# Post your CHANEL Purchases, Questions, Swatches, Chit Chat, etc... :)



## devoted7

Hi ladies  I know there are threads on Glossimers, Rouge Coco's, etc...but I decided to make a thread where were can talk about anything and everything. Instead of making a new thread for every collection or question that pops up in my (or anyone's) head, maybe we can consolidate it here? I'm always and very well curious with Chanel cosmetics and always have a million questions to ask! Literally! 

Sooo in this thread we can post our purchases, questions, swatches, chit chat, whatever relating to Chanel! I love chatting with everyone on here since they are soo helpful! It would for sure be nice if we could see swatches, since I know some are hard to come around.

Anyways, I came across Nordies's Anniversary Collection...I'm really thinking about the quad. I had just ordered Kaska Beige Quad, which I thought would be kinda similar to Beiges de Chanel (discontinued quad). Would you think Nordies is similar to Beiges de Chanel or is it more closer to Kaska Beige?

These pictures are from http://karlasugar.net/






The Quad is a bit more expensive than regular quads, it's $65 and only at Nordies.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thanks for starting this thread! Do you have closeup pics of both quads?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

OMG!!! THANK YOU,devoted7 Funny Gold Lame was suppose to only be a part of the Shanghi collection, but when I went to Nordies site yesterday I noticed it in the list of available polishes. And now you have confirmed it as a part of the anni collection. Ty,again.


----------



## girlygirl3

thanks devoted!  i was wondering what the nordie exclusive looked like since there isn't a nordie's in nyc!


----------



## pond23

Thank you for starting this 'all Chanel all the time' thread *devoted7*! 

The Chanel quad is a duty-free exclusive quad that Nordies will get to sell for their Anniversary Sale. I read on another website that it is similar to the Beiges De Chanel one, but that it is more sheer. In the photos above it looks like Kaska Beige. And Karla Sugar's swatches make the shadows look quite opaque, so I am confused. I hope I can see this in person at Nordies before I make up my mind.

The 2 lipsticks are Rouge Coco repromotes (Perle and another one). I don't know what the second nail polish color is. It is supposed to be pale pink.

If I do end up getting the quad, I am not going to want to ruin the "CC" overspray on the shadows.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Have you seen the Fall 2010 Collection? Available July...

http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-les-contrastes-de-chanel-collection-for-fall-2010


----------



## Cheryl

^^ Ohhhh i love it!!! The glossimers, lipsticks, blush, and purple gray polish especially  Excited!


----------



## devoted7

*Deb*: I'm typing from my iPhone but I will try to get close up pictures...and *pond* is right. I think this quad looks like kaska beige, but she's right again, Karla usually does swatch them pretty hard.

*DeeDee*: for some reason, I knew that polish was going to come back. LOL! Now only if they would repromote some other polishes 

*girlygirl*: I have a nordies about 45 mins away and I have a strong feeling they won't carry the anny items because they never have anything good or new. But am unsure. Does anyone know if all Nordies will have it for sure or just selected ones?

*pond*: I didn't know it was duty free! but now I do because of the price  so does that mean we don't get taxed for it when we buy? Also, if you end up gettin the quad before I do, let me know how you like it. Or anyone in general. I also checked out temptalia's swatches for kaska and the do look exactly like the Nordies anny quad.  

Also, if anyone has beiges de chanel and check this quad out or ends up getting it. please please let me know if it's similar. 

And the Fall collection...glossimers...the blush, quad...ohhh please do not get me
started. My wallet is already crying :cry:


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> Have you seen the Fall 2010 Collection? Available July...
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-les-contrastes-de-chanel-collection-for-fall-2010


 
I did, I did! And I'm loving the Enigma quad!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

devoted7 said:


> *DeeDee*: for some reason, I knew that polish was going to come back. LOL! *Now only if they would repromote some other polishes*


 
Amen


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

it'sanaddiction said:


> Have you seen the Fall 2010 Collection? Available July...
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-les-contrastes-de-chanel-collection-for-fall-2010


 
I have been waiting for Pink Teaser to be release. I hope it is the hot pink glossimer I have been begging for


----------



## Needanotherbag

Great thread *devoted*!  I am def picking up the Anniversary Quad, and am in love with everything in the Fall collection...


----------



## devoted7

^o0o if you get it, let us know asap on how you like it 

There's a new shadow duo on chanel.com..it's the Inimitable Intense Collection. Nothing tooo too biggy  But I thought about getting it but it looks like it might be similar to the smoky eyes quad, and if it is, I maybe would pay a little extra for two more shades? hmmm.
http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragran...Collection-114039?WT.mc_id=06172010FATHERSDAY


----------



## nekonat

eeeeeee I am SO excited for the paradoxal!!!


----------



## nekonat

devoted7 said:


> ^o0o if you get it, let us know asap on how you like it
> 
> There's a new shadow duo on chanel.com..it's the Inimitable Intense Collection. Nothing tooo too biggy  But I thought about getting it but it looks like it might be similar to the smoky eyes quad, and if it is, I maybe would pay a little extra for two more shades? hmmm.
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragran...Collection-114039?WT.mc_id=06172010FATHERSDAY



Oooh...one creamy and the other a matte finish?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Has anyone tried Hydramax + Active Nutrition lip care? I know I know $$$ for lip balm but I keep reading great reviews.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I must get those new polishes!


----------



## devoted7

^you are the polish queen...get them!



nekonat said:


> Oooh...one creamy and the other a matte finish?


yup! not sure how the matte black would work out for me. 



DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Has anyone tried Hydramax + Active Nutrition lip care? I know I know $$$ for lip balm but I keep reading great reviews.


omg. you're missing out. GET IT!! it's amazing! well worth the $45. I use this on my lips first. wait about a minute and apply my lipsticks...and it's application is amazing. feels and looks great and lasts long too! I love it! I think I convinced *pond* to get it and she loves it too! Def. go for it!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

devoted7 said:


> ^you are the polish queen...get them!


Lol, I don't try to be but it's tempting! This would be my first purchase (the other 2 I have are gifts or from SWAP box)... I feel like I'm turning a leaf!

Now granted I have one lipgloss but I've never tried the lipsticks nor know what to even look into trying..


----------



## pond23

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Has anyone tried Hydramax + Active Nutrition lip care? I know I know $$$ for lip balm but I keep reading great reviews.


 
^ Oh yeah! *devoted7 *convinced to me to buy this big time.  The texture is heavenly. It has a balm-like texture that melts on contact. Very luxurious and emollient.

*devoted7: *The Nordies Anniversary eye shadow quad is $65. In the duty free stores it is around $54, so the sneaky little devils are adding in the tax. I played with this quad on Saturday. It is a bit sheer, not opaque like Karla Sugar's swatches. But the tester was a bit beaten up, so I don't know if that added to the sheerness. I prefer the Kaska Beige quad. I don't have the Beiges De Chanel, so I really can't compare the two. So I didn't pick up the Nordies Quad, but I am still debating it since I love almost anything Chanel and limited edition. 

The Kaska Beige quad is more plummy and more pigmented, and the Nordies Quators quad is more brown and beige-ish.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

devoted7 said:


> omg. you're missing out. GET IT!! it's amazing! well worth the $45. I use this on my lips first. wait about a minute and apply my lipsticks...and it's application is amazing. feels and looks great and lasts long too! I love it! I think I convinced *pond* to get it and she loves it too! Def. go for it!


 


pond23 said:


> ^ Oh yeah! *devoted7 *convinced to me to buy this big time.  The texture is heavenly. It has a balm-like texture that melts on contact. Very luxurious and emollient.


 
sold


----------



## devoted7

^LOL! let us know how you like it 


pond23 said:


> *devoted7: *The Nordies Anniversary eye shadow quad is $65. In the duty free stores it is around $54, so the sneaky little devils are adding in the tax. I played with this quad on Saturday. It is a bit sheer, not opaque like Karla Sugar's swatches. But the tester was a bit beaten up, so I don't know if that added to the sheerness. I prefer the Kaska Beige quad. I don't have the Beiges De Chanel, so I really can't compare the two. So I didn't pick up the Nordies Quad, but I am still debating it since I love almost anything Chanel and limited edition.
> 
> The Kaska Beige quad is more plummy and more pigmented, and the Nordies Quators quad is more brown and beige-ish.



Ohhh okay, I ordered Kaska Beige and should get it soon. I'm hoping I will like it. I talked to my MA and she said that's the closest quad to the Beiges de Chanel. Lets hope so.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Nordies has their beauty exclusives available for pre-order online now. I couldn't resist Chanel. I got the Muscat Glossimer, soft shimmery pink. The Quatuor Boutons Eyeshadow quad and Rose Des Vents Nail Polish. I just got an email saying the glossimer has shipped, I was surprised because I thought that nothing was going to be shipped until July. (Maybe it wasn't a beauty exclusive, but Temptalia has it as one and I followed her link for it and the polish.) The polish pic is from ebay, though I did order from nordies.


----------



## devoted7

^woohoo! can't wait! Also, where did you find the glossimer? I didn't see it  the only Nordies exclusive I saw was the quad.

In the mean time...my Chanel goodies should arrive today


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Yay, post some pics, we want some eye candy!

I found the glossimer and nail polish by going through temptalia's site. She has a list of Nordies Anniversary Sale items that caught her eye. Here is a link to her post, then you have to click on the item to go to Nordies 

http://www.temptalia.com/nordstrom-anniversary-sale-pre-order-starts-now


----------



## devoted7

I will take pictures soon, I was lazy last night. LOL! and thanks for the link...without the link, I wouldn't be able to find it.


----------



## Loquita

*devoted*, THANK YOU for starting this thread!!!  

I am just back from my trip to Spain and am catching up...and I have been _dying_ for some decent pics of the Nordie's Anniv. Chanel stuff, so the great photos are much appreciated.  

*DeeDee*, I also second *devoted*'s mad love for the Hydromax lip stuff - I have gotten some samples of it (it was out everywhere around here, waaah) and it is wicked.  A little bit goes a very long way, so I am still not done with my 2 samples.  I will almost certainly be buying it, though.  

And here's some kinda blurry pics of what I got on my trip (shopping with my SO keeps me in line, lol - because I ran into so much Chanel stuff that is not available here at all).  And then the duty free at the airport was cleaned out, which further curbed my spending.  






Nail polishes in Spendeur, Nouvelle Vague, and White Satin - I have been stalking these three...I actually did buy a Nouvelle Vague for over retail a whole ago on ick-bay, but then I sold it before using it because I was annoyed with myself for paying too much.  (I am crazy, I know).  So then  regretted it, and bought another bottle.  Need my head examined.  

They also had tons of other np colors that we don't have in the States anymore.  I talked to the SAs and they told me that the popular color there was Blue Satin, and that Nouvelle Vague wasn't as big of a hit as in the States.  They were really curious about what people were wearing in the States.  

And I found some Super lipstick, which is _beautiful_ and more wearable than you would think...plus some nail polish remover.  They had ALL of the LE Rouge Cocos in the store I went into as well:  Teheran, Sari Dore, Byzantin...it was sheer torture to go in there and only have 5 minutes to spend (note to self:  _do not_ attempt cosmetics shopping with the SO again).


----------



## pond23

^ Welcome back *Loquita*! You found the nail polish remover! This has product has to come to the States. I'm dying to try it.

Isn't Super a great color? I bought it when it first came out, and it is such a hot cheerful pink. 

I'm surprised that Nouvelle Vague wasn't popular there. I guess they prefer darker, smokey nail polish colors to lighter pastel ones. At least you got to benefit from this and snatch a bottle.


----------



## devoted7

*Loquita*: I'm really loving your nail polishes! They're gorgeous! Can't wait to see your mani's


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Loquita said:


> *devoted*, THANK YOU for starting this thread!!!
> 
> I am just back from my trip to Spain and am catching up...and I have been _dying_ for some decent pics of the Nordie's Anniv. Chanel stuff, so the great photos are much appreciated.
> 
> *DeeDee*, I also second *devoted*'s mad love for the Hydromax lip stuff - I have gotten some samples of it (it was out everywhere around here, waaah) and it is wicked. A little bit goes a very long way, so I am still not done with my 2 samples. I will almost certainly be buying it, though.
> 
> And here's some kinda blurry pics of what I got on my trip (shopping with my SO keeps me in line, lol - because I ran into so much Chanel stuff that is not available here at all). And then the duty free at the airport was cleaned out, which further curbed my spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nail polishes in Spendeur, Nouvelle Vague, and White Satin - I have been stalking these three...I actually did buy a Nouvelle Vague for over retail a whole ago on ick-bay, but then I sold it before using it because I was annoyed with myself for paying too much. (I am crazy, I know). So then regretted it, and bought another bottle. Need my head examined.
> 
> They also had tons of other np colors that we don't have in the States anymore. I talked to the SAs and they told me that the popular color there was Blue Satin, and that Nouvelle Vague wasn't as big of a hit as in the States. They were really curious about what people were wearing in the States.
> 
> And I found some Super lipstick, which is _beautiful_ and more wearable than you would think...plus some nail polish remover. They had ALL of the LE Rouge Cocos in the store I went into as well: Teheran, Sari Dore, Byzantin...it was sheer torture to go in there and only have 5 minutes to spend (note to self: _do not_ attempt cosmetics shopping with the SO again).


 
So jealous of Super, I missed getting it! Welcome back, missed your posts!


----------



## devoted7

okay, finally I was not lazy to take pictures...well kinda. LOL! my haul consists of what I got this week from Bloomies and Chanel.com and also from what my mom bought me while she was traveling. 


-Nail Polishes in Dragon, Coromandel, and Riviera -- I also got Nouvelle Vauge, but left it in the carush:




-Hydramax + Active in Cream and Gel Cream (got another gel for a back up before price increases). I  the gel sooo much!
-Glossimers in Courtisane and Myriade -- I wore Courtisane today and it's gorgeous.




-Make Up Pallete in Lumiere Tendresse (comes with little brushes...too cute) -- always wanted this palette and I finally got it
-Quadra in Kaska Beige -- the quad looks really pretty, can't wait to play with the quad!




Group Picture of everything + my freebies from chanel.com


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^beautiful haul


----------



## pond23

^ Oh my! What a haul *devoted7*! All of those gorgeous pinks and reds have me drooling. I have and LOVE Courtisane, Myriade, Kaska Beige, NV and Riviera. I have been curious about the Hydramax+ Active cream, but I need to try it out first. Lately, my skin has been confused as to whether it is dry or combination. 

Is there going to be a price increase soon on Chanel skincare and/or makeup? Eek!


----------



## devoted7

^yayayay! I'm glad you have them all! And the fact that you LOVE all of them! I haven't played with some of the cosmetics yet, but I def. am looking forward 

You should def. check out hydramax line. It really does hydrate your skin 

I'm feeling an increase creaping up. macys.com's quadras are now $60 instead of $56. My local Macy's is still $56 but the Macy's that's 45 mins away from here is $60. So I have no idea. But forsure feel like it's coming.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

devoted, I love it all! The face palette


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Just posted these in the Chanel Nail thread. First look at Paradoxal (pinky) and Jade Rose (ring finger) from Fall 2010. I like how Jade Rose is almost a perfect nude for my NC 15/20. And Paradoxal is the most wonderful smokey grey purple. 

Both colors have very fine shimmer that can be seen in sunlight -- indoors they appear creme. Three coats on each finger but you could get away with two coats for the Paradoxal. And unlike Vendetta, I think Paradoxal is very work appropriate for the fall.


----------



## babyontheway

Izzy's Mom said:


> Just posted these in the Chanel Nail thread. First look at Paradoxal (pinky) and Jade Rose (ring finger) from Fall 2010. I like how Jade Rose is almost a perfect nude for my NC 15/20. And Paradoxal is the most wonderful smokey grey purple.
> 
> Both colors have very fine shimmer that can be seen in sunlight -- indoors they appear creme. Three coats on each finger but you could get away with two coats for the Paradoxal. And unlike Vendetta, I think Paradoxal is very work appropriate for the fall.



Thanks so much for posting pics- yours is the first actual modeling shot I have seen of paradoxal!  I am loving it!!!  I also ordered Jade Rose


----------



## babyontheway

it'sanaddiction said:


> Nordies has their beauty exclusives available for pre-order online now. I couldn't resist Chanel. I got the Muscat Glossimer, soft shimmery pink. The Quatuor Boutons Eyeshadow quad and Rose Des Vents Nail Polish. I just got an email saying the glossimer has shipped, I was surprised because I thought that nothing was going to be shipped until July. (Maybe it wasn't a beauty exclusive, but Temptalia has it as one and I followed her link for it and the polish.) The polish pic is from ebay, though I did order from nordies.
> 
> It'sanaddiction- I am so anxious to see pics of your new glossimer- can you PLEASE post pics when you get it?


----------



## Izzy's Mom

babyontheway said:


> Thanks so much for posting pics- yours is the first actual modeling shot I have seen of paradoxal!  I am loving it!!!  I also ordered Jade Rose



I wasn't prepared for how much I love both colors. I may need to do back-ups when they become available online. My Macy's got their order on Tuesday and when I picked my order up, they only had 1 bottle of JR and 6 bottles of Paradoxal left and weren't expecting a second order!


----------



## pond23

^ Thank you for the modeling pics *Izzy's Mom*! Both colors look so pretty. You're lucky your Macy's already received the Fall collection. One of my local Macy's counters said that they would receive it some time in July. I'm definitely getting Paradoxal. I am loving the purple tinge to it.


----------



## girlygirl3

devoted - gorgeous haul!  i love that the lumiere palette too!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

babyontheway said:


> it'sanaddiction said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nordies has their beauty exclusives available for pre-order online now. I couldn't resist Chanel. I got the Muscat Glossimer, soft shimmery pink. The Quatuor Boutons Eyeshadow quad and Rose Des Vents Nail Polish. I just got an email saying the glossimer has shipped, I was surprised because I thought that nothing was going to be shipped until July. (Maybe it wasn't a beauty exclusive, but Temptalia has it as one and I followed her link for it and the polish.) The polish pic is from ebay, though I did order from nordies.
> 
> It'sanaddiction- I am so anxious to see pics of your new glossimer- can you PLEASE post pics when you get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure will!
> 
> Izzysmom, Thanks for the pics of Paradoxal, I must have that polish
Click to expand...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Part of my nordies order arrived today (eye palette isn't scheduled to ship til mid July). I haven't tried the polish yet. The glossimer lightens the pigment on my lips and adds mega shine and wetness. It does not have large glitter particles, just teeny tiny ones!

Nail polish - Rose Des Vents
Glossimer - Muscat


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks for posting such great pics- I definitely need muscat



it'sanaddiction said:


> Part of my nordies order arrived today (eye palette isn't scheduled to ship til mid July). I haven't tried the polish yet. The glossimer lightens the pigment on my lips and adds mega shine and wetness. It does not have large glitter particles, just teeny tiny ones!
> 
> Nail polish - Rose Des Vents
> Glossimer - Muscat


----------



## Love Of My Life

loving all these colors.. thanks for sharing


----------



## devoted7

thanks ladies!

Deb: that glossimer is a must have! It's gorgeous! When you have a chance swatches please


----------



## babyontheway

Here are my recent purchases (Paradoxal, gondola, lilac sky and rose jade)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Went to a Chanel makeup event today @ Macy's. I purchased a soft touch eyeshadow in Bois Bleu, eye pencil in Black Jade, and got a glossimer in Coral Reef for free for coming to the event.  

*it'sanaddiction*...your glossimer in Muscat is gorgeous.


----------



## Loquita

Thanks for your sweet comments on my pics, everyone!!  

It's great to be back...and I LOVE everyone's hauls and fantastic pics!!!  

*devoted*, I adore your choices...I would love to see how Coromandel looks on.  I don't think it gets enough love!  Your mom has amazing taste!!!

*it'sanaddiction*, I bet that Rose des Vents looks _amazing_ on you with your fair skin.  It is gorgeous - so soft and chic.   

And I went to Nordie's today to look at the Anniversary stuff IRL. ush: Eeeek!!! I pre-ordered the palette (couldn't help myself, I love gold/brown neutrals), the Rouge Noir mascara (I am officially _addicted_ to Chanel mascara and loved the color), and the Gold Lame nail polish.  But my Nordie's doesn't have the new fall stuff yet...

Will post a pic soon.


----------



## Loquita

MrsTGreen said:


> Went to a Chanel makeup event today @ Macy's. I purchased a soft touch eyeshadow in Bois Bleu, eye pencil in Black Jade, and got a glossimer in Coral Reef for free for coming to the event.
> 
> *it'sanaddiction*...your glossimer in Muscat is gorgeous.



Free Glossimer?  That's my type of event!!! You are lucky!!!


----------



## Loquita

babyontheway said:


> Here are my recent purchases (Paradoxal, gondola, lilac sky and rose jade)



  LOVE every last one of them!!!!  

I am counting the nanoseconds until the fall stuff comes in here!!!


----------



## Loquita

Izzy's Mom said:


> Just posted these in the Chanel Nail thread. First look at Paradoxal (pinky) and Jade Rose (ring finger) from Fall 2010. I like how Jade Rose is almost a perfect nude for my NC 15/20. And Paradoxal is the most wonderful smokey grey purple.
> 
> Both colors have very fine shimmer that can be seen in sunlight -- indoors they appear creme. Three coats on each finger but you could get away with two coats for the Paradoxal. And unlike Vendetta, I think Paradoxal is very work appropriate for the fall.



OMG, I love love LOVE these colors!!! And you are so right - the Jade Rose is _perfect_ for you...I only hope that it looks 1/2 as good on me.  

I think that both will be very popular, but the Paradoxal is going to FLY off of the shelves.  I think it will be like Nouvelle Vague.  I predict ridiculous ick-bay prices in the very near future, lol.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Loquita said:


> Free Glossimer?  That's my type of event!!! You are lucky!!!



My sales associate is the GREATEST!!!! She is the only one I go to @ the Chanel counter. She hooks me up!!!


----------



## pond23

it'sanaddiction said:


> Part of my nordies order arrived today (eye palette isn't scheduled to ship til mid July). I haven't tried the polish yet. The glossimer lightens the pigment on my lips and adds mega shine and wetness. It does not have large glitter particles, just teeny tiny ones!
> 
> Nail polish - Rose Des Vents
> Glossimer - Muscat


 
^ I have Muscat too *it'sanaddiction*! I bought it one or two months ago. It is such an elegant pinky-beige color! The reason why they shipped it (and the Rose De Vents) before the other items is because these Asia exclusives were first offered for sale during last year's Nordies Anniversary sale. I am thinking of picking up the polish too!




babyontheway said:


> Here are my recent purchases (Paradoxal, gondola, lilac sky and rose jade)


 
^ What a gorgeous quartet *babyontheway*! I picked up Jade Rose today too. I loved how it looked on Izzy's Mom!



MrsTGreen said:


> Went to a Chanel makeup event today @ Macy's. I purchased a soft touch eyeshadow in Bois Bleu, eye pencil in Black Jade, and got a glossimer in Coral Reef for free for coming to the event.


 
^ Free glossimer? What an awesome deal *MrsTGreen*! My Macy's never seems to do such great Chanel events.



Loquita said:


> Thanks for your sweet comments on my pics, everyone!!
> 
> And I went to Nordie's today to look at the Anniversary stuff IRL. ush: Eeeek!!! I pre-ordered the palette (couldn't help myself, I love gold/brown neutrals), the Rouge Noir mascara (I am officially _addicted_ to Chanel mascara and loved the color), and the Gold Lame nail polish. But my Nordie's doesn't have the new fall stuff yet...
> 
> Will post a pic soon.


 
^ So the Rouge Noir mascara is really beautiful *Loquita*? Darn! Now I have to add that also to my wish list. LOL!  I have brown eyes, so I am hoping it will make their color pop.


----------



## shopgirl1010

Has anyone have a chance to try the new inimitable intense mascara? Is it worth it? I'm trying to decide between this and Armani's eyes to kill. Thanks!


----------



## devoted7

*babyontheway* paradoxal is gorgeous 

*loquita* surprisingly I am not a "red" person at all but recently got into it.

*mrstgreen* i love my macy's MA too! she always hooks me up!


----------



## karester

I really want Paradoxal.  Thinking about Jade Rose too.  I'm gonna try not to let them slip away like I did with Nouvelle Vague!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

pond, Chanel exclusives are so confusing! But I love them both! I noticed the Rose Des Vents polish is available at chanel.com but I couldn't find Muscat glossimer on there.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Yay just placed my order for the Nordies Anny Sale Chanel Quad - those colors are just perfect for every day wear.

Now I need to pick a new Rouge Coco to wear with it - any suggestions???


----------



## sweetart

^ I'm really tempted to get the anni quad too. 

I just picked up a few things from the fall collection! Somehow I forgot to grab the Taupe Grise single shadow so I'll have go back. 






Glossimers in Petit Peche & Coral Love, Paradoxal NP, Chintz Rouge Coco, and the Enigma Quadra


----------



## babyontheway

^^^ great haul!  your glossimers and lipsticks are making me drool!  I must get them all


----------



## sweetart

thank you! You wont want to leave the store without them all! I didn't want to spend too much but I am really tempted to go back for the rest..


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> ^ I'm really tempted to get the anni quad too.
> 
> I just picked up a few things from the fall collection! Somehow I forgot to grab the Taupe Grise single shadow so I'll have go back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glossimers in Petit Peche & Coral Love, Paradoxal NP, Chintz Rouge Coco, and the Enigma Quadra


 
Beautiful!  Who has the fall collection?  I thought it wouldn't be available until mid-late July!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

sweetart said:


> ^ I'm really tempted to get the anni quad too.
> 
> I just picked up a few things from the fall collection! Somehow I forgot to grab the Taupe Grise single shadow so I'll have go back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glossimers in Petit Peche & Coral Love, Paradoxal NP, Chintz Rouge Coco, and the Enigma Quadra


----------



## Loquita

*pond* - the Rouge Noir mascara is gorgeous!!! I have been dying to try a burgundy/plummish mascara forever, and since I love the Chanel formula I decided to go for it and pre-ordered one.  I may not get it, though, since my Nordie's had sold out.  They are trying to find one for me!!!   

*sweetart*, your pic is fabulous (as usual), and I LOVE your choices!!!   I want the _exact_ same things - including the Taupe Grise soft touch shadow.  I will probably not behave as well as you did, though, as I am also def. getting Jade Rose, and _maybe_ the Pink Teaser Glossimer and the Chalys Rouge Coco.  Will do my best to ignore the Cassis e/l that I really want, too, since it is permanent but it goes so well with the quad that it will be tough, lol.  :sweat:


----------



## Loquita

And I posted this pic in the general Beauty Buys thread, but thought the Chanel fans would appreciate it most.  

Here's what I picked up when I went in to look at the Anniversary Quad IRL.  My first Chanel quad...sigh...I am no longer a virgin.  :






Kaska Beige Quad, Ambre Crayon Khol, and my whim purchase, a Rouge Laque in Mandarin (which is too pricey to have whim status, but I ended up _loving_ it, the color suits my skin tone so well and it makes my teeth look very white.  Application is a dream and the shade is unlike anything I own.  Enough said!)

I think that I will get Dragon next, since I feel a red lipstick phase coming on...


----------



## Loquita

shopgirl1010 said:


> Has anyone have a chance to try the new inimitable intense mascara? Is it worth it? I'm trying to decide between this and Armani's eyes to kill. Thanks!



I have just started using the Inimitable in Noir Obscur (after trying some samples and LOVING it, I couldn't help but buy the full size) and if it anything like the new one, it is fantastic.  Not clumpy at all (although I have to say that like most mascaras, after you use it for a while/it gets more exposed to the air, it can clump up a _tiny_ bit), and the brush separates very well.  

I normally stick to drugstore mascara except for the occasional MAC buy but I def. like this one best.  HTH!


----------



## karester

sweetart said:


> ^ I'm really tempted to get the anni quad too.
> 
> I just picked up a few things from the fall collection! Somehow I forgot to grab the Taupe Grise single shadow so I'll have go back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glossimers in Petit Peche & Coral Love, Paradoxal NP, Chintz Rouge Coco, and the Enigma Quadra




Sooo pretty!  I love both of the Glossimers.  Btw, the pic looks like it could be a promotional shot!


----------



## Needanotherbag

*sweetart* - those Glossimers are gorgeous, and I think Chintz needs to come home with me soon too!


----------



## girlygirl3

*Lo *- thanks for the photo of the Kaska Beige Quad - it's gorgeous!  Like you, I am a virgin in this area.  I don't have a Chanel quad yet!  

And like you and *sweetart *- I'm also loving the taupe gris e/s!   I guess I'll wait a little longer


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^^Love it all! Everything except maybe the quad, is perfect for summer too! I'd wear the quad now though, but probably for evening.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Loquita said:


> And I posted this pic in the general Beauty Buys thread, but thought the Chanel fans would appreciate it most.
> 
> Here's what I picked up when I went in to look at the Anniversary Quad IRL. My first Chanel quad...sigh...I am no longer a virgin. :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaska Beige Quad, Ambre Crayon Khol, and my whim purchase, a Rouge Laque in Mandarin (which is too pricey to have whim status, but I ended up _loving_ it, the color suits my skin tone so well and it makes my teeth look very white. Application is a dream and the shade is unlike anything I own. Enough said!)
> 
> I think that I will get Dragon next, since I feel a red lipstick phase coming on...


 
Lo, you make me want a quad and I don't even wear eyeshadow. lol


----------



## sweetart

*girlygirl3* - Only one of the Macy's stores here had the entire fall collection. The others said they were expecting it this week or next. 

The Chintz Rouge Coco is gorgeous *needanotherbag!* I didn't have much luck with the other RCs but this one really works for me! Unfortunately, this means I'll be tempted to go back and give some of the other colors another try. ush: 

*Lo* - Congrats! lol Kaska Beige is so pretty! Variations and beiges de chanel were my first quads and I though that'd be all I would need. Silly me!  What'd you think of the anni quad? And have you tried the Allure Lacque in Santal? It's my fave! 

*it'sanaddiction* - How do you like Rose De Vents? I haven't found any good swatches so I'm still debating whether or not to get it.


----------



## devoted7

OMFG!!!!! awesome hauls! I friggin love everything!

*sweetarr*: The Fall stuff is out already?!?! Where did you buy? I MUST KNOW! okay. I want know but I don't! too much temptation  BTW: swatches please! I'm dying! hehehe. 

*loquita* I swear we're twins! we got almost exactly the same taste. hehehe. love kaska beiges! At first in the other thread I thought you had gotten the nordies anny quad. and I was like "wow, that looks exactly like kaska beiges" the in this thread I read which quad it exactly is. hehehe.


----------



## ellacoach

Today I picked up Paradoxal nail polish, and the eyeshadow quad from the fall collection.


----------



## sweetart

I've had this travel brush set for a while but never posted the pics I took. I thought it was LE but it's back on nordstroms.com so I thought this might help if anyone is looking!  The powder and blush brushes are awesome and there's enough room in the zippered pocket for all the sigma travel brushes + a few MAC SEs!











*devoted* ~ Macy's @ the galleria has the whole collection already.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Jealous! I loved that set when I saw it during the holidays.


----------



## pond23

^ I love the powder brush in the Minis Set *sweetart*! I use it all the time!


----------



## devoted7

*sweetart:* thanks! I was at Frontenac this past weeekend and didn't see it at Saks! And I checked my local Macy's and they didn't have it either! Must go to the Galliera 

BTW: love the brush set!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

sweetart said:


> *girlygirl3* - Only one of the Macy's stores here had the entire fall collection. The others said they were expecting it this week or next.
> 
> The Chintz Rouge Coco is gorgeous *needanotherbag!* I didn't have much luck with the other RCs but this one really works for me! Unfortunately, this means I'll be tempted to go back and give some of the other colors another try. ush:
> 
> *Lo* - Congrats! lol Kaska Beige is so pretty! Variations and beiges de chanel were my first quads and I though that'd be all I would need. Silly me!  What'd you think of the anni quad? And have you tried the Allure Lacque in Santal? It's my fave!
> 
> *it'sanaddiction* - How do you like Rose De Vents? I haven't found any good swatches so I'm still debating whether or not to get it.


 
Sorry, I couldn't take pics when I was wearing it (no battery). I would say it is a nice color. It's a warm pink frost, almost like a nude frost. For summer I prefer the bright colors though, but sometimes I need a break! So if you need a work appropriate shade or just prefer neutrals it would be perfect. I'll swatch it soon


----------



## Loquita

Those brushes are killer, *sweetart*!  I want to try some Chanel brushes, but am waiting until a few of my current key brushes finish dying (they are getting there) before I take the plunge.  I have heard great things.   

Okay, so I took out my beloved tube of Super #167 Rouge Allure today to play with, along with my new Mandarin Rouge Laque.  The Mandarin is easier for me to wear (it's perfect for my coloring), but I love them both.  Am seriously considering asking the SO, who is still in Spain, to try and scare me up another tube of Super.  

Here's a pic of Super (artificial light for these pics, sorry) with a teeny bit of Chanel Pink Sugar lip liner...followed by a pic of Mandarine with literally a dab of Chanel Natural lip liner.  The liners have the most wonderful texture.  











For reference, I am an NC 35/40 without a tan.


----------



## Loquita

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Lo, you make me want a quad and I don't even wear eyeshadow. lol





I love eyeshadow, but if I _had_ to choose I would take an amazing tube of lipstick or lipgloss (and some mascara, please) over e/s any day.  

That said, Chanel has somehow managed to make an eyeshadow quad sexy.  

 

(I am not kidding!!!!)


----------



## Loquita

sweetart said:


> *girlygirl3* - Only one of the Macy's stores here had the entire fall collection. The others said they were expecting it this week or next.
> 
> The Chintz Rouge Coco is gorgeous *needanotherbag!* I didn't have much luck with the other RCs but this one really works for me! Unfortunately, this means I'll be tempted to go back and give some of the other colors another try. ush:
> 
> *Lo* - Congrats! lol Kaska Beige is so pretty! Variations and beiges de chanel were my first quads and I though that'd be all I would need. Silly me!  What'd you think of the anni quad? And have you tried the Allure Lacque in Santal? It's my fave!
> 
> *it'sanaddiction* - How do you like Rose De Vents? I haven't found any good swatches so I'm still debating whether or not to get it.



I will def. check out Santal, then!  And I am MASSIVELY jealous (in a nice way, o' course ) of the fact that you have Variations and Beiges de Chanel.  Those are the exact two quads that I covet _the most_!!!  

I just saw a Beiges de Chanel on ick-bay for something like $140+, in fact...

And can you believe that I actually considered bidding on it for a nanosecond???? _I need to have my head examined.  _  

I LOVED the Anni quad, too - I can't wait to get it!!!  Anything in a soft gold attracts me, as it looks good with my eyes.  I am excited to wear it with the Gold Lame n/p.


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> OMFG!!!!! awesome hauls! I friggin love everything!
> 
> *sweetarr*: The Fall stuff is out already?!?! Where did you buy? I MUST KNOW! okay. I want know but I don't! too much temptation  BTW: swatches please! I'm dying! hehehe.
> 
> *loquita* I swear we're twins! we got almost exactly the same taste. hehehe. love kaska beiges! At first in the other thread I thought you had gotten the nordies anny quad. and I was like "wow, that looks exactly like kaska beiges" the in this thread I read which quad it exactly is. hehehe.



Ahhhh....I agree with you that the Kaska Beige and the Anni Quad are pretty similar - but then the SA, whose taste really impressed me, showed me them more closely and I could see that they were actually different enough to justify buying both (), and that they would work well together, too!  

(I know, I know...)  

Hey, does anyone have the Smokey Eyes quad?  I am considering it for later on - I wear browns, golds, greys, and blacks the most, so I wanted to get shadows in those color families first.  I have read some mixed reviews, though.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

lo, super looks wonderful on you! I am so jealous, I want that lippie so bad!

sweetart, I'm still wearing Rose Des Vents on my toes, so here is a pic. As you can see it's more peachy than the name suggests. Anyone know what Des Vents means in French? (I only had 1 year HS French and that was sooo long ago


----------



## Cheryl

Today I picked up (from the new fall collection)
-Pink Explosion Blush
-Paradoxal Polish
-Chintz Rouge Coco Lipstick
-Rose Dilemma Glossimer
-Pink Teaser Glossimer

The entire collection is available at my local Neiman Marcus


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^Pink Teaser is on my list. Please tell me it is super hot pink


----------



## Loquita

*it'sanaddiction*, I believe that rose des vents means "compass rose" in French.  

*Dee-Dee*, I am also hoping that Pink Teaser is very pigmented...and I heard that it is!!!  

*BTW, everyone, Chanel.com has the Fall Collection up for sale now!!!* 

The website is slow, though (at least for me).  Mass transit, lol.


----------



## Loquita

My too-large Chanel.com order:

Enigma Quad
Taupe Grise e/s
Pink Teaser Glossimer
Chalys Rouge Coco
Paradoxal np
Jade Rose np

I am also going to call and ask my SA (who doesn't have the collection yet, waaaah) to hold a Pink Explosion blush for me.  I need to see that one before proceeding, lol.

As penance for my big online order (I am Catholic, hee hee), I am going to cancel at least part if not all of my Nordie's Anniv. order:  Gold Lame np, Boutons Quad, and Rouge Noir mascara.  

I am definitely going to cancel the Gold Lame np and the Rouge Noir mascara (boo - I really like the mascara, but will get less use out of it than black, I know) - since I have Kaska Beige, do you think that I should ditch the Anniversary quad, too? 

Honest opinions appreciated!!!  

TIA!


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> lo, super looks wonderful on you! I am so jealous, I want that lippie so bad!
> 
> sweetart, I'm still wearing Rose Des Vents on my toes, so here is a pic. As you can see it's more peachy than the name suggests. Anyone know what Des Vents means in French? (I only had 1 year HS French and that was sooo long ago



Thanks!!!  And the Rose des Vents is soooo pretty on you - soft and feminine!

I adore peach/peachy np.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Loquita said:


> *Dee-Dee*, I am also hoping that Pink Teaser is very pigmented...and I heard that it is!!!


 
Saw some swatches on Temptalia and Makeupandbeautyblog.com. I don't think I can wait til Sunday. Trying to make room my schedule to go some time this week. I am pressed.


----------



## pond23

Loquita said:


> My too-large Chanel.com order:
> 
> Enigma Quad
> Taupe Grise e/s
> Pink Teaser Glossimer
> Chalys Rouge Coco
> Paradoxal np
> Jade Rose np
> 
> I am also going to call and ask my SA (who doesn't have the collection yet, waaaah) to hold a Pink Explosion blush for me. I need to see that one before proceeding, lol.
> 
> As penance for my big online order (I am Catholic, hee hee), I am going to cancel at least part if not all of my Nordie's Anniv. order: Gold Lame np, Boutons Quad, and Rouge Noir mascara.
> 
> *I am definitely going to cancel the Gold Lame np and the Rouge Noir mascara (boo - I really like the mascara, but will get less use out of it than black, I know) - since I have Kaska Beige, do you think that I should ditch the Anniversary quad, too*?
> 
> Honest opinions appreciated!!!
> 
> TIA!


 
^ Love your haul *Loquita*! It is almost identical to mine except for the Chalys lipstick.  This Fall collection blew me away!
In my opinion, you should ditch the Anniversary quad if you want to reduce some of your Chanel spending. The pigmentation on the Kaska Beige is far superior to that of the Quators Buotons IMHO. I don't know if it was the tester or not, but the Nordies Quad came out really sheer on me so I was a bit disappointed. It is a really pretty quad, but I think there are other Chanel quads with better color payoff.


----------



## pond23

Cheryl said:


> Today I picked up (from the new fall collection)
> -Pink Explosion Blush
> -Paradoxal Polish
> -Chintz Rouge Coco Lipstick
> -Rose Dilemma Glossimer
> -Pink Teaser Glossimer
> 
> The entire collection is available at my local Neiman Marcus


 
^ Great haul *Cheryl*! My Pink Explosion is arriving today! Yay! I picked up the other items too except for Chintz. I need to try that one first to make sure it is not too similar to Rose Dentelle.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I have asked a friend to get her SA to set aside one of the 2 new polishes for me  I just have to pay her back for them  

I am somewhat interested in both the E/S quads for fall and the NR beauty special but not sure how they would look on me....


----------



## devoted7

Ohhh gosh, I hate you FALL COLLECTION! I knew that I wanted to get some stuff from this collection but I'm trying sooo hard to be good! I want a HG handbag sooo bad but I also need to STOP buying cosmetics! Argggg! I really want Pink Teaser Glossimer, the other ones look really nice but it's sheer, I don't want any sheer glossimers. I love the pigmented ones! And the blushes and quad! Ahhh, I want it all! Maybe I'll get it for my bday 

In the mean time...keep the hauls coming! I live though you gals! hehehe.


----------



## devoted7

OMG and the blushes 

I want it all!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Loquita said:


> ... and my whim purchase, a Rouge Laque in Mandarin (which is too pricey to have whim status, but I ended up _loving_ it, the color suits my skin tone so well and it makes my teeth look very white.  Application is a dream and the shade is unlike anything I own.  Enough said!)
> 
> I think that I will get Dragon next, since I feel a red lipstick phase coming on...



How do you like the Rouge Lacque in terms of wear? I played with them this evening at the Macy's counter but decided to wait until August when I will be craving dark colors. I too am feeling the red and just ordered my first Glossimier in Jupiter!


----------



## girlygirl3

*Lo *- those rouge lacques are beautiful on you!  thanks for letting us know that chanel.com has the fall collection now!  very tempting, but i'll wait until it shows up at a store near me 

*Cheryl *- congrats on your haul!  if anyone sees it in NYC, let me know!

*it'sanaddiction *- rose des vents is very soft on your toes.  maybe you were looking for a stronger color?  i think it's very pretty anyway!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I was doing some swatching (trying to find a dupe for the new lippies) and Rose Dental looks close to MAC Fresh Salmon. Not in the tube, but they look similar when swatched. I know there is no comparison to the texture and wearability (I have 3 Rouge Coco lippies), but if I could skip a lipstick I could justify another shadow. Anyone here have both and could compare IRL for me? Thanks!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thanks everyone for your kind comments on Rose Des Vents  I do like it, but it's not "special".

I just placed a Chanel.com order too, but I was good and kept it small since I still have the anni quad coming. There is so much more I want, maybe if I buy it in small increments it won't hurt so bad!

I ordered:
Rose Temptation JC Blush
Paradoxal Nail Polish


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I thought this was very helpful for those of you thinking about Paradoxal. This was posted in the Chanel on your nails thread. 

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/06/chanel-paradoxal-509-le-vernis-nail.html


----------



## Loquita

Thanks so much for the info. about Rose Dental vs. Fresh Salmon, *it'sanaddiction*! This helps me a lot, as Pink Salmon was nice but not spectacular on me personally. I was going to try and avoid all of the Rouge Cocos since they will be permanent, but the Chalys is just killing me in swatches and reviews.  I LOVE peach/coral/orange/rust-colored lip products, and all things Rouge Coco are my weak spot, hee hee.

*pond*, thanks so for your honest opinion about the Nordies Anniv. quad - I agree with you, and decided to cancel my entire Nordie's pre-order and get the fall collection Pink Explosion blush instead!  (Much cheaper - if you want to call a $42 blush cheap, lol).  
If something is still left over once the sale arrives I may get it, but if not no worries.  I am more interested in the fall line.

*Izzy*, I think that the wear on the Rouge Laques is excellent - much more like a good lipstick than a gloss.  I wore Mandarin to eat and it stayed on very well, just faded down a good bit as I have heard others report.  I also have Ming, and it does not stay on as long, though that is definitely to be expected with a much softer color like that.  Dragon is next for me - I want to wear it to work!

*Dee-Dee*:  Pink Teaser is LE.  Ask your SA to hold one for you, as I think that it will go fast...or maybe you could hold it with your CC and then return it right there and then if you don't like it???

My fall collection haul should arrive tomorrow, according to UPS!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Loquita said:


> *Dee-Dee*: Pink Teaser is LE. Ask your SA to hold one for you, as I think that it will go fast...or maybe you could hold it with your CC and then return it right there and then if you don't like it???


 
ushANG IT! I should have know, Lo. I called my SA at Nordies. She said they didn't have it yet. Hopefully by Today or Friday. She said she will call me as soon as it gets in. I told her Pink Teaser is a must for me. 

I have a confession,ladies,I am not sure if I want Paradoxal:shame: I know I know, I will most likely miss out on the soon to be cult classic. Not sure why I am undecided. I went to buy it off of NM.com, then thought I wanted Lilac Sky more.


----------



## devoted7

^I'm the same way! I want Pink Teaser, but am not sure if I want or need Paradoxal!


----------



## Loquita

*Dee-Dee* and *devoted*, I would just check Paradoxal out in person and swatch it.  If you don't like it, no worries!!! I am the same way about Pink Explosion blush - I hear all of the hype about it and it looks lovely, but I don't want to plop the $ down until I see it IRL, which I will go do tomorrow.


----------



## sjunky13

Im a little pissed thr JC's arent the us version. still bought it all though. Might get a BU of the polish and the  taupe single.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

devoted7 said:


> ^I'm the same way! I want Pink Teaser, but am not sure if I want or need Paradoxal!


 good to see I am not alone. lol!




Loquita said:


> *Dee-Dee* and *devoted*, *I would just check Paradoxal out in person and swatch it*. If you don't like it, no worries!!! I am the same way about Pink Explosion blush - I hear all of the hype about it and it looks lovely, but I don't want to plop the $ down until I see it IRL, which I will go do tomorrow.


 
Most Def will have to take that route,Lo


----------



## Loquita

You know, I have been pretty confused as to what is LE in this launch and what isn't.  

_So once and for all, here's a list of the LE products for Fall 2010 (as stated on Chanel.com):_

Pink Teaser, Petite Peche, Coral Love, Rose Dilemma Glossimers
Pink Explosion, Rose Temptation, Plum Attraction Blush
Cassis Eyeliner
Vert Khaki, Taupe Grise Eyeshadows
Paradoxal, Jade Rose Nail Polishes

The fact that the _all_ of the glossimers and nail polishes are all LE is pure evil.  :devil:

Now I must add Cassis to my list, because I thought was permanent, and I  me some plum/purple eyeliner!!!!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Loquita said:


> The fact that the _all_ of the glossimers and nail polishes are all LE is pure evil.  :devil:



I have fallen hard for glossimers in the past week. Where have I been for the last few years  So I'm making up for lost time. On the way to me are... Jupiter, Maline, Bikini Beach, and 3 of the 4 from the Fall release. By next week I'll be ready for Glosssimer's Anonymous.


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> Im a little pissed thr JC's arent the us version. still bought it all though. Might get a BU of the polish and the taupe single.


 
^ Me too *D*! The U.S. version is so much smoother and silkier on the skin. That's why the Chanel JC's are my favorite blushes, along with the Giorgio Armani Sheer Blushes. I hope that this is not a permanent change. If so, I may need to stock up on some of my favorite shades.

So far, my favorites from this collection are the Vert Khaki and Taupe Grise eye shadow singles and the Rose Dilemma, Pink Teaser and Coral Love glossimers. I can't wait to try the Cassis eye liner that I picked up last week!


----------



## sweetart

pond23 said:


> ^ I love the powder brush in the Minis Set *sweetart*! I use it all the time!


Me too! That brush alone was worth the cost of the set. I wish they sold it seperately! 




Loquita said:


> Those brushes are killer, *sweetart*!  I want to try some Chanel brushes, but am waiting until a few of my current key brushes finish dying (they are getting there) before I take the plunge.  I have heard great things.
> 
> Okay, so I took out my beloved tube of Super #167 Rouge Allure today to play with, along with my new Mandarin Rouge Laque.  The Mandarin is easier for me to wear (it's perfect for my coloring), but I love them both.  Am seriously considering asking the SO, who is still in Spain, to try and scare me up another tube of Super.
> 
> Here's a pic of Super (artificial light for these pics, sorry) with a teeny bit of Chanel Pink Sugar lip liner...followed by a pic of Mandarine with literally a dab of Chanel Natural lip liner.  The liners have the most wonderful texture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, I am an NC 35/40 without a tan.


GORGEOUS!!! I'm so jealous you can wear those beautiful shades! 



it'sanaddiction said:


> lo, super looks wonderful on you! I am so jealous, I want that lippie so bad!
> 
> sweetart, I'm still wearing Rose Des Vents on my toes, so here is a pic. As you can see it's more peachy than the name suggests. Anyone know what Des Vents means in French? (I only had 1 year HS French and that was sooo long ago



Thank you! I just placed my order for it. It's a subtle shade but very pretty and right up my alley!



Loquita said:


> I will def. check out Santal, then!  And I am MASSIVELY jealous (in a nice way, o' course ) of the fact that you have Variations and Beiges de Chanel.  Those are the exact two quads that I covet _the most_!!!
> 
> I just saw a Beiges de Chanel on ick-bay for something like $140+, in fact...
> 
> And can you believe that I actually considered bidding on it for a nanosecond???? _I need to have my head examined.  _
> 
> I LOVED the Anni quad, too - I can't wait to get it!!!  Anything in a soft gold attracts me, as it looks good with my eyes.  I am excited to wear it with the Gold Lame n/p.



Please check out santal and let me know what you think! I think you'll love it!

Aw man, I underpriced my Beiges de Chanel! lol Just kidding. I'm afraid I may regret selling my backup of it even though I will probably never finish the first. 



pond23 said:


> ^ Me too *D*! The U.S. version is so much smoother and silkier on the skin. That's why the Chanel JC's are my favorite blushes, along with the Giorgio Armani Sheer Blushes. I hope that this is not a permanent change. If so, I may need to stock up on some of my favorite shades.
> 
> So far, my favorites from this collection are the Vert Khaki and Taupe Grise eye shadow singles and the Rose Dilemma, Pink Teaser and Coral Love glossimers. I can't wait to try the Cassis eye liner that I picked up last week!



ITA! I went back to the Chanel counter and played with the blushes. My favorite was Rose Dust but the texture and color payoff of the blushes was not what I am used to. 

I love the Very Khaki and Taupe Grise shadows too! I couldn't resist going back for them last night. :shame:





Taupe Grise & Vert Khaki singles and Pink Teaser Glossimer


----------



## pond23

^ Look at that beautiful trio! They look so pretty together *sweetart*! Three of my favorite pieces from the Fall collection. The Chanel eye shadow singles are frequently overlooked because they are overshadowed (no pun intended! LOL!) by the quads. But the colors and the texture are so lovely!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I agree with you about the single shadows and I really want the 2 new ones!


----------



## sweetart

^ I agree! I'd buy more if they weren't close to $30 each. ush:


----------



## clk55girl

pond23 said:


> ^ Me too *D*! The U.S. version is so much smoother and silkier on the skin. That's why the Chanel JC's are my favorite blushes, along with the Giorgio Armani Sheer Blushes. I hope that this is not a permanent change. If so, I may need to stock up on some of my favorite shades.
> 
> So far, my favorites from this collection are the Vert Khaki and Taupe Grise eye shadow singles and the Rose Dilemma, Pink Teaser and Coral Love glossimers. I can't wait to try the Cassis eye liner that I picked up last week!



Hi Steph  Would you say that rose dilemma is like mica with a punch?  I'm a sucker for anything in the subtle pinky nudey peachy family so naturally I bought chintz and rose dentelle, even though they are quite similar.  Petite peche was love at first sight and temptalia listed on her blog that she just found out that petite peche, rose dilemma, pink teaser, and coral love are now part of the permanent collection.  This would be so great for me b/c I won't have to go out and buy 784758473 back ups of petite peche hahah.


----------



## Bridget S.

I picked up the Enigma quad, the Taupe Grise single, 2 Paradoxals (what a strangely *beautiful* colour) and the Pink Explosion blush. I tried the two pinky lipsticks but I was wearing yellow eyeshadow so it really didn't work. I think I will use the quad and go back and try them again. They just didn't wow me, but they could be amazing with the smokey eye!


----------



## pond23

clk55girl said:


> Hi Steph  Would you say that rose dilemma is like mica with a punch? I'm a sucker for anything in the subtle pinky nudey peachy family so naturally I bought chintz and rose dentelle, even though they are quite similar. Petite peche was love at first sight and temptalia listed on her blog that she just found out that petite peche, rose dilemma, pink teaser, and coral love are now part of the permanent collection. This would be so great for me b/c I won't have to go out and buy 784758473 back ups of petite peche hahah.


 
^ Hey *Jenn*!  Color-wise, Rose Dilemma is a rosier-pink than Mica is, which is more of a light pink. They are similar in terms of level of sheerness. Mica has a lot more iridescence to it though! So Rose Dilemma is like Mica with a punch color-wise, but not iridescence- or shimmer-wise.

I bought Rose Dentelle too, and I just tried it out with MAC's Perennial High Style lip gloss from the Give Me Liberty of London collection. They look great together! I didn't cave in yet to Chintz since it is so similar to Rose Dentelle, but you never know ... 

I'm so glad to hear that Temptalia said that the glossimers will be a permanent part of the collection. These 4 new colors are so much fun and uplifting. So no, I guess you won't have to buy 784758473 backups of Petit Peche. LOL!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

clk55girl said:


> Hi Steph  Would you say that rose dilemma is like mica with a punch? I'm a sucker for anything in the subtle pinky nudey peachy family so naturally I bought chintz and rose dentelle, even though they are quite similar. Petite peche was love at first sight and temptalia listed on her blog that she just found out that petite peche, rose dilemma,* pink teaser*, and coral love are *now part of the permanent collection*. This would be so great for me b/c I won't have to go out and buy 784758473 back ups of petite peche hahah.


----------



## clk55girl

pond23 said:


> ^ Hey *Jenn*!  Color-wise, Rose Dilemma is a rosier-pink than Mica is, which is more of a light pink. They are similar in terms of level of sheerness. Mica has a lot more iridescence to it though! So Rose Dilemma is like Mica with a punch color-wise, but not iridescence- or shimmer-wise.
> 
> I bought Rose Dentelle too, and I just tried it out with MAC's Perennial High Style lip gloss from the Give Me Liberty of London collection. They look great together! I didn't cave in yet to Chintz since it is so similar to Rose Dentelle, but you never know ...
> 
> I'm so glad to hear that Temptalia said that the glossimers will be a permanent part of the collection. These 4 new colors are so much fun and uplifting. So no, I guess you won't have to buy 784758473 backups of Petit Peche. LOL!



YES! I'm so glad to hear that rose dilemma is a rosier pink than Mica.  Mica is gorgeous, but I can only wear it on top of other lipsticks because my pigmented lips tend to pull the coolness due to the blue and purple glitter.  I'll have to try your rose dentelle/perennial high lip combo.  I made a mistake, it was actually karen from the makeupandbeautyblog that was told the colors were permanent. Either way, I'm happy. I'm sure you'll cave into chintz sooner than later.  They swatch the same on my hand, but they are different on the lips   Oh, and petite peche is my new fave glossimer.  It's better than bikini peach because it's a tad pinker and sheerer.  Bikini peach almost comes out too milky if it isn't applied with a light hand.  Petite peche is like a pinker version of sundress with more iridescence. LOVE it!


----------



## devoted7

wow, i def. gotta check out the fall collection!

BTW: can anyone recommend an all over shadow brush, Chanel or not Chanel. Thanks


----------



## angl2b

okay got Paradoxal...I am disappointed.  It looks awful on me....


----------



## Loquita

*sweetart*, thanks for your kind words about my lipstick pics!  And yes, it appears that unfortunately you did underprice your Beiges de Chanel quad, m'dear - I just checked and on ick-bay the latest ones sold for $100 and $140+, I think.  

I will def. look at Santal next - I am def. on a Rouge Laque run!!!  Rouge Laques, Rouge Cocos, and Glossimers are my poison...maybe we can start a TPF chapter of Glossimers Anonymous, *Izzy*!!!   

BTW, *Izzy* - if you try Jupiter and don't like it, I would suggest Red Shine instead.  Jupiter is too blue in undertone for me, though I love its pigmentation.  I swapped it for Red Shine, and that works much better - at least for me.  It is also nice and pigmented, but with more of a brown/orange undertone.  

Okay, so my loot arrived (in just under two days!!!) from Chanel.com a few hours ago - but of course that wasn't enough for a self-respecting Chanel junkie like myself.  _I had to hit the counter, too._   I went and checked out the Pink Explosion blush.  The texture of the Chanel JCs is gorgeous, as are the colors - I decided to pass though because Pink Explosion reminded me of a less pigmented, slightly more shimmery version of my NARS Desire, which I love.  The texture of the Chanel blush is far better, but I really need something with more pigment otherwise it gets lost. So I got something else instead.   

So - here's my loot...be forewarned, this is picture-heavy!  

*Items from Fall 2010 Collection:*


----------



## Loquita

Close-ups...

*Enigma Quad:*





*Taupe Grise Eyeshadow:  *





*Cassis Eyeliner (Gorgeous - the pic does not do it justice, it must be swatched!):
*





*Chalys Rouge Coco:*





*Pink Teaser Glossimer:*


----------



## Loquita

*Paradoxal Nail Polish:*





*Jade Rose Nail Polish:*





*Other items not from Fall 2010:  *Dragon Rouge Laque (!!!!!), Sample of Mascara Inimitable Multi-Dimensionnel Noir Obscur (my fave), Sample of Chanel No. 5, Sample (in Nordie's container) of Hydramax + Active Nutrition Lip Care (I keep on asking for samples of this until one of the counters around me gets some in!!!)


----------



## Loquita

angl2b said:


> okay got Paradoxal...I am disappointed.  It looks awful on me....



Sorry to hear this!  

On the bright side...at least now you won't have to worry about scouring Chanel counters around the country or paying inflated prices on ick-bay for it!


----------



## Loquita

For what's it's worth, if you are someone who prefers more pigmented lip colors (like yours truly), then Pink Teaser and Chantys are the way to go in this collection.  I tried on the Chitz Rouge Coco, which is simply beautiful in the tube, and it looks like a _very_ slightly tinted lip balm/stick on me.   

*Dee-Dee*, FYI, Pink Teaser is nice and pigmented for a Glossimer (more so than, for ex., other pink ones like Myriade), but it is def. not a hot pink.  It is a very strong medium pink, I would say.  I love it, though, and would still recommend that you check it out.  

I tried on Chalys and loved it, since I love all Corals.  Am trying to stay away from Coral Love and Petite Peche for now, but I imagine that they will become part of my stash soon, lol.  While I love most of the lip stuff in this collection, I don't really get what the corals are doing here - they don't seem to fit with the eye shadows.  I mean, the fact that with few exceptions the lip colors in Fall 2010 aren't very pigmented makes sense - the eyes are def. heavier here - but coral???

(Not that I am really complaining, as coral works well for me).


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Loquita said:


> *Dee-Dee*, FYI, Pink Teaser is nice and pigmented for a Glossimer (more so than, for ex., other pink ones like Myriade), but it is def. not a hot pink. It is a very strong medium pink, I would say. I love it, though, and would still recommend that you check it out.


 
I can't wait to test it. Darn it on the hot pink hopes. I pray it doesn't make me look like a cheeseburger which I have this haunting feeling it mightush:


----------



## Loquita

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> I can't wait to test it. Darn it on the hot pink hopes. I pray it doesn't make me look like a cheeseburger which I have this haunting feeling it mightush:



Cheesburger?!?!?!?! Woman, don't even say that!!! 

I bet it will look killer on you...regardless, I am also sooo jonesing for a super pigmented hot pink Glossimer.  Something like MAC Pink Poodle but in the Chanel formula!


----------



## devoted7

OMG Loquita...amazing haul!


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> OMG Loquita...amazing haul!



Thanks!! 

At this rate, I am not getting a Bloomsbury anytime soon, lol (see my wish list).  

If you get one, can I borrow it, please??????


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Loquita said:


> Cheesburger?!?!?!?! Woman, don't even say that!!!
> 
> I bet it will look killer on you...regardless, I am also sooo jonesing for a super pigmented hot pink Glossimer.  Something like MAC Pink Poodle but in the Chanel formula!



I was just thinking wouldn't it be nice to upgrade my Pink Poodle for a Chanel version as I played at the counter again tonight. (I drive by Macy's on my way home and lately there's been a siren's call...) So I ended up with some backups of JR and Paradoxal, plus Futile glossimer. 

So yes *Lo*, it's time to confess *"I'm a glossi-merholic"*and proud of it! My only salvation is that I still prefer MAC e/s over Chanel quads....


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Loquita said:


> Cheesburger?!?!?!?! Woman, don't even say that!!!
> 
> I bet it will look killer on you...regardless, I am also sooo jonesing for a *super pigmented hot pink Glossimer*. Something like MAC Pink Poodle but in the Chanel formula!


 
@ the cheeseburger. YES! I am yearning for a super pigmented hot pink. I have tried YSL. Like it! But I love Glossimers better. Based on my research Sideral was the only hot pink released recently. 

If there is another one, please,ladies,let me know


----------



## devoted7

Loquita said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> At this rate, I am not getting a Bloomsbury anytime soon, lol (see my wish list).
> 
> If you get one, can I borrow it, please??????



LOL!!!! of course! I'm trying to live through you ladies with your Chanel purchases...I'm trying sooo hard not to spend any money on cosmetics. I want a new handbag soo bad! hehehe.


----------



## girlygirl3

Bloomie's Soho has the fall collection!  

I love the Enigma e/s quad as I knew I would!
I picked up the new Rose Temptation blush, the waterproof e/l in Cassis and a glossimer in Spark which the MUA recommended.  I love it! 
Somehow, the e/s quad did not make it into my shopping bag  so I'll have to call and make sure they put it aside for me.  

Now, I have to ask:  I did swatch the Taupe Gris e/s single next to the closest shade from the Enigma quad, both gorgeous.  The Taupe Gris is more pigmented and the other more sheer but they are so similar.  Do you ladies who have both feel you have to have both?


----------



## sjunky13

pond23 said:


> ^ Me too *D*! The U.S. version is so much smoother and silkier on the skin. That's why the Chanel JC's are my favorite blushes, along with the Giorgio Armani Sheer Blushes. I hope that this is not a permanent change. If so, I may need to stock up on some of my favorite shades.
> 
> So far, my favorites from this collection are the Vert Khaki and Taupe Grise eye shadow singles and the Rose Dilemma, Pink Teaser and Coral Love glossimers. I can't wait to try the Cassis eye liner that I picked up last week!


 We have the same taste. I have a few Armani blushes as well. They rock!!! I dont think it's perm at all. Thank god!


----------



## sjunky13

girlygirl3 said:


> Bloomie's Soho has the fall collection!
> 
> I love the Enigma e/s quad as I knew I would!
> I picked up the new Rose Temptation blush, the waterproof e/l in Cassis and a glossimer in Spark which the MUA recommended. I love it!
> Somehow, the e/s quad did not make it into my shopping bag  so I'll have to call and make sure they put it aside for me.
> 
> Now, I have to ask: I did swatch the Taupe Gris e/s single next to the closest shade from the Enigma quad, both gorgeous. The Taupe Gris is more pigmented and the other more sheer but they are so similar. Do you ladies who have both feel you have to have both?


 I have both! You need both. lol. I am a taupe and smokey eyes junky , so I had to get them.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

angl2b said:


> okay got Paradoxal...I am disappointed. It looks awful on me....


 
Maybe try it again in the fall, when darker colors are everywhere. You may change your mind!

Loquita, what a haul! Thanks for all the eye candy!

My order is scheduled to deliver tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## girlygirl3

sjunky13 said:


> I have both! You need both. lol. I am a taupe and smokey eyes junky , so I had to get them.


 
Thanks, sjunky!  When I do my eye make up, it mostly ends up being smoky too!  I probably just needed an enabler


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> Bloomie's Soho has the fall collection!
> 
> I love the Enigma e/s quad as I knew I would!
> I picked up the new Rose Temptation blush, the waterproof e/l in Cassis and a glossimer in Spark which the MUA recommended. I love it!
> Somehow, the e/s quad did not make it into my shopping bag  so I'll have to call and make sure they put it aside for me.
> 
> Now, I have to ask: I did swatch the Taupe Gris e/s single next to the closest shade from the Enigma quad, both gorgeous. The Taupe Gris is more pigmented and the other more sheer but they are so similar. Do you ladies who have both feel you have to have both?


 
How do you like the Rose Tempation? I ordered it too and am hoping it's not too dark but buildable.


----------



## Loquita

Izzy's Mom said:


> I was just thinking wouldn't it be nice to upgrade my Pink Poodle for a Chanel version as I played at the counter again tonight. (I drive by Macy's on my way home and lately there's been a siren's call...) So I ended up with some backups of JR and Paradoxal, plus Futile glossimer.
> 
> So yes *Lo*, it's time to confess *"I'm a glossi-merholic"*and proud of it! My only salvation is that I still prefer MAC e/s over Chanel quads....



I lurve MAC shadows, too - and the color selection can't be beat!  When I am feeling a bit more funky I prefer MAC - Chanel has a different vibe which is perfect for different situation.  And I think it's wise on your part to stay away from the Chanel quads. I have two now, and am plotting the next one, eeeeeep!!! 

And (gulp), I, too, am a Glossimerholic.  _And then some._  

I'm also a Rouge Coco-aholic, a Vernis-oholic, and a Rouge Laque-oholic.


----------



## Loquita

sjunky13 said:


> I have both! You need both. lol. I am a taupe and smokey eyes junky , so I had to get them.



You are a wise woman.  I completely agree with this logic.  

I was playing with the quad and the taupe grise tonight and made the executive decision that I must return for the Vert Khaki as well.  I will try to wait a week or so before I go back to the counter, or they may start having my mail sent there.


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> LOL!!!! of course! I'm trying to live through you ladies with your Chanel purchases...I'm trying sooo hard not to spend any money on cosmetics. I want a new handbag soo bad! hehehe.



Me, too!!! I haven;t bought a bag for a while, but once I get off of the Chanel fall cosmetics collection high I will start to regroup, lol...


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> LOL!!!! of course! I'm trying to live through you ladies with your Chanel purchases...I'm trying sooo hard not to spend any money on cosmetics. I want a new handbag soo bad! hehehe.



Me, too!!! I haven't bought a bag for a while, but once I get off of the Chanel fall cosmetics collection high I will start to regroup, lol...


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Bloomie's Soho has the fall collection!
> 
> I love the Enigma e/s quad as I knew I would!
> I picked up the new Rose Temptation blush, the waterproof e/l in Cassis and a glossimer in Spark which the MUA recommended.  I love it!
> Somehow, the e/s quad did not make it into my shopping bag  so I'll have to call and make sure they put it aside for me.
> 
> Now, I have to ask:  I did swatch the Taupe Gris e/s single next to the closest shade from the Enigma quad, both gorgeous.  The Taupe Gris is more pigmented and the other more sheer but they are so similar.  Do you ladies who have both feel you have to have both?



I LOVE Spark, and I LOVE the Cassis e/l!! I put Cassis on tonight and it is beautiful, unlike any other color I have had (and I love me some dark purple liner, woman).  

You should def. get the Enigma quad - it is so beautiful, the shimmer is really lovely and the colors make a the best smokey eye, but in colors that are a bit different than the usual go-to dark grays, etc.  (And it's permanent, FYI).


----------



## pond23

girlygirl3 said:


> *Now, I have to ask: I did swatch the Taupe Gris e/s single next to the closest shade from the Enigma quad, both gorgeous. The Taupe Gris is more pigmented and the other more sheer but they are so similar. Do you ladies who have both feel you have to have both*?


 
^ Yes, yes, yes! I got both too *girlygirl3*! Trust me, you will be wearing both a lot, especially once Fall comes around.  They are 2 of the prettiest taupes I've ever seen, and this is coming from a taupe eyeshadow 'ho'. 



Loquita said:


> Okay, so my loot arrived (in just under two days!!!) from Chanel.com a few hours ago - but of course that wasn't enough for a self-respecting Chanel junkie like myself. _I had to hit the counter, too._  I went and checked out the Pink Explosion blush. The texture of the Chanel JCs is gorgeous, as are the colors - I decided to pass though because Pink Explosion reminded me of a less pigmented, slightly more shimmery version of my NARS Desire, which I love. The texture of the Chanel blush is far better, but I really need something with more pigment otherwise it gets lost. So I got something else instead.
> 
> So - here's my loot...be forewarned, this is picture-heavy!
> 
> *Items from Fall 2010 Collection:*


 
*Loquita*, you really must make a lot of money for Chanel! You deserve a cut! You take some of the best photographs of Chanel makeup I've seen. If I hadn't already bought most of the collection (Tee hee! Yes, I am a fellow Chanel junkie!), you would have convinced me to place an order right now.


----------



## gre8dane

Loquita said:


> You are a wise woman. I completely agree with this logic.
> 
> I was playing with the quad and the taupe grise tonight and made the executive decision that I must return for the* Vert Khaki* as well. I will try to wait a week or so before I go back to the counter, or they may start having my mail sent there.


 
Nice haul!  When I bought the Paradoxal, I swatched the Vert Khaki since I didn't have time to really play.  I have Bobbi Brown & MAC e/s - but that Vert Khaki is beautiful!  I love green e/s, have 4 or 5 and am trying not to get too many dupes, so do I "really" need it!

Can you post a photo of the Dragon on? I really need to take some time and go play!


----------



## devoted7

Loquita said:


> Me, too!!! I haven;t bought a bag for a while, but once I get off of the Chanel fall cosmetics collection high I will start to regroup, lol...



at least Chanel doesn't come out with a million collections a year like MAC!  I think I'm content right now with cosmetics...I think...actually, I want some of the Fall collection but will wait until my bday 

But after fall collection, can we really try to ban ourselves? muahaha. it's sooo hard ush:


----------



## devoted7

it'sanaddiction said:


> How do you like the Rose Tempation? I ordered it too and am hoping it's not too dark but buildable.



I'm wondering the same too!


----------



## devoted7

what's the difference between the euro and us chanel goods? i know the packaging is different. for some reason i prefer US's packing, but texture and pigmentation wise? I saw some pictures off of someone's site and the blushes look really nice, but they're different as I saw some gals chit chatting about how they don't like euro's packaging/texture? Someone fill me in!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^ooooohhh yes. I wanna know too.


----------



## Loquita

pond23 said:


> ^ Yes, yes, yes! I got both too *girlygirl3*! Trust me, you will be wearing both a lot, especially once Fall comes around.  They are 2 of the prettiest taupes I've ever seen, and this is coming from a taupe eyeshadow 'ho'.
> 
> 
> 
> *Loquita*, you really must make a lot of money for Chanel! You deserve a cut! You take some of the best photographs of Chanel makeup I've seen. If I hadn't already bought most of the collection (Tee hee! Yes, I am a fellow Chanel junkie!), you would have convinced me to place an order right now.



Thanks, *pond*!!  

I would love to have a better camera, but then I would be playing with it all of the time. 

But I'm not done with the Fall Collection yet, muahahahahhaha...


----------



## Loquita

gre8dane said:


> Nice haul!  When I bought the Paradoxal, I swatched the Vert Khaki since I didn't have time to really play.  I have Bobbi Brown & MAC e/s - but that Vert Khaki is beautiful!  I love green e/s, have 4 or 5 and am trying not to get too many dupes, so do I "really" need it!
> 
> Can you post a photo of the Dragon on? I really need to take some time and go play!



I don't own but one green shadow (MAC Sumptuous Olive) - I only do olive green shadows...and the Vert Khaki has me floored.  It is supposed to be better than the Taupe Grise according to Temptalia, and if that's true than I must have it.   

And I'm happy to take a pic w/ Dragon on!  I'll post one this weekend, I promise.


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> at least Chanel doesn't come out with a million collections a year like MAC!  I think I'm content right now with cosmetics...I think...actually, I want some of the Fall collection but will wait until my bday
> 
> But after fall collection, can we really try to ban ourselves? muahaha. it's sooo hard ush:



Yes, let's do a ban (at least I will do one with you) soon! I will try and finish up collecting stash ASAP, you have my word, m'dear.


----------



## angl2b

it'sanaddiction said:


> Maybe try it again in the fall, when darker colors are everywhere. You may change your mind!
> 
> Loquita, what a haul! Thanks for all the eye candy!
> 
> My order is scheduled to deliver tomorrow, can't wait


no worries - I love Jade Rose on me.  I also got Enigma quad, and a few other Chanel polishes.  I am not worried that Paradoxal doesn't look right on me.  I was a bit disappointed.  But I am happy about Jade Rose.


----------



## Loquita

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^ooooohhh yes. I wanna know too.



Me, three!  I have heard though that besides the difference in the packaging, many of the US products have better pigmentation.  I also read somewhere recently that in the next year or two Chanel was looking to move all of their production to Frances and universalize everything, so that there wouldn't be such big differences between Asian, European, and US products, for ex.  

I don't care what they do, as long as Big Bang is made regularly available in the US!! The Asian exclusives tend to look better on me in general.


----------



## sjunky13

The difference is that the euro Chanel quads and blushes are baked. Making them chalky and not as smooth pigmented. Packaging in the same. One is made in Italy, the other US.


----------



## pond23

it'sanaddiction said:


> *How do you like the Rose Tempation*? I ordered it too and am hoping it's not too dark but buildable.


 
^ I would love to know this too *girllygirl3*! This is the only blush I didn't pick up from the Fall collection. The makeup artist at the Chanel boutique convinced me to get Plum Attraction even though I am a MAC NC15.  I haven't tried it yet. I will need to use a very, very light had with this one (skunk brush, here I come!). I read on a makeup blog to use it like on the model in the ad, high up and towards the hair line (not covering the entire cheek).


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> How do you like the Rose Tempation? I ordered it too and am hoping it's not too dark but buildable.


 
First off - I wore it today and I really like it!  I really like the color and I don't have anything like it (my blush collection is small).

I don't think it's too dark but it won't take much to get dark. It's quite pigmented IMO.  Compared to applying NARS' Sin, I apply the Rose Temptation with a lighter hand.


----------



## girlygirl3

pond23 said:


> ^ I would love to know this too *girllygirl3*! This is the only blush I didn't pick up from the Fall collection. The makeup artist at the Chanel boutique convinced me to get Plum Attraction even though I am a MAC NC15.  I haven't tried it yet. *I will need to use a very, very light had with this one (skunk brush, here I come!).* I read on a makeup blog to use it like on the model in the ad, high up and towards the hair line (not covering the entire cheek).


 
Wow, that's interesting!  I just posted that I think Rose Temptation is quite pigmented.  I'm curious what you think of Plum Attraction.  I'm NC35 and I thought it might be too dark!


----------



## girlygirl3

Thanks *Lo *and *pond23*!  I'm definitely going to pick up Taupe Gris!  And pond23, you're right - the two taupes are soooooo pretty!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Loquita said:


> I lurve MAC shadows, too - and the color selection can't be beat!  When I am feeling a bit more funky I prefer MAC - Chanel has a different vibe which is perfect for different situation.  And I think it's wise on your part to stay away from the Chanel quads. I have two now, and am plotting the next one, eeeeeep!!!
> 
> And (gulp), I, too, am a Glossimerholic.  _And then some._
> 
> I'm also a Rouge Coco-aholic, a Vernis-oholic, and a Rouge Laque-oholic.



Of course, now that I have been researching the quads from past collections I may be in real trouble as there are some that are just gorgeous. The only thing holding me back is that years ago -- 15!!! -- I had real problems with Chanel e/s in terms of allergic reactions. I probably should have an SA do a trial and see how it wears now as I am sure they have gotten a better formula by now. Right now the only Chanel e/s I have is from the Orient collection this spring -- gold with black liner in a duo pan.


----------



## Loquita

Izzy's Mom said:


> Of course, now that I have been researching the quads from past collections I may be in real trouble as there are some that are just gorgeous. The only thing holding me back is that years ago -- 15!!! -- I had real problems with Chanel e/s in terms of allergic reactions. I probably should have an SA do a trial and see how it wears now as I am sure they have gotten a better formula by now. Right now the only Chanel e/s I have is from the Orient collection this spring -- gold with black liner in a duo pan.



Awww, I'm sorry - I hope that the eyeshadows work for you this time around!  

If it makes you feel better, it kills me that I appear to be allergic to YSL lippies - which drives me nuts, since the texture, colors, and packaging of them is so gorgeous.  But they make my lips peel off in these anything-but-sexy, chunky layers.  Eeeeeeeeew.


----------



## Loquita

sjunky13 said:


> The difference is that the euro Chanel quads and blushes are baked. Making them chalky and not as smooth pigmented. Packaging in the same. One is made in Italy, the other US.



Thanks for the info!  You are a wealth of Chanel trivia (very cool, I might add).


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I found a post on the difference between US and Euro blushes. I had know idea there was a difference. I have JC Blush in Rose Petale USA version and Rose Temptation Euro version. To me the difference is when I swipe the brush, the Euro version leaves more crumbled powder behind. But I love them both!

Read this especially the 2nd paragraph:

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/06/chanel-pink-explosion-64-joues.html


----------



## it'sanaddiction

THanks, girlygirl! I don't have another blush in a similar color either. I tried it and I love it!

My order arrived, yay!

Ombre Essentielle in Amethyst
Paradoxal
JC Blush Rose Temptation


----------



## girlygirl3

^ *itsanaddiction *- Rose Temptation is lovely!  Nice haul.  I might pick up the Paradoxal as well as when I go back for the Taupe Gris.

Thanks for posting that link - after reading it, now I understand why my Rose Temptation was a powdery mess with one swipe!  I hadn't thought anything of it.  I swiped my finger across and it feels chalky compared to my Fandango blush.  The Fandango blush is quite smooth to the touch and is not a powdery mess.  However, both my Chanel blushes say Made in France.

Well, whatever the difference, I like them both!


----------



## sjunky13

Loquita said:


> Thanks for the info! You are a wealth of Chanel trivia (very cool, I might add).


 Thanks. I have been wearing the products for 20 years and have friends in Chanel Beaute. The powders are baked Italy and sometimes packaged in France.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks. I have been wearing the products for 20 years and have friends in Chanel Beaute. The powders are baked Italy and sometimes packaged in France.



Do you know if Chanel has changed the formula of the eyeshadows over the years? I had awful reactions to them in the early/mid 1990s and haven't worn them since. TIA for any advice you can share.


----------



## gre8dane

Loquita said:


> I don't own but one green shadow (MAC *Sumptuous Olive*) - I only do olive green shadows...and the *Vert Khaki* has me floored. It is supposed to be better than the Taupe Grise according to Temptalia, and if that's true than I must have it.
> 
> And I'm happy to take a pic w/ Dragon on! I'll post one this weekend, I promise.


 
Thank you! 

Another request - can you swatch Sumptuous Olive & Vert Khaki?  I have that MAC green as well.



it'sanaddiction said:


> THanks, girlygirl! I don't have another blush in a similar color either. I tried it and I love it!
> 
> My order arrived, yay!
> 
> Ombre Essentielle in Amethyst
> Paradoxal
> JC Blush Rose Temptation


 
WOW!    The Amethyst e/s looks yummy!  Hmmm, need to check if I have a color like this already....don't think I do!


----------



## clk55girl

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks. I have been wearing the products for 20 years and have friends in Chanel Beaute. The powders are baked Italy and sometimes packaged in France.



D, can you please ask them why Chanel would go and d/c the rectifiance intense fluid?! I have been using this for years as my daily moisturizer and now I have to find another moisturizer that matches up.  ARGH!! Chanel always does this, especially with the best glosses. Sesame, Jaipur, and Wonderland are a few examples.


----------



## Loquita

gre8dane said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Another request - can you swatch Sumptuous Olive & Vert Khaki?  I have that MAC green as well.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!    The Amethyst e/s looks yummy!  Hmmm, need to check if I have a color like this already....don't think I do!



Sure!  _If_ I get the Vert Khaki (and I think that I will once I get to the counter next week, hee hee) I will do a comparison swatch for you! 

*it'sanaddiction*, I LOVE that Amethyst shadow!!! It is on my "must-have" list, in fact....it is stellar.  Purple eyeshadow is just the best, but it's very hard to find a good one - and that particular Chanel shade gets wonderful reviews.


----------



## Loquita

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks. I have been wearing the products for 20 years and have friends in Chanel Beaute. The powders are baked Italy and sometimes packaged in France.



Cool - I love learning this kind of stuff - you know, the history and ins and outs of a design house like Chanel.


----------



## pond23

Nice haul *it'sanaddiction*! Amethyst is one of my favorite Chanel singles. It is such a complex shade, full of purples, blues, and violets. These single eye shadows are seriously addicting. Eek! I held off as long as I could, and then, bam!, I caved. I don't know how long I am going to be able to resist Rose Temptation. I just may need to complete my Chanel Fall blush trifecta.


----------



## sweetart

great haul it'sanaddition!

would anyone be able to swatch amethyst? I'm super intrigued now after reading all the raves about it


----------



## Loquita

^I will swatch it for you when I get it if someone else doesn't first...I am so in love with the one Chanel e/s single that I have that I feel the urge to get a few more!!! 

On my hit list:  Cinnamon, Amethyst, possibly Vert Khaki, and the sadly discontinued Abricot. Muahahahaha....


----------



## pond23

Loquita said:


> ^I will swatch it for you when I get it if someone else doesn't first...I am so in love with the one Chanel e/s single that I have that I feel the urge to get a few more!!!
> 
> *On my hit list: Cinnamon, Amethyst, possibly Vert Khaki, and the sadly discontinued Abricot*. Muahahahaha....


 
^ *Lo*, please let me know if you find the Abricot shadow.  I have been looking for this everywhere like a mad woman for months (both online and in brick-and-mortar stores). Why would Chanel discontinue this beautiful color? Argh!

I hope you get Amethyst and Vert Khaki! They are so, so purty!


----------



## girlygirl3

pond23 said:


> Nice haul *it'sanaddiction*! Amethyst is one of my favorite Chanel singles. It is such a complex shade, full of purples, blues, and violets. These single eye shadows are seriously addicting. Eek! I held off as long as I could, and then, bam!, I caved. I don't know how long I am going to be able to resist Rose Temptation. I just may need to complete my Chanel Fall blush trifecta.


 
Wow, now I'M intrigued by Amethyst!  I love shades that are so complex and you make this one sound so alluring!

Rose Temptation is beautiful!  Did you get the Plum already?  I'm curious what you think of it.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Ok, so I was playing with amethyst tonight and took a pic. If you don't look at the wrinkles (OMG I hate closeups of myself!), you will see a beautiful shade of purple. It's just like pond23 said, a complex shade, full of purples, blues and violets. I used a silver from my Dior quint for the inner eye and highlight. This is also without a base.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Walked in to Nordies for Lilac Sky np and Pink Teaser glossimer. Walked out with Intermezzo np and Rose Dilemma glossimer which I feel would look great one any skin tone. Hubs loves it on me. She threw some samples just for throwing in sake. lol! Still on the nude hunt


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> Ok, so I was playing with amethyst tonight and took a pic. If you don't look at the wrinkles (OMG I hate closeups of myself!), you will see a beautiful shade of purple. It's just like pond23 said, a complex shade, full of purples, blues and violets. I used a silver from my Dior quint for the inner eye and highlight. This is also without a base.


 


Oooooh, that's gorgeous!  Thanks, itsanaddiction!  I'm definitely picking this one up!


----------



## pond23

girlygirl3 said:


> Wow, now I'M intrigued by Amethyst! I love shades that are so complex and you make this one sound so alluring!
> 
> Rose Temptation is beautiful! Did you get the Plum already? I'm curious what you think of it.


 
^ *girlygirl3*: Yes, the Chanel makeup artist 'convinced' me to buy the Plum Attraction even though I am a MAC NC15. I have not tried it yet, but will give you a full report when I do soon.  I hope I made the right decision, because I hate returning cosmetics.

I didn't get the Rose Temptation yet because I thought it might be too similar to Rose Dust, but I think that RD has more plum undertones than RA does. I will have to compare them at the counter again. I LOVE JC blushes, so I am having a hard time resisting RA!

Definitely get Amethyst eye shadow! Everyone I know who has bought this shade has fallen in love with it.


----------



## Loquita

I am so excited!!! I just found a Variations quad!! 

(Thanks for reminding me that it was still in stock some places, *sjunky* & *pond*!)  

I have been wanting this quad for a loooong time...and if anyone else wants one, try calling Saks Fifth Avenue in Columbus, Ohio - I bought one, but over the phone the MUA asked me how many I wanted, so I assume that there is more than 1 available:

(614) 430-3500

HTH!


----------



## devoted7

Hi everyone! I hope everyone is having a great 4th! As for me, I'm now at home for a bit and have been browsing the Chanel Fall collection for the past hour...looking at swatches and such. hehehe. Yes, I'm making a wishlist 

BTW: I would love to see some swatches if anyone can swatch some colors!


----------



## sweetart

*devoted* ~ are there any particular shades you want to see?





it'sanaddiction said:


> Ok, so I was playing with amethyst tonight and took a pic. If you don't look at the wrinkles (OMG I hate closeups of myself!), you will see a beautiful shade of purple. It's just like pond23 said, a complex shade, full of purples, blues and violets. I used a silver from my Dior quint for the inner eye and highlight. This is also without a base.



I am definitely getting this now! It looks gorgeous! Thank you!


----------



## devoted7

^OMG, apparently I didn't catch all the pages. *Deb*: that color is gorgeous!

*sweetart*: I was wanting to see more of the glossimer and blushes! I'm hoping I can make it to the Galliera tomorrow! Still haven't had a chance to do so


----------



## Loquita

*devoted*:  I can do some swatching for you tomorrow of what I have.   

(It will be much more fun than doing all of the work that I have to catch up on, heh heh).  

And *it'sanaddiction*:  thanks for the pic!! I am def. sold on Amethyst, it's so beautiful, and like I said it's very difficult to find purple shadows that have good texture and color pay-off like that one.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Here's a swatch of Rose Temptation (darker shade on left). Sorry about the pic, it was the best I could get. The other color is Chanel Rose Petale. You can see a hint of plum in Rose Temptation, Rose Petale is slightly peachy.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Couldnt help myself and placed a Fall order to be shipped with my Nordies Anny palette:
Enigma Palette
Coral Love Glossimer
Chintz Rouge Coco

May need to add a polish to the order, dont you think?


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Needanotherbag said:


> Couldnt help myself and placed a Fall order to be shipped with my Nordies Anny palette:
> Enigma Palette
> Coral Love Glossimer
> Chintz Rouge Coco
> 
> May need to add a polish to the order, dont you think?



Hmmmmm.... Paradoxal might be just the thing!


----------



## Bridget S.

heehee, you guys are such enablers : ) Paradoxal is very pretty : )


----------



## pond23

Loquita said:


> I am so excited!!! I just found a Variations quad!!
> 
> (Thanks for reminding me that it was still in stock some places, *sjunky* & *pond*!)


 
^ Yay! You found "Variations" *Loquita*! You are going to love this quad. It is very simple and versatile, yet sexy at the same time.



Needanotherbag said:


> Couldnt help myself and placed a Fall order to be shipped with my Nordies Anny palette:
> Enigma Palette
> Coral Love Glossimer
> Chintz Rouge Coco
> 
> *May need to add a polish to the order, dont you think*?


 
^ I think so *Needanotherbag*! (I love your username BTW! ) Paradoxal and Jade Rose are both really pretty. Unless you don't like dark colors, definitely pick up Paradoxal before it sells out. It is such a unique color.


----------



## pellarin22

Does anyone use the Chanel powder foundation? I am looking for a very light powder foundation for the summer. I looked at the Chanel powders and they seem pretty light. Any recommendations? I would say that my skin tone is olive to tan. 

I also love that eyeshadow colour Amethyst and Cinnamon! Has anyone seen the quad that they are selling at Nordstrom for their Anniversary sale?


----------



## karester

Does anyone use the Soleil Tan De Chanel aka Bronze Universel?  I've been seeing this around in Youtube videos and I'm really intrigued by it.  

I'm new to bronzers and want to know if anyone here likes it.  I am a little (dare I say) afraid of bronzers because I am terrified of it making me look dirty, I had a horrible mishap with the Bare Minerals Warmth.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

pellarin22 said:


> Does anyone use the Chanel powder foundation? I am looking for a very light powder foundation for the summer. I looked at the Chanel powders and they seem pretty light. Any recommendations? I would say that my skin tone is olive to tan.
> 
> I also love that eyeshadow colour Amethyst and Cinnamon! Has anyone seen the quad that they are selling at Nordstrom for their Anniversary sale?


 
No help with the foundations, but the quad is on its way to me now. I'll let you know what I think when it gets here.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

karester said:


> Does anyone use the Soleil Tan De Chanel aka Bronze Universel? I've been seeing this around in Youtube videos and I'm really intrigued by it.
> 
> I'm new to bronzers and want to know if anyone here likes it. I am a little (dare I say) afraid of bronzers because I am terrified of it making me look dirty, I had a horrible mishap with the Bare Minerals Warmth.


 
I would love to try this too!


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> pond, Chanel exclusives are so confusing! But I love them both! I noticed the Rose Des Vents polish is available at chanel.com but I couldn't find Muscat glossimer on there.



Have you found it yet? If not - try this: 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3035814...P=2&siteId=Tv0QdA6A1_4-uznuH3OUnzPE2d0kdZNvZA


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Yes, got them from Nordstrom, thanks!


----------



## jpgoeth

karester said:


> Does anyone use the Soleil Tan De Chanel aka Bronze Universel?  I've been seeing this around in Youtube videos and I'm really intrigued by it.
> 
> I'm new to bronzers and want to know if anyone here likes it.  I am a little (dare I say) afraid of bronzers because I am terrified of it making me look dirty, I had a horrible mishap with the Bare Minerals Warmth.



I've tried it on a few times at the counter and I really like it - I just don't use bronzer enough to justify the purchase!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^I have been interested in trying it as well. I am not usually swayed by YT gurus but some of them love Bronze Universel to death.


----------



## devoted7

thanks for the swatches deb! 

wow, this thread is moving fast!


----------



## jpgoeth

I just ordered a bunch of stuff from the fall collection and ming nail polish from chanel.com.  I just got back from my honeymoon and I was so relieved that I didn't miss out on any of the LE stuff that I may have gone a _tad_ overboard


----------



## Loquita

^   ( I feel you on that one, *jpgoeth*!!! And you will  Ming - I think it might be my fave Chanel polish ever, in fact).  

I am in the airport right now but on the way here I stopped at Saks (muahahahha).  I hardly ever come to this Saks so I was excited to find some real treasures.  

Chanel Variations e/s quad (love love LOVE this) - I have been stalking it!
Chanel Vert Khaki Soft Touch e/s (Swatched it, couldn't resist)
Chanel Aqualumiere in Ginger Shimmer (Another one I have been stalking)
Chanel n/p in Trapeze (so beautiful) (Swatched it and it was immediate love)

Pics to come tomorrow, hopefully...and I owe some swatches, I didn't forget! 

PS:  They had lots of older polishes (Trapeze, Golden Sand, Lilac Sky, Black Satin, Mica Rose, Cosmic Violine (which is just beautiful), Variations quad, Red Shine Glossimer, and a bunch of other stuff (Jade e/l, etc.) at this Saks.  If you are interested, you can call the Columbus, OH Saks at (614) 430-3500.  CS was excellent.


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> thanks for the swatches deb!
> 
> wow, this thread is moving fast!



No kidding.  We Chanel junkies are certainly enthusiastic, lol!


----------



## NoSnowHere

From Nordies
glossimer in Rose Dilemma
nail colour in Paradoxal


----------



## it'sanaddiction

jpgoeth said:


> I just ordered a bunch of stuff from the fall collection and ming nail polish from chanel.com. I just got back from my honeymoon and I was so relieved that I didn't miss out on any of the LE stuff that I may have gone a _tad_ overboard


 
Congratulations Newlywed


----------



## gre8dane

I'm travelling also later this week and CAN'T WAIT!  I have a special, relaxing trip planned to Nordstroms - shame I have to get away to do that!  Things have been busy hear!  Can't wait to play at the Chanel counter!


----------



## Loquita

gre8dane said:


> I'm travelling also later this week and CAN'T WAIT!  I have a special, relaxing trip planned to Nordstroms - shame I have to get away to do that!  Things have been busy hear!  Can't wait to play at the Chanel counter!



  Isn't it so much fun to take a _relaxing _trip to play with makeup?  (I mean, with no one pressuring you to go do something else, and you get to try on everything you want, etc. I can kill a few hours between Nordtrom's, Ulta, and Sephora, no problem.   

Let me know what you think of Vert Khaki, ok?  

I will do my very best to swatch it for you in comparison to Sumptuous Olive tomorrow, since now I am home and have all of my shadows with me.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Leaning towards Paradoxal now that I've seen pics on here - its so unique I dont think it can be duped...


----------



## pond23

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^I have been interested in trying it as well. I am not usually swayed by YT gurus but some of them love Bronze Universel to death.


 
^ Same here *DeeDeeDelovely*! I saw one YT video where she applied the Bronze Universel using a very fluffy powder brush in the "3" shape on either side of her face. It really contoured and sculpted her face. I had never thought of using this with a big fluffy brush. Years ago, I tried it on with fingers and then with a sponge, and it did not come out that well on me. But maybe the powder brush is the key to applying the Bronze Universel Base!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I do!!   I bought it when it was first launched (years ago - I think it was called Sunkissed) and recently bought a replacement (I hadn't used the older one in years, but remembered how much I loved it).  

I should say that I have a golden brown/tan skin tone and don't *need* a bronzer.  I probably use it in a more unconventional way.  Soleil Tan de Chanel has the perfect amount of shimmer (enough that the color isn't flat, but not so much that you look like you're hitting up a club! ) and warmth... I use it almost like a YSL touche eclat, but all over my face.  I mix a dollop of it in with my moisturizer and it adds a really pretty glow!  It's hands down one of my very favorite Chanel products. 





karester said:


> Does anyone use the Soleil Tan De Chanel aka Bronze Universel?  I've been seeing this around in Youtube videos and I'm really intrigued by it.
> 
> I'm new to bronzers and want to know if anyone here likes it.  I am a little (dare I say) afraid of bronzers because I am terrified of it making me look dirty, I had a horrible mishap with the Bare Minerals Warmth.


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> Leaning towards Paradoxal now that I've seen pics on here - its so unique I dont think it can be duped...



Agreed!  And it's even cooler in person.  I am a nail polish piggy and have never seen anything like it.


----------



## Loquita

fieryfashionist said:


> I do!!   I bought it when it was first launched (years ago - I think it was called Sunkissed) and recently bought a replacement (I hadn't used the older one in years, but remembered how much I loved it).
> 
> I should say that I have a golden brown/tan skin tone and don't *need* a bronzer.  I probably use it in a more unconventional way.  Soleil Tan de Chanel has the perfect amount of shimmer (enough that the color isn't flat, but not so much that you look like you're hitting up a club! ) and warmth... I use it almost like a YSL touche eclat, but all over my face.  I mix a dollop of it in with my moisturizer and it adds a really pretty glow!  It's hands down one of my very favorite Chanel products.



I am going to pretend that I didn't read this.^


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Needanotherbag said:


> Leaning towards Paradoxal now that I've seen pics on here - its so unique I dont think it can be duped...


 
You've got to get it, even prettier in person! I was going to put mine away until fall, but just couldn't and it's on my toes now


----------



## jpgoeth

it'sanaddiction said:


> Congratulations Newlywed



Thank you!   Now I just have to get over this jet lag - it's 1AM here and I'm wide awake after sleeping for 5 hours


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

pond23 said:


> ^ Same here *DeeDeeDelovely*! I saw one YT video where she applied the Bronze Universel using a very fluffy powder brush in the "3" shape on either side of her face. It really contoured and sculpted her face. I had never thought of using this with a big fluffy brush. Years ago, I tried it on with fingers and then with a sponge, and it did not come out that well on me. But maybe the powder brush is the key to applying the Bronze Universel Base!


 
LOL! We watched the same video. I have been obsessed since.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My Quatuor Boutons Quad arrived - just in time too - it's a bday gift to myself! It's so pretty, I haven't swatched it yet (still admiring it!)


----------



## Izzy's Mom

^^ Soooooooooooooo pretty!


----------



## Bridget S.

it'sanaddiction said:


> My Quatuor Boutons Quad arrived - just in time too - it's a bday gift to myself! It's so pretty, I haven't swatched it yet (still admiring it!)


Have a happy birthday!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

it'sanaddiction said:


> My Quatuor Boutons Quad arrived - just in time too - it's a bday gift to myself! It's so pretty, I haven't swatched it yet (still admiring it!)


 
Beautiful! I recall my gal at Nordies asking if I was interested in pre-ordering. As tempting as it was, I declined. But if I did buy it, I would just stare at it. Tooo pretty to use. lol! Happy birthday,doll!


----------



## sweetart

it'sanaddiction said:


> My Quatuor Boutons Quad arrived - just in time too - it's a bday gift to myself! It's so pretty, I haven't swatched it yet (still admiring it!)



happy birthday! I just got mine boutons quad to and can't bring myself to swatch it yet either. 

Have a good one!


----------



## girlygirl3

itsanaddiction - happy birthday!  
this is a pretty quad.  i was wondering if this could be my neutral quad but i think i like a little more shimmer.  how is it?


----------



## Loquita

*Happy Birthday, it'sanaddiction!! * 

You picked an exquisite gift - and I wouldn't have the heart to swatch it, either, lol.


----------



## Loquita

Hey everyone...I did some _swatching _today. 

First, here's a pic of my loots from Saks during my travels:






Vert Khaki e/s, Trapeze n/p, Ginger Shimmer Aqualumiere, Variations quad (this is a must have in my book!!!)

And I got a Giggle Glossimer in the mail:


----------



## Loquita

Here are the swatches I promised - but I seem to have misplaced my Dragon Rouge Laque, so I will post a pic of that as soon as I locate it in the hurricane that currently is my bedroom, oops.  

Taupe Grise:





Vert Khaki:





Swatches:





Vert Khaki vs. MAC Sumptuous Olive (They look virtually identical IRL and in this photo, but once they are swatched you can see a_ big_ difference):





Swatches:




Vert Khaki has much more brown with scattered micro-particles of gold, and is shimmery as opposed to frosty like Sumptuous Olive - which has much more of an allover gold sheen.  While both have nice textures, Vert Khaki is more finely milled.  They are definitely different enough to warrant having both, IMO.


----------



## Loquita

For the peach/coral lippie fans, here's a comparison of some of the Rouge Cocos, including the new Chalys:






They are actually more different than would appear in this photo.  Egerie and Sari Dore have little to no shimmer, whereas Teheran and Chalys have a touch of frost/shimmer - but not so much, because if they did I wouldn't be able to wear them (frost finishes look _horrible _on me).  

I don't know if the photo shows this, but Sari Dore is by far the truest "orange" shade of the bunch, and Chalys is the truest coral, followed by Teheran and then Egerie.  I would guess that Egerie is the easiest color of these to wear - but I love them all!


----------



## Loquita

Here are my quads - I swatched them each in the same order.  I always started with the color on the top left hand corner of the quad, and then worked my way around clockwise.  The bottom color on my arm is always the first color that I swatched.  (Hope this makes sense).  

I should also add that the quad colors, especially for Variations, appear much more washed out in photos than in person.  

_Variations:_











_Kaska Beige:_


----------



## Loquita

_Enigma_ (and at the top here I swatched Cassis, one of the eyeliners from the Fall 2010 Collection).  This is probably the most shimmery quad of the three:


----------



## devoted7

o0o0o0o thanks for the swatches Loquita!


----------



## devoted7

Deb & Sweetart: keep on admiring them buttons, because they will be GONE! LOL!


----------



## sweetart

Amazing haul and swatches, *Lo!*

We have almost all the same Chanel goodies from what I've seen so far (except the gorgeous lippies - I'm such a wuss )!! I'm so glad you got a hold of Variations. It is my most used quad! 

I'm really tempted to get Chalys! I wonder how similar (or not) it is to Jazzed from the new Mac ITG collection.


----------



## sweetart

devoted7 said:


> Deb & Sweetart: keep on admiring them buttons, because they will be GONE! LOL!



LOL I had my husband swatch them after dinner so now I can start using it. 

Have you gone to the galleria to buy up the collection yet?


----------



## sabishka

Great job on swatches, Loquita  Makes me crave ALL 3 quads, yikes!


----------



## Loquita

sweetart said:


> *LOL I had my husband swatch them after dinner so now I can start using it.*
> 
> You are too cute!!!
> 
> And  I am _so happy_ that I got Variations!! It has all of the colors that work best on me - deeper browns and a bit of peach.
> 
> You should def. try Chalys - it is more pigmented than the other new Rouge Cocos, but it is still not anything near as pigmented as some of the original Cocos.  I bet it would look gorgeous on you!!
> 
> (And Nico would like it for sure).


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> o0o0o0o thanks for the swatches Loquita!



Yer welcome!!  

I hope that you find them "helpful."

(I personally don't need any more Chanel "help," lol.


----------



## Loquita

sabishka said:


> Great job on swatches, Loquita  Makes me crave ALL 3 quads, yikes!



Don't get started on the Chanel, woman.  Just put down that wallet, and walk -no, RUN - in the opposite direction!!!


 


But seriously - I love your taste in makeup and I bet that the Variations quad would be a big hit for you.


----------



## sweetart

Here are a few swatches of the eyeshadow singles and glossimers! 





Sillage, Trace, Vert Khaki, Taupe Gris, Pink Teaser, Coral Love, & Petit Peche


----------



## devoted7

^OMG, amazing swatches...even more tempting!



sweetart said:


> LOL I had my husband swatch them after dinner so now I can start using it.
> 
> Have you gone to the galleria to buy up the collection yet?


nope, not yet! I'm on the other side of the river so it takes me a bit to go over there. I have to really, really have a good reason to be over there. LOL! But I *might* this weekend...if I don't get caught up doing something else. I'm sooo scared to go! Scared because I don't want to buy the entire collection. LMAO! But again, my bday is coming up and I'm afraid some people might get me some of the goodies from the Fall collection. So I'm *kinda* stuck!



Loquita said:


> Yer welcome!!
> 
> I hope that you find them "helpful."
> 
> (I personally don't need any more Chanel "help," lol.


Yes, very helpful! Is there a huge difference between variations and kasha beige?


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks for all the swatches *Lo*!!  They make me even more excited to get my order (which just got ordered tonight, so will be awhile getting to me)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thanks everyone!

Lo and Sweet, thanks for the swatches! Seeing Vert khaki next to Taupe Gris and the MAC color helps alot. And Petit Peche glossimer looks alot lighter than I thought, hmm...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> itsanaddiction - happy birthday!
> this is a pretty quad. i was wondering if this could be my neutral quad but i think i like a little more shimmer. how is it?


 
I couldn't resist any longer! There is shimmer, but not alot. You may want to see it IRL first. And like was said before, they are not real pigmented. I am able to wear all 4 colors for a daytime look. But if I wanted I could apply these heavier for a smokey evening eye. I think this just may replace my Bobbi Brown Shimmering Nudes Palette (which my daughter keeps borrowing anyway )


----------



## karester

sweetart said:


> Here are a few swatches of the eyeshadow singles and glossimers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sillage, Trace, Vert Khaki, Taupe Gris, Pink Teaser, Coral Love, & Petit Peche




Nice!  I like the eyeshadows and the first two glossimers.


----------



## ladystara

Thanks for the swatches!
I just picked up Paradoxal and Pink Teaser at my counter today!  I'm tempted to go back and buy a backup of Pink Teaser!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Hi lady, haven't seen ya around! I'm liking Pink Teaser too!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Here are my two other quads, in case anyone is looking for different shades.

Demure - Nice Neutrals, slight shimmer except the brown is matte






Oasis LE (still available on the website under Deja Vu)
This one is high shimmer, bronze, peach, pink and olive


----------



## pond23

^ Do you like the pigmentation level of the Oasis quad *it'sanaddiction*? I have been curious about this eye shadow quad for a while, but I keep reading conflicting reviews on it. The greenish-gold color is right up my alley, but I don't want it to be too sheer. TIA!


----------



## jpgoeth

it'sanaddiction said:


> My Quatuor Boutons Quad arrived - just in time too - it's a bday gift to myself! It's so pretty, I haven't swatched it yet (still admiring it!)



Happy birthday!artyhat:


----------



## pond23

Happy Birthday *it'sanaddiction*!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Aww, thanks! 

The oasis quad is sheer but buildable. The copper color isn't as sheer as the rest.


----------



## pond23

it'sanaddiction said:


> Aww, thanks!
> 
> The oasis quad is sheer but buildable. The copper color isn't as sheer as the rest.


 
^ Thanks! I will add this to my ever-expanding, never-ending Chanel wish list.


----------



## Loquita

*sweetart*, thanks so much for the swatches!!  I love it all...and Trace is on my want list for sure, now!  

The eyeshadow singles are dangerous.  All of them are beautiful.


----------



## Loquita

*it'sanaddiction* - I love the Oasis quad, esp. the peachy shadow and the olive green together...

Anyone have the Bird of Paradise quad, and/or Smokey Eyes?  I am considering those two for the future.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Loquita said:


> *it'sanaddiction* - I love the Oasis quad, esp. the peachy shadow and the olive green together...
> 
> Anyone have the Bird of Paradise quad, and/or Smokey Eyes?  I am considering those two for the future.



Bird of Paradise is the one that is really making me want to try Chanel e/s again. Can anyone swatch it? PLEASE......


----------



## pond23

Loquita said:


> Anyone have the Bird of Paradise quad, and/or Smokey Eyes? I am considering those two for the future.


 
^ I recently grabbed Bird of Paradise from Nordies before it sold out *Loquita*. I haven't worn it yet, but the colors are so beautiful in the palette. So many of my Chanel quads are neutrals or safe warm tones, so I wanted more of a pop of color. I loved how it looked on Karen on her MakeupandBeautyBlog.

Smokey Eyes is on my wish list too. There are too many darn quads and singles on my Chanel wish list! It never ends!  Murano, Mystic Eyes, Reflects D'Ombre, Smokey Eyes, Dunes, Vanites (when it is repromoted), Spices, ... Oy vey!


----------



## gre8dane

THANKS for the swatches!!  Vert Khaki is definitely different than the MAC color, so yes it is justified!  I'm going to relook my greens since I don't really use some and I cant stand having unused product. I've been thinking about the color Trace as well.


----------



## pond23

Izzy's Mom said:


> Bird of Paradise is the one that is really making me want to try Chanel e/s again. Can anyone swatch it? PLEASE......


 
^ I don't have a working digi cam at this time *Izzy's Mom*, or else I would swatch it for you! But here are some links that convinced me to buy this quad:

http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-bird-of-paradise-eyeshadow-quad-review-photos-swatches

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/cosmetics/chanel-holiday-2009-makeup-collection/

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2009/...of-paradise-eye-shadow-quad-and-swatches.html

Hope that helps!


----------



## pond23

Thank you for the great Chanel swatches *sweetart*! These will be so helpful to a lot of people!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

pond23 said:


> ^ I don't have a working digi cam at this time *Izzy's Mom*, or else I would swatch it for you! But here are some links that convinced me to buy this quad:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-bird-of-paradise-eyeshadow-quad-review-photos-swatches
> 
> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/cosmetics/chanel-holiday-2009-makeup-collection/
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2009/...of-paradise-eye-shadow-quad-and-swatches.html
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thank You! I will now skip off to take a look....


----------



## bonchicgenre

I just wanted to tell you guys because I was SO excited!!
So I work at a Macy's designer partner shop and Will (the guy who I buy my chanel from) came and told me they are pulling the chanel makeup so to come get a few testers that were brand new for $1 each. I was beyond excited. Macy's does a little sale every 6 months for employees but I was just excited to get it new and for $1!
BRUSHES: #14,12,11,5,2
GLOSS: 83 magnifique, 14 glaze, 122 nebula, seashell, 147 bel air, 78 cherry blossom
LIPSTICK: 22 rouge allure boudoir
EYE: long lasting liners in Jade and Violine, precision eye definer in satellite

I gave my sister some of the glosses and she was very happy. I am happy as well but I have more gloss then I even know what to do with now!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

^^ What a great haul!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Ladies, weather too hot for you? Look what I just came across for a pending October release.... http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/sneak-peek-chanel-holiday-color/chanel-holiday-color-detail/


----------



## Izzy's Mom

And here's another preview... http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/sneak-peek-chanel-holiday-the-sets/


----------



## bonchicgenre

Izzy's Mom said:


> ^^ What a great haul!



Thanks! I got them about a week ago and as you can see I've used quite a lot of the cherry blossom. 
Any tips on their eyeliners? I've never used one before from Chanel.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

bonchicgenre said:


> Thanks! I got them about a week ago and as you can see I've used quite a lot of the cherry blossom.
> Any tips on their eyeliners? I've never used one before from Chanel.



I had bad experience with Chanel e/s and eyeliner 10+ years ago and haven't been back since -- thought the quads and recent single pans are tempting me back into the pool. I use MAC eyeliner so I defer to the Chanel experts.

However, I do envy your glossimers -- what a lovely selection!


----------



## Bridget S.

My Legende broke this morning while I was putting it on, the SA at Saks was so gracious, kind and willing to bend over backwards to help me and replaced it for me, I was so impressed! I picked up the Murano and Smokey Eyes quad and the Rouge Coco lipstick in Rose Dentelle. She also gave me a mini Glossimer in Equinox!


----------



## sweetart

I'm glad the swatches helped, ladies! 

Izzy ~ I'm excited about that mini brush set! I have last years les minis and love them!

Bridget ~ So glad you found an awesome SA. It's pretty rare these days!


----------



## sweetart

What an awesome haul!!! I love the #2 brush. Have you tried the #12 yet?



bonchicgenre said:


> I just wanted to tell you guys because I was SO excited!!
> So I work at a Macy's designer partner shop and Will (the guy who I buy my chanel from) came and told me they are pulling the chanel makeup so to come get a few testers that were brand new for $1 each. I was beyond excited. Macy's does a little sale every 6 months for employees but I was just excited to get it new and for $1!
> BRUSHES: #14,12,11,5,2
> GLOSS: 83 magnifique, 14 glaze, 122 nebula, seashell, 147 bel air, 78 cherry blossom
> LIPSTICK: 22 rouge allure boudoir
> EYE: long lasting liners in Jade and Violine, precision eye definer in satellite
> 
> I gave my sister some of the glosses and she was very happy. I am happy as well but I have more gloss then I even know what to do with now!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bonchicgenre said:


> I just wanted to tell you guys because I was SO excited!!
> So I work at a Macy's designer partner shop and Will (the guy who I buy my chanel from) came and told me they are pulling the chanel makeup so to come get a few testers that were brand new for $1 each. I was beyond excited. Macy's does a little sale every 6 months for employees but I was just excited to get it new and for $1!
> BRUSHES: #14,12,11,5,2
> GLOSS: 83 magnifique, 14 glaze, 122 nebula, seashell, 147 bel air, 78 cherry blossom
> LIPSTICK: 22 rouge allure boudoir
> EYE: long lasting liners in Jade and Violine, precision eye definer in satellite
> 
> I gave my sister some of the glosses and she was very happy. I am happy as well but I have more gloss then I even know what to do with now!


 
You've got to be kidding me! $1 each for those brushes and glosses? What a score, congrats


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Izzy's Mom said:


> Ladies, weather too hot for you? Look what I just came across for a pending October release.... http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/sneak-peek-chanel-holiday-color/chanel-holiday-color-detail/


 

Ohhh, thanks! The quad and the eyeshadow duo look interesting. Isn't the Mica Rose polish a re-release?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

bonchicgenre said:


> I just wanted to tell you guys because I was SO excited!!
> So I work at a Macy's designer partner shop and Will (the guy who I buy my chanel from) came and told me they are pulling the chanel makeup so to come get a few testers that were brand new for $1 each. I was beyond excited. Macy's does a little sale every 6 months for employees but I was just excited to get it new and for $1!
> BRUSHES: #14,12,11,5,2
> GLOSS: 83 magnifique, 14 glaze, 122 nebula, seashell, 147 bel air, 78 cherry blossom
> LIPSTICK: 22 rouge allure boudoir
> EYE: long lasting liners in Jade and Violine, precision eye definer in satellite
> 
> I gave my sister some of the glosses and she was very happy. I am happy as well but I have more gloss then I even know what to do with now!


 
I believe you win for best haul of the year


Izzy's Mom said:


> Ladies, weather too hot for you? Look what I just came across for a pending October release.... http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/sneak-peek-chanel-holiday-color/chanel-holiday-color-detail/


 
The glossimer Pleasing has my name on it



Izzy's Mom said:


> And here's another preview... http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/sneak-peek-chanel-holiday-the-sets/


 
glad to see Chanel has released another brush set for the holiday


----------



## Needanotherbag

So excited for a holiday brush set!


----------



## girlygirl3

Needanotherbag said:


> So excited for a holiday brush set!


 
Me too!  Also, I think I'll wait on my next e/s quad for this upcoming one!  Sounds so pretty!


----------



## DiorAdore

For anyone who has a medium skin tone with yellow undertones, I would recommend the Chanel Tweed Effect Blush Duo in Tweed Corail. It's stunning! I use it everyday.


----------



## ladystara

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Hi lady, haven't seen ya around! I'm liking Pink Teaser too!



Hi!! I've mostly been lurking!  But drawn out of hiding by the beautiful fall collection!!


----------



## ladystara

In regards to Chanel eyeliners - I have 3 of the twist up ones, and for some reason they don't show up on me.  They swatch fine on my hand but when I try it on my eye the color doesn't pay off too well. 

I saw pictures of the September 1st release, they're coming out with lip glosses that wear like a lipstick but are different from the lip laqs.  And a different design for the brushes, with a black ferrow (sp?), and a set!  I'm excited for the set!


----------



## jpgoeth

Loquita said:


> *it'sanaddiction* - I love the Oasis quad, esp. the peachy shadow and the olive green together...
> 
> Anyone have the Bird of Paradise quad, and/or Smokey Eyes?  I am considering those two for the future.



Oh I have the bird of paradise quad!  I LOVE it, especially for summer.  I'll try and swatch it later for you.


----------



## devoted7

I went to my local Macy's today and I'm really sad that they're getting rid of the Chanel counter


----------



## ladystara

devoted7 said:


> I went to my local Macy's today and I'm really sad that they're getting rid of the Chanel counter



Is this in all the Macy's?


----------



## sweetart

devoted7 said:


> I went to my local Macy's today and I'm really sad that they're getting rid of the Chanel counter



they are?! 
too bad they cant sell everything off for a $1 if they have to go.


----------



## devoted7

ladystara said:


> Is this in all the Macy's?


no, it's just my local macy's. I asked my SA why and she said it has something to do with Chanel and Macy's production. I have no idea. 



sweetart said:


> they are?!
> too bad they cant sell everything off for a $1 if they have to go.


OMG, you have no idea how bad I wanted to ask her. I think I will next time. hahaha. I mean they're packing up the things to either send back or to the galliera. But hmmm, I wonder about the testers. Of course I would want testers that have not been used. LOL! I'll def. ask next time because I'm really close to the SA's!


----------



## sweetart

devoted7 said:


> no, it's just my local macy's. I asked my SA why and she said it has something to do with Chanel and Macy's production. I have no idea.
> 
> 
> OMG, you have no idea how bad I wanted to ask her. I think I will next time. hahaha. I mean they're packing up the things to either send back or to the galliera. But hmmm, I wonder about the testers. Of course I would want testers that have not been used. LOL! I'll def. ask next time because I'm really close to the SA's!



Dont be shy! Maybe you'll score like bonchicgenre did!


----------



## pond23

devoted7 said:


> I went to my local Macy's today and I'm really sad that they're getting rid of the Chanel counter


 
^ Oh no! Was this a counter with light foot traffic *devoted7*? Chanel has been on a cost-cutting frenzy lately, so I wonder if they will start getting rid of 'under-performing' counters in department stores.


----------



## pond23

Izzy's Mom said:


> And here's another preview... http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/sneak-peek-chanel-holiday-the-sets/


 
^ Thank you for the link *Izzy's Mom*! Now I am impatiently waiting for October to roll around. There are so many tempting items - the new pink glossimers, the new pink lipsticks, the mini brush set, ...


----------



## devoted7

pond23 said:


> ^ Oh no! Was this a counter with light foot traffic *devoted7*? Chanel has been on a cost-cutting frenzy lately, so I wonder if they will start getting rid of 'under-performing' counters in department stores.


yeah, i figured that. I'm sure not many people buy Chanel at the department store or at least the one at my mall.


----------



## devoted7

sweetart said:


> Dont be shy! Maybe you'll score like bonchicgenre did!



that would be AWESOME! I'll ask. hahaha


----------



## babyontheway

Congrats- I am in glossimer heaven


bonchicgenre said:


> I just wanted to tell you guys because I was SO excited!!
> So I work at a Macy's designer partner shop and Will (the guy who I buy my chanel from) came and told me they are pulling the chanel makeup so to come get a few testers that were brand new for $1 each. I was beyond excited. Macy's does a little sale every 6 months for employees but I was just excited to get it new and for $1!
> BRUSHES: #14,12,11,5,2
> GLOSS: 83 magnifique, 14 glaze, 122 nebula, seashell, 147 bel air, 78 cherry blossom
> LIPSTICK: 22 rouge allure boudoir
> EYE: long lasting liners in Jade and Violine, precision eye definer in satellite
> 
> I gave my sister some of the glosses and she was very happy. I am happy as well but I have more gloss then I even know what to do with now!



Thanks Izzy- something else to look forward too


Izzy's Mom said:


> Ladies, weather too hot for you? Look what I just came across for a pending October release.... http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/sneak-peek-chanel-holiday-color/chanel-holiday-color-detail/


----------



## Loquita

bonchicgenre said:


> I just wanted to tell you guys because I was SO excited!!
> So I work at a Macy's designer partner shop and Will (the guy who I buy my chanel from) came and told me they are pulling the chanel makeup so to come get a few testers that were brand new for $1 each. I was beyond excited. Macy's does a little sale every 6 months for employees but I was just excited to get it new and for $1!
> BRUSHES: #14,12,11,5,2
> GLOSS: 83 magnifique, 14 glaze, 122 nebula, seashell, 147 bel air, 78 cherry blossom
> LIPSTICK: 22 rouge allure boudoir
> EYE: long lasting liners in Jade and Violine, precision eye definer in satellite
> 
> I gave my sister some of the glosses and she was very happy. I am happy as well but I have more gloss then I even know what to do with now!



Beautiful choices, *bonchic*!!  AMAZING haul, and you are so nice to share with your sister!!  I love sharing makeup with my sis, too.  She's a makeup freak like yours truly, so I know that it will be appreciated.   

Enjoy!


----------



## Loquita

jpgoeth said:


> Oh I have the bird of paradise quad!  I LOVE it, especially for summer.  I'll try and swatch it later for you.



Thanks so much, *jp*!! And I have been meaning to congratulate you on your wedding!!!


----------



## Loquita

DiorAdore said:


> For anyone who has a medium skin tone with yellow undertones, I would recommend the Chanel Tweed Effect Blush Duo in Tweed Corail. It's stunning! I use it everyday.



I am all about the Coral blush, so I appreciate the recommendation, thanks!

I will def. look for this one.


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> I went to my local Macy's today and I'm really sad that they're getting rid of the Chanel counter



Awwww...I am so sorry, *devoted*!  

If they do this at my Macy's I will be very, very sad.  

I have to stop by the MAC counter tomorrow to do Back 2 MAC so I will check and see if Chanel is staying or not.  Now I'm nervous....

They got rid of Martin + Osa here, too, which kills me.  On the bright side, I just went there today and got some beautiful clothes for about 70% off!


----------



## Loquita

gre8dane said:


> THANKS for the swatches!!  Vert Khaki is definitely different than the MAC color, so yes it is justified!  I'm going to relook my greens since I don't really use some and I cant stand having unused product. I've been thinking about the color Trace as well.



I bet that Trace would look amazing on you *gre8dane*!  It reminds me of Cosmic Violine in shadow form, and I particularly love that polish on you.  

*pond*, thanks for the links!  LOL, I also started lemming Bird of Paradise after I saw it on Karen's blog.  She is so pretty - and since she wears the same color foundation as I do, her blog is really helpful for picking out colors.  

So I wore Variations today for the first time - and I do not exaggerate, it is the best brown/neutral set of shadows that _I have ever worn_. (And I have worn _a lot _of brown and peach eyeshadow in my life, people).   

I am getting a backup for sure (if I can find one, gulp).  

I have some tips for using it so I'll write a review and paste it here when I finish, ok?


----------



## Loquita

pond23 said:


> ^ Thanks! I will add this to my ever-expanding, never-ending Chanel wish list.



Nice to know I am not the only one.  I keep a makeup wish list in a file on my computer, hee hee.


----------



## Loquita

Izzy's Mom said:


> And here's another preview... http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/sneak-peek-chanel-holiday-the-sets/





*Izzy*, you rock!!  Thanks for the preview!! 

I am now officially lemming the peach set (2nd one) and the brushes - and if I get nothing else the brushes.will.be.MINE!!!!

(Since I will be away from home for work 1-2 nights most weeks starting this September I will _need_ a great travel brush set, right???!?!?!?!?!?!?!)  

And if anyone is interested, I def. recommend the Muscat Glossimer that's in the first holiday set.  (I wore Muscat today, in fact).  It is a lovely, highly wearable nude and just beautiful over a nude liner.


----------



## pond23

Loquita said:


> *pond*, thanks for the links! LOL, I also started lemming Bird of Paradise after I saw it on Karen's blog. She is so pretty - and since she wears the same color foundation as I do, her blog is really helpful for picking out colors.
> 
> So I wore Variations today for the first time - and I do not exaggerate, it is the best brown/neutral set of shadows that _I have ever worn_. (And I have worn _a lot _of brown and peach eyeshadow in my life, people).
> 
> I am getting a backup for sure (if I can find one, gulp).
> 
> I have some tips for using it so I'll write a review and paste it here when I finish, ok?


 
^ You're very welcome *Loquita*! I love Karen's blog too! She is hilarious and very pretty. It's one of several makeup blogs that I love reading.
I knew you would love Variations! That quad is hot, hot, hot. Shame on Chanel for discontinuing it. LOL!  I know in the LA area, a lot of department stores still had it in stock the last time I checked. I can't wait to read your review and tips!


----------



## jpgoeth

Loquita said:


> Thanks so much, *jp*!! And I have been meaning to congratulate you on your wedding!!!



Thank you!  I didn't get to swatching today, I'll try and remember to do it tomorrow.


----------



## Bridget S.

Neiman Marcus still has the Variations quad on their website!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> I bet that Trace would look amazing on you *gre8dane*! It reminds me of Cosmic Violine in shadow form, and I particularly love that polish on you.
> 
> *pond*, thanks for the links! LOL, I also started lemming Bird of Paradise after I saw it on Karen's blog. She is so pretty - and since she wears the same color foundation as I do, her blog is really helpful for picking out colors.
> 
> *So I wore Variations today for the first time - and I do not exaggerate, it is the best brown/neutral set of shadows that I have ever worn. (And I have worn a lot of brown and peach eyeshadow in my life, people).*
> 
> I am getting a backup for sure (if I can find one, gulp).
> 
> I have some tips for using it so I'll write a review and paste it here when I finish, ok?


 
Hey Loquita!  I was wondering if this quad had any shimmer?  I know you're not a fan of chunky simmer but is there any?

I would also LOVE that holiday brush set!  Can't wait!

I also like Karen's blog - as you mention, her skintone is close to ours and I always like to see how colors swatch on her!


----------



## devoted7

^i would like to know too! also is it similar to kaska beige?


----------



## clk55girl

For anyone that has the pink teaser glossimer, does it come out more sheer on the lips?  I went in for back ups of petite peche and rose dilemma and my SA threw in pink teaser instead of petite peche.  I'm tempted to keep it, but I want to make sure that it doesn't come out as that dark fuchsia on the lips. I  found this swatch and it looks much more sheer and prettier on the lips. 

http://cafemakeup.com/tag/chanel-pink-teaser/


----------



## Cheryl

^^ On me its pretty pigmented, not nearly as sheer as rose dilemma or petite peche


----------



## Izzy's Mom

clk55girl said:


> For anyone that has the pink teaser glossimer, does it come out more sheer on the lips?  I went in for back ups of petite peche and rose dilemma and my SA threw in pink teaser instead of petite peche.  I'm tempted to keep it, but I want to make sure that it doesn't come out as that dark fuchsia on the lips. I  found this swatch and it looks much more sheer and prettier on the lips.
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/tag/chanel-pink-teaser/



It is a beautiful color and my favorite of the Fall 2010 glossimiers. I don't feel that it is too dark at all.

For reference I am a MAC NW20/25 -- usually pretty pale except right now for my believable tan in a bottle courtesy of Banana Boat.


----------



## clk55girl

Cheryl said:


> ^^ On me its pretty pigmented, not nearly as sheer as rose dilemma or petite peche




Thanks Cheryl!   I'm so tempted to try this, but I have a feeling the color will turn on my lips.  My lips are pigmented and tend to pull out the cool tones of l/s and glosses.  This might turn out okay because of the gold glitter.    



Izzy's Mom said:


> It is a beautiful color and my favorite of the Fall 2010 glossimiers. I don't feel that it is too dark at all.
> 
> For reference I am a MAC NW20/25 -- usually pretty pale except right now for my believable tan in a bottle courtesy of Banana Boat.



Thank you Izzy's mom   LOL, I'm tan too at the moment.  I guess I'll give it a try.  It's so pretty in the tube.  I just hope it doesn't turn on my lips and show up as an obnoxious fuchsia hahah.


----------



## ladystara

clk55girl said:


> Thanks Cheryl!   I'm so tempted to try this, but I have a feeling the color will turn on my lips.  My lips are pigmented and tend to pull out the cool tones of l/s and glosses.  This might turn out okay because of the gold glitter.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Izzy's mom   LOL, I'm tan too at the moment.  I guess I'll give it a try.  It's so pretty in the tube.  I just hope it doesn't turn on my lips and show up as an obnoxious fuchsia hahah.



I did get pink teaser and it is the most pigmented out of the fall glosses.  It's a gorgeous bright pink!  I almost went and bought a backup of it yesterday - but I got Magnifique (sp?) instead because pink teaser is going to be in the permanent line.  I definitely recommend it!


----------



## clk55girl

ladystara said:


> I did get pink teaser and it is the most pigmented out of the fall glosses.  It's a gorgeous bright pink!  I almost went and bought a backup of it yesterday - but I got Magnifique (sp?) instead because pink teaser is going to be in the permanent line.  I definitely recommend it!



thank u for your input  It's a bright pink, but not an obnoxious fuchsia pink right? please say yes hahah


----------



## Izzy's Mom

clk55girl said:


> thank u for your input  It's a bright pink, but not an obnoxious fuchsia pink right? please say yes hahah



Definitely not an obnoxious fuchsia pink.


----------



## ladystara

I second Izzy's Mom!!  Gorgeous gorgeous pink!!


----------



## clk55girl

heheh. thanks ladies! Looks like I'll be keeping this one.  No more glosses until the holiday collection.  I want the magnolia pink rouge allure and the charming glossimer.  I think those are the colors in the ad. 

http://www.chicprofile.com/2010/07/chanel-holiday-2010-color-collection.html


----------



## ladystara

Charming looks gorgeous!  I'm only supposed to get 4 glosses for the year :'(


----------



## girlygirl3

Picked up today:
Eye shadow singe in Amethyst!
Waterproof eye pencil in Marine (can't have enough blues!)

The Chanel MUA at Bloomie's also applied Perle rouge coco, which doesn't show up well on me, but then she topped it with a gloss I believe called Bonbon.  Nice!  I didn't purchase it, but now I wish I had!


----------



## bagshopr

Today I bought the new fall purple nail polish, I do not remember the name.  
I also bought a pressed powder compact.


----------



## NorthStar

Picked up last night:
Enigma eye shadow quad 
Petit Peche Glossimer

Have my eye on Chintz Rouge Coco, Rose Dilemma Glossimer, and Paradoxal nail polish next!


----------



## Loquita

NorthStar said:


> Picked up last night:
> Enigma eye shadow quad
> Petit Peche Glossimer
> 
> Have my eye on Chintz Rouge Coco, Rose Dilemma Glossimer, and Paradoxal nail polish next!



Nice choices!!!  If I were you, I would get the Paradoxal pretty quickly.  It will be one of the first items gone.  Mark my Chanel junkie words.


----------



## Loquita

jpgoeth said:


> Thank you!  I didn't get to swatching today, I'll try and remember to do it tomorrow.



LOL, You are too sweet for not pointing out that I put a Happy New Year smiley in with my Wedding Best Wishes for you!!  

(I could have sworn those two damn little smilies were simply embraced under some gorgeous fireworks.  )


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> Neiman Marcus still has the Variations quad on their website!



I love you.  For reals.  If I don't get it at Saks on Monday, I will order from them.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Hey Loquita!  I was wondering if this quad had any shimmer?  I know you're not a fan of chunky simmer but is there any?
> 
> I would also LOVE that holiday brush set!  Can't wait!
> 
> I also like Karen's blog - as you mention, her skintone is close to ours and I always like to see how colors swatch on her!



No chunky shimmer, just a sophisticated glow...I will post my complete review in a sec! 

Hee hee, great to see more Karen fans around here!  

And congrats on the Amethyst - that is what I want next for sure.  It is beyond gorgeous.


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> ^i would like to know too! also is it similar to kaska beige?



I think that it's fairly similar to Kaska Beige in that they are both in the brown family but I would say that Variations is more peachy-brown, whereas Kaska is more brown/purple-plum/deep gold to me.  (I am working off of memory here).  Both could work for day or night, but Kaska seems like it lends itself a bit more to dramatic looks and contrast.


----------



## Loquita

Here's my Variations review:
http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=606344&referrerid=127932

Reading it over, I realize just what a makeup junky I am. 

Hope you find it helpful!!


----------



## girlygirl3

Thanks for the review, Lo!  This is very helpful!

Yeah, I already knew I was a make up junky which is weird since this only happened in the last year or so!


----------



## bonchicgenre

Sweetart - no I haven't yet! Work has been crazy this weekend so I haven't done my eye make up at all. I will let you know when I do!

Thanks everyone else, and I think (can't remember who said their Chanel is leaving) it wouldn't be a bad idea to ask if you could for $1.

I'm off to retail land, have a good weekend!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Loquita said:


> Here's my Variations review:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=606344&referrerid=127932
> 
> Reading it over, I realize just what a makeup junky I am.
> 
> Hope you find it helpful!!



So helpful I just place my NM order...the waiting is going to be hard as I think this is the perfect quad for me.


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> So helpful I just place my NM order...the waiting is going to be hard as I think this is the perfect quad for me.



  I just ordered a backup from them, too!!! Tell me what you think once you get it, *NAB* - (for good or bad).  

I actually took a pic of the look I did the first day I used the quad, but then my camera started acting up so I had to erase it...but I will try again now that my camera is behaving.  

NM have had the quad in stock before and then on back-order, so for anyone who has it come up on back-order, it's worth it to call the website or keep your eyes peeled because it may just come back (it's still currently in stock, though).  And be sure to check for the free shipping code on any purchase at the top of the NM home page:  the current code is JULYNM.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks for the review, Lo!  This is very helpful!
> 
> Yeah, I already knew I was a make up junky which is weird since this only happened in the last year or so!



Hee hee...well, if you are a makeup junky too, then I am in great company!  

I just have so much fun painting my face (it's so relaxing!) - and to tell the truth, I don't do it as much for others as for myself, which is a rarity in my life at times.


----------



## pond23

clk55girl said:


> heheh. thanks ladies! Looks like I'll be keeping this one. No more glosses until the holiday collection. I want the magnolia pink rouge allure and the charming glossimer. I think those are the colors in the ad.
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2010/07/chanel-holiday-2010-color-collection.html


 
I can't wait until the holiday collection comes out either *Jenn*! I want Magnolia RC, Charming and Pink Pulsion glossimers, and Pulsion nail polish. Chanel keeps churning out the pretty goodies!


----------



## pond23

clk55girl said:


> For anyone that has the pink teaser glossimer, does it come out more sheer on the lips? I went in for back ups of petite peche and rose dilemma and my SA threw in pink teaser instead of petite peche. I'm tempted to keep it, but I want to make sure that it doesn't come out as that dark fuchsia on the lips. I found this swatch and it looks much more sheer and prettier on the lips.
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/tag/chanel-pink-teaser/


 
I love Pink Teaser Jenn!  It is definitely not as sheer as Rose Dilemma and Petit Peche are, but it is also not an obnoxious fuchsia. It is more of a rosey-pink with gold shimmer. I know that you tend to like subtle pinky, peachy, nudey lip colors. This has a medium level of vibrancy to it, and you can control the intensity by only applying one sheer coat. I am pretty sure that you will like it (but I am not 100% sure!). The gold shimmer really tones down the coolness. On me, the lip gloss applies less sheer than it does in Cafe Makeup's photo. The key I think is to apply one light coat; sheer it out and don't over-apply. I think it is a gorgeous color, but it has significantly more pigmentation than the other 2 colors that you like. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## jpgoeth

Here's the Bird of Paradise quad!  I didn't swatch them in any logical order, sorry 











This is 2-3 passes of each color.  They are all beautifully sheer but buildable!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Hee hee...well, if you are a makeup junky too, then I am in great company!
> 
> I just have so much fun painting my face (it's so relaxing!) - and to tell the truth, I don't do it as much for others as for myself, which is a rarity in my life at times.


 
awwww!

You know, it takes me so long to do my face because, I agree, it's fun and relaxing and I don't rush!  Well, the hot and humid summer has been keeping my makeup to a minimum!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Just purchased another Rouge Coco lipstick. I got Égérie to go w/my coral reef glossimer.


----------



## Needanotherbag

MrsTGreen said:


> Just purchased another Rouge Coco lipstick. I got Égérie to go w/my coral reef glossimer.



Thats my absolute favorite Rouge Coco - I need to pick up some back ups, I have been wearing it almostevery day!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Loquita said:


> I just ordered a backup from them, too!!! Tell me what you think once you get it, *NAB* - (for good or bad).
> 
> I actually took a pic of the look I did the first day I used the quad, but then my camera started acting up so I had to erase it...but I will try again now that my camera is behaving.
> 
> NM have had the quad in stock before and then on back-order, so for anyone who has it come up on back-order, it's worth it to call the website or keep your eyes peeled because it may just come back (it's still currently in stock, though).  And be sure to check for the free shipping code on any purchase at the top of the NM home page:  the current code is JULYNM.



I will def post on how I like it, but I can already tell you its going to be my hands down favorite!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

jpgoeth said:


> Here's the Bird of Paradise quad!  I didn't swatch them in any logical order, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2-3 passes of each color.  They are all beautifully sheer but buildable!



Thank you for doing this. Now off to find it!


----------



## devoted7

^If you can't find it online, my local Macy's still has it, I can give you her contact info

Also, here's another swatch! this quad is absolutely gorgeous! http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-bird-of-paradise-eyeshadow-quad-review-photos-swatches


----------



## pond23

Izzy's Mom said:


> Thank you for doing this. Now off to find it!


 
^ They have the Bird of Paradise quad on Nordstrom's webiste. That's where I bought mine.


----------



## devoted7

^the still do(just checked)


----------



## Izzy's Mom

pond23 said:


> ^ They have the Bird of Paradise quad on Nordstrom's webiste. That's where I bought mine.




 Just scooped one up! Thank you for the reference!


----------



## devoted7

I notice that nordstrom doesn't have the fall cosmetics anymore :/


----------



## devoted7

IF anyone has Rouge Coco in Rose Dentelle, please please please swatch. It looks way too gorgeous but want to see more swatches


----------



## MrsTGreen

Needanotherbag said:


> Thats my absolute favorite Rouge Coco - I need to pick up some back ups, I have been wearing it almostevery day!



I tried it on in the store with my coral reef glossimer and was in love The sa @ Saks was telling me it's a very popular color. I can see why!!


----------



## NorthStar

devoted7 said:


> IF anyone has Rouge Coco in Rose Dentelle, please please please swatch. It looks way too gorgeous but want to see more swatches




Here is a good swatch...I was about to order Chintz, which is close, but Rose Dentelle is TDF too!

http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/chanel-fall/


----------



## jpgoeth

devoted7 said:


> if anyone has rouge coco in rose dentelle, please please please swatch. It looks way too gorgeous but want to see more swatches



+1!!!


----------



## jpgoeth

Izzy's Mom said:


> Thank you for doing this. Now off to find it!



No problem!  I love love love the quad... I'm surprised it didn't sell out right away, it's so pretty and different!


----------



## girlygirl3

Well, I did pick up the single e/s in Amethyst and had it on today - but it doesn't suit me!  

I am NC35 and maybe I need a better base, but after wearing it all day and seeing it in different lights, I decided it's just not for me.
It's going back.


----------



## NorthStar

girlygirl3 said:


> Well, I did pick up the single e/s in Amethyst and had it on today - but it doesn't suit me!
> 
> I am NC35 and maybe I need a better base, but after wearing it all day and seeing it in different lights, I decided it's just not for me.
> It's going back.



Why girlygirl3?  I was considering this one too...but would love to hear your opinion!


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> Thats my absolute favorite Rouge Coco - I need to pick up some back ups, I have been wearing it almostevery day!



Agreed. It is def. one of my faves, too!  So pretty and easy to wear.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Well, I did pick up the single e/s in Amethyst and had it on today - but it doesn't suit me!
> 
> I am NC35 and maybe I need a better base, but after wearing it all day and seeing it in different lights, I decided it's just not for me.
> It's going back.



Sorry to hear this.  

This makes me rethink it, too, since I am the same skintone and your picks always work for me, lol.

I will def. try on in the store before I purchase and see how it goes.


----------



## Loquita

Izzy's Mom said:


> Just scooped one up! Thank you for the reference!



Ooooo, I can't wait to hear what you think!! I love that quad, too...esp. the blue shadow, it's TDF.  Thanks for the swatches, *jp*!  

I _really _hope that that Chanel shadows work out for you this time, *Izzy*.


----------



## Loquita

Okay, the holiday collection is beautiful...and I am thrilled to see some fuchsia lip stuff!!  

I can't wait until *Dee-Dee* sees that her fuchsia glossimer is coming! I have been wanting a really strong fuchsia, too!

I def. want the Pink Pulsion Glossimer, maybe the Pleasing Glossimer, and the Eyeshadow duo in Misty Soft looks amazing.  

I have yet to buy a Chanel blush, foundation, or powder, though.  Am trying not to go down that road...


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> Ok, so I was playing with amethyst tonight and took a pic. If you don't look at the wrinkles (OMG I hate closeups of myself!), you will see a beautiful shade of purple. It's just like pond23 said, a complex shade, full of purples, blues and violets. I used a silver from my Dior quint for the inner eye and highlight. This is also without a base.


 
*Northstar* and *Loquita* - I picked up amethyst when I saw itsanaddiction's post!  It's gorgeous on her but it doesn't look like this on me.  Granted, she used a bit of silver in the inner corner but it's still without a base.  

I used BB Malted as a base (as I have been doing everyday) and no other color with this, so basically it was just a one-color wash on my eyelid.  The spectrum of colors did not show themselves but appeared very flat and with my olive undertones, it was very difficult to see all those beautiful tones!  *Lo*, maybe you can try it both with and without a base.  I'd like to know what you think!


----------



## devoted7

NorthStar said:


> Here is a good swatch...I was about to order Chintz, which is close, but Rose Dentelle is TDF too!
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/chanel-fall/



I like her, but find her swatched way too hard/much, or she's putting a lot of product on her skin so it could show up what it looks like on the actual stick. Am I making any sense or have I confused you? LOL! I wanna see a swatch that is not a "hard swatcher" -- dang, I think I just confused my own self. LMAO!


----------



## clk55girl

pond23 said:


> I can't wait until the holiday collection comes out either *Jenn*! I want Magnolia RC, Charming and Pink Pulsion glossimers, and Pulsion nail polish. Chanel keeps churning out the pretty goodies!



LOL Steph, we have the same taste in makeup AND bags   It should be available in Oct.



pond23 said:


> I love Pink Teaser Jenn!  It is definitely not as sheer as Rose Dilemma and Petit Peche are, but it is also not an obnoxious fuchsia. It is more of a rosey-pink with gold shimmer. I know that you tend to like subtle pinky, peachy, nudey lip colors. This has a medium level of vibrancy to it, and you can control the intensity by only applying one sheer coat. I am pretty sure that you will like it (but I am not 100% sure!). The gold shimmer really tones down the coolness. On me, the lip gloss applies less sheer than it does in Cafe Makeup's photo. The key I think is to apply one light coat; sheer it out and don't over-apply. I think it is a gorgeous color, but it has significantly more pigmentation than the other 2 colors that you like. Let us know what you decide!



 I tried the pink teaser and it came out SO pigmented on my lips (even with a really light coat).  I have pigmented lips and I thought it would turn out okay because it has gold shimmer, but it's too pigmented for me.  It's definitely a lot less sheer on my lips than in the Cafe Makeup's photo.  I'm sad because it's so pretty in the tube.  My favorite by far is the rose dilemma and the petite peche isn't too far behind.  But, I showed the pink teaser to my mom and she loves it so it wasn't a total loss hahah. She has this olive skin tone and the bright fuchsias and berry colors look great on her.  I can't wait for the charming glossimer to come out.  3 more months hahah.


----------



## pond23

^ That's too bad that Pink Teaser didn't work out for you Jenn! My lips have a medium level of pigmentation, so the color doesn't come out as intense on me. That is so cute that you gave it to your mom. I do the same thing with lip products with my mom too!  
A lot of lipsticks tend to turn brown or orange on me, so I give them to her because she has much less yellow in her skin than I do, plus she is more tan-skinned. I bought YSL Rouge Volupte in the rosey color a few months ago, and it morphed into this ugly burnt sienna color on me. So I gave it to my mom and she was very happy!
My favorite Fall glossimer is Rose Dilemma; Petit Peche and Pink Teaser are now tied in second place; and, Coral Love is in third place. Now I cannot wait for the next batch of new glossimers to be released!


----------



## pond23

Izzy's Mom said:


> Just scooped one up! Thank you for the reference!


 
^ Yay! I'm so happy you were able to get Bird of Paradise *Izzy's Mom*! The colors are so unique and fresh for Chanel; they are very different from most of their other quads. I hope you love it much as I do!


----------



## jpgoeth

Loquita said:


> I have yet to buy a Chanel blush, foundation, or powder, though.  Am trying not to go down that road...



It's bad for your wallet!  I have one Chanel blush and one powder and they are both amazing.  The only thing that is saves me from Totally Empty Wallet Syndrome is that I'm not super into blush in general...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Loquita said:


> I can't wait until *Dee-Dee* sees that her fuchsia glossimer is coming! I have been wanting a really strong fuchsia, too!


 
You know I am feening like an addict over here. Oh please let it be what we have been hoping and pleading for


----------



## NorthStar

devoted7 said:


> I like her, but find her swatched way too hard/much, or she's putting a lot of product on her skin so it could show up what it looks like on the actual stick. Am I making any sense or have I confused you? LOL! I wanna see a swatch that is not a "hard swatcher" -- dang, I think I just confused my own self. LMAO!


 
Thank makes sense LOL!  I know that I would personally not layer it on myself quite so thick...  I like Temptalia's pics with her wearing the lippies the best I think...totally forgot that she reviewed them also!
http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-rou...atches-chintz-rose-dentelle-chalys#more-23889


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^thanks for that link, it gives me such a better idea of the colors, and now I am thinking I should have got Chalys instead of Chintz....hopefully when it gets here I have a better feeling for it.


----------



## clk55girl

pond23 said:


> ^ That's too bad that Pink Teaser didn't work out for you Jenn! My lips have a medium level of pigmentation, so the color doesn't come out as intense on me. That is so cute that you gave it to your mom. I do the same thing with lip products with my mom too!
> A lot of lipsticks tend to turn brown or orange on me, so I give them to her because she has much less yellow in her skin than I do, plus she is more tan-skinned. I bought YSL Rouge Volupte in the rosey color a few months ago, and it morphed into this ugly burnt sienna color on me. So I gave it to my mom and she was very happy!
> My favorite Fall glossimer is Rose Dilemma; Petit Peche and Pink Teaser are now tied in second place; and, Coral Love is in third place. Now I cannot wait for the next batch of new glossimers to be released!



I know, right?  It's so pretty in the tube.  I had a feeling that it would turn fuchsia on me and I was right.  My lips are really pigmented and when I put it on it came out so dark and intense that it made me look like a hooker haha. LOL, my mom loves it so I'm happy.  I wish I could pull off colors like that.  I'll stick to my rose dilemma, petite peche, muscat, sundress, pailettes (sp?), waterlily, iris, bikini peach, bondi beach, sunset gold, etc etc.  You get the picture hahah.  

My fave fall glossimer is rose dilemma too.  It's such a delicate sheer pink and instantly brightens up my complexion.  Maybe I should have picked up the coral love.. It's more of a peachy pink versus true coral, no?  It looks so pretty in the tube.  It reminds me of Mac's love nectar.  How does the coral love come out on your lips?


----------



## ladystara

I'm so tempted to pick up the rose dilemnia or coral love now!   Bikini peach didn't show up too well on me, but I wanted to get it.  I have bought two over the past month...but they look so pretty in a row!


----------



## Bridget S.

Saks Boca Raton also had Birds of Paradise quad in stock, my SA is Dee Donato and she's a doll! 561 620 1397!


----------



## clk55girl

ladystara said:


> I'm so tempted to pick up the rose dilemnia or coral love now!   Bikini peach didn't show up too well on me, but I wanted to get it.  I have bought two over the past month...but they look so pretty in a row!



You should definitely pick up the rose dilemma!  It's like a pinker, rosier, blush version of sundress. I might pick up the coral love since I gave the pink teaser to my mom haha.  LOL, I know what you mean about the glosses looking so pretty in a row.  Believe it or not, I have 3 back ups of the bondi beach aqualimiere gloss.    I need help.  Oh well.  Since I'm done with Chanel bags, I'll have more money to spend on glosses.


----------



## ladystara

Exactly!  With the raise on Chanel purses - I might as well just spend on their cosmetics!  

I can't decide if I want to wait until the September 1st launch of the new colors!  

How do you like the aqualimiere compared to the glossimers?


----------



## clk55girl

ladystara said:


> Exactly!  With the raise on Chanel purses - I might as well just spend on their cosmetics!
> 
> I can't decide if I want to wait until the September 1st launch of the new colors!
> 
> How do you like the aqualimiere compared to the glossimers?



Hmm, I'm a lipgloss whore and I have many backups to my backups of my fave colors.  All of my gloss shades are in the same color family and i still had to have the rose dilemma (2) and petite peche.  Coral love may be next because it's sheer and peachy pink.  I LOVE the bondi beach aqualumiere, but the staying power is lousy.  I bought them strictly because of the color and shine haha. You should stop by and check out the glosses in person.  If you're anything like me, you'll feel like a kid in a candy store


----------



## ladystara

clk55girl said:


> Hmm, I'm a lipgloss whore and I have many backups to my backups of my fave colors.  All of my gloss shades are in the same color family and i still had to have the rose dilemma (2) and petite peche.  Coral love may be next because it's sheer and peachy pink.  I LOVE the bondi beach aqualumiere, but the staying power is lousy.  I bought them strictly because of the color and shine haha. You should stop by and check out the glosses in person.  If you're anything like me, you'll feel like a kid in a candy store



That's what I'm afraid of!  I'm horrible at reapplying - but the new glosses I've gotten are staying put pretty well!  How do you store your lipglosses?


----------



## clk55girl

ladystara said:


> That's what I'm afraid of!  I'm horrible at reapplying - but the new glosses I've gotten are staying put pretty well!  How do you store your lipglosses?



The staying power of the glossimers far exceeds the staying power of the aqualumieres.  I store my unopened glosses in their boxes inside my cold, dark closet.  My SA told me to keep them away from humidity, so I don't store the unopened ones in my bathroom anymore.  The rest of my 278473 in rotation are stored in my ginormous make up bag hahah.


----------



## ladystara

I'm tempted to store mine in the fridge but they look so pretty in a row on top of my dresser! But it's too hot here.  I'll try the aqualumieres when I go to the mall next week.  I got my first blush from Chanel and I love it so far!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Keep them where you can see their beauty! Otherwise it's it's like buying an expensive designer bag and storing it in a closet, KWIM?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I finally got my hands on the lipstick I have been searching for, "Super!" Found it on ebay and didn't have to pay outrageous price either, just 30.57 and that included shipping! Also got a couple of polishes from ebay too, Madness and Beige Rose. Here are my goodies:


----------



## jpgoeth

^^ Pretty! I heart super - it's so fun and much more wearable than you'd think looking at it in the tube


----------



## Needanotherbag

it'sanaddiction said:


> I finally got my hands on the lipstick I have been searching for, "Super!" Found it on ebay and didn't have to pay outrageous price either, just 30.57 and that included shipping! Also got a couple of polishes from ebay too, Madness and Beige Rose. Here are my goodies:



Congrats!  Any chance of a swatch of Super?  I'd love to get my hands on one, but I'm so scared its going to look like my MAC Lady Gaga, which is horrid on me...


----------



## Cheryl

^^ If it helps mac lady gaga looked terrible on me too but super is super fun and looks nice! I put laser gloss over it though or it does look alittle bright but its much nicer (on me anyway) then gaga which I can not pull off.


----------



## jpgoeth

it'sanaddiction said:


> I finally got my hands on the lipstick I have been searching for, "Super!" Found it on ebay and didn't have to pay outrageous price either, just 30.57 and that included shipping! Also got a couple of polishes from ebay too, Madness and Beige Rose. Here are my goodies:



You inspired me to get a backup of super... I found a listing for ~$20 with BIN!


----------



## jpgoeth

And I just saw this on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/CHANEL-Super-hydrabase-Lipstick-0-13oz/dp/B000RIH86O

just FYI!


----------



## pond23

Argh! I wish Chanel printed the names of the lip glosses on their little sticker on the bottom. I usually throw out the boxes, so I had to create a special MS Word document of all of the number and the names of my Chanel makeup. Weird, I know.  My glossimer collection has multiplied like crazy the past year, so half the time I don't exactly which color I am using. 

Yesterday I ordered Waterlily! I hope I like it. I became nervous when I saw that it had sold out on the Nordies website, so I quickly ordered it fom Chanel.


----------



## jpgoeth

pond23 said:


> Argh! I wish Chanel printed the names of the lip glosses on their little sticker on the bottom. I usually throw out the boxes, so I had to create a special MS Word document of all of the number and the names of my Chanel makeup. Weird, I know.  My glossimer collection has multiplied like crazy the past year, so half the time I don't exactly which color I am using.
> 
> Yesterday I ordered Waterlily! I hope I like it. I became nervous when I saw that it had sold out on the Nordies website, so I quickly ordered it fom Chanel.



Lol! I don't have enough Chanel glosses for this to be a problem for me (...yet... dundunDUN) but I would totally do the same thing!


----------



## clk55girl

pond23 said:


> Argh! I wish Chanel printed the names of the lip glosses on their little sticker on the bottom. I usually throw out the boxes, so I had to create a special MS Word document of all of the number and the names of my Chanel makeup. Weird, I know.  My glossimer collection has multiplied like crazy the past year, so half the time I don't exactly which color I am using.
> 
> Yesterday I ordered Waterlily! I hope I like it. I became nervous when I saw that it had sold out on the Nordies website, so I quickly ordered it fom Chanel.



Don't worry Steph, you will LOVE waterlily!


----------



## pond23

*Jenn*, I tried out Coral Love again to see if I think you will like it. It is much, much more sheer than Pink Teaser is. It is a sheer coral, with subtle flashes of pink and orange. It has a really pretty gold shimmer effect to it. Unless you hate shimmer, I am pretty sure that you will like this color. I don't think that it will give you a "hooker look". LOL!


----------



## clk55girl

^^LOL we posted at the same time.  You are going to love waterlily.  I have 2 backups of this shade.  Thanks for trying out the coral love.  Sheer + pink and orange shimmer? Ok, it's definitely a "me" color haha.  I think I'll stop by Nordies later to pick one up.. or two.. we'll see  I'm also planning to get the bobbi brown gel e/l in black mauve or black plum.  My SA said these shades would compliment the cassis e/l.


----------



## pond23

clk55girl said:


> ^^LOL we posted at the same time. You are going to love waterlily. I have 2 backups of this shade. Thanks for trying out the coral love. Sheer + pink and orange shimmer? Ok, it's definitely a "me" color haha. I think I'll stop by Nordies later to pick one up.. or two.. we'll see  I'm also planning to get the bobbi brown gel e/l in black mauve or black plum. My SA said these shades would compliment the cassis e/l.


 
^ I'm so glad that you love Waterlily Jenn! I saw some swatches online, I think on Temptalia or on TheBeautyLookbook makeup blog, that showed how this shade looks when it hits the light. It was pure gorgeousness!
Let me know how you like Coral Love! I hope it doesn't disappoint. 
Cassis is sooo pretty! I bought the last one from the boutique. Plummy and olive eye liners are my favorites to bring out the gold and the green in my brown eyes. Are you going to wear the Bobbi Brown gel e/l with Cassis?


----------



## jpgoeth

My chanel.com box has arrived!

I got coral love glossimer, Taupe Grise and Vert Khaki e/s, cassis e/l, and Ming and Paradoxal polishes!  The Coral Love glossimer is _beyond_ gorgeous.





left to right: Coral Love, Vert Khaki, Taupe Grise, Cassis


----------



## Loquita

^Fantastic choices, *jp*!!!  I never get tired of looking at those eyeshadow singles or Ming...


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Loquita said:


> Ooooo, I can't wait to hear what you think!! I love that quad, too...esp. the blue shadow, it's TDF.  Thanks for the swatches, *jp*!
> 
> I _really _hope that that Chanel shadows work out for you this time, *Izzy*.



So do I  And if they do, then the quads on my list are...

Smokey Eye
Winter Nights
Enigma

and the maybes...

Kaska Beige
Oasis
Plein Soleil


----------



## Loquita

jpgoeth said:


> It's bad for your wallet!  I have one Chanel blush and one powder and they are both amazing.  The only thing that is saves me from Totally Empty Wallet Syndrome is that I'm not super into blush in general...



Too late!!!   I stopped by Nordie's with my mom today to return a Clinque product that she gifted me (their new dark spot removal item - it made me break out )...and yes, somehow we ended up at the Chanel counter. (Go figure).  

My mom has never owned any Chanel (except the Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle that I gave her for her Bday), and she loved the colors!!! She tried on the new Plum Attraction JC and it looks amazing on her.    So she got it, along with some Violine e/l (she has dark brown eyes and is a couple shades darker than me in skin tone so purples look great on her).  I also encouraged her to get a bottle of Viktor & Rolf FlowerBomb (I am clearly a horrible influence, lol).  

Not to be outdone in the blush department, I got Pink Explosion!   (After trying on the In Love and Rose Temptation JCs first, lol - and I liked those, too, unfortunately).  I didn't try on Pink Explosion last time and that was a mistake - I like it even better on than in the pan.  They have to send it to my house, though (along with Amethyst e/s), because they were out of both. * girly*, I will let you know how the Amethyst works on me.  I will try it with and without a base to see what happens.

And then I hopped over to YSL  - I soooo wish that I weren't allergic to those lippies!  (My wallet breathes a sigh of relief, though) And I got a few beautiful items that I will post tomorrow.  My SA was wearing them and they were too pretty.


----------



## Loquita

Izzy's Mom said:


> So do I  And if they do, then the quads on my list are...
> 
> Smokey Eye
> Winter Nights
> Enigma
> 
> and the maybes...
> 
> Kaska Beige
> Oasis
> Plein Soleil



Oooooo....I really want Smokey Eye and Winter Nights, too!!! I just was checking out Winter Nights today, in fact.  I am dying to hear what you think of Birds of Paradise.


----------



## Needanotherbag

jpgoeth said:


> And I just saw this on Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/CHANEL-Super-hydrabase-Lipstick-0-13oz/dp/B000RIH86O
> 
> just FYI!



Thats not Super - its #3 i think - Super is #167 I believe - the title is unclear for that product they are selling, probably to get people to believe they are buying Super.


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> I finally got my hands on the lipstick I have been searching for, "Super!" Found it on ebay and didn't have to pay outrageous price either, just 30.57 and that included shipping! Also got a couple of polishes from ebay too, Madness and Beige Rose. Here are my goodies:



  

I am so excited that you found Super - and at such an _amazing_ price!!

And the polishes are beautiful, too...come to think of it, I need to check up on my man and see if he snagged that other Super he promised me.  

I have already worn mine down quite a bit!


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> Thats not Super - its #3 - Super is #167 I believe - the title is unclear for that product they are selling, probably to get people to believe they are buying Super.



Yup.  Super is 167 - I just gave this info to my man the other day.


----------



## Loquita

ladystara said:


> I'm tempted to store mine in the fridge but they look so pretty in a row on top of my dresser! But it's too hot here.  I'll try the aqualumieres when I go to the mall next week.  I got my first blush from Chanel and I love it so far!



I LOVE the Aqualumieres!! Bondi Beach, Tangerine Dream (no longer available, waaaah), Candy Glow, and Party Red are my faves.  The texture is amazing, and while I normally hate lip products that come with a brush applicator, the brush that comes with the Aqualumieres is excellent. My only complaint about them is that if you drop them on a hard floor, the top of the tube (the part that you screw the lid onto) can break.  So be careful.  

It's lovely to meet some fellow lipgloss whores.


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> Saks Boca Raton also had Birds of Paradise quad in stock, my SA is Dee Donato and she's a doll! 561 620 1397!



Thanks!!!  

Now I will try not to call Dee, lol...I am tempted, cause that is such a gorgeous quad and perfect for summer.  

*Dee-Dee*:  Shall we start a countdown until the Holiday glossimers are released, hee hee?


----------



## Cheryl

jpgoeth said:


> My chanel.com box has arrived!
> 
> I got coral love glossimer, Taupe Grise and Vert Khaki e/s, cassis e/l, and Ming and Paradoxal polishes!  The Coral Love glossimer is _beyond_ gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left to right: Coral Love, Vert Khaki, Taupe Grise, Cassis



Great haul! I am tempted to add coral love glossimer to my collection now!


----------



## jpgoeth

OMG ming is amazing!  I just put it on a couple of nails to try it out and I'm in


----------



## jpgoeth

Needanotherbag said:


> Thats not Super - its #3 i think - Super is #167 I believe - the title is unclear for that product they are selling, probably to get people to believe they are buying Super.



Oh tricky tricky.... Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## NorthStar

Ruh Roh...I have fallen into the Chanel hole DEEP already...and fast! lol...

Took advantage of Nieman Marcus freeship offer and ordered:
Coral Love and Rose Dilemma glossimers
Paradoxal n/p

And ordered these two from Chanel as I couldn't find them anywhere else in-stock:
Chintz & Rose Dentelle l/s

So now back to behaving...for a while...


----------



## clk55girl

pond23 said:


> ^ I'm so glad that you love Waterlily Jenn! I saw some swatches online, I think on Temptalia or on TheBeautyLookbook makeup blog, that showed how this shade looks when it hits the light. It was pure gorgeousness!
> Let me know how you like Coral Love! I hope it doesn't disappoint.
> Cassis is sooo pretty! I bought the last one from the boutique. Plummy and olive eye liners are my favorites to bring out the gold and the green in my brown eyes. Are you going to wear the Bobbi Brown gel e/l with Cassis?



Waterlily is gorgeous! The perfect warm pink for me!  LMK what you think of it!  LOL, I love those 2 blogs along with Karen's blog.  I picked up coral love tonight  (and another back up of rose dilemma)  and it's definitely more me than pink teaser.   It comes out as a sheer shimmery peachy pink on my lips.  I also bought BB gel liner in black plum and will be using it to compliment the cassis liner.  I only wear liner along my upper lash line, so I like a thicker line.  Oh, I finally figured out what the model is wearing on her lips in the fall ad.  It's chintz RA with rose dilemma!! I tried every combo besides this chintz/petite peche, rose dentelle/rose dilemma, rose dentelle/petite peche.  When I finally tried the chintz/rose dilemma - HALLELUJAH!


----------



## clk55girl

jpgoeth said:


> My chanel.com box has arrived!
> 
> I got coral love glossimer, Taupe Grise and Vert Khaki e/s, cassis e/l, and Ming and Paradoxal polishes!  The Coral Love glossimer is _beyond_ gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left to right: Coral Love, Vert Khaki, Taupe Grise, Cassis



LOVE your new haul!  I picked up coral love tonight and agree that it's gorgeous!


----------



## ladystara

Loquita said:


> Too late!!!   I stopped by Nordie's with my mom today to return a Clinque product that she gifted me (their new dark spot removal item - it made me break out )...and yes, somehow we ended up at the Chanel counter. (Go figure).
> 
> My mom has never owned any Chanel (except the Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle that I gave her for her Bday), and she loved the colors!!! She tried on the new Plum Attraction JC and it looks amazing on her.    So she got it, along with some Violine e/l (she has dark brown eyes and is a couple shades darker than me in skin tone so purples look great on her).  I also encouraged her to get a bottle of Viktor & Rolf FlowerBomb (I am clearly a horrible influence, lol).
> 
> Not to be outdone in the blush department, I got Pink Explosion!   (After trying on the In Love and Rose Temptation JCs first, lol - and I liked those, too, unfortunately).  I didn't try on Pink Explosion last time and that was a mistake - I like it even better on than in the pan.  They have to send it to my house, though (along with Amethyst e/s), because they were out of both. * girly*, I will let you know how the Amethyst works on me.  I will try it with and without a base to see what happens.
> 
> And then I hopped over to YSL  - I soooo wish that I weren't allergic to those lippies!  (My wallet breathes a sigh of relief, though) And I got a few beautiful items that I will post tomorrow.  My SA was wearing them and they were too pretty.



I have pink explosion too!  What type of blush will you use with it?  Less than 2 months until more colors/brushes come out!


----------



## nicci404

Loquita said:


> Too late!!!   I stopped by Nordie's with my mom today to return a Clinque product that she gifted me (their new dark spot removal item - it made me break out )...and yes, somehow we ended up at the Chanel counter. (Go figure).
> 
> My mom has never owned any Chanel (except the Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle that I gave her for her Bday), and she loved the colors!!! She tried on the new Plum Attraction JC and it looks amazing on her.    So she got it, along with some Violine e/l (she has dark brown eyes and is a couple shades darker than me in skin tone so purples look great on her).  I also encouraged her to get a bottle of Viktor & Rolf FlowerBomb (I am clearly a horrible influence, lol).
> 
> Not to be outdone in the blush department, I got Pink Explosion!   (After trying on the In Love and Rose Temptation JCs first, lol - and I liked those, too, unfortunately).  I didn't try on Pink Explosion last time and that was a mistake - I like it even better on than in the pan.  They have to send it to my house, though (along with Amethyst e/s), because they were out of both. * girly*, I will let you know how the Amethyst works on me.  I will try it with and without a base to see what happens.
> 
> And then I hopped over to YSL  - I soooo wish that I weren't allergic to those lippies!  (My wallet breathes a sigh of relief, though) And I got a few beautiful items that I will post tomorrow.  My SA was wearing them and they were too pretty.



My mom has never owned Chanel either & I bought two products for her on Mother's Day. Silky Soothing Toner and Rogue Coco in Venise. She loved both, especially the toner. She dumped her cheap drug store one. She is almost done w/the lipstick as well. She kept telling my father "it is nice to have a daughter, sons don't know anything about makeup!"


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

it'sanaddiction said:


> I finally got my hands on the lipstick I have been searching for, "Super!" Found it on ebay and didn't have to pay outrageous price either, just 30.57 and that included shipping! Also got a couple of polishes from ebay too, Madness and Beige Rose. Here are my goodies:


 
Madness looks sooo yummy in the bottle. I could only imagine on the hand how divine it looks.


----------



## sabishka

I got a 50 ml bottle of Chance...in love with the scent


----------



## pond23

clk55girl said:


> Waterlily is gorgeous! The perfect warm pink for me! LMK what you think of it! LOL, I love those 2 blogs along with Karen's blog. I picked up coral love tonight (and another back up of rose dilemma)  and it's definitely more me than pink teaser. It comes out as a sheer shimmery peachy pink on my lips. I also bought BB gel liner in black plum and will be using it to compliment the cassis liner. I only wear liner along my upper lash line, so I like a thicker line. Oh, I finally figured out what the model is wearing on her lips in the fall ad. It's chintz RA with rose dilemma!! I tried every combo besides this chintz/petite peche, rose dentelle/rose dilemma, rose dentelle/petite peche. When I finally tried the chintz/rose dilemma - HALLELUJAH!


 
^ So it is Chintz and Rose Dilemma in the fall ad! At first, everyone thought that it was Rose Dentelle and Rose Dilemma. Then I heard that it may be in fact Chintz. Good to know! I guess Chintz may have to creep into my shopping cart afterall. Tee hee!

I usually like a thicker line on the upper lash line also, so I may have to try the BB gel liner with my Cassis e/l. My sister is a Bobbi Brown gel liner freak! It is the only eye liner that she will use. I used to use it a lot too, but then I got tired of applying liner with a brush. Lazy, I know.  I may have to try Black Plum. I have heard that it is perfect for brown eyes like mine.

So it is two thumbs up for Coral Love for you. Oh good. I didn't want to recommend 2 glossimer shades for you in a row that turned out to be duds for you. 

I will let you know how I like Waterlily! It is scheduled to arrive on Friday. Yay!


----------



## pond23

sabishka said:


> I got a 50 ml bottle of Chance...in love with the scent


 ^ I love Chance Eau Fraiche! I bought the gift set with the body lotion and the shower gel back in May.


----------



## pond23

Izzy's Mom said:


> So do I  And if they do, then the quads on my list are...
> 
> Smokey Eye
> Winter Nights
> Enigma
> 
> and the maybes...
> 
> Kaska Beige
> Oasis
> Plein Soleil


 
Great wish list *Izzy's Mom*! 

I have and LOVE Enigma, Kaska Beige and Winter Nights! Smokey Eye and Plein Soleil are on my wish list. Oasis I am unsure about because of pigmentation issues. I hope Chanel eye shadows work out for you! But your wallet is going to be crying! LOL!


----------



## pond23

jpgoeth said:


> My chanel.com box has arrived!
> 
> I got coral love glossimer, Taupe Grise and Vert Khaki e/s, cassis e/l, and Ming and Paradoxal polishes! The Coral Love glossimer is _beyond_ gorgeous.
> 
> left to right: Coral Love, Vert Khaki, Taupe Grise, Cassis


 
^ Fellow Coral Love glossimer lover in da house!  Now that is a fantastic haul *jpgoeth*!  They are all winners in my book. I am so glad that Taupe Grise, Vert Khaki and Cassis weren't overshadowed by the rest of the Fall collection. They are truly special eye colors.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Gosh all this love for Coral Love is getting me so excited - when is my order ever going to arrive so I can play too??!!


----------



## NorthStar

pond23 said:


> ^ *I love Chance Eau Fraiche!* I bought the gift set with the body lotion and the shower gel back in May.



Me too!  I always get the most compliments on that one when I wear it. But I am in need of a refill!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

pond23 said:


> Great wish list *Izzy's Mom*!
> 
> I have and LOVE Enigma, Kaska Beige and Winter Nights! Smokey Eye and Plein Soleil are on my wish list. Oasis I am unsure about because of pigmentation issues. I hope Chanel eye shadows work out for you! But your wallet is going to be crying! LOL!



Went to the counter tonight to test drive e/s. She did my eyes with the Nymphea quad. Interesting colors -- a little too pale and shimmery for my taste, maybe too "perky" given my preference for dark and dramatic. In any event, now we wait to see if my eyes begin to react....


----------



## NorthStar

pond23 said:


> ^ Fellow Coral Love glossimer lover in da house!  Now that is a fantastic haul *jpgoeth*!  They are all winners in my book. I am so glad that Taupe Grise, Vert Khaki and Cassis weren't overshadowed by the rest of the Fall collection. They are truly special eye colors.



I ordered Coral Love as well, at first I was afraid that it might be too 'orange-y' on me, but the reviews made me give it a second look.  I want the single e/s & Cassis also...how similar are these colors to the ones in the Enigma quad?


----------



## Loquita

jpgoeth said:


> OMG ming is amazing!  I just put it on a couple of nails to try it out and I'm in





Glad to find another Ming convert!!! I actually bought a back-up, and am burning my way through the first bottle...I have never purchased a back-up nail polish in my life.  (And I never used to like any pinks that weren't fuchsia, either!)


----------



## Loquita

nicci404 said:


> My mom has never owned Chanel either & I bought two products for her on Mother's Day. Silky Soothing Toner and Rogue Coco in Venise. She loved both, especially the toner. She dumped her cheap drug store one. She is almost done w/the lipstick as well. She kept telling my father "it is nice to have a daughter, sons don't know anything about makeup!"



LOL, I love buying my mom and sister makeup!!!  (My sis is a makeup junkie,  but is a poor grad student so she is always really excited to get packages from me, hee hee).  

Venise is soooo beautiful, too!


----------



## Loquita

clk55girl said:


> Waterlily is gorgeous! The perfect warm pink for me!  LMK what you think of it!  LOL, I love those 2 blogs along with Karen's blog.  I picked up coral love tonight  (and another back up of rose dilemma)  and it's definitely more me than pink teaser.   It comes out as a sheer shimmery peachy pink on my lips.  I also bought BB gel liner in black plum and will be using it to compliment the cassis liner.  I only wear liner along my upper lash line, so I like a thicker line.  Oh, I finally figured out what the model is wearing on her lips in the fall ad.  It's chintz RA with rose dilemma!! I tried every combo besides this chintz/petite peche, rose dentelle/rose dilemma, rose dentelle/petite peche.  When I finally tried the chintz/rose dilemma - HALLELUJAH!



I have found so many makeup twins around here!!! I am _obsessed_ with the BB gel liners, and like you and *pond* I like a thicker line on the top lid - it looks so sexy and retro.  

My faves are graphite shimmer and bronze shimmer (now discontinued, waaaaaaaaah), they are perfect with my blue eyes.  If I want to look my best, I always wear one of those.  

I am going to test out Coral Love when I hit the Anniversary Sale on Friday now.  I have been eyeing it but was afraid to even try it, since I love coral lip stuff so much (I know, counter-intuitive, but I was trying to behave).


----------



## Loquita

ladystara said:


> I have pink explosion too!  What type of blush will you use with it?  Less than 2 months until more colors/brushes come out!



Hmmm....good question!  I am probably going to use my MAC #129 blush brush, my Smashbox #22 fan brush (which I lurve)...and is it just me or does the blush smell really great?   

Did you get a special brush to use with it?


----------



## Loquita

Izzy's Mom said:


> Went to the counter tonight to test drive e/s. She did my eyes with the Nymphea quad. Interesting colors -- a little too pale and shimmery for my taste, maybe too "perky" given my preference for dark and dramatic. In any event, now we wait to see if my eyes begin to react....



I have my fingers (and toes) crossed for you, *Izzy*!! Please report back!!


----------



## Loquita

NorthStar said:


> I ordered Coral Love as well, at first I was afraid that it might be too 'orange-y' on me, but the reviews made me give it a second look.  I want the single e/s & Cassis also...how similar are these colors to the ones in the Enigma quad?



The singles are actually quite different from the Enigma quad - if you look back a few pages you will see my swatches.  If you had to get only one of the singles and your eyes are blue, I would get the Taupe Grise.  If you have brown eyes, the Vert Khaki is gorgeous.

Or you can do what I did:  get both!!  

They are just too pretty and the texture is yum.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Loquita said:


> I have my fingers (and toes) crossed for you, *Izzy*!! Please report back!!



On 3 hours so far and no itching . Let's see how I am after 8+ hours.


----------



## NorthStar

Loquita said:


> The singles are actually quite different from the Enigma quad - if you look back a few pages you will see my swatches. * If you had to get only one of the singles and your eyes are blue, I would get the Taupe Grise.  If you have brown eyes, the Vert Khaki is gorgeous.*
> 
> Or you can do what I did: * get both!!*
> 
> They are just too pretty and the texture is yum.



Ok so you are NO help at all...my eyes will appear green at times, or a bluish-gray other times...

...so now I have no choice but to get BOTH!!!  LOL 

But honestly, thanks for mentioning the swatches, I did take a look and also was convinced to pick up Cassis.  LOVE that color!


----------



## pond23

NorthStar said:


> I ordered Coral Love as well, at first I was afraid that it might be too 'orange-y' on me, but the reviews made me give it a second look. I want the single e/s & Cassis also...how similar are these colors to the ones in the Enigma quad?


 
^ Coral Love is not too orangey at all *Northstar*! I am not a fan of orangey lipsticks or lip glosses in general, and this glossimer is really flattering on me. I think you will love it! And, yes, you 'need' the eye shadow singles, Cassis and the Enigma Quad. LOL! They complement each other really well, rather than being exact duplicates of each other. Taupe Grise and Vert Khaki are more pigmented and less shimmery than the shadows in the quad.


OT: I love Nutmeg and Butters, and I want to take them home with me!


----------



## pond23

Izzy's Mom said:


> On 3 hours so far and no itching . Let's see how I am after 8+ hours.


 
^ Excellent news! Hopefully, the lack of irritation and itching continues so that you can enjoy some yummy Chanel shadows!


----------



## ladystara

Loquita said:


> Hmmm....good question!  I am probably going to use my MAC #129 blush brush, my Smashbox #22 fan brush (which I lurve)...and is it just me or does the blush smell really great?
> 
> Did you get a special brush to use with it?



I didn't!  I love my ELF powder blush but was tempted to buy a Chanel blush brush.  But I don't know if I should get the brush because the winter ones will be all black (is it weird I want them to all match?)


----------



## clk55girl

pond23 said:


> ^ So it is Chintz and Rose Dilemma in the fall ad! At first, everyone thought that it was Rose Dentelle and Rose Dilemma. Then I heard that it may be in fact Chintz. Good to know! I guess Chintz may have to creep into my shopping cart afterall. Tee hee!
> 
> I usually like a thicker line on the upper lash line also, so I may have to try the BB gel liner with my Cassis e/l. My sister is a Bobbi Brown gel liner freak! It is the only eye liner that she will use. I used to use it a lot too, but then I got tired of applying liner with a brush. Lazy, I know.  I may have to try Black Plum. I have heard that it is perfect for brown eyes like mine.
> 
> So it is two thumbs up for Coral Love for you. Oh good. I didn't want to recommend 2 glossimer shades for you in a row that turned out to be duds for you.
> 
> I will let you know how I like Waterlily! It is scheduled to arrive on Friday. Yay!



Yes Steph, chintz and rose dilemma.  I originally thought it might be chintz and petite peche, but the combo came out peachier than the ad.  Then I thought it was rose dentelle/rose dilemma, but that came out too pink.  It's definitely chintz/rose dilemma.  I think you need chintz in your life.  I have 2 backups of rose dilemma and according to Karen's blog, the glossimers are part of the permanent collection so I'm good for now. BB is the ONLY liner that I use.  On my long days, I put it on @ 5:30 am and it's still on when I get home at 11:30pm.  My fave is the sepia ink but, I'm loving the black plum with the cassis.  I think I might have to the black mauve and denim. If you really want your brown eyes to pop, I suggest dior's diorshow mascara in azure blue.  The SA suggested it for my brown eyes, and it really does make them pop.  I would only use it with the sepia or denim e/l though.  Yes, 2 thumbs up for the coral love.  I was worried that it might turn orange or a weird salmon color, but it's perfect 



Loquita said:


> I have found so many makeup twins around here!!! I am _obsessed_ with the BB gel liners, and like you and *pond* I like a thicker line on the top lid - it looks so sexy and retro.
> 
> 
> My faves are graphite shimmer and bronze shimmer (now discontinued, waaaaaaaaah), they are perfect with my blue eyes.  If I want to look my best, I always wear one of those.
> 
> I am going to test out Coral Love when I hit the Anniversary Sale on Friday now.  I have been eyeing it but was afraid to even try it, since I love coral lip stuff so much (I know, counter-intuitive, but I was trying to behave).



LOL, hello my fellow lipgloss whore   I'll have to try the graphite shimmer.  My go to staple is the sepia ink because the black is way too harsh for me.  Definitely try the coral love.  It's not really coral at all, it's more of a peachy pink with pink/gold/orange shimmer.  So pretty!


----------



## ladystara

....I want to pick up Coral Love now!!!  I heard it's going to be permanent is that correct?


----------



## Izzy's Mom

pond23 said:


> ^ Excellent news! Hopefully, the lack of irritation and itching continues so that you can enjoy some yummy Chanel shadows!


 
There was no reaction this morning so maybe I'll be OK! The biggest issue is finding the quad w/o so much frost/shimmer as that was my problem with the Nymphea colors the MUA used yesterday -- too over the top with the pale colors. Any recommendations ladies?


----------



## jpgoeth

Izzy's Mom said:


> There was no reaction this morning so maybe I'll be OK! The biggest issue is finding the quad w/o so much frost/shimmer as that was my problem with the Nymphea colors the MUA used yesterday -- too over the top with the pale colors. Any recommendations ladies?



Yay!  I'm so happy for you! 

I think the kaska beige quad is perfect for something that you can wear everyday and easily transition into night time looks.  Only one color had much shimmer/frost (the bronze) but even that isn't too much IMO.


----------



## Loquita

ladystara said:


> I didn't!  I love my ELF powder blush but was tempted to buy a Chanel blush brush.  But I don't know if I should get the brush because the winter ones will be all black (is it weird I want them to all match?)



Nope - I don't think that's weird at all! And thanks for telling me, because I will do the same.  I want the holiday set.


----------



## Loquita

Izzy's Mom said:


> On 3 hours so far and no itching . Let's see how I am after 8+ hours.



PAAAAARTAAAAY!!!!  

And as far as items with less shimmer and more pigment, I would def. say look at the Soft-Touch e/s singles if you want to make sure you get less shimmer.  So far though I have found no Chanel items (quad or not) that make me look like a disco ball (I'm like you - I dislike excessive shimmer and loathe chunky glitter on anything but nails sometimes).  Also, I would foil shadows that seem less pigmented - it makes a big difference.  Chanel shadows, unlike many other brands, do not get funky in the pan when you wet them - I love this, because I have fouled up some of my fave MAC shadows that way.


----------



## Loquita

clk55girl said:


> Yes Steph, chintz and rose dilemma.  I originally thought it might be chintz and petite peche, but the combo came out peachier than the ad.  Then I thought it was rose dentelle/rose dilemma, but that came out too pink.  It's definitely chintz/rose dilemma.  I think you need chintz in your life.  I have 2 backups of rose dilemma and according to Karen's blog, the glossimers are part of the permanent collection so I'm good for now. BB is the ONLY liner that I use.  On my long days, I put it on @ 5:30 am and it's still on when I get home at 11:30pm.  My fave is the sepia ink but, I'm loving the black plum with the cassis.  I think I might have to the black mauve and denim. If you really want your brown eyes to pop, I suggest dior's diorshow mascara in azure blue.  The SA suggested it for my brown eyes, and it really does make them pop.  I would only use it with the sepia or denim e/l though.  Yes, 2 thumbs up for the coral love.  I was worried that it might turn orange or a weird salmon color, but it's perfect
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, hello my fellow lipgloss whore   I'll have to try the graphite shimmer.  My go to staple is the sepia ink because the black is way too harsh for me.  Definitely try the coral love.  It's not really coral at all, it's more of a peachy pink with pink/gold/orange shimmer.  So pretty!



Hey there!    Yup, if you want something less harsh than the black the graphite shimmer is _beautiful_.  I adore it - and I am def. going for the Coral Love, I am a sucker for peach lip gloss (I love Bikini Peach to death, I would have 3 backups by now but then I found out it was perm. so I relaxed, lol)


----------



## Loquita

NorthStar said:


> Ok so you are NO help at all...my eyes will appear green at times, or a bluish-gray other times...
> 
> ...so now I have no choice but to get BOTH!!!  LOL
> 
> But honestly, thanks for mentioning the swatches, I did take a look and also was convinced to pick up Cassis.  LOVE that color!



Cassis is gorgeous, I agree - and perfect for the Enigma quad.  

And I do not normally wear green e/s (I only had one MAC one before this), but I can wear goldish greens well so Vert Khaki is perfect. 

I understand your logic, truly I do.


----------



## Needanotherbag

My Variations Quad will be arriving today - just in time for me to take to Vegas!  

Can someone post the link to "Karen's Blog" I'm not sure if its a blog I know of, and would love another Chanel blog to peruse!


----------



## jpgoeth

Loquita said:


> Nope - I don't think that's weird at all! And thanks for telling me, because I will do the same.  I want the holiday set.



I had the travel brush set and I loved it... it's mysteriously disappeared and I'm super bummed about it.  I might pick up the holiday set to replace it, but the old set had a powder brush and a blush brush instead of a foundation brush and contour brush.  I like the old set better.


----------



## sweetart

jpgoeth said:


> I had the travel brush set and I loved it... it's mysteriously disappeared and I'm super bummed about it.  I might pick up the holiday set to replace it, but the old set had a powder brush and a blush brush instead of a foundation brush and contour brush.  I like the old set better.



They still had a few of the les minis at my local NM!


----------



## sweetart

Loquita said:


> Hey there!    Yup, if you want something less harsh than the black the graphite shimmer is _beautiful_.  I adore it - and I am def. going for the Coral Love, I am a sucker for peach lip gloss (I love Bikini Peach to death, I would have 3 backups by now but then I found out it was perm. so I relaxed, lol)



is it? ush: lol 

graphite shimmer is gorgeous! So is lithograph fluidline from Mac if you can find it!


----------



## pond23

jpgoeth said:


> I had the travel brush set and I loved it... it's mysteriously disappeared and I'm super bummed about it. I might pick up the holiday set to replace it, but the old set had a powder brush and a blush brush instead of a foundation brush and contour brush. I like the old set better.


 
^ *jpgoeth*: The Minis Brush Set just sold out on Nordstrom.com, but they still have it on the Bloomingdale's website. I love the mini powder brush. It is so soft and fluffy. And I normally don't like the quality of travel brushes. So if you can, grab it!


----------



## pond23

Needanotherbag said:


> My Variations Quad will be arriving today - just in time for me to take to Vegas!
> 
> Can someone post the link to "Karen's Blog" I'm not sure if its a blog I know of, and would love another Chanel blog to peruse!


 
Here you go sweetie! Karen's Blog is one of many (too many I should say!) beauty blogs that I love perusing several times a week.

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/

HTH!


----------



## pond23

clk55girl said:


> Yes Steph, chintz and rose dilemma. I originally thought it might be chintz and petite peche, but the combo came out peachier than the ad. Then I thought it was rose dentelle/rose dilemma, but that came out too pink. It's definitely chintz/rose dilemma. I think you need chintz in your life. I have 2 backups of rose dilemma and according to Karen's blog, the glossimers are part of the permanent collection so I'm good for now. BB is the ONLY liner that I use. On my long days, I put it on @ 5:30 am and it's still on when I get home at 11:30pm. My fave is the sepia ink but, I'm loving the black plum with the cassis. I think I might have to the black mauve and denim. If you really want your brown eyes to pop, I suggest dior's diorshow mascara in azure blue. The SA suggested it for my brown eyes, and it really does make them pop. I would only use it with the sepia or denim e/l though. Yes, 2 thumbs up for the coral love. I was worried that it might turn orange or a weird salmon color, but it's perfect


 
^ Hey Jenn!  My sister and I set out on our quest to find the perfect eye liner several years ago. The gel eye liners that we tried included: Stila, Stephane Marais, MAC, Bobbi Brown and countless others. The only one that looked nice and professional throughout the day was the Bobbi Brown gel eye liner. It is not very attractive to walk around with eye liner smudged all over your face every day in the afternoon!  My sister especially has oily lids, and every liner would run. So she never ever strays from BB. My favorite colors are: Bronze Shimmer, Hunter Ink, Sepia Ink, and Espresso Ink. Now I must try Denim Ink and Black Mauve Shimmer. I had Black Plum I think from a gift set, but it has disappeared. Now I am impatiently waiting for a nice BB GWP!

Yes, yes I do want my boring brown eyes to pop!  I love the regular black Diorshow mascara, so I shall try the one in azure blue.

I am soooo excited for the new Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait lip glosses!  My lip gloss collection is overflowing out of my makeup cases, but we will just ignore that fact. Hee hee! Being a lipgloss whore, a blush whore, a lipstick whore, and a handbag whore is not easy!


----------



## pond23

Izzy's Mom said:


> There was no reaction this morning so maybe I'll be OK! The biggest issue is finding the quad w/o so much frost/shimmer as that was my problem with the Nymphea colors the MUA used yesterday -- too over the top with the pale colors. Any recommendations ladies?


 
^ Great news *Izzy's Mom*! Nymphea is definitely one of the frostier of the Chanel quads. I have it and really like it, but I don't use it as much as I do the others. My favorite quads that are not over the top and that are less shimmery are: Kaska Beige, Demure, Dunes, Spices and Reflect D'Ombres. I don't have the last 3, but I have tried them on at the counter, and they are high atop my Chanel wish list. I love Variations (peachy nudes), but I don't know if you will find it to be too shimmery.


----------



## Needanotherbag

pond23 said:


> Here you go sweetie! Karen's Blog is one of many (too many I should say!) beauty blogs that I love perusing several times a week.
> 
> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/
> 
> HTH!



Thank you!  I will go check it out!


----------



## jpgoeth

pond23 said:


> ^ *jpgoeth*: The Minis Brush Set just sold out on Nordstrom.com, but they still have it on the Bloomingdale's website. I love the mini powder brush. It is so soft and fluffy. And I normally don't like the quality of travel brushes. So if you can, grab it!



Thank you!  I just ordered them.  They really are the best travel brushes - and totally worth the money!


----------



## Needanotherbag

So, a bunch of my order arrived today!
Variations Quad
Enigma Quad
Coral Love Glossimer
Chintz Rouge Coco

Still waiting on the Anniversary Quad to arrive...and now I am DONE for quite awhile since Chanel has made me quite broke.


----------



## karester

Today I got Paradoxal nail polish, Coral Love and Pink Teaser glossimers.  The pictures online do not do any justice for Pink Teaser.  I think it's gorgeous and it's a lovely kind of raspberry color on me.


----------



## ladystara

I'm glad to hear some of the colors from the summer/fall collection are going to be permanent, I won't need to go crazy and get backups.  I don't think I've ever finished a lipgloss though.  I want to throw them in my purse but them the tubes get scratched up!  I wonder if the Chanel beauty products will have a price increase like the bags this year.


----------



## Loquita

^You know, I think that I heard *devoted* or someone saying that she noticed a bit of a price creep...
I hope not!!!!


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> My Variations Quad will be arriving today - just in time for me to take to Vegas!
> 
> Can someone post the link to "Karen's Blog" I'm not sure if its a blog I know of, and would love another Chanel blog to peruse!



Yippeee that your stuff arrived!!! And Variations will be here soon!!!  

And I see that *pond* gave you the link to the makeupandbeauty blog by Karen - I would say that she is even a bigger overall Chanel fan than Temptalia, in fact - Karen's blog is so fun to read, I like her attitude.  

I don't know when my Variations back-up is getting here, but I can't wait to have it in my hot little hands.  

I am going to go on a Chanel diet shortly here as well, if you need moral support...no major purchases until October when the holiday stuff comes out!


----------



## Loquita

*Hee hee! Being a lipgloss whore, a blush whore, a lipstick whore, and a handbag whore is not easy! *[/QUOTE]

I need to get this tattooed across my forehead or something.  For reals.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

pond23 said:


> ^ Great news *Izzy's Mom*! Nymphea is definitely one of the frostier of the Chanel quads. I have it and really like it, but I don't use it as much as I do the others. My favorite quads that are not over the top and that are less shimmery are: Kaska Beige, Demure, Dunes, Spices and Reflect D'Ombres. I don't have the last 3, but I have tried them on at the counter, and they are high atop my Chanel wish list. I love Variations (peachy nudes), but I don't know if you will find it to be too shimmery.



I really felt a little like a "disco biscuit" when I got home last night as the MUA really layered on the light green from the quad. So now it's back to the counter to try something a bit more subdued! Going to look at Kaska Beige and/or Enigma to start. I have a feeling that this is going to snowball on me as I am headed down the slippery slope


----------



## devoted7

Loquita said:


> ^You know, I think that I heard *devoted* or someone saying that she noticed a bit of a price creep...
> I hope not!!!!



Yes, quadra's on macys.com is $60 instead of $54 or $56, forgot the exact price.


----------



## jpgoeth

^ Oh crap, really?  Maybe it's time to bit the bullet on a few that I've been putting off buying...


----------



## girlygirl3

Well, I returned the Amethyst single e/s - only to get new pieces to take its place!  

Today, I picked up:
Sillage single e/s - pretty with Taupe Grise that I already had
Coral Love & Rose Dilemma - both sooooo gorgeous!


----------



## jpgoeth

girlygirl3 said:


> Well, I returned the Amethyst single e/s - only to get new pieces to take its place!
> 
> Today, I picked up:
> Sillage single e/s - pretty with Taupe Grise that I already had
> Coral Love & Rose Dilemma - both sooooo gorgeous!



Yay!  Those single eyeshadows are kind of addicting.  I want to collect them all!  And I'm starting to want Rose Dilemma, but I don't want to order it without trying it on.  I guess I'll have to get off my lazy butt and go to the counter soon!


----------



## Cheryl

Today i picked up a new powder foundation, Taupe Grise, and a new paradoxal polish (backup)


----------



## girlygirl3

jpgoeth said:


> Yay! Those single eyeshadows are kind of addicting. I want to collect them all! And I'm starting to want Rose Dilemma, but I don't want to order it without trying it on. I guess I'll have to get off my lazy butt and go to the counter soon!


 
I do like the singles but I'd like to try more of the quads.  I tried both Rose Dilemma and Coral Love and I fell in love with both right away!  You must try them!


----------



## NorthStar

pond23 said:


> ^ Coral Love is not too orangey at all *Northstar*! I am not a fan of orangey lipsticks or lip glosses in general, and this glossimer is really flattering on me. I think you will love it! And, yes, you 'need' the eye shadow singles, Cassis and the Enigma Quad. LOL! They complement each other really well, rather than being exact duplicates of each other. Taupe Grise and Vert Khaki are more pigmented and less shimmery than the shadows in the quad.
> 
> 
> OT: I love Nutmeg and Butters, and I want to take them home with me!



That's great to hear!  I like corals that lean more towards the peachy/pink side, and it definitely sounds like Coral Love will be a winner for me!


OT reply...: Nutmeg and Butters keep me very entertained and are too smart for their own good sometimes lol!  I love the bunny in your avatar, I used to have Netherland Dwarf bunnies myself so they definitely have a special place in my heart.


----------



## krazydaisy

I did not know that the Fall collection had released. Where have I been  I need to do some Chanel shopping soon....I love all of their products but have not been able to keep up with them lately.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> Well, I returned the Amethyst single e/s - only to get new pieces to take its place!
> 
> Today, I picked up:
> Sillage single e/s - pretty with Taupe Grise that I already had
> Coral Love & Rose Dilemma - both sooooo gorgeous!


 
Sorry amethyst didn't work out for you, but you got some great replacements! I have Sillage on my wishlist!

I just ordered Pink Teaser Glossimer, looks like it is more pigmented than the others?


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> Sorry amethyst didn't work out for you, but you got some great replacements! I have Sillage on my wishlist!
> 
> I just ordered Pink Teaser Glossimer, looks like it is more pigmented than the others?


 
I only wish Amethyst looked as good on me as it did you!  C'est la vie.  I didn't actually try Sillage but I took the MUA's word for it.  I tried it quickly this evening but it's dark and I don't know what it really looks like, but it's promising!

I did not try on Pink Teaser.  It IS the most pigmented of the 4, but the 2 I came away with had plenty enough color for me.  I have a feeling it'll be gorgeous on you!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Oh I hope so! I am in need of a pink pigmented gloss. I recently bought, dare I say it, a Dior gloss in Grenadine (coral color) so I don't really need another coral. Though if money was no object...I would buy everything from this fall collection


----------



## pond23

girlygirl3 said:


> Well, I returned the Amethyst single e/s - only to get new pieces to take its place!
> 
> Today, I picked up:
> Sillage single e/s - pretty with Taupe Grise that I already had
> Coral Love & Rose Dilemma - both sooooo gorgeous!


 
^ That's too bad that Amethyst didn't work out for you *girlygirl3*, but Sillage is a GREAT replacement! When Sillage first came out with the Spring collection, I completely ignored it. I was focused on the Kaska Beige quad and on the lipsticks. Then about a month or so ago, I read several glowing reviews of this shade from my favorite beauty bloggers. So I decided to take a second look, and it was love at second sight. LOL! So forget about Amethyst, and enjoy the gorgeous Sillage! This shade seems to pair well with both warm and cool colors, so it is quite versatile.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Well, I returned the Amethyst single e/s - only to get new pieces to take its place!
> 
> Today, I picked up:
> Sillage single e/s - pretty with Taupe Grise that I already had
> Coral Love & Rose Dilemma - both sooooo gorgeous!



Sillage is fantastic - very versatile...I have read excellent reviews on this one!

I have Coral Love on the list for tomorrow.  

I am happy that you found something that works for you!  If Amethyst is a bust on me, I may just gift it to my little sister - she has dark brown eyes and purple looks gorgeous on her. I am still waiting for that and Pink Explosion to arrive via mail.


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Oh I hope so! I am in need of a pink pigmented gloss. I recently bought, dare I say it, a Dior gloss in Grenadine (coral color) so I don't really need another coral. Though if money was no object...I would buy everything from this fall collection



I have looked briefly at the Dior stuff and am going to stay away _as long as I possibly can_ because it's so beautiful!!!!

I just "cheated" by ordering the UD Naked palette, anyway.  It looks simply amazing.


----------



## Loquita

Izzy's Mom said:


> I really felt a little like a "disco biscuit" when I got home last night as the MUA really layered on the light green from the quad. So now it's back to the counter to try something a bit more subdued! Going to look at Kaska Beige and/or Enigma to start. I have a feeling that this is going to snowball on me as I am headed down the slippery slope



 

(_Disco Biscuit????? _ Me likes!!!!)  

Kaska Beige and Enigma are the way to go, indeed.  I also think that Spices and Variations are worth a try.


----------



## sweetart

it'sanaddiction said:


> Sorry amethyst didn't work out for you, but you got some great replacements! I have Sillage on my wishlist!
> 
> I just ordered Pink Teaser Glossimer, looks like it is more pigmented than the others?



It's very pigmented IMO. Very pretty but a bit too much for me personally   I'm going to return it tomorrow when I go to Nordies and find a replacement.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I just came back from the Chanel counter in Saks and did some serious damage. I bought Chance Eau Fraiche EDP, Mystic Eyes quad, Coral Reef & Pink Teaser Glossimers and Trapeze and Paradoxal np. 

I almost bought a Variations quad and then realized I already had it. I want to buy a blush but not really sure what color would work for me.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^nice haul!


----------



## NorthStar

The rest of my 'Fall haul' arrived today!!!  One order from Chanel and one from Nieman Marcus, arrived via regular UPS Ground in only two days...I was impressed.:okay:

-Glossimers in Rose Dilemma and Coral Love (<--you guys were SO right about that one! I lurveee it!)
-Rouge Coco in Chintz and Rose Dentelle
-Paradoxal n/p
-sample of Inimitable Noir Obscur mascara

Had to include my previous items in the group photo as well, the gorgeous Enigma quad and Petit Peche glossimer.  Too pretty to be left out lol!


----------



## jpgoeth

^^ I love it all!  I'm wanting that Enigma quad more and more every time I see it...


----------



## Cheryl

NorthStar said:


> The rest of my 'Fall haul' arrived today!!!  One order from Chanel and one from Nieman Marcus, arrived via regular UPS Ground in only two days...I was impressed.:okay:
> 
> -Glossimers in Rose Dilemma and Coral Love (<--you guys were SO right about that one! I lurveee it!)
> -Rouge Coco in Chintz and Rose Dentelle
> -Paradoxal n/p
> -sample of Inimitable Noir Obscur mascara
> 
> Had to include my previous items in the group photo as well, the gorgeous Enigma quad and Petit Peche glossimer.  Too pretty to be left out lol!





Love it all!! Chintz has become my favorite lipstick and I put rose dilemma over it so pretty! HAVE FUN!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Loquita said:


> (_Disco Biscuit????? _ Me likes!!!!)



I meant the term in the sense of happy, ditzy 70s party girl -- not the current Wiki definition which somewhat shocked me as I didn't know about that meaning of the term  In any event, just too, too much over the top for this BB/MAC girl who's used to wearing neutral with an edge.

So of course, now I'm waiting on "Birds" thinking that if it's too much then I'll exchange it for Enigma.


----------



## NorthStar

jpgoeth said:


> ^^ I love it all!  I'm wanting that Enigma quad more and more every time I see it...



That is the first item that when I saw it, I HAD to have it!!!  I love love love dusty plums, grays, browns, and with the pink thrown in it's just all-over deliciousness.



Cheryl said:


> Love it all!! Chintz has become my favorite lipstick and I put rose dilemma over it so pretty! HAVE FUN!



Thanks!I love the combo possibilities between the l/s and glossies!  Temptalia's pic using Chintz under Petit Peche is what made me run towards the Chanel counter lol.  And Rose Dilemma is so...me!  Actually, all of them are LOL!  Fun?  I think YES!


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Oh I hope so! I am in need of a pink pigmented gloss. I recently bought, dare I say it, a Dior gloss in Grenadine (coral color) so I don't really need another coral. Though if money was no object...I would buy everything from this fall collection


 
Good thing, Pink Teaser isn't a coral!  

I know what you mean - everything is gorgeous in this collection!  Actually I did get most of it already ...


----------



## girlygirl3

pond23 said:


> ^ That's too bad that Amethyst didn't work out for you *girlygirl3*, but Sillage is a GREAT replacement! When Sillage first came out with the Spring collection, I completely ignored it. I was focused on the Kaska Beige quad and on the lipsticks. Then about a month or so ago, I read several glowing reviews of this shade from my favorite beauty bloggers. So I decided to take a second look, and it was love at second sight. LOL! So forget about Amethyst, and enjoy the gorgeous Sillage! This shade seems to pair well with both warm and cool colors, so it is quite versatile.


 
Thanks, pond!  I hadn't heard of Sillage so now I'm going to do a search on those blogs!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Sillage is fantastic - very versatile...I have read excellent reviews on this one!
> 
> I have Coral Love on the list for tomorrow.
> 
> I am happy that you found something that works for you! If Amethyst is a bust on me, I may just gift it to my little sister - she has dark brown eyes and purple looks gorgeous on her. I am still waiting for that and Pink Explosion to arrive via mail.


 
Thanks, Lo!  I suppose Chanel make up has been below my radar until now, but boy I've been bitten real bad  

Let me know what you think of Pink Explosion!  I hadn't tried it but so many seem to be liking it.


----------



## girlygirl3

harlem_cutie said:


> I just came back from the Chanel counter in Saks and did some serious damage. I bought Chance Eau Fraiche EDP, *Mystic Eyes* *quad*, Coral Reef & Pink Teaser Glossimers and Trapeze and Paradoxal np.
> 
> I almost bought a Variations quad and then realized I already had it. I want to buy a blush but not really sure what color would work for me.


 
Ooh, I'm curious about Mystic Eyes.  I'll have to try it.


----------



## girlygirl3

NorthStar said:


> The rest of my 'Fall haul' arrived today!!! One order from Chanel and one from Nieman Marcus, arrived via regular UPS Ground in only two days...I was impressed.:okay:
> 
> -Glossimers in Rose Dilemma and Coral Love (<--you guys were SO right about that one! I lurveee it!)
> -Rouge Coco in Chintz and Rose Dentelle
> -Paradoxal n/p
> -sample of Inimitable Noir Obscur mascara
> 
> Had to include my previous items in the group photo as well, the gorgeous Enigma quad and Petit Peche glossimer. Too pretty to be left out lol!


 
Gorgeous haul!
I'll have to ask about a mascara sample!


----------



## nicci404

Has anyone tried the Hair Mist Spray Perfume or Fresh Hair Mist Spray? It comes in No. 5 & Coco Mademoiselle...


----------



## pond23

NorthStar said:


> That's great to hear! I like corals that lean more towards the peachy/pink side, and it definitely sounds like Coral Love will be a winner for me!
> 
> 
> OT reply...: Nutmeg and Butters keep me very entertained and are too smart for their own good sometimes lol! *I love the bunny in your avatar, I used to have Netherland Dwarf bunnies myself so they definitely have a special place in my heart.*


 
^ *NorthStar*: I love Netherland Dwarfs! They are adorable! My younger sister and I have 2 mini lops and 1 holland lop. Yum Yum is the little fella in my avatar who is modelling a Chanel camellia. He's quite metro.   My 3 little fur balls are the tiny bosses of the house! They are so just loveable though.

All this talk of *Chintz* is making me want to cave and buy it, even though I have Rose Dentelle. Oy vey! I am trying to be good and to cut down on my lippie purchases! I would need at least 10 heads to get through all of the lipsticks and lip glosses that I have amassed thus far.  But it so hard for me to resist pretty little items in Chanel packaging ...


----------



## jpgoeth

I've decided the enigma quad will be mine.  I have big plans to go get it tomorrow after my pilates class.  I can't wait!


----------



## jpgoeth

pond23 said:


> All this talk of *Chintz* is making me want to cave and buy it, even though I have Rose Dentelle. Oy vey! I am trying to be good and to cut down on my lippie purchases! I would need at least 10 heads to get through all of the lipsticks and the lip glosses that I have amassed thus far.  But it so hard for me to resist pretty little items in Chanel packaging ...



I want Chintz too, but I'm trying to space out my purchases at least a little... I keep justifying the Chanel makeup to the hubs by telling him that it's cheaper than purses and takes up less space!


----------



## pond23

Great haul *harlem_cutie*! I love Chanel Eau Fraiche! It is one of my favorite perfumes. And Mystic Eyes will be mine some day soon. Hee hee!

Love your Chanel purchases too *NorthStar*! Yes, Coral Love is LOVE. All 4 of the Fall glossimers are pure heaven for me. I was secretly hoping that some of the colors would be ugly so that I wouldn't need the whole quartet. But, no. I lurve them all. And now there are more pretty glosses coming (Rouge Allure Extrait, Holiday) ... Yikes!


----------



## pond23

jpgoeth said:


> I want Chintz too, but I'm trying to space out my purchases at least a little... *I keep justifying the Chanel makeup to the hubs by telling him that it's cheaper than purses and takes up less space*!


 
^ That's the perfect justification! LOL! If you tell your hubby the current price of a Chanel handbag (or any designer purse for that matter), he will be very grateful that you have a makeup habit and not a handbag habit. It's a much cheaper addiction.  I've been trying not to buy any handbags lately, so my makeup consumption has gone up to fill the void.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Oh sh*t, that enigma quad is calling my name too. I must stop 

If I can get the UPS delivery before hubby gets home, I don't have to justify anything


----------



## clk55girl

Loquita said:


> Hey there!    Yup, if you want something less harsh than the black the graphite shimmer is _beautiful_.  I adore it - and I am def. going for the Coral Love, I am a sucker for peach lip gloss (I love Bikini Peach to death, I would have 3 backups by now but then I found out it was perm. so I relaxed, lol)



I'll be picking up graphite shimmer and maybe the black mauve.  The black plum is gorgeous, but the black mauve is smokier and I'm a sucker for anything smokey.  Def pick up the coral love. 



pond23 said:


> ^ Hey Jenn!  My sister and I set out on our quest to find the perfect eye liner several years ago. The gel eye liners that we tried included: Stila, Stephane Marais, MAC, Bobbi Brown and countless others. The only one that looked nice and professional throughout the day was the Bobbi Brown gel eye liner. It is not very attractive to walk around with eye liner smudged all over your face every day in the afternoon!  My sister especially has oily lids, and every liner would run. So she never ever strays from BB. My favorite colors are: Bronze Shimmer, Hunter Ink, Sepia Ink, and Espresso Ink. Now I must try Denim Ink and Black Mauve Shimmer. I had Black Plum I think from a gift set, but it has disappeared. Now I am impatiently waiting for a nice BB GWP!
> 
> Yes, yes I do want my boring brown eyes to pop!  I love the regular black Diorshow mascara, so I shall try the one in azure blue.
> 
> I am soooo excited for the new Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait lip glosses!  My lip gloss collection is overflowing out of my makeup cases, but we will just ignore that fact. Hee hee! Being a lipgloss whore, a blush whore, a lipstick whore, and a handbag whore is not easy!



LOL, walking around with smudged eyeliner is never a good look.  I've tried everything in the past including the lancome liquid liner.  Nothing compares to the BB gel liners.  I'm planning to pick up the graphite shimmer and black mauve tomorrow.  I know you'll love the azure blue mascara.  This is the only blue that actually shows up as a cobalt blue on my lashes.  Hahaha, the RA extrait l/g's are already on my list.  I want the insouciante and the soft pinks.  I'm embarrassed to say how many time I've had to swap my makeup case out for a bigger case.  Usually a normal person only carries around a small m/u case for daily use.  Not me.  I carry around the huge lancome graffiti m/u case that I got in a GWP.


----------



## clk55girl

pond23 said:


> ^ *NorthStar*: I love Netherland Dwarfs! They are adorable! My younger sister and I have 2 mini lops and 1 holland lop. Yum Yum is the little fella in my avatar who is modelling a Chanel camellia. He's quite metro.   My 3 little fur balls are the tiny bosses of the house! They are so just loveable though.
> 
> All this talk of *Chintz* is making me want to cave and buy it, even though I have Rose Dentelle. Oy vey! I am trying to be good and to cut down on my lippie purchases! I would need at least 10 heads to get through all of the lipsticks and lip glosses that I have amassed thus far.  But it so hard for me to resist pretty little items in Chanel packaging ...



You NEED the chintz in your life Steph!  Chintz and Rose Dentelle swatch almost identical on your hand, but they are different on the lips.    Plus, you def need to try out the chintz/rose dilemma combo.


----------



## sweetart

it'sanaddiction said:


> Oh sh*t, that enigma quad is calling my name too. I must stop
> 
> If I can get the UPS delivery before hubby gets home, I don't have to justify anything



That's exactly what I say! :lolots:


----------



## pond23

clk55girl said:


> You NEED the chintz in your life Steph! Chintz and Rose Dentelle swatch almost identical on your hand, but they are different on the lips.  Plus, you def need to try out the chintz/rose dilemma combo.


 
^ I trust ya Jenn!  You and I have very similar tastes in makeup, handbags and accessories, so Chintz has been added back to my shopping list. Ha ha! It has been jumping on and off my list since May.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I am wearing Coral Love today and it is so pretty. It's the perfect coral gloss. It reminds me of Flurry of Fun from MAC but not as sticky.

Is anyone getting the quad from Nordie's?


----------



## jpgoeth

it'sanaddiction said:


> Oh sh*t, that enigma quad is calling my name too. I must stop
> 
> If I can get the UPS delivery before hubby gets home, I don't have to justify anything



Lol I like that!  I just need to be a little quicker picking up packages!


----------



## Loquita

You will not believe it, but I managed to go to Nordie's today and NOT buy any Chanel!!! 

(Not even Coral Love).   Instead, I exchanged the YSL Everlong mascara that I bought early this week for a black Faux Cils (I wanted something more dramaaaaaatic ) and then behaved.  But of course later I got to Saks and for some bizarre reason they always have way more Chanel stock than Nordstrom so I couldn't make it out the door without a Smokey Eyes quad. The MUA told me that I _must_ have it (and since that was next on my hit list anyway, I figured that I _must_ listen to her, hee hee).  I am obedient that way (and in no other way, trust me).  

Here's a pic - I also threw in a shot of my back-up Variations quad because I lurve it so...it arrived yesterday from NM.com!!!  I think that I could bring these two quads with me anywhere and I would be 100% set, since greys and browns are my basics.


----------



## Loquita

harlem_cutie said:


> I just came back from the Chanel counter in Saks and did some serious damage. I bought Chance Eau Fraiche EDP, Mystic Eyes quad, Coral Reef & Pink Teaser Glossimers and Trapeze and Paradoxal np.
> 
> I almost bought a Variations quad and then realized I already had it. I want to buy a blush but not really sure what color would work for me.



KILLER haul - you have great taste!!!  How do you think that Coral Reef and Coral Love compare?  I want a Coral Glossimer, but am torn!!!   

I just got Trapeze a bit ago, and it is soooo pretty.  And Variations...well, I am OBSESSED with that one.


----------



## Loquita

jpgoeth said:


> I want Chintz too, but I'm trying to space out my purchases at least a little... I keep justifying the Chanel makeup to the hubs by telling him that it's cheaper than purses and takes up less space!



Chintz, IMO, is the prettiest of the three new Rouge Cocos in the tube.  I  it!! I wanted it so badly, but then I tried it on and it's a bit too light for me, waaaaah.  I would def. try it out, it's beautiful.


----------



## Loquita

NorthStar said:


> The rest of my 'Fall haul' arrived today!!!  One order from Chanel and one from Nieman Marcus, arrived via regular UPS Ground in only two days...I was impressed.:okay:
> 
> -Glossimers in Rose Dilemma and Coral Love (<--you guys were SO right about that one! I lurveee it!)
> -Rouge Coco in Chintz and Rose Dentelle
> -Paradoxal n/p
> -sample of Inimitable Noir Obscur mascara
> 
> Had to include my previous items in the group photo as well, the gorgeous Enigma quad and Petit Peche glossimer.  Too pretty to be left out lol!



GREAT haul!!!  Everything is beautiful...and I am cursing myself for not getting Coral Love today now.  _Doh.  _ 

Watch out for that mascara sample...I got one of those and I was hooked.  Can you say bye-bye, drugstore mascara???


----------



## Loquita

nicci404 said:


> Has anyone tried the Hair Mist Spray Perfume or Fresh Hair Mist Spray? It comes in No. 5 & Coco Mademoiselle...



Is that in one of the cool sets that Nordstrom's has for the Anniv. Sale?  If so, I haven't tried either of those products but they look very interesting...I love the idea of hair perfume!


----------



## Loquita

*FYI...if anyone is looking for Nouvelle Vague, Mistral, or Riviera and you don't want to pay an eyeball out of your head*, this website (it is reputable - I have ordered from them) has some for $29.99 - limit one of each color per customer:

http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/chanel_vernis_nail_polish_527_new.html

GL!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My Pink Teaser GLossimer arrived today. I'm sure I don't have to (but I will) tell everyone it is a beautiful gloss


----------



## ladystara

I'm going to use mine tomorrow!!!  I love it!


----------



## girlygirl3

*Loquita *- One of those makeup gurus recommended that if you get just one Chanel quad, then Smoky Eyes is the one to get!  Man, I'll have to check this one too, but I don't use black very much.  However, I like the greys, so it's another one I need to check out!

*itsanaddiction *- You like Pink Teaser?  I thought it would be beautiful on you!


----------



## pond23

it'sanaddiction said:


> My Pink Teaser GLossimer arrived today. I'm sure I don't have to (but I will) tell everyone it is a beautiful gloss


 
^ Oh yeah! Pink Teaser is a delicious shade! The golden shimmer gives the pink an elegant look. I'm just plain 'ol crazy about all 4 glossimers!


----------



## ladystara

Ladies!  I need help deciding between last year's mini brush set or this year's brush set!  Also, I want to pick up another gloss, I have Pink Teaser, Spark, Magnifique, and Muscat.  Any suggestions?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Loquita said:


> KILLER haul - you have great taste!!!  How do you think that *Coral Reef and Coral Love* compare?  I want a Coral Glossimer, but am torn!!!
> 
> I just got Trapeze a bit ago, and it is soooo pretty.  And Variations...well, I am OBSESSED with that one.



the coral Glossimers are really similar but I'm partial to Coral Love. The golden shimmer really makes it stand out and it's a bit more pigmented than Coral Reef.


----------



## jpgoeth

ladystara said:


> Ladies!  I need help deciding between last year's mini brush set or this year's brush set!  Also, I want to pick up another gloss, I have Pink Teaser, Spark, Magnifique, and Muscat.  Any suggestions?



I think last year's set is better.  The powder and blush brushes are REALLY nice!


----------



## ladystara

I want to see the last year's set in person - maybe nordstrom will have it.  Thinking about stopping by today to see the anniversary items!  

Thanks for the information jpgoeth!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

I am thinking of trying the LÈVRES SCINTILLANTES  GLOSSIMER in Blizzard-19 I think it will be a nice color with my complexion. Anyone tried this color yet?


----------



## girlygirl3

^ oooh, I have it and I love it!


----------



## pond23

ladystara said:


> Ladies! I need help deciding between last year's mini brush set or this year's brush set! Also, I want to pick up another gloss, I have Pink Teaser, Spark, Magnifique, and Muscat. Any suggestions?


 
^ *ladystara*: Based on what shades you already have, I would recommend: Wild Rose (creamy mauvey-rose, no shimmer), Courtisane (rosey-candy pink with a subtle frostiness), Mirage (shimmery berry-mauve), Myriade (shimmery pinky-red, similar to Spark) and Mica (pale pink with lots of multi-colored shimmer; looks nice layered over other lippies). You already have several of my favorites! 

If I had to choose, I would definitely pick last year's mini brush set over this year's version. I love the fluffy powder brush in it! Bloomingdale's and Nordstrom are your best bets.


----------



## ladystara

pond23 said:


> ^ *ladystara*: Based on what shades you already have, I would recommend: Wild Rose (creamy mauvey-rose, no shimmer), Courtisane (rosey-candy pink with a subtle frostiness), Mirage (shimmery berry-mauve), Myriade (shimmery pinky-red, similar to Spark) and Mica (pale pink with lots of multi-colored shimmer; looks nice layered over other lippies). You already have several of my favorites!
> 
> If I had to choose, I would definitely pick last year's mini brush set over this year's version. I love the fluffy powder brush in it! Bloomingdale's and Nordstrom are your best bets.




Thanks for the recommendations!  I think I'm off to the mall tomorrow to go look!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Here is a swatch pink of Sunset Gold, Twinkle, Hibiscus, Eclipse and Pink Teaser. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## nicci404

Loquita said:


> Is that in one of the cool sets that Nordstrom's has for the Anniv. Sale?  If so, I haven't tried either of those products but they look very interesting...I love the idea of hair perfume!



No, that is the moisture mist for the skin. I almost got that but it didn't seem very moisturizing  The hair mist isn't sold in the US unfortunately.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> *Loquita *- One of those makeup gurus recommended that if you get just one Chanel quad, then Smoky Eyes is the one to get! Man, I'll have to check this one too, but I don't use black very much. However, I like the greys, so it's another one I need to check out!
> 
> *itsanaddiction *- You like Pink Teaser? I thought it would be beautiful on you!


 
Yes, I love it! I was thinking about the Smoky Eye quad too, but I'm afraid the shades are too dark. Same with Enigma, that's what's stopping me from making the final purchase! I'm hoping to get to the counter soon, really need to try these first.


----------



## kathywko

I went to the Chanel counter....and I was SOOO about to get the Enigma quad because it looks SO pretty....but I had to resist on the DB gave me the look that said "Aren't you still on BAN?!"


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

harlem_cutie said:


> Here is a swatch pink of Sunset Gold, Twinkle, Hibiscus, Eclipse and Pink Teaser. Hope this helps someone.


 
Seeing Twinkle by Sunset Gold...makes me want Sunset even more. That gold is yummy!


----------



## rainrowan

*Smokey Eyes Quad* was on my wishlist.... until I saw *Enigma*, I think I will need it 

Funny I was just posting on the general shopping thread how careful I have to be with my Chanel purchases... i promise i promise i promise, I shall only pick up Enigma... and maybe the *Pink Explosion blush*... and maybe *Rouge Coco Rose Dentelle* or *Lipliner Carmin*, then I'm positive I'm done


----------



## jpgoeth

Loquita said:


> *FYI...if anyone is looking for Nouvelle Vague, Mistral, or Riviera and you don't want to pay an eyeball out of your head*, this website (it is reputable - I have ordered from them) has some for $29.99 - limit one of each color per customer:
> 
> http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/chanel_vernis_nail_polish_527_new.html
> 
> GL!!!



Ahhhhh this site is bad news for me!  I've almost ordered a couple of time in the past and never went through with it.  Then you say it's reputable and you've ordered from them before and... well... let's just say I ordered a few things:

Chanel Le Vernis Nail Color Colour Polish Miami Peach No. 203
Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Satin Lip Color Colour Lipstick - Super No. 167 Limited Edition
Chanel Le Vernis Nail Color Colour Polish Splendeur No. 217
Chanel Le Vernis Nail Color Colour Orange Fizz No. 307
Chanel Levres Scintillantes Glossimer Bikini Peach No. 257 Limited Edition
Chanel Levres Scintillantes Glossimer Jupiter No. 134 (Unboxed)
Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss High Shine Sheer Concentrate - Tangerine Dream No. 77


----------



## Loquita

^You got one some of my faves!! 

I am doing an order later on this week, since my cosmetics fun money is being replenished them (I have to keep myself on a leash, lol).  

But I am here to post about some _VERY BAD NEWS_, peeps...word is out on MUA that Aqualumiere glosses are being discontinued.    

I love those glosses!!!!!  This only means one thing:  stock up.  

I am seriously sad.  I also feel like a freak for being so upset, but I figured that you all would understand my reaction (one of the reason I adore you all!)


----------



## Loquita

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Seeing Twinkle by Sunset Gold...makes me want Sunset even more. That gold is yummy!



Great swatches!!  

Add to wishlist:  Sunset Gold.  It is *beautiful*!!! I bet it would work wonderfully on tons of lippies or alone.


----------



## Jeweledrose

Hi everyone, I just purchased the Chanel Impervu blush and Mystic Eyes quad a couple days ago for a vacation I'm leaving on in a few days, and I just am on the fence. I just want to make sure that I pick the best blush and eyeshadow for me for my vacay!  Can anyone offer any input on their thoughts on these? And perhaps if they work together? Also, any thoughts on what might be better? I have Nordstrom close by, so I could go exchange tomorrow if I need to. I would say I'm blonde with a little strawberry blonde low lighting in my hair, medium tanned skintone with green eyes. Thanks so much ladies for your help! I absolutely LOVE reading all your thoughts on Chanel!


----------



## jpgoeth

Loquita said:


> ^You got one some of my faves!!
> 
> I am doing an order later on this week, since my cosmetics fun money is being replenished them (I have to keep myself on a leash, lol).
> 
> But I am here to post about some _VERY BAD NEWS_, peeps...word is out on MUA that *Aqualumiere glosses are being discontinued*.
> 
> I love those glosses!!!!!  This only means one thing:  stock up.
> 
> I am seriously sad.  I also feel like a freak for being so upset, but I figured that you all would understand my reaction (one of the reason I adore you all!)


*
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Not OK!  Damn you, CHANEL!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

jpgoeth said:


> Ahhhhh this site is bad news for me! I've almost ordered a couple of time in the past and never went through with it. Then you say it's reputable and you've ordered from them before and... well... let's just say I ordered a few things:
> 
> Chanel Le Vernis Nail Color Colour Polish Miami Peach No. 203
> Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Satin Lip Color Colour Lipstick - Super No. 167 Limited Edition
> Chanel Le Vernis Nail Color Colour Polish Splendeur No. 217
> Chanel Le Vernis Nail Color Colour Orange Fizz No. 307
> Chanel Levres Scintillantes Glossimer Bikini Peach No. 257 Limited Edition
> Chanel Levres Scintillantes Glossimer Jupiter No. 134 (Unboxed)
> Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss High Shine Sheer Concentrate - Tangerine Dream No. 77


 
Nice haul! Be sure to post pics when you get it 

Loquita, Thanks for the link! I too placed an order  I have been hunting down Venus Glossimer for months!

I ordered:
Venus Glossimer
Mistral & Miami Peach Polish
Chanel Base Coat (had to hit $100 for free shipping!)


----------



## ladystara

Venus is gorgeous!!  Great haul


----------



## pond23

The Aqualumiere lip glosses are being discontinued in order to make room for the new Rouge Allure Extrait lip glosses that will be coming out soon. They are going to probably pair this release with that of the new eye shadow duos. That is why the launch of the duos was delayed from May to August-ish.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I didn't know about the glosses, but am anxiously awaiting those eye shadow duos!


----------



## rainrowan

I see the red lips are making a comeback. 












Rouge Coco Rivoli and Lipliner Carmin


----------



## Loquita

^YEEEEEES!!!

I am all about the red lips!!  

And *pond*, thanks for the info. about the Aqualumieres - makes me feel better, since you have been excited about the new glosses.  I trust your taste.


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> Nice haul! Be sure to post pics when you get it
> 
> Loquita, Thanks for the link! I too placed an order  I have been hunting down Venus Glossimer for months!
> 
> I ordered:
> Venus Glossimer
> Mistral & Miami Peach Polish
> Chanel Base Coat (had to hit $100 for free shipping!)



 

Izzy's is DANGEROUS, lol.  I am placing an order soon...


----------



## Loquita

amandasmithmft said:


> Hi everyone, I just purchased the Chanel Impervu blush and Mystic Eyes quad a couple days ago for a vacation I'm leaving on in a few days, and I just am on the fence. I just want to make sure that I pick the best blush and eyeshadow for me for my vacay!  Can anyone offer any input on their thoughts on these? And perhaps if they work together? Also, any thoughts on what might be better? I have Nordstrom close by, so I could go exchange tomorrow if I need to. I would say I'm blonde with a little strawberry blonde low lighting in my hair, medium tanned skintone with green eyes. Thanks so much ladies for your help! I absolutely LOVE reading all your thoughts on Chanel!



Hi there!  Welcome to the Chanel junkie thread, lol.  

I don't have Mystic eyes, but I have looked at it carefully and think that it is a lovely neutral choice, esp. if you like a bit of shimmer.  (I love neutral palettes, and this one sounds like it would work with your coloring and be practical for travel).  If you want to get even more mileage out of the quad, try wetting your e/s brush a bit to apply - it will make the colors even more pigmented and great for evening (or day if you are like me, lol). You can easily use the darkest color as a liner too, which is great if you want to pack a bit lighter. 

As for the Imprevu blush, if you have warm coloring, a copper tone like that seems like it would work - my only question is if it might be a bit too heavy a color for summer, and not as versatile as something a bit lighter.  Maybe something like In Love would be nice?  (I have a thing for peachy blushes on warm-toned skin - they always look so fresh, and work all year around).  HTH!!


----------



## pond23

Loquita said:


> ^YEEEEEES!!!
> 
> I am all about the red lips!!
> 
> And *pond*, thanks for the info. about the Aqualumieres - makes me feel better, since you have been excited about the new glosses. I trust your taste.


 
Thanks *Loquita*! I am anxiously awaiting the release of the new lip glosses and the eye shadow duos.   It has been a looong wait for the duos because they were supposed to be released months ago. The duos were already released in some parts of Asia at least one month ago. I have my eye on Misty Soft and Khaki Clair.


----------



## pond23

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^I didn't know about the glosses, but am anxiously awaiting those eye shadow duos!


 
^ The texture of these shadow duos is supposed to be fabulous! The colors are not super exciting, but they are very wearable and practical. I hope they don't disappoint! I definitely want Misty Soft and Khaki Clair (I have to have every eye shadow with the word Khaki in the name - LOL!), and I am curious to see the Taupe duo because that was one of the ones they used on the Chanel runway.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

pond23 said:


> *The Aqualumiere lip glosses are being discontinued in order to make room for the new Rouge Allure Extrait lip glosses that will be coming out soon.* They are going to probably pair this release with that of the new eye shadow duos. That is why the launch of the duos was delayed from May to August-ish.


 
Ty,pond Sort of saw that coming. Saw the intro on the home make up page  on the Chanel site about the new gloss. I am really interested.


----------



## rainrowan

Yes *Loquita*, I'm hoping they bring out more blue reds!! 


Why-oh-why did I click on this thread. I want my Chanel all over again 

Can anyone identify the Rouge Coco colors in this picture? 

I like the top color but wasn't sure if this or the other colors were just prototype.


----------



## rainrowan

Here are a couple of "cyber buttons" if anyone is interested. It is just too cute. On Chanel's page on Facebook, they have a bunch of buttons they offer for sharing. You should be able to download all of them onto your computer. 










These two buttons are in my Coco Rouge album on tPF, hope they show up. If not, there are Rouge Coco reference pages from a Japanese magazine in the album. enjoy.


----------



## Needanotherbag

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^I didn't know about the glosses, but am anxiously awaiting those eye shadow duos!



Me too, those duos will be perfect for travel and to throw in my cosmetic bag in my handbag


----------



## gre8dane

Loquita said:


> ^YEEEEEES!!!
> 
> I am all about the red lips!!
> 
> And *pond*, thanks for the info. about the Aqualumieres - makes me feel better, since you have been excited about the new glosses. I trust your taste.


 
I finally got a chance to play at the Chanel counter and I really liked the Allure Lacquers, don't you have a color *Loquita*?  Have you worn it and how do you like it?

I'm not one for the quads, I prefer singles, but the Les Folies Noirs on Izzys site is soooo beautiful!  Anybdy have this one?
http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/chanel_folies_noirs_eyeshadow_quad.html


----------



## krazydaisy

I saw the fall collection today and was not impressed with the blushes at all


----------



## jpgoeth

gre8dane said:


> I'm not one for the quads, I prefer singles, but the Les Folies Noirs on Izzys site is soooo beautiful!  Anybdy have this one?
> http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/chanel_folies_noirs_eyeshadow_quad.html



I tried it on at the counter several times.  It's beautiful, but I couldn't see myself using it enough to justify the the purchase


----------



## Bridget S.

krazydaisy said:


> I saw the fall collection today and was not impressed with the blushes at all


Did you try them on or just swatch on your hand/ arm? Pink Explosion has become my "go to" blush, it just seamlessly melds with the skin, it's beautiful! I haven't tried the others because I know I will want them too : /


----------



## rainrowan

^I like Pink Explosion too. It pretty close to their Rose Turbulent blush that they discontinued eons ago.


----------



## sweetart

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^I didn't know about the glosses, but am anxiously awaiting those eye shadow duos!



Same here! There are a few duos I'm curious about but I didn't know about new glosses!  I probably should have stayed away from this thread.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks to *Lo* I have found my HG of Quads - Variations is amazing!  For those that like neutrals and bronze colors, you have got to pick this one up.  I've worn it every day since it arrived and its beautiful!


----------



## Loquita

pond23 said:


> Thanks *Loquita*! I am anxiously awaiting the release of the new lip glosses and the eye shadow duos.   It has been a looong wait for the duos because they were supposed to be released months ago. The duos were already released in some parts of Asia at least one month ago. I have my eye on Misty Soft and Khaki Clair.



I also am lemming the Misty Soft.  It will be mine!


----------



## Loquita

gre8dane said:


> I finally got a chance to play at the Chanel counter and I really liked the Allure Lacquers, don't you have a color *Loquita*?  Have you worn it and how do you like it?
> 
> I'm not one for the quads, I prefer singles, but the Les Folies Noirs on Izzys site is soooo beautiful!  Anybdy have this one?
> http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/chanel_folies_noirs_eyeshadow_quad.html



Well....I have three Rouge Laques: Ming, Dragon, and Mandarin.  (Hee hee)

Dragon and Mandarin are my faves by far - gorgeous!!! I did finally find my Dragon to show you an action pic, but now I am on the road again and don't have it.  But you have my word that I will get around to it!!!

Dragon is just stunning.  Sexy, classic, refined yet naughty.  All of the things I aspire to be when I grow up.


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> Thanks to *Lo* I have found my HG of Quads - Variations is amazing!  For those that like neutrals and bronze colors, you have got to pick this one up.  I've worn it every day since it arrived and its beautiful!



  

*sweetart* got me hooked on this one, lol...and now we have spread the love!!!

I so love that quad, I bought two.   

I am thrilled that you love it!!!


----------



## krazydaisy

Bridget S. said:


> Did you try them on or just swatch on your hand/ arm? Pink Explosion has become my "go to" blush, it just seamlessly melds with the skin, it's beautiful! I haven't tried the others because I know I will want them too : /


I swatched it on my hand. Maybe I should try it on my cheeks next time.


----------



## Loquita

I have some pics, btw...

But I have to do dinner now, be back in a bit!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Hey ladies I posted this in the Deals and Steals ssection but no one seemed to give a damn so I thought I would share it here too.

 ~~Complimentary Shipping at Chanel.com~~

Hey ladies just wanted to let you know about the email I received. Normally Chanel offers free shipping with purchases of $150 and up. But from now through August 8,2010 11:59PM: Enjoy complimentary UPS Ground Shipping on any purchase.

Not valid on orders to Hawaii, Alaska, P.O Boxes, and APO/FPO Addresses


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Thats GREAT!  Thanks for sharing the deal!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Hey ladies I posted this in the Deals and Steals ssection but no one seemed to give a damn so I thought I would share it here too.
> 
> ~~Complimentary Shipping at Chanel.com~~
> 
> Hey ladies just wanted to let you know about the email I received. Normally Chanel offers free shipping with purchases of $150 and up. But from now through August 8,2010 11:59PM: Enjoy complimentary UPS Ground Shipping on any purchase.
> 
> Not valid on orders to Hawaii, Alaska, P.O Boxes, and APO/FPO Addresses


 
ty


----------



## pond23

Thank you so much for the free S&H info *mrsbagalot1222*! We will definitely take advantage of this deal in this thread!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

No problem ladies I knew you guys would appreciate it!


----------



## Loquita

*mrsbagalot*, I  you!!!!  

Thanks so much....you made my night!!  

Let's get started, ladies, lol....


----------



## Loquita

Here's my pics from my delivery today (my Nordie's was all out of these items so they had them send to me from other stores) - Pink Explosion JC and Amethyst!!

Hope you don't mind the makeup porn.  It's hard to capture Amethyst, so I had to get reeeally CLOSEUP.


----------



## Loquita

Now is anyone going to order anything with the free shipping?  Huh???????

:greengrin:


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Here's my pics from my delivery today (my Nordie's was all out of these items so they had them send to me from other stores) - Pink Explosion JC and Amethyst!!
> 
> Hope you don't mind the makeup porn. It's hard to capture Amethyst, so I had to get reeeally CLOSEUP.


 
Beautiful, Lo!  So, what do you think of Amethyst?  I assume it works for you since you purchased it?  It's soo pretty, but just not for me.


----------



## pond23

I love your makeup porn as always *Loquita*! LOL! The purple Amethyst and the pink JC look so pretty together. I love the pairing of purple and pink!

Right now, my immediate wish list consists of: Chintz RC, Bronzing Base, Rose Temptation JC, and the purifying mousse cleanser. I wish they had the new eye shadow duos and lip glosses in stock. I bet the little devils will wait until the free S&H promotion ends on August 8 before they introduce the new items.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I know right? I went to Chanel.com just to check for the duo's too. I ordered the Enigma quad, I just couldn't stand it any longer! If the shadows are too dark for me, I'll return it.


----------



## Loquita

Hee hee, glad that you all enjoyed the makeup porn!  

*girly*, I am not sure if Amethyst will work on me yet - they didn't have it in stock at any of the stores where I went so I bought it blind from Nordie's.  I will try it out ASAP and let you all know what I think.  I am a sucker for purple shadows, though I have had a very hard time finding one with good texture and color payoff that was more of a medium/dark purple.  

*it'sanaddiction*, I bet that the Enigma quad will work for you.  Try it dry first!  

I have a scary wishlist.  Am trying to whittle it down.  

BTW, has anyone ever tried the Poudre Douce pressed powder?  I am intrigued...


----------



## ladystara

Free shipping - that'll tempt me to buy a bunch of lipglosses!  I just got the makeup holder from ELF so its' making me want to fill it up!  Let us know how you like the Pink Explosion blush Loquita!


----------



## nicci404

I went to an event last weekend and got a little make over at the Chanel counter but didn't pick up much from the collection & got two single shadows instead of a quad. The shadows mixed together are really pretty & this is the first blue color eye shadow I have ever owned 

I picked up - Rose Dilemma, Cassis, Safari & Bois Blue...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Loquita said:


> Now is anyone going to order anything with the free shipping? Huh???????
> 
> :greengrin:


 
Weeeeellllll... I am itching for Sunset gold glossimer or another polish


----------



## Needanotherbag

nicci404 said:


> I went to an event last weekend and got a little make over at the Chanel counter but didn't pick up much from the collection & got two single shadows instead of a quad. The shadows mixed together are really pretty & this is the first blue color eye shadow I have ever owned
> 
> I picked up - Rose Dilemma, Cassis, Safari & Bois Blue...



This just reminded me how much I love Safari - got to go dig that out and wear it today!  
That blue is lovely!


----------



## pond23

Safari and Bois Bleu are so gorgeous *nicci404*! I have wanted these two shadow singles for a long time, but I have always been distracted by other shades or products. *Bois Bleu* is supposed to make brown eyes pop, and *Safari* is, well, Safari! Hmmm. Maybe I should take advantage of the free shipping offer. I am trying to cut down on the eye shadow purchases though, because way too many quads and singles have come into my life recently.


----------



## gre8dane

Loquita said:


> Well....I have three Rouge Laques: Ming, Dragon, and Mandarin. (Hee hee)
> 
> Dragon and Mandarin are my faves by far - gorgeous!!! I did finally find my Dragon to show you an action pic, but now I am on the road again and don't have it. But you have my word that I will get around to it!!!
> 
> Dragon is just stunning. Sexy, classic, refined yet naughty. All of the things I aspire to be when I grow up.


 
Please post a picture and let me know, others that have these as well, what you think about it.  I'm going to try on the reds next time I can play, there are two reds and I need a _sexy, classic refined yet naughty red_!   Does the lacquer have a strong taste & odor - I had to return the *Vamp* lipstick during the Pulp Fiction years due to the taste & odor.



Loquita said:


> *girly*, I am not sure if *Amethyst will work on me* yet - they didn't have it in stock at any of the stores where I went so I bought it blind from Nordie's. I will try it out ASAP and let you all know what I think. I am a sucker for purple shadows, though I have had a very hard time finding one with good texture and color payoff that was more of a medium/dark purple.


 
I bought the Amethyst and love it!



nicci404 said:


> I picked up - Rose Dilemma, *Cassis*, Safari & Bois Blue...


 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Cassis eyeliner.  Great purchase for me!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Loquita said:


> Now is anyone going to order anything with the free shipping?  Huh???????
> 
> :greengrin:



Was good and only ordered the vernis top coat. More to come as I work my list!


----------



## robbins65

Loquita said:


> Here's my pics from my delivery today (my Nordie's was all out of these items so they had them send to me from other stores) - Pink Explosion JC and Amethyst!!
> 
> Hope you don't mind the makeup porn. It's hard to capture Amethyst, so I had to get reeeally CLOSEUP.


 


I just bought these also, they are beautiful!  Loving all the new colors!
I'm addicted to Chanel makeup.


----------



## nicci404

pond23 said:


> Safari and Bois Bleu are so gorgeous *nicci404*! I have wanted these two shadow singles for a long time, but I have always been distracted by other shades or products. *Bois Bleu* is supposed to make brown eyes pop, and *Safari* is, well, Safari! Hmmm. Maybe I should take advantage of the free shipping offer. I am trying to cut down on the eye shadow purchases though, because way too many quads and singles have come into my life recently.


 
Thanks Pond!  I would defintely get Safari, it really goes well with just about any color. You should take advantage of the free shipping but if you feel too guilty for getting another eye shadow maybe you should get a glossimer! I am sure you don't have many of those around...


----------



## nicci404

Has anyone heard about Rogue Allure Extrait de Gloss coming out in September? I found out about it a couple months ago by accident on a girl's blog that wasn't from the US. I sent the link to Temptalia.com and thought maybe she already knew about it but she didn't. There are 9 shades and one is LE. 

Here are a couple links: 

http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/sneak-peek-chanel-extrait-de-gloss/

http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-rouge-allure-extrait-de-gloss


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^Imaginaire and Insolence have my interest.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Just watched Pixiwoo on youtube. In their "The O heated velcro rollers" video, Sam(the one with the longer hair for those that don't know) has one of the Rogue Allure Extrait de Gloss. I think she said #59 impertinence. I didn't see it on the list but they are in the UK so there might be different versions over there.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Loquita, that just looks like one makeup pr0n blush boobie to me 

Love the pics!


----------



## Cheryl

^^ LOL, hahhaa


----------



## gre8dane

I finally got a chance to play and pick up a few things:






My swatch attempts:


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> Has anyone heard about Rogue Allure Extrait de Gloss coming out in September? I found out about it a couple months ago by accident on a girl's blog that wasn't from the US.


 
^ I have been waiting impatiently for these new glosses *nicci404* since I read about them a few months ago! I want: Imaginaire, Insolence, Confidence and Insouciance.



DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Just watched Pixiwoo on youtube. In their "The O heated velcro rollers" video, Sam(the one with the longer hair for those that don't know) has one of the Rogue Allure Extrait de Gloss. I think she said #59 impertinence. I didn't see it on the list but they are in the UK so there might be different versions over there.


 
I saw that video too *DeeDeeDelovely*! I swear, we seem to have a telepathic connection. LOL!  The color that she was wearing was Impertinence, the chocolate shade. I was hoping that she would be testing out one of the pink colors.



gre8dane said:


> I finally got a chance to play and pick up a few things:
> 
> My swatch attempts:


 
^ Very nice swatches *gre8dane*! The Torrent / Vert Khaki one is very helpful to me. They are close in color, but I think they would excellent complements by boosting the shade intensity. I usually don't buy liquid eye shadows, but I have had my eye on Torrent ever since it was launched with the Spring collection.


----------



## sweetart

bunnymasseuse said:


> Loquita, that just looks like one makeup pr0n blush boobie to me
> 
> Love the pics!






Great hauls, ladies! 

Lo ~ I'm waiting to hear what you think of amethyst!!! 

I had the poudre douce in one of the peche shades and returned it. The powder itself was awesome but I didn't like the glitter all over my fave.


----------



## sweetart

Does anyone have both variations (or beiges de chanel) and mystic eyes? I'm wondering if Mystic eyes is worth getting.


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> I went to an event last weekend and got a little make over at the Chanel counter but didn't pick up much from the collection & got two single shadows instead of a quad. The shadows mixed together are really pretty & this is the first blue color eye shadow I have ever owned
> 
> I picked up - Rose Dilemma, Cassis, Safari & Bois Blue...


 

Bois Blue is so pretty!


----------



## girlygirl3

*gre8dane *- Thanks for the swatches!  Lovely haul!


----------



## MrsTGreen

nicci404 said:


> I went to an event last weekend and got a little make over at the Chanel counter but didn't pick up much from the collection & got two single shadows instead of a quad. The shadows mixed together are really pretty & this is the first blue color eye shadow I have ever owned
> 
> I picked up - Rose Dilemma, Cassis, Safari & Bois Blue...



I also have bois blue eyeshadow that I use with black jade eyeliner. Love it Makes my brown eyes pop!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

pond23 said:


> I saw that video too *DeeDeeDelovely*! I swear, we seem to have a telepathic connection. LOL!  The color that she was wearing was Impertinence, the chocolate shade. I was hoping that she would be testing out one of the pink colors.


 
tee hee hee


----------



## it'sanaddiction

gre8dane said:


> I finally got a chance to play and pick up a few things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My swatch attempts:


 
Great haul! And thanks for the swatches. Slate is lighter than I thought and Cassis is darker!


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> Great haul! And thanks for the swatches. Slate is lighter than I thought and Cassis is darker!


 
Cassis is darker than I imagined also, but it does show up nicely on my waterline!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Loquita said:


> Here's my pics from my delivery today (my Nordie's was all out of these items so they had them send to me from other stores) - Pink Explosion JC and Amethyst!!
> 
> Hope you don't mind the makeup porn.  It's hard to capture Amethyst, so I had to get reeeally CLOSEUP.



I've got to have that amethyst eyeshadow! It's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## pond23

MrsTGreen said:


> I also have bois blue eyeshadow that I use with black jade eyeliner. Love it *Makes my brown eyes pop*!!


 
^ That is music to my ears *MrsTGreen*! Thank you so much for the recommendation. Bois Bleu and Black Jade will be mine. Yay!


----------



## devoted7

How's everyone doing? I must say...whooaaaa this thread blew up! i haven't been in here in a longgg buttt time! I was trying to avoid the beauty bar because I didn't want to make any unnecessary purchases OR be enable by all these lovely hauls! But again, I've been really busy  BUT recently got a new job and found out that one of my benefits is from Chanel! So the fall collection is a for sure to get! Especially since I've been pushing it off lately ush: The only things I'm thinking about right now are Rose Dilemma, Rose Dentelle, and Pink Teaser. Any other recommendations? I must go back and read everything I missed!


----------



## Cheryl

^^ Im loving the chintz lipstick under the rose dilemma gloss, such a pretty combo, Try that out too!


----------



## Cheryl

oh the Taupe Grise single shadow and Paradoxal n/p are amazing too!! I also got the pink explosion blush because it is so pretty but honestly on my skin I can use so many other blushes that give that same look I dont see buying it again personally.


----------



## pond23

devoted7 said:


> How's everyone doing? I must say...whooaaaa this thread blew up! i haven't been in here in a longgg buttt time! I was trying to avoid the beauty bar because I didn't want to make any unnecessary purchases OR be enable by all these lovely hauls! But again, I've been really busy  BUT recently got a new job and found out that one of my benefits is from Chanel! So the fall collection is a for sure to get! Especially since I've been pushing it off lately ush: *The only things I'm thinking about right now are Rose Dilemma, Rose Dentelle, and Pink Teaser. Any other recommendations*? I must go back and read everything I missed!


 
^ Very happy too 'see' you back in this thread *devoted7*! A big congrats on your new job! 

Rose Dilemma, Rose Dentelle and Pink Teaser are absolutely must-haves from the Fall collection in my opinion. I love both eye shadow singles too (Taupe Grise and Vert Khaki). I have and love Enigma too, but if I had to choose, I would get the singles. My favorite shade out of the 3 blushes is Pink Explosion. It can be built up to your desired intensity. Coral Love glossimer has really pretty flashes of pink and orange. I could go on and on ...


----------



## ladystara

pond23 said:


> ^ Very happy too 'see' you back in this thread *devoted7*! A big congrats on your new job!
> 
> Rose Dilemma, Rose Dentelle and Pink Teaser are absolutely must-haves from the Fall collection in my opinion. I love both eye shadow singles too (Taupe Grise and Vert Khaki). I have and love Enigma too, but if I had to choose, I would get the singles. My favorite shade out of the 3 blushes is Pink Explosion. It can be built up to your desired intensity. Coral Love glossimer has really pretty flashes of pink and orange. I could go on and on ...



Pond23, you're making me want to go back out and get more things from the fall collection!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I don't think you can go wrong with anything from the Fall collection!


----------



## ladystara

it'sanaddiction said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with anything from the Fall collection!



Probably not but I'm trying to control myself in anticipation of the collections coming out Sept 1!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

devoted7 said:


> How's everyone doing? I must say...whooaaaa this thread blew up! i haven't been in here in a longgg buttt time! I was trying to avoid the beauty bar because I didn't want to make any unnecessary purchases OR be enable by all these lovely hauls! But again, I've been really busy  BUT recently got a new job and found out that one of my benefits is from Chanel! So the fall collection is a for sure to get! Especially since I've been pushing it off lately ush: The only things I'm thinking about right now are Rose Dilemma, Rose Dentelle, and Pink Teaser. Any other recommendations? I must go back and read everything I missed!


 
you were missed Congrats on the job! Once again thank you sooo much for starting this thread. Yes, even I find that this thread moves at rapid speed. I just jump in where I can. lol! I am in love with Rose Dilemma. I believe you will love it too. Can't wait to see what you buy!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Is the free shipping still going on chanel.com?  I wanted to place an order but the free shipping didnt show up anywhere, did I miss it??!!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^ here ya go,babycakes. Ya got til Aug 8th. Not sure how it works though.


mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Hey ladies I posted this in the Deals and Steals ssection but no one seemed to give a damn so I thought I would share it here too.
> 
> ~~Complimentary Shipping at Chanel.com~~
> 
> Hey ladies just wanted to let you know about the email I received. Normally Chanel offers free shipping with purchases of $150 and up. But from now *through August 8,2010* 11:59PM: Enjoy complimentary UPS Ground Shipping on any purchase.
> 
> Not valid on orders to Hawaii, Alaska, P.O Boxes, and APO/FPO Addresses


----------



## sweetart

Welcome back and congrats on the new job and perks, *devoted!!!*

My faves from the fall collection are the taupe grise shadow, polish in paradoxal, and glossimer in coral reef. I would be happy with just those three.  But that doesn't mean I'm going to return the other things! 

And thank you for the shipping info, *mrsbagalot*! I just ordered an e/s in Safarai and the #12 brush.


----------



## girlygirl3

devoted7 said:


> How's everyone doing? I must say...whooaaaa this thread blew up! i haven't been in here in a longgg buttt time! I was trying to avoid the beauty bar because I didn't want to make any unnecessary purchases OR be enable by all these lovely hauls! But again, I've been really busy  BUT recently got a new job and found out that one of my benefits is from Chanel! So the fall collection is a for sure to get! Especially since I've been pushing it off lately ush: The only things I'm thinking about right now are Rose Dilemma, Rose Dentelle, and Pink Teaser. Any other recommendations? I must go back and read everything I missed!


 
Congratulations on your new job!  It's so exciting to start in a new place!  I'm wondering how one of your benefits is from Chanel - so jealous!  

Anyway, my recommendations are Enigma quad and cassis e/l!


----------



## pond23

ladystara said:


> Pond23, you're making me want to go back out and get more things from the fall collection!!


 
^ You should! You really should *ladystara*!  Chanel hit a home run with the Fall collection IMHO.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I agree *pond* - this fall collection is amazing!  

Question for you all - would it look wierd to line my upper lid with Cassis, and then my lower lid with a brown or grey?  I love the color, but  lining my lower lids with purples make me look like I've been crying, so trying to decide if theres a way  can wear it...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I frequently use different colors for liners, and like the look. I always go with a lighter color on the bottom, so I think if you used the gray for the bottom it would look good!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My Enigma palette arrived today, and I  it! The darks are not too dark, but are buildable so they could be if you wanted. I'm glad I got one before they are gone, can't believe I even hesitated!

Ordered from the website, free shipping and got some free samples of the eye makeup remover, Inimitable mascara and Chance EDT.


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> My Enigma palette arrived today, and I  it! The darks are not too dark, but are buildable so they could be if you wanted. I'm glad I got one before they are gone, can't believe I even hesitated!
> 
> Ordered from the website, free shipping and got some free samples of the eye makeup remover, Inimitable mascara and Chance EDT.



Yay!!!  Holy killer samples, too!!  

I am so glad that the quad worked out for you.


----------



## Loquita

MrsTGreen said:


> I've got to have that amethyst eyeshadow! It's GORGEOUS!!!



You must.  I am jealous of all of you with brown eyes, because Amethyst has got to look that much better on you!! It is the most complex purple shadow I have ever seen - it's tough to photograph, in fact.


----------



## Loquita

pond23 said:


> ^ That is music to my ears *MrsTGreen*! Thank you so much for the recommendation. Bois Bleu and Black Jade will be mine. Yay!



Bois Bleu is beautiful - another color that I have not seen duped!  
I have been drooling over that one, too.  (Does it ever end??  )


----------



## Loquita

bunnymasseuse said:


> Loquita, that just looks like one makeup pr0n blush boobie to me
> 
> Love the pics!





I assure you woman that this is one hot boobie!!!  

I wore it today for the first time - and loved it _even more_ than in the store - it lasted all day in 95 degree heat, and I applied very little.  Impressive!


----------



## Loquita

gre8dane said:


> Please post a picture and let me know, others that have these as well, what you think about it.  I'm going to try on the reds next time I can play, there are two reds and I need a _sexy, classic refined yet naughty red_!   Does the lacquer have a strong taste & odor - I had to return the *Vamp* lipstick during the Pulp Fiction years due to the taste & odor.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the Amethyst and love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Cassis eyeliner.  Great purchase for me!




You know, I am very sensitive to smells and haven't noticed an excessive scent on those.  I am like you - I LOVE red lips!! They are my absolute fave, followed by nude lips (the extremes).  

I was a Vamp wearer, too.    That was my first Chanel lippie, in fact.  I wore it to death...memories....sigh...

Glad to hear that you love the Amethyst!!  I will bust mine out for a thing I have on Sunday.


----------



## Loquita

sweetart said:


> Great hauls, ladies!
> 
> Lo ~ I'm waiting to hear what you think of amethyst!!!
> 
> I had the poudre douce in one of the peche shades and returned it. The powder itself was awesome but I didn't like the glitter all over my fave.



Thanks for the input on the powder!  I will pass since it has lots of glitter - I won't use it that much if it's like that.


----------



## ladystara

I'm glad you're back Sweetart!

I know this is the Chanel thread - but I'm trying to decide if I should get Taupe Gris or get the Urban Decay Naked Palette!  What do you ladies think?


----------



## ladystara

it'sanaddiction said:


> My Enigma palette arrived today, and I  it! The darks are not too dark, but are buildable so they could be if you wanted. I'm glad I got one before they are gone, can't believe I even hesitated!
> 
> Ordered from the website, free shipping and got some free samples of the eye makeup remover, Inimitable mascara and Chance EDT.



Gorgeous haul!!  Do  I need a code for the free samples?


----------



## nicci404

Anyone have the Smoky Eye quad? I have never done a smoky eye before. Can you wear it to work (professional setting - law firm) or should it only be for going out?


----------



## Izzy's Mom

ladystara said:


> Gorgeous haul!!  Do  I need a code for the free samples?



No code needed! Just check the boxes for samples when you check out.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

nicci404 said:


> Anyone have the Smoky Eye quad? I have never done a smoky eye before. Can you wear it to work (professional setting - law firm) or should it only be for going out?



Just got it but haven't used it yet. As with all Chanel you can layer lightly so I think it could be fine for work using the two medium shades in the quad.


----------



## girlygirl3

Needanotherbag said:


> I agree *pond* - this fall collection is amazing!
> 
> Question for you all - would it look wierd to line my upper lid with Cassis, and then my lower lid with a brown or grey? I love the color, but lining my lower lids with purples make me look like I've been crying, so trying to decide if theres a way can wear it...


 
Absolutely!  I do this all the time!  Normally, colors on my upper lash - unless it's a bright color - won't show up as anything but dark, which is why I like wearing this one on my lower lash!  Anyway, very often I will wear black or brown on top and then a grey (such as UD 24/7 Oil slcik) on the lower lash!


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> My Enigma palette arrived today, and I  it! The darks are not too dark, but are buildable so they could be if you wanted. I'm glad I got one before they are gone, can't believe I even hesitated!
> 
> Ordered from the website, free shipping and got some free samples of the eye makeup remover, Inimitable mascara and Chance EDT.


 
Congratulations, glad you didn't miss it!  I love this quad and I will use it more in the fall when I will build it up!  
I'll have to try to score a mascara sample!


----------



## NorthStar

it'sanaddiction said:


> My Enigma palette arrived today, and I  it! The darks are not too dark, but are buildable so they could be if you wanted. I'm glad I got one before they are gone, can't believe I even hesitated!
> 
> Ordered from the website, free shipping and got some free samples of the eye makeup remover, Inimitable mascara and Chance EDT.




Ahhh Enigma quad=.  I got the same samples, the mascara rocks and I already have Chane Eau Tendre but wanted a mini travel size for on the go lol.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks ladies for your opinions, I think I do need that Cassis liner as well as vert khaki and taupe gris - then I have everything I need from the fall collection.  Cant wait to hear about the looks created with the Enigma palette, I havent touched mine yet.

And someone mentioned the UD Naked palette or Chanel - If you can get both you should - I cant wait until that Naked palette comes off of backorder!


----------



## ladystara

Needanotherbag said:


> Thanks ladies for your opinions, I think I do need that Cassis liner as well as vert khaki and taupe gris - then I have everything I need from the fall collection.  Cant wait to hear about the looks created with the Enigma palette, I havent touched mine yet.
> 
> And someone mentioned the UD Naked palette or Chanel - If you can get both you should - I cant wait until that Naked palette comes off of backorder!


 
That's what I was afraid of!!  I haven't tried the Taupe Gres on my eyes yet, but I'm going to check it out tomorrow.  My eyes are tough to work with and I have no clue how to put on eyeshadow yet!


----------



## kathywko

I am really digging the Vert Khaki color! I don't think I have anything similar to it.


----------



## kathywko

Is Vert Khaki the same color as the top right color in the Enigma Quad?


----------



## mcb100

I just bought this and am so excited for it to arrive: http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2946321...hanel+>+Beauty+>+Brushes&origin=searchresults


----------



## nekonat

I keep getting more and more excited for this collection! It doesn't arrive in Canada until Aug 7th... *sigh*


----------



## pond23

mcb100 said:


> I just bought this and am so excited for it to arrive: http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2946321...hanel+>+Beauty+>+Brushes&origin=searchresults


 
I love the Professional Makeup Brush set *mcb100*! The foundation brush in it is so soft. And the tweed detailing around the large case is so cute. Great purchase!


----------



## mcb100

^Thanks. I have a Chanel mini powder brush and was really impressed by the quality and softness of the brushes, so I thought I'd get a few more brushes.


----------



## Loquita

kathywko said:


> Is Vert Khaki the same color as the top right color in the Enigma Quad?



Nope - it's very different, as there are no greens in the Enigma quad.  I normally don't wear greens, but Vert Khaki is a very wearable one.  If you look back a bit in this thread I have some swatches comparing Vert Khaki to MAC Sumptuous Olive.  They look almost identical in the pan, but they are very different once swatched - not only in terms of shade, but also finish.  Sump. Olive is a pretty heavy frost, while the VK is a shimmer and just easier to wear all around IMO.


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> Thanks ladies for your opinions, I think I do need that Cassis liner as well as vert khaki and taupe gris - then I have everything I need from the fall collection.  Cant wait to hear about the looks created with the Enigma palette, I havent touched mine yet.
> 
> *And someone mentioned the UD Naked palette or Chanel - If you can get both you should - I cant wait until that Naked palette comes off of backorder!*



ITA, on all counts!


----------



## ladystara

Loquita said:


> ITA, on all counts!


 
It was me!  I am way too enabled by this thread!  Going to the mall tomorrow


----------



## kathywko

OHH thank youuu, *Lo*! UGH this just makes me want it moreee!


----------



## jpgoeth

I got my haul from Izzys today!  Both of the lipsticks that I ordered have nicks in the tops.  I'm not sure if I should bother trying to return - they are clearly new, it just looks like they got twisted into the lid.  Hmmmm...

I'll take some pics tomorrow when it's light!  Plus I have an ebay score that I got awhile ago- Delice nail polish for 8.99 (I think) + shipping!


----------



## Loquita

ladystara said:


> It was me!  I am way too enabled by this thread!  Going to the mall tomorrow



I know - this thread is a killer.  

I am glad to have been of "help" to you, too, *kathy*.


----------



## Loquita

jpgoeth said:


> I got my haul from Izzys today!  Both of the lipsticks that I ordered have nicks in the tops.  I'm not sure if I should bother trying to return - they are clearly new, it just looks like they got twisted into the lid.  Hmmmm...
> 
> I'll take some pics tomorrow when it's light!  Plus I have an ebay score that I got awhile ago- Delice nail polish for 8.99 (I think) + shipping!



Awww..I am sorry to hear about your Izzy's order - that stinks.  

I would contact them.  I will be sure and check my next order and see what's up, since it should be arriving this week.  

Congrats on the polish score though, that's an amazing price!


----------



## devoted7

wow, this thread blows up constantly! that's insane! thanks everyone for the recommendations. I think I'm going to check out the Fall collection sometime this weekend. I saw it once already but didn't have much time to play around with it much. The lipsticks are amazing along with glossimers. I want it all! Also, the quad...I think it's more for night time look?



pond23 said:


> ^ Very happy too 'see' you back in this thread *devoted7*! A big congrats on your new job!
> 
> Rose Dilemma, Rose Dentelle and Pink Teaser are absolutely must-haves from the Fall collection in my opinion. I love both eye shadow singles too (Taupe Grise and Vert Khaki). I have and love Enigma too, but if I had to choose, I would get the singles. My favorite shade out of the 3 blushes is Pink Explosion. It can be built up to your desired intensity. Coral Love glossimer has really pretty flashes of pink and orange. I could go on and on ...


thanks!!! AND AND AND, I want all of those! sooo tempting to get them all! seriously! I'm hoping to get them this weekend!



DeeDeeDelovely said:


> you were missed Congrats on the job! Once again thank you sooo much for starting this thread. Yes, even I find that this thread moves at rapid speed. I just jump in where I can. lol! I am in love with Rose Dilemma. I believe you will love it too. Can't wait to see what you buy!


awww thanks  Everyone is raving about rose dilemma! i need to check it out. It was sold out when I was last at the counter. I need to go to a different mall!



it'sanaddiction said:


> My Enigma palette arrived today, and I  it! The darks are not too dark, but are buildable so they could be if you wanted. I'm glad I got one before they are gone, can't believe I even hesitated!
> 
> Ordered from the website, free shipping and got some free samples of the eye makeup remover, Inimitable mascara and Chance EDT.


LOVE YOUR HAUL! like always 



nicci404 said:


> Anyone have the Smoky Eye quad? I have never done a smoky eye before. Can you wear it to work (professional setting - law firm) or should it only be for going out?


I don't have the smokey eyes quad, but have murano. I believe that murano has a nice look and perfect for your job! But again, it really depends how professional your work place is. I use to work at a couple law offices...one was very very professional, where as the other was more business casual. 
Also, I've murano still gives you that night time smokey look and it also gives you a great day time look too. HTH's!


mcb100 said:


> I just bought this and am so excited for it to arrive: http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2946321...hanel+>+Beauty+>+Brushes&origin=searchresults



the best brush set, and literally worth the price!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Does anyone know how Rose Dentelle compares to Rose Comete?


----------



## pond23

it'sanaddiction said:


> Does anyone know how Rose Dentelle compares to Rose Comete?


 
^ Rose Comete is a frosty (not 80's frost though! more subtle) cooler-toned rosey-pink with slight lilac undertones. Rose Dentelle is more of a neutral to very slightly warm-toned creamy nudey-rose shade.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Thanks pond


----------



## Loquita

^ITA w/ *pond*'s great description!!

And *kathy*, I  your new avatar...

Okay, so I posted my lovely (or horrid??? ) weekend binge in the regular beauty purchases thread, but I will post some extra Chanel pics here...

BTW, thanks to *pond*, *girlygirl*, *Izzy's Mom* & *sweetart*, I finally managed to order the elusive Holiday 2009 Les Minis set from Nordie's - and some Abricot e/s from Beauty Encounter!!  

Here's what I got this weekend (i was in a neutrals kinda mood):






Sarong Glossimer, Cinnamon e/s, Nude l/l


----------



## Loquita

A close-up of Cinnamon (which is part of the perm line but is surprisingly hard to find - it's always sold out around here!):





Some swatch action:






Nude l/l is beautiful...but if you are looking for a liner that is more neutral, Natural is a better bet.  I love them both.


----------



## pellarin22

Hey Nekonat

I saw the brush set when I was in Arizona last week. It is worth the money. I don't know if that is coming to Canada though. Have you heard if it is coming here?


----------



## nekonat

pellarin22 said:


> Hey Nekonat
> 
> I saw the brush set when I was in Arizona last week. It is worth the money. I don't know if that is coming to Canada though. Have you heard if it is coming here?


 
No idea...even the Chanel sales girls at the counter don't even know because they JUST got prepped for the fall launch (which is Aug 8th) *sigh*


----------



## pellarin22

The Fall line is already selling in the US. My friend bought the quad with the purple colours. It looks really nice and will go with any skin tone. I bought the foundation which I am wearing right now and love it. 
I had asked here about the brush kit and the Chanel girl at Yorkdale  Toronto told me that they used to carry it here but nobody bought it so they discontinued it and now people are asking for it again. 
I'm debating whether to buy it from Nordstrom online, the brushes themselves make it worth the money.


----------



## pellarin22

I was also lucky enough to find the lipstick that I have been looking for since the fall. It's a brush at one end and you twist the other end and the colour comes out. I found it at the Saks in Phoenix. They had all the colours but it has been discontinued on Chanel.com and at the department stores.


----------



## Loquita

^Which lipstick is that one, *pellarin*?  I am intrigued...and it would also drive me crazy to have to wait so long for the fall stuff when it's already in the States.

(But on the other hand, lots of countries get fantastic Chanel items that we never get here, or are only LE for us.  I would _love_ to have as many Chanel foundation options as they have in Asia and Australia/New Zealand!)


----------



## Loquita

And my eyeshadows from Beauty Encounter just arrived:  both are a tad darker than they appear in these pics.  The first one is beige, and the second is abricot, which I was looking for for a long time until *Izzy's Mom* kindly helped me.   I love this color - it is _exactly _what I wanted...it's pretty tough to find a good peach eyeshadow.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Abricot is gorgeous!  Must add that to the evergrowing wishlist...


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Loquita said:


> And my eyeshadows from Beauty Encounter just arrived:  both are a tad darker than they appear in these pics.  The first one is beige, and the second is abricot, which I was looking for for a long time until *Izzy's Mom* kindly helped me.   I love this color - it is _exactly _what I wanted...it's pretty tough to find a good peach eyeshadow.


 I am so happy that this worked out for you!!!!!


----------



## mcb100

How are the single soft touch eyeshadows? I was thinking about buying some (maybe in Bamboo or Lagoon or maybe a purple color?), but I've never tried Chanel shadows (although I do love the bags  ) before so I'm kind of unsure of the quality. Are they chalky or are they blendable?


----------



## pond23

mcb100 said:


> How are the single soft touch eyeshadows? I was thinking about buying some (maybe in Bamboo or Lagoon or maybe a purple color?), but I've never tried Chanel shadows (although I do love the bags  ) before so I'm kind of unsure of the quality. Are they chalky or are they blendable?


 
^ I LOVE the Chanel soft touch single eye shadows *mcb100*! Most of the colors are so smooth and buttery-soft. They just glide right on without any pulling or tugging. I prefer the singles to the quads. Right now, my favorite shades include: Vanilla, Sillage, Fizz, Nomade, Heather Rose, Amethyst, Vert Khaki, Taupe Grise, Khaki. I have my eye on Safari, Bois Bleu, Abricot, Lily, etc. I use the Vanilla almost every day as an allover base or to highlight under the brow bone. It is one of the silkiest eye shadows I have ever used.


----------



## pond23

Congrats on getting the Chanel Les Minis brush set *Loquita*! I was so happy that Nordies restocked and that you and *girlygirl3* were able to order it!


----------



## ladystara

I just picked up the Taupe Gres over the weekend!!   I love it!  I also picked up the UD due to the enabling of this thread!


----------



## pellarin22

The lipstick I bought was called CRÈME GLOSS LUMIÈRE
BRUSH ON CRÈME LIP COLOUR , it was on the Chanel website last fall. But when I went to my Chanel counter here in Canada, they never got it. I went to NYC in the fall and all the Chanel counters there didn't have it and said it was discontinued. The Saks in Phoenix had the testers even though they were discontinued and they had some in stock.


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Some swatch action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude l/l is beautiful...but if you are looking for a liner that is more neutral, Natural is a better bet. I love them both.


 
These are so pretty!  Thanks for the swatches.  I'm especially liking Sarong!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> BTW, thanks to *pond*, *girlygirl*, *Izzy's Mom* & *sweetart*, I finally managed to order the elusive Holiday 2009 Les Minis set from Nordie's -[/COLOR] and some Abricot e/s from Beauty Encounter!!


 
I have to give my thanks to everyone, especially pond23 , for my Holiday 2009 Les Minis brush set!  It just arrived today and it's beautiful!


----------



## Loquita

pellarin22 said:


> The lipstick I bought was called CRÈME GLOSS LUMIÈRE
> BRUSH ON CRÈME LIP COLOUR , it was on the Chanel website last fall. But when I went to my Chanel counter here in Canada, they never got it. I went to NYC in the fall and all the Chanel counters there didn't have it and said it was discontinued. The Saks in Phoenix had the testers even though they were discontinued and they had some in stock.



Thanks!  You know, I think that I have one of these coming to me in a swap from a Canadian on MUA - I am excited.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> These are so pretty!  Thanks for the swatches.  I'm especially liking Sarong!



Sarong is beauuuuuutiful.


----------



## Loquita

pond23 said:


> Congrats on getting the Chanel Les Minis brush set *Loquita*! I was so happy that Nordies restocked and that you and *girlygirl3* were able to order it!



Thanks so much - you & *girly* made one of my MU dreams come true!  

They should ship by 8/5, and I cam dying to get them.  I already have some giftcards that I am hoarding for the new Holiday set when it comes out in September.  An SA told me that the carrying case is even better than the 2009 Les Minis one - she is getting it for the case alone, lol!


----------



## Loquita

Izzy's Mom said:


> I am so happy that this worked out for you!!!!!



Thanks so much!!! I am in serious love with this shadow, it is perfection.


----------



## Loquita

mcb100 said:


> How are the single soft touch eyeshadows? I was thinking about buying some (maybe in Bamboo or Lagoon or maybe a purple color?), but I've never tried Chanel shadows (although I do love the bags  ) before so I'm kind of unsure of the quality. Are they chalky or are they blendable?



The single shadows are excellent - I would say that while I adore so many of the quads, the single shadows are probably more consistent in terms of quality (at least in my experience).  The texture is like buttah...and several of the colors are so unique, yet infinitely wearable. Each is almost like two shadows in one, because they are pretty different when applied wet vs. dry. If you want something purple, I would highly recommend Amethyst.  If you look back a bit in this thread I have some close-ups of that color.    It's TDF.  

You might also want to consider getting the two shadows that are currently LE, both of which are wonderful:  Vert Khaki and Taupe Grisse.


----------



## Loquita

ladystara said:


> I just picked up the Taupe Gres over the weekend!!   I love it!  I also picked up the UD due to the enabling of this thread!



You are a woman of fine taste!  Great choices!  I'm glad to hear that you like them so much.


----------



## karester

Loquita said:


>



I want this soooo bad! It's gorgeous!


----------



## jpgoeth

I'm officially a junkie... stopped by Nordstroms and picked up the exclusive quad and pink teaser.  I *HEART* the pink teaser!  I was waffling on the quad, but since it's limited edition (blah blah) I just decided to go ahead and buy it and return it later if I change my mind.  It's pretty, but I'm thinking that I might like the dunes quad as much or better for an everyday sort of thing.  Does anyone have that one?


----------



## jpgoeth

Loquita said:


> And my eyeshadows from Beauty Encounter just arrived:  both are a tad darker than they appear in these pics.  The first one is beige, and the second is abricot, which I was looking for for a long time until *Izzy's Mom* kindly helped me.   I love this color - it is _exactly _what I wanted...it's pretty tough to find a good peach eyeshadow.



I love them both...ugh!  The beige looks a lot like vanilla to me so maybe I can pass on that one since I have vanilla.  Thoughts?


----------



## jpgoeth

And here's my Izzy's haul!

NP in Miami Peach, Orange Fizz, and Splendeur
Glossimer in Jupiter
Aqualumiere Gloss in Tangerine Dream
Aqualumiere lipstick in Galapagos 
Rouge Allure lipstick in Super 





Here you can see how the tips of the lipsticks are chipped:





I'm still deciding whether or not to worry about it, I figure at best they'll have me ship both back and replace them.  I don't want to wait and I don't want to deal with the hassle of returning.  Super is badly chipped, IMO, and I can see where it got mashed into the end of the tube.  Perhaps that's how Izzy's ended up with it in the first place?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Great haul! Can't wait for my Izzy's stuff! If it were me, I would just keep the lippies, too much of a hassle and in a couple of uses you won't know the difference. They may not be able to replace Super, it's temporarily sold out.

Yeah, I'm curious too where they get their stuff?


----------



## jpgoeth

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Great haul! Can't wait for my Izzy's stuff! If it were me, I would just keep the lippies, too much of a hassle and in a couple of uses you won't know the difference. T*hey may not be able to replace Super*, it's temporarily sold out.
> 
> Yeah, I'm curious too where they get their stuff?



Yep, that's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I'm an enabler, guilty as charged!

Have you seen the Holiday Collection? Comes out in October, I think.

The 2 new Rouge Coco lippies are LE and both the Ombres Duo and the Quad are speaking to me! Loving the nail polishes too!

http://www.chicprofile.com/2010/07/chanel-holiday-2010-color-collection.html


----------



## jpgoeth

Oh yes, I have been drooling over that promo pic!  I'm interested in the quad, the Magnolia Rouge Coco, the Charming Glossimer, and both nail polishes....


----------



## jpgoeth

And I just won another nail polish on ebay... but it was only $15 including shipping!  How can I pass up a deal like that?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^You can't!! Which one did you win?


----------



## Bridget S.

pond23 said:


> Congrats on getting the Chanel Les Minis brush set *Loquita*! I was so happy that Nordies restocked and that you and *girlygirl3* were able to order it!


Please, tell me more about the brush set  : ) Is it the $120 one on the website?


----------



## Needanotherbag

jpgoeth said:


> I'm officially a junkie... stopped by Nordstroms and picked up the exclusive quad and pink teaser.  I *HEART* the pink teaser!  I was waffling on the quad, but since it's limited edition (blah blah) I just decided to go ahead and buy it and return it later if I change my mind.  It's pretty, but I'm thinking that I might like the dunes quad as much or better for an everyday sort of thing.  Does anyone have that one?



I have both quads and use them equally as much for everyday looks - I dont feel they are very similar, BUT what I do love is that they all look good together, so I have been using colors from both quads on looks and LOVE it.  Sorry, not much help, but I think you need both


----------



## pond23

Bridget S. said:


> Please, tell me more about the brush set : ) Is it the $120 one on the website?


 
^ *Bridget S*.: The Chanel Les Minis brush set is the $120 brush set at Nordies. It is a great travel set of brushes. The powder brush is the star of the show. It is so soft and fluffy. I use it almost every day to apply loose or pressed powder. I've ignored all of my other powder brushes ever since I bought this set. They feel neglected now.  This was supposed to be a limited edition set, so if you want it, you should grab it now. Hee hee! I can't suppress my enabling tendencies.  All (except for maybe one LV boutique) of the Chanel boutiques are sold out of it.


----------



## jpgoeth

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^You can't!! Which one did you win?



That's what I thought!  I got Rose Satin


----------



## jpgoeth

Needanotherbag said:


> I have both quads and use them equally as much for everyday looks - I dont feel they are very similar, BUT what I do love is that they all look good together, so I have been using colors from both quads on looks and LOVE it.  Sorry, not much help, but I think you need both



Lol, you're right - you are no help!


----------



## pond23

it'sanaddiction said:


> I'm an enabler, guilty as charged!
> 
> Have you seen the Holiday Collection? Comes out in October, I think.
> 
> The 2 new Rouge Coco lippies are LE and both the Ombres Duo and the Quad are speaking to me! Loving the nail polishes too!
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2010/07/chanel-holiday-2010-color-collection.html


 
^ Why does Chanel keep coming out with beautiful collections? I am running out of space in my makeup bags. I am lusting after: Misty Soft, Magnolia RC, Charming and Pink Pulsion glossimers, Pulsion and Mica Rose nail polishes. Yikes! My closet is being taken over by Chanel makeup! LOL!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

pond23 said:


> ^ Why does Chanel keep coming out with beautiful collections? I am running out of space in my makeup bags. I am lusting after: Misty Soft, Magnolia RC, Charming and Pink Pulsion glossimers, Pulsion and Mica Rose nail polishes. Yikes! *My closet is being taken over by Chanel makeup*! LOL!


 
Word! Praise Mose that they don't come out with a collection every 60 seconds like MAC..


----------



## ladystara

Loquita or Pond, is there a way for you to post a picture of the brush set?  I have an older travel set that I picked up a few years ago that I want to compare


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Here's a pic of my Izzy's order.

Venus Glossimer
Mistral 
Base Coat
Miami Peach


----------



## ladystara

it'sanaddiction said:


> Here's a pic of my Izzy's order.
> 
> Venus Glossimer
> Mistral
> Base Coat
> Miami Peach



Gorgeous!!!!  I'm so jealous!  I'm supposed to be on a ban :'(


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Thanks! Well, I should be, LOL!


----------



## ladystara

I am until September!


----------



## jpgoeth

it'sanaddiction said:


> Here's a pic of my Izzy's order.
> 
> Venus Glossimer
> Mistral
> Base Coat
> Miami Peach



ooooh I really like Venus... let us know how you like Mistral when you use it - I have it and don't really love it.  Maybe it'll be OK for toes but it looks so Pepto Bismol to me on my fingers


----------



## Loquita

I love the Venus Glossimer!!! Please let us know what it looks like on, *it'sanaddiction*!

(Pretty please).  :greengrin:


----------



## Loquita

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Word! Praise Mose that they don't come out with a collection every 60 seconds like MAC..





I have had the exact same thought more than once.  Trust me.


----------



## Loquita

ladystara said:


> Loquita or Pond, is there a way for you to post a picture of the brush set?  I have an older travel set that I picked up a few years ago that I want to compare



You mean the Holiday 2009 Les Minis?  I don't have it yet, but it should be arriving later on this week or Monday at the very latest!  I will take detailed pics once it arrives, promise.


----------



## Loquita

jpgoeth said:


> I love them both...ugh!  The beige looks a lot like vanilla to me so maybe I can pass on that one since I have vanilla.  Thoughts?



I def. think that you can pass on Beige if you have Vanilla - though Beige is a tad darker than it appears in my pic.  I was actually going to get Vanilla or Ivory myself until I saw Beige.  (Great minds think alike, clearly).  HTH!  

And yes, you are a Chanel junkie.  But we  you anyways, lol.


PS:  Mind you that all of this info. is coming from another Chanel junkie!!!!


----------



## Loquita

karester said:


> I want this soooo bad! It's gorgeous!



I know!!! I adore this color - if you want it it's on sale at Beauty Encounter now (they have great CS, btw - they ship like lightning!)  

It is the perfect peach - not too much shimmer, but not flat and chalky at all.  The reviews on MUA are wonderful, which is what convinced me to get it.


----------



## Loquita

jpgoeth said:


> And here's my Izzy's haul!
> 
> NP in Miami Peach, Orange Fizz, and Splendeur
> Glossimer in Jupiter
> Aqualumiere Gloss in Tangerine Dream
> Aqualumiere lipstick in Galapagos
> Rouge Allure lipstick in Super
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see how the tips of the lipsticks are chipped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still deciding whether or not to worry about it, I figure at best they'll have me ship both back and replace them.  I don't want to wait and I don't want to deal with the hassle of returning.  Super is badly chipped, IMO, and I can see where it got mashed into the end of the tube.  Perhaps that's how Izzy's ended up with it in the first place?



AMAZING haul!!! Tangerine Dream is my HG gloss (I have two hoarded at the moment, may get another - insane, I know) - Super and Splendeur are other faves.   

Gorgeous color choices!!!

I missed out on the Genial when they had it, though.... If anyone sees it pop back up, please let me know, thanks! I need that lippie.  My SA at Macy's wears it and she looks so gorgeous with it on (but then again, she is beautiful and could wear a bag over her head and look hot, lol). 

PS:  ITA w/ *it'sanaddiction*.  I would keep the lippies and not exchange.  You won't notice it after a few uses.  (And you will use that color a lot, it's beautiful).  

PPS:  (Sorry for the novel, btw):  How does Galapagos look on?  I love the color in the tube, and am a sucker for sheer lipsticks in general.  TIA!


----------



## Loquita

pond23 said:


> ^ Why does Chanel keep coming out with beautiful collections? I am running out of space in my makeup bags. I am lusting after: Misty Soft, Magnolia RC, Charming and Pink Pulsion glossimers, Pulsion and Mica Rose nail polishes. Yikes! My closet is being taken over by Chanel makeup! LOL!



I don't know about you, but I am experiencing a minor victory here since I only want about 95% of this collection, as opposed to the _whole.damn.thing._ 

Me wants:
Pink Pulsion and Pleasing Glossimers
Both Rouge Cocos  (but the Magnolia will prob. not work on me, bah)
Quad (it's beautiful!!!!)
Pulsion Vernis 
Misty Soft e/s Duo = this is very, very interesting 

And of course the Les Minis for this Holidays.  

I will need to start selling plasma, STAT.


----------



## ladystara

I want the Les Minis too!!!  Gorgeous!!  I love the white and black brush!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Loquita said:


> I love the Venus Glossimer!!! Please let us know what it looks like on, *it'sanaddiction*!
> 
> (Pretty please). :greengrin:


 
I love it! Very pigmented, lots of shine. Here is a much better review than I could give..

http://www.temptalia.com/the-summer-season-chanel-venus-124-glossimer


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks to all you enablers, Abricot is on its way to me (along with Lotus, because it accidentally found its way to my cart LOL)

Am now going on a "Cosmetics Diet", as *Loquita* calls it...I'm not good with bans, so maybe a diet would work better for me


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Here's a question for my fellow "chanelaholics." Is there a formula difference between the US made Quadras and those made in Europe or Asia? I know the presentation is different (round v square pans) but are there other differences? And is it safe to purchase LE off of Ebay? I am thinking in terms of "Oasis" and others which no longer seem to be available.


----------



## pond23

^ Oasis is still available on Chanel.com *Izzy's Mom*! The Quadras made in Europe or in Asia are baked, so the texture and the consistency are a bit different. Some people prefer the US formulations, other prefer the European/Asian ones. I prefer the US blushes and eye shadows because they seem silkier and easier to blend, and tend to have better color payoff. However, having said that, the difference is not enormous, so I would not hesitate to buy European-formulated Chanel eye shadows if I really liked the colors and if there were availability issues here in the US.


----------



## jpgoeth

Loquita said:


> AMAZING haul!!! Tangerine Dream is my HG gloss (I have two hoarded at the moment, may get another - insane, I know) - Super and Splendeur are other faves.
> 
> Gorgeous color choices!!!
> 
> I missed out on the Genial when they had it, though.... If anyone sees it pop back up, please let me know, thanks! I need that lippie.  My SA at Macy's wears it and she looks so gorgeous with it on (but then again, she is beautiful and could wear a bag over her head and look hot, lol).
> 
> PS:  ITA w/ *it'sanaddiction*.  I would keep the lippies and not exchange.  You won't notice it after a few uses.  (And you will use that color a lot, it's beautiful).
> 
> PPS:  (Sorry for the novel, btw):  How does Galapagos look on?  I love the color in the tube, and am a sucker for sheer lipsticks in general.  TIA!



I'm loving Galapagos - it's really pretty on, sort of a pinky nude on me.  I love it because it's subtle but definitely more than bare lips, KWIM?


----------



## pond23

Loquita said:


> *I don't know about you, but I am experiencing a minor victory here since I only want about 95% of this collection, as opposed to the *_*whole.damn.thing*._


 
^ I consider that progress *Loquita*! LOL! I was so proud of myself for buying only 2, and not all 3, of the new Fall blushes. 

I forgot about the Les Minis and the other holiday gift sets! Those are also part of my wish list. I have had to stop looking at most other makeup brands (except for MAC) because of Chanel. Even my MAC purchases have been cut down to make room for my lovely little beauty goodies with the interlocking CC's.


----------



## Needanotherbag

pond23 said:


> ^ I consider that progress *Loquita*! LOL! I was so proud of myself for buying only 2, and not all 3, of the new Fall blushes.
> 
> I forgot about the Les Minis and the other holiday gift sets! Those are also part of my wish list. I have had to stop looking at most other makeup brands (except for MAC) because of Chanel. Even my MAC purchases have been cut down to make room for my lovely little beauty goodies with the interlocking CC's.



Too funny, thats me too - I am so in love with Chanel now that I could care less what new launches are coming up for MAC, I'm saving my monies for the Chanel Fall launch!  (Though I did end up making a Lancome purchase since I needed foundation.)


----------



## jpgoeth

I'm with you guys - I used to be really into NARS, now I don't even look at it because I love all of the Chanel products so much.


----------



## ladystara

I like thinking of it was a Chanel diet instead of a ban!  Anxiously waiting for September though!  Maybe we can just buy 4-5 times a year..haha when the collections are out.


----------



## kathywko

I just picked up the Vert Khaki! I LOVEEEE THIS COLOR and i dont have anything like ittttt! i dont think i can express it enough hahah


I looked into the Enigma Quad and it wan't as amazing on my skin as I had hoped  I really must stop buying until....the next collection comes out! haha


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> I love it! Very pigmented, lots of shine. Here is a much better review than I could give..
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/the-summer-season-chanel-venus-124-glossimer



Damn that Temptalia!!! 




(Just kidding - I actually love her lots).


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> Thanks to all you enablers, Abricot is on its way to me (along with Lotus, because it accidentally found its way to my cart LOL)
> 
> Am now going on a "Cosmetics Diet", as *Loquita* calls it...I'm not good with bans, so maybe a diet would work better for me



Oooooo...you got Lotus.  (I want that one, too). 

Glad that the Abricot pics "helped!"


----------



## Loquita

jpgoeth said:


> I'm loving Galapagos - it's really pretty on, sort of a pinky nude on me.  I love it because it's subtle but definitely more than bare lips, KWIM?



I am sooo loving that color.  Am tempted to take advantage of free Chanel.com shipping....hmmmmm.....do you know what color foundation you wear in MAC, btw?  This might help me seal the deal (or not, lol).  TIA!


----------



## Loquita

ladystara said:


> I like thinking of it was a Chanel diet instead of a ban!  Anxiously waiting for September though!  Maybe we can just buy 4-5 times a year..haha when the collections are out.





I hadn't thought of it that way - brilliant!!!  

And I have bought pretty much 90% Chanel for months now.  No MAC at all, in fact.  

Just a bit of Bobbi Brown and NARS along with Chanel.  In fact, I ended up returning the NARS gloss that I just bought last week to put the money towards more Chanel.  (Yep. I am _ill_).


----------



## Loquita

kathywko said:


> I just picked up the Vert Khaki! I LOVEEEE THIS COLOR and i dont have anything like ittttt! i dont think i can express it enough hahah
> 
> 
> I looked into the Enigma Quad and it wan't as amazing on my skin as I had hoped  I really must stop buying until....the next collection comes out! haha



Yippeeeee!!! Great choice!!! You know, I am thinking that I would like to pick up some of the Vert Bronze e/l to wear with the Vert Khaki, since I have nothing at all like it.  Does anyone have the Vert Bronze?  Thoughts?  

(I tend to like any eye makeup that has bronze in it, so I am interested).  

And *kathy*, I hate to break it to you but I have read all over the place that the Enigma quad tends to swatch very poorly in general.  On MUA several of the reviewers recommend that you apply it to your eyes before dismissing it outright, because it is far better once you put it on your lids.

(If you want, we can just pretend that I didn't type the above information).


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Lo, you're funny  a diet instead of a ban! But, I could be with you on this. A ban is just too restricting!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Well, I placed another order, you know, since it was free shipping. And the GWP are awesome too!

GWP Aqualumiere Lipstick and GLoss
GWP Eye Makeup Remover
Taupe Grise Eye Shadow
Cassis Liner


----------



## ladystara

Tempted to get a nail polish or something just to get the awesome GWP!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I know what you mean. I now have 2 of the little eye makeup removers and 4 of the mini mascaras, but they are perfect for weekends away! I always feel ripped off when I order from MAC, they never give GWP.


----------



## ladystara

and the mini lipstick is adorable!


----------



## devoted7

OMG! I'm sooo drooling over everyone's hauls...goshness. sooo jealous!


----------



## ladystara

Btw devoted - do you own the Sarah wallet? - Trying to decide how usable and durable it is.

I'm looking at my Chanel eyeshadow the the UD but I have no clue how to use them!


----------



## jpgoeth

Loquita said:


> I am sooo loving that color.  Am tempted to take advantage of free Chanel.com shipping....hmmmmm.....do you know what color foundation you wear in MAC, btw?  This might help me seal the deal (or not, lol).  TIA!



Unluckily (or luckily?) I don't... I've never really been into MAC.  I'm pretty fair.  I have Armani, NARS, and Chanel foundation ATM.  I can check the shade on any/all of those if it helps


----------



## kathywko

Loquita said:


> And *kathy*, I hate to break it to you but I have read all over the place that the Enigma quad tends to swatch very poorly in general.  On MUA several of the reviewers recommend that you apply it to your eyes before dismissing it outright, because it is far better once you put it on your lids.
> 
> *(If you want, we can just pretend that I didn't type the above information).  *



 hahahhahah


----------



## nekonat

pellarin22 said:


> The Fall line is already selling in the US. My friend bought the quad with the purple colours. It looks really nice and will go with any skin tone. I bought the foundation which I am wearing right now and love it.
> I had asked here about the brush kit and the Chanel girl at Yorkdale Toronto told me that they used to carry it here but nobody bought it so they discontinued it and now people are asking for it again.
> I'm debating whether to buy it from Nordstrom online, the brushes themselves make it worth the money.


 
Oh the brush kit would be AMAZING. But I'm trying to save up for a wedding so I can't!!!   Baby saving steps include only buying nail polishes and maybe one lippie...hahahaha
Did you manage to get the brushes yet?


----------



## nekonat

omg! The abricot....so beautifuL!!!


Loquita said:


> And my eyeshadows from Beauty Encounter just arrived: both are a tad darker than they appear in these pics. The first one is beige, and the second is abricot, which I was looking for for a long time until *Izzy's Mom* kindly helped me.  I love this color - it is _exactly _what I wanted...it's pretty tough to find a good peach eyeshadow.


----------



## pellarin22

Hey Nekonat 
I haven't bought the brushes yet. I'll probably get them in a few weeks. However I was disappointed to learn today that the Chanel counters here in Canada don't carry my foundation. They only have four colours because they get their stock from France. I guess I'll have to go to Buffalo and pick it up at the Chanel counters there.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ok, did I miss the post that talked about what the new Chanel items are for fall (that aren't part of the Nordies pre-sale?)?


----------



## pellarin22

I was just reading about the new Chanel glosses that are coming out in August. It's called Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss. It's supposed to have the colour intensity of a lipstick and the easy application of a gloss. I'd love to see a swatch of those colours! 
Can anyone provide a sneak preview?


----------



## ladystara

bunnymasseuse said:


> ok, did I miss the post that talked about what the new Chanel items are for fall (that aren't part of the Nordies pre-sale?)?



Bunny I think we half talked about the fall ones (they came out in June) and then about the ones that are coming out in September (not sure if they're Winter or fall items).


----------



## Izzy's Mom

pond23 said:


> ^ Oasis is still available on Chanel.com *Izzy's Mom*! The Quadras made in Europe or in Asia are baked, so the texture and the consistency are a bit different. Some people prefer the US formulations, other prefer the European/Asian ones. I prefer the US blushes and eye shadows because they seem silkier and easier to blend, and tend to have better color payoff. However, having said that, the difference is not enormous, so I would not hesitate to buy European-formulated Chanel eye shadows if I really liked the colors and if there were availability issues here in the US.



I ordered a couple of quadra off E*** w/o thinking and when they came was surprised to see that they were the Euro version w round pans. The vendor I bought from has been selling Chanel MU since 2005 so I am pretty sure that they are authentic. Hadn't thought to ask about version before I pulled the trigger. I got Bird of Paradise and Murano -- both LE I believe from last year?


----------



## pond23

Izzy's Mom said:


> I ordered a couple of quadra off E*** w/o thinking and when they came was surprised to see that they were the Euro version w round pans. The vendor I bought from has been selling Chanel MU since 2005 so I am pretty sure that they are authentic. Hadn't thought to ask about version before I pulled the trigger. I got Bird of Paradise and Murano -- both LE I believe from last year?


 
^ The Murano eye shadow quad came out in the Fall 2009 Venice collection. It is a permanent color, but it is gorgeous and on my wish list! Bird of Paradise was LE for Holiday 2009. I have it and LOVE it. It is very different from most of the other Chanel quads in terms of colors. Let us know how you like the Euro version of the eye shadow quads!


----------



## Loquita

jpgoeth said:


> Unluckily (or luckily?) I don't... I've never really been into MAC.  I'm pretty fair.  I have Armani, NARS, and Chanel foundation ATM.  I can check the shade on any/all of those if it helps



Thanks..but no worries!  I went and looked at Galapagos in person today and the color is gorgeous but it doesn't show up at all on me (my skin is olive/medium-tan).  

But I'm happy that it works for you!  

Anyone have Jamaica Aqualumiere lipstick, btw?  

Thoughts?


----------



## Loquita

pellarin22 said:


> I was just reading about the new Chanel glosses that are coming out in August. It's called Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss. It's supposed to have the colour intensity of a lipstick and the easy application of a gloss. I'd love to see a swatch of those colours!
> Can anyone provide a sneak preview?



I am DYING to see these!!! I may just do a makeup diet until these come out.  

And as always, the lovely Temptalia has a bit of info. (I couldn't find swatches anywhere on line, though - did anyone else?)  

http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-rouge-allure-extrait-de-gloss


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^I know what you mean. I now have 2 of the little eye makeup removers and 4 of the mini mascaras, but they are perfect for weekends away! I always feel ripped off when I order from MAC, they never give GWP.



Tell me about it..the Chanel GWPs are killer!!

I hoard them, hee hee.  The mascara samples are very generous - one lasts a long time.  That's how they got me...with those damn mascara samples!


----------



## Loquita

Izzy's Mom said:


> I ordered a couple of quadra off E*** w/o thinking and when they came was surprised to see that they were the Euro version w round pans. The vendor I bought from has been selling Chanel MU since 2005 so I am pretty sure that they are authentic. Hadn't thought to ask about version before I pulled the trigger. I got Bird of Paradise and Murano -- both LE I believe from last year?



Me wants Bird of Paradise!!! I can't wait to see your pics!!!


----------



## Loquita

FYI:  If anyone is interested in the Variations quad or the elusive Holiday 2009 Les Minis brushes and prefers to order from Macy's, PM me.  

I saw both in the same store today.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Loquita said:


> FYI:  If anyone is interested in the Variations quad or the elusive Holiday 2009 Les Minis brushes and prefers to order from Macy's, PM me.
> 
> I saw both in the same store today.


Are these out too?
*Le Vernis*



Rose Confidentiel
Rose Insolent
Rouge Fatal


----------



## jpgoeth

Loquita said:


> Thanks..but no worries!  I went and looked at Galapagos in person today and the color is gorgeous but it doesn't show up at all on me (my skin is olive/medium-tan).



Awww, bummer!


----------



## devoted7

You ladies are seriously killing me! I still haven't had time to get any of the fall collection items! Although, I did go to the Chanel counter but everything was sold out :/


----------



## karester

Loquita said:


> Me wants Bird of Paradise!!! I can't wait to see your pics!!!



Hey Loquita, Bird of Paradise is available on Nordstrom's website!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Does anyone else think that shipping is so slow from Chanel.com?  I feel like I've been waiting forever for my order to arrive - I'm dying for my new items to arrive!


----------



## pond23

Needanotherbag said:


> Does anyone else think that shipping is so slow from Chanel.com? I feel like I've been waiting forever for my order to arrive - I'm dying for my new items to arrive!


 
^ They've been a bit slower recently than in the past. Normally, they ship it out to me the next business day, and then after that, it takes UPS Ground 4 business days to deliver it to me.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Actually I am feeling the opposite, I placed in order yesterday afternoon (friday) and received an email at 2:30am this morning saying it had already shipped on a Saturday. I checked ups and it was already on its way with a delivery date of Tuesday! I was very surprised and excited!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I always get my order fast. The distribution center that ships to me is located in Tennessee. I don't know if they have another one for the west coast.


----------



## pupeluv

pond23 said:


> ^ Oasis is still available on Chanel.com *Izzy's Mom*! The Quadras made in Europe or in Asia are baked, so the texture and the consistency are a bit different. Some people prefer the US formulations, other prefer the European/Asian ones. I prefer the US blushes and eye shadows because they seem silkier and easier to blend, and tend to have better color payoff. However, having said that, the difference is not enormous, so I would not hesitate to buy European-formulated Chanel eye shadows if I really liked the colors and if there were availability issues here in the US.


 

They are baked and in a round pan, right? I have that version in Mystic Eyes and I do not like the Euro/Asia version. A messy fallout not just on my face but fallout over the palette. And your right the U.S. version are smoother/silkier and easier to blend.


----------



## Needanotherbag

it'sanaddiction said:


> I always get my order fast. The distribution center that ships to me is located in Tennessee. I don't know if they have another one for the west coast.



They must be on the East Coast?  I'm on the west coast, so maybe thats why its so slow.  I wish everyone used USPS - I get packages lightening fast from them, but UPS is so so slow.


----------



## pond23

The Chanel.com distribution center is in Tennessee. They only have 1 DC. Since I live on the west coast in CA, it takes UPS 4 business days to deliver a package to me. Once in a while, if there is a Late Train, it takes UPS 5 business days. But I prefer UPS to USPS (even though the latter is faster), because I have had issues with USPS packages' being lost or stolen in the past year.


----------



## Needanotherbag

My Abricot and Lotus arrived yesterday but I hadnt gone to the mailbox so found them out there today!

These two colors are so complimentary to each other, I can't wait to try them on!


----------



## Loquita

^

I would love to hear more about Lotus...do tell!


----------



## Loquita

I have some pics of the Les Minis Holiday 2009 for you all, plus some more swatches.  

All of my stuff arrived this week, and I just have been going a bit nuts with work so no time to post until now.  

Here's my Nordie's order, with my latest Izzy's order in the front (Sunset Gold Glossimer and Papaya l/l - both of which I _love_...the liner in particular is exactly what I was looking for!)  







Here's some swatches of all of my Chanel Precision Lip Definers so far - they are my favorites, hands down.  HTH!


----------



## Loquita

And now for my favorite new toy...Les Minis Holiday 2009!! 

You were so right, *pond* - the powder brush (and the blush brush) are like silk.  

I am _so happy_ that I could find these.  

Outside shot:





Inside, with all the brushes in place:





A better look at the brushes:





Hope this is helpful - and if anyone is still looking for these, I would try Nordstrom online, as that's where I got mine (thanks to *sweetart*, *pond*, and *girlygirl* ) - and I also saw some this week in the most unexpected place, so PM me if you are  interested.


----------



## Loquita

Oh yeah - and I have been meaning to explain just what I meant by a beauty products diet.  This means that as of today, I am not going to purchase _any more beauty products at all_ until September 1.  (One month from today).  At that point, I will reevaluate and see how it goes.  This means of course that I will miss the gorgeous debut of the new Chanel glosses, but I am confident that there may be some left by the time I am off of my ban - _cough_ - diet.  

The only exceptions to the diet are the following: I run out of something that I cannot substitute something else for (i.e., my foundation), or I run out of a grooming product such as toothpaste, floss, you get the idea.  Not replacing that kind of stuff would just be downright nasty.  

Oh, yeah - and anything that is coming to me that I have already paid before today for doesn't count (I am specifically referring to the Bikini Peach Glossimer that is waiting for me at Nordstrom's now.  Not to pick that up would be just too much to bear.  And I know you all know just.what.I.mean).  

Finally:  I am allowed to accept gifts during the diet.  Hee hee.  

(Poor me - my SO is out of the country visiting family until late August, but he is puzzled by my love of makeup, anyway ... though the sweetheart did manage to score another tube of Super for me in Spain!!! )

*If anyone is interested in joining me on the diet, you are more than welcome!!!*


----------



## ladystara

Gorgeous!!!

I'll join you on the diet!!  Nordstrom's SA is going to call me when the brush sets come in September though!

I am participating in the Beauty RAOK though!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Loquita said:


> ^
> 
> I would love to hear more about Lotus...do tell!



I think you need it before you go on your diet...its so perfect with Abricot, its like a sandy taupe but with shimmer.  I swatched it on my hand, and I figured it wouldnt show up because I'm a NW25, but it is quite pigmented and velvety.

Now, spill the beans on where I can get the Les Minis - its no longer in my cart at nordies, nor on their site


----------



## jpgoeth

^^ They had them on bloomingdales.com awhile ago, not sure if they are still there.


----------



## jpgoeth

Loquita said:


> And now for my favorite new toy...Les Minis Holiday 2009!!
> 
> You were so right, *pond* - the powder brush (and the blush brush) are like silk.
> 
> I am _so happy_ that I could find these.



I'm so glad you like them!  I was so heartbroken when I lost mine... I replaced them right away and when I found the old set I decided to keep both _just in case_.  They are actually my main brushes now - they are nicer than my full sized ones!


----------



## Loquita

jpgoeth said:


> I'm so glad you like them!  I was so heartbroken when I lost mine... I replaced them right away and when I found the old set I decided to keep both _just in case_.  They are actually my main brushes now - they are nicer than my full sized ones!



Great to hear this!! And you were smart to get another set.  I haven't used mine yet...I am taking them back to the Nordie's brick and mortar store here to that they can return them and then put the purchase on my new MOD card so that I can get the points, lol.  

I can't wait to play with them!  And thanks for the info. about Lotus, *NAB* - I think that they have it around here so I will check and that will be the beginning of my diet, lol - I PMed you about Les Minis as well.


----------



## Loquita

ladystara said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> I'll join you on the diet!!  Nordstrom's SA is going to call me when the brush sets come in September though!
> 
> I am participating in the Beauty RAOK though!



Yay!!  

We can diet together - although I have the new brush set on reserve too, lol.  (That's the main reason why the diet ends in Sept - I can give up many things, but good makeup brushes?  No. Way!!!)


----------



## Needanotherbag

Ok, I'll join a diet - after I get my Les Minis


----------



## pond23

Yay! Your Les Minis arrived *Loquita*!  I'm so glad that you are loving the powder and the blush brushes. 

I love your Beauty Diet, and all of its escape clauses and exclusions! LOL! It reminds me of department store coupons: "This offer is not valid on Cosmetics, Fragrances, Electronics, Gift Cards, Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, premier designers, ..."


----------



## girlygirl3

*Loquita*, beautiful haul as usual!  I love my Les Minis!  I've given them their initial cleansing but haven't used them yet - they're too pretty!

I love the Sunset Gold glossimer and papaya l/l.  More colors to check out!


----------



## kathywko

*Lo* omg the brushes are beautiful!!!! ALL your pictures make me want ALL your things!!


----------



## karester

Loquita, those brushes look lovely.  The blush and powder ones look so fluffy!  I love the idea of the beauty diet, but count me out, I do not have the willpower.


----------



## ladystara

Loquita said:


> Yay!!
> 
> We can diet together - although I have the new brush set on reserve too, lol.  (That's the main reason why the diet ends in Sept - I can give up many things, but good makeup brushes?  No. Way!!!)



We'll have so much fun and it'll be worth the wait on the new makeup brushes!!!  Trying to remember what types of brushes were in it - I need a fluffy brush but I have tiny eyes so sometimes the brushes are too big for my eye.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Loquita, those brushes are ... I can't find the words! Even in the pic the face and blush brushes look so soft.


----------



## Needanotherbag

So I tried to swatch both Lotus and Abricot, but I am pretty tan right now and couldnt get the colors to show up on my camera accurately.  But Lotus seems like the perfect highlight and for using in the inner corners.  If you're a MAC fan, its like a cross between Dazzlelight and Naked lunch, only much more velvety.


----------



## pond23

Needanotherbag said:


> So I tried to swatch both Lotus and Abricot, but I am pretty tan right now and couldnt get the colors to show up on my camera accurately. But Lotus seems like the perfect highlight and for using in the inner corners. If you're a MAC fan, its like a cross between Dazzlelight and Naked lunch, only much more velvety.


 
^ Sold! I love your description of Lotus *Needanotherbag*! Any love child of Dazzlelight and Naked Lunch will automatically hop on to my Chanel wish list.


----------



## Loquita

pond23 said:


> Yay! Your Les Minis arrived *Loquita*!  I'm so glad that you are loving the powder and the blush brushes.
> 
> I love your Beauty Diet, and all of its escape clauses and exclusions! LOL! It reminds me of department store coupons: "This offer is not valid on Cosmetics, Fragrances, Electronics, Gift Cards, Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, premier designers, ..."



PERFECT description!!!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> *Loquita*, beautiful haul as usual!  I love my Les Minis!  I've given them their initial cleansing but haven't used them yet - they're too pretty!
> 
> I love the Sunset Gold glossimer and papaya l/l.  More colors to check out!



Those colors would really work on you, too.  The Papaya is the best coral/orange l/l that I have encountered yet.  Since so many of my lipsticks and glosses are in that color family, I am always on the lookout for good liners to match and usually have no luck.  This one is perfect, though!  Not too bright and very wearable - and the texture of Chanel l/l is my favorite.


----------



## Loquita

kathywko said:


> *Lo* omg the brushes are beautiful!!!! ALL your pictures make me want ALL your things!!




Awwwwww...thanks!!! :shame:

I just hope that the pics are helpful to others who can't see the items in person before purchasing - and that my fascination for beauty products come through in them!


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> Ok, I'll join a diet - after I get my Les Minis



Hee hee...sounds like a plan!  And yeah for Les Minis!!  

And *karester* dear - no worries...the diet I am proposing is very much like the handbag diet that I have successfully observed since December - it's all about moderation, not deprivation.  And to be frank, my beauty product consumption has been anything BUT moderate lately, lol!!!


----------



## Loquita

ladystara said:


> We'll have so much fun and it'll be worth the wait on the new makeup brushes!!!  Trying to remember what types of brushes were in it - I need a fluffy brush but I have tiny eyes so sometimes the brushes are too big for my eye.



 

Yeah, I would like to see another pic, too - the SA showed me one briefly but now I don't remember exactly what was in it.  (OOps!)

I think my IQ plummets significantly every time I step within a 50 foot radius of a Chanel counter.... 

I do however recall that the brushes are not repeats of last year's (which is good), and that the SA told me that she thinks that the case for this year's Les Minis is better than last year's. All justification for owning BOTH, muauhahahahaha!!!  :devil:


----------



## Loquita

ladystara said:


> We'll have so much fun and it'll be worth the wait on the new makeup brushes!!!  Trying to remember what types of brushes were in it - I need a fluffy brush but I have tiny eyes so sometimes the brushes are too big for my eye.



 

Yeah, I would like to see another pic, too - the SA showed me one briefly but now I don't remember exactly what was in it.  (Oops!)

I think my IQ plummets significantly every time I step within a 50 foot radius of a Chanel counter.... 

I do however recall that the brushes are not repeats of last year's (which is good), and that the SA told me that she thinks that the case for this year's Les Minis is better than last year's. All justification for owning BOTH, muauhahahahaha!!!  :devil:


----------



## it'sanaddiction

FYI - I was surprised to see that the Inimitable Mascara comes in shades other than black. Nordstrom has it in brun, purple and rouge noir.


----------



## karester

Loquita, I found a picture of the brush set for this year: http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/sneak-peek-chanel-holiday-the-sets/


----------



## babyontheway

Here is my recent purchase... I want all of the glossimers.  I think next time I am going to go for more color
(l to r: paillettes, brilliance, blizzard)


----------



## jpgoeth

I want to join the beauty diet but I also want to do the ROAK!  UGH what to do?


----------



## jpgoeth

babyontheway said:


> Here is my recent purchase... I want all of the glossimers.  I think next time I am going to go for more color
> (l to r: paillettes, brilliance, blizzard)




Pretty!  I really like paillettes.


----------



## *Jem*

has anyone tried the teint innoncence foundation? I cant decide between this and the Vitalumiere moisture rich. 

Also are chanel foundations good for yellow toned skin? I am a NC30/C3 or 4 in MAC.

thx!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Well, I have exhausted all options in finding a Les Minis - everyplace I called either didnt know what I was talking about, or had recently sold out.  Oh well, theres always the Holiday 2010 brush set...


----------



## jpgoeth

^^ Bummer!  I just went to bloomingdales.com to look for you and saw them, got all excited, and tried to add them to my cart where they came up as unavailable


----------



## pond23

Needanotherbag said:


> Well, I have exhausted all options in finding a Les Minis - everyplace I called either didnt know what I was talking about, or had recently sold out. Oh well, theres always the Holiday 2010 brush set...


 
^ Nordstrom.com sold out of the Les Minis about 1-2 months ago, and then they restocked. It sold out again last week. I would keep checking their website because they may restock again.
Bloomingdales.com sold out a few months ago, but as usual, they haven't taken it off of their website. They always get my hopes up by leaving sold-out items online for many, many months.
I will let you know if I see it pop up anywhere!


----------



## mcb100

Have you tried searching on ebay for the les minis set? I don't recommend ebay for beauty products/makeup brushes at all, but if you really want it badly I'm sure you can find the set on there somewhere, people are selling the brushes from the set as separates. That's what I did, because I only wanted the mini powder brush from the set.


----------



## ladystara

jpgoeth said:


> I want to join the beauty diet but I also want to do the ROAK!  UGH what to do?



I'm doing both!  RAOK doesn't count because I'm not buying for myself!


----------



## ladystara

karester said:


> Loquita, I found a picture of the brush set for this year: http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/sneak-peek-chanel-holiday-the-sets/



Thanks karester!  They look gorgeous...I think I'm going to have to ask my SA to hold it for me or to give her my cc...


----------



## pellarin22

That brush set Loquita has is amazing! I didn't know that they have a different one for Christmas. I'm glad I didn't buy the one that Nordstrom has right now, it only had four brushes. I can't wait to get one!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I will keep checking - thanks for the tip!!

I may resort to ebay, I'n not quite there yet




pond23 said:


> ^ Nordstrom.com sold out of the Les Minis about 1-2 months ago, and then they restocked. It sold out again last week. I would keep checking their website because they may restock again.
> Bloomingdales.com sold out a few months ago, but as usual, they haven't taken it off of their website. They always get my hopes up by leaving sold-out items online for many, many months.
> I will let you know if I see it pop up anywhere!


----------



## Loquita

karester said:


> Loquita, I found a picture of the brush set for this year: http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/sneak-peek-chanel-holiday-the-sets/



Yay!!  Thanks!!  

Is it bad that I _really_ want three out of the four sets?   

I have to say that Muscat Glossimer seems kinda ho-hum in the container but it is beautiful...one of my favorites, in fact!


----------



## Loquita

babyontheway said:


> Here is my recent purchase... I want all of the glossimers.  I think next time I am going to go for more color
> (l to r: paillettes, brilliance, blizzard)



Beautiful!!! I love every last one of them....


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> FYI - I was surprised to see that the Inimitable Mascara comes in shades other than black. Nordstrom has it in brun, purple and rouge noir.



Whaaaaa?!?!?!?!? I didn't know that it existed in purple!!!????!!!



You know peeps, I have lasted one day on the beauty diet and I am cool with that but then I remembered that I have not ordered anything from Chanel.com with free shipping.  

This is bad.  I can't do that to myself.  I mean, c'mon.....


----------



## Loquita

jpgoeth said:


> I want to join the beauty diet but I also want to do the ROAK!  UGH what to do?



RAOK doesn't count.  

Have fun!!!


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> Well, I have exhausted all options in finding a Les Minis - everyplace I called either didnt know what I was talking about, or had recently sold out.  Oh well, theres always the Holiday 2010 brush set...





The info. I gave you didn't work????  

I bet the counter I told you about in OH didn't even know what Les Minis even _were_...I swear, I went to that counter and asked for Bikini Peach and they didn't even know what that _was_ (and yes, they were the people who normally work the Chanel counter, I asked).  It really gets on my nerves when I know the products much better than the people who sell them do.  

I will keep looking for you!!!


----------



## Loquita

*Jem* said:


> has anyone tried the teint innoncence foundation? I cant decide between this and the Vitalumiere moisture rich.
> 
> Also are chanel foundations good for yellow toned skin? I am a NC30/C3 or 4 in MAC.
> 
> thx!



I am NC35/NC40ish and am yellow toned...I have some Chanel foundation samples coming my way, so I will tell you what I think once they arrive, ok?


----------



## ladystara

Loquita, I have to agree about Muscat!! Gorgeous!  

Just wondering if any of you ladies use any chat programs, I'd love to be able to talk in real time to you!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Loquita said:


> The info. I gave you didn't work????
> 
> I bet the counter I told you about in OH didn't even know what Les Minis even _were_...I swear, I went to that counter and asked for Bikini Peach and they didn't even know what that _was_ (and yes, they were the people who normally work the Chanel counter, I asked).  It really gets on my nerves when I know the products much better than the people who sell them do.
> 
> I will keep looking for you!!!



Thanks *Lo* - The OH counter said they no longer have a Chanel counter and they sent back all their products to Chanel, so she didnt know what I was looking for.  The other one they said they just sold out of them.  I also spoke with Saks and Nordies today, but no luck.


----------



## jpgoeth

ladystara said:


> I'm doing both!  RAOK doesn't count because I'm not buying for myself!



Oh, I do like that logic...


----------



## jpgoeth

Loquita said:


> Whaaaaa?!?!?!?!? I didn't know that it existed in purple!!!????!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You know peeps, I have lasted one day on the beauty diet and I am cool with that but then I remembered that I have not ordered anything from Chanel.com with free shipping.
> 
> This is bad.  I can't do that to myself.  I mean, c'mon.....



hahaha they will have more free shipping promos!  Stay strong!


----------



## pond23

Nordstrom.com has the new eye shadow duos up! I don't mean to tempt you guys!


----------



## ladystara

pond23 said:


> Nordstrom.com has the new eye shadow duos up! I don't mean to tempt you guys!



Haha you're so bad!!!
I looked over my eyeshadows..all are taupes, browns, pinks, neutrals!


----------



## jpgoeth

pond23 said:


> Nordstrom.com has the new eye shadow duos up! I don't mean to tempt you guys!



MEAN! 

I only want half of them... progress?


----------



## jpgoeth

I found some swatches (is this old news?)

All six (display, not swatched)

Misty Soft

Khaki Clair

Taupe Delicat


----------



## Cheryl

^^OH my, Im in trouble!! Beautiful! Thanks for posting


----------



## *Jem*

Loquita said:


> I am NC35/NC40ish and am yellow toned...I have some Chanel foundation samples coming my way, so I will tell you what I think once they arrive, ok?



that would be awesome! ty!


----------



## Loquita

pond23 said:


> Nordstrom.com has the new eye shadow duos up! I don't mean to tempt you guys!


----------



## Loquita

ladystara said:


> Loquita, I have to agree about Muscat!! Gorgeous!
> 
> Just wondering if any of you ladies use any chat programs, I'd love to be able to talk in real time to you!



I am on FB at times...PM me and I will give you my name!!


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> Thanks *Lo* - The OH counter said they no longer have a Chanel counter and they sent back all their products to Chanel, so she didnt know what I was looking for.  The other one they said they just sold out of them.  I also spoke with Saks and Nordies today, but no luck.



Whaaaaaaaaa??????  I was just there at the end of last week!!!

Let me get to the bottom of this.  

Loquita is officially on a mission.... 

I DID see Les Minis there!!!


----------



## Loquita

jpgoeth said:


> MEAN!
> 
> I only want half of them... progress?



Sigh....I know, I know - I feel like I am making some headway when I only want 3/4 of what they have up for offer!!!


----------



## Loquita

jpgoeth said:


> I found some swatches (is this old news?)
> 
> All six (display, not swatched)
> 
> Misty Soft
> 
> Khaki Clair
> 
> Taupe Delicat




You *ROCK*!!! Thanks for the great swatches post!!!

I'm feeling virtuous - I only want all of the ones on the left hand side.  

(50% is a good percentage, no??)  but I would take any/all of them if someone wanted to gift them to me, hee hee.


----------



## Loquita

*Jem* said:


> that would be awesome! ty!



You're welcome!  They may take a bit to reach me since they are coming from Singapore, but I will def. get back to you on this.


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> Thanks *Lo* - The OH counter said they no longer have a Chanel counter and they sent back all their products to Chanel, so she didnt know what I was looking for.  The other one they said they just sold out of them.  I also spoke with Saks and Nordies today, but no luck.



OMG, Mystery solved....I mixed up my stores!!! It was the right mall, wrong dept. store.  I will PM you right now.  I am so sorry, I'm a doof.


----------



## sjunky13

Just wondering if all you Chanel fans also love Guerlain, Chante , YSL or D&G Make up? I guess I love it all. LOL. Also I am now down to my last shimmering dunes quad and in a panic!!!! help!


----------



## Needanotherbag

jpgoeth said:


> I found some swatches (is this old news?)
> 
> All six (display, not swatched)
> 
> Misty Soft
> 
> Khaki Clair
> 
> Taupe Delicat




Whew, with the exception of Taupe Delicat, I think I'm safe from going broke on this release...I have some MAC colors that seem to be almost dupes...


----------



## Needanotherbag

Loquita said:


> OMG, Mystery solved....I mixed up my stores!!! It was the right mall, wrong dept. store.  I will PM you right now.  I am so sorry, I'm a doof.


LOL, no problem they found one for me!!
Now, let the diet begin, because I have nothing left to sell to fund the makeup habit any longer...


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> Just wondering if all you Chanel fans also love Guerlain, Chante , YSL or D&G Make up? I guess I love it all. LOL. Also I am now down to my last shimmering dunes quad and in a panic!!!! help!


 
^ Hi D! Chanel is my main makeup love!  MAC is the runner-up. But I also love: Guerlain, Chantecaille, Giorgio Armani, Dior, Bobbi Brown, Kevyn Aucoin, ... I don't have too much experience with D&G yet, but I have my eye on their nude lip gloss, lipstick and nail polish. And from YSL, I love Touche Eclat, of course!
I was a major Chantecaille addict when it first debuted at Neiman Marcus many years ago. I practically bought out the whole line at the Boston NM. LOL!


----------



## pond23

3 of the new duos are calling my name - Misty Soft, Khaki Clair and Taupe Delicat.

I wish Chanel.com would hurry up and put the duos up already on their website. I know they are probably waiting for the free shipping promotion to end before they put up the new products. But I hope the fact that Nordies is already selling these will make them reconsider.

Oh, almost forgot! There is a new grey eye liner too! 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/product/product_chanel.asp?productID=MAEMU29V

35 Gris


----------



## sjunky13

Hi Steph! I love all those brands too! I am gonna pick up 3 duos. I really should bask away from shadows. I have 100's . I have a palette obession. You really should try D&G quads. They are wonderful!!!


----------



## jpgoeth

pond23 said:


> *3 of the new duos are calling my name - Misty Soft, Khaki Clair and Taupe Delicat.*
> 
> I wish Chanel.com would hurry up and put the duos up already on their website. I know they are probably waiting for the free shipping promotion to end before they put up the new products. But I hope the fact that Nordies is already selling these will make them reconsider.
> 
> Oh, almost forgot! There is a new grey eye liner too!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/product/product_chanel.asp?productID=MAEMU29V
> 
> 35 Gris



Those are the ones I want too!  And I heart grey eyeliner... Is it September yet?


----------



## pond23

*Fair warning to all who are on Beauty Diets or on Beauty Bans* Do not click on this link if you do not want to be seriously tempted ... :devil:

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/08/chanel-taupe-delicat-misty-soft-ombres.html

(Sabrina swatches and reviews Taupe Delicat, Misty Soft and the new Gris liner on The Beauty Lookbook.)

I DIE!


----------



## mcb100

^I want everything on that page.


----------



## jpgoeth

pond23 said:


> *Fair warning to all who are on Beauty Diets or on Beauty Bans* Do not click on this link if you do not want to be seriously tempted ... :devil:
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/08/chanel-taupe-delicat-misty-soft-ombres.html
> 
> (Sabrina swatches and reviews Taupe Delicat, Misty Soft and the new Gris liner on The Beauty Lookbook.)
> 
> I DIE!



You warned me and I clicked anyway.  Stupid of me.  Did you check this link?
http://haruhii.pixnet.net/blog/post/26181988


----------



## pond23

jpgoeth said:


> You warned me and I clicked anyway. Stupid of me. Did you check this link?
> http://haruhii.pixnet.net/blog/post/26181988


 
^ Oh my! She has great photos and swatches! Too bad the US is not getting the eyelash curler! I'm going to get Misty-Soft first, and then space out my other shadow duo purchases. Between the duos, new glosses, holiday gift sets, holiday collection, I'm dead.


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> Hi Steph! I love all those brands too! I am gonna pick up 3 duos. I really should bask away from shadows. I have 100's . I have a palette obession. You really should try D&G quads. They are wonderful!!!


 
^ Hey D! My eye shadow palette collection has multiplied like crazy this past year. My Chanel quads and singles have taken over one of my makeup cases. I have 2 of the Chanel vanity de maquillage cases, and they are all full. When will I have time to wear all this makeup? LOL!

I have been putting off trying D&G makeup because when I try out a new makeup line that I like, I get so excited that I want to buy the whole collection.  But I guess I should practice some self-control and buy one D&G quad. You and I have very similar taste in makeup, so if you recommend it, then I know I will love it! I will let you know what color palette I decide on.


----------



## jpgoeth

pond23 said:


> ^ Oh my! She has great photos and swatches! Too bad the US is not getting the eyelash curler! I'm going to get Misty-Soft first, and then space out my other shadow duo purchases. Between the duos, new glosses, holiday gift sets, holiday collection, I'm dead.



Lol, I know what you mean!  

Misty Soft is at the top of my list, too.


----------



## pond23

Les Minis brush set is back in stock on Nordstrom.com!


----------



## Cheryl

pond23 said:


> Nordstrom.com has the new eye shadow duos up! I don't mean to tempt you guys!



I dont see them.. are the gone already??


----------



## Needanotherbag

pond23 said:


> Les Minis brush set is back in stock on Nordstrom.com!



Oh for heaven's sake, after all the calling around I did, and then they show back up online???  Oh well, I met a wonderful SA this morning who is sending me my Les Minis, so am happy.


----------



## Needanotherbag

pond23 said:


> *Fair warning to all who are on Beauty Diets or on Beauty Bans* Do not click on this link if you do not want to be seriously tempted ... :devil:
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/08/chanel-taupe-delicat-misty-soft-ombres.html
> 
> (Sabrina swatches and reviews Taupe Delicat, Misty Soft and the new Gris liner on The Beauty Lookbook.)
> 
> I DIE!



Oh no...I looked.....


----------



## ellacoach

pond23 said:


> *Fair warning to all who are on Beauty Diets or on Beauty Bans* Do not click on this link if you do not want to be seriously tempted ... :devil:
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/08/chanel-taupe-delicat-misty-soft-ombres.html
> 
> (Sabrina swatches and reviews Taupe Delicat, Misty Soft and the new Gris liner on The Beauty Lookbook.)
> 
> I DIE!


 
I saw her post earlier today (I subscribe to her blog) and I want those e/s so bad. I'm going to macy's to see if they have them in yet tomorrow.


----------



## ellacoach

sjunky13 said:


> Just wondering if all you Chanel fans also love Guerlain, Chante , YSL or D&G Make up? I guess I love it all. LOL. Also I am now down to my last shimmering dunes quad and in a panic!!!! help!


 
oh yes...I also adore YSL and D&G...it's a sickness it really is.


----------



## pond23

Cheryl said:


> I dont see them.. are the gone already??


 
^ 
Here is a link to the Nordies eye shadow duos:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3117402...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6001822&P=1

Misty, Khaki and Taupe keep jumping into my shopping bag, and I keep throwing them back to my wish list.  I am also eyeing  the new Gris eye liner and one of the new mascaras (in either Purple or Rouge Noir). So far my self-control is winning, but you never know what will happen later tonight ...


----------



## pond23

ellacoach said:


> oh yes...I also adore YSL and D&G...*it's a sickness it really is*.


 
^ It truly is a sickness, and I personally haven't been able to find a cure for many years now.


----------



## Cheryl

TY TY TY!!!! I'm in trouble


----------



## Cheryl

Sooooooo... I just ordered..
Taupe, Misty, & Berry!!  can't wait!!


----------



## ladystara

OMG I want the les minis but I want the September one even more!!!


----------



## girlygirl3

ladystara said:


> OMG I want the les minis but I want the September one even more!!!


 
me too!  now that i've seen it, i'm thinking about a 2nd set of chanel brushes - yikes!


----------



## ladystara

girlygirl3 said:


> me too!  now that i've seen it, i'm thinking about a 2nd set of chanel brushes - yikes!



I think I might hold out for the September one - the brushes are so pretty!  Plus I don't need a lipliner and I already have a powder brush.  I do really need a blush brush though


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Wait, isnt there a blush brush in the Les Minis????


----------



## ladystara

I think so!  That's why I'm tempted to get it - but I don't need some of the other brushes...that's why I'm so torn!  I love the all black look of the new one coming out though.


----------



## nicci404

wow, I shouldn't have clicked! I* really *want Misty Soft & possibly Berry Rose. I just told my boyfriend last night "I am not going to buy anymore eye shadows for awhile" I take that back  I am just now starting to get into eye shadows too, oh well....good excuse to build my collection  Thanks pond! 



pond23 said:


> *Fair warning to all who are on Beauty Diets or on Beauty Bans* Do not click on this link if you do not want to be seriously tempted ... :devil:
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/08/chanel-taupe-delicat-misty-soft-ombres.html
> 
> (Sabrina swatches and reviews Taupe Delicat, Misty Soft and the new Gris liner on The Beauty Lookbook.)
> 
> I DIE!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

ohhh...why did I enter this thread???


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Cheryl said:


> Sooooooo... I just ordered..
> Taupe, Misty, & Berry!!  can't wait!!


 
Awesome! These are the ones I want too!

These eyeshadow duo's aren't LE are they?


----------



## Bridget S.

Oh I just convinced myself that I didn't need the brush set so it was fine that it was sold out, but it's back? : / 
The Grey duo looks so beautiful! Has anyone seen these in stores yet? 
It is a sickness, I love MAC and Chanel, but Guerlain has such *beautiful* shadows, same for YSL. I have not dabbled in D&G.


----------



## Loquita

Aw, poop. 

I clicked on *pond*'s Nordie's link.


----------



## *Jem*

ooh love the gris 35 eyeliner!!! I think I am going to Nordies again today to p/u some shoes...I may have pick that up

I wandered into Nordies yesterday to look at the foundations because I am impatient and I came home with a sample of the Teint innocence foundation. I am shell- 30. I am wearing it today and so far it is awesome. super light and natural looking. I used the smallest amout too, I feel like my sample will last a couple of weeks. lol


----------



## pond23

Cheryl said:


> Sooooooo... I just ordered..
> Taupe, Misty, & Berry!!  can't wait!!


 
^ Yay! Let us know how you like these duos *Cheryl*! I am using every ounce of self-control to not get the duos, grey liner and mascara. Thank goodness these are permanent, because I am afraid that I will fall in love with all 6 once I see them in person. 

The Les Minis sold out again on Nordies! But at least the Holiday set is coming.


----------



## sweetart

Karla's swatches of the new duos are up. 
http://karlasugar.net/2010/08/chanel-eyeshadow-duos/


----------



## jpgoeth

Cheryl said:


> Sooooooo... I just ordered..
> Taupe, Misty, & Berry!!  can't wait!!



Yay!  Can't wait to see your review


----------



## Cheryl

^^ Im alittle nervous since I wasnt able to try them at the store first but Chanel never fails me.. Im super excited, I am stalking the tracking and it looks like I wont be getting my new goodies until Sat the 14th ush:


----------



## jpgoeth

Cheryl said:


> ^^ Im alittle nervous since I wasnt able to try them at the store first but Chanel never fails me.. Im super excited, I am stalking the tracking and it looks like I wont be getting my new goodies until Sat the 14th ush:



Ugh so slow!


----------



## jpgoeth

How did we live before 2-3 days shipping was normal?


----------



## Needanotherbag

Has anyone tried the new mascara that was released with the duos?  MAC plushlash is my HG, but I'm always willing to switch if something amazing comes along...


----------



## pond23

Needanotherbag said:


> Has anyone tried *the new mascara* that was released with the duos? MAC plushlash is my HG, but I'm always willing to switch if something amazing comes along...


 
^ I want to try it too! But I have amassed quite a collection of mascare samples so I may have to wait.


----------



## pond23

sweetart said:


> Karla's swatches of the new duos are up.
> http://karlasugar.net/2010/08/chanel-eyeshadow-duos/


 
^ Thanks *sweetart*! I always look forward to Karla's famous arm swatches and reviews.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

I think I can live w/o duos for now. Which is a very good thing as I have fallen hard for the Quadras. Since I did not have an allergic reactions to "Bird of Paradise" -- and the Euro formula is just fine for me -- I have since scooped up...

1. Murano -- LOVE IT! (also Euro formula)
2. Smokey Eye -- beautiful but a bit too intense for daytime wear (US formula)
3. Reflect's D'Ombre (on the way)
4. Oasis (on the way)

Now I am obsessing over Enigma and Kaska Beige (or should I get Spices or Winter Nights? as I think they all similar as "neutrals" -- any opinions ladies?)


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^For me, Enigma is my fall season nightime quad, and kaska I can use all year long, day time or night.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^For me, Enigma is my fall season nightime quad, and kaska I can use all year long, day time or night.



Any opinions on Kaska Beige vs. Spices vs. Winter Nights? I am a MAC NW 20/25 for foundation color and tend toward cooler colors.


----------



## devoted7

^I love Kaska Beiges! It's very nice and def. neutral quad!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Izzy's Mom said:


> Any opinions on Kaska Beige vs. Spices vs. Winter Nights? I am a MAC NW 20/25 for foundation color and tend toward cooler colors.



I'm also a MAC NW25, but warmer colors look best on me.  I keep looking at Spices, but I rarely wear plums and purples, so havent taken the plunge.


----------



## ladystara

I want to go to Nordstroms and play with the new duos!  I've discovered a quad I had - Sequoia!  It's just gorgeous!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Sneak peak..... http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/sneak-peek-chanel-extrait-de-gloss/chanel-extrait-de-gloss-details/


----------



## *Jem*

I bought the Gris eyeliner it's so pretty IRL! The SA tried to tempt me to look at the shadows but I successfully resisted!


----------



## jpgoeth

Is the Gris eyeliner LE?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I really want the gris liner too! So far I have resisted placing an order, lol...but I really want at least one of the duos


----------



## sjunky13

Just some Chanel info. They have a new beauty disigner/ director. So that is why some things are getting discontinued and some new things are happening. Skincare is going to be grown, the sublimage line. They really want the duo's to do well. That would be $ 84 for 2 duo's vs $56  for a quad. LOL. 
Someone asked about Winter nights, it is a great quad. I recomend everyone to pick that up. Smokey eyes has poor pay off.


----------



## devoted7

^i'm really wanting winter nights. it's sooo gorgeous! especially here http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...le-smokey-eye-with-chanel-winter-nights-quad/


----------



## girlygirl3

Is Winter Nights permanent?  I don't do well with green but this is such a smoky dark green, I think it would work for me!


----------



## girlygirl3

sjunky13 said:


> Just some Chanel info. They have a new beauty disigner/ director. So that is why some things are getting discontinued and some new things are happening. Skincare is going to be grown, the sublimage line. They really want the duo's to do well. That would be $ 84 for 2 duo's vs $56 for a quad. LOL.
> Someone asked about Winter nights, it is a great quad. I recomend everyone to pick that up. Smokey eyes has poor pay off.


 
Thanks for the info!  I'm using a lot of the samples I've gotten at the counters from the Line Correction and Sublimage lines.  I like both but Sublimage is the expensive line!
I was considering Smokey Eyes, but I'm glad I've heard your review and the others about it being too intense for day.  I'll have to look up Winter Nights!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks for the info!  I'm using a lot of the samples I've gotten at the counters from the Line Correction and Sublimage lines.  I like both but Sublimage is the expensive line!
> I was considering Smokey Eyes, but I'm glad I've heard your review and the others about it being too intense for day.  I'll have to look up Winter Nights!



I wore it (Smokey Eyes) yesterday to work. As long as you use a very light hand it is OK. The colors are gorgeous and will make a spectacular nighttime palette.


----------



## pellarin22

I saw some of the colours for the Chanel Extrait De Gloss lipsticks for Fall and the colours are 3 pinks. 3 reddish colours and 3 browns. According to  the Lord and Taylor Chanel counter they are arriving Sept. 6 and so are the Les Minis.


----------



## kathywko

ohhhh I have been resisting ordering anything since I am supposed to be on BAN! But I have to wait so long for the next collection!


----------



## girlygirl3

Izzy's Mom said:


> I wore it (Smokey Eyes) yesterday to work. As long as you use a very light hand it is OK. The colors are gorgeous and will make a spectacular nighttime palette.


 
Thanks!  I'll have to make a comparison.  Maybe this weekend ...


----------



## karester

I'm liking the swatches of Berry Rose.


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> Just some Chanel info. They have a new beauty disigner/ director. So that is why some things are getting discontinued and some new things are happening. Skincare is going to be grown, the sublimage line. They really want the duo's to do well. That would be $ 84 for 2 duo's vs $56 for a quad. LOL.
> Someone asked about Winter nights, it is a great quad. I recomend everyone to pick that up. Smokey eyes has poor pay off.


 
^ Thanks for the info *D*! I have and love Winter Nights. It is one of my faves. Smokey Eyes is on my wish list, but if it has poor color payoff, then I may bump it off. I am going to have to compare the amount of product in the duos vs. the quads.


----------



## pond23

pellarin22 said:


> I saw some of the colours for the Chanel Extrait De Gloss lipsticks for Fall and the colours are 3 pinks. 3 reddish colours and 3 browns. According to the Lord and Taylor Chanel counter they are arriving Sept. 6 and so are the Les Minis.


 
I cannot wait for these new glosses, even though I do not need any more glosses EVER! LOL! I have enough to last several lifetimes, but, nevertheless, I want the 3 pink colors.


----------



## pond23

Izzy's Mom said:


> Now I am obsessing over Enigma and Kaska Beige (or should I get Spices or Winter Nights? as I think they all similar as "neutrals" -- any opinions ladies?)


 
^ You need Enigma, Kaska Beige, AND Winter Nights *Izzy's Mom*!  All 3 are so special and unique that I can't whittle it down to 2 choices. Enigma is the elegant smokey quad, Kaska is the neutrals with pizazz and fabulous texture quad, and Winter Nights is the slightly smokey gorgeous quad.


----------



## devoted7

girlygirl3 said:


> Is Winter Nights permanent?  I don't do well with green but this is such a smoky dark green, I think it would work for me!



I've seen it online at places and at many stores. Not 100% sure if it's perm or not.



pond23 said:


> ^ You need Enigma, Kaska Beige, AND Winter Nights *Izzy's Mom*!  All 3 are so special and unique that I can't whittle it down to 2 choices. Enigma is the elegant smokey quad, Kaska is the neutrals with pizazz and fabulous texture quad, and Winter Nights is the slightly smokey gorgeous quad.



OMG! I have 2/3 of the quads and am really considering winter nights! i haven't tried enigma yet, but will soon. i also need to post pics in here soon.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

sjunky13 said:


> Just some Chanel info. They have a new beauty disigner/ director. So that is why some things are getting discontinued and some new things are happening. Skincare is going to be grown, the sublimage line. They really want the duo's to do well. That would be $ 84 for 2 duo's vs $56 for a quad. LOL.
> Someone asked about Winter nights, it is a great quad. I recomend everyone to pick that up. Smokey eyes has poor pay off.


 

That would be $ 84 for 2 duo's vs $56 for a quad. LOL. Now that you pointed this out, maybe I don't want a duo! Oh boy....


----------



## jpgoeth

it'sanaddiction said:


> That would be $ 84 for 2 duo's vs $56 for a quad. LOL. Now that you pointed this out, maybe I don't want a duo! Oh boy....



Seriously... as soon as I read that I was like "DURP!" Obviously I should take a closer look at the quads on my wishlist before getting into the duos!


----------



## Cheryl

jpgoeth said:


> Seriously... as soon as I read that I was like "DURP!" Obviously I should take a closer look at the quads on my wishlist before getting into the duos!



aren't the duo's bigger though? they look like you get more of each color vs. the quad... maybe i'm wrong tho


----------



## sjunky13

it'sanaddiction said:


> That would be $ 84 for 2 duo's vs $56 for a quad. LOL. Now that you pointed this out, maybe I don't want a duo! Oh boy....


 haha. They are really nice though. But good marketing to get people to get 2 duo's. ha!


----------



## jpgoeth

Cheryl said:


> aren't the duo's bigger though? they look like you get more of each color vs. the quad... maybe i'm wrong tho



I'm not sure.  In some pictures the duos look bigger to me and in some they don't   I guess we'll just have to wait to see them in person!


----------



## Bridget S.

Yeah, I go by weight, but that can be bad : ) MAC is about $10 per gram, that's how I justified the Chanel quads, they are 6.8g (IIRC right now) which would be $68 in MAC land, but is $56 in Chanel land. The singles are less value at $28.50 for 2.2g, so $12.95 per gram, the current duos are the worst value ($42 for 2.2g, so $19 per gram!) Anyone know the weight in grams for the new duos??


----------



## pond23

Now I'm obsessed with calculating $ per gram (of eye shadow that is, LOL!). 

The new eye shadow duos are 2.5 grams (0.09 oz.). That comes out to be $16.80 per gram.

The eye shadow quads are 6.8 grams (0.24 oz.). That is $8.24 per gram. But the quads are probably going up to $60 some time. Macys.com already has the new higher prices in effect. So that would be $8.83 per gram.

The quads are a better deal, but I prefer the buttery, silky-soft texture of the new duos. [That's how I will justify it to myself. ] So I will get Misty soon, and then Khaki and Taupe over time.

The new duos are bigger than the old Irreelle duos which were 2 grams.


----------



## Cheryl

I love the quads and i have plenty of them myself but the main issue is there is usually 1 color i dont use much of and that gets left when the rest is about finished. At least with the singles and duo's that wont happen.. (Searching for something to justify my ridiculous purchase! ) Im still trying to justify paying $126+ tax for 3 shadow duo's


----------



## sjunky13

The new duo's are the same size as the quad pans. Chanel is smart. Every make over , they want each artist to use 2 duos. LOL.$84.00. I agree with the texture being better, sucks they wont do a quad with them. Chanel also has some cool new nail polishes coming out soon!


----------



## krazydaisy

I want the winter nights quad too after reading about it. the duo's do look bigger, but it could be the pictures. in my opinion, that doesn't matter because I don't think I have ever used an entire shadow to it's empty pan. I would still go with Chanel's quad because I like them better. I do like the duo's but cannot would not want to pay for it lol


----------



## sjunky13

You need winter nights. It is really nice and has great pimentation.


----------



## nicci404

I saw the duo's in person last night at Nordstrom and they do appear a little bigger than the ones that come in the quad but I'm not sure...

Looking at the pictures, I was excited about it but when the SA put it on me either she put on way too much or I just wasn't crazy about it. I tried three different duos and none of them stuck out. I put it on pretty light and I liked what I saw but at the same time felt I could achieve the same look w/some shadows I already have. I also felt like getting a quad would be a better deal or even two single shadows that I really loved. I'm not so sure I will purchase which is too bad because I was really excited about these


----------



## nicci404

*Loquita* - 

Clean out your inbox


----------



## sjunky13

nicci404 said:


> I saw the duo's in person last night at Nordstrom and they do appear a little bigger than the ones that come in the quad but I'm not sure...
> 
> Looking at the pictures, I was excited about it but when the SA put it on me either she put on way too much or I just wasn't crazy about it. I tried three different duos and none of them stuck out. I put it on pretty light and I liked what I saw but at the same time felt I could achieve the same look w/some shadows I already have. I also felt like getting a quad would be a better deal or even two single shadows that I really loved. I'm not so sure I will purchase which is too bad because I was really excited about these


 Probally slightly bigger. What duo's did she try?


----------



## Bridget S.

So they are giving more than the Ireelle duos! There's my justification right there! I looked for the duos at Bloomies last night but they didn't have them. Looking forward to a review of the grey one!


----------



## devoted7

I thought the duo's look bigger too, but not as much? I agree with KD, I rather get the quads than the duo's.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I have the Winter Nights quad and it is my fave of all the quads. It is my go to quad for travel and days I need to go from work to dressy. You can do a great smoky eye with it or do a more neutral look.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

pond23 said:


> ^ You need Enigma, Kaska Beige, AND Winter Nights *Izzy's Mom*!  All 3 are so special and unique that I can't whittle it down to 2 choices. Enigma is the elegant smokey quad, Kaska is the neutrals with pizazz and fabulous texture quad, and Winter Nights is the slightly smokey gorgeous quad.



OK, I'm convinced ! But I'll look to buy them in that order and try to do only one per month..............


----------



## kathywko

Omg I don't think I could live without the kaska quad! That one is amazinggggg!!! I love that it is so versatile.


----------



## nicci404

sjunky13 said:


> Probally slightly bigger. What duo's did she try?



I tried Berry Rose, Misty Soft, & Taupe Delicat...


----------



## ladystara

nicci404 said:


> I tried Berry Rose, Misty Soft, & Taupe Delicat...



How were they?  I stopped by the Chanel counter (I know, I'm supposed to be on a diet) and tried the lip balm.  It feels great but its' a bit pricey!


----------



## girlygirl3

I went to try on the *Winter Nights e/s quad* and I love it!

I'm not a green e/s person, so when the MUA applied this color, the darkest color, all over the lid, I was skeptical. She said it was what they were being taught right now!
Anyway, the dark color was then blended over with a combination of the pink and brown colors above the lid and in the crease. This softened the green and took the harsh line out. The beige went under the brow. I walked out of the store with a new look! 

It's not something I would do with the Winter Nights quad very often, if at all, but I learned something new!  I came home and tried it with my *Enigma *quad and I like it much better!

Incidentally, the MUA used the new eyeliner in *Gris*.  I'm not sure I like it that much.  I prefer UD 24/7 in Oil Slick.  Also, she applied a *Rouge Allure lipstick in Crazed *and this one is going on my wishlist!  I love the formula of this much more than Rouge Coco!


----------



## pond23

^ That Winter Nights look sounds so pretty *girlygirl3*! I'm going to try it!

What color is the Rouge Allure *Crazed*?


----------



## jpgoeth

Has anyone else noticed how this thread has slowed down since some of us went on beauty diets?


----------



## devoted7

^LOL! Yes, it's kind of a good thing though...less enabling 

I had avoid this thread for sometime because I was constantly at the Chanel counter


----------



## pond23

jpgoeth said:


> Has anyone else noticed how this thread has slowed down since some of us went on beauty diets?


 
^ Yup! But wait 'til all the fun stuff is released in September!


----------



## jpgoeth

I miss it - I used to check this thread twice a day!


----------



## girlygirl3

pond23 said:


> ^ That Winter Nights look sounds so pretty *girlygirl3*! I'm going to try it!
> 
> What color is the Rouge Allure *Crazed*?


 
I'm so glad I got the quad after reading the reviews here!  I think you'll like it!

Since I hadn't purchased it, I can only go by memory.  In the tube, it's a beautiful neutral pink.  When applied - the MUA used a taupe l/l as a base - it's a sheer red-pink with shimmer.  Really pretty!  I'll have to go back for this!


----------



## girlygirl3

pond23 said:


> ^ Yup! But wait 'til all the fun stuff is released in September!


 
Can't wait!


----------



## girlygirl3

devoted7 said:


> ^LOL! Yes, it's kind of a good thing though...less enabling
> 
> I had avoid this thread for sometime because I was constantly at the Chanel counter


 
Me too!  My Chanel wishlist is getting longer.  I'm hoping a good beauty event comes along soon!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Well, I am on a cosmetics diet, but no reason why I cant share pics of recent acquisitions...
Here's Lotus and Abricot together to show how well they pair.


----------



## Liellabelle

All your purchases sound great. 
When does the new stuff come out in september? And does someone have experiences with the new Cassis eyeliner?
TIA


----------



## Needanotherbag

I absolutely love the new Cassis e/l.  It'sone of the best e/l purchases I've made - looks fantastic with the Enigma Quad, or any other greyish smokey eye look.


----------



## Liellabelle

TI, Sounds great. I already thought of buying the enigma quad, so I'll buy them together now. Does the Paradoxical nail polish match them?
And-I have to admit, I never bought Chanel cosmetics at their counter before- do you get samples, when you purchase something?


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^The only counter I ever buy at is nordies, and the SA's there will give me samples if I ask for them, but nothing like the big fun samples from Chanel.com

I think Paradoxical would look fabulous with Enigma!  I havent putchased it yet, as I went a little overboard with the Fall Collection, but plan to.


----------



## girlygirl3

Needanotherbag said:


> Well, I am on a cosmetics diet, but no reason why I cant share pics of recent acquisitions...
> Here's Lotus and Abricot together to show how well they pair.


 
Very pretty!


----------



## ladystara

I'm trying to decide between ordering the new brush set on chanel.com or from nordstroms!  Chanel would have the awesome samples and free shipping.  Do you ladies know how tax is calculated on the online purchases?


----------



## devoted7

^your state should charge no sales tax. I believe TN and a couple other states get charged sales tax but not yours for sure 



Needanotherbag said:


> Well, I am on a cosmetics diet, but no reason why I cant share pics of recent acquisitions...
> Here's Lotus and Abricot together to show how well they pair.



o0o pretty colors!


----------



## ladystara

Thanks!!!  I might be ordering some brushes... but not until September.


----------



## jpgoeth

Needanotherbag said:


> Well, I am on a cosmetics diet, but no reason why I cant share pics of recent acquisitions...
> Here's Lotus and Abricot together to show how well they pair.



Soooo pretty!  Abricot is on my wishlist!


----------



## devoted7

is this new? http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=142576&PseudoCat=ct-vb-sy-ch.index

has anyone seen or tried it? any thoughts?


----------



## devoted7

Also, has anyone tried this? how is it? I'm curious http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=74579&PseudoCat=ct-vb-sy-ch.index


----------



## jpgoeth

devoted7 said:


> Also, has anyone tried this? how is it? I'm curious http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=74579&PseudoCat=ct-vb-sy-ch.index



I have it in translucent 1!  It's fantastic.  Best powder ever.  I use it to set my makeup in the morning and carry it for touch ups during the day.  I even had one of my bridesmaids carry it for me at my wedding so I would have it nearby!


----------



## girlygirl3

devoted7 said:


> is this new? http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=142576&PseudoCat=ct-vb-sy-ch.index
> 
> has anyone seen or tried it? any thoughts?


 
I don't think the e/s base is new.  When I went to try the Winter Nights quad, the MUA used this.  For me, Beige is my shade.  It works well - my e/s didn't move!
Before I purchase this though, I would definitely try it again.  It's pretty pricey at $32!


----------



## devoted7

thanks ladies!



jpgoeth said:


> I have it in translucent 1!  It's fantastic.  Best powder ever.  I use it to set my makeup in the morning and carry it for touch ups during the day.  I even had one of my bridesmaids carry it for me at my wedding so I would have it nearby!


is it like guerlain meteorite or MUFE HD translucent powder.



girlygirl3 said:


> I don't think the e/s base is new.  When I went to try the Winter Nights quad, the MUA used this.  For me, Beige is my shade.  It works well - my e/s didn't move!
> Before I purchase this though, I would definitely try it again.  It's pretty pricey at $32!


ohhh I guess I've never seen it before or bother to pay attention to it. is it like UD PP or TFSI?


----------



## nicci404

Devoted - 

I used the e/s base last year and really liked it. I used to use Urban Decay's primer but hated the packaging. The only thing I didn't like part Chanel e/s base was the price, even though it did work well. I am using Nars now.


----------



## girlygirl3

devoted7 said:


> thanks ladies!
> 
> ohhh I guess I've never seen it before or bother to pay attention to it. is it like UD PP or TFSI?


 
i never paid attention either  but i just assumed they would have one!  i'm currently using TFSI but i'm not crazy about it.  i also don't like UD's potion and i am looking forward to finishing the TFSI and trying Benefit's Stay don't Stray!


----------



## jpgoeth

devoted7 said:


> is it like guerlain meteorite or MUFE HD translucent powder.



I've never used either of those - I think the meteorites have shimmer, and this powder has none.


----------



## Bridget S.

devoted7 said:


> is this new? http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=142576&PseudoCat=ct-vb-sy-ch.index
> 
> has anyone seen or tried it? any thoughts?


Not new, and I don't see any of the fun colours they had before, I also have lilac, mint and rose. They work well, but not any better than UDPP or TFSI in my opinion, so I choose the less expensive ones over the Chanel ones.


----------



## gre8dane

Needanotherbag said:


> *I absolutely love the new Cassis e/l*. It'sone of the best e/l purchases I've made - looks fantastic with the Enigma Quad, or any other greyish smokey eye look.


 
  I must absolutely agree about the Cassis e/l!  I love the color & formula of the e/l and I'm excited about seeing the new Gris.  I wore Cassis with Sweet Lust e/s by MAC one day and another day with Chanel's Amethyst and received many compliments.


----------



## Needanotherbag

gre8dane said:


> I must absolutely agree about the Cassis e/l!  I love the color & formula of the e/l and I'm excited about seeing the new Gris.  I wore Cassis with Sweet Lust e/s by MAC one day and another day with Chanel's Amethyst and received many compliments.



Ohh that sounds gorgeous!


----------



## devoted7

o0o0o0o thanks ladies, i guess i really never paid attention before 

girlygirl: i'm using TFSI right now too and I'm not sure if I like it that much, but maybe it's just me. hmmm. but luckily it's a deluxe size!


----------



## girlygirl3

devoted7 said:


> o0o0o0o thanks ladies, i guess i really never paid attention before
> 
> girlygirl: i'm using TFSI right now too and I'm not sure if I like it that much, but maybe it's just me. hmmm. but luckily it's a deluxe size!


 
deluxe size?!  you have a ways to go?  

i'm switching soon but not for a product that costs twice as much that works the same


----------



## devoted7

^I meant a deluxe sample size (3 of them = a full size TFSI). LOL!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> i never paid attention either  but i just assumed they would have one!  i'm currently using TFSI but i'm not crazy about it.  i also don't like UD's potion and i am looking forward to finishing the TFSI and trying Benefit's Stay don't Stray!



I bought Benefit's primer and ended up returning it. The packaging isn't great, most of the time too much product came out. And for me it got cakey at the end of the day. Maybe you'll have better luck though


----------



## devoted7

does anyone know any good tutorials for the egnima quad just by itself? I'm aware temptalia has a video, but I'm not feeling that one :/ Thanks girlies!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Benefits FY Eye was awesome, then they changed it and repacked it and it's junk.  That was the only e/s primer I've really liked - UDPP and TFSI are both just ok, nothing special in my opinion.  I'm trying to use them up so I can try something new, but I keep getting these free deluxe sample sizes too so it will be awhile.  Wish the Chanel product was amazing, but sounds like its just ok too...



nicci404 said:


> I bought Benefit's primer and ended up returning it. The packaging isn't great, most of the time too much product came out. And for me it got cakey at the end of the day. Maybe you'll have better luck though


----------



## Needanotherbag

devoted7 said:


> does anyone know any good tutorials for the egnima quad just by itself? I'm aware temptalia has a video, but I'm not feeling that one :/ Thanks girlies!



I've been looking for one as well - and ITA that the Temptalia tute is just so so.  It's really too dark of a look for me.


----------



## Needanotherbag

My Les Minis arrived!  Thanks to* Lo* I was able to track a set down from a fabulous SA.  These are really nice brushes, I have to say they are going to get used a lot more often than just for traveling.  

Now the cosmetic diet really starts, and actually, my total purchasing ban as well.  I'll just live vicariously thru the rest of you!


----------



## missanne

I got my Les Minis today also  I love them, they're so soft and fluffy and the case is the perfect size, not too big or too small. I wanted to ask those of you that have them, how are you cleaning them? I was going to use baby shampoo like I do with my others.


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> I bought Benefit's primer and ended up returning it. The packaging isn't great, most of the time too much product came out. And for me it got cakey at the end of the day. Maybe you'll have better luck though


 
ugh, no wonder i don't hear too much about this product!  thanks!


----------



## girlygirl3

devoted7 said:


> does anyone know any good tutorials for the egnima quad just by itself? I'm aware temptalia has a video, but I'm not feeling that one :/ Thanks girlies!


 
i don't have a tutorial but i just tried something recently that i like!
i posted back a few pages (post #876) about the Winter Nights quad.  the mua tried a look on me with it, and while i liked it, for me it worked way better with the enigma quad!

1.  use a primer
2.  apply darkest color to the entire lid area.  you don't need a heavy hand, just build up the color until it suits you.
3.  dip the brush in the 2nd lightest color and then mix with the 2nd darkest color
4.  apply this from the outer corner and up into the crease!.  use the windwiper motion to blend out the line of the dark color of the lid
5.  apply the lightest color under the brow
6.  you can also apply a little of the lightest color on the inner corner/tear duct to highlight that area

voila!
this worked for me and it's not too dark.  you can of course play around with placement or apply it heavier for evening.


----------



## girlygirl3

missanne said:


> I got my Les Minis today also  I love them, they're so soft and fluffy and the case is the perfect size, not too big or too small. I wanted to ask those of you that have them, how are you cleaning them? I was going to use baby shampoo like I do with my others.


 
Congrats!
I haven't used mine yet, but I have washed them once.  Like my other brushes, I'm using a sulfate-free shampoo with a lavender fragrance and they're great!


----------



## girlygirl3

devoted7 said:


> ^I meant a deluxe sample size (3 of them = a full size TFSI). LOL!


----------



## Bridget S.

Someone asked for Rose Dentelle pictures, way back, here is Irreelle Duo in grey/ white with Pink Explosion blush and Rose Dentelle lipstick. 

I picked up the new Gris Subtil duo, which I very beautiful, although my friend thinks it pulls very blue, but I don't see that. I got the waterproof eye liner, which is alright, it may go back because it transfers as much as my Clinique/ Urban Decay/ Nars/ Le Metier De Beaute etc etc. She gave me a sample tube of the new Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss in Fatale, the wand applicator is very, very nice, I hope it is like that in the full size! 
Fatale is a very interesting colour, it's red, it's pink, it's corally.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks for the pics *Bridget*!  The Irreelle looks fabulous!  And I am dying to try that gloss....So the wand feels as good as it looks?

Also, thanks for the pic of Gris Subtil - Glad to know it could pull blue, because if its going to, it will on me, which doesnt work for me...


----------



## Needanotherbag

Can't remember if this was posted or not, but I like her review of the applicator of the Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss

http://cafemakeup.com/2010/08/chanel-rouge-allure-extrait-de-gloss/


----------



## Bridget S.

Great comparison! What a nice link - thanks! 

The wand feels a little flimsy, it bends when you apply pressure, in a way that my Rouge Allure Laques do not, I think it's because it's a sample and not a live product. I was impressed with the colour coverage, because it's meant to be a gloss.


----------



## devoted7

girlygirl3 said:


> i don't have a tutorial but i just tried something recently that i like!
> i posted back a few pages (post #876) about the Winter Nights quad.  the mua tried a look on me with it, and while i liked it, for me it worked way better with the enigma quad!
> 
> 1.  use a primer
> 2.  apply darkest color to the entire lid area.  you don't need a heavy hand, just build up the color until it suits you.
> 3.  dip the brush in the 2nd lightest color and then mix with the 2nd darkest color
> 4.  apply this from the outer corner and up into the crease!.  use the windwiper motion to blend out the line of the dark color of the lid
> 5.  apply the lightest color under the brow
> 6.  you can also apply a little of the lightest color on the inner corner/tear duct to highlight that area
> 
> voila!
> this worked for me and it's not too dark.  you can of course play around with placement or apply it heavier for evening.


o0o0o0o thanks! i will most likely try that out!



Bridget S. said:


> Someone asked for Rose Dentelle pictures, way back, here is Irreelle Duo in grey/ white with Pink Explosion blush and Rose Dentelle lipstick.
> 
> I picked up the new Gris Subtil duo, which I very beautiful, although my friend thinks it pulls very blue, but I don't see that. I got the waterproof eye liner, which is alright, it may go back because it transfers as much as my Clinique/ Urban Decay/ Nars/ Le Metier De Beaute etc etc. She gave me a sample tube of the new Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss in Fatale, the wand applicator is very, very nice, I hope it is like that in the full size!
> Fatale is a very interesting colour, it's red, it's pink, it's corally.


sooo gorgeous! i love the duo on you!


----------



## pond23

Ooh! Thank you for the photos of Gris-Subtil and Rouge Fatale *Bridget S.! *They are both gorgeous! The color Fatale was not on my list at first, but now it is. Hee hee!

Thank you for the Cafe Makeup link *Needanotherbag*! I need the Rouge Allure Extrait de Glosses now! LOL! The crazy thing is that I wear lipstick more than I do lip gloss nowadays, but I just love having pretty lip glosses.


----------



## Needanotherbag

pond23 said:


> Thank you for the Cafe Makeup link *Needanotherbag*! I need the Rouge Allure Extrait de Glosses now! LOL! The crazy thing is that I wear lipstick more than I do lip gloss nowadays, but I just love having pretty lip glosses.



Yep, me too, it looks like its going to be amazing!  I hope I love one of the pinks, wish I could do reds...


----------



## krazydaisy

This thread moves so fast I cannot catch up. What's new with Chanel now? They have different lip satins now?


----------



## Bridget S.

Thanks ladies! (And just to be clear, what I am wearing in the face shot is the Irreelle duo, not the new Gris-subtil!) 

I am more of a lipstick girl, but I can see wearing this gloss, it's very creamy, not sticky.


----------



## girlygirl3

devoted7 said:


> o0o0o0o thanks! i will most likely try that out!
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> let me know how it works for you!


----------



## nicci404

I am so jealous Bridget that you got a sample of that gloss!!  I can't wait till they come out. I'll have to bug my SA at Nordstrom & see if she has them available


----------



## clk55girl

pond23 said:


> Ooh! Thank you for the photos of Gris-Subtil and Rouge Fatale *Bridget S.! *They are both gorgeous! The color Fatale was not on my list at first, but now it is. Hee hee!
> 
> Thank you for the Cafe Makeup link *Needanotherbag*! I need the Rouge Allure Extrait de Glosses now! LOL! The crazy thing is that I wear lipstick more than I do lip gloss nowadays, but *I just love having pretty lip glosses. *



Hi Steph!  Hahah, I know right?  I have enough back ups of rose dilemma to last me a lifetime and still purchased 2 giorgio armani lip shimmer glosses yesterday.  I absolutely LOVE the texture and my lips actually felt more moisturized when I removed the gloss 

BTW, I found a new HG BB gel liner.  Violet!!   I was hesitant about trying it before because I was picturing an obnoxious bright purple shade.  It's not!  It's the most gorgeous neutral plum shade that makes my brown eyes pop! It looks gorgeous with taupe gris, vert khaki, and all of the MAC neutral browns.   I already gave Sepia the boot.  Violet has become my HG along with Black Mauve and Graphite Shimmer.  You should try it Steph, I can almost guarantee that you'll LOVE it


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

clk55girl said:


> Hi Steph! Hahah, I know right? *I have enough back ups of rose dilemma to last me a lifetime* and still purchased 2 giorgio armani lip shimmer glosses yesterday. I absolutely LOVE the texture and my lips actually felt more moisturized when I removed the gloss
> 
> BTW, I found a new HG BB gel liner. Violet!!  I was hesitant about trying it before because I was picturing an obnoxious bright purple shade. It's not! It's the most gorgeous neutral plum shade that makes my brown eyes pop! It looks gorgeous with taupe gris, vert khaki, and all of the MAC neutral browns. I already gave Sepia the boot. Violet has become my HG along with Black Mauve and Graphite Shimmer. You should try it Steph, I can almost guarantee that you'll LOVE it


 
I should had done that. I love it way too much


----------



## girlygirl3

clk55girl said:


> Hi Steph! Hahah, I know right? I have enough back ups of rose dilemma to last me a lifetime and still purchased 2 giorgio armani lip shimmer glosses yesterday. I absolutely LOVE the texture and my lips actually felt more moisturized when I removed the gloss
> 
> BTW,* I found a new HG BB gel liner. Violet!!*  I was hesitant about trying it before because I was picturing an obnoxious bright purple shade. It's not! It's the most gorgeous neutral plum shade that makes my brown eyes pop! It looks gorgeous with taupe gris, vert khaki, and all of the MAC neutral browns. I already gave Sepia the boot. Violet has become my HG along with Black Mauve and Graphite Shimmer. You should try it Steph, I can almost guarantee that you'll LOVE it


 
I'm going to check this out!  Did you post in the BB thread?


----------



## pond23

clk55girl said:


> Hi Steph! Hahah, I know right? I have enough back ups of rose dilemma to last me a lifetime and still purchased 2 giorgio armani lip shimmer glosses yesterday. I absolutely LOVE the texture and my lips actually felt more moisturized when I removed the gloss
> 
> BTW, I found a new HG BB gel liner. Violet!!  I was hesitant about trying it before because I was picturing an obnoxious bright purple shade. It's not! It's the most gorgeous neutral plum shade that makes my brown eyes pop! It looks gorgeous with taupe gris, vert khaki, and all of the MAC neutral browns. I already gave Sepia the boot. Violet has become my HG along with Black Mauve and Graphite Shimmer. You should try it Steph, I can almost guarantee that you'll LOVE it


 
^ Hi Jenn! Any eye makeup that makes my brown eyes pop is a friend of mine!  I used to wear mainly plum liners, and then I veered away to moss and khaki greens and navies. I think either me or my little sis had Violet, but I can't find it now. I am going to pick up another little pot of Violet (and all the other colors that you have recommended that I don't have!) from NM when I go there in a couple of days. I trust your taste, plus we always seem to be on the same wavelength makeup and handbag-wise. LOL! 

Back on topic! I am going crazy over the photos of "Insolence" and "Confidence" Rouge Allure Extrait de Glosses over on CafeMakeup.com! When are they arriving here in the US? I have become rather impatient when it comes to new makeup releases lately. LOL!


----------



## sweetart

^  Cant wait for the new glosses!

I love the BB gel liners but I usually stick to black or graphite shimmer. I really need to branch out.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I cant wait either!  Does anyone know the actual US release date!


----------



## ladystara

I think they ship out September 1st or 8th.  And a few weeks to get into the stores!


----------



## sweetart

that's around the time the new brush set will be avail!


----------



## ladystara

I think they come in a week before that brush set!  ...which I preordered...I hope it's good!


----------



## devoted7

^which brush set did you get? link pleease  
Also, what glosses are being released? My friend (Chanel MA) told me there was a totally new lippies launching but I'm not sure if it's the ones ya'll are talking about.


----------



## ladystara

It's the holiday set: 

http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/sneak-peek-chanel-holiday-the-sets/

But I won't be able to pick it up until next month!


----------



## pond23

devoted7 said:


> ^which brush set did you get? link pleease
> Also, what glosses are being released? My friend (Chanel MA) told me there was a totally new lippies launching but I'm not sure if it's the ones ya'll are talking about.


 
^ The new Rouge Allure Extrait de Glosses that are supposed to be a cross between Rouge Allure Lacques and Glossimers!

http://cafemakeup.com/2010/08/chanel-rouge-allure-extrait-de-gloss-in-insolence/

http://cafemakeup.com/2010/08/chanel-extrait-de-gloss-in-fatale/

http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/sneak-peek-chanel-extrait-de-gloss/

HTH!


----------



## pellarin22

I can't wait to see swatches of all the colours! It's so hard to tell which ones to get from just the colour swatches on a website. I always find that the colours they list don't really match up to what they look like in person. 
Can't wait for September I already preordered my Les Minis for 2010.


----------



## krazydaisy

the new glosses look very nice. i cannot wait for more swatches


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Me too!

I purchased a couple of single shadows, Abricot (thanks to the gorgeous pics of this color posted earlier in this thread!) and Safari.

Safari looks like a green on the website, but in person looks totally different, almost brown. And once on my lids, looks competely different again. On me it looks like a warm gray, a great color for fall!


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Me too!
> 
> I purchased a couple of single shadows, Abricot (thanks to the gorgeous pics of this color posted earlier in this thread!) and Safari.
> 
> Safari looks like a green on the website, but in person looks totally different, almost brown. And once on my lids, looks competely different again. On me it looks like a warm gray, a great color for fall!


 
I like Safari!  I haven't tried it but I swatched it on my wrist and it looks like a beautiful shimmery taupe!  It's on my wish list!


----------



## pond23

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Me too!
> 
> I purchased a couple of single shadows, Abricot (thanks to the gorgeous pics of this color posted earlier in this thread!) and Safari.
> 
> Safari looks like a green on the website, but in person looks totally different, almost brown. And once on my lids, looks competely different again. On me it looks like a warm gray, a great color for fall!


 
^ Safari is high atop my Chanel wish list! I hope to get it next time Chanel.com has a free shipping promotion!


----------



## Bridget S.

Does anyone have comparison pics between Safari and Taupe Gris? Please?  : )


----------



## NorthStar

pond23 said:


> ^ The new Rouge Allure Extrait de Glosses that are supposed to be a cross between Rouge Allure Lacques and Glossimers!
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2010/08/chanel-rouge-allure-extrait-de-gloss-in-insolence/
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2010/08/chanel-extrait-de-gloss-in-fatale/
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/sneak-peek-chanel-extrait-de-gloss/
> 
> HTH!



OMG I am already lusting over these big time.  I am more of a gloss-only person at heart, but like a little extra 'pop' of color and opaqueness every now and then.  These look perfect!  But not for my wallet.


----------



## Cheryl

Lately I have been wearing Taupe Grise and Safari together and they are very pretty together!


----------



## krazydaisy

^^can you please swatch, I'm dying to see what it looks like. tia


----------



## pond23

I found a German beauty blog with swatches of all of the Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss colors!

http://style-and-beauty.blogspot.com/2010/08/chanel-rouge-allure-extrait-de-gloss.html


----------



## devoted7

OMG! thanks for the swatches! they are must haves  when is the release date?


----------



## krazydaisy

The #55 Pink is a must have!!!!! I really want the pink one so bad. By the way, do you ladies prefer the liquid or stylo eyeliner?


----------



## Cheryl

krazydaisy said:


> ^^can you please swatch, I'm dying to see what it looks like. tia



the lighting isnt very good but it gives you an idea. Taupe grise on the left, safari right


----------



## Needanotherbag

Cheryl said:


> Lately I have been wearing Taupe Grise and Safari together and they are very pretty together!



This sounds beautiful!  Trying tomorrow


----------



## Needanotherbag

pond23 said:


> I found a German beauty blog with swatches of all of the Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss colors!
> 
> http://style-and-beauty.blogspot.com/2010/08/chanel-rouge-allure-extrait-de-gloss.html



Thanks for finding this!  Is it me or do they all look like they have blue undertones?  (except for Genie and the brownish color....)


----------



## sweetart

pond23 said:


> I found a German beauty blog with swatches of all of the Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss colors!
> 
> http://style-and-beauty.blogspot.com/2010/08/chanel-rouge-allure-extrait-de-gloss.html



Thank you! I need 52 and 51! thanks for posting!


----------



## pond23

devoted7 said:


> OMG! thanks for the swatches! they are must haves  when is the release date?


 
^ You're very welcome! I keep hearing conflicting info about the release date of these new glosses. I hope it is soon! I will let you know if I hear anything definite.



krazydaisy said:


> The #55 Pink is a must have!!!!! I really want the pink one so bad. By the way, do you ladies prefer the liquid or stylo eyeliner?


 
^ #55 Pink is one of my many picks too!



Needanotherbag said:


> Thanks for finding this! Is it me or do they all look like they have blue undertones? (except for Genie and the brownish color....)


 
^ No problem! I agree that most of them do look like they have blue undertones. With lipsticks, Chanel usually seems to go the opposite direction.



sweetart said:


> Thank you! I need 52 and 51! thanks for posting!


 
^ 52 and 51 are gorgeous! I love almost all of them! It is going to be hard to whittle down my list. I think I will go for Confidence first. And then Insolence.


----------



## sweetart

Here's a pic of the single e/s I have.





sillage, trace, safari, taupe gris, abricot, and vert khaki






taupe gris, vega, safari


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Great swatches sweetart, those colors are right on!


----------



## devoted7

love the swatches! makes me wanna go get them!


----------



## pond23

Those eye shadow singles swatches are very, very helpful *sweetart*! Thank you for posting them! I really want Abricot and Safari. I have the other shades except for Trace.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Here are a few more single swatches that may not have been posted before. The first is not exactly a single, it's a shadow/liner duo.

Left to right:
Jet liner
Gold (it's hard to see on my arm, it has a little glitter in it)
Bois Bleu
Amethyst
Beige


----------



## Mette

I'm loving the colour of Safari.  Thanks to everyone who has posted swatches.


----------



## Loquita

Mette said:


> I'm loving the colour of Safari.  Thanks to everyone who has posted swatches.




Me, too!!  I have wanted Safari for a while...it is considered one of the very best colors among the single eyeshadows.

Thanks so much for the swatches, everyone!!  They are incredibly helpful.


----------



## Loquita

*Quick question: * I have a friend who is NC30 in MAC, but wants to try the Chanel Teint  Innocence foundation (powder compact version).  What color do you think that she would wear in the Chanel?  (The Temptalia Foundation Matrix doesn't list this one, unfortunately, and it is my understand that the Chanel colors don't exactly translate from one formula to another).  She can't go into the store to test it out before buying, either.
*
Thanks for your help, Chanel experts!!!  *


----------



## Loquita

PS:  When I get a sec here (I am in the middle of packing for a road trip today, eeeek!!!) I will tell you all about the Chanel Mat Lumiere Extreme foundation that I finally got my hands on (Asia exclusive).  Any of you with oilier skin would probably be interested.


----------



## Cheryl

^^ Where were you able to find it? Id love to get one myself!


----------



## Loquita

Cheryl said:


> ^^ Where were you able to find it? Id love to get one myself!



I ordered a few deluxe samples off of ick-bay - they are HUGE, and will last you a long time (we are talking weeks of everyday use). If you PM me I can give you the seller's name.  She also sells the full-sized compacts and refills sometimes on there, but if you contact her she will sell them to you anytime at a very reasonable price.  

And btw, if you are an NC30 or 35, you probably wear 30 (Beige Cendre) in the Mat Lumiere Extreme.  I can just barely wear the 30 at my palest - in fact, I really think that I need the 40 but it is very hard to get samples in that!


----------



## ladystara

Loquita said:


> I ordered a few deluxe samples off of ick-bay - they are HUGE, and will last you a long time (we are talking weeks of everyday use). If you PM me I can give you the seller's name.  She also sells the full-sized compacts and refills sometimes on there, but if you contact her she will sell them to you anytime at a very reasonable price.
> 
> And btw, if you are an NC30 or 35, you probably wear 30 (Beige Cendre) in the Mat Lumiere Extreme.  I can just barely wear the 30 at my palest - in fact, I really think that I need the 40 but it is very hard to get samples in that!



Would it work for dry skin?  I'm actually heading to Taiwan on Saturday - so was going to take a look.


----------



## Cheryl

Loquita said:


> I ordered a few deluxe samples off of ick-bay - they are HUGE, and will last you a long time (we are talking weeks of everyday use). If you PM me I can give you the seller's name.  She also sells the full-sized compacts and refills sometimes on there, but if you contact her she will sell them to you anytime at a very reasonable price.
> 
> And btw, if you are an NC30 or 35, you probably wear 30 (Beige Cendre) in the Mat Lumiere Extreme.  I can just barely wear the 30 at my palest - in fact, I really think that I need the 40 but it is very hard to get samples in that!



Pmed you!


----------



## devoted7

Loquita said:


> I ordered a few deluxe samples off of ick-bay - they are HUGE, and will last you a long time (we are talking weeks of everyday use). If you PM me I can give you the seller's name.  She also sells the full-sized compacts and refills sometimes on there, but if you contact her she will sell them to you anytime at a very reasonable price.
> 
> And btw, if you are an NC30 or 35, you probably wear 30 (Beige Cendre) in the Mat Lumiere Extreme.  I can just barely wear the 30 at my palest - in fact, I really think that I need the 40 but it is very hard to get samples in that!



OMG! what are the colors?


----------



## lolitablue

Is the Mat Lumiere recommended for combination skin?  Also, does anybody own Brush # 16.  Is that for foundation or more for concealer?


----------



## Bridget S.

Thank you thank you for the swatches *Cheryl, Sweetart and It'sanaddiction!* Safari looks like a paler Taupe Gris! How pretty!


----------



## devoted7

lolitablue said:


> Is the Mat Lumiere recommended for combination skin?  Also, does anybody own Brush # 16.  Is that for foundation or more for concealer?



mate lumiere is def. recommended for combination skin. i have combination skin and my friend has really oily skin and we both love the product. Also the #16 brush is an actual foundation brush...it's amazing! a must have brush, better than MAC's foundation brush (IMO). HTH's


----------



## devoted7

the new rouge allure extrait are available to purchase online  
http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Lipgloss-ROUGE-ALLURE-EXTRAIT-DE-GLOSS-108663


----------



## karester

Anyone know where to see swatches of the three Rouge Allure Extrait not done Cafemakeup (Genie, Emoi and Impertinence)?


----------



## babyontheway

devoted7 said:


> the new rouge allure extrait are available to purchase online
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Lipgloss-ROUGE-ALLURE-EXTRAIT-DE-GLOSS-108663



Thanks devoted!  I hope they offer a free shipping code soon... I have to have all the pink shades


----------



## pellarin22

If you check out the #951 posting, a German website shows all of the Extrait de Gloss swatches.


----------



## pond23

devoted7 said:


> the new rouge allure extrait are available to purchase online
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Lipgloss-ROUGE-ALLURE-EXTRAIT-DE-GLOSS-108663


 
^ Oh no! Why did you tell us* devoted7*? LOL! How am I going to resist?


----------



## NorthStar

devoted7 said:


> the new rouge allure extrait are available to purchase online
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Lipgloss-ROUGE-ALLURE-EXTRAIT-DE-GLOSS-108663


 

Gah...this did not give me ANY time to prepare the funds to purchase LOL ush:...but thanks for the heads up!  I think that at least three of these are on my 'must have' list...


----------



## devoted7

LOL! you girls are silly  If anyone ends up purchase, please please feel free to swatch 

I didn't think they were going to be released this early! I'm trying to control myself from purchasing, since shipping is fairly expensive, unless I purchase $150 worth of goods, but that's not going to happen...hopefully


----------



## karester

pellarin22 said:


> If you check out the #951 posting, a German website shows all of the Extrait de Gloss swatches.



Thank you!  I missed that.


----------



## Bridget S.

Saks in Boca Raton, Florida has all of the Glosses in! Dee is my SA, she's a sweetheart! I think that shipping is free if you use your Saks card, IIRC! 561 620 1100


----------



## lolitablue

devoted7 said:


> mate lumiere is def. recommended for combination skin. i have combination skin and my friend has really oily skin and we both love the product. Also the #16 brush is an actual foundation brush...it's amazing! a must have brush, better than MAC's foundation brush (IMO). HTH's



Yes it does help, my dear!! Awesome news!!!


----------



## *Jem*

Today I picked up Nouvelle Vague nail polish and Rouge Allure Laque in Phoenix


----------



## karester

I got three glossimers today as a birthday gift from my parents: Myriade, Courtisane, and Nebula.


----------



## lolitablue

*Jem*, love that nail polish shade!!

*karester*, how cool is that!!


----------



## devoted7

karester said:


> I got three glossimers today as a birthday gift from my parents: Myriade, Courtisane, and Nebula.



OMG! I have all 3 and love all of them too! congrats and happy birthday artyhat:


----------



## karester

Thanks, we did today as my birthday (it was yesterday and I had to work) since it's my day off.  Anyway, I could've done more damage than that since my mom told me I could get whatever I wanted within reason, but I decided to go easy.  It was hard though, so many other pretty ones!


----------



## babyontheway

I have a facial and color consult at my chanel macy's counter this Thursday- can't wait to get some new goodies.... just don't know which ones yet


----------



## *Jem*

devoted7 said:


> the new rouge allure extrait are available to purchase online
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Lipgloss-ROUGE-ALLURE-EXTRAIT-DE-GLOSS-108663



I can't wait until these are in store!!! I want to swatch and play


----------



## pond23

karester said:


> I got three glossimers today as a birthday gift from my parents: Myriade, Courtisane, and Nebula.


 
^ Happy belated Birthday *karester*!  Those are 3 of the best Chanel glossimer shades! I have Myriade and Courtisane too.


----------



## jpgoeth

karester said:


> I got three glossimers today as a birthday gift from my parents: Myriade, Courtisane, and Nebula.



Yay!  Happy birthday!


----------



## listrikmu

Chanel Le Vernis (Nail Color) in #509 Paradoxal.  Using it for my pedi now, I love it.


----------



## Loquita

ladystara said:


> Would it work for dry skin?  I'm actually heading to Taiwan on Saturday - so was going to take a look.



I think that the Mat Lumiere Extreme is best for combo/oily skin...but there are plenty of Chanel foundation that might work really well for drier skin.  

And how cool that you are going to Taiwan!! i am absolutely obsessed with Asian beauty products, I hope you get some time to have fun (if you are going to work).  

BTW: I returned all of the PMs for those asking about the Mat Lumiere Extreme, peeps!!


----------



## Loquita

Happy Bday, *karester*!!! Your parents were so sweet to get you Glossimers, that's a dream gift for me, too!!!   

You picked out gorgeous colors, too...but then again, I love ALL of the colors, lol!!!  

I am dying to see the new glosses in person.  I have a GC from Bloomie's that I am saving until next week when I go get my hair cut (it's right next to Bloomingdale's).  I haven't bought any Chanel since I went on my "diet" but I think that I will _have_ to get an eyeshadow duo or new gloss.  I don't order from Bloomie's online because I don't like the way they package items for shipping plus their shipping is $$$$.


----------



## meganfm

How do those with pale skin find the SPF coverage in Chanel foundations (I'm leaning towards the Mat Lumiere because I have combo skin)?  Does it actually make a difference or is it more of a marketing ploy?


----------



## krazydaisy

devoted7 said:


> the new rouge allure extrait are available to purchase online
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Lipgloss-ROUGE-ALLURE-EXTRAIT-DE-GLOSS-108663



Oh no, I think I just passed out  All the dark pinks are pretty but I need to control myself. I have too many lippies.


----------



## ellacoach

today I purchased one of the ombres contraste eyeshadow duos in taupe delicat. I can't wait to use it!


----------



## harlem_cutie

I hope Saks has the new glosses. I will be visiting the counter tomorrow.

I'm so excited for FNO. I can't wait to see the new polishes as well as get my pair of custom ballerinas.

On another note I pulled out my Nymphea quad today and noticed all the colors were chalky and not as nice as my Winter Nights quad. Is it me? Does anyone else have this quad?


----------



## babyontheway

^^so lucky!!!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I purchased the Berry - Rose duo today at the Chanel counter. The MUA told me the lighter shades in these duo's were a cream formula. She also said not to use a base, the lighter shade acts like a base. I didn't know this, did anyone else?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Here's a pic of Berry - Rose


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Pretty!  I would definitely try the light color as the base.  Why not?  Besides a primer, I have not been using a base at all and I don't have any complaints!


----------



## pond23

PSA: Venus glossimer is back in stock on Nordstrom.com!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Wow, that's good to know, thank you!


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Could anyone tell me something about Chanel eyeshadows? :shame:

I was drooling about the colors but crying about the price today! 

Would you say the quality of the singles, duos and quads is the same? I read in a couple of blogs that some people seem to prefer the singles for quality.  would you agree with that or does it depend on the color?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I found the singles shadows have a softer touch, more velvety texture. I know a few of the quads, Oasis is one for sure, that do not have the color payoff some people prefer.

I just bought a duo and love it! The creamy light color goes on so smoothly and the darker color blends so well and of course the shades are made for each other. 

I think I would recommend a duo for someone to start with Chanel shadows, I love mine that much


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Yeah, I was amazed at that velvety touch! 

I love Vanessa Paradis' look in the rouge coco campaign and apparently she wears Sillage, Sand, Mahagony and Ivory. I was so tempted but that would have cost me 100&#8364; (the singles are 25&#8364;/32$ here in Germany) and I just couldn't stomach that.  lol, I don't even own any MAC eyeshadows so that price kinda seemed insane to me. :shame: The duos and quads seem to offer a better
Price/Product ratio. 

I don't really dare asking but how would you compare Chanel eyeshadows to MAC or Bobbi Brown?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Well, that's a tough one! I prefer the finish of the Chanel shadows, and I love my quads because the colors go so well together. 

But, it depends. Do you like to experiment, have a bold, wild, or really any kind of look you can think of? Then MAC would be for you. Any color you can imagine in frosts, mattes, etc. They have numerous finishes in their eye shadows, but I like the starflash finish the best (velvety).

Bobbi Brown has beautiful nude palettes. Most of her shadows blend well and last all day. Another favorite are the cream shadows.

If you are thinking MAC, go to the MAC thread. They could recommend some shadows to start with, and the same for Bobbi Brown.


----------



## nicci404

I bought this tonight at Nordstrom. The regular SA I see said six came in today. I have never owned a nail polish of this color, so it's something different


----------



## lolitablue

Cannot wait to see it on you nails!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> I bought this tonight at Nordstrom. The regular SA I see said six came in today. I have never owned a nail polish of this color, so it's something different


 
You were lucky to find it! And you will love it


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

nicci404 said:


> I bought this tonight at Nordstrom. The regular SA I see said six came in today. I have never owned a nail polish of this color, so it's something different


 
Really thinking do I want it since it has been on the Chanel.com site for almost a month. Will I actually wear this color?  It is sooooo pretty in the bottle


----------



## Mette

Ladies, have any of you heard of the Chanel nail colours Steel and Strong?

I got a phone call today from my Chanel SA who said they were limited edition colours that had come out as part of the SoHo collection.  She told me that the steel is a metallic lack with silver and blue flecks and the Strong is a very dark burgandy.

There are other items in the collection including an eyeshadow quad, a glossimer called Star and a face powder.  I've ordered all except the glossimer because she said it's like many other gloss colours that are in the Chanel collection.

I'm curious about the Steel and Strong given that I've not come across them before and can't find any pictures online.  Has anyone else heard of them?


----------



## pond23

^ Are these makeup products only available in Soho? Thanks!


----------



## meganfm

So I tried the Mat Lumiere foundation tonight at the cosmetics store....I wanted to like it, but the color didn't match me at all!  Their only "pale" color was really yellow and even from a couple of feet away my mom knew right away that it was terrible.  So I went with Bobbi Brown instead.  I wish they would come out with more/better colors!  Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Yes, I do. Even Bobbi Brown is too yellow, Dior is the best match for me.


----------



## juliecouture

Does anyone know if Rose Dentelle Rouge Coco Lipstick is LE or if it's permanent?

And another question: Does anyone know if Chanel Stroppy was a real lipgloss? I remember reading it in Gossip Girl and I was wondering if anyone knew anything about it. The author tends to use real cosmetic colors (i.e. she used Urban Decay Gash once) but I didn't find any info about it online.


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Mette said:


> Ladies, have any of you heard of the Chanel nail colours Steel and Strong?
> 
> I got a phone call today from my Chanel SA who said they were limited edition colours that had come out as part of the SoHo collection.  She told me that the steel is a metallic lack with silver and blue flecks and the Strong is a very dark burgandy.
> 
> There are other items in the collection including an eyeshadow quad, a glossimer called Star and a face powder.  I've ordered all except the glossimer because she said it's like many other gloss colours that are in the Chanel collection.
> 
> I'm curious about the Steel and Strong given that I've not come across them before and can't find any pictures online.  Has anyone else heard of them?



Are these the ones that were mentioned in "W"? They are supposed to look like liquid metal? Someone posted that on the Chanel on your nails thread but I think they were called "Stigma" & "Steel"?


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Here's what I found on the upcoming SoHo Collection from From Beautysnob.com... 

_Chanel's highly-anticipated Peter Marino-redesigned Soho store on Spring Street is scheduled to make its big debut on September 10 (aka Fashion's Night Out). To commemorate the occasion, Peter Philips, Chanel's global creative director of makeup, has designed the "Soho Story Collection," an assortment of exclusive Pop Art-influenced beauty products that echo the spirit of the store's downtown location. Available only at the Soho store, the collection is a study in extreme contrasts, partnering feminine pinks and roses with strong, industrial metallics. From pretty cheekbones to anthracite nails, tender creams and flashes of metal simultaneously reflect and contradict each other. "I had a specific girl in mind who is both hard and soft. A girl who discovers a new city, a new life," Philips adds. "This is a very special kind of New York woman. She is innocent, but she has a steely determination that fuels the city."

In what will undoubtedly be the most sought after piece in the collection is a compact with the four letters of Soho stamped on silky powder in a palette of soft shades. The other pieces in the exclusive Soho lineup include: Rouge Coco lipstick in "Stunning" (beige pink); Quadra Eye Shadow in "Stupendous" range of beige, brown, prune and steel shadows; Rouge Allure Laque in "Stunt" soft mauve; Glossimer in "Star" (subtle shimmery pink) and two nail lacquer colors--a "Steel" grayish blue glitter and "Strong" blackberry glitter._

prices are as follows: 

Soho de Chanel Palette: $65
Quadra Eyeshadow in Stupendous: $56 
Rouge Coco Lip Colour in Stunning: $30
Glossimer in Star: $27
Rouge Allure Laque in Stunt: $32
Nail Colour in Strong and Steel: $23


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Ooooh the quad and lip laque sounds so good!  I wasn't thinking about going on Fashion's Night Out but now I'm curious!


----------



## NorthStar

girlygirl3 said:


> ^ Ooooh the quad and lip laque sounds so good! I wasn't thinking about going on Fashion's Night Out but now I'm curious!


 
Please enjoy it for us non-NYC-ers, sounds like this is only going to be sold at the Soho boutique?


----------



## babyontheway

Good detective work Izzy!  Once again  I hope I can get these- they sound amazing


Izzy's Mom said:


> Here's what I found on the upcoming SoHo Collection from From Beautysnob.com...
> 
> _Chanel's highly-anticipated Peter Marino-redesigned Soho store on Spring Street is scheduled to make its big debut on September 10 (aka Fashion's Night Out). To commemorate the occasion, Peter Philips, Chanel's global creative director of makeup, has designed the "Soho Story Collection," an assortment of exclusive Pop Art-influenced beauty products that echo the spirit of the store's downtown location. Available only at the Soho store, the collection is a study in extreme contrasts, partnering feminine pinks and roses with strong, industrial metallics. From pretty cheekbones to anthracite nails, tender creams and flashes of metal simultaneously reflect and contradict each other. "I had a specific girl in mind who is both hard and soft. A girl who discovers a new city, a new life," Philips adds. "This is a very special kind of New York woman. She is innocent, but she has a steely determination that fuels the city."_
> 
> _In what will undoubtedly be the most sought after piece in the collection is a compact with the four letters of Soho stamped on silky powder in a palette of soft shades. The other pieces in the exclusive Soho lineup include: Rouge Coco lipstick in "Stunning" (beige pink); Quadra Eye Shadow in "Stupendous" range of beige, brown, prune and steel shadows; Rouge Allure Laque in "Stunt" soft mauve; Glossimer in "Star" (subtle shimmery pink) and two nail lacquer colors--a "Steel" grayish blue glitter and "Strong" blackberry glitter._
> 
> prices are as follows:
> 
> Soho de Chanel Palette: $65
> Quadra Eyeshadow in Stupendous: $56
> Rouge Coco Lip Colour in Stunning: $30
> Glossimer in Star: $27
> Rouge Allure Laque in Stunt: $32
> Nail Colour in Strong and Steel: $23


----------



## pond23

NorthStar said:


> Please enjoy it for us non-NYC-ers, sounds like this is only going to be sold at the Soho boutique?


 
^ I'm very disappointed too.  I wonder if there are any options for people who live outside the NY area to buy from the Soho collection.


----------



## girlygirl3

pond23 said:


> ^ I'm very disappointed too.  I wonder if there are any options for people who live outside the NY area to buy from the Soho collection.


 
I hope they don't sell out.  I know at the event there are going to be free mini manis!  That brings even more of a draw!


----------



## aclineo

nicci404 said:


> I bought this tonight at Nordstrom. The regular SA I see said six came in today. I have never owned a nail polish of this color, so it's something different



Those blue colors always look so pretty w/ a white base & a matte topcoat . . .


----------



## ellacoach

Mette said:


> Ladies, have any of you heard of the Chanel nail colours Steel and Strong?
> 
> I got a phone call today from my Chanel SA who said they were limited edition colours that had come out as part of the SoHo collection. She told me that the steel is a metallic lack with silver and blue flecks and the Strong is a very dark burgandy.
> 
> There are other items in the collection including an eyeshadow quad, a glossimer called Star and a face powder. I've ordered all except the glossimer because she said it's like many other gloss colours that are in the Chanel collection.
> 
> I'm curious about the Steel and Strong given that I've not come across them before and can't find any pictures online. Has anyone else heard of them?


 
I read about these in 'W' magazine this week, but they were called Stigma and Steel. Same colours though...There wasn't a picture of the bottles so I can't wait to see what these look like.


----------



## sjunky13

someone needs to calm me down. I cant wait for this stuff. I feel sick. LOL. Sad thing is I am serious.


----------



## jpgoeth

Um.... I have to confess something - I broke my beauty diet!  It was for a good cause though, I won a bottle of kaleidoscope on ebay!


----------



## pellarin22

I think you can also get the nail polishes at the Chanel boutique on Madison Ave as well.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

ellacoach said:


> I read about these in 'W' magazine this week, but they were called Stigma and Steel. Same colours though...There wasn't a picture of the bottles so I can't wait to see what these look like.



Here's the link with pictures... http://news.style.com/view/954917/


----------



## Mette

Kittie LaRoche said:


> Are these the ones that were mentioned in  "W"? They are supposed to look like liquid metal? Someone posted that  on the Chanel on your nails thread but I think they were called "Stigma"  & "Steel"?


Maybe the names are different depending on the location?  I'm not in the US so maybe it's got a different name here?



Izzy's Mom said:


> Here's what I found on the upcoming SoHo Collection from From Beautysnob.com...
> 
> _Chanel's highly-anticipated Peter Marino-redesigned Soho store on Spring Street is scheduled to make its big debut on September 10 (aka Fashion's Night Out). To commemorate the occasion, Peter Philips, Chanel's global creative director of makeup, has designed the "Soho Story Collection," an assortment of exclusive Pop Art-influenced beauty products that echo the spirit of the store's downtown location. Available only at the Soho store, the collection is a study in extreme contrasts, partnering feminine pinks and roses with strong, industrial metallics. From pretty cheekbones to anthracite nails, tender creams and flashes of metal simultaneously reflect and contradict each other. "I had a specific girl in mind who is both hard and soft. A girl who discovers a new city, a new life," Philips adds. "This is a very special kind of New York woman. She is innocent, but she has a steely determination that fuels the city."
> 
> In what will undoubtedly be the most sought after piece in the collection is a compact with the four letters of Soho stamped on silky powder in a palette of soft shades. The other pieces in the exclusive Soho lineup include: Rouge Coco lipstick in "Stunning" (beige pink); Quadra Eye Shadow in "Stupendous" range of beige, brown, prune and steel shadows; Rouge Allure Laque in "Stunt" soft mauve; Glossimer in "Star" (subtle shimmery pink) and two nail lacquer colors--a "Steel" grayish blue glitter and "Strong" blackberry glitter._
> 
> prices are as follows:
> 
> Soho de Chanel Palette: $65
> Quadra Eyeshadow in Stupendous: $56
> Rouge Coco Lip Colour in Stunning: $30
> Glossimer in Star: $27
> Rouge Allure Laque in Stunt: $32
> Nail Colour in Strong and Steel: $23





Izzy's Mom said:


> Here's the link with pictures... http://news.style.com/view/954917/


Thanks Izzy's Mom! Yes!  These are the items in the collection. 

I should have my polishes, my eyeshadow and the Soho palette by mid next week and I'll post photos. 

I am not sure that I am in love with the nail colours now that I've seen photos, but I am not sure that I will be able to send them back.  One can never be sure when one will require that _exact_ colour.


----------



## ellacoach

has anyone tried the Chanel foundation primer? I'm thinking of purchasing it but it didn't have great reviews on makeupalley...


----------



## babyontheway

sjunky13 said:


> someone needs to calm me down. I cant wait for this stuff. I feel sick. LOL. Sad thing is I am serious.



D- I am with you- we NEED help.  I am obsessed with getting all these new polishes... now we need to find a way to get the soho collection


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> someone needs to calm me down. I cant wait for this stuff. I feel sick. LOL. Sad thing is I am serious.


 


babyontheway said:


> D- I am with you- we NEED help. I am obsessed with getting all these new polishes... now we need to find a way to get the soho collection


 
^ I think we all suffer from this mystery 'affliction'! Its symptoms include: dreaming about makeup, amassing large quantities of lip glosses that sit untouched in a makeup case, traveling long distances to acquire limited edition beauty products, stalking beauty counters, blogs and websites at obscene hours.


----------



## babyontheway

SO TRUE- all of it!!!


----------



## ladystara

I'm wanting an asia exclusive brush blush!  I think it's called the contour brush!


----------



## sweetart

sjunky13 said:


> someone needs to calm me down. I cant wait for this stuff. I feel sick. LOL. Sad thing is I am serious.



lol. i'm with you sjunky. My head is spinning from trying to keep track of everything i want! 

ladystara ~ which brush is that? I just ordered the number #5 after reading about it on a beauty blog. I wish they'd release these black/silver brushes in the US!


----------



## ladystara

It is the #5!!  It looks gorgeous!  A little pricey though!



sweetart said:


> lol. i'm with you sjunky. My head is spinning from trying to keep track of everything i want!
> 
> ladystara ~ which brush is that? I just ordered the number #5 after reading about it on a beauty blog. I wish they'd release these black/silver brushes in the US!


----------



## sweetart

ladystara said:


> It is the #5!!  It looks gorgeous!  A little pricey though!


If you compare it to the price of a Mac 134 is doesn't seem as bad


----------



## ladystara

LOL True!  What do you use it for?  Is it a good brush or can I get something similar in the states?


----------



## sweetart

ladystara said:


> LOL True!  What do you use it for?  Is it a good brush or can I get something similar in the states?



I just ordered it last night so I haven't gotten it yet.  I thought it was different enough from the brushes i do have to give it a try. It might be great for Bronze Universal? It was $42 w/ free shipping if you are thinking of getting it


----------



## ladystara

Hmmm I don't use bronzers though - I want to be whiter...hehe!  

Where did you order it from?  I was thinking about picking it up in Taiwan.


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> You were lucky to find it! And you will love it



I put it on before I went to work Friday and it was different for me. It is a really pretty blue but it is just a color I am not used to yet. I always be safe and go with neutral colors but I am trying to wear colors that pop.


----------



## nicci404

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Really thinking do I want it since it has been on the Chanel.com site for almost a month. Will I actually wear this color?  It is sooooo pretty in the bottle



Yeah, I thought it was supposed to be hard to get but I was surprised to see it on the site. I would try it!  I kept thinking that too before I bought it but part of the reason I got was because I knew it wasn't an easy find.


----------



## nicci404

meganfm said:


> So I tried the Mat Lumiere foundation tonight at the cosmetics store....I wanted to like it, but the color didn't match me at all!  Their only "pale" color was really yellow and even from a couple of feet away my mom knew right away that it was terrible.  So I went with Bobbi Brown instead.  I wish they would come out with more/better colors!  Does anyone else have this issue?



I have the same issue too. I have tried three Chanel foundations and can't find a good color match. I did find one that seemed to work but a couple hours later it oxide  Dior works for me though.


----------



## nicci404

ellacoach said:


> has anyone tried the Chanel foundation primer? I'm thinking of purchasing it but it didn't have great reviews on makeupalley...



For me it didn't extend the wear of my foundation like a primer should. I was kind of disappointed. It feels light and the smell is nice but it wasn't anything I got excited over. Try to get a sample and see how you like it


----------



## nicci404

lolitablue said:


> Cannot wait to see it on you nails!!!



I didn't want to litter three posts so check it out here  

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beau...g-today-part-3-a-596642-174.html#post16373927


----------



## ellacoach

nicci404 said:


> For me it didn't extend the wear of my foundation like a primer should. I was kind of disappointed. It feels light and the smell is nice but it wasn't anything I got excited over. Try to get a sample and see how you like it


 
thanks nicci! I will see if I can get a sample for sure before I purchase it. I probably won't end up getting a full size product because I just haven't read good reviews at all.


----------



## sweetart

ladystara said:


> Hmmm I don't use bronzers though - I want to be whiter...hehe!
> 
> Where did you order it from?  I was thinking about picking it up in Taiwan.



beautyencounter.com 
http://www.beautyencounter.com/3145891371604.html


----------



## karester

I do like the look of the European brushes.  Thank you CafeMakeup for all my Chanel lemmings!


----------



## pond23

There's supposed to be a new Chanel primer that is coming out in September. I hope it is available in the United States! It seems like a lot of the better products and colors are not released here for whatever reason.

The new primer is called Chanel Base Hydratante Lissante. It has an SPF of 20, cools, smoothes, and hydrates. Sounds good to me! 

http://glossy-kiss.blogspot.com/2010/08/chanel-fall-2010-base-hydratate.html


----------



## pellarin22

Can anyone recommend which Chanel makeup remover would be the best for normal to oily skin?
I also want to use it to remove my eye makeup too. I don't want to have to use two separate things only one.


----------



## ladystara

sweetart said:


> beautyencounter.com
> http://www.beautyencounter.com/3145891371604.html



Thanks!  Please let us know your review of it when you receive it!


----------



## jpgoeth

So I went shopping for a birthday present for my new sister in law today.  She's very fair, blue eyes, light/medium brown hair.  I don't know that she's ever had chanel cosmetics, but I know that she'll appreciate it.  I got her the kaska beige quad and glossimer in unity - good choices?  I have (and love) the quad and use it several times a week and I'm pretty fair and have blue eyes so I thought she'd probably like it too.  I think her coloring is a little cooler than mine though so now I'm not sure.  Also not sure about the glossimer.  I think she'll like it, but it seems a little boring.  Maybe boring is better?


----------



## otilia

Today I bought Rouge Coco in Chinitz and a Glossimer in Wild Rose. I think I will wear them a lot together.


----------



## nicci404

otilia said:


> Today I bought Rouge Coco in Chinitz and a Glossimer in Wild Rose. I think I will wear them a lot together.



good choices! I love Wild Rose, very pretty and easy to wear w/anything


----------



## Needanotherbag

otilia said:


> Today I bought Rouge Coco in Chinitz and a Glossimer in Wild Rose. I think I will wear them a lot together.



Chintz is the absolute perfect pink - I can wear it with any look and it works.   Will have to try it with Wild Rose!


----------



## pond23

Wild Rose is one of my favorite glossimers! I wish they would make an opaque Chanel lipstick in that exact same color.


----------



## krazydaisy

Wild Rose is gorgeous, is the color sheer?


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

I love Chintz! Such a pretty color. I just wish that it was Rouge Allure instead of Coco since the formula seems to stay better (at least on me). :shame:

I had a quick look at the display but didn't really see any comparable Allure shades.


----------



## Mette

Exciting news! My SoHo collection items have arrived.

I'll take some photos and then post them shortly.

Definite favourites so far are the eyeshadow quad and the nail polish in steel. The colours are divine!


----------



## jpgoeth

Mette said:


> Exciting news! My SoHo collection items have arrived.
> 
> I'll take some photos and then post them shortly.
> 
> Definite favourites so far are the eyeshadow quad and the nail polish in steel. The colours are divine!


----------



## pond23

krazydaisy said:


> Wild Rose is gorgeous, is the color sheer?


 
^ *krazydaisy:* By Chanel glossimer standards, Wild Rose has a relatively good level of opacity. I would categorize it as slightly sheer, medium level of opacity.



Mette said:


> Exciting news! My SoHo collection items have arrived.
> 
> I'll take some photos and then post them shortly.
> 
> Definite favourites so far are the eyeshadow quad and the nail polish in steel. The colours are divine!


 
^ I am so excited for you *Mette*! You are so lucky to have received these items even before the ladies in NYC. Please post as many pics as possible!


----------



## babyontheway

Can't wait to see the goods!  Did you get collection at Soho store???


Mette said:


> Exciting news! My SoHo collection items have arrived.
> 
> I'll take some photos and then post them shortly.
> 
> Definite favourites so far are the eyeshadow quad and the nail polish in steel. The colours are divine!


----------



## girlygirl3

Mette said:


> Exciting news! My SoHo collection items have arrived.
> 
> I'll take some photos and then post them shortly.
> 
> Definite favourites so far are the eyeshadow quad and the nail polish in steel. The colours are divine!


 
So exciting!  Where did you order from?!


----------



## krazydaisy

pond23 said:


> ^ *krazydaisy:* By Chanel glossimer standards, Wild Rose has a relatively good level of opacity. I would categorize it as slightly sheer, medium level of opacity.


Thank you for the information, I have purchased so many glossimers to the point if they're sheer, I don't want them. I may sound like a cheap person but I don't like to spend almost $30 for a lipgloss and it not show up on my lips


----------



## Mette

babyontheway said:


> Can't wait to see the goods!  Did you get collection at Soho store???





girlygirl3 said:


> So exciting!  Where did you order from?!


They were ordered from the Chanel makeup studio in Sydney.



pond23 said:


> I am so excited for you *Mette*! You are so lucky to have received these items even before the ladies in NYC. Please post as many pics as possible!


Yes, it's very exciting!

Here are some photos.  It was dark by the time I got around to taking photos so the light isn't great.  I will take some more photos on the weekend when I'll be able to get lots of natural light.

*The SoHo de Chanel Palette*






*The eyeshadow quad *
These colours are gorgeous - bottom left is a divine velvety brown, bottom right is a very light green/blue, top left is soft pink and top right is a beige.





*Steel and Strong*
When I opened the package in the natural light, the Strong looked like a burgandy/purple black with shimmer.  In the night light, it's almost a glittery brown.  It's quite amazing!  Steel is a shimmery dark grey.  The texture of both is quite different to other Chanel nail polishes that I have, they seem much thicker.

On my pointer and middle finger I have Steel, on my ring finger and pinky I have Strong.  I think these colours will look quite different in the daylight.


----------



## Needanotherbag

*Mette* - your entire haul is gorgeous!

Anyone else's heart skip a beat when they see new Chanel products, especially LE products????


----------



## bunnymasseuse

on the Strong, what are the other colors in it? Steel is obviously dark grey... but what color is Strong supposed to look like?

I agree NAB... I love this LE stuff!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Mette said:


> *Steel and Strong*
> When I opened the package in the natural light, the Strong looked like a burgandy/purple black with shimmer. In the night light, it's almost a glittery brown. It's quite amazing! Steel is a shimmery dark grey. The texture of both is quite different to other Chanel nail polishes that I have, they seem much thicker.
> 
> On my pointer and middle finger I have Steel, on my ring finger and pinky I have Strong. I think these colours will look quite different in the daylight.


 
bless you,mette,for the swatches. Steel looks like something I would love.


----------



## jpgoeth

Mette said:


> They were ordered from the Chanel makeup studio in Sydney.
> 
> 
> Yes, it's very exciting!
> 
> Here are some photos.  It was dark by the time I got around to taking photos so the light isn't great.  I will take some more photos on the weekend when I'll be able to get lots of natural light.
> 
> *The SoHo de Chanel Palette*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The eyeshadow quad *
> These colours are gorgeous - bottom left is a divine velvety brown, bottom right is a very light green/blue, top left is soft pink and top right is a beige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steel and Strong*
> When I opened the package in the natural light, the Strong looked like a burgandy/purple black with shimmer.  In the night light, it's almost a glittery brown.  It's quite amazing!  Steel is a shimmery dark grey.  The texture of both is quite different to other Chanel nail polishes that I have, they seem much thicker.
> 
> On my pointer and middle finger I have Steel, on my ring finger and pinky I have Strong.  I think these colours will look quite different in the daylight.



I kinda want to fly to NYC to nab this stuff... Thanks for the pics!


----------



## jpgoeth

Needanotherbag said:


> *Mette* - your entire haul is gorgeous!
> 
> Anyone else's heart skip a beat when they see new Chanel products, especially LE products????



*YES.*  I hate that everything super awesome seems to be LE these days.


----------



## ellacoach

Mette said:


> They were ordered from the Chanel makeup studio in Sydney.
> 
> 
> Yes, it's very exciting!
> 
> Here are some photos. It was dark by the time I got around to taking photos so the light isn't great. I will take some more photos on the weekend when I'll be able to get lots of natural light.
> 
> *The SoHo de Chanel Palette*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The eyeshadow quad *
> These colours are gorgeous - bottom left is a divine velvety brown, bottom right is a very light green/blue, top left is soft pink and top right is a beige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steel and Strong*
> When I opened the package in the natural light, the Strong looked like a burgandy/purple black with shimmer. In the night light, it's almost a glittery brown. It's quite amazing! Steel is a shimmery dark grey. The texture of both is quite different to other Chanel nail polishes that I have, they seem much thicker.
> 
> On my pointer and middle finger I have Steel, on my ring finger and pinky I have Strong. I think these colours will look quite different in the daylight.


 
okay I NEED Steel!! I love it! 

Today I picked up Clair eyeliner, Vert Khaki e/s, and Torrent Ombre d'eau liquid eyeshadow. 

Also, the SA that I usually see at my Chanel counter is really getting on my nerves. She is really nice, but really pushy...today I returned something and she kept asking me "are you sure you want to return it...it would look great with the Torrent e/s...these are selling out fast..blah blah blah..." She does that whenver I return something, which is not often, and I'm glad I don't return much Chanel because I couldn't handle that too often!


----------



## harlem_cutie

what a fab haul Mette. I can't wait to pick up my SoHo pieces.


----------



## sjunky13

Ah, cant wait for the Soho collection! I dont know what is more fun, custom ballerinas or the mu collection! Great pics Mette!


----------



## gre8dane

ellacoach said:


> okay I NEED Steel!! I love it!
> 
> Today I picked up Clair eyeliner, *Vert Khaki e/s, and Torrent Ombre* d'eau liquid eyeshadow.


 
Thanks *Mette* - I'm liking the Steel color!  That is a color that is missing from my np collection!

What a coincidence!  Today, I'm wearing Torrent e/s, topped with Vert Khaki and lined with a Chanel kohl green/black e/l!


----------



## Bridget S.

ellacoach said:


> okay I NEED Steel!! I love it!
> 
> Today I picked up Clair eyeliner, Vert Khaki e/s, and Torrent Ombre d'eau liquid eyeshadow.
> 
> Also, the SA that I usually see at my Chanel counter is really getting on my nerves. She is really nice, but really pushy...today I returned something and she kept asking me "are you sure you want to return it...it would look great with the Torrent e/s...these are selling out fast..blah blah blah..." She does that whenver I return something, which is not often, and I'm glad I don't return much Chanel because I couldn't handle that too often!


Be up front with her, tell her that the reason that you purchase your Chanel with her at X store, is the fabulous return policy if you are not *thrilled* with the product. If that were to change, you would be forced to shop elsewhere!


----------



## ellacoach

Bridget S. said:


> Be up front with her, tell her that the reason that you purchase your Chanel with her at X store, is the fabulous return policy if you are not *thrilled* with the product. If that were to change, you would be forced to shop elsewhere!


 
Good advice! Thank you!!!


----------



## ellacoach

gre8dane said:


> What a coincidence! Today, I'm wearing Torrent e/s, topped with Vert Khaki and lined with a Chanel kohl green/black e/l!


 
I thought these looked like they would go great together!!


----------



## sjunky13

Is anyone else getting the soho collection? I am torn. I def want all the mu. Soho is doing the mu but not the shoes. 57th is doing the shoes and no mu. I might just order the mu and go to 57th for the shoes. Only if they have a pink toe option though.


----------



## Mette

Thanks, everyone.  It's quite exciting to have pieces in a collection so early.  Usually when a new collection is released here, it's months after its release in the US.  The fall collection only came out here in early August.



bunnymasseuse said:


> on the Strong, what are the other colors in it? Steel is obviously dark grey... but what color is Strong supposed to look like?


It's an unusual colour that really shifts with the light.

When I looked st it in the sunlight this morning, the base colour speared to be purple black with shimmer.  Last night however it looked a deep brown with a hint of red.  On the weekend when i've got some time, I'll take some shots in natural light and artificial light to help giver s better idea of how the colour moves.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Mette said:


> Thanks, everyone.  It's quite exciting to have pieces in a collection so early.  Usually when a new collection is released here, it's months after its release in the US.  The fall collection only came out here in early August.
> 
> 
> It's an unusual colour that really shifts with the light.
> 
> When I looked st it in the sunlight this morning, the base colour speared to be purple black with shimmer.  Last night however it looked a deep brown with a hint of red.  On the weekend when i've got some time, I'll take some shots in natural light and artificial light to help giver s better idea of how the colour moves.


Thank you, appreciate your reply and look forward to more pictures!


----------



## devoted7

Ohhhh my lorddddyyy I want steel!


----------



## Cheryl

Both of those polishes are beautiful! So did i read right? They will only be available in that 1 store or just in NY?


----------



## krazydaisy

That Chanel quad and nail polishes are must have. How can I order them or can I even order them or is it exclusively to SOHO people only? I'm dying for the polishes so bad and they quad too.


----------



## Mette

Cheryl said:


> Both of those polishes are beautiful! So did i read right? They will only be available in that 1 store or just in NY?





krazydaisy said:


> That Chanel quad and nail polishes are must have. How can I order them or can I even order them or is it exclusively to SOHO people only? I'm dying for the polishes so bad and they quad too.


Given that I didn't buy my Soho pieces in the US, it's highly likely that they will be available in other stores, apart from the NY Soho store.

For people in Australia, they're available from the Chanel makeup studio at Myer in Sydney.


----------



## nicci404

ellacoach said:


> I thought these looked like they would go great together!!


 
I purchased Vert Khaki last weekend! I didn't go in looking for a new eye shadow but left with two - Vert Khaki and Lotus


----------



## girlygirl3

It's been a depressing 4 days of rain here, so I went to Saks after work today for a pick me up at the Chanel counter.

The MUA I work with suggested I try one of the new e/s duos in Taupe - Delicat.  It's gorgeous!  In the pan, the two colors look really flat to my eye but when she applied them on me, they shimmered beautifully!  I was really impressed!  I didn't purchase because I have similar colors but this duo is going on my wishlist!

I did walk away with Rouge Allure Laque in Ming and an e/s single in Safari!


----------



## Bridget S.

^ Very nice! Ming is so pretty and understated, and versatile!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> It's been a depressing 4 days of rain here, so I went to Saks after work today for a pick me up at the Chanel counter.
> 
> The MUA I work with suggested I try one of the new e/s duos in Taupe - Delicat.  It's gorgeous!  In the pan, the two colors look really flat to my eye but when she applied them on me, they shimmered beautifully!  I was really impressed!  I didn't purchase because I have similar colors but this duo is going on my wishlist!
> 
> I did walk away with Rouge Allure Laque in Ming and an e/s single in Safari!



Good choice! You can't go wrong with Safari, it is one of my favorites!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Safari is also a favorite of mine!  

I picked up a Laque in #77 Santal - its great for throwing in the purse for the day, as it goes with everything!


----------



## girlygirl3

Thanks, Ladies!

I really liked Ming right away!  
NAB:  What kind of color is #77 Santal?  My throw-in-my-purse lippies have been Chanel glossimers lately!


----------



## nicci404

Needanotherbag said:


> Safari is also a favorite of mine!
> 
> I picked up a Laque in #77 Santal - its great for throwing in the purse for the day, as it goes with everything!



I have Santal as well!  it goes on really smooth...but I have not used it much, mostly put a glossimer or some other gloss in my work bag.


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks, Ladies!
> 
> I really liked Ming right away!
> NAB:  What kind of color is #77 Santal?  My throw-in-my-purse lippies have been Chanel glossimers lately!



Different lighting - the lighter picture is more accurate I think. 












sorry, it is not super clear!


----------



## girlygirl3

Thanks nicci!  I'm thinking it's very similar to Ming, which is #76?


----------



## Needanotherbag

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks, Ladies!
> 
> I really liked Ming right away!
> NAB:  What kind of color is #77 Santal?  My throw-in-my-purse lippies have been Chanel glossimers lately!



It's a pinkish nude, very subtle and non dramatic, perfect for every day.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Oh, just saw pics were posted of Santal - mine seems to be closer to that second pic but not as pink.  HTH!


----------



## nicci404

Needanotherbag said:


> It's a pinkish nude, very subtle and non dramatic, perfect for every day.



Temptalia has some good swatches of Ming! On me, it doesn't really show up - too light for me. She also has a swatch of Santal.

http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-ming-rouge-allure-laque-review-photos-swatches-lip-swatches

Opps, meant for Girlygirl...


----------



## Tracy

krazydaisy said:


> That Chanel quad and nail polishes are must have. How can I order them or can I even order them or is it exclusively to SOHO people only? I'm dying for the polishes so bad and they quad too.



Looks like they will be available online! http://www.refinery29.com/chanel-3-...29+-+What+fashion's+top+editors+want+for+fall


----------



## Needanotherbag

Tracey you are a doll!  Can't wait til Sept 7th!


----------



## jpgoeth

Tracy said:


> Looks like they will be available online! http://www.refinery29.com/chanel-3-ny-with-their-soho-collection.php?utm_source=Triggermail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=R29+-+What+fashion's+top+editors+want+for+fall



I feel that Chanel is on a quest to drive me to the poor house!   I was all ready to let this collection go, figuring that I'd at least get the khaki polishes online but now....


----------



## babyontheway

Tracy- you are my hero!!! Thank you sooo much, now I don't have to go crazy trying to find them  September 7th can't come soon enough


Tracy said:


> Looks like they will be available online! http://www.refinery29.com/chanel-3-...29+-+What+fashion's+top+editors+want+for+fall



They are going to put me in the poor house and the single house- my DH doesn't understand my obsession with chanel nail polish


jpgoeth said:


> I feel that Chanel is on a quest to drive me to the poor house!   I was all ready to let this collection go, figuring that I'd at least get the khaki polishes online but now....


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Tracy said:


> Looks like they will be available online! http://www.refinery29.com/chanel-3-...29+-+What+fashion's+top+editors+want+for+fall


 
Just marked my calendar!


----------



## jpgoeth

babyontheway said:


> They are going to put me in the poor house and the single house- my DH doesn't understand my obsession with chanel nail polish



Lol mine either!  I just keep telling him it's less expensive than purses and takes less room to store so really he should be thankful!


----------



## Distillerette

ok, so I have a question about Chanel's foundation families... :wondering

I've stayed away from foundation during most of my teenage years because nothing* suited my oily skin and now I wanted to try something with light coverage to get started.

I thought of Chanel's *Vitalumière* which is apparently the sheerest of the ones I knew (mat, vita and pro). Now that I really decided to read about it I found out there's also *Liftlumière*, so I was wondering which one would suit me better.

I'm fair and oily and prone to redness by the way.

* = take into consideration my location, the options I had were already close to nothing


----------



## nicci404

Needanotherbag said:


> Tracey you are a doll!  Can't wait til Sept 7th!



What about your Ban??!


----------



## Needanotherbag

nicci404 said:


> What about your Ban??!



Shhhhhhhh.....

Really, with cosmetics its a diet, not a total ban....its a ban with everything else though...a girl's gotta have at least a little fun.


----------



## krazydaisy

Tracy said:


> Looks like they will be available online! http://www.refinery29.com/chanel-3-ny-with-their-soho-collection.php?utm_source=Triggermail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=R29+-+What+fashion's+top+editors+want+for+fall


  This is soo cool! Thank you, I can't wait


----------



## Tracy

^I can't either!


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> Temptalia has some good swatches of Ming! On me, it doesn't really show up - too light for me. She also has a swatch of Santal.
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-ming-rouge-allure-laque-review-photos-swatches-lip-swatches
> 
> Opps, meant for Girlygirl...


 
Thanks, nicci! 
My lips are rather pigmented so this actually show up on me.  And the swatches for Dynastie and Santal look sooooo pretty!


----------



## girlygirl3

Needanotherbag said:


> It's a pinkish nude, very subtle and non dramatic, perfect for every day.


 
From the swatches, it looks like I'm going to need a few more for every day!


----------



## Needanotherbag

girlygirl3 said:


> From the swatches, it looks like I'm going to need a few more for every day!



I wholeheartedly agree!  My BFF also bought one that I am coveting - cant remember the name but it was darker, and sooo perfect for fall.


----------



## karester

Tracy said:


> Looks like they will be available online! http://www.refinery29.com/chanel-3-ny-with-their-soho-collection.php?utm_source=Triggermail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=R29+-+What+fashion's+top+editors+want+for+fall



YAY!  And I agree, Chanel wants to put me in the poor house too, I want everything!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Yep, me too.  I just got another eyeliner in gris.


----------



## ellacoach

I'm headed out now to pick up a Coral Love glossimer! Gosh I can't believe how much I've purchased from the Fall collection without even realizing it!


----------



## lulu3955

I've got a question about Chanel Lipstick. My fav. lipstick is Chanel Hydrabase #68 Capif. I've got olive skin are there any similar colors available now or for fall? Or other recommendations. I've been thinking about #118 Poise. Captif is a coppery, glittery color with a hint of dark red.


----------



## gre8dane

it'sanaddiction said:


> Yep, me too. I just got another eyeliner in *gris*.


 
Would you please post a swatch of the gris eyeliner?


----------



## devoted7

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks, nicci!
> My lips are rather pigmented so this actually show up on me.  And the swatches for Dynastie and Santal look sooooo pretty!



my lips are very pigmented too! maybe they will look good on me too?


----------



## girlygirl3

devoted7 said:


> my lips are very pigmented too! maybe they will look good on me too?


 
Actually, after trying it for a few days, I'm finding this a bit on the bright side!  I'm NC35, so maybe it's not the appropriate shade for me   I was just making my to-do list for tomorrow and I think I'm going to trade this for Santal.
I would definitely try it before you buy.  I usually like purchasing at Bloomie's for their decent lighting, but the other day, I went to Saks which is a shorter walking distance!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

gre8dane said:


> Would you please post a swatch of the gris eyeliner?


 
Sure, the Gris liner is on the left. I put Taupe Gris shadow next to it to give you something to compare it to. I think black liner is too harsh on me, I usually wear a lot of purples or browns. This is like a soft black, just what I was looking for


----------



## Mette

I took some more photos in the daylight of Steel and Strong.  I posted them in the Chanel nailpolish thread.  You can see them here. 

I also took some better photos of the SoHo eyeshadow quad and face powder in the daylight to give a better indication of the colours.


----------



## girlygirl3

girlygirl3 said:


> Actually, after trying it for a few days, I'm finding this a bit on the bright side! I'm NC35, so maybe it's not the appropriate shade for me  I was just making my to-do list for tomorrow and I think I'm going to trade this for Santal.
> I would definitely try it before you buy. I usually like purchasing at Bloomie's for their decent lighting, but the other day, I went to Saks which is a shorter walking distance!


 
Editing my earlier post:
I don't want to let go of Ming!  I use a lighter application and the shade is not as bright, but rather a brightener which is what I wanted!
*devoted7*:  Definitely give it a try!


----------



## krazydaisy

mette can you swatch the shadows?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

mette, they are all so gorgeous! I love the soho on the face powder!


----------



## gre8dane

it'sanaddiction said:


> Sure, the Gris liner is on the left. I put Taupe Gris shadow next to it to give you something to compare it to. I think black liner is too harsh on me, I usually wear a lot of purples or browns. This is like a soft black, just what I was looking for


 
Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Mette

krazydaisy said:


> mette can you swatch the shadows?


Sure.  I'll do it on the weekend when I have good light again.  I am out the door too early in the mornings and home too late in the evening to get any meaningful light.  The natural light should help give a much better representation of the true colours.


----------



## jpgoeth

So I'm supposedly on a cosmetics "diet" until tomorrow (can't come fast enough! ), but I got a little present delivered to me yesterday - the mystic eyes quad!  I exchanged my Quatuor Boutons quad and they didn't have Mystic Eyes in stock (seriously, my Nordies sucks for Chanel cosmetics, they never have anything in stock) so they shipped it to me.  It's so pretty!  I can't wait to use it.


----------



## krazydaisy

Mette said:


> Sure.  I'll do it on the weekend when I have good light again.  I am out the door too early in the mornings and home too late in the evening to get any meaningful light.  The natural light should help give a much better representation of the true colours.


Cool! Thanks I can't wait to see them.



jpgoeth said:


> So I'm supposedly on a cosmetics "diet" until tomorrow (can't come fast enough! ), but I got a little present delivered to me yesterday - the mystic eyes quad!  I exchanged my Quatuor Boutons quad and they didn't have Mystic Eyes in stock (seriously, my Nordies sucks for Chanel cosmetics, they never have anything in stock) so they shipped it to me.  It's so pretty!  I can't wait to use it.


I think I should be on a beauty diet for the next few months. hehe. Mystic is a gorgeous quad, I'm currently lusting after Winter Nights. I'm wondering if I should exchange Enigma for it. I can't work with Enigma at all


----------



## Needanotherbag

I'm so in love with the Cassis e/l!  I'm wearing it today with Safari (which is always grey on me) and its now my favorite fall look.  

I haven't tried my enigma quad yet, I need to find a good tute to try a look from...


----------



## jpgoeth

Needanotherbag said:


> I'm so in love with the Cassis e/l!  I'm wearing it today with Safari (which is always grey on me) and its now my favorite fall look.
> 
> I haven't tried my enigma quad yet, I need to find a good tute to try a look from...



That sounds so pretty!  Safari is on my wishlist.


----------



## jpgoeth

krazydaisy said:


> I think I should be on a beauty diet for the next few months. hehe. Mystic is a gorgeous quad, I'm currently lusting after Winter Nights. I'm wondering if I should exchange Enigma for it. I can't work with Enigma at all



I _agonized_ over which quad to get.  I wanted something good for everyday, which was why I got the Quatuor Boutons in the first place.  I thought about Dunes and Demure for a long time, flip flopping back and forth and then I just up and decided that I needed Mystic Eyes.  

I'm sad that you don't like Enigma though - I've been wanting it since it came out since everyone seems to love it so much.


----------



## krazydaisy

jpgoeth said:


> I _agonized_ over which quad to get.  I wanted something good for everyday, which was why I got the Quatuor Boutons in the first place.  I thought about Dunes and Demure for a long time, flip flopping back and forth and then I just up and decided that I needed Mystic Eyes.
> 
> I'm sad that you don't like Enigma though - I've been wanting it since it came out since everyone seems to love it so much.


I can't work the quad at all. I've been YT'ing videos with just the quad itself and I can't do it. I just need to find more and play with it.


----------



## ellacoach

I love enigma!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

NEW CODE LADIES: Use code: 0810SHIP good until September 6 2010 for free complimentary shipping with any purchase enjoy!


----------



## jpgoeth

^^ Oh snap, it's September and I can shop again!  Yay!


----------



## devoted7

We should be seeing *Loquita* back in here


----------



## babyontheway

Oh happy day!!!!


jpgoeth said:


> ^^ Oh snap, it's September and I can shop again!  Yay!



I haven't seen her here in a while- very smart... staying away so not tempted


devoted7 said:


> We should be seeing *Loquita* back in here


----------



## devoted7

LOL! I've been *trying* to stay away too! Too much temptation here!


----------



## babyontheway

Devoted- soo true.  It is "easier" to stay strong when not looking at temptation all the time


----------



## girlygirl3

Needanotherbag said:


> I'm so in love with the Cassis e/l! I'm wearing it today with Safari (which is always grey on me) and its now my favorite fall look.
> 
> I haven't tried my enigma quad yet, I need to find a good tute to try a look from...


 
Nice combination with Safari and Cassis!  I'll try that!
I love enigma but I haven't used it that much yet.  Waiting for the fall season!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

devoted7 said:


> LOL! I've been *trying* to stay away too! Too much temptation here!


 
OMG! I thought it was just me I try to come in here only once a week. My wallet can't take it.


----------



## devoted7

babyontheway said:


> Devoted- soo true.  It is "easier" to stay strong when not looking at temptation all the time





DeeDeeDelovely said:


> OMG! I thought it was just me I try to come in here only once a week. My wallet can't take it.



LOL! it's sooo true! My wallet can't take it anymore either:cry: I've literally spent almost $1k on Chanel make up and skincare alone this year. And I'm being real when I say almost $1k. My SO bought me my first Chanel glossimer for Valentine's Day and since then, I've been obsessed. I just now calculated every piece of Chanel skincare and make-up product I had in my vanity and it is almost at $1k! That's insane! Spending that much on Chanel cosmetics is ridiculous and on top of that I've been purchasing other make up and skincare products as well, so I know for a fact I have spent way over $1k (did a lot of nail polish, NARS, MAC, & Dior for sure along with other little stuff) on cosmetics alone this year. I love Chanel beauty and still wear/use their products everyday, but I think I need to take a step back and away from the beauty bar in general. And this goes for all cosmetics...of course when I run out of HG skincare products, I have to replenish  But I really never realized how much I spent on beauty products until recently. I will not be lurking around the beauty bar as much as there's too much temptation. Yes, I have control, but not when everyone is raving about certain products. LOL! So after this week! I'm peacing out for a very long time!


----------



## nicci404

http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-soho-collection

Interesting


----------



## krazydaisy

devoted7 said:


> LOL! it's sooo true! My wallet can't take it anymore either:cry: I've literally spent almost $1k on Chanel make up and skincare alone this year. And I'm being real when I say almost $1k. My SO bought me my first Chanel glossimer for Valentine's Day and since then, I've been obsessed. I just now calculated every piece of Chanel skincare and make-up product I had in my vanity and it is almost at $1k! That's insane! Spending that much on Chanel cosmetics is ridiculous and on top of that I've been purchasing other make up and skincare products as well, so I know for a fact I have spent way over $1k (did a lot of nail polish, NARS, MAC, & Dior for sure along with other little stuff) on cosmetics alone this year. I love Chanel beauty and still wear/use their products everyday, but I think I need to take a step back and away from the beauty bar in general. And this goes for all cosmetics...of course when I run out of HG skincare products, I have to replenish  But I really never realized how much I spent on beauty products until recently. I will not be lurking around the beauty bar as much as there's too much temptation. Yes, I have control, but not when everyone is raving about certain products. LOL! So after this week! I'm peacing out for a very long time!


That's a lot of money but Chanel is not cheap. A few things can add up to a couple hundred dollars. 


nicci404 said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-soho-collection
> 
> Interesting


This is indeed interesting


----------



## jpgoeth

devoted7 said:


> LOL! it's sooo true! My wallet can't take it anymore either:cry: I've literally spent almost $1k on Chanel make up and skincare alone this year. And I'm being real when I say almost $1k. My SO bought me my first Chanel glossimer for Valentine's Day and since then, I've been obsessed. I just now calculated every piece of Chanel skincare and make-up product I had in my vanity and it is almost at $1k! That's insane! Spending that much on Chanel cosmetics is ridiculous and on top of that I've been purchasing other make up and skincare products as well, so I know for a fact I have spent way over $1k (did a lot of nail polish, NARS, MAC, & Dior for sure along with other little stuff) on cosmetics alone this year. I love Chanel beauty and still wear/use their products everyday, but I think I need to take a step back and away from the beauty bar in general. And this goes for all cosmetics...of course when I run out of HG skincare products, I have to replenish  But I really never realized how much I spent on beauty products until recently. I will not be lurking around the beauty bar as much as there's too much temptation. Yes, I have control, but not when everyone is raving about certain products. LOL! So after this week! I'm peacing out for a very long time!



I've dropped a ton this year on skincare and cosmetics this year too.  Counting the Clarisonic that I just got, I'm at about 700.  I guess that's not toooooo bad (I treated myself to a whole facefull of new stuff from Chanel for my wedding), but I'm looking to buy some kind of fancy wrinkle cream/serum for the giant line that goes all the way across my forehead.  Or maybe I'll Botox it.... hmmm.....


----------



## jpgoeth

krazydaisy said:


> That's a lot of money but Chanel is not cheap. A few things can add up to a couple hundred dollars.



Totally - but the good thing is that I'm really good about returning/exchanging Chanel cosmetics that don't work out because they're so expensive!  No way am I keeping a $30 eyeliner that I don't like!


----------



## nicci404

http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-soho-collection

Temptalia put new pictures up - including good close ups of the quad, lipstick, glossimer, palette, and Strong and Steel. The quad & lipstick looks so pretty, I think.


----------



## nicci404

devoted7 said:


> LOL! it's sooo true! My wallet can't take it anymore either:cry: I've literally spent almost $1k on Chanel make up and skincare alone this year. And I'm being real when I say almost $1k. My SO bought me my first Chanel glossimer for Valentine's Day and since then, I've been obsessed. I just now calculated every piece of Chanel skincare and make-up product I had in my vanity and it is almost at $1k! That's insane! Spending that much on Chanel cosmetics is ridiculous and on top of that I've been purchasing other make up and skincare products as well, so I know for a fact I have spent way over $1k (did a lot of nail polish, NARS, MAC, & Dior for sure along with other little stuff) on cosmetics alone this year. I love Chanel beauty and still wear/use their products everyday, but I think I need to take a step back and away from the beauty bar in general. And this goes for all cosmetics...of course when I run out of HG skincare products, I have to replenish  But I really never realized how much I spent on beauty products until recently. I will not be lurking around the beauty bar as much as there's too much temptation. Yes, I have control, but not when everyone is raving about certain products. LOL! So after this week! I'm peacing out for a very long time!


 
Same here. I was never into high end brands till I met a co-worker who introduced me to them, especially Chanel.  Skincare also gets expensive too. At first I was spending most of my money towards skincare products but the last few months, it has been the opposite. I don't have a huge collection either. I seem to like lip glosses and lipsticks the most and sometimes when I look at it all I feel guilty, since some of them I have only worn once or twice. I am trying to cut back but it's so hard. Before I never followed any kind of beauty blog, but now I check out certain blogs and mostly watching out for any new Chanel items. But I am glad that Chanel is not like MAC - pumping out collection after collection. I don't know how all those women who are into MAC keep up...first to be on top of every collection that comes out (seems like one after another) but also spending all that money on items that don't look so unique and the quality is sometimes questionable.


----------



## sjunky13

Soho collection is up! I placed 2 orders.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

sjunky13 said:


> Soho collection is up! I placed 2 orders.



What did you get? I ordered the 2 nail vernis but am waiting on the quadra.


----------



## sjunky13

I got 2 of each. quads, soho blush, both polishes. Yes I am sick.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

went back to order the blush and quadra....


----------



## babyontheway

I am going back for the glossimer


----------



## Izzy's Mom

^^ and the free return policy is a selling point when you're on the fence as none of us have seen these IRL and by the time we do, it will probably be sold out!


----------



## sjunky13

Izzy's Mom said:


> ^^ and the free return policy is a selling point when you're on the fence as none of us have seen these IRL and by the time we do, it will probably be sold out!


 hmmm true. Thats why I held out on the lips. I hate frosty lips, I have trashed so many glossimers. But the RAl looks cool, even if I only do nude lips.


----------



## krazydaisy

I'm glad the soho collection is up. I really want to get a few things but am trying to be good. Does anyone know if this collection will be released at Nordstrom or Macy's?


----------



## misstrine85

I have a question for your ladies:

I am considering buying the Taupe Grise mono-eyeshadow.

I normally dont wear other than light eyeshadow, so I dont know if this will look good on me? 

Sorry for the big picture, but its the best picture I have that shows my "colors".

TIA


----------



## pellarin22

Hooray I am so excited I just picked up my two Extrait de Glosses! I can't believe my Chanel counter here got them early!


----------



## Needanotherbag

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> NEW CODE LADIES: Use code: 0810SHIP good until September 6 2010 for free complimentary shipping with any purchase enjoy!



Where do you enter this code on their site?  Cant seem to find out where it goes?


----------



## jpgoeth

^ It's on the first page of the checkout process, it's a gray box on the right hand side.  It doesn't really look like a place where you'd put in a coupon code.  I missed it the first time around.


----------



## jpgoeth

misstrine85 said:


> I have a question for your ladies:
> 
> I am considering buying the Taupe Grise mono-eyeshadow.
> 
> I normally dont wear other than light eyeshadow, so I dont know if this will look good on me?
> 
> Sorry for the big picture, but its the best picture I have that shows my "colors".
> 
> TIA



I think it would look great on you!  It'll really play up your eyes


----------



## Needanotherbag

jpgoeth said:


> ^ It's on the first page of the checkout process, it's a gray box on the right hand side.  It doesn't really look like a place where you'd put in a coupon code.  I missed it the first time around.



Thank you!  It is in a weird spot!  I needed the Soho Quad and the Steel polish, as well as one of the new laques.  Now I'm done with all makeup until the new year....but I am excited to get these new items, so fun!


----------



## misstrine85

jpgoeth said:


> I think it would look great on you! It'll really play up your eyes


 
That settels it, Im gonna buy it monday. Thanks


----------



## babyontheway

Izzy's Mom said:


> ^^ and the free return policy is a selling point when you're on the fence as none of us have seen these IRL and by the time we do, it will probably be sold out!



That is exactly what I was thinking!  I hate returning cosmetics- but have told myself from now on if I don't love it- return it!


----------



## bagshopr

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> NEW CODE LADIES: Use code: 0810SHIP good until September 6 2010 for free complimentary shipping with any purchase enjoy!




  Thanks so much for this code.  I just ordered the Steel nail polish and the glossimer from the Soho collection.


----------



## pellarin22

Hey Everyone! Les Minis brushes are on the Nordstrom website right now! I am going to place my order as soon as I finish this post.


----------



## Needanotherbag

pellarin22 said:


> Hey Everyone! Les Minis brushes are on the Nordstrom website right now! I am going to place my order as soon as I finish this post.



Congrats!  I love my Les Minis - took them to get ready for a wedding on Friday (was the MoH) and they tucked right in my bag and worked fantastic!


----------



## myworld

hi ladies. i was wondering any of u got rouge coco chintz 35 and rose dentelle 37?any photo sharing? usually i'm YSL and dior girl but fell in love with rouge coco series lipstick since got my Gabrielle...love the texture of it.


----------



## nicci404

While at Nordstrom today I dropped by the Chanel counter and the SA told me that some Nordstrom's would get the Soho collection but not till November. Is this true? She isn't the usual SA I see so I wasn't sure if she really knew. I asked her if the whole collection would be there and she had no idea...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I took advantage of the free shipping and ordered Steel NP and Star Glossimer. I really would have liked the quad too, but the Khaki polishes are coming out this week too!


----------



## sjunky13

My Soho collection is on the way! I hope it gets here before I accually get to NYC...sigh


----------



## Needanotherbag

Mine too! Cant wait to try out that quad!


----------



## lovemysavior

First time Chanel makeup user here  Just bought Teint Innocence compact in Shell.  So far my skin is happy with it and I am hoping that this will be my HG foundation.  I was so afraid to love this because the price is pretty hefty for a compact.  So we'll see......


----------



## nicci404

Hopefully, my Soho collection comes to me w/o any issues...

I ordered the lipstick, laque, and quad...tried to tell myself I didn't* need *the quad, but after looking at what I currently have, I don't have anything resembling those colors...


----------



## pond23

My Soho collection is on its way too. I cannot wait! I hope the colors live up to the hype.


----------



## nicci404

pond23 said:


> My Soho collection is on its way too. I cannot wait! I hope the colors live up to the hype.



what did you get?!!


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> what did you get?!!


 
^ Soho powder, quad, 2 nps. I'm still undecided about the lip products. I would love to see some swatches of them. I'm so happy Chanel put this collection on their website!


----------



## Bridget S.

Would someone post swatches of their quad as soon as they get it? I skipped it and am wondering it that was a mistake, but it seems too pink and brown for me to use.


----------



## sweetart

pond23 said:


> ^ Soho powder, quad, 2 nps. I'm still undecided about the lip products. I would love to see some swatches of them. I'm so happy Chanel put this collection on their website!



I ordered the same thing!  Can't wait to get it tomo! 

Bridget, I can post swatches as soon as i get it. 


Has anyone gotten their fall 2010 brush set yet? My SA suggested I let her hold everything until the Beauty on Location (24th & 25th) since there will be a nordies and Chanel GWP. I told her to go ahead but I'm getting impatient!:shame:


----------



## nekonat

i got the khaki vert np.  It's VERY pretty!


----------



## krazydaisy

I would love to see swatches of the quad too. And Nordstrom will have a Chanel GWP? What is usually their GWP?


----------



## Cheryl

i just purchased the blush/highlighter, both polishes, and the star glossimer, The quad is already sold out


----------



## Bridget S.

Well then that makes that decision for me! 
I just got my ship confirmation. I got the Rouge Allure Laque and Rouge Coco, so I will swatch them!


----------



## Needanotherbag

My order wont arrive until the 14th!  Once again I hate that Chanel uses UPS - takes absolutely forever for items to get to me....


----------



## leslieluu

Hi ladies I am looking for a Chanel lipstick in red, any recomendations for NC-40 Mat-Lumeiere #5 skintone...Thanks in advance!


----------



## pond23

Needanotherbag said:


> My order wont arrive until the 14th! Once again I hate that Chanel uses UPS - takes absolutely forever for items to get to me....


 
^ Mine is arriving on the 13th, and I ordered right when the items went live. TN to CA is 4 zones over, so it takes UPS Ground 4 business days, sometimes even 5, to deliver. The Labor Day weekend also delayed everything.

I'm surprised that the eye shadow quad sold out so quickly before the other items!


----------



## Needanotherbag

pond23 said:


> ^ Mine is arriving on the 13th, and I ordered right when the items went live. TN to CA is 4 zones over, so it takes UPS Ground 4 business days, sometimes even 5, to deliver. The Labor Day weekend also delayed everything.
> 
> I'm surprised that the eye shadow quad sold out so quickly before the other items!



Yep, same here, I ordered on the 5th and it wont get here til next Tuesday.  UPS is the slowest option for me every time...


----------



## nicci404

I guess it doesn't matter when you order :| I would think someone who ordered the day it went live would get it a few days before me but I guess not. I placed my order late Sunday night and mine is arriving on the 14th as well.


----------



## sweetart

I ordered on the 3rd and just rec'd it today!

Here are some swatches (on top of udpp) and pics of the quad and powder.  them! Especially the taupe color in the quad!





























The polishes are also pretty but so dark that it's difficult to really see the color unless your in direct light. Steel is my fave of the two though!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^ Soooo pretty.


----------



## nicci404

Thanks sweetart for the swatches!


----------



## Bridget S.

Wow, fabulous pictures! Thank you Sweetart!


----------



## Bridget S.

Just a question Sweetart, the blush in the pan looks a dark plummy brown, but swatched it looks really coral, is that accurate, or monitor skewage?


----------



## sweetart

np! 



Bridget S. said:


> Just a question Sweetart, the blush in the pan looks a dark plummy brown, but swatched it looks really coral, is that accurate, or monitor skewage?



it's more of a rosey brown. Very pretty on my arm but I havent tried it on my cheeks yet.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks for posting Sweetart!  I'm even more excited now for my quad!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

nicci404 said:


> I guess it doesn't matter when you order :| I would think someone who ordered the day it went live would get it a few days before me but I guess not. I placed my order late Sunday night and mine is arriving on the 14th as well.



Ours are probably on the same truck


----------



## karester

Thanks for the swatches!


----------



## CDNinNYC

leslieluu said:


> Hi ladies I am looking for a Chanel lipstick in red, any recomendations for NC-40 Mat-Lumeiere #5 skintone...Thanks in advance!



I'm not familiar with your skintone but my favourite red is Chanel's Rouge Allure Laque in Dragon.  It's a true blue-based red.


----------



## leslieluu

Thanks CDNinNYC, I have been searching for that but my counter doesn't have it. I have read great things about that color.


----------



## krazydaisy

Those swatches are gorgeous, I knew I should have not waited, and now it's sold out


----------



## krazydaisy

I was waiting for swatches before to buy but could not find any and now that I see them. It is gorgeous


----------



## pond23

Thanks so much for the swatches *sweetart*! You made my day! All of the colors look gorgeous.

I think I'm going to get the three lip products too, even though I don't like buying makeup without seeing some good swatches first.


----------



## nicci404

Needanotherbag said:


> Ours are probably on the same truck



 I hope they don't get "lost"....


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thanks for quad swatches! I probably am too late to buy it .


----------



## leslieluu

Yaaay...I got my hands Chanel's Rouge Allure Laque in Dragon...now I just have to build up the courage to wear it.


----------



## jpgoeth

I got the Rouge Allure Laque in Ming today, can't wait to wear it out and about.  I exchanged my single e/s in liberty for it.


----------



## Iluvbags

devoted7 said:


> LOL! it's sooo true! My wallet can't take it anymore either:cry: I've literally spent almost $1k on Chanel make up and skincare alone this year. And I'm being real when I say almost $1k. My SO bought me my first Chanel glossimer for Valentine's Day and since then, I've been obsessed. I just now calculated every piece of Chanel skincare and make-up product I had in my vanity and it is almost at $1k! That's insane! Spending that much on Chanel cosmetics is ridiculous and on top of that I've been purchasing other make up and skincare products as well, so I know for a fact I have spent way over $1k (did a lot of nail polish, NARS, MAC, & Dior for sure along with other little stuff) on cosmetics alone this year. I love Chanel beauty and still wear/use their products everyday, but I think I need to take a step back and away from the beauty bar in general. And this goes for all cosmetics...of course when I run out of HG skincare products, I have to replenish  But I really never realized how much I spent on beauty products until recently. I will not be lurking around the beauty bar as much as there's too much temptation. Yes, I have control, but not when everyone is raving about certain products. LOL! So after this week! I'm peacing out for a very long time!


 
totally understand!  I've never worn Chanel makeup but I am temped to try.  So far for me its only been polishes.

but I know what you mean about too much makeup.  I have enough NARS, Bobbi Brown, MAC,etc.., to last me 2 lifetimes.

I must admit I kind of want to try that blush from the Soho collection.  I don't even know what you call it but its gorgeous in pictures.  But I will resist.  LOL!!


----------



## babyontheway

The SOHO glossimer STAR has sold out... really surprised that eyeshadow quad and glossimer are already sold out!


----------



## nicci404

The lipstick and laque has also sold out...


----------



## sjunky13

I got my collection today and love everything!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

sjunky13 said:


> I got my collection today and love everything!


Ooh, pics pics!


----------



## CDNinNYC

leslieluu said:


> Yaaay...I got my hands Chanel's Rouge Allure Laque in Dragon...now I just have to build up the courage to wear it.



Yay, you found it!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hello ladies! I just wanted to share my joy with everyone because today I received my SOHO products that I ordered a few days ago!!!

I must say that the quad is sooo goregous, & I can't wait to apply them tomorrow! I'll try and post a pic!


----------



## lolitablue

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello ladies! I just wanted to share my joy with everyone because today I received my SOHO products that I ordered a few days ago!!!
> 
> I must say that the quad is sooo goregous, & I can't wait to apply them tomorrow! I'll try and post a pic!



Do you have a link or a picture?


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> I got my collection today and love everything!


 
^ Yay D! So happy to hear that you are loving your Soho goodies. I am impatiently waiting for Monday to arrive to receive my package.


----------



## missanne

devoted7 said:


> LOL! it's sooo true! My wallet can't take it anymore either:cry: I've literally spent almost $1k on Chanel make up and skincare alone this year. And I'm being real when I say almost $1k. My SO bought me my first Chanel glossimer for Valentine's Day and since then, I've been obsessed. I just now calculated every piece of Chanel skincare and make-up product I had in my vanity and it is almost at $1k! That's insane! Spending that much on Chanel cosmetics is ridiculous and on top of that I've been purchasing other make up and skincare products as well, so I know for a fact I have spent way over $1k (did a lot of nail polish, NARS, MAC, & Dior for sure along with other little stuff) on cosmetics alone this year. I love Chanel beauty and still wear/use their products everyday, but I think I need to take a step back and away from the beauty bar in general. And this goes for all cosmetics...of course when I run out of HG skincare products, I have to replenish  But I really never realized how much I spent on beauty products until recently. I will not be lurking around the beauty bar as much as there's too much temptation. Yes, I have control, but not when everyone is raving about certain products. LOL! So after this week! I'm peacing out for a very long time!



OMG! I feel the exact same way :shame:. My makeup collection is unbelievable. I've taken a break from buying makeup before and when I came back there were soooo many LE items that I missed out on. Part of me doesn't want to miss out again, but then I remind myself that it's just makeup


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My tiny order arrived today, Steel NP and Star Glossimer







I am up waiting for the Khaki collection to appear on the website! Where is it??


----------



## Bridget S.

leslieluu said:


> Yaaay...I got my hands Chanel's Rouge Allure Laque in Dragon...now I just have to build up the courage to wear it.


If the avatar picture is yours, you are very pretty and why not go with bright red lips and a very neutral eye! It will be stunning!


----------



## Needanotherbag

it'sanaddiction said:


> My tiny order arrived today, Steel NP and Star Glossimer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am up waiting for the Khaki collection to appear on the website! Where is it??



Both are lovely - wish I had ordered Star now!  Cant wait to try out Steel though!


----------



## Needanotherbag

So I'm going to FNO tonight in my city - what do you think my chances of snagging the Khaki polishes are from either Nordies or NM?


----------



## pond23

it'sanaddiction said:


> My tiny order arrived today, Steel NP and Star Glossimer
> 
> 
> 
> *I am up waiting for the Khaki collection to appear on the website! Where is it*??


 
^ I know! It's making me so nervous! I don't want to miss out. With my luck, they will put it up when I am away from my computer.


----------



## jpgoeth

it'sanaddiction said:


> My tiny order arrived today, Steel NP and Star Glossimer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am up waiting for the Khaki collection to appear on the website! Where is it??



Some girls were saying that it won't go up until sometime after today!  I would try calling Nordies if you're dying, I was able to presale all three yesterday at my Nordies. I just happened to walk by, saw them, freaked out, and presaled!


----------



## nicci404

Needanotherbag said:


> So I'm going to FNO tonight in my city - what do you think my chances of snagging the Khaki polishes are from either Nordies or NM?


 

Try calling before you go and ask if they can put them on hold for you at least. My SA that I usually go to put all 3 on hold for me even though I had not asked about it yet. I am going tonight to pick them up but not 100% sure if I will buy all 3.


----------



## sweetart

They are supposed to up at 3pm today according to CS. 



jpgoeth said:


> Some girls were saying that it won't go up until sometime after today!  I would try calling Nordies if you're dying, I was able to presale all three yesterday at my Nordies. I just happened to walk by, saw them, freaked out, and presaled!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

sweetart said:


> They are supposed to up at 3pm today according to CS.


 
 Might have to get out early to get son from school so I can be home in time lol


----------



## nicci404

I think it will appear soon. I ran a search on the site and just put in "vert" and the nail polish came up. It says "Out of Stock" but I think it is just saying that for now...since it can't be since it wasn't even posted on the main page under What's New.

Ignore what I said - totally missed sweetart reply!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^ooohhhhh I see it,nic...so excited!


----------



## sweetart

I see it too! The CS rep said they'll also send out an email when it goes live but I completely forgot to ask if there will be a free shipping code. Hope so!

ETA: Just called back and she was not aware of any free shipping promos.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

sweetart said:


> I see it too! The CS rep said they'll also send out an email when it goes live but I completely forgot to ask if there will be a free shipping code. Hope so!
> 
> ETA: *Just called back and she was not aware of any free shipping promos*.


 
dang!


----------



## Cheryl

My order arrived today for the SOHO collections, Pics uploading now


----------



## Cheryl

PLEASE, excuse my nails  I do NEED a manicure


----------



## Cheryl

ohhh and for the FIRST time ever, Chanel sent little "dust bag" kinda bags for the products, They are so cute, Ill have to find use for them now!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Love the haul Cheryl!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Cheryl said:


> ohhh and for the FIRST time ever, *Chanel sent little "dust bag" kinda bags for the products, They are so cute*, Ill have to find use for them now!


 
I noticed that. Too cute!!!


----------



## sabrunka

I got the Rouge Fatal and Rose Insolence nail polishes


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Cheryl said:


> ohhh and for the FIRST time ever, Chanel sent little "dust bag" kinda bags for the products, They are so cute, Ill have to find use for them now!



Really? I've never gotten a Chanel quad, duo, blush, etc without one?! Even if I buy them at one of the drugstores (Müller) here in Germany.


----------



## Cheryl

I dont mean the velvet pouch, Im talking about the little satchel bags (i have them pictured in the background of the group pic)


----------



## nicci404

Cheryl, 

What is inside the other two boxes behind the nail polish?


----------



## Tracy

My SoHo polishes just arrived! Mine came in the drawstring pouch too. Cute!


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Cheryl said:


> I dont mean the velvet pouch, Im talking about the little satchel bags (i have them pictured in the background of the group pic)



Yes, I know.


----------



## Nat

Love your SOHO haul, *Cheryl*!!


----------



## krazydaisy

Cheryl I love your haul, did you get 2 of each items? What are the other polishes you got?


----------



## krazydaisy

I've tried to view the Chanel site, and Chanel section on Saks, Bloomies, Nordies, and Macy's and they're all giving me an error code. Is anyone else having this problem too?


----------



## Tracy

Yes, but I don't think department stores have the Khaki's. I got in to BG's and NM and there is no Khaki collection. 

I think the site has officially crashed!


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Yup, it's because everybody's trying to buy Les Khakis!


----------



## Cheryl

i got 2 steel, 2 strong, 1 star glossimer (should have bought 2) and 2 highlighters


----------



## krazydaisy

Oh, lucky you! 

Does anyone know if the SOHO collection would be released at department stores?


----------



## babyontheway

Cheryl- great haul!  How do you like the glossimer?  I have my SOHO goodies waiting at home for me.... can't wait to get home from work


Cheryl said:


> i got 2 steel, 2 strong, 1 star glossimer (should have bought 2) and 2 highlighters


----------



## babyontheway

I think there is a good chance that later on it will be.  I spoke with Chanel boutique MA and she said she would get SOHO collection in October sometime.  I sure hope so becuase I regret not getting quad.  



krazydaisy said:


> Oh, lucky you!
> 
> *Does anyone know if the SOHO collection would be released at department stores?[/QUOTE*]


----------



## babyontheway

I also just want to add that Chanel you are draining my savings


----------



## nicci404

Tracy said:


> Yes, but I don't think department stores have the Khaki's. I got in to BG's and NM and there is no Khaki collection.
> 
> I think the site has officially crashed!


 
Some Nodstroms have it...the one I go to is selling them tonight.


----------



## nicci404

babyontheway said:


> I think there is a good chance that later on it will be. I spoke with Chanel boutique MA and she said she would get SOHO collection in October sometime. I sure hope so becuase I regret not getting quad.
> 
> 
> 
> krazydaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, lucky you!
> 
> *Does anyone know if the SOHO collection would be released at department stores?[/QUOTE*]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told almost the same thing - October/November...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tracy

Oh, I meant department store websites don't have it.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Nice haul* Cheryl*! Its so hard to be patient and wait for an order to arrive when all these pics turn up!

Leaving soon for FNO and hopefully to pick up my Khaki polishes...fingers crossed


----------



## Tracy

^Lucky! Have fun!


----------



## Cheryl

babyontheway said:


> Cheryl- great haul!  How do you like the glossimer?  I have my SOHO goodies waiting at home for me.... can't wait to get home from work



Its funny, I almost didnt get the glossimer becuase I have enough glossimer for a life time , BUT, its probably my favorite item I bought, Its sheer but pink and sparkly, but not little girl princess sparkly, its very pretty. i would buy a back up but I think its sold out now


----------



## babyontheway

^^ good to know!  I am glad I decided to buy it... I was thinking I would just send it back if I didn't love it!


----------



## krazydaisy

I regret not getting the eyeshadow quad too  Chanel.com is saying that I could order it (on backorder), but it would be 2 weeks, and that's if they have it. On the other hand, I don't care for the Khaki polishes (luckily).


----------



## borbanaicha

my soho polishes arrived today!! I love the drawstring bag and the colors are so gorgeous in the sunlight.










I couldn't make a purchase online for the khaki polish so my bestie lined up at Chanel on Soho and helped me get Khaki Vert, can't wait for it to arrive in the mail!


----------



## nicci404

I love the bag too! oh and the nail polishes!


----------



## nicci404

I picked up Vert & Rose tonight at Nordstrom. I had Brun on hold as well but passed on it...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Those are the 2 I just ordered. Lucky you to have them in your hands already! It'll probably take weeks for Chanel to get all these orders shipped


----------



## nicci404

I hope you gets yours w/o any issues!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^thanks! I did get the confirmation email so I'm pretty sure it'll ship.


----------



## harlem_cutie

yay! glad everyone is getting their orders in. Pic of my order:


----------



## Mette

It's so exciting to see all the khaki that people have got already.  I've ordered vert and rose and it should arrive early next week.  I can't wait!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Yay all these gorgeous polish pics are so pretty!  My Rose and Brun on are their way as well...


----------



## Iluvbags

Nice!!  I can't wait to start to see everyones manis once you try out the colors


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

harlem_cutie said:


> yay! glad everyone is getting their orders in. Pic of my order:



soooo pretty. ty for the pic,cutie I can't wait to get mine.

*nic*, nice score as well.

*bordbana*, loving the pic especially the bag


----------



## Deborah1986

_Hello ladies

I'm new in this thread but i love chanel it's amazing

I have been searching to this thread and i love all the new buys from you.
Love also the Soho collection 

I have been shopping on make-up and i have a new eyeshadow from Chanel pictures later_


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^can't wait to see your new eyeshadow


----------



## ChenChen

Very nice!! I love everyone's Soho and Khaki purchases!  I'm looking forward to receiving mine as well!


----------



## Bridget S.

I swatched all my Rouge Coco's and all my Rouge Allure Laques.  All outdoor, natural light on NC15 skin.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Wow Bridget!  Thanks for the swatching!  It's so nice to see all those laques together, now I KNOW I need Mandarine


----------



## Mette

*Bridget*, thanks for the swatches.  It's a big help!


----------



## babyontheway

ITA- thanks Bridget I really love soho stunt!!


Mette said:


> *Bridget*, thanks for the swatches.  It's a big help!


----------



## nicci404

Thanks Bridget! especially of Stunning & Stunt, I got those two and was really curious what they would look like. They both look great, especially Stunning!


----------



## girlygirl3

Thanks, Bridget!  Now I really want more Laques!


----------



## Bridget S.

I am glad they are helpful, sorry they are enabling! : ) I LOVE Stunt, but Stunning is very brown for me, so that may be going back.


----------



## pond23

You ROCK *Bridget*! Thank you so much for these swatches! I am NC15 too, so these pics are really, really helpful to me.


----------



## Deborah1986

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^can't wait to see your new eyeshadow


 
_new one taupe grise number 87_


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Bridget S. said:


> I swatched all my Rouge Coco's and all my Rouge Allure Laques. All outdoor, natural light on NC15 skin.


 
tysm for the swatches



Deborah1986 said:


> _new one taupe grise number 87_


 
very very pretty


----------



## babyontheway

shared these in chanel on your nails thread- but thought I would show you my newest shades
rose insolent, rose confidential and rouge fatal


----------



## Nat

Bridget S. said:


> I swatched all my Rouge Coco's and all my Rouge Allure Laques.  All outdoor, natural light on NC15 skin.



You're awesome, Bridget! :urock:


----------



## Contessa

I got 2 of the new "Extrait de gloss" & it's AMAZING!!! I bought #55 (confidence) and #60 (exces) 

These are NOT sticky, tacky, gooey whatsoever. Amazing glosses.......so I bought a couple of each!!! I hear #55 is limited ed.


----------



## krazydaisy

Can you swatch the two? I would love to see thanks


----------



## jpgoeth

Thanks for the swatches *Bridget*!  I really want the Phoenix laque now!


----------



## Bridget S.

Welcome! 

JPGoeth, Phoenix is one of the prettiest shades, it's a coral pink, kind of like Orchidee!


----------



## Needanotherbag

So my Steel n/p, Stupendous Quad, and Confidence Lacque arrive today - The Quad is probably going to be a favorite.  The Lacque is ok, its a pretty bubblegum pink on me, which isnt something I wear very often but will try it out.  And the polish, though gorgeous in the bottle, is going to be something completely new for me to try, I've never tried a polish in a color like this before...


----------



## nicci404

I received my Soho collection just a few min ago while on my lunch break at work and I love everything!! I bought the quad, lipstick, and laque.


----------



## pond23

jpgoeth said:


> Thanks for the swatches *Bridget*! I really want the Phoenix laque now!


 
^ Phoenix is a must-have IMHO *jpgoeth*! It is my favorite Lacque color. It is a very pretty watermelon-y shade on me. Love it!

My Soho stuff arrived too, but I have been too busy with a lot of crazy goings-on right now to have played with them yet.


----------



## retrofaxie

I received my soho quad yesterday, and I think is just ok, I don't think there's anything super special about it...also nordstrom in seattle is getting the soho collection....now I missed out on beiges de chanel quad does anyone know where I can get one...there's not any on ebay.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

My friend graciously sent me the polish (jade rose and paradoxal) I spoke of WAY earlier in the mail last night, so hope to polish up with it this week!

I think with Jade Rose I might have found some semi-dupes... but not sure yet till I swatch it.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Got Khaki Vert today..ty UPS for being ahead of schedule.


----------



## Bridget S.

DeeDee, please post swatches!


----------



## Needanotherbag

retrofaxie said:


> I received my soho quad yesterday, and I think is just ok, I don't think there's anything super special about it...also nordstrom in seattle is getting the soho collection....now I missed out on beiges de chanel quad does anyone know where I can get one...there's not any on ebay.



Try calling around to the NM stores...they seem to have some of the older quads, so they may have what you are looking for.


----------



## babyontheway

I am still undecided about Jade Rose- to me it is my BBB (band aide but better) shade, but on other people it looks pink.  But can't get enough of paradoxal!!


bunnymasseuse said:


> My friend graciously sent me the polish (jade rose and paradoxal) I spoke of WAY earlier in the mail last night, so hope to polish up with it this week!
> 
> I think with Jade Rose I might have found some semi-dupes... but not sure yet till I swatch it.


 
What a tease!  Please let us know what you think of Soho collection
I was really bummed that I missed out on quad online, so I preordered from boutique, but now it seems like it is a pass for most people


pond23 said:


> ^ Phoenix is a must-have IMHO *jpgoeth*! It is my favorite Lacque color. It is a very pretty watermelon-y shade on me. Love it!
> 
> My Soho stuff arrived too, but I have been too busy with a lot of crazy goings-on right now to have played with them yet.


----------



## girlygirl3

babyontheway said:


> I am still undecided about Jade Rose- to me it is my BBB (band aide but better) shade, but on other people it looks pink. But can't get enough of paradoxal!!
> 
> 
> What a tease! Please let us know what you think of Soho collection
> I was really bummed that I missed out on quad online, so I preordered from boutique, *but now it seems like it is a pass for most people*


 
I've been thinking it looks a lot like the Enigma quad that I already have except for the green, so I passed.  I thought I was in the minority.


----------



## babyontheway

^^ Huh- thanks for your input girlygirl!  I don't have any quads, so at least it will be all new to me.  I feel another chanel addiction coming on


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Bridget S. said:


> DeeDee, please post swatches!


 
Here ya go,B. Not the best pic(using Blackberry). On me, it is mossy/army/olive green depending on the lighting. I love it!


----------



## girlygirl3

babyontheway said:


> ^^ Huh- thanks for your input girlygirl! I don't have any quads, so at least it will be all new to me. I feel another chanel addiction coming on


 
Oh, your first quad, cool!


----------



## girlygirl3

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Here ya go,B. Not the best pic(using Blackberry). On me, it is mossy/army/olive green depending on the lighting. I love it!


 
This is lovely on you!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

girlygirl3 said:


> This is lovely on you!


 
ty


----------



## sjunky13

The quad is awesome. It needs a good hand to make it work. it needs a metallic primer underneath. I have gottem really drammatic looks from it.


----------



## girlygirl3

sjunky13 said:


> The quad is awesome. It needs a good hand to make it work. it needs a metallic primer underneath. I have gottem really drammatic looks from it.


 
The metallic primer is a great idea!  Which one would you recommend?


----------



## sjunky13

girlygirl3 said:


> The metallic primer is a great idea! Which one would you recommend?


 Hi. Mufe cream shadows look nice for a dramatic look, benifits cream shadows, LM, Mac . Or take a shimmery liner. I tried Urban decay in underground, it is a taupey silver and I used it as a base. It looked really cool. They just need a little help . lol


----------



## nicci404

babyontheway said:


> ^^ Huh- thanks for your input girlygirl!  I don't have any quads, so at least it will be all new to me.  I feel another chanel addiction coming on



What?!! No quads?! I am so surprised!  You have a lovely Chanel shoe collection, so I just assumed you owned at least one quad.  My first was Demure. Whenever you purchase one (hopefully soon), please post!


----------



## girlygirl3

sjunky13 said:


> Hi. Mufe cream shadows look nice for a dramatic look, benifits cream shadows, LM, Mac . Or take a shimmery liner. I tried Urban decay in underground, it is a taupey silver and I used it as a base. It looked really cool. They just need a little help . lol


 
Thanks!  I agree they need a little help.  I now have 2 quads and have been wondering how else to wear them.  This gives me a chance (excuse) to try the new MUFE ones!


----------



## ramblingdoll

nicci404 said:


> I received my Soho collection just a few min ago while on my lunch break at work and I love everything!! I bought the quad, lipstick, and laque.


 
Oooh great, do you think you could post a nice swatch of the lipstick (sorry I forgot the name) but it looked so beautiful. I thought this collection was going to be available only in London actually. How's the payoff of the quad??


----------



## ramblingdoll

Bridget S. said:


> I swatched all my Rouge Coco's and all my Rouge Allure Laques. All outdoor, natural light on NC15 skin.


 
OMG these swatches are wonderful, thank you so much for sharing! Stunning, was the name of the Soho lipstick I couldn't remember. I'd love to get one unfortunately I don't believe it's gonna be available in Paris.


----------



## ramblingdoll

Has anyone seen the Holiday color collection? The quad "Tentation cuivre" (means "Copper tentation" in french) sounds amazing , can't wait to see the new fuschia tweed blush as well! I know there'll be 2 new Rouge Coco shades, a soft pink and a copper, a new smoky pewter iridescent eye shadow, aaaah and other things, too many things actually !!!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Teheran Rough Coco is back in stock!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Here ya go,B. Not the best pic(using Blackberry). On me, it is mossy/army/olive green depending on the lighting. I love it!




gorgeous


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

harlem_cutie said:


> gorgeous


 
ty


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks nicci!  Now that handbag prices are so high, I need to find another chanel addiction- so make up it is


nicci404 said:


> What?!! No quads?! I am so surprised!  You have a lovely Chanel shoe collection, so I just assumed you owned at least one quad.  My first was Demure. Whenever you purchase one (hopefully soon), please post!



Thanks D for the tip!!


sjunky13 said:


> The quad is awesome. It needs a good hand to make it work. it needs a metallic primer underneath. I have gottem really drammatic looks from it.


----------



## Spendaholic

Hi everyone, I just want to show my new purchase.
I had a lovely conversation with fellow tpf a couple of months ago about glossimers, i was going to go for Iris but changed my mind.
so here is my new purchase.
*Chanel Glossimer 119 Wild Rose.*


----------



## girlygirl3

spendaholic - gorgeous!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Spendaholic said:


> Hi everyone, I just want to show my new purchase.
> I had a lovely conversation with fellow tpf a couple of months ago about glossimers, i was going to go for Iris but changed my mind.
> so here is my new purchase.
> *Chanel Glossimer 119 Wild Rose.*


 
ppprrreettttyyyy!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

spendaholic, wild rose is a beautiful color, great choice!

Here's my latest purchase:

Khaki-Clair Duo
Khaki Vert and Khaki Rose Polishes


----------



## nicci404

Needanotherbag said:


> Teheran Rough Coco is back in stock!!



Never owned this shade but I am soooo tempted, I shouldn't though since I just got Stunning.


----------



## nicci404

ramblingdoll said:


> Oooh great, do you think you could post a nice swatch of the lipstick (sorry I forgot the name) but it looked so beautiful. I thought this collection was going to be available only in London actually. How's the payoff of the quad??



I think the quad is great. I don't really have any shades that are similar to the ones in the quad. The color payoff is excellent as well I thought. Here are some good swatches from Temptalia  

http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-stupendous-eyeshadow-quad-review-photos-swatches#comments

She also did a look w/the quad...

http://www.temptalia.com/look-chanel-soho-story#comments


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> spendaholic, wild rose is a beautiful color, great choice!
> 
> Here's my latest purchase:
> 
> Khaki-Clair Duo
> Khaki Vert and Khaki Rose Polishes



Are you going to wear Vert plus the the duo? You would match


----------



## nicci404

I purchased the Fluid Iridescent Eyeshadow in Sand. I've always been curious but never tried it at the counter till tonight. The SA said I could blend it w/dry shadows too. I am going to try it out by itself tomorrow though. The staying power was pretty good too. She also said you can use it as a base. Anyway, thought I would share


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> Are you going to wear Vert plus the the duo? You would match


 
I didn't even realize the colors were that close, but yes, I think I will wear together!

The fluid shadow looks pretty, I've thought about trying it too


----------



## ramblingdoll

nicci404 said:


> I think the quad is great. I don't really have any shades that are similar to the ones in the quad. The color payoff is excellent as well I thought. Here are some good swatches from Temptalia
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-stupendous-eyeshadow-quad-review-photos-swatches#comments
> 
> She also did a look w/the quad...
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/look-chanel-soho-story#comments


 
Thank you hun, should have thought to check out on Christine's blog, of course!!!


----------



## Spendaholic

girlygirl3 said:


> spendaholic - gorgeous!


 


DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ppprrreettttyyyy!


 


it'sanaddiction said:


> spendaholic, wild rose is a beautiful color, great choice!


 
*girlygirl3* & *DeeDeeDelovely* & *it'sanaddiction* - thank you, i love this colour i made the perfect choice.


----------



## Bridget S.

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Here ya go,B. Not the best pic(using Blackberry). On me, it is mossy/army/olive green depending on the lighting. I love it!



Thank you! It's beautiful!


----------



## krazydaisy

it'sanaddiction said:


> spendaholic, wild rose is a beautiful color, great choice!
> 
> Here's my latest purchase:
> 
> Khaki-Clair Duo
> Khaki Vert and Khaki Rose Polishes


the polish and duo are pretty

i really want the new quad


----------



## krazydaisy

does anyone think they will restock on the chanel site?


----------



## nicci404

krazydaisy said:


> does anyone think they will restock on the chanel site?



Restock what exactly?


----------



## Nat

* Chanel Inimitable Intense Mascara - 10 Noir
* Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof Eyeliner - 20 Espresso


----------



## Bridget S.

it's an addiction, what a pretty duo and love Khaki Vert!


----------



## Bridget S.

Does anyone have the Santal (No.77) Rouge Laque? Do you LOVE it?


----------



## babyontheway

It looks like chanel.com is restocked with soho glossimer and quad, so if that is what you are after, then yes


krazydaisy said:


> does anyone think they will restock on the chanel site?


----------



## girlygirl3

Bridget S. said:


> Does anyone have the Santal (No.77) Rouge Laque? Do you LOVE it?


 
I don't have it but you reminded me that I need to try it!  I will later, along with some others, and let you know!


----------



## Bridget S.

^ Thank you!


----------



## nicci404

Bridget S. said:


> Does anyone have the Santal (No.77) Rouge Laque? Do you LOVE it?



I do and I do love it. It is pink but not too pink. I like to wear it to work the most. I actually posted a couple of pictures of it in this thread awhile ago. It is worth checking out!

http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/...watches-chit-chat-599386-74.html#post16421624


----------



## Bridget S.

Thank you, it's definitely worth checking out!


----------



## girlygirl3

I think the rouge laques are worth checking out.  Didn't get a chance to try Santal today, but I'll make another attempt as it's still on my list!


----------



## klj

I am interested in Chanel's Joues Contraste powder in "Fresque"..has anyone purchased this blush and how do you like it?


----------



## krazydaisy

babyontheway said:


> It looks like chanel.com is restocked with soho glossimer and quad, so if that is what you are after, then yes


cool Thanks!!!


----------



## gre8dane

it'sanaddiction said:


> spendaholic, wild rose is a beautiful color, great choice!
> 
> Here's my latest purchase:
> 
> Khaki-Clair Duo
> Khaki Vert and Khaki Rose Polishes


 
Oooooo, the shadows looks so pretty!



nicci404 said:


> I purchased the *Fluid Iridescent Eyeshadow* in Sand. I've always been curious but never tried it at the counter till tonight. The SA said I could blend it w/dry shadows too. I am going to try it out by itself tomorrow though. The staying power was pretty good too. She also said you can use it as a base. Anyway, thought I would share


 
I have two colors, a neutral (#80 or #90) and Torrent.  I layer Torrent with the green e/s and it is pretty!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Bridget S. said:


> Does anyone have the Santal (No.77) Rouge Laque? Do you LOVE it?



I wore it today and love it!  It's the one color I carry with me all the time because it looks great with everything.


----------



## Bridget S.

Needanotherbag said:


> I wore it today and love it!  It's the one color I carry with me all the time because it looks great with everything.


Thank you enabler! : )


----------



## sjunky13

klj said:


> I am interested in Chanel's Joues Contraste powder in "Fresque"..has anyone purchased this blush and how do you like it?


 I have it, it is very very light. It almost doesnt show up on me and I have a light skin tone.


----------



## sjunky13

Those that like RAL , MING is a great pink. It is a nice warm pink.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Bridget S. said:


> Thank you enabler! : )



Glad I could help


----------



## klj

sjunky13 said:


> I have it, it is very very light. It almost doesnt show up on me and I have a light skin tone.



Thanks! Do you think its a buildable color or should I just move along and find another... I am fair too..and like a natural look. I have Benefit Coralista which is buildable but was wanting to try this Chanel after a review of two that I've seen.


----------



## ladystara

I just got a call from my Nordstrom SA!  The holiday brush sets are here!


----------



## nicci404

ladystara said:


> I just got a call from my Nordstrom SA!  The holiday brush sets are here!



I just looked and all the sets are online  I shouldn't have looked!


----------



## Deborah1986

_This right? so lovely !_
http://chicsfilles.blogspot.com/2010/09/chanel-les-tentations-de-chanel-holiday.html


----------



## sweetart

Is anyone else a little dissappointed in this year's les mini brush set? I LOVED last year's set and thought the quality was great but now the brushes have black plastic like handles? 

I do love the new lip glosses though and The nordies GWP was a smal chanel beaut case with a mini glossimer, hydramax + active gel cream sample, and an Ultra Correction Lift Sample.


----------



## devoted7

I know I'm not suppose to be in here and have been really good lately! Not as much enabling in this thread as there use to be  Anyways, Nordies had a Chanel GWP? When and is it still available? Can you post pics? TIA


----------



## ladystara

Hmm..if the brush set wasn't as nice as last year's, I don't know if I'll get the new one - it's on hold for me right now though.  

Have you seen the brush set in person?


----------



## devoted7

^you should get that one full size set I was talking about  

Are you back from Twain now?


----------



## ladystara

devoted7 said:


> ^you should get that one full size set I was talking about
> 
> Are you back from Twain now?



I'm tempted now to get the full size one - I'll have to check both of them out.  Are they around the same price?  I'm back from Taiwan - haven't seen you on aim!


----------



## sjunky13

klj said:


> Thanks! Do you think its a buildable color or should I just move along and find another... I am fair too..and like a natural look. I have Benefit Coralista which is buildable but was wanting to try this Chanel after a review of two that I've seen.


 Yes, it is very pretty. I would get it.


----------



## sjunky13

I like this years brush set much better than the white one. First i hated that they were white, I had to keep them pristine and white all the time. Plus the shape of the new ones are much better. I also bought some made in France brushes and I love them!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Tomorrow I am attending a Chanel trunk show - will be fun, and getting my make up done as well, so possibly I may find a few new goodies I need...


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Have fun!  Love getting make up done!


----------



## misstrine85

I need your help Ladies.

I bought these Chanel np's, but I can't find any information about them. Recto Verso (82) and Clair-Obscur (83). They have "le vernis facettes" written on the bottle over the name.

Can anyone tell me anything about them?

I also bought Glace and Biarritz, and would like some info on them as well if possible.

TIA, Ladies.


----------



## Iluvbags

Ladies have you seen the new duo glossimer set?  Is this a good deal?


----------



## karester

Iluvbags said:


> Ladies have you seen the new duo glossimer set?  Is this a good deal?



Yes, it's a deal when you take into consideration, two glossimers if bought outside this set would cost you $54.  For $3 less, you can get both of those, plus a mini lip liner and a sharpener.  Plus, Muscat cannot be bought on it's own anymore.


----------



## nicci404

Iluvbags said:


> Ladies have you seen the new duo glossimer set?  Is this a good deal?



I saw the sets tonight and the one you're referring to. I think it's a good deal if you love glossimers and the shades that are offered. It looked pretty but I wouldn't use the lip liner but I do like the makeup bag.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Just back from the event - was really fun, and I liked how she did my makeup - saw some colors on me I never would have tried...
Ended up with another duo - Misty Soft, an eyeliner in Espresso, brow pencil in taupe and a lip liner in Nude.


----------



## pupeluv

I can't find the Nordies Chanel GWP, here's the GWP page  http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/beauty-gifts-with-purchase?origin=topnav

If someone could post a link Please, TIA!


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I did get one today, its a travel size lip liner, some foundation samples and a face wash sample...nothing really too exciting...


----------



## pupeluv

pupeluv said:


> I can't find the Nordies Chanel GWP, here's the GWP page http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/beauty-gifts-with-purchase?origin=topnav
> 
> If someone could post a link Please, TIA!


 
Too late to edit, but nevermind I got it.


----------



## nicci404

I got these items today...

Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss in Confidence and Imaginaire
Stylo Yuex Long-Lasting Eyeliner - Jade 

I wanted Insouciance but the SA put the wrong one in - Imaginaire, which on me just looks like I put on a clear gloss. 

The GWP I got wasn't that great. 

Nude lip liner (I don't use lip liner) 
Ultra Correction Line Repair
Coco Mademoiselle perfume  












Left-Imaginaire; Right-Confidence


----------



## ladystara

I got confidence today too!  It's gorgeous!  I also got the full size brush set because I couldn't use many of the ones in the new holiday one.


----------



## devoted7

^you took the plunge? yayay! you should of let me know  

you should post a swatch of the lippie


----------



## ladystara

I did!  Want to hop on AIM and we can chat?


----------



## nicci404

Holiday Sets  They didn't have the Ingenue Collection. Sorry, I didn't get a separate pic of the brush set.


----------



## ladystara

Thanks for the pictures!  So pretty.


----------



## Iluvbags

karester said:


> Yes, it's a deal when you take into consideration, two glossimers if bought outside this set would cost you $54. For $3 less, you can get both of those, plus a mini lip liner and a sharpener. Plus, Muscat cannot be bought on it's own anymore.


 


nicci404 said:


> I saw the sets tonight and the one you're referring to. I think it's a good deal if you love glossimers and the shades that are offered. It looked pretty but I wouldn't use the lip liner but I do like the makeup bag.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Iluvbags

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^I did get one today, its a travel size lip liner, some foundation samples and a face wash sample...nothing really too exciting...


 


nicci404 said:


> I got these items today...
> 
> Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss in Confidence and Imaginaire
> Stylo Yuex Long-Lasting Eyeliner - Jade
> 
> I wanted Insouciance but the SA put the wrong one in - Imaginaire, which on me just looks like I put on a clear gloss.
> 
> The GWP I got wasn't that great.
> 
> Nude lip liner (I don't use lip liner)
> Ultra Correction Line Repair
> Coco Mademoiselle perfume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left-Imaginaire; Right-Confidence


 

I wonder if the GWP is varying by store?  Seems like people have recevied different things.  Guess I'll see what mine is when it comes in the mail


----------



## beauty k addict

i was looking forward to getting the holiday kit this year but i noticed they have the same cosmetic case from the previous one. i spent $500 cad for last year's holiday collection cause i had to have the lg and sm cases + travel brush set. i thought they'll be doing something different this year w/c i'm pretty excited about but after seeing the pics here idk anymore.


----------



## monokuro

I bought the glossimer in Wild Rose today.. such a gorgeous shade.

The SA also told me about the glossimer set but I wasn't really attracted to the other shade so I just stuck to the one I had planned on getting. (=


----------



## Needanotherbag

Iluvbags said:


> I wonder if the GWP is varying by store?  Seems like people have recevied different things.  Guess I'll see what mine is when it comes in the mail



Sorry, I went back and looked and mine was the same as Nicci's GWP - I guess my SA threw in a foundation sample and a face wash sample too.

The perfume sample is really cute - short with a screw on cap - so perfect for keeping in your purse.


----------



## babyontheway

I got a mini sample of Legende lip stick in my GWP, along with roller ball chance and mini correction face lift.  It does seem to vary a bit by store


Needanotherbag said:


> Sorry, I went back and looked and mine was the same as Nicci's GWP - I guess my SA threw in a foundation sample and a face wash sample too.
> 
> The perfume sample is really cute - short with a screw on cap - so perfect for keeping in your purse.


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks for posting- it makes me want to go buy the brush and nail polish set  I wish they sold rouge noir alone and not only in the set


nicci404 said:


> Holiday Sets  They didn't have the Ingenue Collection. Sorry, I didn't get a separate pic of the brush set.


----------



## devoted7

where are all these gwp's coming from? I had did an exchange at the Chanel counter today and ended up with the glossimer set. I have to say I love Wild Rose, it's gorgeous. Muscat is okay, but I'm sure I will grow to love it! And the lip liner, well I've been wanting a nude lip liner so I had to get the holiday set.


----------



## Iluvbags

devoted7 said:


> where are all these gwp's coming from? I had did an exchange at the Chanel counter today and ended up with the glossimer set. I have to say I love Wild Rose, it's gorgeous. Muscat is okay, but I'm sure I will grow to love it! And the lip liner, well I've been wanting a nude lip liner so I had to get the holiday set.


 
The GWPs are coming from Nordstrom.  

I am dying to get my hands on a sample size of Intimitable mascara (I probably spelled it wrong)

I saw it on display in a GWP at Nordies yesterday that is supposed to be only for a one day event with $300 purchase.  So I won't be getting that GWP needless to say.  LOL!   I really would like to try the mascara before I buy it though


----------



## devoted7

Ohhh okay, is it online too or just in stores?


----------



## ladystara

I didn't see it online - on any of the GWP links


----------



## ladystara

Does anyone happen to know if the Lip Laque in Santal is similar to Confidence.  I only tried on two shades so I'm wondering if I should try the others!


----------



## roxys

I recently picked up Pink Teaser (142) and Nebula (122) glossmiers. They are both so gorgeous!! I haven't stop wearing them since I bought them.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^the upper one of the two looks very very pretty!


----------



## devoted7

C! You picked some great glossimers! Not enabling you or anything but if you like those two (which are absolutely my favs). You will also like Wild Rose, and Magnifique! Nebula was my first glossimer ever


----------



## Bridget S.

Picked up Santal Rouge Allure Laque, and then two of the Rouge Allure lipsticks in Confidentielle and Emotive, both really beautiful! I got the Rouge Fatal nail polish, it's a pretty, dark red!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Iluvbags said:


> The GWPs are coming from Nordstrom.
> 
> I am dying to get my hands on a sample size of Intimitable mascara (I probably spelled it wrong)
> 
> I saw it on display in a GWP at Nordies yesterday that is supposed to be only for a one day event with $300 purchase.  So I won't be getting that GWP needless to say.  LOL!   I really would like to try the mascara before I buy it though



I've tried the Intimitable Intense twice now, because I had serious high hopes for it - but, hate it.  It clumps, and by the end of the day, I actually had little pieces of mascara under my bottom eye lid - I've never had that happen with even cheap mascara before!


----------



## pond23

For those of you who have the *Bleu Celestes *eye shadow quad on your wish lists, you should maybe pick it up soon. I heard from the makeup artist at one of the boutiques that this is the quad that is probably going to be discontinued soon. They were going to discontinue Nymphea first, but they are holding off on that one for now.


----------



## nekonat

Needanotherbag said:


> I've tried the Intimitable Intense twice now, because I had serious high hopes for it - but, hate it.  It clumps, and by the end of the day, I actually had little pieces of mascara under my bottom eye lid - I've never had that happen with even cheap mascara before!




I had the same thing happen to me!  I thought I wasn't letting the mascara dry long enough before putting on the 2nd coat. But I waited like 1 min and it still clumped!


----------



## girlygirl3

Needanotherbag said:


> I've tried the Intimitable Intense twice now, because I had serious high hopes for it - but, hate it. It clumps, and by the end of the day, I actually had little pieces of mascara under my bottom eye lid - I've never had that happen with even cheap mascara before!


 
Sorry to hear about that!  I don't remember a mascara doing this in a while. Is the Intense a different formula?


----------



## krazydaisy

One of the Intimitable clumped on me but not the intense.


----------



## nicci404

ladystara said:


> Does anyone happen to know if the Lip Laque in Santal is similar to Confidence.  I only tried on two shades so I'm wondering if I should try the others!



I own both and Santal on me is lighter and comes off as a light pink. Confidence is not as light and not as pink either.


----------



## ladystara

nicci404 said:


> I own both and Santal on me is lighter and comes off as a light pink. Confidence is not as light and not as pink either.




Thanks!!  So it's worth it to have both


----------



## roxys

devoted7 said:


> C! You picked some great glossimers! Not enabling you or anything but if you like those two (which are absolutely my favs). You will also like Wild Rose, and Magnifique! Nebula was my first glossimer ever



haha nope no enabling! I actually already have wild rose, I absolutely love it! Such a nice natural pink. I don't have Magnifique but i'll check it out! Thanks for the req.


----------



## nicci404

karester said:


> Yes, it's a deal when you take into consideration, two glossimers if bought outside this set would cost you $54.  For $3 less, you can get both of those, plus a mini lip liner and a sharpener.  Plus, Muscat cannot be bought on it's own anymore.



Really? At the Nordstrom in Bellevue, Washington where I go to they have a lot stocked up most of the time.


----------



## nicci404

Nothing too exciting but I got this makeup bag since I really just wanted a makeup bag from Chanel but I wasn't attracted to any of the sets. I kept bugging my SA if I could switch one of the glossimers (Muscat) for one I really liked but of course, they couldn't do that. :| 

She could tell I really wanted a makeup bag so she gave me this one for free. I was so surprised. It's good & rare to find helpful SAs & ones that go the extra step...


----------



## ByeKitty

My boyfriend got me a bottle of Coco Mademoiselle for my birthday!!
I'm so happy, this is the first time a guy has given me perfume!

And it smells delicious


----------



## pond23

^ I love Coco Mademoiselle! That is a great gift from your boyfriend!


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies I got the new Chanel Holiday colors! quad is gorgeous , the blush is fab and I might go back for glosses. I also tracked down Almonde powder and a sparkling satins quad since it was discontinued. I also got smokey eyes quad too , oh and tweed pink blush and Rose Petal and I found an asian exclusive blush and had to get that too! LOL


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies I got the new Chanel Holiday colors! quad is gorgeous , the blush is fab and I might go back for glosses. I also tracked down Almonde powder and a sparkling satins quad since it was discontinued. I also got smokey eyes quad too , oh and tweed pink blush and Rose Petal and I found an asian exclusive blush and had to get that too! LOL


 
^ Wow *D*! What a fab haul! I haven't been able to find the Chanel Holiday collection anywhere near me yet. I have only seen the holiday sets (I picked up the brush set!). I have looking for the Almonde Poudre Douce for over a year now. I love those powders. I have Rosee and one of the Peche's (Caresse or Tendre - I forget which one). So the Tweed Fuchsia is really nice? Darn, I was hoping to skip that one, but I am a sucker for pink and fuchsia blushes.


----------



## babyontheway

pulsion nail polish and glossimer are available online at NM...  I really wish I knew what it looked like


----------



## babyontheway

Just wanted to share this in case anyone is interested... some swatches of the holiday collection
I ordered pulsion NP and glossimer, now do I need charming glossimer too??
http://www.makeupalley.com/m_115918086


----------



## Cheryl

babyontheway said:


> pulsion nail polish and glossimer are available online at NM...  I really wish I knew what it looked like



I dont see it, Its on neimanmarcus.com?


----------



## lovemysavior

Newbie to Chanel so I picked up Double Perfection compact which I'm loving so far.


----------



## nicci404

lovemysavior said:


> Newbie to Chanel so I picked up Double Perfection compact which I'm loving so far.


 
Nice. I have that as well and it really does the job!


----------



## babyontheway

Cheryl said:


> I dont see it, Its on neimanmarcus.com?


 
Look at the drop down menu- I ordered it last night and it shipped today


----------



## Bridget S.

Does anyone know if the Rouge Allure Satin Lipsticks in Confidentielle, Emotive and Excessive are limited edition/ only part of the fall collection? 
I asked at the Chanel counter, and none of them come up as limited on the Chanel website, so I'm not sure.


----------



## pond23

Bridget S. said:


> *Does anyone know if the Rouge Allure Satin Lipsticks in Confidentielle, Emotive and Excessive are limited edition*/ only part of the fall collection?
> I asked at the Chanel counter, and none of them come up as limited on the Chanel website, so I'm not sure.


 
^ I'm curious about this as well because I may want to pick up Emotive in the future. I've heard conflicting info on these shades.

Bleu Celestes eyeshadow quad has been taken off of Chanel.com, so I guess the Chanel makeup artist was right when he said that this is going to be discontinued. I'm glad I picked this up a few months ago.


----------



## nekonat

The holiday colors are now available at the Nordies down Magnificent Mile in Chicago  My SA just called me and asked if I wanted to pick up the blush  Too bad I just bought nearly all the MAC blushes!!!! Oh well! I'll be picking up the travel set for brushes instead 

For those that have seen the new colors...thoughts of the Patchouli Rouge coco?


----------



## Iluvbags

I tried the new Inimitable mascara and I like it a LOT.  I didnt use my favorite primer with it so I'm thinking it will be even better next time

I recevied a mini sample with my last purchase so I will try it a few times and make sure I love it.  But I think I will most likely take the plunge.


----------



## kgirl<3

Iluvbags said:


> I tried the new Inimitable mascara and I like it a LOT.  I didnt use my favorite primer with it so I'm thinking it will be even better next time
> 
> I recevied a mini sample with my last purchase so I will try it a few times and make sure I love it.  But I think I will most likely take the plunge.



It's definitely worth it! Love this mascara.


----------



## jpgoeth

babyontheway said:


> Just wanted to share this in case anyone is interested... some swatches of the holiday collection
> I ordered pulsion NP and glossimer, now do I need charming glossimer too??
> http://www.makeupalley.com/m_115918086



I'm eyeing the quad, but I'm not sure about the formula.  I bought the nordies exclusive quad and ended up returning it because I hated the formula.  I like the square pans!

And I want both rouge cocos.  And the blush.  Ack!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Is the holiday quad out? The one with the purples in it? I saw it a while ago before it was released...


----------



## Iluvbags

kgirl<3 said:


> It's definitely worth it! Love this mascara.


 
Glad to hear!


----------



## jpgoeth

bunnymasseuse said:


> Is the holiday quad out? The one with the purples in it? I saw it a while ago before it was released...



I'm talking about the one babyontheway swatched.  I don't know anything about a purple quad - probably for the best!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

jpgoeth said:


> I'm talking about the one babyontheway swatched.  I don't know anything about a purple quad - probably for the best!


Tentation Cuivre is what I was talking about, I guess it's more coppery/plum than purple.


----------



## sjunky13

I have the quad , it is really pigmented and shimmery. I love it. The browns are cool tone browns with goldidh/copper shimmer shot through. I got the whole collection. It is fab!


----------



## nicci404

She has some pretty good swatches of the new quad & iridescent eyeshadow

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/10/chanel-holiday-2010-tentation-cuivree.html


----------



## nicci404

sjunky13 said:


> I have the quad , it is really pigmented and shimmery. I love it. The browns are cool tone browns with goldidh/copper shimmer shot through. I got the whole collection. It is fab!


 
wow, you're lucky. I don't think the Nordstrom I go to even has it out yet. If it is not too much to ask, can you swatch Pleasing? Thanks...


----------



## jpgoeth

I love the quad.... want want want!  I'm just nervous because I really didn't like the euro formula in the nordies quad.


----------



## devoted7

The quad is gorgeous!!!! I'm on the same boat...not sure if I like the euro formula either :/


----------



## nekonat

Chanel Palette question:

What is the difference in formula between the EU, US and Asian ones? I know that they're trying to standardize it now...but is there a quilted quad too (Not the tweed blush)?
From what I've seen, the US ones are the round pans that are baked right? What about pigmentation and staying power?

TIA!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

There was a discussion on this earlier in this thread. I did a search and can't find it. There was a difference in the eye palettes, some liked one better than the other but I don't know which was which, lol! Lots of help I am!


----------



## nekonat

it'sanaddiction said:


> There was a discussion on this earlier in this thread. I did a search and can't find it. There was a difference in the eye palettes, some liked one better than the other but I don't know which was which, lol! Lots of help I am!



LOL! I know! I did a search too b/c I remember reading about it...but maybe I'm not searching right?


----------



## karester

No, the US versions are not baked, with the exception of this newest quad and this years Nordstrom anniversary exclusive.  But I have heard that they will be moving to baked for all quads and JC blushes.

The non-baked versions I believe are more popular though.


----------



## sjunky13

round pans are euro and baked. square is made with mineral oil and smoother. But this quad is NOT like the Nordy's palette. It is very pigmented and sparkly. very shimmery. I didnt take swatch pics, but check these out!! 
http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/10/chanel-holiday-2010-tentation-cuivree.html


----------



## ByeKitty

A little question from a true newbie ('cause I only own Chanel nailpolish and perfume!):

Does anyone own Rouge Coco lipstick? Is it any better/different from other Chanel lipstick-lines (Rouge Allure...etc)? Are the colours shimmery?


----------



## girlygirl3

sjunky13 said:


> round pans are euro and baked. square is made with mineral oil and smoother. But this quad is NOT like the Nordy's palette. It is very pigmented and sparkly. very shimmery. I didnt take swatch pics, but check these out!!
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/10/chanel-holiday-2010-tentation-cuivree.html


 
Oh my goodness.  I stopped at the chanel counter at macys tonight and  swatched this quad.  It is incredibly pigmented!  IMO, not in a good way, because I didn't even use a heavy dab and it practically 'spilled' onto my hand!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Oh my goodness.  I stopped at the chanel counter at macys tonight and  swatched this quad.  It is incredibly pigmented!  IMO, not in a good way, because I didn't even use a heavy dab and it practically 'spilled' onto my hand!



Really? I do think it is pretty pigmented. The SA put it on me tonight and I really liked it but wasn't 100% sure. I thought it was really pretty but I just got the quad from the Soho Collection but I really like the colors on me...:wondering


----------



## nicci404

I picked up Pleasing tonight...I really like it!! It looks really good alone or on top of Patchouli. 

The glossimer duo and brush set I got as a late birthday gift from my younger brother.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I am totally getting Pleasing tomorrow. Sabrina's swatches convinced me.

Excellent haul nicci404!


----------



## Iluvbags

nicci404 said:


> She has some pretty good swatches of the new quad & iridescent eyeshadow
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/10/chanel-holiday-2010-tentation-cuivree.html


 
I like it!  I might have to make this my first Chanel Quad purchase.


----------



## Iluvbags

harlem_cutie said:


> I am totally getting Pleasing tomorrow. Sabrina's swatches convinced me.
> 
> Excellent haul nicci404!


 
Where are the swatches of Pleasing?  Did I miss it?


----------



## nicci404

Iluvbags said:


> Where are the swatches of Pleasing?  Did I miss it?




These are really good from Karla....

http://karlasugar.net/2010/10/chanel-holiday-2010/

Pleasing is pretty pigmented...not sheer at all! I like it.


----------



## nicci404

harlem_cutie said:


> I am totally getting Pleasing tomorrow. Sabrina's swatches convinced me.
> 
> Excellent haul nicci404!



thanks  I hope you enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I found some swatches for the 2010 Holiday collection. Including Splash Ombre d'eau (I was looking for a swatch of this one in particular.)

I was surprised how sparkly the shadows in the quad are. Pretty, but not sure if it's for me.

http://bazardefille.free.fr/?p=3362


----------



## harlem_cutie

Iluvbags said:


> Where are the swatches of Pleasing?  Did I miss it?




I used these from the Beauty Look Book

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/10/chanel-holiday-2010-glossimers-in.html

The comparison swatches are especially helpful.


----------



## nicci404

just found this and had to share!!  

Poudre Lumiere Perlee sounds interesting....

http://cafemakeup.com/2010/10/chanel-spring-2011-makeup-collection-preview/


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Thanks for the link! I had seen pics of the polish from this collection, kinda has a greenish cast to it.


----------



## ladystara

nicci - what do you think of the brushes?


----------



## nekonat

ladystara said:


> nicci - what do you think of the brushes?



yes yes! I would love to know too please!


----------



## nekonat

nicci404 said:


> just found this and had to share!!
> 
> Poudre Lumiere Perlee sounds interesting....
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2010/10/chanel-spring-2011-makeup-collection-preview/





it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Thanks for the link! I had seen pics of the polish from this collection, kinda has a greenish cast to it.



I like it!


----------



## jpgoeth

it'sanaddiction said:


> I found some swatches for the 2010 Holiday collection. Including Splash Ombre d'eau (I was looking for a swatch of this one in particular.)
> 
> I was surprised how sparkly the shadows in the quad are. Pretty, but not sure if it's for me.
> 
> http://bazardefille.free.fr/?p=3362



Yeah, the more swatches I see the more I think that it might be too sparkly for me.


----------



## sweetart

what a great birthday gift, nicci!

I'm still on the fence about the holiday quad. I do like the shades but they sure are sparkly for chanel!


----------



## nicci404

I actually was thinking of getting the set from 2009 - I feel like I would have used more of the brushes, well at at least the concealer brush. 

I likely won't use the lip or eyebrow brush. I have heard of others using it for eyeshadow instead. The eyebrow brush though does have a perfect shape I believe for grooming the brows. So maybe I might try it. 

I used the foundation, eyeshadow, and blush brushes this morning and I really liked all. They are very soft.  I am not used to the handles being so small/short but it makes sense since it's for travel. I don't feel like they are flimsy either. The handle does feel like it is made out of plastic? That part kind of feels cheap. 

The blush brush seems pretty dense and it picked up a lot of powder. I really like the shape of it. It fits the the shape of your cheekbones nicely.

Oh yeah, I also used the contour shadow brush for eyeliner. It's not soft as the rest but rather stiff. It worked really well though since it was nice and stiff. I didn't have trouble putting my liner on. It felt different to use it though cause the handle was shorter than I like. For a minute or two, I had to keep adjusting.

I hope this helps...


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> Really? I do think it is pretty pigmented. The SA put it on me tonight and I really liked it but wasn't 100% sure. I thought it was really pretty but I just got the quad from the Soho Collection but I really like the colors on me...:wondering


 
Why aren't you sure?  I've only swatched the darker colors and I haven't actually tried it.  Maybe it'll look better on but it might take careful application


----------



## Iluvbags

nicci404 said:


> These are really good from Karla....
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2010/10/chanel-holiday-2010/
> 
> Pleasing is pretty pigmented...not sheer at all! I like it.


 
I need to try out my holiday glossimers that I just bought to make sure the formula works for me first.  But Pleasing looks like a great color


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Why aren't you sure?  I've only swatched the darker colors and I haven't actually tried it.  Maybe it'll look better on but it might take careful application



Just not sure I want to buy another one when I haven't even used the one I just got everyday. And when the SA put it on me last night, it did look really nice but I doubt I could do it myself. She used all four shades. The darkest shade, I likely wouldn't use much - maybe for eye liner. I agree w/others in that is is pretty sparkly for Chanel. I liked that but at the same it seemed a little too shimmery for my liking but the final result was really pretty - it came off as a light plum color. Hard to describe...it wasn't too dark though, which I like.


----------



## nicci404

Iluvbags said:


> I need to try out my holiday glossimers that I just bought to make sure the formula works for me first.  But Pleasing looks like a great color



What do you think of Pink Pulsion? Is it really that bright?


----------



## Iluvbags

nicci404 said:


> What do you think of Pink Pulsion? Is it really that bright?


 
Oh sorry maybe I called the set of what I have the wrong name.  I thought it was Holiday.  Its the 2 piece set with Muscat and Wild Rose plus a liner in a makeup bag.  
It doesnt have Pink Pulsion.


----------



## nekonat

nicci404 said:


> I actually was thinking of getting the set from 2009 - I feel like I would have used more of the brushes, well at at least the concealer brush.
> 
> I likely won't use the lip or eyebrow brush. I have heard of others using it for eyeshadow instead. The eyebrow brush though does have a perfect shape I believe for grooming the brows. So maybe I might try it.
> 
> I used the foundation, eyeshadow, and blush brushes this morning and I really liked all. They are very soft. I am not used to the handles being so small/short but it makes sense since it's for travel. I don't feel like they are flimsy either. The handle does feel like it is made out of plastic? That part kind of feels cheap.
> 
> The blush brush seems pretty dense and it picked up a lot of powder. I really like the shape of it. It fits the the shape of your cheekbones nicely.
> 
> Oh yeah, I also used the contour shadow brush for eyeliner. It's not soft as the rest but rather stiff. It worked really well though since it was nice and stiff. I didn't have trouble putting my liner on. It felt different to use it though cause the handle was shorter than I like. For a minute or two, I had to keep adjusting.
> 
> I hope this helps...


 
Totally! Thanks so much...I have mine coming in the mail sometime soon *crosses fingers*


----------



## sjunky13

I love the quad. dont be scared of the shimmaaaa!


----------



## girlygirl3

I love Karen's Fotd with the holiday quad.  It's beautiful!  Now I'll have to try it out, but it's still not a must-have for me.

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...entations-de-chanel-a-friday-face-of-the-day/


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

pink pulsion glossimer to much color for me-for nails it is nice


----------



## nicci404

nekonat said:


> Totally! Thanks so much...I have mine coming in the mail sometime soon *crosses fingers*



Nice! I hope you like it too


----------



## nicci404

I tried Pink Pulsion glossimer - I thought it would be too bright for me and my skin-tone but I liked it. I didn't pick it up though. I don't have any glosses of that color...


----------



## pond23

Pleasing is on its way to me. I hope it isn't too brown on.


----------



## nicci404

I caved and picked this up tonight. I kept thinking about it. This isn't the normal quads the US gets correct? The others I have did not come with the black cover over the shadows and the applicators were on the bottom not to the right.


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> I caved and picked this up tonight. I kept thinking about it. This isn't the normal quads the US gets correct? The others I have did not come with the black cover over the shadows and the applicators were on the bottom not to the right.


 
Pretty!  I'm going to go to the chanel counter to give it a try.


----------



## babyontheway

It looks beautiful- I hadn't even though about getting the quad until now  I love the shimmer


nicci404 said:


> I caved and picked this up tonight. I kept thinking about it. This isn't the normal quads the US gets correct? The others I have did not come with the black cover over the shadows and the applicators were on the bottom not to the right.



Steph- Please let me know what you think of pleasing- I am trying to be strong... I read that it is a bit frostier than the rest



pond23 said:


> Pleasing is on its way to me. I hope it isn't too brown on.



I thought it would be too much on me too, but since it is sheer and not opaque, I can actually wear it


Lv-nowwhat said:


> pink pulsion glossimer to much color for me-for nails it is nice


----------



## Iluvbags

Ladies for my first Chanel quad purchase what would you recommed?  I want colors that are pretty pigmented and not too light


----------



## ellacoach

Iluvbags said:


> Ladies for my first Chanel quad purchase what would you recommed? I want colors that are pretty pigmented and not too light


 
Smokey Eyes, Mystic Eyes or the Enigma quad. All GORGEOUS!


----------



## NorthStar

Picked up Pleasing glossimer today.  It is SO gorgy.  Flashes pink on top of the brown, so cool.


----------



## Iluvbags

ellacoach said:


> Smokey Eyes, Mystic Eyes or the Enigma quad. All GORGEOUS!


 
Thanks.  I went today and swatched the Enigma, Holiday and another one that I can't remember.  I will have to go back and look at the Smokey and Mystic.


----------



## babyontheway

Is it opaque or sheer?  I just ordered it... can't wait to get it


NorthStar said:


> Picked up Pleasing glossimer today.  It is SO gorgy.  Flashes pink on top of the brown, so cool.


----------



## girlygirl3

I went to Bloomie's to try the Holiday quad and they didn't have it yet!  They're having a special Chanel weekend next weekend so that's when they'll debut it.  

The MUA ended up using Dunes as I never tried it before.  I thought it was alright but that was about it.


----------



## nicci404

babyontheway said:


> Is it opaque or sheer?  I just ordered it... can't wait to get it



It's not sheer at all in my opinion. I really like it. It also looks good on top of Patchouli...


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Pretty!  I'm going to go to the chanel counter to give it a try.



did you try it out?!


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> did you try it out?!


 
thanks for asking! well, like i mentioned above, they didn't have it at bloomie's.
i might go over to macys today to give it a go.

have you tried it on your own yet?


----------



## Sonic Peaches

ellacoach said:


> Smokey Eyes, Mystic Eyes or the Enigma quad. All GORGEOUS!



^^I second the Mystic Eyes quad. It's simply a 'must' for a Chanel MU collection.


----------



## girlygirl3

Iluvbags said:


> Thanks. I went today and swatched the Enigma, Holiday and another one that I can't remember. I will have to go back and look at the Smokey and Mystic.


 
I think I'll have to try Mystic as well as the Holiday!


----------



## Iluvbags

Sonic Peaches said:


> ^^I second the Mystic Eyes quad. It's simply a 'must' for a Chanel MU collection.


 
thanks!!  I have my quad list now.  

Mystic Eyes
Enigma
Holiday 2010 (forgot the name)
Kaska Beige

I really like Kaska because it seemed to have no sparkle with just matte colors.  

Sheesh!  This Chanel habit is going to be an expensive one.  LOL!  Wish I could find someone who is gaga over MAC/Bobbi Brown so I can trade them for Chanel.  LOL!!  I'm a reformed addict and have tons of product never even used.  I started collecting more than using.

Can't say the same for Chanel.  I will definitely use this stuff when I buy it.  Too pricey to let it just sit.


----------



## devoted7

^Kaska Beige does have a little shimmer  but not as much as the other quads you mention above!


----------



## Iluvbags

devoted7 said:


> ^Kaska Beige does have a little shimmer  but not as much as the other quads you mention above!


 
Yeah it seemed the most toned down out of all the others.  I don't mind shimmer (i have some Urban Decay glitterbomb colors.  LOL).   But I prefer little to no shimmer when possible for everyday


----------



## devoted7

^I thought you might of been looking for an all matte quad, but kaska beiges is a deff. must have! It's not too shimmery for everyday wear because I do wear it almost everyday. It's a must have! I love it!


----------



## Iluvbags

devoted7 said:


> ^I thought you might of been looking for an all matte quad, but kaska beiges is a deff. must have! It's not too shimmery for everyday wear because I do wear it almost everyday. It's a must have! I love it!


 
Oh does Chanel have a matte quad??
I asked an SA at a department store too see a matte quad thats pretty pigmented for my skintone and she pointed to Kaska.

Please share if there is a better one that I'm missing


----------



## pond23

Sonic Peaches said:


> ^^I second the Mystic Eyes quad. It's simply a 'must' for a Chanel MU collection.


 
^ I need to get Mystic Eyes one of these days. It has been on my Chanel wish list for so long!


----------



## pond23

babyontheway said:


> Steph- Please let me know what you think of pleasing- I am trying to be strong... I read that it is a bit frostier than the rest


 
^ Sure thing! It's slated to arrive on Wednesday. I'll post a review then. I hope it is not too frosty or brown on me, because I really don't like returning makeup.


----------



## NorthStar

babyontheway said:


> Is it opaque or sheer?  I just ordered it... can't wait to get it




Pleasing was in-between on me...kind of tinted my lips a light tan, but not too brown at all.  Not frosty either, and just as 'sparkly' as your typical glossimer.  I love it!


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks ladies


pond23 said:


> ^ Sure thing! It's slated to arrive on Wednesday. I'll post a review then. I hope it is not too frosty or brown on me, because I really don't like returning makeup.





NorthStar said:


> Pleasing was in-between on me...kind of tinted my lips a light tan, but not too brown at all.  Not frosty either, and just as 'sparkly' as your typical glossimer.  I love it!


----------



## ellacoach

yesteray I purchased a pressed powder and the petit peche glossimer!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> thanks for asking! well, like i mentioned above, they didn't have it at bloomie's.
> i might go over to macys today to give it a go.
> 
> have you tried it on your own yet?



opps, totally missed that. 

Yes, I tried it today and it came out really nice. There was some shimmer but it doesn't look caked on or so much that it is falling out like other shimmery eye shadows I have tried.


----------



## Needanotherbag

ellacoach said:


> yesteray I purchased a pressed powder and the petit peche glossimer!



I love this color, but havent worn it in quite awhile, will have to dig it out again!


----------



## luvhautecouture

yesterday I got the holiday palette, pulsion glossimer and wild rose glossimer!  I forgot to get the pleasing glossimer!!!


----------



## devoted7

I am so out of the loop with Chanel since my local Macy's doesn't carry it anymore. This holiday collection is sooo tempting but I'm controlling myself. The only thing I bought was the Glossimer gift set. And I still have other products I still need to use


----------



## sweetart

devoted7 said:


> I am so out of the loop with Chanel since my local Macy's doesn't carry it anymore. This holiday collection is sooo tempting but I'm controlling myself. The only thing I bought was the Glossimer gift set. And I still have other products I still need to use



I wish I had your self control, devoted.


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> opps, totally missed that.
> 
> Yes, I tried it today and it came out really nice. There was some shimmer but it doesn't look caked on or so much that it is falling out like other shimmery eye shadows I have tried.


 
Oh, that's good to know!


----------



## girlygirl3

devoted7 said:


> I am so out of the loop with Chanel since my local Macy's doesn't carry it anymore. This holiday collection is sooo tempting but I'm controlling myself. The only thing I bought was the Glossimer gift set. And I still have other products I still need to use


 
Oh me too, me too!  I have too many products I haven't used sufficiently yet!


----------



## ByeKitty

Are there any Europeans in here? I've read somewhere the Rouge Coco lipsticks cost &#8364;28,50 here, which equals about $40.... Which is weird because the US Chanel site sells them for $30.
Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Needanotherbag

sweetart said:


> I wish I had your self control, devoted.



Me too - I've curbed the cosmetics spending, but the Holiday Quad is a must have...


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:



ByeKitty said:


> Are there any Europeans in here? I've read somewhere the Rouge Coco lipsticks cost &#8364;28,50 here, which equals about $40.... Which is weird because the US Chanel site sells them for $30.
> Does anyone know anything about this?


 
*ByeKitty* - i live in the UK £sterling.
Rouge Coco lipsticks cost 
£21.50 @ Boots.com, Debenhams & The Garden Pharmacy.

XE.com is http://www.xe.com/
£21.50 to &#8364; = &#8364;24.48
£21.50 to $ = $34.22 

by the &#8364; price its
&#8364;28.50 to £ = £25.01
&#8364;28.50 to $ = $39.82

i hope this helps you. its always a good idea to use the exchange rate websites, but do understand that rates change every minute/hour.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Where is everyone???  Time to start thinking about holiday wishlists...whats on yours?


----------



## lilbluebear

Question for the Chanel makeup gurus: Which quad eyeshadow palette is most like the Chanel Stage Lights? I'm running out of the silky purple colors and can't find a similar replacement for them.


----------



## ByeKitty

Spendaholic said:


> :bump:
> 
> 
> 
> *ByeKitty* - i live in the UK £sterling.
> Rouge Coco lipsticks cost
> £21.50 @ Boots.com, Debenhams & The Garden Pharmacy.
> 
> XE.com is http://www.xe.com/
> £21.50 to  = 24.48
> £21.50 to $ = $34.22
> 
> by the  price its
> 28.50 to £ = £25.01
> 28.50 to $ = $39.82
> 
> i hope this helps you. its always a good idea to use the exchange rate websites, but do understand that rates change every minute/hour.



I don't know if this is on purpose, but Chanel is way off on rates!!
I saw online the nailpolish retails for $23 in the US, and it retails for 22 here.
That equals over $30!


----------



## ladystara

I got Pink Teaser and the Khaki from Beauty RAOK!  Love!!!


----------



## girlygirl3

Well, I tried the holiday quad today at Macys and while I do like it, I don't love it.  I agree the shimmer isn't too much.  It reminds me of the time I tried the Taupe-Delicat duo, which gave me a similar look.  Neither one is a must have for me.

I'm wondering if I need to find a different MUA.  I don't think any of the ones I've seen have applied e/s in the way that flatters me most.  Should I just purchase a quad and make it work for myself?  
Does anyone else feel this way?
Any suggestions?


----------



## nekonat

Needanotherbag said:


> Where is everyone???  Time to start thinking about holiday wishlists...whats on yours?



LOL!!
I'm intrigued by the Black Pearl np
Maybe the Mystic Eyes quad


and non Chanel related purchase-another Tom Ford lipstick

What's on yours?


----------



## Needanotherbag

nekonat said:


> LOL!!
> I'm intrigued by the Black Pearl np
> Maybe the Mystic Eyes quad
> 
> 
> and non Chanel related purchase-another Tom Ford lipstick
> 
> What's on yours?



The Holiday quad as well as Particular n/p...perhaps a new foundation!


----------



## Iluvbags

girlygirl3 said:


> Well, I tried the holiday quad today at Macys and while I do like it, I don't love it. I agree the shimmer isn't too much. It reminds me of the time I tried the Taupe-Delicat duo, which gave me a similar look. Neither one is a must have for me.
> 
> I'm wondering if I need to find a different MUA. I don't think any of the ones I've seen have applied e/s in the way that flatters me most. Should I just purchase a quad and make it work for myself?
> Does anyone else feel this way?
> Any suggestions?


 
No matter what brand counter I'm at I always try to apply the makeup myself if they let me.  Some MUAs can be to heavy or light with their application and it tricks you into thinking that it won't work. 

Try it for yourself the way that you normally apply.  Works better for me this way.  I get a little annoyed when MUAs insist on applying.  But thats just me.  I know its their job but I've been made to look like clown makeup  several times at the MAC counter years ago.  Scared me away from MAC eyeshadow for a long time until I realized that the makeup artists just went overboard.  it was not the eye shadows fault.  haha


----------



## Spendaholic

ByeKitty said:


> I don't know if this is on purpose, but Chanel is way off on rates!!
> I saw online the nailpolish retails for $23 in the US, and it retails for &#8364;22 here.
> That equals over $30!


 
I don't now why because it's the same product. 
The prices for nail polish in the UK .

Boots.com - £16.50
Debenhams - £16.50

£16.50 to &#8364; = £18.87
£16.50 to $ = $26.38

I get my polishes online from these ^^ or from ebay for way-cheaper then retail.

There is one thing though that if you purchase from anywhere in the world other then the country you live in, then you have import tax / duty ??? & international delivery, which will cost you more.


----------



## Needanotherbag

girlygirl3 said:


> Well, I tried the holiday quad today at Macys and while I do like it, I don't love it.  I agree the shimmer isn't too much.  It reminds me of the time I tried the Taupe-Delicat duo, which gave me a similar look.  Neither one is a must have for me.
> 
> I'm wondering if I need to find a different MUA.  I don't think any of the ones I've seen have applied e/s in the way that flatters me most.  Should I just purchase a quad and make it work for myself?
> Does anyone else feel this way?
> Any suggestions?



I think you should try out a new MUA - I passed on taupe/delicat until the MUA did a look on my that I absolutely loved!  I even wore it in my BFF wedding last month and everyone said it was gorgeous!  I did add another color from another quad to it, but its a staple for me now...


----------



## Spendaholic

Needanotherbag said:


> Where is everyone??? Time to start thinking about holiday wishlists...whats on yours?


 
I don't plan to do that much shopping from chanel BUT i did just purchase Eyeshadow in 42 Berry. should be here mid-week pictures then.


----------



## girlygirl3

Iluvbags said:


> No matter what brand counter I'm at I always try to apply the makeup myself if they let me. Some MUAs can be to heavy or light with their application and it tricks you into thinking that it won't work.
> 
> Try it for yourself the way that you normally apply. Works better for me this way. I get a little annoyed when MUAs insist on applying. But thats just me. I know its their job but I've been made to look like clown makeup several times at the MAC counter years ago. Scared me away from MAC eyeshadow for a long time until I realized that the makeup artists just went overboard. it was not the eye shadows fault. haha


 
It's interesting but I don't see anyone applying their own make up when I show up at the counters.
I'll ask next time if I can apply on my own.

I understand about MAC.  They do get carried away!


----------



## girlygirl3

Needanotherbag said:


> I think you should try out a new MUA - I passed on taupe/delicat until the MUA did a look on my that I absolutely loved! I even wore it in my BFF wedding last month and everyone said it was gorgeous! I did add another color from another quad to it, but its a staple for me now...


 
You know, I did like the taupe-delicat but at the time it wasn't what I was looking for.  I also had it done at Saks and the lighting there is soooo bad, I couldn't see it!  Well, time to re-visit!


----------



## nekonat

^ I agree! I hate department store lighting because when you step out into the sunlight it's totally different! 

I just bought the pressed powder foundation.  Perfect for touch ups


----------



## Spendaholic

^^^the other worst thing about lighting is online pictures.

Today i purchase Pepite 237 (back up polish) won on ebay. I'll post pictures at the end of the week, if it comes before i leave on friday.


----------



## nekonat

Spendaholic said:


> ^^^the other worst thing about lighting is online pictures.
> 
> Today i purchase Pepite 237 (back up polish) won on ebay. I'll post pictures at the end of the week, if it comes before i leave on friday.


 
Oh totally.  ie-Burberry colors are TOTALLY off on the website. UGH.

Oh! I'm excited to see what that looks like! I've been trying to find np's that are little more exclusive w/o resorting to ebay  Where are you off to?


----------



## Spendaholic

i'm going into hospital, for an operation that i've been waiting years to have.
I broke my leg in a really bad car accident, near fatal 6 & a half years ago. This is my 3rd hospital. im so happy that the light at the end of the tunel (as people say) is on friday.
I'm having a Titanium Rod put into my Tibia bone in my Right Leg.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Has anyone used the Teint Innocence powder to creme foundation?  Thoughts?  My BE minerals foundation is almost gone so possibly may try something new...


----------



## pellarin22

Can anyone tell me if the Soho collection is still at the Soho store in NYC? I'm going this weekend and would really like to buy the lipstick and gloss.
PM me if you know that would be great!


----------



## krazydaisy

I bought a new eyeliner today! It's the waterproof stick, forgot what it's called, but I had tested it on my hand and it was really hard to get off. Sounds like a keeper!


----------



## nicci404

pellarin22 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Soho collection is still at the Soho store in NYC? I'm going this weekend and would really like to buy the lipstick and gloss.
> PM me if you know that would be great!



have you found out yet? If not, call & ask   I would be surprised if they still had every item of the collection still available. Good luck!


----------



## karester

Today I got a Rouge Allure Extrait gloss in Emoi. My lips were so dry before so they tried the Hydramax lip moisturizer, it's nice but I would've put more on because they're still a little dry.


----------



## LAJUKU

Spendaholic said:


> i'm going into hospital, for an operation that i've been waiting years to have.
> I broke my leg in a really bad car accident, near fatal 6 & a half years ago. This is my 3rd hospital. im so happy that the light at the end of the tunel (as people say) is on friday.
> I'm having a Titanium Rod put into my Tibia bone in my Right Leg.



Hope all goes well and good luck!


----------



## Spendaholic

^^  *LAJUKU*.

I have some pictures to add tomorrow. 
I got threw the post today my eyeshadow in 42 Berry and my nail polish in 237 Pepite.


----------



## nekonat

Spendaholic said:


> i'm going into hospital, for an operation that i've been waiting years to have.
> I broke my leg in a really bad car accident, near fatal 6 & a half years ago. This is my 3rd hospital. im so happy that the light at the end of the tunel (as people say) is on friday.
> I'm having a Titanium Rod put into my Tibia bone in my Right Leg.



Oh dear! Good luck for the operation!

Can't wait to see your posts


----------



## winniejo

Got a couple new goodies today, freshened up my face a little...
Violet Smoke eyeliner
Rouge Noir inimitable intense mascara 
Magnolia rouge coco lipstick


----------



## pond23

I finally received the Pleasing Glossimer in the mail. It is the most opaque out of the holiday colors. I would consider it to have medium opacity. It is a really pretty and unique color. On me it has a light brown base with lots of pink shimmer (my lips have a medium amount of pigmentation). You should love sparkles and shimmer to like this shade (I do!). It is not very frosty in my opinion. More shimmery than frosty.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I love the swatches I've seen of Pleasing!

I couldn't hold out any longer, got the Tentation Cuivree Quad and Splash Fluid Shadow.


----------



## NorthStar

Spendaholic said:


> i'm going into hospital, for an operation that i've been waiting years to have.
> I broke my leg in a really bad car accident, near fatal 6 & a half years ago. This is my 3rd hospital. im so happy that the light at the end of the tunel (as people say) is on friday.
> I'm having a Titanium Rod put into my Tibia bone in my Right Leg.


 
Oh wow good luck!  Why did you have to wait so long?  That sounds pretty rough.


----------



## Spendaholic

nekonat said:


> Oh dear! Good luck for the operation!
> Can't wait to see your posts


 


NorthStar said:


> Oh wow good luck! Why did you have to wait so long? That sounds pretty rough.


 
*nekonat* & *NorthStar* - 

the reason i had to wait so long, was that when i broke my leg it was a really bad break (1reason) 
my next reason is that after being told by my first consultant that they didnt now what to do with my leg, i was sent to my 2nd hospital, 
which found from doing tests i had MRSA (superbug in my leg not bone) so i was told an operation was a no-go. 
i got clean of the MRSA after about 1yr, then was told that i had put to much weight on so i was unable to have the operation that was planned for me when they found the MRSA.
so they then say i can have this different op, but will need finance. so we DH & I ask my NHS trust for the funding but they say no over and over (so 3 years) have gone by and ive not lost weight & not put any on.
so my NHS trust tells me that i need to lose the weight which i do  and im moved to a different hospital of my choosing (now 3rd hospital) the best.
ive lost just under 7 stone since 2008 and im under my pre-accident weight. . ive been at this hospital since 2009 and im very happy, the weight is coming off 2lbs a week, and in the 4months since being told i would have my operation ive lost out of that 7st, 3 & 3/4 stone. 

ive gone from a size 24 to a 20/22 in tops & 18 in jeans

Its been 6years, 5months, 1week, 4days, since my car accident.

*back to chanel*


----------



## Spendaholic

My New Purchases. (not the best pictures)

*Chanel nail polish 237 Pepite (my backup polish)*






*Chanel Eyeshadow (soft-touch) 42 Berry.*






*Nail Polish & Eyeshadow.*


----------



## Needanotherbag

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^I love the swatches I've seen of Pleasing!
> 
> I couldn't hold out any longer, got the Tentation Cuivree Quad and Splash Fluid Shadow.




Love both of these!  How do you like the fluid shadow?? I love the color but not sure how to use it...


----------



## krazydaisy

I would love to see a swatch of that nail polish, it is pretty


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks Steph- what a great description!  I am definitely going to get it



pond23 said:


> I finally received the Pleasing Glossimer in the mail. It is the most opaque out of the holiday colors. I would consider it to have medium opacity. It is a really pretty and unique color. On me it has a light brown base with lots of pink shimmer (my lips have a medium amount of pigmentation). You should love sparkles and shimmer to like this shade (I do!). It is not very frosty in my opinion. More shimmery than frosty.


----------



## pond23

babyontheway said:


> Thanks Steph- what a great description! I am definitely going to get it


 
^ You're very welcome! Hope you like it as much as I do!


----------



## Deborah1986

Spendaholic said:


> My New Purchases. (not the best pictures)
> *Chanel Eyeshadow (soft-touch) 42 Berry.*


 
_I need this colour _


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Needanotherbag said:


> Love both of these! How do you like the fluid shadow?? I love the color but not sure how to use it...


 
I find it a little dark if I apply with the sponge applicator and just let dry. So I apply a little less and spread with my finger, this works better for me. Then I apply a lighter powder shade in the corner and under brow and I'm good to go!


----------



## boston girl

Hi there, Chanel Experts! I need some help...

I'm looking to get a backup of my *Rouge Allure Laque in Stunt*. I ordered my first one from the Chanel website and just went to order another and I can't find it. I'm not and expert in Chanel cosmetics and I don't know the low-down on this collection, so I wanted to know if it's already sold out? If not, can someone post a link to where it is for purchase? 

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## nicci404

boston girl said:


> Hi there, Chanel Experts! I need some help...
> 
> I'm looking to get a backup of my *Rouge Allure Laque in Stunt*. I ordered my first one from the Chanel website and just went to order another and I can't find it. I'm not and expert in Chanel cosmetics and I don't know the low-down on this collection, so I wanted to know if it's already sold out? If not, can someone post a link to where it is for purchase?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!!



Sent you a PM...


----------



## nicci404

My friend bought me Le Coton otherwise I doubt I would ever purchase it...I love the imprint. 

Coral Love & Pink Pulsion glossimers
Joues Contraste Blush: In-Love


----------



## boston girl

nicci404 said:


> Sent you a PM...



Thanks nicci404, sent you one back!


----------



## monokuro

Bought the rouge allure extrait de gloss in confidence.. gorgeouss!


----------



## pond23

monokuro said:


> Bought the rouge allure extrait de gloss in confidence.. gorgeouss!


 
^ Confidence is my favorite color in the new Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss line! Great choice!


----------



## Iluvbags

Can anyone give me an idea of how long a Chanel sample mascara typically lasts?  I know its a silly question but I'm a macscara nut and have noticed that some brand mini samples last much longer than others.

My mini Lancome Defincils never dry out and I'm always able to use until  empty.  But I've receved other samples of brands that were dry upon opening or a few days later.

i'm really excited about my* Inimitable* sample until I get the full size and was just wondering how long I could expect to enjoy it


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I'm not sure how many uses they have. I have an opened one that I use occassionally, which I've used at least 5 times, and there is still product left. I've been using it for a few weeks. Hope this helps 

I've been waiting for it to dry out, I have other samples I want to try!


----------



## Bridget S.

Iluvbags said:


> Can anyone give me an idea of how long a Chanel sample mascara typically lasts?  I know its a silly question but I'm a macscara nut and have noticed that some brand mini samples last much longer than others.
> 
> My mini Lancome Defincils never dry out and I'm always able to use until  empty.  But I've receved other samples of brands that were dry upon opening or a few days later.
> 
> i'm really excited about my* Inimitable* sample until I get the full size and was just wondering how long I could expect to enjoy it


I think it depends on the mechanism to close it. I have an Exceptionelle that has a screw top lid (like a normal size mascara) and it's been a few months. I have Inimitable ones that the wand just pulls out of the tube and those dry up much faster, in a few weeks time! 

Picked up Fuchsia Tweed blush, it's gorgeous!! : )


----------



## OnyxBear

New purchases are Tentation Cuivree eyeshadow and Orchid Rose blush. I also got Rouge Allure Laque in Dragon. DH thinks it's too bright but I love it!

I hope my Inimitable sample lasts a while too. It's great mascara.


----------



## Iluvbags

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^I'm not sure how many uses they have. I have an opened one that I use occassionally, which I've used at least 5 times, and there is still product left. I've been using it for a few weeks. Hope this helps
> 
> I've been waiting for it to dry out, I have other samples I want to try!


 


Bridget S. said:


> I think it depends on the mechanism to close it. I have an Exceptionelle that has a screw top lid (like a normal size mascara) and it's been a few months. I have Inimitable ones that the wand just pulls out of the tube and those dry up much faster, in a few weeks time!
> 
> Picked up Fuchsia Tweed blush, it's gorgeous!! : )


 
Thanks ladies!


----------



## Iluvbags

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^I love the swatches I've seen of Pleasing!
> 
> I couldn't hold out any longer, got the Tentation Cuivree Quad and Splash Fluid Shadow.


 

Have you had a chance to use it?  How are you loving it so far?

I want to cave but I am not sure how I feel about all of the sparkly colors.  I would love to see someone create a smokey eye with this quad.  Then I would really know


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Iluvbags said:


> Have you had a chance to use it? How are you loving it so far?
> 
> I want to cave but I am not sure how I feel about all of the sparkly colors. I would love to see someone create a smokey eye with this quad. Then I would really know


 
I love the colors/combination but pigment wise it could be better. I got more color payoff using a damp brush though.


----------



## Iluvbags

it'sanaddiction said:


> I love the colors/combination but pigment wise it could be better. I got more color payoff using a damp brush though.


 
I ended up getting it last night after trying two colors on in the store to create a smokey eye.  I actually was please with the job that the makeup artist did.  Normally I'm bummed.

She told me the same thing about using a base or the colors will wash out.  I'm wondering if my Urban Decay primer will be good enough.  If not I have a million MAC paint pots to use as bases


----------



## Needanotherbag

Iluvbags said:


> I ended up getting it last night after trying two colors on in the store to create a smokey eye.  I actually was please with the job that the makeup artist did.  Normally I'm bummed.
> 
> She told me the same thing about using a base or the colors will wash out.  I'm wondering if my Urban Decay primer will be good enough.  If not I have a million MAC paint pots to use as bases



You're talking me into getting this...


----------



## Iluvbags

Needanotherbag said:


> You're talking me into getting this...


 
LOL!  I was sold after the smokey eye because it was not too shimmery as I'd thought and I knew I could apply lighter or heavier depending on the affect that I want.  

But I'm not enabling.  I'm just saying.  LOL!!


----------



## shopaholic1987

Spendaholic said:


> My New Purchases. (not the best pictures)
> 
> *Chanel nail polish 237 Pepite (my backup polish)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chanel Eyeshadow (soft-touch) 42 Berry.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nail Polish & Eyeshadow.*


 
Hi spendaholic, where can I buy the pepite nail polish in the UK?


----------



## Iluvbags

Has anyone tried the Extrait Lipgloss that is exclusive to Saks? I forgot the proper formula name for the lipgloss Rouge Extrait or something like that. But this particular color is called Liberte.


----------



## krazydaisy

There's exclusive ones from saks? What are the names?


----------



## Iluvbags

Iluvbags said:


> Has anyone tried the Extrait Lipgloss that is exclusive to Saks? I forgot the proper formula name for the lipgloss Rouge Extrait or something like that. But this particular color is called *Liberte*.


 


krazydaisy said:


> There's exclusive ones from saks? What are the names?


 
Its a lipgloss.  I decided to get it today while it was the last day of the Saks F&F.  Only 10% off but it was better than nothing.  LOL!
I think its the only exclusive.  or that all the SA showed me atleast


----------



## sweetart

Iluvbags said:


> Its a lipgloss.  I decided to get it today while it was the last day of the Saks F&F.  Only 10% off but it was better than nothing.  LOL!
> I think its the only exclusive.  or that all the SA showed me atleast



I got it too!  It's a light pink (slightly peachy? at least in the tester) with subtle shimmer


----------



## Iluvbags

sweetart said:


> I got it too!  It's a light pink (slightly peachy? at least in the tester) with subtle shimmer


 
yep thats it.  Seems like it will make a lovely pinky nude lip


----------



## krazydaisy

Can someone post a picture? I need to go to saks soon!


----------



## nicci404

yes please, and is it pigmented at all or just sheer?? seems sheer...

this is the only one I could find online - 

http://stasharchives.blogspot.com/2010/09/chanel-rouge-allure-extrait-de-gloss-in.html


----------



## Iluvbags

krazydaisy said:


> Can someone post a picture? I need to go to saks soon!


 


nicci404 said:


> yes please, and is it pigmented at all or just sheer?? seems sheer...
> 
> this is the only one I could find online -
> 
> http://stasharchives.blogspot.com/2010/09/chanel-rouge-allure-extrait-de-gloss-in.html


 
That swatch is a pretty accurate depiction.  Although I don't remember it having microshimmer.  So it must be very very subtle.

Its a very sheer color where your natural lip color will show through if you don't wear a lipstick with it.  

It will also look really good with nude lips to give just a touch of pink/peach.  I like to do this on top of mude lipsticks so they are not so washed out.

Its not a must have show stopper or anything.  But I like glosses and it seemed to be a shade that I would reach for often without having to think about it.


----------



## maineiac

The SOHO Collection is now available at Bloomingdales! 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...OL2-_-IMAGEMAP -- 18951 -- Beauty_T2_P2_10.25


----------



## babyontheway

There is now a place in the Chanel forum for makeup pics/swatches, so please add pictures there too  I just thought I would share the pics I took of pulsion today


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Lovely! I have it on my wish list!


----------



## Bridget S.

I picked up "In Love" blush yesterday and was going to get a back up of Pink Explosion, maybe my favourite pink blush ever, and it's limited edition. So sad : (


----------



## Iluvbags

babyontheway said:


> There is now a place in the Chanel forum for makeup pics/swatches, so please add pictures there too I just thought I would share the pics I took of pulsion today


 

 I want to try that glossimer!!   I already know that I love the polish.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Bridget S. said:


> I picked up "In Love" blush yesterday and was going to get a back up of Pink Explosion, maybe my favourite pink blush ever, and it's limited edition. So sad : (



In Love is one of the prettiest blushes I've ever tried - its on my xmas wishlist


----------



## Bridget S.

^ it *IS* beautiful! You will be happy at Mxas time!! : ) 
I wore it yesterday and it was very pretty! Surprised at the pigmentation too, I was a little too heavy handed with it! I'd rather have a pigmented blush and use a little, than one with no pigmentation that you have to scrape to get any colour! : )


----------



## misstrine85

babyontheway said:


> There is now a place in the Chanel forum for makeup pics/swatches, so please add pictures there too I just thought I would share the pics I took of pulsion today


 
Can you link? I cant seem to find it


----------



## imysworld

Lèvres Scintillantes Glossimer 98 in Galactic 

I love this lipgloss it feels so nice when on your lips!  Want to get some more this month!!!  Its nearly ran out! 

*Sorry the pictures are really big i tried to resize them!*


----------



## ladystara

Everyone's pictures are gorgeous!  Mine never come out in that quality!


----------



## Mette

misstrine85 said:


> Can you link? I cant seem to find it


I know this wasn't directed at me, but I can help. 

This is the link - http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-chanel-cosmetics-here-635691-2.html

It's in the reference library section.


----------



## misstrine85

Mette said:


> I know this wasn't directed at me, but I can help.
> 
> This is the link - http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-chanel-cosmetics-here-635691-2.html
> 
> It's in the reference library section.


 
Tak


----------



## monokuro

Just bought glossimer in Charming.. gorgeouuuss!!


----------



## babyontheway

Thank you!



Mette said:


> I know this wasn't directed at me, but I can help.
> 
> This is the link - http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-chanel-cosmetics-here-635691-2.html
> 
> I keep thinking I need this.  Is it sheer or opaque?  Glossimers are sooo addicting
> 
> 
> 
> imysworld said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lèvres Scintillantes Glossimer 98 in Galactic
> 
> I love this lipgloss it feels so nice when on your lips!  Want to get some more this month!!!  Its nearly ran out!
Click to expand...


----------



## Needanotherbag

Free shipping today only with code 1010JUSTFORYOU


----------



## babyontheway

^^  I have been waiting for the free shipping, but there is nothing I want right nowush:  I am so excited for cruise nail polish colors though!


----------



## Iluvbags

babyontheway said:


> ^^ I have been waiting for the free shipping, but there is nothing I want right nowush: I am so excited for cruise nail polish colors though!


 
I know I was hoping and hoping for free shipping but now I don't really need anything that I can't already walk into a local store and buy.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I'm the same, I can't think of anything I want at the moment. Well, maybe a polish, but I really should be saving for Christmas!


----------



## Spendaholic

shopaholic1987 said:


> Hi spendaholic, where can I buy the pepite nail polish in the UK?


 
*shopadolic* - Sorry but sadly its no-longer available here in the UK. My first bottle i got from Boots.com in 2008 and this second back-up bottle was an Ebay find.
It's not available on Debenhams or Boots online stores.


----------



## monokuro

Sigh.. my addiction to glossimers grows..

Just picked up Constellation.. love all the sparkles!


----------



## Spendaholic

*My New Purchase,
Fluid Iridescent Eyeshadow 80 Atoll*






i've also added my Chanel makeup collection to the thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-chanel-cosmetics-here-635691-2.html
Page 3 post 31 onwards.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^gosh thats pretty - I'm debating on trying out some of the fluid shadows.

I'm out of my everyday foundation (bareminerals) so am running today to try the Teint Innocence and see if that could be a good replacement for me for the fall.  I like the light coverage in the summer of BareMinerals, but like a little bit heavier in the fall and winter since my summer color is fading.


----------



## lilbluebear

Does anyone know if www.abbisson.com sells authentic chanel products? I still haven't found a replacement for the stage lights quad. http://abbisson.com/shop/article_1178/Les-4-Ombres-Eye-Makeup---No.-51-Stage-Lights-4x0.3g.html?pse=coa Does anyone have any experience with this website? Or recommend any other quads/shadows that come similar to stage lights?


----------



## Iluvbags

Super excited!  Bought a lipgloss yesterday and the SA gave me 5 different samples!!! Normally I have to beg and plead for them.  LOL!

Just thought I'd share.  I'm a sample nut so little things like that make me excited. hahaha


----------



## nekonat

There's the mascara promo at Nordies right now! Buy two get one free  I'll be picking up some Inimitables


----------



## Iluvbags

nekonat said:


> There's the mascara promo at Nordies right now! Buy two get one free  I'll be picking up some Inimitables


 
GAH!  I was wondering when that was going to start!!
It has to be all in the same brand, right?


----------



## sweetart

nekonat said:


> There's the mascara promo at Nordies right now! Buy two get one free  I'll be picking up some Inimitables



I thought it was next week?


----------



## nicci404

Iluvbags said:


> GAH! I was wondering when that was going to start!!
> It has to be all in the same brand, right?


 
I was told by my SA that it can be ANY brand. I'm not sure what I am getting yet. and it starts next week...


----------



## sweetart

nicci404 said:


> I was told by my SA that it can be ANY brand. I'm not sure what I am getting yet. and it starts next week...



if your SA allows you to select any brand, can I get her name and #?


----------



## krazydaisy

^I want her name and # too and I thought it was next week too.


----------



## Iluvbags

nicci404 said:


> I was told by my SA that it can be ANY brand. I'm not sure what I am getting yet. and it starts next week...


 
I just called and it does start next week but you can presale if you want.  And i was told that it is ANY brand but you cannot mix and match.  So basically you have to pick one brand

I wish I had a friend to go in with because I don't need 3 new mascaras at the same time.  I'd be afraid that they will dry out before I get to them.  I already have a ton of macara in my stash that I still have not gotten around to. 

But I still want to buy some though. LOL!!


----------



## monokuro

Picked up a tube of Mica glossimer.. very pretty baby pink! (:


----------



## Senbei

Hi ladies. I just confirmed a makeup consultation at Nordstrom with John Fussell, a Chanel national artist. Have any of you had a Chanel makeup consultation before? What can I expect? TIA!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Iluvbags said:


> I just called and it does start next week but you can presale if you want.  And i was told that it is ANY brand but you cannot mix and match.  So basically you have to pick one brand
> 
> I wish I had a friend to go in with because I don't need 3 new mascaras at the same time.  I'd be afraid that they will dry out before I get to them.  I already have a ton of macara in my stash that I still have not gotten around to.
> 
> But I still want to buy some though. LOL!!



I bought three about 6 months ago and they did not dry out, good as new...I pre saled three today (MAC PlushLash though, its my HG) It's nice to have the backups, otherwise I hold on to mascara for waaaay longer than I should before tossing.


----------



## nicci404

Iluvbags said:


> I just called and it does start next week but you can presale if you want.  And i was told that it is ANY brand but you cannot mix and match.  So basically you have to pick one brand
> 
> I wish I had a friend to go in with because I don't need 3 new mascaras at the same time.  I'd be afraid that they will dry out before I get to them.  I already have a ton of macara in my stash that I still have not gotten around to.
> 
> But I still want to buy some though. LOL!!



Really? The SA I always go to told me I can pick any brand and it doesn't have to be all the same brand. I told her I wasn't sure what to get so we  walked around different counters checking different mascaras out. Now I'm confused  I'll check with her tomorrow again, if she is around. 

I am not sure I want to buy any because like you I don't need 3 mascaras and none of my close friends where any make-up at all.


----------



## monokuro

nicci404 said:


> Really? The SA I always go to told me I can pick any brand and it doesn't have to be all the same brand. I told her I wasn't sure what to get so we  walked around different counters checking different mascaras out. Now I'm confused  I'll check with her tomorrow again, if she is around.
> 
> I am not sure I want to buy any because like you I don't need 3 mascaras and none of my close friends where any make-up at all.


I was also told it was going to be a any mascara mix & match kind of deal.. she even suggested some dior mascaras to me (this was at the chanel counter).. Huh.. ><


----------



## Iluvbags

nicci404 said:


> Really? The SA I always go to told me I can pick any brand and it doesn't have to be all the same brand. I told her I wasn't sure what to get so we walked around different counters checking different mascaras out. Now I'm confused  I'll check with her tomorrow again, if she is around.
> 
> I am not sure I want to buy any because like you I don't need 3 mascaras and none of my close friends where any make-up at all.


 


monokuro said:


> I was also told it was going to be a any mascara mix & match kind of deal.. she even suggested some dior mascaras to me (this was at the chanel counter).. Huh.. ><


 
I hope you ladies are right!  maybe the SA thay I spoke to was wrong.  I hope so!  It will be more of a deal to be able to mix and match.  I am going to call again to a different counter


----------



## Needanotherbag

Iluvbags said:


> I hope you ladies are right!  maybe the SA thay I spoke to was wrong.  I hope so!  It will be more of a deal to be able to mix and match.  I am going to call again to a different counter



They wouldnt let me mix and match - she said they all needed to be from the same counter, but you can mix and match within that brand. Why is Nordies always so inconsistent with what SA's say and do for customers?  It gets frustrating, since I needed my MAC mascara, but would have liked to get a Chanel to try.


----------



## nekonat

lol! You guys are all right-they're taking presales now...sorry for the confusion!


----------



## nekonat

Needanotherbag said:


> They wouldnt let me mix and match - she said they all needed to be from the same counter, but you can mix and match within that brand. Why is Nordies always so inconsistent with what SA's say and do for customers?  It gets frustrating, since I needed my MAC mascara, but would have liked to get a Chanel to try.



oh! I totally agree!!! I think it depends on the SA you get though...


----------



## nicci404

I went back to my SA and now she tells me that I can't mix and match. I asked her why she told me earlier I could and she said she is new. I guess. I talked to another one from a different brand and was told the same thing. It's not really much of a deal then. I'm not going to bother get any now


----------



## girlygirl3

I don't have any Chanel mascara yet, so I'm going to give them a call.  Too bad I don't live near a Nordies


----------



## mrsadkins9399

I bought Organdi Rose Rouge Coco Lipstick and a Pleasing Glossimer-It is so pretty and I got the last one at my Nordies!


----------



## nekonat

mrsadkins9399 said:


> I bought Organdi Rose Rouge Coco Lipstick and a Pleasing Glossimer-It is so pretty and I got the last one at my Nordies!



The Rouge Coco is so pretty!!! Congrats on the Pleasing too!!


----------



## shopaholic1987

Spendaholic said:


> *shopadolic* - Sorry but sadly its no-longer available here in the UK. My first bottle i got from Boots.com in 2008 and this second back-up bottle was an Ebay find.
> It's not available on Debenhams or Boots online stores.


 

Thank you Spendaholic. I will have a look in Boots and buy from the new Chanel season colours instead.


----------



## nekonat

girlygirl3 said:


> I don't have any Chanel mascara yet, so I'm going to give them a call.  Too bad I don't live near a Nordies



Sometimes (depending on your SA), if you order from Nordies via calling, they might throw in some extra goodies for you!

Good luck!


----------



## monokuro

Ahh.. i'm so freaking addicted to these glossimers.. I just picked up Mirage.. I just couldn't get passed the gorgeous fuchsia glitter..

My little collection.. haha.. I started off with just one and slowly got more and more within this past month.. it grew from 1 to 7!! Haha..






L to R:
Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss in Confidence.
Glossimer in Summer Plum.
Glossimer in Wild Rose.
Glossimer in Charming.
Glossimer in Constellation.
Glossimer in Mica.
Glossimer in Mirage.

I seriously need a ban.. haha..


----------



## nicci404

monokuro said:


> Ahh.. i'm so freaking addicted to these glossimers.. I just picked up Mirage.. I just couldn't get passed the gorgeous fuchsia glitter..
> 
> My little collection.. haha.. I started off with just one and slowly got more and more within this past month.. it grew from 1 to 7!! Haha..
> 
> n.wish-ful.net/x/chanellove.jpg
> L to R:
> Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss in Confidence.
> Glossimer in Summer Plum.
> Glossimer in Wild Rose.
> Glossimer in Charming.
> Glossimer in Constellation.
> Glossimer in Mica.
> Glossimer in Mirage.
> 
> I seriously need a ban.. haha..



That is what happened to me too, I'm trying to stop! 

What are your two favorites? I love Wild Rose & Confidence, oh & Pleasing!


----------



## girlygirl3

nekonat said:


> Sometimes (depending on your SA), if you order from Nordies via calling, they might throw in some extra goodies for you!
> 
> Good luck!


 
Good to know, thanks!


----------



## girlygirl3

monokuro said:


> Ahh.. i'm so freaking addicted to these glossimers.. I just picked up Mirage.. I just couldn't get passed the gorgeous fuchsia glitter..
> 
> My little collection.. haha.. I started off with just one and slowly got more and more within this past month.. it grew from 1 to 7!! Haha..
> 
> n.wish-ful.net/x/chanellove.jpg
> L to R:
> Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss in Confidence.
> Glossimer in Summer Plum.
> Glossimer in Wild Rose.
> Glossimer in Charming.
> Glossimer in Constellation.
> Glossimer in Mica.
> Glossimer in Mirage.
> 
> I seriously need a ban.. haha..


 
Nice collection!
I like Summer Plum, Wild Rose & Mirage.  I don't have any of these yet!


----------



## monokuro

nicci404 said:


> That is what happened to me too, I'm trying to stop!
> 
> What are your two favorites? I love Wild Rose & Confidence, oh & Pleasing!


I can't pick two!! but.. so far my absolute favorite out of these are Mica, Mirage and Confidence. ^^

@girlygirl3 Thank you! ^^


----------



## krazydaisy

Mirage is pretty, it's one of my favorites too


----------



## shopaholic1987

Great collection monokuro!! I especially like Summer Plum, Charming, Constellation and Mirage.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

nekonat said:


> The Rouge Coco is so pretty!!! Congrats on the Pleasing too!!



Thanks!


----------



## Spendaholic

*monokuro* - I love your collection, i also have trouble with the spending on chanel.
I have Wild Rose its a great colour (one that everyone should have) in my view. I'm really liking Mica & Constellation & Mirage.



monokuro said:


> Ahh.. i'm so freaking addicted to these glossimers.. I just picked up Mirage.. I just couldn't get passed the gorgeous fuchsia glitter..
> 
> My little collection.. haha.. I started off with just one and slowly got more and more within this past month.. it grew from 1 to 7!! Haha..
> 
> n.wish-ful.net/x/chanellove.jpg
> L to R:
> Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss in Confidence.
> Glossimer in Summer Plum.
> Glossimer in Wild Rose.
> Glossimer in Charming.
> Glossimer in Constellation.
> Glossimer in Mica.
> Glossimer in Mirage.
> 
> I seriously need a ban.. haha..


 
Today i won on Ebay Chanel Nail Polish 485 Django BNIB , I will add a picture when it comes.


----------



## monokuro

I totally agree.. Wild Rose is just one of those colors that I think will suit all and every skin tone! ^^;


----------



## misstrine85

Have any of you heard about the summer polish? It is supposed to be a pastel yellow?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^Not yet. I do a nightly search for updates on the name. I feel like Neo from _The Matrix_ looking for Morpheus


----------



## nekonat

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^Not yet. I do a nightly search for updates on the name. I feel like Neo from _The Matrix_ looking for Morpheus





Deeply appreciative of this b/c I'll be memorizing the name and coveting until I can get my hands on it!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I got an email, free shipping at chanel.com thru Dec 16th. NO code needed!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^


----------



## coreenmd

Anyone here with tha chanel collection de vernis set and glossimer duo set with signature makeup case from bloomingdale's? I'm wondering if it's worth it.


----------



## Iluvbags

it'sanaddiction said:


> I got an email, free shipping at chanel.com thru Dec 16th. NO code needed!


 
Oh wow!  All the way through December?  nice.  I'm bound to order something by then


----------



## nicci404

Can anyone recommend a blush that is fairly light? I have _In Love_ but I'm looking for something a little lighter from Chanel?

For reference my shade is usually always the lightest or 2nd lightest in foundations. In Teint Innocence - Albatre.  

Thanks


----------



## nicci404

pixiedust82 said:


> Anyone here with tha chanel collection de vernis set and glossimer duo set with signature makeup case from bloomingdale's? I'm wondering if it's worth it.



I have the glossimer duo set - I like it but not sure if I would buy it myself. It was given to me as a gift. I like Wild Rose but haven't touched Muscat yet. I won't be using the lip liner since I don't use lip liners & I've used the lip pencil sharpener for my pencil eye-liners. I mainly like it for the case.


----------



## misstrine85

Does anyone know the name of the eyeshadow with the four purples?


----------



## misstrine85

I just have to tell you ladies about the amazing pre-launch I attended last week. 

A month ago I was browing my local Chanel in a departmentstore, and my SA asked me if I was interested in a Christmas pre-launch. Uhm... YES! I instantly bought 2 tickets. 

Finally the day came and me and my friend were so exited. Her because it was her first makeupevent ever, me because, well, its CHANEL! 

We started out getting our makeup done, and then we spilt up. She wanted to see everone getting their makeup, and I wanted to touch and try for myself. Every one in a while we met, had a sip of champagne and water and a piece of chocolate. 

A woman asked me about the new nail polish, and we ended up chatting a while, when my dear SA accompanied us, saying "I feel safe to let you guide the other customers, Trine. You know everything there is to know" (I was sooo proud and happy)

Then the event came to and end, and for every puchase there was the most amazing little gift... Is there anyone here to see the reveal?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

misstrine85 said:


> I just have to tell you ladies about the amazing pre-launch I attended last week.
> 
> A month ago I was browing my local Chanel in a departmentstore, and my SA asked me if I was interested in a Christmas pre-launch. Uhm... YES! I instantly bought 2 tickets.
> 
> Finally the day came and me and my friend were so exited. Her because it was her first makeupevent ever, me because, well, its CHANEL!
> 
> We started out getting our makeup done, and then we spilt up. She wanted to see everone getting their makeup, and I wanted to touch and try for myself. Every one in a while we met, had a sip of champagne and water and a piece of chocolate.
> 
> A woman asked me about the new nail polish, and we ended up chatting a while, when my dear SA accompanied us, saying "*I feel safe to let you guide the other customers, Trine*. You know everything there is to know" (I was sooo proud and happy)
> 
> Then the event came to and end, and for every puchase there was the most amazing little gift... Is there anyone here to see the reveal?


 
aaawwww it sounds like you had a great time


----------



## misstrine85

Are you here to watch pics, Dee?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

misstrine85 said:


> are you here to watch pics, dee? :d


 
:d


----------



## misstrine85

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> :d


 
1. pic


----------



## Iluvbags

I'm here too for the pics


----------



## misstrine85

Iluvbags said:


> I'm here too for the pics


 
2. pic


----------



## Iluvbags

Love free gifts!


----------



## misstrine85

Iluvbags said:


> Love free gifts!


 
3rd pic


----------



## ladystara

ohh!!  Can't wait!


----------



## misstrine85

4. pic


----------



## misstrine85

5. and 6. pic


----------



## misstrine85

And the best part... Its a MUSIC BOX


----------



## devoted7

Awww, that music box is sooo pretty!


----------



## misstrine85

devoted7 said:


> Awww, that music box is sooo pretty!


 I love it


----------



## monokuro

OMG.. super cuteeee gift!! =D


----------



## nekonat

omg!!!! That's amazing!!! You're so lucky!


----------



## shopaholic1987

misstrine85 said:


> 5. and 6. pic


 
An excellent gift. I wish my local Chanel counter did this.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

misstrine85 said:


> 5. and 6. pic


----------



## ellacoach

I picked up a Coco Rouge in Chintz today. Love!

Also learned that my Macy's is getting the SoHo collection on 11/15!


----------



## Spendaholic

I Got Threw The Post Yesturday - My New November Purchase.
*Chanel Nail Polish 485 Django BNIB - Ebay Win Bargain.*






This reminds me of MAC's Oyster Girl Lipgloss.


----------



## krinkles597

I picking up Pleasing glossimer today and remembered I needed new mascara, so has anyone tried Inimitable Intense and liked it? If you've tried YSL Faux Cils, can you compare them? Thanks!


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I've given both a try, and hate to say it, but I dont like either.  The Intense even left little crumblies of mascara under my eyes by the end of the day!


----------



## krinkles597

^ I noticed my lashes clumped together and I had some flakes but I thought it was because of the rain. I kept my face dry, though, so now that I think of it it was probably the mascara. Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

Spendaholic said:


> I Got Threw The Post Yesturday - My New November Purchase.
> *Chanel Nail Polish 485 Django BNIB - Ebay Win Bargain.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This reminds me of MAC's Oyster Girl Lipgloss.



very cute


----------



## Iluvbags

Anyone getting mascaras today with the promotion at Nordies?  I think I've decided to pass.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Iluvbags said:


> Anyone getting mascaras today with the promotion at Nordies?  I think I've decided to pass.



I presaled them, but I got MAC Plushlash - its how I stock up my mascaras for the year and save $.


----------



## babyontheway

I got the intense in black (2) and purple.  I think it does clump a little bit, but it lengthens and defines like no other


----------



## pellarin22

Has anyone purchased the face palette that is on the Chanel website? I was wondering if they are selling it in their stores at all?


----------



## nicci404

pellarin22 said:


> Has anyone purchased the face palette that is on the Chanel website? I was wondering if they are selling it in their stores at all?



I saw it at Nordstrom tonight...


----------



## Spendaholic

LittleMsPerfect said:


> very cute


 
 *LittleMsPerfect* - im loving this colour, i just wish i had purchased it before i did.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Cafe Makeup has preview up of 2011 Spring MU colors, including Black Pearl! http://cafemakeup.com/2010/11/chane...ls/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## sweetart

Izzy's Mom said:


> Cafe Makeup has preview up of 2011 Spring MU colors, including Black Pearl! http://cafemakeup.com/2010/11/chane...ls/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter



 looks like a great collection. I'm definitely wanting the cream e/s palette, glossimers, powder and nps!


----------



## Needanotherbag

sweetart said:


> looks like a great collection. I'm definitely wanting the cream e/s palette, glossimers, powder and nps!



I agree!  I'm wanting almost all of it!


----------



## misstrine85

*XX Not allowed*


----------



## pond23

Needanotherbag said:


> I agree! *I'm wanting almost all of it*!


 
^ Me too! Yikes!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Wow, gotta have that black pearl for sure, but also considering the quad shadow (with the green!) and maybe even the over-all face powder.


----------



## alexandra28

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Stunt.


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:

my new Chanel purchase.
i'm really liking this colour.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^beautiful color


----------



## nekonat

Spendaholic said:


> :bump:
> 
> my new Chanel purchase.
> i'm really liking this colour.



want.  This is so pretty!!!


----------



## misstrine85

Im thinking about doing a "little" experiment in 2011, but Im gonna need your support.

It will be something like this: I will only buy and wear Chanel polishes all through 2011*

*exept for base- and topcoat.

What do you think?


----------



## ladystara

Sounds like a good plan


----------



## misstrine85

ladystara said:


> Sounds like a good plan


 
This that comment for me?

If so, thanks


----------



## Spendaholic

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^beautiful color


 


nekonat said:


> want. This is so pretty!!!


 
*DeeDeeDelovely* & *nekonat* - its such a nice colour, its like a pinky peach with one coat.
This polish is one of my christmas presents so im unable to wear before christmas :cry:


----------



## babyontheway

Am I going crazy?? I can't find chanel glossimers on line at neimanmarcus.com or bergdorf's.  WTH????   I am looking to get a back up of my star glossimer and I know most department stores are/will be carrying SOHO collection.  Hopefully it is just temporary


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

babyontheway said:


> Am I going crazy?? I can't find chanel glossimers on line at neimanmarcus.com or bergdorf's. WTH???? I am looking to get a back up of my star glossimer and I know most department stores are/will be carrying SOHO collection. Hopefully it is just temporary


 
Baby, you didn't what to order from Chanel.com? It is still there and you know free shipping til some time in Dec

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Lipgloss-LÈVRES-SCINTILLANTES-STAR-108662


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks DeeDee- I totally forgot to check chanel.com-last time I looked it wasn't in stock; I think I have been so worried about Riva popping up that I got side tracked


DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Baby, you didn't what to order from Chanel.com? It is still there and you know free shipping til some time in Dec
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Lipgloss-LÈVRES-SCINTILLANTES-STAR-108662


----------



## babyontheway

I posted this in the chanel reference library, so thought I would share here too-
Holiday 2010 glossimer set (includes pencil sharpener, nude lip liner, muskat glossimer and wild rose glossimer).  Purchased from Nordstrom


----------



## coreenmd

baby on the way! how do you like your set? i would love to see how the colors look when worn!


----------



## babyontheway

Pixie- I actually really like the set.  I think both of the glossimers are very neutral.  I think the wild rose gives a glossy natural finish with a hint of pink, and muskat is really just a glossy finish.  I absolutely love the texture/finishes of the glossimers, so I think they are great.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I love that Glossimer set *babyontheway*!  Nude is my favorite liner, its super versatile!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I ordered Riva, even though it is $27.00 WTH??!! It's still less than the $30 I paid for Gold Fiction.

And don't forget shipping is free at Chanel.com!


----------



## Mette

Needanotherbag said:


> Nude is my favorite liner, its super versatile!


I agree.  It's my favourite lip liner, definitely.


----------



## coreenmd

My favorite lipliner so far is lillirose and natural.  will try this one soon.


----------



## Iluvbags

How many people bought the new Riva nail polish?  I think its called Riva.  Something to that effect


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I did, UPS just delivered it! Gonna do a mani now


----------



## Iluvbags

it'sanaddiction said:


> I did, UPS just delivered it! Gonna do a mani now


 
Oh good.  Show us too!  Trying to figure out if I want it or not


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Anyone know what stores are carrying it? My local store lied to me, I guess they thought SOHO was new... ugh!


----------



## nicci404

Iluvbags said:


> How many people bought the new Riva nail polish? I think its called Riva. Something to that effect


 

I did -comes next Tuesday.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Iluvbags said:


> How many people bought the new Riva nail polish? I think its called Riva. Something to that effect


 
Not the best pic(3 coats applied) but it arrived today and I have to say I am in LOVE!!! Now I understand the Jade/NV obsession


----------



## cassandra22007

I got Riva, I'm really impressed with it. I was afraid it would be too similar to NV but its not at all!! I'll probably wear it next week.

Also got the Holiday eyeshadow quad Tentation Cuivree and OMG it is beautiful!!! The colors are so rich and well pigmented, and the hint of red glitter in the dark brownish color is so pretty it reminds me of Cosmic Violine one of my favorite nail polishes! I'm really happy I decided to get this Quad even though I told myself last month when it came out no more eyeshadow until Spring. So much for that plan!!


----------



## nekonat

cassandra22007 said:


> I got Riva, I'm really impressed with it. I was afraid it would be too similar to NV but its not at all!! I'll probably wear it next week.
> 
> Also got the Holiday eyeshadow quad Tentation Cuivree and OMG it is beautiful!!! The colors are so rich and well pigmented, and the hint of red glitter in the dark brownish color is so pretty it reminds me of Cosmic Violine one of my favorite nail polishes! I'm really happy I decided to get this Quad even though I told myself last month when it came out no more eyeshadow until Spring. So much for that plan!!
> 
> View attachment 1252805
> 
> 
> View attachment 1252806
> 
> 
> View attachment 1252807



Congrats! I'm on the fence about this one still!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bunnymasseuse said:


> Anyone know what stores are carrying it? My local store lied to me, I guess they thought SOHO was new... ugh!


 

I think it's only at the boutiques and online.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Iluvbags said:


> Oh good. Show us too! Trying to figure out if I want it or not


 
This is 3 coats.


----------



## nicci404

bunnymasseuse said:


> Anyone know what stores are carrying it? My local store lied to me, I guess they thought SOHO was new... ugh!


 

It is at my Nordstroms now...been there for a month.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

nicci404 said:


> It is at my Nordstroms now...been there for a month.


Strange, considering the Chanel rep just told me Riva is online available only...


----------



## j9g8rchic

I'm at the VERY bottom my my Pagoda glossimer.  Guess it's time for a purchase.    When is the free shipping good through?


----------



## Iluvbags

nicci404 said:


> I did -comes next Tuesday.


 


DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Not the best pic(3 coats applied) but it arrived today and I have to say I am in LOVE!!! Now I understand the Jade/NV obsession


 


it'sanaddiction said:


> This is 3 coats.


 
Nice ladies!  Its lovely but I think I am going to pass because it is super cool toned for my skin color


----------



## Iluvbags

bunnymasseuse said:


> Anyone know what stores are carrying it? My local store lied to me, I guess they thought SOHO was new... ugh!


 
Are you asking about Riva polish or the SOHO collection?


----------



## nicci404

bunnymasseuse said:


> Strange, considering the Chanel rep just told me Riva is online available only...



The Chanel rep is correct but I thought you were referring to the Soho collection.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

j9g8rchic said:


> I'm at the VERY bottom my my Pagoda glossimer. Guess it's time for a purchase.  When is the free shipping good through?


 
Dec 16th


----------



## it'sanaddiction

For anyone that has a large Chanel Face or blush brush. I rec'd one in a swap and want to know if it is the real deal. Other than Chanel on the handle, does yours say China on the metal?


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> For anyone that has a large Chanel Face or blush brush. I rec'd one in a swap and want to know if it is the real deal. Other than Chanel on the handle, does yours say China on the metal?



I got my Chanel foundation brush at Nordstrom & mine says China as well on the metal.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Whew! That makes me feel better, thank you


----------



## sjunky13

The USA brushes say China, those made in Europe say made in France. USA has gold and blac hadles, euro has blac and silver. I have both versions. Euro brushes are more firmly packed and I think hand made still.


----------



## ladystara

Wow..I wish we had the ones made in Europe here!  I prefer silver/black combination.


----------



## 8seventeen19

bunnymasseuse said:


> Strange, considering the Chanel rep just told me Riva is online available only...




It is definitely at the Houston boutique. My SA called when they got it in but it is not out on the floor yet as they do not have the marketing in. She had told me there was a lady that called in earlier that day from Mississippi and did a charge send for 3 of them. Didn't really understand why as its on the website for free shipping. :shrug:

The Macy's that I normally go and "play" in the colors just go SoHo so I cannot even imagine if or when they will get Resort in. 

*On a different note, does anyone know what lip liner is new and was used for the Resort collection? I can't seem to find anything except "new lip liner and soin tendres levres" which is a balm. Are the new lip liners the Le Crayon Gloss?
This is the model I am speaking about:

*


----------



## monokuro

Picked up..






Absolutely love Chanel packaging.. =D


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

shoeaddictklw said:


> *On a different note, does anyone know what lip liner is new and was used for the Resort collection? I can't seem to find anything except "new lip liner and soin tendres levres" which is a balm. Are the new lip liners the Le Crayon Gloss?*



The only thing I've read about them is that they're called *Framboise* and *Peche*, and that they have matching lipsticks.

http://cafemakeup.com/2010/11/chanel-spring-2011-preview-details/

That eyeshadow quad looks amazing.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Well hell - disregard those stoned ramblings.  That's a totally different collection.

On a related note, I made a few purchases this week:

Chanel Vernis in Blue Satin, Illusion D'Or, Rouge Fatal, and Riva.  I also got a Rouge Allure gloss in Fatal, which I LOVE.  It's the perfect dusty berry shade.


----------



## krinkles597

^
I didn't know anyone still had Illusion D'or. I was some photos online a little after it was released and I assumed it was sold out. I'm going to have to go Chanel hunting.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

krinkles597 said:


> ^
> I didn't know anyone still had Illusion D'or. I was some photos online a little after it was released and I assumed it was sold out. I'm going to have to go Chanel hunting.


^I agree, it looks beautiful.


----------



## sweet-qarari

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Well hell - disregard those stoned ramblings. That's a totally different collection.
> 
> On a related note, I made a few purchases this week:
> 
> Chanel Vernis in Blue Satin, Illusion D'Or, Rouge Fatal, and Riva. I also got a Rouge Allure gloss in Fatal, which I LOVE. It's the perfect dusty berry shade.


 

nice


----------



## nekonat

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Well hell - disregard those stoned ramblings.  That's a totally different collection.
> 
> On a related note, I made a few purchases this week:
> 
> Chanel Vernis in Blue Satin, Illusion D'Or, Rouge Fatal, and Riva.  I also got a Rouge Allure gloss in Fatal, which I LOVE.  It's the perfect dusty berry shade.



gorgeous!!
Now I want to get the laque!


----------



## nicci404

This looks nice! I shouldn't purchase but I'm so tempted and it's LE...

anyone have this? 

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Eyeshadow-LES-4-OMBRES-89128


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

^ I just saw that too!!! I'm also so tempted to buy it but I know I'm going to be spending so much on the up coming collection... Is anyone buying that quad?


----------



## misstrine85

Anyone remember the name of a new eyeshadow with 6 shades in a horizontal line. I dont remeber on what blog I saw it


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> This looks nice! I shouldn't purchase but I'm so tempted and it's LE...
> 
> anyone have this?
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Eyeshadow-LES-4-OMBRES-89128


 
^ I saw that too! Does anyone know anything about or have the Promesse eye shadow quad (Asia exclusive, originally released July 2009)? I Googled it, but found very little about it. I sure am curious though.


----------



## pond23

misstrine85 said:


> Anyone remember the name of a new eyeshadow with 6 shades in a horizontal line. I dont remeber on what blog I saw it


 
^ Regards de Perles?


----------



## misstrine85

pond23 said:


> ^ Regards de Perles?


 
Yes, thanks


----------



## shazzy99

I just bought the travel palette - first time I have actually liked every colour in there, they are very wearable.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Very pretty!  Its on my list for the new year (on a ban until then...)


----------



## akemibabe

shazzy99 said:


> I just bought the travel palette - first time I have actually liked every colour in there, they are very wearable.


 
Hi, could you please tell me where you found this travel palette?  i can't find it on Chanel website.

thanks much


----------



## krinkles597

I have to go buy a new mascara and will try hard to leave without anything else. Wish me luck ladies, this won't be easy.

I also need to post up some swatches of what I have because I always enjoy seeing everyone else's and find it helpful.


----------



## krinkles597

L to R: Bel Air glossimer #147, Camelia rouge coco #10, Rouge Orage rouge coco #23, Rose Dentelle rouge coco #37, Pagoda glossimer #63, Pleasing glossimer #227.

On my lips, Pagoda and Pleasing look almost identical. Pleasing has more sparkle than shimmer and is a little more sheer.


----------



## exotikittenx

I just bought this set today.  It's lovely!  It's the Chanel In Love set with blush, lip glossimer, and mascara.


----------



## delphinet

it'sanaddiction said:


> This is 3 coats.


love your pic - i wasn't tempted by Riva earlier, but now i'm drawn to it! PS - you have quite elegant fingers.  

the Spring 2011 quad with that deep anthracite green and the Aragonite glossimer ("sheer with pink and blue glimmer flecks") are calling my name already!

Question for the Chanel makeup lovers (i was so happy to find a whole thread devoted to it on this forum! i swear TPF has everything...)...does anyone have Beige Guitare glossimer and/or could provide an accurate description or swatches? it's an LE release from Spring 2009, but i've never seen it in person. i know it's got multiple colors of sparkle, but i especially love the idea of pink sparkle in a nude (?) base; i had a d/c'd L'Oreal lipstick like that. i have super light lips and Lancome Simmer doesn't show up on me at all (it's pretty much my exact lip color), so i'm worried that it'll be the same deal with Beige Guitare.


----------



## pond23

^ I bought the In Love set too! I already have Coral Love glossimer, but I really wanted the blush and the makeup bag.


----------



## nekonat

delphinet said:


> Question for the Chanel makeup lovers (i was so happy to find a whole thread devoted to it on this forum! i swear TPF has everything...)...does anyone have *Beige Guitare *glossimer and/or could provide an accurate description or swatches? it's an LE release from Spring 2009, but i've never seen it in person. i know it's got multiple colors of sparkle, but i especially love the idea of pink sparkle in a nude (?) base; i had a d/c'd L'Oreal lipstick like that. i have super light lips and Lancome Simmer doesn't show up on me at all (it's pretty much my exact lip color), so i'm worried that it'll be the same deal with Beige Guitare.



Hi Delphinet! I have this-and it's quite a bit of sparkle with a champagne base.  I like to layer it on top of Patchouli rouge coco. I can do a swatch tomorrow when I have my camera


----------



## nicci404

pond23 said:


> ^ I bought the In Love set too! I already have Coral Love glossimer, but I really wanted the blush and the makeup bag.



I got this too and it was my first Chanel blush, I love it! I also mainly wanted it just for the makeup bag


----------



## nicci404

krinkles597 said:


> L to R: Bel Air glossimer #147, Camelia rouge coco #10, Rouge Orage rouge coco #23, Rose Dentelle rouge coco #37, Pagoda glossimer #63, Pleasing glossimer #227.
> 
> On my lips, Pagoda and Pleasing look almost identical. Pleasing has more sparkle than shimmer and is a little more sheer.



 I have Pagoda & Pleasing too and they do look so alike. In the mornings, I'm usually in rush & I like to switch up what I wear in terms of gloss...when I have time I can tell them apart, but in a rush...I can't as fast. I put bright pink duct tape around part of the tube of Pleasing to tell it apart


----------



## maryg1

I was searching for a lipstick in a natural tone and ended up buying Rouge Allure lipgloss in Insouciance. I like it, but would love another one which is a bit more matt and noticeable when on my lips! what would you recommend? To be paired with Ombre d'eau in sand as eyeshadow


----------



## delphinet

nekonat said:


> delphinet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question for the Chanel makeup lovers (i was so happy to find a whole thread devoted to it on this forum! i swear TPF has everything...)...does anyone have Beige Guitare glossimer and/or could provide an accurate description or swatches? it's an LE release from Spring 2009, but i've never seen it in person. i know it's got multiple colors of sparkle, but i especially love the idea of pink sparkle in a nude (?) base; i had a d/c'd L'Oreal lipstick like that. i have super light lips and Lancome Simmer doesn't show up on me at all (it's pretty much my exact lip color), so i'm worried that it'll be the same deal with Beige Guitare.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Delphinet! I have this-and it's quite a bit  of sparkle with a champagne base.  I like to layer it on top of  Patchouli rouge coco. I can do a swatch tomorrow when I have my camera
Click to expand...

nekonat, that would be awesome! thank you! and your combo sounds so pretty


----------



## zhenya271

I just found out that my go to lipcolor, Chanel Rouge Hydrabase in Fantastic Plum has been discontinued.:cry: I always ordered a few at a time because I don't have any stores that sell Chanel make-up near me, but I hadn't ordered in awhile because of the heat. Now it's too late! 

Anyone know of any reputable sellers that may still have some tubes left? 
Would be thankful for any comparable suggestions.
I read that Ballet Russe may be comparable, but more intense, in the Coco Rouge line. I was wondering about the Rivoli.
TIA!


----------



## babyontheway

I got a mani/pedi today and used Pulsion- I love this color, so thought I would share


----------



## sjunky13

babyontheway said:


> I got a mani/pedi today and used Pulsion- I love this color, so thought I would share


 Looks very pretty on you. Perfect!


----------



## nekonat

delphinet said:


> nekonat, that would be awesome! thank you! and your combo sounds so pretty



I'm NC30 (Mac) or Chanel 30 Shell if that helps

beige guitare on my arm
http://img268.imageshack.us/i/img0681oc.jpg/
http://img268.imageshack.us/i/img0681oc.jpg/

beige guitare on lips
http://img8.imageshack.us/i/img0683ap.jpg/

beige guitare with patchouli
http://img545.imageshack.us/i/img0686z.jpg/

swatches on arm again:

Beige guitare glossimer, patcholi rouge coco, patcholi and beige guitare
http://img840.imageshack.us/i/img0689j.jpg/


----------



## girlygirl3

I have Beige Guitare too and love it!


----------



## nicci404

My SA told me tonight that they would be getting in the Spring collection Dec. 15th! I can't wait!


----------



## misstrine85

nicci404 said:


> My SA told me tonight that they would be getting in the Spring collection Dec. 15th! I can't wait!


 
Can't wait. Black Pearl


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> My SA told me tonight that they would be getting in the Spring collection Dec. 15th! I can't wait!


 
^ Yay! I am so excited for this collection!


----------



## delphinet

hey *nekonat*, thanks for the photos! I'm NC25/Cameo so these are really helpful. (And it looks great on you!) The base seems almost like Pin-Up, with a different quality of shimmer/sparkle...? 

Love Pulsion on you, *babyontheway. *It's so kicky & bright but without being gaudy.
I'm excited - I keep forgetting that the Spring makeup collections begin selling much earlier than that. I wonder if Black Pearl will become the new It color...and if Revlon will make a knockoff (as they did with Particuliere/Perplex and Jade/Minted).


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> My SA told me tonight that they would be getting in the Spring collection Dec. 15th! I can't wait!



Thanks for the info!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Can anyone give any feedback on the authenticity of these? They're from a reputable seller but I have qualms about the brushes which of course, could have been replaced. My greatest concern is that #74 Nymphea is a les 4 ombres and the colors are no where near these. I do not have any experience with the 6 palette.


----------



## Iluvbags

maryg1 said:


> I was searching for a lipstick in a natural tone and ended up buying Rouge Allure lipgloss in Insouciance. I like it, but would love another one which is a bit more matt and noticeable when on my lips! what would you recommend? To be paired with Ombre d'eau in sand as eyeshadow


 
Insouciance is on my list!!  I live Rouge Allure Extrait glosses!!!!

I am interested to hear some recommdations for natural colors too.  I absolutely love this formula


----------



## 8seventeen19

Iluvbags said:


> Insouciance is on my list!!  I live Rouge Allure Extrait glosses!!!!
> 
> I am interested to hear some recommendations for natural colors too.  I absolutely love this formula



I have Insouciance in the Rouge Allure and I love it so I am sure the Extrait is wonderful as well. A fantastic neutral color is Confidence.


----------



## sweetart

maryg1 said:


> I was searching for a lipstick in a natural tone and ended up buying Rouge Allure lipgloss in Insouciance. I like it, but would love another one which is a bit more matt and noticeable when on my lips! what would you recommend? To be paired with Ombre d'eau in sand as eyeshadow



If you meant less shimmery, Genie is a pretty and does not contain any shimmer. it looks bright but is toned down once its on the lips.

The lip Laques aren't as glossy and provide more color. Santal is my personal fave! 



shoeaddictklw said:


> Can anyone give any feedback on the authenticity of these? They're from a reputable seller but I have qualms about the brushes which of course, could have been replaced. My greatest concern is that #74 Nymphea is a les 4 ombres and the colors are no where near these. I do not have any experience with the 6 palette.



These don't look authentic to me.


----------



## ladystara

I love Santal also!


----------



## Needanotherbag

ladystara said:


> I love Santal also!


Me too! I wear it at least one time during each day - its always with me and quickl to throw on before going in somewhere.


----------



## 8seventeen19

sweetart said:


> These don't look authentic to me.




Thank you so much for the input! I already bought and paid for it so if it turns out to be not authentic I am sure I can get my money back. I will definitely be able to tell in the formula.


----------



## sjunky13

shoeaddictklw said:


> Can anyone give any feedback on the authenticity of these? They're from a reputable seller but I have qualms about the brushes which of course, could have been replaced. My greatest concern is that #74 Nymphea is a les 4 ombres and the colors are no where near these. I do not have any experience with the 6 palette.


 100000 % fake! report to ebay. If you paid already , do a snad.


----------



## Mette

Has anyone yet purchased the Promesse eyeshadow Quad from the Cote d'Azur collection?

From what I can work out, the quad was first issued in 2009.  It has now been released with the Cote d'Azur collection and is only available at Chanel.com.

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Eyeshadow-LES-4-OMBRES-89128


----------



## nekonat

sweetart said:


> If you meant less shimmery, Genie is a pretty and does not contain any shimmer. it looks bright but is toned down once its on the lips.
> 
> The lip Laques aren't as glossy and provide more color. Santal is my personal fave!
> 
> 
> 
> These don't look authentic to me.





ladystara said:


> I love Santal also!





Needanotherbag said:


> Me too! I wear it at least one time during each day - its always with me and quickl to throw on before going in somewhere.



I'm on the loving Santal boat too! It's a perfect everyday wear


----------



## misstrine85

ladystara said:


> I love Santal also!


 
I just read it as "I love Santa". Thought it was appropriate for the season, but a bit OT


----------



## 8seventeen19

sjunky13 said:


> 100000 % fake! report to ebay. If you paid already , do a snad.



Thank you, thank you! I have never seen fake makeup. CRAZY. I just had a funny feeling about these after I had paid. The price was way too good to be true after I started researching the 6 palettes. That's actually kind of scary though because you never know what's in it.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Mette said:


> Has anyone yet purchased the Promesse eyeshadow Quad from the Cote d'Azur collection?
> 
> From what I can work out, the quad was first issued in 2009.  It has now been released with the Cote d'Azur collection and is only available at Chanel.com.
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Eyeshadow-LES-4-OMBRES-89128



It is pretty! I am going by Chanel today. I will see if they have it and get some swatches if possible.


----------



## nicci404

Needanotherbag said:


> Me too! I wear it at least one time during each day - its always with me and quickl to throw on before going in somewhere.


 
I should do that! I'm trying to rotate my glosses and lipsticks though. I've been wearing Wild Rose & Confidence a lot but have been neglecting Santal. I think the last time I put it on was 2 months ago....


----------



## sjunky13

shoeaddictklw said:


> Thank you, thank you! I have never seen fake makeup. CRAZY. I just had a funny feeling about these after I had paid. The price was way too good to be true after I started researching the 6 palettes. That's actually kind of scary though because you never know what's in it.


 YW. My friend bought a set of BB brushes that were fake. The seller said she was a PF member, turns out she hasnt been active here in a year. Plus maybe the seller doesnt have a clue they are fakes. In any case , they arent eye safe I bet. Report and send back. I have the new quad. I am meh about it!


----------



## sjunky13

Mette said:


> Has anyone yet purchased the Promesse eyeshadow Quad from the Cote d'Azur collection?
> 
> From what I can work out, the quad was first issued in 2009. It has now been released with the Cote d'Azur collection and is only available at Chanel.com.
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Eyeshadow-LES-4-OMBRES-89128


 I have it. It is meh! I will need to layer some creme shadows under it, it is really sheer and pastel.


----------



## Mette

sjunky13 said:


> I have it. It is meh! I will need to layer some creme shadows under it, it is really sheer and pastel.


Thank you for the reply, *sjunky13*. In that case, I will pass on it and wait for the next exciting quad.  Thanks again!


----------



## maryg1

sweetart said:


> If you meant less shimmery, Genie is a pretty and does not contain any shimmer. it looks bright but is toned down once its on the lips.
> 
> The lip Laques aren't as glossy and provide more color. Santal is my personal fave!


thank you so much! could you pls. give the link of these two products? I don't seem to find them  and need a bit of visual aid


----------



## nekonat

Here is Santal:
http://www.makeupalley.com/product/...6840/Rouge_Allure_Laque_Santal_77/Chanel/Lips

Pink and gold which is absolutely stunning on everyone.

Genie is quite different than Santal-it's more bright and I find it a bit too peachy-orange for the winter.


----------



## sweetart

Here are more swatches/photos of the allure extraits: http://cafemakeup.com/2010/08/wrap-up-chanel-rouge-allure-extrait-de-gloss/

and a few allure laques (santal included):http://cafemakeup.com/2010/09/chanel-soho-story-rouge-allure-laque-in-stunt/


----------



## girlygirl3

At Bergdorf's beauty gift card event, I picked up Rouge Allure lipstick in Crazed and back up glossimers in Rose Sand and Rose Dilemma.

The nice MUA also gave me cute gift bag of samples:  Sublimage Essential Regenerating fluid, Inimitable Intense mascara and a vial of Coco Mademoiselle EDP!


----------



## maryg1

nekonat said:


> Here is Santal:
> http://www.makeupalley.com/product/...6840/Rouge_Allure_Laque_Santal_77/Chanel/Lips
> 
> Pink and gold which is absolutely stunning on everyone.
> 
> Genie is quite different than Santal-it's more bright and I find it a bit too peachy-orange for the winter.





sweetart said:


> Here are more swatches/photos of the allure extraits: http://cafemakeup.com/2010/08/wrap-up-chanel-rouge-allure-extrait-de-gloss/
> 
> and a few allure laques (santal included):http://cafemakeup.com/2010/09/chanel-soho-story-rouge-allure-laque-in-stunt/



thank you so much! Santal is a bit too pinkish for me but stunt looks great!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Thank you ladies for the info on Santal! I've completely ignored it for whatever reason. I guess because I have Ming but Santal is different. It's a perfect color for me!


----------



## jkchanel

misstrine85 said:


> Im thinking about doing a "little" experiment in 2011, but Im gonna need your support.
> 
> It will be something like this: I will only buy and wear Chanel polishes all through 2011*
> 
> *exept for base- and topcoat.
> 
> What do you think?


 
I think this is a great idea!!! I buy all sorts of nailpolish colours from all sorts of brands but always come back to Chanel for the amazing colours!! I should just skip the others all together and save my money!


----------



## misstrine85

jkchanel said:


> I think this is a great idea!!! I buy all sorts of nailpolish colours from all sorts of brands but always come back to Chanel for the amazing colours!! I should just skip the others all together and save my money!


 
Join me then


----------



## nekonat

Just to let you ladies know, Nordies down Magnificent Mile (Chicago) is having a Chanel Codes event on Dec. 10th and 11th.  It's highlighting the 5 looks of Coco Chanel thoughout her life and a large travel/make up bag is the gift with 200$ purchase. I don't know any more deets but this is what my SA friend told me   IF you guys do go-ask for Juliana-she's a sweetheart and will go out of her way to help you out! (And tell her Natalie says hello   )


----------



## Iluvbags

What is the name of the Laque that she is wearing in this promotional photo?  I tried it on a few weeks ago but didnt write down the name


----------



## Iluvbags

sweetart said:


> Here are more swatches/photos of the allure extraits: http://cafemakeup.com/2010/08/wrap-up-chanel-rouge-allure-extrait-de-gloss/
> 
> and a few allure laques (santal included):http://cafemakeup.com/2010/09/chanel-soho-story-rouge-allure-laque-in-stunt/


 
I LOVE Allue Extrait glosses!  OH-EM-GEE
I must have Insouciance and Imaginaire they are a perfect match for my nude lipsticks.  

Everytime I go to Chanel I stalk both of these glosses.   If I stop buying nail polishes every 10 seconds then maybe I could fork out the dough for these glosses.  LOL


----------



## nicci404

Iluvbags said:


> cafemakeup.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Picture-18-300x221.jpg
> 
> What is the name of the Laque that she is wearing in this promotional photo?  I tried it on a few weeks ago but didnt write down the name



I'm pretty sure it is Exces...


----------



## Nonz

Maybe this question has been asked before, but I want to know which is actually more valuable, the chanel reissue or the classic flap? It doesn't have to be necessarily cost wise, just in terms of it's history or just value?!


----------



## maryg1

Nonz said:


> Maybe this question has been asked before, but I want to know which is actually more valuable, the chanel reissue or the classic flap? It doesn't have to be necessarily cost wise, just in terms of it's history or just value?!



welcome!
I think this question better fits to the Chanel subforum, this thread is for make up only!


----------



## nicci404

Does anyone have any idea when the new Vitalumiere Aqua will be out in the US? I know it is supposed to replace Teint Innocence. I have asked the two SAs I always go to but they had no idea it was even coming out


----------



## misstrine85

Can anyone help me with info on the following polishes? Year, collection, anything is appriciated 

Allegoria
Ballerina
Barcelona Red
Biarritz
Crystal Blue
Fire
Flamme Rose
Flocon
Mercure
Metal Roux/Bronze
Red Dream
Rose Gloss
Splendeur
Vert Sacrilege
Vertigo

I have tried to fill out my spreadsheet: https://spreadsheets1.google.com/ccc?key=tDtvvLsskucijReu-JY4abg&hl=en#gid=0


----------



## coco5

I just bought the Rouge Coco Mademoiselle Iit!


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> Does anyone have any idea when the new Vitalumiere Aqua will be out in the US? I know it is supposed to replace Teint Innocence. I have asked the two SAs I always go to but they had no idea it was even coming out



Don't you just LOVE how SAs seemingly know nothing?! I've been getting a lot of that lately. 
I _believe _it's going to be March or April. That's when they're launching the new Rouge Coco Shine.


----------



## 8seventeen19

misstrine85 said:


> Can anyone help me with info on the following polishes? Year, collection, anything is appreciated
> 
> Allegoria
> Ballerina- _part of the permanent collection, no idea on the year. I've had one since at least 03-04 I believe _
> Barcelona Red
> Biarritz
> Crystal Blue
> Fire- _Don't believe it was ever released in the US... had to get mine on Ebay_
> Flamme Rose
> Flocon
> Mercure
> Metal Roux/Bronze
> Red Dream
> Rose Gloss
> Splendeur-_ Spring 09 _
> Vert Sacrilege
> Vertigo
> 
> I have tried to fill out my spreadsheet: https://spreadsheets1.google.com/ccc?key=tDtvvLsskucijReu-JY4abg&hl=en#gid=0



Sorry I couldn't be of more help


----------



## 8seventeen19

Iluvbags said:


> cafemakeup.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Picture-18-300x221.jpg
> 
> What is the name of the Laque that she is wearing in this promotional photo?  I tried it on a few weeks ago but didnt write down the name



I believe its Exces too, but Dragon will get you a lot closer to that look. Exces is really translucent on me.


----------



## nicci404

shoeaddictklw said:


> Don't you just LOVE how SAs seemingly know nothing?! I've been getting a lot of that lately.
> I _believe _it's going to be March or April. That's when they're launching the new Rouge Coco Shine.



Thanks! Wow, it'll be awhile then  I also hate that the US seems to get everything dead last. Yea, I'm trying not to rely on the SAs for any new product information. I would think they would be more excited and know what is coming up but it's almost like they don't even care. I showed one of them Riva on my nails and she said "I have that too! I've been wearing it for 6 months straight!" I didn't bother to correct her. 

I can't wait for the RC Shine! I love how Chanel comes out with new products and not just huge collections w/the same old shades again & again...unlike some other brands.


----------



## nicci404

nicci404 said:


> This looks nice! I shouldn't purchase but I'm so tempted and it's LE...
> 
> anyone have this?
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Eyeshadow-LES-4-OMBRES-89128



http://cafemakeup.com/2010/12/chanel-collection-cote-d’azur-promesse-eyeshadow-quad/

Unfortunately, I think I'll pass...


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> Thanks! Wow, it'll be awhile then  I also hate that the US seems to get everything dead last. Yea, I'm trying not to rely on the SAs for any new product information. I would think they would be more excited and know what is coming up but it's almost like they don't even care.* I showed one of them Riva on my nails and she said "I have that too! I've been wearing it for 6 months straight!" I didn't bother to correct her. *
> 
> I can't wait for the RC Shine! I love how Chanel comes out with new products and not just huge collections w/the same old shades again & again...unlike some other brands.




I am not sure if I could have contained myself! 
Especially since they look completely different on the nail!

The RC Shines are going to be my go to product I can already tell. I LOVE the new color Boy!  I am not sure how I will resist not buying every single shade. I loved the Aqualumiere so much and these are suppose to replace them. Maldives and Galapagos are still on permanent rotation.


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> http://cafemakeup.com/2010/12/chanel-collection-cote-d’azur-promesse-eyeshadow-quad/
> 
> Unfortunately, I think I'll pass...



Hm.... not sure on this one. I tried to find this at my local Chanel but they didn't have it. I don't know if it's the formula or the colors, although, I can see the pastels looking divine come spring time. Amy and I have the exact same coloring so I trust her when she says it's nice on her.


----------



## nicci404

shoeaddictklw said:


> I am not sure if I could have contained myself!
> Especially since they look completely different on the nail!
> 
> The RC Shines are going to be my go to product I can already tell. I LOVE the new color Boy!  I am not sure how I will resist not buying every single shade. I loved the Aqualumiere so much and these are suppose to replace them. Maldives and Galapagos are still on permanent rotation.



Where did you find a picture of the RC Shine?! All I could find was when it was coming out but nothing more


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> Where did you find a picture of the RC Shine?! All I could find was when it was coming out but nothing more




The runway models were wearing it. I am _assuming _this is it. So dreamy...


----------



## scarlet555

shoeaddictklw said:


> I am not sure if I could have contained myself!
> Especially since they look completely different on the nail!
> 
> The RC Shines are going to be my go to product I can already tell. I LOVE the new color Boy!  I am not sure how I will resist not buying every single shade. I loved the Aqualumiere so much and these are suppose to replace them. Maldives and Galapagos are still on permanent rotation.



I love aqualumiere lipstx and heard they would be discontinued!  Glad to hear rc shine will be replacing them.  Waiting for the swatches.  One sa told me it was the allure sheer line of lipsticks that would be coming out to replace aqualumiere.  Another not well informed...


----------



## nicci404

shoeaddictklw said:


> The runway models were wearing it. I am _assuming _this is it. So dreamy...



oh! I totally ignored their lips!  I can't wait to see the packaging.


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> oh! I totally ignored their lips!  I can't wait to see the packaging.


I'm such a crazed lipstick fanatic that I always look at the lips first. Always on the lookout for that perfect, neutral, holy grail pink. 

If the backstage pics were correct then they will look just like the current Rouge Coco packaging.


----------



## nicci404

Is that it? I just thought it was an RC...but it does look a little longer and slender than the regular lipsticks. 

I'm the opposite, I have many lip glosses and slowly starting to buy more lipsticks. I bought my first lip liner a couple weeks ago. I've been missing out! I'm trying to not buy anymore glosses or lipsticks but it's so hard to resist, especially when new products come out.


----------



## sweetart

I preordered some spring items from Nordstroms last night! Can't wait to see the new stuff in person! My SA is expecting them to arrive next week.

I'm really curious about the RC shines now too!


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^^^oooh what'd ya get???


----------



## Needanotherbag

A month or so back I purchased the Teint Innocence cream to powder foundation and said I'd let you all know how I like it.  I was pretty tan when I bought it, so after a month the color was not a good match, but I loved the formula enough that I went and picked up my winter color last week.  It's medium coverage, and very natural looking.  Reviews had me nervous, as people kept saying it magnified pores, but I think those just hadnt used a primer underneath, as I have larger pores and dont see that they look larger.  It has decent staying power too, but the best part is that blush really sticks to it!  I dont reapply blush at all when wearing this.  Also I'm slightly oily and prone to breakouts and this hasnt made me break out.

ETA: I apply this with a foundation brush, not the little sponge that came with it.


----------



## pond23

sweetart said:


> I preordered some spring items from Nordstroms last night! Can't wait to see the new stuff in person!


 
^ I am soooo excited for this collection! I am loving everything in it, and I really need to edit my list.  What did you order?



Needanotherbag said:


> A month or so back I purchased the Teint Innocence cream to powder foundation and said I'd let you all know how I like it. Reviews had me nervous, as people kept saying it magnified pores, but I think those just hadnt used a primer underneath, as I have larger pores and dont see that they look larger. It has decent staying power too, but the best part is that blush really sticks to it! I dont reapply blush at all when wearing this. Also I'm slightly oily and prone to breakouts and this hasnt made me break out.
> 
> ETA: I apply this with a foundation brush, not the little sponge that came with it.


 
^ Thanks for the review and the tips! I bought this foundation a while back, but I haven't touched it yet. I'll make sure to use it with primer. Sometimes I tend to skip that step with creamy compact foundations.


----------



## sweetart

Temptalia has more pics of the spring collection! 
http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-spring-2011-makeup-collection

I pre-ordered the ombres perlees, the quad, the gris scintillant crayon, espiegle JC, and all 3 polishes :shame: I'll have to check out the lip products in person before deciding.


----------



## Deborah1986

sweetart said:


> Temptalia has more pics of the spring collection!
> http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-spring-2011-makeup-collection
> 
> I pre-ordered the ombres perlees, the quad, the gris scintillant crayon, espiegle JC, and all 3 polishes 'll have to check out the lip products in person before deciding.


 
_when comes this out? love love it !_


----------



## misstrine85

That collection is STUNNING. Im, obviously, gonna get Black Pearl. And I need to get my paws on Ombres Perlees de Chanel as well. And the Le Crayon Yeux. And and and...


----------



## misstrine85

I just got Lilac Sky and Marilyn pre-owned for a very reasonable price. And the lady I bought them from even delivered them to my doorstep. 


Then I picked up Violette, which has been staying at my parrents almost since I bought it years ago, because I though it was to grown-up for me then. I have now gotten my mom hooked on polish as well (though not as much as me), so she is having full acces to use all my other polishes for the next year. I think shes satisfied with the trade &#65279;


This friday I am going to get Black Satin (Europe version) from a dear friend. She does not like the formula, so we're swapping my BU of China Glace Fairy Dust for her Black Satin. YAY.


----------



## pond23

I 'need' all of the non-lippie items in this collection. I hope Chanel.com releases these soon!


----------



## ladystara

I'm tempted to order from Chanel.com to take advantage of free shipping!  Do you ladies know if the christmas packaging is the chanel jacket?  I would love to have that!


----------



## PearlsnFlats

I just purchased the tweed pink blush from the holiday collection & it is absolutely gorgeous on !!!! I highly recommend it


----------



## anechcka

sweetart said:


> Temptalia has more pics of the spring collection!
> http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-spring-2011-makeup-collection
> 
> I pre-ordered the ombres perlees, the quad, the gris scintillant crayon, espiegle JC, and all 3 polishes :shame: I'll have to check out the lip products in person before deciding.




I WISH I DIDN'T SEE THIS THREAD!  Ugh, lol.  Definitely need to see the swatches for everything first, but the lipstick, quad, nailpolishes, and ombres perlees are piquing my interest.


----------



## krazydaisy

the spring collection is a must have, i love the polish tooo


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> Is that it? I just thought it was an RC...but it does look a little longer and slender than the regular lipsticks.
> 
> I'm the opposite, I have many lip glosses and slowly starting to buy more lipsticks. I bought my first lip liner a couple weeks ago. I've been missing out! I'm trying to not buy anymore glosses or lipsticks but it's so hard to resist, especially when new products come out.



I guess it does look a little longer! hmmm... 
I am all about lipsticks. I used to love glosses too but they're just too tacky. All of them.


----------



## 8seventeen19

sweetart said:


> Temptalia has more pics of the spring collection!
> http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-spring-2011-makeup-collection
> 
> I pre-ordered the ombres perlees, the quad, the gris scintillant crayon, espiegle JC, and all 3 polishes :shame: I'll have to check out the lip products in person before deciding.



My dream list!!!  

I think I am going to have to only settle for the quad and black pearl. I REALLY want the liner and the JC though...


ETA: Just saw the marketing on Temptalia... not loving it, at all. I loved the runway looks so much but I guess it's good to see the colors are versatile. 

Question though... on the runway did they use the quad Regard Perle, or the Ombres Perlees de Chanel? I am wondering if the Palette is just an expanded version of the quad and they're the same colors.


----------



## xpurseloverx

the spring nail polish looks devine i only planned on getting black pearl but after seening pearl drop and peche (the peach polish) i might have to buy all three lol cant waittt


----------



## nicci404

Better pictures 

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2010/...les-de-chanel-collection-for-spring-2011.html


----------



## monokuro

Omg.. the Chanel Ombres Perlees de Chanel looks absolutely gorgeouss!


----------



## chantel

Hi, I don't know if someone's already asked this but does anyone know if it's true that they're discontinuing Teint Innocence?


----------



## nicci404

chantel said:


> Hi, I don't know if someone's already asked this but does anyone know if it's true that they're discontinuing Teint Innocence?



I heard that Vitalumiere Aqua is supposed to replace it when it comes out...


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> I heard that Vitalumiere Aqua is supposed to replace it when it comes out...



I've read that in numerous places. I think the new formula (from what I've read) will be amazing and I am a Teint Innocent fan.


----------



## bjayadesigns

I just ordered some Chanel Eyeliner cant wait to try it out!


----------



## nicci404

shoeaddictklw said:


> I've read that in numerous places. I think the new formula (from what I've read) will be amazing and I am a Teint Innocent fan.


 
yea, I am excited to try it out! I heard there are three different finishes - matte, dewy, & (natural - only in Asia) though . I wish it was out in the US already!


----------



## nicci404

bjayadesigns said:


> I just ordered some Chanel Eyeliner cant wait to try it out!


 

yay! You'll love it! what color did you get?


----------



## scarlet555

Is US always the last the get any products?  What's going on here?  Are other places being used as experiments(product sell and not guinea pigs) for new products?


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Lumieres Byzantines de Chanel Palette

http://www.bellasbeautyspot.com/2010/12/chanel-lumieres-byzantines-de-chanel.html

Interesting but I'm not sure if I would use it. I don't think I even have these kind of colors in my stash. Lots of gold!


----------



## nekonat

nicci404 said:


> Chanel Lumieres Byzantines de Chanel Palette
> 
> http://www.bellasbeautyspot.com/2010/12/chanel-lumieres-byzantines-de-chanel.html
> 
> Interesting but I'm not sure if I would use it. I don't think I even have these kind of colors in my stash. Lots of gold!



Wow...and it's creamy too...that's tdf! But I agree with you, I wouldn't be sure if I would use it either!


----------



## misstrine85

I just did a CRAZY purchase


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Spill it, woman.


----------



## Spendaholic

this month my 1st of 2 ebay uk wins.
Chanel Nail Poish 481 Fantastic BNIB. 






My 2nd win should be here at the weekend Hope ????


----------



## nekonat

misstrine85 said:


> I just did a CRAZY purchase


????? what what what?


----------



## krazydaisy

i want to know the crazy purchase tooo!


----------



## Mette

krazydaisy said:


> i want to know the crazy purchase tooo!


Me too! 

*Spendaholic*, I love Fantastic. I recently left my bottle in Paris accidentally. :cry: I am definitely going to have to hunt down another one.  Congrats on your ebay win!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Lets hear about the crazy purchase???!!!


----------



## bjayadesigns

nicci404 said:


> yay! You'll love it! what color did you get?


 

I got black I cant wait! I love the Chanel gloss but thats all I own of Chanel makeup! I do use the Chanel foundation brush however and it has been the best brush ive ever had!


----------



## misstrine85

I dont wanna tell until it has arrived safely, dont wanna jinx it.


----------



## nicci404

misstrine85 said:


> I dont wanna tell until it has arrived safely, dont wanna jinx it.



Don't mean to be rude but why make an announcement about it and tease everyone but then you won't say anything till it arrives.  I would think it would be better to wait till it arrives and then rave about it....but that's just me.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Well, whatever misstrine purchased, can't wait to see it!


So I purchased Bleu de Chanel for DH (if you haven't sniffed this one, you must, it makes me swoon!) Anway, I had to purchase something for myself so I bought Le Crayon Yeux in Coffee Bean. I hadn't tried this liner (I have a couple of the stylo yeux waterproof liners). Also received a deluxe GWP Sublimage Eye that I've been wanting to try


----------



## Spendaholic

Mette said:


> Me too!
> 
> *Spendaholic*, I love Fantastic. I recently left my bottle in Paris accidentally. :cry: I am definitely going to have to hunt down another one. Congrats on your ebay win!


 
 I'm sorry you lost yours, im loving this colour, just wish i had pruchased it earlier. You have to get another.


----------



## bjayadesigns

does anyone know if Chanel still makes glossimers in Sirop or Coral Reef?


----------



## nekonat

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^Well, whatever misstrine purchased, can't wait to see it!
> 
> 
> So I purchased Bleu de Chanel for DH (if you haven't sniffed this one, you must, it makes me swoon!) Anway, I had to purchase something for myself so I bought Le Crayon Yeux in Coffee Bean. I hadn't tried this liner (I have a couple of the stylo yeux waterproof liners). Also received a deluxe GWP Sublimage Eye that I've been wanting to try



I'm a big fan of the waterproof ones but I've never tried this one out! How is the wear time?


----------



## sweetart

bjayadesigns said:


> does anyone know if Chanel still makes glossimers in Sirop or Coral Reef?



Both are discontinued. Coral Reef is my personal fave 



it'sanaddiction said:


> ^Well, whatever misstrine purchased, can't wait to see it!
> 
> 
> So I purchased Bleu de Chanel for DH (if you haven't sniffed this one, you must, it makes me swoon!) Anway, I had to purchase something for myself so I bought Le Crayon Yeux in Coffee Bean. I hadn't tried this liner (I have a couple of the stylo yeux waterproof liners). Also received a deluxe GWP Sublimage Eye that I've been wanting to try



I love Bleu!!! Unfortunately, my husband doesn't.  My mom liked it too so I bought a bottle for my dad when the VIB sale was going on. 

I also made a similar purchase for myself from Chanel. I got the liner in berry and the same samples!


----------



## misstrine85

Anyone who can recommend me Chanel skincare?

I am 25, have very sensitive skin, am dry on chin and forehead, sliiiiightly greasy on the nose (just in the crease of the nostrils).


----------



## coco5

it'sanaddiction said:


> So I purchased Bleu de Chanel for DH (if you haven't sniffed this one, you must, it makes me swoon!)



LOL i agree. When I got my Rouge Coco mademoiselle i got a sample of Bleu de Chanel that I gave to my dad and he loves it. 
I should buy him the bottle.


----------



## nekonat

coco5 said:


> LOL i agree. When I got my Rouge Coco mademoiselle i got a sample of Bleu de Chanel that I gave to my dad and he loves it.
> I should buy him the bottle.


  Christmas gift?


----------



## Mette

misstrine85 said:


> Anyone who can recommend me Chanel skincare?
> 
> I am 25, have very sensitive skin, am dry on chin and forehead, sliiiiightly greasy on the nose (just in the crease of the nostrils).


I have quite sensitive skin and have benefited from the Comfort range (it's the one with blue writing).

I have used:
- comfort foaming cleanser
- comfort toner
- hydramax for moisturiser
- sublimage in the evening, particularly in winter

If you visit your Chanel counter, they should be able to assist and make recommendations.  I'm not sure where in DK you are, but there are Chanel counters in Copenhagen - at Magasin at Kongens Nytorv and at Illum on Strøget.  I can't remember whether the Chanel boutique on Strøget does skincare.


----------



## nicci404

misstrine85 said:


> Anyone who can recommend me Chanel skincare?
> 
> I am 25, have very sensitive skin, am dry on chin and forehead, sliiiiightly greasy on the nose (just in the crease of the nostrils).



I'm 27 and my skin type is similar to yours. But a couple of my close friends have very sensitive skin and they used Chanel skincare and both broke out (they think it was cause of the fragrance)  I have used a few items from the line and one thing I noticed is most of the items have a strong fragrance ( it doesn't smell bad - it's just strong) some people dislike that. 

I have good luck with these products...

Silky Soothing Toner - alcohol free
Intense Refining Skin Complex - oil control 

I really liked hydramax + active  - active moisture gel cream but I broke out a little from it. Not sure why but thought maybe it had to do w/the strong smell.

I would hit up a counter & get some samples before making the plunge.


----------



## krazydaisy

^i like the hydramax + active - active moisture gel cream too, it does have a strong smell, i'm happy it did not broke me out. i'm almost finish with my jar too. i would highly recommend


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nekonat said:


> I'm a big fan of the waterproof ones but I've never tried this one out! How is the wear time?


 
I can't say much on the wear time, other than I wore it for about 4 hours and it stayed put. It does apply easier than the waterproof. You know, no tugging, it's very creamy and I like that.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

sweetart - Ohh you got the new one? I was tempted but didn't want to chance it since I was buying online. Would you be able to swatch it?


----------



## Spendaholic

Hi everyone, i just got my New-To-Me Rare Nail Polish today.

Chanel 103 Pulsion (chocolate brown).
2 coats. im loving this colour.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

^^ So beautiful!!!! Where did you find this gem?


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

it'sanaddiction said:


> So I purchased Bleu de Chanel for DH (if you haven't sniffed this one, you must, it makes me swoon!)



Mr. Stoner just asked for this.  I guess he likes the samples I gave him from my orders. :ninja:


----------



## nicci404

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Mr. Stoner just asked for this.  I guess he likes the samples I gave him from my orders. :ninja:



My boyfriend asked for this as well for Xmas. I was surprised. He got a small sample the last time I went to the counter & loved it. I thought something was wrong with him - since he doesn't wear cologne much and that it's from Chanel.


----------



## Spendaholic

Izzy's Mom said:


> ^^ So beautiful!!!! Where did you find this gem?


 
I found it while looking in the comestics area of Ebay uk under Chanel. (Health & Beauty - Make-up & Tools)
& A Real Gem at £3.99 + £2.00 Delivery.


----------



## girlygirl3

Picked up:
Rouge Allure Laques in Santal and Stunt


----------



## nekonat

girlygirl3 said:


> Picked up:
> Rouge Allure Laques in Santal and Stunt



LOVE santal!! Those are gorgeous choices!


----------



## nekonat

it'sanaddiction said:


> I can't say much on the wear time, other than I wore it for about 4 hours and it stayed put. It does apply easier than the waterproof. You know, no tugging, it's very creamy and I like that.



Yeah, the tugging is really rough on the eyes.  Maybe I'll give this a try the next time I'm at the counter!


----------



## girlygirl3

nekonat said:


> LOVE santal!! Those are gorgeous choices!


 
Thanks!  It was about time I got Santal!


----------



## coco5

nekonat said:


> Christmas gift?



 yes i think so.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Recently I finally caved and got Particuliere n/p - tried it for the first time today, formula is fabulous and the color is a new fave.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

If anyone is looking for hard to find items check out Izzy's. I've ordered from them before, and the items are authentic and shipped quickly! I just placed another order and got the JC Blush in Pink Explosion (I"ve regretted not getting this and have been looking for it). Lots of new items have been listed since I last checked. I know I sound like I work for them, but I'm so excited to see some of these items! Check out Guerlain too 

http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/new_arrivals.html


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> If anyone is looking for hard to find items check out Izzy's. I've ordered from them before, and the items are authentic and shipped quickly! I just placed another order and got the JC Blush in Pink Explosion (I"ve regretted not getting this and have been looking for it). Lots of new items have been listed since I last checked. I know I sound like I work for them, but I'm so excited to see some of these items! Check out Guerlain too
> 
> http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/new_arrivals.html



I agree! it is a great site to find items that you've missed out on. I was looking everywhere for my shade in Guerlain foundation - one of the lighest shades, and was able to find it. I was so happy! Now I just need to order it


----------



## nicci404

http://www.youtube.com/user/pixiwoo#p/u/13/h71HJTSDEIE

She used three new items from the Spring collection...

JC blush - Espiegle
Peche lip pencil
Coquette Rough Allure

starts at 19:23


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Some swatches of the Ombres Perlees eyeshadow palette:

http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2010/12/chanel-spring-collection-les-perles-de.html


----------



## nicci404

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Some swatches of the Ombres Perlees eyeshadow palette:
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2010/12/chanel-spring-collection-les-perles-de.html


 
thanks Bourgeois! the swatches are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bridget S.

it'sanaddiction said:


> If anyone is looking for hard to find items check out Izzy's. I've ordered from them before, and the items are authentic and shipped quickly! I just placed another order and got the JC Blush in Pink Explosion (I"ve regretted not getting this and have been looking for it). Lots of new items have been listed since I last checked. I know I sound like I work for them, but I'm so excited to see some of these items! Check out Guerlain too
> 
> http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/new_arrivals.html



Pink Explosion is one of my very favourite blushes! Glad you found it!


----------



## nekonat

it'sanaddiction said:


> If anyone is looking for hard to find items check out Izzy's. I've ordered from them before, and the items are authentic and shipped quickly! I just placed another order and got the JC Blush in Pink Explosion (I"ve regretted not getting this and have been looking for it). Lots of new items have been listed since I last checked. I know I sound like I work for them, but I'm so excited to see some of these items! Check out Guerlain too
> 
> http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/new_arrivals.html




Thanks!!!


----------



## cassandra22007

Just got PROMESSE eye quad and BERRY eye liner!

I usually know what Chanel makeup is coming out months in advance, but Promesse just slipped past me I guess. When Riva came out, I thought it was weird that there was nothing for eyes and I'm still not sure why they weren't released at the same time. Anyway, Promesse was an impulse buy but I'm pretty happy with it. I usually wear really dark eyes and it will be a nice to have something light and airy for a change. I think it is a great "ice queen" look for winter (with Riva), and since I definitely won't be hitting any resorts this year I will certainly use it as winter look. I was a little disappointed when I first opened it because I thought the brown and pink were too similar to the Holiday quad, but they are actually really different. The light green and light blue are a little "chalky" but I'm not used to such light colors so it may take me awhile to get them applied right. The Berry eyeliner is really beautiful, it has a very pretty shimmer with tiny glitter.


----------



## misstrine85

cassandra22007 said:


> Just got PROMESSE eye quad and BERRY eye liner!
> 
> I usually know what Chanel makeup is coming out months in advance, but Promesse just slipped past me I guess. When Riva came out, I thought it was weird that there was nothing for eyes and I'm still not sure why they weren't released at the same time. Anyway, Promesse was an impulse buy but I'm pretty happy with it. I usually wear really dark eyes and it will be a nice to have something light and airy for a change. I think it is a great "ice queen" look for winter (with Riva), and since I definitely won't be hitting any resorts this year I will certainly use it as winter look. I was a little disappointed when I first opened it because I thought the brown and pink were too similar to the Holiday quad, but they are actually really different. The light green and light blue are a little "chalky" but I'm not used to such light colors so it may take me awhile to get them applied right. The Berry eyeliner is really beautiful, it has a very pretty shimmer with tiny glitter.
> 
> View attachment 1273035
> 
> 
> View attachment 1273036


 
I have Berry as well. It looks lovely with my green eyes.


----------



## pond23

^ I got Promesse and Berry too. The reviews on Cafe Makeup sealed the deal for me. So far I haven't played with either one.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I just ordered Berry too! Didn't want to pass up the free shipping deal that ends soon!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Some swatches of the Ombres Perlees eyeshadow palette:
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2010/12/chanel-spring-collection-les-perles-de.html


 

Thanks for the link! Colors are pretty, but I'm thinking they may be a bit too shimmery for me. That would be a relief to my wallet  (except I love all the polishes)


----------



## sweetart

it'sanaddiction said:


> Thanks for the link! Colors are pretty, but *I'm thinking they may be a bit too shimmery for me*. That would be a relief to my wallet  (except I love all the polishes)



same here but I think I still want it along with almost everything else in the collection.  lol


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Purchased Illusion D'or polish - so in love with it


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The Spring Collection is now online! I purchased all three nail polishes and the GRIS SCINTILLANT eye pencil. For now I decided to pass on that gorgeous eye palette


----------



## girlygirl3

Picked up Downtown lip gloss (holiday).  It's so beautifully mauve-y!


----------



## Iluvbags

it'sanaddiction said:


> The Spring Collection is now online! I purchased all three nail polishes and the GRIS SCINTILLANT eye pencil. For now I decided to pass on that gorgeous eye palette


 
Im scared to look at the new collections.  LOL!  I know I will want something


----------



## girlygirl3

girlygirl3 said:


> Picked up Downtown lip gloss (holiday). It's so beautifully mauve-y!


 
Sorry -  please ignore/delete!  It was late and I posted in the wrong thread!


----------



## cassandra22007

Those of you who have the Promese quad- has anyone tried applying the light blue or light green with a wet sponge applicator? I am wearing it today for the first time and I tried using my usual #2 Chanel brush and I couldn't really pick up any color with it. So I just used the mini sponge applicator that comes with the shadows, and that worked better but it is still too light for my taste. I'm always nervous about doing wet applications for some reason, I think I'm going to ruin the shadows--even though I know Chanels can be worn either way.


----------



## pond23

cassandra22007 said:


> Those of you who have the Promese quad- has anyone tried applying the light blue or light green with a wet sponge applicator? I am wearing it today for the first time and I tried using my usual #2 Chanel brush and I couldn't really pick up any color with it. So I just used the mini sponge applicator that comes with the shadows, and that worked better but it is still too light for my taste. I'm always nervous about doing wet applications for some reason, I think I'm going to ruin the shadows--even though I know Chanels can be worn either way.


 
^ I have the Promesse quad, but I haven't had the guts to try the shadows wet. I'm also worried about ruining the eye shadows even though I know a lot of people apply them wet. If I summon enough courage, I will post the results.


----------



## krazydaisy

Iluvbags said:


> Im scared to look at the new collections.  LOL!  I know I will want something


I'm scared too...well my wallet will scream at me more


----------



## Bridget S.

I placed a big order online with Chanel and got the quint shadows, the quad shadows, Espiegle blush and Black Pearl nail polish. Then I saw on makeupandbeautyblog that one of the girls had seen it at Macy's NY, so I started calling my stores. No one had live products, but Neimans had the testers out, so off I went! They had the national artist there, so he had a cancelled appointment, so they put me in the chair. I asked for dramatic! I was not expecting to be worked on, so I wore a face of makeup, so he worked around my blush. The quint shadows are sheer and sparkly, the green in the quad is *amazing*. I wanted to try the lipsticks on (since I bought Stunning online and it is anything BUT!) and preordered all except Peregrina, just too milky orange on my lips! 

Top lipsticks Top Left: Flamboyance, Bottom Left: Coquette, Top Right: Peregrina, Bottom Right: Jersey Rose. 
Quint from L to R as sold. 
Regarde Perele Quad. 
On Right side, down hand is Espiegle.


----------



## cassandra22007

pond23 said:


> ^ I have the Promesse quad, but I haven't had the guts to try the shadows wet. I'm also worried about ruining the eye shadows even though I know a lot of people apply them wet. If I summon enough courage, I will post the results.



I recently tried the wet application on a quad from last year that I ended up really hating because the colors just didn't show up when applied, and it worked really well for at least 2 of the colors. One of them got a weird texture. But I guess I should just go for it with Promesse, I really like those pastel colors and want them to look good! I'll let you know if I do it!


----------



## Bridget S.

Another, I'm hoping I captured the gold effect that the white shadow in the quad had and the sparkle of the green shadow.

Full face I have the peach, green and white shades from the quad, Celadon eyeliner, Exceptionelle mascara, MAC Blush Baby (which looks strangely peachy here) MAC Strada to contour and Chanel Chintz lipstick.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^OMG gorgeousness!  Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## sweetart

this collection!!!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

^^


----------



## cassandra22007

sweetart said:


> this collection!!!



What a FABULOUS picture!! I definitely have to get at least one of the eye shadows.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bridget S. said:


> Another, I'm hoping I captured the gold effect that the white shadow in the quad had and the sparkle of the green shadow.
> 
> Full face I have the peach, green and white shades from the quad, Celadon eyeliner, Exceptionelle mascara, MAC Blush Baby (which looks strangely peachy here) MAC Strada to contour and Chanel Chintz lipstick.


 
This looks beautiful on you! Thanks for all the swatches and descriptions too


----------



## Cheryl

sweetart said:


> this collection!!!



OMG, I was holding strong until I saw this


----------



## girlygirl3

Bridget S. said:


> Another, I'm hoping I captured the gold effect that the white shadow in the quad had and the sparkle of the green shadow.
> 
> Full face I have the peach, green and white shades from the quad, Celadon eyeliner, Exceptionelle mascara, MAC Blush Baby (which looks strangely peachy here) MAC Strada to contour and Chanel Chintz lipstick.


 
Gorgeous!
You really know how to rock these colors!


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> this collection!!!


 Wow, congrats!  I'm really liking the quint e/s!


----------



## LovesYSL

Please forgive my ignorance but can you purchase Chanel cosmetics in their boutiques? Specifically 57th Street NYC?


----------



## Izzy's Mom

LovesYSL said:


> Please forgive my ignorance but can you purchase Chanel cosmetics in their boutiques? Specifically 57th Street NYC?



They have a small counter area on the first floor near the back stairs.


----------



## LovesYSL

^^^^ Perfect! I wanted to pick up some Chanel cosmetics for gifts when I'm in the neighborhood. Hopefully they'll wrap them up nicely!


----------



## nicci404

sweetart said:


> this collection!!!



I love the box it came in!  oh yeah, nice collection too!


----------



## gga

it'sanaddiction said:


> If anyone is looking for hard to find items check out Izzy's. I've ordered from them before, and the items are authentic and shipped quickly! I just placed another order and got the JC Blush in Pink Explosion (I"ve regretted not getting this and have been looking for it). Lots of new items have been listed since I last checked. I know I sound like I work for them, but I'm so excited to see some of these items! Check out Guerlain too
> 
> http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/new_arrivals.html



Thank you for this!  I had no idea, and I'm thrilled!  I've found several things I wanted that were out of stock or unavailable. You're so generous to share the find!  Thank you!


----------



## jeshika

got the black pearl nail polish last night and i'm wearing it right now! i reallly like it!!!

i also got the  ombres perlees palette, espiegle blush and genie lipgloss. Thinking of going back for the quad palette.


----------



## pond23

cassandra22007 said:


> I recently tried the wet application on a quad from last year that I ended up really hating because the colors just didn't show up when applied, and it worked really well for at least 2 of the colors. One of them got a weird texture. But I guess I should just go for it with Promesse, *I really like those pastel colors and want them to look good! I'll let you know if I do it*!


 
^ Please do!  I really want Promesse to work out. Many years ago, Chanel had this gorgeous quad with 3 easter egg pastel colors and 1 grey-black shade. I forgot the name of it, but I loved it. I am hoping that Promesse comes close to that long discontinued quad.


----------



## scarlet555

Bridget S. said:


> Another, I'm hoping I captured the gold effect that the white shadow in the quad had and the sparkle of the green shadow.
> 
> Full face I have the peach, green and white shades from the quad, Celadon eyeliner, Exceptionelle mascara, MAC Blush Baby (which looks strangely peachy here) MAC Strada to contour and Chanel Chintz lipstick.


 

Bridget thank you so much for showing swatches and application on your beautiful face.  This helps a lot.  You look fantastic.


----------



## misstrine85

I recieved my crazy purchase yesterday... *drumroll*

HOLOGRAPHIC


----------



## Mette

misstrine85 said:


> I recieved my crazy purchase yesterday... *drumroll*
> 
> HOLOGRAPHIC


We need photos, *misstrine*!  The swatches I've seen on google look amazing!!


----------



## Bridget S.

Thanks ladies, very kind! I loved the green malachite shade in the quad so much that I also ordered it at Neimans as a back up. I was able to pick it up last night. I will try and get better swatches, but it's kind of dreary here today, so I don't think pics will be good : /  (And as an aside, we just moved to Massachusetts and I miss shopping in Florida with my regular Sales Associates, the Neimans SA didn't put one sample or gift in, with a $150 order?? I found that annoying, my FL SA would have put a few samples in. Do your SA's do the same or am I expecting too much?? I may start doing charge sends, it may be worth the wait for the samples.)


----------



## misstrine85

Mette said:


> We need photos, *misstrine*! The swatches I've seen on google look amazing!!


 
I have not been able to get a pick in the sun (since there has not been much), but here you go


----------



## girlygirl3

Bridget S. said:


> Thanks ladies, very kind! I loved the green malachite shade in the quad so much that I also ordered it at Neimans as a back up. I was able to pick it up last night. I will try and get better swatches, but it's kind of dreary here today, so I don't think pics will be good : / (*And as an aside, we just moved to Massachusetts and I miss shopping in Florida with my regular Sales Associates, the Neimans SA didn't put one sample or gift in, with a $150 order?? I found that annoying, my FL SA would have put a few samples in. Do your SA's do the same or am I expecting too much??* I may start doing charge sends, it may be worth the wait for the samples.)


 
I think it's sooo random!  I went to Bergdorf's recently and purchased some lippies during the $25 GC for $100 purchase.  I never dealt with the SA before but she handed me a cute little shopping bag with great samples.
Other times at various stores, I may or may not get anything with a $100 purchase.


----------



## Bridget S.

Interesting, maybe the SA's just know me too well!


----------



## cassandra22007

pond23 said:


> ^ Please do!  I really want Promesse to work out. Many years ago, Chanel had this gorgeous quad with 3 easter egg pastel colors and 1 grey-black shade. I forgot the name of it, but I loved it. I am hoping that Promesse comes close to that long discontinued quad.


 
Unfortunately the wet application trick did not work with at least the minty green eyeshadow. I was in a bit of a rush when I tried it, but it just did not work. The damp sponge didn't pick up any color and then didn't transfer any color to my eyes. I actually had to scratch off the top layer of the eyeshadow that had gotten damp from the sponge. The pink and brown both seem pretty good, but the blue and green are problems for me so far. I guess I should play with it a little more and keep trying, but for now I'm sadly giving this Quad a ...


----------



## pond23

Bridget S. said:


> Thanks ladies, very kind! I loved the green malachite shade in the quad so much that I also ordered it at Neimans as a back up. I was able to pick it up last night. I will try and get better swatches, but it's kind of dreary here today, so I don't think pics will be good : / (And as an aside, we just moved to Massachusetts and I miss shopping in Florida with my regular Sales Associates, the Neimans SA didn't put one sample or gift in, with a $150 order?? I found that annoying, my FL SA would have put a few samples in. Do your SA's do the same or am I expecting too much?? I may start doing charge sends, it may be worth the wait for the samples.)


 
^ Most Chanel SAs that I have encountered at Neiman Marcus have been very stingy with samples. I suspect that they hoard it for a few select customers and friends, and that they sell some on ebay. I personally would do charge sends if you are going to spend big moolah on Chanel.  The samples make the purchasing experience so much more fulfilling and fun.


----------



## pond23

cassandra22007 said:


> Unfortunately the wet application trick did not work with at least the minty green eyeshadow. I was in a bit of a rush when I tried it, but it just did not work. The damp sponge didn't pick up any color and then didn't transfer any color to my eyes. I actually had to scratch off the top layer of the eyeshadow that had gotten damp from the sponge. The pink and brown both seem pretty good, but the blue and green are problems for me so far. I guess I should play with it a little more and keep trying, but for now I'm sadly giving this Quad a ...


 
^ Thank you for the review cassandra! It's so disappointing that Promesse turned out to be a dud. I guess I will only use it dry, and try somehow to make it look okay so that I can justify the purchase.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

misstrine, can't wait to see pics of that holo mani.  I've come so close to picking that up on ebay so many times, but can never bring myself to pull the trigger.  Seeing that I paid almost the same amount for the Moscou collection recently, it's probably only a matter of time. :greengrin:

Mr. Stoner gave me an early xmas pressie today, *Black Pearl.  *








Also, earlier this month he got me *Dragon *Vernis and Lip Laque







I love that man.


----------



## Mette

How exciting, *BourgeoisStoner*!  Let us know how you find BP - it's growing on me every time I see it!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I got a package from Chanel! All 3 of the Spring polishes and the Gris Scintillant Eyeliner. I won't be waiting til Spring to be wearing Black Pearl or Pearl Drop, just waiting til Christmas is over!


----------



## cassandra22007

pond23 said:


> ^ Thank you for the review cassandra! It's so disappointing that Promesse turned out to be a dud. I guess I will only use it dry, and try somehow to make it look okay so that I can justify the purchase.


 
Your very welcome! Today I wore the pink and brown shadows and they look/worked great! So I guess I'll just be having a love+hate relationship with Promesse, at least it isn't a total loss. With the pale green, I really just had to pile it on to get it to a point where it looked shimmery and green--not like chalk dust--but the brown and pink go on great.


----------



## Bridget S.

pond23 said:


> ^ Most Chanel SAs that I have encountered at Neiman Marcus have been very stingy with samples. I suspect that they hoard it for a few select customers and friends, and that they sell some on ebay. I personally would do charge sends if you are going to spend big moolah on Chanel.  The samples make the purchasing experience so much more fulfilling and fun.


Sometimes I feel that I'm being greedy wanting samples, but it's fun to try new things! Why do charge sends make a difference?


----------



## Bridget S.

BourgeoisStoner said:


> misstrine, can't wait to see pics of that holo mani.  I've come so close to picking that up on ebay so many times, but can never bring myself to pull the trigger.  Seeing that I paid almost the same amount for the Moscou collection recently, it's probably only a matter of time. :greengrin:
> 
> Mr. Stoner gave me an early xmas pressie today, *Black Pearl.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, earlier this month he got me *Dragon *Vernis and Lip Laque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that man.



How sweet of your hubby! : ) A lovely gift!


----------



## Bridget S.

it'sanaddiction said:


> I got a package from Chanel! All 3 of the Spring polishes and the Gris Scintillant Eyeliner. I won't be waiting til Spring to be wearing Black Pearl or Pearl Drop, just waiting til Christmas is over!



Ooooh pretty!! Can you do swatches and modelling pics for us please!?


----------



## cassandra22007

pond23 said:


> ^ Most Chanel SAs that I have encountered at Neiman Marcus have been very stingy with samples. I suspect that they hoard it for a few select customers and friends, and that they sell some on ebay. I personally would do charge sends if you are going to spend big moolah on Chanel.  The samples make the purchasing experience so much more fulfilling and fun.


 
I never get why some places are stingy with samples, I have seriously made soooo many purchases based on samples I have received and loved. It is really poor business to horde them, they are basically just shutting out potential sales by not giving them out.


----------



## Needanotherbag

it'sanaddiction said:


> I got a package from Chanel! All 3 of the Spring polishes and the Gris Scintillant Eyeliner. I won't be waiting til Spring to be wearing Black Pearl or Pearl Drop, just waiting til Christmas is over!


So pretty!  Would love to see some swatches!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I would love to swatch but it will have to wait! I have wrapping, cleaning, hair appt, etc... I will as soon as I can!


----------



## bjayadesigns

I wanted to get the Chanel Star glossimer but they were all out


----------



## OnyxBear

it'sanaddiction said:


> If anyone is looking for hard to find items check out Izzy's. I've ordered from them before, and the items are authentic and shipped quickly! I just placed another order and got the JC Blush in Pink Explosion (I"ve regretted not getting this and have been looking for it). Lots of new items have been listed since I last checked. I know I sound like I work for them, but I'm so excited to see some of these items! Check out Guerlain too
> 
> http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/new_arrivals.html


Thank you for this link! I've never heard of them and I see quite a few things I've been having trouble finding.


----------



## pond23

Bridget S. said:


> Sometimes I feel that I'm being greedy wanting samples, but it's fun to try new things! Why do charge sends make a difference?


 
^ There seems to be a lot of 'politics' regarding samples in high-end department stores such as NM. I have had some SAs, including a former one at Boston NM (I used to live in Mass.), admit to me that they have to take the samples from the drawer when the other bossier SAs aren't looking. So I am assuming that with charge sends, maybe they have time to go foraging for samples. Sometimes the samples are hidden. It is all just too weird and complicated for me.


----------



## pond23

cassandra22007 said:


> I never get why some places are stingy with samples, I have seriously made soooo many purchases based on samples I have received and loved. It is really poor business to horde them, they are basically just shutting out potential sales by not giving them out.


 
^ I know! I have made so many skincare purchases because of samples - Kiehl's Centella Asiatica Cleanser, Chanel cleansers (all 3), Chanel eye makeup remover, Clarins Contouring Facial Lift, etc. I have even told SAs that I will shop more with them if they give me some samples (and they know that I am a makeup and skincare fiend), and they still hoard them. It really is a poor and foolish business practice on their end.


----------



## cassandra22007

pond23 said:


> ^ I know! I have made so many skincare purchases because of samples - Kiehl's Centella Asiatica Cleanser, Chanel cleansers (all 3), Chanel eye makeup remover, Clarins Contouring Facial Lift, etc. I have even told SAs that I will shop more with them if they give me some samples (and they know that I am a makeup and skincare fiend), and they still hoard them. It really is a poor and foolish business practice on their end.



I definitely got two Chanel Hydromax products ($200+), Chanel eye makeup remover, mascara, and a facial cleanser (so we're up to $300 at least) based on Chanel samples--some of which I've had to pry out of those SA's tight grips!! 

NM may not be too generous with samples normally, but during their beauty events they are usually pretty great, of course you have to spend a bundle to get the good samples. (Sorry to stray off topic a little, but....) I was introduced to Chantecaille products via NM beauty event samples and it has become my #1 skin care brand, so that teeny sample was definitely worth effort to give me! Kiehl's used to be awesome with samples, in their stand-alone stores anyway. I used to come out of there with literally a dozen or so sample packets of products, many of which I returned to purchase. I've noticed they have become a little more stingy the last few times I've been there. I will usually make a point to tell beauty SA's: "I received a sample of XX and would like to buy it" which is a huge hint to keep em coming! It is definitely hit and miss though.


----------



## Needanotherbag

it'sanaddiction said:


> I would love to swatch but it will have to wait! I have wrapping, cleaning, hair appt, etc... I will as soon as I can!



Totally understand...I've got much of the same on my to do list today as well!
But, I am heading to Nordies tonight for some last minute gift shopping, and stopping by the Chanel counter for fun...


----------



## Bridget S.

The SA called me to tell me my items arrived in store, when I went to pick them up, she had left for the day, so another younger girl went to the back and pulled my bag. I looked and saw no samples so I asked for some and she went to the Chanel counter and couldn't find any, so she gave me fragrance samples instead. I asked her name, said thank you and that I would shop with her in future and I will. The day that I placed my order they were giving out deluxe samples of the Sublimage cream. I guess I should have asked the SA to set a few samples aside for me.


----------



## nicci404

Bridget S. said:


> Thanks ladies, very kind! I loved the green malachite shade in the quad so much that I also ordered it at Neimans as a back up. I was able to pick it up last night. I will try and get better swatches, but it's kind of dreary here today, so I don't think pics will be good : /  (And as an aside, we just moved to Massachusetts and I miss shopping in Florida with my regular Sales Associates, the Neimans SA didn't put one sample or gift in, with a $150 order?? I found that annoying, my FL SA would have put a few samples in. Do your SA's do the same or am I expecting too much?? I may start doing charge sends, it may be worth the wait for the samples.)



I have been to one SA for almost a year now and she takes really good care of me. I don't have to ask for samples - even after I purchased my first item from her. She just put some in my bag. She'll ask if I want a specific sample now and is really generous about it. I think it also helps that I talk about personal things with her as well - she talks about her personal life and she'll ask me about my work and personal life...so it is not just about make-up. She said she doesn't like it when people just come in and out and don't talk to her at all. She said then she doesn't feel like a person when people do that. I got her a thank you card a couple months ago and plan to give her a xmas card this week. I think once you find a great SA there has to be effort on both sides.


----------



## Spendaholic

Hi Everyone, I Just Want To Show You My New Chanel Glossimer, Ebay UK Win BNIB.

Chanel Glossimer 87 Seashell.






I'm Loving This Colour. Its A Christmas resents To Myself.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Seashell is so pretty!  The color in the pic looks close to Unity which is my current Glossimer favorite.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Oh, I meant to add, for those that havent seen Black Pearl in person - AMAZING.  I'll be grabbing that and the Peach polish after xmas, loved them both!  I did pick up the quint, couldnt resist, my Nordies only had 3 left in stock and I've been drooling over it...


----------



## CoachDivaNC

I love the colors of Chanel eyeshadows, nail polish, and gloss  I do believe I will be trying Chanel in the new year!!!  thanks ladies for all the advice and pics


----------



## OnyxBear

*Spendaholic *- the Seashell glossimer is a beautiful color. Congrats!

DH went shopping today at Chanel Soho for his mom's and sister's Christmas gifts and picked up the new Ombres Perlees for me!


----------



## cassandra22007

OMG, Ombres Perlees is A.M.A.Z.I.N.G!!!!!!! I don't know if I have been this excited about an eyeshadow in months, and I get really excited about eyeshadow on a regular basis. I seriously want to play makeup counter all afternoon! 

Also got Black Pearl and Gris eyeshadow, both are blowing me away. This is by far one of the best complete Chanel collections IMO since I've been collecting (2-3 years). Usually I think a few things are duds, but I actually want almost everything in this collection. 

Here are a few quick pics, if I can figure out a good way to do pics of my eyes after I play with the shadows, I'll post!


----------



## OnyxBear

*cassandra *- the Perlees swatches look beautiful. I can't wait to try them out! Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## cassandra22007

Thanks *OnyxBear! *

I've been playing with the colors for ever! They are just so beautiful and there are so many combinations to do from conservative to ultra dramatic. Anyway, here are some pics, this is my first time doing "eyeshadow modeling" pics, so sorry if they aren't great and please excuse my messy eyebrows!


----------



## clk55girl

Spendaholic said:


> Hi Everyone, I Just Want To Show You My New Chanel Glossimer, Ebay UK Win BNIB.
> 
> Chanel Glossimer 87 Seashell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Loving This Colour. Its A Christmas resents To Myself.



I love, love, love this color.  My Bloomies SA told me Chanel was going to d/c this color so I went and bought 7 backups of it.


----------



## clk55girl

Cassandra: WOW, those colors are so pretty!  Looks like I'll be buying another "self-present" for Christmas haha.


----------



## cassandra22007

clk55girl said:


> Cassandra: WOW, those colors are so pretty!  Looks like I'll be buying another "self-present" for Christmas haha.



You should definitely get it--that was my exact excuse too even though I should be on a total ban right now! Haha I've already bought myself more "gifts from myself" than I can even count.... Balenciaga bag, 2 shipments of Chanel makeup, ummm... I can't even remember what else! For the last few years I've come to the conclusion that if I want it for a "Xmas gift," I gotta get it myself or I probably won't get it at all! Last year I got myself Louboutins and a Stephen Webster bracelet and the year before that I got myself a Lanvin necklace, and they were the best gifts I received! Oh, the pains of getting older where I can't just hand my dad a list anymore....actually I still do that, but this year I'm pretty sure it will just say "pay my CC bill"...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Just picked up Black Pearl and Pearl Drop from Halls this evening, the lady said they just got them in a few days ago!  I saw the 5 shadows, very tempting but I resisted that AND the quad... maybe later!


----------



## cassandra22007

bunnymasseuse said:


> Just picked up Black Pearl and Pearl Drop from Halls this evening, the lady said they just got them in a few days ago!  I saw the 5 shadows, very tempting but I resisted that AND the quad... maybe later!



Kansas City?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

cassandra22007 said:


> Kansas City?


Of course! I didn't know they had a counter in there till I wandered in by accident.


----------



## pond23

clk55girl said:


> I love, love, love this color. My Bloomies SA told me Chanel was going to d/c this color so I went and bought 7 backups of it.


 
^ Whaaat? Seashell is such a classic Chanel lip gloss color J. What are they thinking?


----------



## cassandra22007

bunnymasseuse said:


> Of course! I didn't know they had a counter in there till I wandered in by accident.



They have a pretty good one there. I might be there in a few days briefly, knowing they have the whole collection will definitely motivate me to stop in. Especially if Omaha Von Maur doesn't have them yet. I just need to get Pearl Drop and some lip glosses and skincare stuff.


----------



## Maedi

*cassandra* - you did a fantastic job on the eyes. I have those as well and am very impressed with the formula. Usually, creamy eye shadow doesn't stay on well  but these do and last a long time. They are amazing!


----------



## clk55girl

pond23 said:


> ^ Whaaat? Seashell is such a classic Chanel lip gloss color J. What are they thinking?



Hi S! I know, right?  I hope she made a mistake, but I heard it from 2 different SA's.  Seashell, sundress, and insouciance are my fave glossimers.  I tried on the black pearl today and it was love at first sight!  I'm going to Nordies tomorrow to buy 2 more backups.  I hope the make black pearl permanent like they did with paradoxal and the kaska beige quad.


----------



## clk55girl

cassandra22007 said:


> You should definitely get it--that was my exact excuse too even though I should be on a total ban right now! Haha I've already bought myself more "gifts from myself" than I can even count.... Balenciaga bag, 2 shipments of Chanel makeup, ummm... I can't even remember what else! For the last few years I've come to the conclusion that if I want it for a "Xmas gift," I gotta get it myself or I probably won't get it at all! Last year I got myself Louboutins and a Stephen Webster bracelet and the year before that I got myself a Lanvin necklace, and they were the best gifts I received! Oh, the pains of getting older where I can't just hand my dad a list anymore....actually I still do that, but this year I'm pretty sure it will just say "pay my CC bill"...



LOL, Bal bag-check, Chanel makeup-check, Mac haul-check.  ITA that getting gifts for yourself is the way to go.  You can only drop so many hints until it just gets to point of being tacky haha.  Loubies are great self-present too, but luckily nothing has caught my eye lately.  I have like 15 pairs of numero prives and like 15 more that I haven't even used.  I think I'm good in the Loubie dept for now.  LOL, I remember the good ole days of handing my parents a list.  If only life was still that easy..*sigh*


----------



## Mette

Cassandra22007, thank you so much for the swatches.

I love Les Ombres Perlees.


----------



## ladystara

Tempted to get the Ombres Perlees with Chanel's next free shipping!  But I'm worried about the dark colors as I usually go for natural looks!


----------



## Spendaholic

OnyxBear said:


> *Spendaholic *- the Seashell glossimer is a beautiful color. Congrats!
> DH went shopping today at Chanel Soho for his mom's and sister's Christmas gifts and picked up the new Ombres Perlees for me!


 


clk55girl said:


> I love, love, love this color. My Bloomies SA told me Chanel was going to d/c this color so I went and bought 7 backups of it.


 
*OnyxBear & clk55girl* -  im loving this colour & yes its sadly d/c.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

cassandra - So beautiful! thanks for the pics! Are you also wearing immitable mascara? your lashes are so long!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Here is quick swatches of BP, Peche Nacree and Pearl Drop. Each with 2 coats. The 2 lighter colors would look better IMO with 3 coats.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel is killing me! I couldn't hold out any longer on the Ombres Pearls palette ( it is LE!). I ordered at saks.com - FREE OVERNIGHT SHIPPING! with code Holidays!


----------



## CoachDivaNC

I had a question for all you ladies that have the glossimers. Are they sticky like some lip glosses? I have seen some amazing colors that I would like to get  Thanks Ladies


----------



## Bridget S.

nicci404 said:


> I have been to one SA for almost a year now and she takes really good care of me. I don't have to ask for samples - even after I purchased my first item from her. She just put some in my bag. She'll ask if I want a specific sample now and is really generous about it. I think it also helps that I talk about personal things with her as well - she talks about her personal life and she'll ask me about my work and personal life...so it is not just about make-up. She said she doesn't like it when people just come in and out and don't talk to her at all. She said then she doesn't feel like a person when people do that. I got her a thank you card a couple months ago and plan to give her a xmas card this week. I think once you find a great SA there has to be effort on both sides.


I agree with that, when I lived in Boca I would have lunch with my NM SA, bring her coffee (she is a coffee addict!) and we have a friendship, so she takes care of me, this is my first purchase with this SA, so there is no relationship there yet!


----------



## clk55girl

it'sanaddiction said:


> Here is quick swatches of BP, Peche Nacree and Pearl Drop. Each with 2 coats. The 2 lighter colors would look better IMO with 3 coats.



Love black pearl! I'm going to get 2 backups today! I'm tempted to get pearl drop, but I'm scared that the application is going to be terrible with 3 coats.  Is pearl drop thin and watery like Riva?


----------



## Bridget S.

Cassandra, those look beautiful!!

Chanel has free overnight shipping!! Code: 1210NEXTDAY
Code expires December 23 at 3pm EST. 

Yay!  (Not to enable or anything!)


----------



## ipudgybear

clk55girl said:


> Love black pearl! I'm going to get 2 backups today! I'm tempted to get pearl drop, but I'm scared that the application is going to be terrible with 3 coats.  Is pearl drop thin and watery like Riva?



I never got Riva because I heard of the reviews of it plus it wasn't my kind of color. I got Pearl Drop and the application is actually quite nice. I like that color a lot. I would suggests you would get it just to try it out.


----------



## krazydaisy

beautiful swatches of shadow and polish, i want them now


----------



## Bridget S.

it'sanaddiction said:


> Here is quick swatches of BP, Peche Nacree and Pearl Drop. Each with 2 coats. The 2 lighter colors would look better IMO with 3 coats.


Thank you!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

clk55girl said:


> Love black pearl! I'm going to get 2 backups today! I'm tempted to get pearl drop, but I'm scared that the application is going to be terrible with 3 coats. Is pearl drop thin and watery like Riva?


 
No not at all like Riva (I have it too). All 3 of these polishes, IMHO, are the excellent Chanel quality we have grown to love


----------



## it'sanaddiction

CoachDivaNC said:


> I had a question for all you ladies that have the glossimers. Are they sticky like some lip glosses? I have seen some amazing colors that I would like to get  Thanks Ladies


 
No they are not sticky, try one you will be amazed!


----------



## Needanotherbag

it'sanaddiction said:


> Here is quick swatches of BP, Peche Nacree and Pearl Drop. Each with 2 coats. The 2 lighter colors would look better IMO with 3 coats.



Thanks so much for the pic!!  All three colors are gorgeous, MUST HAVE!


----------



## cassandra22007

it'sanaddiction said:


> cassandra - So beautiful! thanks for the pics! Are you also wearing immitable mascara? your lashes are so long!



Thank you!! Yep; Inimitable! It is the best!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I agree! It's the only mascara I wear and I love it.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I got today, Chanel Glossimer in Meteore, it is pink with gold shimmers. My pic isn't the greatest sorry, it is a deeper pink and pigmented. And the Spring eyeshadow quad.


----------



## krazydaisy

when will the spring collection be released in department stores?


----------



## Maedi

krazydaisy said:


> when will the spring collection be released in department stores?


 
I saw it yesterday at Nordis.


----------



## Needanotherbag

krazydaisy said:


> when will the spring collection be released in department stores?



Nordies has the full collection!  Thats where I snagged my quint palette


----------



## Spendaholic

I broke my nail polish ban.

My new beauty purchase.
Chanel Nail Polish 509 Paradoxal BNIB Ebay UK Win - resents to myself.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

it'sanaddiction said:


> No they are not sticky, try one you will be amazed!


 

Thank You


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Ladies: do you purchase your Chanel products from the website or from other place? Thanks


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Spendaholic said:


> I broke my nail polish ban.
> 
> My new beauty purchase.
> Chanel Nail Polish 509 Paradoxal BNIB Ebay UK Win - resents to myself.


 
At least you broke your ban on something soooo worth it!


----------



## clk55girl

ipudgybear said:


> I never got Riva because I heard of the reviews of it plus it wasn't my kind of color. I got Pearl Drop and the application is actually quite nice. I like that color a lot. I would suggests you would get it just to try it out.



Will do, thanks for the info!



it'sanaddiction said:


> No not at all like Riva (I have it too). All 3 of these polishes, IMHO, are the excellent Chanel quality we have grown to love



Yes!! Haha, I love Riva, but the application is a nightmare!  It looks best with 3 coats, but you have to wait for each coat to dry between applications, and you MUST apply it softly.  Black Pearl applies like a dream.


----------



## Spendaholic

it'sanaddiction said:


> At least you broke your ban on something soooo worth it!


 
 *it'sanaddiction* - its such a weird colour to, i'm very happy with this purchase .


----------



## cassandra22007

CoachDivaNC said:


> Ladies: do you purchase your Chanel products from the website or from other place? Thanks



Mostly the website, it is tax free and often has free shipping so you save a few dollars. The website is easiest for me because I don't always have time to go to a department store as soon as a new collection comes out, and the website also has exclusive limited editions that don't even come to the stores near me. But I definitely pick things up at department stores every now and then--especially if I want to try a new foundation/powder or skin care product.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Ordered the two Perle polishes - I couldnt resist and I didnt want to miss out if Black Perle ends up selling out like Jade did.


----------



## ladystara

I just got Chintz with Chanel's free overnight shipping.  They gave me generous samples and gave me a Chanel cloth bag to go with it.  I much prefer to buy it from the website.


----------



## LovesYSL

My sister bought me Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Shimmering Touch from the website. They had no tax and free shipping and it came wrapped so nicely.


----------



## cassandra22007

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I got today, Chanel Glossimer in Meteore, it is pink with gold shimmers. My pic isn't the greatest sorry, it is a deeper pink and pigmented. And the Spring eyeshadow quad.



I got the Meteore Glossimer today too! It is so awesome! The SA also gave me a mini Glossimer in Mica which is my absolute favorite one! It is sooo tiny and cute.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Here's some interesting info on 2 new products.

http://www.faboverforty.com/beauty/all-good-things-must-come-to-an-end/


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

I enjoy buying from their website as well, just because the customer service is great, I get free shipping and the packaging is beautiful! When I do not buy from their I go to Nordstrom or NM.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

cassandra22007 said:


> Mostly the website, it is tax free and often has free shipping so you save a few dollars. The website is easiest for me because I don't always have time to go to a department store as soon as a new collection comes out, and the website also has exclusive limited editions that don't even come to the stores near me. But I definitely pick things up at department stores every now and then--especially if I want to try a new foundation/powder or skin care product.


 

Thank you so much  Yeah the closest chanel counter is like an hour away from me  Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## CoachDivaNC

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> I enjoy buying from their website as well, just because the customer service is great, I get free shipping and the packaging is beautiful! When I do not buy from their I go to Nordstrom or NM.


 

I love great customer service


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I typically order my polishes from the website, but if it's something I want to try first, I go to the counter at Sak's.

I got the Spring quad and eight new polishes for Christmas!  I am so happy!  I love the way the white shadow has the same gold duochrome as the Pearl Drop Polish.  Can't wait to order what I didn't get next week. :greengrin:









In no particular order:

Pearl Drop, Pulsion, and Cosmic Violine from Mr. Stoner
Noir Cermaic, Rouge Noir and Tulipe Noire from my sister
Allegoria and Lotus Rouge from my mom.


----------



## pond23

^ Amazing Chanel Christmas haul *BourgeoisStoner*! I wish my family members bought me Chanel makeup for Christmas or for my birthday. They don't enjoy buying makeup. Ah well. I'll just get it myself.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

cassandra22007 said:


> I got the Meteore Glossimer today too! It is so awesome! The SA also gave me a mini Glossimer in Mica which is my absolute favorite one! It is sooo tiny and cute.



Really! OOH I wish I got the miny Mica. I also love Mica, it is so pretty.


----------



## nicci404

xmas gift from boyfriend  going to go back though and check out the blush and maybe Jersey Rose


----------



## Izzy's Mom

^^ NICE!!!! He's a keeper


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Jersey Rose is already out of stock on Chanel.com. Guess I'll be stopping in Sak's this week.


----------



## Bridget S.

Lovely gifts!


----------



## misstrine85

A sweet friend sent me Riva, and I used it for my mani on the 25th. Last night I noticed that it has started to turn yellow (!!!) at the tips! Anyone tried this?


----------



## Needanotherbag

misstrine85 said:


> A sweet friend sent me Riva, and I used it for my mani on the 25th. Last night I noticed that it has started to turn yellow (!!!) at the tips! Anyone tried this?



What topcoat did you use? Usually a topcoat is the culprit for yellowing. Were you in direct sunlight ?


----------



## misstrine85

Needanotherbag said:


> What topcoat did you use? Usually a topcoat is the culprit for yellowing. Were you in direct sunlight ?


 
A brand new bottle of SV. No, I have been indoors all day.


----------



## krazydaisy

is the new shadow palette with 6 shades worth to get? how is pigmentation


----------



## cassandra22007

My Xmas Chanel spree (all "gifts from myself" ):

Spring Perle eye quad
Meteore and Nakkar lip gloss
Pearl Drop, Peche Nacree, and Lotus Rouge
Also grabbed a face wash, Hydramax mask and brush #3

... and now I'm on a serious Chanel ban for at least a couple months!


----------



## cassandra22007

krazydaisy said:


> is the new shadow palette with 6 shades worth to get? how is pigmentation



Do you mean the Spring 2011 ombres Perles? It is AWESOME and totally worth it, pigmentation is amazing. I think I posted a pic a few pages back, but here it is again. It is only about $10 more than the normal ones and at first the price turned me off a little but 1) its Limited Edition and 2) the forumla is truly a scientific acheivement. It is very versatile and there are soooo many different ways to wear those colors. I've been playing with them all week! Sorry if you were asking about something different, this pallet just makes me really excited.


----------



## Needanotherbag

krazydaisy said:


> is the new shadow palette with 6 shades worth to get? how is pigmentation



I absolutely LOVE it and have worn it several ways.  I'd have to say it's my favorite cosmetic purchase of 2010!


----------



## krazydaisy

that's the one i'm talking about i have many of their quads but was not sure if the new one was as good, like different formulations and such. your swatches look very nice and pigmented. i wish i could play with it in person first but after looking at your swatches over and over i want it 


cassandra22007 said:


> Do you mean the Spring 2011 ombres Perles? It is AWESOME and totally worth it, pigmentation is amazing. I think I posted a pic a few pages back, but here it is again. It is only about $10 more than the normal ones and at first the price turned me off a little but 1) its Limited Edition and 2) the forumla is truly a scientific acheivement. It is very versatile and there are soooo many different ways to wear those colors. I've been playing with them all week! Sorry if you were asking about something different, this pallet just makes me really excited.
> 
> View attachment 1282672


good to know that you can wear it several wayys, that's another concern of mine. out of all chanel shadows and quads i own, i think engima is the hardest one make a nice combination out


Needanotherbag said:


> I absolutely LOVE it and have worn it several ways.  I'd have to say it's my favorite cosmetic purchase of 2010!


----------



## cassandra22007

Happy to help! I have a ton of quads too this pallet is really special. The formula is somewhere between a cream and a regular eyeshadow, and takes the best qualities of both. I think the colors are just so amazing and rich and capable of creating so many different looks-- I really like a good eye shadow set that lets me be really creative and this one totally does that!

I have had pretty good luck with Enigma, I really like that one. It takes a little more patience than a lot of others, but the colors in Enigma really work with about 80% of my wardrobe, so it was a big success for me.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am debating getting the bigger shadow palette as well. I got Spring four quad. I love it and I don't know if I can let the other pass me by. :shame:


----------



## Cheryl

I got the Spring Perle eye quad yesterday, its so pretty, i love it!


----------



## CoachDivaNC

How close are the colors that you see on the website to what it actually looks like in person?


----------



## nicci404

I have the palette but thinking of getting the quad as well. Did anyone get both? Or should I just wait on the quad since it's not LE? I'm going tomorrow to pick up the blush and thinking about the quad.


----------



## nicci404

Izzy's Mom said:


> ^^ NICE!!!! He's a keeper



thanks, yes, he is!


----------



## scarlet555

I got a full size sample of the chanel intense inimitable mascara in noir and wow!  Usually, I like the Lancome definicil b/c no smudge and I'm a smudger!  I can nap with Lancome definicil and wake up with no racoon eyes.  This Chanel intense in noir did not smudge and the lashes were real pretty and dark black on.  I have not done the nap test on Chanel mascara yet.  The Chanel exceptionnel mascara smudged like crazy on me but not this one...  

Oh I also got the camelia rouge coco lipstick-nice color, who can complain for full size lipstick and free?  

Has anyone else tried the chanel inimitable intense in noir?  I'm quite impress...


----------



## nicci404

CoachDivaNC said:


> How close are the colors that you see on the website to what it actually looks like in person?



I don't rely on the website - the colors are way off I think. For me, the product I liked was really dark online but in person the total opposite. I look for swatches online from blogs or from this thread.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

nicci404 said:


> I don't rely on the website - the colors are way off I think. For me, the product I liked was really dark online but in person the total opposite. I look for swatches online from blogs or from this thread.





Thank you so much. I kinda thought that the colors looked different online than from the few swatches I have seen.


----------



## OnyxBear

scarlet555 said:


> I got a full size sample of the chanel intense inimitable mascara in noir and wow!  Usually, I like the Lancome definicil b/c no smudge and I'm a smudger!  I can nap with Lancome definicil and wake up with no racoon eyes.  This Chanel intense in noir did not smudge and the lashes were real pretty and dark black on.  I have not done the nap test on Chanel mascara yet.  The Chanel exceptionnel mascara smudged like crazy on me but not this one...
> 
> Oh I also got the camelia rouge coco lipstick-nice color, who can complain for full size lipstick and free?
> 
> Has anyone else tried the chanel inimitable intense in noir?  I'm quite impress...


I've been using the regular Inimitable for a while and really like it. I have a sample of the Intense and will try it when I'm ready to buy again. I'm glad to hear it wears so well. Was Exceptionnel before Inimitable? I didn't care for that one either.

I wore Ombres Perlees for Christmas Eve and I think they're just beautiful.  I used the two lightest shades on the lid and under the brow as a highlighter with the dark gray in the crease. I was very happy with the staying power and just love the way they look. The shimmery/pearly finish is amazing.

*BourgeouisStoner* & *nicci404* - congrats on your Chanel Christmas gifts and to everyone on their recent purchases. The Spring collection is _soooo_ beautiful! I hope some people will post pics using the new Perle quad.


----------



## OnyxBear

bjayadesigns said:


> I wanted to get the Chanel Star glossimer but they were all out


Chanel.com still has Star available. It's listed by itself on the "Lipgloss" page (not with the rest of the glossimers). I just recently got it.


----------



## cassandra22007

CoachDivaNC said:


> How close are the colors that you see on the website to what it actually looks like in person?



Not close at all for the most part. Some of the nail polish colors are WAAAAAAAY off base, eye colors too. You pretty much have to either see it in a store or pics from a beauty blog or take a risk with the website on something you think you might like. That is one thing I like about this thread, people can actually see what some of the products look like without having to make a trip to a store. I usually look at real pics online before the collection comes out, then decide on the main things I want to order from chanel.com, and then if I see anything else at a department store later on I'll grab them as I go. FYI, if you are specifically interested in nail polish, do not go by the color swatches on like Bloomindales.com, Saks.com, etc. They had one nail color that in real life is light pink but the swatch was like dark purple. I don't know why they can't get them right. 




nicci404 said:


> I have the palette but thinking of getting the quad as well. Did anyone get both? Or should I just wait on the quad since it's not LE? I'm going tomorrow to pick up the blush and thinking about the quad.



I got both and I am SO glad I did-- I really went balls out with this collection way more than usual. The palette and the quad are actually very different. The quad has some great daytime, more conservative, work-type looks whereas the palette and one dark on the quad can really just let you create dozens of different smokey and high impact dramatic eye looks. I haven't even had a chance to try all the different combinations yet!


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> I have the palette but thinking of getting the quad as well. Did anyone get both? Or should I just wait on the quad since it's not LE? I'm going tomorrow to pick up the blush and thinking about the quad.


 
^ I got both as Christmas presents for myself.  I love them both, but definitely prefer the Ombres Perles palette. I wore it today - green on lid, white on inner corners and under brow arch, and pale pink very lightly on browbone. Gorgeous! It is such a great new texture and formulation, and it is made in Japan!


----------



## btparty

The ombre pearlees palette looks SOOO beautiful, but i'm hesitant to buy because I wonder about the application.  I know the texture is somewhere between cream and powder, but does it work well with an eyeshadow brush?  I don't like using fingers so I tend to avoid cream products but this palette looks amazing!


----------



## 8seventeen19

btparty said:


> The ombre pearlees palette looks SOOO beautiful, but i'm hesitant to buy because I wonder about the application.  I know the texture is somewhere between cream and powder, but does it work well with an eyeshadow brush?  I don't like using fingers so I tend to avoid cream products but this palette looks amazing!



I would definitely NOT use your fingers. The oils from your fingers will cause the powder to oil up and be useless from what I could see on the very well used tester I tried. I am going to use a fresh brush for each color/use. They're "creamy", not "creams". 


I had to get both the Perlees pallet and the Regard quad. They were different enough for me to justify both. The colors are similar, but definitely not exact. The eyeliner is GORGEOUS! I cannot wait to do a full on, spring runway look with these.


----------



## 8seventeen19

scarlet555 said:


> Oh I also got the camelia rouge coco lipstick-nice color, who can complain for full size lipstick and free?



Whoa.. how did you get that? I was thinking about purchasing it. It's a gorgeous color on!

Just curious to see if anyone has seen the Tentation cuivre quad around? It was still on nm.com but of course it's gone today. A friend of mine fell in love with it and I need a bday gift for her.


----------



## OnyxBear

btparty said:


> The ombre pearlees palette looks SOOO beautiful, but i'm hesitant to buy because I wonder about the application.  I know the texture is somewhere between cream and powder, but does it work well with an eyeshadow brush?  I don't like using fingers so I tend to avoid cream products but this palette looks amazing!


I used a couple of my standard powder brushes, not my cream brush and application was great. I think a cream brush would be too stiff. I hate using my fingers too.



cassandra22007 said:


> I got both and I am SO glad I did-- I really went balls out with this collection way more than usual. The palette and the quad are actually very different. *The quad has some great daytime, more conservative, work-type looks* whereas the palette and one dark on the quad can really just let you create dozens of different smokey and high impact dramatic eye looks. I haven't even had a chance to try all the different combinations yet!


Ooooh this is great to know. Now I might need this too!


----------



## cassandra22007

shoeaddictklw said:


> I would definitely NOT use your fingers. The oils from your fingers will cause the powder to oil up and be useless from what I could see on the very well used tester I tried. I am going to use a fresh brush for each color/use. They're "creamy", not "creams".
> 
> 
> *I had to get both the Perlees pallet and the Regard quad. They were different enough for me to justify both. The colors are similar, but definitely not exact. The eyeliner is GORGEOUS! I cannot wait to do a full on, spring runway look with these*.



My thoughts exactly! At first I wondered why Chanel had to hurt my CC by doing two expensive eyeshadows in one season--eye quads being my next biggest weakness after nail polish--but they really are completely different yet complement each other. I've played around with the Perlees pallet quite a bit already but I still haven't tried the "runway look" with Regard! I'm definitely going to do it soon!


----------



## Needanotherbag

pond23 said:


> ^ I got both as Christmas presents for myself.  I love them both, but definitely prefer the Ombres Perles palette. I wore it today - green on lid, white on inner corners and under brow arch, and pale pink very lightly on browbone. Gorgeous! It is such a great new texture and formulation, and it is made in Japan!



Havent tried this look yet!  Sounds lovely!


----------



## pond23

btparty said:


> The ombre pearlees palette looks SOOO beautiful, but i'm hesitant to buy because I wonder about the application. I know the texture is somewhere between cream and powder, but does it work well with an eyeshadow brush? I don't like using fingers so I tend to avoid cream products but this palette looks amazing!


 
^ I used a regular natural hair eye shadow brush, the same brush I use for my other powder eye shadows. The Ombre Perles have a very soft, delightful texture, but they are not cream shadows at all.


----------



## btparty

Thanks everyone!  I'm so glad to hear that the palette works well with brushes!  I'm going to go ahead and place the order now!


----------



## karester

I went to Macy's today and got a bunch of things from the Spring collection.  I got the quad, both glossimers, and Jersey Rose Rouge Coco.  I love the colors.  I tried the Rouge Allure in Flamboyante, but that was very bright on me.


----------



## nicci404

Thanks Cassandra & Pond for your opinions!  I looked at the quad and the SA I usually go to put it on me. I was torn unfortunately. I wasn't feeling the peachy pink shade. She mixed it with the dark green shade. Maybe it is the way she applied it but I wasn't feeling it. I thought about buying it anyway and experimenting on my own at home. Now, as I type this I regret not taking it home. I hate that I'm so indecisive when it comes to make-up. We tried Misty Soft - I looked at it when it first came out but never purchased. But I kept thinking about it...

She threw in a sample of the Extrait de gloss in Fatale - my first red gloss.


----------



## cassandra22007

*nicci404* that tiny lip gloss is so cute! What a pretty color too! I wore the quad colors for the first time today, and I really love the peachy color. I don't have anything like it and usually colors like that just vanish on my skin tone but this one looks pretty good with the dark green. I think I am going to end up getting a lot of "everyday" wear out of these colors even though I originally figured it would be more of an edgy combination.


----------



## nicci404

cassandra22007 said:


> *nicci404* that tiny lip gloss is so cute! What a pretty color too! I wore the quad colors for the first time today, and I really love the peachy color. I don't have anything like it and usually colors like that just vanish on my skin tone but this one looks pretty good with the dark green. I think I am going to end up getting a lot of "everyday" wear out of these colors even though I originally figured it would be more of an edgy combination.



Have you used the shimmery white shade w/the dark green or with the shimmery gold shade? That is the only shade I was worried about (White) - wasn't sure how much use I would get out of it. 

My SA thought purples went well w/my skin tone and eyes. She said if I don't get the quad to get Enigma. I heard a lot of people had issues w/that quad though - people saying the colors were too dark to work with for everyday looks.


----------



## scarlet555

shoeaddictklw said:


> Whoa.. how did you get that? I was thinking about purchasing it. It's a gorgeous color on!
> 
> Just curious to see if anyone has seen the Tentation cuivre quad around? It was still on nm.com but of course it's gone today. A friend of mine fell in love with it and I need a bday gift for her.


 
I got some free gift for doing their survey.


----------



## cassandra22007

nicci404 said:


> Have you used the shimmery white shade w/the dark green or with the shimmery gold shade? That is the only shade I was worried about (White) - wasn't sure how much use I would get out of it.
> 
> My SA thought purples went well w/my skin tone and eyes. She said if I don't get the quad to get Enigma. I heard a lot of people had issues w/that quad though - people saying the colors were too dark to work with for everyday looks.



I did not get the white gloss, but I got the pink one. I wasn't sure how much I would use the white glitter either but it sure looked pretty!

I use Enigma a lot for everyday, but I like to do dramatic eye makeup and the Enigma colors really go well with my wardrobe.


----------



## nicci404

cassandra22007 said:


> I did not get the white gloss, but I got the pink one. I wasn't sure how much I would use the white glitter either but it sure looked pretty!
> 
> I use Enigma a lot for everyday, but I like to do dramatic eye makeup and the Enigma colors really go well with my wardrobe.



I was referring to the white shimmery shade in the quad


----------



## FlipDiver

Just wanted to post a pic of one of my Christmas gifts from my hubby this year - Chanel lip gloss gift set in a super cute cosmetic pouch :kiss:


----------



## Beriloffun

I got the ombres perles palette, peregrina lipstick and black pearl! I was the first person to play with the testers at the Macy's at San Jose! It was so exciting! I think I'm going to get the regarde quad and peach necre tomorrow...just need some enabling!


----------



## cassandra22007

nicci404 said:


> I was referring to the white shimmery shade in the quad



Haha sorry I think I have that white glitter lip gloss on my mind! The white eyeshadow isn't quite as shimmery as I was hoping, I thought it would match Pearl Drop nail polish perfectly but it isn't quite there. I used it as a little bit of a highlight in the corner of my eyes but haven't gotten too daring with it yet. I was really into white eyeshadow about 2 years ago but I think I got tired of it, who knows maybe I'll have a revival. There is usually one color in each quad that I don't end up using as much as the others, in this case it will probably be the white because I can already tell I'm going to use the green and the peach A TON!


----------



## OnyxBear

Beriloffun said:


> I got the ombres perles palette, peregrina lipstick and black pearl! I was the first person to play with the testers at the Macy's at San Jose! It was so exciting! I think I'm going to get the regarde quad and peach necre tomorrow...just need some enabling!


I think I need the Regarde Perle quad too. I got the Peche polish and it's beautiful in the bottle! I haven't worn it yet. I may save it for warmer weather.



cassandra22007 said:


> Haha sorry I think I have that white glitter lip gloss on my mind! The white eyeshadow isn't quite as shimmery as I was hoping, I thought it would match Pearl Drop nail polish perfectly but it isn't quite there. I used it as a little bit of a highlight in the corner of my eyes but haven't gotten too daring with it yet. I was really into white eyeshadow about 2 years ago but I think I got tired of it, who knows maybe I'll have a revival. There is usually one color in each quad that I don't end up using as much as the others, in this case it will probably be the white because I can already tell I'm going to use the green and the peach A TON!


I'm going to get the Aragonite white gloss. I have Galactic which is similar and I totally love either alone or layered over lipstick.


----------



## krazydaisy

FlipDiver said:


> Just wanted to post a pic of one of my Christmas gifts from my hubby this year - Chanel lip gloss gift set in a super cute cosmetic pouch :kiss:


love it still haven't opened mine yet and bought it over a month ago! you reminded me i need to use it soon


----------



## krazydaisy

i read that the new spring quad is similar to murano quad so i think i will pass on it maybe i will buy it later on since it's perm. line. i still want the ombres shadow palette but can't do it yet


----------



## Beriloffun

krazydaisy said:


> i read that the new spring quad is similar to murano quad so i think i will pass on it maybe i will buy it later on since it's perm. line. i still want the ombres shadow palette but can't do it yet



I just used ,y ombres palette today and it's . If i rack up enough courage larer today I might post a pic lol. The colors are TDF, I'm so glad i got it on an impulse buy yesterday.


----------



## krazydaisy

i want it but want to test it out in person first. does anyone think the palette is similar to mufe's diamond shadows?


----------



## 8seventeen19

cassandra22007 said:


> My thoughts exactly! At first I wondered why Chanel had to hurt my CC by doing two expensive eyeshadows in one season--eye quads being my next biggest weakness after nail polish--but they really are completely different yet complement each other. I've played around with the Perlees pallet quite a bit already but I still haven't tried the "runway look" with Regard! I'm definitely going to do it soon!



I am going to do it for NYE  



karester said:


> I went to Macy's today and got a bunch of things from the Spring collection.  I got the quad, both glossimers, and Jersey Rose Rouge Coco.  I love the colors.  I tried the Rouge Allure in Flamboyante, but that was very bright on me.




Nice to hear Macy's finally got it. I got a big gc to there for xmas so I will definitely be going by there this weekend. 



nicci404 said:


> Thanks Cassandra & Pond for your opinions!  I looked at the quad and the SA I usually go to put it on me. I was torn unfortunately. I wasn't feeling the peachy pink shade. She mixed it with the dark green shade. Maybe it is the way she applied it but I wasn't feeling it. I thought about buying it anyway and experimenting on my own at home. Now, as I type this I regret not taking it home. I hate that I'm so indecisive when it comes to make-up. We tried Misty Soft - I looked at it when it first came out but never purchased. But I kept thinking about it...
> 
> She threw in a sample of the Extrait de gloss in Fatale - my first red gloss.



I  the teeny samples so much! That duo is gorgeous. I may need to put it on my list after all the Spring collection is purchased.


----------



## 8seventeen19

krazydaisy said:


> i read that the new spring quad is similar to murano quad so i think i will pass on it maybe i will buy it later on since it's perm. line. i still want the ombres shadow palette but can't do it yet



It's actually completely different. I own Murano and I can attest that the green is completely different as well as the other colors. Murano is much, much cooler and Regard is warm. If anything, it's similar to Garden Party but even that is not a close dupe.


----------



## nicci404

cassandra22007 said:


> Haha sorry I think I have that white glitter lip gloss on my mind! The white eyeshadow isn't quite as shimmery as I was hoping, I thought it would match Pearl Drop nail polish perfectly but it isn't quite there. I used it as a little bit of a highlight in the corner of my eyes but haven't gotten too daring with it yet. I was really into white eyeshadow about 2 years ago but I think I got tired of it, who knows maybe I'll have a revival. There is usually one color in each quad that I don't end up using as much as the others, in this case it will probably be the white because I can already tell I'm going to use the green and the peach A TON!



thanks  I really really loved the green, I have never seen anything like it before. I was looking for dupes but couldn't find any. So, I'll go back and pick it up. Thanks for talking me into it!


----------



## nicci404

shoeaddictklw said:


> I am going to do it for NYE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to hear Macy's finally got it. I got a big gc to there for xmas so I will definitely be going by there this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I  the teeny samples so much! That duo is gorgeous. I may need to put it on my list after all the Spring collection is purchased.



yeah, check them out!  What did you get from the spring collection?


----------



## cassandra22007

Regard is definitely not too much like Murano. In the pics, the pink looks kinda similar. I don't have my Murano with my to do a side by side comparisson, but I can tell the dark green of Regard is much more green and shimmery than the dark teal of Murano. Here's some pics!

Murano: 




Regard:


----------



## cassandra22007

nicci404 said:


> thanks  I really really loved the green, I have never seen anything like it before. I was looking for dupes but couldn't find any. So, I'll go back and pick it up. Thanks for talking me into it!



Your welcome! Hope you love it!! The dark green is definitely something special. I'm seriously in love with this entire collection more and more each day, I might even grab the glitter lip gloss and the blush tomorrow because I'm seriously that crazy.


----------



## Beriloffun

cassandra22007 said:


> Your welcome! Hope you love it!! The dark green is definitely something special. I'm seriously in love with this entire collection more and more each day, I might even grab the glitter lip gloss and the blush tomorrow *because I'm seriously that crazy.*



I think we are all that crazy  I went back today and got the Regarde quad and peche necre nail polish...and tha SA was SHOCKED that I had purchased so much the day before! oops!!! 

I'm going to use the quad tomorrow...I can't wait to do a daytime smokey green eye..I used the darked blue on the ombres palette and it looks AMAZINGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## MidNiteSun

Stopped by the Chanel counter & my SA talked me into getting these.  I was going to be good but I couldn't say no to these.  The best part is that DH paid.  lol...I'm thinking about going back for a few more items tomorrow. 

From left to right: Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss in 51 Insoucuance, Levres Scintillantes Glossimer in 149 Nakkar, Rouge Coco in 77 Jersey Rose, Poudre Universelle Compacte natural finish pressed powder in 120 Rose Merveille, Joues Contraste powder blush in 65 Espiegle, Ombres Perlees De Chanel eyeshadow palette, Le Vernis nail colour in 513 Black Pearl & 495 Mica Rose, Rouge Double Intensite in 11 Rose Pearl & Le Crayon Levres lip definer in 37 Framboise.


----------



## 8seventeen19

MidNiteSun said:


> Stopped by the Chanel counter & my sa talked me into getting these.  I was going to be good but I couldn't say no to these.  The best part is that dh paid.  lol...I'm thinking about going back for a few more items tomorrow.




Nice haul! You and I pretty much got the same thing except I passed on the Rose Merveille which matched my complexion perfectly. I just wish it would have had more shimmer or something that made it stand out. I couldn't resist the Regard quad as well as the quint palette. The Crystal Rose lippie is gorgeous isn't it?

Which Extrait did you end up with?


----------



## MidNiteSun

Thanks shoeaddictklw.  Congrats on ur purchases.  

For Extrait, I got 51 Insouciance - which is almost nude on me.  The other color doesn't look too bad.  Which one did you get?  I love these, they are so creamy.  I'm going back tomorrow to get the Quad...& maybe something else too.  I thought I could live with just the palette.


----------



## cassandra22007

I'm telling ya'll, this collection has some kind of unexplainable power over me and especially over my wallet. Clearly I'm not the only one!! So nice to be amongst friends who understand me !!


----------



## MidNiteSun

I know...I told myself not to buy anything when my SA called.  Then I bought almost everything she showed me. I'm loving the black pearl nail polish.


----------



## 8seventeen19

MidNiteSun said:


> Thanks shoeaddictklw.  Congrats on ur purchases.
> 
> For Extrait, I got 51 Insouciance - which is almost nude on me.  The other color doesn't look too bad.  Which one did you get?  I love these, they are so creamy.  I'm going back tomorrow to get the Quad...& maybe something else too.  I thought I could live with just the palette.



I have Confidence. I am not a huge fan of the Extrait colors, but I do love the Rouge Allure Laque especially in Ming. I am hoping to pick up the Extrait in Genie before spring/summer since I think it will look amazing with the Joues blush in Espiegle.

I didn't see it in your picture, but did you get the Le Crayon Yeux in Gris Scintillant? If not, I would definitely recommend it. I LOVE it! It looks amazing not only with the quint and the quad but it also looks good with the Smokey Eyes Quad.


----------



## MidNiteSun

Thanks for your recommendation.  No, I didn't get that but definitely will.  I didn't test out the blush but bought it anyway.  Did you?  Do you like it?  I just love that color.


----------



## 8seventeen19

MidNiteSun said:


> Thanks for your recommendation.  No, I didn't get that but definitely will.  I didn't test out the blush but bought it anyway.  Did you?  Do you like it?  I just love that color.




Oh yes I did.  I KNEW I had to have it since it was a true peach which none of the other Joues blushes are. I am very pale, I wear Clair in all the lines which is just one up from the lightest I believe and it went on me like a true peach with a hint of shimmer. Didn't turn pink or orange. I don't have any orange/peach lippies in my collection other than an Aqualumiere in Maldives which is really sheer so I am going to have to find one to match as I just didn't care for Peregrina.


----------



## OnyxBear

*MidNiteSun *- congrats on your great haul! This is a really great collection from Chanel.


----------



## Needanotherbag

MidNiteSun said:


> Stopped by the Chanel counter & my SA talked me into getting these.  I was going to be good but I couldn't say no to these.  The best part is that DH paid.  lol...I'm thinking about going back for a few more items tomorrow.
> 
> From left to right: Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss in 51 Insoucuance, Levres Scintillantes Glossimer in 149 Nakkar, Rouge Coco in 77 Jersey Rose, Poudre Universelle Compacte natural finish pressed powder in 120 Rose Merveille, Joues Contraste powder blush in 65 Espiegle, Ombres Perlees De Chanel eyeshadow palette, Le Vernis nail colour in 513 Black Pearl & 495 Mica Rose, Rouge Double Intensite in 11 Rose Pearl & Le Crayon Levres lip definer in 37 Framboise.



Woah great haul!  I thought I was done with the spring collection but I'm pretty sure I need the peach blush and polish...looking to spring and need something peachy!


----------



## cassandra22007

I agree with *shoeaddictklw* the gris eyeliner is amazing! It is so beautiful with both the pallet and the quad. I did notice that the liner formula is a little "softer" than some of my other ones? It goes on really easily but if I press down too hard the tip kind of mushes up and doesn't stay sharp... And I'm applying it the same way I do all my others. Whatever, I love it so I don't really care. 

Now I think I need that peach blush too... I'm telling you, Chanel put some kind of spell on me the second I got Black Pearl and the 5 eyeshadow pallet, which were supposed to be my ONLY purchases from this collection.... Yeah right!!! Now I have:

Black Pearl
Pearl Drop
Peche Nacree
Perle Regard
Ombres Perlees
Nakkar
Gris

I think I'll be completely satisfied once I get Argonite and the blush!


----------



## 8seventeen19

cassandra22007 said:


> I agree with *shoeaddictklw* the gris eyeliner is amazing! It is so beautiful with both the pallet and the quad. I did notice that the liner formula is a little "softer" than some of my other ones? It goes on really easily but if I press down too hard the tip kind of mushes up and doesn't stay sharp... And I'm applying it the same way I do all my others. Whatever, I love it so I don't really care.
> 
> Now I think I need that peach blush too... I'm telling you, Chanel put some kind of spell on me the second I got Black Pearl and the 5 eyeshadow pallet, which were supposed to be my ONLY purchases from this collection.... Yeah right!!! Now I have:
> 
> Black Pearl
> Pearl Drop
> Peche Nacree
> Perle Regard
> Ombres Perlees
> Nakkar
> Gris
> 
> I think I'll be completely satisfied once I get Argonite and the blush!



This is the same way I feel! I need to get Peche Nacree for sure. The eyeliner is softer but I like that formula a lot. It's really soft on the eyes. Maybe it's because there is glitter in it? 

*Just a note about the eyeliner: If you wear contacts, don't buy it sight unseen/untried. I wear contacts and it did not bother me but the glitter can irritate some that do wear them my SA warned me. 

Did you try Argonite? I felt it was too milky white to wear alone but looked amazing over other colors. The thing I didn't like about it is I swatched it on my hand and when I wiped it off glitter was EVERYWHERE!   I was seeing specks of glitter from it on my face, on on my blazer, on my chest... it was nuts. It is definitely not a kissable gloss.


----------



## cassandra22007

I swiped some Aragonite on my hand too and then got glitter EVERYWHERE too! I didn't try it over any other colors yet, but I'm already plotting a trip to the Chanel counter tomorrow where I'll give it a thorough test.


----------



## skydive nikki

I made my first Chanel purchase!!!  I purchased their Ombres perlees  palette.  I feel a little sick over the price since I have spent so much on make up in the past couple months.  I hope I love it.  Why did I look in this thread


----------



## girlygirl3

skydive nikki said:


> I made my first Chanel purchase!!! I purchased their Ombres perlees palette. I feel a little sick over the price since I have spent so much on make up in the past couple months. I hope I love it. Why did I look in this thread


 
Congratulations on your first purchase!  Going by all the rave reviews of that palette, it looks like you made the right choice and it'll be worth it!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Thanks! I can't wait to try it!  I already have a feeling I will be buying more Chanel in the near future.  LOL.


----------



## MidNiteSun

Thanks OnyxBear & Needanotherbag.  I just can't say no to Chanel makeup.  

Shoeaddictklw - I got the eyeliner today.  I LOVE IT!!!  It's the perfect shade of gray.  I wear contacts & it didn't bother me one bit.  I put it on at the store & wore it for a few hours.  I also got the quad.  Have not used it but can't wait.

Do you know anything about the new foundation?  I was going to get another bottle of foundation but my SA but she told me to wait for the new one (since I still have a full bottle at home).  It should be out by late January or early Feb.


----------



## Deborah1986

MidNiteSun said:


> From left to right: Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss in 51 Insoucuance, Levres Scintillantes Glossimer in 149 Nakkar, Rouge Coco in 77 Jersey Rose, Poudre Universelle Compacte natural finish pressed powder in 120 Rose Merveille, Joues Contraste powder blush in 65 Espiegle, Ombres Perlees De Chanel eyeshadow palette, Le Vernis nail colour in 513 Black Pearl & 495 Mica Rose, Rouge Double Intensite in 11 Rose Pearl & Le Crayon Levres lip definer in 37 Framboise.


 
_Lucky !!! Love it congrats need it to_


----------



## 8seventeen19

MidNiteSun said:


> Thanks OnyxBear & Needanotherbag.  I just can't say no to Chanel makeup.
> 
> Shoeaddictklw - I got the eyeliner today.  I LOVE IT!!!  It's the perfect shade of gray.  I wear contacts & it didn't bother me one bit.  I put it on at the store & wore it for a few hours.  I also got the quad.  Have not used it but can't wait.
> 
> Do you know anything about the new foundation?  I was going to get another bottle of foundation but my SA but she told me to wait for the new one (since I still have a full bottle at home).  It should be out by late January or early Feb.



I believe you're talking about the new Vitalumiere Aqua. Seems like it will only work for light/medium skin tones. I will definitely try it out since I normally wear Clair or 1.5. 


From Cafemakeup.com:

A new generation texture from Chanel.  I  cannot wait to try this one, which is rumored to be a replacement for  Chanels current Tient Innocence Fluide.  Vitalumiere Aqua is said to be  water based, although based on my reading so far the texture is creamy  but applies very lightly and sheerly.  There are three textures:​ 

Beige which is a near-matte
Rose Beige which is luminous and dewy
Beige Ochre which is natural
 Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua comes in a very limited color range, has SFP 15 and a crystalline fragrance.​ 
BTW, I'd recommend this blog for premium brands including the obscure ones like Edward Bess, and Le Metier de Beaute. I am not affiliated with it but the blogger Amy is awesome and her blog is perfection.


----------



## 8seventeen19

cassandra22007 said:


> I'm telling ya'll, this collection has some kind of unexplainable power over me and especially over my wallet. Clearly I'm not the only one!! So nice to be amongst friends who understand me !!




I went to a Chanel counter today on my way to Sephora and fell in love with Aragonite! I tried it on again but this time with a lip brush and it was so beautiful on my natural lip. They were sold out but I think I am going to have to get it. I didn't like Peche Nacree after all. It reminded me of my grandmother too much. I am trying to decide if I want Peregrina or if I want a limited edition Rouge G  in Orange Euphorique.


----------



## babyontheway

I just got Aragonite at Macy's today, I think I need a back up of this.  I love this color!  There is so much depth to this color


----------



## cassandra22007

I got Aragonite too. I wasn't going to get it, but a really awesome, fun and friendly SA decided to give me an impromptu makeover. He had me try the bright red Dragon lip color and put Aragonite over it and I totally fell in love! I got the new blush too which is really lovely, despite looking a really orange in the container. The SA applied it on me all over my face like a bronzer/highlighter kind of, and it looked really great!


----------



## G&Smommy

I bought the Perlees Palette last night and tried it out today.  How do you get the best color saturation and duration out of these colors?  I use a Smashbox primer.  I have heard applying them wet makes a difference?  Any ideas?  Thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## 8seventeen19

G&Smommy said:


> I bought the Perlees Palette last night and tried it out today.  How do you get the best color saturation and duration out of these colors?  I use a Smashbox primer.  I have heard applying them wet makes a difference?  Any ideas?  Thanks!
> 
> Jennifer



I use UD primer and it works like a charm. No creasing. I definitely would not use water on the palette but I'd wait till other owners chime in. I thought I remembered hearing an SA say don't use water.


----------



## G&Smommy

Thanks shoeaddictklw.  I am trying to get deeper colors out of the dark shades.

Jennifer


----------



## cassandra22007

*G&Smommy* I would also NOT recommend water for this particular eye shadow. It is OK to use a slightly damp sponge on some of the regular Chanel eyeshadows, but this formula is completely different and it already contains a very slight "cream" texture. The colors are pretty saturated on my skin without using a specific eye primer, but I would also be curious if anyone else has managed to get a higher level of saturation from the colors with a primer. Eye primer is one of those things that I always mean to buy but I just forget about it every time I'm in the mood to buy beauty products that aren't "fun."


----------



## Needanotherbag

I'm getting pretty good saturation with the Perles palette - I'd agree that the formula shouldnt be used wet.  As with most of the Chanel e/s, use a slightly fluffier brush (MAC 239) and pat it on rather than swiping it across the lid - the color will apply much deeper this way.  This is different from how MAC shadows are usually applied, and should make a difference in the application and depth of color.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hm... I got a pretty deep color. I used UD primer of course, but I can build it to almost black. I find I can get the Regard Pearl quad anthracite green darker though. The Chanel brushes are too soft to get a dark application so I use MAC #239 and then a Chanel crease brush #3 to blend.


----------



## cassandra22007

*shoeaddictk-* I just got Brush #3 and I LOVE it! I can't believe I went so long without it actually. I've never tried Mac brushes, but it seems like people really love them. 

Anyway, here are some fun pics of my epic Xmas Chanel haul... Needless to say, I'm on a huge ban starting today and hopefully lasting until April/May when summer comes out.

SPRING COLLECTION:







SPRING COLLECTION + Other random purchases


----------



## 8seventeen19

cassandra22007 said:


> *shoeaddictk-* I just got Brush #3 and I LOVE it! I can't believe I went so long without it actually. I've never tried Mac brushes, but it seems like people really love them.
> 
> Anyway, here are some fun pics of my epic Xmas Chanel haul... Needless to say, I'm on a huge ban starting today and hopefully lasting until April/May when summer comes out.
> 
> SPRING COLLECTION:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPRING COLLECTION + Other random purchases



Nice haul!!! The polishes alone!  I feel like I am missing something with Dragon. I've never actually tried it. Rouge Fatal is also really pretty. 

I actually just got #3 myself! My Nordies SA was talking to me about blending and I loved it.

MAC brushes are good handmade quality. I've had my "skunk" finishing brush for a good 2 years and my blush brush for 3. I've had a few of my eyeshadow brushes for 4 years. The MAC blush brush is incompatible for Joues blushes though as the blush is too soft and you end up wasting a lot of product. I have been looking into replacing all of my brushes though. Burberry is coming out with a set in the summer and I love Guerlain's too. Chanel's are mostly just too soft and don't pick up enough product which is fine for blushes and powders but is unacceptable for eyeshadows.


----------



## cassandra22007

^ Thanks! I decided I was lacking red nail polishes (I only had 2) so I got all of those. I can't wait to wear each one! The SA then talked me into getting the Dragon lip color, which I will say is a little "bold" for my typical use, but I'm sure I will find a place to wear it eventually. 

I had some NARS brushes for about 5-6 years and then replaced several of them with 2 Chanel brushes: #2 and #6, which are the only brushes I've been using for at least a year. I've noticed that with some of the eyeshadows I actually prefer to use the little mini sponge that comes with the eye quads, but I ALWAYS accidentally drop them down my sink. ALWAYS.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Dragon was my first Rouge Allure Laque. It's beautiful!!! I love wearing it with solid black/white and a tuxedo blazer. I am not sure how I ended up with that but not Dragon Vernis. More than likely I was in my I am not veering from Noir Ceramic/Black Satin phase. 

Haha! I'd be like "NOOO!" I've actually never even tried to use them outside the store.


----------



## nicci404

cassandra22007 said:


> *shoeaddictk-* I just got Brush #3 and I LOVE it! I can't believe I went so long without it actually. I've never tried Mac brushes, but it seems like people really love them.
> 
> Anyway, here are some fun pics of my epic Xmas Chanel haul... Needless to say, I'm on a huge ban starting today and hopefully lasting until April/May when summer comes out.
> 
> SPRING COLLECTION:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPRING COLLECTION + Other random purchases



this would be great for my desktop wallpaper 

Enjoy Lotus Rouge - that was my first Chanel nail polish!


----------



## G&Smommy

Thanks for the tips on color saturation.  I will have to try the UD primer and maybe some new brushes.  I have a Bobbi Brown set that I have used for years but they may be too soft.  I never thought of that before.  Thanks again!

Jennifer


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

For anyone who got the pressed powder or tried it, what did you think?  Is it a must have?

I've kinda been obsessing over it and TOTALLY vapor-locked at the counter and forgot to try it.


----------



## Beriloffun

G&Smommy said:


> I bought the Perlees Palette last night and tried it out today.  How do you get the best color saturation and duration out of these colors?  I use a Smashbox primer.  I have heard applying them wet makes a difference?  Any ideas?  Thanks!
> 
> Jennifer




Have you tried mac's Fix+ ? it works wot my Mac and UD eyeshadows, I've never tried it with chanel tho (I prob will tomorrow). You spray some on the back of your hand, pick up color with the brush and dab the brush on your hand to pick up the fix+, hence using it "wet"


----------



## babyontheway

My tiny spring 2011 collection


----------



## cassandra22007

Aragonite is seriously so awesome, I really didn't think I would care for it by itself and figured it would be a more layer-over gloss. But it is beautiful by itself! It comes on with a slightly pinkish sheen and the glitter is just AWESOME! There are so many colors in it, and it just looks amazing. Well played Peter, well played.


----------



## MidNiteSun

does anyone have cracking problem with chanel nail polish?  maybe it's just me.  they look really good for 2 days then...cracks all over.  you have to really look to see it but it's so annoying.


----------



## pond23

Aragonite is a beauty, and you captured its sparkles and reflects really well *cassandra!* I love your Chanel haul AND your Rolex!


----------



## cassandra22007

MidNiteSun said:


> does anyone have cracking problem with chanel nail polish?  maybe it's just me.  they look really good for 2 days then...cracks all over.  you have to really look to see it but it's so annoying.



Are you using a base coat and top coat? A good base coat that bonds the polish to your nail should really help prevent cracking and chipping. 



pond23 said:


> Aragonite is a beauty, and you captured its sparkles and reflects really well *cassandra!* I love your Chanel haul AND your Rolex!



Thank you!!!


----------



## skydive nikki

Do you all think I should get the aragonite or galactic glossimer?


----------



## MidNiteSun

thanks cassandra2007.  i only used the top coat. i will buy the base coat tonight.  i don't have chipping problem at all...only cracking.


----------



## Iluvbags

I havent been in here forever!  Can't wait to catch up on everything.  Are there any free shipping codes right now?


----------



## FlipDiver

My Chanel mini brush and bag holiday gift set:


----------



## 8seventeen19

BourgeoisStoner said:


> For anyone who got the pressed powder or tried it, what did you think?  Is it a must have?
> 
> I've kinda been obsessing over it and TOTALLY vapor-locked at the counter and forgot to try it.



Nah, it's not worth it in my book. I couldn't even see it on my skin. I am NC15/Clair in Chanel so you definitely 'should' have been able to see it. If you're looking for a highlighter it's impossible to beat Guerlain Meteorites in Mythic or the fall color Perles d'Or. 



MidNiteSun said:


> does anyone have cracking problem with chanel nail polish?  maybe it's just me.  they look really good for 2 days then...cracks all over.  you have to really look to see it but it's so annoying.



Definitely the top coat. Mine sometimes does it when I apply it too thick. I believe it was the new Chanel top coat formula to be exact! I don't believe Seche Vite has ever done that but that's a hit or miss top coat on the Le Vernis anyways.




skydive nikki said:


> Do you all think I should get the aragonite or galactic glossimer?



Aragonite. It's much prettier to me at least. Galactic has blue flecks and is cooler. I find Aragonite to be warmer. 



FlipDiver said:


> My Chanel mini brush and bag holiday gift set:


Incredibly jealous! I've been eying this for awhile now. How's the quality vs. other full size Chanel brushes and other brands?


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Thanks!  I got the aragonite.  I can't believe I spent that much on a lipgloss.  Is it really worth it or are there good dupes for it?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Nope. The Glossimers have such a unique feel and colors that I've never seen one that came close. You know how some sparkly lip glosses you can feel the glitter? I've never been able to feel it and it's as smooth as a lipstick.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Thanks!  I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Iluvbags

Iluvbags said:


> I havent been in here forever!  Can't wait to catch up on everything.  Are there any free shipping codes right now?



Anyone?


----------



## Needanotherbag

Iluvbags said:


> Anyone?



Hey welcome back!  I havent seen a free ship code since a couple days before xmas...and it wouldnt work on polishes, which I was bummed about.   Still awaiting the arrival of my two perle polishes!


----------



## pond23

I haven't seen any free shipping codes for Chanel.com either.

I prefer Aragonite over Galactic because of the pink reflects.

Why did Chanel raise their makeup prices?! Ugh! I wish I had known last month.


----------



## Needanotherbag

pond23 said:


> I haven't seen any free shipping codes for Chanel.com either.
> 
> I prefer Aragonite over Galactic because of the pink reflects.
> 
> Why did Chanel raise their makeup prices?! Ugh! I wish I had known last month.



They did??!!!  Well darn them...I didnt realize they had!


----------



## merekat703

Needanotherbag said:


> Hey welcome back! I havent seen a free ship code since a couple days before xmas...and it wouldnt work on polishes, which I was bummed about. Still awaiting the arrival of my two perle polishes!


 
I got free shipping on polish 3 days before xmas.


----------



## Needanotherbag

merekat703 said:


> I got free shipping on polish 3 days before xmas.



Now that I think about it, I think when shipping to my state, polishes are a "hazardous substance" and can't be overnighted, they can only ship ground...overnight was free shipping but not ground, so I had to pay for shipping...oh well.


----------



## clk55girl

pond23 said:


> I haven't seen any free shipping codes for Chanel.com either.
> 
> I prefer Aragonite over Galactic because of the pink reflects.
> 
> Why did Chanel raise their makeup prices?! Ugh! I wish I had known last month.



OMG Steph, I didn't even notice that.  Great, here we go again....   Greedy much?  Chanel better not start decreasing the quality of their makeup/skincare too.    They already alienated a lot of their loyal handbag clients (including me) with these shenanigans, let's hope the makeup doesn't follow suit.


----------



## krazydaisy

i played with the spring palette today and i want it so bad, i was tempted to get but i didn't maybe i will soon


----------



## pond23

clk55girl said:


> OMG Steph, I didn't even notice that. Great, here we go again....  Greedy much? Chanel better not start decreasing the quality of their makeup/skincare too.  They already alienated a lot of their loyal handbag clients (including me) with these shenanigans, let's hope the makeup doesn't follow suit.


 
^ Hi Jenn!  I know! First handbags, then makeup. When will they stop? Argh! The eye shadow quads went up $1, the lipsticks and nail polishes $2, the glossimers $1.50 (?). I wish I had known in advance so that I could have picked up a few items from my wish list - nail polish base coat, Reflects D'Ombres, Murano, Mystic Eyes, and Black Shimmer e/l. My only solace is that the eye shadow quads had been rumored to be going up to $60, but instead went up to $57. The quality better stay top-notch, especially on my beloved shadows, blushes, lippies and cleansers.


----------



## G&Smommy

Thanks again for the tips on UD primer and MAC brushes.  I used both today and got much better saturation and staying power!

On a different note, how is the Chanel base coat and top coat for nail polish?  I use mostly OPI polishes, but find my finger nails chip after two days (toe nails last two weeks or more).  It could be lifestyle (lots of typing for work and cleaning up after twin toddlers) but I have been looking for a great base coat and top coat so I can justify doing my nails occasionally.  It is far too much effort when it just chips after two days.  Thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## clk55girl

pond23 said:


> ^ Hi Jenn!  I know! First handbags, then makeup. When will they stop? Argh! The eye shadow quads went up $1, the lipsticks and nail polishes $2, the glossimers $1.50 (?). I wish I had known in advance so that I could have picked up a few items from my wish list - nail polish base coat, Reflects D'Ombres, Murano, Mystic Eyes, and Black Shimmer e/l. My only solace is that the eye shadow quads had been rumored to be going up to $60, but instead went up to $57. The quality better stay top-notch, especially on my beloved shadows, blushes, lippies and cleansers.



Argh, me too!  I would have picked up 478932743 glossimers 8493748 backups of Black Pearl hahah.  Wow, good thing the quads went up to $57 vs $60!  I'm safe with the quads for now because ever since I got Kaska Beige, all other quads have been ignored.  I love, love, love Kaska Beige.  It pairs well cork, soba, or patina in the crease.  My other fave go to combo is taupe gris and safari with satin taupe in the crease.  Keeping my fingers crossed that Chanel doesn't end up raising skincare prices.


----------



## pond23

G&Smommy said:


> On a different note, how is the Chanel base coat and top coat for nail polish? I use mostly OPI polishes, but find my finger nails chip after two days (toe nails last two weeks or more). It could be lifestyle (lots of typing for work and cleaning up after twin toddlers) but I have been looking for a great base coat and top coat so I can justify doing my nails occasionally. It is far too much effort when it just chips after two days. Thanks!
> 
> Jennifer


 
^ Mollydoll reviewed the Chanel base coat in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/chanel-on-your-nails-566853-244.html#post17452569

I really want to try it out because it will be more compatible with the Chanel nail polishes that other brands will.


----------



## pond23

clk55girl said:


> Argh, me too! I would have picked up 478932743 glossimers 8493748 backups of Black Pearl hahah. Wow, good thing the quads went up to $57 vs $60! I'm safe with the quads for now because ever since I got Kaska Beige, all other quads have been ignored. I love, love, love Kaska Beige. It pairs well cork, soba, or patina in the crease. My other fave go to combo is taupe gris and safari with satin taupe in the crease. Keeping my fingers crossed that Chanel doesn't end up raising skincare prices.


 
^ I LOVE Kaska Beige too! It is my favorite Chanel quad! I had stopped wearing eyeshadow for a while until I got my hands on this beauty. It is so classic and elegant without being boring. And the texture is phenomenal!


----------



## G&Smommy

Thanks, pond23.  I will check out the review!

Jennifer


----------



## 8seventeen19

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks again for the tips on UD primer and MAC brushes.  I used both today and got much better saturation and staying power!
> 
> On a different note, how is the Chanel base coat and top coat for nail polish?  I use mostly OPI polishes, but find my finger nails chip after two days (toe nails last two weeks or more).  It could be lifestyle (lots of typing for work and cleaning up after twin toddlers) but I have been looking for a great base coat and top coat so I can justify doing my nails occasionally.  It is far too much effort when it just chips after two days.  Thanks!
> 
> Jennifer



Yay! 

I am unsure on the base coat. The top coat is horrrrrrrible. Not worth the money and doesn't give it the shine that I like. It chips and it cracks. Molly the queen of Chanel polish would tell you that too.


----------



## G&Smommy

Thanks, shoeaddictklw!  I just ordered a top coat that got a great review on Amazon called Seche Vite Fast Dry Top Coat so I am hoping it works well.  I never do my finger nails anymore since they chip so easily.

Jennifer


----------



## cassandra22007

G&Smommy- I use the Seche Vita Fast Dry, I find it to be a very good product--definitely the best top coat I've ever used. I've never tried the Chanel ones, just don't seem worth the price to me. I do one coat of Sally Hansen Double Duty and one of SV Fast Dry and I usually get 5-6 days without any significant chips.


----------



## nicci404

Too bad the US won't get this collection...  

http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/01/chanel-le-blanc.html


----------



## bunnymasseuse

nicci404 said:


> Too bad the US won't get this collection...
> 
> http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/01/chanel-le-blanc.html


I really like the eyeshadow quad on that!


----------



## clk55girl

pond23 said:


> ^ I LOVE Kaska Beige too! It is my favorite Chanel quad! I had stopped wearing eyeshadow for a while until I got my hands on this beauty. It is so classic and elegant without being boring. And the texture is phenomenal!



Hahah, me too!! I hadn't worn eyeshadow in months until I came across Kaska Beige.  My 2nd favorite is the dunes quad, but it doesn't get used nearly as much as the Kaska.  Try this combo: the bottom right shade on the entire lid, the bottom left shade on the outer half of the lid (using 239), cork in the crease, soba in the upper crease to blend it out, then a touch of patina in the top of the crease to blend out the soba and cork.  Apply cork, soba, and patina with a light hand using the 217. It's the most beautiful daytime smokey eye look ever!  I don't like a dramatic smokey eye for daytime and this just adds enough depth and definition to be sultry, but classy    I like to wear this combo with seashell, mac honeylove, or mac freckletone.


----------



## G&Smommy

Thanks, cassandra22007!  I am excited to try it out when it arrives!  Hopefully I can get more than two days without chips.

Jennifer


----------



## Mette

nicci404 said:


> Too bad the US won't get this collection...
> 
> http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/01/chanel-le-blanc.html


Oh I am quite excited by this!  I will be in Japan in early March so will definitely check this out.  Thanks for the tip, *nicci404*.


----------



## pond23

clk55girl said:


> Hahah, me too!! I hadn't worn eyeshadow in months until I came across Kaska Beige. My 2nd favorite is the dunes quad, but it doesn't get used nearly as much as the Kaska. Try this combo: the bottom right shade on the entire lid, the bottom left shade on the outer half of the lid (using 239), cork in the crease, soba in the upper crease to blend it out, then a touch of patina in the top of the crease to blend out the soba and cork. Apply cork, soba, and patina with a light hand using the 217. It's the most beautiful daytime smokey eye look ever! I don't like a dramatic smokey eye for daytime and this just adds enough depth and definition to be sultry, but classy  I like to wear this combo with seashell, mac honeylove, or mac freckletone.


 
^ That sounds like a gorgeous daytime look! And I have most of those products, so I will try it soon! Dunes is another quad on my wish list. I am waiting for a nice GWP before I make another haul ...


----------



## Bethc

I don't known if anyone is looking for Riva, I somehow missed it when it came out, but it's on Chanel.com now.  I was just able to order it and got a confirmation...so fingers crossed!


----------



## spylove22

I just bought the kaska beige quad today!


----------



## OnyxBear

I just received Stylo Yeux in Espresso and #11 eyeshadow brush from Saks.com. I'm really excited to try the brush.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Finally got my perle polishes, am so in  with Perle Drop.  Its my favorite color from Chanel by far...


----------



## pond23

spylove22 said:


> I just bought the kaska beige quad today!


 
^ Yay! I hope you love it as much as I do! I wore the the two lightest colors today - taupey shade on lid and on crease and ivory shade on browbone.


----------



## vogue_rock

i just bought chanel mat lumiere extreme compact powder! this is my first time using chanel. i hope it will do good in my oily skin!


----------



## krazydaisy

spylove22 said:


> I just bought the kaska beige quad today!


that's my favorite quadra


----------



## skydive nikki

I never posted that I received my ombres perlees palette and aragonite glossimer.  I love both of them!  I really love the texture of the shadows!


----------



## nicci404

I finally found some swatches for Vitalumiere Aqua...I can't wait! 

http://heatheretteblogs.wordpress.com/2010/10/09/swatchfest-chanel-vitalumiere-aqua/


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> I finally found some swatches for Vitalumiere Aqua...I can't wait!
> 
> http://heatheretteblogs.wordpress.com/2010/10/09/swatchfest-chanel-vitalumiere-aqua/


 
^ Thank you for the link *nicci*! Even though I am currently drowning in liquid foundations, I cannot wait to try this one.  I will probably be a B10 in this range.


----------



## monokuro

I need to go and pick up this gorgeous aragonite glossimer.. I am in love with the pink in it!

I have been wanting galactic but never made the purchase.. now that aragonite is here.. I am glad I didn't.. xD


----------



## karester

nicci404 said:


> I finally found some swatches for Vitalumiere Aqua...I can't wait!
> 
> http://heatheretteblogs.wordpress.com/2010/10/09/swatchfest-chanel-vitalumiere-aqua/



Nice, it looks like I could be BR10.


----------



## nicci404

pond23 said:


> ^ Thank you for the link *nicci*! Even though I am currently drowning in liquid foundations, I cannot wait to try this one.  I will probably be a B10 in this range.



no problem  I wish it was out in the US already!  Does BR10 look like it has a pink undertone to it? I think I'm B10 also...


----------



## sweetart

Free shipping today on chanel's site with code 2011WINTER!


----------



## Bethc

I got my Riva today, along with a Seashell gloss and 2 eye brushes   Somehow, things always seem to multply in my cart, anyone else have this issue? Lol

Anyway, my question is- Do you keep the little felt bags the products come in?  I like them, but it makes it difficult to figure out what's in each one, thoughts?


----------



## pond23

^ I remove them because it just gets too cumbersome. I'm usually in a hurry when I am doing my makeup, so I don't have time to fiddle with the velvet pouches. I keep and store them though.


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> no problem  I wish it was out in the US already!  Does BR10 look like it has a pink undertone to it? I think I'm B10 also...


 
^ The BR10 looks lighter than the B10 to me. It seems to have a slight pink undertone, not too pinky. I may have to try both shades because I am neutral to slightly yellow in undertone. Once in a while I can pull off pink-undertoned foundations. This foundation needs to be released soon! The rest of the world has already had this product released.


----------



## ladystara

Did chanel increase their prices?  I noticed the nail polishes are $25 now..I could've sworn they were less before!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

ladystara said:


> Did chanel increase their prices?  I noticed the nail polishes are $25 now..I could've sworn they were less before!



Happened right after the new year. Vernis were $23 and now are $25. Increases with other beauty products as well.


----------



## monokuro

A little visit to the chanel counter and I couldn't leave empty handed.. haha..


----------



## bebeexo

Not happy with the price increase, but I just ordered Black Pearl and the Ombres Perlees quint anyways.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Bethc said:


> I got my Riva today, along with a Seashell gloss and 2 eye brushes   Somehow, things always seem to multply in my cart, anyone else have this issue? Lol
> 
> Anyway, my question is- Do you keep the little felt bags the products come in?  I like them, but it makes it difficult to figure out what's in each one, thoughts?


It multiplies on me too 
I don't keep them in my makeup draw in their pouches, but I keep them and use them for when I travel. 



pond23 said:


> ^ The BR10 looks lighter than the B10 to me. It seems to have a slight pink undertone, not too pinky. I may have to try both shades because I am neutral to slightly yellow in undertone. Once in a while I can pull off pink-undertoned foundations. This foundation needs to be released soon! The rest of the world has already had this product released.


I was really excited about the foundation, but after trying Guerlain Lingerie de Peau I have found my HG foundation but I think I will still try it out. 



monokuro said:


> A little visit to the chanel counter and I couldn't leave empty handed.. haha..
> 
> n.wish-ful.net/x/aragoniteeandjerseyyyy.JPG


Aragonite was definitely a 'sleeper' for me. I didn't think I would like it at all but it is gorgeous!


----------



## pond23

shoeaddictklw said:


> It multiplies on me too
> I don't keep them in my makeup draw in their pouches, but I keep them and use them for when I travel.
> 
> 
> *I was really excited about the foundation, but after trying Guerlain Lingerie de Peau I have found my HG foundation but I think I will still try it out. *
> 
> 
> Aragonite was definitely a 'sleeper' for me. I didn't think I would like it at all but it is gorgeous!


 
^ Yay for the huge thumbs up on the Guerlain Lingerie de Peau! I picked that up during the Sephora F&F sale about two months ago, but I haven't tried it yet. Ever since my skin started getting drier last year, I have been 'bingeing' on liquid foundations (instead of on my customary powder foundations).


----------



## ladystara

Drat - just as I was getting used to the prices!  I'm so tempted to pick up pink pulsion!


----------



## ellacoach

I just purchased a Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss in #55 Confidence and #51 Insouciance. I've been dying to get my hands on these for a few weeks now and finally went to the Chanel counter today! These are both so gorgeous! I love the applicator, and the scent/taste is wonderful too! I can't place my finger on what scent that I taste/smellLemon maybe?


----------



## 8seventeen19

pond23 said:


> ^ Yay for the huge thumbs up on the Guerlain Lingerie de Peau! I picked that up during the Sephora F&F sale about two months ago, but I haven't tried it yet. Ever since my skin started getting drier last year, I have been 'bingeing' on liquid foundations (instead of on my customary powder foundations).



Oh it's AH-MAZING! I am having problems right now with my skin and keeping the breakouts at bay so with all the products I am using they inevitably makes my skin dry. Well, the Lingerie de Peau makes it look so moist and airbrushed beautiful. I cannot say enough about it.


----------



## cassandra22007

Bethc said:


> I got my Riva today, along with a Seashell gloss and 2 eye brushes   Somehow, things always seem to multply in my cart, anyone else have this issue? Lol
> 
> Anyway, my question is- Do you keep the little felt bags the products come in?  I like them, but it makes it difficult to figure out what's in each one, thoughts?



I totally have that issue... every time I just want to get "one thing" at Chanel.com, my cart ends up with all kinds of extras in it and I swear I do not know how that happens!! I guess I convince myself that its not "worth the shipping" to just order one item!

I only keep the felt pouches for my brushes, they just aren't really necessary for anything else (like the quads). As for difficulty figuring out what things are, I recently got frustrated with always having to pick up and look at the label on a bunch different products just to find the blush and quad I want to wear (sign I have too much makeup: YES). I tried putting them in specific places, but they always got mixed up. SO, I put tiny stickers on the front of each product that are color coded and have a little label on them saying what it is!


----------



## Beriloffun

I really want to try out the glossimers...what shade do you guys recommended?? I'm around NC20 in MAC, yellow undertones (a very pale middle eastern complexion)  TIA!


----------



## Mollydoll

Hello! I am sneaking over from the Chanel nail polish thread.

I don't have it yet (well it came, but I immediately stashed it away as a bribe to finish a project), but can anyone give me some advice on what to do with the Spring quint and gris scintillant eye liner?

I am hopeless with eye makeup. I've never been able to apply eye shadow in a way that is wearable outside of the house, but I fell in love with the perles quint and had to have it. I am hoping that because these seem a little sheerer and lighter that they will be more forgiving.

I have a few brushes, but not sure what kind: 3 sizes of whatever cheapish eye brushes that Ulta had.

I want to learn how to apply makeup. I just fail at being a girl unless it is nail polish.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I should never hit the Chanel counter... bad things always happen, haha.   Some new lipsticks I came away with!


----------



## pond23

^ LOL! Yes, the Chanel cosmetics counter can be a very, very dangerous place to be! I have and love Peregrina and Comedia. Peregrina goes perfectly with the new Espiegle blush. And Comedia is a gorgeous rosey-pink. Very flattering on! Great haul as always Minal!


----------



## skydive nikki

I too would love some good suggestions of everyones fav glossimer colors!  I just got aragonite and was thinking of nakkar


----------



## gga

I have a Chanel nail polish question:  are the khaki nail polishes still available?  Unfortunately I fell in love with them a bit late.  I had a truly insane fall and winter and I missed out on lots of great stuff, sad to say.


----------



## misstrine85

nicci404 said:


> Too bad the US won't get this collection...
> 
> http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/01/chanel-le-blanc.html


 
I hope I dont sound to dumb, but is it supposed to make the skin lighter? Or is it for people with light skin already?


----------



## misstrine85

I just got the Jade eyeliner this monday. Its so pretty with my green eyes


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hey Steph!   Haha, it's verrrry hazardous to our wallets!   Ohhhh, lipstick twins!   They're such pretty colors!!   Thank you! 



pond23 said:


> ^ LOL! Yes, the Chanel cosmetics counter can be a very, very dangerous place to be! I have and love Peregrina and Comedia. Peregrina goes perfectly with the new Espiegle blush. And Comedia is a gorgeous rosey-pink. Very flattering on! Great haul as always Minal!


----------



## misstrine85

gga said:


> I have a Chanel nail polish question: are the khaki nail polishes still available? Unfortunately I fell in love with them a bit late. I had a truly insane fall and winter and I missed out on lots of great stuff, sad to say.


 
I think I saw them on a website called Izzy-something. I have not ordered from there, but one from the Chanel polish thread have


----------



## Needanotherbag

Mollydoll said:


> Hello! I am sneaking over from the Chanel nail polish thread.
> 
> I don't have it yet (well it came, but I immediately stashed it away as a bribe to finish a project), but can anyone give me some advice on what to do with the Spring quint and gris scintillant eye liner?
> 
> I am hopeless with eye makeup. I've never been able to apply eye shadow in a way that is wearable outside of the house, but I fell in love with the perles quint and had to have it. I am hoping that because these seem a little sheerer and lighter that they will be more forgiving.
> 
> I have a few brushes, but not sure what kind: 3 sizes of whatever cheapish eye brushes that Ulta had.
> 
> I want to learn how to apply makeup. I just fail at being a girl unless it is nail polish.



Its a great quint, but IMHO it may be a little tricky for a newbie to e/s, only because it is really shimmery and you may get overwhelmed by how frosty it is.  But, you can apply it light for a fresh look.  Try putting the light pink all over the lid, then the greenish or purple in the outer V and blend up into your crease.  For a highligter maybe use a matte shadow so the overall look isnt completely frosty.  

Have you watched some youtube tutorials on application?  Its a great place to start just to learn techniques on application.

HTH!


----------



## nicci404

misstrine85 said:


> I hope I dont sound to dumb, but is it supposed to make the skin lighter? Or is it for people with light skin already?



I don't believe it is supposed to make the skin lighter. Here is a description from Chanel - it doesn't mention lightening/whitening....

_A new-generation texture. An unprecedented sensory experience. A unique makeup result. Rapid and easy application. VITALUMIÈRE AQUA. Apply your makeup without thinking about it.

Its soft and evanescent ultra-fine fluid texture is a real surprise. Although it is exceptionally delicate and light, an incomparable second-skin perfecting result is achieved. The complexion appears amazingly even, fresh and energized. The skin glows with seemingly nude beauty. As if glowing from within. Bathed in light 

Its formula, endowed with a UVB sun filter and mineral sunscreen, protects the skin from damaging sun rays (SPF 15). Its crystalline fragrance accentuates the sensation of freshness and pleasure on application._


----------



## nicci404

misstrine85 said:


> I just got the Jade eyeliner this monday. Its so pretty with my green eyes



I love this eyeliner, I don't have anything like it. It took me a couple weeks to get it cause every time I went to the counter, it was always gone!


----------



## nicci404

skydive nikki said:


> I too would love some good suggestions of everyones fav glossimer colors!  I just got aragonite and was thinking of nakkar



Here are the ones I have - the only one not pictured is Rose Dilemma. Ignore the first and last one - they aren't glossimers. 

My favorite is probably Wild Rose. Another one I loved was Sarong but it's discontinued.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Wow!!!  Look at all those pretties!!  I will have to go check out the wild rose.   Thanks for the pics and info! I have totally broken my ban.


----------



## nicci404

skydive nikki said:


> ^^Wow!!!  Look at all those pretties!!  I will have to go check out the wild rose.   Thanks for the pics and info! I have totally broken my ban.



No problem  Wild Rose is the 4th one. Here it is in action!

http://thenonblonde.blogspot.com/2010/10/chanel-wild-rose-119-glossimer.html

I found some swatches from Karla Sugar too of other glossimers. Post any that you purchase please, I'm curious!

http://karlasugar.net/2008/06/chanel-glossimer/


----------



## skydive nikki

^^great thanks!  I have some research to do now!!


----------



## nicci404

gga said:


> I have a Chanel nail polish question:  are the khaki nail polishes still available?  Unfortunately I fell in love with them a bit late.  I had a truly insane fall and winter and I missed out on lots of great stuff, sad to say.



http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/cosmetics_chanel_14.html


----------



## Beriloffun

skydive nikki said:


> I too would love some good suggestions of everyones fav glossimer colors!  I just got aragonite and was thinking of nakkar



I was thinking abou nakkar too! I would be perfect for spring. Cafemakeup has some really good swatches of it


----------



## cassandra22007

Mollydoll said:


> Hello! I am sneaking over from the Chanel nail polish thread.
> 
> I don't have it yet (well it came, but I immediately stashed it away as a bribe to finish a project), but can anyone give me some advice on what to do with the Spring quint and gris scintillant eye liner?
> 
> I am hopeless with eye makeup. I've never been able to apply eye shadow in a way that is wearable outside of the house, but I fell in love with the perles quint and had to have it. I am hoping that because these seem a little sheerer and lighter that they will be more forgiving.
> 
> I have a few brushes, but not sure what kind: 3 sizes of whatever cheapish eye brushes that Ulta had.
> 
> I want to learn how to apply makeup. I just fail at being a girl unless it is nail polish.



I'm really good with eye makeup so hopefully I can be of help, but I would really suggest going to the Chanel counter and just asking someone to show you directly. I would also suggest just practice and practice and practice and don't be afraid to try crazy things with the colors. Part of why I love eyeshadow so much is that you can literally try something new every day, and some days amazing things happen and other days its a disaster! 

I would recommend starting out small and just apply the light pink or pearl color to your lid and kind of blend it outwards a little, and then use the eyeliner. That would be a nice daytime look and probably pretty easy for a beginner. The brushes that come with that palette are really good actually, they are longer and stronger than the ones that usually come with the quads. 

If you want to get a little more daring, you can try one of the darker colors like the green or purple on your lid, do the pink or white in the corner of your eye, and then use the darkest color in the crease. I think I posted some pics a few weeks ago of some looks I did with these colors, but here they are again:

This one is with the darker colors blended on the lid and the light pink on the brow bone, and gris on the bottom lash line. 






This one is with the white color on the lid and corner of the eye and the darkest one in the crease and outer corner, gris on bottom last line. THe glitter looks a little out of control, prob from the flash:






And finally, this one is actually a combination of the quint palette and the quad (Perlee Regard). I think I used the green from the quint on my lid, highlighted on top with the white from the quad and on the bottom with the peach, and used the dark teal from the quad in the crease. I used a dark green eyeliner called Celadon here. 






Hope this was helpful! I go a little extreme with eye makeup sometime, so it might not be your cup of tea if you are looking for something less dramatic.




skydive nikki said:


> I too would love some good suggestions of everyones fav glossimer colors!  I just got aragonite and was thinking of nakkar



My FAVORITE is Mica, but I'd say 2 of my new ones--Aragonite and Meteore--are tied for second. Nakkar is pretty nice, the color isn't very bold but I think it makes my lips look plumper than usual.


----------



## spylove22

Minal, lovely haul of lipsticks!! I know what you mean about dangerous, I picked up a TON of chanel polishes today from lord & taylor (I'm too embarassed to say how many!) eek!!!!!


----------



## skydive nikki

Thanks cassandra!  What Chanel palette did you use for the first 2 pics?


----------



## cassandra22007

The Ombres Pearle 5-color palette from the spring collection


----------



## gga

nicci404 said:


> http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/cosmetics_chanel_14.html




Thank you guys for the link and the suggestion. Khaki Brun is the only one in stock. Vert and Rose are sold out. 

A wonderful and generous tPF nail polish fairy set me up with the set, so I'm good to go now!


----------



## skydive nikki

Cassandra, I recently got that one.  I am going to copy that look.  I needed those tips so thanks.  I am trying to get better at my shadow application.


----------



## skydive nikki

Beriloffun said:


> I was thinking abou nakkar too! I would be perfect for spring. Cafemakeup has some really good swatches of it



I will check that out too!


----------



## ladystara

Black Pearl is gorgeous....I broke down and bought it!  How long do Chanel nail polishes stay good for?


----------



## Mollydoll

Thanks for the suggestions. Love those photos Cassandra. 

I am just so hopeless that I get frustrated so easily. I have really sensitive eyes and get sore or red if I use products and remover more than once or twice. I've seen so many tutorials that make it look so easy and then I try and just make a mess.

This sounds dumb, but one of my problems is keeping one eye open without scrunching up the other. I always have to hold my lid with my finger. I this normal or do I have weird eye reflexes?

I have asked for help at the counters, but I tend to be able to do it while they show me, and then not at home.

I know it is weird that I love Chanel makeup so much yet can't use most of it!


----------



## ladystara

Mollydoll said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Love those photos Cassandra.
> 
> I am just so hopeless that I get frustrated so easily. I have really sensitive eyes and get sore or red if I use products and remover more than once or twice. I've seen so many tutorials that make it look so easy and then I try and just make a mess.
> 
> This sounds dumb, but one of my problems is keeping one eye open without scrunching up the other. I always have to hold my lid with my finger. I this normal or do I have weird eye reflexes?
> 
> I have asked for help at the counters, but I tend to be able to do it while they show me, and then not at home.
> 
> I know it is weird that I love Chanel makeup so much yet can't use most of it!



Not at all !!  Same with me.  I'm worse in that I'll buy it and it sits unused.


----------



## Mollydoll

ladystara said:


> Not at all !!  Same with me.  I'm worse in that I'll buy it and it sits unused.



I have an unused Murano quad and eye gloss quad, plus several mascaras. 

My worst unused item is the adorable Les Guoaches Des Chanel lip palette. It was just too adorable to use so that has sat, still in it's box for almost 10 years. I think it was $70?


----------



## ladystara

Was it the one with different circles within another lip color?


----------



## skydive nikki

So, I went to the Chanel counter and got glossimers in Nakkar, and mirage.  I love them, but wish they lasted longer. I also got jade eyeliner.  I love how easily it glides on.  I have never used Chanel liners before.  Now I am hooked!


----------



## nicci404

skydive nikki said:


> So, I went to the Chanel counter and got glossimers in Nakkar, and mirage.  I love them, but wish they lasted longer. I also got jade eyeliner.  I love how easily it glides on.  I have never used Chanel liners before.  Now I am hooked!



I have Jade as well. I tried to get a back-up yesterday but my SA said they would not be getting anymore in  Chanel liners are amazing I think, very long lasting and glide on easily. I bought a couple from Urban Decay and don't really understand the hype. They smudged on me like crazy & doesn't go on as smoothly and by the end of the work day, it was pretty much gone.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I'm also a Jade fan...I usually just wear it on my outer corner so it should last me quite awhile.  I picked up the peach blush today from the spring collection as well as some moisture serum which I have been using and am really happy with the results!


----------



## j9g8rchic

nicci404 said:


> I have Jade as well. I tried to get a back-up yesterday but my SA said they would not be getting anymore in  Chanel liners are amazing I think, very long lasting and glide on easily. I bought a couple from Urban Decay and don't really understand the hype. They smudged on me like crazy & doesn't go on as smoothly and by the end of the work day, it was pretty much gone.



*nicci* I don't understand the UD hype either.  I got one and was so excited that my eyeliner would last all day, but nope, didn't last on me.  Do you have oily skin?  I'm sure that is what my issue is.  I recently read that the Chanel waterproof liners are the way to go.  Is Jade in the waterproof line?  

What does everyone think about the waterproof liners?  I really want to try, but only if it really will stay put.


----------



## stylerouge

Love this Chanel Rivoli red lipstick that packs a punch, does anyone have it? Does it look good on tanned skin? http://******/hqD3ek


----------



## girlygirl3

j9g8rchic said:


> *nicci* I don't understand the UD hype either. I got one and was so excited that my eyeliner would last all day, but nope, didn't last on me. Do you have oily skin? I'm sure that is what my issue is. I recently read that the Chanel waterproof liners are the way to go. Is Jade in the waterproof line?
> 
> What does everyone think about the waterproof liners? I really want to try, but only if it really will stay put.


 
Wow, I'm surprised the UD liners don't stay.  I used to have oilier eyelids but now they are more normal.
The Chanel waterproof liners do last, but they tend to drag on me.  They don't last long on the waterline unfortunately.  Both liners will last all day on the upper lash line for me.


----------



## nicci404

j9g8rchic said:


> *nicci* I don't understand the UD hype either.  I got one and was so excited that my eyeliner would last all day, but nope, didn't last on me.  Do you have oily skin?  I'm sure that is what my issue is.  I recently read that the Chanel waterproof liners are the way to go.  Is Jade in the waterproof line?
> 
> What does everyone think about the waterproof liners?  I really want to try, but only if it really will stay put.



Yes, my skin is somewhat oily too. Jade is the waterproof liner. When I take off my make-up, everything will wash off except the liner. I have to go through it with an eye make-up remover, then it'll finally come off. 

Try checking it out at the counter if you can & see how it looks at the end of the day/night.


----------



## krazydaisy

i love the waterproof eyeliner the stylo yeux one. it last on me all day for both top and bottom lash line and ud liners did not do anything for me but smear. the downfall about the stylo yeux is that it's a bit difficult to remove since it's waterproof. i also like armani liner, does not smudge or anything and is not a waterproof liner but easy to apply and remove, i have oily lids too and it last all day,great investment


----------



## j9g8rchic

Thanks ladies.  I will definitely be giving this a try.  I'll stop back by and let you know what I think.  Might be a bit because I live in the middle of nowhere and not sure when I'll be near a Chanel counter.


----------



## Mette

stylerouge said:


> Love this Chanel Rivoli red lipstick that packs a punch, does anyone have it? Does it look good on tanned skin? http://******/hqD3ek


I have Rivoli and its a stunning blue-based red.

I have cool tones in my skin (I'm a summer) and I have dark blonde hair and light blue eyes. It's a good red for my skin and colouring.


----------



## Beriloffun

Chanel's waterproof eyeliner is a MIRACLE! UD's gives me raccoon eyes in 2 hours..(except for the purple one called "Crash" for some reason)
I have gris, ebene, and cassis and love them all!! I couldn't recommended them more


----------



## Beriloffun

skydive nikki said:


> So, I went to the Chanel counter and got glossimers in Nakkar, and mirage.  I love them, but wish they lasted longer. I also got jade eyeliner.  I love how easily it glides on.  I have never used Chanel liners before.  Now I am hooked!



aw boo how long does nakkar last? I was thinking of getting it tomorrow.. :-/ Maybe I will just put it on at the counter and shop and see how long it wears..


----------



## skydive nikki

^^I put it on and walked around the mall.  After an hour it was gone.  It seems most glossimers  I have tried work like that on me.  Is there a lip primer I should use?


----------



## skydive nikki

Yes ladies, the Jade is phenomenal!! I want to go get a back up already and maybe get a few other colors.  Any recommendations?  I use the UD liners and like them, but there is something different about the jade.  UD is smooth, but not as smooth as Chanel.  They both last on me and I have oily skin.  I wish Chanel had more vibrant colors like UD.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Broke down and bought:

Vendetta and Pink Pulsion(why did I wait so long to get this glossimer?)


----------



## black orchid

Do you want to see something from summer collection

http://allglam.com/2010/12/22/chanel-summer-2011-make-up-collection-info-swatches/#more-352


----------



## nicci404

black orchid said:


> Do you want to see something from summer collection
> 
> http://allglam.com/2010/12/22/chanel-summer-2011-make-up-collection-info-swatches/#more-352



oh wow, thanks black orchid! I only a list of what is coming up but no pictures from my SA. Nice to have actual pics! Definitely liking the quad - different shades of green.


----------



## cassandra22007

Thanks for posting the summer colors!! I'm actually relieved that there isn't much in that collection that is speaking to me, except the Mimosa polish and the quad looks pretty nice. I did so much damage the last couple months with Chanel that I have actually been HOPING that the summer collection will be a dud for me! I'm curious about the glossimers though, I'm sure there will be one I like! And the eyeliner? "Silvery rose?" Interesting.... sounds like a lighter version of Berry.


----------



## black orchid

I really love spring collection, eye palettes and nail polishes first of all, but this summer makeup...hmmm...not my cup of tea. Its good for my wallet
I'll probably buy morning rose polish and something for my lips

p.s. maybe my english is not excellent but i am doing my best


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

black orchid said:


> Do you want to see something from summer collection
> 
> http://allglam.com/2010/12/22/chanel-summer-2011-make-up-collection-info-swatches/#more-352


 

EEEcccckkkk! Mimosa is almost here


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Love the quad too! BH nodded and liked it too, better than the duo.  Loving that rose polish!


----------



## skydive nikki

I love that quad! When is this coming out?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

April 4 is what Chanel rep told me. Which is a Sunday.


----------



## skydive nikki

I like sundays for collections to come out.  I like when it is my day off so I can check them out first thing.  That also gives me some time to save up.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## d-girl1011

I purchased my first Chanel product yesterday - Rouge Allure in Passion!


----------



## pond23

I cannot wait for the striped bronzing powders! I have been on a bronzer kick lately.


----------



## nicci404

pond23 said:


> I cannot wait for the striped bronzing powders! I have been on a bronzer kick lately.



I want to try but I'm kind of scared to use bronzers! I'm always worried I will either put too much or I'll look orange


----------



## 8seventeen19

AHHHHH I am SO mad!! I found that quad on ebay... Lilium Ete and didn't buy it! It went for 39 I believe. I am so bummed!


----------



## nicci404

I finally broke down and purchased Regard Perle


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> I want to try but I'm kind of scared to use bronzers! I'm always worried I will either put too much or I'll look orange


 
^ Don't be afraid of using bronzing powders *nicci*! I am a MAC NC15 / Chanel 0.5 / 1.0 in foundation shades, and I use bronzers a lot lately. The trick is choosing a finely-milled quality powder product and using the right brush. The most natural-looking bronzing powders in my experience have been Edward Bess Daydream bronzing powder and Giorgio Armani #1 sheer bronzing powder. These do not turn orangey on me, and you can control the intensity. I use a skunk brush (e.g. the MAC 187) or the Nars Yachiyo brush to apply.

The only Chanel bronzing powder that I own is the limited edition Terre D'Or. But this shade is too light, and is more of a golden highlighter, a slightly lighter version of MAC's bronzing powder in Golden.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

skydive nikki said:


> I like sundays for collections to come out. I like when it is my day off so I can check them out first thing. That also gives me some time to save up. Thanks for the info!


 
Please forgive me...it will be Monday not Sunday:shame:


----------



## ellacoach

I purchased Black Pearl yesterday. It was not love at first sight for me with this polish, but I tried it on at the Chanel counter the other day and after seeing a couple of youtubers wearing this I couldn't stop thinking about it. So I bought it.


----------



## babyontheway

Finally you gave in and got pulsion glossimer.... I love it!  Vendetta is a gorgeous color too; that is why I have it too


DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Broke down and bought:
> 
> Vendetta and Pink Pulsion(why did I wait so long to get this glossimer?)



 Thanks so much for sharing the link.  I only have to have mimosa, but once everything is swatched I am sure I will change my mind


black orchid said:


> Do you want to see something from summer collection
> 
> http://allglam.com/2010/12/22/chanel-summer-2011-make-up-collection-info-swatches/#more-352



  I have black pearl on my toes now.  I really like it


ellacoach said:


> I purchased Black Pearl yesterday. It was not love at first sight for me with this polish, but I tried it on at the Chanel counter the other day and after seeing a couple of youtubers wearing this I couldn't stop thinking about it. So I bought it.


----------



## amusingten

ellacoach said:


> I purchased Black Pearl yesterday. It was not love at first sight for me with this polish, but I tried it on at the Chanel counter the other day and after seeing a couple of youtubers wearing this I couldn't stop thinking about it. So I bought it.



Ooh! I saw this today at the Chanel counter but was in a hurry. Can you please do some modeling pics to see how it looks?


----------



## amusingten

FlipDiver said:


> My Chanel mini brush and bag holiday gift set:




OMG!! I saw this last year at Nordstrom but missed out. Where did you get yours?


----------



## amusingten

cassandra22007 said:


> *shoeaddictk-* I just got Brush #3 and I LOVE it! I can't believe I went so long without it actually. I've never tried Mac brushes, but it seems like people really love them.
> 
> Anyway, here are some fun pics of my epic Xmas Chanel haul... Needless to say, I'm on a huge ban starting today and hopefully lasting until April/May when summer comes out.
> 
> SPRING COLLECTION:



I'm thinking about getting the palette on the far right, how do you like it?


----------



## j9g8rchic

Does Chanel offer free shipping very often?  I really want to try a waterproof eyeliner, but really don't want to pay the 9.95 shipping and I don't live near a counter.  TIA!


----------



## skydive nikki

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Please forgive me...it will be Monday not Sunday:shame:



Oh. Thats still good.  I have Mondays off too and it is less busy than Sunday!


----------



## cassandra22007

amusingten said:


> I'm thinking about getting the palette on the far right, how do you like it?




I absolutely LOVE both the palette and the quad. LOVE them! The entire spring collection is basically my favorite in every category that Chanel has produced in 3 years.


----------



## sweetart

karlasugar has some info on the new rouge coco shines!
http://karlasugar.net/2011/01/sneak-peek-chanel-rouge-coco-shine/

I cant wait to try these! I have 3 of the regular rouge coco's because I love the colors but the forumla just doesn't work for me..


----------



## sweetart

i love the #3 brush too! much more than the mac version. Have you tried the #6? It's my fave for applying and blending color! 



cassandra22007 said:


> *shoeaddictk-* I just got Brush #3 and I LOVE it! I can't believe I went so long without it actually. I've never tried Mac brushes, but it seems like people really love them.
> 
> Anyway, here are some fun pics of my epic Xmas Chanel haul... Needless to say, I'm on a huge ban starting today and hopefully lasting until April/May when summer comes out.
> 
> SPRING COLLECTION:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPRING COLLECTION + Other random purchases


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

babyontheway said:


> *Finally you gave in and got pulsion glossimer*.... I love it! Vendetta is a gorgeous color too; that is why I have it too
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing the link. I only have to have mimosa, but once everything is swatched I am sure I will change my mind
> 
> 
> I have black pearl on my toes now. I really like it


 
Pulsion is beyond beautiful. When I went back to Nordies to purchase it (because I couldn't bear leaving the mall without it), I thought babyontheway would be loving this right now


----------



## nicci404

pond23 said:


> ^ Don't be afraid of using bronzing powders *nicci*! I am a MAC NC15 / Chanel 0.5 / 1.0 in foundation shades, and I use bronzers a lot lately. The trick is choosing a finely-milled quality powder product and using the right brush. The most natural-looking bronzing powders in my experience have been Edward Bess Daydream bronzing powder and Giorgio Armani #1 sheer bronzing powder. These do not turn orangey on me, and you can control the intensity. I use a skunk brush (e.g. the MAC 187) or the Nars Yachiyo brush to apply.
> 
> The only Chanel bronzing powder that I own is the limited edition Terre D'Or. But this shade is too light, and is more of a golden highlighter, a slightly lighter version of MAC's bronzing powder in Golden.



I guess I'll give it a try then, the Bronze Rose coming out looks interesting. Hopefully I can work with it. Thanks for the advice


----------



## nicci404

sweetart said:


> karlasugar has some info on the new rouge coco shines!
> http://karlasugar.net/2011/01/sneak-peek-chanel-rouge-coco-shine/
> 
> I cant wait to try these! I have 3 of the regular rouge coco's because I love the colors but the forumla just doesn't work for me..



I have the same issue with the RCs...I only own two. I'm really excited about these!!! I hope the Neiman Marcus or Nordstrom by me gets Boy in time for Valentines. Thanks!


----------



## 8seventeen19

sweetart said:


> karlasugar has some info on the new rouge coco shines!
> http://karlasugar.net/2011/01/sneak-peek-chanel-rouge-coco-shine/
> 
> I cant wait to try these! I have 3 of the regular rouge coco's because I love the colors but the formula just doesn't work for me..



I just got Boy today and... well.. I am not sure. It's definitely not the color that was shown on the runways. At least not on me. It's a lot warmer than I was expecting. Also, the amount of product is minuscule. I really hope I got pre-production size and that they will be bigger otherwise it will not warrant the $30 price tag. The formula on the other hand is divine! It melts like butter on the lips. It had a good wear time today; better than average for me. Rouge Coco's are drying on me but the Shines definitely are not. I took pictures comparing it to the other size of the Rouge Coco's and will post it later. 

ETA: Just saw Karlasugar. I believe it will be the same size so they're small and would probably last me less than a month. AND they're $32?! Dang. 



sweetart said:


> i love the #3 brush too! much more than the mac version. Have you tried the #6? It's my fave for applying and blending color!



I haven't but I LOOVVVEE #3 so I will definitely try it out!


----------



## sweetart

shoeaddictklw said:


> I just got Boy today and... well.. I am not sure. It's definitely not the color that was shown on the runways. At least not on me. It's a lot warmer than I was expecting. Also, the amount of product is minuscule. I really hope I got pre-production size and that they will be bigger otherwise it will not warrant the $30 price tag. The formula on the other hand is divine! It melts like butter on the lips. It had a good wear time today; better than average for me. Rouge Coco's are drying on me but the Shines definitely are not. I took pictures comparing it to the other size of the Rouge Coco's and will post it later.
> 
> ETA: Just saw Karlasugar. I believe it will be the same size so they're small and would probably last me less than a month. AND they're $32?! Dang.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't but I LOOVVVEE #3 so I will definitely try it out!




OOOh! Can you please post pics?  Where were you able to find Boy? NM?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Here are some pics...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

sweetart said:


> karlasugar has some info on the new rouge coco shines!
> http://karlasugar.net/2011/01/sneak-peek-chanel-rouge-coco-shine/
> 
> I cant wait to try these! I have 3 of the regular rouge coco's because I love the colors but the forumla just doesn't work for me..


 
I can't wait either! I love a lipstick with a shine formula much more than a creme.


----------



## sweetart

shoeaddictklw said:


> Here are some pics...



great pictures! TY for posting. I'll definitely be picking up a few of them when they launch. Where did you find boy at?


----------



## pond23

j9g8rchic said:


> Does Chanel offer free shipping very often? I really want to try a waterproof eyeliner, but really don't want to pay the 9.95 shipping and I don't live near a counter. TIA!


 
^ For the past year or so, Chanel.com has been offering free shipping promotions more frequently. Unfortunately, there don't seem to be any promo codes right now.


----------



## pond23

Thank you for the pics *Shoeaddict*! I will probably layer the RC Shines over drier lipsticks. $32 is a lot for a small slim lipstick. Eek! I am excited to try the Bel Ami shade though.


----------



## Spendaholic

Hi everyone, i have a question i was wondering if you could help me with about a chanel product.

I'm currently looking at updating my face cream from Clinique to Chanel.
Have any off you used this product & if so did you find it worked or not.
About me i have Dry Skin / Fair Skin Tone. 
I'm looking for a good everyday moisturiser with SPF in.

I've looked at the Prep&Prime Mac & this 1.
I've also read the reviews on the website Makeupalley for both & i'm going more for this but i don't want to spend the money on a product that won't work.

CHANEL - UV ESSENTIEL UV Care AntiPollution SPF 50 &#8260; PA+++

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty...llution-SPF-50-frasl-PA-_437-73004626-166625/

Thank you for helping me.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Chanel Pinceau Ombre Eye Shadow Brush #2
In Love with the quality and ease of application!


----------



## cassandra22007

Spendaholic said:


> Hi everyone, i have a question i was wondering if you could help me with about a chanel product.
> 
> I'm currently looking at updating my face cream from Clinique to Chanel.
> Have any off you used this product & if so did you find it worked or not.
> About me i have Dry Skin / Fair Skin Tone.
> I'm looking for a good everyday moisturiser with SPF in.
> 
> I've looked at the Prep&Prime Mac & this 1.
> I've also read the reviews on the website Makeupalley for both & i'm going more for this but i don't want to spend the money on a product that won't work.
> 
> CHANEL - UV ESSENTIEL UV Care AntiPollution SPF 50 &#8260; PA+++
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty...llution-SPF-50-frasl-PA-_437-73004626-166625/
> 
> Thank you for helping me.



I have the UV Essentiel Protective UV Care Anti-Pollution SPF 30+
I use it during the summer but not really aside from that (yes, I know you are supposed to wear SPF every day but it just isn't something I think about when it is 25 degrees out and cloudy). I don't think it is a "moisturizer" if that is what you are looking for. The product says to apply as "the final step in your skincare routine," so I would guess that means on top of moisturizer and before makeup. The Chanel Hydramax Active moisturizer cream is really fantastic, I love it for winter dry skin. The one thing I really like about the UV Care is that it only takes a teeny tiny amount of the product so the small bottle lasts a really long time. I've had the same bottle for well over a year and its probably only about half gone. I was really attracted to the "anti-pollution" part of it because I live downtown in city that gets downright grimy in the humidity during the summer, and I get really paranoid about all kinds of nasties getting on my skin.


----------



## Spendaholic

cassandra22007 said:


> I have the UV Essentiel Protective UV Care Anti-Pollution SPF 30+
> I use it during the summer but not really aside from that (yes, I know you are supposed to wear SPF every day but it just isn't something I think about when it is 25 degrees out and cloudy). I don't think it is a "moisturizer" if that is what you are looking for. The product says to apply as "the final step in your skincare routine," so I would guess that means on top of moisturizer and before makeup. The Chanel Hydramax Active moisturizer cream is really fantastic, I love it for winter dry skin. The one thing I really like about the UV Care is that it only takes a teeny tiny amount of the product so the small bottle lasts a really long time. I've had the same bottle for well over a year and its probably only about half gone. I was really attracted to the "anti-pollution" part of it because I live downtown in city that gets downright grimy in the humidity during the summer, and I get really paranoid about all kinds of nasties getting on my skin.


 
*cassandra22007 *  for helping me with this. I've taken a look at the Chanel Hydramax Active Moisturizer Cream and this looks great.
My Clinique works but isn't the best, i will be getting this when i get paid.
Thank you once again for helping me.


----------



## russianchanel

i recently bought a new inimitable intense after my pink eye and had caught it again after using it for one day. can it be due to the fact that i can be allergic?


----------



## Needanotherbag

That sounds like a reaction to the product...I'm sorry that is happening!


----------



## gga

russianchanel said:


> i recently bought a new inimitable intense after my pink eye and had caught it again after using it for one day. can it be due to the fact that i can be allergic?



Yes.  Not everything classified as "pinkeye" is due to an infectious (viral or bacterial) agent.  As Necromancer said, it sounds like a reaction to some chemical in the compound.  Unless you've got a huge discharge that looks like pus, of course.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

shoeaddictklw said:


> Here are some pics...



I saw Boy at the Chanel boutique in the mall connected to either Caesars or Bellagio when I was in Vegas on Sat.  It's pretty, they of course toted the "limited edition" line and how they are taking reservations for it as they expect it to be gone and not made again.  Any legitimacy to that statement?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Bunny- I don't think it's LE. It's apart of the perm line of Rouge Coco Shines. It is a "LE" in the sense that it will be available for Valentine's Day and will probably be gone in a couple of days but it will relaunch with the entire line sometime in March/April.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

shoeaddictklw said:


> Bunny- I don't think it's LE. It's apart of the perm line of Rouge Coco Shines. It is a "LE" in the sense that it will be available for Valentine's Day and will probably be gone in a couple of days but it will relaunch with the entire line sometime in March/April.


Yeah, was just trying to figure out the details behind the statement, it's a pretty color, I heard they are selling it Feb 10-14th and then not until April.


----------



## i<3handbags

I made my maiden voyage into Chanel.


----------



## babyontheway

^^^ great first purchase, just a warning..... it will not be your last


----------



## i<3handbags

Ha! So true. I saw plenty of other lovlies that shall be mine someday.


----------



## pond23

^ Great choice for your first Chanel *ihandbags*! I love this palette so much I have 2, and I normally don't like getting backups. I love the makeup in your avatar!


----------



## krazydaisy

love the palette. I bought mine a few weeks ago. still haven't used it yet any good tutorials on yt or blogs


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks! I am seriously considering a backup. It's so unique!


----------



## skydive nikki

That palette is amazing!  I am in  love  with the texture of the shadows.  I am also loving glossimers.  They are so addictive!  I just bought meteore.


----------



## teakrist

yay, bought alot of new chanel-products today. 
Rouge coco in mademoiselle and ballet russes. Blush in Rose Petale and vitalumiere aqua foundation! Has anyone tried the foundation? Im kinda curious about it...


----------



## ellacoach

teakrist said:


> yay, bought alot of new chanel-products today.
> Rouge coco in mademoiselle and ballet russes. Blush in Rose Petale and vitalumiere aqua foundation! Has anyone tried the foundation? Im kinda curious about it...


 
This picture makes me want to go shopping at the Chanel counter! And I was just there on Saturday...

I haven't tried the foundation, but am anxious to. I've heard it has a light coverage though...let us know what you think of it!


----------



## ahpeste

I dont look good with make-ups not even lipstick. They would make me look mature. So I have to get something with natural finish and so far only these two Ive found that really works for me. Thanks to Chanel!


----------



## i<3handbags

teakrist what a cute pic! I need Mademoiselle.

ahpeste, that blush is pretty.


----------



## sweetart

Have you guys seen this cute Chanel animation? cafemakeup just posted the link: http://www.nowness.com/day/2011/1/25/1249/animating-chanel




babyontheway said:


> ^^^ great first purchase, just a warning..... it will not be your last


TOTALLY agree with babyontheway. 



teakrist said:


> yay, bought alot of new chanel-products today.
> Rouge coco in mademoiselle and ballet russes. Blush in Rose Petale and vitalumiere aqua foundation! Has anyone tried the foundation? Im kinda curious about it...



cute pic!


----------



## ellacoach

sweetart said:


> Have you guys seen this cute Chanel animation? cafemakeup just posted the link: http://www.nowness.com/day/2011/1/25/1249/animating-chanel


 
omg I love this! I watched it twice.


----------



## sweetart

ellacoach said:


> omg I love this! I watched it twice.



i've watched it a few times already =) I wonder how long it took to make!


*FYI - There is FREE SHIPPING on chanel.com through Feb. 4th!!! *


----------



## krazydaisy

omg that animation is way too cute


----------



## danae

I am obsessed with the two Rouge Allure lipsticks from Les Pop Up collection, Super and Genial. I can't find them anywhere! Can anyone please, pleeeeese help me? Preferably I need a site or store that ships to Europe where I am.


----------



## bebeexo

With the free shipping, i ordered the Espiegle blush, Vert Khaki eyeshadow, and Taupe Grise eyeshadow.


----------



## karester

I just bought the Inimitable Intense mascara over the weekend, I just wore it today.  I love it!  This has to be my favorite mascara, I think it beats out YSL Faux Cils.


----------



## Camnagem

bebeexo said:


> With the free shipping, i ordered the Espiegle blush, Vert Khaki eyeshadow, and Taupe Grise eyeshadow.



Awesome purchase!!!  I have and LOVE all 3 of those items.

Enjoy!


----------



## ChanelVictim

devoted7 said:


> Hi ladies  I know there are threads on Glossimers, Rouge Coco's, etc...but I decided to make a thread where were can talk about anything and everything. Instead of making a new thread for every collection or question that pops up in my (or anyone's) head, maybe we can consolidate it here? I'm always and very well curious with Chanel cosmetics and always have a million questions to ask! Literally!
> 
> Sooo in this thread we can post our purchases, questions, swatches, chit chat, whatever relating to Chanel! I love chatting with everyone on here since they are soo helpful! It would for sure be nice if we could see swatches, since I know some are hard to come around.
> 
> Anyways, I came across Nordies's Anniversary Collection...I'm really thinking about the quad. I had just ordered Kaska Beige Quad, which I thought would be kinda similar to Beiges de Chanel (discontinued quad). Would you think Nordies is similar to Beiges de Chanel or is it more closer to Kaska Beige?
> 
> These pictures are from http://karlasugar.net/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Quad is a bit more expensive than regular quads, it's $65 and only at Nordies.


Hi devoted7 and everyone! I love the colors of this palette! It 's still for sale? The perfume is still in or is a limited edition?


----------



## krinkles597

karester said:


> I just bought the Inimitable Intense mascara over the weekend, I just wore it today.  I love it!  This has to be my favorite mascara, I think it beats out YSL Faux Cils.



I caved and got this yesterday. I also think it's even better than Faux Cils.


----------



## bebeexo

karester said:


> I just bought the Inimitable Intense mascara over the weekend, I just wore it today.  I love it!  This has to be my favorite mascara, I think it beats out YSL Faux Cils.



I love that mascara. I just hate how it dries out so fast!



Camnagem said:


> Awesome purchase!!!  I have and LOVE all 3 of those items.
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks! I've been putting off the eyeshadow singles since fall, since i've been buying more of the quads


----------



## spylove22

pond23 said:


> ^ Great choice for your first Chanel *ihandbags*! I love this palette so much I have 2, and I normally don't like getting backups. I love the makeup in your avatar!


 
I was just thinking of getting a backup too today!!


----------



## devoted7

WOW! I can't believe how much I've missed out with Chanel...I have to say that I've been *trying* to be good and not purchase so much, but I did recently buy the Chanel Spring Palette. I want everything from Spring Collection but am trying sooo hard to control myself. hehehe.

I also wanted to mention that I finally used up my Chanel Hydramax cream and gel moisturizer. I must say that after using both jars up, the product is just okay. I am usually oily combination but during the winter months, I am semi dry. I finished up the jars at the end of December and noticed it did dehydrate my skin but not as much as I thought it would. I apparently had some little dry flakes flaking off my face. Per my MA, she said it would have hydrate and diminished the flaking. So either A my skin was extremely dry, or B the product overall was just ok. I've found other creams and gels that work a little better for $20 cheaper. JMO though. I do still love the Hydramax Lip Balm


----------



## devoted7

ChanelVictim said:


> Hi devoted7 and everyone! I love the colors of this palette! It 's still for sale? The perfume is still in or is a limited edition?



I'm sure some Nordstrom stores still carry the product. You can do a live chat with them so they can check it for you. HTH's!


----------



## girlygirl3

karester said:


> I just bought the Inimitable Intense mascara over the weekend, I just wore it today. I love it! This has to be my favorite mascara, I think it beats out YSL Faux Cils.


 
I'm using a sample of the Intense right now and I do like it!  I usually wear waterproof mascara but this isn't and it stayed on all day with no mess.  Maybe no one else is surprised, but it's my first try at Chanel mascara!


----------



## Couture_Girl

My aunt gave me a 70$ gift certificate to Macy's and I'm tempted to buy the Mat Lumiere foundation, but I'm not sure it's worth it. I do not own any Chanel makeup at all.
Any feedback?


----------



## teakrist

Im really satisfied with the Vitalumiere Aqua foundation I bought! Its really sheer, so it doesnt cover anything, but its great for evening out color... So my skin looks even and luminous. And its BEAUTIFUL with the Rose Petale blush


----------



## Dior.

Couture_Girl said:


> My aunt gave me a 70$ gift certificate to Macy's and I'm tempted to buy the Mat Lumiere foundation, but I'm not sure it's worth it. I do not own any Chanel makeup at all.
> Any feedback?



I purchased the Mat Lumiere when first came out. Its very thick and if you need coverage then its great. I used it for awhile and then went back to Tient Innocence Liquid Foundation...


----------



## Couture_Girl

Mehh; now I'm rethinking it. I don't like thick foundations and I have pretty good skin.
I just want a foundation that'll keep me oil free cause I'm pretty oily but it's light-medium coverage :]


----------



## Senbei

teakrist said:


> Im really satisfied with the Vitalumiere Aqua foundation I bought! Its really sheer, so it doesnt cover anything, but its great for evening out color... So my skin looks even and luminous. And its BEAUTIFUL with the Rose Petale blush



Ah yes I have been using the Vitalumiere Aqua for about a month now. I absolutely love it and it makes my skin look naturally even. People have been complimenting me on how healthy my skin looks. 

My question is, will this foundation be available in the US? I bought mine in Hong Kong at the makeup boutique (it's a joy to shop there!) and I haven't seen it on the US website at all. 

I've also been rocking the Enigma palette a lot. I looove it!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Senbei said:


> Ah yes I have been using the Vitalumiere Aqua for about a month now. I absolutely love it and it makes my skin look naturally even. People have been complimenting me on how healthy my skin looks.
> 
> My question is, will this foundation be available in the US? I bought mine in Hong Kong at the makeup boutique (it's a joy to shop there!) and Ihaven't seen it on the US website at all.
> 
> I've also been rocking the Enigma palette a lot. I looove it!


 
Not available till March/April. Talked to my SA tonight about it and they're going to training in February. Kinda bummed as Guerlain's Lingerie de Peau is not light enough for me and this whole Vitalumiere Aqua collection is supposed to be full of pale colors.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel fans! Check out this cute video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JyG5rJM6VA


----------



## SillyLaura

Interesting animation! 

Oh, also, I officially love the Glossimers. I want to buy another! Perhaps Venus? This is one VERY slippery slippery slope.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Agree! I recently discovered these and LOVE them!  They are so addictive!  I want venus too.  Does anyone have venus to show a IRL pic of it on?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I have Venus, it took me months to track it down!  Here is a better picture than I can take. 

http://www.temptalia.com/the-summer-season-chanel-venus-124-glossimer


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Wow!  Thanks!  I LOVE that color. Off to look for it.


----------



## SillyLaura

Venus looks divine! I own Mica which is a nice milky pink but I want a more intense pink!


----------



## otilia

teakrist said:


> Im really satisfied with the Vitalumiere Aqua foundation I bought! Its really sheer, so it doesnt cover anything, but its great for evening out color... So my skin looks even and luminous.



I'm so glad that I bought this foundation. I have very dry skin and it works perfect for me.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Venus is gorgeous!! I've never seen it. Mica is probably my most favorite Gloss. 

I bought some sample packets of Vitalumiere Aqua of GB Ebay to try it out. I couldn't hold out till March/April. Fingers crossed it's light enough!


ETA: There's one on ebay for $50.


----------



## nicci404

Rouge Coco Shine...

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/01/chanel-rouge-coco-shine-in-boy-where-to-find-it/


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Its (Boy) going to be at my store, but sadly its a blue pink, which I cant do...


----------



## Couture_Girl

What do you guys think of Chanel Skincare? Good investment or a  waste?


----------



## ChanelVictim

Couture_Girl said:


> What do you guys think of Chanel Skincare? Good investment or a  waste?



Lancome primordial skin recharge is absolutly better


----------



## skydive nikki

So, after weeks of lusting after venus I caved and bought it  at izzys.  I have never spent that much on a gloss ever.  Almost $40.  UGH!!   Now, does anyone have spark glossimer?  Anyway, what foundation is good for medium or more coverage?


----------



## Spendaholic

Hi All.

If anyone is interested the New Chanel Collection is on Selfridges website UK.

Aragonite Glossimer & Black Pearl Nail Polish etc.

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty...c=Email-_-110129chanel-_-Database-_-heroImage


----------



## nicci404

skydive nikki said:


> So, after weeks of lusting after venus I caved and bought it  at izzys.  I have never spent that much on a gloss ever.  Almost $40.  UGH!!   Now, does anyone have spark glossimer?  Anyway, what foundation is good for medium or more coverage?



I have Spark...


----------



## skydive nikki

^^what do you think of it?


----------



## cassandra22007

Couture_Girl said:


> What do you guys think of Chanel Skincare? Good investment or a  waste?



I like some items but I'm not sure if they are all worth the price (unlike the makeup which I think is totally worth the price). I use some of the Hydramax products, the exfoliating face wash, eye makeup remover and a few other odds and ends but it is not my "primary" skincare brand--that would be Chantecaille. I think my favorite Chanel skincare products are the exfoliating face wash and the eye makeup remover, those are ones that I have bought repeatedly. Most of the other products I've tried I've bought once and not again. I recently got the Hydramax moisture mask because my skin is crazy dry in the winter and I really love it and it was reasonably priced, so I will probably buy that one again in the future. 

You can spend the same amount of money and get truly excellent skincare products from a brand whose sole dedication is skincare. I feel like Chanel puts in good effort on their skincare but it is not the brand's primary purpose or most popular line (vs. perfume and makeup anyway). 

Which products are you interested in using? I recommend going to a counter and trying to pry a sample from an SA and see how you like it.


----------



## nicci404

skydive nikki said:


> ^^what do you think of it?



I really like it, it gives off a lot of color - it's not too dark or too bright, but you can tell you have color on your lips. I like to wear it when I'm wearing a neutral look on my eyes/cheek...it gives off a nice pop of color. It's a berry color on my lips and I feel there is not much glitter to it unlike some of the other glossimers. I see some gold shimmer to it though...gives it a good dimension.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^thanks for the info!


----------



## nicci404

Couture_Girl said:


> What do you guys think of Chanel Skincare? Good investment or a  waste?



I tested out the Purete Purifying Cream Mask and the Hydramax Active Moisture Mask and really liked both. I was surprised. Most of my make-up is Chanel but never really thought about going to the brand for skincare. I also tested out the Gommage MicroPerle Hydration Polish & Radiance Exfoliating Gel. My SA told me to use the polish/gel first and then the cream mask. I've used my samples for 2 weeks and have noticed a difference in my skin. 

I gave some samples to my co-worker and she really liked the hydrating mask and gommage polish - she has dry skin. 

I would try to get samples first and see how you like it. I was a little hesitant because a lot of Chanel skincare items have a strong fragrance - I thought I would break out but I did not.


----------



## cassandra22007

^ I really love the fragrance of the Chanel skincare products, but I think that it bothers some people's skin. I break out easily and have a history of "problem skin" but I don't think the Chanel products either cause or prevent breakouts in my case. However, I only use the Hydramax products when I'm REALLY dry (so mostly in the fall and winter).

 I've been wanting to try that Gommage Polish Gel product! I think I'll order it when Neiman's has their beauty event next month.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Couture_Girl said:


> What do you guys think of Chanel Skincare? Good investment or a  waste?



I've been using the Hydramax+ serum, and it works fabulous on my Retin A dry skin, especially my cheeks.  It immediately soaks in, and my skin is super soft.  I use this under my daily moisturizer.


----------



## Beriloffun

Went to nordies today and tried "boy" and BOY AM I IN LOVE! the pink wasw just deep enough on my lips so that it barely looked like I was wearing lipstick! I preordered  can't wait till more colors come out!


----------



## nicci404

cassandra22007 said:


> ^ I really love the fragrance of the Chanel skincare products, but I think that it bothers some people's skin. I break out easily and have a history of "problem skin" but I don't think the Chanel products either cause or prevent breakouts in my case. However, I only use the Hydramax products when I'm REALLY dry (so mostly in the fall and winter).
> 
> I've been wanting to try that Gommage Polish Gel product! I think I'll order it when Neiman's has their beauty event next month.



you will like the gel, I really liked the texture/consistency of the gel...it felt funny at first and wasn't as easy to spread but it does really work.


----------



## nicci404

Beriloffun said:


> Went to nordies today and tried "boy" and BOY AM I IN LOVE! the pink wasw just deep enough on my lips so that it barely looked like I was wearing lipstick! I preordered  can't wait till more colors come out!



wow, you're lucky. The SA I usually see had it with her and I saw it and it looked really pretty but she wasn't impressed...she said it doesn't last long but that did not stop me from pre-ordering


----------



## Beriloffun

nicci404 said:


> wow, you're lucky. The SA I usually see had it with her and I saw it and it looked really pretty but she wasn't impressed...she said it doesn't last long but that did not stop me from pre-ordering



Yeah it doesn't last too long, but it lasted about 2 hours (including jamb a juice thru a straw) for me while i was walking thru the mall.  Cant wait to pick it up before valentines day


----------



## nicci404

Has anyone tried the Illuminating Makeup Base? I am looking for a product to mix with my foundation or put on before my foundation to give off a nice glow/illuminate. 

I know this is not Chanel but was thinking of trying the one from Smashbox - Artificial Light Luminizing Lotion or Lorac Oil-Free Luminizer.


----------



## gre8dane

Needanotherbag said:


> I've been using the *Hydramax+ serum*, and it works fabulous on my Retin A dry skin, especially my cheeks. It immediately soaks in, and my skin is super soft. I use this under my daily moisturizer.


 
Goodness I love this stuff!  I got a sample with my online Black Pearl n/p order and had to go grab a bottle.  At the counter, I received a sample of the Hydramax+ Gel & I want to try the cream as well!


----------



## cassandra22007

I love the Hydramax serum too! In fact my bottle just ran out... I wished it wasn't so expensive! 

Here's a look I did today with the Spring collection-- the Perle Regard quad (definitely becoming my absolute favorite eye shadow quad), Gris eyeliner, the Espeigle blush and Nakkar lip gloss!












(please excuse my icky eyebrows)


----------



## babyontheway

^^^ Love the look Cassandra!  I think I need that glossimer!


----------



## nekonat

UGH. I'm trying to save and this spring collection is NOT helping!! Since my bf proposed, I've been trying not to think about all the bridal looks I can get with this collection and that beautiful palette...maybe I"ll buy the peche necree for all my bridesmaids? Good mini gift??


----------



## Camnagem

Congrats on your upcoming wedding!

I think Chanel is always a great gift, and for bridesmaids...awesome!

The NP is a cute idea and I know I'd love to get it if I were them.


----------



## pond23

nekonat said:


> UGH. I'm trying to save and this spring collection is NOT helping!! Since my bf proposed, I've been trying not to think about all the bridal looks I can get with this collection and that beautiful palette...*maybe I"ll buy the peche necree for all my bridesmaids? Good mini gift??*


 
^ Definitely! I would love that as a gift!


----------



## ladystara

For the ladies that bought the spring 2011 quint, how well does the eyeshadow wear?  I have the typical asian shaped eye, with the eyelid going into the crease (not sure if this makes sense  ) so I wanted to make sure before I ordered from the website.  

Also, do the colors seem to be pretty office friendly?  TIA!


----------



## i<3handbags

^^ I wouldn't consider them office friendly. I haven't had any issues with wear, but I use a primer (Urban Decay).


----------



## Needanotherbag

gre8dane said:


> Goodness I love this stuff!  I got a sample with my online Black Pearl n/p order and had to go grab a bottle.  At the counter, I received a sample of the Hydramax+ Gel & I want to try the cream as well!



oh what do you think of the gel?  I was contemplating it...


----------



## nicci404

ladystara said:


> For the ladies that bought the spring 2011 quint, how well does the eyeshadow wear?  I have the typical asian shaped eye, with the eyelid going into the crease (not sure if this makes sense  ) so I wanted to make sure before I ordered from the website.
> 
> Also, do the colors seem to be pretty office friendly?  TIA!



I bought it and really love it. I have worn it to work as well - I work in a pretty conservative environment (law firm) - I have mixed the white shimmery color w/the pink or w/the purple. I also used the dark green color as well and blended it in w/a light powder eye shadow. I didn't think the finish was super bright or too much....


----------



## ladystara

Thanks for the insight!!


----------



## gga

Finally wore my Regard Perle quad for the first time.  I am totally in love with this compact.  I was afraid they'd be too glittery, but I tend to have a super-light hand, and they're perfect!  Yummy, gorgeous, but not too over the top.  Want backups, darn it!


----------



## bjayadesigns

ladystara said:


> For the ladies that bought the spring 2011 quint, how well does the eyeshadow wear? I have the typical asian shaped eye, with the eyelid going into the crease (not sure if this makes sense  ) so I wanted to make sure before I ordered from the website.
> 
> Also, do the colors seem to be pretty office friendly? TIA!


 

Im not sure as I dont have it YET  but its soo pretty I must try and get it soon.  All the spring stuff is tdf!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

This week's haul (also posted in the Chanel On Your Nails thread)

*Orange Fizz & Peche Nacree*






Also Rouge Allure Extrait Gloss in *Confidence *and *Emoi,* as well as Coco Rouge Coco *Jersey Rose* from the spring collection:






I also just placed an epic order to take advantage of the last day of free shipping.  I'll post pics when the truck pulls up to my house.:shame:


----------



## Deborah1986

I saw beautiful things in the magazine but i can't shop because i am in the hospital..
Can't wait to shop


----------



## monokuro

Visited my nordies to check out the Rouge Coco Shine in Boy.. it is a very lovely color!! I didn't preorder just yet.. but I am super tempted too.. any idea if it's available for purchase on the date it will be out? Or is it strictly preorder?


----------



## ladystara

Deborah1986 said:


> I saw beautiful things in the magazine but i can't shop because i am in the hospital..
> Can't wait to shop



I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## nicci404

monokuro said:


> Visited my nordies to check out the Rouge Coco Shine in Boy.. it is a very lovely color!! I didn't preorder just yet.. but I am super tempted too.. any idea if it's available for purchase on the date it will be out? Or is it strictly preorder?



It will be available. I am picking mine up on the 11th  I tried it on and loved it!!


----------



## nicci404

My first Aqualumiere - Formentera


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> My first Aqualumiere - Formentera


 
GORGEOUS!
I seem to be attracted to mauves lately!


----------



## bjayadesigns

nicci404 said:


> My first Aqualumiere - Formentera


 
Very pretty color!!


----------



## nicci404

thanks girly & bjay! It was actually long wearing which I was surprised. I might get a back up cause my counter was totally cleaning out the Aqualumieres to get ready for the CR Shines....


----------



## ByeKitty

I feel like buying a Chanel lipstick, but I can't decide on the colour!

I have very fair skin, but dark eyebrows and darkblonde hair.. I think a pink might be nice, but I don't want it to overwhelm me! 
I've tried the much talked about Rouge Coco "Mademoiselle" shade, but it didn't really show up on me, I guess my natural lipcolour is too similar.

Any suggestions? Line doesn't matter!


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> thanks girly & bjay! It was actually long wearing which I was surprised. I might get a back up cause my counter was totally cleaning out the Aqualumieres to get ready for the CR Shines....


 
Oh, I'll have to see about it before they're gone!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

ByeKitty said:


> I feel like buying a Chanel lipstick, but I can't decide on the colour!
> 
> I have very fair skin, but dark eyebrows and darkblonde hair.. I think a pink might be nice, but I don't want it to overwhelm me!
> I've tried the much talked about Rouge Coco "Mademoiselle" shade, but it didn't really show up on me, I guess my natural lipcolour is too similar.
> 
> Any suggestions? Line doesn't matter!



My favorite pink lipstick by Chanel is Coco Rouge Magnolia.


----------



## nekonat

Camnagem said:


> Congrats on your upcoming wedding!
> 
> I think Chanel is always a great gift, and for bridesmaids...awesome!
> 
> The NP is a cute idea and I know I'd love to get it if I were them.





pond23 said:


> ^ Definitely! I would love that as a gift!



Hahah done! Hopefully the SA will remember to call me when they come in! (last time she forgot and they sold out! Ugh!)



Deborah1986 said:


> I saw beautiful things in the magazine but i can't shop because i am in the hospital..
> Can't wait to shop


Oh! I hope you get better soon!!


----------



## Deborah1986

ladystara said:


> I hope you feel better soon!


 


nekonat said:


> Oh! I hope you get better soon!!


 
_Thank you i hopefully going home tomorrow or wednesday _


----------



## Deborah1986

nicci404 said:


> My first Aqualumiere - Formentera


 
_ love the colour pretty_


----------



## Beenie

Hi Chanel beauties. Has anyone tried the Stylo Eclat Lumiere Highlighter Facial Pen? I am wondering if it is comparable to YSL touche eclat. (p.s. back to trying to read all 153 pages of this thread!)


----------



## pond23

Beenie said:


> Hi Chanel beauties. Has anyone tried the Stylo Eclat Lumiere Highlighter Facial Pen? I am wondering if it is comparable to YSL touche eclat. (p.s. back to trying to read all 153 pages of this thread!)


 
^ Beenie, I think I've read all 153 pages (), and I don't recall much info on the Highlighter Facial Pen. My Touche Eclat is finishing up, so I would love to read any comparison reviews also.


----------



## Love Of My Life

touche eclat.. in a class of its own.. nothing compares even Chanel...


----------



## nekonat

lol beenie! Didn't you start a ban for 2011???
I've heard mixed reviews-some people hate touche eclat and some love it.  I can't say for myself, but because of my skin tone, the Chanel stylo didn't work for me so I had to return it.  I'm sure other ladies in this forum can chip in to help you out!


----------



## Beenie

pond23 said:


> ^ Beenie, I think I've read all 153 pages (), and I don't recall much info on the Highlighter Facial Pen. My Touche Eclat is finishing up, so I would love to read any comparison reviews also.


 
I am on page 37 or something so hopefully sometime tomorrow I can be caught up! 



hotshot said:


> touche eclat.. in a class of its own.. nothing compares even Chanel...


 
Thanks!



nekonat said:


> lol beenie! Didn't you start a ban for 2011???
> I've heard mixed reviews-some people hate touche eclat and some love it. I can't say for myself, but because of my skin tone, the Chanel stylo didn't work for me so I had to return it. I'm sure other ladies in this forum can chip in to help you out!


 
Haha, sure did! But there ARE some things that I actually need (no more purple shadows, well until...). I bought the YSL yesterday but then saw the C one and wondered if anyone had reviews. The YSL MUA matched me to a 3 (peach - or light peach?) and maybe the Chanel would be too pink? I might go try it out this week.


----------



## Beenie

I know I am SO SO late BUT if anyone ever sees the 2009 mini Chanel brush set PLEASE let me know. I found a 2010 one that is on hold for me today but I know I would get better use out of the 2009 with the fluffy white brushes. TIA!


----------



## sjunky13

Ok! anyone who wants some nice Chanel gifts, my sa is having an event for beauty week. With presell for Neiman Marcus beauty week. He is giving away a glossimer ( discontinued color, it varies. ) Plus a TOA and the Neiman Marcus beauty bag. He is taking presell NOW. LOL. If you want the free gifts, pm me for his info. The glosses are running out, so act quick! I presold another Quint, quad and some polish!


----------



## sweetart

Beenie said:


> I know I am SO SO late BUT if anyone ever sees the 2009 mini Chanel brush set PLEASE let me know. I found a 2010 one that is on hold for me today but I know I would get better use out of the 2009 with the fluffy white brushes. TIA!



I have both and definitely prefer the one from 09 with the fluffy brushes ( the powder one). I think the quality is much better but i do like the tapered brush in the 2010 set.

Have you tried Neiman Marcus? The SAs in Dallas were very helpful in locating one for me early last year. At the time, they actually had the brushes at my local NM but when I called they told me no.


----------



## Beenie

sweetart said:


> I have both and definitely prefer the one from 09 with the fluffy brushes ( the powder one). I think the quality is much better but i do like the tapered brush in the 2010 set.
> 
> Have you tried Neiman Marcus? The SAs in Dallas were very helpful in locating one for me early last year. At the time, they actually had the brushes at my local NM but when I called they told me no.


 
Thanks *sweetart*. I called my NM and he said there was nothing left but if I could find a NM sku he could do a locator for me but other than that, there is nothing more I can do than calling all over the place, which I don't really have all that time, since it was an older product and I can kind of see this going no where. 

So if anyone has this set and kept the box and has a sku please let me know.


----------



## sweetart

Beenie said:


> Thanks *sweetart*. I called my NM and he said there was nothing left but if I could find a NM sku he could do a locator for me but other than that, there is nothing more I can do than calling all over the place, which I don't really have all that time, since it was an older product and I can kind of see this going no where.
> 
> So if anyone has this set and kept the box and has a sku please let me know.



  The SA i worked with to get this called a bunch of stores for me. I can't find her card but I do have my box!

There's a little white NM sticker with "02-216400" on it. HTH!


----------



## Beenie

*sweetart* I love you, I do


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I hope you fnd one! I did the search for a set in August and with the help of tPFers, I did find one.  And I love it!


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> Ok! anyone who wants some nice Chanel gifts, my sa is having an event for beauty week. With presell for Neiman Marcus beauty week. He is giving away a glossimer ( discontinued color, it varies. ) Plus a TOA and the Neiman Marcus beauty bag. He is taking presell NOW. LOL. If you want the free gifts, pm me for his info. The glosses are running out, so act quick! I presold another Quint, quad and some polish!


 
^ Thanks for the info *D*!  What is the qualifying purchase amount?


----------



## sweetart

Beenie said:


> *sweetart* I love you, I do





 

Were you able to find it?


----------



## Beenie

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^I hope you fnd one! I did the search for a set in August and with the help of tPFers, I did find one. And I love it!


 
I was going to start asking you since so far (still trying to read this ENTIRE thread!) you're the last one to get it.



sweetart said:


> Were you able to find it?


 
I WAS! There was ONE left at the Saks by me. I went to buy it tonight and she was telling me if I wanted to reserve it tonight instead of taking it she would put it away for beauty week on the 17th and then I could have all the free goodies. What is one more week? I am not going anywhere. Thanks so much. I also got a makeover and I really like the foundation she used on me and I think I want Chance Freche (sp?) perfume while I am at it breaking my ban on a HUGE Chanel binge next week. But it doesn't count since my dad gave me a surprise so "he" is paying . Reveal next week!


----------



## nekonat

Beenie said:


> I was going to start asking you since so far (still trying to read this ENTIRE thread!) you're the last one to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS! There was ONE left at the Saks by me. I went to buy it tonight and she was telling me if I wanted to reserve it tonight instead of taking it she would put it away for beauty week on the 17th and then I could have all the free goodies. What is one more week? I am not going anywhere. Thanks so much. I also got a makeover and I really like the foundation she used on me and I think I want Chance Freche (sp?) perfume while I am at it breaking my ban on a HUGE Chanel binge next week. But it doesn't count since my dad gave me a surprise so "he" is paying . Reveal next week!


Oooh!!! I love surprises!!!


----------



## pond23

Any free shipping codes for Chanel.com? TIA!

"Boy" is available now.


----------



## Cheryl

^^I looked around online and couldnt find a free ship code, I just bought something else and my total was over $100 so shipping was free... Can't wait!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Beenie said:


> I was going to start asking you since so far (still trying to read this ENTIRE thread!) you're the last one to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS! There was ONE left at the Saks by me. I went to buy it tonight and she was telling me if I wanted to reserve it tonight instead of taking it she would put it away for beauty week on the 17th and then I could have all the free goodies. What is one more week? I am not going anywhere. Thanks so much. I also got a makeover and I really like the foundation she used on me and I think I want Chance Freche (sp?) perfume while I am at it breaking my ban on a HUGE Chanel binge next week. But it doesn't count since my dad gave me a surprise so "he" is paying . Reveal next week!



What are they doing for beauty week? I have some things from Guerlain I'd like to purchase this weekend but I can wait.  And congrats about the brushes! I scored the set in the box off ebay this week for travel.


----------



## gga

Congrats, Beenie!  Go big or go home, huh?


----------



## BagloverBurr

What is beauty week? I feel so lost...


----------



## Beenie

pond23 said:


> Any free shipping codes for Chanel.com? TIA!
> 
> "Boy" is available now.


 
Yes, there is a free ship with $75 purchase. Code is 0211SHINE good through tomorrow at 3pm EST, and it says delivery by V-Day.



nekonat said:


> Oooh!!! I love surprises!!!


 
I did some work for him and he gave me some cash-ola 



shoeaddictklw said:


> What are they doing for beauty week? I have some things from Guerlain I'd like to purchase this weekend but I can wait.  And congrats about the brushes! I scored the set in the box off ebay this week for travel.


 
Apparently there is a coral colored (I think) tote full of a bunch of samples from all over the beauty department and then each line has a gift with a $100 purchase, I think. Chanel has a bag and some goodies (don't know what) and I was able to see Laura Mercier's which was a cute bag with a mascara, a blush, primer, lipstick and gloss. But maybe that was something else. UGH I saw too much .



gga said:


> Congrats, Beenie! Go big or go home, huh?


 
Yes ma'am 



BagloverBurr said:


> What is beauty week? I feel so lost...


 
With a certain purchase amount you get extra goodies!


----------



## Beenie

I want to add the free shipping is OVERNIGHT too 

Is anyone going to buy Boy? I think I may like that one and I am debating it.


----------



## pond23

Thank you for the code *Beenie*!


----------



## sjunky13

pond23 said:


> Thank you for the code *Beenie*!


 Hey  hunni, I think it is 150 for the Chanel  gift. I better be getting a nice gloss!


----------



## Beenie

OK, I am asking for help from the tPF Beauty Bar Detective Agency:

I *NEED *to find the lipstick SUPER Rouge Allure that I think was from Spring/Summer last year. I also would like to find Riviera n/p but I also will not die without it. If you find Super, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PM me.

If anyone can track it down, I know it is one of you...please proceed with your mission.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

I am really thinking about ordering "Boy".... I got the email this morning about it.... Has anyone else ordered it?


----------



## BagloverBurr

is it only in stores or online as well? Sadly this crappy city doesnt have a Chanel counter...anywhere


----------



## Beenie

CoachDivaNC said:


> I am really thinking about ordering "Boy".... I got the email this morning about it.... Has anyone else ordered it?


 
I was also asking about this. There is a big part of me that thinks I MUST have this. I love light, baby pink lippies. Oh, who am I kiddn' I love lippies period .


----------



## SmallTalk

I ordered Boy this am, cannot wait for it to arrive!


----------



## CoachDivaNC

BagloverBurr said:


> is it only in stores or online as well? Sadly this crappy city doesnt have a Chanel counter...anywhere


 
It is online  I dont have a Chanel counter in my area neither


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Beenie said:


> I was also asking about this. There is a big part of me that thinks I MUST have this. I love light, baby pink lippies. Oh, who am I kiddn' I love lippies period .


 

I love pinks and nudes  those are my go to colors for my lips.... When I got the email, I was like hmmmm should I lol


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> Hey hunni, I think it is 150 for the Chanel gift. *I better be getting a nice gloss*!


 
^ LOL! The things we do for a GWP!  Thanks for the info* D*!  I have a ton of stuff on my Chanel wish list (non-new items): Dunes, Spices, Reflects D'Ombre, Mystic Eyes; base coat, etc. But I am trying to be good ... Eek!


----------



## sweetart

Beenie said:


> I was going to start asking you since so far (still trying to read this ENTIRE thread!) you're the last one to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS! There was ONE left at the Saks by me. I went to buy it tonight and she was telling me if I wanted to reserve it tonight instead of taking it she would put it away for beauty week on the 17th and then I could have all the free goodies. What is one more week? I am not going anywhere. Thanks so much. I also got a makeover and I really like the foundation she used on me and I think I want Chance Freche (sp?) perfume while I am at it breaking my ban on a HUGE Chanel binge next week. But it doesn't count since my dad gave me a surprise so "he" is paying . Reveal next week!



 good deal! I think NM's beauty week starts the 23rd but I don't know what the chanel gift is




shoeaddictklw said:


> What are they doing for beauty week? I have some things from Guerlain I'd like to purchase this weekend but I can wait.  And congrats about the brushes! I scored the set in the box off ebay this week for travel.



I have the Saks catalog. LMK if you'd like me to take pics of it!



CoachDivaNC said:


> I am really thinking about ordering "Boy".... I got the email this morning about it.... Has anyone else ordered it?



I pre-ordered from nordstroms and am picking it up on my break in a bit!



BagloverBurr said:


> is it only in stores or online as well? Sadly this crappy city doesnt have a Chanel counter...anywhere



it's in stores too. At least at my local nordstroms and it wasn't on some of the lists I've seen


----------



## Cheryl

^^ which nordies? I was at Tampa yesterday and they had no idea what I was taking about


----------



## sweetart

Cheryl said:


> ^^ which nordies? I was at Tampa yesterday and they had no idea what I was taking about



 I was actually surprised when my SA (st. louis) called to tell me they were getting it.


----------



## Cheryl

Ohh.. haha, I was reading this on my iPhone earlier and thought I read your location as Florida..  LoL, sorry


----------



## bnjj

Today I purchased "Boy" and the LE eye palette.


----------



## Gotham

Nuts!  Chanel order for Boy was cancelled,  and I placed it last night an hour after it appeared online.  I guess I will wait till April or hit Nordstroms in SF.


----------



## nicci404

Helpful video for anyone new to Chanel foundations... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCnEjg0OrEw


----------



## ByeKitty

bnjj said:


> Today I purchased "Boy" and the LE eye palette.


I think I might want to purchase Boy, but I've never purchased a Chanel lipstick so I thought I might've wanted to go for a classic Rouge Allure...

Is Boy sheer? Do you think it goes empty quickly??


----------



## nekonat

bnjj said:


> Today I purchased "Boy" and the LE eye palette.


 
Ooh! Where did you find it? I thought the LE eye palette was out of stock?


----------



## Beenie

*nekonat* are you talking about the 5 color one? Are you in the US? If so, I know where one is.


----------



## Beenie

So I am IMPRESSED with Chanel.com. I ordered my first ever .com order yesterday at around 4:58 pm EST and I had the code for the free shipping and UPS tried to deliver it TODAY! I assumed being an east coast company and so late in the day it would ship today. Unfortunately I took late lunch so I was not home but I called for a pickup for tonight


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Did you already tell us what you got?


----------



## 8seventeen19

ByeKitty said:


> I think I might want to purchase Boy, but I've never purchased a Chanel lipstick so I thought I might've wanted to go for a classic Rouge Allure...
> 
> Is Boy sheer? Do you think it goes empty quickly??



I have it. It's sheer with a touch of pink. My lips but better. Some people find it cool on them, but I find it more warm. I wish it were cooler on me. It will probably go empty quick. It's only .10 oz compared to the normal Chanel @ .12oz.


----------



## Beenie

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^Did you already tell us what you got?


 
No I was going to wait until I have pictures (and *bunny* I should not even be talking to you about this ) but if you all want I can just tell you...


----------



## ByeKitty

shoeaddictklw said:


> I have it. It's sheer with a touch of pink. My lips but better. Some people find it cool on them, but I find it more warm. I wish it were cooler on me. It will probably go empty quick. It's only .10 oz compared to the normal Chanel @ .12oz.


Thanks a lot!! That's what got me hesitant... is it really worth $30 
On the other hand, I'm very cool toned/pinkish undertones, so it's hard for me to find a flattering lip color, and this might be it!


----------



## violetmoss

ByeKitty said:


> Thanks a lot!! That's what got me hesitant... is it really worth $30
> On the other hand, I'm very cool toned/pinkish undertones, so it's hard for me to find a flattering lip color, and this might be it!



I just got Boy today and I think it's a gorgeous color. It is quite sheer so it will look different on different people depending on how pigmented your lips are naturally. I would call it a pink rose color with a pearl finish. I personally think it's worth the price, but I'm the type of person who likes to just have a few nice things rather than a ton of mediocre ones. I haven't read this whole thread so I don't know if these have already been posted, but here are some links to reviews from reliable bloggers:

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/02/chanel-rouge-coco-shine-in-boy-makeup-look/

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...coco-shine-lipstick-has-been-a-very-good-boy/


----------



## bnjj

ByeKitty said:


> I think I might want to purchase Boy, but I've never purchased a Chanel lipstick so I thought I might've wanted to go for a classic Rouge Allure...
> 
> Is Boy sheer? Do you think it goes empty quickly??


 
I do think I will go through it quickly as it is sheer and I must have applied it 7 times today (I hate having dry lips though).

I paid $39 for it since I am in Canada.

It is a beautiful shade though and I think I will buy another.


----------



## babyontheway

what code did you use for free shipping??



Beenie said:


> So I am IMPRESSED with Chanel.com. I ordered my first ever .com order yesterday at around 4:58 pm EST and I had the code for the free shipping and UPS tried to deliver it TODAY! I assumed being an east coast company and so late in the day it would ship today. Unfortunately I took late lunch so I was not home but I called for a pickup for tonight


----------



## Beenie

It was 0211SHINE but was over at 3pm EST today. If I find another I'll letcha know.


----------



## Cheryl

My shipment came in today too.. BOY its gorgeous!!! I LOVE IT! Its the perfect shade of pink for me and I dont have to put a gloss on over it, its so pretty and easy to just throw on! Hubby actually asked if I did anything different today, he said my face looked more done up and pretty, The only thing different was this lipstick.. It almost glows and it does make my face look brighter some how.. IDK, I love it.. lol


----------



## pond23

^ Great review! I haven't bought Boy yet. I normally don't like sheer lipsticks, but I may make an exception for this new line of lippies.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I'm freaking PISSED.  I ordered Boy along with a few other things to qualify for free shipping by V-Day if you spend $75.

Got an email today saying that Boy is out of stock and my order is cancelled, BUT...they shipped out the eyeliner and glossimer and still charged me for OVERNIGHT SHIPPING.\

I could kick a puppy right about now.


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Oh no, that's not good.  Are you going to contact them?


----------



## girlygirl3

pond23 said:


> ^ Great review! I haven't bought Boy yet. I normally don't like sheer lipsticks, but I may make an exception for this new line of lippies.


 
I need to test Boy in person.  The sheerness makes me think it won't show up on me.


----------



## pupeluv

BourgeoisStoner said:


> I'm freaking PISSED. I ordered Boy along with a few other things to qualify for free shipping by V-Day if you spend $75.
> 
> Got an email today saying that Boy is out of stock and my order is cancelled, BUT...they shipped out the eyeliner and glossimer and still charged me for OVERNIGHT SHIPPING.\
> 
> I could kick a puppy right about now.


 
I just looked on their site and it still shows in stock but i bet if I placed an order it would be cancelled though. You gotta call about them charging you shipping...that's just wrong.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Just got off of the phone with them and they are going to credit me the shipping charges, which is fine - I still want the eyeliner and the glossimer.

I am totally disappointed about missing out on Boy, though.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Have you ladies seen this yet? Chanel make up porn...
http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragran...ONFIDENTIAL11_ENUS_02122011_USA&WT.mc_t=email

Cant wait til the end of the month to see what its all about...


----------



## Needanotherbag

Oh, am heading to Nordies to check out Boy today, even though I'm warm, I want to see what all the hypes about...


----------



## nekonat

nekonat said:


> Ooh! Where did you find it? I thought the LE eye palette was out of stock?


I'm in Alberta, Canada-which is why I asked BNJJ b/c I think she's in the same province as I


----------



## Beenie

The start of Beenie's Ban FAILURE (but oh so worth it)

Promesse quad (not sure if this is going to work yet since on the website it looked much brighter and I should know better, but...) and BOY!!! , Pics w/ and w/o flash.


----------



## bnjj

nekonat said:


> I'm in Alberta, Canada-which is why I asked BNJJ b/c I think she's in the same province as I


 
Sorry, I missed your post.  I got it at The Bay.


----------



## violetmoss

After using Boy a bit more, I've concluded it's a perfect, romantic shade of rosy pink. I love that it's hydrating, fool-proof, and looks good without gloss. Because it's sheer, I like to layer it with a nude pink like MAC Hue underneath to tone down my naturally pigmented lip color and help make Boy's pretty color more noticeable. 

No worries if you missed out-- it'll be back in April along with the other new colors!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Ended up with boy - I think its a neutral pink, can go both ways, because it worked on both the SA, who was a cool tone, and looked great on my warm tone skin as well.  Am excited for all 17 colors to hit the counters in April!  

I layered it over my MAC Hug Me (my favorite neutral) and it looks fabulous!


----------



## Beenie

ooohhh good idea *Needanotherbag* with the MAC Hug Me!


----------



## nicci404

I love Boy, it's so pretty! I can't wait till the other shades come out


----------



## MidNiteSun

Didn't plan on stopping by the Chanel makeup counter, but Mom wanted some stuff.  I ended up with these...  

Soleil Tan de Chanel sheer illuminating fluid, Chanel lip balm, Rouge Allure Laque Luminous Satin lip laquer, Rouge double intensite ultra wear lip color & Le Vernis nail colour in Peche Nacree


----------



## Cheryl

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Just got off of the phone with them and they are going to credit me the shipping charges, which is fine - I still want the eyeliner and the glossimer.
> 
> I am totally disappointed about missing out on Boy, though.



Its showing available again..


----------



## pond23

^ Great haul MidNiteSun! I especially love Soleil Tan de Chanel and the Chanel lip balm!


----------



## misstrine85

Is the lipbalm any good? I really want to try it, but the sa's in Denmark says it does not exist!!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

The Hydramax balm is THE BEST moisturizing balm there is!  I put it on before bed each night and I never have dry lips.  Amazing stuff...


----------



## misstrine85

I really need to find it then. Thanks.


----------



## Bethc

I went Barneys this morning, the Chanel counter had a sign up that they had Boy...  I should add that it just opened and I've never seen any of the SAs there before...

Me to the SA - Hi, I'd like to buy a Boy... He stares at me blankly.
Me to the next SA - Do you have any Boy? He walks off to look...
Me to the next SA who asks me if they could help me - I'm waiting to pick-up a Boy...

By this time, I'm surprised they didn't call the police... I did get my lipstick and I love the color and the feel of it!!

Back to my ban...


----------



## Beenie

Bethc awesome story, so cute! Glad you got your "Boy" . I still haven't tried mine out since I am crazy with never wanting to touch my stuff and just open it and look at it for DAYS (I am SO neurotic!).


----------



## gga

Omg, bethC.  Dying here...you owe me a new iPad.  This one has diet coke all over it now.  I can so see this.  Oh dear, dying again.

Has anyone here used Le Blanc de Chanel?  I got some, but now I'm worried about how to use it.  Help?


----------



## Bethc

Lol, sorry about the iPad, it was really funny, me in my workout gear with the guys wearing all black and I'm thinking that I'm making sense, but it just kept getting worse!


----------



## gga

I can so see it, BethC.  I've been to Barneys with a drag queen posse once, and until then, I'd had no idea how many of their cosmetics SAs were also there to, in your words, "pick up a Boy".

So yeah, still dying here!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Bethc said:


> I went Barneys this morning, the Chanel counter had a sign up that they had Boy...  I should add that it just opened and I've never seen any of the SAs there before...
> 
> Me to the SA - Hi, I'd like to buy a Boy... He stares at me blankly.
> Me to the next SA - Do you have any Boy? He walks off to look...
> Me to the next SA who asks me if they could help me - I'm waiting to pick-up a Boy...
> 
> By this time, I'm surprised they didn't call the police... I did get my lipstick and I love the color and the feel of it!!
> 
> Back to my ban...



Hilarious!  Everyone needs a Boy in their life...


----------



## Mette

misstrine85 said:


> Is the lipbalm any good? I really want to try it, but the sa's in Denmark says it does not exist!!!





Needanotherbag said:


> The Hydramax balm is THE BEST moisturizing balm there is!  I put it on before bed each night and I never have dry lips.  Amazing stuff...



I agree with *Needanotherbag* - it's the best lip moistriuser I've ever used.  I also put mine on my lips every night before bed to keep my lips hydrated.

*misstrine*, have you tried the Chanel counter at Magasin in Copenhagen?  They're pretty good there. Alternatively, I'd keep an eye out for some bargain airfares to London.  Standard fares are about ~1200kr for a return, but you can usually get something on sale.  I'd go to London early in the morning, stay for lunch and do some shopping and pick up my lip balm and fly home in the early evening.  

Another option available to you is to sign up with a US mail forwarding service like comgateway.com or myus.com.  They purchase the goods on your behalf and will ship them to you anywhere in the world.  I've used both these companies in the past when I've been outside of the US and they are both excellent. With a company like Chanel, you just tell them what you want and they will place the order for you.  When the goods arrive, you're notified by e-mail and request them to be sent to you in Denmark.


----------



## babyontheway

LMAO- glad you got your boy  I wish I could see it IRL, I have very pigmented lips, so I think it would look blah on me


Bethc said:


> I went Barneys this morning, the Chanel counter had a sign up that they had Boy...  I should add that it just opened and I've never seen any of the SAs there before...
> 
> Me to the SA - Hi, I'd like to buy a Boy... He stares at me blankly.
> Me to the next SA - Do you have any Boy? He walks off to look...
> Me to the next SA who asks me if they could help me - I'm waiting to pick-up a Boy...
> 
> By this time, I'm surprised they didn't call the police... I did get my lipstick and I love the color and the feel of it!!
> 
> Back to my ban...


----------



## misstrine85

Mette said:


> I agree with *Needanotherbag* - it's the best lip moistriuser I've ever used. I also put mine on my lips every night before bed to keep my lips hydrated.
> 
> *misstrine*, have you tried the Chanel counter at Magasin in Copenhagen? They're pretty good there. Alternatively, I'd keep an eye out for some bargain airfares to London. Standard fares are about ~1200kr for a return, but you can usually get something on sale. I'd go to London early in the morning, stay for lunch and do some shopping and pick up my lip balm and fly home in the early evening.
> 
> Another option available to you is to sign up with a US mail forwarding service like comgateway.com or myus.com. They purchase the goods on your behalf and will ship them to you anywhere in the world. I've used both these companies in the past when I've been outside of the US and they are both excellent. With a company like Chanel, you just tell them what you want and they will place the order for you. When the goods arrive, you're notified by e-mail and request them to be sent to you in Denmark.


 
No, I asked in Matas. I am not a big fan of the Chanel counters in Magasin in neither CPH and Lyngby, but I am starting to bond with the sweet ladies at Illum. Why did'nt I think of asking them instead. 

I might try out those sites, though I expect it could be rather dangerous, monetary-wise


----------



## Deborah1986

Beenie said:


> The start of Beenie's Ban FAILURE (but oh so worth it)
> 
> Promesse quad (not sure if this is going to work yet since on the website it looked much brighter and I should know better, but...) and BOY!!! , Pics w/ and w/o flash.


 
_ Love this ! i need to the store !_


----------



## MidNiteSun

pond23 said:


> ^ Great haul MidNiteSun! I especially love Soleil Tan de Chanel and the Chanel lip balm!



thanks pond23.  i love soleil tan de chanel too.  i cannot stop using it.  it gives me this glow that i just love.  im still trying  to get use to the smell of the lipbalm.  it doesn't smell bad or strong but somehow it bothers me.

now, after reading about Boy, im gonna try to get one.  just wondering why you gals layer it over another lip color.  as you can tell, im not a lipstick person.  i just put on lipgloss in nude or light pink & call it good.


----------



## MidNiteSun

Beenie said:


> Bethc awesome story, so cute! Glad you got your "Boy" . I still haven't tried mine out since I am crazy with never wanting to touch my stuff and just open it and look at it for DAYS (I am SO neurotic!).



me too.  i thought i was the only one.  i buy & buy then just let it sit there.  then i buy more as backup.  dh always says "backup to what? the one that u haven't used?"  i still have a lot of chanel items that are brand new in box.  i just need to stop buying.


----------



## Mette

misstrine85 said:


> No, I asked in Matas. I am not a big fan of the Chanel counters in Magasin in neither CPH and Lyngby, but I am starting to bond with the sweet ladies at Illum. Why did'nt I think of asking them instead.
> 
> I might try out those sites, though I expect it could be rather dangerous, monetary-wise


Yes Illum! How could I forget Illum. Time for me to get back to Copenhagen, I think!!

There is a shop on Strøget that also sells Chanel make up and skin care.  It's not too far from Illum; it might be worthwhile popping in there to see if they have the lip balm.  There's a little Chanel sign out the front.


----------



## misstrine85

Mette said:


> Yes Illum! How could I forget Illum. Time for me to get back to Copenhagen, I think!!
> 
> There is a shop on Strøget that also sells Chanel make up and skin care. It's not too far from Illum; it might be worthwhile popping in there to see if they have the lip balm. There's a little Chanel sign out the front.


 
When you come back, I'll meet you at La Glace  Then we can shop Chanel afterwards 

Are you talking about the Chanel store? Thats actually closing, and Lanvin will take over. But there is rumours that Chanel will open an individual store, not like now where they are a part of Birger Christensen.


----------



## Needanotherbag

MidNiteSun said:


> thanks pond23.  i love soleil tan de chanel too.  i cannot stop using it.  it gives me this glow that i just love.  im still trying  to get use to the smell of the lipbalm.  it doesn't smell bad or strong but somehow it bothers me.
> 
> now, after reading about Boy, im gonna try to get one.  just wondering why you gals layer it over another lip color.  as you can tell, im not a lipstick person.  i just put on lipgloss in nude or light pink & call it good.



Its very sheer with sparkle, so looks great layered over nudes and pinks...I'm a fan of layering lip colors to create the perfect color...


----------



## MidNiteSun

hmm...interesting.  i will buy a nude lipstick & start layering.. thanks.


----------



## Deborah1986

Bethc said:


> I went Barneys this morning, the Chanel counter had a sign up that they had Boy... I should add that it just opened and I've never seen any of the SAs there before...
> 
> Me to the SA - Hi, I'd like to buy a Boy... He stares at me blankly.
> Me to the next SA - Do you have any Boy? He walks off to look...
> Me to the next SA who asks me if they could help me - I'm waiting to pick-up a Boy...
> 
> By this time, I'm surprised they didn't call the police... I did get my lipstick and I love the color and the feel of it!!
> 
> Back to my ban...


 
_Haha loved this story ._


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Got a call from Chanel CS last night saying there was a glitch in the system on 2/11 when I ordered BOY, so they are sending it to me in the mail after all.

SWEET!


----------



## Beenie

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Got a call from Chanel CS last night saying there was a glitch in the system on 2/11 when I ordered BOY, so they are sending it to me in the mail after all.
> 
> SWEET!


 
I am so happy they are sending it to you! I know I got 2 of the exact same order, so glitch in the system you don't say .


----------



## gga

I have had nothing but trouble in the last 2 weeks from the Chanel website.  Last week I received an order I'd placed for several things, roughly $200.  Instead of my order they sent me 4 bottles of Riva.  Sunday I placed most of that order a second time, since I had to return the entire mess and reorder, according to the CS rep (all the Chanel CS reps are utterly lovely and charming btw).  My order was placed, according to the final page in the process.  Also according to my card, which was charged.  According to Chanel, no such order exists, however.  So I'm left with a charge and no order.  They can't fulfill the order or refund it because according to them it doesn't exist.  It existed just long enough to charge my credit card.

And today, an order that has been reportedly on the UPS truck for delivery every day since Friday is still not here.  They already made their delivery today, but UPS and Chanel insists it will be delivered.

I'm beginning to think there's nothing I want badly enough to deal with this.


----------



## ShkBass

^What a headache! I hope it gets resolved soon. You would think a company like Chanel would not have issues like this.  Best to speak to a manager or higher up to inform them of this, because I'm sure they don't want their customers feeling the way you are feeling.  Good luck gga!


----------



## Beenie

*gga* I have the same type of weird issues. I need them to refund me the shipping that was supposed to be free but that "order doesn't exist", yet I have the items and my CC was charged...

you're right that they are all so sweet.


----------



## pond23

Needanotherbag said:


> Its very sheer with sparkle, so looks great layered over nudes and pinks...I'm a fan of layering lip colors to create the perfect color...


 
^ Me too! I have been layering colors a lot lately because I have so many lipsticks that are a bit off - too brown, too light, too orange, too red, etc. Sometimes I layer up to 4 lip colors. If I buy "Boy", I am going to layer it with my more opaque matte lipsticks / lip liners because I don't like sheer lipsticks by themselves on me. My lips need a bit more definition and color so that I don't look pale and sickly.


----------



## bluejinx

gga said:


> I have had nothing but trouble in the last 2 weeks from the Chanel website. Last week I received an order I'd placed for several things, roughly $200. Instead of my order they sent me 4 bottles of Riva. Sunday I placed most of that order a second time, since I had to return the entire mess and reorder, according to the CS rep (all the Chanel CS reps are utterly lovely and charming btw). My order was placed, according to the final page in the process. Also according to my card, which was charged. According to Chanel, no such order exists, however. So I'm left with a charge and no order. They can't fulfill the order or refund it because according to them it doesn't exist. It existed just long enough to charge my credit card.
> 
> And today, an order that has been reportedly on the UPS truck for delivery every day since Friday is still not here. They already made their delivery today, but UPS and Chanel insists it will be delivered.
> 
> I'm beginning to think there's nothing I want badly enough to deal with this.


 

well, they cant charge your card and not send you product. have you called the cc company to reverse the charge? Can you make an order directly with a chanel cs rep and skip the website all together?


----------



## bluejinx

and the pretty spring pallette im using on my eyes today. might have to go down and buy the matching eyeliner!!! before its all gone.


----------



## ShkBass

love the last color on the right!


----------



## gga

bluejinx said:


> well, they cant charge your card and not send you product. have you called the cc company to reverse the charge? Can you make an order directly with a chanel cs rep and skip the website all together?



That's actually a good idea.  And I'll reverse charges if I have to, but as long as I am left with a sense that they're trying to resolve the issue and not ignoring it, I will keep working with them.

These issues are such an oddity, because I've always had such an easy time ordering from them.  At least the CS is still great, so I'm sure they'll work out whatever the glitches are.


----------



## 8seventeen19

GGA-Amy's Cafemakeup.com had a similar experience when the new spring collection and was quite POed and made a post. They must have heard about the negative PR because they quickly ratified the situation and sent her one of the mini Exclusif's but it was too late. She's posting on Chanel again, but by reading the comments their CS has a lot to be desired. Sorry you're having such a hard time with them. With all the horror stories I've heard as of late, I will continue shopping with my beauty SA @ the boutique.


----------



## girlygirl3

gga said:


> That's actually a good idea. And I'll reverse charges if I have to, but as long as I am left with a sense that they're trying to resolve the issue and not ignoring it, I will keep working with them.
> 
> These issues are such an oddity, because I've always had such an easy time ordering from them. At least the CS is still great, so I'm sure they'll work out whatever the glitches are.


 
I hope you get good resolution to this!  I've never heard of such thing with purchasing online.  How bizarre.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Still waiting on my Boy order, but in the meantime, I basically went and got the rest of the Spring collection:
*
Gris Scintillant eyeliner, #3 eye brush, and Peche lipliner*







*Rose Merveille powder, Ombres Perlees quint, and Espiegle blush*







*Mademoiselle Coco Rouge, Kaska Beiges quad, and Peregrina Coco Rouge*


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Wow! Look at your haul!  Gorgeous stuff!


----------



## Beenie

Gorgeous, *BourgeoisStoner*! I am liking the look of that peach liner and the Peregrina Coco Rouge. I don't think I have anything quite like that so you have just enabled me to look into it on Friday when I pick up my reserved items at Saks.


----------



## bluejinx

Beenie said:


> Gorgeous, *BourgeoisStoner*! I am liking the look of that peach liner and the Peregrina Coco Rouge. I don't think I have anything quite like that so you have just enabled me to look into it on Friday when I pick up my reserved items at Saks.



Have you given up on the ban? I want the kohl eyeliner but am trying to be good! Especially since on wed (7days!!! Squeals!!) I'm going to the big dior event! I have my shopping list for dior knocked down to just 4 items though (so long as the rock your nails set isn't out!!)


----------



## Beenie

*bluejinx*, I have to spend the "dad money" still . But I am banned from spending Beenie money!

I always feel like I find stuff I like one season behind. In this particular case, I do LOVE the Chanel spring collection and thanks to a lovely friend I was recently able to try and fall in love with Chanel beauty but I have to say that I am SO sad that I missed Summer 2010 collection since those colors look like they were made for me! And I have called around and checked on Izzy's and everything I want is long gone. Does anyone else do this?


----------



## bluejinx

Beenie said:


> *bluejinx*, I have to spend the "dad money" still . But I am banned from spending Beenie money!
> 
> I always feel like I find stuff I like one season behind. In this particular case, I do LOVE the Chanel spring collection and thanks to a lovely friend I was recently able to try and fall in love with Chanel beauty but I have to say that I am SO sad that I missed Summer 2010 collection since those colors look like they were made for me! And I have called around and checked on Izzy's and everything I want is long gone. Does anyone else do this?



I think I can guess who that friend is. And due to a generous gift by a friend I've fallen for chanel as well. Ever think gifts can be dangerous? Between my new lipstick and palette, I all of a sudden have a chanel wishlist!!! How did that happen? 

I'm TRYING to be good though!! We'll see how well I do!!!


----------



## scarlet555

I asked MAcys' Chanel SA if they had 'Boy' coco shine?  She looked puzzled.  I tried anyway b/c that's the only major Dept Store in town, I know sad, huh?  Later she said, oh is this what I'm looking for?  She shows me 'Bois des Iles', No-it's 'Boy' as in a boy-b-o-y.  I'm not going to get to see this one any time soon.  So people who got 'boy' please post swatches on you, I've seen some swatches on karlasugar, but still interested in seeing it on you ladies... TIA!


----------



## Maedi

Does anybody else find "Boy" drying? It is a lovely color but lasts very shortly and then my lips feel dry. I have found that sometimes when I buy the first edition of some product the company later on improves the product and what bothered me is remedied. That happened with the scent of a Chanel lip product.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I am really really loving the Gris Scintillant eyeliner - it works so well with the eye shadows and it's so versatile.  It actually lends itself to a much more natural daytime look than I thought it could, which was a nice surprise.  I'm may very well be my favorite piece from this collection besides the quad.

I can't wait for Boy to get here.ush:


----------



## nicci404

Maedi said:


> Does anybody else find "Boy" drying? It is a lovely color but lasts very shortly and then my lips feel dry. I have found that sometimes when I buy the first edition of some product the company later on improves the product and what bothered me is remedied. That happened with the scent of a Chanel lip product.



I don't find it drying at all. The Rouge Coco formula for me is a little drying though but this new formula for me is the opposite. It's a little longer lasting on me than I expected as well.


----------



## gga

Rant alert:

I am no longer even remotely amused by chanel.com.  I placed an order for 4 items, including a Riva nail polish.  It was slightly over $200.  They sent me FOUR bottles of Riva, which is not what I ordered and only half the price I paid.  I called CS.  They apologized and said they would refund when I returned the package.  I asked if there would be a problem, since I wasn't returning the items on the sheet, since I didn't get the items on the packing sheet.  They assured me there would be no problems.  So I returned everything.  I just now discovered that they have indeed refunded me.  For ONE bottle of Riva only.  I have no merchandise and am out about $180.  I think I'm done.  I'm disputing the charge with my credit card in the morning.  This is ridiculous.  I'm not buying from the website again.


----------



## karester

This isn't the first time I've heard of bad service from the website.  If I want anything, I'll use the department stores/their websites.


----------



## Beenie

gga said:


> Rant alert:
> 
> I am no longer even remotely amused by chanel.com. I placed an order for 4 items, including a Riva nail polish. It was slightly over $200. They sent me FOUR bottles of Riva, which is not what I ordered and only half the price I paid. I called CS. They apologized and said they would refund when I returned the package. I asked if there would be a problem, since I wasn't returning the items on the sheet, since I didn't get the items on the packing sheet. They assured me there would be no problems. So I returned everything. I just now discovered that they have indeed refunded me. For ONE bottle of Riva only. I have no merchandise and am out about $180. I think I'm done. I'm disputing the charge with my credit card in the morning. This is ridiculous. I'm not buying from the website again.


 
That is SO not cool. I am sorry you are having to deal with that nonsense, *gga*. I am also waiting on a refund for shipping I was charged when it was supposed to be free so I hope I am not going to have to fight with them since it was not refunded yet.  I hope you are able to get everything resolved quickly with as little extra headache as possible!


----------



## gga

Beenie said:


> That is SO not cool. I am sorry you are having to deal with that nonsense, *gga*. I am also waiting on a refund for shipping I was charged when it was supposed to be free so I hope I am not going to have to fight with them since it was not refunded yet.  I hope you are able to get everything resolved quickly with as little extra headache as possible!



I called this morning, and I got lucky, because I ended up with the same CSR who took the initial complaint.  It made it a ton easier to explain what happened.  I told her that I was going to give the company 24 hours to sort this mess and issue a refund, then I was going to let them fight it out with my credit card.  I cannot believe this crap.


----------



## bluejinx

gga said:


> Rant alert:
> 
> I am no longer even remotely amused by chanel.com.  I placed an order for 4 items, including a Riva nail polish.  It was slightly over $200.  They sent me FOUR bottles of Riva, which is not what I ordered and only half the price I paid.  I called CS.  They apologized and said they would refund when I returned the package.  I asked if there would be a problem, since I wasn't returning the items on the sheet, since I didn't get the items on the packing sheet.  They assured me there would be no problems.  So I returned everything.  I just now discovered that they have indeed refunded me.  For ONE bottle of Riva only.  I have no merchandise and am out about $180.  I think I'm done.  I'm disputing the charge with my credit card in the morning.  This is ridiculous.  I'm not buying from the website again.



I'm sorry gga!  
I'm sure you'll get your money back, but a needless hassle!!!


----------



## Beenie

gga said:


> I called this morning, and I got lucky, because I ended up with the same CSR who took the initial complaint. It made it a ton easier to explain what happened. I told her that I was going to give the company 24 hours to sort this mess and issue a refund, then I was going to let them fight it out with my credit card. I cannot believe this crap.


 
Good for you! Keep us posted. (and good idea to put them on notice that they can deal with your bank since your bank gets paid to deal with that stuff )


----------



## bunnymasseuse

gga said:


> Rant alert:
> 
> I am no longer even remotely amused by chanel.com.  I placed an order for 4 items, including a Riva nail polish.  It was slightly over $200.  They sent me FOUR bottles of Riva, which is not what I ordered and only half the price I paid.  I called CS.  They apologized and said they would refund when I returned the package.  I asked if there would be a problem, since I wasn't returning the items on the sheet, since I didn't get the items on the packing sheet.  They assured me there would be no problems.  So I returned everything.  I just now discovered that they have indeed refunded me.  For ONE bottle of Riva only.  I have no merchandise and am out about $180.  I think I'm done.  I'm disputing the charge with my credit card in the morning.  This is ridiculous.  I'm not buying from the website again.





gga said:


> I called this morning, and I got lucky, because I ended up with the same CSR who took the initial complaint.  It made it a ton easier to explain what happened.  I told her that I was going to give the company 24 hours to sort this mess and issue a refund, then I was going to let them fight it out with my credit card.  I cannot believe this crap.


Insane, but then again, not totally un-expected w/ companies these days!

I would think your purchasing history from them would lead them to want to keep you as a customer.

If it was me, I'd be blogging/twittering about it and raising some h3ll for sure!  That's how I got Comcast to fix my issues I was having with their service, I threatened to their email to twitter about it and they called me immediately


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

gga, I am right there with you girl.

Got my package with Boy in it today, only to find out that they charged me for overnight shipping AGAIN.   So not only did they tell me they were out of something that was clearly in stock, they charged me TWICE for overnight shipping on an order that qualified for free shipping.

I called CS and they were supposed to call me back when the credit has been been applied, but I've yet to hear from them.  Chanel's CSRs are so sweet, but I've about had it with their website.


----------



## gga

I wonder what's in the water over there?

I just got off the phone with my CC.  I tried dealing with the website one last time this morning, and this afternoon they are no nearer an answer for me.  So instead, I have one for them.  Chargeback, people!


----------



## 19flowers

I've been wearing Boy for the past two days with just liner - not over a lipstick - and I'm really liking it.   Long lasting for a sheer, IMO, and a nice shine.


----------



## Maedi

nicci404 said:


> I don't find it drying at all. The Rouge Coco formula for me is a little drying though but this new formula for me is the opposite. It's a little longer lasting on me than I expected as well.



That's good to know. Perhaps my lips are unusually dry since we have had pretty cold weather again. I do like the color and shine a lot. It is very natural.


----------



## nicci404

I found out Vitalumiere Aqua will be out next weekend at the Nordstrom I go to...can't wait!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

nicci404 said:


> I found out Vitalumiere Aqua will be out next weekend at the Nordstrom I go to...can't wait!


^I got to try it out at my local L&T on Friday, it felt great on my face!


----------



## nicci404

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^I got to try it out at my local L&T on Friday, it felt great on my face!



lucky! did you purchase??


----------



## bunnymasseuse

nicci404 said:


> lucky! did you purchase??


They will be having a guest makeup artist there in a week or so and that's probably when I'll purchase it.  I always have to "trial" foundation before I buy to ensure I won't break out later on it....

I wanted something light to more medium and it's ok for that... BH says it makes me a big "shiney"...


----------



## NoSnowHere

Aqualumière lipshine in Monte Carlo & polish in black pearl.

I also reserved Boy, which will be available in April.


----------



## Beenie

Yay, just went and picked up my 2009 Chanel les minis travel brush kit! Also got the Saks GWP teal bag with the samples and Chanel was giving a deluxe sample of Coco Mademoiselle lotion, baby Rouge Allure in Fatale, and a sample of Sublimage.


----------



## babyontheway

Beenie- congrats!   I love coco mademoiselle!


----------



## bluejinx

^nice loot beenie!!


----------



## krazydaisy

I love chanel brushes, they're the best


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Beenie said:


> Yay, just went and picked up my 2009 Chanel les minis travel brush kit! Also got the Saks GWP teal bag with the samples and Chanel was giving a deluxe sample of Coco Mademoiselle lotion, baby Rouge Allure in Fatale, and a sample of Sublimage.


Another lovely purchase from the BBC  (Beenie Buying Club)


----------



## girlygirl3

Beenie said:


> Yay, just went and picked up my 2009 Chanel les minis travel brush kit! Also got the Saks GWP teal bag with the samples and Chanel was giving a deluxe sample of Coco Mademoiselle lotion, baby Rouge Allure in Fatale, and a sample of Sublimage.


 
Wow, you got the 2009 kit!  I thought those were looooooong gone!

Beautiful goodies!  I love the Sublimage line!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

babyontheway said:


> Beenie- congrats!   I love coco mademoiselle!



Same here - it's my favorite Chanel lippie.  In fact, I wore it today.


----------



## Beenie

Thanks *babyontheway* and *bluejinx*. 

*krazydaisy* this is my first foray into Chanel brushes. I hope I didn't start something here! 

*bunnymasseuse *I know, I know but this is IT since I am leaving my job so there will not be so much extra fun money anymore. I am sure I am set though! And I like that BBC!

*girlygirl3* and the crazy thing is that they were at MY Saks! My aunt went with me to pick them up and said she wanted them but there was only one set so the SA did a locator and found 2 more in the company. Looks like one now since my aunt bought one.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Hope you find a new job to fund more BBC purchases!


----------



## nekonat

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^Hope you find a new job to fund more BBC purchases!


lol! Agreed!!!

Is it just me, or is the ombrees de pearle just so-so? I can't seem to wear it well   Swatching it makes it look fabulous, but on my eyes (even with primer), it just doesn't show!  Any tips? Layer it over shadow?


----------



## Beenie

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^Hope you find a new job to fund more BBC purchases!


 
Haha, I am lucky, my PT retail job will have me FT. 

*nekonat* I am glad you asked this. I was thinking it was me. I had a very pretty look on Valentine's day with this beauty but it wasn't as dramatic as I had hoped and I was patting, patting, patting it on. I am wondering if #1 I may need to use fingers and not brushes and #2 use wet.


----------



## pond23

nekonat said:


> lol! Agreed!!!
> 
> Is it just me, or is the ombrees de pearle just so-so? I can't seem to wear it well   Swatching it makes it look fabulous, but on my eyes (even with primer), it just doesn't show! Any tips? Layer it over shadow?


 
^ I apply the Ombres de Perles with either a spong-tip applicator or with my fingers. I pat it on to get more color payoff. I love this palette, and the colors show up well on me. I do lightly dust my eye lids with pressed powder first. Sometimes I layer them over a vanilla-colored allover powder shadow. I never use a brush with this palette, except if I want to use a lighter color as a highlight.


----------



## bebeexo

I agree with pond, I've read that this palette works best with the sponge tip applicators and not brushes.


----------



## nicci404

I use primer, then use my fingers to apply and the color shows very well.


----------



## Cheryl

does anybody know the date the new foundation is supposed to be available?


----------



## nicci404

Cheryl said:


> does anybody know the date the new foundation is supposed to be available?



On Chanel.com or at department stores? Some places already have them. The Nordstrom I go to is getting them this Saturday.


----------



## bluejinx

Beenie said:


> Haha, I am lucky, my PT retail job will have me FT.



i wish so much my part time retail job had a full time opening! they know that the minute they do i"ll take it.


----------



## scarlet555

vitalumiere aqua foundation appears to be available on chanel.com website in US.​ 
does anyone remember if it is matte or dewy? I don't remember where I read that the rose collection and the beige collection is a bit different? TIA

OK after browsing internet:  matte finish is the beige rose
soft natural radiance is the beige ...?


----------



## krazydaisy

^from what i recall i believe it's a dewy look it's very nice too


----------



## nicci404

scarlet555 said:


> vitalumiere aqua foundation appears to be available on chanel.com website in US.​
> does anyone remember if it is matte or dewy? I don't remember where I read that the rose collection and the beige collection is a bit different? TIA
> 
> OK after browsing internet:  matte finish is the beige rose
> soft natural radiance is the beige ...?



Ivory Beige  for a soft natural radiance
- B10 Beige  Pastel (Pink)
- B20 Beige  Tendre (Soft)
- B30 Beige  Sable (Sand)
- B40 Beige  Desert (Desert)

Rose Beige  for a healthy matte finish
- BR10 Beige Rose  Paste (Pink)
- BR20 Beige Rose  Tendre (Soft)
- BR30 Beige Rose  Sable (Sand)


----------



## pond23

Cheryl said:


> does anybody know the date the new foundation is supposed to be available?


 
The Nordstrom at South Coast Plaza (CA) had the new foundation for sale this past weekend, but they didn't have any testers out yet.


----------



## Beenie

*Cheryl*, try our Saks, I feel like I may have seen it out on Monday night.


----------



## Spendaholic

I thought i would share my New chanel beauty purchase.

Chanel Lip Liner 25 Pink Sugar.






















This is my first chanel lip liner and its a perfect match for me


----------



## Beenie

That color is beautiful *Spendaholic*! I love how Chanel lip pencils have the brush on the end.

Did anyone get the Neiman Beauty event Chanel GWP? What is it?


----------



## Cheryl

Beenie said:


> *Cheryl*, try our Saks, I feel like I may have seen it out on Monday night.



I will call them and see 
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## scarlet555

nicci404 said:


> Ivory Beige  for a soft natural radiance
> - B10 Beige  Pastel (Pink)
> - B20 Beige  Tendre (Soft)
> - B30 Beige  Sable (Sand)
> - B40 Beige  Desert (Desert)
> 
> Rose Beige  for a healthy matte finish
> - BR10 Beige Rose  Paste (Pink)
> - BR20 Beige Rose  Tendre (Soft)
> - BR30 Beige Rose  Sable (Sand)


 
Thanks!

Has anyone tried this?  A couple of reviews say the coverage is light and it is too matte-but I'm not sure if they did the matte or natural radiance...


----------



## nekonat

scarlet555 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Has anyone tried this? A couple of reviews say the coverage is light and it is too matte-but I'm not sure if they did the matte or natural radiance...


 
I had the B40 tested on me, which surprised me b/c I'm usually Shell.  I found the coverage pretty light-medium.  You use your fingers to put it on, no brushes!  The finish is dewy, but not oily so it's pretty nice actually!
It will be my next purchase when I finish up my Pro lumiere I think!


----------



## nekonat

pond23 said:


> ^ I apply the Ombres de Perles with either a spong-tip applicator or with my fingers. I pat it on to get more color payoff. I love this palette, and the colors show up well on me. I do lightly dust my eye lids with pressed powder first. Sometimes I layer them over a vanilla-colored allover powder shadow. I never use a brush with this palette, except if I want to use a lighter color as a highlight.


 
Thanks ladies, I will have to give this a try then.  I always feel like sponge makes you waste so much product though!  We'll see how this weekend turns out with this palatte


----------



## cassandra22007

Beenie said:


> That color is beautiful *Spendaholic*! I love how Chanel lip pencils have the brush on the end.
> 
> Did anyone get the Neiman Beauty event Chanel GWP? What is it?



I had no idea that the lip liners had brushes with them! I love it! I may need to try one even though I've never really been a lip liner person. 

Does Chanel have a GWP? I didn't see one on the Neimans website when they released the beauty event online. I'm going there tomorrow to pick up my Chantecaille things so I'll at least see if Chanel has a good gift. I'm trying to limit myself to just one GWP qualification this year though so I'll probably pass on Chanel even if the GWP is awesome. 

I'm also waiting to see if any awesome products are released with this new "Chanel Confidential" thing on the website.


----------



## scarlet555

nekonat said:


> I had the B40 tested on me, which surprised me b/c I'm usually Shell. I found the coverage pretty light-medium. You use your fingers to put it on, no brushes! The finish is dewy, but not oily so it's pretty nice actually!
> It will be my next purchase when I finish up my Pro lumiere I think!


 
Hey thanks, this helps.  I will most likely try a B40 or 50!   Will keep you gals posted.


----------



## Spendaholic

Beenie said:


> That color is beautiful *Spendaholic*! I love how Chanel lip pencils have the brush on the end.


 


cassandra22007 said:


> I had no idea that the lip liners had brushes with them! I love it! I may need to try one even though I've never really been a lip liner person.


 
*Beenie & cassandra* - I to had no idea Chanel did that with their lip liners. Its also nice that they add a pencil sharpener too. This colour is (my lip colour but better) it also goes well with my favourite chanel glossimer wild rose.


----------



## nicci404

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/02/chanel-vitalumiere-aqua-preliminary-swatches/

more swatches


----------



## girlygirl3

cassandra22007 said:


> I had no idea that the lip liners had brushes with them! I love it! I may need to try one even though I've never really been a lip liner person.
> 
> *Does Chanel have a GWP?* I didn't see one on the Neimans website when they released the beauty event online. I'm going there tomorrow to pick up my Chantecaille things so I'll at least see if Chanel has a good gift. I'm trying to limit myself to just one GWP qualification this year though so I'll probably pass on Chanel even if the GWP is awesome.
> 
> I'm also waiting to see if any awesome products are released with this new "Chanel Confidential" thing on the website.


 
I believe someone posted that there is a Chanel GWP with a mini rouge allure fatale, a sublimage sample and one other, but I can't remember.   Min purchase of $100.


----------



## Beenie

girlygirl3 said:


> I believe someone posted that there is a Chanel GWP with a mini rouge allure fatale, a sublimage sample and one other, but I can't remember. Min purchase of $100.


 
That may have been my posting, but mine was from Saks. I think I also saw that NM's is in store only.


----------



## cassandra22007

Anyone who has/wants Chanel Hydramax+Active Cream...

Ok, I got this moisturizer about a year ago and I don't use it super often because it is very heavy--too heavy for every day but awesome when my skin is really dry, hence I have had the same jar for a year. I noticed a couple of weeks ago when I used it that the texture had changed to more like a gel than a cream, and when I applied it the smell was weird and after a few minutes it started to get gummy on my skin and like fall off my face basically. I looked at it again today and it has like separated into a liquid and a translucent blob! I'm really not impressed. Has this happened to anyone else? 

I've had a lot of different moisturizing creams over the years and I think I've only had a similar problem with an old jar of Philosophy, but I would definitely except more from Chanel given the cost of this product. I love the Hydramax products during the winter but I don't think I will buy this particular one again if the shelf life is short.

Here's a pic. Ew!


----------



## Kansashalo

pond23 said:


> ^ I apply the Ombres de Perles with either a spong-tip applicator or with my fingers. I pat it on to get more color payoff. I love this palette, and the colors show up well on me. I do lightly dust my eye lids with pressed powder first. Sometimes I layer them over a vanilla-colored allover powder shadow. I never use a brush with this palette, except if I want to use a lighter color as a highlight.



Thanks for the tip!  I thought it was just my pallette that has little color payoff (and of course, I was using brushes).


----------



## Beriloffun

cassandra22007 said:


> Anyone who has/wants Chanel Hydramax+Active Cream...
> 
> Ok, I got this moisturizer about a year ago and I don't use it super often because it is very heavy--too heavy for every day but awesome when my skin is really dry, hence I have had the same jar for a year. I noticed a couple of weeks ago when I used it that the texture had changed to more like a gel than a cream, and when I applied it the smell was weird and after a few minutes it started to get gummy on my skin and like fall off my face basically. I looked at it again today and it has like separated into a liquid and a translucent blob! I'm really not impressed. Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> I've had a lot of different moisturizing creams over the years and I think I've only had a similar problem with an old jar of Philosophy, but I would definitely except more from Chanel given the cost of this product. I love the Hydramax products during the winter but I don't think I will buy this particular one again if the shelf life is short.
> 
> Here's a pic. Ew!



I do not have this product, however, the separation of the cream could have happened if there was an increase or decrease in temperature, which could have caused the oils in the cream to separate.
Also, if you had not used it for a year, the oils would have separated by gravity. You know how they say "shake or mix well before using", the same thing applies here. Maybe if you stir it back together, the smell might go away because it will reabsorb into the cream. Hope that helps!


----------



## elisaq

I ordered the Vitalumiere aqua on Wednesday afternoon, and got a shipping confirmation that evening!  I've been looking for a new light foundation with spf, and got so excited when I got the email with this new formula.  I blindly ordered B20, right now I just use the Double Perfection compact powder in 70-tender bisque, so I'm hoping it will work out!  I bought this in a hurry because I wanted to purchase some more of my beloved Aqualumiere lippies before they are all gone.  Unfortunately UPS takes forever, so I have to wait until March 1 for my package to arrive!  

Is anyone else here broken-hearted that the aqualumiere (glosses and lipsticks) are being d/c?  I'm sure the new lippies will be beautiful, but I wish they had some spf.  I just went and bought a bunch of the aqualumiere lipsticks at Bloomies, and my SA thought I was crazy for not wanting to wait until the new ones come out... I'll post photos as soon as I'm home when it's still daylight out!


----------



## nekonat

If there's anyone in Canada right now, all the Bay counters are offering a GWP with two Chanel products.  Since they're launching the vitalumieres, if you buy during the "Chanel" days where the rep is there, you can get 4 samples of the new Shines, which include Boy (I totally forgot the rest, I'll post pictures when I get home), hydramax serum, hydramax moisturizer, coco mademoiselle sample and a full sized brush!!!


----------



## scarlet555

I love aqualumiere too, their glosses are non-sticky as compared to the other Chanel glosses and pretty long lasting.  Their lipsticks are more moisturizing than coco rouge-for me anyway.  



elisaq said:


> I ordered the Vitalumiere aqua on Wednesday afternoon, and got a shipping confirmation that evening! I've been looking for a new light foundation with spf, and got so excited when I got the email with this new formula. I blindly ordered B20, right now I just use the Double Perfection compact powder in 70-tender bisque, so I'm hoping it will work out! I bought this in a hurry because I wanted to purchase some more of my beloved Aqualumiere lippies before they are all gone. Unfortunately UPS takes forever, so I have to wait until March 1 for my package to arrive!
> 
> *Is anyone else here broken-hearted that the aqualumiere (glosses and lipsticks) are being d/c?* I'm sure the new lippies will be beautiful, but I wish they had some spf. I just went and bought a bunch of the aqualumiere lipsticks at Bloomies, and my SA thought I was crazy for not wanting to wait until the new ones come out... I'll post photos as soon as I'm home when it's still daylight out!


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel is offering free shipping plus free shipping on returns for today only. I'm not sure I want to do it because somewhere in this thread I read a frustrating, p.i. the a. story about a purchase with them. cassandra please post your chantecaille purchase when ya get it, I've been on the fence about the sea turtle palette, Thanks.


----------



## ladystara

nekonat said:


> If there's anyone in Canada right now, all the Bay counters are offering a GWP with two Chanel products.  Since they're launching the vitalumieres, if you buy during the "Chanel" days where the rep is there, you can get 4 samples of the new Shines, which include Boy (I totally forgot the rest, I'll post pictures when I get home), hydramax serum, hydramax moisturizer, coco mademoiselle sample and a full sized brush!!!



Wow I'm jealous!  Never seems like they have that good of GWP here!


----------



## cassandra22007

pupeluv said:


> Chanel is offering free shipping plus free shipping on returns for today only. I'm not sure I want to do it because somewhere in this thread I read a frustrating, p.i. the a. story about a purchase with them. cassandra please post your chantecaille purchase when ya get it, I've been on the fence about the sea turtle palette, Thanks.



The Sea Turtle makeup is awesome! I am a loyal Chantecaille skincare user but I stick with Chanel for makeup and have never really tried Chantecaille other than some free samples I've gotten of eyeshadow and lip gloss..anyway this palette is really great, it seems like a lot of people think it is very similar to the spring Chanel quad but I actually think they are very different. I had a Chantecaille makeup specialist do my makeup with it a couple weeks ago and I just fell in love! The price is high but someone on a blog pointed out that there is like twice as much product in the set as there is in Chanel, etc quads. The only bad thing is I've used it once and the cute little sea turtles have already lost their shape, it actually makes me want to buy a second one just as a collectors item!


----------



## elisaq

pupeluv said:


> Chanel is offering free shipping plus free shipping on returns for today only. I'm not sure I want to do it because somewhere in this thread I read a frustrating, p.i. the a. story about a purchase with them. cassandra please post your chantecaille purchase when ya get it, I've been on the fence about the sea turtle palette, Thanks.



I've ordered from chanel.com many times and have never had any problems.  I admit their website sucks (the colors in their "swatches" are terrible), but have never had any issues with cancellations, the service or wrong products etc.  

This is kind of silly, but I usually wait until they have free shipping, then I place separate orders for everything that I want so I can get more free samples and more of those lovely black boxes (or the pouches that they give now).  Then I recycle the cardboard boxes/tissue when I sell shoes and stuff on *bay.  My point being that I've placed *lots* of individual orders (one time the UPS delivered 10 boxes in one day!) and have always been pleased with everything.  I'm sorry others haven't had the same experience.  Oh, I also don't have to pay sales tax, so that's an extra incentive to order from chanel.com


----------



## .jourdyn.

Hello to you all, new to this thread. Bought two new items from Chanel tonight:

Enigma eye shadow
Beige eye shadow base


----------



## babyontheway

Welcome!^^ beautiful quad!  I love enigma!


----------



## babyontheway

I am so happy that I was able to get 2 of the 3 moscow collection nail polish!!
Nuit de Russie and Or de Russie
(I have posted these in a few other places on the forum, so sorry if some have seen these pics already)


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Spendaholic said:


> I thought i would share my New chanel beauty purchase.
> 
> Chanel Lip Liner 25 Pink Sugar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first chanel lip liner and its a perfect match for me



Would you (or anyone else) mind posting a swatch of this?  I cant tell you how many times I've had this in my basket and taken it back out again.

Here's some recent purchases from me - I've just been too lazy to take/post pics:

*Pleasing Glossimer, Boy, Violet Smoke eyeliner*






I really love Boy a lot - I've been wearing it over a cheapie Wet N Wild lipliner and have got lots of compliments.  My only complaint is that if I didn't mix my lippies up constantly, I could go through this thing in a few weeks and that's a hell of a lot of money for something that lasts that long.


----------



## LovesYSL

Do individually purchased Chanel makeup brushes come in velvet bags like the makeup? I want to purchase a few but I don't like the idea of just tossing them in with my other brushes.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Yes.


----------



## nicci404

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Would you (or anyone else) mind posting a swatch of this?  I cant tell you how many times I've had this in my basket and taken it back out again.
> 
> Here's some recent purchases from me - I've just been too lazy to take/post pics:
> 
> *Pleasing Glossimer, Boy, Violet Smoke eyeliner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love Boy a lot - I've been wearing it over a cheapie Wet N Wild lipliner and have got lots of compliments.  My only complaint is that if I didn't mix my lippies up constantly, I could go through this thing in a few weeks and that's a hell of a lot of money for something that lasts that long.



nice! you just gave me an idea...to layer Pleasing on Boy


----------



## krazydaisy

Nuit de Russie is pretty


----------



## nicci404

I picked up Vitalumiere Aqua - B10 Beige Pastel


----------



## pond23

^ Oooh! That's the color I am going to get too *nicci*! Please let us know how you like it.


----------



## elisaq

I just purchased some products from the Asia Exclusive Tourbillons collection on *bay.  There's a chance they might pop up on chanel.com (like the Tokyo Happening collection), or perhaps the upcoming Chanel Confidential, but I didn't want to risk not getting them.

I purchased the Pearl Glow Powder, the Rouge Allure lipstick in Desinvolte (a coral I think), and the glossimer in Liaison (which looks similar to the Aragonite and Galactic glossimers).  There's some photos I found online at this link:

http://joeychong.wordpress.com/2011/02/16/collection-tourbillions-declat-de-chanel/ 

I probably won't get them for a few weeks, but I'll post photos as soon as they arrive!


----------



## nicci404

pond23 said:


> ^ Oooh! That's the color I am going to get too *nicci*! Please let us know how you like it.



I really like it! It's really light and felt like I didn't have anything on, the coverage was medium. It was also very easy to blend. My skin is somewhat oily and it did not make me more oily throughout the day unlike some other foundations I have tried. I didn't use it with a primer and it was still pretty long lasting. I just wish the bottle was bigger...I feel like I'll be getting another maybe after a month or two.


----------



## sweetart

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Would you (or anyone else) mind posting a swatch of this?  I cant tell you how many times I've had this in my basket and taken it back out again.
> 
> Here's some recent purchases from me - I've just been too lazy to take/post pics:
> 
> *Pleasing Glossimer, Boy, Violet Smoke eyeliner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love Boy a lot - I've been wearing it over a cheapie Wet N Wild lipliner and have got lots of compliments.  My only complaint is that if I didn't mix my lippies up constantly, I could go through this thing in a few weeks and that's a hell of a lot of money for something that lasts that long.



great purchases! I've LOVING the RC shine formula and cant wait to try some other shades. 



nekonat said:


> I had the B40 tested on me, which surprised me b/c I'm usually Shell.  I found the coverage pretty light-medium.  You use your fingers to put it on, no brushes!  The finish is dewy, but not oily so it's pretty nice actually!
> It will be my next purchase when I finish up my Pro lumiere I think!



Shell is my current/winter shade right and was I matched to B40 too! I've only worn it for half a day but so far I'm really liking the formula as well as the coverage (surprisingly)! 



elisaq said:


> I just purchased some products from the Asia Exclusive Tourbillons collection on *bay.  There's a chance they might pop up on chanel.com (like the Tokyo Happening collection), or perhaps the upcoming Chanel Confidential, but I didn't want to risk not getting them.
> 
> I purchased the Pearl Glow Powder, the Rouge Allure lipstick in Desinvolte (a coral I think), and the glossimer in Liaison (which looks similar to the Aragonite and Galactic glossimers).  There's some photos I found online at this link:
> 
> http://joeychong.wordpress.com/2011/02/16/collection-tourbillions-declat-de-chanel/
> 
> I probably won't get them for a few weeks, but I'll post photos as soon as they arrive!



I purchased Desinvolte too! Can't wait to try it out


----------



## nicci404

elisaq said:


> I just purchased some products from the Asia Exclusive Tourbillons collection on *bay.  There's a chance they might pop up on chanel.com (like the Tokyo Happening collection), or perhaps the upcoming Chanel Confidential, but I didn't want to risk not getting them.
> 
> I purchased the Pearl Glow Powder, the Rouge Allure lipstick in Desinvolte (a coral I think), and the glossimer in Liaison (which looks similar to the Aragonite and Galactic glossimers).  There's some photos I found online at this link:
> 
> http://joeychong.wordpress.com/2011/02/16/collection-tourbillions-declat-de-chanel/
> 
> I probably won't get them for a few weeks, but I'll post photos as soon as they arrive!



tell us how you like the Pearl Glow Powder...I'm really interested.


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> I really like it! It's really light and felt like I didn't have anything on, the coverage was medium. It was also very easy to blend. My skin is somewhat oily and it did not make me more oily throughout the day unlike some other foundations I have tried. I didn't use it with a primer and it was still pretty long lasting. I just wish the bottle was bigger...I feel like I'll be getting another maybe after a month or two.


 
^ Thanks for the review nicci! Even though I have way too many foundations at the moment, I think I am going to pick this one up with my Nordstrom Notes. Light texture and long-lasting sound right up my alley!



nicci404 said:


> tell us how you like the Pearl Glow Powder...I'm really interested.


 
^ I hope that the Pearl Glow Powder makes it to Chanel.com. I love the look of this highlighter.


----------



## nicci404

pond23 said:


> ^ Thanks for the review nicci! Even though I have way too many foundations at the moment, I think I am going to pick this one up with my Nordstrom Notes. Light texture and long-lasting sound right up my alley!
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I hope that the Pearl Glow Powder makes it to Chanel.com. I love the look of this highlighter.



great, I hope you like it! I am starting to collect foundations - I'm not sure why but I just bought two new ones in 2 weeks. And I'm already thinking about purchasing another!

I wish the US would get some of these new items  it's so unfair. I keep going back to it on Ebay but I much rather test it out in person.


----------



## pupeluv

Peregrina and Desinvolte look so similar to me, I'd like to see a comparsion with the two.


----------



## Needanotherbag

nicci404 said:


> great, I hope you like it! I am starting to collect foundations - I'm not sure why but I just bought two new ones in 2 weeks. And I'm already thinking about purchasing another!
> 
> I wish the US would get some of these new items  it's so unfair. I keep going back to it on Ebay but I much rather test it out in person.



I am this way as well, my SA can talk me into new foundations so easily (though shes on leave right now so my wallet gets a break lol)

If I'm a NW20 which shade of the new foundation should I choose?  I havent had a chance to get to Nordies...


----------



## bebeexo

I purchased Desinvolte as well, hopefully it looks nice on the lips as it does in the tube!


----------



## Lady Stardust

I got my order in today   I got Rouge Coco Légende, Rouge Coco Vendôme, Rouge Allure Laque Dragon, and Rouge Allure Laque Phoenix:


----------



## Beenie

I totally feel like I need a Chanel lipliner. Anyone have swatches of the 2 spring ones?


----------



## bluejinx

^hehehehehehehehe


----------



## cassandra22007

That new Chanel Confidential site is up. There is a great step-by-step tutorial for using the Perles cream shadow pallet and the look the model creates is really beautiful! 

She is also absolutely right that there are a million different looks that can be created with the whole Spring collection, which is why I love it so much and spent a fortune on almost the entire set! These are colors I can see myself never getting tired of year after year.


----------



## nicci404

Needanotherbag said:


> I am this way as well, my SA can talk me into new foundations so easily (though shes on leave right now so my wallet gets a break lol)
> 
> If I'm a NW20 which shade of the new foundation should I choose? I havent had a chance to get to Nordies...


 

I am not very familiar w/MAC foundations...but that sounds pretty light. I bought B10 and it's perfect. I have yellow undertones. 

I would think B10 or BR10 - for pink undertone...

http://heatheretteblogs.wordpress.com/2010/10/09/swatchfest-chanel-vitalumiere-aqua/

I can swatch mine if you would like later today when I get home from work.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Thank you!  I think you are right, BR10...I'm kind of neutral toned actually, its quite strange, but I can go yellow or pink with foundations...


----------



## krazydaisy

Légende is a pretty lipstick


----------



## nicci404

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^Thank you!  I think you are right, BR10...I'm kind of neutral toned actually, its quite strange, but I can go yellow or pink with foundations...



hope this helps...to me it kind of appears dark but it's not. It's the lighting. I'm generally the lightest or 2nd lightest shades when it comes to foundation...


----------



## Needanotherbag

That does help. I think I could go either way.  I'm usually 2.0 Clair in the winter with my creme foundation, and this looks very similar.  I'm going to have to go in and assess it at my Nordies...
Thank you!!!


----------



## elisaq

cassandra22007 said:


> That new Chanel Confidential site is up. There is a great step-by-step tutorial for using the Perles cream shadow pallet and the look the model creates is really beautiful!
> 
> She is also absolutely right that there are a million different looks that can be created with the whole Spring collection, which is why I love it so much and spent a fortune on almost the entire set! These are colors I can see myself never getting tired of year after year.




I love the look she created, she looks gorgeous (well, she's gorgeous even without makeup on!).   I was kind of expecting more from this new website though, but it's a good start I guess.


----------



## skydive nikki

I forgot the new site was up.  I need to go check it out!


----------



## pupeluv

I was in the mood to bring home something pink this weekend so I chose 117 Magnolia.


----------



## sweetart

sweetart said:


> Shell is my current/winter shade right and was I matched to B40 too! I've only worn it for half a day but so far I'm really liking the formula as well as the coverage (surprisingly)!




Ok i take this back! I actually use TI shell + a little bit of TI beige. In Nars I use Punjab and in MUFE HD I use 127.

I was matchd to VA in B40 but I found it to be a bit dark so I went back for B30 which seems to be the best match so far.

Now that that's out of the way, I'm ready for the summer collection  I'm most curious about the bronzers and the stylo!


----------



## pupeluv

karlasugar has some nice swatches up for the Vitalumeire-Aqua
http://karlasugar.net/


----------



## bunnymasseuse

The video on how to do the eyes on the chanel confidential site by Lisa Eldridge is very nice!


----------



## pond23

pupeluv said:


> karlasugar has some nice swatches up for the Vitalumeire-Aqua
> http://karlasugar.net/


 
^ Thanks for the info! I think I am going to be between B10 and BR10. Grrr...


----------



## scarlet555

pupeluv said:


> karlasugar has some nice swatches up for the Vitalumeire-Aqua
> http://karlasugar.net/


 
Don't know why these look so matte and dry... haven't had the chance to see these in real life yet...


----------



## scarlet555

bunnymasseuse said:


> The video on how to do the eyes on the chanel confidential site by Lisa Eldridge is very nice!


 
wow, this makes me want to run to the counter it's so pretty...


----------



## mcb100

i love Chanel makeup, but i don't have access to it as much as other brands....I can only order it online. If I'm an NC20-25 (depending on seasons) in MAC, around what would I be in Chanel foundation?


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

pupeluv said:


> I was in the mood to bring home something pink this weekend so I chose 117 Magnolia.



This is my absolute favorite Chanel pink lipstick.  Good score on finding it.


----------



## elisaq

pupeluv said:


> karlasugar has some nice swatches up for the Vitalumeire-Aqua
> http://karlasugar.net/



ooh, this is just what I was looking for, she had a similar set of swatches for the Teint Innocence line that was very helpful.  I just got my B20 in the mail from chanel.com today, but my bathroom lighting isn't very good so I'll have to try it out in the morning.  There was also a sample of BR30 in the box that I haven't opened yet.  I do love the texture already, I have normal skin and it doesn't feel dry or matte on me at all.  It has a thicker consistency than I was expecting, which I'm very happy about, I was worried it was going to be too thin and sheer (like many tinted moisturizers).  Thanks for the link!


----------



## sjunky13

I love Model for the videos! Makes me love my fair skin. LOL.


----------



## sweetart

swatches of chanel coco shines! 
http://carabeauteblog.blogspot.com/search/label/Chanel
http://beaut.ie/blog/2011/chanel-rouge-coco-shine-lipsticks-to-launch-for-ss11/


----------



## bunnymasseuse

MMm looks like blues for either fall or winter... sadly they don't work on me as well...


----------



## krazydaisy

sweetart said:


> swatches of chanel coco shines!
> http://carabeauteblog.blogspot.com/search/label/Chanel
> http://beaut.ie/blog/2011/chanel-rouge-coco-shine-lipsticks-to-launch-for-ss11/


they look pretty, a bit on the sheer side edit the first link was pretty sheer


----------



## Lady Stardust

I'm still up in the air about the Shines, they look very pretty but I never really liked sheer things, whether it's eyeshadow, lipstick, whatever.  I'd rather sheer something out myself if I want it light.  My lips are really pigmented on their own too which is probably why I like pigmented lipsticks, I need something that can cover my lips lol


----------



## pond23

Lady Stardust said:


> I'm still up in the air about the Shines, *they look very pretty but I never really liked sheer things, whether it's eyeshadow, lipstick, whatever*. I'd rather sheer something out myself if I want it light. My lips are really pigmented on their own too which is probably why I like pigmented lipsticks, I need something that can cover my lips lol


 
^ I totally agree! I normally gravitate more towards opaque makeup products except when it comes to highlighters, loose powder, etc. I buy sheer lipsticks, but then I don't use them much. I may buy one or two Rouge Coco Shines and layer them over lip liners or matte opaque lipsticks.


----------



## Needanotherbag

sweetart said:


> swatches of chanel coco shines!
> http://carabeauteblog.blogspot.com/search/label/Chanel
> http://beaut.ie/blog/2011/chanel-rouge-coco-shine-lipsticks-to-launch-for-ss11/



Thanks for the links! Going to need a few of those corals!


----------



## Mette

sweetart said:


> swatches of chanel coco shines!
> http://carabeauteblog.blogspot.com/search/label/Chanel



Love these! When they're finally released I can see my collection of Chanel lipsticks is definitely going to grow.

My eyeshadow from the Spring collection has arrived. Here are some photos that aren't particuarly useful for determining colours, but it was fun taking them.


----------



## Beriloffun

sweetart said:


> swatches of chanel coco shines!
> http://carabeauteblog.blogspot.com/search/label/Chanel
> http://beaut.ie/blog/2011/chanel-rouge-coco-shine-lipsticks-to-launch-for-ss11/



Gosh darn it. I want them all now!


----------



## nicci404

wow, I wasn't even thinking about the fall collection...I've still been looking at pics from the upcoming summer collection...

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/some-hints-about-chanel-fall-2011-beauty/

new Rouge Allure formula!


----------



## pupeluv

BourgeoisStoner said:


> This is my absolute favorite Chanel pink lipstick. Good score on finding it.


 

Thanks, it is such a great pink is'nt it. You ladies are welcome for the link and Thanks for the links for the Shines. I like sheers but you can just take an opaque lipstick and dab it on...I just wish the price would reflect the sheerness. And a new rouge allure formula!? would that mean with the existing colors or new colors?


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

nicci404 said:


> wow, I wasn't even thinking about the fall collection...I've still been looking at pics from the upcoming summer collection...
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/some-hints-about-chanel-fall-2011-beauty/
> 
> new Rouge Allure formula!



Oh my god - I love all the gold.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

A few more hints at Chanel Fall 2011 M/U Collection...

http://makeuptemple.blogspot.com/2010/12/chanel-byzance-byzantine-lumieres.html#axzz1FYNAkssH

http://makeuptemple.blogspot.com/2010/12/chanel-fall-2011-byzantinebyzance.html#axzz1FYODTwQF

I'm liking this theme given how pale I am! Plus gold e/s is a favorite of mine.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I am absolutely LOVING it.

I don't even want to know how much that exclusive palette is going to cost.  Holy shiz, it's BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

BourgeoisStoner said:


> I am absolutely LOVING it.
> 
> I don't even want to know how much that exclusive palette is going to cost.  Holy shiz, it's BEAUTIFUL.


Very true...
Here's the breakout for the next lines...
*Chanel Byzantine Makeup Collection for Fall 2011 *


Chanel Lumieres Byzantine Palette
Le Crayon Lèvres / Lip Pencil in shade Rouge/ Red
Les 4 Ombres in Topkapi
Joues Contraste Blush in two shades Or and Mocha
Soin Tendre Levres  clear lip balm
Le Vernis in shade #437 Coromandel


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Some more pictures of pre-Fall 2011

http://www.makeupandbeautycare.com/view-all/new-lumieres-byzantines-palette-by-chanel.html


----------



## pond23

^ OMG! Rouge Allure Velvet lipsticks? I'm sunk! Velvety (not quite matte, not quite creamy) formulations are my favorite type of tube lipstick. Thank you guys for all of these links!

I 'need' the two new blushes - Or and Rouge. I missed out on El Dorado and on the gold highlighting powder one or two years back.


----------



## Beenie

OK, I asked about this a few weeks ago, but did anyone buy the lipstick No. 167 - Super from last summer who also happens to have the box with the sku still on it? I just REALLY want this color and have been unsuccessful so far tracking it down.


----------



## misstrine85

I just got a bu of the Jade eyeliner. I was on sale, so it was not that bad...


----------



## bluejinx

Cafe makeup talks about the new chanel line for fall!! 

Some highlights
 A 24-karat liquid gold eyeliner 
 Rouge Allure Velvet collection lipstick (an entirely new texture of the Rouge Allure line)


----------



## nekonat

misstrine85 said:


> I just got a bu of the Jade eyeliner. I was on sale, so it was not that bad...



OMG! On SALE?! Where does that even happen??


----------



## nekonat

FINALLY took photos!

hydramax + active cream
eye cream
coco mademoiselle EDT sample
No5 EDT sample
Precision brush (SO HARD-I don't know what I would use it for!)
And Shine samples!!!
Aventure-bright pink
liberte-lovely coral
boy-blue pink
mote-carlo-red/pink


----------



## nicci404

BourgeoisStoner said:


> I am absolutely LOVING it.
> 
> I don't even want to know how much that exclusive palette is going to cost.  Holy shiz, it's BEAUTIFUL.



When I was reading about this quad late last yr, I read that only 1500 will be made....so it'll be pretty LE. I thought it was 100% gold but from looking at other pictures, it's gold, silver, and some other light color I believe....

http://vogue.globo.com/diadebeaute/2010/12/me-abana/

here is the English version...  

http://translate.google.com/transla...obo.com/diadebeaute/2010/12/me-abana/&act=url


----------



## nicci404

Mimosa...I think this might be my first yellow polish!

http://www.fashionpolish.com/2011/02/chanel-mimosa-summer-2011-swatches-and.html


----------



## Needanotherbag

Im sooo looking forward to the Shines coming out...Liberte' looks like my new favorite....


----------



## Needanotherbag

Izzy's Mom said:


> Some more pictures of pre-Fall 2011
> 
> http://www.makeupandbeautycare.com/view-all/new-lumieres-byzantines-palette-by-chanel.html



That Byzantine palette looks incredible....too bad only 1500 will be made since its a palette that would work well on both warm and cool tones...i want


----------



## misstrine85

nekonat said:


> OMG! On SALE?! Where does that even happen??


 
In Denmark, unfortunately


----------



## Mette

My better photos from the Spring 2011 collection.

Rose Merveille compacte






Pearl Drop





Ombres Perlées de Chanel


----------



## misstrine85

Mette said:


> My better photos from the Spring 2011 collection.
> 
> Rose Merveille compacte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl Drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ombres Perlées de Chanel


 
You take the most beautiful pictures


----------



## Mette

misstrine85 said:


> You take the most beautiful pictures


Thanks *misstrine85*.


----------



## Beenie

misstrine85 said:


> You take the most beautiful pictures


 
I was JUST going to say that!

Very nice, *nekonat*. Are you keeping the brush though?


----------



## LovesYSL

I just bought a huge shiny new bottle of Coco Mademoiselle and a Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss in Exces which I love. I love a red lip but I wanted something glossier for day and this is perfect!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I love the Rouge Allure Extrait De Glosses.  I wore Confidence to an interview today and the doctor asked me what it was. 

My most recent haul
*
Vert Khaki shadow
Lilac Sky Polish
Khaki/Clair duo* (the khaki color in this one is more green based vs. the brown of regular Khaki)
*Inimitable mascara in Noir Obscur
#2 eyeshadow brush*








Also, for Beenie, a swatch of the *Peche* lipliner from the spring collection:

With flash:






Natural light:







It definitely leans more orange than a pinky peach.  I've pairing it with Perigrena and Mademoiselle, and setting the edges with pressed powder, which lightens it up a bit.


----------



## Camnagem

Beenie said:


> OK, I asked about this a few weeks ago, but did anyone buy the lipstick No. 167 - Super from last summer who also happens to have the box with the sku still on it? I just REALLY want this color and have been unsuccessful so far tracking it down.



I do!  I had to have Super and Genial (of course, after they were gone everywhere, lol!) so I called a Nordies counter and they tracked them both down for me.  When she finally found Super, she said it was from some tiny boutique and it was the only one she could find...I hope you get just as lucky!

Here's the full SKU for Super from the box: 3 145891 601671

Good luck!  I hope you find it!


----------



## Mette

Thanks to you too, *Beenie*. 



BourgeoisStoner said:


> *
> Lilac Sky Polish*
> *Inimitable mascara in Noir Obscur
> #2 eyeshadow brush*


I have these three items, too. Lilac Sky is a perfect spring colour.   The Inimitable mascara in Noir makes lashes look about a mile long.  The  #2 eyeshadow brush is my favourite.  Enjoy your new things! 

I love the new ad for Rouge Coco Shine.  Does anyone know what colour Vanessa is wearing in this promotion?


----------



## Beriloffun

^^SUCH a pretty ad! 

Just got the vitalumiere aqua foundation and I love it. Its the perfect amount of coverage and doensn't make me look to oily at all! (I'm NC20 in mac and 118 in MUF and I ended getting B10 Pastel)

I also got the rouge allure extrait de gloss in Emoi and its PERFECT for my skin tone! Red lipsticks usually look too harsh, so this has enough pink in it to look amazing! 

ps: is emoi a LE color? If so I'm going to buy a couple of back ups...


----------



## Beriloffun

OH! I also got the Poudre Universelle Compacte in 20 Clair-Translucent 1 to put on the T zone after the new foundation. I find that this helps control the oils and gives it a more flawless finish.  hope this helps anyone who is thinking about the foundation!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Vanessa Paradis is so beautiful.  I don't know what that color is, but I love the ad of her wearing Coco Rouge Mademoiselle - it's my ideal "natural" face.  It probably sucks to be her,  though - I can only imagine the sheer horror of  working for Chanel in France and having to sleep next to Johnny Depp every night.

(Man, I can't even type that with a straight face )


----------



## Lady Stardust

I hate that shot of Vanessa.  I'm a huge Van fan and I just don't think that pic looks a thing like her!  I don't know what it is, something about the way she's holding her face muscles...


----------



## misstrine85

Lady Stardust said:


> I hate that shot of Vanessa. I'm a huge Van fan and I just don't think that pic looks a thing like her! I don't know what it is, something about the way she's holding her face muscles...


 
The lower part of her face looks somehow off, IMO.


----------



## ByeKitty

I went to my Chanel counter the other day and tried out a whole bunch of Rouge Coco Shines... Love them! They do have pigment! I especially loved "Bonheur", #61.. A kind of purply pink.

For those of you who are interested in the Dior nailcolors, I also tried Nirvana, and it's just as great as in photos


----------



## ByeKitty

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Vanessa Paradis is so beautiful.  I don't know what that color is, but I love the ad of her wearing Coco Rouge Mademoiselle - it's my ideal "natural" face.  It probably sucks to be her,  though - I can only imagine the sheer horror of  working for Chanel in France and having to sleep next to Johnny Depp every night.
> 
> (Man, I can't even type that with a straight face )


She's wearing "boy" in the ad!


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm headed out today to check out the Coco Shines! 






 			 			 		  		 		 			 			Oh and again I wanted to say THANK YOU to the poster (I'm sorry, I can't remember who it was) that recommended using the sponge applicators that come in the Ombres Perlées de Chanel pallette as opposed to make-up brushes.  The colors are so vibrant and pigmented - I love wearing them again!


----------



## skydive nikki

So, I finally bit the bullet and bought the regard perle quad.  I thought since I had the ombres perlees I could get by, but they really are different.  I cant wait to use it!  Is it the same as the perlees where you need to use a sponge applicator?


----------



## cassandra22007

Nice purchases everyone! 

I'm confused about that Byzantine collection being named as the FW collection, and here is my reasoning:

The Paris-Byzantium runway show was a special show, it wasn't a standard FW collection--that runway show is next week where presumably the FW makeup collection will be unveiled like how Black Pearl, etc. was in the SS runway show. I think that is usually how it works, or at least for the last few years that I've been following Chanel runway and makeup. The Byzantine collection is along the same lines as Paris-Shanghai and Paris-Moscou, where they do a special collection focused on a city or place (add SoHo, London and Rodeo Drive to this list). This has given me the impression that the Byzantine makeup (that beautiful LE eye makeup that supposedly only 1500 will be made) will be some type of LE release to come out in the summer, but NOT the ACTUAL fall collection, like the Shanghai collection last year. 

Now I obviously don't have the inside info that some of the beauty bloggers have, so this is just my observation. I am anxiously waiting for the FW runway show to see if this is confirmed or if something completely new and mind blowing is shown!

Anyway, what I PREDICT in terms of the rest of the year's Chanel make-up is:

Summer Collection: comes out in April (Mimosa nail polish, "flower" theme)
Spring Couture LE Collection: there was a shimmer face/eye makeup and some new eyeliners, not sure if or when this will come out on a mass scale in America
Paris-Byzantine LE Collection: probably in early-mid summer
Fall Collection: unknown at this time, will come out in July as per usual
Some type of fall LE
Resort
Holiday


----------



## pond23

*Emoi* is a gorgeous rasberry color! It is one of my favorite Rouge Allure Extrait de Glosses. It is a permanent shade in the lineup. Yay!


----------



## nicci404

cassandra22007 said:


> Nice purchases everyone!
> 
> I'm confused about that Byzantine collection being named as the FW collection, and here is my reasoning:
> 
> The Paris-Byzantium runway show was a special show, it wasn't a standard FW collection--that runway show is next week where presumably the FW makeup collection will be unveiled like how Black Pearl, etc. was in the SS runway show. I think that is usually how it works, or at least for the last few years that I've been following Chanel runway and makeup. The Byzantine collection is along the same lines as Paris-Shanghai and Paris-Moscou, where they do a special collection focused on a city or place (add SoHo, London and Rodeo Drive to this list). This has given me the impression that the Byzantine makeup (that beautiful LE eye makeup that supposedly only 1500 will be made) will be some type of LE release to come out in the summer, but NOT the ACTUAL fall collection, like the Shanghai collection last year.
> 
> Now I obviously don't have the inside info that some of the beauty bloggers have, so this is just my observation. I am anxiously waiting for the FW runway show to see if this is confirmed or if something completely new and mind blowing is shown!
> 
> Anyway, what I PREDICT in terms of the rest of the year's Chanel make-up is:
> 
> Summer Collection: comes out in April (Mimosa nail polish, "flower" theme)
> Spring Couture LE Collection: there was a shimmer face/eye makeup and some new eyeliners, not sure if or when this will come out on a mass scale in America
> Paris-Byzantine LE Collection: probably in early-mid summer
> Fall Collection: unknown at this time, will come out in July as per usual
> Some type of fall LE
> Resort
> Holiday



I was reading about the Spring Couture collection in January and read from various sites that it is supposed to come out in July. I really want to try the highlighter.

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/02/makeup-at-chanel-couture/


----------



## Izzy's Mom

cassandra22007 said:


> Nice purchases everyone!
> 
> I'm confused about that Byzantine collection being named as the FW collection, and here is my reasoning:
> 
> The Paris-Byzantium runway show was a special show, it wasn't a standard FW collection--that runway show is next week where presumably the FW makeup collection will be unveiled like how Black Pearl, etc. was in the SS runway show. I think that is usually how it works, or at least for the last few years that I've been following Chanel runway and makeup. The Byzantine collection is along the same lines as Paris-Shanghai and Paris-Moscou, where they do a special collection focused on a city or place (add SoHo, London and Rodeo Drive to this list). This has given me the impression that the Byzantine makeup (that beautiful LE eye makeup that supposedly only 1500 will be made) will be some type of LE release to come out in the summer, but NOT the ACTUAL fall collection, like the Shanghai collection last year.
> 
> Now I obviously don't have the inside info that some of the beauty bloggers have, so this is just my observation. I am anxiously waiting for the FW runway show to see if this is confirmed or if something completely new and mind blowing is shown!
> 
> Anyway, what I PREDICT in terms of the rest of the year's Chanel make-up is:
> 
> Summer Collection: comes out in April (Mimosa nail polish, "flower" theme)
> Spring Couture LE Collection: there was a shimmer face/eye makeup and some new eyeliners, not sure if or when this will come out on a mass scale in America
> Paris-Byzantine LE Collection: probably in early-mid summer
> Fall Collection: unknown at this time, will come out in July as per usual
> Some type of fall LE
> Resort
> Holiday



You're correct it is a pre-Fall collection like Shanghai. As such, it probably will be released April/May online?


----------



## cassandra22007

I looked at my Chanel.com order history and it looks like I ordered the Shanghai collection on April 28 last year and I know I got it the day it came out online... So possibly that is some indication. 

I honestly don't know what to expect with that Byzantine collection though considering the eye color is supposedly limited at a quantity of 1500. I have no idea what that means, if it will be boutique only, boutique + online, boutique and select department stores, or what. Is 1500 a lot or not a lot in terms of Chanel makeup production? Also sometimes these "special" collections are supposedly "Chanel boutique exclusives" but then after a short time they trickle down to other retail outlets. 

I think it has just been so long since a new collection has come out that my mind is going crazy with speculation!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

cassandra22007 said:


> I looked at my Chanel.com order history and it looks like I ordered the Shanghai collection on April 28 last year and I know I got it the day it came out online... So possibly that is some indication.
> 
> I honestly don't know what to expect with that Byzantine collection though considering the eye color is supposedly limited at a quantity of 1500. I have no idea what that means, if it will be boutique only, boutique + online, boutique and select department stores, or what. Is 1500 a lot or not a lot in terms of Chanel makeup production? Also sometimes these "special" collections are supposedly "Chanel boutique exclusives" but then after a short time they trickle down to other retail outlets.
> 
> I think it has just been so long since a new collection has come out that my mind is going crazy with speculation!



LE palette is for April/May and then these Fall 2011 pieces for July?

Les 4 Ombres in Topkapi (new)
Joues Contraste Blush in Or (new), Rouge (new), and Mocha (repromote)
Soin Tendre Levres  clear lip balm
Le Vernis in shade #437 Coromandel (repromote)
Rouge Allure Velvet lipsticks (new)
24-carat liquid gold eyeliner (new)


----------



## karester

Beriloffun said:


> ^^SUCH a pretty ad!
> 
> Just got the vitalumiere aqua foundation and I love it. Its the perfect amount of coverage and doensn't make me look to oily at all! (I'm NC20 in mac and 118 in MUF and I ended getting B10 Pastel)
> 
> I also got the rouge allure extrait de gloss in Emoi and its PERFECT for my skin tone! Red lipsticks usually look too harsh, so this has enough pink in it to look amazing!
> 
> *ps: is emoi a LE color? If so I'm going to buy a couple of back ups...*



I believe only Confidence was LE.  I have Emoi as well and love it.  And I'm NW20.


----------



## Beenie

Camnagem said:


> I do! I had to have Super and Genial (of course, after they were gone everywhere, lol!) so I called a Nordies counter and they tracked them both down for me. When she finally found Super, she said it was from some tiny boutique and it was the only one she could find...I hope you get just as lucky!
> 
> Here's the full SKU for Super from the box: 3 145891 601671
> 
> Good luck! I hope you find it!


 
Thanks so much! I actually had a REALLY good day today. I started calling again and somehow ended up getting a Chanel counter manager on the phone and when  I asked her she actually asked how I felt about a brand new tester. I said HECK YEAH and she said she would just give it to me. So it isn't in the pretty Chanel lippie tube but it looks darn near full size and it was FREE! And when I went to pick it up I saw they (Nordies) were preselling for a cute GWP and since I felt like I should buy something anyways for the free Super, I presold some spring stuff. I'll post when I get it on the 16.


----------



## bluejinx

Beenie said:


> Thanks so much! I actually had a REALLY good day today. I started calling again and somehow ended up getting a Chanel counter manager on the phone and when  I asked her she actually asked how I felt about a brand new tester. I said HECK YEAH and she said she would just give it to me. So it isn't in the pretty Chanel lippie tube but it looks darn near full size and it was FREE! And when I went to pick it up I saw they (Nordies) were preselling for a cute GWP and since I felt like I should buy something anyways for the free Super, I presold some spring stuff. I'll post when I get it on the 16.



Congrats!!! That's totally awesome!!!


----------



## karester

That's cool Beenie!


----------



## Camnagem

Beenie said:


> Thanks so much! I actually had a REALLY good day today. I started calling again and somehow ended up getting a Chanel counter manager on the phone and when  I asked her she actually asked how I felt about a brand new tester. I said HECK YEAH and she said she would just give it to me. So it isn't in the pretty Chanel lippie tube but it looks darn near full size and it was FREE! And when I went to pick it up I saw they (Nordies) were preselling for a cute GWP and since I felt like I should buy something anyways for the free Super, I presold some spring stuff. I'll post when I get it on the 16.



SO Cool!  Congrats on finding Super!  I hope you love it as much as I do!


----------



## Beriloffun

pond23 said:


> *Emoi* is a gorgeous rasberry color! It is one of my favorite Rouge Allure Extrait de Glosses. It is a permanent shade in the lineup. Yay!



I've been wearing it nonstop for 2 days....and I've been at home!  haha.



So I'm thinking about venturing into the rouge allure laques next, any color recs? I'm trying to decide between Dynastie, Santal and Pheonix 

And how long do they usually last? I can get the Rouge Allure Extrait de glosses to last around 3-4 hours on me which is really impressive...


----------



## nicci404

Beriloffun said:


> I've been wearing it nonstop for 2 days....and I've been at home!  haha.
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking about venturing into the rouge allure laques next, any color recs? I'm trying to decide between Dynastie, Santal and Pheonix
> 
> And how long do they usually last? I can get the Rouge Allure Extrait de glosses to last around 3-4 hours on me which is really impressive...



I have Santal & love it! It usually stays on for an 1-1.5 hrs for me...I think the Extrait de Glosses lasts longer though, for me.


----------



## Camnagem

Beriloffun said:


> I've been wearing it nonstop for 2 days....and I've been at home!  haha.
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking about venturing into the rouge allure laques next, any color recs? I'm trying to decide between Dynastie, Santal and Pheonix
> 
> And how long do they usually last? I can get the Rouge Allure Extrait de glosses to last around 3-4 hours on me which is really impressive...



I LOVE Emoi!!!

For the RAL's, if you're a red lip girl Dragon is a must have, imo!  I also really love Phoenix but I haven't tried the other 2 you asked about.  They last 3ish hours on me without eating (Dragon will last even longer!) and leave behind a little bit of a stain on my lips, which I love.


----------



## misstrine85

karester said:


> I believe only Confidence was LE. I have Emoi as well and love it. And I'm NW20.


 
I just googled it, and oh wow. It's gone straight to my b-day wishlist


----------



## Beenie

I tried out the new foundation yesterday and wanted to see how I felt about it at the end of the day after running around in 80 degree weather. I REALLY liked it, and was not oily and yucky when I washed my MU off last night. I was matched to a B50 and it was a TAD too dark but never changed on me (which is good since most do go dark on me). I realize I cannot get too much sun or this foundation will not work for me since that is the darkest color. 

Thumbs up on this foundation so far!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I own three of the Extrait De Glosses (Confidence, Fatale, and Emoi) and Emoi is my favorite.


----------



## pupeluv

Beenie said:


> Thanks so much! I actually had a REALLY good day today. I started calling again and somehow ended up getting a Chanel counter manager on the phone and when I asked her she actually asked how I felt about a brand new tester. I said HECK YEAH and she said she would just give it to me. So it isn't in the pretty Chanel lippie tube but it looks darn near full size and it was FREE! And when I went to pick it up I saw they (Nordies) were preselling for a cute GWP and since I felt like I should buy something anyways for the free Super, I presold some spring stuff. I'll post when I get it on the 16.


 
Wow, Congrats on finding it and for FREE, also very lucky you found one within driving distance.


----------



## pond23

Beriloffun said:


> I've been wearing it nonstop for 2 days....and I've been at home!  haha.
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking about venturing into the rouge allure laques next, any color recs? I'm trying to decide between Dynastie, Santal and Pheonix
> 
> And how long do they usually last? I can get the Rouge Allure Extrait de glosses to last around 3-4 hours on me which is really impressive...


 
^ I have and love Phoenix and Ming Rouge Allure Lacques! They both last about 3 hours, especially Phoenix which is more opaque and pigmented. Santal is on my wish list ...


----------



## Needanotherbag

I LOVE Santal, but, the staying power of that color is just not very long...


----------



## Lady Stardust

pond23 said:


> ^ I have and love Phoenix and Ming Rouge Allure Lacques! They both last about 3 hours, especially Phoenix which is more opaque and pigmented. Santal is on my wish list ...


  I wore Phoenix last night and it stayed on all night, I was very impressed.  Even when the bulk of it did finally come off it still left a stain which I love bc I'm the kind of person who gets lazy w lip products, I hate constant reapplication unless no one's around lol


----------



## ByeKitty

Yay! My very first Chanel lippie!!

















Rouge Allure #65 Insolente!
It's a bright, but not an overwhelming pink (on me at least, I'm cool toned). I feel so confident wearing it


----------



## Beriloffun

pond23 said:


> ^ I have and love Phoenix and Ming Rouge Allure Lacques! They both last about 3 hours, especially Phoenix which is more opaque and pigmented. Santal is on my wish list ...


Good to know!



Needanotherbag said:


> I LOVE Santal, but, the staying power of that color is just not very long...



Hmm..sometimes we have to sacrifice staying power for pretty colors!



Lady Stardust said:


> I wore Phoenix last night and it stayed on all night, I was very impressed.  Even when the bulk of it did finally come off it still left a stain which I love bc I'm the kind of person who gets lazy w lip products, *I hate constant reapplication unless no one's around *lol



Me too! I only ever find myself doing it at home, even though I always bring my products in my bag. I guess it weirds me out when people watch me reapply lip stuff? haha


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I'm glad it's not just me! lol I carry my lip products with me too but I'll only reapply if I can get to a bathroom or something, I feel like it ruins the illusion to see you reapply, if no one sees it's like "I naturally look this way"


----------



## nicci404

Pink Cloud Blush


----------



## Beenie

pretty blush, *nicci404*

*ByeKitty* I love that bright pink of Insolente


----------



## girlygirl3

Lady Stardust said:


> ^ I'm glad it's not just me! lol I carry my lip products with me too but I'll only reapply if I can get to a bathroom or something, *I feel like it ruins the illusion to see you reapply, if no one sees it's like "I naturally look this way*"


 
Funny!  I used to feel this way, but then I think of the actresses in the film noirs of yesterday reapplying their lipstick holding a compact and then I feel glamorous!


----------



## Beenie

^^ that is how I feel


----------



## karester

nicci404 said:


> Pink Cloud Blush



This is sooo pretty!


----------



## krazydaisy

^the blush is very pertty


----------



## pond23

I wish Pink Cloud blush were available in the US. It is such a heavenly pink color.


----------



## nicci404

thanks everyone  Me too Pond, I finally found it on Ebay.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Chanel Beauty A/W 2011 from Paris Fashion Week courtesy of cafemakup 

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/chanel-makeup/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^OOOh check out that new polish and metallic creme liner!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Izzy's Mom said:


> Chanel Beauty A/W 2011 from Paris Fashion Week courtesy of cafemakup
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/chanel-makeup/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter



Oh that look is gorgeous!!  Can't wait to see that full collection!


----------



## misstrine85

Wow, I love that look. The polish looks like a mix of Kaleidoscope and Black Pearl, IMO.


----------



## pond23

Izzy's Mom said:


> Chanel Beauty A/W 2011 from Paris Fashion Week courtesy of cafemakup
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/chanel-makeup/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


 
^ I normally don't wear cream eye shadows, but I am loving the look of the new nail polish and the matte lipstick. Thanks for the link Izzy's Mom!


----------



## elisaq

I love these cream shadows and the graphite nail color!!

Just earlier today, I saw a set of three cream pot shadows on *bay in similar colors, but all of the seller's Chanel makeup items look fake.  I don't know if I'm allowed to post links, but you could search on *bay for "CHANEL 3 COLOR eyeliner/shadow in BLACK waterproof NIB".  I'd die if these were authentic, but it doesn't seem like they are...


----------



## cassandra22007

I am sooooo excited about the FW collection! I am hoping that the silver cream eyeshadow is the same texture/formula as the Pearl palette--that would be so amazing! 

I was in a huge silver eyeshadow phase about two years ago and have a few Dior eye palettes where the silvers are almost totally gone, so I'm definitely gonna jump all over these when they come out. I don't know HOW I'm going to be able to wait until July for the nail polish though, like every day is going to be agonizing until I get them!!!

*elisaq* I looked at that link and it is pretty hard to tell if they are authentic by that little picture, but there is something "off" about that box and the actual product.


----------



## C45S10P3LL4

Izzy's Mom said:


> Chanel Beauty A/W 2011 from Paris Fashion Week courtesy of cafemakup
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/chanel-makeup/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter



I LOVE the eye makeup and the lip colour


----------



## bluejinx

Omg i need graphite!!!!


----------



## nicci404

here is some more mixed w/items coming out in July ...

http://allglam.com/2011/01/29/chanel-fall-2011-make-up-collection-preliminary-info/

I want that pearl textured blush/highlight


----------



## Needanotherbag

The 24K liner will be on my wishlist for sure...


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> here is some more mixed w/items coming out in July ...
> 
> http://allglam.com/2011/01/29/chanel-fall-2011-make-up-collection-preliminary-info/
> 
> I want that pearl textured blush/highlight


 
^ I want all of the Chanel makeup on that table.


----------



## Beenie

The Fatale Inocence lippie shall be MINE bwahahahaha.


----------



## gre8dane

Izzy's Mom said:


> Chanel Beauty A/W 2011 from Paris Fashion Week courtesy of cafemakup
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/chanel-makeup/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


 
Tks for the link! Loving the cream silver shadow & the nailpolish. Got excited when I saw the polish on the model looking into the mirror!


----------



## MrsTGreen

bluejinx said:


> Omg i need graphite!!!!



Me too!!


----------



## nicci404

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/chanel-update/


----------



## Beenie

^^ thanks *nicci*. I love the lagons quad (but I am a blue shadow woman)


----------



## karester

nicci404 said:


> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/chanel-update/



Thanks!  Can't wait to try the Shines.

Summer collection: http://pixiwoo.blogspot.com/2011/03/chanel-les-fleurs-dete-de-chanel-summer.html


----------



## nekonat

My wallet gives up! Love the green in the quad



karester said:


> Thanks!  Can't wait to try the Shines.
> 
> Summer collection: http://pixiwoo.blogspot.com/2011/03/chanel-les-fleurs-dete-de-chanel-summer.html


----------



## nicci404

any recommendations for applying a cream blush? I use my fingers but want to start using a brush. I was hoping to find one from Chanel since I really love my foundation brush from Chanel but I'm not seeing one that would work well...


----------



## Beenie

*nicci404* I know you want Chanel, but I like my MAC 188 to use with creme blushes. I have a MAJOR bright color (MAC Florida) and I use this for PERFECT results.


----------



## bluejinx

nicci404 said:


> any recommendations for applying a cream blush? I use my fingers but want to start using a brush. I was hoping to find one from Chanel since I really love my foundation brush from Chanel but I'm not seeing one that would work well...




I just bought a nars creme blush and the nars sa was very careful to tell me if I used a brush to make SURE it was synthetic. I just use my fingers though.


----------



## Blo0ondi

i have a question i wanted 2 get th premire watch in leather n gold but they told me it has been doscpntinued will it be temprary or forever cause i realy realy want one for a realy long time!! if any1 have info pleasr PM me or post here


----------



## nicci404

Beenie said:


> ^^ thanks *nicci*. I love the lagons quad (but I am a blue shadow woman)


 

are you going to get it? if you do, I would love to see pics!


----------



## nicci404

thanks *Bennie* & *Blujinx*....I'll try out the MAC 188. Blujinx - did you happen to get Penny Lane? I remember you posting that you recently purchased it. That is the blush I have that I'm trying to make it last the whole day on me!


----------



## Beenie

nicci404 said:


> are you going to get it? if you do, I would love to see pics!


 
We'll see. I REALLY need to stay on ban but I promise to post if I do. And I have a Chanel reveal coming next weekend .


----------



## Needanotherbag

Question for those that shop in Paris - 
Since Sephora sells Chanel, can I get European Chanel brushes there?  DH is going to Paris in May, and I'm sending him with a list of items for him to pick up for me...

Any items in Paris he can pick up for me that I cant get in the states?? Are prices less right now for me with the dollar exchange?


----------



## bluejinx

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/


I soooooo want the quad!!


----------



## nicci404

Beenie said:


> We'll see. I REALLY need to stay on ban but I promise to post if I do. And I have a Chanel reveal coming next weekend .



Looking forward to it! Trying to guess what you bought


----------



## bluejinx

nicci404 said:


> thanks *Bennie* & *Blujinx*....I'll try out the MAC 188. Blujinx - did you happen to get Penny Lane? I remember you posting that you recently purchased it. That is the blush I have that I'm trying to make it last the whole day on me!



Yes! I find it lasts as long as my lancome creme blush. I wore it over foundation and let the foundation set and dry before applying the blush. Had very little issue with it. Only thing is I found it was very very sheer. Had to do 2 or 3 layers.  

And I just used my fingers. Sorry! Don't know if I'm much help!


----------



## MissEvil

I am really loving the new Coco shine. It sort of melts onto the lips and it doesnt look like you are wearing a lipstick but like a natural colour of the lips. I went slightly mental and got 3() Coco shine in Fetiche, Boy and Bonheur. Then I also got the Sublime de Chanel mascara in deep purple. I have not used Chanel mascara before so hopefully I  will like it.


----------



## scarlet555

MissEvil said:


> I am really loving the new Coco shine. It sort of melts onto the lips and it doesnt look like you are wearing a lipstick but like a natural colour of the lips. I went slightly mental and got 3() Coco shine in Fetiche, Boy and Bonheur. Then I also got the Sublime de Chanel mascara in deep purple. I have not used Chanel mascara before so hopefully I will like it.


 
Miss Evil, post swatch if you can for those of us who live without such goodies available!


----------



## mspera

*MissEvil* - love to hear your review on the Coco Shine.  Definitely worth a try  Sounds lovely!


----------



## pond23

MissEvil said:


> I am really loving the new Coco shine. It sort of melts onto the lips and it doesnt look like you are wearing a lipstick but like a natural colour of the lips. I went slightly mental and got 3() Coco shine in Fetiche, Boy and Bonheur. Then I also got the Sublime de Chanel mascara in deep purple. I have not used Chanel mascara before so hopefully I will like it.


 
^ Great haul MissEvil! I would love to see photos of Fetiche and Bonheur if possible!


----------



## Love Of My Life

bought today a chanel lippie #59...


----------



## nicci404

bluejinx said:


> Yes! I find it lasts as long as my lancome creme blush. I wore it over foundation and let the foundation set and dry before applying the blush. Had very little issue with it. Only thing is I found it was very very sheer. Had to do 2 or 3 layers.
> 
> And I just used my fingers. Sorry! Don't know if I'm much help!



I'll try that! thanks


----------



## Chloeloves

I have been wearing coco shine in Boy and Biaritz, nice to wear although I don't find that they last very long.

Same situation with the cream palette  eyeshadows (Pearl spring collection), goes on great but fades fast..

I watched the make up lesson on Chanel Confidential! now I know what to do with all those dark shades LOL


----------



## amusingten

^^ Is the lesson on chanel.com? I'd like to see the lesson too


----------



## Beriloffun

I watched the lesson too and I'm going to try it tomorrow! It looks very modern!


----------



## crazyforhermess

hi everybody here!
I do have a question to ask and hopefully you all could give an idea what to do. I m thinking to bring my chanel bag for recondition (dont know if this is the right word). It is
of lamb leather and the 4 corner bottom of the bag has worn off and looks dull. 
What can I do with it?


----------



## nicci404

crazyforhermess said:


> hi everybody here!
> I do have a question to ask and hopefully you all could give an idea what to do. I m thinking to bring my chanel bag for recondition (dont know if this is the right word). It is
> of lamb leather and the 4 corner bottom of the bag has worn off and looks dull.
> What can I do with it?



I think you get a better response asking here - 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/


----------



## crazyforhermess

nicci404 said:


> I think you get a better response asking here -
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/


 

ops! sorry and TQ!


----------



## Lucysky

Allegoria + Orange Fizz


----------



## LovesYSL

^^^^^ I have Allegoria and I absolutely love it.


----------



## amusingten

Can someone please post the link for the lesson on Chanel Confidential? Thank you!!!


----------



## Beriloffun

http://chanel-makeup-confidential.chanel.com/en_US/

So I did a lighter version of the spring make up look, by using the rose, the champagne, and the green color with the waterproof eyeliner in gris and it looks good! perfect for daytime 

And how long do you think a bottle of the vitalumiere aqua will last? I'm planning on getting rid of my other foundations (mac) I'll probably just b2m them for some lipstick I guess?


----------



## mspera

Purchases from yesterday.   

*Lipstick* - Aqualumiere - #96 - Ischia
*Lipliner* - Precision Lip Definer - #26 - Pretty Pink

Really impressed with the definition the lip liner gives to my lips.  I am going to definitely make lip liner part of my routine. Really helps the staying power of the lipstick too.  Even my boyfriend commented how nice it all looked.

*Foundation* - Vitalumiere Aqua - Beige Rose = Tendre

Really pleased with how much the foundation evened out my skin.  It looked really great without being too thick.


----------



## Maedi

My favorite lipstick/-gloss combo lately: Jersey Rose with Nakar - it is really, really pretty like a juicy strawberry. Try it if you have those two from the spring 2011 collection


----------



## Lucysky

*mspera:* nice!!


----------



## nekonat

mspera said:


> Purchases from yesterday.
> 
> *Lipstick* - Aqualumiere - #96 - Ischia
> *Lipliner* - Precision Lip Definer - #26 - Pretty Pink
> 
> Really impressed with the definition the lip liner gives to my lips.  I am going to definitely make lip liner part of my routine. Really helps the staying power of the lipstick too.  Even my boyfriend commented how nice it all looked.
> 
> *Foundation* - Vitalumiere Aqua - Beige Rose = Tendre
> 
> Really pleased with how much the foundation evened out my skin.  It looked really great without being too thick.



oh that's so pretty!!! Was the sharpener free?


----------



## mspera

Thank you *LucySky*! 

*Nekonat*- yes, it was, gotta love that! It came in the box along with the liner.


----------



## roses5682

Just got a a lipliner in "beige" for when I want the "nude lips" look.


----------



## pond23

^ "Beige" is a great lip liner to have!


----------



## Beriloffun

I also have beige lipliner as a hand-me-down from my mom lol. Its too brown for me! It works great as a lipstick base tho!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I got a package today from Chanel and it freaked me out because I didn't order anything and I was like "F*ck, did I get buzzed and order everything on the website".  My kid was like "Maybe they sent you free stuff" which made me LOL.

What do you know?  THEY SENT ME FREE STUFF.

Nothing major - just some deluxe samples of Sublimage Regenerating Fluid, Les Exclusifs De Chanel, and Vitalumiere in Clair.  Apparently they are very sorry that they screwed my Boy order up so badly.  They also are giving me free shipping on my next order.

It's nothing major, but I thought it was a nice gesture and one of the reasons I will always go back to them.


----------



## Cheryl

^^ I got the same exact package today, My husband brought me the all to familiar box and gave me a look and I said was thinking I was going crazy.. Nice of them to send these freebies for the mess up!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Wow, very cool.  When company's acknowledge their mess ups and try to fix them it makes me a happy customer.  More company's should do that!


----------



## Beenie

BourgeoisStoner said:


> What do you know? THEY SENT ME FREE STUFF.
> 
> Nothing major - just some deluxe samples of Sublimage Regenerating Fluid, Les Exclusifs De Chanel, and Vitalumiere in Clair. Apparently they are very sorry that they screwed my Boy order up so badly. They also are giving me free shipping on my next order.
> 
> It's nothing major, but I thought it was a nice gesture and one of the reasons I will always go back to them.


 


Cheryl said:


> ^^ I got the same exact package today, My husband brought me the all to familiar box and gave me a look and I said was thinking I was going crazy.. Nice of them to send these freebies for the mess up!


 
You know I think that IS a major gesture since they could have been bad and ignored THEIR mess up. I like that they sent you both a peace offering. VERY COOL, Chanel customer service!


----------



## sweetart

BourgeoisStoner said:


> I got a package today from Chanel and it freaked me out because I didn't order anything and I was like "F*ck, did I get buzzed and order everything on the website".  My kid was like "Maybe they sent you free stuff" which made me LOL.
> 
> What do you know?  THEY SENT ME FREE STUFF.
> 
> Nothing major - just some deluxe samples of Sublimage Regenerating Fluid, Les Exclusifs De Chanel, and Vitalumiere in Clair.  Apparently they are very sorry that they screwed my Boy order up so badly.  They also are giving me free shipping on my next order.
> 
> It's nothing major, but I thought it was a nice gesture and one of the reasons I will always go back to them.





Cheryl said:


> ^^ I got the same exact package today, My husband brought me the all to familiar box and gave me a look and I said was thinking I was going crazy.. Nice of them to send these freebies for the mess up!



That was a very nice gesture on their part! I've read quite a few complaints about their CS and although I havent experienced any problems, I feel better ordering from them knowing they are acknowledging their mistakes and trying to make amends.


----------



## amusingten

Beriloffun said:


> http://chanel-makeup-confidential.chanel.com/en_US/
> 
> So I did a lighter version of the spring make up look, by using the rose, the champagne, and the green color with the waterproof eyeliner in gris and it looks good! perfect for daytime
> 
> And how long do you think a bottle of the vitalumiere aqua will last? I'm planning on getting rid of my other foundations (mac) I'll probably just b2m them for some lipstick I guess?




Thank you!!


----------



## elisaq

BourgeoisStoner said:


> I got a package today from Chanel and it freaked me out because I didn't order anything and I was like "F*ck, did I get buzzed and order everything on the website".



This made me laugh so hard


----------



## bluejinx

I'm not crazy!!! Everybodys chanel palettes looked so wierd and foreign to me. I love dunes and went to see it and it doesn't exist! I figured it out - FINALLY!!

Canada gets the palettes from france, not USA so they are totally different colours and textures. We get the round shadows in the quads, not the square ones!!!

I'm just happy I finally figured it out!! If anyone is looking for the european palettes message me and I'll give you my sales associates phone number for charge sends!


----------



## Livia1

Ladies, I have a question regarding the *Double Perfection Compact* and if it's still available in Europe.
I used to wear this in the colour *Vanilla*. However, it's not available in this colour anymore where I live. 
I'm going to Paris in May so I thought I might luck out and get it there but a search on the website doesn't show this colour.

Does anyone know if it's available in Europe?

My only other choice is to order it from USA which will cost me $130 ush:

Thanks


----------



## bluejinx

Try a canadian counter. For eyeshadow and blushes we get european not american products as well as with polishes. So maybe its all the makeup! Worth a shot. The Bay and Holt Renfrew will both do charge sends!!! 



Livia1 said:


> Ladies, I have a question regarding the *Double Perfection Compact* and if it's still available in Europe.
> I used to wear this in the colour *Vanilla*. However, it's not available in this colour anymore where I live.
> I'm going to Paris in May so I thought I might luck out and get it there but a search on the website doesn't show this colour.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's available in Europe?
> 
> My only other choice is to order it from USA which will cost me $130 ush:
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Livia1

^Thanks so much for your reply.

Perhaps I should have been more clear. I'm currently in Europe and would prefer to find this product in Europe but so far I've only managed to track it down in USA -very expensive shipping/costums etc. 
So it looks like this might now be an "american" product but since I used to get it here in Europe I was wondering if they'd have it somewhere still, like Paris where I assume the selection is bigger.


----------



## mcb100

the new foundation is great for summer but it's so watery. i like how lightweight it is, i just need to clear up my skin before i can start wearing it because it doesn't give a lot of coverage at all.


----------



## misstrine85

bluejinx said:


> I'm not crazy!!! Everybodys chanel palettes looked so wierd and foreign to me. I love dunes and went to see it and it doesn't exist! I figured it out - FINALLY!!
> 
> Canada gets the palettes from france, not USA so they are totally different colours and textures. We get the round shadows in the quads, not the square ones!!!
> 
> I'm just happy I finally figured it out!! If anyone is looking for the european palettes message me and I'll give you my sales associates phone number for charge sends!


 
My palettes looks the same as yours (since I'm in Europe). I also thought I was crazy, cos mine are round


----------



## bluejinx

misstrine85 said:


> My palettes looks the same as yours (since I'm in Europe). I also thought I was crazy, cos mine are round



It was making me crazy. I'd see everyone with a palette and then it was nowhere! Now I know! Round ones only for us!


----------



## nekonat

bluejinx said:


> Try a canadian counter. For eyeshadow and blushes we get european not american products as well as with polishes. So maybe its all the makeup! Worth a shot. The Bay and Holt Renfrew will both do charge sends!!!



LOL.  I have palettes from Canada/EU and US and I've noticed that there is a little bit more fallout in the Canadian/EU ones.  Polishes, I haven't noticed a difference...hmmm...

BTW, What do you mean by charge sends?


----------



## pupeluv

I have Mystic Eyes in the euro version and do not like it at all, more sparkly/frosty/chalky/fallout. nekonat, charge sends are when you call a store and they charge you over the phone for the merchandise and then they mail it to you.


----------



## bluejinx

You pay over the phone with a cc and they mail it to you. 





nekonat said:


> LOL.  I have palettes from Canada/EU and US and I've noticed that there is a little bit more fallout in the Canadian/EU ones.  Polishes, I haven't noticed a difference...hmmm...
> 
> BTW, What do you mean by charge sends?


----------



## nekonat

-removed because I can't read properly -


----------



## sjunky13

I have a few euro shadows and blushes and hate them! Ladies that have the round pans, you need to try our US formula. WE have oil in ours so it has more pigment and isn't as much fall out and sheer!


----------



## nekonat

sjunky13 said:


> I have a few euro shadows and blushes and hate them! Ladies that have the round pans, you need to try our US formula. WE have oil in ours so it has more pigment and isn't as much fall out and sheer!



totally agree!!
Although I found that the US/EU 5 pearles d'ombre palette was the same


----------



## bluejinx

nekonat said:


> totally agree!!
> Although I found that the US/EU 5 pearles d'ombre palette was the same



And that's the only SHADOW I have from chanel! Lol!


----------



## nicci404

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/chanel-interview-with-peter-philips/

I'm excited!


----------



## krazydaisy

has anyone tried Chanel's regular eyeliner [with smudge brush] and Armani's smooth silk, what is the differences?


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

nicci404 said:


> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/chanel-interview-with-peter-philips/
> 
> I'm excited!


 
It's beautiful, but I'm far too old to try to work that metallic eye. 

_*BIG SAD FACE !!!!!*_


----------



## bluejinx

I've asked this on the bobbi brown thread but I'll ask here too. 

Can anyone speak about chanel brushes vs bobbi brown? What chanel brushes are must haves? Ones to pass over? Over rated?


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/chanel-interview-with-peter-philips/
> 
> I'm excited!


 
I also think this is quite metallic.  I like the look with the light pink lips though.


----------



## nicci404

yeah I think so too but I will still likely pick up one and tone it down with a powder e/s...


----------



## ladystara

bluejinx said:


> I've asked this on the bobbi brown thread but I'll ask here too.
> 
> Can anyone speak about chanel brushes vs bobbi brown? What chanel brushes are must haves? Ones to pass over? Over rated?



My favorite brush from Chanel is the #2 eyeshadow brush.  My SA recommended it if she had to choose one brush for the whole collection.  I'm patiently waiting for the foundation brush that is already out in europe (the one that's white and grey).


----------



## sign_coach925T

its been awhile since i have posted in this thread. I am chanel makeup fan! this week week i picked up chanel double perfection compact in 160 sepia ( long time favorite and replacement for my previous one). I also picked up the chanel aqua foundation in B50 beige-sienne. the color selection for aqua line is very tricky IMHO because the change in shades are all so slight.


----------



## sign_coach925T

bluejinx said:


> I've asked this on the bobbi brown thread but I'll ask here too.
> 
> Can anyone speak about chanel brushes vs bobbi brown? What chanel brushes are must haves? Ones to pass over? Over rated?


 
I love chanel #11 brush. it is an eyeshadow brush but i have used to to apply chanel sheer illuminating fluid in sunkissed and also double perfection powder compact.  I find that this brush is very multipurpose. once you master the " tap out" motion you can apply face powder swiftly. I also have used this brush to apply mac loose powder.


----------



## Needanotherbag

bluejinx said:


> I've asked this on the bobbi brown thread but I'll ask here too.
> 
> Can anyone speak about chanel brushes vs bobbi brown? What chanel brushes are must haves? Ones to pass over? Over rated?



I dont have dupes of either brand, but I will say the BB kabuki is AMAZING could never live without it...I feel the same way about my Chanel huge fluffy powder brush...I think both make excellent quality brushes.


----------



## Kansashalo

BourgeoisStoner said:


> It's beautiful, but I'm far too old to try to work that metallic eye.
> 
> _*BIG SAD FACE !!!!!*_



I think you could still rock the metallic eye, just not around the entire eye like the models.   I would still wear it on the top lids or at least that's my plan.


----------



## Needanotherbag

BourgeoisStoner said:


> It's beautiful, but I'm far too old to try to work that metallic eye.
> 
> _*BIG SAD FACE !!!!!*_



I feel the same way...Metallics really do emphasize any tissue papery business on the eyelids, and do make me look older...I stay faaaaaaaaaar far away LOL


----------



## karester

bluejinx said:


> I've asked this on the bobbi brown thread but I'll ask here too.
> 
> Can anyone speak about chanel brushes vs bobbi brown? What chanel brushes are must haves? Ones to pass over? Over rated?



I've read great things about Chanel's European brushes.  I'd love if they were available here.


----------



## pupeluv

I had to look at the brushes on my counter to see which ones I use the most. Of Chanel are #2,3,4,6,7 &12. I like those Chanel ones the most or they would'nt be on my counter but I really love #6. I actually did'nt realize I have/use that many Chanel brushes til I just typed it out.


----------



## bluejinx

karester said:


> I've read great things about Chanel's European brushes.  I'd love if they were available here.



I would assume that we have the european ones and not the american ones as our makeup is from france not the us.


----------



## pupeluv

karester said:


> I've read great things about Chanel's European brushes. I'd love if they were available here.


 

I would love some Chanel euro brushes, is there no way to obtain them here?


----------



## Beenie

Here is what I presold from Nordies to get the GWP: lip liner in Peche (thanks to *BourgeoisStoner*'s post!), Magnolia Rouge Coco lipstick, Rouge Allure glosses: Insolence and Genie. And since I asked extra nice the counter manager gave me the sampler of last summer's Genial lipstick to go with her pretty sister, Super .


----------



## Beenie

I also want to show you the other side of the GWP bag since I think the imprint is cute


----------



## queenvictoria2

^^^ I got one yesterday also 

I bought Cleanser, toner, hydration serum, mascara, Enigma Quad shadows and the new foundation (forgot the name :shame
Love everything!


----------



## girlygirl3

Nice purchases, ladies!  I like that bag too!


----------



## nicci404

Beenie said:


> I also want to show you the other side of the GWP bag since I think the imprint is cute



wow, I really love the bag!!!  I'm so jealous!  oh yeah, and all the make-up!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Is the GWP just the cosmetic pouch or something else? I must have missed the minimum purchase for it... anyone help me out?


----------



## karester

bluejinx said:


> I would assume that we have the european ones and not the american ones as our makeup is from france not the us.



That foundation brush you fell in love with, did it happen to look like this one? 







Oh, I so hope that the rumor that the brushes here will be replaced with the European ones is true!


----------



## ladystara

karester said:


> That foundation brush you fell in love with, did it happen to look like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I so hope that the rumor that the brushes here will be replaced with the European ones is true!



That's the one I want!  The SA at Chanel said that they were replacing it..but she said she heard about it a while ago.


----------



## karester

ladystara said:


> That's the one I want!  The SA at Chanel said that they were replacing it..but she said she heard about it a while ago.



I'm still holding out hope for it.  I mean, doesn't that one look much nicer than the current one?


----------



## ladystara

It does!  I wanted the mini version from this last holiday season - but I'd rather have a big one instead.  I opted for the Dior holiday set.


----------



## Beenie

girlygirl3 said:


> Nice purchases, ladies! I like that bag too!


 
Yeah, super cute and since it is black it will be better than my LV Azur for certain situations (like inside the red ebene damier lining). 



nicci404 said:


> wow, I really love the bag!!! I'm so jealous!  oh yeah, and all the make-up!


 
I cannot believe YOU didn't get one...don't you have like everything Chanel ? I like all my new goodies a lot.



bunnymasseuse said:


> Is the GWP just the cosmetic pouch or something else? I must have missed the minimum purchase for it... anyone help me out?


 
The purchase had to be $100. Inside the bag was the Inimitable sample, the green perfume (Freche?) and the liner filler sample (I think since I don't have it right now), all the 3 things in the front of the picture (bottom) were in the bag.  Did you buy at Nordstrom, *bunny*?


----------



## Beenie

*karester* I think I am IN LOVE with the look of that foundation brush...I don't usually work well with that type of brush though. Hmm...


----------



## bluejinx

I think so? I'm honestly not sure. I would just call the bay (1-204-975-3228) and ask for the chanel counter. They will tell you right away! And I know they will take credit cards over the phone. 



karester said:


> That foundation brush you fell in love with, did it happen to look like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I so hope that the rumor that the brushes here will be replaced with the European ones is true!


----------



## Beriloffun

Is nordies have a GWP this week? Or was it presale only?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Beenie said:


> The purchase had to be $100. Inside the bag was the Inimitable sample, the green perfume (Freche?) and the liner filler sample (I think since I don't have it right now), all the 3 things in the front of the picture (bottom) were in the bag.  Did you buy at Nordstrom, *bunny*?


No, not yet, but I was interested to find out what the min $$ was so I know how much I need to coordinate to buy to make the GWP  Thanks for the info!


----------



## tegan

I didn't realize that Chanel had brushes that were only in Europe.  There are US brushes and European brushes??





karester said:


> I've read great things about Chanel's European brushes.  I'd love if they were available here.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Beriloffun said:


> Is nordies have a GWP this week? Or was it presale only?




I think it ended yesterday


----------



## nekonat

queenvictoria2 said:


> I think it ended yesterday



 
Note to self-check out Nordies more often


----------



## nicci404

Beenie said:


> Yeah, super cute and since it is black it will be better than my LV Azur for certain situations (like inside the red ebene damier lining).
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe YOU didn't get one...don't you have like everything Chanel ? I like all my new goodies a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> The purchase had to be $100. Inside the bag was the Inimitable sample, the green perfume (Freche?) and the liner filler sample (I think since I don't have it right now), all the 3 things in the front of the picture (bottom) were in the bag.  Did you buy at Nordstrom, *bunny*?




yea, I had no clue. and I'm trying to be good and join in on your ban


----------



## girlygirl3

queenvictoria2 said:


> I think it ended yesterday


 

Oh, thank goodness


----------



## Beenie

nicci404 said:


> yea, I had no clue. and I'm trying to be good and join in on your ban


 
good girl


----------



## bluejinx

All I have purchased in 7 days was a Laura mercier polish on clearance for 4.99!!! Still broke the ban but 5.00 in a week is being called a success. Lol.


----------



## gracekelly

I think that this morning I pretty much convinced myself that Chanel makes the best lip gloss for me.  It stays on the longest.  I recently purchased a really pretty Nars, but it has no staying power.  My go-to glossimers are Twinkle, and Unity.  They pair perfectly with the Chanel Nude lip pencil that I have used forever.


----------



## bluejinx

karester said:


> That foundation brush you fell in love with, did it happen to look like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I so hope that the rumor that the brushes here will be replaced with the European ones is true!



Yes!! That's it! Just went and ordered 2 for american friends who wanted it. 

Kately - Chanel counter manager
The Bay Downtown
1(204)783-2112 
Hit 1 - ext 2307

She can ship them out to anyone!! They have all the european brushes.

Oh totally forgot. The bay is having a 10.00 off purchase in the beauty department also. Don't remember the code but if you go to canadiandailydeals.com its posted there. Key word the bay.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Explain this again? What is the diff between the euro ones and non-euro?


----------



## bluejinx

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^Explain this again? What is the diff between the euro ones and non-euro?


 

i dont know why people seem to like ours better. ive never seen or used the american ones! the only chanel palette i have is the pearl quint and as its special edition its the european one you guys got too. so no clue!


----------



## nekonat

bluejinx said:


> i dont know why people seem to like ours better. ive never seen or used the american ones! the only chanel palette i have is the pearl quint and as its special edition its the european one you guys got too. so no clue!



I think Euro and Canadian ones are the same.  It's the US ones that are different regarding quints and blushes.  Brushes, the Euro ones are better, which are also the same as the Canadian ones.  US brushes are different.

Not to take away from Bluejinx's amazing offer, but, in Alberta, you only have to pay 5% tax so it's a teeny bit cheaper.  So if you guys are interested, I can give you an SA's name so you can order brushes


----------



## bluejinx

nekonat said:


> I think Euro and Canadian ones are the same.  It's the US ones that are different regarding quints and blushes.  Brushes, the Euro ones are better, which are also the same as the Canadian ones.  US brushes are different.
> 
> Not to take away from Bluejinx's amazing offer, but, in Alberta, you only have to pay 5% tax so it's a teeny bit cheaper.  So if you guys are interested, I can give you an SA's name so you can order brushes



Yup. Ours are made in france. Apparently our eyeshadows aren't as good though eveything else is better than the american. Again, this is from what I've heard I've never experienced the american. Though I will for sure pick up a chanel quad in nyc. 

And yes!! Call alberta if you like!! They have no pst. But be sure to use a 10.00 off coupon for any beauty purchases!!


----------



## sjunky13

How much is shipping to the states?
I have a few euro  face brushes and I like them better. But my eye brushes are the US ones and I love them. 
Quads and blushes must be from USA. The euro ones suck! lol, sorry but it is true!


----------



## Beenie

Does anyone know when the summer beauty usually hits stores? I am in trouble...(well, maybe not too bad)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Beenie said:


> Does anyone know when the summer beauty usually hits stores? I am in trouble...(well, maybe not too bad)


This is a Banned Beenie free thread... move along little beauty maven ;p


----------



## Beenie

bunnymasseuse said:


> This is a Banned Beenie free thread... move along little beauty maven ;p


 
*Bunny*, that is amayyyyyzing, lol!!!


----------



## nicci404

Beenie said:


> Does anyone know when the summer beauty usually hits stores? I am in trouble...(well, maybe not too bad)


 
My SA called me about the summer collection and she didn't know the exact date of when it be at their counter but said in the middle of April.

I am waiting for the Byzantine collection - I heard June, just in time for my bday. I keep hinting to my BF that I really want that exclusive palette coming out.


----------



## Beenie

nicci404 said:


> My SA called me about the summer collection and she didn't know the exact date of when it be at their counter but said in the middle of April.
> 
> I am waiting for the Byzantine collection - I heard June, just in time for my bday. I keep hinting to my BF that I really want that exclusive palette coming out.


 
Thanks! I am OBSESSIVELY looking at all of the blogs for the summer collection. I am dying over the coral bronzer! AND the polishes...oh boy...

I really hope your BF gets you that Byzantine for your bday so I can see it! I would ask DH for the MU for my bday in May but he'll freak since he is sick of my ever expanding MU collection.


----------



## nicci404

Beenie said:


> Thanks! I am OBSESSIVELY looking at all of the blogs for the summer collection. I am dying over the coral bronzer! AND the polishes...oh boy...
> 
> I really hope your BF gets you that Byzantine for your bday so I can see it! I would ask DH for the MU for my bday in May but he'll freak since he is sick of my ever expanding MU collection.



yea, I was thinking about you...since isn't MAC Surf Baby collection coming out soon as well? I wondered what you would pick if you had to choose only buying from *one* collection - MAC or Chanel??!!


----------



## bluejinx

nicci404 said:


> yea, I was thinking about you...since isn't MAC Surf Baby collection coming out soon as well? I wondered what you would pick if you had to choose only buying from *one* collection - MAC or Chanel??!!



She's choosing NEITHER as beenie is BANNED!!!!!


----------



## krazydaisy

Beenie said:


> Does anyone know when the summer beauty usually hits stores? I am in trouble...(well, maybe not too bad)


my SA at macy's said April 5


----------



## bluejinx

This may be a stupid question, but is there a quality difference between chanel duos, singles and quads eyeshadows? In some brands there really are so I thought I'd ask now. Also, any shadow palettes that just don't stack up? Or a really awesome one that takes the cake. Been lemming dunes forever,but as my mom pointed out, I have a ton of nudes. I've purged a lot but still have the naked palette, the bobbi brown nude palette and now another new nude palette. So unsure now which one.


----------



## mspera

Beenie said:


> I also want to show you the other side of the GWP bag since I think the imprint is cute



*Beenie* This bag is adorable!! Congrats on such a lovely GWP and fabulous new Chanel goodies.


----------



## krazydaisy

bluejinx said:


> This may be a stupid question, but is there a quality difference between chanel duos, singles and quads eyeshadows? In some brands there really are so I thought I'd ask now. Also, any shadow palettes that just don't stack up? Or a really awesome one that takes the cake. Been lemming dunes forever,but as my mom pointed out, I have a ton of nudes. I've purged a lot but still have the naked palette, the bobbi brown nude palette and now another new nude palette. So unsure now which one.



i have dues, mystic eyes, and kaska beige for my neutrals. i also have the naked palette and honestly haven't touched my naked palette yet. if you have tons of nudes, i would pass on the chanel quad but it's entirely up to you. since i have a few chanel neutral quads, i haven't been able to use my naked palette but still have it. i also have the bobbi brown day to night neutral palette too


----------



## scarlet555

bluejinx said:


> This may be a stupid question, but is there a quality difference between chanel duos, singles and quads eyeshadows? In some brands there really are so I thought I'd ask now. Also, any shadow palettes that just don't stack up? Or a really awesome one that takes the cake. Been lemming dunes forever,but as my mom pointed out, I have a ton of nudes. I've purged a lot but still have the naked palette, the bobbi brown nude palette and now another new nude palette. So unsure now which one.


 
I'm curious about this.  I know that some of Lancome palette are from their single eyeshadow.  The Naked palette appears to have some of the single eyeshadows too, both Lancome and Naked palettes are excellent quality.


----------



## elisaq

I have the Beige Velours quad that I purchased at a UK duty free (so it has the round pots).  I love the colors, but they only show up if I wet the applicator brush and dig in really hard, it's so wierd.   If I use them dry, little flakes fall in my eyes and the shadow is very very sheer.  I have other Chanel palettes (the ones with glosses and shadows), and the shadows are also so sheer that you can barely see a little shimmer.  barely.  That's interesting that the square pan quads are different and apparently much better quality, maybe I need to buy one to try out    The Beauty Lookbook has a post with photos of a ton of quads (she has an amazing collection), I'd love to see swatches of the Dunes vs Shimmering Dunes, does anyone here have those?


----------



## penelope tree

I have been waiting to get the spring palette for about three weeks now but I should be picking it up today. I was eventually sent the wrong palette and have to drive to the store to exchange, so much for free postage!


----------



## Beenie

nicci404 said:


> yea, I was thinking about you...since isn't MAC Surf Baby collection coming out soon as well? I wondered what you would pick if you had to choose only buying from *one* collection - MAC or Chanel??!!


 
I *think* I was say the MAC Surf Baby since I LOVE hibiscus flowers (which is on the packaging) and while I HEART that Chanel bronzer and really want it, I am not going to be SO SAD if I don't get it (but still sad!). But I'll work extra hours at my part time job and not have to choose 



bluejinx said:


> She's choosing NEITHER as beenie is BANNED!!!!!


 
You and *bunnymasseuse* are so mean to me 



krazydaisy said:


> my SA at macy's said April 5


 
Thanks, *krazydaisy*!



mspera said:


> *Beenie* This bag is adorable!! Congrats on such a lovely GWP and fabulous new Chanel goodies.


 
Thank you. And as per usual, my neurotic self has not used any of it. I just keep opening them to peek and then back in the box they go. I am a weird hoarder lady!


----------



## bluejinx

Beenie said:


> I *think* I was say the MAC Surf Baby since I LOVE hibiscus flowers (which is on the packaging) and while I HEART that Chanel bronzer and really want it, I am not going to be SO SAD if I don't get it (but still sad!). But I'll work extra hours at my part time job and not have to choose
> 
> 
> 
> You and *bunnymasseuse* are so mean to me
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, *krazydaisy*!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. And as per usual, my neurotic self has not used any of it. I just keep opening them to peek and then back in the box they go. I am a weird hoarder lady!



Purely selfish I assure you. The less you spend now, the better chance you'll have $ to come to nyc!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Beenie said:


> *Bunny*, that is amayyyyyzing, lol!!!





bluejinx said:


> She's choosing NEITHER as beenie is BANNED!!!!!





Beenie said:


> You and *bunnymasseuse* are so mean to me


Someone's gotta help keep ya honest


----------



## Needanotherbag

Finally picked up Vitalumiere Aqua - beige rose was definitely my color, I think it was *Nicci* that was helping me decide a few weeks ago?  anyways, love it, its wonderful stuff!


----------



## Beriloffun

Finally picked up santal! Love the color, just wish it lasted longer! I also got nakkar, it's
Gorgy ontop of peregrina  

Is safari a must have color? I saw it while I was at the counter but got distracted by the lip glosses. Its so pretty!


----------



## nicci404

Needanotherbag said:


> Finally picked up Vitalumiere Aqua - beige rose was definitely my color, I think it was *Nicci* that was helping me decide a few weeks ago?  anyways, love it, its wonderful stuff!



yay!! I'm glad it worked out, finding the right shade is so hard.


----------



## nicci404

Beriloffun said:


> Finally picked up santal! Love the color, just wish it lasted longer! I also got nakkar, it's
> Gorgy ontop of peregrina
> 
> Is safari a must have color? I saw it while I was at the counter but got distracted by the lip glosses. Its so pretty!



I am not sure if it is a must have but once the SA used it on me, I just had to get it. I don't have any colors close enough to Safari...it goes well w/other shades too.


----------



## girlygirl3

Beriloffun said:


> Finally picked up santal! Love the color, just wish it lasted longer! I also got nakkar, it's
> Gorgy ontop of peregrina
> 
> Is safari a must have color? I saw it while I was at the counter but got distracted by the lip glosses. Its so pretty!


 
I love safari.  I like using it in the summer when I tan!


----------



## Needanotherbag

nicci404 said:


> yay!! I'm glad it worked out, finding the right shade is so hard.


It is!   But this is probably the closest to my actual coloring that I've ever gotten (I'm a slight olive neutral with some pink undertones, crazy as that sounds)


----------



## Needanotherbag

Beriloffun said:


> Finally picked up santal! Love the color, just wish it lasted longer! I also got nakkar, it's
> Gorgy ontop of peregrina
> 
> Is safari a must have color? I saw it while I was at the counter but got distracted by the lip glosses. Its so pretty!



Safari for me is a must have, I've re purchased it 3 times now, and just hit pan again in my current one a few days ago.  It's one of my everyday quick colors I reach for when I dont have time to think through a whole "look"


----------



## elisaq

Wow, there's a Lumieres Byzantines Highlighter palette on ebay-uk with a bid of $165 (with a few days left in the auction still)!  That palette does not even look like real make-up, it looks like something that belongs in a History museum.  I guess that's the point Lol.  I'm not affiliated with the auction by the way (damn, I wish I was!)  If I were to ever come across one that I could afford, I don't know if I'd ever have the guts to use it!  I bet it would look stunning on with a nice summer tan. ohhhh I want!


----------



## misstrine85

I decided that since I'm 26 today, it's time for a lipstick. So I'm gonna get one of those new, glossy ones. i tried boy, and while it looked pretty, it was not what I was looking for right now. So I think it's gonna be 55 Romance.


----------



## Beenie

Happy Birthday *misstrine85*! artyhat: Have a GREAT day and enjoy your lipstick!


----------



## bluejinx

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRINE!!!!!!!






misstrine85 said:


> I decided that since I'm 26 today, it's time for a lipstick. So I'm gonna get one of those new, glossy ones. i tried boy, and while it looked pretty, it was not what I was looking for right now. So I think it's gonna be 55 Romance.


----------



## 19flowers

Needanotherbag said:


> *Safari for me is a must have*, I've re purchased it 3 times now, and just hit pan again in my current one a few days ago. It's one of my everyday quick colors I reach for when I dont have time to think through a whole "look"


 

Safari is a *MUST HAVE* -- a perfect neutral, IMO!!


----------



## penelope tree

the new rouge coco shine lipsticks looked gorgeous. what does everyone think of them?


----------



## elisaq

Happy Birthday misstrine85!  I just read your other thread last night and think it's great what you're doing   I think you need a lipstick AND a new nail polish today!


----------



## sweetart

Beriloffun said:


> Finally picked up santal! Love the color, just wish it lasted longer! I also got nakkar, it's
> Gorgy ontop of peregrina
> 
> Is safari a must have color? I saw it while I was at the counter but got distracted by the lip glosses. Its so pretty!



I think so! 



misstrine85 said:


> I decided that since I'm 26 today, it's time for a lipstick. So I'm gonna get one of those new, glossy ones. i tried boy, and while it looked pretty, it was not what I was looking for right now. So I think it's gonna be 55 Romance.



Happy, Happy birthday!!! artyhat:


----------



## Beenie

penelope tree said:


> the new rouge coco shine lipsticks looked gorgeous. what does everyone think of them?


 
I got Boy and I liked it but didn't love it. Now, with that said, I only didn't love it since the price was high for something i know I will go through quickly.


----------



## nekonat

misstrine85 said:


> I decided that since I'm 26 today, it's time for a lipstick. So I'm gonna get one of those new, glossy ones. i tried boy, and while it looked pretty, it was not what I was looking for right now. So I think it's gonna be 55 Romance.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I hope you have a wonderful Chanel filled day


----------



## nicci404

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/chanel-rouge-coco-shine-more-swatches/

Adventure looks so pretty!

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/sublime-de-chanel-mascara-review/
I think we are eventually supposed to get this...


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/chanel-rouge-coco-shine-more-swatches/
> 
> Adventure looks so pretty!
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/sublime-de-chanel-mascara-review/
> I think we are eventually supposed to get this...


 
That mascara sounds beautiful!


----------



## Needanotherbag

nicci404 said:


> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/chanel-rouge-coco-shine-more-swatches/
> 
> Adventure looks so pretty!
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/sublime-de-chanel-mascara-review/
> I think we are eventually supposed to get this...



Thanks for the links!  Monte Carlo is going to be my must have CoCo Shine...and I'm going to have dh pick me up that mascara when he's in Paris next month!


----------



## nicci404

Needanotherbag said:


> Thanks for the links!  Monte Carlo is going to be my must have CoCo Shine...and I'm going to have dh pick me up that mascara when he's in Paris next month!



lucky! ask him to get anything Chanel that you can't get in the states!


----------



## natalie1885

awww sweetart!!  i SO love your avatar!!  love, love, LOVE.

so, i just purchased black pearl np and i LOVE it!  lucked out at valley fair macy's they had two in stock..when i'd gone to nordstrom in palo alto & valley fair it was sold out completely, so thought i'd have no chance but got lucky!!

also, the kabooki brush ($37 i think?) is LOVE!!  i have the kabooki brush from mac and it's falling apart so needed a new one!  ahhhhh, i LOVE it!!!!!!  you can tell the difference right away, and it is so awesome - it glides your powder on like silk.

i will try to take pics of it tomorrow when i can get better lighting...


----------



## Needanotherbag

nicci404 said:


> lucky! ask him to get anything Chanel that you can't get in the states!



Any suggestions??? I am unsure what is in Europe that we can't get here...which Euro brushes are must haves?


----------



## nicci404

Ask him to check out Sephora since they carry Chanel (euro versions)

I have never owned any Euro brushes so can't speak on that....but here is some useful info. hope it helps! 

http://cafemakeup.com/2010/08/chanel-eyeshadow-blending-brush-european/

http://cafemakeup.com/2010/08/chanel-flat-powder-brush-european/

http://cafemakeup.com/2010/08/chanel-contour-face-brush/

I have heard good things about the Vitalumiere Eclat compact....it is like the 
Double Perfection Compact but doesn't give a matte finish. This is supposed to go well w/the Vitalumiere Aqua foundation. 

http://www.sephora.fr/CHANEL/BCHANE/SC302

I might get the blush in Reflex and stick lumiere corrector...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Beenie said:


> I got Boy and I liked it but didn't love it. Now, with that said, I only didn't love it since the price was high for something i know I will go through quickly.


 

was wondering what they were like... they are being released in the 

states on April 6th.... thanks for sharing what you thought.. merci


----------



## bluejinx

hotshot said:


> was wondering what they were like... they are being released in the
> 
> states on April 6th.... thanks for sharing what you thought.. merci



i tried them on yesterday at the chanel counter and wasnt overly impressed. i like the new dior line much better. the three that the sales girl recommended to me for my colouring all were basically invisible on my lips. i would have had to wear them over something else. defeating the purpose of a shear wash of colour in my opinion.


----------



## nprotundo

natalie1885 said:


> awww sweetart!!  i SO love your avatar!!  love, love, LOVE.
> 
> so, i just purchased black pearl np and i LOVE it!  lucked out at valley fair macy's they had two in stock..when i'd gone to nordstrom in palo alto & valley fair it was sold out completely, so thought i'd have no chance but got lucky!!
> 
> also, the kabooki brush ($37 i think?) is LOVE!!  i have the kabooki brush from mac and it's falling apart so needed a new one!  ahhhhh, i LOVE it!!!!!!  you can tell the difference right away, and it is so awesome - it glides your powder on like silk.
> 
> i will try to take pics of it tomorrow when i can get better lighting...



Are you talking about this one?
http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Powder-PETIT-PINCEAU-89298


----------



## natalie1885

nprotundo said:


> Are you talking about this one?
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Powder-PETIT-PINCEAU-89298



oh, yes, that's the one - i love it!


----------



## nekonat

nicci404 said:


> Ask him to check out Sephora since they carry Chanel (euro versions)
> 
> I have never owned any Euro brushes so can't speak on that....but here is some useful info. hope it helps!
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2010/08/chanel-eyeshadow-blending-brush-european/
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2010/08/chanel-flat-powder-brush-european/
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2010/08/chanel-contour-face-brush/
> 
> *I have heard good things about the Vitalumiere Eclat compact....it is like the
> Double Perfection Compact but doesn't give a matte finish. This is supposed to go well w/the Vitalumiere Aqua foundation.
> *
> http://www.sephora.fr/CHANEL/BCHANE/SC302
> 
> I might get the blush in Reflex and stick lumiere corrector...



Yes, this is true-I've been using mine for a while (it's an international offer so you can get it in Canada).  the brush that it comes with lets you set the vitalumiere aqua perfectly.  If you want heavier coverage, use the sponge applicator and it's still a perfect finish (semi-matte)


----------



## 19flowers

[*QUOTE=natalie1885;18466906 

also, the kabooki brush ($37 i think?) is LOVE!! i have the kabooki brush from mac and it's falling apart so needed a new one! ahhhhh, i LOVE it!!!!!! you can tell the difference right away, and it is so awesome - it glides your powder on like silk.* 


I love the Kabuki/Touch Up Brush, too!   I've been using it for several years now -   it's perfect to set loose powder.    I used to work for Chanel, and we used this brush for loose powder rather than the large powder brush.


----------



## Needanotherbag

nicci404 said:


> Ask him to check out Sephora since they carry Chanel (euro versions)
> 
> I have never owned any Euro brushes so can't speak on that....but here is some useful info. hope it helps!
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2010/08/chanel-eyeshadow-blending-brush-european/
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2010/08/chanel-flat-powder-brush-european/
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2010/08/chanel-contour-face-brush/
> 
> I have heard good things about the Vitalumiere Eclat compact....it is like the
> Double Perfection Compact but doesn't give a matte finish. This is supposed to go well w/the Vitalumiere Aqua foundation.
> 
> http://www.sephora.fr/CHANEL/BCHANE/SC302
> 
> I might get the blush in Reflex and stick lumiere corrector...



Thank you, this is super helpful!  You are always so sweet to help me out


----------



## nprotundo

19flowers said:


> [*QUOTE=natalie1885;18466906
> 
> also, the kabooki brush ($37 i think?) is LOVE!! i have the kabooki brush from mac and it's falling apart so needed a new one! ahhhhh, i LOVE it!!!!!! you can tell the difference right away, and it is so awesome - it glides your powder on like silk.*
> 
> 
> I love the Kabuki/Touch Up Brush, too!   I've been using it for several years now -   it's perfect to set loose powder.    I used to work for Chanel, and we used this brush for loose powder rather than the large powder brush.



Now you guys are making want this rather than the MAC 182 I was planning on getting!


----------



## pond23

I love the Chanel #8 Touch-Up Brush (the kabuki) too. I use it to blend blush, bronzer, powder, and foundation for a more professional-looking, seamless look and finish.


----------



## nicci404

Needanotherbag said:


> Thank you, this is super helpful! You are always so sweet to help me out


 
no problem  post your new goodies once he returns please!


----------



## elisaq

Hi, I just received my new Coco Shine in Monte Carlo today, yippeee!  I've been a longtime fan of the Aqualumieres (lipstick and glosses), so I was really anxious to see how the new formula compares.  I photographed it next to my Aqualumiere lipstick in Monte Carlo, and as you can see they look nothing alike, but I think I might have other Aqualumieres which might be comparable.  I do love this new color though.  Usually lighter reds look too pink on me, but this is a lovely soft red (on my medium-pigmented lips).  It's described as a coralish-red, but my lighting isn't that great right now so I can't really tell.  I'll try to swatch it when I have better lighting!  

I like how the new formula is more pigmented (at least this color seems to be), but I wish these had the spf 15 that the Aqualumiere lipsticks have, then I'd probably want to collect them all!


----------



## mspera

Thanks for sharing *Elisaq*!  I am looking forward to trying something in a pink-y or mauve-y shade from Coco shine!  

Congrats on your new goodie!


----------



## girlygirl3

elisaq said:


> Hi, I just received my new Coco Shine in Monte Carlo today, yippeee! I've been a longtime fan of the Aqualumieres (lipstick and glosses), so I was really anxious to see how the new formula compares. I photographed it next to my Aqualumiere lipstick in Monte Carlo, and as you can see they look nothing alike, but I think I might have other Aqualumieres which might be comparable. I do love this new color though. Usually lighter reds look too pink on me, but this is a lovely soft red (on my medium-pigmented lips). It's described as a coralish-red, but my lighting isn't that great right now so I can't really tell. I'll try to swatch it when I have better lighting!
> 
> I like how the new formula is more pigmented (at least this color seems to be), but I wish these had the spf 15 that the Aqualumiere lipsticks have, then I'd probably want to collect them all!


 
Thanks for posting!  Both Monte Carlos are very pretty!


----------



## natalie1885

19flowers said:


> [*QUOTE=natalie1885;18466906
> 
> also, the kabooki brush ($37 i think?) is LOVE!! i have the kabooki brush from mac and it's falling apart so needed a new one! ahhhhh, i LOVE it!!!!!! you can tell the difference right away, and it is so awesome - it glides your powder on like silk.*
> 
> 
> I love the Kabuki/Touch Up Brush, too!   I've been using it for several years now -   it's perfect to set loose powder.    I used to work for Chanel, and we used this brush for loose powder rather than the large powder brush.



it's so great.  i wish i would have known about this sooner.  is it so silky soft because of the goat hair rather than pony hair on most other brushes?


----------



## natalie1885

nprotundo said:


> Now you guys are making want this rather than the MAC 182 I was planning on getting!



i have/had the mac one - it's really good don't get me wrong - but the chanel is...
try both at the makeup counter when you go to pick one up and see.  i hope you go for the chanel one - it's a bit more - but i see it lasting forever.
hope this helps


----------



## nprotundo

natalie1885 said:


> i have/had the mac one - it's really good don't get me wrong - but the chanel is...
> try both at the makeup counter when you go to pick one up and see.  i hope you go for the chanel one - it's a bit more - but i see it lasting forever.
> hope this helps



Could you use this to buff out your make up after putting on liquid foundation to ensure everything looks smooth? I can't go to a makeup counter that carries MAC or Chanel unfortunately  It's like 2 hours away from me. Could this Chanel one do the same thing? I'm looking for something to apply loose powder and also to buff out/blend out areas where I may have applied too much bronzer/blush or just to swipe over my face to make sure I dont have any embarrassing foundation brush strokes on my face. I am leaning towards the Chanel one, plus its like $13 cheaper!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks for the pics, *elisaq*!  Monte Carlo's the one I'm thinking about getting too


----------



## natalie1885

nprotundo said:


> Could you use this to buff out your make up after putting on liquid foundation to ensure everything looks smooth? I can't go to a makeup counter that carries MAC or Chanel unfortunately  It's like 2 hours away from me. Could this Chanel one do the same thing? I'm looking for something to apply loose powder and also to buff out/blend out areas where I may have applied too much bronzer/blush or just to swipe over my face to make sure I dont have any embarrassing foundation brush strokes on my face. I am leaning towards the Chanel one, plus its like $13 cheaper!



^ yes, definitely, you can do all those things and it'll buff/blend everything very nicely.  it doesn't feel rough at all, it's really the most perfect brush.  let us know how it worked out if you decide to go with it and


----------



## nprotundo

natalie1885 said:


> ^ yes, definitely, you can do all those things and it'll buff/blend everything very nicely.  it doesn't feel rough at all, it's really the most perfect brush.  let us know how it worked out if you decide to go with it and



I'm going to get it. Once I get home I'm going to place the order online along with the bronze universal!! I know they changed the name now so it's not "bronze universal" anymore, but you get my point!


----------



## bluejinx

just got the american reflet d'ombres quad and ordered enigma! yay!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Don't think this was posted yet. Karla @ karlasugar.net has all the Rouge Coco colors up! It's going to be hard deciding which ones I want from this line and ones from the new Guerlain Automatique.

http://karlasugar.net/2011/03/chanel-rouge-coco-shine/


----------



## karester

shoeaddictklw said:


> Don't think this was posted yet. Karla @ karlasugar.net has all the Rouge Coco colors up! It's going to be hard deciding which ones I want from this line and ones from the new Guerlain Automatique.
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2011/03/chanel-rouge-coco-shine/



Oh no!  I want so many now!


----------



## elisaq

shoeaddictklw said:


> Don't think this was posted yet. Karla @ karlasugar.net has all the Rouge Coco colors up! It's going to be hard deciding which ones I want from this line and ones from the new Guerlain Automatique.
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2011/03/chanel-rouge-coco-shine/



Thanks for the link!  I just picked up Monte Carlo and am wondering how different Elise is.  I'd like to maybe try out Biarritz and Unique from the top photo and Liberte, Sari, and Rebelle from the bottom photo.  They're all very pretty, but I don't see any 'must haves', maybe I just need to see them in person.  These Coco shines seem like they'd be perfect for daytime/work, but I'm really liking the Extrait glosses (especially Emoi!) so I may end up sticking with those this summer.


----------



## elisaq

elisaq said:


> Thanks for the link!  I just picked up Monte Carlo and am wondering how different Elise is.  I'd like to maybe try out Biarritz and Unique from the top photo and Liberte, Sari, and Rebelle from the bottom photo.  They're all very pretty, but I don't see any 'must haves', maybe I just need to see them in person.  These Coco shines seem like they'd be perfect for daytime/work, but I'm really liking the Extrait glosses (especially Emoi!) so I may end up sticking with those this summer.



Actually, I take it back.  Liberte and Sari D'Eau might be must-haves for me, I can't resist corals, especially in the summertime...


----------



## girlygirl3

shoeaddictklw said:


> Don't think this was posted yet. Karla @ karlasugar.net has all the Rouge Coco colors up! It's going to be hard deciding which ones I want from this line and ones from the new Guerlain Automatique.
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2011/03/chanel-rouge-coco-shine/


 
I agree - these make it really difficult to decide!


----------



## Beriloffun

SO I've gone to 2 Chanel counters looking for my beloved safari....and its sold out!  *sad face* 

I was looking through my makeup, and found it really similar to UD's naked palette's "Sidecar" and Mac's "style snob"..however I forgot to swatch it on my hand before coming home!

Does anyone have all three and willing to tell me the difference/similarities in color?


----------



## girlygirl3

Beriloffun said:


> SO I've gone to 2 Chanel counters looking for my beloved safari....and its sold out!  *sad face*
> 
> I was looking through my makeup, and found it really similar to UD's naked palette's "Sidecar" and Mac's "style snob"..however I forgot to swatch it on my hand before coming home!
> 
> Does anyone have all three and willing to tell me the difference/similarities in color?


 
Safari is available at chanel.com and there's free shipping until 4/1/11!


----------



## pond23

I have my eye on Cavaliere, Bonheur, Monte Carlo, Romance! I'm not a big fan of sheer lipsticks, but I may 'need' to pick up a shade or two.


----------



## karester

How come you fall in love with the shades that aren't released where you are?!  Seriously, I heard about one of the Rouge Coco Shines called Flying Cloud and if the name wasn't awesome enough, I heard it's similar to Nars Orgasm, that peachy pink tone.  But that one may not get released here in the US.


----------



## elisaq

karester said:


> How come you fall in love with the shades that aren't released where you are?!  Seriously, I heard about one of the Rouge Coco Shines called Flying Cloud and if the name wasn't awesome enough, I heard it's similar to Nars Orgasm, that peachy pink tone.  But that one may not get released here in the US.



now THAT sounds like a must-have!

I wonder what the NM and Saks special release colors will be.   Also, why can't all chanel.com's have the same full stock!  I like to look at other countries' version of chanel.com and there are so many things I wish I could buy.  For example they have the Extrait gloss in Liberte in full stock on the Asia website.  And Canada (at least for a while) had the Le Vernis nail in Abricot Gloss to tease me.  And I would love to try out the new Vitalumiere Eclat powder compact.  I can see how they might want to target certain skincare products for some countries, like the whole Blanc Asian line, but America is a mix-pot and I'm sure many people here would like the option of being able to try these lines out.  Releasing different colors of eyeshadows/lipsticks/etc. in different countries, however, I just don't get.  Maybe they just like to mix things up a bit to keep people talking, who knows.  Ok I'm done with my morning rant!


----------



## bluejinx

karester said:


> How come you fall in love with the shades that aren't released where you are?!  Seriously, I heard about one of the Rouge Coco Shines called Flying Cloud and if the name wasn't awesome enough, I heard it's similar to Nars Orgasm, that peachy pink tone.  But that one may not get released here in the US.



Its just such a shame. If only you had plans made to meet up with a non american in the near future, you could just ask them to bring it for you.....


----------



## Beenie

^^ what a hint, *bluejinx* :lolots:


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Beenie said:


> ^^ what a hint, *bluejinx* :lolots:


  Certainly hope there's not a fine for bringing makeup across the border ;p


----------



## 8seventeen19

karester said:


> How come you fall in love with the shades that aren't released where you are?!  Seriously, I heard about one of the Rouge Coco Shines called Flying Cloud and if the name wasn't awesome enough, I heard it's similar to Nars Orgasm, that peachy pink tone.  But that one may not get released here in the US.



I saw Flying Cloud in a blog somewhere. It looked amazing! I am starting to really hate anything to do with 'cloud' and Chanel. It's never released here and they are the prettiest colors!


----------



## Bethc

So, I went to BG today to pre-order the new Coco shines for their gift card event next week.  They also have a LE l/s and nail polish in a pretty Coral color, so I pre-ordered that as well.  Still no summer releases (she said the end of August).

Then I stopped by to see my SA at Chanel and they just got everything in!  So, I purchased all 3 summer polishes, the rose bronzer, a l/s and 2 l/gs!!   I can't wait to try them out!


----------



## mspera

Oooh, congrats *Bethc*!  You have some lovely new goodies!


----------



## elisaq

Bethc said:


> So, I went to BG today to pre-order the new Coco shines for their gift card event next week.  They also have a LE l/s and nail polish in a pretty Coral color, so I pre-ordered that as well.  Still no summer releases (she said the end of August).
> 
> Then I stopped by to see my SA at Chanel and they just got everything in!  So, I purchased all 3 summer polishes, the rose bronzer, a l/s and 2 l/gs!!   I can't wait to try them out!



Congrats on your awesome purchases!  What glosses did you get?  I wonder if BG will have these LEs online, was the l/s a LE Coco Shine?  I wonder if the nail polish was Miami Peach.

I had a hunch this morning that the summer colors might come out today, no reason for it, maybe because the weather here (Northern CA) just went from non-stop rainy to beautiful 80 degree weather and it feels like summer 
I just called my local NM and Nordys and, unfortunately, they aren't here yet (and those two stores always have the colors well ahead of the other dept stores).  My NM SA said within the next 2 weeks.  I'm really excited about the coral bronzer and, or course, the nail colors!


----------



## Bethc

^^Thanks!  There are 2 BG Chanel LEs, one is a coral lip shine and one is a coral nail polish, both totally gorgeous!!  I pre-ordered both, I can pick them up on Wednesday, so I can post pics.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^looking forward to the pics & thanks...


----------



## cassandra22007

Wow I haven't checked this thread in a long time! Congrats on all the recent purchases everyone! I'm so excited for the Summer eye quad and bronzer!!

I have some pics of eye looks I've done recently with the Spring collection:

The first is with the quint palette and Cassis eyeliner--I've decided that the best way to wear these eye colors is to just go ALL OUT and do a totally glam look with them. The video on the Chanel website definitely helped me figure how to apply it for maximum impact. I think I used every color in the palette except the green for this look and I LOVED it!








This is basically the whole Spring collection-- Perles Regard eye quad, Gris eyeliner, Nakkar lip gloss, Espeigle blush and of course Black Pearl nail polish! I was really bored today and nervous about a meeting and ended up spending waaaaay too much time doing my makeup. All I needed was a Chanel suit from the Spring RTW line and I would have been the happiest girl in the world! 







This last one is a little different from my normal dark/smokey eye shadow preferences... I used the iridescent minty green from the 2011 Resort Promese eye quad all over the top lid and the peach from Perles Regard on the bottom, and then I used the black eyeliner from the Paris-Shanghai LE eye duo--I really liked how when the black eyeliner went over the green eyeshadow, it turned into a shiny forest green color. The light colors of Promese are frustrating to apply though, I have to do them wet to get any color to show up and it takes a long time to get it blended and applied evenly.


----------



## Maedi

*cassandra* - those are fantastic looks. All three are gorgeous and inspiring. 
I also want, want, want the new colors. This is the longest it has taken since I can think and I've been buying Chanel going on 20 years. Usually, the summer colors are out late March around spring break. Arghhh.


----------



## lovemysavior

Just picked up Dragon Lacque after reading the reviews from Temptalia.


----------



## skydive nikki

Gorgeous Cassandra!  I need to go watch the video so I can wear my palette better.


----------



## skydive nikki

I just watched that video.  LOVE how Lisa did her eyes.  I need to try using my ombres perlees with my fingers.  I think my brushes are shearing them out?  Now I need Jersey Rose.  How did I miss this color?


----------



## girlygirl3

^ I think it's interesting that with Chanel e/s quads, application with the fingers is better than with brushes.  After I saw this video, I tried it with my Enigma quad and the colors appear!


----------



## ilovedomo

thanks for the pics Cassandra! the way you used the colours - soooo pretty!


----------



## cassandra22007

lovemysavior said:


> Just picked up Dragon Lacque after reading the reviews from Temptalia.



I have that color and I've never worn it... An SA did an impromtu makeover on me one day and used it and convinced me to get it, but sadly I haven't found the right opportunity to wear it yet. Its beautiful though, I look forward to wearing it one day!



Maedi said:


> *cassandra* - those are fantastic looks. All three are gorgeous and inspiring.
> I also want, want, want the new colors. This is the longest it has taken since I can think and I've been buying Chanel going on 20 years. Usually, the summer colors are out late March around spring break. Arghhh.



Thanks! I know, it feels like we have been waiting forever especially after the fast frequency of collections from July-December. There was something new every few weeks, and now its been 3 whole months of waiting! 



skydive nikki said:


> I just watched that video.  LOVE how Lisa did her eyes.  I need to try using my ombres perlees with my fingers.  I think my brushes are shearing them out?  Now I need Jersey Rose.  How did I miss this color?



I love how she does her eyes in that video too! I don't use my fingers though I'm afraid of transferring oils from my hands to the makeup, the sponge brushes work fine for me but it takes a little while to get to the color intensity I want.


----------



## gre8dane

cassandra22007 said:


> The first is with the quint palette and *Cassis eyeliner*--I've decided that the best way to wear these eye colors is to just go ALL OUT and do a totally glam look with them. The video on the Chanel website definitely helped me figure how to apply it for maximum impact. I think I used every color in the palette except the green for this look and I LOVED it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is basically the whole Spring collection-- Perles Regard eye quad, Gris eyeliner, Nakkar lip gloss, Espeigle blush and of course Black Pearl nail polish! I was really bored today and nervous about a meeting and ended up spending waaaaay too much time doing my makeup. All I needed was a Chanel suit from the Spring RTW line and I would have been the happiest girl in the world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last one is a little different from my normal dark/smokey eye shadow preferences... I used the iridescent minty green from the 2011 Resort Promese eye quad all over the top lid and the peach from Perles Regard on the bottom, and then I used the black eyeliner from the Paris-Shanghai LE eye duo--I really liked how when the black eyeliner went over the green eyeshadow, it turned into a shiny forest green color. The light colors of Promese are frustrating to apply though, I have to do them wet to get any color to show up and it takes a long time to get it blended and applied evenly.


 
You look so pretty!  And the makeup is pretty too.  I LOVE the Cassis eyeliner.  The Gris is still on my list!



lovemysavior said:


> Just picked up Dragon Lacque after reading the reviews from Temptalia.


 
Ooooo, we need a photo when you put it on!


----------



## elisaq

lovemysavior said:


> Just picked up Dragon Lacque after reading the reviews from Temptalia.



I got a free deluxe sample of this from chanel.com when the Lacques first came out, and absolutely love it.  I've only had the guts to wear it when I've been out and after I've had a few cocktails, lol, but it's an amazing red.  It lasts a long time on me, and even after the gloss wears off my lips are still the same color red.  It seems like even this sample will last a long time since the gloss is so pigmented, but I would purchase it for sure if I ran out.  Very glamorous!


----------



## Love Of My Life

well, I saw the new testers of the Chanel rouge shine and they were great!!

Can't wait til they are in the stores on April 6... BG is doing a beauty event, so

my order is placed...


----------



## exotikittenx

I just picked up a few things after a facial and makeup application at Chanel today:  

*Jade Eyeliner Pencil

Murano Eyeshadow Quad

Hydramax + Active Moisturizer*


----------



## bluejinx

hotshot said:


> well, I saw the new testers of the Chanel rouge shine and they were great!!
> 
> Can't wait til they are in the stores on April 6... BG is doing a beauty event, so
> 
> my order is placed...



I preordered for the gc with purchase also! Got the enigma quad and some chatecaille stuff!


----------



## nekonat

LOVE the color of RS Monte Carlo but I find it so drying


----------



## Maedi

nekonat said:


> LOVE the color of RS Monte Carlo but I find it so drying



I find Rouge Shine "Boy" drying as well. Plus that color completely disappears on me. Nevertheless, I cannot wait until April 6th.


----------



## bluejinx

exotikittenx said:


> I just picked up a few things after a facial and makeup application at Chanel today:
> 
> *Jade Eyeliner Pencil
> 
> Murano Eyeshadow Quad
> 
> Hydramax + Active Moisturizer*



Oooh!!! Now I want THIS quad!! I just phoned bg and switched the enigma quad to the kaska beige quad. Now I wonder if I need a second quad. How similar is this to the enigma? If I have the reflets d'ombres quad and ombres perlees de chanel quint already, and the kaska beige quad coming, which other one do I get? This or enigma? I'm torn! I'm far too indecisive.


----------



## Kansashalo

bluejinx said:


> Oooh!!! Now I want THIS quad!! I just phoned bg and switched the enigma quad to the kaska beige quad. Now I wonder if I need a second quad. How similar is this to the enigma? If I have the reflets d'ombres quad and ombres perlees de chanel quint already, and the kaska beige quad coming, which other one do I get? This or enigma? I'm torn! I'm far too indecisive.



I don't think they are that similar that you couldn't have both - personally I would get the engima quad too.  That is a 'go to' quad for me and the colors work together effortlessly, whether you one wear one, two, three or all four together.


----------



## bluejinx

Kansashalo said:


> I don't think they are that similar that you couldn't have both - personally I would get the engima quad too.  That is a 'go to' quad for me and the colors work together effortlessly, whether you one wear one, two, three or all four together.



Except I'm NOT getting 3 quads. So if I get kaska beige, I'm only getting one more! So this one, or enigma, or dunes. Eek!!! The more time I debate the more quads I keep un-eliminating!! Wrong direction!!!


----------



## pellarin22

I just got my Fauve eye shadow today and I love it!


----------



## Cheryl

Does anybody know when the Summer collection will be available?


----------



## mspera

*Bluejinx* my vote is for dunes. Such versatile neutrals. To me, I use such a smaller amount of the dark contour color, so having the others as bases and highlighters works out well.  i am a neutral kind of gal, so thats just my two cents. . Whichever 2 you decide on will be fabulous for you.


----------



## bluejinx

mspera said:


> *Bluejinx* my vote is for dunes. Such versatile neutrals. To me, I use such a smaller amount of the dark contour color, so having the others as bases and highlighters works out well.  i am a neutral kind of gal, so thats just my two cents. . Whichever 2 you decide on will be fabulous for you.



I'm totally a neutrals girl. That's the problem. Trying to break out of my box. My go tos for everyday is the naked palette, bobbi brown nude palette (fall09) and I'm DYING to get my hands on the chantecaille dolphins palette. 12 days and it will be MINE!!!
Dunes is my long time lemming but I'm trying to fight it. (I fear I'll lose!!)


----------



## nekonat

*bluejinx* I think that if you want to go outside your comfort zone, stick with kaska beige (I have and LOVE) and go with something different.  Dunes is still neutral so maybe something fun like the new summer collection that's coming out or Enigma?


----------



## elisaq

Here are my most recent Chanel purchases.  The Pearl Glow Powder, Glossimer, and Rouge Allure lipstick are part of the Tourbillon D'Eclat de Chanel Asia Exclusive collection.  I ordered these from a seller in Singapore, something that I've never done before since I'm usually too impatient to wait ~3 weeks for a package, also there hasn't been anything in the past that I wanted so much as to pay the marked-up prices.  In this case, there were 5 products that I really wanted (actually there were more, but I've got to draw the line somewhere!) so I just went ahead and took the leap.  I just took some basic photos, but will try to add some swatches soon if anyone is interested (it got dark soon after I took these pics).  I'm hoping to pick up the Rouge Coco Peregrina and the Aragonite Glossimer soon and can compare these, but I did compare the Liaison Glossimer to Galactic and it is quite different (I'll post that photo next).  

I have no idea what to expect from the silver and pearl powders.  A few years ago I bought a highlighter palette at NM called "So Chanel", just because it was so pretty, and it did absolutely nothing on my skin!  I still use it though, it's a total placebo affect LoL.  I hope these at least show up on my skin!  Lastly, the eyelash curler is just cool.  I didn't need it at all, not one bit, I've been perfectly happy with my Shu-Uemura one, but being the Chanel beauty junkie that I am, I still bought it.


----------



## elisaq

Here is a close-up of the Liaison Glossimer, and another photo of it compared to some of my other lighter Glossimers.

L to R: Moonlight, Glitter, Galactic, Liaison.  I'm hoping to pick up Aragonite, but from what I've seen it is pretty similar to Galactic.


----------



## elisaq

Last post for the night (I promise!!)

When my package arrived, there was a surprise gift inside (which made me get over my guilt a little for spending so much money):  this beautiful music box!  

It's a real music box that you can wind up and watch Coco twirl around with the music... and it comes with a mini Coco M pure parfum.


----------



## girlygirl3

*elisaq *- how pretty!  i love that rouge allure lipstick!
i've never purchased online like that either and you got a little gift too!
thanks for posting!


----------



## nekonat

elisaq said:


> Here are my most recent Chanel purchases.  The Pearl Glow Powder, Glossimer, and Rouge Allure lipstick are part of the Tourbillon D'Eclat de Chanel Asia Exclusive collection.  I ordered these from a seller in Singapore, something that I've never done before since I'm usually too impatient to wait ~3 weeks for a package, also there hasn't been anything in the past that I wanted so much as to pay the marked-up prices.  In this case, there were 5 products that I really wanted (actually there were more, but I've got to draw the line somewhere!) so I just went ahead and took the leap.  I just took some basic photos, but will try to add some swatches soon if anyone is interested (it got dark soon after I took these pics).  I'm hoping to pick up the Rouge Coco Peregrina and the Aragonite Glossimer soon and can compare these, but I did compare the Liaison Glossimer to Galactic and it is quite different (I'll post that photo next).
> 
> I have no idea what to expect from the silver and pearl powders.  A few years ago I bought a highlighter palette at NM called "So Chanel", just because it was so pretty, and it did absolutely nothing on my skin!  I still use it though, it's a total placebo affect LoL.  I hope these at least show up on my skin!  Lastly, the eyelash curler is just cool.  I didn't need it at all, not one bit, I've been perfectly happy with my Shu-Uemura one, but being the Chanel beauty junkie that I am, I still bought it.



So pretty!!!!! I'm curious about the powder and how it applies-is the applicator a giant sponge??


----------



## skydive nikki

So, thanks to reading this thread, I picked up Jersey Rose lipstick, and gris scintillant.  Love them!


----------



## Kansashalo

Just trying to patiently wait until 4/6 ....


----------



## skydive nikki

Whats 4/6?  The new collection?  Nevermind.  The new lipsticks


----------



## exotikittenx

bluejinx said:


> Oooh!!! Now I want THIS quad!! I just phoned bg and switched the enigma quad to the kaska beige quad. Now I wonder if I need a second quad. How similar is this to the enigma? If I have the reflets d'ombres quad and ombres perlees de chanel quint already, and the kaska beige quad coming, which other one do I get? This or enigma? I'm torn! I'm far too indecisive.




Do you mean how close is the Murano or the kaska?  Murano is nothing like the Enigma quad.  It's quite gorgeous, like greenish blue shades and a pretty pink.


----------



## Love Of My Life

yep, April 6th is the big day for the launch of teh new Chanel rouge shine....


----------



## skydive nikki

I was planning on going to the launch party at macys, but not sure if I really want to go after working a long day.  It is only on Thursday and friday.  Do you all think it is worth it?


----------



## Mette

I picked up three Rouge Coco Shines yesterday:
- Boy (54)
- Unique (51)
- Deauville (67)

Will post some photos in the coming days.


----------



## nicci404

nekonat said:


> So pretty!!!!! I'm curious about the powder and how it applies-is the applicator a giant sponge??



same here! I am really curious about the Pearl Glow powder...


----------



## Beenie

Is it just the Rouge Shines coming out tomorrow or all the summer collection? I am really wanting to test out the peach bronzer. I may wait to ask for that as a B-day pressie but I am not sure yet. Judging by the colors of foundation Chanel sells, I think the pink (looks too light for me) will sell out quick and I may be OK with waiting until May for the peach. 

Also want to check out the new quad...LOVE green shadows.


----------



## Love Of My Life

just thought it was the rouge shine... can someone else chime in if it is the

summer collection, too.... thanks


----------



## pond23

^ I think only the Rouge Coco Shines are coming out tomorrow. I hope I am wrong!


----------



## Bethc

^^ I think that's correct.


----------



## ellacoach

I want 3 of the rouge coco shines...oh boy...


----------



## nicci404

I have Boy but I really want to look at the other shades but I shouldn't buy...I'm trying to cut back on my glosses and lipsticks...ugh. I know I'll be so tempted, especially when my SA kept calling & reminding me.


----------



## elisaq

The Rouge Coco Shines are finally up on chanel.com, Saks, NM ...  finally!!

Saks has free shipping (no minimum) with code "SORRY"

*Free Shipping offer valid with any purchase through Wednesday, April 13, 2011, at 11:59pm (ET). Limit of five promo codes per order. Offer valid at saks.com only. To redeem, select Standard shipping and enter promotional code: SORRY. Valid on shipments to US addresses only.


----------



## elisaq

NM online has an exclusive Rouge Coco Shine  "Misia", and Saks doesn't have Biarritz listed, but they have one called "Antigone 60".

There aren't even those lousy swatches on the NM website yet, I'm dying to know what it looks like!
Could this be the LE coral one??

BG has the RCS listed, but "product unavailable" shows up, and Nordstrom isn't even showing they carry Chanel... probably by the end of today this madness will go away


----------



## elisaq

Just read the comments on karlasugar's Rouge Coco Shine swatch page, and here's how someone described Misia: 

"looks scary coral-orange in the tube, but on the lips reminded me of a warmer Sirop glossimer. "

I have Sirop and LOVE it, so I think I will definitely be purchasing at least Misia!!


----------



## Bethc

I'm heading over to BG now, I can't wait to see the new colors.


----------



## elisaq

Oh I wish I could take the rest of the day off LoL.

I just came across this (older) blog post which has all 25 RCS colors listed (swatches aren't great. but the full list is nice):

http://www.beautycrazed.ca/2011/03/rouge-coco-shine-arrives-finally.html

I'd love to see swatches of Misia and Flying Cloud (<-- of course I like the one that is unavailable).


----------



## cassandra22007

Neiman's webpage is redesigned and I can't find Chanel--nothing comes up when I search for it... That is very strange. 

Sooooo frustrated that the summer collection isn't out yet!


----------



## elisaq

cassandra22007 said:


> Neiman's webpage is redesigned and I can't find Chanel--nothing comes up when I search for it... That is very strange.
> 
> Sooooo frustrated that the summer collection isn't out yet!



Do you mean Nordstroms?  I can see NM's Chanel page, but noticed this morning that Nordstroms isn't even showing it has Chanel... How strange in this day and age that these big companies can't transition/update their websites smoothly...


----------



## elisaq

Sorry for the mass comments, I think I just got too excited this morning.  I found this blog which has links to swatches of Misia, Flying Cloud and Antigone (among others).

http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.com/2011/02/chanel-rouge-coco-shine-swatches.html

I now want Canotier and Misia, and fell in love with Flying Cloud so much that I just went and bought an overpriced one on evilbay from an international seller ... Misia looks pretty close to Flying Cloud (I like FC a little more, it's more pink and less orange, slightly), but I'm such a coral-loving freak that I need both.


----------



## cassandra22007

That is so weird because I see it on Nordstrom.com but not NM! I have the NM Chanel makeup page bookmarked and it just takes me to the homepage, and Chanel is not listed under beauty brands.


----------



## karester

cassandra22007 said:


> That is so weird because I see it on Nordstrom.com but not NM! I have the NM Chanel makeup page bookmarked and it just takes me to the homepage, and Chanel is not listed under beauty brands.



I just went to NM beauty page, clicked on Brands and Chanel showed up for me under Color. Weird.


----------



## Kansashalo

In 13 minutes, I leave work and head over to Chanel.


----------



## Bethc

Ok, went a little overboard at BG... 

Misia
Unique
Romance
Chance
Advantage
Bonheur
Monte Carlo
Bel Ami
and also Miami Peach polish

I also picked up Gardenia from summer at the Chanel on 57th st.
Both BG and Bloomies have said they won't have summer until late April, so I guess only the Chanel stores have it right now?


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

I just picked up Cavaliere along with the new Vitalumiere foundation. Five of the colors were already sold out when I got to the store at 4:00 so I didn't get to see everything. I'm going to go back this weekend or to a different department store and hopefully have more time to swatch the colors. I'm sure I'll be coming home with a few more.


----------



## nicci404

Bethc said:


> Ok, went a little overboard at BG...
> 
> Misia
> Unique
> Romance
> Chance
> Advantage
> Bonheur
> Monte Carlo
> Bel Ami
> and also Miami Peach polish
> 
> I also picked up Gardenia from summer at the Chanel on 57th st.
> Both BG and Bloomies have said they won't have summer until late April, so I guess only the Chanel stores have it right now?



wow!  do you mind posting pictures??


----------



## Bethc

^^Absolutely, when I came home today it was raining, so I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## Maedi

elisaq said:


> Oh I wish I could take the rest of the day off LoL.
> 
> I just came across this (older) blog post which has all 25 RCS colors listed (swatches aren't great. but the full list is nice):
> 
> http://www.beautycrazed.ca/2011/03/rouge-coco-shine-arrives-finally.html
> 
> I'd love to see swatches of Misia and Flying Cloud (<-- of course I like the one that is unavailable).



elisaq - you could also check out these colors on Chanel.fr or Chanel.de - they are on these European sites. The quality is the usual Chanel.com quality. Hope this helps.


----------



## monokuro

Visited the chanel counter and picked up Boy and Bel-Ami.. =D 
I'm in love! and I want more!! Haha.. ><


----------



## pond23

I ordered Bonheur RC Shine, and pre-ordered a few items from the summer collection.

I still have my eye on Romance, Aventure, Boy, Monte Carlo, Chance ...


----------



## nicci404

I picked up the last Deauville at the counter tonight...might go back for Fetiche.


----------



## Mette

BagsAreMyBabies said:


> I just picked up Cavaliere along with the new Vitalumiere foundation. Five of the colors were already sold out when I got to the store at 4:00 so I didn't get to see everything. I'm going to go back this weekend or to a different department store and hopefully have more time to swatch the colors. I'm sure I'll be coming home with a few more.


I really wanted Cavaliere but it was sold out.  It's such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I also got deauville & cavaliere.. love them!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mette said:


> I really wanted Cavaliere but it was sold out. It's such a gorgeous colour!


 

   cavaliere was available at SFA....maybe you can call and they

   can send... good luck


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

Mette said:


> I really wanted Cavaliere but it was sold out.  It's such a gorgeous colour!



Aw, bummer! I can't believe so many were sold out so soon on the first day!!! You'll get it though! It really is a great color!


----------



## Bethc

Bethc said:


> Ok, went a little overboard at BG...
> 
> Misia
> Unique
> Romance
> Chance
> Advantage
> Bonheur
> Monte Carlo
> Bel Ami


 

As promised, attached are the new lippies.. I wore Bel Ami today and loved it,  I really like the texture!   Boy is the top, center.


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

OK, so I have to ask now that many of you have had today to wear your new lipsticks - Does anyone else find them uncomfortably drying? Is this just me? I'm feeling a little bummed out - especially since I really want to go back and get other colors.


----------



## elisaq

Bethc said:


> As promised, attached are the new lippies.. I wore Bel Ami today and loved it,  I really like the texture!   Boy is the top, center.



Wow!  I love all of the plum colored ones!


----------



## Bethc

^^ thank you!!

There are really good pics of the NM/BG exclusives here...
http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/


----------



## Lady Stardust

I'm considering getting Monte Carlo and Romance but I'm still a bit unsure on these bc a lot of times with sheer lip colors I get excited for about 10 minutes then get mad bc they're too sheer lol.  I like bold lips (my lips are also very naturally pigmented so sheer for me might not be the same definition for someone else) but these do look very pretty so I'm torn...


----------



## Beenie

Nice lippie haul, *Bethc*!


----------



## Bethc

^^Thanks...  This time I really am joining your ban!!


----------



## babyontheway

That is the mother load of lippies!  I want them all!  I really want chance, boy and bel ami  Would you describe bel ami as purple/brown?  I see some blogs has it listed as purple brown and others as rosewood brown.  TIA


Bethc said:


> As promised, attached are the new lippies.. I wore Bel Ami today and loved it,  I really like the texture!   Boy is the top, center.


----------



## mspera

*Bethc* - loving your Chanel coco shines!!  Congrats on such beautiful colors. Loving Chance and Aventure - need to go see them irl and try some on.  I am such an "in person" shopper.  Need to see it, feel it, try it.


----------



## nicci404

Bethc said:


> As promised, attached are the new lippies.. I wore Bel Ami today and loved it,  I really like the texture!   Boy is the top, center.



very nice!!  how does Misia look on you? I heard it's a coral shade?


----------



## girlygirl3

BagsAreMyBabies said:


> OK, so I have to ask now that many of you have had today to wear your new lipsticks - Does anyone else find them uncomfortably drying? Is this just me? I'm feeling a little bummed out - especially since I really want to go back and get other colors.


 
I'd like to know too!
I purchased 2 Dior Addicts which are supposed to be so moisturizing but one of them is uncomfortably dry!  However, the other one isn't.  I wonder what causes this.  It may be worthwhile to try another color.


----------



## goodmornin

I just bought rebelle! Such a nice coral-ish sheer red! I tried the others and it just looked like I was wearing lip gloss...


----------



## krazydaisy

BagsAreMyBabies said:


> OK, so I have to ask now that many of you have had today to wear your new lipsticks - Does anyone else find them uncomfortably drying? Is this just me? I'm feeling a little bummed out - especially since I really want to go back and get other colors.



you know, i wore camellia rouge coco lipstick today and i thought it was a bit drying, i only have 3 rouge coco lipsticks and i find they are all kind of drying. idk if it's just me but i have to put a gloss over it to make it feel less drying. i tried mac lipstick and thought they were not as drying [some of them]


----------



## krazydaisy

girlygirl3 said:


> I'd like to know too!
> I purchased 2 Dior Addicts which are supposed to be so moisturizing but one of them is uncomfortably dry!  However, the other one isn't.  I wonder what causes this.  It may be worthwhile to try another color.



i bought hte dior lip glow and thought it was drying when they advertise it to be moisturizing, boy i was wrong


----------



## girlygirl3

krazydaisy said:


> i bought hte dior lip glow and thought it was drying when they advertise it to be moisturizing, boy i was wrong


 
The lip glow too?
I'll just have to try the new RC Shines myself.  Usually I don't feel the dryness right away but maybe an hour later.
They're so pretty ...


----------



## girlygirl3

krazydaisy said:


> you know, i wore camellia rouge coco lipstick today and i thought it was a bit drying, i only have 3 rouge coco lipsticks and i find they are all kind of drying. idk if it's just me but i have to put a gloss over it to make it feel less drying. i tried mac lipstick and thought they were not as drying [some of them]


 
Rouge cocos are drying on me too.  I wear them because I love the colors!


----------



## Kansashalo

I picked up Cavaliere and Bel-Ami! 



girlygirl3 said:


> The lip glow too?
> I'll just have to try the new RC Shines myself. Usually I don't feel the dryness right away but *maybe an hour later*.
> They're so pretty ...


 
I noticed that too but I thought maybe it was just my lips. lol I still love them though.


----------



## pond23

I wore Bonheur RC Shine yesterday, and my lips felt pretty moisturized for a few hours. I find the regular Rouge Cocos to be drying, but not the new Shines (at least not Bonheur). But I wonder if the dryness varies by shade.


----------



## sweetart

i just stopped by the Nordies Chanel counter on my way to apple and picked up Evasion, Canotier, and Biarritz. I love the RC shines because the regular RCs were drying on me.

My SA (who is also the mgr) said she talked to the national account rep? this morning and was told the Summer collection would probably arrive sooner than expected! Hopefully she's right because the original date was 4/22!


----------



## Lady Stardust

I think I'm the only one who doesn't find the Rouge Cocos drying it seems!  They're super super creamy and hydrating on me


----------



## cassandra22007

Wow, I STILL don't have a Chanel on NM.com... Not under color, skincare, even fragrance. That is so weird. 

Congrats on all the pretty new lipsticks ladies! I don't really wear lipstick so this collection doesn't really excite me. I'm too anxious for the summer collection! I can't wait for Lilium and the bronzer.


----------



## Bethc

I don't find them drying either.

The summer collection is in at Saks NYC and the have an LE shine too... Antigone.


----------



## babyontheway

the only way I can find chanel is to go under the general category.  This happened a while ago but it showed back up in a few days 


cassandra22007 said:


> Wow, I STILL don't have a Chanel on NM.com... Not under color, skincare, even fragrance. That is so weird.
> 
> Congrats on all the pretty new lipsticks ladies! I don't really wear lipstick so this collection doesn't really excite me. I'm too anxious for the summer collection! I can't wait for Lilium and the bronzer.


----------



## nicci404

cassandra22007 said:


> Wow, I STILL don't have a Chanel on NM.com... Not under color, skincare, even fragrance. That is so weird.
> 
> Congrats on all the pretty new lipsticks ladies! I don't really wear lipstick so this collection doesn't really excite me. I'm too anxious for the summer collection! I can't wait for Lilium and the bronzer.


 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...entId=cat000294&masterId=cat4830738&navAction=


----------



## gga

nicci404 said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...entId=cat000294&masterId=cat4830738&navAction=



I clicked on the link.  It took me to a page with some shoes.  I still don't get a Chanel page to pop up on NM either.


----------



## cassandra22007

nicci404 said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...entId=cat000294&masterId=cat4830738&navAction=



It just takes me to the home page!

What is going on? Did I fall into a Chanel-less Black Hole?


----------



## nicci404

really? It takes me right to Chanel. sorry about that...

I can find it under color and skincare. But my page is set to the old website not the new one for some reason. I'll try it on my computer at home tonight, since it takes me to the new site.


----------



## elisaq

nicci404 said:


> really? It takes me right to Chanel. sorry about that...
> 
> I can find it under color and skincare. But my page is set to the old website not the new one for some reason. I'll try it on my computer at home tonight, since it takes me to the new site.



That link took me to the NM chanel page too with Vanessa Paradis.  wierd!


----------



## jpgoeth

Lady Stardust said:


> I think I'm the only one who doesn't find the Rouge Cocos drying it seems!  They're super super creamy and hydrating on me



Me too, I love them.  

Anyone who's debating getting Sari d'eau should get it immediately!  I thought it would be far to orange-y, but I tried it on today and it's BEAUTIFUL.  I also saw the Antigone shade and I didn't love it.  It was too dark for my taste and skin, but I think ladies with darker skin (meaning darker than really pale - I almost always wear the lightest shade of foundation in any line) might love it.


----------



## girlygirl3

I tried on Bonheur and while it was nice, it was too similar in color to what I already had.   Monte Carlo on the other hand was a pleasant surprise!  It looks orange-y to me in the tube but on my lips it's a nice spring-summer shade of red!
For the RC Shines though I noticed that I need a liner.  They feather out like crazy.


----------



## nicci404

Now I can't find Chanel anywhere on NM.com either on the new site. I really dislike the new layout.

I think it has something to do w/it being a "beta" site for now...

http://beta.neimanmarcus.com/store/index.jsp

also weird - when I use Internet Explorer it takes me to the regular site. When I use Google Chrome - I am taken to the beta site.


----------



## nicci404

last post - sorry! I had my BF click on the beta link from his computer and he is taken to a broken page. From the broken page, he clicked on Designers which took him to the normal page and from then he was able to find Chanel.


----------



## Love Of My Life

with my BG gift card got a few more of the Chanel rouge lip shine....liking them so far


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I was able to see the RC shines in person. I loved quite a few, but only purchased one!  I chose Aventure. Being that it is so sheer, I do have to reapply quite often. And by the end of the night, the color was still there on my lips (like a stain) but the shine had faded. Even so, I still like it and would purchase another.


----------



## mspera

*Itsanaddiction* - such a beautiful color!! Congrats!


----------



## jpgoeth

it'sanaddiction said:


> I was able to see the RC shines in person. I loved quite a few, but only purchased one!  I chose Aventure. Being that it is so sheer, I do have to reapply quite often. And by the end of the night, the color was still there on my lips (like a stain) but the shine had faded. Even so, I still like it and would purchase another.



I almost got this one, too!  I think it'll be my next purchase


----------



## ladygris

What are your go-to 'wow' shades of any Chanel lipstick? Something a little bit different, that makes you double-take when you see your own reflection! I currently own Rouge Allure in Excessive, Rouge Coco in Cambon and Rouge Coco Shine in Aventure.

I love the textures of all the Chanels and now I'm seeking my next conquest, but there's too much choice to try them all on!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

ladygris said:


> What are your go-to 'wow' shades of any Chanel lipstick? Something a little bit different, that makes you double-take when you see your own reflection! I currently own Rouge Allure in Excessive, Rouge Coco in Cambon and Rouge Coco Shine in Aventure.
> 
> I love the textures of all the Chanels and now I'm seeking my next conquest, but there's too much choice to try them all on!



Some 'WoW!' shades: Rouge Coco in Paris, Rouge Coco in Gabrielle

In a more 'subtle'/daywear "wow": Rouge Coco in Rose Comete, Rouge Coco in Cashmere (for a look like Mariah Carey), and Rouge Coco Shine in Boy (perfect for that chic low makeup look).


----------



## ladygris

Sonic Peaches said:


> Some 'WoW!' shades: Rouge Coco in Paris, Rouge Coco in Gabrielle
> 
> In a more 'subtle'/daywear "wow": Rouge Coco in Rose Comete, Rouge Coco in Cashmere (for a look like Mariah Carey), and Rouge Coco Shine in Boy (perfect for that chic low makeup look).



I'll keep an eye out for those shades, thanks! I actually have Boy in a sample (along with Liberte, Monte Carlo and Aventure) and it's almost exactly the same colour as my lips, so it acts almost the same as a clear lip gloss! So it definitely works as a no-makeup makeup look.


----------



## bluejinx

im wearing the reflet d"ombres palette right now and i think i love it!! Im stunned this is the first time ive ever worn gold or green shadow but i actually like the result. I never thought Id wear all four colours!


----------



## Spfstar

Hmm... I haven't check the threads fully but have you all heard they are discountinuing Pro Lumiere? 

I just purchased my first bottle last month! Love it! I'm so dissapointed that I've finally found a great foundation and now they are getting rid of it! :wondering


----------



## nicci404

Spfstar said:


> Hmm... I haven't check the threads fully but have you all heard they are discountinuing Pro Lumiere?
> 
> I just purchased my first bottle last month! Love it! I'm so dissapointed that I've finally found a great foundation and now they are getting rid of it! :wondering




I   don't use it but also heard that as well..


----------



## sign_coach925T

nicci404 said:


> I   don't use it but also heard that as well..


 
i am shock to hear about pro lumiere especially with teint just axed; but when i bought aqua a few weeks back teh shop girl did mention something about a new foundation to be released in autumn with a much expanded shade range.


----------



## nicci404

sign_coachboi said:


> i am shock to hear about pro lumiere especially with teint just axed; but when i bought aqua a few weeks back teh shop girl did mention something about a new foundation to be released in autumn with a much expanded shade range.



I'll be curious to try! finally, they will provide more shades...I hope they have some good fair shades to choose from.


----------



## elisaq

ladygris said:


> What are your go-to 'wow' shades of any Chanel lipstick? Something a little bit different, that makes you double-take when you see your own reflection! I currently own Rouge Allure in Excessive, Rouge Coco in Cambon and Rouge Coco Shine in Aventure.
> 
> I love the textures of all the Chanels and now I'm seeking my next conquest, but there's too much choice to try them all on!



Rouge Allure Genial (187) and Super (167) from last summer's Le Pop-Up  Collection that, unfortunately, are so hard to find.  At one time I had a back-up of Genial, but I sold it and have regretted it ever since.  There are a lot of nice colors out there I'm sure, but I've yet to find one that packs the punch as either of those two.

I do love the Extrait Gloss in Emoi, I think it might be a color that would look gorgeous on anyone.


----------



## G&Smommy

Anyone have a good lip liner recommendation for the Rouge Coco Shines that really brings out the different colors?  I bought Boy, Elise, Monte Carlo, and Bonheur and I have to say that they all look rather similar with my usual MAC Plum lipliner.  I don't see much variation in color at all.  If anyone has a recommendation for a Chanel or non-Chanel lipliner to bring out the colors, I would appreciate it.

Jennifer


----------



## elisaq

G&Smommy said:


> Anyone have a good lip liner recommendation for the Rouge Coco Shines that really brings out the different colors?  I bought Boy, Elise, Monte Carlo, and Bonheur and I have to say that they all look rather similar with my usual MAC Plum lipliner.  I don't see much variation in color at all.  If anyone has a recommendation for a Chanel or non-Chanel lipliner to bring out the colors, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Jennifer



Mac Subculture is, IMO, a perfect liner because it basically matches my (average-pigmented) lips and doesn't change the colors of my lipsticks/glosses.  I love it, it's the only non-Chanel product that I use consistently.  I have Chanel Nude and Praline lip liners, but feel like they are too brown/dark (Nude is definitely not "nude" on me!)


----------



## pond23

^ I second the MAC Subculture lip liner rec. My favorite Chanel lip liner is Natural.


----------



## G&Smommy

Thanks, elisaq and pond23!  I will try the MAC subculture.  

Jennifer


----------



## jpgoeth

Does anyone have the fluid eye shadows?  I just discovered them the other day and I'm in LOVE!  They remind me a lot of a CoverGirl product that I loved in hs/college that was discontinued.  These are like that but grown up!  Love love love.  I bought splash (75) and torrent (100).  Now I'm looking at source (40), bay (50), and/or sand (68).  What else is out there?  Swatches?


----------



## spylove22

I bought a few coco shines this weekend, boy, aventure, sari d'eau, and chance. I wore boy today and I really like the color and texture. Does anyone know if Vanessa is wearing aventure in the promo pic? 
And I found pink pulsion nailpolish which I couldn't find for a long time, so into pinks now!


----------



## Cheryl

Does anybody know where I can still find Miami Peach besides the dreaded ebay?


----------



## Bethc

Cheryl said:


> Does anybody know where I can still find Miami Peach besides the dreaded ebay?



You're in luck it was just re-launched last week @ BG and Neimans, it's on their websites now.


----------



## karester

spylove22 said:


> I bought a few coco shines this weekend, boy, aventure, sari d'eau, and chance. I wore boy today and I really like the color and texture. *Does anyone know if Vanessa is wearing aventure in the promo pic? *
> And I found pink pulsion nailpolish which I couldn't find for a long time, so into pinks now!



Pretty sure she's wearing Boy.


----------



## sign_coach925T

nicci404 said:


> I'll be curious to try! finally, they will provide more shades...I hope they have some good fair shades to choose from.



 I know it's not Chanel but Nars sheerglow in  siberia is a good match for fair  tones (some of my fair friends use that)


----------



## spylove22

karester said:


> Pretty sure she's wearing Boy.


Thanks, that's what the SA said.


----------



## nicci404

sign_coachboi said:


> I know it's not Chanel but Nars sheerglow in  siberia is a good match for fair  tones (some of my fair friends use that)



thanks but NARS Sheer Glow doesn't work for me  Right now, I'm using a sample of Dior Nude Natural Glow in Ivory and might purchase. I have Vitalumiere Aqua in B10 & I really like it but I feel it's still a little off.


----------



## sign_coach925T

nicci404 said:


> thanks but NARS Sheer Glow doesn't work for me  Right now, I'm using a sample of Dior Nude Natural Glow in Ivory and might purchase. I have Vitalumiere Aqua in B10 & I really like it but I feel it's still a little off.



Have you tried any  of the chanel white essentiel line there is a fluid & compact foundation but it's only available in china, Australia, & new zealand  they say you can use le blanc base to lighten foundation but i find it very fragrant ( scents don't usually bother me ). You might be in luck for autumn because this new line is basically doubling current shade selection.


----------



## elisaq

sign_coachboi said:


> Have you tried any  of the chanel white essentiel line there is a fluid & compact foundation but it's only available in china, Australia, & new zealand  they say you can use le blanc base to lighten foundation but i find it very fragrant ( scents don't usually bother me ). You might be in luck for autumn because this new line is basically doubling current shade selection.



Izzy's Beauty has some White Essentiel products (fluid, compact, loose powder etc.)  It is a shame that they don't carry it in the US since it's really hard to buy skin makeup without testing it first.


----------



## sweetart

Hey ladies! i just got a call from my Chanel SA at Nordies... The summer collection just arrived in store! I'm going to head over after work


----------



## nicci404

sign_coachboi said:


> Have you tried any of the chanel white essentiel line there is a fluid & compact foundation but it's only available in china, Australia, & new zealand  they say you can use le blanc base to lighten foundation but i find it very fragrant ( scents don't usually bother me ). You might be in luck for autumn because this new line is basically doubling current shade selection.


 
no, I have not but I really want to! I wish it was here in the US  what do you think of the le blanc base?


----------



## nicci404

sweetart said:


> Hey ladies! i just got a call from my Chanel SA at Nordies... The summer collection just arrived in store! I'm going to head over after work


 
hope the work day goes by quickly!


----------



## Beriloffun

sweetart said:


> Hey ladies! i just got a call from my Chanel SA at Nordies... The summer collection just arrived in store! I'm going to head over after work



Oh! yay! Post pics of what you get!!

Does anyone know if Macys got them in yet?


----------



## scarlet555

spylove22 said:


> Thanks, that's what the SA said.


 
if you go on chanel.com, it tells you what vanessa is wearing and with what lipliner.  She is wearing boy with a lipliner.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Beriloffun said:


> Oh! yay! Post pics of what you get!!
> 
> Does anyone know if Macys got them in yet?


Hope so, got a GC to blow if so


----------



## sign_coach925T

elisaq said:


> Izzy's Beauty has some White Essentiel products (fluid, compact, loose powder etc.)  It is a shame that they don't carry it in the US since it's really hard to buy skin makeup without testing it first.



My friend & I always talk about how crazy it is we can't buy it in states. It took awhile before aqua even came to states & I love that product. I really want white essentiel base that's what I have been looking for a base with spf that illuminates. I like for all my products to have SPF. I would love to know about Izzy beauty thoughts on the white essentiel base?


----------



## sign_coach925T

nicci404 said:


> no, I have not but I really want to! I wish it was here in the US  what do you think of the le blanc base?



I tried both le blanc base and base illumiere (trying out samples)  I am on the fence about buying le blanc because it's very fragrant. I normal don't care about that but it is noticeable to me. Le blanc when first applied looks like nothing but after a minute it really does " warm up" skin tone but minus bronzy effect.  Although it is white I don't get a white cast on my skin & I am a darker tone. I wore le blanc over & under double perfection. If I do it over double it does lighten my foundation.  Base lumiere I hate although it gives instant illumination as day goes on it gets shiny & then goes to hell ! As for Chanel bases I would opt for le blanc because it does give uniform look & no shine but I really want to try Chanel white essentiel base as it has SPF 25 & illuminates perfect combo but can't get it in states  As of current I am still staying with my usual Chanel uv essentiel SPF 50.


----------



## nicci404

sign_coachboi said:


> I tried both le blanc base and base illumiere (trying out samples) I am on the fence about buying le blanc because it's very fragrant. I normal don't care about that but it is noticeable to me. Le blanc when first applied looks like nothing but after a minute it really does " warm up" skin tone but minus bronzy effect. Although it is white I don't get a white cast on my skin & I am a darker tone. I wore le blanc over & under double perfection. If I do it over double it does lighten my foundation. Base lumiere I hate although it gives instant illumination as day goes on it gets shiny & then goes to hell ! As for Chanel bases I would opt for le blanc because it does give uniform look & no shine but I really want to try Chanel white essentiel base as it has SPF 25 & illuminates perfect combo but can't get it in states  As of current I am still staying with my usual Chanel uv essentiel SPF 50.


 
I totally forgot that I actually do have the le blanc base! But I have only used it three times. Right now, it's in a bag of other make-up I don't use underneath my sink  I was really curious about the base lumiere but since my skin is somewhat oily and from your review, I will pass.

I want to try the white essential base as well. I think I saw a few on Ebay and was curious about the liquid foundation but never purchased foundation online before, so I am kind of skeptical. 

thanks for reminding me to use my uv essential!


----------



## sweetart

sign_coachboi said:


> I tried both le blanc base and base illumiere (trying out samples)  I am on the fence about buying le blanc because it's very fragrant. I normal don't care about that but it is noticeable to me. Le blanc when first applied looks like nothing but after a minute it really does " warm up" skin tone but minus bronzy effect.  Although it is white I don't get a white cast on my skin & I am a darker tone. I wore le blanc over & under double perfection. If I do it over double it does lighten my foundation.  Base lumiere I hate although it gives instant illumination as day goes on it gets shiny & then goes to hell ! As for Chanel bases I would opt for le blanc because it does give uniform look & no shine but I really want to try Chanel white essentiel base as it has SPF 25 & illuminates perfect combo but can't get it in states  As of current I am still staying with my usual Chanel uv essentiel SPF 50.



I have the base lumiere but i havent really used it. My SA actually recommended it over le blanc since it's oil free but it sure doesn't sound like it is! 


I went over to Nordies after logging off for the day and picked up a few things from the summer collection!!

Rose Bronzing Powder - I wanted Corail but it was much more shimmery  
Rose Platine Stylo *gorgeous*
Pensee Glossimer - the most pigmented of the 3
Morning Rose Polish
Mimosa Polish

I swatched the quad on my way out so I could take a pic before dark in case anyone was intersted!


----------



## sign_coach925T

nicci404 said:


> I totally forgot that I actually do have the le blanc base! But I have only used it three times. Right now, it's in a bag of other make-up I don't use underneath my sink  I was really curious about the base lumiere but since my skin is somewhat oily and from your review, I will pass.
> 
> I want to try the white essential base as well. I think I saw a few on Ebay and was curious about the liquid foundation but never purchased foundation online before, so I am kind of skeptical.
> 
> thanks for reminding me to use my uv essential!



 I am skeptical of skincare online especially when I do not know the product. Your welcome. Good luck !


----------



## sign_coach925T

sweetart said:


> I have the base lumiere but i havent really used it. My SA actually recommended it over le blanc since it's oil free but it sure doesn't sound like it is!
> 
> Oh wow you should of had them make you a sample of both bases  that's what I did. I wore base lumiere with double perfection ( best powder I own ) and I feel it actually interfered with it. I also wore base lumiere with Mac select sheer pressed & it looked worst later on in day. I found that I reached more for le blanc than base lumiere but I am unsure about le blanc as it is very fragrant. I will give it A couple more weeks to decide


----------



## sweetart

sign_coachboi said:


> sweetart said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the base lumiere but i havent really used it. My SA actually recommended it over le blanc since it's oil free but it sure doesn't sound like it is!
> 
> Oh wow you should of had them make you a sample of both bases  that's what I did. I wore base lumiere with double perfection ( best powder I own ) and I feel it actually interfered with it. I also wore base lumiere with Mac select sheer pressed & it looked worst later on in day. I found that I reached more for le blanc than base lumiere but I am unsure about le blanc as it is very fragrant. I will give it A couple more weeks to decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have! I just assumed oil free would be better..I'll have to give it a try, it does make the skin look nice just by itself though
Click to expand...


----------



## Beriloffun

Called macys, they won't be getting the summer collection in till may! Guess who's going to nordstrom this weekend!


----------



## Beriloffun

sweetart said:


> I have the base lumiere but i havent really used it. My SA actually recommended it over le blanc since it's oil free but it sure doesn't sound like it is!
> 
> 
> I went over to Nordies after logging off for the day and picked up a few things from the summer collection!!
> 
> Rose Bronzing Powder - I wanted Corail but it was much more shimmery
> Rose Platine Stylo *gorgeous*
> Pensee Glossimer - the most pigmented of the 3
> Morning Rose Polish
> Mimosa Polish
> 
> I swatched the quad on my way out so I could take a pic before dark in case anyone was intersted!



Awesome buys! I can't wait tO try them Out. And thanks for the swatches of the quad! I can't really put my finger on the second color. On my iPhone it looks like a pale green?


----------



## sweetart

here's my haul! 










mimosa, morning rose [and english rose just for comparison] - more swatches in the chanel nail thread!





rose platine stylo, pensee glossimer













bronze rose







lilium quadra (i passed on this - just reposting)


----------



## Love Of My Life

got boy from my gc.. liking it so far.. also got deauville and cavaliere...


----------



## Beenie

Great goodies, *sweetart*! I want everything you posted (except I want corail bronzer). Ugh, I should totally stay away...summer collections are ALWAYS my downfall; MU, bags, clothes, ALL of summer!


----------



## sweetart

Beriloffun said:


> Awesome buys! I can't wait tO try them Out. And thanks for the swatches of the quad! I can't really put my finger on the second color. On my iPhone it looks like a pale green?


it's a really light green... lime green almost



Beenie said:


> Great goodies, *sweetart*! I want everything you posted (except I want corail bronzer). Ugh, I should totally stay away...summer collections are ALWAYS my downfall; MU, bags, clothes, ALL of summer!



thanks! i went in expecting to get the corail bronzer too but it was quite a bit more shimmery than the rose.  the blush in that one is really pretty though. I might go back and try it again but my sa suggested the rose too since i'm usually a greaseball


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> here's my haul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimosa, morning rose [and english rose just for comparison] - more swatches in the chanel nail thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose platine stylo, pensee glossimer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bronze rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilium quadra (i passed on this - just reposting)


 
How pretty!

I really like the rose bronze, rose platino stylo and the glossimer!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

sweetart said:


> here's my haul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimosa, morning rose [and english rose just for comparison] - more swatches in the chanel nail thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose platine stylo, pensee glossimer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bronze rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilium quadra (i passed on this - just reposting)


 
Beautiful! Thanks for posting. I really like the green polish, but I don't know if I would wear it. I may just get it anyway!


----------



## nicci404

nice sweetart! Morning Rose is so pretty! I'm skipping this collection and waiting for the Byzantine collection


----------



## Beenie

sweetart said:


> it's a really light green... lime green almost
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! i went in expecting to get the corail bronzer too but it was quite a bit more shimmery than the rose.  the blush in that one is really pretty though. I might go back and try it again but my sa suggested the rose too since i'm usually a greaseball


 
What brand and color foundation do you wear? I am curious since it seems, sight unseen, that the rose may be too light for me. I like that lillium quad a LOT but wonder if having regarde pearle makes me not need to look at that one.


----------



## sweetart

Beenie said:


> What brand and color foundation do you wear? I am curious since it seems, sight unseen, that the rose may be too light for me. I like that lillium quad a LOT but wonder if having regarde pearle makes me not need to look at that one.



I use nars punjab/mufe 127/chanel va in b30+b40. It works for me now but i probably wont be able to use it after the pool opens.


----------



## Beenie

sweetart said:


> I use nars punjab/mufe 127/chanel va in b30+b40. It works for me now but i probably wont be able to use it after the pool opens.


 
Alright, good to know since I won't even be able to wear it now, which I already suspected since I am a 153 in MUFE. ANd I am BARELY Chanel's darkest (B50) color before pool time.


----------



## spylove22

scarlet555 said:


> if you go on chanel.com, it tells you what vanessa is wearing and with what lipliner. She is wearing boy with a lipliner.


 
I looked but I couldn't find it, what lipliner is she wearing?


----------



## spylove22

I finally found pink pulsion.


----------



## mspera

^ That is a gorgeous color!!  Just checked eBay to see if I could track one down - $34.99 for it.  Boo.  Looks great on you - I would love it for a pedicure color.


----------



## jpgoeth

nicci404 said:


> nice sweetart! Morning Rose is so pretty! I'm skipping this collection and waiting for the Byzantine collection



I must have been under a rock for the past several months - Byzantine collection?!  When is that coming out?


----------



## jpgoeth

Any links for the Byzantine collection?  I just did a little googling and didn't come up with anything that was very informative.


----------



## ipudgybear

sweetart said:


> here's my haul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimosa, morning rose [and english rose just for comparison] - more swatches in the chanel nail thread!
> 
> 
> rose platine stylo, pensee glossimer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bronze rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilium quadra (i passed on this - just reposting)


Glossimer looks gorgeous. I love their glossimer. Mimosa looks great on you. How was the application for mimosa/?


Beenie said:


> Great goodies, *sweetart*! I want everything you posted (except I want corail bronzer). Ugh, I should totally stay away...summer collections are ALWAYS my downfall; MU, bags, clothes, ALL of summer!


Same here! Summer is where I break my bans! 


spylove22 said:


> I finally found pink pulsion.


Looks gorgeous on you. I wish I snagged it before when it came out.


----------



## spylove22

thank you all so much!


----------



## Beenie

spylove22 said:


> I finally found pink pulsion.


 
I LOVE it! I wanted to go get it this week but some stuff has come up and I have ZERO time for the mall (sad face) so hopefully I can get it next week! 



ipudgybear said:


> Same here! Summer is where I break my bans!


 
Yeah, summer is SO bad! I am slightly happy that I was not a Chanel gal last summer because that collection is ALL me and I would have bought every piece! But at least I was able to get my paws on the 2 lippies that I am obsessed with.


----------



## karester

Beenie said:


> Yeah, summer is SO bad! I am slightly happy that I was not a Chanel gal last summer because that collection is ALL me and I would have bought every piece! But at least I was able to get my paws on the 2 lippies that I am obsessed with.



Hey, I'm still trying to get a hold of Nouvelle Vague from last year.  I was in NYC last year when it came out and figured it could wait until I came back home to get it.  By the time I got back home, it was sold out.


----------



## Beenie

karester said:


> Hey, I'm still trying to get a hold of Nouvelle Vague from last year. I was in NYC last year when it came out and figured it could wait until I came back home to get it. By the time I got back home, it was sold out.


 
I also love that color. SO pretty!


----------



## elisaq

Yay, summer collection is up at chanel.com (w/free shipping).  Finally!

I just bought Mimosa.  I asked my Nordstrom SA to hold a bunch of stuff for me (the nail colors and coral bronzer).  I have a Chanel beauty event appt on Fri morning, but have no idea what the event is about, has anyone gone to one at Nordstroms this week?

also, does anyone have the new Rouge Allure in Sari Dore?  I wish I could just leave work and go to the mall and play with everything in the Summer collection!!


----------



## nicci404

jpgoeth said:


> I must have been under a rock for the past several months - Byzantine collection?! When is that coming out?


 

http://www.chicprofile.com/2010/12/...11-lumieres-byzantine-palette-sneak-peek.html

The palette is limited edition & only 1500 will be available. Supposed to come out in the fall. This is separate from the fall collection I heard. 

*Chanel Byzantine Makeup Collection for Fall 2011 *

Chanel Lumieres Byzantine Palette
Le Crayon Lèvres / Lip Pencil in shade Rouge/ Red
Les 4 Ombres in Topkapi
Joues Contraste Blush in two shades Or and Mocha
Soin Tendre Levres &#8211; clear lip balm
Le Vernis in shade #437 Coromandel

better pic of the palette...

http://londonprettyboy.wordpress.com/2010/12/15/chanel-lumieres-byzantines/


----------



## jpgoeth

nicci404 said:


> http://www.chicprofile.com/2010/12/...11-lumieres-byzantine-palette-sneak-peek.html
> 
> The palette is limited edition & only 1500 will be available. Supposed to come out in the fall. This is separate from the fall collection I heard.
> 
> *Chanel Byzantine Makeup Collection for Fall 2011 *
> 
> Chanel Lumieres Byzantine Palette
> Le Crayon Lèvres / Lip Pencil in shade Rouge/ Red
> Les 4 Ombres in Topkapi
> Joues Contraste Blush in two shades Or and Mocha
> Soin Tendre Levres  clear lip balm
> Le Vernis in shade #437 Coromandel
> 
> better pic of the palette...
> 
> http://londonprettyboy.wordpress.com/2010/12/15/chanel-lumieres-byzantines/



Wow! That palette is amazing!


----------



## Beenie

sigh...I want all of it for summer...now if only I could win the lotto so I can afford all of it


----------



## Beenie

OK, I just took a lookie at chanel.com and honestly, my wishlist is embarassing:

Morning Rose and Mimosa polish, Bronze Corail bronxer, Pensee and Pink Peony Glossimer, Lilium Quad, Rose Platine liner, Sari Dore and Gardenia Rouge Coco, and Teheran Rouge Coco (online only). OMG, I think I need to call my PT job and ask for some hours...SO bad!  I am going to stay away this weekend but I really want it all!


----------



## babyontheway

I just ordered rose platine eye liner, can't wait to try this!  I have mimosa and morning rose NP on their way to me...... now I need to stay away so there is no more temptation 
I ordered bel ami and chance coco shine too!


----------



## cassandra22007

I ordered Lilium, Rose Platine, Pensee, Mimosa, Morning Rose, the Coral bronzer, and a new Double Perfection. I wished I could say I'm done with makeup until July, but there's 2 Dior nail polishes and one NARS nail polish I want... Then I will REALLY be done until July!

I'm not really excited about that Byzantine collection--most of it seems to be repeats of things I already have. I haven't seen the eye quad online yet, that is the only thing I'm curious about. The "only 1500 will be sold" pallet is drop dead beautiful, but I fear how much it will cost and the frenzy involved in trying to get one. There is a gold blush which seems to be very similar to the LE Gold Fever highlighter from 2008 which I hardly ever wear. Coramandel is a relaunch and I didn't care for it the first time around. I think maybe there was a liquid gold eyeliner--I have a NARS one that I also haven't worn since my "gold phase" in 2008. If the eye quad has a nice copper color, I will definitely be excited. Meanwhile, I will be going wild for the Fall collection most likely!


----------



## mspera

Ladies, I picked up some lovely Chanel goodies tonight, with a surprise that made the purchases even sweeter. 

So, I went to look at the new Coco Shines.  Tried on Chance and Romance.  I fell in love with Romance. Such a beautiful pink. Fabulous for spring/summer.  

Then, the sweet SA, who is the counter manager, says, oh! Our summer collection came in today if you wanted to take a peek. I saw 2 beautiful polishes. I tried both of them on - perfection!  I got Morning Rose (a pinky coralish tone) and Beige Petale (a fabulous nude) - love!!

The SA and I stood and chatted a little, and I just thought, why not, ask about the cosmetic bag *Beenie* got as a Nordstrom GWP a month or so ago. I asked ever so sweetly, did this Nordstrom have a gift event a month or so ago?  I saw the most fabulous patent makeup bag with the the most adorable embossing.  He knew just the one!  He was like, you know your Chanel!  He's like, I actually think I may have just a couple left, let me check -- he comes back, he had ONE!    It was totally meant to be.  The bag is so adorable - so thank you to Beenie for revealing yours.  

Now, on to the pictures!!







Coco Shine - Romance 











Modeling picture /Swatch of Romance - this is like 2 swipes per lip to get a deeper pigment of the color.  So moisturizing and nice holding power for being a lipshine


----------



## mspera

Nail Polish - the 2nd and 4th finger are Beige Petale and the middle finger is Morning Rose. (2 coats of each color).  When I go for my next mani, I am going to try the Beige Petale with one coat to see how the color looks and hopefully gets me longer staying power.






The adorable makeup bag - complete with a Chanel box!











I enjoyed sharing with you all!!


----------



## elisaq

^^ Romance looks so pretty on you!  I wasn't so excited about the Coco Shines at first because I thought they would be too sheer (and I have way more than my share of lipsticks and glosses that look like plain clear gloss on me), but I'm really loving them now.  I can't wait to go try them all in person and want to pick up Liberte at least (and maybe Romance now!).

Congrats on the makeup bag!  Now I want to go ask my SA! lol  It's really cute.

Morning Rose is the first pink that I've been excited about for a while, love the gold flecks!!


----------



## skydive nikki

I caved and got the rose platine.  I want to see the rest of the stuff IRL.


----------



## spylove22

*mspera*, lucky find!! Congrats!


----------



## 19flowers

skydive nikki said:


> I caved and got the rose platine. I want to see the rest of the stuff IRL.


 

what color is rose platine?   on the website it looks like a silvery taupe.


----------



## Beenie

*mspera* I am so pleased you were able to snag one! I gotta say, as usual, Nordstrom's customer service blows the competition out of the water. I was able to have very good luck with their Chanel counter manager as well. It is a great freebie and I am happy we are GWP twins! The lippie looks very pretty on you but the Coco Shines are not blowing me away personally since I like the look of a lipstick if I am going that route or a gloss, if that makes any sense. And you have completely enabled me to NEED the Morning Rose polish when I get to the mall next week!


----------



## Blue*Rose

Ladies, quick question. I've only recently gotten into Chanel and snagged their Rouge Coco in Paris. I'd been searching for the perfect bluey red and this is definitely it! 
So my question is if lip colors are always limited edition? Should I go ahead and pick up a spare? What are the chances it will sold out by the time I need another? Thanks!


----------



## pupeluv

Blue*Rose said:


> Ladies, quick question. I've only recently gotten into Chanel and snagged their Rouge Coco in Paris. I'd been searching for the perfect bluey red and this is definitely it!
> So my question is if lip colors are always limited edition? Should I go ahead and pick up a spare? What are the chances it will sold out by the time I need another? Thanks!


 
In my opinion, if it's an L.E. and you love it get an extra, why chance it that it could be sold out and you have to search for it and if you do find it you may have to pay more money for it than what it orginally sold for.


An oldie but I just got Chanel Irreelle blush in Glamour.


----------



## mspera

*Elisaq* -  Thank you for the compliments on Romance.  Its such a gorgeous color. I had not a trace of makeup on at that time except the lipstick and the pretty pink just makes me smile. The SA described it as Chance's "big sister", lol - so its like Chance, but up a notch. And, love the Morning Rose NP.  I was at the nail salon last week and it took me a while to find a NP color that grabbed me for my pedi.  I saw this color last night and was like "wow!" - It was just one of those colors I just knew right away it was for me. 

*Spylove22* - Love the find! Its just so cute. It even came in a pretty Chanel box.

*Beenie* - So glad I found the bag too!  I am a new shopper to Nordstrom over the past few years, as I moved out to Sacramento, and its the fine dept store here. I am a big customer service gal, and Nordstrom has it down. Oooh, you will  Morning Rose.  It really is a fabulous pink!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I'm so loving the summer collection!  Just ordered the Bronzing Powder in Bronze Coraile, liner in Rose Platine, and then Rouge Coco Shines in Liberte' and Monte Carlo.  So excited, I've not purchased any fun makeup in quite some time!


----------



## pond23

Blue*Rose said:


> Ladies, quick question. I've only recently gotten into Chanel and snagged their Rouge Coco in Paris. I'd been searching for the perfect bluey red and this is definitely it!
> So my question is if lip colors are always limited edition? Should I go ahead and pick up a spare? What are the chances it will sold out by the time I need another? Thanks!


 
^ "Paris" is a permanent shade in the Rouge Coco lipstick line. I would wait before picking up a spare. Rouge Coco is a relatively new lipstick formulation, and should be around for at least a few years. And "Paris" is a classic color that will probably not be discontinued anytime soon. HTH!


----------



## Blue*Rose

thanks pupeluv and pond23!


----------



## scarlet555

scarlet555 said:


> if you go on chanel.com, it tells you what vanessa is wearing and with what lipliner. She is wearing boy with a lipliner.


 
Here it goes for anyone interested on Chanel's Vanessa's face:

Le crayon levre in natural-lip liner
Boy for cocoshine lipstick
eyeshadow duo in taupe delicat  
eye liner le crayon khol in clair color
chanel intimitable intense mascara
blush in tweed pink


----------



## pond23

^ Thanks for the info scarlet555! I have all of the products except for Boy (which I will get soon) and Tweed Pink (I have Tweed Rose though and Rose Petale).


----------



## Beenie

Does anyone know what lip color the model is wearing in the Summer ad? (not the Vanessa Coco Shine ad)


----------



## skydive nikki

19flowers said:


> what color is rose platine?   on the website it looks like a silvery taupe.



It says silvery rose.  I saw a pic on here of it and it looks and sounds really pretty.  I will let you know more details when I get it.  I hope I like it!  I hate spending $29 for an eyeliner.


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Beenie said:


> Does anyone know what lip color the model is wearing in the Summer ad? (not the Vanessa Coco Shine ad)



My SA said it's the Gardenia lipstick with the Pensee gloss over it. In the picture though it's not quite as coral as the gloss is. It's pretty in the picture!


----------



## Beenie

lilwickitwitch said:


> My SA said it's the Gardenia lipstick with the Pensee gloss over it. In the picture though it's not quite as coral as the gloss is. It's pretty in the picture!


 
Thanks, I was thinking it was Gardenia. 

So I ended up having to go to the Apple store to see if my phone can be fixed (NO ) and that mall has my Nordies and I went and touched all of the new colletion. I LOVE the quad! I was luke warm about the rose platine since I am not sure it will show up on my dark features but it IS pretty. Plus, I have a lot of liners so I am passing on that. And the Corail Bronzer is all I hoped it would be.


----------



## karester

I've been lusting over Miami Peach lacquer, is it available to purchase online?  I can't get to the nail polish section on NM.

And since I'm feeling better, I'm thinking of heading over to the mall tomorrow and pop into NM and Nordies.


----------



## Mollydoll

Would someone with the Rose Platine eyeliner post the list of ingredients? Or a close up photo of the box with readable ingredients? I'm be very grateful! 

It looks so pretty!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

karester said:


> I've been lusting over Miami Peach lacquer, is it available to purchase online? I can't get to the nail polish section on NM.
> 
> And since I'm feeling better, I'm thinking of heading over to the mall tomorrow and pop into NM and Nordies.


 

Isn't it a disc. color? I bought mine a few months ago at Izzys.

http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/chanel_vernis_nail_polish_203_new.html


----------



## it'sanaddiction

scarlet555 said:


> Here it goes for anyone interested on Chanel's Vanessa's face:
> 
> Le crayon levre in natural-lip liner
> Boy for cocoshine lipstick
> eyeshadow duo in taupe delicat
> eye liner le crayon khol in clair color
> chanel intimitable intense mascara
> blush in tweed pink


 
Thank you! I love her eyes in this one, I must get the duo shadows!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Did anyone get either Auree or Pensee glossimers? Would love to know how sheer or opaque they are? TY!


----------



## karester

it'sanaddiction said:


> Isn't it a disc. color? I bought mine a few months ago at Izzys.
> 
> http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/chanel_vernis_nail_polish_203_new.html



No, it's an exclusive repromote with this collection with Neiman Marcus.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Good to know, TY!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I answered my own question, here's swatches of the new glossimers

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/04/chanel-levres-scintillantes-glossimer.html


----------



## Beenie

it'sanaddiction said:


> Thank you! I love her eyes in this one, I must get the duo shadows!


 
I stuck my fingers in those shadows and they were silky smooth and nicely pigmented.


----------



## nekonat

AH! I couldn't hold back-The summer collection is coming in June and so I preordered Mimosa, Morning rose and the stylo.  *sigh*


----------



## cassandra22007

All my makeup just arrived!! 

I couldn't resist playing with it right away!

I LOVE everything I got, except Pensee is almost identical to Nakkar. However, I adore Nakkar so I'm not too upset. They look more similar in the tubes than they do on your lips though.

Here's my pics!


----------



## cassandra22007

Here's a quick look I did using everything. LOVE Lilium and the eyeliner!


----------



## babyontheway

Beautiful looks cassandra!  I can't wait to get the eyeliner!!


cassandra22007 said:


> Here's a quick look I did using everything. LOVE Lilium and the eyeliner!


----------



## cassandra22007

Thanks! The eyeliner is amazing-- I love that particular line of eyeliners, it stays on forever! this color is definitely special.


----------



## pupeluv

cassandra22007 said:


> Thanks! The eyeliner is amazing-- I love that particular line of eyeliners, it stays on forever! this color is definitely special.


 

Wow cassandra, that looks awesome, you sold me on the eyeliner.


----------



## Beenie

Nice haul *cassandra22007*! You have me rethinking my dismissal of the liner...


----------



## 8seventeen19

Looks gorgeous on you Cassandra!! I am loving that eyeliner.


----------



## ellacoach

elisaq said:


> Yay, summer collection is up at chanel.com (w/free shipping). Finally!


 
What is the free shipping code? I need the rose bronzer!!! 

Never mind! Found it on the site!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Beenie said:


> Nice haul *cassandra22007*! You have me rethinking my dismissal of the liner...


 
Same here!


----------



## sweetart

great haul and look cassandra! &#9829; the eyeliner!


----------



## Beriloffun

Just picked up Rose Insolent vernis as a pick me up from a long week at school and I  looooove it! I was wondering how close it is to Morning Rose, they look pretty similar, except morning rose is a tad more...sophisticated and muted (from what I see online). But I'm loving this vibrant pink! Totally made my day!


----------



## Mollydoll

Beriloffun said:


> Just picked up Rose Insolent vernis as a pick me up from a long week at school and I  looooove it! I was wondering how close it is to Morning Rose, they look pretty similar, except morning rose is a tad more...sophisticated and muted (from what I see online). But I'm loving this vibrant pink! Totally made my day!



Rose Insolent is a 99% dupe of last summer's Riviera. It is a creme, whereas Morning Rose has the same flecked finish that Mistral as.


----------



## Mollydoll

Cassandra, I am now really thrilled my mom added the eyeliner for me!

You have the most gorgeous, unique shaped eyes and the colors are perfect for you. I wish I knew how to put on eye makeup like that.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I can't believe I'm actually going to pass up all the summer nail polishes, it's sooo hard for me! I have my cart loaded with the Rose Bronzer, Aurore and the Eyeliner. Can't seem to pull the trigger yet....


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

Does anyone have any opinion on the Chanel Brow powder kit? Is it worth $65? I have black hair and black brows and am having a problem trying to find something dark enough to fill in my brows.


----------



## karester

I like the Rose Bronzer, although I'm not sure about it.  The SA applied it on me yesterday but when I got home a couple of hours later, there was an orangey stripe on my cheek.  I did have Nars Orgasm very lightly applied on my cheeks before that was applied, so I don't know if it mixed with it.  Or it just turned colors on me.

It looked really good on me until I noticed the change at home.


----------



## ellacoach

I purchased the rose bronzer today from Chanel.com. can't wait to get it!


----------



## pond23

I was hoping to pass on the new eye liner, but all of these rave reviews have me second-guessing myself ...


----------



## 8seventeen19

it'sanaddiction said:


> I can't believe I'm actually going to pass up all the summer nail polishes, it's sooo hard for me! I have my cart loaded with the Rose Bronzer, Aurore and the Eyeliner. Can't seem to pull the trigger yet....



After seeing Guerlain's summer collection, I think I am going to pass up Chanel.


----------



## Love Of My Life

shoeaddictklw said:


> After seeing Guerlain's summer collection, I think I am going to pass up Chanel.


 

LOL and ITA.. Guerlain's colors are just beautiful


----------



## karester

My haul from yesterday:

Rouge Coco Shines in Boy, Monte Carlo and Elise
Glossimers in Aurore and Pink Peony
Nail polish in Miami Peach

----
I think in the future I'll be getting the Rebelle RC Shine, looks crazy scary in the tube, but it's so pretty when swatched.


----------



## Bethc

Just saw pics of Graphite in May Allure...just Gorgeous!!  

They said "Chanel really hit the nail on the head this one"...   I've only had Mimosa for a week, summer was really short this year,lol.


----------



## spylove22

Got Gardenia lipstick from the summer collection today at Lord & Taylor FF.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I think I need CHANEL ROUGE ALLURE LAQUE LUMINOUS SATIN LIP LACQUER in Dragon...

I'm trying to resist. I've never really worn red, but I need a punch to my lip items. I was hoping to find a NARS dupe (to use the Sephora discount), but may need to splurge on Dragon...........


----------



## Beriloffun

pond23 said:


> I was hoping to pass on the new eye liner, but all of these rave reviews have me second-guessing myself ...



I was at nordstrom today and played with all the new stuff. the ONLY thing I ended up getting was the eyeliner! I absolutely love it! Its almost a taupey color


----------



## it'sanaddiction

GingerSnap527 said:


> I think I need CHANEL ROUGE ALLURE LAQUE LUMINOUS SATIN LIP LACQUER in Dragon...
> 
> I'm trying to resist. I've never really worn red, but I need a punch to my lip items. I was hoping to find a NARS dupe (to use the Sephora discount), but may need to splurge on Dragon...........


 

You may find a dupe in the color, but not in the formula. I love my Ming Laque. I had a sample mini of Dragon Rouge Allure Laque it's very red, highly pigmented. It didn't suit me, but I don't wear reds. Might want to check it out at the counter before splurging, just sayin...


----------



## nekonat

it'sanaddiction said:


> You may find a dupe in the color, but not in the formula. I love my Ming Laque. I had a sample mini of Dragon Rouge Allure Laque it's very red, highly pigmented. It didn't suit me, but I don't wear reds. Might want to check it out at the counter before splurging, just sayin...



I agree^


----------



## nekonat

Beriloffun said:


> I was at nordstrom today and played with all the new stuff. the ONLY thing I ended up getting was the eyeliner! I absolutely love it! Its almost a taupey color


oooohhhhh....I love taupe!!!


----------



## ellacoach

BagsAreMyBabies said:


> Does anyone have any opinion on the Chanel Brow powder kit? Is it worth $65? I have black hair and black brows and am having a problem trying to find something dark enough to fill in my brows.


 
I have this kit, and while  like it, I don't necesarily think it's worth $65. It does the trick okay, but I don't find myself reaching for it often.


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

ellacoach said:


> I have this kit, and while  like it, I don't necesarily think it's worth $65. It does the trick okay, but I don't find myself reaching for it often.



Thanks for the feedback - good to know. I ran to the mall last night to get blush, glossimer and the new summer eye quad and passed up the eyebrow thing for now. I need to find something, but it seems to me that there has to be something cheaper out there that will do the trick just fine.


----------



## goodmornin

GingerSnap527 said:


> I think I need CHANEL ROUGE ALLURE LAQUE LUMINOUS SATIN LIP LACQUER in Dragon...
> 
> I'm trying to resist. I've never really worn red, but I need a punch to my lip items. I was hoping to find a NARS dupe (to use the Sephora discount), but may need to splurge on Dragon...........


 

I LOVE it!

I have it but only wear it on special occasions. (Not an every day red if you know what I mean).

Its the same one that Jen Brill wears.


----------



## cassandra22007

Mollydoll said:


> Cassandra, I am now really thrilled my mom added the eyeliner for me!
> 
> You have the most gorgeous, unique shaped eyes and the colors are perfect for you. I wish I knew how to put on eye makeup like that.



Thank you!! That is very sweet! 

I think this will be a good eyeliner for you since it is a light color, you won't have to worry about applying it in a perfectly even line like with a black.


----------



## Beriloffun

Did any one get Liberte from the coco shines? I saw the video on Chanel confidential and it looks like an amazing summer color! I swatched it at nordstrom but forgot to try it on (distracted by boyfriend) but I ordered it on a whim from Chanel.com! Hopefully it doesn't look too orange on me!


----------



## jpgoeth

Beriloffun said:


> Did any one get Liberte from the coco shines? I saw the video on Chanel confidential and it looks like an amazing summer color! I swatched it at nordstrom but forgot to try it on (distracted by boyfriend) but I ordered it on a whim from Chanel.com! Hopefully it doesn't look too orange on me!



I'm returning my Liberte!  It wasn't too orange at all, it looked almost like a nude on me which wasn't what I was going for.  I got the Sari D'eau instead for a nice coral.


----------



## Beriloffun

jpgoeth said:


> I'm returning my Liberte!  It wasn't too orange at all, it looked almost like a nude on me which wasn't what I was going for.  I got the Sari D'eau instead for a nice coral.



Oh really?? Hmm I looked at sari D'eau and it was a little too much for me (I have super pale lips) so hopefully liberte will be perfect? Wonder how long chanels complementary free shipping takes!


----------



## jpgoeth

^^ I thought it would be too much too, but it's really beautiful on.  My lips are medium pink when they're naked though.  Liberte might be just right for you!


----------



## Beriloffun

jpgoeth said:


> ^^ I thought it would be too much too, but it's really beautiful on.  My lips are medium pink when they're naked though.  Liberte might be just right for you!



Let's keep our fingers crossed!  



Oh btw, I've been playing around with the new eyeliner and it looks ridiculously amazing over the waterproof eyeliner in gris. It gives it a sultry/smokey effect and I highly recommend it! It's my new go to combo


----------



## ellacoach

BagsAreMyBabies said:


> Thanks for the feedback - good to know. I ran to the mall last night to get blush, glossimer and the new summer eye quad and passed up the eyebrow thing for now. I need to find something, but it seems to me that there has to be something cheaper out there that will do the trick just fine.


 
Your welcome! Check out the brow products from Anastasia...you can pick them up at Sephora. I've never personally used them, but have always wanted to try something from her line!


----------



## skydive nikki

Went and picked up the pensee glossimer and the lilium quad.  I probably should not have gotten the pensee.  It is the weaker version of nakkar.  Very sheer and did not stay on very long.  I am kind of bummed I got it.  If you have one similar, then skip it. I was going to get the rose bronzer, but it was so sparkly/shimmery. I cant stand sparkly cheeks.  How does everyone that got the bronzer like it?


----------



## Needanotherbag

Beriloffun said:


> Did any one get Liberte from the coco shines? I saw the video on Chanel confidential and it looks like an amazing summer color! I swatched it at nordstrom but forgot to try it on (distracted by boyfriend) but I ordered it on a whim from Chanel.com! Hopefully it doesn't look too orange on me!



Mines on its way to me, can't wait to try it out!


----------



## tegan

Beriloffun said:


> Did any one get Liberte from the coco shines? I saw the video on Chanel confidential and it looks like an amazing summer color! I swatched it at nordstrom but forgot to try it on (distracted by boyfriend) but I ordered it on a whim from Chanel.com! Hopefully it doesn't look too orange on me!



Hi.  I got it and I returned it.  It was way to orange on my lips.  It was (is) a beautiful color in the tube though.


----------



## Maedi

You'll love the liberte  - it is a soft, creamy apricot whereas the Sarid'Eau is more orangey/gold. Both are very pretty.
The rose bronzer doesn't seem shimmery on - it just gives a very natural, summery glow and it's fun to play with the different stripes and contour. 

The green eye shadow duo is surprisingly beautiful and soft. It is the perfect green combo. I have worn it more than the Lilium so far.


----------



## jpgoeth

I haven't seen any of the new stuff IRL yet!  I'm dying.  Going to Vegas this weekend so I'll probably be picking up one or two (or more!) things from the summer collection.  So far I have my eye on the bronzer and the eyeliner, not loving the quad this time!


----------



## spankiefrankie

just purchased these two beauties, boy & pink peony


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

it'sanaddiction said:


> You may find a dupe in the color, but not in the formula..



Absolutely agree.  The Dragon Lacque is a must have, IMO.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I've decided to pass on Pensee, which I was actually really excited about after hearing that it was gloss in the add (NOT EVEN CLOSE).  I'm going to go ahead and get Rose Platine instead, which I originally didn't care about until seeing it on cassandra.


----------



## devoted7

I really want the boy lipstick but I wonder if it would be sheer on my lips.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

devoted7 said:


> I really want the boy lipstick but I wonder if it would be sheer on my lips.


I wasn't sure either but when I got it it's just enough over my normal lip color to give it some definition.

Picked up Evasion and Biarritz, which neither I went into the store thinking were good on me but the colors on the sheet show up as something totally different on me in person.  Also got Natural lip definer crayon since I did not have a Chanel lip pencil at all.

Also finally got the foundation, BR20 that I had been matched too.  Dangerous day in Macy's for me!


----------



## Beenie

devoted7 said:


> I really want the boy lipstick but I wonder if it would be sheer on my lips.


 
It was on me, so back it went. I can see why people like it but if I am going to spend that amount on something, I want it to look like SOMETHING, KWIM?



bunnymasseuse said:


> Dangerous day in Macy's for me!


 
Sounds like a FUN day!


----------



## karester

devoted7 said:


> I really want the boy lipstick but I wonder if it would be sheer on my lips.



I'm liking Boy.  At first I thought it wasn't leaving any color on my lips, but I tried it again yesterday and it's a very pretty pink on me.  The SA tried to sell me on Canotier while she was swatching them on my hand by telling me it would be very pretty sparkles on my lips.  I'm sorry but I'm not wasting $32 on sparkles, if I want sparkles, I'll wear one of my glossimers.


----------



## scarlet555

^Canotier is a nice soft pink mauve shimmer on me.  I acutally like it more than biaritz on me.  And don't swatch on hands, it's totally different.  

I got a whole bunch of sample of vitalumiere aqua in B40 and B50 and they're both too drying...  and matte for me.


----------



## sweetart

scarlet555 said:


> ^Canotier is a nice soft pink mauve shimmer on me.  I acutally like it more than biaritz on me.  And don't swatch on hands, it's totally different.
> 
> I got a whole bunch of sample of vitalumiere aqua in B40 and B50 and they're both too drying...  and matte for me.



Canotier is one of my faves.


----------



## karester

scarlet555 said:


> ^Canotier is a nice soft pink mauve shimmer on me.  I acutally like it more than biaritz on me.  *And don't swatch on hands, it's totally different.  *
> 
> I got a whole bunch of sample of vitalumiere aqua in B40 and B50 and they're both too drying...  and matte for me.



I don't like to do it that way either, but the SA gave me the impression she wouldn't let me see the colors any other way.


----------



## scarlet555

karester said:


> I don't like to do it that way either, but the SA gave me the impression she wouldn't let me see the colors any other way.


 
Oh, I see.  Sometimes I feel rude when I have to be assertive.  Other times, it's not worth the troube.  So I know what you mean.


----------



## skydive nikki

I cant stand this one women that works the Chanel counter where I shop.  The other day I went out without a lot of MU on.  I went to look at the new Chanel stuff. I was swatching the new eye quad when  she said in a rude way,"oh, have you ever worn Chanel products before? If you have you would know you only need a little bit."  I said, "yes,  I have quite a bit of Chanel and actually if you remembered, you sold me a bunch of things last week". I should have just walked across the mall to the other Chanel counter.


----------



## girlygirl3

^  ush:


----------



## Pursegrrl

I'm now on my 2nd bottle of Le Blanc which I use as primer .  This stuff ROCKS.  It even helps my drugstore foundations look better and last longer!!

XXXOO PG


----------



## zjajkj

I love Chanel make up especially their mascara, lip stick/gloss, and yes Perfume as well


----------



## skydive nikki

I should have never came to look at this thread.  Chanel is so addictive.  I love everything about it.  The product, package, and smell.  It feels so special and glamorous to me.  I really want to try a foundation or powder from them.  Is there one you recommend for oily skin?


----------



## Beenie

skydive nikki said:


> I cant stand this one women that works the Chanel counter where I shop. The other day I went out without a lot of MU on. I went to look at the new Chanel stuff. I was swatching the new eye quad when she said in a rude way,"oh, have you ever worn Chanel products before? If you have you would know you only need a little bit." I said, "yes, I have quite a bit of Chanel and actually if you remembered, you sold me a bunch of things last week". I should have just walked across the mall to the other Chanel counter.


 
YUCK!  You know 99% of the time I am at the counters I am BARE faced. Not even tinted moisturizer. So when a new SA is helping me they usually assume I am a natural gal and I try to explain to them that I have an inner drag queen named Taiwann and they need to get "HIM" to like what they are pushing...their reaction lets me know if they get my loyalty from that point on .


----------



## Needanotherbag

skydive nikki said:


> I should have never came to look at this thread.  Chanel is so addictive.  I love everything about it.  The product, package, and smell.  It feels so special and glamorous to me.  I really want to try a foundation or powder from them.  Is there one you recommend for oily skin?



I am oily, prone to breakouts, and the new Aqua Lumiere has quickly become my HG of foundation.  I am also using Retin A, so have some flakies and it actually helps camouflage them!


----------



## scarlet555

Beenie said:


> YUCK! You know 99% of the time I am at the counters I am BARE faced. Not even tinted moisturizer. So when a new SA is helping me they usually assume I am a natural gal and I try to explain to them that I have an inner drag queen named Taiwann and they need to get "HIM" to like what they are pushing...their reaction lets me know if they get my loyalty from that point on .


 
Beenie, that is too funny!  Inner drag needs to come out!  The makeup I buy and the makeup I wear, totally different, daily I wear very neutral tone.  But I have all these glitter eyeliners and about 10 black eyeliners, and grape red lipsticks; I wish I had a place for this drag queen to take her to!


----------



## hannahsophia

Beenie said:


> YUCK! You know 99% of the time I am at the counters I am BARE faced. Not even tinted moisturizer. So when a new SA is helping me they usually assume I am a natural gal and I try to explain to them that I have an inner drag queen named Taiwann and they need to get "HIM" to like what they are pushing...their reaction lets me know if they get my loyalty from that point on .


 
lmao! i do find that i am treated differently by SAs depending on if i'm wearing make up. if i am - it is significantly better!


----------



## skydive nikki

*Beenie*, you are too funny!  I love it!

*Needanotherbag*, thanks for the tip! I have been wondering about that foundation.  I need to try to get a sample.


----------



## sign_coach925T

I am totally loving Aqua foundation. I have it in B50 its perfect for my complexion. I find myself reaching for it over my double and moisturizing bronzer compact. I will admit if you live in a colder climate it would be your summer foundation ( as alcohol content=flakes) but if your in a warm/hot climate ( where your cold is 50 degrees)  this would be great basically all year round. I love packaging you just throw in wristlet or pocket and you can quick touch up with it anywhere! It's my new to to Chanel product


----------



## Beriloffun

skydive nikki said:


> I should have never came to look at this thread.  Chanel is so addictive.  I love everything about it.  The product, package, and smell.  It feels so special and glamorous to me.  I really want to try a foundation or powder from them.  Is there one you recommend for oily skin?



I third the aqua lumiere  
I also got the poudre universelle compacte and it really helps keep the oils away (I tend to get it on my T-zone within an hour) and it gives that part of my face a nice semi-matte finish.


----------



## elisaq

I just got the Rouge Coco Shines in Flying Cloud and in Rivage (from an online seller far far away... I have no control when it comes to pinky-coral Chanel colors).  I also got a sample of the Sublime mascara which I'm excited to try... I'll post swatches when I get a chance.  I'm still hoping to get Misia and Liberte, I really love the RCSs now!


----------



## skydive nikki

Thanks coachboi and beriloffun!  I hope they will let me have a sample to try.  I like the sound of the poudre universelle compacte too. I am supposed to go to a Chanel beauty event on Friday If i get out of work early enough.  I cant wait to check this stuff out!


----------



## Beenie

scarlet555 said:


> Beenie, that is too funny! Inner drag needs to come out! The makeup I buy and the makeup I wear, totally different, daily I wear very neutral tone. But I have all these glitter eyeliners and about 10 black eyeliners, and grape red lipsticks; I wish I had a place for this drag queen to take her to!


 
I actually rarely wear anything neutral and I think that is a big reason it took so long to go to the dark side of Chanel . And I rarely wear any MU to my job since it is a waste there (sadly).



hannahsophia said:


> lmao! i do find that i am treated differently by SAs depending on if i'm wearing make up. if i am - it is significantly better!


 
Yeah me too, but I like going barefaced to try the stuff!



skydive nikki said:


> *Beenie*, you are too funny! I love it!


 
Thanks doll, I aim to please


----------



## skydive nikki

I agree.  I am treated way better at the MU counter when I have a full face of MU on. I do like going without MU though cuz then I can try products with a fresh canvas.


----------



## pond23

Beenie said:


> YUCK! You know 99% of the time I am at the counters I am BARE faced. Not even tinted moisturizer. So when a new SA is helping me they usually assume I am a natural gal and *I try to explain to them that I have an inner drag queen named Taiwann and they need to get "HIM" to like what they are pushing*...their reaction lets me know if they get my loyalty from that point on .


 
^ ROTFL! That is too funny Beenie!


----------



## karester

scarlet555 said:


> Oh, I see.  Sometimes I feel rude when I have to be assertive.  Other times, it's not worth the troube.  So I know what you mean.



Yeah it wasn't worth it to me, honestly the only reason I went to that specific counter was because I wanted to get Miami Peach nail polish.

What a difference a counter can be from store to store.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Has anyone purchase the Pink Peony Lip Gloss? If so, is it really really pink or does it fit the natural pink of your lips?


----------



## mspera

^ i noticed that *spankiefrankie* recently purchased it. Perhaps send her a PM and see what she thinks. Looks like a gorgeous color.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

CoachDivaNC said:


> Has anyone purchase the Pink Peony Lip Gloss? If so, is it really really pink or does it fit the natural pink of your lips?


 
I did! It's on the UPS truck and out for delivery now. I'll let you know later today


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I purchased the vitalumiere aqua in BR30 Sable. I LOVE this foundation


----------



## Jujuma

I generally love Chanel products when I buy them, their wp eyeliner is the best. That said I bought the Poudre Universelle Compacte in 120 Rose Merveille(I think a ltd ed color but not sure) as a finishing powder. I usually apply this type of product with a large brush. I have to say I don't know if I love it. Has anyone else used it? Thoughts? Hints? Thanks.


----------



## cassandra22007

Beriloffun said:


> Let's keep our fingers crossed!
> 
> Oh btw, I've been playing around with the new eyeliner and it looks ridiculously amazing over the waterproof eyeliner in gris. It gives it a sultry/smokey effect and I highly recommend it! It's my new go to combo



That is such a great idea! I am definitely going to try it. I have never thought to layer eyeliner before.



skydive nikki said:


> Went and picked up the pensee glossimer and the lilium quad.  I probably should not have gotten the pensee.  It is the weaker version of nakkar.  Very sheer and did not stay on very long.  I am kind of bummed I got it.  If you have one similar, then skip it. I was going to get the rose bronzer, but it was so sparkly/shimmery. I cant stand sparkly cheeks.  How does everyone that got the bronzer like it?



I agree about Pensee--when I opened it I thought they sent me Nakkar by mistake. However, once I applied it I can see the difference. I thought it stayed on for a long time- I wore it all afternoon today and it was still on way longer than I expected. I was disappointed by how sheer it is, but I love Nakkar so much that I don't mind having a similar variation of it.



BourgeoisStoner said:


> Absolutely agree.  The Dragon Lacque is a must have, IMO.



I love the Dragon Lacque but I've never worn it! I got it back in January when an SA convinced me it was a "must have." I'm sure I will have the perfect opportunity to wear it some day and I'll be glad I have it.



BourgeoisStoner said:


> I've decided to pass on Pensee, which I was actually really excited about after hearing that it was gloss in the add (NOT EVEN CLOSE).  I'm going to go ahead and get Rose Platine instead, which I originally didn't care about until seeing it on cassandra.



Glad to be an enabler! It really is an amazing eyeliner.



skydive nikki said:


> I should have never came to look at this thread.  Chanel is so addictive.  I love everything about it.  The product, package, and smell.  It feels so special and glamorous to me.  I really want to try a foundation or powder from them.  Is there one you recommend for oily skin?



Yep, its pretty much like crack. 

I use Double Perfection and I'm pretty oily too usually, except during the winter when I'm extremely dry. I find that Double Perfection stays on my skin really well even on really oily days, without having to blot off excess oil very often.


----------



## candypants1100

so i just went to the nordie's make up counter to get a new chanel foundation because i felt like the matte lumiere i was using was a little too heavy for spring/summer months. i got the vitalumiere aqua and i love it so far! super natural!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

CoachDivaNC said:


> Has anyone purchase the Pink Peony Lip Gloss? If so, is it really really pink or does it fit the natural pink of your lips?


 
It looks really pink in it's container, but on my lips I just get shine. I was hoping for a little more color, but I'm sure it will "pop" on top of a lipstick!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Finally got my order!

Bronze Rose
Rose Platine
Pink Peony
Aurore


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> Finally got my order!
> 
> Bronze Rose
> Rose Platine
> Pink Peony
> Aurore



gorgeous!! I really really want Rose Platine but trying to finish Jade before I go off buying another one but the color of RP is so unique I think...I'll probably cave.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I don't think you would regret getting platine. I just put it on and I love the way it looks! It really opened my eyes up. It's creamier than the last Stylo Yeux I purchased too, which makes it even better!


----------



## Beriloffun

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^I don't think you would regret getting platine. I just put it on and I love the way it looks! It really opened my eyes up. I*t's creamier than the last Stylo Yeux I purchased too,* which makes it even better!



that means its going to run out faster! I noticed that its creamier too and I'm using it "with caution" just because I love the color!


----------



## skydive nikki

Thanks  cassandra!  Your pics are what made me realize I needed so many things from the collection.  I think you and I have similar coloring, and the products looked like they were made for you!  The pensee is growing on me.  I love Nakkar and the more I wear pensee, the more I love it too.  It is sheer, but adds a nice punch to me lips.  Nothing stays on me very long for some reason.  I don't understand why???


----------



## Bethc

I'm in love with the new Rose Platin eyeliner!  My SA put it on me when we were playing around with the new colors.  I just put it on for work and it brightens up my eyes!


----------



## skydive nikki

I keep forgetting to use mine!  I need to try it out!


----------



## 19flowers

does anyone have info on Sublime de Chanel mascara?   I saw it mentioned in an earlier post but can't find info on it.     TIA!!


----------



## girlygirl3

^ It hasn't been released in the US yet.  I believe it's arriving in August.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

it'sanaddiction said:


> It looks really pink in it's container, but on my lips I just get shine. I was hoping for a little more color, but I'm sure it will "pop" on top of a lipstick!


 

Thanks  I am thinking either that color or Aurore.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

CoachDivaNC said:


> Thanks  I am thinking either that color or Aurore.


 
If I had to pick just one, it would be Aurore. The shimmer particles in it are brighter, I think it's prettier.


----------



## Beriloffun

LOVE LOVE LOVE LIBERTE! I cannot wait for summer to come so I can wear it everyday! 

I also *finally* got safari after going to 3 chanel counters looking for it. I think its my new everyday all over lid color!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Can someone help me out with my SOLEIL TAN DE CHANEL MOISTURIZING BRONZING POWDER?  I got it in Coraile, and its gorgeous, but I dont know how to use it!!  I am good with bronzers, but this to me isnt a bronzer and doesnt show up on me like a bronzer.  How are you all using it?


----------



## girlygirl3

Beriloffun said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE LIBERTE! I cannot wait for summer to come so I can wear it everyday!
> 
> I also *finally* got safari after going to 3 chanel counters looking for it. I think its my new everyday all over lid color!


 

Congrats on finding safari!  It's a great everyday color!


----------



## CoachDivaNC

it'sanaddiction said:


> If I had to pick just one, it would be Aurore. The shimmer particles in it are brighter, I think it's prettier.


 

Thanks


----------



## penelope tree

It is so annoying that we have to wait so long for this in the UK.


----------



## MidNiteSun

DH was going to send flowers to my office for my bday.  I'm not much of a flower kind of gal so I got these instead.  Of course, I picked them out & he paid.    loving the foundation & Boy.

From left to right: Mimosa nail colour, Morning Rose nail colour, Beige Petale nail colour, Vitalumiere Aqua, Rouge CoCo Shine in Boy, Glossimer in Pensee and eyeliner in black shimmer.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Nice!!!  I love those kind of presents.  I do the same thing as you did with your DH.  Hey, it makes it easier for them and everyone is happy.  Sure beats flowers.  I need to try that foundation!!!!!  Anyway, happy B day~


----------



## MidNiteSun

Thanks Skydive.  Yes, you should try the foundation.  It's so light, great for summer.


----------



## Bethc

MidNiteSun said:


> DH was going to send flowers to my office for my bday.  I'm not much of a flower kind of gal so I got these instead.  Of course, I picked them out & he paid.    loving the foundation & Boy.
> 
> From left to right: Mimosa nail colour, Morning Rose nail colour, Beige Petale nail colour, Vitalumiere Aqua, Rouge CoCo Shine in Boy, Glossimer in Pensee and eyeliner in black shimmer.



Happy Birthday!!  Great presents!


----------



## ipudgybear

MidNiteSun said:


> DH was going to send flowers to my office for my bday.  I'm not much of a flower kind of gal so I got these instead.  Of course, I picked them out & he paid.    loving the foundation & Boy.
> 
> From left to right: Mimosa nail colour, Morning Rose nail colour, Beige Petale nail colour, Vitalumiere Aqua, Rouge CoCo Shine in Boy, Glossimer in Pensee and eyeliner in black shimmer.



Nice picks for your gift!


----------



## Beenie

Happy Birthday *MidNiteSun*! Beautiful choices and your DH should be happy that the gift you picked will last FAR longer than flowers! Hope your day is/was wonderful.


----------



## pond23

MidNiteSun said:


> DH was going to send flowers to my office for my bday. I'm not much of a flower kind of gal so I got these instead. Of course, I picked them out & he paid.  loving the foundation & Boy.


 
^ I'd definitely prefer Chanel makeup over flowers any day of the week!  I plan on getting the foundation soon in B10. I tried some sample packets, and I really like the natural-looking finish. Happy Birthday!


----------



## nicci404

MidNiteSun said:


> DH was going to send flowers to my office for my bday.  I'm not much of a flower kind of gal so I got these instead.  Of course, I picked them out & he paid.    loving the foundation & Boy.
> 
> From left to right: Mimosa nail colour, Morning Rose nail colour, Beige Petale nail colour, Vitalumiere Aqua, Rouge CoCo Shine in Boy, Glossimer in Pensee and eyeliner in black shimmer.



lovely! good choice...these items won't die within a week unlike flowers


----------



## girlygirl3

midnite sun - Happy Birthday!  Nice presents!


----------



## mspera

*MidNiteSun* - lovely b-day goodies!!  Congrats


----------



## nicci404

http://lachanelphile.com/2011/04/11/coming-soon-to-the-us-chanel-eyelash-curlers/

coming in August...I have never bought a high end eye lash curler...wonder if there is a huge difference between the one I get at Target


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> http://lachanelphile.com/2011/04/11/coming-soon-to-the-us-chanel-eyelash-curlers/
> 
> coming in August...I have never bought a high end eye lash curler...wonder if there is a huge difference between the one I get at Target


Finally! It's been available in Asia forever. I've read it's good.


----------



## MidNiteSun

Thank you for all the bday wishes.  Today is the day..Easter & turning 30. Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## amber_j

I picked up a bottle of Mimosa nail polish yesterday. This collection won't be released in France until June so I was thrilled the SA in Sephora let me get it.


----------



## 19flowers

love the eyelash curler -- gotta have it!!


----------



## sweetart

MidNiteSun said:


> DH was going to send flowers to my office for my bday.  I'm not much of a flower kind of gal so I got these instead.  Of course, I picked them out & he paid.    loving the foundation & Boy.
> 
> From left to right: Mimosa nail colour, Morning Rose nail colour, Beige Petale nail colour, Vitalumiere Aqua, Rouge CoCo Shine in Boy, Glossimer in Pensee and eyeliner in black shimmer.



Hope you had a wonderful birthday!!! I would def prefer Chanel over flowers too. 



nicci404 said:


> http://lachanelphile.com/2011/04/11/coming-soon-to-the-us-chanel-eyelash-curlers/
> 
> coming in August...I have never bought a high end eye lash curler...wonder if there is a huge difference between the one I get at Target



oh i definitely want to try this out! I thought curlers were all the same until i started using shiseido. Nothing compares now! 


Has anyone tried the Hydramax + Active tinted lotions? http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Skincare-Moisturizers-89446


----------



## LovesYSL

I'm so excited for the eyelash curler- I even did a blog post on it! I heard it's absolutely amazing and I can't wait to try it!


----------



## skydive nikki

So, what do you guys think will be so great about this curler?  I need help.  I have never used a curler that didn't pinch me.  Am I doing it wrong, or is this the difference between a good curler, and a bad one?  I really would love to curl my lashes.


----------



## MidNiteSun

i would like to know too.  i have never had one that didn't pinch me. also, is it weird to use 2 different curlers - 1 for each eye? lol.  i use a more curvy one for my right eye & a flatter one for my left. i gotta try the chanel curler & see.


----------



## elisaq

nicci404 said:


> http://lachanelphile.com/2011/04/11/coming-soon-to-the-us-chanel-eyelash-curlers/
> 
> coming in August...I have never bought a high end eye lash curler...wonder if there is a huge difference between the one I get at Target



I have the Chanel eye-lash curler and love it.  I also have a Shu Uemura one which I've been using for years prior to this Chanel impulse buy.  I think the Chanel one is a little better, I can get closer to the base of my lashes easier, but I've only been using it a short time.  An eye-lash curler is one of my desert island items because my eyelashes are long and straight, so it bugs me sometimes when I can see them.  I've been using one for so long that I've mastered it and don't have the pinching problem, so I can't really tell if one is better than the other for that reason.  When I switched from drugstore (Revlon probably) to the Shu, I noticed a difference because I could make my eyelashes look curled (I use the curler at the base and two more times along the lashes) rather than have a bunch of dents, or sometimes one big dent.  This was many years ago, however, so they may have improved the design of the drugstore ones I used.

I do love the look of the (black) Chanel one better, LoL  The Chanel packaging always gets me.  I'll post some side-by-side pics soon of both


----------



## 8seventeen19

Has anyone had any problems with the Rouge Coco Shines making their lips peel? I've been using Chance and Evasion a lot and my lips have all the sudden freaked out. I haven't used Bonheur and Monte Carlo and they are going back.


----------



## girlygirl3

shoeaddictklw said:


> Has anyone had any problems with the Rouge Coco Shines making their lips peel? I've been using Chance and Evasion a lot and my lips have all the sudden freaked out. I haven't used Bonheur and Monte Carlo and they are going back.


 
Eek!  Sorry to hear that!

Well, I'm one of the ones who have had the drying sensation from the RC Shines.  I only have Monte Carlo and while I do love the color, I don't like how it feels on my lips after 2 hours.  My lips get uncomfortably dry and then I end up using another lipstick/gloss to comfort them.

When the dryness sets in, I'm hesitant to reapply but maybe if I did, the same would happen to me!


----------



## nicci404

elisaq said:


> I have the Chanel eye-lash curler and love it.  I also have a Shu Uemura one which I've been using for years prior to this Chanel impulse buy.  I think the Chanel one is a little better, I can get closer to the base of my lashes easier, but I've only been using it a short time.  An eye-lash curler is one of my desert island items because my eyelashes are long and straight, so it bugs me sometimes when I can see them.  I've been using one for so long that I've mastered it and don't have the pinching problem, so I can't really tell if one is better than the other for that reason.  When I switched from drugstore (Revlon probably) to the Shu, I noticed a difference because I could make my eyelashes look curled (I use the curler at the base and two more times along the lashes) rather than have a bunch of dents, or sometimes one big dent.  This was many years ago, however, so they may have improved the design of the drugstore ones I used.
> 
> I do love the look of the (black) Chanel one better, LoL  The Chanel packaging always gets me.  I'll post some side-by-side pics soon of both



I always was curious about the Shu Uemura but wasn't sure if I wanted to spend that much on a eye lash curler even though I would easily buy a pricey quad from Chanel  But I have noticed that my eye lash curler doesn't always hold the curl or it leaves a  dent - I have the Revlon one! I know when this one comes out I'll buy it for it sure. Looking forward to the pics, thank you!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

girlygirl3 said:


> Eek!  Sorry to hear that!
> 
> Well, I'm one of the ones who have had the drying sensation from the RC Shines.  I only have Monte Carlo and while I do love the color, I don't like how it feels on my lips after 2 hours.  My lips get uncomfortably dry and then I end up using another lipstick/gloss to comfort them.
> 
> When the dryness sets in, I'm hesitant to reapply but maybe if I did, the same would happen to me!



That was you! I was trying to think of who else was complaining about it. I love the RC Shine and RC but both are horrible to my lips. So much so that I've been carrying my Soin Tendres Levres balm with me. The Guerlain Automatiques aren't sheer enough to be comparable to these so I am going to see if I can find some dupes in the Dior line. And just as I thought I had found the perfect mlbb cool pink!


----------



## nicci404

shoeaddictklw said:


> That was you! I was trying to think of who else was complaining about it. I love the RC Shine and RC but both are horrible to my lips. So much so that I've been carrying my Soin Tendres Levres balm with me. The Guerlain Automatiques aren't sheer enough to be comparable to these so I am going to see if I can find some dupes in the Dior line. And just as I thought I had found the perfect mlbb cool pink!



The RCs are drying on my lips but not noticing that w/the Shines. Have you tried Chantecaille? I use the Lip Chic and actually like it more than the Shines. I find it to be more moisturizing.


----------



## Needanotherbag

The RC Shines dont dry my lips, but the shine disappears quickly and leaves more of a lip stain than anything else. Sometimes I like that, other times not so much.  i have Boy, Liberte, and Monte Carlo.  i wont be buying anymore, but i will use them u til they are gone.


----------



## skydive nikki

Yeah, I am really underwhelmed with the RC shine formula.  I really LOVE the new Dior colors though.  They do what I thought the Chanel's would do.  Moisturize, are pigmented, and have a pretty shine. I will buy these instead.


----------



## Beenie

shoeaddictklw said:


> Has anyone had any problems with the Rouge Coco Shines making their lips peel? I've been using Chance and Evasion a lot and my lips have all the sudden freaked out. I haven't used Bonheur and Monte Carlo and they are going back.


 
My lips didn't peel but I bought Boy when it was pre-released on .com and my lips were SO dry with it on that back it went. I wasn't interested in trying anymore of them after that experience, so I guess my reaction was right.


----------



## hannahsophia

Beenie said:


> My lips didn't peel but I bought Boy when it was pre-released on .com and my lips were SO dry with it on that back it went. I wasn't interested in trying anymore of them after that experience, so I guess my reaction was right.


 

I've been using boy and monte-carlo for a week and a half now and my lips peeled a bit but not any more than normal. I exfoliated my lips and now they are fine. I really like them.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

shoeaddictklw said:


> Has anyone had any problems with the Rouge Coco Shines making their lips peel? I've been using Chance and Evasion a lot and my lips have all the sudden freaked out. I haven't used Bonheur and Monte Carlo and they are going back.


I may have had a small bit of drying but it wasn't what some of you have reported.


shoeaddictklw said:


> That was you! I was trying to think of who else was complaining about it. I love the RC Shine and RC but both are horrible to my lips. So much so that I've been carrying my Soin Tendres Levres balm with me. The Guerlain Automatiques aren't sheer enough to be comparable to these so I am going to see if I can find some dupes in the Dior line. And just as I thought I had found the perfect mlbb cool pink!


I have not used my Automatique that I do have yet, but once I get the right color I'll be able to compare it to the RC shines.


Needanotherbag said:


> The RC Shines dont dry my lips, but the shine disappears quickly and leaves more of a lip stain than anything else. Sometimes I like that, other times not so much.  i have Boy, Liberte, and Monte Carlo.  i wont be buying anymore, but i will use them u til they are gone.


I do notice that the shine does leave quickly, but I guess at some point having a stain remaining is better than it being gone completely.


hannahsophia said:


> I've been using boy and monte-carlo for a week and a half now and my lips peeled a bit but not any more than normal. I exfoliated my lips and now they are fine. I really like them.


I don't exfoliate enough, I should try this to see if it helps.


----------



## Beenie

bunnymasseuse said:


> I don't exfoliate enough, I should try this to see if it helps.


 
I just started using LUSH's sugar scrub (bubblegum) and I am loving it.


----------



## Needanotherbag

bunnymasseuse said:


> I may have had a small bit of drying but it wasn't what some of you have reported.
> 
> I have not used my Automatique that I do have yet, but once I get the right color I'll be able to compare it to the RC shines.
> 
> *I do notice that the shine does leave quickly, but I guess at some point having a stain remaining is better than it being gone completely.*
> 
> I don't exfoliate enough, I should try this to see if it helps.



True, but at that price point I expect the shine to last longer than 5 minutes...I can buy a $5 lip stain at the drug store that gives the same effect...


----------



## penelope tree

Beenie said:


> I just started using LUSH's sugar scrub (bubblegum) and I am loving it.



I use the lip scrub too. I can't remember the flavour but its the neutral looking one that is supposed to taste of vanilla and chocolate or something. It tastes very sweet!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Needanotherbag said:


> True, but at that price point I expect the shine to last longer than 5 minutes...I can buy a $5 lip stain at the drug store that gives the same effect...


I totally agree with you, either buy a stain for less, but expect the RC to last longer too.


----------



## roses5682

Went into macy's today and Chanel was having an event. I got my face done over and  grabed the Pensee lip gloss and Bronze Corail bronzing powder. so excited


----------



## nprotundo

roses5682 said:


> Went into macy's today and Chanel was having an event. I got my face done over and  grabed the Pensee lip gloss and Bronze Corail bronzing powder. so excited



How did you like the corail bronzing powder? I heard it's more of a blush than a bronzer. Is that true?


----------



## roses5682

nprotundo said:


> How did you like the corail bronzing powder? I heard it's more of a blush than a bronzer. Is that true?


 
I think it can be used either way. The box says "bronzing powder"


----------



## girlygirl3

shoeaddictklw said:


> That was you! I was trying to think of who else was complaining about it. I love the RC Shine and RC but both are horrible to my lips. So much so that I've been carrying my Soin Tendres Levres balm with me. The Guerlain Automatiques aren't sheer enough to be comparable to these so I am going to see if I can find some dupes in the Dior line. And just as I thought I had found the perfect mlbb cool pink!


 
Yes, I really was hoping that these RC Shines would be better for me than the regular RCs, so I'm a bit disappointed.  
I'll keep the Monte Carlo though because I really like the color.
I really like the Guerlain Automatique formula - have you tried the beige or pink shades?  They are lighter, more sheer.
As for the new Dior line, the pink one I picked up - L.A. - dries on me, but the coral one - Miami - is not too bad.  I wonder if it has something to do with the shade you choose?


----------



## girlygirl3

Beenie said:


> I just started using LUSH's sugar scrub (bubblegum) and I am loving it.


 
I just started using Mint Julep!  Very nice!


----------



## Beenie

*penelope tree* Sweet Lips!



girlygirl3 said:


> I just started using Mint Julep! Very nice!


 
That is the next flavor I want to buy!

*roses5682* what kind of event were they having?

*Needanotherbag* I agree about the price vs. payoff. Don't get me wrong, it is a little painful to pay that much for a lippie for me in the first place but at least if I DO decide to pay $32, I want to see it and for awhile at that.


----------



## coutureddd

just picked up the bronze corail, quadra eyeshadow in enigma, 2 black stylo yeux pencils for the Saks F&F


----------



## Maedi

I bought Boy RC shine in the pre-sale and found it very drying. Now, with the other colors I haven't had the problem (I have Monte Carlo, Liberte and Sari d'Eau). I have found with Chanel that at times they tweak things. I have bought some products and had issues and then a few months later when I looked at the product again, they had fixed the issue. (This happened with an odd fragrance with one of the long lasting lip sticks that came in the longer tube with the brush).


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Beenie said:


> I just started using LUSH's sugar scrub (bubblegum) and I am loving it.



I was lurking here and saw your post about the scrub, so OT 
But I bought it a while ago and after a few uses it became completely hard and unusable... Do you know if contact with water can cause that? That's the only thing I could think of, I used the scrub while I was in the shower a couple of times and DH said that was probably why that happened.


----------



## roses5682

pardon my ignorance but what does "RC" stand for?


----------



## nicci404

roses5682 said:


> pardon my ignorance but what does "RC" stand for?


 
Rouge Coco


----------



## roses5682

@ Nicci404 oooo thanks!

@ Beenie-it was event to help promote/launch their spring line.


----------



## krazydaisy

i checked out all the the new lipsticks from chanel and was a little disappointed bc they're all sheer, my lips have a decent pigmentation so non showed up at all. i was looking forward to them too


----------



## Lady Stardust

^I'm in that boat with you, my lips are pretty pigmented (actually NYX's Tea Rose round lipstick is pretty much my exact natural lip color/intensity) so sheer things barely show up on me.  I might still get a Shine but I'm on the fence bc I need something pretty heavily packed with color (even if it's a light color)


----------



## cassandra22007

I picked up a few things to day that I so did not need but have been wanting to try for awhile.

Precision Lip Definer in Natural and Pretty Pink (I haven't used lip liner in probably 8 years, but I wanted to start using it again)

Brush #10 to use with the new bronzer

Waterproof Eyeliner in Jade--I've been wanting this one for so long, but never remember to buy it online or when I'm at counters

One new Rouge Coco Shine in Romance. I think all the marketing campaigns paid off because I initially did not want to buy any of these lipsticks but then I decided I should try one and see what all the fuss is about. Romance almost perfectly matches Morning Rose nail polish from the summer collection! So I'm happy about that because I wasn't very impressed with the lip gloss selection for the summer collection.


----------



## gre8dane

cassandra22007 said:


> I picked up a few things to day that I so did not need but have been wanting to try for awhile.
> 
> *Precision Lip Definer in Natural* and Pretty Pink (I haven't used lip liner in probably 8 years, but I wanted to start using it again)
> 
> Brush #10 to use with the new bronzer
> 
> Waterproof Eyeliner in Jade--I've been wanting this one for so long, but never remember to buy it online or when I'm at counters


 
My friend keeps telling me to get the lipliner in Natural - can you swatch it & how do you like it?


----------



## penelope tree

Great picks cassandra. and very honest about not needing them!


----------



## nicci404

cassandra22007 said:


> I picked up a few things to day that I so did not need but have been wanting to try for awhile.
> 
> Precision Lip Definer in Natural and Pretty Pink (I haven't used lip liner in probably 8 years, but I wanted to start using it again)
> 
> Brush #10 to use with the new bronzer
> 
> Waterproof Eyeliner in Jade--I've been wanting this one for so long, but never remember to buy it online or when I'm at counters
> 
> One new Rouge Coco Shine in Romance. I think all the marketing campaigns paid off because I initially did not want to buy any of these lipsticks but then I decided I should try one and see what all the fuss is about. Romance almost perfectly matches Morning Rose nail polish from the summer collection! So I'm happy about that because I wasn't very impressed with the lip gloss selection for the summer collection.



you'll love Jade! I waited and kept forgetting to get it but when I finally got it I felt bad for waiting so long!


----------



## 8seventeen19

cassandra22007 said:


> I picked up a few things to day that I so did not need but have been wanting to try for awhile.
> 
> Precision Lip Definer in Natural and Pretty Pink (I haven't used lip liner in probably 8 years, but I wanted to start using it again)
> 
> Brush #10 to use with the new bronzer
> 
> Waterproof Eyeliner in Jade--I've been wanting this one for so long, but never remember to buy it online or when I'm at counters
> 
> One new Rouge Coco Shine in Romance. I think all the marketing campaigns paid off because I initially did not want to buy any of these lipsticks but then I decided I should try one and see what all the fuss is about. Romance almost perfectly matches Morning Rose nail polish from the summer collection! So I'm happy about that because I wasn't very impressed with the lip gloss selection for the summer collection.


Wow! Those colors look awesome. I've never worn lip liner but I can't help but think they will help keep on the RC Shines. Let us know!

I want a LOTD with that Jade eyeliner. Looks amazing!!


----------



## LovesYSL

I love the photo of that Coco Rouge! I think I need to try it out for myself.


----------



## ang3lina33

Just trying a new skincare line..

I have been using the eye cream for quite some time now, but I am giving the entire line a shot since I've found that L'occitane has been making my skin breakout a little..


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^You in the money there eh?  Love the tabletop!


----------



## ang3lina33

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^You in the money there eh?  Love the tabletop!



Haha Thanks!..They're older bills that are claimed to be "lucky" by my fam...I received them as a college grad gift.


----------



## pond23

^ I love and use Mousse Douceur! I actually rotate all 3 of the main Chanel cleansers. Right now I am using the Purete version because it has been hot and humid here, and my skin has been oilier than normal.


----------



## sjunky13

I got a sweet gift! Fauve and Twighlight shadows. I love fauve, beeing the Taupe Ho that I am. 
I hope it comes to the states!


----------



## 8seventeen19

sjunky13 said:


> I got a sweet gift! Fauve and Twighlight shadows. I love fauve, beeing the Taupe Ho that I am.
> I hope it comes to the states!



I am currently on a serious hunt for these. Where did you find them?


----------



## sjunky13

shoeaddictklw said:


> I am currently on a serious hunt for these. Where did you find them?


 From an overseas freind. The pink is so pretty, it has gold in it and I love every taupe so... 
I am sure they will come to the states soon. I hope!


----------



## Needanotherbag

sjunky13 said:


> I got a sweet gift! Fauve and Twighlight shadows. I love fauve, beeing the Taupe Ho that I am.
> I hope it comes to the states!



DH is bringing these back to me from Paris this month...so glad to hear you like them!!


----------



## sjunky13

Needanotherbag said:


> DH is bringing these back to me from Paris this month...so glad to hear you like them!!


 It is Chanel,  it is LE and it is TAUPE! LOL. It is me!


----------



## elisaq

I just learned that Chanel has a new Asian-exclusive LE Aqualumiere gloss for Summer 2011!  I don't know if this will be available in other countries, but I know it's not available in the US   It's a gorgeous pink called Lotus Rose that to me looks like what the model is wearing in the Summer 2011 campaign photos (although someone here mentioned she is wearing a RC shine).  I looked at the Singapore chanel.com and it looks like they have this instead of the Pink Peony glossimer.   

I am so much in love with (what I thought was discontinued) Aqualumiere glosses that I just broke down and ordered a few of them from overseas.  I wish Chanel would stop releasing all of these fabulous products only in other countries!!  This is the third time this year that I've ordered (overpriced) Chanel products from overseas, but I "needed" the RA Desinvolte lipstick, then it was the Flying Cloud RC Shine, and now this ... I'm really excited about this one though... I'll post pics when it arrives.  If anyone in the US is crazy enough like me to pay more than retail because you need this in your life, feel free to PM me and I can give you the info.


----------



## nicci404

elisaq said:


> I just learned that Chanel has a new Asian-exclusive LE Aqualumiere gloss for Summer 2011!  I don't know if this will be available in other countries, but I know it's not available in the US   It's a gorgeous pink called Lotus Rose that to me looks like what the model is wearing in the Summer 2011 campaign photos (although someone here mentioned she is wearing a RC shine).  I looked at the Singapore chanel.com and it looks like they have this instead of the Pink Peony glossimer.
> 
> I am so much in love with (what I thought was discontinued) Aqualumiere glosses that I just broke down and ordered a few of them from overseas.  I wish Chanel would stop releasing all of these fabulous products only in other countries!!  This is the third time this year that I've ordered (overpriced) Chanel products from overseas, but I "needed" the RA Desinvolte lipstick, then it was the Flying Cloud RC Shine, and now this ... I'm really excited about this one though... I'll post pics when it arrives.  If anyone in the US is crazy enough like me to pay more than retail because you need this in your life, feel free to PM me and I can give you the info.



I am starting to get that way - order items off Ebay just because I can't get it in the states. I just ordered an item from Dior that's Asia exclusive and did the same last year w/Pink Cloud. I just found Lotus Rose and it looks so pretty! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chanel-Summer11...akeup_Lips&hash=item3cb7a97363#ht_2629wt_1139


----------



## nicci404

I wish this was also sold in the US - RC Shine - Escale 

http://kosmetista.ru/blog/otzivi/8133.html


----------



## elisaq

HI nicci404, that link you posted above is exactly where I bought it, I just wasn't sure if I was allowed to post ebay links here.  It's definitely overpriced, but I've purchased from her before and was really happy.  I actually got the last package in 5 days (I'm in Calif.) which was shocking!  She gave me some nice deluxe samples like the new Sublime mascara (which is amazing btw! but that's supposed to come out in the US in the Fall I think).  Since this Aqualumiere just came out, it's likely that other sellers may have them soon, but they'll probably still cost above retail... Pink lip gloss is probably the last thing I need on Earth, especially expensive lip gloss, yet I still couldn't stop myself from buying this!!!


----------



## mspera

Oooh ladies...that Lotus Rose is really pretty. Looks really great on the model. . Love the look with her nails and pretty pink blush.


----------



## nprotundo

OMG ladies! I just received my Corail bronzing powder that I ordered over the weekend and I tried it on today. I love it! At first I wasn't so sure because I had to swirl it around with my brush three times (I heard the color was amazing just all swirled together rather than just taking a bit of each one individually) before I saw the color pay off on my face. I'm an NC25-30. It is gorgeous! It's a perfect daytime blush. I was so impressed I dragged my husband over to see it on me and he was so in love with it that he turned to me and said "you have to get the other one as well!"


----------



## mspera

^ such a sweet hubby!! Glad you are loving the new blush.


----------



## harlem_cutie

early Mother's Day gift from my DD - 

RC Shine in Boy
RC Shine in Liberte
RC in Byzantin
NP in Mimosa


----------



## bunnymasseuse

mspera said:


> Oooh ladies...that Lotus Rose is really pretty. Looks really great on the model. . Love the look with her nails and pretty pink blush.


It looks so pretty but WOW, that's pricey for one lippie!


----------



## nprotundo

mspera said:


> ^ such a sweet hubby!! Glad you are loving the new blush.



thanks! He is pretty awesome! I absolutely love that product though. So much so that I'm thinking of getting a back up (which I normally never do)


----------



## elisaq

This is kind of fun, it shows all of the celebrities that are wearing Chanel beaute at the Met Gala:
http://lachanelphile.com/2011/05/03/chanel-beaute-at-the-2011-costume-institute-gala/

Emma Stone looks gorgeous, I wish they said which lipstick she is wearing.  I love Christina Hendricks, it's not the best photo of her, but I love her make-up (she's wearing the RC Shine in Sari D'eau).  She's gorgeous, I wish she was the new Chanel girl instead of Blake Lively, or any of the girls from Mad Men, LoL.  Apparently Gwyneth is wearing the Byzantine palette but you can't really tell because there aren't any close-up shots.  Ok enough of my celebrity gossip!


----------



## mspera

*Elisaq* - love the lachanelphile blog. Will def go back to visit there. That's prob the most detailed sharing of celebrity Chanel makeup and skincare I have seen.  Love that. 

Makes me want to check out Coco Shine in Fetiche. I have Romance now and am loving it...the color and the formula, so my next trip to the counter, I will see how Fetiche looks on me. I love a great pink.


----------



## Beenie

elisaq said:


> This is kind of fun, it shows all of the celebrities that are wearing Chanel beaute at the Met Gala:
> http://lachanelphile.com/2011/05/03/chanel-beaute-at-the-2011-costume-institute-gala/
> 
> Emma Stone looks gorgeous, I wish they said which lipstick she is wearing.


 
Thanks for that link. I am also wanting to know what lip color was on Emma Stone!


----------



## Needanotherbag

nicci404 said:


> I wish this was also sold in the US - RC Shine - Escale
> 
> http://kosmetista.ru/blog/otzivi/8133.html



Chanel sent me this inside a Liberte box! I opened it and thought, hmmm this doesnt look very close to the pics I've seen.  Turned it over and it was Escale, which I'm loving!


----------



## sweetart

Needanotherbag said:


> Chanel sent me this inside a Liberte box! I opened it and thought, hmmm this doesnt look very close to the pics I've seen.  Turned it over and it was Escale, which I'm loving!



glad the mix up worked out! I'd love this shade too!


----------



## pond23

^ What a great mistake! I would order Liberte if I knew I would get Escale instead.


----------



## karester

Beenie said:


> Thanks for that link. I am also wanting to know what lip color was on Emma Stone!



I'm pretty sure she's wearing NARS Pure Matte Lipstick in Carthage.


----------



## sweetart

pond23 said:


> ^ What a great mistake! I would order Liberte if I knew I would get Escale instead.



lol me too. i was just thinking about ordering to see. ha!


----------



## nicci404

Needanotherbag said:


> Chanel sent me this inside a Liberte box! I opened it and thought, hmmm this doesnt look very close to the pics I've seen. Turned it over and it was Escale, which I'm loving!


 
you're lucky! it looks so pretty


----------



## elisaq

I'm expecting RCS Elise from UPS today, maybe I will get a surprise Escale too LoL


----------



## Needanotherbag

sweetart said:


> lol me too. i was just thinking about ordering to see. ha!



LOL I was thinking I should place another order for one just to see what arrives!  I'd love a backup!  But I'm still sad I still dont have Liberte'


----------



## MrsTGreen

My aunt sent me a care package and inside were some Chanel goodies...
18 Kaska Beige eyeshadow quad, Mimosa nail polish, & 17 Khaki(Discret) eyeshadow duo
www.i974.photobuck






et.com


----------



## Bethc

^^ nice!!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Emma Stone looks so beautiful in that pic.  I am also really loving Blake Lively's new hair color.  I'm seriously thinking about taking a pic in to my hairdresser next time I go in to get my roots done.

Finally got my Summer Collection order,* Mimosa, Sari Dore Rouge Coco, Morning Rose, and Rose Platine eyeliner*.  I'm really loving Sari Dore and Rose Platine - I've already worn them a couple of times each and will probably end up getting a back up of Rose Platine:






I also finally tried the Vitalumiere Aqua sample they sent me and I am in love!  The color they sent me was a touch too dark, so I'm going to have to go to the counter to get it next pay period.  I think I'll pick up Sari Deau RCS too.


----------



## bluejinx




----------



## girlygirl3

^ beautiful, *bluejinx*!  i commented in your thread!


----------



## girlygirl3

I went to try out the new Vitalumiere Aqua today and I'm impressed its lightness and how it stayed put the whole day.  This is a nice foundation but I wouldn't say I was in love.

I also tried and purchased the Bronze Rose.  It's beautiful!  I have to say I do like this better than the Dior Aurore.

My other purchases:  Rose Platine e/l and Rouge Allure Gloss in Imaginaire!


----------



## bluejinx

girlygirl3 said:


> ^ beautiful, *bluejinx*!  i commented in your thread!



i LOVE them. Its totally amazing the difference between us eyeshadows and our European ones when it comes to chanel shadows.


----------



## nicci404

I set up an appointment today for the Byzantine collection - June 17th is when it is supposed to be out on the counters. I'm so excited.


----------



## nicci404

Nice haul *Bluejinx*! I LOVE the Demure quad, so far that has been the only Chanel palette I have ever finished.


----------



## kateri_ma

Ok, so I bought the LE Soleil Tan de Chanel in Bronze Rose, and I LOVE IT!! I've been wearing it everyday...but, part of me wants to see if I could do the Bronze Corail...what do you think, is that shade too dark for someone for light//pinkish skin?

It's hard for me to get to a department store, so I usually end up ordering online, which is why I'm asking


----------



## Beriloffun

nicci404 said:


> I set up an appointment today for the Byzantine collection - June 17th is when it is supposed to be out on the counters. I'm so excited.



Thanks for the info! Was this at nordstrom? I can't wait to see the colors of everything!! I just might make an appointment too.... 


So I caved and bought the bronzer in rose and I love it! Its like a one step product and it's amazing!! I also got mimosa because I knew I'd regret it later, and it's alot more opaque after 3 coats! And so bright that even my bf noticed! His comment was "wow your nails are very yellow". Typical


----------



## karester

Isn't this pretty? It's an Asia exclusive.  Bummer.
http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/les-tendres-de-chanel-in-les-roses/


----------



## pupeluv

I picked up Rose Platine yesterday with a free sample of Chance perfume...I love that Les Roses^^Hong Kong exclusive^^


----------



## nicci404

Beriloffun said:


> Thanks for the info! Was this at nordstrom? I can't wait to see the colors of everything!! I just might make an appointment too....
> 
> 
> So I caved and bought the bronzer in rose and I love it! Its like a one step product and it's amazing!! I also got mimosa because I knew I'd regret it later, and it's alot more opaque after 3 coats! And so bright that even my bf noticed! His comment was "wow your nails are very yellow". Typical



Yes, Nordstrom. I was hinting to my boyfriend that it would be a great bday present 

I wanted to get Morning Rose & Mimosa yesterday but I held out for now, I'll probably regret it later!


----------



## nicci404

karester said:


> Isn't this pretty? It's an Asia exclusive.  Bummer.
> http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/les-tendres-de-chanel-in-les-roses/



I want that! They sure like to act like no one in the states likes anything that is "light" colored or they think we are all tanned. I had to order First Light from Dior on Ebay...it's a third shade from the Healthy Glow powders. I hope that shows up on Ebay, I'll grab it!


----------



## Beriloffun

karester said:


> Isn't this pretty? It's an Asia exclusive.  Bummer.
> http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/les-tendres-de-chanel-in-les-roses/



AH so pretty!!!! And my dad is in HK right now too but FAT CHANCE he'll get it for me....he'd probably pass out once he sees the price!




nicci404 said:


> Yes, Nordstrom. I was hinting to my boyfriend that it would be a great bday present
> 
> I wanted to get Morning Rose & Mimosa yesterday but I held out for now, I'll probably regret it later!



yay for self control! It seems that I always lack self control whenever it comes to makeup


----------



## nprotundo

girlygirl3 said:


> I went to try out the new Vitalumiere Aqua today and I'm impressed its lightness and how it stayed put the whole day.  This is a nice foundation but I wouldn't say I was in love.
> 
> I also tried and purchased the Bronze Rose.  It's beautiful!  I have to say I do like this better than the Dior Aurore.
> 
> My other purchases:  Rose Platine e/l and Rouge Allure Gloss in Imaginaire!



Did you find the Dior Aurore to be more of a blush? I bought the Chanel Corail one and I am absolutely in love! I was tempted to order the Rose one but I ended up doing the Corail. I don't live by a store that sells Chanel so I just had to make a decision based on the reviews. Love it!...But now I want the Rose one!


----------



## nprotundo

kateri_ma said:


> Ok, so I bought the LE Soleil Tan de Chanel in Bronze Rose, and I LOVE IT!! I've been wearing it everyday...but, part of me wants to see if I could do the Bronze Corail...what do you think, is that shade too dark for someone for light//pinkish skin?
> 
> It's hard for me to get to a department store, so I usually end up ordering online, which is why I'm asking



I have the Corail one and it is beautiful! I wear beige/warm beige in the Bobbi brown foundations/Estee Lauder DW Light in 2 if that helps. I think I'm an NC25 in Mac. I think you can definitely build up the color on it or use a light hand, depending on the level you want.. When I first applied it I actually thought it didnt show up enough on me but I was wrong. Its so beautiful.


----------



## nprotundo

I'm interested in getting the Rose Bronze one but I already have the Corail one. Would you say there is a significant difference in the two to justify getting them both? Someone please help me because I do not live by a Chanel store so I have to depend on my TPF'ers!


----------



## girlygirl3

nprotundo said:


> Did you find the Dior Aurore to be more of a blush? I bought the Chanel Corail one and I am absolutely in love! I was tempted to order the Rose one but I ended up doing the Corail. I don't live by a store that sells Chanel so I just had to make a decision based on the reviews. Love it!...But now I want the Rose one!


 
I did find the Aurore to be blush-like and it's very peachy on me.  I also thought it would be more pink/multidimensional but it's not.  FYI - I'm about an NC30.  Aurore just didn't fit my expectations.

The Bronze Rose on the other hand is beautiful!  I saw your comment about the Corail one applying sheerly but is buildable and I can tell you the Rose is the same.  I really like it!

Sorry, I don't know how the Rose compares with the Corail as I didn't try it.


----------



## elisaq

karester said:


> Isn't this pretty? It's an Asia exclusive.  Bummer.
> http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/les-tendres-de-chanel-in-les-roses/



I have a friend that is going to Hong Kong in a few days, I asked her to look out for this... crossing my fingers!!


----------



## simpleplan

I Just sold my CHANEL JADE polish today for $340!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^  Wow!   If I had a bottle I would be selling it for sure!


----------



## pupeluv

simpleplan said:


> I Just sold my CHANEL JADE polish today for $340!


 
WOW..that's insane and Congrats!


----------



## Beenie

simpleplan said:


> I Just sold my CHANEL JADE polish today for $340!


 
Congrats to you! I cannot believe people would spend THAT much on one polish! Maybe I just don't "get it" I mean, I would LOVE to have a Jade but not for anything more than $30-35. WOW!!!


----------



## Bethc

simpleplan said:


> I Just sold my CHANEL JADE polish today for $340!


 
Wow!  I guess I'll never get Jade, not if the price is going to stay so high.


----------



## bluejinx

So I now own 5 american palettes and one european palette (or did til I gave the european one to a gf last night). I am completely blown away by the difference. Hands down no contest. Wearing american demure one today. Love your american shadows.


----------



## Beriloffun

simpleplan said:


> I Just sold my CHANEL JADE polish today for $340!



OMGOSH


----------



## Beenie

bluejinx said:


> So I now own 5 american palettes and one european palette (or did til I gave the european one to a gf last night). I am completely blown away by the difference. Hands down no contest. Wearing american demure one today. Love your american shadows.


 
Interesting that they're so different. I wonder why? Maybe us US gals like the high pigmented, high drama, over the less is more look??? Not saying everyone else doesn't like quality, as much as i am trying to say that sometimes I think us Americans may use a little too much MU (myself included!)


----------



## penelope tree

^ It's really weird that Chanel would do that, it's like they can't decide on how to make their product. It just seems sort of... unprofessional?


----------



## exotikittenx

I hope they keep them highly pigmented in the U.S.  Is there anyone who prefers the European shadows?


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

simpleplan said:


> I Just sold my CHANEL JADE polish today for $340!



Holy crapping poop!  Whatcha doing with the $$$ - re-investing in more Chanel? 

I really don't understand the inconsistencies between some of the European and US products.  Beyond the eyeshadows, I've always preferred the Euro version of Black Satin np (a super glossy black creme) to the US version, which has a slight shimmer.


----------



## bluejinx

Beenie said:


> Interesting that they're so different. I wonder why? Maybe us US gals like the high pigmented, high drama, over the less is more look??? Not saying everyone else doesn't like quality, as much as i am trying to say that sometimes I think us Americans may use a little too much MU (myself included!)




I'm not sure. Its an interesting thought. I keep being told at MY chanel counter ours our better. You just have to build up the colour. Maybe I'm just too impatient? And I feel like I'm wearing more when I build up. Like I can feel it? KWIM?


----------



## bluejinx

Beriloffun said:


> OMGOSH


----------



## 8seventeen19

Beyond their eyeshadows being different, their blushes are as well. Sometimes their blushes are completely different colors in one region to the next, but mostly its the consistency with the EU/Asia blush being harder, less pigmented as well. I have heard from SAs and reading that they are in the process of making the brand more unified and everything is going to be made in Paris now, thus the EU versions. I have no idea when or the validity of this, but I would expect it. 

I am in between. I like the pigmentation of the EU version, but I like the consistency of the US version. I absolutely prefer the US blush though.


----------



## Nat

simpleplan said:


> I Just sold my CHANEL JADE polish today for $340!



Get. Outta. Here


----------



## Nat

My little Chanel haul: Le Vernis Splendeur and Miami Peach. Rouge Coco Shine lipstick: Bel-Ami and Rivage.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Nat said:


> My little Chanel haul: Le Vernis Splendeur and Miami Peach. Rouge Coco Shine lipstick: Bel-Ami and Rivage.


I am loving those two colors together. That would make a great mani-pedi!


----------



## exotikittenx

I prefer higher pigments.  The less product I can get away with, the better.  I hate having heavy layers on my face to achieve a desired effect.  I buy department store makeup for a reason, because drugstore makeup does not contain as good pigmentation (at least most brands).


----------



## russianchanel

teint innocence is being discontinued. this breaks my heart.


----------



## nicci404

russianchanel said:


> teint innocence is being discontinued. this breaks my heart.



It already has been - Vitalumiere Aqua replaced it. It's pretty good, you should try it.


----------



## nicci404

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/05/softly-inspired-beauty-at-chanel-cruise-201112/

they used the new foundation! now we finally know the name of it - Perfection Lumière foundation


----------



## Cheryl

Wondering what powder you guys wearing the vitalumiere aqua are using to set it with? I have been using the armani powder foundation lightly brushed over it but thats almost gone now, thinking about trying something different..


----------



## Nat

shoeaddictklw said:


> I am loving those two colors together. That would make a great mani-pedi!


 
Thanks, that's a great idea!


----------



## eurobaglady

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle and Gabrielle. 

I didn't know that they already discontinued Rouge Allure in Darling (
My SA recommended the RC in Mademoiselle but I want somethiing more ink and sheer. ANy suggestions? Anything as close as possible to Rouge Allure in Darling. Thank you!


----------



## russianchanel

i bought the  Vitalumiere Aqua in desert rose and i love howits so thin but provides such great coverage.


----------



## girlygirl3

I've been using my Bronze Rose everyday this week!  I love it!


----------



## chinkee21

From Lord & Taylor F&F Sale:

Chanel:
Vitalumiere Moisture Rich Radiance Foundation in Natural beige  
Glossimer in Magnifique
Glossimer Rose Sand
Rouge Allure Lipstick in Incognito
Rouge Coco Lipstick in Mademoiselle
Rouge Coco Lipstick in Rose Comete


----------



## Beenie

Everyone's swatches and LOVE of the Rose Platine liner have me reconsidering my initial reaction. I think I am going shopping over the weekend while DH goes deep sea fishing. He fishes for food, I fish for beauty products .

I probably have no need for a liner ever again, but I don't really have anything similar. From what those of you that have it posted, it looks like it will brighten which I can always use help with. Do you think this is true?

Who am I kidding, I would love to just buy up the entire counter while I am there but I will show some restraint and think about my ban!


----------



## Blue*Rose

Ok, How awesome is Chanel? I placed an order on the website *late* yesterday and they've already got it on the UPS truck for delivery today. You just don't get customer service like that at most places. So impressed.


----------



## Beenie

Blue*Rose said:


> Ok, How awesome is Chanel? I placed an order on the website *late* yesterday and they've already got it on the UPS truck for delivery today. You just don't get customer service like that at most places. So impressed.


 
Yeah, I am always so shocked how quickly Chanel ships. I have ordered after 5pm EST and it has still made it out that next morning. And since I am close to the warehouse I get it quick.


----------



## penelope tree

I am on hols when the summer collection is out in the UK so I will need to send my mother in! Now it's been out in the US a while, what products are you still using?


----------



## LuxBagLVr

Picked up the Rouge Coco Shine today in Biarritz and i absolutely love it! 




By paiged at 2011-05-13


----------



## 8seventeen19

chinkee21 said:


> From Lord & Taylor F&F Sale:
> 
> Chanel:
> Vitalumiere Moisture Rich Radiance Foundation in Natural beige
> Glossimer in Magnifique
> Glossimer Rose Sand
> Rouge Allure Lipstick in Incognito
> Rouge Coco Lipstick in Mademoiselle
> Rouge Coco Lipstick in Rose Comete


Rose Comete is one of my favortie RCs. How do you like the Illamasqua blush? I've been wanting to try their products.


----------



## chinkee21

shoeaddictklw said:


> Rose Comete is one of my favortie RCs. How do you like the Illamasqua blush? I've been wanting to try their products.


 
Oops, I forgot to mention I did get Illamasqua blushes too, these are actually my first ones and I have not tried them yet, I will try and report back here when I do!


----------



## oceansportrait

I recently purchased *Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss *(say that fast five times ^__^), and I really like it! Probably the most expensive gloss I've ever purchased, but it's also the longest lasting, and the nicest looking (most of the gloss I've used in the past tend to be almost transparent, so I really like that this actually has some pigment to it!) 

The only down side is, the case is all black, so it's kind of hard to see how much is left...


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Beenie said:


> Everyone's swatches and LOVE of the Rose Platine liner have me reconsidering my initial reaction. I think I am going shopping over the weekend while DH goes deep sea fishing. He fishes for food, I fish for beauty products .
> 
> I probably have no need for a liner ever again, but I don't really have anything similar. From what those of you that have it posted, it looks like it will brighten which I can always use help with. Do you think this is true?
> 
> Who am I kidding, I would love to just buy up the entire counter while I am there but I will show some restraint and think about my ban!



It's fantastic as a brightener.  In fact, I mostly use it to line under eyes, with a more pigmented gel liner on my lid.  Sometimes I just use it on the inner corners with UD 24/7 Underground (a slightly darker metallic taupe) in the outer corners.


----------



## girlygirl3

oceansportrait said:


> I recently purchased *Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss *(say that fast five times ^__^), and I really like it! Probably the most expensive gloss I've ever purchased, but it's also the longest lasting, and the nicest looking (most of the gloss I've used in the past tend to be almost transparent, so I really like that this actually has some pigment to it!)
> 
> The only down side is, the case is all black, so it's kind of hard to see how much is left...


 
A mouthful, definitely!  
Which one did you get?  I recently picked up Imaginaire and I love it!


----------



## girlygirl3

BourgeoisStoner said:


> It's fantastic as a brightener. In fact, I mostly use it to line under eyes, with a more pigmented gel liner on my lid. Sometimes I just use it on the inner corners with UD 24/7 Underground (a slightly darker metallic taupe) in the outer corners.


 
That's a great idea!  I purchased it too (because it's so pretty) and when I got home I wondered what I was going to do with it.


----------



## curlygirlsd

I just bought my first Chanel last week. It is a slippery slope because I know I want more!

I tried the new foundation Vitalumiere Aqua and I love it! The SA at Nordstrom matched me to BR20 Beige Rose which surprised me because I've always used more yellow tones (Bobbi Brown sand or warm sand) but it looks great on me. I look healthy and my skin just looks like mine but better. With the BB foundation, I felt like I had on a coating and this just blends in beautifully and feels like nothing. I don't need bronzer to warm me up, just light sweep of blush. The BR20  cannot really be that pink toned if it works on me because I'm pale (not porcelain) and have some redness but I'm half Italian. Anyway, I am so happy to have found something new and luxurious but still feels natural on my skin! I'm in trouble -- now I want to see what other awesome products Chanel makes.


----------



## Needanotherbag

curlygirlsd said:


> I just bought my first Chanel last week. It is a slippery slope because I know I want more!
> 
> I tried the new foundation Vitalumiere Aqua and I love it! The SA at Nordstrom matched me to BR20 Beige Rose which surprised me because I've always used more yellow tones (Bobbi Brown sand or warm sand) but it looks great on me. I look healthy and my skin just looks like mine but better. With the BB foundation, I felt like I had on a coating and this just blends in beautifully and feels like nothing. I don't need bronzer to warm me up, just light sweep of blush. The BR20  cannot really be that pink toned if it works on me because I'm pale (not porcelain) and have some redness but I'm half Italian. Anyway, I am so happy to have found something new and luxurious but still feels natural on my skin! I'm in trouble -- now I want to see what other awesome products Chanel makes.



It sure is a slippery slop!  I'm also a BR20 in Vitalumiere Aqua - I'm a neutral skin tone and have never found the right color foundation until now, like you they always were more yellow, and then I would tone it down with lighter powder.  So possibly you are neutral toned which means you have equal amounts of olive/yellow undertones as well as pink undertones.


----------



## Needanotherbag

girlygirl3 said:


> That's a great idea!  I purchased it too (because it's so pretty) and when I got home I wondered what I was going to do with it.




Me too - havent used it yet, but will try it out today...


----------



## Beenie

BourgeoisStoner said:


> It's fantastic as a brightener. In fact, I mostly use it to line under eyes, with a more pigmented gel liner on my lid. Sometimes I just use it on the inner corners with UD 24/7 Underground (a slightly darker metallic taupe) in the outer corners.


 
Yep, your post reinforces that I need this liner in my life. And your application is kind of what I was thinking so you enabled me, thanks!


----------



## elisaq

omg: 
http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/05/chanel-collection-byzance-de-chanel.html

I sure hope the quad is available in the US, it's gorgeous!!! I wonder how this gold blush differs from the gold Facettes D'or from a few years ago.  I'm really excited to see this collection!


----------



## oceansportrait

girlygirl3 said:


> A mouthful, definitely!
> Which one did you get? I recently picked up Imaginaire and I love it!


 

I got *Genie *(the coral colored one). I recently purchased Imaginaire online, but it's yet to get here yet. How are you finding that one? It looks like a really nice peachy-pink online, but how does it translate in real life?

I really like how moisturizing these glosses are! I have a Chanel gloss I bought before from the Aqualumiere (sp?) line, and I didn't like it at all. It was a nice color, and it had a great texture to it, but it wasn't long lasting at all (even without eating or drinking anything, it completely disappeared within an hour).


----------



## elisaq

I think everyone should check out the Extrait gloss in Emoi!  It's currently my favorite gloss, the color is beautiful and I think would look good on a lot of skintones.  If you feel like wearing a bright color but not one so domineering like red can sometimes be, this one is perfect IMO!

I love the aqualumiere glosses, but these ones definitely have staying power.  I took the Emoi on a recent trip to Vegas and it seriously lasted like 4+ hours!  I'm a glossimer junkie too, but sometimes I prefer just color and not so much shimmer/glitter, so I'm loving this line right now.


----------



## jpgoeth

Needanotherbag said:


> It sure is a slippery slop!  I'm also a BR20 in Vitalumiere Aqua - I'm a neutral skin tone and have never found the right color foundation until now, like you they always were more yellow, and then I would tone it down with lighter powder.  So possibly you are neutral toned which means you have equal amounts of olive/yellow undertones as well as pink undertones.



I'm BR20 also!  We should start a club


----------



## sjunky13

I got the new Byzantine Palette and also got some exclusive RCS's from an overseas friend. 
Escale and Rivage! Love both!!
I will post pics of my exclusives too. Have the asian and euro exclsuives!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

elisaq said:


> I think everyone should check out the Extrait gloss in Emoi!



I agree - it's a must have, IMO.


----------



## elisaq

sjunky13 said:


> I got the new Byzantine Palette and also got some exclusive RCS's from an overseas friend.
> Escale and Rivage! Love both!!
> I will post pics of my exclusives too. Have the asian and euro exclsuives!



Wow, congrats!!  Are you planning to use your palette?  It seems like such a dilemma, the colors are probably gorgeous on and makeup doesn't last forever, however it is such a beautiful work of art it would be hard to put finger smudges in it!

I have Rivage and love it too!  I also have Flying Cloud which is my favorite, both are perfect everyday colors.  I'd like to get Escale one day (when when I recuperate from all of the $$ I've spent lately on cosmetics), and there's also Royallieu (I think that's what it's called) that also looks very pretty.


----------



## sjunky13

elisaq said:


> Wow, congrats!!  Are you planning to use your palette?  It seems like such a dilemma, the colors are probably gorgeous on and makeup doesn't last forever, however it is such a beautiful work of art it would be hard to put finger smudges in it!
> 
> I have Rivage and love it too!  I also have Flying Cloud which is my favorite, both are perfect everyday colors.  I'd like to get Escale one day (when when I recuperate from all of the $$ I've spent lately on cosmetics), and there's also Royallieu (I think that's what it's called) that also looks very pretty.


 
I probally will not use it. I have a lot of MU that is unused. LOL.
I have Royallieu as well. I want flying cloud, but I think it is very warm and orange? Is there any other exclusives? I am in the states and we didn't get all of the shades. Thank god I have a friend over the pond that helps me out!


----------



## Beenie

elisaq said:


> omg:
> http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/05/chanel-collection-byzance-de-chanel.html
> 
> I sure hope the quad is available in the US, it's gorgeous!!! I wonder how this gold blush differs from the gold Facettes D'or from a few years ago. I'm really excited to see this collection!


 
I want the blush!



curlygirlsd said:


> I just bought my first Chanel last week. It is a slippery slope because I know I want more!


 
Yep, you're in trouble


----------



## ipudgybear

I finally bought Rouge Coco Shine in Monte Carlo. I can't help but continue to play with it. Even though it's sheer it's something I've been looking for for a good while.


----------



## kateri_ma

nprotundo said:


> I'm interested in getting the Rose Bronze one but I already have the Corail one. Would you say there is a significant difference in the two to justify getting them both? Someone please help me because I do not live by a Chanel store so I have to depend on my TPF'ers!




oK, so i made the trek to my nearest Macys because I was so curious about the Bronze Corail, since I'm totally in love with my Bronze Rose. I was worried it would be look too dark for me but it actually looks just fine!! The bronze rose is more 'highlight-y' whereas the corail gives a bit more definition. Case settled; I'm happy I have both...that way I can switch it up depending on how I'm feeling that day. The SA said that they would prob. only be out for a month longer...I wonder if that's right..that's a really limited release time even for limited editions...


----------



## girlygirl3

oceansportrait said:


> I got *Genie *(the coral colored one). I recently purchased Imaginaire online, but it's yet to get here yet. How are you finding that one? It looks like a really nice peachy-pink online, but how does it translate in real life?
> 
> I really like how moisturizing these glosses are! I have a Chanel gloss I bought before from the Aqualumiere (sp?) line, and I didn't like it at all. It was a nice color, and it had a great texture to it, but it wasn't long lasting at all (even without eating or drinking anything, it completely disappeared within an hour).


 
I haven't looked at the other shades of the Extrait Gloss but I will now!  The Imaginaire is only pink on me, no peach in it at all.  I love it because it adds nice color and the different applicator that it has, a sort of mini sponge paddle!


----------



## girlygirl3

ipudgybear said:


> I finally bought Rouge Coco Shine in Monte Carlo. I can't help but continue to play with it. Even though it's sheer it's something I've been looking for for a good while.


 
This is the one in RC Shine that I have and I really like the color!


----------



## girlygirl3

sjunky13 said:


> I got the new Byzantine Palette and also got some exclusive RCS's from an overseas friend.
> Escale and Rivage! Love both!!
> I will post pics of my exclusives too. Have the asian and euro exclsuives!


 
Eek, the palette is gorgeous!  How is the application?  I only have US versions and I find them quite unworkable unfortunately.


----------



## mspera

sjunky13 said:


> I got the new Byzantine Palette and also got some exclusive RCS's from an overseas friend.
> Escale and Rivage! Love both!!
> I will post pics of my exclusives too. Have the asian and euro exclsuives!



Oooh *sjunky*...congrats! Can't wait to see pics!! Congrats on your new goodies.


----------



## oceansportrait

girlygirl3 said:


> I haven't looked at the other shades of the Extrait Gloss but I will now! The Imaginaire is only pink on me, no peach in it at all. I love it because it adds nice color and the different applicator that it has, a sort of mini sponge paddle!


 
Ah well, I could use a really nice pink gloss too, so I think I'm fine with it either way =D Someone mentioned another shade: *Emoi *that I'll probably get sometime in the near future. It looks like a really nice raspberry shade (it'll probably be as close to red as I'll ever wear---red just does not agree with me for some reason!) 

I definitely recommend *Genie *if you don't already have a coral-colored gloss in your collection. I think it'll be a great shade to use for the upcoming summer!


----------



## imgg

russianchanel said:


> i bought the  Vitalumiere Aqua in desert rose and i love howits so thin but provides such great coverage.



I just bought Vitalumiere Aqua as well.  I've been using Giorgio Armani foundations for a while and felt I needed a change. I really like VA and love how little you need to get great coverage.  The only thing I am not liking is the smell.  I hate foundations that smell like perfume.


----------



## Nat

I've been wearing the *RCS Rivage* the entire week. This is definitely my new favorite color, it goes with so many looks/outfits!  Going to stock up this week before it's sold out


----------



## Tiare

Recent purchases have been

Rouge Coco in Boy (yes, me and everyone else  )

Nail polish in Black Pearl and Morning Rose. I've actually never had nails that were long enough or worth putting polish on. When I went to meet my boyfriend's parents recently, I wore the Morning Rose and due to protecting the polish, my nails grew. Now I have a new beauty obsession 

Stylo-Yeux Waterproof Eyeliner in Espresso. I saw Diane Kruger, I think, on Style.com mentioning that this was her favorite eyeliner. Even if I totally mis-read the entire thing, I wound up with an awesome eyeliner that is both natural looking and long-lasting


----------



## Nat

Tiare said:


> Stylo-Yeux Waterproof Eyeliner in Espresso. I saw Diane Kruger, I think, on Style.com mentioning that this was her favorite eyeliner. Even if I totally mis-read the entire thing, I wound up with an awesome eyeliner that is both natural looking and long-lasting



I've been using the Espresso for years. Best eyeliner ever, hopefully you will like it too


----------



## Tiare

Nat said:


> I've been using the Espresso for years. Best eyeliner ever, hopefully you will like it too



Yeah, I really like it so far. Do you have any of the other colors?


----------



## Jujuma

^^^OMG I just got home from mall cuz I needed a l little pick me up and that is my very very Fav eyeliner, I was going to get the moss green cuz I lost mine don't you hate that? But they had a new color!!!! Rose Platine, it's a silvery lavender, perfect for under or in the bottom lash line. I don't like a dark bottom lid, too harsh for me. I got Cassis to go with it. So pretty together, my new spring eye! It doesn't take much to excite me these days. I also got two LeMer samples!


----------



## Nat

^ The Rose Platine sounds nice! 




Tiare said:


> Yeah, I really like it so far. Do you have any of the other colors?


 
Good to hear! No, I use this one the most. I also use a grey eyeliner from time to time, but from another brand.


----------



## cassandra22007

I wore the full summer collection today! Lips are RCS in Romance with Pretty Pink liner--I really love that combination! I was opposed to lipstick and lip liner for YEARS and now I'm finally coming around.


----------



## nprotundo

kateri_ma said:


> oK, so i made the trek to my nearest Macys because I was so curious about the Bronze Corail, since I'm totally in love with my Bronze Rose. I was worried it would be look too dark for me but it actually looks just fine!! The bronze rose is more 'highlight-y' whereas the corail gives a bit more definition. Case settled; I'm happy I have both...that way I can switch it up depending on how I'm feeling that day. The SA said that they would prob. only be out for a month longer...I wonder if that's right..that's a really limited release time even for limited editions...



Thanks! Do you find the Bronze Rose to be more of a highlighter than a blush then? I love the Bronze Corail! Isn't it the greatest!


----------



## skydive nikki

cassandra22007 said:


> I wore the full summer collection today! Lips are RCS in Romance with Pretty Pink liner--I really love that combination! I was opposed to lipstick and lip liner for YEARS and now I'm finally coming around.



You look beautiful!!!!! Love the lipstick! Did you get more highlights?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Jujuma said:


> ^^^OMG I just got home from mall cuz I needed a l little pick me up and that is my very very Fav eyeliner, I was going to get the moss green cuz I lost mine don't you hate that? But they had a new color!!!! Rose Platine, it's a silvery lavender, perfect for under or in the bottom lash line. I don't like a dark bottom lid, too harsh for me. I got Cassis to go with it. So pretty together, my new spring eye! It doesn't take much to excite me these days. I also got two LeMer samples!


 

I love Rose Platine for my bottom lash line! I've been wearing it with Chanels Coffee Bean liner, but I will try it with Cassis. Rose Platine is one of those shades that is chameleon like, kwim?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

cassandra22007 said:


> I wore the full summer collection today! Lips are RCS in Romance with Pretty Pink liner--I really love that combination! I was opposed to lipstick and lip liner for YEARS and now I'm finally coming around.


 
This looks so pretty on you! I have this RC Shine on my wishlist. I never use a liner because I'm afraid the lipstick will wear off (I can't get lipstick to last on me) and I'll have that dreadful lined lips look.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just got an email and just HAD to place an order! I have a shipping code, not sure if it was one time use but give it a try. 0411Shine - good thru May 31.

Royallieu Rouge Coco Shine


----------



## skydive nikki

^^I was tempted by that too!  I read that it is lighter than boy and the color will not really show up.  It looks so pretty though!


----------



## Jujuma

it'sanaddiction said:


> I love Rose Platine for my bottom lash line! I've been wearing it with Chanels Coffee Bean liner, but I will try it with Cassis. Rose Platine is one of those shades that is chameleon like, kwim?


I've been looking for something for my lower lid for so long and this is perfect. I don't like a dark line I feel like it closes in my eye. This is just perfect, I love it.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

skydive nikki said:


> ^^I was tempted by that too! I read that it is lighter than boy and the color will not really show up. It looks so pretty though!


 
I don't have very pigmented lips, so I'm hoping to get a little bit of color and lots of shine!


----------



## Beenie

it'sanaddiction said:


> This looks so pretty on you! I have this RC Shine on my wishlist. I never use a liner because I'm afraid the lipstick will wear off (I can't get lipstick to last on me) and I'll have that dreadful lined lips look.


 
Try filling in your entire lip. It also will help the lippie have something to stick to and the color will last longer.



it'sanaddiction said:


> I just got an email and just HAD to place an order! I have a shipping code, not sure if it was one time use but give it a try. 0411Shine - good thru May 31.
> 
> Royallieu Rouge Coco Shine


 
I was also thinking that looked SO pretty. So I promptly deleted that email! Please share when you get it. I am a sucker for pink!

*cassandra22007* you look GREAT there! The lip color is fab on you!


----------



## skydive nikki

it'sanaddiction said:


> I don't have very pigmented lips, so I'm hoping to get a little bit of color and lots of shine!



I think it might work for you then!   I am so tempted by it.  It looks gorgeous and as soon as I got the email I went searching for reviews.  I only found a few.  I dont have much $$ so I am trying to not buy it. I wish there was a good swatch of it.  See, you can tell I might break down and get it anyways.


----------



## sjunky13

it'sanaddiction said:


> I just got an email and just HAD to place an order! I have a shipping code, not sure if it was one time use but give it a try. 0411Shine - good thru May 31.
> 
> Royallieu Rouge Coco Shine


 

I have it and it is very very light. ALmost like a mauve based balm. If you layer it over something else it is nice. But it lacks pigment.


----------



## pond23

^ I'll skip it then. I know that I will not use it much if it is too sheer. I look very washed out with sheer color. It looks so pretty in the tube though!


----------



## sjunky13

pond23 said:


> ^ I'll skip it then. I know that I will not use it much if it is too sheer. I look very washed out with sheer color. It looks so pretty in the tube though!


 I will swatch it tonight!


----------



## LJS58

kateri_ma said:


> oK, so i made the trek to my nearest Macys because I was so curious about the Bronze Corail, since I'm totally in love with my Bronze Rose. I was worried it would be look too dark for me but it actually looks just fine!! The bronze rose is more 'highlight-y' whereas the corail gives a bit more definition. Case settled; I'm happy I have both...that way I can switch it up depending on how I'm feeling that day. The SA said that they would prob. only be out for a month longer...I wonder if that's right..that's a really limited release time even for limited editions...


 
I've been using Bronze Corail everyday for about two weeks, and I love it!  Glad you like it too.  I've noticed that since I swirl the brush around to mix up the colors, it does look like it will run out more quickly than a regular blush.  I'm glad you mentioned that it won't be around for long - I just bought a second one, and it was the last one they had in the store.


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> I will swatch it tonight!


 
^ Thank you *D*!


----------



## domates

for those of you who have the Enigma palette, can you please please pleaseee do a swatch? preferably, on the eyelids. i wanna be able to see how it looks. TIA!


----------



## Jujuma

I have light blue eyes and whenever I wear liner on my lower lid I feel like it closes my eye in and looks to harsh, I'm also in my 50's so harsh is not good. I will repeat again Rose Platine is perfect for my lower lids, the first product I've found in awhile. Do you think this is a one season only color and I should buy a second one?


----------



## pond23

^ I believe Rose Platine is a limited edition color. If you love it, grab a backup!


----------



## PrettyInPink07

I am desparately searching for a set of six mini make up brushes ... I think they are only sold during the holidays, but has anyone spotted any? or know a place that may still have them in stock?!?! Thank you


----------



## Beenie

PrettyInPink07 said:


> I am desparately searching for a set of six mini make up brushes ... I think they are only sold during the holidays, but has anyone spotted any? or know a place that may still have them in stock?!?! Thank you


 
Call Neiman Marcus in Tampa, FL. The SA (I *think* Carlos, I know it is a man) had a set from 2010 holiday last month on hold for me but I got the 09 set instead. Good luck!


----------



## nicci404

for Fall... I like Quartz

http://lachanelphile.com/2011/05/17/chanel-fall-2011-nail-polish-sneak-peek-graphite-quartz-peridot/


----------



## pond23

^ I'm not big on metallics, but Quartz looks like the most wearable one for me.


----------



## bluejinx

^i know for sure I want quartz and graphite. I'm not 100% sold on peridot yet, but I'm sure I'll grab it too!!


----------



## Beriloffun

^I need all three!!!!!!!!!! and a backup of graphite!


----------



## karester

I'm gonna have to get Peridot as that is my birthstone. And that I have nothing like it in my stash.


----------



## cassandra22007

skydive nikki said:


> You look beautiful!!!!! Love the lipstick! Did you get more highlights?



Thanks, and yes, I got new highlights a couple weeks ago! 



it'sanaddiction said:


> This looks so pretty on you! I have this RC Shine on my wishlist. I never use a liner because I'm afraid the lipstick will wear off (I can't get lipstick to last on me) and I'll have that dreadful lined lips look.



I've always been afraid of that dreaded lined lips with no lipstick look too! So far I've found that the Chanel liner and my RCS lipstick stay on a long time and really well, I've been happy with it. I still prefer the Glossimers but I'm definitely coming around to the Rouge Cocos. 



pond23 said:


> ^ I believe Rose Platine is a limited edition color. If you love it, grab a backup!



I never buy backups and I've been seriously tempted to get one for this eyeliner. I just love it so much and have been using it alot..


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got the RC Shine in Royallieu today. I'm very happy with it! It's more pigmented than I originally thought it would be, which is good. It is a light pink. On me, it looks like a shiny version of MAC's Angel Lipstick!







Chanel Royallieu Swatch


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Its so pretty!  I caved the other day and ordered it too!!


----------



## kateri_ma

nprotundo said:


> Thanks! Do you find the Bronze Rose to be more of a highlighter than a blush then? I love the Bronze Corail! Isn't it the greatest!



Yea I guess you could look at it like that...Bronze Rose gives you an all over glow + blush (more pinkish golden) where Bronze Corail is better for like highlighting cheek bones, and making you look really bronze and dramatic..it's more 'sultry' i guess....lol  but i love them both and totally don't regret the purchase of both!!


----------



## Mette

nicci404 said:


> for Fall... I like Quartz
> 
> http://lachanelphile.com/2011/05/17/chanel-fall-2011-nail-polish-sneak-peek-graphite-quartz-peridot/


Me too, I really like Quartz!


----------



## misstrine85

Can you ladies help me? 

I've gotten addicted to the Rouge Coco Shines, and I feel like buying another. A more bright, summery color. 

I already have Boy and Romance. My skin is kinda neutral, leaning towards cool, and I have light (cool) green eyes (see pic). I don't tan very much.

Here I am wearing no makeup:







What would you suggest?


----------



## bluejinx

misstrine85 said:


> Can you ladies help me?
> 
> I've gotten addicted to the Rouge Coco Shines, and I feel like buying another. A more bright, summery color.
> 
> I already have Boy and Romance. My skin is kinda neutral, leaning towards cool, and I have light (cool) green eyes (see pic). I don't tan very much.
> 
> Here I am wearing no makeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you suggest?



I've commented before saying how pretty you are but I just have to repost the comment. You're just so pretty and have AMAZING skin hun!!!


----------



## ipudgybear

misstrine85 said:


> Can you ladies help me?
> 
> I've gotten addicted to the Rouge Coco Shines, and I feel like buying another. A more bright, summery color.
> 
> I already have Boy and Romance. My skin is kinda neutral, leaning towards cool, and I have light (cool) green eyes (see pic). I don't tan very much.
> 
> Here I am wearing no makeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you suggest?



I'm addicted to Rouge Coco Shines too. You are pretty by the way. I'm not sure what to suggest since I only know four colors so far and you already have the colors I was going to suggest lol. Why not try Monte Carlo or Liberte?


----------



## pupeluv

misstrine85 said:


> Can you ladies help me?
> 
> I've gotten addicted to the Rouge Coco Shines, and I feel like buying another. A more bright, summery color.
> 
> I already have Boy and Romance. My skin is kinda neutral, leaning towards cool, and I have light (cool) green eyes (see pic). I don't tan very much.
> 
> Here I am wearing no makeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you suggest?


 
If you want something pink instead of a coral I think Adventure but here are some swatches of a few  http://cafemakeup.com/tag/chanel-rouge-coco-shine-adventure/
Bonheur is also more bright


----------



## mspera

misstrine85 said:


> Can you ladies help me?
> 
> I've gotten addicted to the Rouge Coco Shines, and I feel like buying another. A more bright, summery color.
> 
> I already have Boy and Romance. My skin is kinda neutral, leaning towards cool, and I have light (cool) green eyes (see pic). I don't tan very much.
> 
> Here I am wearing no makeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you suggest?



You have beautiful rosy cheeks! I had to reread your sentence...that you had no makeup in. Wowza lady! Pretty gal. 

I love Romance too! How about Aventure? Are you going into the store to shop or buying online? When I was buying Romance the SA told me Chance was like Romances "little sister" - so maybe that would be an option for ya!

Happy shopping girl. I love the Coco Shines.


----------



## elisaq

misstrine85 said:


> Can you ladies help me?
> 
> I've gotten addicted to the Rouge Coco Shines, and I feel like buying another. A more bright, summery color.
> 
> I already have Boy and Romance. My skin is kinda neutral, leaning towards cool, and I have light (cool) green eyes (see pic). I don't tan very much.
> 
> What would you suggest?



What about a raspberry-ish color?  I recently bought Elise and love it.  My coloring is nowhere near yours (I have brown hair, brown eyes, and light/medium-colored skin), but I'd bet it would look very pretty on you!


----------



## skydive nikki

I got my Royallieu and I LOVE it!!!!!  It is so pretty and has a nice little shimmer to it.  It smells so nice.  I didn't notice Boy smelling the way this does.  I am so happy I got it!  It only gives a little pigment in a mauve/pinkish color, but the shine and sparkle are beautiful.  I can see myself wearing this a lot.


----------



## MrsLid

I'm still torn on the Chanel Rouge Coco Shines. I'm just not loving them as much as I'd hoped. I have Rebelle, Misia, Romance, Flying Cloud, Deauville and Bonheur. I've fallen in love with the new Laura Mercier Gel lipsticks and Hibiscus Bloom is exactly what I wanted Romance to be.


----------



## MrsLid

Oh and Lisa Eldridge's newest Chanel Confidential video is up showing her using the new Summer Collection! It's inspired me to give the Lilium quad another chance by trying it using damp brushes.

http://chanel-makeup-confidential.chanel.com/en_US/#/collection/46/89


----------



## 8seventeen19

skydive nikki said:


> I got my Royallieu and I LOVE it!!!!!  It is so pretty and has a nice little shimmer to it.  It smells so nice.  I didn't notice Boy smelling the way this does.  I am so happy I got it!  It only gives a little pigment in a mauve/pinkish color, but the shine and sparkle are beautiful.  I can see myself wearing this a lot.



How does it compare to Boy? It seems like the RCS's are turning on me for whatever reason from Aventure to Bonheur to Boy. They start off true and then make my lips look like the color they get after snowboarding all day... windburned. It's not cute.


----------



## chynxi_a

Finally the Chanel Summer make up collection came out yesterday in the UK! Got me these babies...


----------



## skydive nikki

shoeaddictklw said:


> How does it compare to Boy? It seems like the RCS's are turning on me for whatever reason from Aventure to Bonheur to Boy. They start off true and then make my lips look like the color they get after snowboarding all day... windburned. It's not cute.



It is lighter than Boy, more mauve, less pink, less pigmented.  It has more shine and sparkle than Boy.  For most this probably wont show up as a color.  It will give shine and a sparkle. Its totally MLBB for me.  It does wear off quickly, like Boy. It is a totally natural look.  I will wear it often when I want to look like I am not wearing any makeup.  It did not turn on me, but I am wondering if the RC shines are drying my lips out.  They feel so good and moisturizing on, but when they wear off I feel like my lips are getting chapped and peely.


----------



## misstrine85

Thanks all of you, I ended up loving Monte Carlo. I had to go to 3 different places to get it, the others were sold out!


----------



## Chloeloves

just bought the collection of SS2011 chanel makeup - so fresh! I tried lining the eyes with the silver liner then applying the green on top - result is a deep emerald!


----------



## girlygirl3

misstrine85 said:


> Thanks all of you, I ended up loving Monte Carlo. I had to go to 3 different places to get it, the others were sold out!


 
Monte Carlo is the only RC Shine I purchased and I love the color!  (even though it feels drying :0)


----------



## cassandra22007

MrsLid said:


> Oh and Lisa Eldridge's newest Chanel Confidential video is up showing her using the new Summer Collection! It's inspired me to give the Lilium quad another chance by trying it using damp brushes.
> 
> http://chanel-makeup-confidential.chanel.com/en_US/#/collection/46/89



Thanks for reminding me! I got the e-mail for that and forgot about it but I am definitely going to watch it. She gives such awesome pointers for how to use the makeup. 



Chloeloves said:


> just bought the collection of SS2011 chanel makeup - so fresh! I tried lining the eyes with the silver liner then applying the green on top - result is a deep emerald!



What a great idea! I'm definitely going to try that. I put the light green from Promeese over the black liner from the Shanghai duo once and it was a dynamite dark green.

Today I wore Jade eyeliner with Lilium! I'm absolutely obsessed with the Jade eyeliner, I can't believe I waited so long to buy it. I seriously want to get a backup and a Rose Patine backup too, but I already need to start saving for the fall collection. I'm also wearing Bronze Corail.


----------



## Bethc

Very pretty!  

I did buy a back-up Rose Platine, it's a really for me.


----------



## Chloeloves

Looking great! the green really pops!




cassandra22007 said:


> Thanks for reminding me! I got the e-mail for that and forgot about it but I am definitely going to watch it. She gives such awesome pointers for how to use the makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> What a great idea! I'm definitely going to try that. I put the light green from Promeese over the black liner from the Shanghai duo once and it was a dynamite dark green.
> 
> Today I wore Jade eyeliner with Lilium! I'm absolutely obsessed with the Jade eyeliner, I can't believe I waited so long to buy it. I seriously want to get a backup and a Rose Patine backup too, but I already need to start saving for the fall collection. I'm also wearing Bronze Corail.


----------



## eurobaglady

Does the Rose Platine work for Dark brown/Black eyes?


----------



## Beriloffun

eurobaglady said:


> Does the Rose Platine work for Dark brown/Black eyes?



DEFINITELY! I just bought a back up of it today (but I think thats going to be gone before the end of summer too!!)

I have brown eyes and either I line the top lash line with ebene/cassis and bottom with rose platine, or, I line everything with ebene and then go over it with rose platine. It becomes the most gorgeous color ever!  I wish they were keeping it around...


----------



## natalie1885

nprotundo said:


> Could you use this to buff out your make up after putting on liquid foundation to ensure everything looks smooth? I can't go to a makeup counter that carries MAC or Chanel unfortunately  It's like 2 hours away from me. Could this Chanel one do the same thing? I'm looking for something to apply loose powder and also to buff out/blend out areas where I may have applied too much bronzer/blush or just to swipe over my face to make sure I dont have any embarrassing foundation brush strokes on my face. I am leaning towards the Chanel one, plus its like $13 cheaper!


ahh, sorry it took a while for me to reply to this!
haven't logged on in a while 
yes, you can use the chanel to buff out foundation - i use it for the same thing too.  have been, and i still love it, a couple months later 
did you decide to purchase the chanel one?


----------



## natalie1885

nprotundo said:


> I'm going to get it. Once I get home I'm going to place the order online along with the bronze universal!! I know they changed the name now so it's not "bronze universal" anymore, but you get my point!



were you able to get this?  and, do you love it??


----------



## nprotundo

natalie1885 said:


> were you able to get this?  and, do you love it??



I ended up getting an ecotools bronzer brush and its so big that it does the buffing job pretty well. And it was super cheap. I still am thinking about the Chanel one and I honestly think I'm just going to do it but I'm kinda waiting until my b-day in 2 months where someone (mom, dad, hubby) will buy it for me, lol! I ended up returning the bronze universal  It was just too orange on me or something??? Just didn't work or I didn't apply it right. Might be out of my laymans area of expertise. I ended up getting the bronze corail and I LOVE it!


----------



## Beriloffun

nprotundo said:


> I ended up returning the bronze universal  It was just too orange on me or something??? Just didn't work or I didn't apply it right. Might be out of my laymans area of expertise. I ended up getting the bronze corail and I LOVE it!



Bronze universal is SO HARD TO USE! UGH! Its been sitting on my sink for months not being touched because it looks too orangy on me too. I recently watched Lisa Eldridge's video and she uses it by taking alot off on the back of her hand first. I think I'm going to try this look tomorrow....

I also think it really depends on what lighting you do your makeup in In my bathroom, the light is really orange and it makes me look alot darker and more yellow than I am. I'm going to try to do my make up infront of the window tomorrow!


----------



## wetbandit42

Beriloffun said:


> DEFINITELY! I just bought a back up of it today (but I think thats going to be gone before the end of summer too!!)
> 
> I have brown eyes and either I line the top lash line with ebene/cassis and bottom with rose platine, or, I line everything with ebene and then go over it with rose platine. It becomes the most gorgeous color ever!  I wish they were keeping it around...



When my SA told me that it looks good on brown eyes but not blue, this might be the first time I've ever been glad to have brown eyes! LOL It's such a pretty color.


----------



## Bethc

wetbandit42 said:


> When my SA told me that it looks good on brown eyes but not blue, this might be the first time I've ever been glad to have brown eyes! LOL It's such a pretty color.



I disagree with your SA, I have lt blue eyes and it really makes them pop!


----------



## skydive nikki

cassandra22007 said:


> Thanks for reminding me! I got the e-mail for that and forgot about it but I am definitely going to watch it. She gives such awesome pointers for how to use the makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> What a great idea! I'm definitely going to try that. I put the light green from Promeese over the black liner from the Shanghai duo once and it was a dynamite dark green.
> 
> Today I wore Jade eyeliner with Lilium! I'm absolutely obsessed with the Jade eyeliner, I can't believe I waited so long to buy it. I seriously want to get a backup and a Rose Patine backup too, but I already need to start saving for the fall collection. I'm also wearing Bronze Corail.


Very pretty!  I love this combo.  It makes my eyes look really green!


----------



## nprotundo

Beriloffun said:


> Bronze universal is SO HARD TO USE! UGH! Its been sitting on my sink for months not being touched because it looks too orangy on me too. I recently watched Lisa Eldridge's video and she uses it by taking alot off on the back of her hand first. I think I'm going to try this look tomorrow....
> 
> I also think it really depends on what lighting you do your makeup in In my bathroom, the light is really orange and it makes me look alot darker and more yellow than I am. I'm going to try to do my make up infront of the window tomorrow!



Let me know how that worked out for you. I'm sure I'm not applying it right. I'm sure it's me and not Bronze Universal, lol.


----------



## Nat

I bought Le Vernis Ming and RCS Boy today with 25% discount. I'm a happy camper!


----------



## MrsLid

Nat said:


> I bought Le Vernis Ming and RCS Boy today with 25% discount. I'm a happy camper!



25% discount!! You lucky girl!!


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel.com has Complimentary shipping today and tomorrow. Now through Friday use the code 0511BENEFIT


----------



## misstrine85

Can't wait for tonight. My mom and I are going to the launch (yeah a bit late) of the summer collection. I'm really exited to see what the GWP is. Last time it was the cutest miniature musicbox with a teeny tiny Coco Mademoiselle perfume.


----------



## pupeluv

Oh my, take a looky at this  http://cafemakeup.com/. The new fall collection. My heart skipped a beat when I saw the e/l then I continue to scroll down then I see the blush, more scrolling then the e/s palette hits me, by the time I see the glossimers my racing heart feels dread as I know I'm in trouble with this collection


----------



## Nat

pupeluv said:


> Oh my, take a looky at this  http://cafemakeup.com/. The new fall collection. My heart skipped a beat when I saw the e/l then I continue to scroll down then I see the blush, more scrolling then the e/s palette hits me, by the time I see the glossimers my racing heart feels dread as I know I'm in trouble with this collection



Rouge Coco Plumetis and Rouge Coco Étole......Oh. My. God.


----------



## nicci404

I saw it this morning too on Cafe MakeUp...time to save up


----------



## heartfelt

Beriloffun said:


> Bronze universal is SO HARD TO USE! UGH! Its been sitting on my sink for months not being touched because it looks too orangy on me too. I recently watched Lisa Eldridge's video and she uses it by taking alot off on the back of her hand first. I think I'm going to try this look tomorrow....
> 
> I also think it really depends on what lighting you do your makeup in In my bathroom, the light is really orange and it makes me look alot darker and more yellow than I am. I'm going to try to do my make up infront of the window tomorrow!




i love this bronzer! it is the absolute best. i use it with an ecotools bronzer brush and contour my face (cheekbones to temple, jawline) then I use a beautyblender and blend it out a bit if it gets too dark. i also use it all over my face, but i buff it out so it's very light. 

good luck!


----------



## skydive nikki

pupeluv said:


> Oh my, take a looky at this  http://cafemakeup.com/. The new fall collection. My heart skipped a beat when I saw the e/l then I continue to scroll down then I see the blush, more scrolling then the e/s palette hits me, by the time I see the glossimers my racing heart feels dread as I know I'm in trouble with this collection



I want everything!!  I am in trouble!  Better start saving now.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I like a lot too, very exciting!


----------



## Kansashalo

pupeluv said:


> Oh my, take a looky at this http://cafemakeup.com/. The new fall collection. My heart skipped a beat when I saw the e/l then I continue to scroll down then I see the blush, more scrolling then the e/s palette hits me, by the time I see the glossimers my racing heart feels dread as I know I'm in trouble with this collection


 
Thanks for posting this.  I love the greeny/gold polish.  I loved the e/s pallette but I immediately though 'Engima' so I'll have to see it in person (oh darn - I've got to go to the Chanel make-up counter lol)


----------



## Needanotherbag

*Khaki Platine e/l * is going to be my new best friend....I can already tell


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Needanotherbag said:


> *Khaki Platine e/l * is going to be my new best friend....I can already tell


Hehe, yeah it's on my wish list too!

Illusion dOmbre in Illusoire
Le Crayon Yeux in Khaki Platine
Les 4 Ombres in Prélude
Lèvres Scintillantes (Glossimer) in Pampille OR Braise


----------



## Lady Stardust

I want that Peridot nail polish!   The new shadows look a lot like Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill shadows


----------



## Beenie

pupeluv said:


> Oh my, take a looky at this http://cafemakeup.com/. The new fall collection. My heart skipped a beat when I saw the e/l then I continue to scroll down then I see the blush, more scrolling then the e/s palette hits me, by the time I see the glossimers my racing heart feels dread as I know I'm in trouble with this collection


 
I need a Chanel GC tree....I want ALMOST all of fall!!!


----------



## natalie1885

i've become an addict of CHANEL makeup.  i'm so sad today because i was supposed to stop by nordstrom to pick up a loose powder and can't til tomorrow morning  how bad is that?

i just purchased the chanel aqua foundation and i LOVE it.  it truly does what it says, feels like 2nd skin and the fragrance is so scrumptious.

i'm linking my vid with my chanel lipstick & gloss reviews/semi-swatches.
fast forward video all the way to 6:00 because that's when the makeup bag stuff starts.  

http://youtu.be/NPD9j0-dmp4

enjoy!


----------



## pond23

I love all of the lip products in the Fall 2011 collection! I'm sunk. Eek!


----------



## oceansportrait

Love chanel makeup (esp. the glosses!). Wish they weren't so expensive though...XD


----------



## madaddie

I love the Hydramax + Active Gel Cream but I think the Mousse Exfoliante Purete is just so-so.


----------



## Nat

Nat said:


> I bought Le Vernis Ming and RCS Boy today with 25% discount. I'm a happy camper!



 I went back and bought Le Vernis Rose Insolent and RCS Biarritz today (+ Clinique Redness Solutions - Instant Relief Mineral Pressed Powder). Someone please stop me, LOL


----------



## Beenie

Nat said:


> I went back and bought Le Vernis Rose Insolent and RCS Biarritz today (+ Clinique Redness Solutions - Instant Relief Mineral Pressed Powder). Someone please stop me, LOL


 
You know we won't


----------



## sjunky13

Nat said:


> I went back and bought Le Vernis Rose Insolent and RCS Biarritz today (+ Clinique Redness Solutions - Instant Relief Mineral Pressed Powder). Someone please stop me, LOL


 Chanel is better than coffee!


----------



## Beenie

I went and looked at the CafeMU site again and I am safer than I thought...I only NEED the lip liners, the pink lipstick, and all three polishes . I like the blush but don't need it, the quad is nice but something I already have in my collection and the pots of shadows are gorgeous and maybe something to think to ask for Christmas but nothing I must have.  Oh, and I think I want the eye liner too...


----------



## Bethc

Apparently, there's also the Byzantine collection that's available only at Chanel boutiques.  I'll have to see that too.


----------



## pond23

Nat said:


> I went back and bought Le Vernis Rose Insolent and RCS Biarritz today (+ Clinique Redness Solutions - Instant Relief Mineral Pressed Powder). Someone please stop me, LOL


 
Makeup is an addiction for us Nat!  Resistance is futile ...

I love Rose Insolent! Such a hot pretty color for Summer!


----------



## Fran0421

I can't wait for the fall 2011 illusion D'ombre eyeshadows! They look gorgeous!!


----------



## karester

I just realized that the colors of the Illusion D&#8217;Ombre shadows are like the colors of the Ombres Perlees Palette.  I still wish I didn't pass on that palette.


----------



## nicci404

Bethc said:


> Apparently, there's also the Byzantine collection that's available only at Chanel boutiques.  I'll have to see that too.



Actually, the Nordstrom I go to in downtown Seattle is getting the collection - June 17th. My appointment is for the 18th.


----------



## Nat

Beenie said:


> You know we won't





sjunky13 said:


> Chanel is better than coffee!





pond23 said:


> Makeup is an addiction for us Nat!  Resistance is futile ...
> 
> I love Rose Insolent! Such a hot pretty color for Summer!




 Hahaha!! You girls are so right. Love you!!


----------



## ShkBass

I should not have looked at this thread lol


----------



## otilia

^ Same here!
The fall collection looks amazing. I want nearly all of the products.


----------



## nprotundo

After reading so many of you recommending the Rose Platine, I went to search for it online to buy it and I can't find it anywhere! Did I miss the boat?


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I saw my Chanel makeup SA and told her to hold all of fall for me and my mom --1 set.  I usually take polishes shell get most of the rest then give me etc.  But I need all 3 polishes!!


----------



## Bethc

nprotundo said:


> After reading so many of you recommending the Rose Platine, I went to search for it online to buy it and I can't find it anywhere! Did I miss the boat?



I believe that it is sold out many places, I would either going to a Chanel boutique or dept store and ask an SA to do a search for it.  It is defiantly worth it, good luck!


----------



## nprotundo

Bethc said:


> I believe that it is sold out many places, I would either going to a Chanel boutique or dept store and ask an SA to do a search for it.  It is defiantly worth it, good luck!



Thanks. I will have to call some places because I do not live by one. I was thinking of the Khaki Dore one as well. I think I'm going to try the ESPIEGLE blush too. There are just so many items that I've been loving from Chanel lately. This is not good!


----------



## Bethc

It's defiantly worth a try!  Also, there's a Khaki platine for fall which while it's not the same, looks really nice!


----------



## nprotundo

Bethc said:


> It's defiantly worth a try!  Also, there's a Khaki platine for fall which while it's not the same, looks really nice!



Oh no! Do you have a link for that! You should not have told me that! Where can I find it? Anything else worth looking into? I've been dying to try to find a peachy eyeliner for the lower lid. Does Chanel carry something like that?

Edit: Oops, just realized you said it was for the fall which probably means it's not out yet, lol.


----------



## Bethc

nprotundo said:


> Oh no! Do you have a link for that! You should not have told me that! Where can I find it? Anything else worth looking into? I've been dying to try to find a peachy eyeliner for the lower lid. Does Chanel carry something like that?
> 
> Edit: Oops, just realized you said it was for the fall which probably means it's not out yet, lol.



I'm not sure I would call Rose plantine peachy?

Yes fall is not in stores yet, but I did see a link to some good pics!

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/05/chanel-fall-2011-makeup-preview-illusion-dombre/


----------



## pond23

^ Gorgeous colors! The blush, lipsticks, lip liners and the quad are calling my name!


----------



## Beriloffun

I've looked at cafemakeup's site EVERYDAY since she posted the fall collection.....and I NEED ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Beriloffun said:


> I've looked at cafemakeup's site EVERYDAY since she posted the fall collection.....and I NEED ALL OF THEM!



Oh gosh...me too!  Im seriously obsessed with all of it!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Needanotherbag said:


> Oh gosh...me too!  Im seriously obsessed with all of it!



I'm sort of obsessed with it too and I look forward to the collection being released in store so I can see everything firsthand. I know sometimes their makeup looks different in promo pics vs. real life. I especially, want to see the nail polishes in person and the eye shadow quad.


----------



## Beenie

My bestie bought me Rose Platine today since she told me she "owed" me a bday pressie! I went with her to buy a LV and she was on a LV buying high and just grabbed the liner and said, I'll take this, please. SOOOO happy!


----------



## Beenie

Oh and I haven't seen anyone post this yet, but Saks has a REALLY cute GWP beauty bag and if anyone gets one and doesn't want it, I will send you a postage prepaid envelope for me to adopt it!!! I just cannot buy anything right now since I am banned!!!


----------



## sweetart

Beenie said:


> Oh and I haven't seen anyone post this yet, but Saks has a REALLY cute GWP beauty bag and if anyone gets one and doesn't want it, I will send you a postage prepaid envelope for me to adopt it!!! I just cannot buy anything right now since I am banned!!!



Is it a Chanel gwp or any brand? What does it look like?


----------



## Beriloffun

So I went to Nordstrom today to ask when they will be getting the Byzantine collection and OF COURSE no one knew what I what talking about! grrrrr

But then, they were like "why don't you get a makeover? We have chanel MUAs here." 

So basically I ended up getting the lillum quad because I have no self control! But she did make me look pretty


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Beenie said:


> My bestie bought me Rose Platine today since she told me she "owed" me a bday pressie! I went with her to buy a LV and she was on a LV buying high and just grabbed the liner and said, I'll take this, please. SOOOO happy!



Isn't that a beautiful liner? The color is hard to describe a silvery rose gold, hehe. Enjoy the present - that was nice.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Beriloffun said:


> So I went to Nordstrom today to ask when they will be getting the Byzantine collection and OF COURSE no one knew what I what talking about! grrrrr
> 
> But then, they were like "why don't you get a makeover? We have chanel MUAs here."
> 
> So basically I ended up getting the lillum quad because I have no self control! But she did make me look pretty



I hate when we know more than the SA's so frustrating! Enjoy the quad it has some really pretty colors in it.


----------



## elisaq

Beriloffun said:


> So I went to Nordstrom today to ask when they will be getting the Byzantine collection and OF COURSE no one knew what I what talking about! grrrrr
> 
> But then, they were like "why don't you get a makeover? We have chanel MUAs here."
> 
> So basically I ended up getting the lillum quad because I have no self control! But she did make me look pretty



This is the story of my life, lol...


----------



## Beenie

sweetart said:


> Is it a Chanel gwp or any brand? What does it look like?


 
Nope, any beauty at all. You just have to spend $85.  It is a very beachy bag and they have a blue or a pink version and it is striped, watercolor-esque and it has double rope handles. I debated adding to my friends liner purchase to get it but I was a good girl. I am sad since I love the bag and could put it to good use but I am proud I walked away.



Beriloffun said:


> So I went to Nordstrom today to ask when they will be getting the Byzantine collection and OF COURSE no one knew what I what talking about! grrrrr
> 
> But then, they were like "why don't you get a makeover? We have chanel MUAs here."
> 
> So basically I ended up getting the lillum quad because I have no self control! But she did make me look pretty


 
The Lilium is really pretty!



Devoted2makeup said:


> Isn't that a beautiful liner? The color is hard to describe a silvery rose gold, hehe. Enjoy the present - that was nice.


 
Thanks, I am so happy. It IS a gorgeous and unique color and I am glad I was able to own one!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Beenie said:


> Nope, any beauty at all. You just have to spend $85.  It is a very beachy bag and they have a blue or a pink version and it is striped, watercolor-esque and it has double rope handles. I debated adding to my friends liner purchase to get it but I was a good girl. I am sad since I love the bag and could put it to good use but I am proud I walked away.
> 
> 
> You are making me want to check out that bag now *runs to the Saks website*


----------



## Beenie

Devoted2makeup said:


> You are making me want to check out that bag now *runs to the Saks website*


 
Huh, not online


----------



## Bethc

Beenie said:


> My bestie bought me Rose Platine today since she told me she "owed" me a bday pressie! I went with her to buy a LV and she was on a LV buying high and just grabbed the liner and said, I'll take this, please. SOOOO happy!



Yeah, that was so nice!  Happy bday!  

I love Rose platine so much, I bought a back-up.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Beenie said:


> Huh, not online



Really? That sucks. I wonder why?


----------



## nprotundo

Devoted2makeup said:


> Isn't that a beautiful liner? The color is hard to describe a silvery rose gold, hehe. Enjoy the present - that was nice.



You guys are killing me!! I've been trying to find one to no avail obsessively!


----------



## Beenie

Bethc said:


> Yeah, that was so nice! Happy bday!
> 
> I love Rose platine so much, I bought a back-up.


 
Don't give me any ideas . And thanks!


----------



## Beenie

nprotundo said:


> You guys are killing me!! I've been trying to find one to no avail obsessively!


 
Tampa Saks has them if you want to call there tomorrow.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Beenie said:


> Tampa Saks has them if you want to call there tomorrow.



Really? I've heard this liner was really hard to find, good to know someone has it!


----------



## nprotundo

Beenie said:


> Tampa Saks has them if you want to call there tomorrow.



Thanks! I will


----------



## nicci404

Beriloffun said:


> So I went to Nordstrom today to ask when they will be getting the Byzantine collection and OF COURSE no one knew what I what talking about! grrrrr
> 
> But then, they were like "why don't you get a makeover? We have chanel MUAs here."
> 
> So basically I ended up getting the lillum quad because I have no self control! But she did make me look pretty



A new SA did that to me on Saturday. She had no clue what I was talking about when I asked about the Byzantine collection so instead she tried to get me to sign up for a make over instead in early June.


----------



## nicci404

nprotundo said:


> You guys are killing me!! I've been trying to find one to no avail obsessively!



you can call the Nordstrom in Bellevue, WA - (425) 455-5800. I just tested that liner out over the weekend but did not purchase.


----------



## nprotundo

nicci404 said:


> you can call the Nordstrom in Bellevue, WA - (425) 455-5800. I just tested that liner out over the weekend but did not purchase.



I love you! Just my luck, everyone that wants this will see this post and it will be sold out by the time I call, lol!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

nicci404 said:


> you can call the Nordstrom in Bellevue, WA - (425) 455-5800. I just tested that liner out over the weekend but did not purchase.



I used to live in Redmond and miss Bellevue Square so much! I have serious love for that Nordstrom's. You have no idea how much i miss that place (now I sound so lame).


----------



## nicci404

nprotundo said:


> I love you! Just my luck, everyone that wants this will see this post and it will be sold out by the time I call, lol!



if it is, call the one in downtown Seattle! (206) 628-2111  They should still have it cause they are one of the Chanel make-up studios...there are only 3 in the US.


----------



## nicci404

Devoted2makeup said:


> I used to live in Redmond and miss Bellevue Square so much! I have serious love for that Nordstrom's. You have no idea how much i miss that place (now I sound so lame).



 I like the Chanel counter at at the Nordstrom at Bellevue Square a lot better - they seem to get the collections first before the one in downtown for some reason. And they also get collections that sometimes Seattle does not get such as the Khaki Vert nail polish collection, Bellevue got it but not Seattle! Plus, my experience w/the SA's in Bellevue are better - they seem to give out more samples than the ones in Seattle - they seem to be more stingy!! boo!


----------



## Beenie

Devoted2makeup said:


> Really? I've heard this liner was really hard to find, good to know someone has it!


 
So the psycho hoarder mentality that is my brain is thinking I really need a backup...I KNOW I DO NOT but I am scared to think about the end of my brand new liner...UGH



nicci404 said:


> They should still have it cause they are one of the Chanel make-up studios...there are only 3 in the US.


 
I wanna go to a Chanel MU Studio! Besides getting certain releases, is there anything else special about them?


----------



## Bethc

Beenie said:


> So the psycho hoarder mentality that is my brain is thinking I really need a backup...I KNOW I DO NOT but I am scared to think about the end of my brand new liner...UGH
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna go to a Chanel MU Studio! Besides getting certain releases, is there anything else special about them?



Oh...my phycho hoarder is in full swing, but the only things I have back-ups for are: this liner and the Guerlain bronzer...

I've never heard of the MU studio?  Where are the other 2?


----------



## Needanotherbag

nicci404 said:


> I like the Chanel counter at at the Nordstrom at Bellevue Square a lot better - they seem to get the collections first before the one in downtown for some reason. And they also get collections that sometimes Seattle does not get such as the Khaki Vert nail polish collection, Bellevue got it but not Seattle! Plus, my experience w/the SA's in Bellevue are better - they seem to give out more samples than the ones in Seattle - they seem to be more stingy!! boo!



My favorite counter as well!  I have two SA's there that are fabulous, I always feel guilty when I order from Chanel.com because they are such great ladies...


----------



## karester

Beenie said:


> Oh and I haven't seen anyone post this yet, but Saks has a REALLY cute GWP beauty bag and if anyone gets one and doesn't want it, I will send you a postage prepaid envelope for me to adopt it!!! I just cannot buy anything right now since I am banned!!!



I found out you can get it online as well by using a code; *SUMMERP* (for pink) or *SUMMERB* (for blue) if you spend the $85.


----------



## nprotundo

I got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I called the WA one first and they were super friendly, I think her name was Cindy, and this baby is finally coming to me!!!!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

nprotundo said:


> I got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I called the WA one first and they were super friendly, I think her name was Cindy, and this baby is finally coming to me!!!!



Yay! It is such a pretty liner, I'm sure you will love it.


----------



## nicci404

Beenie said:


> So the psycho hoarder mentality that is my brain is thinking I really need a backup...I KNOW I DO NOT but I am scared to think about the end of my brand new liner...UGH
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna go to a Chanel MU Studio! Besides getting certain releases, is there anything else special about them?



honestly, I don't think so. The layout is more spaced out but other than that I kind of prefer the regular counters at Nordstrom or any other dept. store. 

here is one in Hawaii....

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...oing-international-as-easy-as-placing-a-call/


----------



## nicci404

nprotundo said:


> I got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I called the WA one first and they were super friendly, I think her name was Cindy, and this baby is finally coming to me!!!!



jackpot! post pics when you get it!


----------



## nicci404

Needanotherbag said:


> My favorite counter as well!  I have two SA's there that are fabulous, I always feel guilty when I order from Chanel.com because they are such great ladies...



 me too! One time I did order online and my SA was like "why did you do that? you should have just seen me!" opps....


----------



## MrsLid

Bethc said:


> Oh...my phycho hoarder is in full swing, but the only things I have back-ups for are: this liner and the Guerlain bronzer...
> 
> I've never heard of the MU studio?  Where are the other 2?



Well one thing I can say about getting a back up is that liners are one of few makeup products that do get used up fairly quickly...maybe it wouldn't be a terrrible idea


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Ladies, 

Have any of you tried Chanels HYDRA-TREATMENT LIP CARE SPF 15? 

Thanks!


----------



## sophiae

For those of you that use Chanel foundations, can you please describe the types of coverage they offer?  I'm trying to find a new foundation with good coverage, yet still looks natural.  Which would you recommend?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

sophiae said:


> For those of you that use Chanel foundations, can you please describe the types of coverage they offer?  I'm trying to find a new foundation with good coverage, yet still looks natural.  Which would you recommend?


Do you want light, medium or heavy coverage?

I use light coverage and the new Vitalumiere Aqua is good for me for that purpose.


----------



## sophiae

bunnymasseuse said:


> Do you want light, medium or heavy coverage?
> 
> I use light coverage and the new Vitalumiere Aqua is good for me for that purpose.



I would say medium coverage.  Does the Vitalumiere Aqua offer that type of coverage?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

sophiae said:


> I would say medium coverage.  Does the Vitalumiere Aqua offer that type of coverage?


I guess it depends on how heavy you apply it.  Would you be using any concealer underneath it to spot treat or you expect the foundation to cover any areas you are concerned about?


----------



## sophiae

bunnymasseuse said:


> I guess it depends on how heavy you apply it.  Would you be using any concealer underneath it to spot treat or you expect the foundation to cover any areas you are concerned about?



I've had really bad luck with concealers.  The ones I've tried have ended up looking cakey with my foundation.  Do the Chanel ones blend well?  I think I just might have issues with the brand of foundation and concealer I've been using...


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Anyone here get the Pensee glossimer from the summer collection?  What are your thoughts on it?  Is it different enough to warrant buying it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Beriloffun

sophiae said:


> I've had really bad luck with concealers.  The ones I've tried have ended up looking cakey with my foundation.  Do the Chanel ones blend well?  I think I just might have issues with the brand of foundation and concealer I've been using...



I have yet to try Chanel's concealers, 

But, I've had bad luck with cakey concealer before too and I found a trick that works really well. Apply moisterizer all over your face, let it sink in. Then apply concealer (it will look like its normal cakey-self). Then take a tiny tiny bit of moisturizer again and go over the concealer to blend it out. Then do foundation. Hope that helps!


----------



## sophiae

Beriloffun said:


> I have yet to try Chanel's concealers,
> 
> But, I've had bad luck with cakey concealer before too and I found a trick that works really well. Apply moisterizer all over your face, let it sink in. Then apply concealer (it will look like its normal cakey-self). Then take a tiny tiny bit of moisturizer again and go over the concealer to blend it out. Then do foundation. Hope that helps!



That sounds like a great idea, Beriloffun!  Do you think it would work as well with a sunscreen?  I use sunscreen and primer directly under my makeup...


----------



## Beriloffun

sophiae said:


> That sounds like a great idea, Beriloffun!  Do you think it would work as well with a sunscreen?  I use sunscreen and primer directly under my makeup...



I haven't really tried it with sunscreen instead of moisturizer, I'm sure it would have the same effect on the face, but I'd be weary about putting sunscreen that close to my eyes! I'd be tearing up for days!


----------



## sophiae

Beriloffun said:


> I haven't really tried it with sunscreen instead of moisturizer, I'm sure it would have the same effect on the face, but I'd be weary about putting sunscreen that close to my eyes! I'd be tearing up for days!



That's true...  I'll give it a shot and see how it goes with the moisturizer.  I use gel moisturizer during the day, so hopefully it works well.   Cakey concealer is ugly!


----------



## Needanotherbag

CoachDivaNC said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Have any of you tried Chanels HYDRA-TREATMENT LIP CARE SPF 15?
> 
> Thanks!



Yep, its a must have IMO.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Needanotherbag said:


> Yep, its a must have IMO.




Thanks  I may give it a try!!!!


----------



## zizi31

I use murad acne treatment concealed under the Chanel mat lumiere. It works beautifully-you can't even tell I'm wearing makeup. It offers medium coverage. If you're at all acne prone, I'd stay away from the tient innocence and especially the vitalumiere, as anything that claims to provide a glow can actually exacerbate acne. The mat lumiere isn't truly matte. It provides a very natural, healthy, glowy look.


----------



## sophiae

zizi31 said:


> I use murad acne treatment concealed under the Chanel mat lumiere. It works beautifully-you can't even tell I'm wearing makeup. It offers medium coverage. If you're at all acne prone, I'd stay away from the tient innocence and especially the vitalumiere, as anything that claims to provide a glow can actually exacerbate acne. The mat lumiere isn't truly matte. It provides a very natural, healthy, glowy look.



The Mat Lumiere sounds exactly like the coverage I'm looking for.  My skin isn't too acne prone...  Usually only when I don't take off my makeup.  Does it provide enough coverage to even out redness?  That's all I really need.


----------



## sophiae

For those that use the Chanel Glossimers, how shimmery are they?  I know most glosses have a little bit of shimmer, but I'd prefer as little as possible.


----------



## zizi31

sophiae said:


> The Mat Lumiere sounds exactly like the coverage I'm looking for.  My skin isn't too acne prone...  Usually only when I don't take off my makeup.  Does it provide enough coverage to even out redness?  That's all I really need.



Yes, it definitely covers up redness and uneven skin tone. Also, I've never had to use more than two layers. I usually use a wedge sponge to apply it (I rub some moisturizer into the wedge before adding a drop of foundation). Going over any area of my skin one time is enough to cover up redness.


----------



## zizi31

sophiae said:


> For those that use the Chanel Glossimers, how shimmery are they?  I know most glosses have a little bit of shimmer, but I'd prefer as little as possible.



They do have micro shimmers, but not glittery pieces. The shimmer is most apparent in direct, bright sunlight. Though I'm sure that some of the glossers have more shimmer than others, and some are mostly shine without shimmer. In normal light, most of the ones that I own look glossy rather than glittery.


----------



## sophiae

zizi31 said:


> In normal light, most of the ones that I own look glossy rather than glittery.



Exactly what I'm hoping for.  Thanks, Zizi!


----------



## sophiae

zizi31 said:


> Yes, it definitely covers up redness and uneven skin tone. Also, I've never had to use more than two layers. I usually use a wedge sponge to apply it (I rub some moisturizer into the wedge before adding a drop of foundation). Going over any area of my skin one time is enough to cover up redness.



Okay.  Would you say that you'd use two layers on a "bad" day?  Like days with more redness than others...


----------



## skydive nikki

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Anyone here get the Pensee glossimer from the summer collection?  What are your thoughts on it?  Is it different enough to warrant buying it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I love pensee!   Pensee is very natural looking.  It is kinda coral/peach/pink with a little  gold shimmer. It is on the sheer side. It adds a little pop of color and shine to your lips. For me it is just enough on days I need a little something.  Its one of those my lips but better colors.  Hope this helps. I dont know how unique I would say it is though.


----------



## sweetart

sophiae said:


> The Mat Lumiere sounds exactly like the coverage I'm looking for.  My skin isn't too acne prone...  Usually only when I don't take off my makeup.  Does it provide enough coverage to even out redness?  That's all I really need.



The new Perfection Lumiere foundation that's coming out soon (Fall?) sounds like it would work as well. I saw the product sheet for it while i was looking through the sophisticate? and holiday collection stuff. They make it sound amazing so I can't wait to try it!


"A patented perfect light control complex corrects skin imperfections using hemispherical powders that 'bounce' light to illuminate the skin, and a blend of mineral-coated and transparent pigments to smooth and unify the complextion.

...While Perfection Lumiere is virtually undetectable, the complexion achieves a natural perfection...with no mask-like effect."


Also FYI - Fauve eyeshadow will be released in the U.S, the Rouge Allure Velvets ship mid October


----------



## sophiae

sweetart said:


> The new Perfection Lumiere foundation that's coming out soon (Fall?) sounds like it would work as well. I saw the product sheet for it while i was looking through the sophisticate? and holiday collection stuff. They make it sound amazing so I can't wait to try it!
> 
> 
> "A patented perfect light control complex corrects skin imperfections using hemispherical powders that 'bounce' light to illuminate the skin, and a blend of mineral-coated and transparent pigments to smooth and unify the complextion.
> 
> ...While Perfection Lumiere is virtually undetectable, the complexion achieves a natural perfection...with no mask-like effect."
> 
> 
> Also FYI - Fauve eyeshadow will be released in the U.S, the Rouge Allure Velvets ship mid October



You're right!  It does sound amazing and exactly like what I'd need.  Now I'm between that and Mat Lumiere.  Maybe I'll try Mat Lumiere whilst awaiting the release of Perfection Lumiere...


----------



## sjunky13

I got another Asian exclusive coming my way! Les Tendres, Les Roses! I   am so happy!
I will post pics when I get it, but for now , here are my other 2 Asian exclusives items.

I also have been wearing Fauve and Twilight and love both so much!


----------



## Beenie

sjunky13 said:


> I got another Asian exclusive coming my way! Les Tendres, Les Roses! I am so happy!
> I will post pics when I get it, but for now , here are my other 2 Asian exclusives items.
> 
> I also have been wearing Fauve and Twilight and love both so much!


 
Pretty!


----------



## Beriloffun

sjunky13 said:


> I got another Asian exclusive coming my way! Les Tendres, Les Roses! I   am so happy!
> I will post pics when I get it, but for now , here are my other 2 Asian exclusives items.
> 
> I also have been wearing Fauve and Twilight and love both so much!



congrats on fauve and twilight! I'm so jealous..my dad was in HK and he said he "didnt have time to go play with expensive make up for me":cry:


----------



## Beriloffun

sweetart said:


> *Also FYI - Fauve eyeshadow will be released in the U.S, the Rouge Allure Velvets ship mid October *



YES!!!!

will it be limited or permanent?


----------



## nicci404

sjunky13 said:


> I got another Asian exclusive coming my way! Les Tendres, Les Roses! I   am so happy!
> I will post pics when I get it, but for now , here are my other 2 Asian exclusives items.
> 
> I also have been wearing Fauve and Twilight and love both so much!



is that the Pearl Glow powder? how do you like it? I almost got it off Ebay but wasn't sure...


----------



## nprotundo

nicci404 said:


> jackpot! post pics when you get it!



Thanks, I am super excited! I'll post pic's. Have you seem the Lilium eyeshadow quad in person? Is that a limited edition item?


----------



## nicci404

nprotundo said:


> Thanks, I am super excited! I'll post pic's. Have you seem the Lilium eyeshadow quad in person? Is that a limited edition item?



I did and it was really pretty but I passed on it. I don't believe it is LE.


----------



## nprotundo

nicci404 said:


> I did and it was really pretty but I passed on it. I don't believe it is LE.



Thanks! I really don't feel like dropping some additional $$ right now. I really have to calm down...at least until the fall collection comes out, lol.


----------



## sweetart

Beriloffun said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> will it be limited or permanent?



Perm  Twilight is also going to be released (perm) as well as Lily (LE - beige pink) and magic night (LE -purple mahagony) as part of the sophisticate? collection. The lighting washed out the collection name so I'm not totally sure what it's called.





sjunky13 said:


> I got another Asian exclusive coming my way! Les Tendres, Les Roses! I   am so happy!
> I will post pics when I get it, but for now , here are my other 2 Asian exclusives items.
> 
> I also have been wearing Fauve and Twilight and love both so much!



ooh love your purchases! Where did you find les roses? Id like to get a hold of one!


----------



## nprotundo

Are there any free shipping coupons for Chanel.com? I know you can get free shipping w/$100 purchase but is there anything else?


----------



## sjunky13

Beenie said:


> Pretty!


  TY hun!


Beriloffun said:


> congrats on fauve and twilight! I'm so jealous..my dad was in HK and he said he "didnt have time to go play with expensive make up for me":cry:


 Aww 


nicci404 said:


> is that the Pearl Glow powder? how do you like it? I almost got it off Ebay but wasn't sure...


  Haven't used it, but LOVE the oackaging. Grab it!


nprotundo said:


> Thanks! I really don't feel like dropping some additional $$ right now. I really have to calm down...at least until the fall collection comes out, lol.


 I have the quad and it is very pretty and the light green looks great wet!


sweetart said:


> Perm  Twilight is also going to be released (perm) as well as Lily (LE - beige pink) and magic night (LE -purple mahagony) as part of the sophisticate? collection. The lighting washed out the collection name so I'm not totally sure what it's called.
> 
> 
> I know! Can't wait!
> 
> 
> ooh love your purchases! Where did you find les roses? Id like to get a hold of one!


 
My Friend got it for me in HK. I contacted all my Ebay sellers and they didn't have it. I was determined! She found it and it is on the way! Very happy. I need one more and than I will have all 5 striped powders/bronzers
 I need the Tokio Happening one. I skipped it because it was pure frost, now I want it again!


----------



## sjunky13

I have Chanel Lily and Magic Night, they are not new. I think from a few years ago.


----------



## elisaq

Congrats sjunky! 

Do the five striped powder palettes include the two Summer 2011 bronzers?  I do have the Tokyo Happening palette (it's very glittery) and Les Roses just arrived today (going to pick it up at my PO tomorrow, purchased from someone in Australia, very excited), and also have the 2009 Cote D'Azur striped bronzer... I haven't (yet) picked up anything from this summer's collection (except for the nail polishes), but hope to get the bronzers once I calm down on my frivolous spending and save up some $.  

I also got the Pearl Glow powder, but haven't actually used it yet (well I tried swatching it a few weeks ago, but my pics came out bad so I didn't post them), let me know how you like it!  Chanel palettes are definitely addicting.


----------



## sjunky13

elisaq said:


> Congrats sjunky!
> 
> Do the five striped powder palettes include the two Summer 2011 bronzers? I do have the Tokyo Happening palette (it's very glittery) and Les Roses just arrived today (going to pick it up at my PO tomorrow, purchased from someone in Australia, very excited), and also have the 2009 Cote D'Azur striped bronzer... I haven't (yet) picked up anything from this summer's collection (except for the nail polishes), but hope to get the bronzers once I calm down on my frivolous spending and save up some $.
> 
> I also got the Pearl Glow powder, but haven't actually used it yet (well I tried swatching it a few weeks ago, but my pics came out bad so I didn't post them), let me know how you like it! Chanel palettes are definitely addicting.


 
 Yes! Those are the palettes. Yay for your Les Roses! I was going crazy looking for it. I can usually get my hands on HTF exclusives, but this was a hard one. I know the Tokyo is a glitter bomb, but I need it for collecting purposes, lol. 
You must get the bronzers! They are awesome, love them a lot. Please post pics of your Chanel goodies! The Pearl Glow looks very glittery too, but the sponge thing was cool looking. LOL


----------



## nprotundo

What do you guys think about the morning rose nail polish? I know you all love mimosa (which I'm thinking about getting) but I've been thinking about the morning rose because it seems to be a color you can wear year round as oppose to mimosa where it's kinda just a summer color. What do you think?


----------



## Beenie

nprotundo said:


> What do you guys think about the morning rose nail polish? I know you all love mimosa (which I'm thinking about getting) but I've been thinking about the morning rose because it seems to be a color you can wear year round as oppose to mimosa where it's kinda just a summer color. What do you think?


 
I like MR a LOT since to ME it is a year round color but I also don't look good in dark, vampy colors that people like to wear in the winter. PLUS, to me light pink is a neutral


----------



## karester

Beenie said:


> I like MR a LOT since to ME it is a year round color but I also don't look good in dark, vampy colors that people like to wear in the winter. PLUS, to me light pink is a neutral



I agree, even though I don't have Morning Rose, I would wear it year round.  Whereas with Mimosa, it's a summer color to me, although I don't do yellow, so that wouldn't be what I'd get.


----------



## 19flowers

I love Morning Rose -- a beautiful year-round pink!


----------



## sjunky13

I love MR, is had the subtle Chanel gold shimmer. Really gorgeous. It did better than Mimosa in sales.


----------



## nprotundo

Thanks everyone! Is MR a limited edition color? It is isn't it? I think I'm going to get it because I keep looking at that ad on Chanel.com showing the collection with the model who just looks gorgeous and the color on her nails (I assume is MR) just looks stunning! I think I'll pass on the Mimosa because, although I like the color, it's kinda limited to me because you can only use it in the summer and I rather use the $$ to buy something else.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

nprotundo said:


> Thanks everyone! Is MR a limited edition color? It is isn't it? I think I'm going to get it because I keep looking at that ad on Chanel.com showing the collection with the model who just looks gorgeous and the color on her nails (I assume is MR) just looks stunning! I think I'll pass on the Mimosa because, although I like the color, it's kinda limited to me because you can only use it in the summer and I rather use the $$ to buy something else.



I believe MR is limited edition. I had MR and Mimosa and had to exchange both. Mimosa was a PITA to apply and is not flattering on lighter skin tones in my opinion. Unfortunately, MR brought out the ruddiness in my skin and was not flattering either. I prefer dark colors on myself personally.


----------



## nprotundo

Devoted2makeup said:


> I believe MR is limited edition. I had MR and Mimosa and had to exchange both. Mimosa was a PITA to apply and is not flattering on lighter skin tones in my opinion. Unfortunately, MR brought out the ruddiness in my skin and was not flattering either. I prefer dark colors on myself personally.



Oh no. It does look like it would be a PITA to apply. I think the MR would look good though on me because I love lighter more subtler colors. I'm the opposite. I don't really like bolder darker colors. I only have one dark shade and its the Chanel Haute chocolate I think it's called? It's a dark brown and I normally don't go that dark but I had to make an exception for that one, lol! I love it.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

nprotundo said:


> Oh no. It does look like it would be a PITA to apply. I think the MR would look good though on me because I love lighter more subtler colors. I'm the opposite. I don't really like bolder darker colors. I only have one dark shade and its the Chanel Haute chocolate I think it's called? It's a dark brown and I normally don't go that dark but I had to make an exception for that one, lol! I love it.



MR is a beautiful shade and I have nothing bad to say about it. The subt.e gold flecks mixed in with the pink is a beautiful combo. I was sad that it didn't work out on me. The model in the ad is wearing it, I believe and it looks awesome on her for sure! I hope it works for you too!


----------



## MrsLid

Devoted2makeup said:


> MR is a beautiful shade and I have nothing bad to say about it. The subt.e gold flecks mixed in with the pink is a beautiful combo. I was sad that it didn't work out on me. The model in the ad is wearing it, I believe and it looks awesome on her for sure! I hope it works for you too!



I really love Morning Rose. It applies like a dream, lasts well and I think it looks so pretty on with the sublte almost jelly quality to the finish. The gold flecks don't show up as much on the nails as in the bottle but they are gorgeous!

ps. I thought MR looked great on Jenn


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Ladies 

I need some help picking out a lip gloss shade from Chanel. We dont have a Chanel counter close by so I am going to chance it  and order online. My lips are naturally pink and I was looking at Pensee or another peachy color. I want to step away from the nude/brown lip glosses I have worn in the past. 


Thanks


----------



## Beriloffun

Since I was tricked into buying the lillium quad I must say I'm absolutely LOVING IT! I never would have thought the light green color would look good on me, especiailly since I have very yellow undertones! 

I've been putting the light green on the inner half of the eyelid, the taupey color on the outter half and in the corner and blending it out with safari. It creates a perfect gradient from light to dark and in between it creates a silvery brown color. 

I'm so satisfied with my impulse purchase, I just had to share!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Beriloffun said:


> Since I was tricked into buying the lillium quad I must say I'm absolutely LOVING IT! I never would have thought the light green color would look good on me, especiailly since I have very yellow undertones!
> 
> I've been putting the light green on the inner half of the eyelid, the taupey color on the outter half and in the corner and blending it out with safari. It creates a perfect gradient from light to dark and in between it creates a silvery brown color.
> 
> I'm so satisfied with my impulse purchase, I just had to share!



I'm hoping I get this quad for my bday next week...I passed on it at first but after seeing a youtube tutorial vid by RAEview, I'm in love with it!


----------



## nprotundo

Needanotherbag said:


> I'm hoping I get this quad for my bday next week...I passed on it at first but after seeing a youtube tutorial vid by RAEview, I'm in love with it!



I saw that same review which is what made me want it. I passed on it this time around but I think come July, I'm going to cave and get it.


----------



## Needanotherbag

nprotundo said:


> I saw that same review which is what made me want it. I passed on it this time around but I think come July, I'm going to cave and get it.



I always have to remind myself that she's so gorgeous that anything would look fab on her lol...but I do love the look she created with that quad!


----------



## sweetart

Sophistcate? collection




Fall collection


----------



## it'sanaddiction

CoachDivaNC said:


> Ladies
> 
> I need some help picking out a lip gloss shade from Chanel. We dont have a Chanel counter close by so I am going to chance it  and order online. My lips are naturally pink and I was looking at Pensee or another peachy color. I want to step away from the nude/brown lip glosses I have worn in the past.
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
Pensee is pretty and so is Coral Love. Though both are on the sheer side. Have your tried the Rouge Coco Shine Lipsticks? They are like a lipgloss in a tube. I have 3, but none in a coral shade. I was thinking about either Liberte or Sari dEau. Here are some of Karlasugars swatches:

http://karlasugar.net/2011/03/chanel-rouge-coco-shine/


----------



## it'sanaddiction

sweetart said:


> Sophistcate? collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall collection


 
Oh Chanel, you kill me! The Vanities quad and the Fauve shadow look like a must have for me! Can't wait to see the polishes too!


----------



## sweetart




----------



## sweetart




----------



## oceansportrait

sweetart said:


> ...


 
Seeing this makes me wish I paid attention a bit more in French class back in high school XD


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Here's a better look at the Illusion D'Ombre (whipped gel shadows!) OMG!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I like these better in the bottle than on the nails. Maybe it's just the pic.








SWATCHES
http://www.sophyrobson.com/2011/05/chanel-autumn-winter-polish-collection/


----------



## elisaq

Whoa Sweetart!  This is a lot to take in!  Rouge Carat nail polish, Sparkle D'or glossimer, a new shimmering red Extrait gloss...? I was already drooling for the Fall collection shadow pots and polishes, and now ... yikes I'm in trouble this year.  

Actually, I could write my Xmas wishlist now LoL In one glance I already know I'm going to want (from Fall & Holiday) all of the new single shadows, polishes, glossimers, Rouge Allures, and Extrait glosses.  And the luminous apricot velvet l/s and the coral lip liner ... and the highlighter ... 

Thanks for the info, that was fun! (and good to know so I can start saving up now ...)


----------



## 8seventeen19

sweetart said:


> Sophistcate? collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall collection



Wait a second... so we're FINALLY getting Fauve AND Vanites?! I was able to score Vanites off French ebay but I was *this close* to paying a French lady a hefty some to go get that for me. Those single eyeshadow colors are phenomenal. Thank you for the photos!!!

Pirate relaunch? Dead.


----------



## nicci404

omg! I can't keep looking! I love fall collections!! so much more than summer...can't wait!!!


----------



## nicci404

shoeaddictklw said:


> Wait a second... so we're FINALLY getting Fauve AND Vanites?! I was able to score Vanites off French ebay but I was *this close* to paying a French lady a hefty some to go get that for me. Those single eyeshadow colors are phenomenal. Thank you for the photos!!!
> 
> Pirate relaunch? Dead.



I remember seeing *Fauve* on Cafe MakeUp way back in March! 

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/chanel-soft-touch-eyeshadow-in-fauve/


----------



## pond23

There are so many great products' coming out that I feel overwhelmed but excited!


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> I remember seeing *Fauve* on Cafe MakeUp way back in March!
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/chanel-soft-touch-eyeshadow-in-fauve/



That's where I fell in love with it!  I've been searching for it ever since. There was a lot of things that she got in Paris that I was on the hunt for!


----------



## 8seventeen19

pond23 said:


> There are so many great products' coming out that I feel overwhelmed but excited!


So much better than underwhelmed though! (ie Summer collection)


----------



## sally.m

Oh, more nail polishes and so many lip glosses! I cant wait.


*Ladies of the Chanel collectors* - Can you possibly help me.....

I have just writted down the glosses that i own and cant find the name for one of them.
Its a scintillantes glossimer, number 117.  Its pink! I am sure this come with a limited edition Pink Lame eyeshadow and a special makeup pouch several years ago. Google doesnt seem to want to help me with any info. Would anyone here know anything about it?

TIA xx


----------



## elisaq

Hi, there's a Rouge Allure in Darling on e(vil)bay, new in box, for $27.  I kind of remember someone looking for it.  Anyways, it's a perfect mauve-y neutral IMO, and just as hard to find it seems as Super and Genial, so thought maybe someone might be interested. (Not affiliated with the auction, btw, I usually don't like to post e(vil)bay findings here, but I know these l/s are htf)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

sweetart said:


>



Sw33t!
Did you have a bigger picture link for the Fall 2011? The linkey no worky 

Thanks for all of this, so many tempting things I'm looking forward to!


----------



## Needanotherbag

So thrilled with almost all of the new collections for Fall and Holiday!!!  All the colors are calling me...

DH picked up Fauve for me in Paris last week, along with the new Mascara that will be launched in the US in August...I couldnt wait, had to have them now...but I dont get them until my bday next week lol


----------



## elisaq

Needanotherbag said:


> So thrilled with almost all of the new collections for Fall and Holiday!!!  All the colors are calling me...
> 
> DH picked up Fauve for me in Paris last week, along with the new Mascara that will be launched in the US in August...I couldnt wait, had to have them now...but I dont get them until my bday next week lol



Ooh, I got a sample of the Sublime mascara (is that the one?), and LOVE it!  It doesn't apply clumpy, usually I have to scrape the wand a bunch of times with other mascaras ... Yay for your new bday presents, my bday is next week too (7th, go Geminis!), I think I may ask for one of the new bronzers


----------



## Needanotherbag

elisaq said:


> Ooh, I got a sample of the Sublime mascara (is that the one?), and LOVE it!  It doesn't apply clumpy, usually I have to scrape the wand a bunch of times with other mascaras ... Yay for your new bday presents, my bday is next week too (7th, go Geminis!), I think I may ask for one of the new bronzers



Mines the 7th as well!  Happy early bday Gemini twin!

Can't wait to try that mascara...I'm kind of a mascara addict, and havent found my HG yet...


----------



## elisaq

^^Happy early bday to you too!  I think we also share a bday with Prince (lol, don't ask me why I always remember that).

I love the Chanel single shadows, I just looked up Fauve and it's gorgeous!!:
http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/chanel-ombre-essentielle-in-fauve/

I definitely want to pick this one up at some point!


----------



## nicci404

Needanotherbag said:


> Mines the 7th as well! Happy early bday Gemini twin!
> 
> Can't wait to try that mascara...I'm kind of a mascara addict, and havent found my HG yet...


 
I'm a Gemini too!  My b-day was yesterday. My bday gift has not arrived yet though but it is worth the wait I think.


----------



## Needanotherbag

nicci404 said:


> I'm a Gemini too!  My b-day was yesterday. My bday gift has not arrived yet though but it is worth the wait I think.



No way!  Happy belated bday nicci!  Do tell...what are you waiting on???


----------



## Bethc

My bday was on Sunday... that's a lot of geminis!


----------



## CoachDivaNC

it'sanaddiction said:


> Pensee is pretty and so is Coral Love. Though both are on the sheer side. Have your tried the Rouge Coco Shine Lipsticks? They are like a lipgloss in a tube. I have 3, but none in a coral shade. I was thinking about either Liberte or Sari dEau. Here are some of Karlasugars swatches:
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2011/03/chanel-rouge-coco-shine/



Thank you so much! I am going to look into Liberte. It looks like a really pretty color!


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Oh wow  Today is my birthday! And I think ordering some Chanel is a great way to celebrate  HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL MY GEMINIS!!!!!!


----------



## nicci404

Needanotherbag said:


> No way! Happy belated bday nicci! Do tell...what are you waiting on???


 
thanks  what day next week is your bday?! 

I'm waiting for a Chanel GST in the color burgundy. I have been wanting one for awhile now. I don't own any Chanel purses. I almost bought another brand but my boyfriend kept telling me that I would settling then, so I didn't. 

The Nordstrom I go to had burgundy PST's arrive but they were too small for my liking and for work purposes. I went in a couple weeks later and asked when they would get a burgundy GST in. The SA pulled out her book and looked and found out they are getting only 4 in. I put my name on the list - I'm #3. I was so happy! Now I just have to wait till it arrives. All she could tell me was that it was coming this month. 

I hope you get what's on your wishlist!


----------



## nicci404

CoachDivaNC said:


> Oh wow  Today is my birthday! And I think ordering some Chanel is a great way to celebrate  HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL MY GEMINIS!!!!!!


 
*Happy Birthday*! doing anything fun tonight?


----------



## CoachDivaNC

nicci404 said:


> *Happy Birthday*! doing anything fun tonight?



Thank You  Going to hang with my sisters! Hope your birthday gift arrives soon


----------



## Beriloffun

the fall collection is going to make me go broke! thankfully theres only 1-2 eyeshadows from the sophsticate collection...and make an eyeliner. Is it me or are the nail polishes (besides the fall collection) not too exciting? Theres nothing that makes me go OMG I NEED IT or anything. Maybe besides pirate just because I like the name!


----------



## aa12

has anyone tried this? Opinions on it? 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/chanel-...er-illuminating-fluid/3082007?origin=category


----------



## Beenie

Beriloffun said:


> I've been putting the light green on the inner half of the eyelid, the taupey color on the outter half and in the corner and blending it out with safari. It creates a perfect gradient from light to dark and in between it creates a silvery brown color.


 
Thanks for that idea!



nicci404 said:


> omg! I can't keep looking! I love fall collections!! so much more than summer...can't wait!!!


 
Ha, I am just the opposite.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

nicci404 said:


> I remember seeing *Fauve* on Cafe MakeUp way back in March!
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/03/chanel-soft-touch-eyeshadow-in-fauve/



Same here!


----------



## sjunky13

Chanel is doing a lot of repromotes lately. Vanities was just discontinued and now they are bringing it back, lol. That is because Peter Phillips loves green and peach and they took a lot of best sellers out of the line. They now are bringing back pinks and plums!

I got my Les Roses today! Yay. Love it sooo much!


----------



## Beriloffun

nprotundo said:


> Let me know how that worked out for you. I'm sure I'm not applying it right. I'm sure it's me and not Bronze Universal, lol.



So I fiiianlly got to try out this technique, except I tweaked it a bit. I applied moisturizer, let that sink in, and then instead of taking the excess off on the back of my hand (where its just going to get washed away) I did it in the lid of bronze universal.
 After putting it on my face, I take my foundation and apply that right over the bronzer, so it spreads out evenly, and then I take whatever is left on the brush and lightly go over the hollows of my cheeks.

It was definitly too orange on me when first applied, but once its mixed with the foundation it gives my face a "healthy glow" with a tan 

I hope you were able to figure it out too! Its a shame to let such a lovely product go to waste!


----------



## elisaq

sjunky13 said:


> Chanel is doing a lot of repromotes lately. Vanities was just discontinued and now they are bringing it back, lol. That is because Peter Phillips loves green and peach and they took a lot of best sellers out of the line. They now are bringing back pinks and plums!
> 
> I got my Les Roses today! Yay. Love it sooo much!



Yes, it is really really pretty (just got mine on Wed.)... It was wrapped in cellophane (was yours?) so I was thinking maybe it's just a duty-free product?  I don't know if there is such a thing as a duty-free-only product, but they do always carry cute prepackaged gifts sets... If I knew it was in the SFO duty-free, I swear I'd go buy a plane ticket right now somewhere just to buy a few for gifts (Vegas maybe, since they let you buy with domestic flights now, just w/o discounts) Too bad these are all hiding in some obscure mystery land overseas ...


----------



## sjunky13

elisaq said:


> Yes, it is really really pretty (just got mine on Wed.)... It was wrapped in cellophane (was yours?) so I was thinking maybe it's just a duty-free product?  I don't know if there is such a thing as a duty-free-only product, but they do always carry cute prepackaged gifts sets... If I knew it was in the SFO duty-free, I swear I'd go buy a plane ticket right now somewhere just to buy a few for gifts (Vegas maybe, since they let you buy with domestic flights now, just w/o discounts) Too bad these are all hiding in some obscure mystery land overseas ...


 Mine was wrapped up too. I thought that was strange. This is not a duty free only item. I know someone that purchased hers in HK and other people have purchased in other asian countries. 

I would love to buy a ticket and get all the goodies. I heard there was a store selling Van Cleef jewlery very cheap! 
You shuld get the summer bronzers/blushes before they are gone too. They are very very pretty.


----------



## Maedi

I think the Nordstrom anniversary sale exclusive Chanel will be the recent Asian collection with Les Roses, the pearl high lighter, Rouge Allure l/s and glossimers. Pretty exciting!
Thanks for posting the color sheets *sweetart*. Then there's still the Byzantine collection...


----------



## elisaq

^^ Oh wow, that would be awesome... even though I paid well over retail for all of these, lol, I'd still be happy to know they are accessible since they are amazing products!  One of Nordy's past anniv sale included Rose Tourbillon np which was previously an Asian-exclusive (it was either that or Rose de Vents, I always get them mixed up)... I think they should have released all three of these striped palletes together since not everyone wants a bronzer (although I hear the 2 summer ones are more like blushes for some .. yes I need to pick the Rose and Coral bronzers up asap!!)


----------



## sjunky13

Maedi said:


> I think the Nordstrom anniversary sale exclusive Chanel will be the recent Asian collection with Les Roses, the pearl high lighter, Rouge Allure l/s and glossimers. Pretty exciting!
> Thanks for posting the color sheets *sweetart*. Then there's still the Byzantine collection...


 
Those are 2 different collections though. Les Roses is not from Les Blanc collection. The highlighter and eyeshadow are and Rose Trib blush is, not Les Roses. Les Roses was something different. 
They sometimes bring the exclusives out here in the states later. Like lagoons. I can never ever wait and need to have them asap. 

I am glad Fauve and Twighlight are coming out here so I can get some back ups. 
I hope Flying cloud comes out here too!


----------



## sjunky13

Speaking of Byzantine, did anyone use it yet? I don't think there are swatches anywhere! 

I know GGA used hers, anyone else?


----------



## sweetart

elisaq said:


> Yes, it is really really pretty (just got mine on Wed.)... It was wrapped in cellophane (was yours?) so I was thinking maybe it's just a duty-free product?  I don't know if there is such a thing as a duty-free-only product, but they do always carry cute prepackaged gifts sets... If I knew it was in the SFO duty-free, I swear I'd go buy a plane ticket right now somewhere just to buy a few for gifts (Vegas maybe, since they let you buy with domestic flights now, just w/o discounts) Too bad these are all hiding in some obscure mystery land overseas ...





sjunky13 said:


> Chanel is doing a lot of repromotes lately. Vanities was just discontinued and now they are bringing it back, lol. That is because Peter Phillips loves green and peach and they took a lot of best sellers out of the line. They now are bringing back pinks and plums!
> 
> I got my Les Roses today! Yay. Love it sooo much!



Congrats on the les roses scores ladies!!! My husband is in Morocco right now so i sent him pics of it so he could try to find it for me. His response: "Are you serious?!?" punk!  




Maedi said:


> I think the Nordstrom anniversary sale exclusive Chanel will be the recent Asian collection with Les Roses, the pearl high lighter, Rouge Allure l/s and glossimers. Pretty exciting!
> Thanks for posting the color sheets *sweetart*. Then there's still the Byzantine collection...



yw! I didn't see any info on any anni items  I'm really curious now!! I'll have to bug my SA for info tomo 



bunnymasseuse said:


> Sw33t!
> Did you have a bigger picture link for the Fall 2011? The linkey no worky
> 
> Thanks for all of this, so many tempting things I'm looking forward to!



sorry! here ya go: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2395/5792129265_678b254893_b.jpg


----------



## Maedi

Rose Envolee for the quad, Rose Tourbillon for the blush and Liaison and Blossom for glossimers is what I remember in addition to the Le Blanc Poudre.


----------



## nicci404

Maedi said:


> I think the Nordstrom anniversary sale exclusive Chanel will be the recent Asian collection with Les Roses, the pearl high lighter, Rouge Allure l/s and glossimers. Pretty exciting!
> Thanks for posting the color sheets *sweetart*. Then there's still the Byzantine collection...



thanks for the heads up!


----------



## elisaq

Maedi said:


> Rose Envolee for the quad, Rose Tourbillon for the blush and Liaison and Blossom for glossimers is what I remember in addition to the Le Blanc Poudre.



yup!  and Joyeuse (however that's spelled) and Desinvolte Rouge Allure l/s (and the pearl glow powder).  

I can't wait to see all of the Nordstrom exclusives from all brands, does anyone remember when that is (July?)


----------



## Maedi

Thanks right back at you *Nicci* - I am using your information about the Byzantine collection arriving in Seattle on June 17th with my SA - of course without any mention of tPF 
I am in the Pacific NW as well and am hoping to get some of those colors from Seattle.


----------



## elisaq

Dang, there are already items from the Byzantine collection up on e(vil)bay!

Oh, I just checked and it's a Singapore seller, for a minute I got so excited that maybe they were out already in the US... still, take a look at the great photos ... search for 'Byzance' 

Wow, I want them all... especially the quad.  That Rouge Allure looks gorgeous.  The 'Or' Joues blush looks just like the Facettes D'Or highlighter from not too long ago (I also have an old Joues in Eldorado that looks the same too) ... hmmm, I wonder how different they really are ... the Rouge blush looks very pretty, but I wonder if it applies sheer.  Oh I can't wait now until they are released here!!  I swear I now have a Chanel wish list in my mind with like 50 products.


----------



## aa12

aa12 said:


> has anyone tried this? Opinions on it?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/chanel-...er-illuminating-fluid/3082007?origin=category



anyone?


----------



## Mette

aa12 said:


> anyone?


No, I haven't used it.  Hopefully someone else will have used it and be able to help you out.


----------



## nicci404

Maedi said:


> Thanks right back at you *Nicci* - I am using your information about the Byzantine collection arriving in Seattle on June 17th with my SA - of course without any mention of tPF
> I am in the Pacific NW as well and am hoping to get some of those colors from Seattle.



cool! what are you looking to get possibly?


----------



## nicci404

aa12 said:


> anyone?



no, never tried it but here are some reviews...

http://glowingface.blogspot.com/2010/08/soliel-tan-de-chanel-sunkissed.html

http://fashdeals.blogspot.com/2010/12/soleil-tan-de-chanel-sheer-illuminating.html

http://cafemakeup.com/2009/12/chane...nel-sheer-illuminating-fluid-in-sunkissedadd/


----------



## Needanotherbag

nicci404 said:


> thanks  what day next week is your bday?!
> 
> I'm waiting for a Chanel GST in the color burgundy. I have been wanting one for awhile now. I don't own any Chanel purses. I almost bought another brand but my boyfriend kept telling me that I would settling then, so I didn't.
> 
> The Nordstrom I go to had burgundy PST's arrive but they were too small for my liking and for work purposes. I went in a couple weeks later and asked when they would get a burgundy GST in. The SA pulled out her book and looked and found out they are getting only 4 in. I put my name on the list - I'm #3. I was so happy! Now I just have to wait till it arrives. All she could tell me was that it was coming this month.
> 
> I hope you get what's on your wishlist!



Oh you lucky lucky girl!  The GST is my next Chanel bag purchase (2012) and burgandy sounds gorgeous!

My bdays on Tuesday...Super excited to see that dh brought me back from Paris


----------



## Maedi

nicci404 said:


> cool! what are you looking to get possibly?



The eyeshadow quad and perhaps the lipstick (if it's a true red).
Did you do a pre-sale? I wonder how many they'll get.


----------



## cassandra22007

Honestly I'm not very intrigued by the fall collection, holiday collection, or the new perm collection. I'm torn in half on the fall collection- I am dying for the nail polish (not Quartz though) and the lip glosses and lip liners, but I have no interest in the eye quad or the "gel eyeshadow" because they look exactly like the Spring 5-color pallet! I kinda feel ripped off that Chanel is repurposing those colors for probably $30 a pop, but I'm happy for all the ladies who didn't get the Spring pallet when it came out and will have a chance to experience this wonderful eyeshadow formula!

As for the new permanent collection, nothing catches my eye, same with the holiday collection. That is good though! I have soooo much makeup...And less $ on makeup = more money for bags!! Heheheh 

I'm definitely hoping to get the Byzantine eye quad (not the $250 one) though!


----------



## nicci404

Needanotherbag said:


> Oh you lucky lucky girl!  The GST is my next Chanel bag purchase (2012) and burgandy sounds gorgeous!
> 
> My bdays on Tuesday...Super excited to see that dh brought me back from Paris



your next Chanel bag purchase?!  what do you use now and what color?

I am curious too, post pics if you can please!!


----------



## nicci404

Maedi said:


> The eyeshadow quad and perhaps the lipstick (if it's a true red).
> Did you do a pre-sale? I wonder how many they'll get.



no, I did not. I wanted to see the products in person but saw them on Ebay already. The quad is really pretty! I got these pics from Ebay...


----------



## Maedi

Oh, those pictures are great. I "stalked" them on e-bay but of course they were much smaller. The quad is not really me but somehow I'm intrigued.

I think the cream eye shadow pots will be different than the 5 Perle ones. I have a similar formula as the ones coming out from Shiseido and it's longer wearing and applies differently. I am very excited for them.


----------



## Beenie

I, like *Maedi*, typically am not drawn to the colors of that palette and I THOUGHT I was safe, but now I am not too sure.  And I will DIE if I do not get that lippie!!!  OK, so I am a little dramatical...

Thanks for the find,* nicci*!


----------



## bluejinx

Beenie said:


> I, like Maedi, typically am not drawn to the colors of that palette and I THOUGHT I was safe, but now I am not too sure.  And I will DIE if I do not get that lippie!!!  OK, so I am a little dramatical...




no!!!!!!!!!!! you cant die!!!!!!!!!!!!!! quick!!!!!!!!!!!! someone get the lady that lippie!!!!!!!


----------



## Beenie

bluejinx said:


> no!!!!!!!!!!! you cant die!!!!!!!!!!!!!! quick!!!!!!!!!!!! someone get the lady that lippie!!!!!!!


 
OMG we are SO out of control tonight :lolots: me and you


----------



## bluejinx

Beenie said:


> OMG we are SO out of control tonight :lolots: me and you



yes, but im sooooooooooooo excited. i get to go shopping for you!!!!!!!! to the grocery store tomorrow! its made me giddy!


----------



## Beenie

bluejinx said:


> yes, but im sooooooooooooo excited. i get to go shopping for you!!!!!!!! to the grocery store tomorrow! its made me giddy!


----------



## nicci404

http://cafemakeup.com/

  I depended on Cafe Makeup for everything Chanel! Amy had the best swatches and reviews I think. No more Cafe Makeup


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> http://cafemakeup.com/
> 
> I depended on Cafe Makeup for everything Chanel! Amy had the best swatches and reviews I think. No more Cafe Makeup



^ What?! That came out of the blue! I wonder if something happened other than not having enough time. Cafe Makeup was one of my favorite beauty blogs. I loved the Chanel and other HE makeup line reviews. I will really miss Amy and Liz.


----------



## MrsLid

OMG that Rouge Allure is HOT!!! I need that!

Is it really disappointing about Cafe Makeup. I rely on them a lot to as I do all my shopping online. I think they are more taking a break and will likely still post a bit from the sounds of it. I don't think the site is being completely retired. It will be sad not to see her gorgeous pictures in my inbox everyday though


----------



## MrsLid

MrsLid said:


> OMG that Rouge Allure is HOT!!! I need that!
> 
> Is it really disappointing about Cafe Makeup. I rely on them a lot to as I do all my shopping online. I think they are more taking a break and will likely still post a bit from the sounds of it. I don't think the site is being completely retired. It will be sad not to see her gorgeous pictures in my inbox everyday though



Oops just saw Cafe Makeup's post. I heard about this last week and was under the impression they were just slowing things down not shutting down. So sad


----------



## bunnymasseuse

MrsLid said:


> Oops just saw Cafe Makeup's post. I heard about this last week and was under the impression they were just slowing things down not shutting down. So sad


What's worse is that all her old posts are gone, unless we find them under google cache.


----------



## Needanotherbag

nicci404 said:


> your next Chanel bag purchase?!  what do you use now and what color?
> 
> I am curious too, post pics if you can please!!



Right now just a black calf Business Flap and a black WOC. I LOVE the GST though, seems like the most versatile bag!

OMG just saw Cafe Makeup is gone...so bummed!

Anyone have other bloggers they go to for Chanel that I can check out?


----------



## Beriloffun

Needanotherbag said:


> Right now just a black calf Business Flap and a black WOC. I LOVE the GST though, seems like the most versatile bag!
> 
> *OMG just saw Cafe Makeup is gone...so bummed!*
> 
> Anyone have other bloggers they go to for Chanel that I can check out?



:cry:
Amy was my favorite! 

I've been following The Beauty LookBook (linked in cafemakup's last post) for a while and its pretty good. I also really like Front Row Beauty. She's new, but she updates alot and uses alot of high end products!


----------



## sjunky13

aa12 said:


> anyone?


 I have it and use it mixed with foundation or alone as a glow. It is a nice sheer shimmery highlighter.


----------



## Bethc

I'm going to miss Cafe Makeup as well


----------



## pond23

Needanotherbag said:


> Right now just a black calf Business Flap and a black WOC. I LOVE the GST though, seems like the most versatile bag!
> 
> OMG just saw Cafe Makeup is gone...so bummed!
> 
> Anyone have other bloggers they go to for Chanel that I can check out?


 
^ I also really like The Beauty Lookbook beauty blog for Chanel swatches and reviews. Sabrina loves Chanel makeup and covers it a lot.


----------



## sweetart

pond23 said:


> ^ I also really like The Beauty Lookbook beauty blog for Chanel swatches and reviews. Sabrina loves Chanel makeup and covers it a lot.



same here! thebeautylookbook is one of my faves! I'll miss cafemakeup


----------



## sjunky13

Beautylookbook is my first favorite blog. Cafe Makeup is my second! 
I know Sabrina is taking a well deserved break! 

*waves * Hi Sabrina! She is a PF memeber too with some nice Chanel bags!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I had forgotten to check out BeautyLookbook!  I used to love checking that blog out!


----------



## sjunky13

Ok. I ordered the rest of the Byzantine collection and yes the Nordies anniversary will be Le Blanc collection. Yay for a  Rose T back up! But not Les Roses 
I can finally get the lips from this collection that I missed out on. Presell starts on the 5'th. If anyone needs swatches , let me know as I have the blush, quad and highlighting powder. Comes in the same baked formula.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

sjunky13 said:


> Ok. I ordered the rest of the Byzantine collection and yes the Nordies anniversary will be Le Blanc collection. Yay for a  Rose T back up! But not Les Roses
> I can finally get the lips from this collection that I missed out on. Presell starts on the 5'th. If anyone needs swatches , let me know as I have the blush, quad and highlighting powder. Comes in the same baked formula.


Yes, swatches please!!


----------



## sjunky13

bunnymasseuse said:


> Yes, swatches please!!


 Ok! I don't think the highlighter will show, but I can do the quad and blush. Check back later tonight. 

I can't wait for the lips as I skipped them. Yay


----------



## bunnymasseuse

sjunky13 said:


> Ok! I don't think the highlighter will show, but I can do the quad and blush. Check back later tonight.
> 
> I can't wait for the lips as I skipped them. Yay


Cool, I have a friend with a good SA at Nordies who can get some of this but I just need to see swatches to get an idea if I need to get something I can't live w/o


----------



## NoSnowHere

I just picked up Rouge Coco Shine in Boy. It's a lovely pink. I swear I heard it was nude. ??


----------



## sweetart

sjunky13 said:


> Ok. I ordered the rest of the Byzantine collection and yes the Nordies anniversary will be Le Blanc collection. Yay for a  Rose T back up! But not Les Roses
> I can finally get the lips from this collection that I missed out on. Presell starts on the 5'th. If anyone needs swatches , let me know as I have the blush, quad and highlighting powder. Comes in the same baked formula.




The rest of the byzantine collection is available already?


----------



## AppleAbby1

hi everyone! i just started collecting chanel cosmetics about 2 weeks ago, and this is what i have so far!


----------



## nicci404

sjunky13 said:


> Ok! I don't think the highlighter will show, but I can do the quad and blush. Check back later tonight.
> 
> I can't wait for the lips as I skipped them. Yay



is the highlighter really glittery?


----------



## nicci404

Sabrina has swatches of the collection

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/03/chanel-le-blanc-continued-rose-envolee.html

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/03/chanel-le-blanc-rouge-allures.html

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/03/chanel-le-blanc-collection-blossom-152.html

and Karla Sugar

http://karlasugar.net/2011/04/guest-swatcher-chanel-rose-tourbillon/


----------



## nicci404

http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/136367/chanel/90 - middle of page for blush


----------



## sjunky13

bunnymasseuse said:


> Cool, I have a friend with a good SA at Nordies who can get some of this but I just need to see swatches to get an idea if I need to get something I can't live w/o


  I hear you. Thebeautylookbook has better swatched that I could ever take!


sweetart said:


> The rest of the byzantine collection is available already?


 Yes in about 10 days!!! I ordered it all, even though I already have Gold Fever blush.


----------



## sjunky13

nicci404 said:


> is the highlighter really glittery?


 Honestly it is very shimmery.


----------



## sjunky13

nicci404 said:


> Sabrina has swatches of the collection
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/03/chanel-le-blanc-continued-rose-envolee.html
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/03/chanel-le-blanc-rouge-allures.html
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/03/chanel-le-blanc-collection-blossom-152.html
> 
> and Karla Sugar
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2011/04/guest-swatcher-chanel-rose-tourbillon/


 
Thanks! much better than I can do!


----------



## Bethc

AppleAbby1 said:


> hi everyone! i just started collecting chanel cosmetics about 2 weeks ago, and this is what i have so far!



Great start!! It's amazing how it multiplies in your drawers overnight!


----------



## sweetart

sjunky13 said:


> I hear you. Thebeautylookbook has better swatched that I could ever take!
> 
> Yes in about 10 days!!! I ordered it all, even though I already have Gold Fever blush.



i agree!

I just ordered the quad and lipstick 
In case this hasn't been posted yet, here are some swatches!
http://poseylass.wordpress.com/2011/06/06/update-byzance-de-chanel-products-and-swatches/


----------



## sjunky13

sweetart said:


> i agree!
> 
> I just ordered the quad and lipstick
> In case this hasn't been posted yet, here are some swatches!
> http://poseylass.wordpress.com/2011/06/06/update-byzance-de-chanel-products-and-swatches/


 LOL> Looks like 50 other quads I have. But I will still get it, lol.
The lipstick is amazing, but I never wear reds.


----------



## ladystara

I wish I liked their baked blushes!  But when I swirl my brush..it goes everywhere!!


----------



## sjunky13

ladystara said:


> I wish I liked their baked blushes!  But when I swirl my brush..it goes everywhere!!


 so true!!!! But if the color comes in the baked and not the US style, what can you do?


----------



## elisaq

sjunky13 said:


> I hear you. Thebeautylookbook has better swatched that I could ever take!
> 
> Yes in about 10 days!!! I ordered it all, even though I already have Gold Fever blush.



We're so much alike sjunky, lol, I'm going to want the gold blush even though I have Gold Fever (and Eldorado Joues which is a nearly identical gold blush).  Rediculous!  I have to wait until I can save up some funds though, but the whole collection is definitely on my w/l this summer!  That Rouge Allure is gorgeous!

I have the lippies from the Le Blanc collection.  Sabrina's photos are way better than I could ever do, but I have the Liaison glossimer which I don't think I saw ...  I posted some pics of it here awhile back, but can repost if anyone's interested.  I really like it, I have a pic of it compared to some other clear glossimers (Galactic, Glitter, Moonlight), but recently picked up Aragonite so can compare them all.  Basically if you have one, you don't need the rest unless you're a Chanel junkie like me who has to have them all even though they all look exactly the same on my lips  :shame:


----------



## sjunky13

elisaq said:


> We're so much alike sjunky, lol, I'm going to want the gold blush even though I have Gold Fever (and Eldorado Joues which is a nearly identical gold blush).  Rediculous!  I have to wait until I can save up some funds though, but the whole collection is definitely on my w/l this summer!  That Rouge Allure is gorgeous!
> 
> I have the lippies from the Le Blanc collection.  Sabrina's photos are way better than I could ever do, but I have the Liaison glossimer which I don't think I saw ...  I posted some pics of it here awhile back, but can repost if anyone's interested.  I really like it, I have a pic of it compared to some other clear glossimers (Galactic, Glitter, Moonlight), but recently picked up Aragonite so can compare them all.  Basically if you have one, you don't need the rest unless you're a Chanel junkie like me who has to have them all even though they all look exactly the same on my lips  :shame:


 
Oh, I am a Chanel junkie! Haha. I buy back ups and have to get every collection no matter what. I never ever used Gold Fever. Haha. If it is LE , I am on it. Bad bad habit.  Please post any pics, I love looking.


----------



## ladystara

sjunky13 said:


> Oh, I am a Chanel junkie! Haha. I buy back ups and have to get every collection no matter what. I never ever used Gold Fever. Haha. If it is LE , I am on it. Bad bad habit.  Please post any pics, I love looking.



I guess we just wait for something that's pressed?   Wish all their items weren't baked!


----------



## elisaq

These were from my first experiment of ordering Chanel products from overseas (I've since ordered three more times lol)  Some of these pics are a re-post, so sorry for anyone that has seen them.  I still haven't used the Silver Reflections Powder, and have only once swatched the Pearl Glow powder, but I do plan to use them.  I'm trying to get over that mentality where I'm afraid to use products because they're too pretty... what good are they sitting in my dark dresser drawer!  I guess I could pass them on to my nieces when I'm older, but at some point someone's going to use them so it may as well be me this summer, LoL.  I'll definitely post swatches here as I 'break in' my other palettes.  I forget what order the Glossimers are in, but I think it is (L to R) Moonlight, Glitter, Galactic and Liaison.  When I get a chance I'll post this pic with Aragonite also.

The beautiful music box was a gift that the seller included (probably because I spent so much money lol), apparently it was a complimentary gift.  The best Chanel gift that I've gotten in the US was a little tiny tote and an elastic headband, boo!  It's a real music box too, and Coco dances around... yes, I'm so easy to please


----------



## elisaq

Here's a close-up of the music box  ...


----------



## pond23

^ That is too cute! Why couldn't the US get the music box too?


----------



## sjunky13

elisaq said:


> These were from my first experiment of ordering Chanel products from overseas (I've since ordered three more times lol)  Some of these pics are a re-post, so sorry for anyone that has seen them.  I still haven't used the Silver Reflections Powder, and have only once swatched the Pearl Glow powder, but I do plan to use them.  I'm trying to get over that mentality where I'm afraid to use products because they're too pretty... what good are they sitting in my dark dresser drawer!  I guess I could pass them on to my nieces when I'm older, but at some point someone's going to use them so it may as well be me this summer, LoL.  I'll definitely post swatches here as I 'break in' my other palettes.  I forget what order the Glossimers are in, but I think it is (L to R) Moonlight, Glitter, Galactic and Liaison.  When I get a chance I'll post this pic with Aragonite also.
> 
> The beautiful music box was a gift that the seller included (probably because I spent so much money lol), apparently it was a complimentary gift.  The best Chanel gift that I've gotten in the US was a little tiny tote and an elastic headband, boo!  It's a real music box too, and Coco dances around... yes, I'm so easy to please


 Thanks for the pics! I love the little music box. I also have about 100 items I have never ever used. I collect Guerlain LE palettes too and most have oversprat and I have not used them. I totally understand. I need to get over it!


----------



## elisaq

^^ Oh, if there's any brand that makes more beautiful products than Chanel, it's Guerlain (IMO).  I don't follow that line that much anymore (I'd be in real trouble), but I remember I loved their holiday '08 Butterfly collection... do you have those?  After everything I just said, I don't think I'd be able to use some of their palettes if I owned them!


----------



## sjunky13

elisaq said:


> ^^ Oh, if there's any brand that makes more beautiful products than Chanel, it's Guerlain (IMO).  I don't follow that line that much anymore (I'd be in real trouble), but I remember I loved their holiday '08 Butterfly collection... do you have those?  After everything I just said, I don't think I'd be able to use some of their palettes if I owned them!


 I have the whole Butterfly collection. Never used any of it. Just the Mascara cause that can go bad. But the powder products I have not touched. LOL.

Guerlain is really really gorgeous with the packaging.


----------



## elisaq

^^ OMG, I remember spraying the butterfly powder on at NM, but it made me itchy so I didn't buy it (it could have been other things I was trying on though).  I still regret not buying it though because I'd love to have that on my dresser just to look at everyday, it was so incredibly pretty!  I totally understand not wanting to taint them!  

Do you plan to use your Les Roses?  I plan to use mine but sparingly.  I also plan to use the Byzantine palette, but probably not for a few weeks, I want to use it when I'm going somewhere nice.  I was going to try it out this week for my bday, but so far my plans are to have a bbq in a park and we'll probably end up at a dive bar.  When I actually do something classy, I'll try it out and will post pics!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

OMG, that red lippie from The Byzantine collection is beautiful.  Anyone seen any swatches?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

BourgeoisStoner said:


> OMG, that red lippie from The Byzantine collection is beautiful.  Anyone seen any swatches?


I agree it looks great! Can't wait to see swatches, I'm not a red fan but I'd wear red for that!


----------



## sjunky13

My friend just sent me Lagons quad. I love love love it. I have been waiting for a nice stormy blue and this is very nice. 

Can't wait to use it.


----------



## sjunky13

ladystara said:


> I guess we just wait for something that's pressed?   Wish all their items weren't baked!


 I have noticed the baked works well wet. I spray my brush with fix plus from mac and it gives a nice result.


----------



## Beenie

sjunky13 said:


> My friend just sent me Lagons quad. I love love love it. I have been waiting for a nice stormy blue and this is very nice.
> 
> Can't wait to use it.


 
I love blue eyeshadow more than most anything...I think that may be what I would bring to a desert island...I think I need that palette but I need to see swatches first.  Super sweet friend!


----------



## Maedi

I have Lagons as well and love it. It will be coming out in the US this fall 
It's quite different from Blue Notes and really pretty.


----------



## cassandra22007

Ladies does anyone know what happened to Cafe Makeup? I wanted to check for pics of the fall collection again and I just get post that the site is closing? Really? 

That was one of my favorite blogs for Chanel stuff and they always got info about the collections really early, so I'm going to be upset if it really is shut down. You can't even view old posts now.


----------



## misstrine85

elisaq said:


> These were from my first experiment of ordering Chanel products from overseas (I've since ordered three more times lol) Some of these pics are a re-post, so sorry for anyone that has seen them. I still haven't used the Silver Reflections Powder, and have only once swatched the Pearl Glow powder, but I do plan to use them. I'm trying to get over that mentality where I'm afraid to use products because they're too pretty... what good are they sitting in my dark dresser drawer! I guess I could pass them on to my nieces when I'm older, but at some point someone's going to use them so it may as well be me this summer, LoL. I'll definitely post swatches here as I 'break in' my other palettes. I forget what order the Glossimers are in, but I think it is (L to R) Moonlight, Glitter, Galactic and Liaison. When I get a chance I'll post this pic with Aragonite also.
> 
> The beautiful music box was a gift that the seller included (probably because I spent so much money lol), apparently it was a complimentary gift. The best Chanel gift that I've gotten in the US was a little tiny tote and an elastic headband, boo! It's a real music box too, and Coco dances around... yes, I'm so easy to please


 
I got that musicbox at an event last winter, it is so cute


----------



## bluejinx

Maedi said:


> I have Lagons as well and love it. It will be coming out in the US this fall
> It's quite different from Blue Notes and really pretty.



i didnt know lagons wasnt available in the states. we have it here, though the american formula will be better. i dont like our eyeshadows. I am in LOVE with all my american shadows.


----------



## Needanotherbag

DH brought me home Fauve and Sublime de Chanel Mascara from Paris!  Sublime is my new HG mascara - its fabulous! Hope this tube can last me until the August US release!


----------



## sjunky13

Needanotherbag said:


> DH brought me home Fauve and Sublime de Chanel Mascara from Paris!  Sublime is my new HG mascara - its fabulous! Hope this tube can last me until the August US release!


 Yay isn't  fauve awesome!!! it feels good to have these things before, I can never ever wait if I want something. I always find a way to get the exclusives. LOL

I will swatch lagons tonight!


----------



## Needanotherbag

sjunky13 said:


> Yay isn't  fauve awesome!!! it feels good to have these things before, I can never ever wait if I want something. I always find a way to get the exclusives. LOL
> 
> I will swatch lagons tonight!



I have Fauve on right now, its the PERFECT taupe.  The SA at Chanel in Paris told him it was LE there and was going to be gone soon, which coincided with the time frame it was coming to the US!


----------



## sjunky13

Needanotherbag said:


> I have Fauve on right now, its the PERFECT taupe.  The SA at Chanel in Paris told him it was LE there and was going to be gone soon, which coincided with the time frame it was coming to the US!


 Yay! I hope they make it perm in the US. 
I love cool toned taupes as well. I have Vega and Safari and they are so warm to me now. 

I need to find a pigment that looks like Fauve. I like to layer. Or use Fauve wet. I need my metallic bling on the lid. LOL


----------



## sjunky13

The cleansing water will be an exclusive coming soon to Chanel studios and another quad that is exclusive called Montaigne. 
I love all of these collections.


----------



## elisaq

^^ ooh, what's the cleansing water? Sounds interesting...


----------



## sjunky13

It is like a toner, but removes mu and dirt. I use one now and love it.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

I must get my hands on Fauve!


----------



## aa12

nicci404 said:


> no, never tried it but here are some reviews...
> 
> http://glowingface.blogspot.com/2010/08/soliel-tan-de-chanel-sunkissed.html
> 
> http://fashdeals.blogspot.com/2010/12/soleil-tan-de-chanel-sheer-illuminating.html
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2009/12/chane...nel-sheer-illuminating-fluid-in-sunkissedadd/




Thank you!


----------



## Beenie

sjunky13 said:


> I will swatch lagons tonight!


 
Yes, please!!!



sjunky13 said:


> another quad that is exclusive called Montaigne.


 
That quad will only be in the Studios?


----------



## sjunky13

Beenie said:


> Yes, please!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That quad will only be in the Studios?


 I will swatch fauve too. 
The quad is part of another collection. I will post more details after I speak to my Chanel friend. LOL


----------



## Maedi

*bluejinx* - I don't think the US quads are THAT much better than the Euro ones. Do you love Lagons? I have mostly US ones but usually buy when I go home to Europe in the summer as well. 
*sjunky* - Montaigne? I haven't heard anything about that. Will that be in the US? I have heard of Lagons, Vanites (re-released), Topkapi (Byzantine) and the taupe/beige quad this fall. Montaigne sounds very interesting.


----------



## sjunky13

Pics of Les Roses, my other bronzers and Fauve next to Twighlight and Taupe Gris.


----------



## ladystara

sjunky13 said:


> Pics of Les Roses, my other bronzers and Fauve next to Twighlight and Taupe Gris.



So...I have safari and Taupe Gris...do I need Fauve?  

I wish the bronzors looked good on me..they just look super muddy when I tried it - and the Chanel MUA didn't even put it on me until I asked!


----------



## Beenie

sjunky13 said:


> Pics of Les Roses, my other bronzers and Fauve next to Twighlight and Taupe Gris.


 
Pretty!



ladystara said:


> I wish the bronzors looked good on me..they just look super muddy when I tried it - and the Chanel MUA didn't even put it on me until I asked!


 
Hmm, as of now I have the opposite problem: they are invisible since I got WAY too much sun lately...


----------



## sjunky13

ladystara said:


> So...I have safari and Taupe Gris...do I need Fauve?
> 
> I wish the bronzors looked good on me..they just look super muddy when I tried it - and the Chanel MUA didn't even put it on me until I asked!


 Yes you need Fauve! It is a cool taupe and Safari is very warm. Taupe Gris is a lot darker than Fauve. 

The bronzers can be used as contours and the bottom strip as a blush. I really like them.


----------



## sjunky13

Beenie said:


> Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, as of now I have the opposite problem: they are invisible since I got WAY too much sun lately...


  I still need to swatch Lagons, but here are some great swatch pics! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV-tuGUG330  In fact. Fauve  and Twighlight is in here too! enjoy!


----------



## ladystara

sjunky13 said:


> Yes you need Fauve! It is a cool taupe and Safari is very warm. Taupe Gris is a lot darker than Fauve.
> 
> The bronzers can be used as contours and the bottom strip as a blush. I really like them.



Tried to do that too - I may just need to get a normal blush from chanel...for some reason I just want to stack them all together!

I'll get Fauve when it comes out in the states


----------



## sjunky13

ladystara said:


> Tried to do that too - I may just need to get a normal blush from chanel...for some reason I just want to stack them all together!
> 
> I'll get Fauve when it comes out in the states


 What is your skintone? 
For perm blushes , I love rose Petal and love Espeigle. Those are my 2 fav perm ones.


----------



## Maedi

*sjunky* - thanks for posting these. Have you used the Les Roses quad? Do you think it is worth getting? I am not that much into pinks/lilas on the lids but with Chanel, the color often looks so different on the eye than in the quad.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ladystara

sjunky13 said:


> What is your skintone?
> For perm blushes , I love rose Petal and love Espeigle. Those are my 2 fav perm ones.



I'm maybe..yellow skin tone?  I'm usually a 20 in the Teint innocence, or a 21 in dior forever.  I have the pink explosion so far!


----------



## sjunky13

ladystara said:


> I'm maybe..yellow skin tone?  I'm usually a 20 in the Teint innocence, or a 21 in dior forever.  I have the pink explosion so far!


 I love PE. You need Espeigle then! it is a great peachy color with a bit of pink. Love it so much. 

In Love is nice to. I miss Narcise, I have one left and saving it. LOL. They need to make more blushes.


----------



## ladystara

I almost feel PE is too pink for me!  Ohhhh I need to check out Espeigle!  I have no clue how to use blush though...first time I opened PE was last week after I had owned PE for ..like a year!


----------



## nprotundo

sjunky13 said:


> I love PE. You need Espeigle then! it is a great peachy color with a bit of pink. Love it so much.
> 
> In Love is nice to. I miss Narcise, I have one left and saving it. LOL. They need to make more blushes.



I just got the Espeigle but I find that it doesn't show up on me that well. I don't think I'm that dark either. I'm an NC25/30 but I find I have to swipe it about three or four times for it to finally show up. What are you? Maybe it's just me.


----------



## sjunky13

Maedi said:


> *sjunky* - thanks for posting these. Have you used the Les Roses quad? Do you think it is worth getting? I am not that much into pinks/lilas on the lids but with Chanel, the color often looks so different on the eye than in the quad.
> Thanks in advance.


 Hi. Les Roses is the striped blush. Do you mean the Rose Envolee? I love pinks and browns on the eyes. 

TY! You could always use the pink above the crease, under the brow to pop the eye. I like pink shadows. But I makde sure my skin has no redness and my eyes are properly primed and have no blue . Use a skin toned primer first.
Only colors I can't get to work well on me now are real warm tones, I look tired and I find the cooler tones make me look more awake and not dull. AT least I think that is what they are doing, lol.


----------



## ladystara

sjunky13 said:


> Hi. Les Roses is the striped blush. Do you mean the Rose Envolee? I love pinks and browns on the eyes.
> 
> TY! You could always use the pink above the crease, under the brow to pop the eye. I like pink shadows. But I makde sure my skin has no redness and my eyes are properly primed and have no blue . Use a skin toned primer first.
> Only colors I can't get to work well on me now are real warm tones, I look tired and I find the cooler tones make me look more awake and not dull. AT least I think that is what they are doing, lol.



What skin tone are you?


----------



## sjunky13

nprotundo said:


> I just got the Espeigle but I find that it doesn't show up on me that well. I don't think I'm that dark either. I'm an NC25/30 but I find I have to swipe it about three or four times for it to finally show up. What are you? Maybe it's just me.


 I am NC 20. I have the US version. Are you in the states? I find it very pigmented. Hmm. Maybe In Love would be better for you.


----------



## sjunky13

ladystara said:


> What skin tone are you?


 NC 20 now. I was NC50. i am fair now. I used to tan all the time and looked like a chick on Jersey Shore. I wanted to not look like the leather bags I love and I stopped. LOL. I am embracing the pale. haha.


----------



## sjunky13

We need a live chat in here!


----------



## Maedi

sjunky13 said:


> Hi. Les Roses is the striped blush. Do you mean the Rose Envolee? I love pinks and browns on the eyes.
> 
> TY! You could always use the pink above the crease, under the brow to pop the eye. I like pink shadows. But I makde sure my skin has no redness and my eyes are properly primed and have no blue . Use a skin toned primer first.
> Only colors I can't get to work well on me now are real warm tones, I look tired and I find the cooler tones make me look more awake and not dull. AT least I think that is what they are doing, lol.


 
Thanks *sjunky* - I have made that mistake now repeatedly.  I also prefer the cooler tones to the warm ones. I may have to get this then... And I agree the Espiegle blush is fantastic - I would guess on almost every skin tone.


----------



## ladystara

Yes to live chat!  I have msn, gchat and aim if anyone wants to chat!

I'm also around a NC20-25


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> Pics of Les Roses, my other bronzers and Fauve next to Twighlight and Taupe Gris.



^ OMG! I'm flying over and snatching Les Roses and the pearl glow powder from ya D.  LOVE these!!! These need to be released in the US. Guerlain and Chanel drive me crazy with their Asia- and everywhere but the US- exclusives.


----------



## sweetart

sjunky13 said:


> Pics of Les Roses, my other bronzers and Fauve next to Twighlight and Taupe Gris.



great purchases!!! 

: I so want les roses!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

sjunky13 said:


> We need a live chat in here!


I saw the Utube linked about the Chanel products, will the Mascara in 30 Deep Purple be available in the US?


----------



## Needanotherbag

ladystara said:


> So...I have safari and Taupe Gris...do I need Fauve?
> 
> I wish the bronzors looked good on me..they just look super muddy when I tried it - and the Chanel MUA didn't even put it on me until I asked!



I have both of those as well, and its unique enough that I think you may really find you need it!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

What countries currently have Fauve available for sale?


----------



## Beriloffun

Soo I'm having a total Chanel lip dilemma! 

Is Emoi (rouge allure laque) more of a sultry color (ie nighttime) rather than daytime? I'm graduating from university tomorrow (yay!) and was wondering if I should wear Emoi or wear Peregrina with Nakkar glossimer over it? 

I know Emoi will stand out more but idk if its overkill for graduation? 
If i wear Emoi-then less eye makeup, Pergerina +Nakkar-more eye makeup. 
But for most of the time I'm going to be wearing sunglasses anyways!  (outdoor ceremony)

I absolutely love both combos, thats whats killing me!
Any opinions?


----------



## nprotundo

sjunky13 said:


> I am NC 20. I have the US version. Are you in the states? I find it very pigmented. Hmm. Maybe In Love would be better for you.



I'm in the US too. I'm here in the states. I'm going to check out Maybe in Love. I was really hoping that this blush would work for me but it didnt. Well, let me rephrase...It does but after I swipe it about 3-4 times on each check. At that rate, I'll run out of the product after only 5 uses, lol. Grrr. Off to find another one.


----------



## cassandra22007

I tried something new with the spring collection 5-color eyeshadow tonight! I usually just kind of blend all the colors together but tonight I wanted to try an actual Ombres look. I used the white, pink and black, and then I used the black liquid eyeliner on top and Gris on the bottom. I was really happy with the result and I don't even want to take it off!


----------



## nicci404

nprotundo said:


> I'm in the US too. I'm here in the states. I'm going to check out Maybe in Love. I was really hoping that this blush would work for me but it didnt. Well, let me rephrase...It does but after I swipe it about 3-4 times on each check. At that rate, I'll run out of the product after only 5 uses, lol. Grrr. Off to find another one.



I had In Love and gave it to my friend. I found it too pigmented for me! And it was too peachy/coral for me.


----------



## nicci404

sjunky13 said:


> The cleansing water will be an exclusive coming soon to Chanel studios and another quad that is exclusive called Montaigne.
> I love all of these collections.



oh nice, how soon is soon? I'll have to bug the one nice SA at the studio in downtown Seattle.


----------



## nicci404

sjunky13 said:


> Pics of Les Roses, my other bronzers and Fauve next to Twighlight and Taupe Gris.



what lip shade is that?


----------



## nprotundo

cassandra22007 said:


> I tried something new with the spring collection 5-color eyeshadow tonight! I usually just kind of blend all the colors together but tonight I wanted to try an actual Ombres look. I used the white, pink and black, and then I used the black liquid eyeliner on top and Gris on the bottom. I was really happy with the result and I don't even want to take it off!



That is pretty! Which palette was that? What is the name so I can look it up? That is soooo pretty! You did such a good job!


----------



## yingyingg

wow~`so many types.


----------



## nicci404

here is a good comparison of Safari, Fauve, & Taupe Gris...

http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/chanel-ombre-essentielle-in-fauve/

and good pic of Les Roses

http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/les-tendres-de-chanel-in-les-roses/


----------



## ladystara

...I feel so enabled!


----------



## pond23

Beriloffun said:


> Soo I'm having a total Chanel lip dilemma!
> 
> Is Emoi (rouge allure laque) more of a sultry color (ie nighttime) rather than daytime? I'm graduating from university tomorrow (yay!) and was wondering if I should wear Emoi or wear Peregrina with Nakkar glossimer over it?
> 
> I know Emoi will stand out more but idk if its overkill for graduation?
> If i wear Emoi-then less eye makeup, Pergerina +Nakkar-more eye makeup.
> But for most of the time I'm going to be wearing sunglasses anyways!  (outdoor ceremony)
> 
> I absolutely love both combos, thats whats killing me!
> Any opinions?



^ I have and love Emoi. It is one of my favorite colors in the line, along with Confidence (I think that's the name). I'm quite fair, so Emoi is quite dramatic on me in the sunlight. I would probably wear Peregrina with Nakkar if the ceremony is outdoors and it is sunny outside. Congrats on your graduation!


----------



## susu1978

Finally went out and bought the vitalumiere foundation and couldnt resist the eyeshadow palletes and a lipstick.


----------



## elisaq

pond23 said:


> ^ I have and love Emoi. It is one of my favorite colors in the line, along with Confidence (I think that's the name). I'm quite fair, so Emoi is quite dramatic on me in the sunlight. I would probably wear Peregrina with Nakkar if the ceremony is outdoors and it is sunny outside. Congrats on your graduation!



I looove Emoi!  I think I'd wear it to an outdoor event, but I have light-to-medium skin... but then again Peregrina with Nakkar sounds gorgeous (glossimers look lovely in the sunshine).  That's a tough one.  Ok I did not help at all.


----------



## nicci404

I saw a review on Les Roses and immediately went looking on Ebay for it but had no luck. But a very *sweet* and *thoughtful *TPF'r was able to help me out!  We both seem to be addicted to items that aren't released in the states...ugh. Thanks again!! 

I have had it for almost a week and finally used it this morning.


----------



## sjunky13

nicci404 said:


> I saw a review on Les Roses and immediately went looking on Ebay for it but had no luck. But a very *sweet* and *thoughtful *TPF'r was able to help me out!  We both seem to be addicted to items that aren't released in the states...ugh. Thanks again!!
> 
> I have had it for almost a week and finally used it this morning.


 
yay! I am glad you got it and love it!


----------



## sjunky13

pond23 said:


> ^ OMG! I'm flying over and snatching Les Roses and the pearl glow powder from ya D.  LOVE these!!! These need to be released in the US. Guerlain and Chanel drive me crazy with their Asia- and everywhere but the US- exclusives.


 I know! I want things we can't get here!!!


sweetart said:


> great purchases!!!
> 
> : I so want les roses!!!


 It is a travel exclusive, avaliable in airports duty free! 


bunnymasseuse said:


> I saw the Utube linked about the Chanel products, will the Mascara in 30 Deep Purple be available in the US?


 It damn better be! LOL


Needanotherbag said:


> I have both of those as well, and its unique enough that I think you may really find you need it!


 Great minds! 


Devoted2makeup said:


> What countries currently have Fauve available for sale?


 Everyone but the US! LOL. Canaga, Europe , Asia


cassandra22007 said:


> I tried something new with the spring collection 5-color eyeshadow tonight! I usually just kind of blend all the colors together but tonight I wanted to try an actual Ombres look. I used the white, pink and black, and then I used the black liquid eyeliner on top and Gris on the bottom. I was really happy with the result and I don't even want to take it off!


 You look gorgeous hun!


nicci404 said:


> I had In Love and gave it to my friend. I found it too pigmented for me! And it was too peachy/coral for me.


Same here, too warm!



nicci404 said:


> oh nice, how soon is soon? I'll have to bug the one nice SA at the studio in downtown Seattle.


 That is who I bug! 


nicci404 said:


> what lip shade is that?


 Royaliu


----------



## Beenie

nicci404 said:


> I saw a review on Les Roses and immediately went looking on Ebay for it but had no luck. But a very *sweet* and *thoughtful *TPF'r was able to help me out!  We both seem to be addicted to items that aren't released in the states...ugh. Thanks again!!
> 
> I have had it for almost a week and finally used it this morning.


 
OMG, that is GORGEOUS!!!  Did I read that one is coming as a US Nordies exclusive? I wonder if it could show up on me...???


----------



## sjunky13

Beenie said:


> OMG, that is GORGEOUS!!!  Did I read that one is coming as a US Nordies exclusive? I wonder if it could show up on me...???


 No , that is not the Nordstrom exclusive, LE Blanc collection is the exclusive.


----------



## Beenie

^^ dang it!  I have no one I know who travels internationally to get it for me


----------



## nicci404

Beenie said:


> OMG, that is GORGEOUS!!!  Did I read that one is coming as a US Nordies exclusive? I wonder if it could show up on me...???



did you see these swatches? 

http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/les-tendres-de-chanel-in-les-roses/


----------



## Beenie

I DID!  And that is what made me fall in love...BUT she is light and I am not.



nicci404 said:


> did you see these swatches?
> 
> http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/les-tendres-de-chanel-in-les-roses/


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> here is a good comparison of Safari, Fauve, & Taupe Gris...
> 
> http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/chanel-ombre-essentielle-in-fauve/
> 
> and good pic of Les Roses
> 
> http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/les-tendres-de-chanel-in-les-roses/



Thanks for the link of the comparisons!  I also have Safari and Taupe Grise, but it looks like Fauve is different!


----------



## Beriloffun

elisaq said:


> I looove Emoi!  I think I'd wear it to an outdoor event, but I have light-to-medium skin... but then again Peregrina with Nakkar sounds gorgeous (glossimers look lovely in the sunshine).  That's a tough one.  Ok I did not help at all.



I tried Emoi on and it was just too much. Peregrina and Nakkar was perfect!



pond23 said:


> ^ I have and love Emoi. It is one of my favorite colors in the line, along with Confidence (I think that's the name). I'm quite fair, so Emoi is quite dramatic on me in the sunlight. I would probably wear Peregrina with Nakkar if the ceremony is outdoors and it is sunny outside. Congrats on your graduation!



Thank you! I ended up wearing Peregrina with Nakkar and it looked so pretty!


----------



## sjunky13

no new postings?!! This thread can't be at the bottom!
Anyway, I wore Lagons and it is my new favorite.It makes a really sexy smokey eye. Dare I say I like it better baked for these colors? 
It is super pigmented ! I hope you guys pick it up when it hits the states.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I'm trying to decide if I should go get the current collection quad or wait for the next collection to come out...decisions decisions lol


----------



## Bethc

Fall is supposed to be released this week, so I'd wait at this point.  Unless you want both.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Bethc said:


> Fall is supposed to be released this week, so I'd wait at this point.  Unless you want both.


Byzance de Chanel collection, right?  Or is there one I havent seen yet??  Anyone one know the exact day it releases?  My Nordies SA didnt call me!
*
*


----------



## Bethc

My Saks and BG SAs both said the 15th.


----------



## sjunky13

Needanotherbag said:


> Byzance de Chanel collection, right? Or is there one I havent seen yet?? Anyone one know the exact day it releases? My Nordies SA didnt call me!


  The Fall Ombres collection should be at NM tomarrow!
I am waiting for it to come to BG so I can get the gift and promotion. 
I am getting everything in the collection. I love it all!
Byzantine isn't in the states yet. It will be here soon though.


----------



## sweetart

sjunky13 said:


> *The Fall Ombres collection should be at NM tomarrow!*
> I am waiting for it to come to BG so I can get the gift and promotion.
> I am getting everything in the collection. I love it all!
> Byzantine isn't in the states yet. It will be here soon though.



wow, really? My nordies SA said July (just in time for triple points or something like that)


----------



## nicci404

Byzantine is coming to the Nordstrom I go to this Friday


----------



## pat.306

hi~
anyone using the CHANEL FOUNDATION BRUSH here?
i want to know what are the difference between these two, they both are Chanel foundation brushes. which one is better?
thanks!
http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/cms2export//Site1Files/P106020/P106020_LARGE.jpg

http://www.chanel.com/en_SG/fragrance-beauty/cms2export//Site15Files/P137170/P137170_LARGE.jpg


----------



## 19flowers

^^I use the first brush -- the yellow/tan one.   I really like it -- don't know anything about the second one.


----------



## pupeluv

sweetart said:


> wow, really? My nordies SA said July (just in time for triple points or something like that)


 
I think...and I may be wrong but I think the pre fall Byznace collection (Asia exclusive) is out in June, http://allglam.com/2011/05/14/chanel-la-collection-byzance-de-chanel-asia-excl/
and Illusion is out in July, http://allglam.com/2011/05/27/chanel-illusion-dombre-collection-fall-2011/#more-1861
Right now I'm kinda referring this list, http://allglam.com/2011/02/13/chanel-2011-make-up-collections-round-up/
But I don't see Le Blanc listed and it came out (in Asia) in Feb. I think I read somewhere that is the one that is going to be a Nordies exclusive, http://allglam.com/2011/01/03/chanel-le-blanc-collection-swatches-spring-2011-asia-excl/, I hope this the one b/c I want Allure 86. 
We need to start one consolidated list with both U.S. & Asia listed.


----------



## Iluvbags

sjunky13 said:


> The Fall Ombres collection should be at NM tomarrow!
> I am waiting for it to come to BG so I can get the gift and promotion.
> I am getting everything in the collection. I love it all!
> Byzantine isn't in the states yet. It will be here soon though.


 

Gah!  I need to catch up on this thread.


----------



## elisaq

pupeluv said:


> I think...and I may be wrong but I think the pre fall Byznace collection (Asia exclusive) is out in June, http://allglam.com/2011/05/14/chanel-la-collection-byzance-de-chanel-asia-excl/
> and Illusion is out in July, http://allglam.com/2011/05/27/chanel-illusion-dombre-collection-fall-2011/#more-1861
> Right now I'm kinda referring this list, http://allglam.com/2011/02/13/chanel-2011-make-up-collections-round-up/
> But I don't see Le Blanc listed and it came out (in Asia) in Feb. I think I read somewhere that is the one that is going to be a Nordies exclusive, http://allglam.com/2011/01/03/chanel-le-blanc-collection-swatches-spring-2011-asia-excl/, I hope this the one b/c I want Allure 86.
> We need to start one consolidated list with both U.S. & Asia listed.




Thanks for the info!  I've never understood this allglam website, I've come across it a bunch of times (via google searches for Chanel products) but it is always locked and asks you to vote for the page to unlock it... I don't like being forced to use facebook or whatever to like some page so I always move on, am I missing something?  

ok I just tried one of the links in another window and now it works, how wierd, maybe it just times out after awhile?  In any case, thanks for the info!


----------



## pupeluv

elisaq said:


> Thanks for the info! I've never understood this allglam website, I've come across it a bunch of times (via google searches for Chanel products) but it is always locked and asks you to vote for the page to unlock it... I don't like being forced to use facebook or whatever to like some page so I always move on, am I missing something?
> 
> ok I just tried one of the links in another window and now it works, how wierd, maybe it just times out after awhile? In any case, thanks for the info! [/QUo
> 
> Oh no!, did I post a problematic website? Yikes, I'm sorry and your welcome elisaq


----------



## sjunky13

Chanel fall is out. I bought it all. 
Byzantine is out soon. HTH


----------



## karester

elisaq said:


> Thanks for the info!  I've never understood this allglam website, I've come across it a bunch of times (via google searches for Chanel products) but it is always locked and asks you to vote for the page to unlock it... I don't like being forced to use facebook or whatever to like some page so I always move on, am I missing something?
> 
> ok I just tried one of the links in another window and now it works, how wierd, maybe it just times out after awhile?  In any case, thanks for the info!



I know the whole voting thing is weird, but I just refresh the page to be able to see the content.


----------



## penelope tree

sjunky13 said:


> *Chanel fall is out. I bought it all. *
> Byzantine is out soon. HTH




ooooh exciting. any chance you could post pics/thoughts?


----------



## sweetart

sjunky13 said:


> Chanel fall is out. I bought it all.
> Byzantine is out soon. HTH



Can you please post pics and swatches? 

 what are your faves from the collection? Are the cream shadows the same as the ones in the palette?


----------



## elisaq

karester said:


> I know the whole voting thing is weird, but I just refresh the page to be able to see the content.



Oh, thanks, that's so good to know!  I must have gone to that website like 20 times when searching for things and just moved on all frustrated, LoL.  So, pupeluv, it's not problematic, I'm just dumb not to have tried refreshing the page, thanks y'all!


----------



## elisaq

sjunky13 said:


> Chanel fall is out. I bought it all.
> Byzantine is out soon. HTH




Fun!


----------



## hannahsophia

sjunky13 said:


> Chanel fall is out. I bought it all.
> Byzantine is out soon. HTH


 

anyone know who in NYC is carrying this as of today?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

hannahsophia said:


> anyone know who in NYC is carrying this as of today?


Bergdorf Goodman has it, 212-872-8861 direct line, I spoke with Carmen, they have GWP too but didn't get an idea what price point was or the items included with it.  She's got all the stuff


----------



## hannahsophia

bunnymasseuse said:


> Bergdorf Goodman has it, 212-872-8861 direct line, I spoke with Carmen, they have GWP too but didn't get an idea what price point was or the items included with it. She's got all the stuff


 gwp? sorry 2 weeks and I am lost!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

hannahsophia said:


> gwp? sorry 2 weeks and I am lost!


GWP - Gift with purchase (didn't get spend amount that qualifies you though out of the lady)

Makes me wish i was in NYC!


----------



## hannahsophia

bunnymasseuse said:


> GWP - Gift with purchase (didn't get spend amount that qualifies you though out of the lady)
> 
> Makes me wish i was in NYC!


 

thank you kindly bunny! i didn't want to call 5 different stores here at work and waste time running all over a 10 block radius finding them before the stores close! (which is what i normally do...)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

hannahsophia said:


> thank you kindly bunny! i didn't want to call 5 different stores here at work and waste time running all over a 10 block radius finding them before the stores close! (which is what i normally do...)


LOL, don't worry, my calling 5 stores was for the greater good ;p


----------



## hannahsophia

bunnymasseuse said:


> LOL, don't worry, my calling 5 stores was for the greater good ;p


 
i'll repay you with swatches


----------



## Iluvbags

sweetart said:


> Can you please post pics and swatches?
> 
> what are your faves from the collection? Are the cream shadows the same as the ones in the palette?


 

Oooh yes pls swatches


----------



## Needanotherbag

I picked up the Lilium quad today after going into Nordies to see when the Byzance collection would be there.  This Friday!


----------



## xoCOCO

I'm dying to see the Chanel fall collection! I have a feeling I'm going to buy every single piece


----------



## Beenie

sjunky13 said:


> no new postings?!! This thread can't be at the bottom!
> Anyway, I wore Lagons and it is my new favorite.It makes a really sexy smokey eye. Dare I say I like it better baked for these colors?
> It is super pigmented ! I hope you guys pick it up when it hits the states.


 
Smokey AND blue!!!  I NEEEEEED that in my life!

Are you loving your new purchases from today?


----------



## sjunky13

Beenie said:


> Smokey AND blue!!! I NEEEEEED that in my life!
> 
> Are you loving your new purchases from today?


 You will love it.

I will swatch soon everyone. I am not feeling well and broke another computer.


----------



## hannahsophia

as promised:











Middle finger: Chanel Quartz 525
Index finger: Chanel Graphite 529
I tried on Peridot at the store and it didn't flatter my skintone. Beautiful gold tone but could not justify it- at least in the summer. I absolutely love Graphite. Packed with sparkles and reminds me of Deborah Lippmann polish. Quartz is fantastic! I did a mani of it right after swatching. Beautiful metallic. A mix between khaki and silver metallic. Chanel Khaki Platine liner is a darker version of rose platine liner with less sparkles. I think Khaki is a good description of it. It went on smooth and gave good color - I prefer rose platine over this though. Also swatched is Chanel's illusion d'ombre long wear luminous eyeshadow in epatant. I wore it out to dinner and came back with a bit of a crease line. It's very hard to apply evenly and I probably wouldn't repurchase.


----------



## Beenie

hannahsophia said:


> as promised:
> 
> Middle finger: Chanel Quartz 525
> Index finger: Chanel Graphite 529
> I tried on Peridot at the store and it didn't flatter my skintone. Beautiful gold tone but could not justify it- at least in the summer. I absolutely love Graphite. Packed with sparkles and reminds me of Deborah Lippmann polish. Quartz is fantastic! I did a mani of it right after swatching. Beautiful metallic. A mix between khaki and silver metallic. Chanel Khaki Platine liner is a darker version of rose platine liner with less sparkles. I think Khaki is a good description of it. It went on smooth and gave good color - I prefer rose platine over this though. Also swatched is Chanel's illusion d'ombre long wear luminous eyeshadow in epatant. I wore it out to dinner and came back with a bit of a crease line. It's very hard to apply evenly and I probably wouldn't repurchase.


 
PRETTY! Thanks so much for the pics!


----------



## Bethc

I'm heading to BG tomorrow after work, can't wait to see the new collection!


----------



## Needanotherbag

hannahsophia said:


> as promised:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle finger: Chanel Quartz 525
> Index finger: Chanel Graphite 529
> I tried on Peridot at the store and it didn't flatter my skintone. Beautiful gold tone but could not justify it- at least in the summer. I absolutely love Graphite. Packed with sparkles and reminds me of Deborah Lippmann polish. Quartz is fantastic! I did a mani of it right after swatching. Beautiful metallic. A mix between khaki and silver metallic. Chanel Khaki Platine liner is a darker version of rose platine liner with less sparkles. I think Khaki is a good description of it. It went on smooth and gave good color - I prefer rose platine over this though. Also swatched is Chanel's illusion d'ombre long wear luminous eyeshadow in epatant. I wore it out to dinner and came back with a bit of a crease line. It's very hard to apply evenly and I probably wouldn't repurchase.



Thanks for the pics and reviews!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

hannahsophia said:


> as promised:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle finger: Chanel Quartz 525
> Index finger: Chanel Graphite 529
> I tried on Peridot at the store and it didn't flatter my skintone. Beautiful gold tone but could not justify it- at least in the summer. I absolutely love Graphite. Packed with sparkles and reminds me of Deborah Lippmann polish. Quartz is fantastic! I did a mani of it right after swatching. Beautiful metallic. A mix between khaki and silver metallic. Chanel Khaki Platine liner is a darker version of rose platine liner with less sparkles. I think Khaki is a good description of it. It went on smooth and gave good color - I prefer rose platine over this though. Also swatched is Chanel's illusion d'ombre long wear luminous eyeshadow in epatant. I wore it out to dinner and came back with a bit of a crease line. It's very hard to apply evenly and I probably wouldn't repurchase.


Quartz is on my want list, as is Peridot.  I was not thrilled w/ the look of Graphite but maybe over time i could be.

I have Rose Platine so may pass in the end on Kahki Platine, is it shimmery at all like Rose?


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Oooh, I'm so excited to see Quartz in person.


----------



## nicci404

the new Rouge Allure Velvet and polishes  I read not available till November

http://www.makeup4all.com/new-chanel-rouge-allure-velvet-and-tom-ford-beauty/


----------



## nicci404

http://allglam.com/2011/06/13/chanel-le-vernis-fall-2011-swatches-peridot-quartz-graphite/

I hope the link works and doesn't lock like it usually does...


----------



## penelope tree

aw thanks for the swatches! I bet this won't come out in the UK for ages... we only just got the summer collection!


----------



## hannahsophia

bunnymasseuse said:


> Quartz is on my want list, as is Peridot. I was not thrilled w/ the look of Graphite but maybe over time i could be.
> 
> I have Rose Platine so may pass in the end on Kahki Platine, is it shimmery at all like Rose?


 
Khaki platine is very flat and smokey. It's not shimmery at all. I'm in love with rose platine so there wasn't really a comparison but I think I will like khaki better in the fall.


----------



## hannahsophia

nicci404 said:


> http://allglam.com/2011/06/13/chanel-le-vernis-fall-2011-swatches-peridot-quartz-graphite/
> 
> I hope the link works and doesn't lock like it usually does...


 
nevermind it works even tho i didn't vote.


----------



## ramblingdoll

I'm so jealous, can you believe that, F/W makeup collection will only be available on August 19th in Paris, true ! I'll be in the US this summer, I probably won't be able to resist and pick up a few things from the collection there!
If one of you could post swatches of the lipsticks, cream E/S and the quad, that would be awesome, I'd love to see what they look like !


----------



## hannahsophia

ramblingdoll said:


> I'm so jealous, can you believe that, F/W makeup collection will only be available on August 19th in Paris, true ! I'll be in the US this summer, I probably won't be able to resist and pick up a few things from the collection there!
> If one of you could post swatches of the lipsticks, cream E/S and the quad, that would be awesome, I'd love to see what they look like !


 
i tried on the quad- VERY sparkly!!


----------



## cassandra22007

I ordered a bunch of fall collection items from BG, the SA was wonderful and somehow convinced me to get a bunch of things that I hadn't planned on buying--I called specifically to get the nail polish only but that didn't happen! lets see if I can remember everything:

Graphite, Quartz and Peridot
The black cream eyeshadow (she insisted they are different from the Spring LE pallet so I decided to try one and see for myself...those little buggers are expensive at $36 a pop!!)
Khaki Platine eyeliner
Both glossimers
One of the lip liners

I guess I qualified for a gift with purchase, *hannahsophia* did you get one? Is it good? BTW- we will be Balenciaga twins soon, I'm getting a Cyclamen RGGH City too  Your pics really sealed the deal for me on that one.


----------



## cassandra22007

bunnymasseuse said:


> Bergdorf Goodman has it, 212-872-8861 direct line, I spoke with Carmen, they have GWP too but didn't get an idea what price point was or the items included with it.  She's got all the stuff



I can't remember if it was Carmen I talked to, but I got the GWP for a $200 purchase. Naturally the things I wanted came up to $196 so I ended up with an extra lip liner. She said there were like 15 samples in it, so I'm really excited. The last NM GWP only had a few samples.


----------



## pond23

Did anyone buy or try on Etole lipstick? Does it have too much brown in it to be considered rose? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bethc

Went to BG, I went it to get the 3 nail polishes first and added the new quad, the khaki eyeliner and the eggplant color of the eyeshadow pots.  I didn't try the l/g or l/s yet.  The BG GWP was $200 and she gave me a Chanel gift also?  

Saks is supposed to get it in tomorrow.


----------



## mistikat

I got the Byzance Topkapi quad, the lipstick and Rouge blush ... 

Topkapi reminds me a bit of the Mystic palette. I do like the taupey grey shade in it a lot; good on the lid near the lashline. The Rouge Byzantine lipstick is a raspberry red, more pink than red on me, but very pretty. It also stains quite a lot, which I like as once the initial colour wears off, there is still a lot of pretty pigment. 

The blush needs to be used with a very light hand and a large fluffy blush but gives a great flushed look. 

Not sure how widely available this collection will be but definitely very nice if you like the bolder lip and cheek colours, and the eye palette is a nice neutral that will work well all year.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

hannahsophia said:


> i tried on the quad- VERY sparkly!!


 
Sparkly? Like pieces of glitter?


----------



## elisaq

mistikat said:


> I got the Byzance Topkapi quad, the lipstick and Rouge blush ...
> 
> Topkapi reminds me a bit of the Mystic palette. I do like the taupey grey shade in it a lot; good on the lid near the lashline. The Rouge Byzantine lipstick is a raspberry red, more pink than red on me, but very pretty. It also stains quite a lot, which I like as once the initial colour wears off, there is still a lot of pretty pigment.
> 
> The blush needs to be used with a very light hand and a large fluffy blush but gives a great flushed look.
> 
> Not sure how widely available this collection will be but definitely very nice if you like the bolder lip and cheek colours, and the eye palette is a nice neutral that will work well all year.



So are both the Byzance collection and the Fall collection out now (did you get them in the US)?  I'm excited to see both collections in person.  I was curious about how pigmented the Rouge blush would be, and I actually like stains when I'm in the mood for bright lips.  I have a looong wishlist now, I feel a little overwhelmed LoL   Congrats on getting these!


----------



## penelope tree

does anyone know what is LE from these collections? when I bought mimosa at duty free, the SA was adamant it was LE but I'm pretty sure its not. what about the n/ps from fall, anyone know? thanks!


----------



## hannahsophia

cassandra22007 said:


> I ordered a bunch of fall collection items from BG, the SA was wonderful and somehow convinced me to get a bunch of things that I hadn't planned on buying--I called specifically to get the nail polish only but that didn't happen! lets see if I can remember everything:
> 
> Graphite, Quartz and Peridot
> The black cream eyeshadow (she insisted they are different from the Spring LE pallet so I decided to try one and see for myself...those little buggers are expensive at $36 a pop!!)
> Khaki Platine eyeliner
> Both glossimers
> One of the lip liners
> 
> I guess I qualified for a gift with purchase, *hannahsophia* did you get one? Is it good? BTW- we will be Balenciaga twins soon, I'm getting a Cyclamen RGGH City too  Your pics really sealed the deal for me on that one.


 
 Congrats! The BG lady tried to get me to go up to $200 with the gwp but it wasn't really up my alley.



it'sanaddiction said:


> Sparkly? Like pieces of glitter?


I wouldn't say pieces of glitter.... maybe shimmery but way more shimmery than average... almost like microglitter. But I really don't want to say glitter.  



penelope tree said:


> does anyone know what is LE from these collections? when I bought mimosa at duty free, the SA was adamant it was LE but I'm pretty sure its not. what about the n/ps from fall, anyone know? thanks!


 Collections are all LE.


----------



## ramblingdoll

I have a little question : is the new fall quad still "squared shape", I mean, the E/S ? The E/S are round shaped in Europe and it's a shame because the pigmentation of your quads in the US is better than in ours, lol ! I was going to buy a few quads in the US this summer but I think I've heard that from now on, you would also get the round shaped E.S quads ??


----------



## ramblingdoll

hannahsophia said:


> i tried on the quad- VERY sparkly!!


 
You're talking about the fall quad (les 4 ombres "Prelude") right? Not the pre-fall one aka Byzance collection ?
Wow, I'm surprised to read it is super sparkly because Paris-Byzance is, ok, but the picture I have from the fall quad, the E/S look almost matte ! Probably with a nice satin finish, but not sparkly at all !


----------



## hannahsophia

ramblingdoll said:


> You're talking about the fall quad (les 4 ombres "Prelude") right? Not the pre-fall one aka Byzance collection ?
> Wow, I'm surprised to read it is super sparkly because Paris-Byzance is, ok, but the picture I have from the fall quad, the E/S look almost matte ! Probably with a nice satin finish, but not sparkly at all !


 yes- ombre. I thought the same thing. I tried on the greyish color (from memory it might have been greybeige - the most wearable one) and it had too many sparkles to be wearable on a daily basis. I ended up with the creme pot in the grey (i don't remember exact name but swatched it a few pages back) which has sparkles but I feel is more shimmery than sparkley.


----------



## ramblingdoll

hannahsophia said:


> yes- ombre. I thought the same thing. I tried on the greyish color (from memory it might have been greybeige - the most wearable one) and it had too many sparkles to be wearable on a daily basis. I ended up with the creme pot in the grey (i don't remember exact name but swatched it a few pages back) which has sparkles but I feel is more shimmery than sparkley.


 
Oh wow, I would have never thought this quad was sparkly!!! Thanks for letting me know, I'm curious now 
Did you get or do you plan to get anyhting from the Byzance collection?


----------



## pond23

I ordered: Rose Cuivre lip liner, Prelude quad, Etole lipstick, Inattendu nail polish, Reflets D'Ombre quad (because they are discontinuing it). I will probably eventually get the Rose Ecrin blush and maybe Khaki Platine too. I passed on the Fall 2011 nail polishes because I am very conservative when it comes to nail colors. I usually wear neutral cream colors. I love the look of Graphite and Quartz, but I know that I will get more use out of Inattendu (a creamy beige-nude).

I'm not sure if I will get anything from the Byzantine collection (I already have the cream palette). I have a hard time wearing red blush because I have redness in my cheeks. I don't usually wear red lipstick. I'm intrigued by the gold highlighting blush, but I have yellow undertones in my skin, so I don't know if I can pull it off. So that leaves the Topkapi quad. Hmmm...


----------



## mistikat

elisaq said:


> So are both the Byzance collection and the Fall collection out now (did you get them in the US)? I'm excited to see both collections in person. I was curious about how pigmented the Rouge blush would be, and I actually like stains when I'm in the mood for bright lips. I have a looong wishlist now, I feel a little overwhelmed LoL Congrats on getting these!


 
I got this at the Chanel boutique in Toronto. It was just the Byzance collection; they said they are not expecting the fall collection until August, which sounds about right. I find they always are on counter in the US in July and a few weeks later here.

Rouge is VERY pigmented. But I put it on this morning with my own brush (used the Nars Japanese blush brush whose name I'd screw up if I attempted it here), tapped it and swirled it on a piece of tissue before applying and it was perfect. Really nice natural looking glowy colour that is staying on beautifully. Also tried the ES again this morning, but patted the gold shade over the whole lid and loved it. I think it's slightly too yellow to use on its own as a shade; maybe in the corners/lower lash line as a highlighter if used sparingly, though.

Wanted to add that the gold JC reminds me a ton of the gold highlighter they did a few years back, Gold Fever. I found that very hard to wear so I'm sticking to my Nars and LORAC highlighters - tried and true.


----------



## nicci404

pond23 said:


> I ordered: Rose Cuivre lip liner, Prelude quad, Etole lipstick, Inattendu nail polish, Reflets D'Ombre quad (because they are discontinuing it). I will probably eventually get the Rose Ecrin blush and maybe Khaki Platine too. I passed on the Fall 2011 nail polishes because I am very conservative when it comes to nail colors. I usually wear neutral cream colors. I love the look of Graphite and Quartz, but I know that I will get more use out of Inattendu (a creamy beige-nude).
> 
> I'm not sure if I will get anything from the Byzantine collection (I already have the cream palette). I have a hard time wearing red blush because I have redness in my cheeks. I don't usually wear red lipstick. I'm intrigued by the gold highlighting blush, but I have yellow undertones in my skin, so I don't know if I can pull it off. So that leaves the Topkapi quad. Hmmm...


 
I am skipping out on the polishes too. 

I am in the same predicament as well re Byzantine. I also have yellow undertones and not sure if I want to pick up the gold blush (Or) I am debating on the quad as well. I don't think I need it. I have an appt. though on Saturday so then I'll decide then!


----------



## hannahsophia

ramblingdoll said:


> Oh wow, I would have never thought this quad was sparkly!!! Thanks for letting me know, I'm curious now
> Did you get or do you plan to get anyhting from the Byzance collection?


 
maybe... nothing caught my eye as of yet but maybe that will change in person


----------



## hannahsophia

mistikat said:


> I got this at the Chanel boutique in Toronto. It was just the Byzance collection; they said they are not expecting the fall collection until August, which sounds about right. I find they always are on counter in the US in July and a few weeks later here.
> 
> Rouge is VERY pigmented. But I put it on this morning with my own brush (used the Nars Japanese blush brush whose name I'd screw up if I attempted it here), tapped it and swirled it on a piece of tissue before applying and it was perfect. Really nice natural looking glowy colour that is staying on beautifully. Also tried the ES again this morning, but patted the gold shade over the whole lid and loved it. I think it's slightly too yellow to use on its own as a shade; maybe in the corners/lower lash line as a highlighter if used sparingly, though.
> 
> Wanted to add that the gold JC reminds me a ton of the gold highlighter they did a few years back, Gold Fever. I found that very hard to wear so I'm sticking to my Nars and LORAC highlighters - tried and true.


 
pics pics pics pics pics!!!


----------



## sjunky13

ramblingdoll said:


> You're talking about the fall quad (les 4 ombres "Prelude") right? Not the pre-fall one aka Byzance collection ?
> Wow, I'm surprised to read it is super sparkly because Paris-Byzance is, ok, but the picture I have from the fall quad, the E/S look almost matte ! Probably with a nice satin finish, but not sparkly at all !


 It is not sparkly or shimmery at all. A nice satin matte.


----------



## sjunky13

If anyone is thinking of a decent size order. THe BG is very nice, has a full size Ellis Faas Milky lips and a cute bag and a lot of good samples.

I love the nail polishes. All 3 are gorgeous, and a must have.The quad is a nice smokey look, no shimmer, the blush is a pinky brown nude. The cream shadows are a moose like texture, not at all like the Spring quint. The liner is very pretty. I love the formula. The lips are very brown based. Not loving them. Glosses are nice, one looks exactly like Pagoda.


----------



## ramblingdoll

sjunky13 said:


> If anyone is thinking of a decent size order. THe BG is very nice, has a full size Ellis Faas Milky lips and a cute bag and a lot of good samples.
> 
> I love the nail polishes. All 3 are gorgeous, and a must have.The quad is a nice smokey look, no shimmer, the blush is a pinky brown nude. The cream shadows are a moose like texture, not at all like the Spring quint. The liner is very pretty. I love the formula. The lips are very brown based. Not loving them. Glosses are nice, one looks exactly like Pagoda.


 
OK, it's official, I want everything, LOL ! Thanks for the descriptions, hmmm that blush sounds fabulous


----------



## pond23

mistikat said:


> Rouge is VERY pigmented. But I put it on this morning with my own brush *(used the Nars Japanese blush brush whose name I'd screw up if I attempted it here)*, tapped it and swirled it on a piece of tissue before applying and it was perfect. Really nice natural looking glowy colour that is staying on beautifully. Also tried the ES again this morning, but patted the gold shade over the whole lid and loved it. I think it's slightly too yellow to use on its own as a shade; maybe in the corners/lower lash line as a highlighter if used sparingly, though.
> 
> *Wanted to add that the gold JC reminds me a ton of the gold highlighter they did a few years back, Gold Fever. I found that very hard to wear* so I'm sticking to my Nars and LORAC highlighters - tried and true.



^ I love the Nars Yachiyo blush brush for pigmented blushes! That brush is a lifesaver.

I think I am going to skip the Or JC too. I do better with lighter, less yellow, more opalescent highlighters.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

sjunky13 said:


> If anyone is thinking of a decent size order. THe BG is very nice, has a full size Ellis Faas Milky lips and a cute bag and a lot of good samples.
> 
> I love the nail polishes. All 3 are gorgeous, and a must have.The quad is a nice smokey look, no shimmer, the blush is a pinky brown nude. The cream shadows are a moose like texture, not at all like the Spring quint. The liner is very pretty. I love the formula. The lips are very brown based. Not loving them. Glosses are nice, one looks exactly like Pagoda.



/chants
SWATCHES
SWATCHES 
SWATCHES

/whispers
swatches?


----------



## Nat

pond23 said:


> I ordered: Rose Cuivre lip liner, Prelude quad, Etole lipstick, Inattendu nail polish, Reflets D'Ombre quad (because they are discontinuing it). I will probably eventually get the Rose Ecrin blush and maybe Khaki Platine too. I passed on the Fall 2011 nail polishes because I am very conservative when it comes to nail colors. I usually wear neutral cream colors. I love the look of Graphite and Quartz, but I know that I will get more use out of Inattendu (a creamy beige-nude).
> 
> I'm not sure if I will get anything from the Byzantine collection (I already have the cream palette). I have a hard time wearing red blush because I have redness in my cheeks. I don't usually wear red lipstick. I'm intrigued by the gold highlighting blush, but I have yellow undertones in my skin, so I don't know if I can pull it off. So that leaves the Topkapi quad. Hmmm...



 What a great haul you got there, Steph!! Red blush and red lipstick are a big no no for me as well


----------



## sjunky13

bunnymasseuse said:


> /chants
> SWATCHES
> SWATCHES
> SWATCHES
> 
> /whispers
> swatches?


 I broke my laptop the other night.  
I can't upload any pics right now. I think I need to go buy another laptop tonight. This is # 8 in 3 years. sick! 
I will find a way to post them. Maybe I can text them to someone. LOL


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> I am skipping out on the polishes too.
> 
> I am in the same predicament as well re Byzantine. I also have yellow undertones and not sure if I want to pick up the gold blush (Or) I am debating on the quad as well. I don't think I need it. I have an appt. though on Saturday so then I'll decide then!



^ Let me know what you think of the Topkapi quad *nicci*! I may pass on this too because I have too many items on my wish list and too many quads already in my collection. I need to kick some items off of my Chanel wish list.


----------



## pond23

Nat said:


> What a great haul you got there, Steph!! Red blush and red lipstick are a big no no for me as well



^ Thank you *Nat*!  I can't wait to receive and play with my new makeup goodies. I hope I like the Etole lipstick because I bought it sight unseen. If it is too brown I will give it to my Mom who loves all rosey-brown Chanel lippies.


----------



## Nat

pond23 said:


> ^ Thank you *Nat*!  I can't wait to receive and play with my new makeup goodies. I hope I like the Etole lipstick because I bought it sight unseen. If it is too brown I will give it to my Mom who loves all rosey-brown Chanel lippies.



I'm curious about the Etole too. I actually love rosey-brown lipsticks, so please let us know when you get it


----------



## jmh

The manager at Bergdorf's was nice enough to send me swatches of the cream shadows. I asked her first if it was ok to post the pics. I ended up ordering 2 4&5
#1-Fantasme - iridescent white
#2-Ebloui - brown smouldering with red
#3-Mirifique - every nuance of black
#4-Epatant - grey-shadowed khaki
#5-Emerveillé - tender peach
#6-Illusoire - grey-tinged taupe


----------



## sjunky13

jmh said:


> The manager at Bergdorf's was nice enough to send me swatches of the cream shadows. I asked her first if it was ok to post the pics. I ended up ordering 2 4&5
> #1-Fantasme - iridescent white
> #2-Ebloui - brown smouldering with red
> #3-Mirifique - every nuance of black
> #4-Epatant - grey-shadowed khaki
> #5-Emerveillé - tender peach
> #6-Illusoire - grey-tinged taupe
> http://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo47/janinafitness/IMG_1200.jpg


 
Hi * waves! I got all my goodies from BG too. LOL


----------



## sjunky13

jmh said:


> The manager at Bergdorf's was nice enough to send me swatches of the cream shadows. I asked her first if it was ok to post the pics. I ended up ordering 2 4&5
> #1-Fantasme - iridescent white
> #2-Ebloui - brown smouldering with red
> #3-Mirifique - every nuance of black
> #4-Epatant - grey-shadowed khaki
> #5-Emerveillé - tender peach
> #6-Illusoire - grey-tinged taupe
> <a href="http://s360.photobucket.com/albums/oo47/janinafitness/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_1200.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo47/janinafitness/IMG_1200.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Wow, she must of swatched
 the whole pot. They really don't look like that IRL. More sheer and not as intense. LOL
Very different.


----------



## jmh

sjunky13 said:


> Hi * waves! I got all my goodies from BG too. LOL



waves back...haven't received mine yet. Any stand outs?


----------



## sjunky13

jmh said:


> waves back...haven't received mine yet. Any stand outs?


 The polishes! OMG , they are really something.
The quad is a soft smokey eye. Someone here said it was sparkly, I don't see that at all. It is a satin and one shade has low shimmer. 
Blush is a nice contour / blush shade. Not really pink or rose. But a rosey nude.
I loved the spring quint everyone hated, so I like the cream shadows. But I can see people being upset at the price and that they are sheer and mousey. 
I hope they don't dry out. They already were seperated from the edge of the pot. LOL.
They are not pigmented like Mufe creams , but it is Chanel and subtle .


----------



## nprotundo

Is the new collection online at all or just in stores?


----------



## jmh

nprotundo said:


> Is the new collection online at all or just in stores?



I think just at Bergdorf's right now...correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## bunnymasseuse

sjunky13 said:


> I broke my laptop the other night.
> I can't upload any pics right now. I think I need to go buy another laptop tonight. This is # 8 in 3 years. sick!
> I will find a way to post them. Maybe I can text them to someone. LOL


PM me, I don't mind putting them up for you


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> The polishes! OMG , they are really something.
> The quad is a soft smokey eye. Someone here said it was sparkly, I don't see that at all. It is a satin and one shade has low shimmer.
> Blush is a nice contour / blush shade. Not really pink or rose. But a rosey nude.
> *I loved the spring quint everyone hated*, so I like the cream shadows. But I can see people being upset at the price and that they are sheer and mousey.
> I hope they don't dry out. They already were seperated from the edge of the pot. LOL.
> They are not pigmented like Mufe creams , but it is Chanel and subtle .



^ I loved the spring quint too, and I even have a backup of it which I don't normally do. The blush sounds like a color I would like - I love rosey-nude contour / blush shades. Thanks for the review* D*!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

sjunky13 said:


> The polishes! OMG , they are really something.
> The quad is a soft smokey eye. Someone here said it was sparkly, I don't see that at all. It is a satin and one shade has low shimmer.
> Blush is a nice contour / blush shade. Not really pink or rose. But a rosey nude.
> I loved the spring quint everyone hated, so I like the cream shadows. But I can see people being upset at the price and that they are sheer and mousey.
> I hope they don't dry out. They already were seperated from the edge of the pot. LOL.
> They are not pigmented like Mufe creams , but it is Chanel and subtle .


Need to find more pics of the cream shadows, might have to get one after all!


----------



## pond23

Nat said:


> I'm curious about the Etole too. I actually love rosey-brown lipsticks, so please let us know when you get it



^ I definitely will! I love rosey-nudes and rosey-browns the most for me, as long as the brown undertone doesn't overwhelm the rose color or doesn't turn orangey on me. Etole seems like the neglected child in the Fall collection.


----------



## jmh

bunnymasseuse said:


> Need to find more pics of the cream shadows, might have to get one after all!



The manager at Bergdorf's was nice enough to send me swatches of the cream shadows. I asked her first if it was ok to post the pics. I ended up ordering 2 4&5
#1-Fantasme - iridescent white
#2-Ebloui - brown smouldering with red
#3-Mirifique - every nuance of black
#4-Epatant - grey-shadowed khaki
#5-Emerveillé - tender peach
#6-Illusoire - grey-tinged taupe






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Maedi

*penelope tree* - as far as I know only the nail polishes are LE in the fall collection. The rest is here to stay which makes it easier to stretch out the purchases.


----------



## nicci404

pond23 said:


> ^ Let me know what you think of the Topkapi quad *nicci*! I may pass on this too because I have too many items on my wish list and too many quads already in my collection. I need to kick some items off of my Chanel wish list.



will do  they are getting the collection tomorrow, so I am going to go during my lunch. I can't wait till Saturday! oh and won't it also be higher in price? That is what I heard.


----------



## Beriloffun

Maedi said:


> *penelope tree* - as far as I know *only the nail polishes are LE in the fall collection.* _*The rest is here to stay which makes it easier to stretch out the purchases.*_



Thank the Chanel Make Up Gods & Godesses!!!!

 My bf looks at me in disbelief everytime I shell out over $100 for a couple of products. At least I can do them little by little this time! I heard Macys is supposed to be getting them in a couple days...but I can't wait and im going to nordies tomorrow. 

Loving all the swatches so far!!


----------



## sweetart

i recd a call from the Chanel folks in Seattle. The Byzance collection has been delayed. They don't expect it until next week


----------



## Maedi

sweetart said:


> i recd a call from the Chanel folks in Seattle. The Byzance collection has been delayed. They don't expect it until next week



Same here. I was told shipment was delayed to 6/15...


----------



## nicci404

sweetart said:


> i recd a call from the Chanel folks in Seattle. The Byzance collection has been delayed. They don't expect it until next week



really? that is weird. I received a call from them yesterday to confirm my appointment for Saturday for this collection. They are doing make-overs w/it. I called today and had to cancel my appointment cause of something that came up last minute for the time I was scheduled. They said they would get the collection on Friday - 17th and I ask to make sure that it'll be there, because I plan to drop by during my lunch to check it out. So I guess I'll see tomorrow.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Oh I hope it's there for you! I am so in love with the palette, I can hardly wait to find one!


----------



## Chloeloves

I was recently at the Royal Barriere hotel in Deauville in France and there was a huge conference for Chanel, the group I briefly spoke to said they worked within make up and frangrance ( a lovely canadian lady in a group of about 8 having dinner held my baby whilst we had dessert!) anyway, wondering if anyone here knows more - was it a launch of something?(I really should of asked but we spoke more about the summer collection).. there were many Chanel delegates wondering around the hotel covered in chanel clothes/bags etc.


----------



## misstrine85

I hope it is okay that I show a pic here even though it is not makeup...

I bought this little piece of heaven today...


----------



## nicci404

Some SAs really don't know what they are talking about  I just called and the SA I really like - Phyllis, said they won't be getting them till next weekend.


----------



## Beriloffun

I just called 2 nordstroms and 2 macys and no one has the fall collection yet (San Jose/Santa Cruz area).....I want it now!


misstrine85 your necklace is so pretty! enjoy it!


----------



## sweetart

^^ I'm  with ya beriloffun! I have waiting! I see the fall collection online now but some of the items are showing OOS! 

misstrine - love the necklace!!!


----------



## sweetart

just kidding! most are all available now 



sweetart said:


> ^^ I'm  with ya beriloffun! I have waiting! I see the fall collection online now but some of the items are showing OOS!
> 
> misstrine - love the necklace!!!


----------



## elisaq

Beriloffun said:


> I just called 2 nordstroms and 2 macys and no one has the fall collection yet (San Jose/Santa Cruz area).....I want it now!
> 
> 
> misstrine85 your necklace is so pretty! enjoy it!



I just called Nordstrom & NM Palo Alto and they were all confused, lol.  The NM SA said "Fall?? No no no no no, we have the Spring collection if you want to come in"

I wonder if Chanel on Maiden Lane has it...  I can't even buy anything right now, I'm just anxious to play with the eyeshadow pots!


----------



## Beriloffun

elisaq said:


> I just called Nordstrom & NM Palo Alto and they were all confused, lol.  The NM SA said "Fall?? No no no no no, we have the Spring collection if you want to come in"
> 
> I wonder if Chanel on Maiden Lane has it...  I can't even buy anything right now, I'm just anxious to play with the eyeshadow pots!



I just want to play with them too!! 

The SA at Macys in VF said that they are having an event for the summer collection and i was like "um, I already have all the products. I want fall" and she was speechless! OOPS!


----------



## elisaq

Has anyone checked out karlasugar today?  She has a string of Chanel posts, from Fall to Holiday gift sets to the Holiday collection and more.  There's a picture of the gorgeous LE holiday highlighter (that you can click on and see in detail), wow, I'm with her about it being too amazing to use.  And it looks like the US will finally get the compact mirror and eyelash curler this year.  There are so many things I'm going to want this year, it's rediculous.


----------



## Beenie

elisaq said:


> Has anyone checked out karlasugar today? She has a string of Chanel posts, from Fall to Holiday gift sets to the Holiday collection and more. There's a picture of the gorgeous LE holiday highlighter (that you can click on and see in detail), wow, I'm with her about it being too amazing to use. And it looks like the US will finally get the compact mirror and eyelash curler this year. There are so many things I'm going to want this year, it's rediculous.


 
Now I did, thanks to you!

Dear Santa,  I have been a good girl again this year. I was very nice even to my little brother who you know is a little strange and I would really like it if you were to leave me a smokey eyes kit (the snowflake zipper pull is a nice touch for a gal who sees ZERO snow).  ALL the lippies also make my heart sing...

Oh man...I am in trouble.  I will have to remind Santa again, I bet!


----------



## elisaq

:giggles:  That's a great idea Beenie, I'm going to need all the help I can get this year (so I better be good too!).  Love the snowflake touch too!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Has anyone seen any other swatches for the cream eyeshadows? (other than the ones posted earlier) I was hoping to see them sheered out a bit.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

misstrine85 said:


> I hope it is okay that I show a pic here even though it is not makeup...
> 
> I bought this little piece of heaven today...


 
Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I am so impatient! I decided to go ahead and get 2 of the cream shadows - Illusoire and Emerveille. I also ordered the Graphite polish. The other polishes were just ok, I mean they are pretty but not for me.

I think that will be all for the fall collection, but the Holiday Collection Karla posted ...


----------



## girlygirl3

misstrine85 said:


> I hope it is okay that I show a pic here even though it is not makeup...
> 
> I bought this little piece of heaven today...



This is beautiful!


----------



## girlygirl3

There are so many new fall and holiday postings.  I'm a bit overwhelmed.


----------



## MrsLid

I need to hear some more information on the new cream shadows before I dive into them I think. The quad, pink JC, nail polishes and lip stuff are all really tempting me! I wish I could somehow make it through a seasonal release without buying the whole darn thing! I really enjoy and look forward to all your pics since I can't see the collection in person. I am so relieved that almost the entire collection is permanent so I don't have to stress about rushing into it!


----------



## bluejinx

Bergdorf Goodman
Spend 200.00 on beauty get a beaded clutch full of deluxe samples. Spend 400.00 on chanel and get a chanel bag with 3 sample eyecremes, a lipstick and a coco mademoiselle handcreme. 

*Full fall chanel line available now!! *

Michelle can place your order and is AMAZING 1-(212)-872-2725


----------



## pupeluv

I'm so glad to see the fall collection e/s quad & the blush are not limited edition...so I can now pace myself. http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/The-Collection-124721


----------



## cassandra22007

I have a feeling I'm going to end up buying more of those cream eyeshadows. I really thought they would be nearly identical to the Spring LE pallet, but they seem to look much different and the BG SA swore they were really different too. I ordered the black one but now I want that reddish brown and the grey. I wished I could both remember and pronounce their names.


----------



## OMG3kids

bluejinx said:


> Bergdorf Goodman
> Spend 200.00 on beauty get a beaded clutch full of deluxe samples. Spend 400.00 on chanel and get a chanel bag with 3 sample eyecremes, a lipstick and a coco mademoiselle handcreme.
> 
> *Full fall chanel line available now!! *
> 
> Michelle can place your order and is AMAZING 1-(212)-872-2725





Enabler!!!


----------



## awhitney

Is the Le Crayon Yeux worth buying? I really want Khaki Platine, because I've been wearing lighter coloured liner on my waterline lately.


----------



## bluejinx

awhitney said:


> Is the Le Crayon Yeux worth buying? I really want Khaki Platine, because I've been wearing lighter coloured liner on my waterline lately.



I want it!!!!!!!! But I'm trying to be good. Only graphite,  Quartz and the quad. Hopefully by time they show up here in canada in 2 months I'll talk myself out of the liner and blush.


----------



## jmh

I got the cream shadows epatant and emervelle. I haven't tried them, yet. However, I love the glass pot that they come in and the cute little brush it comes with. I am going to use the pot for travel to store foundation when I finish it up, which will probably take forever.
I am too lazy to upload pics to photobucket and post...not affiliated
http://beautymoogle.blogspot.com/


----------



## cassandra22007

I realized I have a few Dior cream eyeshadow pot things that may be similar to the Ombres. I can't remember when I got them--it must have been 3 years ago maybe since that was when I was really into Dior makeup. They have a moussey texture and I think I have a really bright pink and turquoise. I seem to remember not liking the texture very much and found that it was hard to blend and apply, so I will be interested to see how the two brands compare on this product.


----------



## Beenie

elisaq said:


> :giggles: That's a great idea Beenie, I'm going to need all the help I can get this year (so I better be good too!). Love the snowflake touch too!!


 
Yeah, just write a list to Santa!!! 



cassandra22007 said:


> I realized I have a few Dior cream eyeshadow pot things that may be similar to the Ombres. I can't remember when I got them--it must have been 3 years ago maybe since that was when I was really into Dior makeup. They have a moussey texture and I think I have a really bright pink and turquoise. I seem to remember not liking the texture very much and found that it was hard to blend and apply, so I will be interested to see how the two brands compare on this product.


 
I love cream shadows since they look and feel so nice but I have very oily lids and they don't seem to work out so well for me. I say no for now, but I would like to try these, especially the black, so I may play with them when the testers come out.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

cassandra22007 said:


> I realized I have a few Dior cream eyeshadow pot things that may be similar to the Ombres. I can't remember when I got them--it must have been 3 years ago maybe since that was when I was really into Dior makeup. They have a moussey texture and I think I have a really bright pink and turquoise. I seem to remember not liking the texture very much and found that it was hard to blend and apply, so I will be interested to see how the two brands compare on this product.


 
I have one of the Dior cream shadows from a few years ago. Mine is a beige gold color, but I remember pink and turquoise were the other colors available. It's still very creamy. I'll compare it for you when my Chanel creams arrive.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

I wasn't initially thinking I was going to get the eye quad but now after seeing Sabrina's swatches I am so wavering.


----------



## pond23

^ Off to go see Sabrina's swatches! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## nicci404

Devoted2makeup said:


> I wasn't initially thinking I was going to get the eye quad but now after seeing Sabrina's swatches I am so wavering.



thanks! I'm getting so impatient!


----------



## penelope tree

I'm so sad that I have to wait so long to get the n/p! Lucky US girls!


----------



## OMG3kids

I've asked the Chanel SA's at Nordstrom to call me when the new np colors come in.  She says they usually get them a tad early, so maybe the last few days of June.  I hope that's the case!


----------



## sophiae

Can anyone tell me the main difference between Vitalumiere and Vitalumiere Aqua?  I've been using the Aqua version after having switched from another brand and love it.  :]


----------



## bluejinx

Just a reminder to all that if your going to order from bg to get your free bag full of deluxe samples (200.00 purchase) it ends this week.


----------



## mspera

Great pictures and info on your blog -  for posting. Would like to try Emerveille b/c I love neutrals and pinks, and am excited to see the staying power of the shadow. Can't wait to see them irl. 



jmh said:


> I got the cream shadows epatant and emervelle. I haven't tried them, yet. However, I love the glass pot that they come in and the cute little brush it comes with. I am going to use the pot for travel to store foundation when I finish it up, which will probably take forever.
> I am too lazy to upload pics to photobucket and post...not affiliated
> http://beautymoogle.blogspot.com/


----------



## rivoli

sophiae said:


> Can anyone tell me the main difference between Vitalumiere and Vitalumiere Aqua?  I've been using the Aqua version after having switched from another brand and love it.  :]



Totally, totally different.  Vitalumiere is much heavier and moisturizing--glowy.  It feels almost oily to me, much heavier.  I think it makes me breakout actually!  

Vitalumiere Aqua is a much newer formula and works best on normal to combination skin.  If you love Vitalumiere Aqua, stick with it.  It's a very good foundation.

You almost have to pretend they have completely different names. If you are looking for something similar to Vitalumiere Aqua in terms of lightweight feel, I'd look at Lift Lumiere unless your skin is very dry.


----------



## sophiae

rivoli said:


> Totally, totally different.  Vitalumiere is much heavier and moisturizing--glowy.  It feels almost oily to me, much heavier.  I think it makes me breakout actually!
> 
> Vitalumiere Aqua is a much newer formula and works best on normal to combination skin.  If you love Vitalumiere Aqua, stick with it.  It's a very good foundation.
> 
> You almost have to pretend they have completely different names. If you are looking for something similar to Vitalumiere Aqua in terms of lightweight feel, I'd look at Lift Lumiere unless your skin is very dry.



Yup, my skin is really dry.  Is VA good for dry skin?  I haven't noticed it making my skin look any drier than it already is.  I actually think VA is my HG!


----------



## cassandra22007

I got my items from the fall collection!! I am so happy with everything and the BG GWP is fantastic! 

That black cream eyeshadow is seriously something not from this world. It is so unbelievable! I can't believe I doubted this set initially... I'm going to order the rest of them except for the white soon I think. 

I'll post my pics and swatches soon!


----------



## jmh

cassandra22007 said:


> I got my items from the fall collection!! I am so happy with everything and the BG GWP is fantastic!
> 
> That black cream eyeshadow is seriously something not from this world. It is so unbelievable! I can't believe I doubted this set initially... I'm going to order the rest of them except for the white soon I think.
> 
> I'll post my pics and swatches soon!



Darn, I new I should have ordered the black one instead of Epatant. I can't wait to hear your thoughts about it. I am going to be trying Emervelle this week. I am getting the BG GWP, it looks amazing. Honestly, BG has the best gifts in my opinion.


----------



## rivoli

sophiae said:


> Yup, my skin is really dry.  Is VA good for dry skin?  I haven't noticed it making my skin look any drier than it already is.  I actually think VA is my HG!


Some have reported feeling drier with VA, but if you do not then stick with it.  If you find yourself thinking that this foundation is your HG, I'd go with it all the way!


----------



## sophiae

rivoli said:


> Some have reported feeling drier with VA, but if you do not then stick with it.  If you find yourself thinking that this foundation is your HG, I'd go with it all the way!



Haha thanks, Rivoli!  I'm going to stick with it.  I can't see myself not using it anymore!


----------



## cassandra22007

Here's what I got!

*jmh* you should definitely get the black one! It is so perfect for a dramatic eye liner. I'm definitely going to get a couple more since apparently they blend really well. I thought the BG gift was awesome, the last NM GWP was pretty crappy IMO. The little sequin makeup bag is super nice and cute!


----------



## pond23

^ I love the new black cream eye shadow! I agree that it would make an incredible eye liner.


----------



## Maedi

*cassandra* - thanks for swatching. Love your goodies. I am still waiting for them to arrive at my local Nordis - arghhh! I figured the pots would be different from the Perles cream shadows - the pots seem more souffle like. I can't wait for you to play with them and hopefully post pictures. Always like how you apply your eye make-up.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

So now I think I *need* the khaki Platine eye liner. Sigh!


----------



## skydive nikki

Cassandra,Which glossimers are those?  Can you describe them?


----------



## sjunky13

Does anyone with the cream shadows think they will dry out soon. It is a dome of mouse. My creams have seperated from the edges of the pots. I have not left the top off. 
Also they are super sheer, I do love them. But I can see many people are going to complain about the pigmentation like they did with the spring quint!

I am in love with the cool purple taupe and the peach one. Prelude is the perfect quad for any lip and cheek look too. 

Also I got a call for the Byzantine collection. It was supposed to ship today and she said around July 5th or so.


----------



## jmh

cassandra22007 said:


> Here's what I got!
> 
> *jmh* you should definitely get the black one! It is so perfect for a dramatic eye liner. I'm definitely going to get a couple more since apparently they blend really well. I thought the BG gift was awesome, the last NM GWP was pretty crappy IMO. The little sequin makeup bag is super nice and cute!



Thanks for the great pics and swatches...I definitely am getting the black one now. I should get my order tomorrow, I had to have it shipped. Hmmm, if I spend another $200 at BG maybe I can get another GWP. I also thought the Neiman's gift was lousy.


----------



## bluejinx

jmh said:


> Thanks for the great pics and swatches...I definitely am getting the black one now. I should get my order tomorrow, I had to have it shipped. Hmmm, if I spend another $200 at BG maybe I can get another GWP. I also thought the Neiman's gift was lousy.



Michelle at bg is my vote always. She went so far as to track down an item at barneys for me and offer to personally pick it up if they wouldn't hold it til I got in the country!!! So I always go to bg now and always deal with her. Think it annoys the other counters that I get everything through her even stuff from other brands. But that's ok!!!


----------



## cassandra22007

Maedi said:


> *cassandra* - thanks for swatching. Love your goodies. I am still waiting for them to arrive at my local Nordis - arghhh! I figured the pots would be different from the Perles cream shadows - the pots seem more souffle like. I can't wait for you to play with them and hopefully post pictures. Always like how you apply your eye make-up.



Thank you! I'm definitely excited to play with them. I very quickly put the black on as an eyeliner earlier and I just love it, but I definitely think I need to get a few other colors. I'm not sure how good the black will look over the standard powder eyeshadows, but surely I have some in my collection that will go together well!



skydive nikki said:


> Cassandra,Which glossimers are those?  Can you describe them?



No prob! I really like both of them, they make up for the summer collection of blah non-pigmented glossimer colors. 

The darker color is called Braise and I'd say it is a coppery burgandy with gold glitter. The closest color I have to it is Meteore, but I am liking Braise better so far. For some reason I can't get Meteore to look good on me--I think Meteore just has TOO much glitter. Braise has good pigmentation and its really glossy. It goes great with the new lip liner Rose Cuivere.

The other one is Pampille which is a light dusty rose with silver glitter. The closest color I have to it is Mica, which is one of my favorite glossimers. It is not very pigmented but I think it is a very pretty pink.

Both of these colors, and the whole collection (I think someone said this either here or one of the blogs, I've been looking at so much stuff online about this collection this week it is starting to blur together), is very fall-ish, so I probably won't be wearing any of the items very much until September or so. I'm not tired of the summer collection yet!


----------



## cassandra22007

Oh yeah, my SA from BG was Carrie and I thought she was really terrific--it sounds like that store has a fantastic Chanel counter staff!

Does anyone else find it strange that the FALL collection is out before the PRE-Fall collection?


----------



## Beenie

cassandra22007 said:


> Here's what I got!


 
BEAUTIFUL! Thanks for the swatches so I can finally see the stuff. The  black shadow is exactly what I imagined (in a very good way). I want to play with the lip liners now.


----------



## Maedi

*cassandra* - which one is the pre-fall collection? I bought the summer glossimers and haven't worn them much. They are so colorless and a little blah and then of course the rouge coco shine came out about the same time and I like them a lot... I like my glossimers to be wearable without lipstick underneath and the summer ones don't work for that.


----------



## sweetart

I rec'd my chanel order (quad, blush, eyeliner, polishes, and a cream shadow and LOVE everything! The cream shadow is so pretty but it's def not something i will be reaching for often.



cassandra22007 said:


> Here's what I got!
> 
> *jmh* you should definitely get the black one! It is so perfect for a dramatic eye liner. I'm definitely going to get a couple more since apparently they blend really well. I thought the BG gift was awesome, the last NM GWP was pretty crappy IMO. The little sequin makeup bag is super nice and cute!





cassandra22007 said:


> I got my items from the fall collection!! I am so happy with everything and the BG GWP is fantastic!
> 
> That black cream eyeshadow is seriously something not from this world. It is so unbelievable! I can't believe I doubted this set initially... I'm going to order the rest of them except for the white soon I think.
> 
> I'll post my pics and swatches soon!



Great haul, cassandra!! Youre making me want to place an order with BG. There are a few things I want anyways 



sjunky13 said:


> Does anyone with the cream shadows think they will dry out soon. It is a dome of mouse. My creams have seperated from the edges of the pots. I have not left the top off.
> Also they are super sheer, I do love them. But I can see many people are going to complain about the pigmentation like they did with the spring quint!
> 
> I am in love with the cool purple taupe and the peach one. Prelude is the perfect quad for any lip and cheek look too.
> 
> Also I got a call for the Byzantine collection. It was supposed to ship today and she said around July 5th or so.



July?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Cassandra, thanks for posting! You're pic has wanting the black shadow and the eyeliner, both of which I talked myself out of, lol!


----------



## jmh

In case anyone is interested, I did a little surgery on an old Chanel concealer and made an atomizer. I hated to throw it away.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

jmh said:


> In case anyone is interested, I did a little surgery on an old Chanel concealer and made an atomizer. I hated to throw it away.



Wow you are like MacGyver! Cool!


----------



## skydive nikki

cassandra22007 said:


> Thank you! I'm definitely excited to play with them. I very quickly put the black on as an eyeliner earlier and I just love it, but I definitely think I need to get a few other colors. I'm not sure how good the black will look over the standard powder eyeshadows, but surely I have some in my collection that will go together well!
> 
> 
> 
> No prob! I really like both of them, they make up for the summer collection of blah non-pigmented glossimer colors.
> 
> The darker color is called Braise and I'd say it is a coppery burgandy with gold glitter. The closest color I have to it is Meteore, but I am liking Braise better so far. For some reason I can't get Meteore to look good on me--I think Meteore just has TOO much glitter. Braise has good pigmentation and its really glossy. It goes great with the new lip liner Rose Cuivere.
> 
> The other one is Pampille which is a light dusty rose with silver glitter. The closest color I have to it is Mica, which is one of my favorite glossimers. It is not very pigmented but I think it is a very pretty pink.
> 
> Both of these colors, and the whole collection (I think someone said this either here or one of the blogs, I've been looking at so much stuff online about this collection this week it is starting to blur together), is very fall-ish, so I probably won't be wearing any of the items very much until September or so. I'm not tired of the summer collection yet!



Thank you for all the info!!!!  It is a bonus as you and I have the same color hair, eyes, and skin.  What looks good on you, looks good on me too.  I bought a few things already, but am planning on another purchase. I want everything!


----------



## skydive nikki

jmh said:


> In case anyone is interested, I did a little surgery on an old Chanel concealer and made an atomizer. I hated to throw it away.



That is so cool! Very creative!


----------



## OMG3kids

skydive nikki said:


> I want everything!





That's my problem as well.


----------



## MrsLid

jmh said:


> In case anyone is interested, I did a little surgery on an old Chanel concealer and made an atomizer. I hated to throw it away.



That is amazing!! I would never think to be that creative!


----------



## sophiae

Has anyone tried the UV Essentiel SPF 50 or the Hydramax + Active Teinte tinted lotion?  

I'm really interested in these two items for the summer.  Has anyone any good or bad reviews for either of them?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

jmh said:


> In case anyone is interested, I did a little surgery on an old Chanel concealer and made an atomizer. I hated to throw it away.


  Howdid you do that? It's great!


----------



## themintyness

> Has anyone tried the UV Essentiel SPF 50 or the Hydramax + Active Teinte tinted lotion?



I use the UV essentiel spf 50...pricey but I really like it so far.  It spreads very easily and it feels a little greasy at first but then it dries down to a normal finish.  I get fairly tan and I don't get too much of the "white face" that you usually get from an SPF.  I am also hearing good things about skinceuticals...but I love Chanel!

I ordered: 3 of the cream eyeshadows: Illusoire, epatant, and emerveille; Kaska Beige (have been meaning to order it, and I decided to skip out on the new prelude quad), plumetis rouge coco, and the new JC in rose ecrin.  Can't wait until I get it!!!


----------



## sophiae

themintyness said:


> I use the UV essentiel spf 50...pricey but I really like it so far.  It spreads very easily and it feels a little greasy at first but then it dries down to a normal finish.  I get fairly tan and I don't get too much of the "white face" that you usually get from an SPF.




Thanks, Minty!  Would you say that it's good for outdoor activities, in terms of staying power?  Does it run when you sweat?  I'm just worried about how it would feel if it got into my eyes....


----------



## MrsLid

I'm excited to say that the more time goes on the less I seem to be wanting from the collection. For some bizarre reason taupes tend to look blah on me so the quad is seeming less and less tempting even though I thought it was a must. The glossimers aren't calling my name either and I'm too nervous of ordering the cream shadows without trying them first. I really love the look of the JC and the polishes though!


----------



## themintyness

sophiae said:


> Thanks, Minty!  Would you say that it's good for outdoor activities, in terms of staying power?  Does it run when you sweat?  I'm just worried about how it would feel if it got into my eyes....



No prob!  I'd say it's pretty good for outdoor...I do a lot of hiking and it hasn't gotten into my eyes (or at least it hasn't stung much).  The thing that sucks, though, is that all SPFs have to be reapplied after 2-3 hrs.  I really like it!  I'd say it lasts me for about 2 months.


----------



## nicci404

MrsLid said:


> I'm excited to say that the more time goes on the less I seem to be wanting from the collection. For some bizarre reason taupes tend to look blah on me so the quad is seeming less and less tempting even though I thought it was a must. The glossimers aren't calling my name either and I'm too nervous of ordering the cream shadows without trying them first. I really love the look of the JC and the polishes though!


 
Same here and I am kind of surprised. I thought I would want the quad but I feel like I have similar shades, so I am not sure if I really need it. I have not bought a glossimer since sometime early last year - kind of lost my love for them. The only item that is catching my attention so far is the blush and maybe one cream shadow but I'm waiting till it comes to the Nordstrom I go to to see in person. I can't make those kind of purchases online.


----------



## sophiae

themintyness said:


> No prob!  I'd say it's pretty good for outdoor...I do a lot of hiking and it hasn't gotten into my eyes (or at least it hasn't stung much).  The thing that sucks, though, is that all SPFs have to be reapplied after 2-3 hrs.  I really like it!  I'd say it lasts me for about 2 months.



Okay, good.  Do you think it is something that can be reapplied over makeup?  I know there are some sunscreens that are like that, so it would be cool if this was one of them.  If not, it doesn't matter much.  It has all the other features I'd need.


----------



## jmh

bunnymasseuse said:


> Howdid you do that? It's great!



Thanks Devoted2makeup, skydive nikki and MrsLid.

bunnymasseuse, it just pulls apart. I used a pair of tweezers to pull out the concealer insert. Also, there were some little black thingies sticking out of the bottom part so, I twisted them with the tweezers and they broke off. If you don't break them off then the glass atomizer insert sits too high and the Chanel cap won't fit. If you try pulling one apart, you will know what I mean. Next time I do it, I will take step by step pics and post them.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

jmh said:


> Thanks Devoted2makeup, skydive nikki and MrsLid.
> 
> bunnymasseuse, it just pulls apart. I used a pair of tweezers to pull out the concealer insert. Also, there were some little black thingies sticking out of the bottom part so, I twisted them with the tweezers and they broke off. If you don't break them off then the glass atomizer insert sits too high and the Chanel cap won't fit. If you try pulling one apart, you will know what I mean. Next time I do it, I will take step by step pics and post them.


Excellent, I'm so much better with pictures myself  but I can't wait to see them when you have time to show it.  Thanks so much!


----------



## pupeluv

MrsLid said:


> I'm excited to say that the more time goes on the less I seem to be wanting from the collection. For some bizarre reason taupes tend to look blah on me so the quad is seeming less and less tempting even though I thought it was a must. The glossimers aren't calling my name either and I'm too nervous of ordering the cream shadows without trying them first. I really love the look of the JC and the polishes though!


 
I starting feeling that way yesterday and esp. when I saw Sabrinas review. When I saw the quad I thought "Oh, it's cool toned"  but maybe I'll like it IRL. So now I'm only interested in the e/l & blush...maybe the cream eyeshadows. Is it just me?, her photos make most everything look good, http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/


----------



## bunnymasseuse

pupeluv said:


> I starting feeling that way yesterday and esp. when I saw Sabrinas review. When I saw the quad I thought "Oh, it's cool toned"  but maybe I'll like it IRL. So now I'm only interested in the e/l & blush...maybe the cream eyeshadows. Is it just me?, her photos make most everything look good, http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/


I dunno, the pics make me want Chanel Vert Bronze liner for sure (and it's not even this year's one) in her comparison pics.


----------



## pupeluv

bunnymasseuse said:


> I dunno, the pics make me want Chanel Vert Bronze liner for sure (and it's not even this year's one) in her comparison pics.


 
OMG!! me too. I froogled it trying to find it...no luck, I'll never find it since it isn't new or permanent.


----------



## bluejinx

ATTENTION CANADIANS!!

Just got a call. Official launch date at the bay for fall 2011 is August 22nd. 

I held off on the blush and liner til I could see them in person. So now its just the waiting game!!


----------



## pond23

pupeluv said:


> OMG!! me too. I froogled it trying to find it...no luck, I'll never find it since it isn't new or permanent.



^ I have Vert Bronze and I absolutely love it. If you have any department stores in your area, try to see if they have it (especially the slower-moving ones). I bought mine not that long ago from Nordies. Chanel eye liners are easier to find than trendier items such as nail polishes.


----------



## pupeluv

pond23 said:


> ^ I have Vert Bronze and I absolutely love it. If you have any department stores in your area, try to see if they have it (especially the slower-moving ones). I bought mine not that long ago from Nordies. Chanel eye liners are easier to find than trendier items such as nail polishes.


 

Oh Thanks!!, I'll defintely look next time I go to the counters.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Does anyone know when the Chanel fall makeup is suppose to arrive in stores? I've yet to hear a firm date.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

pond23 said:


> ^ I have Vert Bronze and I absolutely love it. If you have any department stores in your area, try to see if they have it (especially the slower-moving ones). I bought mine not that long ago from Nordies. Chanel eye liners are easier to find than trendier items such as nail polishes.


Yes thanks, will have to ask some to track it down for me!


----------



## Beenie

jmh said:


> In case anyone is interested, I did a little surgery on an old Chanel concealer and made an atomizer. I hated to throw it away.


 
What a GREAT way to reuse, reduce, recycle


----------



## nicci404

Devoted2makeup said:


> Does anyone know when the Chanel fall makeup is suppose to arrive in stores? I've yet to hear a firm date.



I know this doesn't help but over the weekend when I went to Macy's the SA told me July 1st. But I haven't had much luck with Macy's...so I am going to Nordstrom tonight and will ask their SAs which I have had better luck with.


----------



## bluejinx

So it turns out that eyeliner is still available here. Rose platine I think its called? 

I told myself if I got the urban decay anniversary set of 15 liners I would be done and not need anymore liners. But this one is so much thinner a tip. Please someone talk me in or out of it!!


----------



## Bethc

I'm sorry but, Rose Platine is amazing!   I swatched it next to most of the UD 15 and they were none similar at all... it's not easy to find in the US anymore, I liked it so much, I bought a back-up!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

bluejinx said:


> So it turns out that eyeliner is still available here. Rose platine I think its called?
> 
> I told myself if I got the urban decay anniversary set of 15 liners I would be done and not need anymore liners. But this one is so much thinner a tip. Please someone talk me in or out of it!!



If I could still buy it and didn't already own it, I would get it. It is such a beautiful rose gold complex color!


----------



## bluejinx

Devoted2makeup said:


> If I could still buy it and didn't already own it, I would get it. It is such a beautiful rose gold complex color!



If your telling me to get it I'm getting it (if its still there thursday)! 

Btw - I'm pretty sure I'm not one of your followers as I keep trying to be but my stupid blackberry doesn't seem to be conducive to liking your blog. But know you have 1 more follower! I check it daily! Love it.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

bluejinx said:


> If your telling me to get it I'm getting it (if its still there thursday)!
> 
> Btw - I'm pretty sure I'm not one of your followers as I keep trying to be but my stupid blackberry doesn't seem to be conducive to liking your blog. But know you have 1 more follower! I check it daily! Love it.



Get the liner if it is still there! 

I hope you can become an official follower since I'm holding the Chanel fall nail polish giveaway! Thanks for the sweet comments on my blog. I truly mean it when I say they make my day!


----------



## bluejinx

Devoted2makeup said:


> Get the liner if it is still there!
> 
> I hope you can become an official follower since I'm holding the Chanel fall nail polish giveaway! Thanks for the sweet comments on my blog. I truly mean it when I say they make my day!



I've ordered graphite, quartz and the quad. So no worries about your giveaway. But good luck and I'm glad your at 100 already.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

bluejinx said:


> I've ordered graphite, quartz and the quad. So no worries about your giveaway. But good luck and I'm glad your at 100 already.



Thanks! That is exactly what I've ordered too! I am sort of obsessing over the eye liner since it is limited edition.


----------



## bluejinx

Devoted2makeup said:


> Thanks! That is exactly what I've ordered too! I am sort of obsessing over the eye liner since it is limited edition.



Now what would truely make your blog perfect was if you could somehow review the european chanel items instead of the american ones! Hehe. I'm wondering how the new rose ecrin joues contraste is. And our blushes and shadows are different! I am however getting your american prelude quad. Don't like ours!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

bluejinx said:


> now what would truely make your blog perfect was if you could somehow review the european chanel items instead of the american ones! Hehe. I'm wondering how the new rose ecrin joues contraste is. And our blushes and shadows are different! I am however getting your american prelude quad. Don't like ours!



lol!


----------



## bluejinx

Devoted2makeup said:


> lol!



Well of ever you want to try a european piece to review let me know! And our permanent collections are different.


----------



## nicci404

nicci404 said:


> I know this doesn't help but over the weekend when I went to Macy's the SA told me July 1st. But I haven't had much luck with Macy's...so I am going to Nordstrom tonight and will ask their SAs which I have had better luck with.



so Macys was correct...Nordstrom SA said July 1st. I also saw it printed on her little sheet.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

nicci404 said:


> so Macys was correct...Nordstrom SA said July 1st. I also saw it printed on her little sheet.



Thank you for answering my question! July 1st it is!


----------



## nicci404

Devoted2makeup said:


> Thank you for answering my question! July 1st it is!



yeah, and don't forget the anniversary sale! July 5th...I'm overwhelmed on what to get. I know I want to get the cleansing oil/make-up remover for sure.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Devoted2makeup said:


> Thanks! That is exactly what I've ordered too! I am sort of obsessing over the eye liner since it is limited edition.


 
I know, me too! I have Rose Platine and thought I would be satisfied just having it, but Has anyone seen side by side comparisons of Rose Platine with the new liner?


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> I know, me too! I have Rose Platine and thought I would be satisfied just having it, but Has anyone seen side by side comparisons of Rose Platine with the new liner?



http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/06/chanel-fall-2011-prelude-quadra.html


----------



## Devoted2makeup

I will have to buy the liner, I'm just that weak and it is the only way to satisfy this craving of mine. Hehehe


----------



## misstrine85

I'm sitting on a rooftop terrace in Rome having pre-dinner drinks, but needed to show you lovely ladies my latest purchase...

It is, kinda, a Chanel polish...


----------



## nicci404

Devoted2makeup said:


> I will have to buy the liner, I'm just that weak and it is the only way to satisfy this craving of mine. Hehehe



me too. I skipped out on Rose Plantine but Macys still has the summer collection out unlike the Nordstrom I went to tonight. I was happy cause I didn't buy anything from the summer collection but I think I will pick it up tomorrow..ugh. I need to stay away from this thread & the Beauty Look Book 

does anyone use the liner all over the entire lid?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/06/chanel-fall-2011-prelude-quadra.html


 
Ohh thank you  I think I can pass on the Khaki Platine, but now I need the prelude quad! At least it's not LE, I can wait a little bit, whew!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

misstrine85 said:


> I'm sitting on a rooftop terrace in Rome having pre-dinner drinks, but needed to show you lovely ladies my latest purchase...
> 
> It is, kinda, a Chanel polish...


 

I love this! So cute


----------



## jmh

misstrine85 said:


> I'm sitting on a rooftop terrace in Rome having pre-dinner drinks, but needed to show you lovely ladies my latest purchase...
> 
> It is, kinda, a Chanel polish...



These looking great on you...so unique


----------



## natassha68

These





misstrine85 said:


> I'm sitting on a rooftop terrace in Rome having pre-dinner drinks, but needed to show you lovely ladies my latest purchase...
> 
> It is, kinda, a Chanel polish...


----------



## Bethc

misstrine85 said:


> I'm sitting on a rooftop terrace in Rome having pre-dinner drinks, but needed to show you lovely ladies my latest purchase...
> 
> It is, kinda, a Chanel polish...


 
So cute!!  I would love to be in Rome, enjoy!


----------



## Bethc

I just read The Beauty Lookbook and she did a great compare between the Spring and Fall eyeshadows.  Interesting to see the similiarities and differences... her pics are just amazing!

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/06/chanel-spring-fall-2011-ombres-perlees.html


----------



## OMG3kids

^^^I love her blog!!!


----------



## pupeluv

I'm glad I got Rose Platine, I wasn't so sure I was going to get Khaki Platine after seeing TBLB review but since it's an L.E. I don't wanna be kicking myself later if I don't get it like I am right now with Vert Bronze...I'm calling around and can't seem to locate one yet


----------



## natassha68

Yes, I agree very similar 


Bethc said:


> I just read The Beauty Lookbook and she did a great compare between the Spring and Fall eyeshadows.  Interesting to see the similiarities and differences... her pics are just amazing!
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/06/chanel-spring-fall-2011-ombres-perlees.html


----------



## bunnymasseuse

pupeluv said:


> I'm glad I got Rose Platine, I wasn't so sure I was going to get Khaki Platine after seeing TBLB review but since it's an L.E. I don't wanna be kicking myself later if I don't get it like I am right now with Vert Bronze...I'm calling around and can't seem to locate one yet


 I have not found it yet either.  What brand of stores have you tried so far?


----------



## Maedi

nicci404 said:


> me too. I skipped out on Rose Plantine but Macys still has the summer collection out unlike the Nordstrom I went to tonight. I was happy cause I didn't buy anything from the summer collection but I think I will pick it up tomorrow..ugh. I need to stay away from this thread & the Beauty Look Book
> 
> does anyone use the liner all over the entire lid?



*nicci* - please keep us posted. I have been waiting for the colors to arrive at my Nordis and since it's taking so long am contemplating ordering them off chanel.com. I would much rather play with them but when are they coming?


----------



## jmh

I tried Emervelle today, here are my thoughts.
For reference I am over 40 and starting to deal with crepey eyelids..I have light olive skin..I am BR30-B40 in Chanel VA. I have brown, green and some gold in my eyes.

I used my Chanel #11 brush for application...one of my favorite brushes, by the way.
On one eye I tried Emervelle alone, on the other I layered over MAC's painterly paint pot.
The paint pot eye was a tad brighter..I took a picture and it looked a little brighter in the pic, also.
Both eyes lasted all day without creasing.
In Comparison to the Perlees, the color is straight peach and makes my eyes look more brown, which I actually prefer.
It is more metallic than the Perlees and I think it emphasizes my eyes more and looks less crepey where as the Perlees you look at the shadow more..if this makes sense.
I think this is nice for older eyes and as of right now I prefer it over the Perlees palette and I prefer the pot container


I read Beautylookbook's comparison, she likes the Perlees better however, she is a bit younger than me.


----------



## nicci404

Maedi said:


> *nicci* - please keep us posted. I have been waiting for the colors to arrive at my Nordis and since it's taking so long am contemplating ordering them off chanel.com. I would much rather play with them but when are they coming?



I was told July 1st


----------



## eliza

WHAAAAAAAAAAAT???!!! Canada has to wait until August 22nd?

nooooooooooooooo!


----------



## OMG3kids

Looking for new eyeshadow!! 
Can't get to the Chanel counter any time soon, and I'm _so pale_ that I balk at buying stuff online.  I wear the lightest tinted moisturizer that Laura Mercier has, and have green/blue eyes.  Any advice?  I always turn to you ladies first!!  LOL


----------



## Lady Stardust

I just ordered the Peridot nailpolish and the Illusoire shadow.  If I like these like I think I will I'm going to get them all!  So pretty


----------



## OMG3kids

^^^^ooooh, can't wait to hear what you think of the Peridot!!


----------



## jmh

OMG3kids said:


> ^^^^ooooh, can't wait to hear what you think of the Peridot!!



I got Peridot and am going to exchange it for something else. It looks pretty however, after seeing the swatches I think it will clash with my skin tone


----------



## sjunky13

I love peridot. I am very fair and it is a green, gold and flashes different colors on me. 
I think a lot of people are going to complain about the new shadoes and compair them to Armani's ETK shadows. They are completely different and very sheer. I like them as I liked Perlee's quint. An addition to shadow, nit by themselves, unless built up.

Kinda expensive too. I see going thru them faster than ETK's as the Armani is pure pigment. That said I still havent made a dent in my Perless and still have a backup too. LOL. I wish they were more pigmented, but it is Chanel and they keep it classy and easy for people. It is not a makeup artist line that is for sure.


----------



## OMG3kids

jmh said:


> I got Peridot and am going to exchange it for something else. It looks pretty however, after seeing the swatches I think it will clash with my skin tone



Yeah, the more I think about it,  I'm worried it will pull yellow out of my skin.  Ew.  But it's such a cool-looking color on everyone else.  Very unique.

Hope you find something else that you love.


----------



## jmh

sjunky13 said:


> I love peridot. I am very fair and it is a green, gold and flashes different colors on me.
> I think a lot of people are going to complain about the new shadoes and compair them to Armani's ETK shadows. They are completely different and very sheer. I like them as I liked Perlee's quint. An addition to shadow, nit by themselves, unless built up.
> 
> Kinda expensive too. I see going thru them faster than ETK's as the Armani is pure pigment. That said I still havent made a dent in my Perless and still have a backup too. LOL. I wish they were more pigmented, but it is Chanel and they keep it classy and easy for people. It is not a makeup artist line that is for sure.



 it looks flat out gold from the online swatches..what do you think of Graphite?


----------



## sjunky13

jmh said:


> it looks flat out gold from the online swatches..what do you think of Graphite?


 Hey hun! I like graphite. I even love quartz! Graphite is a really pretty dramatic shimmery polish. 

I put Chanel gold on top of all three and it make them really pop even more!.

I skipped the lips so far, did you order any lip stuff? I love my light baby pinks and they were too dark for me. we will see though, maybe I can sheer them out or gloss over them.


----------



## jmh

sjunky13...got the Pampille gloss today, I haven't tried it yet. I like lighter lips, also. The lipsticks were a no for me.

By the way, it was you who got me coming over here..


----------



## Beenie

bluejinx said:


> So it turns out that eyeliner is still available here. Rose platine I think its called?
> 
> I told myself if I got the urban decay anniversary set of 15 liners I would be done and not need anymore liners. But this one is so much thinner a tip. Please someone talk me in or out of it!!


 
I think you have a good enough reason for both. The Rose Platine IS very different.



nicci404 said:


> yeah, and don't forget the anniversary sale! July 5th...I'm overwhelmed on what to get. I know I want to get the cleansing oil/make-up remover for sure.


 
I know about one set but do you know what Nordies is going to offer special for the sale?



nicci404 said:


> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/06/chanel-fall-2011-prelude-quadra.html


 
That makes me want all of it! I was uninspired by the quad until those pics!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

cassandra22007 said:


> I realized I have a few Dior cream eyeshadow pot things that may be similar to the Ombres. I can't remember when I got them--it must have been 3 years ago maybe since that was when I was really into Dior makeup. They have a moussey texture and I think I have a really bright pink and turquoise. I seem to remember not liking the texture very much and found that it was hard to blend and apply, so I will be interested to see how the two brands compare on this product.


 
I rec'd the Chanel creams today and the texture is similar. I would say the Chanel is a bit fluffier or whipped compared to the Dior. Could be just that the Dior is older, but it's still very usable. So hopefully the Chanel's won't dry out either! They both have the same finish, high shimmer.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Illusoire - Emerveille - Graphite


----------



## natassha68

Beautiful !!!, I cant wait for my order to arrive today, I ordered 2 shadows, the quad in prelude, and all 3 polishes, will post when they arrive !!


----------



## pupeluv

bunnymasseuse said:


> I have not found it yet either. What brand of stores have you tried so far?


 
Macy's, Nordstroms & Bloomingdales with no luck. Have you located one yet?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

pupeluv said:


> Macy's, Nordstroms & Bloomingdales with no luck. Have you located one yet?


NO, but I have an SA at my NM who is looking for it for me.  I'll let you know if I can track it down.


----------



## hannahsophia

OMG3kids said:


> Looking for new eyeshadow!!
> Can't get to the Chanel counter any time soon, and I'm _so pale_ that I balk at buying stuff online. I wear the lightest tinted moisturizer that Laura Mercier has, and have green/blue eyes. Any advice? I always turn to you ladies first!! LOL


 
seems we are twins (pale, green eyes, and i actually use the lightest tm from laura mercier as well) i tried all the pots on and purchased epatant (swatch on my hand a few pages back) I think it would also make a good eyeliner. emerville was too peachy on my skintone, the black was too intense, i would maybe try Ebloui in the future to create that mary kate olsen red/purple eyeliner look. Illusoire seemed too purple/brown to me in person but i think i might give it another shot.


----------



## pupeluv

bunnymasseuse said:


> NO, but I have an SA at my NM who is looking for it for me. I'll let you know if I can track it down.


 
Thanks!! same here.


----------



## OMG3kids

hannahsophia said:


> seems we are twins (pale, green eyes, and i actually use the lightest tm from laura mercier as well) i tried all the pots on and purchased epatant (swatch on my hand a few pages back) I think it would also make a good eyeliner. emerville was too peachy on my skintone, the black was too intense, i would maybe try Ebloui in the future to create that mary kate olsen red/purple eyeliner look. Illusoire seemed too purple/brown to me in person but i think i might give it another shot.



HA! Glad to hear your reviews.  I'll have to look for the swatch.
 Peachy and pink/purple just make me look BRUISED!  LOL  Browns and earthy golds seem to work best, but it's so frickin hard to tell from online photos! 
Thanks!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

natassha68 said:


> Beautiful !!!, I cant wait for my order to arrive today, I ordered 2 shadows, the quad in prelude, and all 3 polishes, will post when they arrive !!


 
Yes, please post pics! Let us know what you think of the quad, I think I should have ordered it. But it's not LE so I should still be able to get it.


----------



## nicci404

Beenie said:


> I think you have a good enough reason for both. The Rose Platine IS very different.
> 
> 
> 
> I know about one set but do you know what Nordies is going to offer special for the sale?
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me want all of it! I was uninspired by the quad until those pics!


 

I only know of the Asia exclusive collection - Le Blanc. is this the one you know of?

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/03/chanel-le-blanc-coming-soon.html

They are also getting the Pearl Glow Powder


----------



## natassha68

So I got my order today, I will post pics of what I kept but for now I will tell you that as soon as I opened the Quad (not impressed) then swatched it??... horrid IMO, I placed it back in the return box (nothing special) ... K, next I moved onto the 2 shadows, the peach "emerveille" ???.. again, horrid, nothing special whatsoever, But the texture is quite alluring, next I opened the 2nd shadow greenish gold "epatant"? LOVE it !!!!!! sooo beautiful on, for reference I have blue gray eyes, it almost matched my eyes perfectly, Im interested in the blackish/gray one but i will wait till it comes out in store to try it before buying it.....next the polish, Graphite = Perfection, Peridot = Perfection, Quartz, eh, not so much, so overall i will say I am a little disappointed with the fall collection, the shadows as someone else mentioned "Armani ETK" I have 6 out of 10 and I adore them, much more bang for your buck & pure pigment, so if your looking for sheer?, these are right up your alley, but if you like more sheer to intense??? Armani ETK hands down.... thats all for now   





it'sanaddiction said:


> Yes, please post pics! Let us know what you think of the quad, I think I should have ordered it. But it's not LE so I should still be able to get it.


----------



## OMG3kids

Awesome review!!


----------



## skydive nikki

I bought the quad and LOVE it!  I can see myself wearing it often.  The colors are very pretty.  I dont think they are super unique, but I dont have any colors like this so it works.  They looked matte in the quad, but once applied they have a nice little shimmer to them.


----------



## jmh

natassha68 said:


> So I got my order today, I will post pics of what I kept but for now I will tell you that as soon as I opened the Quad (not impressed) then swatched it??... horrid IMO, I placed it back in the return box (nothing special)




Hmmm, someone on MUA said Prelude was a must have. I still haven't tried mine. Now I'm scared...LOL


----------



## jmh

skydive nikki said:


> I bought the quad and LOVE it!  I can see myself wearing it often.  The colors are very pretty.  I dont think they are super unique, but I dont have any colors like this so it works.  They looked matte in the quad, but once applied they have a nice little shimmer to them.




wipes forward...I am glad I've heard a few good comments..


----------



## sjunky13

I want to give my take  on Prelude. In the pan or even swatched they are ok. I was even a little meh, untill I put it on my eyes! 
I have been wearing this a lot. It is a cooler version of Beiges de Chanel.
It makes the perfect greige / grey smokey eye
It has no color to it. just the grey/ greige. I love that! Most of my smokey quads are plummy taupe, blue, green etc. This is a real nuetral no color eye palette. Pure grey and greiges! I think is a must have as it is no color and just variations of a shadow.
Perfect. Also sinse this is devoid of color. I can wear any lip and cheek this.Red, pink, peach, bold or nude lips. Great palette!

People used to bright colors will probally not like it. I should of put it away untill fall and wore my summer colors. I just love this quad! 
I have it on now with the blush and Grace lipstick from Guerlain.


----------



## natassha68

Be scared, you have that right especially if you own more then a few matte tone taupe/browns 


jmh said:


> Hmmm, someone on MUA said Prelude was a must have. I still haven't tried mine. Now I'm scared...LOL


----------



## natassha68

I would have to agree only to a devoid of color.............id say if you do not own any real pigment color, then go for it, but honestly IMO??Ii own a TON of make up from only the best of brands and Chanel being a long time favorite????? for $57.00, this one is absolutely nothing special, sorry folks, thats all for now





sjunky13 said:


> I want to give my take  on Prelude. In the pan or even swatched they are ok. I was even a little meh, untill I put it on my eyes!
> I have been wearing this a lot. It is a cooler version of Beiges de Chanel.
> It makes the perfect greige / grey smokey eye
> It has no color to it. just the grey/ greige. I love that! Most of my smokey quads are plummy taupe, blue, green etc. This is a real nuetral no color eye palette. Pure grey and greiges! I think is a must have as it is no color and just variations of a shadow.
> Perfect. Also sinse this is devoid of color. I can wear any lip and cheek this.Red, pink, peach, bold or nude lips. Great palette!
> 
> People used to bright colors will probally not like it. I should of put it away untill fall and wore my summer colors. I just love this quad!
> I have it on now with the blush and Grace lipstick from Guerlain.


----------



## sjunky13

natassha68 said:


> I would have to agree only to a devoid of color.............id say if you do not own any real pigment color, then go for it, but honestly IMO??Ii own a TON of make up from only the best of brands and Chanel being a long time favorite????? for $57.00, this one is absolutely nothing special, sorry folks, thats all for now


 I understand! It is not for everyone. I have every Chanel quad that was ever made, same in Dior , Guerlain, Armani,  D&G. I must own over  100 quads /quints with backups. LOL. I still think it belongs in my collection. 

I am an addict, can't help it.


----------



## natassha68

Wow!!!, every Chanel Quad ever made?? that's remarkable, I remember getting a quad back when I was 17 and that was in 1986 ?? and you still collect all the rest as well ???....that's some make up collection  


sjunky13 said:


> I understand! It is not for everyone. I have every Chanel quad that was ever made, same in Dior , Guerlain, Armani,  D&G. I must own over  100 quads /quints with backups. LOL. I still think it belongs in my collection.
> 
> I am an addict, can't help it.


----------



## nicci404

sjunky13 said:


> I understand! It is not for everyone. I have every Chanel quad that was ever made, same in Dior , Guerlain, Armani,  D&G. I must own over  100 quads /quints with backups. LOL. I still think it belongs in my collection.
> 
> I am an addict, can't help it.



wow, I kept reading the brands that you own every quad from...lol 

it is nice to post here, my co-workers at work don't understand at all. They say $56 for eye shadow?!! Both only use drug store brands which is fine cause I have drug store items too but they always tease me about buying high end cosmetics but yet they try to take or use it.


----------



## Beenie

nicci404 said:


> I only know of the Asia exclusive collection - Le Blanc. is this the one you know of?
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/03/chanel-le-blanc-coming-soon.html
> 
> They are also getting the Pearl Glow Powder


 
Yeah, that was what I knew about too. I was wondering if there was anything else I needed to look out for.


----------



## Beenie

it'sanaddiction said:


> Illusoire - Emerveille - Graphite


 
Pretty Pics!



natassha68 said:


> So I got my order today, I will post pics of what I kept but for now I will tell you that as soon as I opened the Quad (not impressed) then swatched it??... horrid IMO, I placed it back in the return box (nothing special) ... K, next I moved onto the 2 shadows, the peach "emerveille" ???.. again, horrid, nothing special whatsoever, But the texture is quite alluring, next I opened the 2nd shadow greenish gold "epatant"? LOVE it !!!!!! sooo beautiful on, for reference I have blue gray eyes, it almost matched my eyes perfectly, Im interested in the blackish/gray one but i will wait till it comes out in store to try it before buying it.....next the polish, Graphite = Perfection, Peridot = Perfection, Quartz, eh, not so much, so overall i will say I am a little disappointed with the fall collection, the shadows as someone else mentioned "Armani ETK" I have 6 out of 10 and I adore them, much more bang for your buck & pure pigment, so if your looking for sheer?, these are right up your alley, but if you like more sheer to intense??? Armani ETK hands down.... thats all for now


 
Thanks for your review.


sjunky13 said:


> I understand! It is not for everyone. I have every Chanel quad that was ever made, same in Dior , Guerlain, Armani, D&G. I must own over 100 quads /quints with backups. LOL. I still think it belongs in my collection.
> 
> I am an addict, can't help it.


 
OMGoodness, I want to take a tour of your collection! I say tour because that is no just looking at what you have!!!


----------



## natassha68

:weird:, that's what I just said !!!!, I think the reason these forums are made is to post pros & cons for real ladies out here that really what to know the truth about a real product, some may be able to get everything available in every or any line, as to others that may get maybe an item a season from one or a few lines (brands), I wanted to tell the truth as to how this collection (from the products I purchased) without holding back how they performed, let's not candy coat a product , nor a brand, don't feed into "buy" because it's the "thing" BUY because it is "Great"!!!!! and will last and perform wonderful !!!!!.... gosh, I'm definately not brand loyal, you can't be, because not everything in every line is fabulous, but, what I will tell you is, Yes, I'm a true blue make up addict, and that's all for now 


nicci404 said:


> wow, I kept reading the brands that you own every quad from...lol
> 
> it is nice to post here, my co-workers at work don't understand at all. They say $56 for eye shadow?!! Both only use drug store brands which is fine cause I have drug store items too but they always tease me about buying high end cosmetics but yet they try to take or use it.


----------



## sjunky13

I am not saying it is great because it is Chanel, it is a great quad IMO. Isn't that what this forum is for to share our opinion and what not.
To be fair, I have been in the cosmetic industry for years and yes I have a great collection . I have let some things go. I just purged a LOT and do so all the time.
Some people collect things and I like to collect mu. A habit I hope I break soon!!

Also I am not candy coating anything and find it rude that when I posted my opinion, that was the response! I gave another perspective on the quad.


----------



## sjunky13

nicci404 said:


> wow, I kept reading the brands that you own every quad from...lol
> 
> it is nice to post here, my co-workers at work don't understand at all. They say $56 for eye shadow?!! Both only use drug store brands which is fine cause I have drug store items too but they always tease me about buying high end cosmetics but yet they try to take or use it.


 Cosmetics have been my passion since a teen. It is my career and I love it! 
I am jaded with price being in the buisness. I always want my clients to buy what I am selling, so I better love it and be prepared to buy it myself. haha.
My friends all understand and most use HE cosmetics as well. I don't need to hide it from anyone.


----------



## skydive nikki

sjunky13 said:


> I understand! It is not for everyone. I have every Chanel quad that was ever made, same in Dior , Guerlain, Armani,  D&G. I must own over  100 quads /quints with backups. LOL. I still think it belongs in my collection.
> 
> I am an addict, can't help it.



Um, wow!!!!  I would love to get ready at your house!!!!

  I totally agree with you on the quad.  I LOVE mine. It is classic.  I am finding myself liking the more natural look lately.  I cant always wear loud colors. I recommend checking the quad out for yourself, ladies.  Everyone has different tastes, thats what makes this a fun place. You really cant tell how pretty the quad is until you apply it.  It comes alive.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I appreciate everyones thoughts on the quad. I think it is something that would work for me. Sounds like it leans to the cool side. I believe it will be my next Chanel purchase!


----------



## natassha68

Amen to that !! ... I noticed it is your first anniversary, I hope you have a lovely day 


sjunky13 said:


> I am not saying it is great because it is Chanel, it is a great quad IMO. Isn't that what this forum is for to share our opinion and what not.
> To be fair, I have been in the cosmetic industry for years and yes I have a great collection . I have let some things go. I just purged a LOT and do so all the time.
> Some people collect things and I like to collect mu. A habit I hope I break soon!!
> 
> Also I am not candy coating anything and find it rude that when I posted my opinion, that was the response! I gave another perspective on the quad.


----------



## OMG3kids

sjunky13 said:


> Cosmetics have been my passion since a teen. It is my career and I love it!
> I am jaded with price being in the buisness. I always want my clients to buy what I am selling, so I better love it and be prepared to buy it myself. haha.
> My friends all understand and most use HE cosmetics as well. I don't need to hide it from anyone.





Sooooo, you're coming over every morning to do my makeup, right?  
I seriously grew up on a *hog farm* and didn't wear makeup regularly until I was about 30!!! And now my BFF who is a makeup artist lives about 3.5 hours away--I'm screwed!  LOL
How is cosmetics your career? Makeup counter in a dept store or something else?


----------



## penelope tree

OMG3kids said:


> I seriously grew up on a *hog farm* and didn't wear makeup regularly until I was about 30



teeheehee!

I just ordered some of the byzance collection... did anyone else get it? haven't seen much about it on the thread unless I missed it.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Got my things today! The texture of the Illusion d'Ombre shadow is so weird, I'm going to try it tonight when I go out.  And I love the polish color!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Do you girls know where I can get the Byzance collection? I called the boutique in Chicago, but they said they do not have it. I want the gold blush/highlighter and the eyeshadow quad! Thanks!


----------



## natassha68

I think Berdorf Goodman NYC will have it or has it HTH





lilwickitwitch said:


> Do you girls know where I can get the Byzance collection? I called the boutique in Chicago, but they said they do not have it. I want the gold blush/highlighter and the eyeshadow quad! Thanks!


----------



## ipudgybear

Lady Stardust said:


> Got my things today! The texture of the Illusion d'Ombre shadow is so weird, I'm going to try it tonight when I go out.  And I love the polish color!



i just bought peridot and quartz today. I am debating on buying lift lumiere concealer. I tried it on today at Saks and it made my under eye circles look a lot better than what I original do for concealer.


----------



## nicci404

lilwickitwitch said:


> Do you girls know where I can get the Byzance collection? I called the boutique in Chicago, but they said they do not have it. I want the gold blush/highlighter and the eyeshadow quad! Thanks!



The make-up studios are getting them. They are in Hawaii, CA, and Seattle - WA. Phyllis from Seattle is very nice and helpful! she said she hopes to get it next weekend. I called her today. She works in the Nordstrom in Seattle.


----------



## Beenie

ipudgybear said:


> i just bought peridot and quartz today. I am debating on buying lift lumiere concealer. I tried it on today at Saks and it made my under eye circles look a lot better than what I original do for concealer.


 
Oh good to know, I am ALWAYS on the hunt for a better concealer!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Thank you natassha and nicci! What do you mean by make up studios? 

Anyway, I'm just going to keep calling Nordstrom Seattle and BG! Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl

2 of my local dillards chanel counters had the fall collections in today!


----------



## nicci404

lilwickitwitch said:


> Thank you natassha and nicci! What do you mean by make up studios?
> 
> Anyway, I'm just going to keep calling Nordstrom Seattle and BG! Thanks!



they are just bigger counters and they sometimes get collections that the rest of the counters don't get...


----------



## Bethc

For anyone interested in the rest of the Byzantine collection, the quad, red and gold blushes and red l/s, they just got them @ Chanel Soho.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Bethc said:


> For anyone interested in the rest of the Byzantine collection, the quad, red and gold blushes and red l/s, they just got them @ Chanel Soho.



Do you know if they will be able for sale online?


----------



## Bethc

Izzy's Mom said:


> Do you know if they will be able for sale online?



Don't know, I do know that it will only be in Chanell boutiques.  They just received it last night.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Happy to report that the Illusion d'Ombre shadow didn't crease a single bit last night and I wore it for a good 7+ hours.  Very pleased!


----------



## Cheryl

I did a little damage today, This collection is so beautiful

Here is a little eye candy for those who havent seen it yet 

Illusion D'Ombe - Illusoire, Emerveille, & Epatant
Blush - Rose Ecrin
Polish - Quartz, Graphite, Peridot


















I tried to get the black Illusion D'Ombre also but it was ALREADY sold out.. Im going to check other counters next week for it though.


----------



## penelope tree

lovely pics! i'm kinda glad the autumn collection comes out so late in the uk, since i just splashed on the byzantine, i need time to gather up the pennies!


----------



## PurseKindaGal

Cheryl said:


> I did a little damage today, This collection is so beautiful
> 
> Here is a little eye candy for those who havent seen it yet
> 
> Illusion D'Ombe - Illusoire, Emerveille, & Epatant
> Blush - Rose Ecrin
> Polish - Quartz, Graphite, Peridot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get the black Illusion D'Ombre also but it was ALREADY sold out.. Im going to check other counters next week for it though.



Congrats on your purchase I love Everything!!


----------



## Bethc

The new byzantine quad... Tobkapi (sp?)

Very pretty colors!


----------



## Cheryl

^^ beautiful!


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> The new byzantine quad... Tobkapi (sp?)
> 
> Very pretty colors!


 
Beautiful!


----------



## Beenie

Gorgeous purchases, *Cheryl* and* Bethc*!  *Cheryl*, do you want me to help you search in our neck of the woods for the black shadow?


----------



## nicci404

Izzy's Mom said:


> Do you know if they will be able for sale online?



Likely not, well Ebay. Try calling one of the make-up studios. The one in Nordstrom in downtown Seattle is supposed to get it next weekend. Ask for Phyllis. She's really good.


----------



## Cheryl

Beenie said:


> Gorgeous purchases, *Cheryl* and* Bethc*!  *Cheryl*, do you want me to help you search in our neck of the woods for the black shadow?




I was at international Mall on Thursday and none of the stores had the collection yet, I am going back either tomorrow or Monday (hopefully) and will check again, If you happen to see one though please let me know  Thanks girl!


----------



## nicci404

Bethc said:


> The new byzantine quad... Tobkapi (sp?)
> 
> Very pretty colors!



pretty! if you don't mind me asking, how much was it? I heard these are higher than the reg quads


----------



## nicci404

http://cafemakeup.com/

Amy is back!!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^I saw that!  So happy!


----------



## Bethc

me too!!


----------



## jmh

Bethc said:


> The new byzantine quad... Tobkapi (sp?)
> 
> Very pretty colors!



Have you tried it, yet. Curious if you like the colors on? I am deciding if I want it???


----------



## natassha68

Beth, Beautiful !!!!, thank you for sharing 


Bethc said:


> The new byzantine quad... Tobkapi (sp?)
> 
> Very pretty colors!


----------



## Bethc

jmh said:


> Have you tried it, yet. Curious if you like the colors on? I am deciding if I want it???



I haven't tried it yet since I only got it yesterday.  The pretty pattern on it is making me think I'll need buy one to use and one to keep. Nuts, right?


----------



## jmh

Bethc said:


> I haven't tried it yet since I only got it yesterday.  The pretty pattern on it is making me think I'll need buy one to use and one to keep. Nuts, right?



LOL...no not nuts...just normal Chanel thinking...


----------



## jmh

Just bought Topkapi from NY boutique on 57th. She said she had about 50 left, if any is interested. $10 shipping under $100 & $25 over $100 shipping and no tax for me.


----------



## Bethc

That's funny, I just bought a back-up one at 57(h st so that I can use one and keep one.


----------



## nicci404

so how much is Topkapi?? I heard it was $70....?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^ I just ordered one from the Soho Boutique, NY. $65.00 Plus $15 to ship.


----------



## Bethc

Yes $65...

I found these pics of the collection worth drooling over...

http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/regard-signe-de-chanel-topkapi-collection-byzance/


----------



## ladystara

I'm so happy Amy is back...the fall collection isn't available at my counters yet so I'm patiently (sort of ) waiting!


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^ I just ordered one from the Soho Boutique, NY. $65.00 Plus $15 to ship.



thanks!


----------



## thecharmedwife

The Chanel rouge allure laque in Dragon arrived at my house yesterday in a cloth bag. I have always ordered the glossimers but they never came in a bag. Is this something new for all makeup purchases or only with certain products?

BTW, dragon is now forever my go to red lip! Perfection.


----------



## MrsLid

Bethc and Cheryl those are GORGEOUS purchases! I'm so anxious for Graphite and Peridot to arrive this week and I know I need to place an order soon for more of the fall collection. I wish I could get my hands on the Byzance collection  I think the red JC, RA and the quad are so beautiful!


----------



## ladystara

thecharmedwife said:


> The Chanel rouge allure laque in Dragon arrived at my house yesterday in a cloth bag. I have always ordered the glossimers but they never came in a bag. Is this something new for all makeup purchases or only with certain products?
> 
> BTW, dragon is now forever my go to red lip! Perfection.




I think it was when they started the packaging - for my orders it started sometime in January.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

If anyone sees Fauve for sale online could you let me know? I'm seriously contemplating *bay at this point I want the shadow so badly! TIA!


----------



## Bethc

Devoted2makeup said:


> If anyone sees Fauve for sale online could you let me know? I'm seriously contemplating *bay at this point I want the shadow so badly! TIA!



If you can wait, it's supposed to be in the late July/Aug release of the eyes collection.  This has the new lash curler, 2 quads, lagoon and another and 4 singles, one of which is fauve.

Check out Karlasugar, she had all of the info! HTH

ETA - here's the link

http://karlasugar.net/2011/06/sneak-peek-chanel-sophisticated-eye-collection/


----------



## sophiae

ladystara said:


> I think it was when they started the packaging - for my orders it started sometime in January.



Do they do any "special" packaging at their counters, too?  I've purchased a few things of theirs and never gotten anything wrapped any special way.  Does it vary by location/counter?


----------



## penelope tree

^ I've never had anything fancy from the counters - apart from once I got an actual chanel bag.

so excited to get my byzance stuff!


----------



## sophiae

^^Same here.  I've not even gotten the Chanel shopping bag!  >_<


----------



## -blank

First post here.  










Single eyeshadow in Twilight ( 89 )




Rouge coco shine in Royallieu ( 58 )


----------



## cassandra22007

I NEEED Topaki!! I specifically did not get Prelude because I knew I wanted Topaki and all the pics really sealed the deal.

Does anyone know if BG has it? I can't get it till the end of the week, actually hopefully it will be online by then (and NOT sold out).


----------



## MrsLid

bunnymasseuse said:


> I dunno, the pics make me want Chanel Vert Bronze liner for sure (and it's not even this year's one) in her comparison pics.



I know!! My first Chanel liner was Rose Platine because I'm not really a "liner person" but now I'm anxious to build on my Chanel liner collection!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

cassandra22007 said:


> I NEEED Topaki!! I specifically did not get Prelude because I knew I wanted Topaki and all the pics really sealed the deal.
> 
> Does anyone know if BG has it? I can't get it till the end of the week, actually hopefully it will be online by then (and NOT sold out).


 

I'm not sure if any of the dept stores will get the Topkapi quad. I thought it was a boutique only release. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## jennified_

it'sanaddiction said:


> I'm not sure if any of the dept stores will get the Topkapi quad. I thought it was a boutique only release. Anyone know for sure?


 
Holt Renfrew in Canada carries the Quad!


----------



## Bethc

My SA @ BG said they were not getting Topkapi.  I got it at 57th st and Soho Chanel stores.


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> I'm not sure if any of the dept stores will get the Topkapi quad. I thought it was a boutique only release. Anyone know for sure?


 
Seattle Nordstrom is getting it...my SA is supposed to call me when it arrives, hopefully this week. I think they might be getting just cause they are one of the make-up studios.


----------



## nicci404

sophiae said:


> Do they do any "special" packaging at their counters, too?  I've purchased a few things of theirs and never gotten anything wrapped any special way.  Does it vary by location/counter?



I know for Christmas I got a Chanel box and a black and gold camellia on the box and it had Chanel tissue inside and ribbon around the box. Some SAs are nice and will wrap it nicely for you even if it is not a holiday.


----------



## Beenie

Bethc said:


> If you can wait, it's supposed to be in the late July/Aug release of the eyes collection. This has the new lash curler, 2 quads, lagoon and another and 4 singles, one of which is fauve.
> 
> Check out Karlasugar, she had all of the info! HTH
> 
> ETA - here's the link
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2011/06/sneak-peek-chanel-sophisticated-eye-collection/


 
I should not have opened that link.  I WANT the Lagoon quad BADLY (blues make Beenie HAPPY) and I also REALLY want the curler since mine is on it's last leg and I need one anyhow.  But alas, I am BANNED hence I should not have opened the link you so kindly shared 



-blank said:


> First post here.
> 
> Single eyeshadow in Twilight ( 89 )
> 
> Rouge coco shine in Royallieu ( 58 )


 
Pretty! And welcome!


----------



## Bridget S.

The Chanel Boutique in Boston has the Byzance collection, I picked up the Rouge blush, OR highlighter and the Rouge Allure Rouge Byzantin lipstick - lots of the word Rouge in this collection! : )  The quad was beautiful and very pigmented, but I do not like brown eyeshadow, so I passed.


----------



## karester

I wonder when we'll be getting the Sublime de Chanel mascara in the US.  I've heard about it and of course I want to try it.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

The Prelude quad arrived today and I love it! I have yet to swatch it but am very happy with the colors personally.


----------



## mar2009

Hello ladies, 

This is my first time posting and I have been enjoying reading all your postings.  I couldn't help to share my thoughts, since the topic is Chanel makeup.

I myself did some major damage today, one in particular that I had no intention of buying, the Prelude quad.  At first it didn't jump at me but once I put it on I could see how beautiful it is. I can see using it during the day and to take it into the night, the NM SA showed me how to sparkle it up by applying a hint of Illusion D'ombre in Illusoire.  Now I was really impressed.  What I learned today is with the fall colors we don't have to be limited with just the Illusion D'ombre or the quad.  We can actually combine them.  Try applying the D'ombre to the new quad or to any of the existing quad you might have and kick it up a notch.


----------



## nicci404

Devoted2makeup said:


> The Prelude quad arrived today and I love it! I have yet to swatch it but am very happy with the colors personally.



why did you post this?!!  I was almost talking myself out of getting Prelude till I saw your pic, it's gorgeous!! I saw others but I was always not super impressed. I was just going to get the byzantine quad - Topkapi but now I want both! my SA says thanks in advance!


----------



## nicci404

mar2009 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> This is my first time posting and I have been enjoying reading all your postings.  I couldn't help to share my thoughts, since the topic is Chanel makeup.
> 
> I myself did some major damage today, one in particular that I had no intention of buying, the Prelude quad.  At first it didn't jump at me but once I put it on I could see how beautiful it is. I can see using it during the day and to take it into the night, the NM SA showed me how to sparkle it up by applying a hint of Illusion D'ombre in Illusoire.  Now I was really impressed.  What I learned today is with the fall colors we don't have to be limited with just the Illusion D'ombre or the quad.  We can actually combine them.  Try applying the D'ombre to the new quad or to any of the existing quad you might have and kick it up a notch.



Thanks for the tip  did you buy anything else from the collection?


----------



## Devoted2makeup

nicci404 said:


> why did you post this?!!  I was almost talking myself out of getting Prelude till I saw your pic, it's gorgeous!! I saw others but I was always not super impressed. I was just going to get the byzantine quad - Topkapi but now I want both! my SA says thanks in advance!



It's so pretty, Nicci!


----------



## Fran0421

Have you guys heard about the new Chanel foundation called " Chanel perfection Lumiere" and I think it's just a replacement for the pro lumiere that is discontinued.


----------



## jmh

nicci404 said:


> why did you post this?!!  I was almost talking myself out of getting Prelude till I saw your pic, it's gorgeous!! I saw others but I was always not super impressed. I was just going to get the byzantine quad - Topkapi but now I want both! my SA says thanks in advance!




get both...I did. I never had so many compliments on my make-up since I have been wearing Prelude. Someone even asked me what eyeshadow I was wearing. It is just very flattering and classy.


----------



## misstrine85

Both my mom and I have gotten addicted to RCS in Boy. Please tell me that is is core?


----------



## misstrine85

I sooo need to get the Prelude quad, it is exactly my colors.


----------



## sophiae

nicci404 said:


> I know for Christmas I got a Chanel box and a black and gold camellia on the box and it had Chanel tissue inside and ribbon around the box. Some SAs are nice and will wrap it nicely for you even if it is not a holiday.



I'll make sure to find a good SA!   Seems like their counters in department stores don't even use Chanel shopping bags.  Weird.


----------



## OMG3kids

^^^^I know!!! It's awful.  I WANT THAT LITTLE BLACK & WHITE BAG!!!!


----------



## sophiae

^^Me too!  I wonder why they don't use the shopping bags...


----------



## OMG3kids

To irritate us.


----------



## sophiae

^^It's working!  lol


----------



## OMG3kids

It is.


----------



## mar2009

nicci404 said:


> Thanks for the tip  did you buy anything else from the collection?


 
I admit I got all three nail polishes.  I couldn't chose one as each one is beautiful.  I must admit the most intriging color is Peridot.  It changes its color depending on the angel of the light - definitely worth the purchase.

I also bought the Illusion D'ombre in Illusoire, Epatant, and Mirifique.
Now, I am no makeup expert but I did a little experiment.  I wet my brush and blended the light silver from Smoky Eyes (#93) quad and the silver from Sparkling Satins (#95) quad and the result was Epatant.

I did the same experiement, wet my brush and used dark, guntlet silver and the black from the Smoky Eyes (#93) quad and I got Mirifique.  The trick is add the colors gradually to get to the desired intensity.

So ladies, if you don't want to spend extra money and have quads #93 and 95 and are willing to experiment, you can achieve the same effects with your existing quads.

I, for myself, since I was able to replicate the colors, the shimmer and the velvety feel, I will be returning the Epatant and the Mirifique.  I haven't found in my current collection anything that will produce Illusoire. I'd rather spend the money on the nail polishes and wait for the new lipstick, Rouge Allure Velvet, that is to come in Fall 2011.


----------



## penelope tree

ahhh my byzance quad and blusher have been delivered but I am at a different address and can't get it yet boo.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

For those of you that have the Illusion D'ombre shadows, try using them as a liner. Especially on the lower lid, beautiful!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Devoted2makeup said:


> The Prelude quad arrived today and I love it! I have yet to swatch it but am very happy with the colors personally.



This pic was my tipping point...placed my order for it along with the khaki platine liner and a backup of my black liner.  Even though it takes forever to get to me, I love not paying sales tax and shipping on the Chanel site.


----------



## Cheryl

it'sanaddiction said:


> For those of you that have the Illusion D'ombre shadows, try using them as a liner. Especially on the lower lid, beautiful!



this is what I have been doing with mine.. I have found that for me atleast they dont wear very well as shadows.. i get creasing and they wear off to quickly but as liners they are great.. Expensive liners though, lol


----------



## nicci404

penelope tree said:


> ahhh my byzance quad and blusher have been delivered but I am at a different address and can't get it yet boo.



I hate when that happens! what blush did you get?


----------



## misstrine85

Anyone know which polishes are going to be in the Byzantine collection?


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Needanotherbag said:


> This pic was my tipping point...placed my order for it along with the khaki platine liner and a backup of my black liner.  Even though it takes forever to get to me, I love not paying sales tax and shipping on the Chanel site.



That is my pic! Thank you so much, the quad is gorgeous. I hope you love it too.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

it'sanaddiction said:


> For those of you that have the Illusion D'ombre shadows, try using them as a liner. Especially on the lower lid, beautiful!



I just saw that Liz from Cafemakeup did that and I thought it looked really pretty on her. Great idea. What color(s) in particular did you buy?


----------



## penelope tree

nicci404 said:


> I hate when that happens! what blush did you get?



Rouge. I am picking it up tonight, they sent it out for delivery again but no one is there!



misstrine85 said:


> Anyone know which polishes are going to be in the Byzantine collection?



No polishes, just the quad, l/s and JCs (plus the mega palette quint).


----------



## sophiae

For those of you that have used Bronze Universel/Soleil de Tan, how do you guys like it?  I'm looking for a cream bronzer, and this one seems to fit the bill...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Devoted2makeup said:


> I just saw that Liz from Cafemakeup did that and I thought it looked really pretty on her. Great idea. What color(s) in particular did you buy?


 
I bought Illusoire and Emerveille. I use Emerveille as an all over wash and Illusoire as the liner.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Cheryl said:


> this is what I have been doing with mine.. I have found that for me atleast they dont wear very well as shadows.. i get creasing and they wear off to quickly but as liners they are great.. Expensive liners though, lol


 
Oh that's too bad you get creasing. I wonder if a base would help. Yes, it would be an expensive liner, but would last forever


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just got a FedEx delivery! Made my day


----------



## elisaq

it'sanaddiction said:


> I just got a FedEx delivery! Made my day



Gorgeous!! I think I want everything from the Byzance.  Is the whole collection LE?  I should probably put that on the top of my wishlist before the Fall collection... Does Chanel have a layaway plan? (just kidding)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

elisaq said:


> Gorgeous!! I think I want everything from the Byzance. Is the whole collection LE? I should probably put that on the top of my wishlist before the Fall collection... Does Chanel have a layaway plan? (just kidding)


 
I know I would be interested in the blush, but I decided not to wait and get the quad when I could still find it. Information on this collection is so varied. I don't know if it will be readily available or not?!?

I love the recent pics posted of the fall collection, they are increasing my anxiety about getting prelude!


----------



## Cheryl

it'sanaddiction, I have tried UD primer potion and a Laura Mercier eye Basics one.. Same result.. Maybe its just me.. Im not sure, I normally don't have a creasing issue when I use a base though.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Cheryl, I thought you probably did..but just in case I mentioned it.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I really want the lipstick from the Byzantine collection.  Blue reds look really good on me, I never get sick of them!


----------



## jmh

it'sanaddiction said:


> I just got a FedEx delivery! Made my day



Where did you order the Byzance collection from? I never get a bag with the flower on it. I hope mine comes that way, I ordered from 57th St. NY.


----------



## penelope tree

I finally got my hands on the quad and rouge JC from the byzance collection.
Too afraid to swatch topkapi, but it is so unbelievably shiny looking in the pan, really gorgeous. I am wearing the JC and love it!
No chanel packaging for me just a padded envelope and the wrong spelling of my super-common surname! Hehehe


----------



## pupeluv

it'sanaddiction said:


> I just got a FedEx delivery! Made my day


 
Oh Congrats and that's Gorgeous! (the packaging and the quad), that would make my day too.


----------



## pond23

*Nat* and anyone interested in the "Etole" lipstick - I just received this in the mail. It is a rosey-brown with red-berry tones to it. It definitely is not too brown in my opinion. I wish it had less red to it, but it is still a gorgeous color. It has great slip too it, and the color is understated but with a bit of punch. The pics of this lipstick on Temptalia are pretty accurate IMHO. I don't have a camera right now, so I unfortunately can't take any pics. HTH!


----------



## pond23

*it'sanaddiction*: I love that new camellia packaging! This is the first time I have seen it. The quad is gorgeous and I wish I had one. Congrats!


----------



## jmh

FY! on the Illusiond'Ombre cream shadows. I went to Neiman's today and the SA showed me how she applies them which of course, made a huge difference. She took a little of the product with the #1 concealer brush, the only brush I don't have, and worked into her hand before applying it on the lid. The color pay off was amazing and it lasted a lot longer


----------



## it'sanaddiction

jmh said:


> Where did you order the Byzance collection from? I never get a bag with the flower on it. I hope mine comes that way, I ordered from 57th St. NY.


 
From the Soho Boutique, NY.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

penelope tree said:


> I finally got my hands on the quad and rouge JC from the byzance collection.
> Too afraid to swatch topkapi, but it is so unbelievably shiny looking in the pan, really gorgeous. I am wearing the JC and love it!
> No chanel packaging for me just a padded envelope and the wrong spelling of my super-common surname! Hehehe


 
I can't bring myself to swatch topkapi yet either , gotta admire it a little more first!



jmh said:


> FY! on the Illusiond'Ombre cream shadows. I went to Neiman's today and the SA showed me how she applies them which of course, made a huge difference. She took a little of the product with the #1 concealer brush, the only brush I don't have, and worked into her hand before applying it on the lid. The color pay off was amazing and it lasted a lot longer


 
I use my Bobbi Brown Cream Shadow brush, it's probably very similar. It seems like a waste of product to apply on the hand first though.


----------



## jmh

it'sanaddiction said:


> From the Soho Boutique, NY.



Thanks...I hope mine comes with a pretty flower.

It is a wasteful, time consuming and messy to apply product on the hand first but, honestly the results were better.


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> I just got a FedEx delivery! Made my day


 
Gorgeous!  And I love the packaging!
This would be a better splurge than the Prelude quad!


----------



## cassandra22007

I am definitely going to order Topaki from a store tomorrow... Is SoHo the only one that has it? I've ordered from Houston before so I was going to call them again, but I would probably get it much faster if I ordered from SoHo/NY.

I have GOT to get that bag and flower!! Haha I'm going to tell them its a gift and ask for it gift wrapped.


----------



## cassandra22007

Byzantine Collection is online!!!! 

I ordered Topaki and the lipstick. I don't think red blush would look very good on me and I have the gold LE highlighter from 3 years ago so.. this purchase wasn't too much damage at least!

Thank god now I'll be able to sleep tonight! I hope I get it by Friday but I doubt it. Chanel.com usually takes 3 days for me and it probably won't go out until tomorrow.


----------



## babyontheway

Does anyone know how much shipping is from the boutiques?  I think I need to order something from SOHO boutique just so I can get special packaging:giggles:


----------



## nicci404

apparently Giggle is being re-promoted. 

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/06/chanel-levres-scintillantes-glossimer.html


----------



## Bethc

babyontheway said:


> Does anyone know how much shipping is from the boutiques?  I think I need to order something from SOHO boutique just so I can get special packaging:giggles:



I think it depends on the SA.  I've bought many things from Soho and it's always packaged differently.  I've never even seen that flower before.  I wouldn't order from there just for the packaging, it's hit or miss.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

babyontheway said:


> Does anyone know how much shipping is from the boutiques? I think I need to order something from SOHO boutique just so I can get special packaging:giggles:


 
The shipping was $15 for 2nd day fedex. If you order from chanel.com shipping is $10 unless you spend $100, but you don't get the fancy packaging!


----------



## jmh

57th St. shipping was $10. I missed my package today so, I don't know yet if I am getting special packaging. I ordered the Byzantine palette from Beverly Hills and there was no special packaging or extra anything included...go figure...you would think it would have been packaged nicely.


----------



## nwhite

Loving this fall collection.  So many things I want - Ugh!  Any suggestions?  

Did anyone purchase the khaki liner?  Looks gorgeous!  I don't think I have anything like it.  I also need one of the illusion d'ombres!!! Not sure if I should get Epatant or Mirifique!

Think I need Peridot polish, but sounds like I should see it in person first.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

cassandra22007 said:


> Byzantine Collection is online!!!!
> 
> I ordered Topaki and the lipstick. I don't think red blush would look very good on me and I have the gold LE highlighter from 3 years ago so.. this purchase wasn't too much damage at least!
> 
> Thank god now I'll be able to sleep tonight! I hope I get it by Friday but I doubt it. Chanel.com usually takes 3 days for me and it probably won't go out until tomorrow.



Just placed the same order, plus khaki platine eyeliner. Waited on the blush until I see some swatches! So happy that they are selling this online.


----------



## elisaq

A few people here have mentioned that the Nordstrom Anniversary exclusives might include products from the Asian-exclusive Le Blanc collection, so I took some pics of the ones that I own (the lippies and Glow Powder).  I don't have the Rose Envolee e/s quad or the Rose Tourbillon Joues blush, so I'll be really happy if those end up at my Nordys counter!

Here are the Glossimers, Blossom and Liaison.  The pic with 3 Glossimers shows 154 Liaison (L), 151 Aragonite, and 98 Galactic (R).


----------



## elisaq

Here is the Rouge Allure in Joyeuse compared with Super from the Les Pop-up collection.  I don't think they look quite as similar in the tube as they do in this pic (sorry, I can never get the lighting right in my pics).  Joyeuse is a bright pink, but not a strikingly bright pink like Super.  I heart Super, and Joyeuse is no dupe, but it's still a fun and pretty pink...  I was going to compare Desinvolte (the nude-peach shade) with Genial just for fun (those also look nothing alike) but I somehow forgot to.   I'm sure there are a million swatches online that are better than my pics anyways.  I really love Desinvolte, I'd definitely buy a backup if it hits stores soon.


----------



## elisaq

Here's the Pearl Glow Powder.  The shimmer was really hard to capture, and the swatch is probably the worst swatch that has ever been posted on TPF (sorry!).  Also I just got back from Yosemite so I actually have some color in my (dry) skin now, so the shimmer is not showing up well.  The last time I tried it out it in the Sun there was a really pretty subtle sparkle...


----------



## elisaq

Last post for the night!  These aren't from the Le Blanc collection, but I thought I'd share them anyways.  The Aqualumiere gloss in 737 Lotus Rose is part of the Summer collection in Asia.  The Aqualumiere glosses were my absolute favorite and I almost cried when I heard they were being d/c, so I was so happy to see it (and also so confused as to why everything I like most from a collection is not released in the US!)  Maybe they will release it here, I hope so, I love it!  I compared it to some other glosses, the pic with all four are (L-R): 697 Canari, 687 Hirondelle, 68 Candy Glow, and 737 Lotus Rose.  At first I thought LR would be close to Hirondelle, but it isn't at all (the pic with LR alone best represents the color I think).  It's a brighter pink with very subtle hot pink shimmer.  I love to wear it over a nude peach l/s like Santa Monica or Desinvolte.  Last is the eyelash curler which I haven't used much, but do I plan on using soon (I just have to put my beloved Shu U curler away and give this one a chance).  ok that is all, gnite


----------



## Needanotherbag

So excited that Byzantine is online!  Topaki is on its way to me...I can stop obsessing now


----------



## nicci404

elisaq said:


> Last post for the night!  These aren't from the Le Blanc collection, but I thought I'd share them anyways.  The Aqualumiere gloss in 737 Lotus Rose is part of the Summer collection in Asia.  The Aqualumiere glosses were my absolute favorite and I almost cried when I heard they were being d/c, so I was so happy to see it (and also so confused as to why everything I like most from a collection is not released in the US!)  Maybe they will release it here, I hope so, I love it!  I compared it to some other glosses, the pic with all four are (L-R): 697 Canari, 687 Hirondelle, 68 Candy Glow, and 737 Lotus Rose.  At first I thought LR would be close to Hirondelle, but it isn't at all (the pic with LR alone best represents the color I think).  It's a brighter pink with very subtle hot pink shimmer.  I love to wear it over a nude peach l/s like Santa Monica or Desinvolte.  Last is the eyelash curler which I haven't used much, but do I plan on using soon (I just have to put my beloved Shu U curler away and give this one a chance).  ok that is all, gnite



Thank you sooooooooo much *Elisa*!!!!!  I now feel better prepared on what to order!


----------



## elisaq

^^ you're welcome Nicci   sorry it took me so long!  I wish my swatches of the glow powder came out though.  I can't wait until Nordstrom's website shows all of the exclusives (for all brands)!!  Not that I need to add anything to my already-out-of-hand beauty product wishlist...!


----------



## Bridget S.

I think the stars of the Byzance collection (other than the limited palette that not many people were able to get hold of!) is the Rouge JC and the Rouge Byzantin lipstick (beautiful dark pink with microshimmer/ glitter which adds a great dimension!) The Rouge JC looks scary in the pan, but with a light hand it gives the most beautiful, just-been-jogging flush. I used the Bobbi Brown blush brush and it came out very well. Here is a link to a non-affiliated blog, her swatches are great! 

http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/chanel-joues-contraste-rouge-or-swatches/


----------



## natassha68

I ordered my 2 topkapi quads, L/S & OR blush from 57th st $25.00 for shipping & no special packaging, just a fed ex brown box w/ items in a plastic bag , I hope yours looks nicer 


jmh said:


> 57th St. shipping was $10. I missed my package today so, I don't know yet if I am getting special packaging. I ordered the Byzantine palette from Beverly Hills and there was no special packaging or extra anything included...go figure...you would think it would have been packaged nicely.


----------



## jmh

natassha68 said:


> I ordered my 2 topkapi quads, L/S & OR blush from 57th st $25.00 for shipping & no special packaging, just a fed ex brown box w/ items in a plastic bag , I hope yours looks nicer



Under $100 was only $10 to ship. Next time I am ordering from SoHo.


----------



## sjunky13

I got all of my Byzantine collection. Gorgeous as I knew it would be. Love th blushes. I don't do red lips though. 

Now I am ready for Holiday colors, insane isn't it? 

I have been wearing Prelude and using Fauve and a cream shadow and it is the perfect smoke eye for me. 

I am not a fan of the liner though. 

I really need to cut back on MU purchases. It is scary what I have not used yet. If I ebay it, I could get a Birkin. LOL.


----------



## OMG3kids

Oops. Went a bit bonkers. Got Peridot, rouge coco shine in Boy, and the Chance Eau Fraiche shower gel and sheer moisture mist. Yay me!!!


----------



## sophiae

OMG3kids said:


> Oops. Went a bit bonkers. Got Peridot, rouge coco shine in Boy, and the Chance Eau Fraiche shower gel and sheer moisture mist. Yay me!!!



OOh!  I so want Boy.  Do you wear it with a lip liner or as it is?


----------



## Devoted2makeup

nicci404 said:


> apparently Giggle is being re-promoted.
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/06/chanel-levres-scintillantes-glossimer.html



I love Giggle, it is a really pretty non-shimmery plum gloss totally perfect for fall.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

it'sanaddiction said:


> I just got a FedEx delivery! Made my day



I want that Chanel bag more than that quad! LOL


----------



## G&Smommy

I know this a long shot, but does anyone if any of the Spring quints are still floating around somewhere other than ebay?  I want to purchase a back-up.  After a lot of experimenting, it is turning out to be one of my favorite palettes.  I also love the Prelude palette.  I need to get a back up of that one too.  Thanks!


----------



## Bethc

G&Smommy said:


> I know this a long shot, but does anyone if any of the Spring quints are still floating around somewhere other than ebay?  I want to purchase a back-up.  After a lot of experimenting, it is turning out to be one of my favorite palettes.  I also love the Prelude palette.  I need to get a back up of that one too.  Thanks!



Regard perle? Nortstroms still has it online...


----------



## G&Smommy

Bethc said:


> Regard perle? Nortstroms still has it online...


 
I am looking for a back up of Ombres Perlees, the quint.  Thanks, though.


----------



## OMG3kids

sophiae said:


> OOh!  I so want Boy.  Do you wear it with a lip liner or as it is?



I. Love. It. Wearing it plain, with the Laura Mercier bleed-proof pencil on first. I'm so dang pale, I don't know if I could wear it w a liner. 
I love this lipstick!! First lipstick I've owned from Chanel--feels glossy and moist, almost like a lipgloss. How do they do it?!?! LOL


----------



## sophiae

OMG3kids said:


> I. Love. It. Wearing it plain, with the Laura Mercier bleed-proof pencil on first. I'm so dang pale, I don't know if I could wear it w a liner.
> I love this lipstick!! First lipstick I've owned from Chanel--feels glossy and moist, almost like a lipgloss. How do they do it?!?! LOL



Awesome! Worth the money, it sounds like! It sounds amazing...


----------



## lilwickitwitch

G&Smommy said:


> I know this a long shot, but does anyone if any of the Spring quints are still floating around somewhere other than ebay?  I want to purchase a back-up.  After a lot of experimenting, it is turning out to be one of my favorite palettes.  I also love the Prelude palette.  I need to get a back up of that one too.  Thanks!



I was at Nordstrom last night and they actually had one left at my store. I bought that one sorry! This means there may be some floating around some of the Nordstrom stores and you just have to ask the SAs to look for them.


----------



## sweetart

G&Smommy said:


> I am looking for a back up of Ombres Perlees, the quint.  Thanks, though.



if you can't find it in store, izzys has it!
http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/chanel_ombres_perlees_le_new.html


----------



## G&Smommy

lilwickitwitch said:


> I was at Nordstrom last night and they actually had one left at my store. I bought that one sorry! This means there may be some floating around some of the Nordstrom stores and you just have to ask the SAs to look for them.


 
Thanks!  I will have to call around and check.


----------



## G&Smommy

sweetart said:


> if you can't find it in store, izzys has it!
> http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/chanel_ombres_perlees_le_new.html


 
Thanks!  I will check that out.  Ebay's markup is nuts, most want $110 for it!


----------



## mar2009

G&Smommy said:


> I know this a long shot, but does anyone if any of the Spring quints are still floating around somewhere other than ebay?  I want to purchase a back-up.  After a lot of experimenting, it is turning out to be one of my favorite palettes.  I also love the Prelude palette.  I need to get a back up of that one too.  Thanks!



If you mean the Ombres Perlees de Chanel, besides ebay (which I believe the prices are highway robbery prices), I actually just purchased mine from Izzy Perfume & Beauty Shoppe (http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/) for $80 plus shipping. If you are in CA you will pay for tax but if you aren't, I don't believe you do - not sure on this.

Here is a direct link to the item http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/chanel_ombres_perlees_le_new.html


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks so much for the Izzy's link, ladies!  I was late finding out about this quint and have been hunting it for a while now!  I placed an order I hope I get it before I leave for vacation, I really want to bring this with me


----------



## nicci404

I must be sick or something. I stopped by Nordstrom and looked at the fall collection & the Byzantine collection and walked away w/nothing. I thought I would get at least the quad from byzantine but I changed my mind once I saw it in person. Kind of strange for me since I usually get a few items from collections from Chanel. I didn't get anything from the summer collection either. I guess part of the reason was the items I was somewhat interested in were not limited edition so I didn't feel a *need* to get it right now.


----------



## G&Smommy

sweetart said:


> if you can't find it in store, izzys has it!
> http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/chanel_ombres_perlees_le_new.html


 
Thanks again for the Izzy's link!  I ordered it last night along with a Pulsion Glossimer.  This is a great site for limited edition or discontinued products!


----------



## G&Smommy

mar2009 said:


> If you mean the Ombres Perlees de Chanel, besides ebay (which I believe the prices are highway robbery prices), I actually just purchased mine from Izzy Perfume & Beauty Shoppe (http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/) for $80 plus shipping. If you are in CA you will pay for tax but if you aren't, I don't believe you do - not sure on this.
> 
> Here is a direct link to the item http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/chanel_ombres_perlees_le_new.html


 
Thanks!  I ordered it last night.  Ebay prices are insane!  I think the lowest I saw was $110.


----------



## cassandra22007

Lady Stardust said:


> Thanks so much for the Izzy's link, ladies!  I was late finding out about this quint and have been hunting it for a while now!  I placed an order I hope I get it before I leave for vacation, I really want to bring this with me



Definitely get it if you can!! The quint is amazing.. I wore it tonight actually with the black pot from F/W as an eyeliner. It is definitely worth calling every single store about it. 



nicci404 said:


> I must be sick or something. I stopped by Nordstrom and looked at the fall collection & the Byzantine collection and walked away w/nothing. I thought I would get at least the quad from byzantine but I changed my mind once I saw it in person. Kind of strange for me since I usually get a few items from collections from Chanel. I didn't get anything from the summer collection either. I guess part of the reason was the items I was somewhat interested in were not limited edition so I didn't feel a *need* to get it right now.



Good for you not getting anything! I was pretty good with the F/W collection but I want to grab at least 1 or 2 more of those eye pots as soon as my bank account recovers from my June Chanel spree. I was taking inventory of my makeup last night and gave myself a stern lecture about not buying any more Chanel items unless they specifically fill a gap in my collection. I'm not letting myself get any more eye quads unless I have nothing similar to at least 3 of the 4 colors in the quad. I passed on Prelude because I felt like I could pretty much reconstruct that quad out of combinations of others I have, and even if there is one shade in the quad that I'm dying for, it is not worth paying almost $60.


----------



## nicci404

cassandra22007 said:


> Definitely get it if you can!! The quint is amazing.. I wore it tonight actually with the black pot from F/W as an eyeliner. It is definitely worth calling every single store about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you not getting anything! I was pretty good with the F/W collection but I want to grab at least 1 or 2 more of those eye pots as soon as my bank account recovers from my June Chanel spree. I was taking inventory of my makeup last night and gave myself a stern lecture about not buying any more Chanel items unless they specifically fill a gap in my collection. I'm not letting myself get any more eye quads unless I have nothing similar to at least 3 of the 4 colors in the quad. I passed on Prelude because I felt like I could pretty much reconstruct that quad out of combinations of others I have, and even if there is one shade in the quad that I'm dying for, it is not worth paying almost $60.



thanks...I needed to hear that!! I did the same thing after I got home from work today. I took out all my eye shadows & told myself "you don't need anything else" I almost got Rose Ecrin and Prelude but kept telling myself that I need to finish what I have. I really wanted to pick up at least 1 of the new eye shadows but I remembered that I have the quint. I almost went to the mall right after work but I knew I might cave in the second time around. It is nice to look at everyone else's purchases though


----------



## Devoted2makeup

nicci404 said:


> thanks...I needed to hear that!! I did the same thing after I got home from work today. I took out all my eye shadows & told myself "you don't need anything else" I almost got Rose Ecrin and Prelude but kept telling myself that I need to finish what I have. I really wanted to pick up at least 1 of the new eye shadows but I remembered that I have the quint. I almost went to the mall right after work but I knew I might cave in the second time around. It is nice to look at everyone else's purchases though



You must have super human strength! I couldn't resist Chanel! My hubby wishes I were more like you.


----------



## nicci404

Devoted2makeup said:


> You must have super human strength! I couldn't resist Chanel! My hubby wishes I were more like you.



I go to your blog almost daily now and when you put up your collection, I looked at it for a minute or so and had to close the window! lol... too tempting, especially w/your excellent photos


----------



## nicci404

just in time for the anniversary sale! 

http://karlasugar.net/2011/07/chanel-nordstrom-anniversary-2011/


----------



## AvaRuth

it'sanaddiction said:


> Oh that's too bad you get creasing. I wonder if a base would help. Yes, it would be an expensive liner, but would last forever


 
Try the NARS Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base.  It's the best I've used:  real staying power, and no creases.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

nicci404 said:


> I go to your blog almost daily now and when you put up your collection, I looked at it for a minute or so and had to close the window! lol... too tempting, especially w/your excellent photos



I could hug you for saying that, you're a sweetie!


----------



## Bethc

nicci404 said:


> just in time for the anniversary sale!
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2011/07/chanel-nordstrom-anniversary-2011/



Apparently, you can only pre-order the collection if you have a Nordies card.
I've never seen BG or NM put restrictions on LE items like this.  As much as some of the things in the collection interest me, I don't know if I'll be getting anything.

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/07/weekend-rant-july-2.html


----------



## wintotty

Does anyone have a good swatch pic for the Byzance Collection???
I'm interested in the quad and the red blush, but don't want to purchase it without seeing how it looks?? Is the quad worth buying when I have millions of brown shades from M.A.C?? Is it special? Or should I get the cream pallet from Spring?


----------



## girlygirl3

wintotty said:


> Does anyone have a good swatch pic for the Byzance Collection???
> I'm interested in the quad and the red blush, but don't want to purchase it without seeing how it looks?? Is the quad worth buying when I have millions of brown shades from M.A.C?? Is it special? Or should I get the cream pallet from Spring?


 
There was a previous post of this but here is one blog mention:
http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/regard-signe-de-chanel-topkapi-collection-byzance/

I'm happy to say that I have surrendered to the power of the Topkapi quad - it is GORGEOUS! 
I agree with this blogger that this is the best quality of a Chanel quad by far!  I thought I was done with the quads - Enigma and Winter Nights just don't cut it for me - but this one is a winner!  Unlike others, I couldn't wait to try on the shadows and I'm not disappointed.  I'm thrilled!!!


----------



## nicci404

Bethc said:


> Apparently, you can only pre-order the collection if you have a Nordies card.
> I've never seen BG or NM put restrictions on LE items like this.  As much as some of the things in the collection interest me, I don't know if I'll be getting anything.
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/07/weekend-rant-july-2.html



yea, my SA told me about it and I saw the same rant from Best things in Beauty. Kind of odd what they are doing.


----------



## wintotty

I love the fall collection, especially the eye pots! I initially bought the white, black, and the taupe ones, but went back to get the rest of them! They stay long, don't budge at all, I LOVE them all! I also got the khaki liner, but not sure how I feel about it yet.


----------



## MrsLid

I have the Joyeuse Rouge Allure from the collection being released as part of the Nordstrom's Anniversary sale. It is an AMAZING pink! I ordered it from Asia when it was released there. I will try and get some pictures for you girls this morning. I'm actually considering a backup and I don't "do" backups


----------



## nicci404

MrsLid said:


> I have the Joyeuse Rouge Allure from the collection being released as part of the Nordstrom's Anniversary sale. It is an AMAZING pink! I ordered it from Asia when it was released there. I will try and get some pictures for you girls this morning. I'm actually considering a backup and I don't "do" backups



thanks. did you get anything else from the collection? I was thinking of picking up Joyeuse and maybe the blush or Désinvolte tomorrow at Nordstrom since I took the day off - perfect timing


----------



## misstrine85

I just got Fauve and the waterproof eyeliner in Violine. Looks great with my green eyes. And those liners are very hardwearing!


----------



## cassandra22007

I cannot wait for tomorrow to get my Topaki!! I was actually annoyed that today was a holiday.


----------



## pond23

^ My Topkapi (and Rose Encrin blush) are arriving on Thursday.

I was disappointed to hear that Rose Dust blush is being discontinued and replaced by Rose Ecrin. Rose Dust was my favorite blush, and I wish I had more than 1 backup. I am going to have to scour Macy's and other department stores in my area that have a lot of old stock for it.


----------



## girlygirl3

misstrine85 said:


> I just got Fauve and the waterproof eyeliner in Violine. Looks great with my green eyes. And those liners are very hardwearing!


 
Fauve is also on my list!  When does it hit the US?  August?


----------



## Bethc

girlygirl3 said:


> Fauve is also on my list! When does it hit the US? August?


 
Mine too!  I believe it said August, but it you look at NM's website, it's listed already, just as "out of stock"?  All of the upcoming e/s are... interesting...


----------



## MrsLid

nicci404 said:


> thanks. did you get anything else from the collection? I was thinking of picking up Joyeuse and maybe the blush or Désinvolte tomorrow at Nordstrom since I took the day off - perfect timing



No I only ordered Joyeuse. I wish I'd ordered Desinvolte as well though at the time. Getting it from the Nordie's sale isn't really an option


----------



## MrsLid

pond23 said:


> ^ My Topkapi (and Rose Encrin blush) are arriving on Thursday.
> 
> I was disappointed to hear that Rose Dust blush is being discontinued and replaced by Rose Ecrin. Rose Dust was my favorite blush, and I wish I had more than 1 backup. I am going to have to scour Macy's and other department stores in my area that have a lot of old stock for it.



It hasn't been discontinued yet...it's just going to be. You shouldn't have any trouble finding lots of backups!


----------



## MrsLid

I just posted my review of Joyeuse Rouge Allure from the Le Blanc Collection if anyone's interested:

http://perilouslypale.blogspot.com/2011/07/chanel-le-blanc-collection-swatches.html


----------



## pupeluv

I went yesterday to look at Fall collection and to get the eyeliner and it was not in yet at my local Macy's  Anyhow she said 4 single eyeshadows are being discontinued, Liberty, Gold, Cinnamon and I forget the other. I mentioned that Rose Encrin is replacing Rose Dust and she said "No, it isn't being replaced it's being added"....I thought you guys are behind, and you don't even have the product yet.


----------



## sjunky13

I love the Topkapi quad. The taupe is so pretty. 
I also love the Rouge blush, it is a great red bush!

Topkapi quad is great for lining and using on the lashline. 

Has anyone used thier Byzantine palette yet? Mine is still in box!


----------



## Bethc

sjunky13 said:


> I love the Topkapi quad. The taupe is so pretty.
> I also love the Rouge blush, it is a great red bush!
> 
> Topkapi quad is great for lining and using on the lashline.
> 
> *Has anyone used thier Byzantine palette yet? Mine is still in box!*




No, not yet... I open it up to look at it, but I was waiting for a "special" occasion.   

I also love Tokapi!  What a gorgeous quad!


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> [/B]
> 
> No, not yet... I open it up to look at it, but I was waiting for a "special" occasion.
> 
> I also love Tokapi!  What a gorgeous quad!


 I know, do I want a back up?LOL.
I need to chill with the back ups though. LOL.


Ok, off to the VCA thread.........


----------



## Bethc

sjunky13 said:


> I know, do I want a back up?LOL.
> I need to chill with the back ups though. LOL.
> 
> 
> Ok, off to the VCA thread.........



I don't usually do back-ups, but I did buy another one of Topkapi so I would use it without obsessing.


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> I don't usually do back-ups, but I did buy another one of Topkapi so I would use it without obsessing.


 Haha. 
I probally will too.. One to use and one for collecting.
I have backups for things with nice overspray. Collections that I never used with nice designs and no backups are untouched. It is a sickness.


----------



## Bethc

sjunky13 said:


> Haha.
> I probally will too.. One to use and one for collecting.
> I have backups for things with nice overspray. Collections that I never used with nice designs and no backups are untouched. It is a sickness.



I'm trying not to start, I just keep telling myself this one is "special".


----------



## cassandra22007

I am blown away by Topaki. I have never bought a back-up of anything, and I'm really considering getting one of this quad. Not only is it visually stunning, but the colors are just amazing. I am DYING over the gold--it is soooo much better than the gold eyeshadow from the Shanghai collection. 

I had a hard time even getting myself to swatch the colors because I didn't want to mess up the design on the eyeshadow! Ahhhh I really want to get another one just to save in pristine collection but I never do that!

The lipstick is beautiful too. Its a little bright for me, but I'm sure I will find somewhere to wear it. Its not quite as bold as Dragon, which I have still never worn, but it is definitely a bold color.


----------



## jmh

MrsLid said:


> I just posted my review of Joyeuse Rouge Allure from the Le Blanc Collection if anyone's interested:
> 
> http://perilouslypale.blogspot.com/2011/07/chanel-le-blanc-collection-swatches.html



Thanks for the swatch. Ir reminds me of Chanel's version of MAC's Viva Glam GaGa or vice versa.


----------



## jmh

sjunky13 said:


> I love the Topkapi quad. The taupe is so pretty.
> I also love the Rouge blush, it is a great red bush!
> 
> Topkapi quad is great for lining and using on the lashline.
> 
> Has anyone used thier Byzantine palette yet? Mine is still in box!




I just can't do it..


----------



## cassandra22007

I mentioned the other day I had done some inventory on my Chanel makeup (which indicates that I definitely do NOT need a backup of any item, even something as special as Topaki), anyway, here is my horde of eyeliner. I have a real problem with eyeliner, it is my favorite cosmetic though.


----------



## sjunky13

jmh said:


> I just can't do it..


 ha! we are all nutts.

How are you liking fall? I love Prelude and think it is the best of the quads this year. 
I love a few of the cream shadows a lot too. 
Did not like the lips in this collection. Chanel needs a nice baby pink lip and gloss.


----------



## jmh

sjunky13 said:


> ha! we are all nutts.
> 
> How are you liking fall? I love Prelude and think it is the best of the quads this year.
> I love a few of the cream shadows a lot too.
> Did not like the lips in this collection. Chanel needs a nice baby pink lip and gloss.



I love Prelude, too and it also my fav so far. Of course, I haven't tried Topkapi yet. 
Which cream shadows do you like? I have been using Emervelle and like it so far.
I bought Pampille lip gloss and haven't used it yet. I don't think it is going to be pink enough for me. I want a baby pink lip, too.




I am getting a new bag tomorrow. I will send you a pic.



Nice liners!!! cassandra22007


----------



## girlygirl3

cassandra22007 said:


> I mentioned the other day I had done some inventory on my Chanel makeup (which indicates that I definitely do NOT need a backup of any item, even something as special as Topaki), anyway, here is my horde of eyeliner. I have a real problem with eyeliner, it is my favorite cosmetic though.


 

Wow, they're all so pretty!  Thanks for the swatches!


----------



## sjunky13

jmh said:


> I love Prelude, too and it also my fav so far. Of course, I haven't tried Topkapi yet.
> Which cream shadows do you like? I have been using Emervelle and like it so far.
> I bought Pampille lip gloss and haven't used it yet. I don't think it is going to be pink enough for me. I want a baby pink lip, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice liners!!! cassandra22007
> 
> I am getting a new bag tomorrow. I will send you a pic.


 what bag?!!! I must know, lol.
I love Epatant, Illusiore , Mirifique and Emerville is ok. I wore 
Rouge blush from the Byzance collection today and really like it. I used the gold over it. Very pretty.
Topkapi is a great quad to use with any shadows. 
Guerlain and Dior fall is going to kill me. I might need to unload some things, it is hard not to buy all the new stuff, yet have untocuhed things. I need mu help. lol


----------



## jmh

sjunky13 said:


> what bag?!!! I must know, lol.
> 
> 
> It is a surprise!!! hehehe hint..it's patent


----------



## sjunky13

jmh said:


> sjunky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what bag?!!! I must know, lol.
> 
> 
> It is a surprise!!! hehehe hint..it's patent
> 
> 
> 
> Turquoise!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## jmh

sjunky13 said:


> jmh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turquoise!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope...
Click to expand...


----------



## nicci404

MrsLid said:


> I just posted my review of Joyeuse Rouge Allure from the Le Blanc Collection if anyone's interested:
> 
> http://perilouslypale.blogspot.com/2011/07/chanel-le-blanc-collection-swatches.html



Thanks, great review!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

cassandra22007 said:


> I mentioned the other day I had done some inventory on my Chanel makeup (which indicates that I definitely do NOT need a backup of any item, even something as special as Topaki), anyway, here is my horde of eyeliner. I have a real problem with eyeliner, it is my favorite cosmetic though.


Do you mind letting us know what marks are what? You make me want to track down some older stuff if it's not available in the stores any more!


----------



## cassandra22007

*bunnymasseuse* no problem!






Left -- Right:

Cassis
Celadon
Rose Platine
Espresso
Jade
Denim
Gris Scintillant
Berry
Khaki Platine
Demoniac
Khaki Dore
Noir Scintillant

The horizontal ones are:
The Shanghai Duo
Mirifique
the automatic liquid in black


----------



## brianne1114

I bought Giggle glossimer and Peridot n/p yesterday.  Still want to get Rose Ecrin, Illusoire, and Mirifique.  First Chanel collection I've liked in awhile!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

cassandra22007 said:


> *bunnymasseuse* no problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left -- Right:
> 
> Cassis
> Celadon
> Rose Platine
> Espresso
> Jade
> Denim
> Gris Scintillant
> Berry
> Khaki Platine
> Demoniac
> Khaki Dore
> Noir Scintillant
> 
> The horizontal ones are:
> The Shanghai Duo
> Mirifique
> the automatic liquid in black


Loving the following:
Celadon
Jade
Denim
Gris Scintillant
Khaki Dore
Noir Scintillant

Are most of those older or do you think I can find them in stores?


----------



## cassandra22007

I got Celedon, Jade and Khaki Dore fairly recently (all this year) so I would think you could still find them. I think they are on Chanel.com too. Denim and Noir Scintillint are pretty old and I think were both LE. Noir was from the 2008 holiday collection and I'm not sure about Denim. Denim is one of my favorites and is almost gone, so if you find it anywhere let me know! Gris is from the spring collection so I would imagine it could be found pretty easily. Good luck!


----------



## girlygirl3

cassandra22007 said:


> I got Celedon, Jade and Khaki Dore fairly recently (all this year) so I would think you could still find them. I think they are on Chanel.com too. Denim and Noir Scintillint are pretty old and I think were both LE. Noir was from the 2008 holiday collection and I'm not sure about Denim. Denim is one of my favorites and is almost gone, so if you find it anywhere let me know! Gris is from the spring collection so I would imagine it could be found pretty easily. Good luck!


 
I love Denim and now I'll have to search for it!  I should have bought it last October when I first tried it


----------



## Devoted2makeup

sjunky13 said:


> I love the Topkapi quad. The taupe is so pretty.
> I also love the Rouge blush, it is a great red bush!
> 
> Topkapi quad is great for lining and using on the lashline.
> 
> Has anyone used thier Byzantine palette yet? Mine is still in box!



I was so ready to pass on this quad until Cafemakeup did a review on it. Her pictures were beyond! Now I sort of want it.


----------



## Beenie

nicci404 said:


> I must be sick or something. I stopped by Nordstrom and looked at the fall collection & the Byzantine collection and walked away w/nothing. I thought I would get at least the quad from byzantine but I changed my mind once I saw it in person. Kind of strange for me since I usually get a few items from collections from Chanel. I didn't get anything from the summer collection either. I guess part of the reason was the items I was somewhat interested in were not limited edition so I didn't feel a *need* to get it right now.


 
Good girl! 



cassandra22007 said:


> I am blown away by Topaki.


 
I could not have cared less about that quad until your first picture. UGH



cassandra22007 said:


> I mentioned the other day I had done some inventory on my Chanel makeup (which indicates that I definitely do NOT need a backup of any item, even something as special as Topaki), anyway, here is my horde of eyeliner. I have a real problem with eyeliner, it is my favorite cosmetic though.


 
I also have a DEEP LOVE of liner and I LOVE those pics! I think I NEED Jade liner in my life!


----------



## nekonat

zomg...JADE!!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

cassandra22007 said:


> I got Celedon, Jade and Khaki Dore fairly recently (all this year) so I would think you could still find them. I think they are on Chanel.com too. Denim and Noir Scintillint are pretty old and I think were both LE. Noir was from the 2008 holiday collection and I'm not sure about Denim. Denim is one of my favorites and is almost gone, so if you find it anywhere let me know! Gris is from the spring collection so I would imagine it could be found pretty easily. Good luck!


Thanks, will ask my SA to be on the hunt for it now.

I think I may have found Denim, but not sure yet.  If I do, I'll let you know.


----------



## clk55girl

sjunky13 said:


> what bag?!!! I must know, lol.
> I love Epatant, Illusiore , Mirifique and Emerville is ok. I wore
> Rouge blush from the Byzance collection today and really like it. I used the gold over it. Very pretty.
> Topkapi is a great quad to use with any shadows.
> Guerlain and Dior fall is going to kill me. I might need to unload some things, it is hard not to buy all the new stuff, yet have untocuhed things. I need mu help. lol



OMG D, I am in LOVE with the new illusion d'ombre shadows.  I know they are permanent and NOT cheap, but I had to have to illusiore, mirifique, emerville, and fantasme (sp?).  My new fave e/s combo is illusiore on the lid and slightly into the crease, mac satin taupe to blend out the crease, soft brown to warm up slightly above the crease, and mirifique on top of illusiore on the lid.  It's the best neutral smokey eye period.  Unfortunately mirifique doesn't work as a liner for the top lash line because it has terrible fallout if I apply it on my lashline w/an eyeliner brush   Fantasme looks great when used lightly over neutral shadows b/c it adds sparkle without canceling out the other eyeshadows.  I want to try the epatant, but I'm not sure if it's going to clash with my asian cendre/shell 1.5 skintone.


----------



## karester

I love those swatches *cassandra*.  Ugh, I'm so mad I passed on Rose Platine.  Of course, not I want it and can't find it anywhere.


----------



## elisaq

There's a Les Tendres de Chanel in Les Roses palette up on evilbay, although it's marked up quite a bit ($150).  I promise I'm not affiliated, nor do I care to promote anything from evilbay, it's just so darn hard to find so just an fyi in case anyone really *needs* it in their life ...


----------



## jmh

cassandra22007 said:


> *bunnymasseuse* no problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left -- Right:
> 
> Cassis
> Celadon
> Rose Platine
> Espresso
> Jade
> Denim
> Gris Scintillant
> Berry
> Khaki Platine
> Demoniac
> Khaki Dore
> Noir Scintillant
> 
> The horizontal ones are:
> The Shanghai Duo
> Mirifique
> the automatic liquid in black




Thanks for the great swatches!! Any favorites and most used?


----------



## wintotty

Which Nordstrom sells Topkapi quad??


----------



## Beriloffun

Been totally stalking this thread about the fall collection bc no where near me has them in yet! I'm this close to ordering online but I want to play with them in store first....

But anyways I ordered the topkapi quad for a silly reason I visited topkapi palace when I was in turkey and it's one of the most beautiful palaces I've ever seen! ....of course, having the quad consist of such beautiful colors doesn't hurt either! 

Thanks Cassandra for those eyeliner swatches! I think im going to pick up Gris scintillis today over khaki platine, it's just too similar to rose plantine (Which I have a backup of).  

Off I go to harass my local Macy's again to see if they got them in yet.....ush:


----------



## rivoli

wintotty said:


> Which Nordstrom sells Topkapi quad??



Seattle only--they do phone orders.


----------



## wintotty

rivoli said:


> seattle only--they do phone orders.




thank you!!


----------



## pupeluv

bunnymasseuse said:


> Do you mind letting us know what marks are what? You make me want to track down some older stuff if it's not available in the stores any more!


 

Did ya ever find the Vert Bronze e/l? I didn't...they either never heard of it or acted like I was crazy to ask if it was still around. 

Thanks cassandra for the swatches, I want to look into getting a couple of those.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

pupeluv said:


> Did ya ever find the Vert Bronze e/l? I didn't...they either never heard of it or acted like I was crazy to ask if it was still around.
> 
> Thanks cassandra for the swatches, I want to look into getting a couple of those.


No,  I did not.

It may have escaped me sadly.


----------



## jmh

I went to Nordies today and they had the Anniversary collection. Of course, I had to open a Nordstrom's card in order for me to view the collection. I walked out with.
Blossom Glossimer
Desinvolte and Joyeuse RA
Lumiere Perlee Pearl Glow Powder 

I loved the look of the two RA's mixed together with Blossom on top.
The Glow Powder was the standout item, I would highly recommend getting it. It made my skin look amazing.


----------



## Bethc

In case anyone is looking for it, Bloomingdales 59th St has the Byzantine collection...  I was surprised since I thought it was pretty much boutique only.


----------



## nicci404

elisaq said:


> There's a Les Tendres de Chanel in Les Roses palette up on evilbay, although it's marked up quite a bit ($150). I promise I'm not affiliated, nor do I care to promote anything from evilbay, it's just so darn hard to find so just an fyi in case anyone really *needs* it in their life ...


 
wow, that is crazy!! we got really lucky


----------



## nicci404

wintotty said:


> thank you!!


 

you can order it off the website as well...

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/The-Collection-124819


----------



## nicci404

jmh said:


> I went to Nordies today and they had the Anniversary collection. Of course, I had to open a Nordstrom's card in order for me to view the collection. I walked out with.
> Blossom Glossimer
> Desinvolte and Joyeuse RA
> Lumiere Perlee Pearl Glow Powder
> 
> I loved the look of the two RA's mixed together with Blossom on top.
> The Glow Powder was the standout item, I would highly recommend getting it. It made my skin look amazing.


 
my appointment is not till the 11th but I am thinking of changing, I am getting impatient!  I am really interested in the pearl glow powder. I am glad I waited, I almost bought it off Ebay.


----------



## jmh

nicci404 said:


> my appointment is not till the 11th but I am thinking of changing, I am getting impatient!  I am really interested in the pearl glow powder. I am glad I waited, I almost bought it off Ebay.



go sooner...get the powder!! I forgot to check out the cleanser now, I have to go back for it.


----------



## nicci404

jmh said:


> go sooner...get the powder!! I forgot to check out the cleanser now, I have to go back for it.


 
okay  yea, I am excited about the cleanser too!


----------



## elisaq

I wore the Pearl Glow powder this past weekend to highlight my cheekbones over my Teint Innocence Foundation, and it was amazing.  I wasn't entirely convinced when I had just swatched the powder on my arm, but over the foundation it gave me a dewy pearly "glow".  The effect was similar to using Chanel's d/c Brillance Pur in Translucent which I often use.  It also reminded me of Benefit's Moon Beam, but I didn't directly compare the two (I can if anyone is interested).  I'm really happy I bought it now


----------



## jmh

elisaq said:


> I wore the Pearl Glow powder this past weekend to highlight my cheekbones over my Teint Innocence Foundation, and it was amazing.  I wasn't entirely convinced when I had just swatched the powder on my arm, but over the foundation it gave me a dewy pearly "glow".  The effect was similar to using Chanel's d/c Brillance Pur in Translucent which I often use.  It also reminded me of Benefit's Moon Beam, but I didn't directly compare the two (I can if anyone is interested).  I'm really happy I bought it now



I used it all over my face. It gave me a glow in the best way. It was not shimmery at all.


----------



## mspera

jmh said:


> I went to Nordies today and they had the Anniversary collection. Of course, I had to open a Nordstrom's card in order for me to view the collection. I walked out with.
> Blossom Glossimer
> Desinvolte and Joyeuse RA
> Lumiere Perlee Pearl Glow Powder
> 
> oooh, I would love to see pics.


----------



## 8seventeen19

For those who bought the Pearl Glow do you know how it compares to Guerlain's Meteorites?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I'm confused, what collection is the Pearl Glow Powder from?


----------



## sjunky13

clk55girl said:


> OMG D, I am in LOVE with the new illusion d'ombre shadows.  I know they are permanent and NOT cheap, but I had to have to illusiore, mirifique, emerville, and fantasme (sp?).  My new fave e/s combo is illusiore on the lid and slightly into the crease, mac satin taupe to blend out the crease, soft brown to warm up slightly above the crease, and mirifique on top of illusiore on the lid.  It's the best neutral smokey eye period.  Unfortunately mirifique doesn't work as a liner for the top lash line because it has terrible fallout if I apply it on my lashline w/an eyeliner brush   Fantasme looks great when used lightly over neutral shadows b/c it adds sparkle without canceling out the other eyeshadows.  I want to try the epatant, but I'm not sure if it's going to clash with my asian cendre/shell 1.5 skintone.


 I miss you Jenn. I really do. 
Today I wore Illusiore on my lid and prelude taupe and dark plum brown in crease and corners. Love it!
I wore it with YSL Violet mascara and it was pretty.
I think the Epetant will look wonderfull on you. It takes one different tones on everyone.


----------



## sjunky13

shoeaddictklw said:


> For those who bought the Pearl Glow do you know how it compares to Guerlain's Meteorites?


 Meterorites are a finishing powder and not very shimmery. LE ones are more shimmery, but the standard ones are not. They give a soft Focus effect.
The Pearl glow is very very shimmery and more of a highlighter, not for use all over the face.



I have the Le Blanc collection already and only thing I need is the cleansing water. I will pick it up tomarow.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Illusoire is such a pretty shadow, but beyond that I am impressed with how well the shadow has lasted throughout the So Cal summer! I've put this shadow through the ringer and it still looks great! I've taken a dip in the pool with it, watched fireworks in the 85+ degree heat (not to mention humidity) and worn it 8+ hours with it not creasing on me. I noticed some slight fading but I just pat some more on with my finger and am good to go! I just wanted to share my thoughts in case someone was on the fence about this shadow (I've always worn this over a base, so I'm sure that helps immensely too). Oh and if you already own Giorgio Armani's Purpura this is an almost exact dupe of it! HTH.


----------



## Cheryl

I went today and fell in LOVE with Joyeuse Rouge Allure Lippie... its SOOOO gorgeous! I didnt think I was going to love it so much but i do


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> I'm confused, what collection is the Pearl Glow Powder from?



Le Blanc - it was Asia exclusive. 

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/03/chanel-le-blanc-coming-soon.html


----------



## MrsLid

Cheryl said:


> I went today and fell in LOVE with Joyeuse Rouge Allure Lippie... its SOOOO gorgeous! I didnt think I was going to love it so much but i do



Yup Joyeuse is awesome! Don't miss out on it girls. It saddens me to think Desinvolte may be just as awesome an I didn't get it


----------



## karester

So come the 15th, will we be able to order from Nordstroms online for the Anniversary exclusives?


----------



## Needanotherbag

Used my Prelude Quad for the first time this morning...LOVE it, its going to be so perfect for fall looks.


----------



## wintotty

Are these Nordstrom exclusive LS really that good?
I usually use pink beige lips, and right now loving the BOY LS from Chanel..... I only picked up the RT blush today..... (also should receive the Topkapi quad and 2 blush from Seattle Nordstrom tomorrow...)


----------



## pond23

karester said:


> So come the 15th, will we be able to order from Nordstroms online for the Anniversary exclusives?



^ Yes, definitely.


----------



## elisaq

MrsLid said:


> Yup Joyeuse is awesome! Don't miss out on it girls. It saddens me to think Desinvolte may be just as awesome an I didn't get it



I also bought Joyeuse (and Desinvolte) awhile back.  I really prefer the Rouge Allure formula to the Rouge Cocos, plus the cases are just so cool.  I like Desinvolte just because I love coral lippies, but I think Joyeuse is the more unique one, and even though I'm a coral freak I'd probably pick Joyeuse if I had to choose one right now.

I'd bet you can find something similar to Desinvolte... beautylookbook compares it to Peregrina Rouge Coco and they look pretty darn close (whereas she noted that it was hard to find a dupe to Joueuse), so I think you picked the right one!:

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/03/chanel-le-blanc-rouge-allures.html


----------



## jmh

elisaq said:


> I also bought Joyeuse (and Desinvolte) awhile back.  I really prefer the Rouge Allure formula to the Rouge Cocos, plus the cases are just so cool.  I like Desinvolte just because I love coral lippies, but I think Joyeuse is the more unique one, and even though I'm a coral freak I'd probably pick Joyeuse if I had to choose one right now.
> 
> I'd bet you can find something similar to Desinvolte... beautylookbook compares it to Peregrina Rouge Coco and they look pretty darn close (whereas she noted that it was hard to find a dupe to Joueuse), so I think you picked the right one!:
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/03/chanel-le-blanc-rouge-allures.html



Joyeuse and Desinvolte look great mixed together!!


----------



## pupeluv

elisaq said:


> I also bought Joyeuse (and Desinvolte) awhile back. I really prefer the Rouge Allure formula to the Rouge Cocos, plus the cases are just so cool. I like Desinvolte just because I love coral lippies, but I think Joyeuse is the more unique one, and even though I'm a coral freak I'd probably pick Joyeuse if I had to choose one right now.
> 
> I'd bet you can find something similar to Desinvolte... beautylookbook compares it to Peregrina Rouge Coco and they look pretty darn close (whereas she noted that it was hard to find a dupe to Joueuse), so I think you picked the right one!:
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/03/chanel-le-blanc-rouge-allures.html


 

Well crap, I really was set on Desinvolte but I should at least try on Joyeuse since I already have Peregrina.... BTW love coral lippies too.


----------



## nwhite

I caved and bought Illusiore, Epatant and peridot n/p!  I love these colors!  It's my first Chanel purchase in sooo long.  

I tried khaki platine e/l, and it just didn't show up that good on my nw20 skin.  I wanted to love it since it got rave review but didn't work out.  I'll have to get rose ecrin blush next - it's gorgeous!


----------



## bunnches

Hi everyone!  Im new to this thread and Chanel make-up in general.  I am giving it a try since I have been so unhappy with other brands.  For those of you who have switched to Chanel do you find it worth the price?  I am mainly interested in shadows, foundations and anti-aging products.  Anyone with any experience in these please PM me, I have some questions if you dont mind!    Also, do I need a base with these eyeshadows?  I just took the plunge and ordered Topkapi and Lilium off Chanel's website.  I have green eyes...hope these will work for me!  Thanks to all in advance!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bunnches said:


> Hi everyone!  Im new to this thread and Chanel make-up in general.  I am giving it a try since I have been so unhappy with other brands.  For those of you who have switched to Chanel do you find it worth the price?  I am mainly interested in shadows, foundations and anti-aging products.  Anyone with any experience in these please PM me, I have some questions if you dont mind!    Also, do I need a base with these eyeshadows?  I just took the plunge and ordered Topkapi and Lilium off Chanel's website.  I have green eyes...hope these will work for me!  Thanks to all in advance!


I have green eyes and Lilium looks great on me!

I use a base, but you may find you like it w/o one.


----------



## elisaq

jmh said:


> Joyeuse and Desinvolte look great mixed together!!



oooh, interesting!  I never would have thought of that.  Do you layer them (and in what order) or do you put them both on and mix it up with your lips or lip brush?  I'm going to try that tomorrow!

I'd love to get backups, but am so behind in all of the collections.  I still want a few things from the Summer collection, and love practically everything from Fall & the Byzance collections lol.  I'm going to have to be really selective this summer, but it's so hard (especially with all of the Limited Editions!  I hate LEs, they just stress me out!)

I'm also annoyed at Nordstrom's new card-holders-only policy for pre-sale.  I can't even get a card even if I wanted to (long story).  If they sell out in pre-sale, I swear I am banning Nordstrom for the next year!


----------



## elisaq

pupeluv said:


> Well crap, I really was set on Desinvolte but I should at least try on Joyeuse since I already have Peregrina.... BTW love coral lippies too.



I've been wanting to get Peregrina even before I bought the Desinvolte, but have never seen it in person (just heard that it's a 'coral' and that was enough to go on my wishlist).  Maybe they are different enough to justify owning both (let me know!).  I love that the Desinvolte isn't shimmery, I bought Teheran and Egerie awhile back and wasn't thrilled with the shimmer part.  Or maybe you should try both Desinvolte and Joyeuse mixed together, as jmh suggested above, then you'll have an excuse to need them both!


----------



## OMG3kids

Glad we have our forum back!!!
Since it's been down I have gotten the pressed powder in clair, the Mystic Eyes quad (LOVE IT!!!), and gotten a sample of the mat lumiere foundation (in iviore) that I am seriously going to go back and purchase.  It's amazing!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Me too! I got Plumetis lipstick. It's a MLBB shade on me!


----------



## OMG3kids

MLBB???  Explain yourself!!  LOL

WHY, oh why is everything Chanel makes so wonderful???  I can't express enough the airbrush/perfection finish this powder gives, even over the relatively inexpensive ($24) Clinique tinted moisturizer I wear on beachy/kid/park days.  I'm in awe.  It's just...perfection.  
And this foundation, gee whiz.  I'm _screwed_.  Will have to go buy it when I get a chance.  Gonna scrape every atom of it outta the tester before I do, though.  
I'm sorry to gush, but after years of wearing drugstore makeup---well, you know.  That's why you're in the Chanel forum.


----------



## nicci404

Same here - since TPF has been down, I went to Nordstrom to pick up a few items from the Le Blanc collection. I picked up the cleansing water, Rose Tourbillon, & Desinvolte. I want to go back though & get the Pearl Glow Powder. I love everything! I'm so glad we got it!


----------



## jmh

nicci404 said:


> Same here - since TPF has been down, I went to Nordstrom to pick up a few items from the Le Blanc collection. I picked up the cleansing water, Rose Tourbillon, & Desinvolte. I want to go back though & get the Pearl Glow Powder. I love everything! I'm so glad we got it!



Love the pics..I got Desinvolte, too. I really like it!!


----------



## bunnches

I recently splurged at Chanel too!  I bought the quad in Topkapi, Lilium and Prelude, Vitalumiere Aqua Foundation (this stuff is amazing!!!), double perfection pressed foundation for on the go touch ups, Inimitable Intense mascara, and a couple makeup brushes.  Im well on my way to a full blown addiction to Chanel makeup


----------



## bunnches

Does anyone use the Ultra Correction Line Repair lotion?  Just wondering what you think of it and if its worth the money?


----------



## misshcouture

I just bought Graphite(Nail Polish) yesterday and I'm not loving it as much! I think it looks better in the bottle than on my fingers. It has a gold undertone and I wish it was all silver~ Though I do give props because the quality is like no other!!


----------



## nicci404

jmh said:


> Love the pics..I got Desinvolte, too. I really like it!!



thanks! I did not think I would like Desinvolte since I kept hearing it was a coral colored lipstick. But after I tried it - I had to get it! It's not totally coral either - I think it is mixed w/some pink. I was thinking about Joyeuse but it is already sold out at the counter I go to.


----------



## cassandra22007

This doesn't happen very often for me, but there is actually nothing I want in the Nordstrom's anniversary collection. The eye quad is pretty but I just really can't stand those round baked pans... the review on Cafe Makeup says it is really good, but I'm so trying to not buy any more eye quads unless there are at least 3 colors that I'm dying for. 

Yay!!! I finally got a chance to wear Topaki today, and I wore it with the Mirifique as an eye liner. I really need to get a couple more of the eye pots, but I need to cool it on makeup for a month or two. I'll definitely get them when it gets closer to fall though.

So Topaki... what can I say? Its amazing!! I didn't go too over-the-top today because I just wore it to a meeting. I definitely think it can be used for every-day things, but I tend to go a little dramatic with "every-day makeup" in general. I used all the colors except the dark one. The gold is just outstanding. I have tried a lot of other gold eye shadows in the past and they always disappoint me, including other Chanel ones. So I don't know what crazy chemistry they did to come up with this formula, but it WORKS!


----------



## wintotty

While the forum was down, I probably made 4 trips to Nordstrom LOL
I got:

- Rose Tourbillion JC
- Blossom Gross
- Desinvolte LS
- 2 Joyeuse LS
- Pearl Grow powder
- Pink Sugar Lip Liner
- Rouge JC
-


----------



## sjunky13

Ok, here are some of my favorite quads. LOL.
I have about double this. Not including the new stuff.
I also have backups.
I didn't include blushes ( love JC blushes so much! ) or lip stuff, liners etc.
 Most Le's are not in the pics.


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Beautiful!


----------



## OMG3kids

Love the Topkapi model shots!! Lovely. 

And I'm drooling over that collection of quads!!

I got the body lotion in Chance Eau Fraiche today. Mmmmmm. 
And yes, I've been to Nordstrom about 4 times in 2 days.


----------



## mspera

*Sjunky* - fabulous collection. Sounds like you have such a lovely bit of amazing cosmetics. Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## jmh

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, here are some of my favorite quads. LOL.
> I have about double this. Not including the new stuff.
> I also have backups.
> I didn't include blushes ( love JC blushes so much! ) or lip stuff, liners etc.
> Most Le's are not in the pics.



Nice collection, I would probably drool over the entire thing. Is Prelude in there? What quads are the 2 with the round pans? 

By the way, I got the Bronze patent reissue. I am not sure if I am going to like the mademoiselle clasp but, I will give it a shot.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I stopped in Brown Thomas in Dublin today and while I'm in love w that store now, their Chanel selection was really disappointing!  I was hoping to get the last 3 Illusion d'Ombre shades that I don't have and also Rouge Byzantin but they didn't have the fall line or the Byzantine line   They also didn't have a lot of the Rouge Coco colors, I wanted to pick up Jersey Rose and Peregrina.  On a happier note though, I wore Emerveille today and I really like it!  It seems to apply a lot more opaquely than Illusoire even though it's a lighter shade


----------



## skydive nikki

cassandra22007 said:


> This doesn't happen very often for me, but there is actually nothing I want in the Nordstrom's anniversary collection. The eye quad is pretty but I just really can't stand those round baked pans... the review on Cafe Makeup says it is really good, but I'm so trying to not buy any more eye quads unless there are at least 3 colors that I'm dying for.
> 
> Yay!!! I finally got a chance to wear Topaki today, and I wore it with the Mirifique as an eye liner. I really need to get a couple more of the eye pots, but I need to cool it on makeup for a month or two. I'll definitely get them when it gets closer to fall though.
> 
> So Topaki... what can I say? Its amazing!! I didn't go too over-the-top today because I just wore it to a meeting. I definitely think it can be used for every-day things, but I tend to go a little dramatic with "every-day makeup" in general. I used all the colors except the dark one. The gold is just outstanding. I have tried a lot of other gold eye shadows in the past and they always disappoint me, including other Chanel ones. So I don't know what crazy chemistry they did to come up with this formula, but it WORKS!



Looks beautiful!


----------



## pupeluv

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, here are some of my favorite quads. LOL.
> I have about double this. Not including the new stuff.
> I also have backups.
> I didn't include blushes ( love JC blushes so much! ) or lip stuff, liners etc.
> Most Le's are not in the pics.


 

Nice!!, we should start a "Show us your makeup collection" like it's done in the handbags threads.


----------



## OMG3kids

^^^Agreed!


----------



## OMG3kids

Me again.  LOL  (someone stop me)  
I've tried vita lumiere aqua in BR10 and mat lumiere in iviore.  The vita lumiere feels more like a tinted moisturizer would feel and seems to show a little more of any flakiness I may have on my skin.  The mat lumiere is seriously full coverage, compared to what I'm used to, but I love it!  However it might almost be _too_ matte.  I'm wearing the Chanel pressed powder in clair over both to "set" the foundation.  No primer.
How do the two compare for all-day staying power?  I haven't had a chance to wear either for more than about 4 hours.  but I'm putting the vita to the test today by wearing it to the gym.   Will report back.  LOL!!
Anyone torn between both? Anyone use both? (The vita lumiere almost seems like I could get the same results continuing to use my $20 Clinique tinted moisturizer on casual days.) Any pros or cons that you have found to using either of these foundations?

Discuss.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## karester

I can't wait for the anniversary items to show up online!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Ladies, please forgive...as I attempted to search back to see if there has been an update: has there been a date sent for the release of the eyelash curler in the States? Called around no word from Bloomies, Nordies,Saks or Neimans


----------



## karester

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Ladies, please forgive...as I attempted to search back to see if there has been an update: has there been a date sent for the release of the eyelash curler in the States? Called around no word from Bloomies, Nordies,Saks or Neimans



All I've read is early August with the Sophisticated Eye Collection.


----------



## elisaq

The Topkapi quad sold out on chanel.com sometime during the tpf 'break' ...


----------



## OMG3kids

^^I'm glad, cuz now I won't be tempted to get it!!!


----------



## nwhite

elisaq said:


> The Topkapi quad sold out on chanel.com sometime during the tpf 'break' ...



There's always department stores


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

karester said:


> All I've read is early August with the Sophisticated Eye Collection.



Thank you


----------



## elisaq

nwhite said:


> There's always department stores



Is the Byzance collection in department stores too?  I thought it was boutique-only (and chanel.com) for some reason ... omg even though I want everything from the Byzance and Fall collections, that quad is the only item that I'd be sad to miss ... thanks for giving me hope today, now I can go back to work and at least concentrate! lol


----------



## Bethc

^^ I think it's boutiques only, but there was one Nordstroms in Seattle (I think) that has it, because they're a special Chanel studio.

You can always call one of the boutiques.


----------



## elisaq

Bethc said:


> ^^ I think it's boutiques only, but there was one Nordstroms in Seattle (I think) that has it, because they're a special Chanel studio.
> 
> You can always call one of the boutiques.



Ahh, that makes sense, thank you!!!


----------



## nicci404

elisaq said:


> Ahh, that makes sense, thank you!!!


 

did you get it?! yea, Seattle does (did) ?? have it..well I saw it last month. I hope you find one


----------



## rivoli

It went to "backordered" last night, then back in stock today.


----------



## OMG3kids

uh oh...   
Good thing I'm out of  fun money for the month.  I think.


----------



## elisaq

rivoli said:


> It went to "backordered" last night, then back in stock today.



Thx! I happened to check about 20 mins ago (since I couldn't accept that it was gone) and I was shocked to see it was back in stock!  I ordered one in a panic, lol.  I've been really good with my makeup ban lately, I wonder if they did this on purpose to scare me into buying it.  I'm such a sucker for LE items too. 

I just hope my order doesn't get cancelled!


----------



## sjunky13

jmh said:


> Nice collection, I would probably drool over the entire thing. Is Prelude in there? What quads are the 2 with the round pans?
> 
> By the way, I got the Bronze patent reissue. I am not sure if I am going to like the mademoiselle clasp but, I will give it a shot.


 
Hey sweety, I am so glad you are posting here!
No Prelude in those pics, they are a lil old. I have more I need to take pics of. 

The 2 round pans are Tentation cuivre and Rose Envolee. They are kinda close, but not really. RE is true pinks and browns.
Tentation Cuivre is a great quad, one of my favorites. I would try and find it if you can. I use it wet and it is amazing. I like the rounds pans because they work well wet. 

I would love to see your Reissue flap. I only have one reissue, the rest are classic flaps. I want another reissue. Post or send me pics.


----------



## sjunky13

pupeluv said:


> Nice!!, we should start a "Show us your makeup collection" like it's done in the handbags threads.


 That would be so much fun! My pics always suck. LOL.


----------



## Beenie

*sjunky13* thanks for posting some of your collection! I have been dying to see it and it is FAB like I expected!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

I ordered Topkapi and am really looking forward to receiving it. Cafe Makeup's pictures were drool worthy.


----------



## OMG3kids

I agree!!! She sure made me think I needed it.  I want to see more Topkapi model pics.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just placed my order from the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale (I told myself I wasn't going to get anything but...)

CHANEL ROUGE ALLURE LUMINOUS SATIN LIP COLOUR (Nordstrom Exclusive) 
Color: Joyeuse 

CHANEL EAU DOUCEUR CLEANSING WATER BALANCE + ANTI-POLLUTION FACE AND EYES (Nordstrom Exclusive) 


Le Métier de Beauté 'Rock n' Romance' Nail Lacquer Set (Nordstrom Exclusive)



If anyone has the Joyeuse Lipstick, I'd like to hear your thoughts TY!


----------



## alice87

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque N 78 Phoenix, a decent lipgloss, stays around 4 hours, start to wear out in two hours. Nice colors.


----------



## nicci404

here is the link for the Nordstrom anniversary - for Chanel

it was not on the page w/the rest of the items for some reason...

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/chanel?campaign=splashmain1


----------



## pond23

Joyeuse looks quite similar to Super on me, except for the intensity and brightness taken down a few notches.


----------



## jpgoeth

I'm eyeballing that nordies exclusive blush but I'm not sure... does anyone have it yet?


----------



## OMG3kids

^^If you are super pale like me, I'm not sure... I went with the rose bronze instead.  The pink one from the anniversary sale was a bit bright.  Brighter than my comfort zone.  But, one cool thing about Nordstrom is the return policy.


----------



## jpgoeth

Haha I know that's why I'm still thinking abut it!  I like the _idea_ of a more red blush but I don't know how I'll feel about it once it's on my face.


----------



## OMG3kids

You know, it was totally _wearable_, but not an everyday blush for me.  More of a night out color, and I don't have the budget for something I don't use daily. 
I'm slowly making my whole makeup collection Chanel (after years of trying to get things like B. Minerals and CoverGirl to work for me) so I'm trying to make wise, every-day purchases.
The rose bronze is very easily buildable if I want more of a statement for evening/formal looks.


----------



## KainTech

Does anyone know if there is a coupon for Chanel for free shipping at any price as oppose to buying $100 worth?


----------



## jpgoeth

I think the rose bronze is all sold out though, isn't it?  I waited too long on that one


----------



## OMG3kids

Sold out?!?!  I think the SA grabbed it from behind the counter, it wasn't in the "special" shopping area or part of the fall collection.
Looks like it's still on the Chanel website.


----------



## jpgoeth

I don't see it at all...  Last time I looked I only saw the coral bronze on chanel.com.  Maybe I'm blind?


----------



## OMG3kids

I just saw it.  It's the Joues Contraste, third one from the left when the blushes pop up, then click on "View all shades."
Can you tell I go to Chanel.com a lot?  LOL  


On a different note, which brush are you all using to apply the Chanel pressed powder? The little pad thingy that comes with it is hilarious.  Ends up taking makeup _off_.  Helpful.     Any ideas?  I would love to buy a Hakuhodo, I just don't know which type to use to apply the pressed powder. * HELP!!!!!*  This powder creates such a flawless finish, it just seems like the pad isn't the best way to apply it.  
Thanks in advance!


----------



## elisaq

jpgoeth said:


> I don't see it at all...  Last time I looked I only saw the coral bronze on chanel.com.  Maybe I'm blind?



Sorry I'm eavesdropping, lol... are you talking about the Rose Bronze JC blush, or the Bronze Rose bronzer (which is essentially a blush)?


----------



## nicci404

jpgoeth said:


> I'm eyeballing that nordies exclusive blush but I'm not sure... does anyone have it yet?


 
I got it earlier this week and really like it. When I first saw it I thought it would be too bright. I am pretty pale. But when the SA put it on me plus the pearl glow powder it looked really nice. For me it was subtle.


----------



## jpgoeth

elisaq said:


> Sorry I'm eavesdropping, lol... are you talking about the Rose Bronze JC blush, or the Bronze Rose bronzer (which is essentially a blush)?



Feel free to eavesdrop!  I was talking about the bronzer, OMG3kids was talking about the blush - I just figured that out lol.


----------



## jpgoeth

nicci404 said:


> I got it earlier this week and really like it. When I first saw it I thought it would be too bright. I am pretty pale. But when the SA put it on me plus the pearl glow powder it looked really nice. For me it was subtle.



I just was this http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/chanel-joues-contraste-rouge-or-swatches/ and now I want it again


----------



## OMG3kids

jpgoeth said:


> Feel free to eavesdrop!  I was talking about the bronzer, OMG3kids was talking about the blush - I just figured that out lol.



OOPS!  LOL  Duh.  Sorry.


(How did your Lasik go?)


----------



## OMG3kids

FrontRowBeauty makes both of those blushes look so lovely together!!  I do not possess that kind of skill w blush.  AT ALL.


----------



## jadecee

OMG3kids said:


> I just saw it. It's the Joues Contraste, third one from the left when the blushes pop up, then click on "View all shades."
> Can you tell I go to Chanel.com a lot? LOL
> 
> 
> On a different note, which brush are you all using to apply the Chanel pressed powder? The little pad thingy that comes with it is hilarious. Ends up taking makeup _off_. Helpful.  Any ideas? I would love to buy a Hakuhodo, I just don't know which type to use to apply the pressed powder. *HELP!!!!!* This powder creates such a flawless finish, it just seems like the pad isn't the best way to apply it.
> Thanks in advance!


 
I'd like to know too!  Just got a Chanel pressed powder for mid-day touchups but the "pad" that it came with feels like it's one of those use once and throw away cheapie pads, almost like a cotton pad.


----------



## OMG3kids

jadecee said:


> I'd like to know too!  Just got a Chanel pressed powder for mid-day touchups but the "pad" that it came with feels like it's one of those use once and throw away cheapie pads, almost like a cotton pad.



EXACTLY.  100% agree.  Are you using it for the powder, or using something else?


----------



## MrsLid

OMG3kids said:


> You know, it was totally _wearable_, but not an everyday blush for me.  More of a night out color, and I don't have the budget for something I don't use daily.
> I'm slowly making my whole makeup collection Chanel (after years of trying to get things like B. Minerals and CoverGirl to work for me) so I'm trying to make wise, every-day purchases.
> The rose bronze is very easily buildable if I want more of a statement for evening/formal looks.



I'm very fair and I love Rose Tourbillon. I reviewed it here: http://perilouslypale.blogspot.com/2011/07/chanel-le-blanc-collection-rose.html There are also reviews of the two Rouge Allures from the collection. 

I'm going to be posting a Face of the Day post in the near future with me wearing the blush. I have very fair skin so you can see that it is very wearable. I consider it a nice every day blush. I will see if I can pull the picture to post for you


----------



## OMG3kids

MrsLid said:


> I'm very fair and I love Rose Tourbillon. I reviewed it here: http://perilouslypale.blogspot.com/2011/07/chanel-le-blanc-collection-rose.html There are also reviews of the two Rouge Allures from the collection.
> 
> I'm going to be posting a Face of the Day post in the near future with me wearing the blush. I have very fair skin so you can see that it is very wearable. I consider it a nice every day blush. I will see if I can pull the picture to post for you



Wonderful review!
And I agree with one of the comments to your blog; the make-up artists always pile the blush on me, and make me feel like Bozo the Clown.  
Please do post a model shot of yourself!!


----------



## jadecee

OMG3kids said:


> EXACTLY. 100% agree. Are you using it for the powder, or using something else?


 
I'm using the pad for the powder but mainly out of laziness.  I haven't really done any active looking to see if another pad would work better and also fit the compact.  I mean, the "pad" that came with my Cover Girl pressed powder (my first makeup item) when I was in Grade 7 felt softer and more luxurious!  C'mon!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

pond23 said:


> Joyeuse looks quite similar to Super on me, except for the intensity and brightness taken down a few notches.


 
Thank you, that is what I thought. It sounds perfect!


----------



## 19flowers

The Chanel Touch Up Brush is perfect for pressed powder.   I also use it with my Chanel loose powder -- it's my favorite brush!


----------



## OMG3kids

^^Thank you!


----------



## pupeluv

What I got from Nordstorms today, Rouge Allure Desinvolte, Glossimer Beige Guitare and Stylo Yeux in Vert Bronze.


----------



## OMG3kids

That vert bronze looks nice.  Can you swatch it please?


----------



## Beriloffun

ordered Desinvolte today! I figured I like peregrina so much, why not?


----------



## elisaq

How is the new Cleansing Water?  I've never been a fan of face cleansers that don't foam or cleansers that aren't rinse-off, it always feels like my face isn't really clean, but then again I've never tried Chanel cleansers before.


----------



## OMG3kids

^^^I think it's more of a toner...???  
I do know people swear by these cleansing waters, though! They r flying off the shelf at the Nordstrom here.  Very popular.


----------



## pupeluv

OMG3kids said:


> That vert bronze looks nice. Can you swatch it please?


 
It isn't a newer one and neither is Beige Guitare...I just have been wanting those. I had seen it here and that's when I new I had to have it,  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/06/chanel-fall-2011-prelude-quadra.html
I like her swatches and how she uses comparisons. I can't believe I didn't come out with more but I may go to a different Nordstroms tomorrow, the one I went to doesn't carry Le Metier.


----------



## OMG3kids

pupeluv said:


> It isn't a newer one and neither is Beige Guitare...I just have been wanting those. I had seen it here and that's when I new I had to have it,  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/06/chanel-fall-2011-prelude-quadra.html
> I like her swatches and how she uses comparisons. I can't believe I didn't come out with more but I may go to a different Nordstroms tomorrow, the one I went to does'nt carry Le Metier.



Ah yes, thanks!  I love her blog. LOVE.  Her swatches and comparisons are life-savers.  
Are you using any of your eyeliners from Chanel all over the lid as well?  I do that * sometimes * is the color is perfect.    I find that liners make great travel eyeshadows.  LOL

Enjoy your new goodies.


----------



## nicci404

elisaq said:


> How is the new Cleansing Water? I've never been a fan of face cleansers that don't foam or cleansers that aren't rinse-off, it always feels like my face isn't really clean, but then again I've never tried Chanel cleansers before.


 
I think it is okay. It takes off most of my make-up. There is a strong fragrance smell though - like most of Chanel skincare items. I have used better cleansing waters though. It's limited edition. If I could go back, I would not repurchase. I didn't think it was anything that special.


----------



## nicci404

OMG3kids said:


> Wonderful review!
> And I agree with one of the comments to your blog; the make-up artists always pile the blush on me, and make me feel like Bozo the Clown.
> Please do post a model shot of yourself!!


 
same here - they always want to put blush on me first and they pile it on. Recently, a SA from Dior did my eye make-up and she put so much eye shadow and went overboard w/the mascara and liner. My boyfriend said I looked like a racoon. I went to Sephora and wiped all of it off! I was too afraid to tell her I hated it.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> I think it is okay. It takes off most of my make-up. There is a strong fragrance smell though - like most of Chanel skincare items. I have used better cleansing waters though. It's limited edition. If I could go back, I would not repurchase. I didn't think it was anything that special.


 
I bought it because I like no rinse makeup removers. Just thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## nicci404

jpgoeth said:


> I just was this http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/chanel-joues-contraste-rouge-or-swatches/ and now I want it again


 
wait, are you referring to Rose Tourbillon? That is the one I got from the anniversary sale. You mentioned Nordstrom exclusive so I figured you referring to that blush/collection. That link was for the blushes from Byzantine though...


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> I bought it because I like no rinse makeup removers. Just thought I'd give it a try.


 
yea same here and mostly because it is from Chanel


----------



## pupeluv

The SA today put Rose Ecrin on my left cheek and Rose Tourbillion on my right cheek, I couldn't decide on which one so I walked around a bit and OMG I looked like I had been slapped..Bam..Bam..on both sides...I did decide to wipe most of it off my face though.


----------



## pupeluv

OMG3kids said:


> Ah yes, thanks! I love her blog. LOVE. Her swatches and comparisons are life-savers.
> Are you using any of your eyeliners from Chanel all over the lid as well? I do that * sometimes * is the color is perfect.  I find that liners make great travel eyeshadows. LOL
> 
> Enjoy your new goodies.


 
Thank you enjoy yours as well. I've never tried using those for eyeshadows, Thanks for the tip I'll experiment with those..are you using them as a base for other shadows or as an all over lid wash with no other shadow added?


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> I think it is okay. It takes off most of my make-up. There is a strong fragrance smell though - like most of Chanel skincare items. I have used better cleansing waters though. It's limited edition. If I could go back, I would not repurchase. I didn't think it was anything that special.


 
Thank you for your opinion on the cleansing water...I was curious about that also


----------



## OMG3kids

pupeluv said:


> Thank you enjoy yours as well. I've never tried using those for eyeshadows, Thanks for the tip I'll experiment with those..are you using them as a base for other shadows or as an all over lid wash with no other shadow added?



I've done both, actually.  Depends on how casual my trip is.  Sometimes just all over the lid and  a darker liner for, well, liner.    They just don't get damaged in transit like cakes of eyeshadow, and take up less room.


----------



## OMG3kids

nicci404 said:


> same here - they always want to put blush on me first and they pile it on. Recently, a SA from Dior did my eye make-up and she put so much eye shadow and went overboard w/the mascara and liner. My boyfriend said I looked like a racoon. I went to Sephora and wiped all of it off! I was too afraid to tell her I hated it.



HA!!!  I usually don't let them do all my makeup, just test colors, etc.  There are a couple who do nice work, but mostly I look like a hooker when they are done.  I think they are too artistic, maybe, when I just want to see an every day look.


----------



## jpgoeth

OMG3kids said:


> OOPS!  LOL  Duh.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> (How did your Lasik go?)




It went well!  I saw the dr today and I'm seeing 20/40 in my treated eye.  I am dying to get the other eye over and done with.


----------



## jpgoeth

nicci404 said:


> wait, are you referring to Rose Tourbillon? That is the one I got from the anniversary sale. You mentioned Nordstrom exclusive so I figured you referring to that blush/collection. That link was for the blushes from Byzantine though...



I was talking about Rose Tourbillon, then I started looking at the Rouge from the byzantine collection.  Don't think I mentioned that to anyone though- couldn't you read my mind?  lol


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> I think it is okay. It takes off most of my make-up. There is a strong fragrance smell though - like most of Chanel skincare items. I have used better cleansing waters though. It's limited edition. If I could go back, I would not repurchase. I didn't think it was anything that special.



^ Yeah, I think that the Cleansing Water is so-so also. It has a strong smell of alcohol in it (at least to my nose), and it can be a bit drying so I wouldn't recommend it to people with drier skin types. The SA convinced me to buy two, but now I want to return the backup.


----------



## nicci404

jpgoeth said:


> I was talking about Rose Tourbillon, then I started looking at the Rouge from the byzantine collection.  Don't think I mentioned that to anyone though- couldn't you read my mind?  lol



 do you think you will get it?


----------



## nicci404

pond23 said:


> ^ Yeah, I think that the Cleansing Water is so-so also. It has a strong smell of alcohol in it (at least to my nose), and it can be a bit drying so I wouldn't recommend it to people with drier skin types. The SA convinced me to buy two, but now I want to return the backup.



I thought I smelled alcohol! I got a couple new friends (zits) one on my cheek and other on my chin - this was the only new item I added to my skin care routine. Anything with lots of alcohol = breaks out for me. I think I might return this. Return your backup!


----------



## sjunky13

jpgoeth said:


> I just was this http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/chanel-joues-contraste-rouge-or-swatches/ and now I want it again


 I am fair and use it with a great brush ( not Chanel ) and a light hand. I use Gold fever over it. Looks great!


----------



## nicci404

http://joeychong.wordpress.com/2011/07/15/aquarelles-de-chanel-makeup-collection-for-summer-2011/

I just found her blog - really nice. I really wish we got this collection for summer  I really like the textured palette.


----------



## sjunky13

The cleansing water is meh. Chanel skincare is not my favorite and kinda sucks. LOL. It has no actives and is all fluff. IMO.  I still bought 2. The best cleansing water ever, is Claudile. OMG, it removes everything and your skin is clean and not dry. I swear by it. I keep one in my car. LOVE it.

I also got stuck with 3 Nordies blushes, ughh. LOL. 
I should return two of them. I might gift them.


----------



## OMG3kids

sjunky13 said:


> The cleansing water is meh. Chanel skincare is not my favorite and kinda sucks. LOL. It has no actives and is all fluff. IMO.  I still bought 2. The best cleansing water ever, is Claudile. OMG, it removes everything and your skin is clean and not dry. I swear by it. I keep one in my car. LOVE it.
> 
> I also got stuck with 3 Nordies blushes, ughh. LOL.
> I should return two of them. *I might gift them*.



Fine, if you must, I'll accept them.  LOL!!!!!  Just kidding.

And yes, Chanel skincare is not that great.  I use Clinique for ALL my skincare, even have my hubby and kids using it.  Works for us, and is really quite affordable.  Funny thing, my mom says Chanel skincare was THE BEST when she was younger. 
As for make-up, I am only using Chanel now.  _ONLY_. So far, it is the holy grail for me in eyeshadow, foundation, and blush.  (mascara is Clinique because of quality vs price)  
Regarding Chanel make-up quality: I just wore my mat lumiere foundation, joues contraste blush, mystic eyes quad, and Chanel pressed powder for a quick 3 mile run, and ended the run looking GREAT.  (I know, exercising in make-up is bad, but it was for science people!)  That experience, to me, says "Worth every penny."


----------



## OMG3kids

sjunky13 said:


> I am fair and use it with a great brush ( not Chanel ) and a light hand. I use Gold fever over it. Looks great!



Which brush!?!?!?!?


----------



## sjunky13

OMG3kids said:


> Which brush!?!?!?!?


 I use a Suqqu cheek brush and blend it out with a Mac 187. 
Which blush did you feel was bright? You can always sheer them out and blend. You need a very light hand for Rouge. I mean just a touch. Unless you favor the 80's and wanna be  Robert Palmer chick. LOL.

Chanel skincare is great for hydration, but not advanced for texture or anything else. Natura Bisse and Revive far surpase Chanel in skincare. 

The cosmetics have gotten better since Peter Phillips, you will see more collections than years past. More mini collections, not as much as MAC. But more than years before. 
I still buy, I will be banning myself soon and stopping backups that I will never use. I really need to not buy everything from each collection from every line. LOL.


----------



## nicci404

sjunky13 said:


> I use a Suqqu cheek brush and blend it out with a Mac 187.
> Which blush did you feel was bright? You can always sheer them out and blend. You need a very light hand for Rouge. I mean just a touch. Unless you favor the 80's and wanna be  Robert Palmer chick. LOL.
> 
> Chanel skincare is great for hydration, but not advanced for texture or anything else. Natura Bisse and Revive far surpase Chanel in skincare.
> 
> The cosmetics have gotten better since Peter Phillips, you will see more collections than years past. More mini collections, not as much as MAC. But more than years before.
> I still buy, I will be banning myself soon and stopping backups that I will never use. I really need to not buy everything from each collection from every line. LOL.



I have tried Revive and Natura Bisse. I like NB better. I did not notice a big difference from Revive and I really expected to because of the price. I tried the Microdermabrasion Renewal System & Moisturizing Renewal Cream  for skin texture but I didn't see an improvement. 

From NB  - I have used a couple serums and creams and bought the Glyco Peel. I want to buy the extreme peel though. 

any suggestions for a product to help with skin texture?


----------



## OMG3kids

sjunky13 said:


> I use a Suqqu cheek brush and blend it out with a Mac 187.
> Which blush did you feel was bright? You can always sheer them out and blend. You need a very light hand for Rouge. I mean just a touch. Unless you favor the 80's and wanna be  Robert Palmer chick. LOL.
> 
> Chanel skincare is great for hydration, but not advanced for texture or anything else. Natura Bisse and Revive far surpase Chanel in skincare.
> 
> The cosmetics have gotten better since Peter Phillips, you will see more collections than years past. More mini collections, not as much as MAC. But more than years before.
> I still buy, I will be banning myself soon and stopping backups that I will never use. I really need to not buy everything from each collection from every line. LOL.



The fall collection blush at Nordstrom--can't think of the name now. Not the Byzantine one. 
I'm kinda blush-shy, since I'm pale, and it's easy to make myself look like I just ran a marathon. I picked the rose bronze because it seemed very mistake-proof for me.


----------



## jpgoeth

nicci404 said:


> do you think you will get it?



I might!  I JUST got an order from chanel.com today though (Topkapi quad!).


----------



## sjunky13

nicci404 said:


> I have tried Revive and Natura Bisse. I like NB better. I did not notice a big difference from Revive and I really expected to because of the price. I tried the Microdermabrasion Renewal System & Moisturizing Renewal Cream  for skin texture but I didn't see an improvement.
> 
> From NB  - I have used a couple serums and creams and bought the Glyco Peel. I want to buy the extreme peel though.
> 
> any suggestions for a product to help with skin texture?


 

I love the peel from NM. The extreem peel. It is expensive, but it works. 
Are you using Retin A? if not, I do not. My skin does not do well with it.
You need Glycolics and BHA's. I use a BHA lotion every night and sometimes an aha cream on top.

The Extreem peel 2 times a week is wonderfull. My skin changes quick with it smooth and poreless. 
I rather have wrinkles than large pores and a rough texture. 
If you want to go a cheaper route , there are peels on MUAC, they are cheap . But you need to know the strenth you can handle. etc. A good one to start with is the Lactic in 49 % or less.
You can get BHA's and AHA's at Sephora for cheap , or go luxury and do Natura. LOL


----------



## sjunky13

OMG3kids said:


> The fall collection blush at Nordstrom--can't think of the name now. Not the Byzantine one.
> I'm kinda blush-shy, since I'm pale, and it's easy to make myself look like I just ran a marathon. I picked the rose bronze because it seemed very mistake-proof for me.


 Oh, you can get a light look with that, just go with a light hand and a good brush.


----------



## OMG3kids

sjunky13 said:


> Oh, you can get a light look with that, just go with a light hand and a good brush.



Thanks for the vote of confidence!! I think the sales lady freaked me out w her mega application. I do love the color!


----------



## sjunky13

OMG3kids said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence!! I think the sales lady freaked me out w her mega application. I do love the color!


 LOL!!! I have been in cosmetics for years. I have trained MUA's. Some do have a heavy hand. Maybe it is out of your comfort zone. Explain you do not usually do blush and to please start very very soft and always have them let you hold the mirror and see how it is progressing.

I know you will look beautifull with the blush. Make sure you powder down first and then maybe use a large powder of buffing brush to blend it all in. 
You want a natural flush, not stripes. LOL


----------



## mar2009

it'sanaddiction said:


> I just placed my order from the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale (I told myself I wasn't going to get anything but...)
> 
> CHANEL ROUGE ALLURE LUMINOUS SATIN LIP COLOUR (Nordstrom Exclusive)
> Color: Joyeuse
> 
> CHANEL EAU DOUCEUR CLEANSING WATER BALANCE + ANTI-POLLUTION FACE AND EYES (Nordstrom Exclusive)
> 
> 
> Le Métier de Beauté 'Rock n' Romance' Nail Lacquer Set (Nordstrom Exclusive)
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has the Joyeuse Lipstick, I'd like to hear your thoughts TY!



My first reaction to Joyeuse was it would be this bubble gum too pink of a color.  The Nordi SA showed me how to use it with the Blossom gloss.  Now, the minute you put the gloss on, it changes completely.  Still, I struggled, I bought and then I returned but then I bought it back. I am glad I did.  The lipstick itself is so moisturizing and it goes on like butter but doesn't feel like one.  The color is so beautiful as is or with the gloss.  I even tried it mixing with Desinvolte.  I noticed that the color stays on for a long time.  I have other colors in Rouge Allure Luminous but for some reason this one has staying power.

Enjoy it! It was the last one I grabbed at 8:00 am this morning and I am so glad I did.


----------



## nicci404

sjunky13 said:


> I love the peel from NM. The extreem peel. It is expensive, but it works.
> Are you using Retin A? if not, I do not. My skin does not do well with it.
> You need Glycolics and BHA's. I use a BHA lotion every night and sometimes an aha cream on top.
> 
> The Extreem peel 2 times a week is wonderfull. My skin changes quick with it smooth and poreless.
> I rather have wrinkles than large pores and a rough texture.
> If you want to go a cheaper route , there are peels on MUAC, they are cheap . But you need to know the strenth you can handle. etc. A good one to start with is the Lactic in 49 % or less.
> You can get BHA's and AHA's at Sephora for cheap , or go luxury and do Natura. LOL



No, not using a Retin A and never have but thought about it. I think I will try the extreme peel. And do some research on lactic peels. 

I have used a few BHAs and AHAs from Sephora but did not have much luck. I am currently using a AHA cleansing gel from Natura Bisse but I want something more. 

thanks for your advice


----------



## nicci404

sjunky13 said:


> I love the peel from NM. The extreem peel. It is expensive, but it works.
> Are you using Retin A? if not, I do not. My skin does not do well with it.
> You need Glycolics and BHA's. I use a BHA lotion every night and sometimes an aha cream on top.
> 
> The Extreem peel 2 times a week is wonderfull. My skin changes quick with it smooth and poreless.
> I rather have wrinkles than large pores and a rough texture.
> If you want to go a cheaper route , there are peels on MUAC, they are cheap . But you need to know the strenth you can handle. etc. A good one to start with is the Lactic in 49 % or less.
> You can get BHA's and AHA's at Sephora for cheap , or go luxury and do Natura. LOL



forgot to ask - what bha lotion and aha cream do you currently use??


----------



## jmh

I agree with everyone's opinion about the mediocracy of Chanel's skincare. Let's be honest, skincare is only going to do so much. Save your $$$ for lasers, peels and eventually plastic surgery . I use a pharmaceutical grade skincare line that is reasonably priced. 

For my more pigmented blushes, I use the Chanel powder blush for a sheerer more natural application.


----------



## OMG3kids

sjunky13 said:


> LOL!!! I have been in cosmetics for years. I have trained MUA's. Some do have a heavy hand. Maybe it is out of your comfort zone. Explain you do not usually do blush and to please start very very soft and always have them let you hold the mirror and see how it is progressing.
> 
> I know you will look beautifull with the blush. Make sure you powder down first and then maybe use a large powder of buffing brush to blend it all in.
> You want a natural flush, not stripes. LOL



Great advice!! I didn't start wearing make-up until I turned 30, so I'm a newbie at all of this. 
Stripes are what I usually end up with, it seems, at the counter. LOL so powder, blush, buff/blend. Got it!


----------



## OMG3kids

^^ I love my rose bronze blush, by the way, and wear it daily!! It feels super feminine and attractive, yet safe for a blush beginner like myself.


----------



## loublovie

Has anyone tried the new fall illusion d'ombre longwear creme shadows? I think I need them in every color!


----------



## jmh

loublovie said:


> Has anyone tried the new fall illusion d'ombre longwear creme shadows? I think I need them in every color!



I actually love these. I have Emerveille, Epatant and Mirifique. I might have to get the other 3. They stay all day and you can really blend them out or make them more intense.  It sealed the deal for me when someone said how great my eye make-up looked one day when I was wearing them. Honestly, I like them better than my powder shadows.


----------



## Lady Stardust

jmh said:


> I actually love these. I have Emerveille, Epatant and Mirifique. I might have to get the other 3. They stay all day and you can really blend them out or make them more intense.  It sealed the deal for me when someone said how great my eye make-up looked one day when I was wearing them. Honestly, I like them better than my powder shadows.


  I completely agree!  Another thing I love about them is that powder products blend well with them.  I have a few cream shadows that when you try to blend to powder color in with them it just grabs too much and won't let the powders move but I don't have this problem with the Illusion d'Ombres


----------



## spylove22

Just got the Topkapi quad from the boutique!


----------



## clk55girl

loublovie said:


> Has anyone tried the new fall illusion d'ombre longwear creme shadows? I think I need them in every color!



I have all of them except the red, only because red makes me look sick.  My fave combos so far are the purple on the lid into the crease, mac satin taupe to blend out the crease, mac soft brown to warm up the top of the crease and then black to darken up my lid.  Another fave is the peach on my lid into the crease as a base, then the green on top from the lid to the crease, then mac soba+cork to blend out the upper crease.  I put on the 1st combo at 8am in the morning, then went to the shooting range to relieve some stress after work.  When I got home at 9pm, the eyeshadow hadn't even budged.    I love these SO much that I haven't even touched my prelude quad yet.


----------



## clk55girl

sjunky13 said:


> I miss you Jenn. I really do.
> Today I wore Illusiore on my lid and prelude taupe and dark plum brown in crease and corners. Love it!
> I wore it with YSL Violet mascara and it was pretty.
> I think the Epetant will look wonderfull on you. It takes one different tones on everyone.



Hi D!!!  Aww, I miss you too!  How are you? Hope all is well!  Hmm, I'm definitely going to try this combo that you just mentioned.  I bought the epatant and love it! I use the peach as a base, then put the epatant on top and it's the most gorg combo!


----------



## cassandra22007

sjunky13 said:


> I use a Suqqu cheek brush and blend it out with a Mac 187.
> Which blush did you feel was bright? You can always sheer them out and blend. You need a very light hand for Rouge. I mean just a touch. Unless you favor the 80's and wanna be  Robert Palmer chick. LOL.
> 
> *Chanel skincare is great for hydration, but not advanced for texture or anything else.* Natura Bisse and Revive far surpase Chanel in skincare.
> 
> The cosmetics have gotten better since Peter Phillips, you will see more collections than years past. More mini collections, not as much as MAC. But more than years before.
> I still buy, I will be banning myself soon and stopping backups that I will never use. I really need to not buy everything from each collection from every line. LOL.



I agree (and with others) that Chanel skincare is not the best. There are much better SK brands out there for the same price. I'm a die hard Chantecaille skincare girl, personally, but I don't particularly care for their makeup. The only Chanel skincare product that I've bought more than once is the Exfoliation Purite face wash, I really love that one and one bottle lasts me like 8 months so the $55 price seems pretty reasonable for so many uses. I like some of the Hydra-Max products but I mostly just use them in the winter when my skin is uber dry. I just don't think that Chanel really focuses on their skincare line very much, its kind of an afterthought to fragrance and makeup, and it seems like they only have it because they know people will buy it just bc its Chanel. You can tell because they don't seem to release new skincare products very often or make a very big deal out of them like they do makeup and fragrance. 



pupeluv said:


> Nice!!, we should start a "Show us your makeup collection" like it's done in the handbags threads.



I agree- good idea!


----------



## elisaq

cassandra22007 said:


> I agree (and with others) that Chanel skincare is not the best. There are much better SK brands out there for the same price. I'm a die hard Chantecaille skincare girl, personally, but I don't particularly care for their makeup. The only Chanel skincare product that I've bought more than once is the Exfoliation Purite face wash, I really love that one and one bottle lasts me like 8 months so the $55 price seems pretty reasonable for so many uses. I like some of the Hydra-Max products but I mostly just use them in the winter when my skin is uber dry. I just don't think that Chanel really focuses on their skincare line very much, its kind of an afterthought to fragrance and makeup, and it seems like they only have it because they know people will buy it just bc its Chanel. You can tell because they don't seem to release new skincare products very often or make a very big deal out of them like they do makeup and fragrance.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree- good idea!




The only Chanel skincare I have is the UV Essentiel, and I still have the one with 30 spf that came out before the 50 spf.  I really like how it's non-greasy, but it took me a long time to get used to the scent.  I have a ton of their skin care samples, but I'm like you where I only use them during the winter.  I'm not neurotic about scent, but it's almost overwhelming in the products that I've tried, so I've never had the urge to go out and buy the full size products.  

Unlike makeup, when I buy skincare products I use everything up before I try another formula or brand.  I've gone through phases using Clinique, Bliss, a little Kate Somerville, and 3lab (which I love love love, but it's way too pricey to maintain, I'd rather spend the money on more makeup lol).  I've always wanted to try the Chantecaille skin care, I have the rose water spray but haven't tried anything else yet ... I was thinking about trying out the Benefit line or Peter Thomas Roth next (I tried one of his masks at my friend's house and fell in love with it), but maybe I'll try out some Chantecaille products next!

Ok I'm done blabbing about non-Chanel things in this Chanel forum... I'm just glad to hear these comments about the Chanel, because the cleaning water was tempting me!


----------



## sjunky13

cassandra22007 said:


> I agree (and with others) that Chanel skincare is not the best. There are much better SK brands out there for the same price. I'm a die hard Chantecaille skincare girl, personally, but I don't particularly care for their makeup. The only Chanel skincare product that I've bought more than once is the Exfoliation Purite face wash, I really love that one and one bottle lasts me like 8 months so the $55 price seems pretty reasonable for so many uses. I like some of the Hydra-Max products but I mostly just use them in the winter when my skin is uber dry. I just don't think that Chanel really focuses on their skincare line very much, its kind of an afterthought to fragrance and makeup, and it seems like they only have it because they know people will buy it just bc its Chanel. You can tell because they don't seem to release new skincare products very often or make a very big deal out of them like they do makeup and fragrance.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree- good idea!


 


nicci404 said:


> I have tried Revive and Natura Bisse. I like NB better. I did not notice a big difference from Revive and I really expected to because of the price. I tried the Microdermabrasion Renewal System & Moisturizing Renewal Cream  for skin texture but I didn't see an improvement.
> 
> From NB  - I have used a couple serums and creams and bought the Glyco Peel. I want to buy the extreme peel though.
> 
> any suggestions for a product to help with skin texture?


 


OMG3kids said:


> The fall collection blush at Nordstrom--can't think of the name now. Not the Byzantine one.
> I'm kinda blush-shy, since I'm pale, and it's easy to make myself look like I just ran a marathon. I picked the rose bronze because it seemed very mistake-proof for me.


 


nicci404 said:


> forgot to ask - what bha lotion and aha cream do you currently use??


 Belive it or not. I am using Paula's choice BHA, for AHA I am using MRC from Revive and Natura still. I am going to order some AHA from MUAC.


OMG3kids said:


> Great advice!! I didn't start wearing make-up until I turned 30, so I'm a newbie at all of this.
> Stripes are what I usually end up with, it seems, at the counter. LOL so powder, blush, buff/blend. Got it!


\
Yay!


----------



## OMG3kids

^^Thanks for the tutorial.  

Gonna see what the Nordstrom in Sacramento has in stock tomorrow.  Going shopping w/a friend.


----------



## jpgoeth

All I want to do today is go to Chanel and play.  I can't do it for at least another week though because of my stupid eye. I knew I should have stayed out of this thread!


----------



## -blank

Had my hands on this week since a fortnight ago ! 





Les tendres in les roses


----------



## eliza

Hi Ladies!

Can I get some opinions on Chanel's Soleil Tan de Chanel Bronzing make-up base? It's a cream bronzer. I got into Chanel's cosmetics a while ago and thought this one might be a winner too. Here is the product link: http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Bronzer-SOLEIL-TAN-DE-CHANEL-88673

I have light-med skin depending on the season. I had invested in NARS Laguna due to good reviews I read, and while the colour is very nice, I caught sight of myself in my rearview mirror while driving and almost turned around and went home to wash my face!! IT'S A TOTAL DISCO BALL!! I don't want a twinkly face :S

Is Chanel's Bronzing Base shimmery? Orange?


----------



## mysticrita

eliza said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Can I get some opinions on Chanel's Soleil Tan de Chanel Bronzing make-up base? It's a cream bronzer. I got into Chanel's cosmetics a while ago and thought this one might be a winner too. Here is the product link: http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Bronzer-SOLEIL-TAN-DE-CHANEL-88673
> 
> I have light-med skin depending on the season. I had invested in NARS Laguna due to good reviews I read, and while the colour is very nice, I caught sight of myself in my rearview mirror while driving and almost turned around and went home to wash my face!! IT'S A TOTAL DISCO BALL!! I don't want a twinkly face :S
> 
> Is Chanel's Bronzing Base shimmery? Orange?



IMO it's a really good bronzer, no shimmer at all (at least none that you can see) so no worries about being a walking disco ball here 
it goes on really smoothly it's not sticky or greasy. It's between bronze and brown i don't find it orange at all   hope it helps !


----------



## OMG3kids

Got the Blossom gloss today at Nordstrom. Loving it over Boy coco shine lipstick!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

mar2009 said:


> My first reaction to Joyeuse was it would be this bubble gum too pink of a color. The Nordi SA showed me how to use it with the Blossom gloss. Now, the minute you put the gloss on, it changes completely. Still, I struggled, I bought and then I returned but then I bought it back. I am glad I did. The lipstick itself is so moisturizing and it goes on like butter but doesn't feel like one. The color is so beautiful as is or with the gloss. I even tried it mixing with Desinvolte. I noticed that the color stays on for a long time. I have other colors in Rouge Allure Luminous but for some reason this one has staying power.
> 
> Enjoy it! It was the last one I grabbed at 8:00 am this morning and I am so glad I did.


 
That's too funny! Bought it, returned it and bought it back . (Sorry, but it sounds so like me!)

Thanks for your review, I only have one other Rouge Allure but I haven't used it in so long I forgot what the texture is. I'm still waiting for my order, scheduled for delivery Tuesday, arghhh!


----------



## OMG3kids

jpgoeth said:


> All I want to do today is go to Chanel and play.  I can't do it for at least another week though because of my stupid eye. I knew I should have stayed out of this thread!



Live through us, dear!!


----------



## Beriloffun

Does anyone use the Biphase Eye makeup remover?? I know Mac has a cheaper option, but it always makes my vision blurry after I use it. I've been using a sample of the biphase and I love it so far! Nothing else takes off my mascara like it


----------



## Lilacgal

Nordstrom Seattle is running really low on the Topkapi palette. If anyone is interested please call John Paul: (206) 628-2111.


----------



## nicci404

Beriloffun said:


> Does anyone use the Biphase Eye makeup remover?? I know Mac has a cheaper option, but it always makes my vision blurry after I use it. I've been using a sample of the biphase and I love it so far! Nothing else takes off my mascara like it



I have many sample bottles and love it. I have tried other removes and most just burned or stung my eyes! I also love it doesn't leave an oily/greasy feeling like most.


----------



## jmh

Beriloffun said:


> Does anyone use the Biphase Eye makeup remover?? I know Mac has a cheaper option, but it always makes my vision blurry after I use it. I've been using a sample of the biphase and I love it so far! Nothing else takes off my mascara like it



 I just started using this and it works a lot better than my previous eye make up remover MUFE Sense Eyes .


----------



## southpaw

I'm newer to Chanel products, recently switched from MAC that I feel a bit disappointed with as of late.
I stopped at Nordstrom this weekend and picked up the Pearl Glow Poudre, Rose Envolee Quad, the Rose Tourbillon Blush and the sparkle pink blossom lip gloss.  Also an eyeliner, waterproof purple I believe called Cassis.    My questions are: the Pearl Glow Poudre - when the MUA applied it, it seemed very ashy gray on me (I'm a MAC NC43 or Chanel BR50).   Has anyone else had issues with this?   Also the blush I didn't realize how much sparkle there was in it (not sure if I'll keep it).   Lastly the Eyeliner when I applied it just didn't seem very pigmented.   Has anyone had issues, complaints with this.
Thank You!


----------



## jadecee

Beriloffun said:


> Does anyone use the Biphase Eye makeup remover?? I know Mac has a cheaper option, but it always makes my vision blurry after I use it. I've been using a sample of the biphase and I love it so far! Nothing else takes off my mascara like it


 
I use it and love it.  A little goes a long way.  I recently got Chanel's cleansing water and use that most of the time as it removes pretty much everything yet feels so gentle, but I do bust out the eye makeup remover for the heavy duty things like Chanel's waterproof eyeliner.


----------



## Tiare

Even though I am a die-hard Black Pearl wearer, I cracked and purchased Graphite over the weekend. I still prefer the BP, but, the Graphite is very pretty and VERY sparkly!


----------



## sjunky13

southpaw said:


> I'm newer to Chanel products, recently switched from MAC that I feel a bit disappointed with as of late.
> I stopped at Nordstrom this weekend and picked up the Pearl Glow Poudre, Rose Envolee Quad, the Rose Tourbillon Blush and the sparkle pink blossom lip gloss.  Also an eyeliner, waterproof purple I believe called Cassis.    My questions are: the Pearl Glow Poudre - when the MUA applied it, it seemed very ashy gray on me (I'm a MAC NC43 or Chanel BR50).   Has anyone else had issues with this?   Also the blush I didn't realize how much sparkle there was in it (not sure if I'll keep it).   Lastly the Eyeliner when I applied it just didn't seem very pigmented.   Has anyone had issues, complaints with this.
> Thank You!


 Hi, 
I am NC 20, when I tanned I was NC50. I was between NC 35 and 50 for about 7 years. Now I am fair, I can use different things.  I think the Chanel highlighter is not good for your skintone. I think Dior Amber Diamond would be flawless on you. It has peach and bronzy tones. The Chanel is way too light with no real depth and will look ashy. Return and try the Dior! GL!


----------



## curlygirlsd

Tomorrow I'm going to Nordstroms for their Chanel makeup artistry event in San Diego. I'm so excited to get my makeup done. *squeeeel* I can't wait to try more Chanel products. I'm still loving my BR20 Vitalumiere Aqua foundation, luminous primer and Boy lippie. I'm hoping to try some other basics including their eye concealer, eyebrow powder or pencil and waterproof mascara. I'm ok for blush. I wonder if I can get a good easy everyday eye look. I know they will want to show off their new fall products but for me, everything is new and I tend to wear basic neutrals and maybe a little shimmer. I hope I can find some more good classics to build into an everyday collection. The khaki eyeliner looks like it has potential. 

Has anyone ever been to one of these events before? Are they fun?


----------



## OMG3kids

Got mat lumiere foundation in porcelain and another bottle of the Chance Eau Fraiche body mist. The body mist isn't shown on the website any longer, and my Nordstrom only had one. I hope it's not going away for fall!!


----------



## nicci404

Picked up 1 item from the fall collection - Illusion D'Ombre in Illusoire, love it!


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> Picked up 1 item from the fall collection - Illusion D'Ombre in Illusoire, love it!



Watch out, they're addicting!  I love these so much that I hope they come out with more colors.. soon!


----------



## 8seventeen19

curlygirlsd said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to Nordstroms for their Chanel makeup artistry event in San Diego. I'm so excited to get my makeup done. *squeeeel* I can't wait to try more Chanel products. I'm still loving my BR20 Vitalumiere Aqua foundation, luminous primer and Boy lippie. I'm hoping to try some other basics including their eye concealer, eyebrow powder or pencil and waterproof mascara. I'm ok for blush. I wonder if I can get a good easy everyday eye look. I know they will want to show off their new fall products but for me, everything is new and I tend to wear basic neutrals and maybe a little shimmer. I hope I can find some more good classics to build into an everyday collection. The khaki eyeliner looks like it has potential.
> 
> Has anyone ever been to one of these events before? Are they fun?



I have. They usually have champagne and sometimes hors d'oeuvres. The ones I have been to have been were a lot of fun, but I love playing with makeup. 

You should check out the new fall Prelude quad as the colors are really pretty neutrals. The concealer is a new formula and I love it!


----------



## MrsLid

southpaw said:


> I'm newer to Chanel products, recently switched from MAC that I feel a bit disappointed with as of late.
> I stopped at Nordstrom this weekend and picked up the Pearl Glow Poudre, Rose Envolee Quad, the Rose Tourbillon Blush and the sparkle pink blossom lip gloss.  Also an eyeliner, waterproof purple I believe called Cassis.    My questions are: the Pearl Glow Poudre - when the MUA applied it, it seemed very ashy gray on me (I'm a MAC NC43 or Chanel BR50).   Has anyone else had issues with this?   Also the blush I didn't realize how much sparkle there was in it (not sure if I'll keep it).   Lastly the Eyeliner when I applied it just didn't seem very pigmented.   Has anyone had issues, complaints with this.
> Thank You!



I almost didn't buy Rose Tourbillon because I thought it looked so sparkly in store but I find it looks perfect on. Try tapping the brush off a bit before applying to your cheeks. This should know any larger sparkle particles off. It does sound like the Pearl Glow powder is too light for you. You could try applying a bit less and buffing it in more but you probably are better off just returning it. The suggestion of Dior Amber Diamond is perfect. Too bad I got rid of mine already. We could have traded LOL.


----------



## MrsLid

Oops that should say knock not know


----------



## pinky7129

Hi Ladies!

I just recently brought the Chanel Ombre Eyeshadow, and I love it!
Problem is however, the sponge-tips that it came with. Do you ladies buy an extra brush to use the eyeshadow, or do you just stick with the sponge-tips they came with?

Thanks


----------



## OMG3kids

sjunky13 said:


> Hi,
> I am NC 20, when I tanned I was NC50. I was between NC 35 and 50 for about 7 years. Now I am fair, I can use different things.  I think the Chanel highlighter is not good for your skintone. I think Dior Amber Diamond would be flawless on you. It has peach and bronzy tones. The Chanel is way too light with no real depth and will look ashy. Return and try the Dior! GL!



I've been wanting to try the Dior Amber Glow!!  It's good for really fair skin?!?! (I wear Chanel mat lumiere in porcelain)  I have a Sephora gift card burning a hole through my wallet.  Hmmm...


----------



## alice87

Tiare said:


> Even though I am a die-hard Black Pearl wearer, I cracked and purchased Graphite over the weekend. I still prefer the BP, but, the Graphite is very pretty and VERY sparkly!



Do you mean nail polish?


----------



## misstrine85

alice87 said:


> Do you mean nail polish?



Sounds like it


----------



## OMG3kids

My blush may be giving me _anxiety_ attacks.   
I wear mat lumiere foundation  in porcelain, and have the rose bronze blush. (Disclaimer:  I'VE NEVER WORN BLUSH BEFORE THIS.) I LOVE the color of this blush--in the pan.  On me, I can never seem to get a light/sheer enough application.  I have the Smashbox angled blush brush, which is super soft and easy to use, but I always feel like I have a strip of pale, pale skin between my eyes and my blush no matter how lightly I apply the blush.  I blend, blend, blend, but this simply makes my blush cover a bigger area; not exactly what I want.  
Advice?  Anyone have a YouTube tutorial they recommend?  Should I go down to rose petale or one of the tweed blushes? Should I just have a margarita and _shut up_?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sjunky13

OMG3kids said:


> My blush may be giving me _anxiety_ attacks.
> I wear mat lumiere foundation  in porcelain, and have the rose bronze blush. (Disclaimer:  I'VE NEVER WORN BLUSH BEFORE THIS.) I LOVE the color of this blush--in the pan.  On me, I can never seem to get a light/sheer enough application.  I have the Smashbox angled blush brush, which is super soft and easy to use, but I always feel like I have a strip of pale, pale skin between my eyes and my blush no matter how lightly I apply the blush.  I blend, blend, blend, but this simply makes my blush cover a bigger area; not exactly what I want.
> Advice?  Anyone have a YouTube tutorial they recommend?  Should I go down to rose petale or one of the tweed blushes? Should I just have a margarita and _shut up_?
> Thanks in advance!!


 
Hmmm. You have never worn blush, maybe you started with a blush that is too dark. I would try Rose Petal or Espeigle. Those are my 2 fav perm ones. Touch your brush once , the side of the blush brush. Touch it once into the brush and tap the excess off. Then apply. You might be using to much on the brush. Hope it works out.


----------



## Beriloffun

OMG3kids said:


> My blush may be giving me _anxiety_ attacks.
> I wear mat lumiere foundation  in porcelain, and have the rose bronze blush. (Disclaimer:  I'VE NEVER WORN BLUSH BEFORE THIS.) I LOVE the color of this blush--in the pan.  On me, I can never seem to get a light/sheer enough application.  I have the Smashbox angled blush brush, which is super soft and easy to use, but I always feel like I have a strip of pale, pale skin between my eyes and my blush no matter how lightly I apply the blush.  I blend, blend, blend, but this simply makes my blush cover a bigger area; not exactly what I want.
> Advice?  Anyone have a YouTube tutorial they recommend?  Should I go down to rose petale or one of the tweed blushes? Should I just have a margarita and _shut up_?
> Thanks in advance!!



1. you should always have a margarita, no matter what! 
2. I would recommend using a skunk brush and lightly tapping it on your face and then buffing it out with a kabuki brush. I think lisa eldridge has a video about it... if you watch some of her "every day looks" tutorials it might help (helped me!)  
I was reading an email from bobby brown the other day and it said to layer blushes! Like a very light neutral one all over the cheeks, and just a pop of colour on the apples. That might help as well to blend out the contrast of your skin.

On the other hand, I really like the tweed blushes. I'm B10 in foundation (NC15-20) and I love love love tweed fuschia, although its hard to find right now. You definitly need a skunk brush for that too...and a little goes a long way..maybe try the tweed bluses next time you're at the counter? 
gosh I kind of rambled on but I hope that helps!


----------



## OMG3kids

sjunky13 said:


> Hmmm. You have never worn blush, maybe you started with a blush that is too dark. I would try Rose Petal or Espeigle. Those are my 2 fav perm ones. Touch your brush once , the side of the blush brush. Touch it once into the brush and tap the excess off. Then apply. You might be using to much on the brush. Hope it works out.



Thanks!  You are such a calming influence. 
 I went to Nordstrom and luckily my fave SA was there (the one who knows my make-up phobias well.)  She advised the same thing.  I tried what you both suggested, and got a much better result.  I was not touching the flat/side part of the brush, but basically tapping the end in once or twice.  Guess that's too much for my ghostly pale flesh.  LOL 
I do want to try Rose Petale, though, the color looks so soft and lovely.


----------



## OMG3kids

Beriloffun said:


> 1. you should always have a margarita, no matter what!
> 2. I would recommend using a skunk brush and lightly tapping it on your face and then buffing it out with a kabuki brush. I think lisa eldridge has a video about it... if you watch some of her "every day looks" tutorials it might help (helped me!)
> I was reading an email from bobby brown the other day and it said to layer blushes! Like a very light neutral one all over the cheeks, and just a pop of colour on the apples. That might help as well to blend out the contrast of your skin.
> 
> On the other hand, I really like the tweed blushes. I'm B10 in foundation (NC15-20) and I love love love tweed fuschia, although its hard to find right now. You definitly need a skunk brush for that too...and a little goes a long way..maybe try the tweed bluses next time you're at the counter?
> gosh I kind of rambled on but I hope that helps!



I think a margarita is always the answer!  

See my post above this, as I asked my fave SA about it too.  I think I was a little heavy handed, plus my technique needed a tweak.  I'm such a _dude _sometimes!  
Skunk brush???  Explain.


----------



## OMG3kids

Beriloffun said:


> 1. you should always have a margarita, no matter what!
> 2. I would recommend using a skunk brush and lightly tapping it on your face and then buffing it out with a kabuki brush. I think lisa eldridge has a video about it... *if you watch some of her "every day looks" tutorials it might help (helped me!)  *
> I was reading an email from bobby brown the other day and it said to layer blushes! Like a very light neutral one all over the cheeks, and just a pop of colour on the apples. That might help as well to blend out the contrast of your skin.
> 
> On the other hand, I really like the tweed blushes. I'm B10 in foundation (NC15-20) and I love love love tweed fuschia, although its hard to find right now. You definitly need a skunk brush for that too...and a little goes a long way..maybe try the tweed bluses next time you're at the counter?
> gosh I kind of rambled on but I hope that helps!



I want her hair!!!


----------



## nicci404

shoeaddictklw said:


> Watch out, they're addicting!  I love these so much that I hope they come out with more colors.. soon!



I figured  I am already eyeing Epatant!


----------



## curlygirlsd

OMG3kids said:


> My blush may be giving me _anxiety_ attacks.
> I wear mat lumiere foundation  in porcelain, and have the rose bronze blush. (Disclaimer:  I'VE NEVER WORN BLUSH BEFORE THIS.) I LOVE the color of this blush--in the pan.  On me, I can never seem to get a light/sheer enough application.  I have the Smashbox angled blush brush, which is super soft and easy to use, but I always feel like I have a strip of pale, pale skin between my eyes and my blush no matter how lightly I apply the blush.  I blend, blend, blend, but this simply makes my blush cover a bigger area; not exactly what I want.
> Advice?  Anyone have a YouTube tutorial they recommend?  Should I go down to rose petale or one of the tweed blushes? Should I just have a margarita and _shut up_?
> Thanks in advance!!


I'm kind of pasty myself and I also like a natural looking blush. I know this is a Chanel thread but since you mentioned it and I'm in here now since I've turned in a Chanel fiend(!?!) I wanted to mention that I really like Laura Mercier's Wild Bouquet blush. Maybe it would work for you too. It's pinky-peach, soft texture, very low key looking and doesn't require a light hand.


----------



## OMG3kids

curlygirlsd said:


> I'm kind of pasty myself and I also like a natural looking blush. I know this is a Chanel thread but since you mentioned it and I'm in here now since I've turned in a Chanel fiend(!?!) I wanted to mention that I really like Laura Mercier's Wild Bouquet blush. Maybe it would work for you too. It's pinky-peach, soft texture, very low key looking and doesn't require a light hand.



I've become a total Chanel junky myself!!  
Thanks for the info about the LM blush.  I'm _always_ looking for mistake-proof stuff for my ham-fisted self.


----------



## Beriloffun

OMG3kids said:


> I think a margarita is always the answer!
> 
> See my post above this, as I asked my fave SA about it too.  I think I was a little heavy handed, plus my technique needed a tweak.  I'm such a _dude _sometimes!
> Skunk brush???  Explain.



skunk brush is a stippling brush! Like a Mac 187 brush. It duo fibre so it doesn't deposit as much color onto your face as a normal brush does. Just dabbing this on the blush and lightly "stippling" (dabbing) your face with it should do the trick!


----------



## OMG3kids

Beriloffun said:


> skunk brush is a stippling brush! Like a Mac 187 brush. It duo fibre so it doesn't deposit as much color onto your face as a normal brush does. Just dabbing this on the blush and lightly "stippling" (dabbing) your face with it should do the trick!



Ah, makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## 8seventeen19

OMG3kids said:


> My blush may be giving me _anxiety_ attacks.
> I wear mat lumiere foundation  in porcelain, and have the rose bronze blush. (Disclaimer:  I'VE NEVER WORN BLUSH BEFORE THIS.) I LOVE the color of this blush--in the pan.  On me, I can never seem to get a light/sheer enough application.  I have the Smashbox angled blush brush, which is super soft and easy to use, but I always feel like I have a strip of pale, pale skin between my eyes and my blush no matter how lightly I apply the blush.  I blend, blend, blend, but this simply makes my blush cover a bigger area; not exactly what I want.
> Advice?  Anyone have a YouTube tutorial they recommend?  Should I go down to rose petale or one of the tweed blushes? Should I just have a margarita and _shut up_?
> Thanks in advance!!




I see others recommended the Tweeds and I cannot say enough about Pink Tweed. It's fabulous for pale skin. I really adore it and the best thing is that it's realllllly hard to over do it on that blush.


----------



## caley

I bought my first Chanel product! 

I got the Illusion D'Ombre eyeshadow in Ebloui. I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Mette

caley said:


> I bought my first Chanel product!
> 
> I got the Illusion D'Ombre eyeshadow in Ebloui. I can't wait to use it!


Enjoy!  Chanel products (on the whole) are beautiful to use.


----------



## OMG3kids

shoeaddictklw said:


> I see others recommended the Tweeds and I cannot say enough about Pink Tweed. It's fabulous for pale skin. I really adore it and the best thing is that it's realllllly hard to over do it on that blush.



I guess I'll have to go check the tweeds out.    Gee, another trip to the Chanel counter.  Yeehaw!


----------



## Bethc

Sneak peeks at the new collection... I'm in trouble!

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/07/sneek-peak-aquillaries-de-chanel.html


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Too much pink for me, I wish it was more varied color wise


----------



## nicci404

nicci404 said:


> http://joeychong.wordpress.com/2011/07/15/aquarelles-de-chanel-makeup-collection-for-summer-2011/
> 
> I just found her blog - really nice. I really wish we got this collection for summer  I really like the textured palette.


 

I'm glad Neimans is getting this collection. According to the blog I found it on last week, it felt like another Asia exclusive collection. Now, I wish I did not get Pink Cloud on Ebay last year! This is my kind of collection! I definitely want the palette


----------



## sjunky13

nicci404 said:


> I'm glad Neimans is getting this collection. According to the blog I found it on last week, it felt like another Asia exclusive collection. Now, I wish I did not get Pink Cloud on Ebay last year! This is my kind of collection! I definitely want the palette


 Same here. I got Pink Cloud already. It is super duper light. No pigment at all. I got the RCS in Royallieu too. I have the nail polish too!
I just need the shadow single in Gris and the Beige highlighter blush eye palette. 

Well since I have most, Including the next collection after this small one  .  I am not excited for any new collections. I have Fauve , Logons and Twighlight shadows too. 
Untill Holiday I guess. My wallet is happy!

Now I can focus on those gorgeous Guerlain palettes!


----------



## pupeluv

Do you guys think Pink Cloud is not wothy of getting? I'm fair, probably a NC 15/20ish and these are Euro right? so the Rose Petale may be a little different than the US version...at least this is a small collection so there's not too much damage.


----------



## sjunky13

pupeluv said:


> Do you guys think Pink Cloud is not wothy of getting? I'm fair, probably a NC 15/20ish and these are Euro right? so the Rose Petale may be a little different than the US version...at least this is a small collection so there's not too much damage.


 I have Rose Petal and love it.
Pink Cloud does not show up on me at all. I am NC20. If you use more of it, it looks chalky. It maybe can give a glow. That is it. 
I was upset when I got it in the mail. 
Do you remember Winter? It looks just like that.


----------



## OMG3kids

Oh geez! Love the pale pinks!


----------



## elisaq

Bethc said:


> Sneak peeks at the new collection... I'm in trouble!
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/07/sneek-peak-aquillaries-de-chanel.html



ooh I love that photo!  I got a lot of color this summer (despite using tons of sunscreen daily), so I wonder if any of these products would look good on me (or even show up).  I love the single shadows so would love to pick up that Gris, and of course I'll want the beautiful highlighter...  Thanks to you & Nicci for the heads up!  Now I'll have to stalk my local NM!


----------



## hannahsophia

Bethc said:


> Sneak peeks at the new collection... I'm in trouble!
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/07/sneek-peak-aquillaries-de-chanel.html


 

i don't understand why they'd be releasing this in august if they already have fall out....


----------



## sjunky13

hannahsophia said:


> i don't understand why they'd be releasing this in august if they already have fall out....


 Peter Philips has decided to release small collections now. Like MAC.
These products and the ones in the future collections are all repromotes and other country exclusives.

What does Fall have to do with it? Just wondering? It is a small collection, just like Soulfull eyes was in Europe. 

You will see a lot more of that going forward.


----------



## hannahsophia

sjunky13 said:


> Peter Philips has decided to release small collections now. Like MAC.
> These products and the ones in the future collections are all repromotes and other country exclusives.
> 
> What does Fall have to do with it? Just wondering? It is a small collection, just like Soulfull eyes was in Europe.
> 
> You will see a lot more of that going forward.


 
I just thought it was interesting they were releasing "Aquarelles de Chanel, as featured in the *Spring/Summer 2011* Haute Couture " when Fall 2011 is out already. I would have expected this sooner.


----------



## sjunky13

hannahsophia said:


> I just thought it was interesting they were releasing "Aquarelles de Chanel, as featured in the *Spring/Summer 2011* Haute Couture " when Fall 2011 is out already. I would have expected this sooner.


 
I understand. But these were recently released in Asia. See in the states we get fall before anyone else. 
They will get things later than us. So wihile they are accually getting summer in June and July, we get fall. LOL.

I think the brothers ( owners of Chanel) are also trying to get the same things globaly. At least that is the rumour.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Will Aquillaries  be available anywhere else other than NM? I will be so happy to play with Pink Cloud! I think it will look good on my super pale winter skin. Also happy to try Royallieu after seeing it featured on Cafe Makeup.


----------



## sjunky13

shoeaddictklw said:


> Will Aquillaries  be available anywhere else other than NM? I will be so happy to play with Pink Cloud! I think it will look good on my super pale winter skin. Also happy to try Royallieu after seeing it featured on Cafe Makeup.


 they are both soooo sheer . I think NC 5 and 10 will look great with it.


----------



## nicci404

sjunky13 said:


> Same here. I got Pink Cloud already. It is super duper light. No pigment at all. I got the RCS in Royallieu too. I have the nail polish too!
> I just need the shadow single in Gris and the Beige highlighter blush eye palette.
> 
> Well since I have most, Including the next collection after this small one . I am not excited for any new collections. I have Fauve , Logons and Twighlight shadows too.
> Untill Holiday I guess. My wallet is happy!
> 
> Now I can focus on those gorgeous Guerlain palettes!


 
Yea, I was disappointed with Pink Cloud. I had to really pack it on and it wasn't worth it. The finished look was not that great. I got it because I am pretty pale but no luck. So I ended up giving it to my friend.


----------



## 8seventeen19

sjunky13 said:


> they are both soooo sheer . I think NC 5 and 10 will look great with it.



I am 15/20 now so I definitely don't think it's a 'now' color, but definitely in the winter when I am darn near a 5.  Thanks for the heads up though, I will definitely have to try them out before just buying. Also glad that I didn't just buy one site unseen off ebay either.


----------



## sjunky13

shoeaddictklw said:


> I am 15/20 now so I definitely don't think it's a 'now' color, but definitely in the winter when I am darn near a 5.  Thanks for the heads up though, I will definitely have to try them out before just buying. Also glad that I didn't just buy one site unseen off ebay either.


 
Yeah, At least you can try it on first. On the models , it looked great. who knows if they just used that though. LOL


----------



## sjunky13

nicci404 said:


> Yea, I was disappointed with Pink Cloud. I had to really pack it on and it wasn't worth it. The finished look was not that great. I got it because I am pretty pale but no luck. So I ended up giving it to my friend.


 You sound like me. I buy them from a friend, or on ebay. I always want the exclusives, always. But some just suck. LOL. 
This was used once and is at the back of my blush drawer.


----------



## 8seventeen19

sjunky13 said:


> Yeah, At least you can try it on first. On the models , it looked great. who knows if they just used that though. LOL


I HATE that about their runway shows. It's never _only _what they say.


----------



## sjunky13

shoeaddictklw said:


> I HATE that about their runway shows. It's never _only _what they say.


 I have been watching a lot of the behind the runways videos and Peter Phillips gives direction and I am like . HMM. You sure?

I once saw a video of the making of a Dolce and Gabanna ad. They showed Mac and other brands being used on the face chart. it happens all the time.


----------



## pupeluv

sjunky13 said:


> I have Rose Petal and love it.
> Pink Cloud does not show up on me at all. I am NC20. If you use more of it, it looks chalky. It maybe can give a glow. That is it.
> I was upset when I got it in the mail.
> Do you remember Winter? It looks just like that.


 
Thanks for replying, Winter is pretty light, almost like a highlighter, I guess Pink Cloud could be used for that...not sure I want to purchase that just to be used for a highlighter though. I like Rose Petale also but when I think of the Euro version I wondered if that was the difference Karla talking about here, http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/vive-la-difference-chanel-rose-petale/


----------



## sjunky13

pupeluv said:


> Thanks for replying, Winter is pretty light, almost like a highlighter, I guess Pink Cloud could be used for that...not sure I want to purchase that just to be used for a highlighter though. I like Rose Petale also but when I think of the Euro version I wondered if that was the difference Karla talking about here, http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/vive-la-difference-chanel-rose-petale/


 
Yes they are different. Main difference is that US blushes have oil in them. Making them simular. 
I don't know if this colction will bring us the Euro Rose Petal. My Rose Petal looks nothing like her swatches. I find her swatches off and she swatches very very heavy. So I never go by her pics. I prefer Thebeautylookbook. She gets it right for me a lot.

Pink Cloud was chalky as a highlighter on me. I think on super fair, pale skin it can look great. 
Thank god they haven't had the euro blushes here, except for LE's. I prefer the US ones. But have been loving the round pan shadows as you can use them wet and they give off great pigment.


----------



## sjunky13

Look at this comment from Karla's blog. I heard something kinda simular from my friend in Chanel Beaute Corporate. But this post was last year and it never happened. 


Well, all this Chanel story is not really a problem of consistency but more of rivalry between the two Wertheimer brothers, one in Paris, the other in NYC. What is true for makeup is also true for fragrance ( for a long time, the US lineup has nothing to do with the french one), skincare and promotional activities. Never ever, will you see a GWP, a Gift set or any form of promotional activities in European markets and specially in the french market.
 Apparently, it seems that the french team has finally won their battle ( certainly due to the recent loss in sales in the US,and the strong grwoth in the european and asian markets..)
 Well anyway, it seems more rational for me that two products with different shades and texture do not carry the same ref number and name&#8230; after I guess, they will slightly alter the french version in order to have a more in between version &#8230;.


----------



## Bethc

Interesting... I just looked at all of my newer additions, all bought in the US and they all say Made in France?  The quads are all square pans, which I thought was only in the US?


----------



## rivoli

Bethc said:


> Interesting... I just looked at all of my newer additions, all bought in the US and they all say Made in France?  The quads are all square pans, which I thought was only in the US?



Chanel makes some products in France for the U.S. market.  They may be made in France, but only available for purchase in the U.S.  

I don't know how the rumor got started that all U.S.-formula blushes are made in the U.S.  Not so.  Has never been so.


----------



## Bethc

rivoli said:


> Chanel makes some products in France for the U.S. market.  They may be made in France, but only available for purchase in the U.S.
> 
> I don't know how the rumor got started that all U.S.-formula blushes are made in the U.S.  Not so.  Has never been so.



Got it!  I think I may be over thinking my blush, lol


----------



## 8seventeen19

sjunky13 said:


> Yes they are different. Main difference is that US blushes have oil in them. Making them simular.
> *I don't know if this collection will bring us the Euro Rose Petal*. My Rose Petal looks nothing like her swatches. I find her swatches off and she swatches very very heavy. So I never go by her pics. I prefer Thebeautylookbook. She gets it right for me a lot.
> 
> Pink Cloud was chalky as a highlighter on me. I think on super fair, pale skin it can look great.
> Thank god they haven't had the euro blushes here, except for LE's. I prefer the US ones. But have been loving the round pan shadows as you can use them wet and they give off great pigment.



They are strikingly different and I was curious about this too. It only seems natural that since this was an Asia exclusive that it be the EU version, but who knows they could just be re-promoting what's already at the counter. Honestly, the more I think about it, the more I think it's the latter since it would be incredibly confusing to have to Rose Petal's!


----------



## pupeluv

shoeaddictklw said:


> They are strikingly different and I was curious about this too. It only seems natural that since this was an Asia exclusive that it be the EU version, but who knows they could just be re-promoting what's already at the counter. Honestly, the more I think about it, the more I think it's the latter since it would be incredibly confusing to have to Rose Petal's!


 

I think your right, having two different (formula/shades) of Rose Petals released in the U.S. would really throw alot of people off.


----------



## maggiesze1

Free shipping at Chanel.com at any price with code: *0711BEAUTY*. Good till July 29th!


----------



## pond23

^ Thank you for the code!


----------



## jpgoeth

Bethc said:


> Sneak peeks at the new collection... I'm in trouble!
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/07/sneek-peak-aquillaries-de-chanel.html



Wow love the highlighter!  I'm interested in the eyeshadow too but it looks kins of plain from these promo shots.


----------



## jpgoeth

maggiesze1 said:


> Free shipping at Chanel.com at any price with code: *0711BEAUTY*. Good till July 29th!



Thanks!  Now I might have to get that byzantine blush...


----------



## jan1nec

thanks for the code that means I have to buy the topkapi


----------



## Bethc

jan1nec said:


> thanks for the code that means I have to buy the topkapi



Yes, you do!!  You will not be sorry!


----------



## nicci404

jan1nec said:


> thanks for the code that means I have to buy the topkapi


 
same here, I did today!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I am in love with Topkapi and I know I will hit pan on it. I am thinking about getting a backup because there really isn't a lot of product in this quad (which was kind of shocking with the price increase) but I am having reservations because it's creasing on me. I have never had a problem with creasing with anything with or without primer. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## OMG3kids

^^Oh no!!!  I've never had creasing w/any of my Chanel eye shadow, and don't wear a primer.  And I'm an _oily beast_!  I hope you find a primer or something that works.  Those Topkapi colors are really quite gorgeous. 
 I can't afford (or justify) another eye shadow purchase right now, or it would be in my hot little hands.


----------



## girlygirl3

shoeaddictklw said:


> I am in love with Topkapi and I know I will hit pan on it. I am thinking about getting a backup because there really isn't a lot of product in this quad (which was kind of shocking with the price increase) but I am having reservations because it's creasing on me. I have never had a problem with creasing with anything with or without primer. Anyone else having this problem?


 
No, I haven't experienced creasing, but I haven't worn it in a couple of weeks because I'm savoring it!  Also though, we're experiencing a heat wave, so I'm not taking it out


----------



## 8seventeen19

girlygirl3 said:


> No, I haven't experienced creasing, but I haven't worn it in a couple of weeks because I'm savoring it!  Also though, we're experiencing a heat wave, so I'm not taking it out



I would think that's what was causing it, but my Illusion d'Ombre's are staying put. Interesting. The colors are pretty unique to their singles line so I may end up just biting the bullet and buying another one. My SA only had 2 left when I went last Friday. I love the pigment on them though and they're definitely unlike the other singles or even quads for that matter.


----------



## 8seventeen19

OMG3kids said:


> ^^Oh no!!!  I've never had creasing w/any of my Chanel eye shadow, and don't wear a primer.  And I'm an _oily beast_!  I hope you find a primer or something that works.  Those Topkapi colors are really quite gorgeous.
> I can't afford (or justify) another eye shadow purchase right now, or it would be in my hot little hands.



Well, I've bought way too much makeup just in the past two months so I cannot really justify another one, but it is just so unique to anything I've ever seen them put out.

I got the UD naked palette around Christmas last year hoping I would get the color payoff and texture of these but was absolutely let down so I've been looking for something like this for awhile.


----------



## girlygirl3

shoeaddictklw said:


> I would think that's what was causing it, but my Illusion d'Ombre's are staying put. Interesting. The colors are pretty unique to their singles line so I may end up just biting the bullet and buying another one. My SA only had 2 left when I went last Friday. I love the pigment on them though and they're definitely unlike the other singles or even quads for that matter.


 
Oh I agree about the pigment!  I have Enigma and Winter Nights and I'm so disappointed in them.  I'm thrilled with Topkapi's pigmentation!  In this heat, I'm wearing e/s and they're staying put even through the heatwave.  I do use NARS e/s primer.

I have yet to try the Illusion d'Ombres only because I have two of Armani's.  There are just so many of these I can hoard.


----------



## 8seventeen19

girlygirl3 said:


> Oh I agree about the pigment!  I have Enigma and Winter Nights and I'm so disappointed in them.  I'm thrilled with Topkapi's pigmentation!  In this heat, I'm wearing e/s and they're staying put even through the heatwave.  I do use NARS e/s primer.
> 
> I have yet to try the Illusion d'Ombres only because I have two of Armani's.  There are just so many of these I can hoard.



 Nuh uh!!! I have not tried Armani and that's probably a good thing!! I am lusting for more colors in the Illusion line.


----------



## sjunky13

Does anyone have the Cleansing water? How are you liking it? 
I hate heavy fragranced products. I have it and haven't used it yet.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I have it and like it. I'm not sure I would re-purchase, a little pricy for what it does. I haven't noticed a fragrance at all, but I did read about others not liking the fragrance.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> Oh I agree about the pigment! I have Enigma and Winter Nights and I'm so disappointed in them. I'm thrilled with Topkapi's pigmentation! In this heat, I'm wearing e/s and they're staying put even through the heatwave. I do use NARS e/s primer.
> 
> I have yet to try the Illusion d'Ombres only because I have two of Armani's. There are just so many of these I can hoard.


 
I have 2 Armani ETK and 2 Chanel d'Ombres. I found they are very similar once applied, but the shades are different. So I think you could hoard it least one 


I'm thinking about taking advantage of the free shipping, can't decide between the Prelude quad or another d'Ombres


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Well since it is LE, I ordered the Byzantine Blush - JC Blush in Rouge. The first time I saw the color I was sure it wouldn't be something I would like. But I haven't found a bad review yet! Just need the right brush and a light hand I guess :wondering


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> Does anyone have the Cleansing water? How are you liking it?
> I hate heavy fragranced products. I have it and haven't used it yet.



^ I bought 2 of the Cleansing Waters. They smell like alcohol and are a bit drying. I am probably going to return my backup soon. I was disappointed in this product. It removes makeup okay. I still had some traces of liquid foundation.


----------



## nicci404

pond23 said:


> ^ I bought 2 of the Cleansing Waters. They smell like alcohol and are a bit drying. I am probably going to return my backup soon. I was disappointed in this product. It removes makeup okay. I still had some traces of liquid foundation.



I agree. I ended up returning mine. It didn't take off most of my make-up and I don't even wear much. I could smell a strong fragrance and didn't like that it had alcohol in it, it dries out my skin and then I break out. I was really excited about this but that was short lived unfortunately.


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> I have 2 Armani ETK and 2 Chanel d'Ombres. I found they are very similar once applied, but the shades are different. So I think you could hoard it least one
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about taking advantage of the free shipping, can't decide between the Prelude quad or another d'Ombres



what d'Ombres do you have already? 

I didn't get Prelude cause I felt like I could replicate it w/similar colored shadows. I think I would go for the d'Ombres


----------



## jmh

sjunky13 said:


> Does anyone have the Cleansing water? How are you liking it?
> I hate heavy fragranced products. I have it and haven't used it yet.



I tried it in the store and it hardly removed my make up and definitely doesn't remove any eye make up. However, I have Bioderma Sensibio and don't think it removes enough either. It is probably very gentle. I took the PH of Sensibio and it was 5 ish.


----------



## jmh

Any suggestion for removing the Illusion D'Ombre's. I love them however, it seems like a lot of effort to remove them at night. I have been using the Chanel Biophase , it usually takes at least 3 applications to remove it all.


----------



## jadecee

sjunky13 said:


> Does anyone have the Cleansing water? How are you liking it?
> I hate heavy fragranced products. I have it and haven't used it yet.


 
Unlike everyone else in here, I quite liked the cleansing water.  It smells exactly like the rest of the eau douceur line so I guess the fragrance part of it is personal preference.  I loved the toner so when this cleansing water came out it was a win for me.  I think it takes off makeup fine.  Only thing is if you have waterproof eyeliner on or waterproof eye makeup you'll need to go with something stronger like their biphase eye makeup remover first.  The cleansing water is meant to be gentle.


----------



## sophiae

Does anyone use the Soleil De Tan bronzing base?  If so, how do you like it?  Do you think it would be good on someone with skin that's already medium/olive toned?  I am thinking of getting this to use as a contour...


----------



## rivoli

jmh said:


> Any suggestion for removing the Illusion D'Ombre's. I love them however, it seems like a lot of effort to remove them at night. I have been using the Chanel Biophase , it usually takes at least 3 applications to remove it all.



Shu cleansing oil works well (well, it seems to work well for everything!)


----------



## pupeluv

I just got back from Neimans and the SA looked in her book that Aquillaries ship date is July 25th and it usually takes two weeks or so to get it to the store.


----------



## 8seventeen19

pupeluv said:


> I just got back from Neimans and the SA looked in her book that Aquillaries ship date is July 25th and it usually takes two weeks or so to get it to the store.



Thank you for the info!


----------



## pupeluv

shoeaddictklw said:


> Thank you for the info!


 

Ya welcome


----------



## cassandra22007

I have to hand it to Chanel makeup for withstanding the heat today... I was skeptical and kinda though my makeup would literally slide off my face when I walked out the door today, but surprisingly it stayed in place almost perfectly and I had to be outside waaaay more than I had hoped today (including a painful uphill trek across a campus). My eye makeup didn't budge one bit. 

I ordered two more of the eyeshadow pots from Norstroms on the 17th because I wanted to get a few things from the anniversary sale, and it is taking 9 DAYS for my package to arrive. I've ranted about Norstroms.com on the Dior NP thread quite a bit, but I've just had it with that company. There is a Norstroms 10 miles away from me and I have definitely learned my lesson about not ordering from their website. They never send me e-mail or shipping confirmation, and if you order several cosmetic items they have a tendency to ship each item individually from a different store. ARGH!


----------



## jennified_

I've been on a Chanel binge lately.. am in LOVE with the Blossom Glossimer and the Loose Powder! Such a good price for sooo much product. Have any of you got Fauve Ombre Essentialle? What other colors can you pair it with besides Taupe Grise?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> what d'Ombres do you have already?
> 
> I didn't get Prelude cause I felt like I could replicate it w/similar colored shadows. I think I would go for the d'Ombres


 
I feel the same way about the Prelude quad, that's why I keep finding something else instead of it. I have Illusiore and Emerveille. Next I think want the one with green in it, Epatant.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

cassandra22007 said:


> I have to hand it to Chanel makeup for withstanding the heat today... I was skeptical and kinda though my makeup would literally slide off my face when I walked out the door today, but surprisingly it stayed in place almost perfectly and I had to be outside waaaay more than I had hoped today (including a painful uphill trek across a campus). My eye makeup didn't budge one bit.
> 
> I ordered two more of the eyeshadow pots from Norstroms on the 17th because I wanted to get a few things from the anniversary sale, and it is taking 9 DAYS for my package to arrive. I've ranted about Norstroms.com on the Dior NP thread quite a bit, but I've just had it with that company. There is a Norstroms 10 miles away from me and I have definitely learned my lesson about not ordering from their website. They never send me e-mail or shipping confirmation, and if you order several cosmetic items they have a tendency to ship each item individually from a different store. ARGH!


 
I have to agree with you, Nordies shipping stinks. My order from the Anniv. sale took forever too.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

jmh said:


> Any suggestion for removing the Illusion D'Ombre's. I love them however, it seems like a lot of effort to remove them at night. I have been using the Chanel Biophase , it usually takes at least 3 applications to remove it all.


 
My HG eye makeup remover is Bobbi Brown Instant *Long Wear*. It removes everything in one or two swipes.


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> I have 2 Armani ETK and 2 Chanel d'Ombres. I found they are very similar once applied, but the shades are different. So I think you could hoard it least one
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about taking advantage of the free shipping, can't decide between the Prelude quad or another d'Ombres


 
Oh, that's right - the free shipping - Enabler!

The item that I really want (I already have Topkapi) is Blossom glossimer.  So, I may just have to indulge and get the $5 shipping and ...


----------



## jmh

Thank-you, I am going to try get a sample of BB from their counter and maybe order a small Shu oil.



rivoli said:


> Shu cleansing oil works well (well, it seems to work well for everything!)



it'sanaddiction
My HG eye makeup remover is Bobbi Brown Instant Long Wear. It removes everything in one or two swipes.


----------



## sjunky13

I hate the cleansing water. I bought my favorite Claudelie today. The Chanel one did nothing for me and also dried me out. It is horrible. For those that do like it, I am happy because it does smell nice and the packaging is really nice.

For those that hated it, I swear by Claudile. It takes off everything! You skin is left soft and glowy and clean! Love it.


----------



## jan1nec

weeee back ordered topkapi! any idea when should I expect it? at least i have my blossum gloss to hold me over


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

pupeluv said:


> I just got back from Neimans and the SA looked in her book that Aquillaries ship date is July 25th and it usually takes two weeks or so to get it to the store.



Hi, can you please share with us what Neimans this is because I've called the ones in and around my city & unfortunately the SAs had NO clue what I was talking about  I really want a few items form this collection so I would GREATLY appreciate your help!!! Thank you in advance


----------



## jpgoeth

cassandra22007 said:


> I have to hand it to Chanel makeup for withstanding the heat today... I was skeptical and kinda though my makeup would literally slide off my face when I walked out the door today, but surprisingly it stayed in place almost perfectly and I had to be outside waaaay more than I had hoped today (including a painful uphill trek across a campus). My eye makeup didn't budge one bit.
> 
> I ordered two more of the eyeshadow pots from Norstroms on the 17th because I wanted to get a few things from the anniversary sale, and it is taking 9 DAYS for my package to arrive. I've ranted about Norstroms.com on the Dior NP thread quite a bit, but I've just had it with that company. There is a Norstroms 10 miles away from me and I have definitely learned my lesson about not ordering from their website. They never send me e-mail or shipping confirmation, and if you order several cosmetic items they have a tendency to ship each item individually from a different store. ARGH!



I was just complaining about Nordstroms shipping last night - ever notice how they'll send a single tube of lipstick in a giant box with a whole tree's worth of paper stuffed in it?  Like, seriously?


----------



## misstrine85

jennified_ said:


> I've been on a Chanel binge lately.. am in LOVE with the Blossom Glossimer and the Loose Powder! Such a good price for sooo much product. Have any of you got Fauve Ombre Essentialle? What other colors can you pair it with besides Taupe Grise?


 
I use it with Safari as well.


----------



## pond23

jpgoeth said:


> I was just complaining about Nordstroms shipping last night - ever notice how they'll send a single tube of lipstick in a giant box with a whole tree's worth of paper stuffed in it? Like, seriously?


 
^ I know! They drive me crazy with their packaging! I once bought 2 lipsticks and 1 lip gloss from Nordstrom.com. Each arrived from a different store. There were 3 huge boxes sitting in my entry hallway, and my sister thought I had gone on a huge shopping spree. She didn't believe that all I had bought were three tiny makeup items. 

Nordstrom is a huge company. It should not be that difficult for them to have a good supply of smaller boxes.


----------



## AutumnJade

pond23 said:


> ^ I know! They drive me crazy with their packaging! I once bought 2 lipsticks and 1 lip gloss from Nordstrom.com. Each arrived from a different store. There were 3 huge boxes sitting in my entry hallway, and my sister thought I had gone on a huge shopping spree. She didn't believe that all I had bought were three tiny makeup items.
> 
> Nordstrom is a huge company. It should not be that difficult for them to have a good supply of smaller boxes.



Hmm, I just made my first Chanel purchase from them two weeks ago. A lipstick and glossimer. I still haven't received either but it appears that they shipped separately. It took almost two weeks for them to ship it out. Is this the standard for them? 
Btw, I'm totally excited about receiving both after viewing this thread. 

Please tell me ladies (since I haven't yet experienced it myself) what is it about the Chanel that you like so much? At first I thought maybe it was just the name, but after breaking down and purchasing a YSL lipstick that I could actually sample at Sephora, I am in love with the formula of the lipstick. 
I've always loved the looks of the eyeshadow quads but didn't know if they would really be different than any other eyeshadow. 
I hope that doesn't come across as harsh, I've just always been a cheaper cosmetic girl and hadn't really noticed a difference in anything until lately.


----------



## jpgoeth

pond23 said:


> ^ I know! They drive me crazy with their packaging! I once bought 2 lipsticks and 1 lip gloss from Nordstrom.com. Each arrived from a different store. *There were 3 huge boxes sitting in my entry hallway, and my sister thought I had gone on a huge shopping spree*. She didn't believe that all I had bought were three tiny makeup items.
> 
> Nordstrom is a huge company. It should not be that difficult for them to have a good supply of smaller boxes.



LOL I know!  I'll order 3 things from nordies and when they arrive DH will start getting antsy - "How much did you BUY?"  So cute.


----------



## jmh

AutumnJade said:


> Please tell me ladies (since I haven't yet experienced it myself) what is it about the Chanel that you like so much? At first I thought maybe it was just the name, but after breaking down and purchasing a YSL lipstick that I could actually sample at Sephora, I am in love with the formula of the lipstick.
> I've always loved the looks of the eyeshadow quads but didn't know if they would really be different than any other eyeshadow.
> I hope that doesn't come across as harsh, I've just always been a cheaper cosmetic girl and hadn't really noticed a difference in anything until lately.



Honestly, part of the Chanel appeal for me is the beautiful classic packaging and I am willing to pay extra for it. The shadows are very nice because they can easily be used wet or dry and are long lasting. I also like packaging that includes mirrors. I don't think Chanel shadows are dramatic in comparison to other brands like MAC which can be too much for me sometimes. You can always go to a counter and test some shadows before committing to purchase.


----------



## Bethc

This is interesting, from Nordstroms.com/shipping, instead of focusing on the extra packaging and fuel, they reuse boxes.

_Green Shipping:
In our continued effort to minimize waste and lessen our impact on the environment, please note that your order may arrive in a slightly used shipping box.
_


----------



## jmh

I have no complaints about Nordstrom's right now. I opened an account to purchase Anniversary Sale items early and they sent me a $20 gift card already.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Bethc said:


> This is interesting, from Nordstroms.com/shipping, instead of focusing on the extra packaging and fuel, they reuse boxes.
> 
> _Green Shipping:
> In our continued effort to minimize waste and lessen our impact on the environment, please note that your order may arrive in a slightly used shipping box.
> _



Also, you'd want a box that is much smaller than the smallest Nordies uses because it would be easy to loose in the UPS truck!


----------



## pupeluv

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi, can you please share with us what Neimans this is because I've called the ones in and around my city & unfortunately the SAs had NO clue what I was talking about  I really want a few items form this collection so I would GREATLY appreciate your help!!! Thank you in advance


 
In Atlanta at Lenox Square, your welcome HTH


----------



## jmh

pupeluv, Do you live in Atlanta?


----------



## Bethc

Izzy's Mom said:


> Also, you'd want a box that is much smaller than the smallest Nordies uses because it would be easy to loose in the UPS truck!



I didn't say I wanted a smaller box.   But I don't understand why they package  each item individually, so I get 5 boxes instead of one, that's all.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Bethc said:


> I didn't say I wanted a smaller box.   I just don't understand why I need each item individually wrapped, so I get 5 boxes, instead of one, that's all.



I mis-typed and meant to "say" you wouldn't want a much smaller box given the chance of shipping loss. I did not mean offense or intend to imply anything negative toward you or your comments regarding your frustrations with Nordstrom's shipping.


----------



## nicci404

does anyone have any suggestions for a concealer that is similar to the one offered by Chanel? I have gone through two of the long lasting concealers and ready to buy another but not sure if I want to repurchase or find something new? I like the texture of the Chanel one and that it is gel based/creamy but I am curious to see if there is something better?! I dislike stick concealers.


----------



## pupeluv

jmh said:


> pupeluv, Do you live in Atlanta?


 
I used to live in Brookhaven which is down the street from Phipps & Lenox, now I'm more in the burbs. Are you in the burbs or in town? We may be neighbors and not even know it.

Sorry ladies for being OT


----------



## spylove22

I bought the 2 l/s from nordies anniversary sale.


----------



## exotikittenx

Do any of you know how to find out about special events like store makeup artist and facial events?  They never seem to contact me about them even though I've purchased makeup and receive promo cards from the store.


----------



## jmh

pupeluv said:


> I used to live in Brookhaven which is down the street from Phipps & Lenox, now I'm more in the burbs. Are you in the burbs or in town? We may be neighbors and not even know it.
> 
> Sorry ladies for being OT



I am in Dawsonville right now.  Our house is o the market, we are trying to get back down to Buckhead.


----------



## cassandra22007

jpgoeth said:


> I was just complaining about Nordstroms shipping last night - ever notice how they'll send a single tube of lipstick in a giant box with a whole tree's worth of paper stuffed in it?  Like, seriously?



I know!! A few months ago I ordered 4 bottles of nail polish...1 shipped from one store, and 3 shipped from a different store and the 3 were each in an individual huge box. Why??? 

Still waiting for my package... I ordered it on the 17th and I'm not even supposed to get it until tomorrow! It isn't even traveling that far (Davenport IA to DC, which I have driven many times in 13 hours). I could have walked here faster.


----------



## cassandra22007

LOL! Not two seconds after I posted my previous post, UPS showed up. So the tracking info for my packages wasn't even accurate, and one of the boxes had no tracking at all despite coming from the same place. I'm like cracking up right now about this:


----------



## 19flowers

exotikittenx said:


> Do any of you know how to find out about special events like store makeup artist and facial events? They never seem to contact me about them even though I've purchased makeup and receive promo cards from the store.


 
You can call the store and speak to the Counter Manager at Chanel -- ask to be put on their list for the next event.


----------



## exotikittenx

19flowers said:


> You can call the store and speak to the Counter Manager at Chanel -- ask to be put on their list for the next event.




Oh.  That's probably the obvious thing to do LOL!


----------



## jpgoeth

cassandra22007 said:


> LOL! Not two seconds after I posted my previous post, UPS showed up. So the tracking info for my packages wasn't even accurate, and one of the boxes had no tracking at all despite coming from the same place. I'm like cracking up right now about this:



Exactly what I mean!  And then you have all this extra trash to deal with!


----------



## jpgoeth

So GREAT news!  My eye dr wants me to get NEW eye makeup to use for the next few months (as soon as I'm allowed to wear it again - still restricted! ).  Excellent makeup shopping opportunity!  Advice?  I want to get a few things that will carry me through these times without duplicating anything that I already have.

Eyeliner - not a huge deal for me.  I have the stylo yeux waterproof in cassis and espresso and a bunch of those gift-size black YSL pencils.  Well I have more than that but those are the only ones I use!  I was thinking of getting a dark blue... maybe marine? 

Eyeshadow... I have kind of a lot.  I have kaska beige, dunes, birds of paradise, topkapi (unused), and rose envolee quads; the ombres perlees quint (one unopened, not sure I want to open it though); vanilla, heather rose, safari, taupe gris, deep taupe, and vert khaki singles; torrent and splash liquid e/s (can't remember what they are called); and ilusion d'ombre in emerveille (unused).  I'm thinking one quad and a few extras.  Enigma has been on my list for awhile, but I'm not sure it will be versatile enough.  Maybe prelude but it seems a little boring to me and I use dunes much less than I expected to.  Also thinking of getting another ilusion d'ombre in epatant.  I don't have any of the duos.  (I have tons from other brands too, but I use chanel almost exclusively now)

Mascara - I was just going to open a new tube of my usual YSL - unless there's something new and wonderful that I should try?

I'm probably going to get new concealer and everyday foundation just to be on the safe side since that stuff does end up in my eyes on occasion. 

I feel like none of the things that are on my list really go together - that's the other thing, I have to be able to use all the new stuff together!  I'm semi-open to other brands maybe to test out something small, like a single eyeshadow or eyeliner (I know this is the Chanel thread, but I tend to like everyone's taste in makeup here!).  I'm shooting to spend around $200-$250 before tax and shipping for eye stuff.  Help?!


----------



## pond23

^ My dream come true *jpgoeth*! Your doctor giving you a 'prescription' for new eye makeup! 

I love the silky, almost creamy texture of the eye shadow duos. The colors are not very exciting, but I have and love Misty-Soft (this has a beautiful slightly shimmery plummy-taupe in it) and Khaki-Clair. Quad-wise, I really like Winter Nights and Demure, and am planning to purchase Mystic Eyes and Murano soon. Shadow single-wise, I am very excited to buy Fauve when it is released here. In the Stylo Yeux eye liners, I would recommend Marine and Celadon. Marine really brightens the eyes! HTH!


----------



## jpgoeth

pond23 said:


> ^ My dream come true *jpgoeth*! Your doctor giving you a 'prescription' for new eye makeup!
> 
> I love the silky, almost creamy texture of the eye shadow duos. The colors are not very exciting, but I have and love Misty-Soft (this has a beautiful slightly shimmery plummy-taupe in it) and Khaki-Clair. Quad-wise, I really like Winter Nights and Demure, and am planning to purchase Mystic Eyes and Murano soon. Shadow single-wise, I am very excited to buy Fauve when it is released here. In the Stylo Yeux eye liners, I would recommend Marine and Celadon. Marine really brightens the eyes! HTH!



He even offered to write a prescription to give to DH!  LOL!  Love that guy.

I wanted the misty-soft duo when it came out but never got it, so that would probably be a good purchase.  I was also looking at spices or demure for a quad.  Marine sounds like it'd be great for me - is it obviously blue on (as opposed to just looking dark)?  Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## bunnches

jpgoeth said:


> So GREAT news! My eye dr wants me to get NEW eye makeup to use for the next few months (as soon as I'm allowed to wear it again - still restricted! ). Excellent makeup shopping opportunity! Advice? I want to get a few things that will carry me through these times without duplicating anything that I already have.
> 
> Eyeliner - not a huge deal for me. I have the stylo yeux waterproof in cassis and espresso and a bunch of those gift-size black YSL pencils. Well I have more than that but those are the only ones I use! I was thinking of getting a dark blue... maybe marine?
> 
> Eyeshadow... I have kind of a lot. I have kaska beige, dunes, birds of paradise, topkapi (unused), and rose envolee quads; the ombres perlees quint (one unopened, not sure I want to open it though); vanilla, heather rose, safari, taupe gris, deep taupe, and vert khaki singles; torrent and splash liquid e/s (can't remember what they are called); and ilusion d'ombre in emerveille (unused). I'm thinking one quad and a few extras. Enigma has been on my list for awhile, but I'm not sure it will be versatile enough. Maybe prelude but it seems a little boring to me and I use dunes much less than I expected to. Also thinking of getting another ilusion d'ombre in epatant. I don't have any of the duos. (I have tons from other brands too, but I use chanel almost exclusively now)
> 
> Mascara - I was just going to open a new tube of my usual YSL - unless there's something new and wonderful that I should try?
> 
> I'm probably going to get new concealer and everyday foundation just to be on the safe side since that stuff does end up in my eyes on occasion.
> 
> I feel like none of the things that are on my list really go together - that's the other thing, I have to be able to use all the new stuff together! I'm semi-open to other brands maybe to test out something small, like a single eyeshadow or eyeliner (I know this is the Chanel thread, but I tend to like everyone's taste in makeup here!). I'm shooting to spend around $200-$250 before tax and shipping for eye stuff. Help?!


 
Wow!  Sounds like you have a fun shopping trip coming up!  Have you seen the Lilium quad?  I just used it today actually, and the colors are really beautiful.  I used the light green all over and highlighted with the brown and used the dark green as eyeliner.  Its pretty versatile cause you could use more of the brown or more of the green depending on how subtle or vibrant you want to look.  The marine is gorgeous too, but I have green eyes and I dont think it will look right.


----------



## bagshopr

Just got this in my mail:

Free Shipping with any order on chanel.com.  Code 0711BEAUTY

Good through 7/29/11


----------



## jpgoeth

bunnches said:


> Wow!  Sounds like you have a fun shopping trip coming up!  Have you seen the Lilium quad?  I just used it today actually, and the colors are really beautiful.  I used the light green all over and highlighted with the brown and used the dark green as eyeliner.  Its pretty versatile cause you could use more of the brown or more of the green depending on how subtle or vibrant you want to look.  The marine is gorgeous too, but I have green eyes and I dont think it will look right.



It's getting to be a big project!  A fun one though  

I like the idea of the lilium quad, but those greens don't really work for me.  The only greens I really like for me are the army-type or greens with gold in them.


----------



## pond23

jpgoeth said:


> He even offered to write a prescription to give to DH! LOL! Love that guy.
> 
> I wanted the misty-soft duo when it came out but never got it, so that would probably be a good purchase. I was also looking at spices or demure for a quad. Marine sounds like it'd be great for me - is it obviously blue on (as opposed to just looking dark)? Thanks for the ideas!


 
^ You're very welcome!  Marine is a sophisticated medium-dark blue that definitely does not look black. It is not a bright, crazy blue, but it is not boring either. I love it!


----------



## AutumnJade

Received the glossimer in giggle today. Nearly two weeks after my order, and it ended up shipping from a store approx. 2 hrs from my house, lol. This is my first glossimer, or Chanel purchase period, and I like it. I was fresh from the gym so I'm going to try it later when my skin isn't so flushed but I can see me reaching for this one a lot!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My Rouge Blush arrived today. I absolutely love it! With a fan brush it gives a beautiful pinched cheek look. I don't know if it will last all day with so little blush on, I'll have to report back on that!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Anyone know when FAVRE is supposed to be available? I want it and Epatant and then I'm done for a while whew


----------



## it'sanaddiction

jpgoeth said:


> So GREAT news! My eye dr wants me to get NEW eye makeup to use for the next few months (as soon as I'm allowed to wear it again - still restricted! ). Excellent makeup shopping opportunity! Advice? I want to get a few things that will carry me through these times without duplicating anything that I already have.
> 
> Eyeliner - not a huge deal for me. I have the stylo yeux waterproof in cassis and espresso and a bunch of those gift-size black YSL pencils. Well I have more than that but those are the only ones I use! I was thinking of getting a dark blue... maybe marine?
> 
> Eyeshadow... I have kind of a lot. I have kaska beige, dunes, birds of paradise, topkapi (unused), and rose envolee quads; the ombres perlees quint (one unopened, not sure I want to open it though); vanilla, heather rose, safari, taupe gris, deep taupe, and vert khaki singles; torrent and splash liquid e/s (can't remember what they are called); and ilusion d'ombre in emerveille (unused). I'm thinking one quad and a few extras. Enigma has been on my list for awhile, but I'm not sure it will be versatile enough. Maybe prelude but it seems a little boring to me and I use dunes much less than I expected to. Also thinking of getting another ilusion d'ombre in epatant. I don't have any of the duos. (I have tons from other brands too, but I use chanel almost exclusively now)
> 
> Mascara - I was just going to open a new tube of my usual YSL - unless there's something new and wonderful that I should try?
> 
> I'm probably going to get new concealer and everyday foundation just to be on the safe side since that stuff does end up in my eyes on occasion.
> 
> I feel like none of the things that are on my list really go together - that's the other thing, I have to be able to use all the new stuff together! I'm semi-open to other brands maybe to test out something small, like a single eyeshadow or eyeliner (I know this is the Chanel thread, but I tend to like everyone's taste in makeup here!). I'm shooting to spend around $200-$250 before tax and shipping for eye stuff. Help?!


 
Oh I love spending other peoples money . If you like the Chanel cream shadows ie Epatant, then why don't you try an Armani Eyes to Kill? I have 2 of them and love em. There is a new shade, with a slight purple cast to it that looks beautiful. I wouldn't recommend Armani palettes though.

Guerlain has new quads for fall, (not out just yet). They have a new design and I think there are 9 different colors to choose from. I know I'll be checking those out.

But if you want everything to "go" together then I would suggest just buying most of the Chanel fall line, . Including the Khaki Platine Liner. That's probably what I would do. 

Can't wait to see your haul!


----------



## Lady Stardust

I picked up Jersey Rose Rouge Coco on my way back from Dublin, I'd been wanting it for a while!


----------



## OMG3kids

Tried a sample of the primer today. Got it at Bloomingdale's yesterday, in a cute little Chanel sample tub.  
I think I like it! Anyone else really like it?


----------



## nicci404

AutumnJade said:


> Received the glossimer in giggle today. Nearly two weeks after my order, and it ended up shipping from a store approx. 2 hrs from my house, lol. This is my first glossimer, or Chanel purchase period, and I like it. I was fresh from the gym so I'm going to try it later when my skin isn't so flushed but I can see me reaching for this one a lot!



Giggle is a really nice color, it is so easy to wear! I am waiting for mine to arrive along w/the Topkapi quad.


----------



## jpgoeth

it'sanaddiction said:


> Oh I love spending other peoples money . If you like the Chanel cream shadows ie Epatant, then why don't you try an Armani Eyes to Kill? I have 2 of them and love em. There is a new shade, with a slight purple cast to it that looks beautiful. I wouldn't recommend Armani palettes though.
> 
> Guerlain has new quads for fall, (not out just yet). They have a new design and I think there are 9 different colors to choose from. I know I'll be checking those out.
> 
> But if you want everything to "go" together then I would suggest just buying most of the Chanel fall line, . Including the Khaki Platine Liner. That's probably what I would do.
> 
> Can't wait to see your haul!



Oh, interesting that you like the eyes to kill!  I looked at them when they first came out but since I had a quad that was very disappointing I passed... I'm definitely going to take a closer look at them!  The Guerlain quads look yummy too.  I think I have one Guerlain lipstick but nothing else.

I threw in the marine and khaki platine eyeliners at the last second with a dress I ordered from Nordies!  Can't wait for them to get here.  I decided to get both since I've been wanting the khaki platine for awhile so it shouldn't count towards my new makeup...


----------



## OMG3kids

^^Can't wait to hear what you think of the eye liners!


----------



## exotikittenx

it'sanaddiction said:


> My Rouge Blush arrived today. I absolutely love it! With a fan brush it gives a beautiful pinched cheek look. I don't know if it will last all day with so little blush on, I'll have to report back on that!



Wow, this color is GORGEOUS!


----------



## missmustard

I recently got two Rouge Coco Shines: Antigone and Romance. Loving them!!


----------



## mspera

^^ Congrats on your Coco Shines - love that lippie!! My favorite is Romance - such a fun, girly, pretty pink.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I am in gooey love with the Le Blanc primer and of course the nail polishes! 

XXXOO PG


----------



## nicci404

http://karlasugar.net/2011/06/sneak-peek-chanel-perfection-lumiere-foundation/

I can't wait till the new foundation comes out...


----------



## MrsLid

I wish the new foundation was coming out in a shade light enough for me but I think it is looking like it will likely be too dark. It is a little easier for me to pull off BR10 in the Vitalumiere Aqua as it is a sheerer formula.

I'm still waiting anxiously for my Byzance collection items to arrive. I ordered Topkapi quad, Rouge JC and the Rouge Allure and the anticipation is killing me. I had a friend ship it up to me and the mail is still PAINFUL after the Canada Post strike even though it ended almost 2 months ago. It's starting to make me crazy! :girlwhack: I have so many packages that I'm waiting on and coming home everyday to an empty mail box is frustrating beyond belief! Not to mention by the time I get some of this stuff to me, as a blogger, it is already too old a news to even benefit anyone.


----------



## OMG3kids

MrsLid said:


> I wish the new foundation was coming out in a shade light enough for me but I think it is looking like it will likely be too dark. It is a little easier for me to pull off BR10 in the Vitalumiere Aqua as it is a sheerer formula.
> 
> I'm still waiting anxiously for my Byzance collection items to arrive. I ordered Topkapi quad, Rouge JC and the Rouge Allure and the anticipation is killing me. I had a friend ship it up to me and the mail is still PAINFUL after the Canada Post strike even though it ended almost 2 months ago. It's starting to make me crazy! :girlwhack: I have so many packages that I'm waiting on and coming home everyday to an empty mail box is frustrating beyond belief! Not to mention by the time I get some of this stuff to me, as a blogger, it is already too old a news to even benefit anyone.




Hope you get your stuff soon!!


----------



## jpgoeth

nicci404 said:


> http://karlasugar.net/2011/06/sneak-peek-chanel-perfection-lumiere-foundation/
> 
> I can't wait till the new foundation comes out...



That foundation sounds awesome.  It takes me SO long to go through a bottle and I'm really into the vitalumiere aqua still so I'm cool with waiting


----------



## jpgoeth

MrsLid said:


> I wish the new foundation was coming out in a shade light enough for me but I think it is looking like it will likely be too dark. It is a little easier for me to pull off BR10 in the Vitalumiere Aqua as it is a sheerer formula.
> 
> I'm still waiting anxiously for my Byzance collection items to arrive. I ordered Topkapi quad, Rouge JC and the Rouge Allure and the anticipation is killing me. I had a friend ship it up to me and the mail is still PAINFUL after the Canada Post strike even though it ended almost 2 months ago. It's starting to make me crazy! :girlwhack: I have so many packages that I'm waiting on and coming home everyday to an empty mail box is frustrating beyond belief! Not to mention by the time I get some of this stuff to me, as a blogger, it is already too old a news to even benefit anyone.



OMG how can you stand it?  I can barely take waiting a week for my orders from chanel.com!


----------



## Lady Stardust

I finally got around to using my Epatant Illusion d'Ombre and I think it might be my favorite of the 3 I have! (I also have Illusoire and Emerveille).  I love how it's almost sea foam-y, it really looked more silver in the pan and in swatches but it's definitely a nice green on my eyes, and I love the sparkle it has.  I feel like a Chanel mermaid lol.  I think it also has the best coverage of the 3


----------



## jmh

Is anyone loving the Rouge Coco Shine's? I haven't bought one yet.


----------



## jpgoeth

jmh said:


> Is anyone loving the Rouge Coco Shine's? I haven't bought one yet.


 
Love them!  I have 4 - rebelle, sari d'eau, liberte, and boy.  I love that they are sheer and light but still have a good amount of color (at least the ones I have).  They aren't the longest lasting but that doesn't bother me.


----------



## OMG3kids

I love my Boy rouge coco shine.  It really is moisturizing.  And I have some seriously dry lips due to sun damage. (Teenagers are dumb, btw) Boy is a great, every day, goof proof color. When I can justify it, I'm gonna get some more!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

jmh said:


> Is anyone loving the Rouge Coco Shine's? I haven't bought one yet.


 
Absolutely! Notice my signature pic


----------



## pupeluv

it'sanaddiction said:


> Absolutely! Notice my signature pic


 

What shade is the second from the left?


----------



## nicci404

jmh said:


> Is anyone loving the Rouge Coco Shine's? I haven't bought one yet.


 
yes, I am. I like them more than the Dior Addict lipsticks - it supposed to be similar to the RC Shines but I liked the feel and texture of Chanel better.


----------



## pupeluv

Just arrived, Chanel Topkapi Quad (with two samples and a little black Chanel bag...oh well no flower)


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> yes, I am. I like them more than the Dior Addict lipsticks - it supposed to be similar to the RC Shines but I liked the feel and texture of Chanel better.


 
nicci which ones do you have?, I think you and I have a similar complexion. When they first came out I wanted Fetiche and now I'm thinking I want Evasion...I need to go back and play with them a little more...maybe when they are busy so the SA will give me some space to decide.


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> nicci which ones do you have?, I think you and I have a similar complexion. When they first came out I wanted Fetiche and now I'm thinking I want Evasion...I need to go back and play with them a little more...maybe when they are busy so the SA will give me some space to decide.


 
I have Boy & Fetiche. I like Fetiche better than Boy. I was going to get Deauville but it did not really stand out and I couldn't wear it alone, it just blended in w/my skin. With gloss it looked good though. 

I want to get Elise next possibly. I think you might like it too. 

http://karlasugar.net/2011/03/chanel-rouge-coco-shine/

try going tomorrow, most saturdays are always busy...at least at the Nordstrom I go to.


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Just arrived, Chanel Topkapi Quad (with two samples and a little black Chanel bag...oh well no flower)


 
so pretty! I am still waiting for my quad to arrive.


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> I have Boy & Fetiche. I like Fetiche better than Boy. I was going to get Deauville but it did not really stand out and I couldn't wear it alone, it just blended in w/my skin. With gloss it looked good though.
> 
> I want to get Elise next possibly. I think you might like it too.
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2011/03/chanel-rouge-coco-shine/
> 
> try going tomorrow, most saturdays are always busy...at least at the Nordstrom I go to.


 
Thanks for adding the link, I never thought of getting Elise before but it does look really pretty in the swatch, I'll have to see how that one looks on my lips, Thanks.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

jmh said:


> Is anyone loving the Rouge Coco Shine's? I haven't bought one yet.


I have Boy, Biarritz, Evasion and want to still get Sari d'Eau or Bel Ami.


----------



## Fran0421

OMG just bought my Graphite and Peridot nail polish 2011 Autumn collection. In Love!!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## it'sanaddiction

pupeluv said:


> What shade is the second from the left?


 
That's Liberte


----------



## Bethc

jmh said:


> Is anyone loving the Rouge Coco Shine's? I haven't bought one yet.



Yes, I bought Boy when it came out for Valentines and love it.   Then, all of the new ones came out and I bought a few friend, lol...  I think at this point, I've managed to use each of them a few times.   i tend to wear sheer l/s @ work and I like that they make my lips feel so soft, though some people here have found them drying.  

My favorites are Boy, Misia, and Bel Ami (at least this week).   I have.... Misia, Unique, Romance, Chance, Adventure, Antigone, Bonheur, Monte Carlo, Bel Ami, and Boy.


----------



## jmh

Thanks for all of the input about the Rouge Coco Shine's. I will have to get one now.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Hi ladies...been out of the loop for a few weeks...any word yet when the Sublime de Chanel mascara is arriving in the US?  Mines running low and I dont think I can go back to using anything else!


----------



## Livia1

Ladies, a quick question for those of you who use the Mat Lumiere Powder Makeup or any other powder foundation. What do you use to apply this? Brush, sponge? And which one?


----------



## Tiare

I loved the Espresso waterproof liner I purchased so much, I bought a second in Black Shimmer


----------



## mistikat

I am in LOVE with the new Illusion d'Ombre eyeshadows. They are really, really gorgeous. Amazing texture, they go on beautifully patting with a finger (haven't tried with a brush yet) and the sparkle is pretty without being disco glittery. The SA used Ebloui all over the eye with Fantasme as a highlighter in the centre and up towards the brow bone. Super nice!


----------



## jmh

mistikat said:


> I am in LOVE with the new Illusion d'Ombre eyeshadows. They are really, really gorgeous. Amazing texture, they go on beautifully patting with a finger (haven't tried with a brush yet) and the sparkle is pretty without being disco glittery. The SA used Ebloui all over the eye with Fantasme as a highlighter in the centre and up towards the brow bone. Super nice!



I am really loving them, also. I don't have Ebloui or Fantasme but that combo sounds nice. I don't even want to use my Prelude quad anymore.


----------



## mistikat

I just checked and no creasing at all, even though I've had this on for hours. I am super happy. Can't wait to play with some colour combos tomorrow!


----------



## jmh

I am going to London and France in September. I did a little math and it looks like it is less expensive for me to buy Chanel make up in London??? The Double Facettes Mirror is 23 GBP on Selfridges web site which converts to $37.50. I think the mirror will be $45 when it comes to the US. If this is the case then I plan to pic up some Euro brushes as well. 
Can someone confirm this for me, thanks!!!

Any other shopping or restaurant recommendations would be great.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My Epatant Illusion D'Ombre arrived! I'm very happy with it. From the different images I saw online, I was afraid it was going to have a goldish cast to it. But not at all, it is definately a green. I think I'm addicted to these shadows, now I want a 4th shade. Maybe Ebloui or Fatasme. Or both!


----------



## mistikat

Fantasme scared me when I looked at it - it looked a little too ice princessy! But it is spectacular when patted onto existing colour.


----------



## Bethc

So, I walked in to the boutique today and my SA said they got a new eye curler in!  I asked if they have the rest of the collection...and they did!  I got the curler, the purple quad (I'll probably get the blue one too, its so pretty), fauve, and the taupe eyeliner, which looks similar to rose platine to me (I have to look at in better light).  I'm so excited to play!


----------



## NoSnowHere

jmh said:


> Is anyone loving the Rouge Coco Shine's? I haven't bought one yet.



Love mine. I only have Boy but it's fab alone or with a gloss atop.


----------



## Bethc

Ok, I compared Rose Platine to Taupe when I got home and taupe is definitely darker, but very pretty!


----------



## pupeluv

Bethc said:


> So, I walked in to the boutique today and my SA said they got a new eye curler in! I asked if they have the rest of the collection...and they did! I got the curler, the purple quad (I'll probably get the blue one too, its so pretty), fauve, and the taupe eyeliner, which looks similar to rose platine to me (I have to look at in better light). I'm so excited to play!


 
Thank you for the heads up! I'll have to check out this e/l since I passed on Khaki Platine. Also let us know how you like the curler.


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> So, I walked in to the boutique today and my SA said they got a new eye curler in! I asked if they have the rest of the collection...and they did! I got the curler, the purple quad (I'll probably get the blue one too, its so pretty), fauve, and the taupe eyeliner, which looks similar to rose platine to me (I have to look at in better light). I'm so excited to play!


 
Thanks for posting!  I've been waiting to get my hands on fauve! I do have rose platine and did also think khaki would be similar.  I'll have to pick that one up too as I do like the rose one!

I'm interested in what you think of the curler too


----------



## Beenie

Bethc said:


> So, I walked in to the boutique today and my SA said they got a new eye curler in! I asked if they have the rest of the collection...and they did! I got the curler, the purple quad (I'll probably get the blue one too, its so pretty), fauve, and the taupe eyeliner, which looks similar to rose platine to me (I have to look at in better light). I'm so excited to play!


 
I kind of wish I didn't see this post since I think I love all that I have seen online...and I DO NEED a new lash curler...

Have you had a chance to play with your new colors yet? Please give us the info when you do!


----------



## jpgoeth

Oh my god.  I bought so much makeup. 

For my new eye wardrobe I have coming to me
from Chanel:
-prelude quad
-illusoire illusion d'ombre
-epatant illusion d'ombre
-misty-soft duo
-marine e/l
-khaki platine e/l

from Guerlain:
-Brun Mordore quad
-Corail Dentelle kiss kiss strauss l/s (not for my eyes, obviously!  I just wanted it )

Not to mention the desinvolte and joyeuse rouge allures I still haven't received!    I think I'll probably return the marine e/l.  I love the idea of it, but I'm not sure how I'd actually wear it.  Maybe I'll keep it.  IDK.  I'm not convinced I'm going to like the prelude quad either.  I swatched it on the back of my hand at the counter - it was nice, but in hindsight I'm wondering if the salesgirl talked me into it or if I really liked it.  Either way, I am SO EXCITED to get all my goodies!  It's going to be all about EYES as soon as I get the all clear from the doc!


----------



## karester

Bethc said:


> So, I walked in to the boutique today and my SA said they got a new eye curler in!  I asked if they have the rest of the collection...and they did!  I got the curler, the purple quad (I'll probably get the blue one too, its so pretty), fauve, and the taupe eyeliner, which looks similar to rose platine to me (I have to look at in better light).  I'm so excited to play!



You got the Vanities quad?  So jealous of all your purchases, I want the curler and the taupe eyeliner too.

Please post pics!


----------



## OMG3kids

Going today to swap out my Matte Lumiere for the Vita Lumiere Aqua.  The matte just feels too heavy.  Thank goodness for Nordstrom exchange policy!


----------



## -blank

Got these last friday !





Graphite, Ombres Tissees & the poudre universelle libre 
Got a sample of inimitable extreme mascara & mat lumiere extreme compact powder too !


----------



## jpgoeth

^^ OMG that compact is beautiful.  I die!


----------



## jpgoeth

OMG3kids said:


> Going today to swap out my Matte Lumiere for the Vita Lumiere Aqua.  The matte just feels too heavy.  Thank goodness for Nordstrom exchange policy!



That's why I like to buy makeup from nordies!  Isn't it the best?

It's so hard though because the Chanel counter at my nordstrom SUCKS.  It doesn't matter what I want, they never have it.  I tried to buy a bunch of my new stuff at the store but they only had the prelude quad, nothing else.  So I ordered everything online just to keep it all on the same receipt.


----------



## -blank

jpgoeth said:


> ^^ OMG that compact is beautiful.  I die!



I know !! Hah ! That's why I got it.. It's too hard to resist.. and it's also a LE ! AHHH !


----------



## Bethc

Thanks for the pics, I'm waiting for the Beiges too, BG is going to get the collection as well.

I tried to take pics of the quad and e/l last night, but there wasn't enough light.  As for the eyelash curler, I've been using a shu umera one for years, this will be interesting to see the difference.


----------



## jpgoeth

-blank said:


> I know !! Hah ! That's why I got it.. It's too hard to resist.. and it's also a LE ! AHHH !



I just spent like $300 on makeup and I'm dying to get it!  What collection is it from?  I feel like there's an amazing collection that I missed hearing about (that includes the Ombres Tissees!).


----------



## -blank

Bethc said:


> Thanks for the pics, I'm waiting for the Beiges too, BG is going to get the collection as well.
> 
> I tried to take pics of the quad and e/l last night, but there wasn't enough light.  As for the eyelash curler, I've been using a shu umera one for years, this will be interesting to see the difference.



You're welcome. I saw the curler @ the counter last friday; didn't try it out though. I think my SA said it comes with 2 refill pads. The price is just a tad higher than shu uemura's.  



jpgoeth said:


> I just spent like $300 on makeup and I'm dying to get it!  What collection is it from?  I feel like there's an amazing collection that I missed hearing about (that includes the Ombres Tissees!).



It's from the aquarelles collection. I spent about $300 dollars on that day too............


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Bethc said:


> So, I walked in to the boutique today and my SA said they got a new eye curler in!  I asked if they have the rest of the collection...and they did!  I got the curler, the purple quad (I'll probably get the blue one too, its so pretty), fauve, and the taupe eyeliner, which looks similar to rose platine to me (I have to look at in better light).  I'm so excited to play!



Laura Mercier has a new eye liner pencil that reminds me a lot of rose platine!  I think it's called Amethyst?  It's a rosy brownish look but they call it amethyst any way ver, cool!

Purple quad? Pix please! I don't think I've seen it yet... have I? Did someone post a link on here and I missed it?



jpgoeth said:


> Oh my god.  I bought so much makeup.
> 
> For my new eye wardrobe I have coming to me
> from Chanel:
> -prelude quad
> -illusoire illusion d'ombre
> -epatant illusion d'ombre
> -misty-soft duo
> -marine e/l
> -khaki platine e/l
> 
> from Guerlain:
> -Brun Mordore quad
> -Corail Dentelle kiss kiss strauss l/s (not for my eyes, obviously!  I just wanted it )
> 
> Not to mention the desinvolte and joyeuse rouge allures I still haven't received!    I think I'll probably return the marine e/l.  I love the idea of it, but I'm not sure how I'd actually wear it.  Maybe I'll keep it.  IDK.  I'm not convinced I'm going to like the prelude quad either.  I swatched it on the back of my hand at the counter - it was nice, but in hindsight I'm wondering if the salesgirl talked me into it or if I really liked it.  Either way, I am SO EXCITED to get all my goodies!  It's going to be all about EYES as soon as I get the all clear from the doc!



So Jealous  Darn you, I'm looking for Bronze Dore and my NM is all out of it 

I have not picked up the khaki platine yet... but it's still tempting me.



-blank said:


> Got these last friday !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graphite, Ombres Tissees & the poudre universelle libre
> Got a sample of inimitable extreme mascara & mat lumiere extreme compact powder too !


Very cool, where did you pick it up at? Samples are always nice, I find they are great for my purse when I don't want to carry around the full sizes.


----------



## -blank

bunnymasseuse said:


> Very cool, where did you pick it up at? Samples are always nice, I find they are great for my purse when I don't want to carry around the full sizes.



I actually got them in hometown, Malaysia. Every end of the month, the department store has this voucher event. If you spend RM 150 ( $50 ), you get 2 x RM 10 ($3) voucher. Well, something like that. The voucher calculation thingy is a little tricky. In a nutshell, I find cosmetics in my hometown are a little cheaper. Thus, I always come back to get my cosmetics 

And yessssssss, I love samplesssss ! Who doesn't ?  The SA was verrry nice. The mascara sample was the last one & she gave me 2 samples of the compact powder ! Erm.... but I guess it's because my mum & I always purchase stuff from her... and that's why...


----------



## nicci404

-blank said:


> Got these last friday !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graphite, Ombres Tissees & the poudre universelle libre
> Got a sample of inimitable extreme mascara & mat lumiere extreme compact powder too !


 

I love Ombres Tissees!  I am waiting for Neiman Marcus to get it!!


----------



## pupeluv

bunnymasseuse, the purple quad is from the Sophicated Eyes Collection (the quad is named Vanites)   http://karlasugar.net/2011/06/sneak...chanel-sophisticated-eye-collection-swatches/


----------



## bunnymasseuse

pupeluv said:


> bunnymasseuse, the purple quad is from the Sophicated Eyes Collection (the quad is named Vanites)   http://karlasugar.net/2011/06/sneak...chanel-sophisticated-eye-collection-swatches/


Thanks, bookmarked the photo! Can't wait for pictures of it in action!


----------



## hannahsophia

-blank said:


> Got these last friday !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graphite, Ombres Tissees & the poudre universelle libre
> Got a sample of inimitable extreme mascara & mat lumiere extreme compact powder too !


 
beautiful! where did you find it?


----------



## jpgoeth

-blank said:


> It's from the aquarelles collection. I spent about $300 dollars on that day too............



Aha!  Neiman's exclusive!


----------



## jpgoeth

jpgoeth said:


> Aha!  Neiman's exclusive!



Wait, that's from summer?  And boutique only?  And the sophisticated eyes is Neimans?    See what happens when I unplug from Chanel for a few months?


----------



## jpgoeth

ok ok ok I think I have it now Aquarelles is (was?) a Neiman's exclusive but will be on chanel.com soon (http://www.specktra.net/forum/threa...les-collection-new-nieman-marcus-exclusive/60) and sophisticated eyes is the bridge collection (between fall and winter) and will be everywhere.  Is that right?


----------



## jpgoeth

I found more pics of the ombre tissees! 
http://alipstickaday.blogspot.com/2011/07/chanel-ombres-tissees-effets.html


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Pics from my awesome SA!


----------



## jpgoeth

^ oh. em. gee.  I might need that purple quad in my life.  Limited edition, I'm sure?

I'm OK to wear eye makeup!!!!!!  Happy day!  I'm just doing house/yard work today, but I immediately came home and put on my illusion d'ombre in emerveille.  I love it! I think I'm in trouble, I'm going to need all of them.  Thank god they're permanent.


----------



## jmh

*jpgoeth*-Emerveille looks really good over Mirifique.


*blank*-your goodies look so tempting!!

I can't keep up with all of these new collections.


----------



## mistikat

jpgoeth said:


> ^ oh. em. gee. I might need that purple quad in my life. Limited edition, I'm sure?
> 
> I'm OK to wear eye makeup!!!!!! Happy day! I'm just doing house/yard work today, but I immediately came home and put on my illusion d'ombre in emerveille. I love it! I think I'm in trouble, *I'm going to need all of them*. Thank god they're permanent.


 
I already went down that path...first time I've ever done that!! I find the consistency takes a bit of getting used to in terms of applying. They go on best patted on with my finger, or with a synthetic cream shadow brush. Really liking how buildable they are...it can be a very subtle shimmer to a flat out sparkle.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Images found elsewhere on the interwebs:
http://cdn.specktra.net/2/25/1000x500px-LL-25fee6a0_IMG_0795.jpg
http://cdn.specktra.net/1/14/1000x500px-LL-141a8c87_IMG_0796.jpg
http://cdn.specktra.net/1/15/446x64...11-Les-Scintillances-des-Chanel-swatches2.jpg
http://cdn.specktra.net/1/1c/1000x5...11-Les-Scintillances-des-Chanel-products2.jpg
http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Chanel-Rouge-Allure-Velvet-swatches.jpg


----------



## hannahsophia

bunnymasseuse said:


> Pics from my awesome SA!


 ahh when will this hit the web?


----------



## jpgoeth

mistikat said:


> *I already went down that path*...first time I've ever done that!! I find the consistency takes a bit of getting used to in terms of applying. They go on best patted on with my finger, or with a synthetic cream shadow brush. Really liking how buildable they are...it can be a very subtle shimmer to a flat out sparkle.



Lol!  I used my finger - I love it when I don't need a brush to get great results.


----------



## jpgoeth

bunnymasseuse said:


> Images found elsewhere on the interwebs:
> http://cdn.specktra.net/2/25/1000x500px-LL-25fee6a0_IMG_0795.jpg
> http://cdn.specktra.net/1/14/1000x500px-LL-141a8c87_IMG_0796.jpg
> http://cdn.specktra.net/1/15/446x64...11-Les-Scintillances-des-Chanel-swatches2.jpg
> http://cdn.specktra.net/1/1c/1000x5...11-Les-Scintillances-des-Chanel-products2.jpg
> http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Chanel-Rouge-Allure-Velvet-swatches.jpg



So much yumminess!


----------



## nicci404

bunnymasseuse said:


> Pics from my awesome SA!


 

Thanks!! I thought I would not be interested at all in Vanites but after seeing the pic, I really want that quad!


----------



## jpgoeth

hannahsophia said:


> ahh when will this hit the web?



The eyeshadows are on Neiman's website now!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Id=cat000294&masterId=cat4830738&cmCat=&icid=

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Id=cat000294&masterId=cat4830738&cmCat=&icid=


----------



## nicci404

jpgoeth said:


> ok ok ok I think I have it now Aquarelles is (was?) a Neiman's exclusive but will be on chanel.com soon (http://www.specktra.net/forum/threa...les-collection-new-nieman-marcus-exclusive/60) and sophisticated eyes is the bridge collection (between fall and winter) and will be everywhere. Is that right?


 

that is what I have heard and read as well...


----------



## nicci404

jpgoeth said:


> The eyeshadows are on Neiman's website now!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Id=cat000294&masterId=cat4830738&cmCat=&icid=
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Id=cat000294&masterId=cat4830738&cmCat=&icid=


 

thanks!! I wish I didn't look...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

jpgoeth said:


> I found more pics of the ombre tissees!
> http://alipstickaday.blogspot.com/2011/07/chanel-ombres-tissees-effets.html


 

 Chanel you did it to me again!


----------



## pupeluv

jpgoeth said:


> I found more pics of the ombre tissees!
> http://alipstickaday.blogspot.com/2011/07/chanel-ombres-tissees-effets.html


 

The swatches seem disappointing, IRL it may seem different...


----------



## hannahsophia

jpgoeth said:


> The eyeshadows are on Neiman's website now!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Id=cat000294&masterId=cat4830738&cmCat=&icid=
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Id=cat000294&masterId=cat4830738&cmCat=&icid=


 thank ya! the backorder date is preventing me from purchasing. with the fall collection - i ordered on nm online and then was able to pick it up at another store before it even shipped. i'll wait for chanel.com or chanel boutiques.


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> The swatches seem disappointing, IRL it may seem different...


 
that's what I thought too...


----------



## jpgoeth

hannahsophia said:


> thank ya! the backorder date is preventing me from purchasing. with the fall collection - i ordered on nm online and then was able to pick it up at another store before it even shipped. i'll wait for chanel.com or chanel boutiques.



You're welcome!  Yeah, I saw the ship date... why are you (Neiman's) putting it on the website if you aren't ready to ship?  I hate that!


----------



## jpgoeth

nicci404 said:


> that's what I thought too...



Me three - I think highlighter swatches are hard to photograph well.


----------



## sjunky13

bunnymasseuse said:


> Pics from my awesome SA!


 

I have vanities from 10 years ago. They discontinued it and people complained. There were no purple shadows! I am glad it is back. I wore it a lot years and years ago. 
I love my fauve too. Twighlight is  apretty pink. I love pink and brown together.


----------



## OMG3kids

jpgoeth said:


> That's why I like to buy makeup from nordies!  Isn't it the best?
> 
> It's so hard though because the Chanel counter at my nordstrom SUCKS.  It doesn't matter what I want, they never have it.  I tried to buy a bunch of my new stuff at the store but they only had the prelude quad, nothing else.  So I ordered everything online just to keep it all on the same receipt.



Even if you don't have your receipt they can look it up for you!  I keep all the packaging w/those little stickers they put on them just in case, though.  And, uh, it helps when everyone in the cosmetics area knows you by name.  

I actually ended up with the Dior Nude foundation in 23!!!  It just seemed like a more natural finish for me.  Shhhh!!!   LOL


----------



## 8seventeen19

sjunky13 said:


> I have vanities from 10 years ago. They discontinued it and people complained. There were no purple shadows! I am glad it is back. I wore it a lot years and years ago.
> I love my fauve too. Twighlight is  apretty pink. I love pink and brown together.



Mine is old and I've read that it is suppose to be a different formula (maybe that was from you?) so I am excited to see!


----------



## 8seventeen19

OMG3kids said:


> Even if you don't have your receipt they can look it up for you!  I keep all the packaging w/those little stickers they put on them just in case, though.  And, uh, it helps when everyone in the cosmetics area knows you by name.
> *
> I actually ended up with the Dior Nude foundation in 23!!!  It just seemed like a more natural finish for me.  Shhhh!!!   LOL*



LOL! I've been cheating big time too! How do you like it? I like Chanel but just found out Aqua is made with alcohol and I am not a fan of that.


----------



## sjunky13

shoeaddictklw said:


> Mine is old and I've read that it is suppose to be a different formula (maybe that was from you?) so I am excited to see!


 Honestly, it seems the same to me. I don't use the old one as it is a weird purple on me. I like more grey based purples and this is red based.
I have Lagons too. LOL. 
This is what happens when you buy the stuff early, no excitment at all for it's arrival. Maybe I will get a back up of Fauve, but that is about it. 

I wish they would repromote shimmering dunes!!! But I have enough unloved quads . I am awaiting Guerlain fall. I hope to god they are not like the 6 pan shadows!


----------



## OMG3kids

shoeaddictklw said:


> LOL! I've been cheating big time too! How do you like it? I like Chanel but just found out Aqua is made with alcohol and I am not a fan of that.



HA!  For me, it just seems like a more natural finish on my skin, not matte exactly but not shiny either.  It actually does simply look like skin.  "My skin but better" is the phrase that came to mind.  Spreads or "applies" much more smoothly and easily.  (I'm using a Smashbox foundation brush until it _falls apart_, then I'll allow myself to get a new brush.)
I love both Chanel and Dior eyeshadows. I have and use both regularly.  Chanel has less fallout, but Dior has more pigment maybe??  I adore both. My blush and lipsticks are all Chanel, and I _love_ them.   
So, I'm kind of a combo girl. I use whatever is best, or works best for me, from each brand. (I just ordered the new Burberry illuminating fluid base from Nordstrom of Orange County! LOL)


----------



## 8seventeen19

sjunky13 said:


> Honestly, it seems the same to me. I don't use the old one as it is a weird purple on me. I like more grey based purples and this is red based.
> I have Lagons too. LOL.
> This is what happens when you buy the stuff early, no excitment at all for it's arrival. Maybe I will get a back up of Fauve, but that is about it.
> 
> I wish they would repromote shimmering dunes!!! But I have enough unloved quads . I am awaiting Guerlain fall. I hope to god they are not like the 6 pan shadows!


You and I both re: Guerlain!!! I have almost all of them and never, never use them.


----------



## 8seventeen19

OMG3kids said:


> HA!  For me, it just seems like a more natural finish on my skin, not matte exactly but not shiny either.  It actually does simply look like skin.  "My skin but better" is the phrase that came to mind.  Spreads or "applies" much more smoothly and easily.  (I'm using a Smashbox foundation brush until it _falls apart_, then I'll allow myself to get a new brush.)
> I love both Chanel and Dior eyeshadows. I have and use both regularly.  Chanel has less fallout, but Dior has more pigment maybe??  I adore both. My blush and *lipsticks are all Chanel*, and I _love_ them.
> So, I'm kind of a combo girl. I use whatever is best, or works best for me, from each brand. (I just ordered the new Burberry illuminating fluid base from Nordstrom of Orange County! LOL)



You should definitely try the Rouge Dior, Dior Addict, and especially the Serum if you haven't already. They are quickly becoming my favorites! 

I have one Dior blush and while I love it, nothing really compares to JCs.


----------



## OMG3kids

shoeaddictklw said:


> You should definitely try the Rouge Dior, Dior Addict, and especially the Serum if you haven't already. They are quickly becoming my favorites!
> 
> I have one Dior blush and while I love it, nothing really compares to JCs.





Oh, I _want_ to try the Dior lipsticks! But I better cool it for this month.  

Yes, the JC blush is really the best.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

bunnymasseuse said:


> Pics from my awesome SA!



Thanks for sharing! Are these going to be offered at all Chanel counters? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sjunky13

shoeaddictklw said:


> You and I both re: Guerlain!!! I have almost all of them and never, never use them.


 I never use my quads lately. I do use the Perlee quint and the pot shadows. 
I need a ban all around.


----------



## jpgoeth

OMG3kids said:


> Even if you don't have your receipt they can look it up for you!  I keep all the packaging w/those little stickers they put on them just in case, though.  And, uh, it helps when everyone in the cosmetics area knows you by name.
> 
> I actually ended up with the Dior Nude foundation in 23!!!  It just seemed like a more natural finish for me.  Shhhh!!!   LOL



Oh, I know they can look it up, it's just easier on my brain to have it all together 

Glad you found a good foundation match!


----------



## nicci404

OMG3kids said:


> HA!  For me, it just seems like a more natural finish on my skin, not matte exactly but not shiny either.  It actually does simply look like skin.  "My skin but better" is the phrase that came to mind.  Spreads or "applies" much more smoothly and easily.  (I'm using a Smashbox foundation brush until it _falls apart_, then I'll allow myself to get a new brush.)
> I love both Chanel and Dior eyeshadows. I have and use both regularly.  Chanel has less fallout, but Dior has more pigment maybe??  I adore both. My blush and lipsticks are all Chanel, and I _love_ them.
> So, I'm kind of a combo girl. I use whatever is best, or works best for me, from each brand. (I just ordered the new Burberry illuminating fluid base from Nordstrom of Orange County! LOL)



I have only read one review on the Burberry Illuminating fluid. I am really curious. I could go and get a sample but I keep forgetting. But can you tell us how you like it please when you get it please?


----------



## misstrine85

I'm a big fan of RCS as well. Have Boy, Monte Carlo and Romance.


----------



## misstrine85

The Prelude quad, what collection is that from? The one with Graphite, Quartz and Peridot polishes?


----------



## jmh

*sjunky13*

Red purple, I was hoping Vanites would be grey purple, also. My wallet thanks you, lemming over.


----------



## OMG3kids

nicci404 said:


> I have only read one review on the Burberry Illuminating fluid. I am really curious. I could go and get a sample but I keep forgetting. But can you tell us how you like it please when you get it please?



Oh, I'll be sure to let TPF'ers know!  I won't get it until next week though.  I can't wait to see what it's like.  The woman on the phone from Nordstrom was apparently drinking the Burberry kool-aid, and was VERY excited about this product.


----------



## OMG3kids

jpgoeth said:


> Oh, I know they can look it up, it's just easier on my brain to have it all together
> 
> Glad you found a good foundation match!



I know what you mean.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

misstrine85 said:


> The Prelude quad, what collection is that from? The one with Graphite, Quartz and Peridot polishes?


 

That's right, the Fall collection.


----------



## karester

I'm starting to get worried about my purchase online that included RA Joyeuse.  At the same time I bought a different RA lipstick and only that has been shipped (of course I can't track it but that's another issue) and my credit card's only been charged for that one item.  I'm getting worried because I've bought other things online from Nordstrom and had them cancelled and I don't want this to happen this time as well.

Is it normal for them to charge you as the items are shipped or does it sound like I won't be getting Joyeuse?


----------



## 8seventeen19

OMG3kids said:


> Oh, I'll be sure to let TPF'ers know!  I won't get it until next week though.  I can't wait to see what it's like.  The woman on the phone from Nordstrom was apparently drinking the Burberry kool-aid, and was VERY excited about this product.




I think everyone is right now!!


----------



## OMG3kids

shoeaddictklw said:


> I think everyone is right now!!



Agreed.


----------



## Bethc

^^ Not to get too off topic, but I wanted try the Burberry foundation and I can't get someone on the phone to tell me which one to try?  Interesting sales technic!


----------



## OMG3kids

Bethc said:


> ^^ Not to get too off topic, but I wanted try the Burberry foundation and I can't get someone on the phone to tell me which one to try?  Interesting sales technic!



The Burberry lady at Nordstrom of Orange County (CA) was very, very helpful.  I discussed shades/skin tones with her and she is sending me a bunch of samples with my base.  I can't for the life of me remember her name, though.  She is sending her card w/my order.  I can pass along her info in a private message if you'd like.  


OK!!  I'll get back to all things Chanel now!  Apologies for the hijack!!


----------



## Enchanted86

Is the Rouge Coco shine worth getting? I'm thinking about purchasing one. Is chance a good shade? I'm interested in pinky nudes.. So if any of you ladies have any suggestions please let me know! TIA


----------



## OMG3kids

I LOOOOOOVE the rouge coco shine.  Not sure which color would work for other people, but they are wonderful lipsticks.


----------



## jmh

Enchanted86 said:


> Is the Rouge Coco shine worth getting? I'm thinking about purchasing one. Is chance a good shade? I'm interested in pinky nudes.. So if any of you ladies have any suggestions please let me know! TIA



Royallieu available on Chanel.com
http://cafemakeup.com/2011/07/chanel-rouge-coco-shine-in-royallieu-swatches-and-review/


----------



## Bethc

jmh said:


> Royallieu available on Chanel.com
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/07/chanel-rouge-coco-shine-in-royallieu-swatches-and-review/



That's perfect!  I love this color!


----------



## .Georgina.

my skin is BR20. what brush do you suggest? i really love the chanel products. i'd like some light rose. thanks for helping.


----------



## .Georgina.

Enchanted86 said:


> Is the Rouge Coco shine worth getting? I'm thinking about purchasing one. Is chance a good shade? I'm interested in pinky nudes.. So if any of you ladies have any suggestions please let me know! TIA



i use the RCS Chance which is light pink with some sparkles. it's so nice for sunny days.


----------



## Enchanted86

.Georgina. said:


> i use the RCS Chance which is light pink with some sparkles. it's so nice for sunny days.



Aw thanks for your input! I might just have to purchase it to try it out  I've been debating for a long time now!


----------



## Enchanted86

jmh said:


> Royallieu available on Chanel.com
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/07/chanel-rouge-coco-shine-in-royallieu-swatches-and-review/



Thanks for the suggestion  That's a pretty color!


----------



## misstrine85

Anyone know if Prelude might be available in Paris? Or is it whole Europe, which is behind with everything...


----------



## 19flowers

I was at my Chanel counter (at Dillard's) today and picked up another Rose Platine liner - my SA has a few left.   PM me if you want her name and phone number.  Free Shipping!!
I know this liner is now very hard to find -- I was thrilled to get another one today!


----------



## nicci404

some more pics of Ombres Tissées...still trying to find better swatches though

http://joeychong.wordpress.com/2011/08/03/ombres-tissees-iridescent-effects-eyes-in-beiges/


----------



## OMG3kids

shoeaddictklw said:


> I think everyone is right now!!



i posted my thought on the Illuminating Fluid Base in the "Post your recent Beauty Purchases" thread.  Can't add a link via my phone, but just search for the product.  You'll find it.


----------



## nicci404

My order finally came   Topkapi & Giggle


----------



## sjunky13

I got the new powder, have not used it. It is pretty to look at though!


----------



## OMG3kids

sjunky13 said:


> I got the new powder, have not used it. It is pretty to look at though!



Which new powder?


----------



## awhitney

*Chanel* _Riva_, _Graphite_, _Quartz_ & _Peridot_


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> My order finally came  Topkapi & Giggle


 
I'm so happy I got Topkapi  
Let me know what you think of Giggle!


----------



## girlygirl3

At Chanel in Soho, I picked up:
Fauve
Inimitable in Purple
Brow pencil in Brun Cendre - it's a new formula

Monique, who helped me, turns out to be a brow specialist!  I was not even thinking about brows but I'm down to a nub on my beloved Shu Uemura pencil and needed help.  Monique showed me how to use the Chanel pencil perfectly!


----------



## Bethc

Went to BG today... Picked up Beiges, Gris single, and the Lagoon quad.  My SA said they were already sold out of Twilight?   I went to Chanel on 57th and got Twilight from them, just to be sure.  It's a very pretty pink, but I just love the gris!

Then, I went to Saks and they have the entire Beiges collection, which is strange because it was supposed to onlynbe MN/BG and the boutiques.  I'm so confused!  They didn't have the other collection yet at all.

So, Beiges is just gorgeous, but I never really understood the term "glitter bomb" until I used it tonight!  It was everywhere!!  Based on the testers, I think it will be better when the overspray is used up.  I still have glitter on my face and I've washed it 3 times.

I'm overwhelmed with all of these goodies coming at the same time...so much for cutting down on buying new make-up for a little while, lol...


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> Went to BG today... Picked up Beiges, Gris single, and the Lagoon quad.  My SA said they were already sold out of Twilight?   I went to Chanel on 57th and got Twilight from them, just to be sure.  It's a very pretty pink, but I just love the gris!
> 
> Then, I went to Saks and they have the entire Beiges collection, which is strange because it was supposed to onlynbe MN/BG and the boutiques.  I'm so confused!  They didn't have the other collection yet at all.
> 
> So, Beiges is just gorgeous, but I never really understood the term "glitter bomb" until I used it tonight!  It was everywhere!!  Based on the testers, I think it will be better when the overspray is used up.  I still have glitter on my face and I've washed it 3 times.
> 
> I'm overwhelmed with all of these goodies coming at the same time...so much for cutting down on buying new make-up for a little while, lol...


 I got the beiges too. It is very shimmery. Of course I won't use it. LOL. 
Lagons is great. I love it.


----------



## sjunky13

OMG3kids said:


> Which new powder?


 From the Beiges collection.


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> I'm so happy I got Topkapi
> Let me know what you think of Giggle!



Giggle is really nice, it comes off as a warm pink on my lips. It's a safe color to wear to work and I think it will go well w/almost any look.


----------



## explorer27

Can anyone do a comparison between NARS Sheer Glow and Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua? TIA!


----------



## NoSnowHere

I picked up peridot. It's stunning. Nothing like it.


----------



## elisaq

Bethc said:


> Went to BG today... Picked up Beiges, Gris single, and the Lagoon quad.  My SA said they were already sold out of Twilight?   I went to Chanel on 57th and got Twilight from them, just to be sure.  It's a very pretty pink, but I just love the gris!
> 
> Then, I went to Saks and they have the entire Beiges collection, which is strange because it was supposed to onlynbe MN/BG and the boutiques.  I'm so confused!  They didn't have the other collection yet at all.
> 
> So, Beiges is just gorgeous, but I never really understood the term "glitter bomb" until I used it tonight!  It was everywhere!!  Based on the testers, I think it will be better when the overspray is used up.  I still have glitter on my face and I've washed it 3 times.
> 
> I'm overwhelmed with all of these goodies coming at the same time...so much for cutting down on buying new make-up for a little while, lol...



That is so funny!  I used to hate oversprays, I always wished that what you saw went through to the pan, but it sounds like this one might be better without it.  I wonder if my NM has the collection in yet.


----------



## mspera

Have any of you gals heard any news on the Aquillaries collection? I heard from a tPF friend its exclusive to NM - I have been checking the NM site almost daily, but no luck. Such a pretty collection.

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/07/sneek-peak-aquillaries-de-chanel.html

^^Hey Elisaq! Great minds think alike -- we've both got the collection on our brains.


----------



## karester

So my Joyeuse will be arriving today and I just checked Nordie's website and had to laugh.  The entire time of the Anniversary sale it wasn't available at the store near me, now that it's over, it's showing up there. Haha.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

mspera said:


> Have any of you gals heard any news on the Aquillaries collection? I heard from a tPF friend its exclusive to NM - I have been checking the NM site almost daily, but no luck. Such a pretty collection.
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/07/sneek-peak-aquillaries-de-chanel.html
> 
> ^^Hey Elisaq! Great minds think alike -- we've both got the collection on our brains.


 

Wow, I love the highlighter! I already have Royalleiu and Rose Petale JC, but I need the highlighter in my life


----------



## elisaq

mspera said:


> Have any of you gals heard any news on the Aquillaries collection? I heard from a tPF friend its exclusive to NM - I have been checking the NM site almost daily, but no luck. Such a pretty collection.
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/07/sneek-peak-aquillaries-de-chanel.html
> 
> ^^Hey Elisaq! Great minds think alike -- we've both got the collection on our brains.



The whole collection is gorgeous, isn't it!  Bethc said (above) that she saw it at  BG and Saks (do you have a Saks or NM near you?).  I might stop at NM tomorrow morning to check.  I have a hunch it will pop up on chanel.com for a short period of time, but who knows!  All I know is that I need the highlighter and Gris shadow in my life!


----------



## mspera

elisaq said:


> The whole collection is gorgeous, isn't it!  Bethc said (above) that she saw it at  BG and Saks (do you have a Saks or NM near you?).  I might stop at NM tomorrow morning to check.  I have a hunch it will pop up on chanel.com for a short period of time, but who knows!  All I know is that I need the highlighter and Gris shadow in my life!



Thanks elisa! Yeah, I saw that - closest Saks and NM is in San Fran. Yeah, you never know - a quick pop up on chanel.com would be fab!


----------



## nicci404

mspera said:


> Thanks elisa! Yeah, I saw that - closest Saks and NM is in San Fran. Yeah, you never know - a quick pop up on chanel.com would be fab!


 
I read it is supposed to go the Chanel site next week sometime!


----------



## mspera

nicci404 said:


> I read it is supposed to go the Chanel site next week sometime!



oooh! fab!! Thank you for the intel *Nicci404*!


----------



## Bethc

I'm just loving the Gris e/s, i wore it out last night and again today, it's such a pretty grey color.  Sounds funny, but it's true.


----------



## wetbandit42

mspera said:


> Have any of you gals heard any news on the Aquillaries collection? I heard from a tPF friend its exclusive to NM - I have been checking the NM site almost daily, but no luck. Such a pretty collection.
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/07/sneek-peak-aquillaries-de-chanel.html
> 
> ^^Hey Elisaq! Great minds think alike -- we've both got the collection on our brains.



Ooh, so pretty!

I already have Royallieu, but I'm not that impressed by it. I think I need that eye shadow!

I just bought vitalumiere aqua (loving it!), khaki platine eyeliner (eh - might take this back), and illusion d'ombre in epatant (definitely taking this back! way too shimmery and not loving the greenish tint it has).


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

As a Chanel newbie, I'm really wanting to try their lipsticks. Maybe even a nail polish. What are some products someone could recommend for me? $50 or less please. 

I'm very pale, have light brown hair, cool undertones in my skin and I have blue eyes. Thanks!


----------



## wetbandit42

ROSESAPPHIREx said:


> As a Chanel newbie, I'm really wanting to try their lipsticks. Maybe even a nail polish. What are some products someone could recommend for me? $50 or less please.
> 
> I'm very pale, have light brown hair, cool undertones in my skin and I have blue eyes. Thanks!



The Rouge Coco Shine lipsticks are really nice - they're sheer.

The graphite nail polish is also really beautiful! It's part of the fall collection.


----------



## jmh

Did anyone else buy both the Perlee Pearl Glow Powder from Nordies anniversary and Ombres Tissées Beiges. I don't need both so, I want to return one before I use them. I would love to know if anyone has used them and their thoughts.


----------



## Bethc

I have them both, they're pretty different, but I'm not really using the glow powder, I'm very light and I don't see it making any difference?


----------



## jmh

Bethc said:


> I have them both, they're pretty different, but I'm not really using the glow powder, I'm very light and I don't see it making any difference?




Thanks, Tissees is prettier so maybe I will return the glow powder.


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> Giggle is really nice, it comes off as a warm pink on my lips. It's a safe color to wear to work and I think it will go well w/almost any look.


 
Thanks for your thought!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

ROSESAPPHIREx said:


> As a Chanel newbie, I'm really wanting to try their lipsticks. Maybe even a nail polish. What are some products someone could recommend for me? $50 or less please.
> 
> I'm very pale, have light brown hair, cool undertones in my skin and I have blue eyes. Thanks!


 
I also would recommend a Rouge Coco Shine Lipstick. One of the lighter pinks maybe? I'm pale too with cool undertones and my two favorites are Royallieu (very light and almost a nude on me) and Aventure a brighter pink. You will love the texture of these. But you must reapply often, they don't have much lasting power. But they are worth it!


----------



## mspera

ROSESAPPHIREx said:


> As a Chanel newbie, I'm really wanting to try their lipsticks. Maybe even a nail polish. What are some products someone could recommend for me? $50 or less please.
> 
> I'm very pale, have light brown hair, cool undertones in my skin and I have blue eyes. Thanks!



I love the Coco Shine lipsticks -- perhaps Chance would be a good one for you - its a light pink --- otherwise, Boy or Aventure maybe? $32/each

Or, a nail polish!!  Chanel has so many fabulous colors -- some are part of their permanent collection and others are LE's or exclusives. Check out the Chanel nail swatches thread for inspiration -- $25/each

http://forum.purseblog.com/nail-care/chanel-swatches-only-679867.html?highlight=chanel+swatch

Or, maybe a blush to give your face a little pop -- that's always fun! The Joues Contraste blushes  are $43/each.


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> I'm just loving the Gris e/s, i wore it out last night and again today, it's such a pretty grey color. Sounds funny, but it's true.


 
Not funny at all - I love wearing grey e/s!  Now I'll have to take a look at Gris!


----------



## karester

I got my Joyeuse Rouge Allure, I love it!  I tried it on right away and I'm so glad I got it, it's a lovely pink on me.  Not too crazy bright, but I can definitely tell you can build up to it.


----------



## jmh

Does anyone else here have a Specktra account? When I google Chanel items a lot of threads show up from there. I was wondering if it is worth joining since I am already on MUA and here.


----------



## misstrine85

Ladies, I have spent sooo much money on makeup eith the pretty interlocking C's here in Paris


----------



## rivoli

jmh said:


> Does anyone else here have a Specktra account? When I google Chanel items a lot of threads show up from there. I was wondering if it is worth joining since I am already on MUA and here.



I've had one for several years--accounts are free.  I go months without visiting, then suddenly I'm on there a lot.   Worth having b/c there's no cost.  One useful feature is after 20 or so posts, you can sell/buy makeup (forum doesn't appear unless you qualify).


----------



## Beriloffun

wow I haven't read/posted on here in a while! What is wrong with me! 

I've been loving the rouge double intense lipsticks, however rose morganite is a little dark for summer. Anyone have any favorites of this line thats perfect for this time of year?


----------



## sjunky13

rivoli said:


> I've had one for several years--accounts are free.  I go months without visiting, then suddenly I'm on there a lot.   Worth having b/c there's no cost.  One useful feature is after 20 or so posts, you can sell/buy makeup (forum doesn't appear unless you qualify).


 I need to join then! I have tons, I mean tons of unloved mu!


----------



## jmh

rivoli said:


> I've had one for several years--accounts are free.  I go months without visiting, then suddenly I'm on there a lot.   Worth having b/c there's no cost.  One useful feature is after 20 or so posts, you can sell/buy makeup (forum doesn't appear unless you qualify).



Great, thanks for your input. I am going to join now.


----------



## pupeluv

sjunky13 said:


> I need to join then! I have tons, I mean tons of unloved mu!


 

I would love to see your goodies, I know you have great stuff.....I wish we had something like that over here


----------



## Jujuma

I appologize if someone has asked this yet. Has anyone tried the 3 new nail polish colors yet? If so, which one's and did you like it. Thanks


----------



## Bethc

Jujuma said:


> I appologize if someone has asked this yet. Has anyone tried the 3 new nail polish colors yet? If so, which one's and did you like it. Thanks



Yes!  I have them all and I've worn graphite and peridot already.  You should check out the nails sub-forum too, there are lots of pics there in the Chanel nails thread.


----------



## OMG3kids

Just found out Chanel has blotting papers in Europe, but not the US.  WASSUP with that?!


----------



## Bridget S.

Beriloffun said:


> wow I haven't read/posted on here in a while! What is wrong with me!
> 
> I've been loving the rouge double intense lipsticks, however rose morganite is a little dark for summer. Anyone have any favorites of this line thats perfect for this time of year?


Rose Quartz is a similar colour, just lighter!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Jujuma said:


> I appologize if someone has asked this yet. Has anyone tried the 3 new nail polish colors yet? If so, which one's and did you like it. Thanks


Loving Peridot and Quartz, not a fan of Graphite... tho many others are.

If you loved Trapeze then you'll love Quartz.


----------



## mspera

misstrine85 said:


> Ladies, I have spent sooo much money on makeup eith the pretty interlocking C's here in Paris



oooh! can't wait to see pictures of your goodies!


----------



## elisaq

The wierdest thing happened, I was about to purchase the Rose Tourbillon blush and Desinvolte l/s on nordstrom.com for a gift for my best friend, both were in my basket and in stock but the RT blush became unavailable while I was browsing ... do I just have bad luck and it suddenly sold out while I was shopping?  Does anyone know of a store that still has it in stock (they are sold out at all stores within 100 mi from where I live, according to their website when I tried to do in store pickup)... TIA


----------



## bunnymasseuse

elisaq said:


> The wierdest thing happened, I was about to purchase the Rose Tourbillon blush and Desinvolte l/s on nordstrom.com for a gift for my best friend, both were in my basket and in stock but the RT blush became unavailable while I was browsing ... do I just have bad luck and it suddenly sold out while I was shopping?  Does anyone know of a store that still has it in stock (they are sold out at all stores within 100 mi from where I live, according to their website when I tried to do in store pickup)... TIA


My store said they sold out almost immediately in the DC/MD/VA area.  I think the blush atleast is a hot seller.


----------



## elisaq

^^ Thanks for the info!  That's what I figured... I need to learn my lesson and snag these LE products asap!


----------



## Bethc

The 2 new collections are up on Chanel.com!


----------



## jmh

So now I own and haven't touched yet. I don't know what I am waiting for. 
Rose Envolee
Vanites
Topkapi
Joyeuse RA
Glow Powder-still haven't decided if I want to keep it now that I got Ombres Tissees
Ombres Tissees
Peridot polish
Byzantines Highlighter palette which I will probably never use

By the way, I bought the LE eye lash curler and really like it. I love the black glossy look of it and would recommend getting one. I might get a back up.

Any love for the Lagons quad.


----------



## elisaq

Bethc said:


> The 2 new collections are up on Chanel.com!



Yaaaayy!  Thanks for posting this, I was looking at chanel.com earlier today and was sad the Topkapi is gone because my friend really wanted it.  I was going to buy her the Topkapi and also the Rose Tourbillon blush as a gift, and both are sold out!

I'm thrilled both collections are up though! I have the eyelash curler, although still haven't used it after having it for several months (still use my Shu E), but definitely want the highlighter, Taupe eyeliner, and some of the new shadow singles (including Gris).  I'd love a backup of the highlighter, but I can't believe it's $75! That's too much when my Chanel wishlist is already sooo long!


----------



## nicci404

elisaq said:


> The wierdest thing happened, I was about to purchase the Rose Tourbillon blush and Desinvolte l/s on nordstrom.com for a gift for my best friend, both were in my basket and in stock but the RT blush became unavailable while I was browsing ... do I just have bad luck and it suddenly sold out while I was shopping?  Does anyone know of a store that still has it in stock (they are sold out at all stores within 100 mi from where I live, according to their website when I tried to do in store pickup)... TIA



you can try Nordstrom Seattle and Bellevue...they still had the collection out over the weekend. 

(206) 628-2111 - Seattle

(425) 455-5800 - Bellevue


----------



## krazydaisy

Chanel makes me poor too, haven't bought anything from them in awhile!


----------



## nicci404

jmh said:


> So now I own and haven't touched yet. I don't know what I am waiting for.
> Rose Envolee
> Vanites
> Topkapi
> Joyeuse RA
> Glow Powder-still haven't decided if I want to keep it now that I got Ombres Tissees
> Ombres Tissees
> Peridot polish
> Byzantines Highlighter palette which I will probably never use
> 
> By the way, I bought the LE eye lash curler and really like it. I love the black glossy look of it and would recommend getting one. I might get a back up.
> 
> Any love for the Lagons quad.



I am thinking about getting the eye lash curler but not sure. Part of me wants to get it just because it is Chanel   But does it actually do a good job? 

we are in the same boat - I haven't used Topkapi, Rose Tourbillon, Desinvolte RA, and Illusion d'ombre - Illusoire. And now I am looking at what to buy from the 2 new collections...I put the items out so I can see it but I forget to use it in the morning.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Well I just placed my order for OMBRES TISSÉES and Gris Exquis. Since I already have the blush and lippie in "The Look" in the Les Aquarelles de Chanel Collection I figured why not? I originally thought the Ombres Tissees was a cheek highlighter. Glad it's for the eyes, I'll use it more.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> I am thinking about getting the eye lash curler but not sure. Part of me wants to get it just because it is Chanel  But does it actually do a good job?
> 
> we are in the same boat - I haven't used Topkapi, Rose Tourbillon, Desinvolte RA, and Illusion d'ombre - Illusoire. And now I am looking at what to buy from the 2 new collections...I put the items out so I can see it but I forget to use it in the morning.


 
I kinda want the eyelash curler too, but I know me, I'll never use it!


----------



## elisaq

it'sanaddiction said:


> I kinda want the eyelash curler too, but I know me, I'll never use it!



I've had one for a few months (ordered from overseas) but have only tried it out once or twice.  I use a Shu Eumera one daily and sort of forgot about the Chanel one (even though I "had to have it" at the time).  I think I'll take it out tomorrow & try it out for awhile.  

I noticed it is LE, so I wonder what happens if the pads need replacement (it comes with two).  I've probably gone through 2 pads in my regular eyelash curler over the past few years that I've had it, but still ... I wonder if they'll be accessible anywhere after the eyelash curler is gone or sold out.


----------



## misstrine85

mspera said:


> oooh! can't wait to see pictures of your goodies!


 
Will hopefully have time to take pics later


----------



## jmh

nicci404 said:


> I am thinking about getting the eye lash curler but not sure. Part of me wants to get it just because it is Chanel   But does it actually do a good job?
> 
> we are in the same boat - I haven't used Topkapi, Rose Tourbillon, Desinvolte RA, and Illusion d'ombre - Illusoire. And now I am looking at what to buy from the 2 new collections...I put the items out so I can see it but I forget to use it in the morning.



The eye lash curler has a light feel to it, if that makes sense. I already have a good bit of natural curl to my lashes however, it adds that extra lift to them. I am sure we will see more opinions about it floating around the net soon.


----------



## Beriloffun

Does any one know when the new collections are supposed to hit stores?


----------



## elisaq

nicci404 said:


> you can try Nordstrom Seattle and Bellevue...they still had the collection out over the weekend.
> 
> (206) 628-2111 - Seattle
> 
> (425) 455-5800 - Bellevue



Thanks for the info!  I just checked and the Rose Tourbillon blush is back up on nordstrom.com now (!?!)


----------



## nicci404

elisaq said:


> Thanks for the info!  I just checked and the Rose Tourbillon blush is back up on nordstrom.com now (!?!)



get it!!!


----------



## sjunky13

Did anyone else get the Beige's highlighter? I just love to stare at it. It is soo pretty.


----------



## misstrine85

sjunky13 said:


> Did anyone else get the Beige's highlighter? I just love to stare at it. It is soo pretty.


 
Yup  It's sooo pretty, I almost can't get myself to use it


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> Did anyone else get the Beige's highlighter? I just love to stare at it. It is soo pretty.


 
^ I just ordered it, and I can't wait to receive it!


----------



## sjunky13

pond23 said:


> ^ I just ordered it, and I can't wait to receive it!


 Tiss very pretty Steph! 
I am now just buying Chanel mu. No more bags. lol. I want a GST and the patent mademoiselle though.

What else did you order? I had Pink Cloud and the lip color already, so I got this and Gris shadow.


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> Tiss very pretty Steph!
> *I am now just buying Chanel mu. No more bags.* lol. I want a GST and the patent mademoiselle though.
> 
> What else did you order? I had Pink Cloud and the lip color already, so I got this and Gris shadow.


 
^ You and me both *D*! I am done with Chanel bags for a while. The prices and the quality are just too much of a turnoff. 

I ordered: Beiges highlighter, Pink Cloud blush (will use this to layer over other blushes), eyelash curler (I was talked into this. I don't even curl my lashes normally! I'm scared of any contraption near my eyes. We'll see what happens. LOL!), Lagons eye quad, Vanites quad, Fauve. Phew. I am running out of room in my makeup cases. Oy vey!


----------



## elisaq

sjunky13 said:


> Did anyone else get the Beige's highlighter? I just love to stare at it. It is soo pretty.



I ordered one for myself and another for a friend... if I see swatches that make me feel like I can't get that look with any other highlighter, I may be tempted to keep both (one to use and one to stare at lol)  I have such a hard time using Chanel's beautiful palettes if I don't have a backup.  I think I have some Chanel hoarding disease.

I also ran into the Spektra Chanel thread by accident recently when searching for info on this line, and was laughing at how the girls are calling it a magic 'Triscuit' (if you scroll down there's a side-by-side pic).

http://www.specktra.net/forum/threa...les-collection-new-nieman-marcus-exclusive/60


----------



## misstrine85

elisaq said:


> I ordered one for myself and another for a friend... if I see swatches that make me feel like I can't get that look with any other highlighter, I may be tempted to keep both (one to use and one to stare at lol) I have such a hard time using Chanel's beautiful palettes if I don't have a backup. I think I have some Chanel hoarding disease.
> 
> I also ran into the Spektra Chanel thread by accident recently when searching for info on this line, and was laughing at how the girls are calling it a magic 'Triscuit' (if you scroll down there's a side-by-side pic).
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/forum/threa...les-collection-new-nieman-marcus-exclusive/60


 
Why does that site say that it is an Nieman Marcus exclusive?


----------



## exotikittenx

Hello!  Can one of you recommend me a foundation (not the newest one, please, because it contains alcohol).  I have normal skin that might get a little dry in the colder months, maybe slightly combination in some areas like the T zone, but that is only very slightly.  I want light to medium or buildable coverage.  I was looking into the compact.  I don't like to use foundation as a "mask", but rather just to even things out a little just in the places I need it.  The compact looks like it might do the trick for me.  Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## elisaq

misstrine85 said:


> Why does that site say that it is an Nieman Marcus exclusive?



I think that was just a rumor at the time.  Have you been using yours?  I did see a swatch of it over the Gris shadow and it looked gorgeous.  I was tempted to get Pink Cloud to use as a highlighter, but have been hearing mixed reviews so was hoping I could check it out in store.  I wish they would have released a matching Gris nail polish instead of re-releasing Tendresse!


----------



## jan1nec

finally got my topkapi quad! i just keep looking at it and the blossom gloss lol hopefully i'll use them both soon.



picnikfile_a6oNpc by janinec31, on Flickr


----------



## karester

I went to my Chanel counter today and got a sneak peek at what's coming out later this year.  The new foundation will have 40 shades and is supposed to last 16 hours.  With this pic (from Karlasugar):





I was told that the gold at the lower lash line is a liquid liner.




elisaq said:


> I've had one for a few months (ordered from overseas) but have only tried it out once or twice.  I use a Shu Eumera one daily and sort of forgot about the Chanel one (even though I "had to have it" at the time).  I think I'll take it out tomorrow & try it out for awhile.
> 
> *I noticed it is LE, so I wonder what happens if the pads need replacement (it comes with two).  *I've probably gone through 2 pads in my regular eyelash curler over the past few years that I've had it, but still ... I wonder if they'll be accessible anywhere after the eyelash curler is gone or sold out.



Today I was told that you can use any curler pad in it.


----------



## misstrine85

elisaq said:


> I think that was just a rumor at the time. Have you been using yours? I did see a swatch of it over the Gris shadow and it looked gorgeous. I was tempted to get Pink Cloud to use as a highlighter, but have been hearing mixed reviews so was hoping I could check it out in store. I wish they would have released a matching Gris nail polish instead of re-releasing Tendresse!


 
Ah, that makes sense. Because I got mine in Paris. Have not tried it yet, though.


----------



## nicci404

karester said:


> I went to my Chanel counter today and got a sneak peek at what's coming out later this year.  The new foundation will have 40 shades and is supposed to last 16 hours.  With this pic (from Karlasugar):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told that the gold at the lower lash line is a liquid liner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I was told that you can use any curler pad in it.



hmm...16 hours, I hope so. and I hope they have many fair/yellow undertone shades


----------



## misstrine85

What is my Chanel "coloring" when Im NW20 in MAC? tia...


----------



## jpgoeth

exotikittenx said:


> Hello!  Can one of you recommend me a foundation (not the newest one, please, because it contains alcohol).  I have normal skin that might get a little dry in the colder months, maybe slightly combination in some areas like the T zone, but that is only very slightly.  I want light to medium or buildable coverage.  I was looking into the compact.  I don't like to use foundation as a "mask", but rather just to even things out a little just in the places I need it.  The compact looks like it might do the trick for me.  Anyone have any experience with it?



I have the compact.  I use it when I don't want a full face of  makeup.  I like it but I feel like it's a little heavy when I put it on  (I don't notice it throughout the day though).  It's definitely  buildable (sometimes I use it instead of concealer) and starts out with a  medium level of coverage.  I don't like the way it looks if my skin is  dry, it seems to make it look worse.  Not a problem with some good  moisturizer underneath.


----------



## heartfelt

i second the double perfection compact. it's probably the best powder i've ever used. i apply with a beautyblender and i love the results.


----------



## krazydaisy

^i love their powder too, it gives a nice flawless look


----------



## it'sanaddiction

sjunky13 said:


> Did anyone else get the Beige's highlighter? I just love to stare at it. It is soo pretty.


 

I got it today and played with it a little. Makes a soft romantic eye with Gris Exquis in the crease.


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> I got it today and played with it a little. Makes a soft romantic eye with Gris Exquis in the crease.


 
Nice idea to put these two together!

I like what I've seen of Gris so far, but the Beiges highlighter though beautiful is too pricey for me


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> I got it today and played with it a little. Makes a soft romantic eye with Gris Exquis in the crease.


 

I agree w/girlygirl - good idea!!


----------



## elisaq

I just posted this in the Chanel nails thread, but - omg - does anyone know if these are real?  I'll die if they are.  I just stumbled upon this website but it looks like it's a new post from today... oh please let them be real!!!

http://bella-shmella.com/novaya-kollektsiya-lakov-chanel-les-jeans-de-chanel/


----------



## Bethc

Wow!  I haven't seen this before, but it looks like it's saying FNO, which is possible.... I guess we'll see.


----------



## exotikittenx

jpgoeth said:


> I have the compact.  I use it when I don't want a full face of  makeup.  I like it but I feel like it's a little heavy when I put it on  (I don't notice it throughout the day though).  It's definitely  buildable (sometimes I use it instead of concealer) and starts out with a  medium level of coverage.  I don't like the way it looks if my skin is  dry, it seems to make it look worse.  Not a problem with some good  moisturizer underneath.




Cool, thanks so much for the info!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> Nice idea to put these two together!
> 
> I like what I've seen of Gris so far, but the Beiges highlighter though beautiful is too pricey for me


 


nicci404 said:


> I agree w/girlygirl - good idea!!


 
Thanks! I didn't have a gray eye shadow that I like, until Gris. Most of my grays are either too dark or too shiny. Yeah I know, beiges is too pricey, I still feel guilty about it.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

elisaq said:


> I just posted this in the Chanel nails thread, but - omg - does anyone know if these are real? I'll die if they are. I just stumbled upon this website but it looks like it's a new post from today... oh please let them be real!!!
> 
> http://bella-shmella.com/novaya-kollektsiya-lakov-chanel-les-jeans-de-chanel/


 
I don't know but a lot of products are released in Asia first. What language is that site in?


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> Thanks! I didn't have a gray eye shadow that I like, until Gris. Most of my grays are either too dark or too shiny. Yeah I know, beiges is too pricey, I still feel guilty about it.



would you say it is matte? I am still contemplating getting it. I don't own any grey shadows at all...I don't think. I bought one but gave it away cause it was too shimmery.


----------



## nicci404

elisaq said:


> I just posted this in the Chanel nails thread, but - omg - does anyone know if these are real?  I'll die if they are.  I just stumbled upon this website but it looks like it's a new post from today... oh please let them be real!!!
> 
> http://bella-shmella.com/novaya-kollektsiya-lakov-chanel-les-jeans-de-chanel/



it looks like it is...here is another blog featuring it

http://jaime-ellicson.blogspot.com/2011/08/favorite-jeans-collection-of-lacquers.html


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> would you say it is matte? I am still contemplating getting it. I don't own any grey shadows at all...I don't think. I bought one but gave it away cause it was too shimmery.


 
Yes, but not quite. Hard to explain, I guess it has just a touch of shimmer in it. Check out her review and swatches

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/08/chanel-gris-exquis-soft-touch-eyeshadow.html


----------



## krazydaisy

very pretty



it'sanaddiction said:


> I got it today and played with it a little. Makes a soft romantic eye with Gris Exquis in the crease.


----------



## pond23

it'sanaddiction said:


> I don't know but a lot of products are released in Asia first. What language is that site in?



^ It's in Russian.


----------



## pupeluv

Just something pretty I got from the perm line, glossimer 94 Sundress


----------



## NoSnowHere

Rouge coco shine in Deauville


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Just something pretty I got from the perm line, glossimer 94 Sundress



that is pretty - is there much color to it?


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> that is pretty - is there much color to it?


 
For me there is, my lips are not very pigmented


----------



## nicci404

I think the two new collections will hit department stores soon...I saw both at Nordstrom today. Although, the SA told me the Les Aquarelles collection would only be at the make-up studios but she could be wrong, it wouldn't be the first time. 

I tried the eye lash curler and I really liked it! it fit my eyes perfectly.


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> For me there is, my lips are not very pigmented



thanks. Mine are the same, I might check it out.


----------



## Bethc

elisaq said:


> I just posted this in the Chanel nails thread, but - omg - does anyone know if these are real?  I'll die if they are.  I just stumbled upon this website but it looks like it's a new post from today... oh please let them be real!!!
> 
> http://bella-shmella.com/novaya-kollektsiya-lakov-chanel-les-jeans-de-chanel/



I posted this in the Chanel nails thread too, apparently they are for real!

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/08/heres-what-im-obsessed-with-this-week-5/


----------



## sjunky13

Yes! My contact in NYC told me about these polishes. yay. Anyone going to FNO?


----------



## chynxi_a

Finally got my goodies from Selfridges in London today. Still need to get my Peridot and Quartz nail polishes!!


----------



## Bethc

sjunky13 said:


> Yes! My contact in NYC told me about these polishes. yay. Anyone going to FNO?



Yes!  Let's try to meet up, will anyone else be around?


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Bethc said:


> Yes!  Let's try to meet up, will anyone else be around?



Right now I am planning to be in NYC! Last year was so much fun. A friend and I did a late lunch at the 4 Seasons then went directly to Chanel to get the khakis. Spent the next few hours at Bergdorf and YSL before heading back to Chanel to order our shoes. Wonder what they will be doing this year?


----------



## jmh

chynxi_a said:


> Finally got my goodies from Selfridges in London today. Still need to get my Peridot and Quartz nail polishes!!




Nice haul! I love my eye lash curler.


----------



## elisaq

Bethc said:


> I posted this in the Chanel nails thread too, apparently they are for real!
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/08/heres-what-im-obsessed-with-this-week-5/



Yay!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

chynxi_a said:


> Finally got my goodies from Selfridges in London today. Still need to get my Peridot and Quartz nail polishes!!


 
So pretty! I have the green and peach shadows, but not FANTASME. Are you going to use it as a highlighter or is there another way to wear this color? I should just go ahead and get them all


----------



## it'sanaddiction

pupeluv said:


> Just something pretty I got from the perm line, glossimer 94 Sundress


 
So pretty, love glossimers!


----------



## Fran0421

Exciting!!! I hope it's real!! Looks a lot like the new Dior collection. 



elisaq said:


> I just posted this in the Chanel nails thread, but - omg - does anyone know if these are real?  I'll die if they are.  I just stumbled upon this website but it looks like it's a new post from today... oh please let them be real!!!
> 
> http://bella-shmella.com/novaya-kollektsiya-lakov-chanel-les-jeans-de-chanel/


----------



## JA_UK

chynxi_a said:


> Finally got my goodies from Selfridges in London today. Still need to get my Peridot and Quartz nail polishes!!



Nice haul! I only found out yesterday that they had the new collection so did a telephone order.  Will have to go to my local Chanel counter to get Peridot and graphite.  I'm really looking forward to receiving the eyelash curlers in my order


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> I think the two new collections will hit department stores soon...I saw both at Nordstrom today. Although, the SA told me the Les Aquarelles collection would only be at the make-up studios but she could be wrong, it wouldn't be the first time.
> 
> I tried the eye lash curler and I really liked it! it fit my eyes perfectly.


 
Did you get the curler? I'm still on the fence about it, which means I should get it or I'll regret it.



it'sanaddiction said:


> So pretty, love glossimers!


 
Thanks me too, I go through phases and decided I needed more lip items...can't believe I just typed needed...YKWIM


----------



## pupeluv

chynxi_a said:


> Finally got my goodies from Selfridges in London today. Still need to get my Peridot and Quartz nail polishes!!


 
Very Nice!, enjoy your goodies!


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Did you get the curler? I'm still on the fence about it, which means I should get it or I'll regret it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks me too, I go through phases and decided I needed more lip items...can't believe I just typed needed...YKWIM


 
No, I wanted to think about it. I am still not sure I'll get it even though I really liked it. Part of what is keeping me from not buying is the price.


----------



## Beriloffun

nicci404 said:


> No, I wanted to think about it. I am still not sure I'll get it even though I really liked it. Part of what is keeping me from not buying is the price.



I totally agree with you about the eyelash curler! I feel like it's something strange to test out at the Chanel counter bc you can't swatch it or anything...plus cafe makeup said LMdB's curler is excellent as well and It's not LE. I was at the counter yesterday (got fauve and the eyebrow pencil!) and I felt like the SA was pushing that product specifically. Kinda strange in my opinion?


----------



## chynxi_a

it'sanaddiction said:


> So pretty! I have the green and peach shadows, but not FANTASME. Are you going to use it as a highlighter or is there another way to wear this color? I should just go ahead and get them all



I'm definitely going to use it as a highlighter, will have to play around with it. I'm tempted to get them all but I've been spending far too much money on Chanel. 



JA_UK said:


> Nice haul! I only found out yesterday that they had the new collection so did a telephone order. Will have to go to my local Chanel counter to get Peridot and graphite. I'm really looking forward to receiving the eyelash curlers in my order



I wonder how long its been out already? My best friend was around oxford street and i told her to check out Chanel in Selfridges for me and she called me straight away and told me they already had it in. Gutted that she couldnt get peridot and quartz for me because they were sold out. I will get it on the 19th tho at my local House of Fraser. I cannot wait! The eyelash curlers are fabulous!


----------



## nicci404

Beriloffun said:


> I totally agree with you about the eyelash curler! I feel like it's something strange to test out at the Chanel counter bc you can't swatch it or anything...plus cafe makeup said LMdB's curler is excellent as well and It's not LE. I was at the counter yesterday (got fauve and the eyebrow pencil!) and I felt like the SA was pushing that product specifically. Kinda strange in my opinion?


 
The SA I saw did the same thing. She told me she could put it on hold for me cause it would likely be gone by the time I came back - today. She thought out of the whole collection, the curler was the only item really worth getting. I rather get Fauve than a curler. I think for now, I will just stick w/my cheap drug store one


----------



## skydive nikki

The girl at my Chanel counter told me honestly it(curler) was not so special.  She told me to get the LMDB and I am happy I did.  It works great.  Cafemakeup said the same thing.  They compared the 2 and liked the LMDB better.


----------



## bluejinx

skydive nikki said:


> The girl at my Chanel counter told me honestly it(curler) was not so special.  She told me to get the LMDB and I am happy I did.  It works great.  Cafemakeup said the same thing.  They compared the 2 and liked the LMDB better.



You also can't buy replacement pads for it like you can the lmdb one.


----------



## JA_UK

chynxi_a said:


> I'm definitely going to use it as a highlighter, will have to play around with it. I'm tempted to get them all but I've been spending far too much money on Chanel.
> 
> 
> 
> *I wonder how long its been out already? My best friend was around oxford street and i told her to check out Chanel in Selfridges for me and she called me straight away and told me they already had it in. Gutted that she couldnt get peridot and quartz for me because they were sold out. I will get it on the 19th tho at my local House of Fraser. I cannot wait! The eyelash curlers are fabulous!*



When I called they said they couldnt put me through to the counter because the queues were long and they were crazy busy but I took the direct dial numbers and when I got through the lady told me that they had it since 5th August!! I will also be going to my local HOF to try out the shine lipsticks, and get the nail polishes.  I did say to myself that I would be done until the new year but I've just seen MACs Posh Paradise collection


----------



## jmh

it'sanaddiction said:


> So pretty! I have the green and peach shadows, but not FANTASME. Are you going to use it as a highlighter or is there another way to wear this color? I should just go ahead and get them all



I was debating on getting all of the Illusion D'Ombre's also. I have been using Emerveille to highlight the tip of my nose and upper lip.


----------



## pupeluv

skydive nikki said:


> The girl at my Chanel counter told me honestly it(curler) was not so special. She told me to get the LMDB and I am happy I did. It works great. Cafemakeup said the same thing. They compared the 2 and liked the LMDB better.


 
I read that also and I think that I'll get the LMDB. Thinking about the LMDB reviews was also holding me back from pulling the trigger on the Chanel one. Do you have a Shu Uemura curler? I have it for years and have never strayed just wondering how you think compare.


----------



## jadecee

I think what works best for you might depend on your eye shape too.  cafe makeup's pics of the 3 of them side by side were really helpful.  It sounded like she likes all 3 fine, but in terms of buying recommendation to use she recommends something that you can continually replace.  It would've been interesting to see how the different curvature of the curler changes how your lashes actually gets curled cause at the end of the day that's all that matters isn't it?  Rather than what word is imprinted on your curler...


----------



## penelope tree

i think the chanel autumn collection comes out soon in the uk lol.


----------



## JA_UK

penelope tree said:


> i think the chanel autumn collection comes out soon in the uk lol.


 
Its already out in Selfridges London


----------



## skydive nikki

pupeluv said:


> I read that also and I think that I'll get the LMDB. Thinking about the LMDB reviews was also holding me back from pulling the trigger on the Chanel one. Do you have a Shu Uemura curler? I have it for years and have never strayed just wondering how you think compare.



No, I dont have the shu curler. For some crazy reason I am still tempted by the Chanel, but I am wondering how much of that has to do with the name?  I wish we could test these things, but that would be weird.


----------



## pond23

I bought the eyelash curler, but haven't used it yet. I am still scared to use one. I don't like any instrument's going near my eyes. I need to get over this.


----------



## AndyLVoe

Yesterday I bought some eyeshadow and nail polish from Chanel! the new Autumn/Fall collection, limited edition Graphite Nail polish.. As well I bought one more black eyeshadow.. like we need more black eyeshadow, but this is just gorgeous!  its the long wearing illusion d'ombre. in color Mirifique, its definitely long wearing, its been on my eyes since this morning and its perfect! my eyelids are on the oilier side, so eyeshadow tends to fly off, no matter how good the primer is.. haha.. so I absolutely love it! The sweet lady(SA) helping me out, gave me a sample of the No19  perfume, and I love the fragrance, its so nice, it smells green and leaves you with a slight powder scent, I have to get it! I'm hooked. normally Chanel no5 isnt something I would wear, No 19 is awesome!


----------



## Fran0421

Hey ladies  Have any of you tried the Chanel Le Blanc De Chanel sheer illuminating base? Is it worth the price?


----------



## chynxi_a

JA_UK said:


> When I called they said they couldnt put me through to the counter because the queues were long and they were crazy busy but I took the direct dial numbers and when I got through the lady told me that they had it since 5th August!! I will also be going to my local HOF to try out the shine lipsticks, and get the nail polishes.  I did say to myself that I would be done until the new year but I've just seen MACs Posh Paradise collection



I think i will start buying any new collections in Selfridges seeing as they get it before anyone else. Its just the hassle of travelling into central London. Thank God I'm not a Mac addict, i only ever buy it if i really love it/can't live without it! My bf thinks I'm crazy when it comes to Chanel, guys just don't understand!


----------



## nicci404

did anyone get the Ligne Extreme - Linquid Eyeliner? It's limited edition.


----------



## JA_UK

chynxi_a said:


> *I think i will start buying any new collections in Selfridges seeing as they get it before anyone else.* Its just the hassle of travelling into central London. Thank God I'm not a Mac addict, i only ever buy it if i really love it/can't live without it! My bf thinks I'm crazy when it comes to Chanel, guys just don't understand!



This is a wise decision and I think I will do that too seeing as I was told by the Chanel lady that Selfridges always gets the collections exclusively 2 weeks before they go to the national counters.

I went to collect my order today from the depot, I dont think I will mail order again as the hassle of tracking the parcel is a PIA and I only live an hours drive away, but the products made up for it  I got the Beiges highlighter, Braise and Giggle lip Glossimers, Murifique, Fantasme,  Ebloui and the eyelash curlers and I love everything!!


----------



## jennified_

I bought a few things yesterday but am especially wondering about one product: The Tan De Soliel Bronzing Makeup Base. What brush do you guys use to apply this?


----------



## jmh

I was  wondering if anyone is loving Ebloui? debating on getting it.


----------



## elisaq

nicci404 said:


> did anyone get the Ligne Extreme - Linquid Eyeliner? It's limited edition.



No, but now I want it! lol

I use the duo cake pan one daily (I have the Noir Lame and the Jet Gold), and it seriously looks like either would last me a lifetime, although that's never stopped me before from buying new makeup...


----------



## nicci404

elisaq said:


> No, but now I want it! lol
> 
> I use the duo cake pan one daily (I have the Noir Lame and the Jet Gold), and it seriously looks like either would last me a lifetime, although that's never stopped me before from buying new makeup...


 
I have never used liquid liner before, worried I'll make it look messy on my eyes. btu this one sounds easy to use..??  

I think I rather get the duo cake pan - I am looking for Celadon-Lame. When I tried it I really liked if but I don't think I can get that particular one anymore...?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

jmh said:


> I was wondering if anyone is loving Ebloui? debating on getting it.


 
I finally got to the Chanel counter. I needed to see Ebloui and Fauve IRL. I decided to get Ebloui. It's sparkly like the other D'Ombre shadows, but that is what I like about them. The color is also quite unique, I don't have anything quite like it. I was afraid it would be too coppery, but on me it's more burgundy. I've now got 4 of these d**n shadows, all but the black and white!


----------



## elisaq

nicci404 said:


> I have never used liquid liner before, worried I'll make it look messy on my eyes. btu this one sounds easy to use..??
> 
> I think I rather get the duo cake pan - I am looking for Celadon-Lame. When I tried it I really liked if but I don't think I can get that particular one anymore...?



I'd love to get the Brun Lame duo, but have not seen that nor the Celadon anywhere!  I was looking online for it earlier today and came across this blog post which just made me want all of them:
http://www.pinksith.com/2010/02/chanel-la-ligne-de-chanel-professional.html

I find the cake liners easy to use because (as the blog post describes) you can control how much goes on the brush.  Also it's easy to take off if you screw up the line (which I do all the time), I'll just take a wet Q-tip and take it off before it sets.  Once it sets, it stays all day on me.  Until I read that blog post, I thought both sides were liners (the right one just having shimmer).  It's obvious with the Jet-Gold that the right pan is a shadow, but I think I've been using both sides of my black one wet as a liner... oops!


----------



## nicci404

elisaq said:


> I'd love to get the Brun Lame duo, but have not seen that nor the Celadon anywhere!  I was looking online for it earlier today and came across this blog post which just made me want all of them:
> http://www.pinksith.com/2010/02/chanel-la-ligne-de-chanel-professional.html
> 
> I find the cake liners easy to use because (as the blog post describes) you can control how much goes on the brush.  Also it's easy to take off if you screw up the line (which I do all the time), I'll just take a wet Q-tip and take it off before it sets.  Once it sets, it stays all day on me.  Until I read that blog post, I thought both sides were liners (the right one just having shimmer).  It's obvious with the Jet-Gold that the right pan is a shadow, but I think I've been using both sides of my black one wet as a liner... oops!



that's funny...I also thought both were liners. When it first came out the SA told me that also. She said you have 2 shades to choose from.

Thanks for the link. I am going to join you on the search!

I did pick this up today during my lunch - Fauve. Now, I am just waiting for my Ombres Tissees to arrive.  I almost got Twlight but passed. But I am thinking of getting Gris Exquis.


----------



## misstrine85

nicci404 said:


> that's funny...I also thought both were liners. When it first came out the SA told me that also. She said you have 2 shades to choose from.
> 
> Thanks for the link. I am going to join you on the search!
> 
> I did pick this up today during my lunch - Fauve. Now, I am just waiting for my Ombres Tissees to arrive.  I almost got Twlight but passed. But I am thinking of getting Gris Exquis.


 
Fauve is just so pretty


----------



## jmh

it'sanaddiction said:


> I finally got to the Chanel counter. I needed to see Ebloui and Fauve IRL. I decided to get Ebloui. It's sparkly like the other D'Ombre shadows, but that is what I like about them. The color is also quite unique, I don't have anything quite like it. I was afraid it would be too coppery, but on me it's more burgundy. I've now got 4 of these d**n shadows, all but the black and white!



Thanks, I know I will end up getting all of the Illusion D'Ombre's. They are quickly out preforming my powder shadows.


----------



## JA_UK

jmh said:


> Thanks, I know I will end up getting all of the Illusion D'Ombre's. They are quickly out preforming my powder shadows.



I am very impressed with these too, I love the texture and the way they look on, I will probably end up with the other 3!


----------



## JA_UK

nicci404 said:


> that's funny...I also thought both were liners. When it first came out the SA told me that also. She said you have 2 shades to choose from.
> 
> Thanks for the link. I am going to join you on the search!
> 
> I did pick this up today during my lunch - Fauve. Now, I am just waiting for my Ombres Tissees to arrive.  I almost got Twlight but passed. But I am thinking of getting Gris Exquis.



Oh that is sooooo pretty!!! This is too much temptation lol!


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> I finally got to the Chanel counter. I needed to see Ebloui and Fauve IRL. I decided to get Ebloui. It's sparkly like the other D'Ombre shadows, but that is what I like about them. The color is also quite unique, I don't have anything quite like it. I was afraid it would be too coppery, but on me it's more burgundy. I've now got 4 of these d**n shadows, all but the black and white!


 
I'll have to jump on the bandwagon with at least one of these!  I do hear that the black one is also worth getting!


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> that's funny...I also thought both were liners. When it first came out the SA told me that also. She said you have 2 shades to choose from.
> 
> Thanks for the link. I am going to join you on the search!
> 
> I did pick this up today during my lunch - Fauve. Now, I am just waiting for my Ombres Tissees to arrive.  I almost got Twlight but passed. But I am thinking of getting Gris Exquis.


 
I have this too!

I'm going to see how they go with Safari and Taupe Grise!


----------



## elisaq

nicci404 said:


> that's funny...I also thought both were liners. When it first came out the SA told me that also. She said you have 2 shades to choose from.
> 
> Thanks for the link. I am going to join you on the search!
> 
> I did pick this up today during my lunch - Fauve. Now, I am just waiting for my Ombres Tissees to arrive.  I almost got Twlight but passed. But I am thinking of getting Gris Exquis.



I just got Fauve and Gris and the Beiges highlighter.  I had it shipped to my work since my ups guy always leaves my packages outside my door, and it arrived on Monday but all week I somehow kept forgetting to bring the package home!  I'm actually off today and tomorrow, but now have to go into work today (boo!) just to pick up my goodies! 

I'm really excited about Fauve the most, but am also thinking about Magic Night.  I really love the single shadows.


----------



## misstrine85

elisaq said:


> I just got Fauve and Gris and the Beiges highlighter. I had it shipped to my work since my ups guy always leaves my packages outside my door, and it arrived on Monday but all week I somehow kept forgetting to bring the package home! I'm actually off today and tomorrow, but now have to go into work today (boo!) just to pick up my goodies!
> 
> I'm really excited about Fauve the most, but am also thinking about Magic Night. I really love the single shadows.


 
How can you forget Chanel?


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> that's funny...I also thought both were liners. When it first came out the SA told me that also. She said you have 2 shades to choose from.
> 
> Thanks for the link. I am going to join you on the search!
> 
> I did pick this up today during my lunch - Fauve. Now, I am just waiting for my Ombres Tissees to arrive.  I almost got Twlight but passed. But I am thinking of getting Gris Exquis.


 

So pretty!


----------



## nicci404

elisaq said:


> I just got Fauve and Gris and the Beiges highlighter. I had it shipped to my work since my ups guy always leaves my packages outside my door, and it arrived on Monday but all week I somehow kept forgetting to bring the package home! I'm actually off today and tomorrow, but now have to go into work today (boo!) just to pick up my goodies!
> 
> I'm really excited about Fauve the most, but am also thinking about Magic Night. I really love the single shadows.


 
I do the same - I always have packages shipped to my work, otherwise I have to pick it up at their office. 

I want to mix Gris and the highlighter together to use as an eye shadow, I got the idea from Itsanaddiction


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> So pretty!


 

did you get anything from that collection?


----------



## eliza

I also posted these on Specktra, but the Illusion d'Ombres and the polishes make such great eye candy! I'm so happy with the colours I purchased.


----------



## cassandra22007

Wow, I haven't checked this thread in FOREVER!! I've been on vacation and busy with work... anyway I'll try to go back and read everything tonight.

Meanwhile... 

The new eye collection: not impressed. I didn't get anything, although the blue eyeshadows look nice and I might end up picking them up eventually. I think I've said before that I'm really trying to be selective with what makeup I buy, especially eye quads, instead of just getting everything from every new collection. I love being a Chanel makeup collector but I hate when things go to waste, so I'm trying to find a middle ground.

I did however get two things from the LE collection from the SS couture show- I got the Beiges eye thing and the Gris eyeshadow which I LOVE LOVE LOVE. I got them at the Chanel boutique when I was on vacation in Boston so they are "special" I guess. Anyway, the first thing I did was try to recreate the runway look but with a little less dramatic black eyeliner, and I used the gold from Topaki to amp up the color a little. I really liked the result:


----------



## Bethc

Very pretty!  

I love the Gris too, Ive been wearing it every day. I have other greys, but this one is really special for me.


----------



## elisaq

misstrine85 said:


> How can you forget Chanel?



I know!!?!!  I was stalking the UPS tracking website for a week and was so happy when it came, then I'd get distracted when I'd leave work and kick myself when I got home!  

omg the Beiges highlighter is stunning.  I bought one for a friend for a gift, but now want to keep both ... is that bad kharma? lol  It's just too pretty to use!!!!


----------



## elisaq

nicci404 said:


> I do the same - I always have packages shipped to my work, otherwise I have to pick it up at their office.
> 
> I want to mix Gris and the highlighter together to use as an eye shadow, I got the idea from Itsanaddiction



I saw that on some blog (layering the Beiges highlighter over the Gris) and that's really what made me decide to get over the $75 pricetag and buy the highlighter.  I don't remember where I saw it though, maybe it was the same one you saw.  

Now I need to save up because I really want the 6 e/s pots one of these days!!!  I'm sure once I save up, Chanel will release something else that I "need" ... my wishlist is absurd right now.


----------



## cassandra22007

Bethc said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> I love the Gris too, Ive been wearing it every day. I have other greys, but this one is really special for me.



I love Gris too. Grey is my favorite color and oddly I don't have many good grey eyeshadows. I can see myself using this entire pan!

Beiges is beautiful but not very exciting...the color isn't very pigmented but the finished effect is really lovely and sophisticated.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> I do the same - I always have packages shipped to my work, otherwise I have to pick it up at their office.
> 
> I want to mix Gris and the highlighter together to use as an eye shadow, I got the idea from Itsanaddiction


 
Have you tried the Gris and the Beiges together yet? To me it's such a beautiful combo! Gris is quickly becoming a go to for me, it works with so much! I used it in the crease with Emerveille, another winner! Works with all my purples too!


----------



## oceansportrait

eliza said:


> I also posted these on Specktra, but the Illusion d'Ombres and the polishes make such great eye candy! I'm so happy with the colours I purchased.


 

The peridot (polish) looks amazing! Is it true to how it looks in the bottle when you apply it?


----------



## JA_UK

eliza said:


> I also posted these on Specktra, but the Illusion d'Ombres and the polishes make such great eye candy! I'm so happy with the colours I purchased.



I saw your post on Specktra and agreed on how photogenic the collection was I broke down and ended up with all the eyeshadows :shame: .  I got the same nail polishes as I didnt really care for the beige one.

And yes Peridot does look like it does in the bottle on the nail


----------



## mspera

I thought this blog post was a great and interesting read -- and found out today is Gabrielle Chanel's birthday!!

http://lachanelphile.com/


----------



## Christine Dior

Hi ladies! 

I'm pretty new to Chanel makeup (I just placed my first order!!) but I'm wondering how you all feel about Reflets d'Ombre quad? I'm NC42/Nars SG in Barcelona. I'm Medium/Tan with yellow undertones.....

For those who have this, is it well pigmented? Some of the reviews on MUA say this creases. Just wanted some input before I consider purchasing...TIA!


----------



## pupeluv

An oldie that was difficult to locate. Chanel Rouge Allure 25 Naive.


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> did you get anything from that collection?


 

I actually had to stop and think about it....that I hadn't. I was going to get at least the Taupe eyeliner til I saw the swatches. Speaking of swatches, when I am looking up swatches or reviews I sometimes see some older stuff that I would like to have. I've been wanting Naive for a while so I just got it....who knows 6 months down the road I may decide I want something from the Sophicated Eyes Collection...when it's already too late..


----------



## nprotundo

elisaq said:


> I saw that on some blog (layering the Beiges highlighter over the Gris) and that's really what made me decide to get over the $75 pricetag and buy the highlighter.  I don't remember where I saw it though, maybe it was the same one you saw.
> 
> Now I need to save up because I really want the 6 e/s pots one of these days!!!  I'm sure once I save up, Chanel will release something else that I "need" ... my wishlist is absurd right now.



Have you found the pictures yet? I'm dying to see them both layered over each other to see the effect.


----------



## elisaq

nprotundo said:


> Have you found the pictures yet? I'm dying to see them both layered over each other to see the effect.



Hi! I can't seem to find them now!  Whenever I'm bored at work I'll look at my favorite blogs and then will follow links to their favorite blogs and ... that's how I ended up seeing those Chanel FNO blue polishes on some random Russian blog lol.  I'll look around more, or maybe I (or someone else here) can try to recreate it


----------



## mspera

Girls, I have been looking for the blog post to see if I could find for you guys (feels good to help out fellow tPF'ers)  - I found this one, which gives a runway picture of the look, and some suggestions for creating the look.

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/08/09/chanel-ombres-tissees-pictures-and-swatches/

Also, you all may have already seen it, but in case not, there is a tutorial on chanel.com on creating the look too. 

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/The-Look-125629


----------



## elisaq

I just got these new Chanel products from a friend traveling overseas, I'm so excited to try them out: Rouge Coco Shine in #46 Liberte, Rouge Allure Velvet (yay!) in #32 La Ravissante, and Vitalumiere Eclat foundation powder.

I haven't tried the RA velvet l/s on my lips yet, they're a little on the chapped side at the moment which is not good for trying out matte l/s.  I love the RA formula so it will be interesting to see how the velvet formula applies and feels.  I'm obsessed with coral l/s so I'm already loving the RCS Liberte.  Actually, I'm obsessed with the RCS in general, I now have Liberte, Misia, Rivage, Flying Cloud, Elise, and Monte-Carlo.  On my wishlist are Bonheur, Sari, and Canotier, but those will have to wait ... I need to focus on the FNO blue nail polishes lol


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> Have you tried the Gris and the Beiges together yet? To me it's such a beautiful combo! Gris is quickly becoming a go to for me, it works with so much! I used it in the crease with Emerveille, another winner! Works with all my purples too!



no, I am still waiting for my Beiges to arrive. I thought Gris would be available at the Nordstrom I went to since the rest of the collection was but it was missing. I looked around for grey eye shadows tonight but did not find anything. Most were too shimmery or lacked pigmentation. So far, Gris looks like the best one for what I am looking for. you gave me another idea - to use it w/Illusoire


----------



## nicci404

elisaq said:


> I just got these new Chanel products from a friend traveling overseas, I'm so excited to try them out: Rouge Coco Shine in #46 Liberte, Rouge Allure Velvet (yay!) in #32 La Ravissante, and Vitalumiere Eclat foundation powder.
> 
> I haven't tried the RA velvet l/s on my lips yet, they're a little on the chapped side at the moment which is not good for trying out matte l/s.  I love the RA formula so it will be interesting to see how the velvet formula applies and feels.  I'm obsessed with coral l/s so I'm already loving the RCS Liberte.  Actually, I'm obsessed with the RCS in general, I now have Liberte, Misia, Rivage, Flying Cloud, Elise, and Monte-Carlo.  On my wishlist are Bonheur, Sari, and Canotier, but those will have to wait ... I need to focus on the FNO blue nail polishes lol



oh man! I am jealous!! I really want to try the RA Velvets


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> An oldie that was difficult to locate. Chanel Rouge Allure 25 Naive.



that is so pretty, that is my kind of pink. is it warm?


----------



## nicci404

I used Topkapi for the first time this morning. It has never been dropped. This was bought off Chanel. I was touching the shadows with a brush and that one was loose. I put it upside down and it just fell out.


----------



## Beriloffun

^oh no  i would call Chanel and tell them what happened!


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> that is so pretty, that is my kind of pink. is it warm?



It's warm. My Nordies SA gave me a jar full of the last tester they had. I've not been able to locate it anywhere.



nicci404 said:


> I used Topkapi for the first time this morning. It has never been dropped. This was bought off Chanel. I was touching the shadows with a brush and that one was loose. I put it upside down and it just fell out.


OH NO! That quad was way expensive to be falling out like that. I really hope Chanel does something and that they even have anymore available.


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci - oh no!  i agree, that should not happen!  see if you can get a new one!


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> I used Topkapi for the first time this morning. It has never been dropped. This was bought off Chanel. I was touching the shadows with a brush and that one was loose. I put it upside down and it just fell out.


 
Try calling Chanel and see what they say or take it in to one their stores and show them and they should defintely swap that out for a new one...if they have anymore.



shoeaddictklw said:


> It's warm. My Nordies SA gave me a jar full of the last tester they had. I've not been able to locate it anywhere.
> 
> 
> OH NO! That quad was way expensive to be falling out like that. I really hope Chanel does something and that they even have anymore available.



Gave you one, I'm jealous...that lippie was a pain in the rear to find.


----------



## jmh

pupeluv said:


> The SA today put Rose Ecrin on my left cheek and Rose Tourbillion on my right cheek, I couldn't decide on which one so I walked around a bit and OMG I looked like I had been slapped..Bam..Bam..on both sides...I did decide to wipe most of it off my face though.



I do this this all the time especially, with eye shadows. Then I will come home and ask my husband which side he prefers. A lot of the time he says they look the same. I insist he pics a side, I drive him crazy. The funny thing is he really notices make up now. He might make a comment like, her eye shadow is done well.

Rose Ecrin barely showed up on me.


----------



## 8seventeen19

pupeluv said:


> Try calling Chanel and see what they say or take it in to one their stores and show them and they should defintely swap that out for a new one...if they have anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Gave you one, I'm jealous...that lippie was a pain in the rear to find.



She is incredibly sweet.  My Dior SA is awesome there too come to think about it. Where did you find one btw, and NIB no less?


----------



## jmh

nicci404 said:


> I used Topkapi for the first time this morning. It has never been dropped. This was bought off Chanel. I was touching the shadows with a brush and that one was loose. I put it upside down and it just fell out.



Bummer, I guess they could probably give you a refund however, you probably want a replacement. I haven't even touched my Topkapi, I hope this doesn't happen to me.


----------



## jmh

Has anyone seen this Topkapi comparison? I thought it was very well done.
http://joeychong.wordpress.com/2011...rban-decay-naked-lunasol-shelly-ocean-others/


----------



## Beriloffun

jmh said:


> Has anyone seen this Topkapi comparison? I thought it was very well done.
> http://joeychong.wordpress.com/2011...rban-decay-naked-lunasol-shelly-ocean-others/



Wow this is a great comparison! (Must have taken forever to do tho!) I have both UD Naked and Topkapi, and I definitly prefer the shades in Topkapi, especially the dark brown (compared to darkhorse) as darkhorse just shows up way too muddy on my super pale skin


----------



## jmh

Beriloffun said:


> Wow this is a great comparison! (Must have taken forever to do tho!) I have both UD Naked and Topkapi, and I definitly prefer the shades in Topkapi, especially the dark brown (compared to darkhorse) as darkhorse just shows up way too muddy on my super pale skin



I found that  a lot of the colors in Naked looked muddy on me, too.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Me too.


----------



## krazydaisy

[sighs] this thread makes me want to buy more chanel


----------



## misstrine85

Anyone know some great blogposts about either Prelude, Topkapi and Byzantine pallettes? Need something to read about something pretty.


----------



## elisaq

misstrine85 said:


> Anyone know some great blogposts about either Prelude, Topkapi and Byzantine pallettes? Need something to read about something pretty.



This post made me want Prelude:
http://blushingnoir.blogspot.com/2011/08/chanel-prelude-quadra-eye-shadow.html

and here's one of Topkapi from the same blogger:

http://blushingnoir.blogspot.com/2011/07/chanel-topkapi-quadra-eye-shadow.html

I found this blog by accident, but I love her photos and how she did her eyes in both.  Both quads are so pretty!!


----------



## nicci404

thanks everyone. I am going to call them Monday and see what they can do. If nothing, maybe I can try super glue...lol


----------



## nicci404

krazydaisy said:


> [sighs] this thread makes me want to buy more chanel



same here. but now I have a good excuse to back off a little - I got my brakes replaced for my car today and then I'll need new back tires. Ugh...I still want to get a couple more things but my car comes first.


----------



## 8seventeen19

misstrine85 said:


> Anyone know some great blogposts about either Prelude, Topkapi and Byzantine pallettes? Need something to read about something pretty.


Have you checked Cafemakeup.com? Amy had the BEST photography and she's reviewed all of the above. I do not believe she watched Byzantine though.


----------



## krazydaisy

nicci404 said:


> same here. but now I have a good excuse to back off a little - I got my brakes replaced for my car today and then I'll need new back tires. Ugh...I still want to get a couple more things but my car comes first.


lol, yes car should come first, it's your way to go get more chanel lol


----------



## jmh

Has anyone bought the new eyebrow pencil. I tried BLOND CLAIR but, it wasn't ash enough for me and didn't look close enough to my natural brow color. The other colors were too dark for me. I am a little bummed because I was really looking forward to these.


----------



## girlygirl3

jmh said:


> Has anyone bought the new eyebrow pencil. I tried BLOND CLAIR but, it wasn't ash enough for me and didn't look close enough to my natural brow color. The other colors were too dark for me. I am a little bummed because I was really looking forward to these.


 
I'm using the new eyebrow pencil and I love it!  My color is BRUN CENDRE which I think is the medium dark one.


----------



## jmh

Brun Cendre was a little too dark for me. Maybe they will add another in the future.


----------



## natassha68

I've been using the Blonde Claire and LOVE it !!!!... it is a perfect match for me


----------



## jan1nec

thats awful! hopefully it can be replaced.



nicci404 said:


> I used Topkapi for the first time this morning. It has never been dropped. This was bought off Chanel. I was touching the shadows with a brush and that one was loose. I put it upside down and it just fell out.


----------



## egglet

Hi Ladies.. Just thought I'd share a picture of my chanel daily essentials.. Was bored today and decided to photograph random things..





-Vitalumiere Aqua Foundation in Beige Pastel
-Precision UV Essentiel Sun Protector
-Joues Contraste Powder Blush in Rose Petale 
-Rouge Allure Lipstick in Confidentielle
-Le Vernis Nail Colour in Mica Rose
-Chance Eau Fraiche EDT


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Pretty! A pic of any Chanel makes me heart flutter


----------



## JA_UK

egglet said:


> -Le Vernis Nail Colour in Mica Rose



I recently bought this nail polish and its absolutely beautiful on, lovely picture.  This thread is so bad for me, makes me want to buy more products lol!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Just purchased Quartz nail polish & long wear luminous eyeshadow in Epatant


----------



## nwhite

MrsTGreen said:


> Just purchased Quartz nail polish & long wear luminous eyeshadow in Epatant



Great choices!  You'll love Epatant!


----------



## SweetSilver

I use Hydramax + Active for a while. I use gel. It's a really, really good product. My skin loves it.


----------



## sally.m

I brought the nail polishes but i thought i would treat myself the a few of the new eyeshadows. AMAZING!!! These are superb to use, i am going to get a few more!

I couldnt resist a few more glosses. A girl can never have too many glosses!!


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel has complimentary free shipping with any order, offer expires Friday August 26 2011 at 11:59 p.m. EST


----------



## pond23

pupeluv said:


> Chanel has complimentary free shipping with any order, offer expires Friday August 26 2011 at 11:59 p.m. EST



^ Thanks for the info! I haven't checked the site in a while.


----------



## Beriloffun

Picked up taupe eyeliner, and I have mixed feelings about it. It works GREAT for the lashline (gives a much softer look than black) but it cannot really preform on the upper lashline...Its too soft/light of a color IMO. I will ultimately end up repurchasing this tho once it runs out!


----------



## mspera

Ladies, I treated myself to the Chanel eyelash curler today -- just fabulous.


----------



## nicci404

mspera said:


> Ladies, I treated myself to the Chanel eyelash curler today -- just fabulous.



I really liked this but haven't caved in yet. I only worry about the replacement pads - if it will perform the same if I replaced it with cheap drug store ones or if it would even fit.


----------



## 19flowers

I'm loving the eyelash curler, too!    My SA said any refill pads would fit...??


----------



## -blank

Just received a Chanel leaflet - There's a new foundation compact called vitalumiere hydra :S


----------



## LVmom

I got Peridot a little way back, and have been test driving it for a little over a week on my toes. Love, love love! I normally get whatever Chanel polish is predicted to be the "it" color just in case something I can't live without sells out. This is the first one I am just completely in love with, probably since Vamp. It really goes with a lot, and has a great sheen.


----------



## mspera

nicci404 said:


> I really liked this but haven't caved in yet. I only worry about the replacement pads - if it will perform the same if I replaced it with cheap drug store ones or if it would even fit.



I had read on Cafe Makeup that she was able to put a Shiseido pad in it no problem -- so it wouldn't be the exact same as having the Chanel one in there, but atleast we can still make use of the curler  

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/08/10/chanel-precision-eyelash-curler-review/

When I was pondering my purchase (the day before I got it), they had a curler available as a tester -- it really does fit nicely inside the eye/under the orbital bone and gives a nice curl -- my lashes are really long, and all fit in perfectly without leaving any lashes looking "crimpy".  

I also had a Shu Uemura in my makeup bag in my purse (I always carry one in there too - so the SA and I were able to compare the 2 a little, which was nice)

I say go try it out if you can -- Nordie's is doing a focus on it this weekend, so they expect a lot of activity in the store when people see them displayed in the store.


----------



## bunnches

I just purchased the new Chanel eyelash curler and I must say its absolutely wonderful!  I have tried many different brands in the past and I was using the Shu brand but I always had trouble with it pinching my skin and never getting all my eyelashes in to curl.  This curler is just perfect!  Its long enough to fit my entire eyelash line in and it doesnt pinch at all!  I think its shaped more elongated, almond whereas the Shu seemed more roundish?  Anyone who hasnt tried it and has these issues should give the Chanel version a try!


----------



## jmh

I love the curler, too! Maybe a need a back up.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MrsTGreen said:


> Just purchased Quartz nail polish & long wear luminous eyeshadow in Epatant


 Nice, you'll love them both!



sally.m said:


> I brought the nail polishes but i thought i would treat myself the a few of the new eyeshadows. AMAZING!!! These are superb to use, i am going to get a few more!
> 
> I couldnt resist a few more glosses. A girl can never have too many glosses!!


 
I love these shadows too, just amazing! And glossimers 



mspera said:


> Ladies, I treated myself to the Chanel eyelash curler today -- just fabulous.


 
Nice treat! Everyone seems to love it, I may have to join in!


----------



## canyongirl

For my birthday I treated myself to some Chanel.  

I got:  Les 4 Obmres - Prelude, Eyeliner - Khaki Platine, Lipliner - Rose Cuivre, & Glossimer - Braise.

I'm having a lot of fun with everything.


----------



## Dayzley

I just got the chanel VitalumiereEclat in beige sable and a chanel rouge coco in Mademoiselle. This is my HG lipstick. I love them both.


----------



## Tiare

I have (and )the Style Yeux in Black Shimmer and Espresso and I just picked up my third one in Cassis. I love these so much 

I wonder how long till I crack and get a Celadon or Violine


----------



## mspera

Dayzley said:


> I just got the chanel VitalumiereEclat in beige sable and a chanel rouge coco in Mademoiselle. This is my HG lipstick. I love them both.



ooh, Mademoiselle is such a pretty, classic, lovely color. Enjoy!


----------



## Cait

Rouge Coco Shine in Antigone 

Unfortunately, Giggle Glossimer looked rather hideous on me...


----------



## oceansportrait

Is the Rouge Coco Shine line a lipstick line? Or is it more of a gloss? Because the "shine" part makes me think it's more gloss than lipstick.


----------



## Cait

oceansportrait said:


> Is the Rouge Coco Shine line a lipstick line? Or is it more of a gloss? Because the "shine" part makes me think it's more gloss than lipstick.


 
They're sheerer than the regular Rouge Coco's (or supposed to be; I find RC Chintz an RCS Evasion to be pretty damn similar in terms of pigment level), but they're not 'wet' like a gloss.

RCS Antigone for instance (it looked better than RCS Monte Carlo on me in August, but come October/November, I'll probably be all over MC) looks almost exactly like RC Orchidee lipstick after it's faded a bit; and RCS Chance shows up better/more-true-to-tube than MAC Viva Glam GaGa I ever did. 

Definately more full-colour than the Glossimers and Extrait de gloss, but as pigmented as the Rouge Allure Laque. I find they're on the level of a MAC Lustre or Cremesheen, or NARS Sheer lipsticks; but they definately aren't effected by my rather pigmented lips, in comparison to a gloss.

If that makes any sense whatsoever... they're more comfortable to wear than the Rouge Coco lipsticks, though.


----------



## nicci404

wow, there is already a wait list for the Les Jeans nail polish collection...

https://secure.chanel.com/fashion_night_out_2011_waitlist/


----------



## nicci404

oceansportrait said:


> Is the Rouge Coco Shine line a lipstick line? Or is it more of a gloss? Because the "shine" part makes me think it's more gloss than lipstick.



I think they are very similar to the new Dior Addict Lipsticks...if you have ever tried those. 

I actually like Dior's version better. It is not really a true lipstick... more of a lip balm but with actual pigmentation. I was not too crazy about the RC Shines. I get more color w/the extrait de glosses. With the RC Shines I usually top it off w/a gloss to get more color. I would not say it is a lip gloss though.


----------



## oceansportrait

I already have a couple of *Extrait de Gloss* (which I really love!), but I'm starting job hunting right now, and I'm thinking that it might be TOO shiny and it might not be giving the "right impression" to potential employers. Would you recommend the Rouge Coco Shine then? 

@Nicci404 -- which lipstick from Dior were you referring to?


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> wow, there is already a wait list for the Les Jeans nail polish collection...
> 
> https://secure.chanel.com/fashion_night_out_2011_waitlist/



^ Thank you for the link!


----------



## nicci404

pond23 said:


> ^ Thank you for the link!



are you going to get any?


----------



## nicci404

oceansportrait said:


> I already have a couple of *Extrait de Gloss* (which I really love!), but I'm starting job hunting right now, and I'm thinking that it might be TOO shiny and it might not be giving the "right impression" to potential employers. Would you recommend the Rouge Coco Shine then?
> 
> @Nicci404 -- which lipstick from Dior were you referring to?



these ones...

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P282501&categoryId=C10472#BVRRWidgetID

if you are worried about then yes, I would go w/the Shines


----------



## nicci404

http://bella-shmella.com/pomada-chanel-rouge-allure-velvet-38-la-fascinante/

http://bella-shmella.com/pomada-chanel-rouge-allure-velvet-34-la-raffinee/

I like La Raffinee but never tried a matte lipstick....


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> are you going to get any?



^ I signed up for the notification. I am not a huge fan of blue nail polish and I already have Riva and Nouvelle Vague, but I am a sucker for LE Chanel products. LOL. So I may buy them. But I am not going to drive myself crazy trying to get them like I did last year with Les Khakis!


----------



## sabrunka

Just got myself some Lift Lumiere foundation and Pink Explosion blush! Wore them yesterday for my birthday, love the products so much  Here's a couple pictures for you guys to see how the foundation and blush look on me! Nothing else on my face was Chanel though!


----------



## babyontheway

nicci404 said:


> wow, there is already a wait list for the Les Jeans nail polish collection...
> 
> https://secure.chanel.com/fashion_night_out_2011_waitlist/



Thanks for posting this- I just signed up


----------



## mspera

sabrunka said:


> Just got myself some Lift Lumiere foundation and Pink Explosion blush! Wore them yesterday for my birthday, love the products so much  Here's a couple pictures for you guys to see how the foundation and blush look on me! Nothing else on my face was Chanel though!



Beautiful!!


----------



## Cait

@ sabrunka: gorgeous! What's the colour/shade range like for the Lift?


----------



## sabrunka

Hey Cait, the lightest shade in the range was quite light, surprisingly too light for me, and I'm usually the lightest shade in every range!! There weren't many really dark shades that I noticed, the darkest would probably be good for someone of a Middle Eastern/Indian descent.  The shade I'm wearing though is Clair!


----------



## nicci404

pond23 said:


> ^ I signed up for the notification. I am not a huge fan of blue nail polish and I already have Riva and Nouvelle Vague, but I am a sucker for LE Chanel products. LOL. So I may buy them. But I am not going to drive myself crazy trying to get them like I did last year with Les Khakis!



me too - I am not big into blue nail polish. I also had Riva and NV but ended up giving it away, I only wore them once. But I might feel pressured though to get at least one of them just because it is LE...


----------



## nicci404

babyontheway said:


> Thanks for posting this- I just signed up



yay! I love the color of your Chanel - I don't see many of those shades of red around...if I borrowed it, it would match my GST


----------



## babyontheway

nicci404 said:


> yay! I love the color of your Chanel - I don't see many of those shades of red around...if I borrowed it, it would match my GST



Thank you- It is 2010 A red (the soft caviar).  I had on 09 red PST but sold it!  I love red!!


----------



## Cait

sabrunka said:


> Hey Cait, the lightest shade in the range was quite light, surprisingly too light for me, and I'm usually the lightest shade in every range!! There weren't many really dark shades that I noticed, the darkest would probably be good for someone of a Middle Eastern/Indian descent. The shade I'm wearing though is Clair!


 
Thanks! I'm usually a little too light for most ranges; I'll have to try the Lift! Especially since Pro will be gone soon


----------



## jmh

sabrunka said:


> Just got myself some Lift Lumiere foundation and Pink Explosion blush! Wore them yesterday for my birthday, love the products so much  Here's a couple pictures for you guys to see how the foundation and blush look on me! Nothing else on my face was Chanel though!



You look gorgeous!! What shadows are you wearing?


----------



## sabrunka

jmh said:


> You look gorgeous!! What shadows are you wearing?



Aww thanks so much .  I used the center colour and the bottom right hand colour from the 649 Ready-To-Glow palette by Dior!  They're basically the only shadows I use haha I love them!


----------



## MissEvil

I went mental today and bought lots of things I got two of the new eyeshadows that are sort of a bit gel based. I can't remember the names but it was a metallic green and a metallic purple/red. I also got graphite and quartz nail polish and the kaki palentine eyepencil and the giggle lipgloss.


----------



## Beriloffun

MissEvil said:


> I went mental today and bought lots of things I got two of the new eyeshadows that are sort of a bit gel based. I can't remember the names but it was a metallic green and a metallic purple/red. I also got graphite and quartz nail polish and the kaki palentine eyepencil and the giggle lipgloss.



Sounds like a good day to me!  you'll love the cream eyesshadows!


----------



## mspera

MissEvil said:


> I went mental today and bought lots of things I got two of the new eyeshadows that are sort of a bit gel based. I can't remember the names but it was a metallic green and a metallic purple/red. I also got graphite and quartz nail polish and the kaki palentine eyepencil and the giggle lipgloss.



oooh, congrats!!  Post pics if you can -- always love Chanel eye candy!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Picked up Peridot and Graphite the other week (have Graphite on now and got a lot of complements in the nail salon... I usually bring my own polish, haha)... ooooh and was really short on time today, but picked up Illusoire.  It's AMAZING ... I'm sure I'll go back and get a few more!


----------



## nicci404

http://www.beautycrazed.ca/2011/08/les-scintillances-de-chanel-2011.html

holiday collection!


----------



## nicci404

http://imageshost.ru/photo/126222/id677971.html

highlighter


----------



## misstrine85

Oh, I sooo need that polish (well, of course ), those shadows and THAT HIGHLIGHTER


----------



## JA_UK

MissEvil said:


> I went mental today and bought lots of things I got two of the new eyeshadows that are sort of a bit gel based. I can't remember the names but it was a metallic green and a metallic purple/red. I also got graphite and quartz nail polish and the kaki palentine eyepencil and the giggle lipgloss.



 that's a great haul!! You've made some good choices I think you will definitely enjoy using the gel eyeshadows, they perform so well.  I managed to stay crease free for 10 hours and I have oily lids!


----------



## curlygirlsd

nicci404 said:


> http://www.beautycrazed.ca/2011/08/les-scintillances-de-chanel-2011.html
> 
> holiday collection!


OMG, Chanel!?! I want the whole holiday collection. I have never ever said that about any makeup but it all looks so beautiful. Gah! Ok, officially excited for fall and winter! (even though I live in San Diego and we don't really get a big weather change). 

That highlighter...sigh...I hope it's good.


----------



## karester

nicci404 said:


> http://www.beautycrazed.ca/2011/08/les-scintillances-de-chanel-2011.html
> 
> holiday collection!



Better start saving for the nail polish and lip products.


----------



## mizz_tiff

Just got Peridot Nail polish from Neiman's. Such an amazing color! Can't wait to put it on.


----------



## pond23

I can't for Rouge Carat and the highlighter from the Holiday collection!


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Coco Shine in 46 Evasion






Holiday looks nice...there's a few on there that are on my list.


----------



## jpgoeth

The holiday collection looks TDF!  I finally saw the sophisticated eyes collection in person today, and the purple quad looks AMAZING.  Can anyone remind me if the quads are limited edition?  The salesgirl said she "thinks they might be" which is not that helpful.


----------



## anicole86

hi everyone! I fell in love tonight, and i fell hard. I'm not really a make up kinda girl. I like my mascara and lip gloss but that's it. I went by the chanel counter tonght in bloomie's to pick up more moisturizer, and somehow got suckered into sitting in the chair. 15 minutes later i was purchasing my very first chanel compact (double perfection powder) and graphite nail polish. The polish is just so beautiful! i have to return something to the mall thursday, and am already planning a trip back..


----------



## karester

jpgoeth said:


> The holiday collection looks TDF!  I finally saw the sophisticated eyes collection in person today, and the purple quad looks AMAZING.  *Can anyone remind me if the quads are limited edition?*  The salesgirl said she "thinks they might be" which is not that helpful.




Well it isn't listed on Chanel's site.  The curler does have it listed, but nothing else is in the collection.


----------



## creditcardfire

Random Chanel related question:

Is the Chanel Soleil Tan de Chanel a permanent product? It's listed as sold out on the Chanel website and I. need. it. Thanks!


----------



## curlygirlsd

anicole86 said:


> hi everyone! I fell in love tonight, and i fell hard. I'm not really a make up kinda girl. I like my mascara and lip gloss but that's it. I went by the chanel counter tonght in bloomie's to pick up more moisturizer, and somehow got suckered into sitting in the chair. 15 minutes later i was purchasing my very first chanel compact (double perfection powder) and graphite nail polish. The polish is just so beautiful! i have to return something to the mall thursday, and am already planning a trip back..


Oh no, you sound like me! Except for me, it was the vita aqualumiere foundation. I've spent a bunch more $$ since that first purchase a few months ago and i've enjoyed everything. Have you tried coco shine lipsticks? They are probably my other fav product I've discovered from Chanel but I've basically liked everything. Come back and tell us what else you get.


----------



## jmh

karester said:


> Well it isn't listed on Chanel's site.  The curler does have it listed, but nothing else is in the collection.



Go to Sophisticated Eye Collection on left. Scroll down the page, the whole collection is there.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

pupeluv said:


> Chanel Coco Shine in 46 Evasion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holiday looks nice...there's a few on there that are on my list.


 
Love Evasion, it's next on my wishlist!


----------



## karester

jmh said:


> Go to Sophisticated Eye Collection on left. Scroll down the page, the whole collection is there.



No, I meant on the site the quads aren't listed as limited edition like the curler.


----------



## misstrine85

Have not been shopping since Paris (wow, almost a month!), so went browsing today. I got Khaki Platine eyeliner (sooo pretty), and was looking for Epatant tester, which was mia. The SA said it was becauce it was sold out, so it was behind the counter. She found it for me, and then asked if I would like a sample. Uhm, yes please! 

Then she scooped up a huge amound (like half a teaspoon) and put it in a plasticcontainer. WOW. There is enough to last me for quite a while. 

Never had a shadow-sample before


----------



## jadecee

misstrine85 said:


> Have not been shopping since Paris (wow, almost a month!), so went browsing today. I got Khaki Platine eyeliner (sooo pretty), and was looking for Epatant tester, which was mia. The SA said it was becauce it was sold out, so it was behind the counter. She found it for me, and then asked if I would like a sample. Uhm, yes please!
> 
> Then she scooped up a huge amound (like half a teaspoon) and put it in a plasticcontainer. WOW. There is enough to last me for quite a while.
> 
> Never had a shadow-sample before


 
That's awesome!  You only need a little and epatant is so pretty - it's like the platine eyeliner except for your entire eye.  It's almost a blessing they're sold out so you get a sample and then you can buy later if you like it.  Illusoire is also very nice, but I found it to be more subtle than epatant, but unsure if that may be affected by skin colour.  I'm not as pale as you so perhaps illusoire just doesn't show up on my skin as easily...

I'd love to hear your thoughts on the khaki platine... I've been holding out so far because I already have the rose platine and lately I've been all about the waterproof eyeliner... plus we're moving into winter so I figured I'd be using a darker liner more often...  Anyways, that's been helping me hold out so far, but I'm also wondering if I should be getting it because it would suck if it was sold out by the time I decide I need it.


----------



## nicci404

misstrine85 said:


> Have not been shopping since Paris (wow, almost a month!), so went browsing today. I got Khaki Platine eyeliner (sooo pretty), and was looking for Epatant tester, which was mia. The SA said it was becauce it was sold out, so it was behind the counter. She found it for me, and then asked if I would like a sample. Uhm, yes please!
> 
> Then she scooped up a huge amound (like half a teaspoon) and put it in a plasticcontainer. WOW. There is enough to last me for quite a while.
> 
> Never had a shadow-sample before


 
that is cool! I didn't know you could get those kind of samples. The last place I went to - Macys - both times, I couldn't get a sample! Apparently, she couldn't find a sample bottle. sure....

you'll love it


----------



## pupeluv

it'sanaddiction said:


> Love Evasion, it's next on my wishlist!


 

I can't decide on which one to get next...maybe Aventure or Royallieu.


----------



## purse_doc

I got my Soleil Tan de Chanel Bronzing Base in the mail today (it's sold out everywhere here! ush and I love it!


----------



## myqueen

here is my Chanel Byzance Collection 




21082011017 by hkayac, on Flickr


----------



## misstrine85

jadecee said:


> That's awesome!  You only need a little and epatant is so pretty - it's like the platine eyeliner except for your entire eye.  It's almost a blessing they're sold out so you get a sample and then you can buy later if you like it.  Illusoire is also very nice, but I found it to be more subtle than epatant, but unsure if that may be affected by skin colour.  I'm not as pale as you so perhaps illusoire just doesn't show up on my skin as easily...
> 
> I'd love to hear your thoughts on the khaki platine... I've been holding out so far because I already have the rose platine and lately I've been all about the waterproof eyeliner... plus we're moving into winter so I figured I'd be using a darker liner more often...  Anyways, that's been helping me hold out so far, but I'm also wondering if I should be getting it because it would suck if it was sold out by the time I decide I need it.


 
Yeah, I only need to dab my finger in it. Definitely gonna wear it tomorrow, had my first day at a new work today so just wanted to check people out before I started on the sparkly eyes. But thats no problem, there were a lot of ladies dressed up with pretty clothes, jewelry, high heels and a lot of makeup (but in a pretty way of course).

At first sight khaki platine reminds me a lot of rose platine, but I've only played with it last night when it was getting dark, and that was along with Epatant, so that made it look like one big (pretty) silvery-kahki-taupeish mess 


nicci404 said:


> that is cool! I didn't know you could get those kind of samples. The last place I went to - Macys - both times, I couldn't get a sample! Apparently, she couldn't find a sample bottle. sure....
> 
> you'll love it


 
I didn't know either. It's a chain like Sallys (I think, never been to one) that hardly ever gives out samples. Almost only at christmas and only if you buy something. But not this SA (suspects she might be the manager), she was happy to scoop up eyeshadow for me without me even asking. Whats next, her chopping of a piece of eyeliner for me to try? (that would be great )


----------



## bunnymasseuse

misstrine85 said:


> Yeah, I only need to dab my finger in it. Definitely gonna wear it tomorrow, had my first day at a new work today so just wanted to check people out before I started on the sparkly eyes. But thats no problem, there were a lot of ladies dressed up with pretty clothes, jewelry, high heels and a lot of makeup (but in a pretty way of course).
> 
> At first sight khaki platine reminds me a lot of rose platine, but I've only played with it last night when it was getting dark, and that was along with Epatant, so that made it look like one big (pretty) silvery-kahki-taupeish mess


I'm getting the new waterproof Taupe liner as opposed to the khaki platine (which is a pencil).  I thought it was a good way to still get a similar color w/o giving in to a non-waterproof item.


----------



## 19flowers

bunnymasseuse said:


> I'm getting the new waterproof Taupe liner as opposed to the khaki platine (which is a pencil). I thought it was a good way to still get a similar color w/o giving in to a non-waterproof item.


 
I have the Taupe liner and LOVE it -- such a great color -- I love Chanel's 
waterproof liners - so easy to use with no "pull" on the eyelid.   I'm not as fond of the pencil eyeliners.


----------



## penelope tree

Does anyone know if you can still buy Mythic lipstick? I really want to try it.
any help appreciated, i can't find it online


----------



## it'sanaddiction

penelope tree said:


> Does anyone know if you can still buy Mythic lipstick? I really want to try it.
> any help appreciated, i can't find it online


 
Izzy's has it! I've purchased a lot of items from them, authentic, safe and fast.


http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/chanel_allure_lipstick_69_new.html


----------



## jan1nec

Congrats on snagging the topkapi!



myqueen said:


> here is my Chanel Byzance Collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21082011017 by hkayac, on Flickr


----------



## penelope tree

it'sanaddiction said:


> Izzy's has it! I've purchased a lot of items from them, authentic, safe and fast.
> 
> 
> http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/chanel_allure_lipstick_69_new.html



thanks so much! need to work out shipping to the UK plus tax etc etc lol


----------



## ellacoach

penelope tree said:


> Does anyone know if you can still buy Mythic lipstick? I really want to try it.
> any help appreciated, i can't find it online


 
I have this and it's one of my favorite nude lipsticks ever!


----------



## pond23

ellacoach said:


> I have this and it's one of my favorite nude lipsticks ever!



^ I agree! I love Mythic even more than all of my MAC nude lipsticks!


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> that is cool! I didn't know you could get those kind of samples. The last place I went to - Macys - both times, I couldn't get a sample! Apparently, she couldn't find a sample bottle. sure....
> 
> you'll love it


haha, naturally. If you have a Nordstrom go there. I've stopped shopping at Macy's because Nordstrom is awesome. The Dior and Chanel counters are always willing to give up samples. _AND _the most important thing they are happy to give them to you. Imagine that.


----------



## 8seventeen19

misstrine85 said:


> Yeah, I only need to dab my finger in it. Definitely gonna wear it tomorrow, had my first day at a new work today so just wanted to check people out before I started on the sparkly eyes. But thats no problem, there were a lot of ladies dressed up with pretty clothes, jewelry, high heels and a lot of makeup (but in a pretty way of course).
> 
> At first sight khaki platine reminds me a lot of rose platine, but I've only played with it last night when it was getting dark, and that was along with Epatant, so that made it look like one big (pretty) silvery-kahki-taupeish mess
> 
> 
> I didn't know either. It's a chain like Sallys (I think, never been to one) that hardly ever gives out samples. Almost only at christmas and only if you buy something. But not this SA (suspects she might be the manager), she was happy to scoop up eyeshadow for me without me even asking. Whats next, her chopping of a piece of eyeliner for me to try? (that would be great )



Epatant is amazing. I love it for everyday. It looks really cool with Mirifique as a liner smudged upwards.


----------



## penelope tree

ellacoach said:


> I have this and it's one of my favorite nude lipsticks ever!





pond23 said:


> ^ I agree! I love Mythic even more than all of my MAC nude lipsticks!



I went to my local-ish counters today to check if they had it. The first one had a look in the drawers but said it had been popular when it came out and they didn't have it. The next counter I went to had one left! Woot! And they had a 10% off price match. 
They didn't have a tester of it but I decided to get it anyway.


----------



## krazydaisy

I went to the Chanel counter today and got me some goodies from the 2011 holiday collection


----------



## jpgoeth

^ what did you get???


----------



## nicci404

krazydaisy said:


> I went to the Chanel counter today and got me some goodies from the 2011 holiday collection



woah, they are already at the counters?!!


----------



## krazydaisy

jpgoeth said:


> ^ what did you get???


the only thing i got from the collection was Vanities eye shadow quad, it's really pretty. I was debating on getting that or Logans [passed on Logans bc I don't think I would use the blue shadows as much]. I will take pictures later, but came across this site http://www.lipstickmusings.com/2011/08/chanel-sophisticated-eyes-review.html. I think Vanities and Logans are repromoted quads.



nicci404 said:


> woah, they are already at the counters?!!


Yup! There's only a few things that are new, a lot of them are from the permanent line or repromoted.


----------



## queenofshopping

Yesterday I bought from the Fall 2011 collection:
Glossimer in Braise
nail polish in Peridot
Rouge coco hydrating creme lip color in Plumetis
Illusion d'ombre gel eyeshadows in: epatant, ebloui, illusoire
I must say that I was slightly disappointed in the epatant irl...I checked several swatches on blogs and had expected it to have SOME semblance of green, which maybe it was the lighting in store, but to me it appeared to lack any green whatsoever... I also bought Shiseido shimmering Cream eye color (ombre creme satinee) in GR707 which is very similar product and is exactly the shade that I had expected the epatant to be based on all of my research. I did get the epatant, as it is sold out in many stores, and figured, WTH, why not? Also bought Diorshow liner in 468 Menthe/ mint. It is a perfect pure dark almost forest green. I have every chanel green liner ever sold, and they have never put out a green as saturated and true as this dior liner that I bought yesterday.  Furthermore, the Chanel illusoire (purple-ish) is also sold out at many stores, and many of these illusion d'ombre shadows are low stock already, if you are thinking about getting them, I would do it soon, especially in the colors I referenced above, per SA's at nordies, neimans, Macy's and dillards, each store was out of stock in at least 1 of the colors, and stock is very low with no restocks expected.


----------



## lunette

misstrine85 said:


> Yeah, I only need to dab my finger in it. Definitely gonna wear it tomorrow, had my first day at a new work today so just wanted to check people out before I started on the sparkly eyes. But thats no problem, there were a lot of ladies dressed up with pretty clothes, jewelry, high heels and a lot of makeup (but in a pretty way of course).
> 
> 
> I didn't know either. It's a chain like Sallys (I think, never been to one) that hardly ever gives out samples. Almost only at christmas and only if you buy something. But not this SA (suspects she might be the manager), she was happy to scoop up eyeshadow for me without me even asking. Whats next, her chopping of a piece of eyeliner for me to try? (that would be great )



Hi all,  I'm a looong time Chanel makeup lover, just found this forum and very happy!   Very very low on money, looking for work, but still use my old holiday lip palette from years ago, maybe 2008/2009?  I say you save money on Chanel in the long run because it's stuff you'll really use, and the pigments are so much better you use a lot less and it lasts longer.  (Maybe a bit of rationalization, but ... a girl's gotta do and all.  )  

A little bit about me- I have a 16 year old daughter.  We have had fantastic experiences with our Chanel SA at Macy's, actually, Grace.  Though she's since moved on, she was amazing with the samples, color ideas.  

When my daughter was in 4/5th grade I started taking her there, just so she could get an eye for good color and taste ahead of the peer pressure pop-culture curve.  I figured if she got educated in makeup that enhanced she wouldn't be as likely to get into the gaudy stuff.  

Grace was sooooo sweet, she'd put really nice, light nail polish on her and pretty little lip glosses, too. Samples? TONS, perfume, glosses, all kinds.  (No spoonsfull of shadows, though, that'd be sweet!)  She did a little mascara and showed her how to put it on carefully.  I got her a nice gloss for a stocking stuffer for Xmas, she used it for special occasions.  It was 30 dollars, maybe expensive for a 10 year old, but she used for years.  Introducing her to Chanel worked so well for us, she (my daughter) never went through that awful awkward makeup stage so many middle school girls do. It's a hard thing for moms, like how do you give them direction without shooting down their self-esteem?  Anyway, that's my little story.  

And one other, which misstrine reminded me about with the ladies/ makeup/ jewelry and heels.  One time when my daughter was about 4/5 I was in the bathroom getting ready to go out.  I had my lingerie, stockings, heels and jewelry (long string of fake pearls) on, was finishing up my makeup, but wasn't dressed yet. She came into the bathroom and said, "Oh, Mommy, you look beautiful!!"  That's all it took, just heels and jewelry.  For some reason that's always cracked me up!  Guess that's what makes us "ladies".


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I just got the spongy eyeshadow in the pot/Ilusiore
The liquid eyeshadow in the pinky color. There are only two colors.
and I got a sample of Vitalumiere Aqua.


----------



## penelope tree

queenofshopping said:


> Yesterday I bought from the Fall 2011 collection:
> Glossimer in Braise
> nail polish in Peridot
> Rouge coco hydrating creme lip color in Plumetis
> Illusion d'ombre gel eyeshadows in: epatant, ebloui, illusoire
> I must say that I was slightly disappointed in the epatant irl...I checked several swatches on blogs and had expected it to have SOME semblance of green, which maybe it was the lighting in store, but to me it appeared to lack any green whatsoever... I also bought Shiseido shimmering Cream eye color (ombre creme satinee) in GR707 which is very similar product and is exactly the shade that I had expected the epatant to be based on all of my research. I did get the epatant, as it is sold out in many stores, and figured, WTH, why not? Also bought Diorshow liner in 468 Menthe/ mint. It is a perfect pure dark almost forest green. I have every chanel green liner ever sold, and they have never put out a green as saturated and true as this dior liner that I bought yesterday.  Furthermore, the Chanel illusoire (purple-ish) is also sold out at many stores, and many of these illusion d'ombre shadows are low stock already, if you are thinking about getting them, I would do it soon, especially in the colors I referenced above, per SA's at nordies, neimans, Macy's and dillards, each store was out of stock in at least 1 of the colors, and stock is very low with no restocks expected.



aren't the eyeshadow pots in the permanent line?


----------



## queenofshopping

penelope tree said:


> aren't the eyeshadow pots in the permanent line?



That was my assumption as well, maybe it is some of the colors that not? Idk but 4 different SA's at 4 diff stores indicated otherwise... You never know- that Giggle glossimer, i bought years ago, and they have it back this season as a "new" color....


----------



## pupeluv

I'd like to see more of the Knightsbridge Collection, even though it isn't available here...


----------



## jpgoeth

les jeans de chanel are up on chanel.com!


----------



## nicci404

http://isnotfashion.blogspot.com/2011/09/chanel-les-jeans-de-chanel-collection.html

some swatches of the nail polishes


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

YAY I waited up until now to order Blue Boy and I did!!! I'm sure that one will sell out fast!


----------



## JA_UK

pupeluv said:


> I'd like to see more of the Knightsbridge Collection, even though it isn't available here...



Have a look at this blog 

http://www.stylebubble.co.uk/style_bubble/2011/09/chanel-x-harrods-doococo.html


----------



## c0uture

jpgoeth said:


> les jeans de chanel are up on chanel.com!



Ordering now!


----------



## pond23

JA_UK said:


> Have a look at this blog
> 
> http://www.stylebubble.co.uk/style_bubble/2011/09/chanel-x-harrods-doococo.html



^ Those pictures are incredible!


----------



## bunnches

Dayzley said:


> I just got the chanel VitalumiereEclat in beige sable and a chanel rouge coco in Mademoiselle. This is my HG lipstick. I love them both.


 
Where did you get this compact?  I cant find it online or at macys or nordies?  Thanks!


----------



## queenofshopping

nicci404 said:


> http://isnotfashion.blogspot.com/2011/09/chanel-les-jeans-de-chanel-collection.html
> 
> some swatches of the nail polishes



thank you for posting!! am trying to decide now if i should just get all 3...is it me or does the Blue Rebel look an awful lot like Blue Satin? i always buy the LE nail colors- complete sets, still have only used the green so far out of the Khaki's from last year though... do not want to be duplicitous but also do not want to miss out... and also want free shipping, but can't really find anything else i want or need...grrrr...


----------



## sweetart

Is anyone ordering the harrods exclusive brompton road powder/blush? I passed on the beiges but Im tempted by this one! Shipping is crazy though!

http://vanity-fashionista.blogspot.com/2011/09/swatched-chanel-poudre-tissee-in.html


----------



## elisaq

JA_UK said:


> Have a look at this blog
> 
> http://www.stylebubble.co.uk/style_bubble/2011/09/chanel-x-harrods-doococo.html



Love the photos (thanks for the links ja_uk and sweetart!), I'd love to have my Chanel makeup displayed in those apothecary jars, gorgeous!  

That Brompton Road compact looks like two LE compacts that I bought awhile back called 'So Chanel', one is Silver Rose (light pink powder with silver CCs) and the other is Rose Perle (ivory + pink CCs), but with the texture of the Ombres Tissees in Beiges.  Now the OCD in me is going to obsess about this new one to match (and the whole collection)!


----------



## elisaq

I went from dreaming about the Les Jeans blues to immediately dreaming about this Knightsbridge collection, Chanel just won't let up!  Now I want the compact, the Chelsea glossimer and these Rouge Allures:
http://www.stylist.co.uk/beauty/exclusive-chanels-knightsbridge-collection

sigh.


----------



## mspera

sweetart said:


> Is anyone ordering the harrods exclusive brompton road powder/blush? I passed on the beiges but Im tempted by this one! Shipping is crazy though!
> 
> http://vanity-fashionista.blogspot.com/2011/09/swatched-chanel-poudre-tissee-in.html



Love!!  That compact is simply beautiful and the pink is so perfect and pretty on her cheeks.  Man, wish that would be released in the US.  So beautiful. Thanks for sharing *Sweetart*!!


----------



## Dayzley

bunnches said:


> Where did you get this compact?  I cant find it online or at macys or nordies?  Thanks!



Hi there! I bought this at our duty free shopping here in manila. They have tons of it.


----------



## elisaq

sweetart said:


> Is anyone ordering the harrods exclusive brompton road powder/blush? I passed on the beiges but Im tempted by this one! Shipping is crazy though!
> 
> http://vanity-fashionista.blogspot.com/2011/09/swatched-chanel-poudre-tissee-in.html



So just out of curiosity I went to calculate how much it would cost for harrods.com US shipping (I've been totally procrastinating at work today) for the Brompton Road compact, and they deduct a Value Added Tax per item.  I have no clue whether we'd have to pay for customs/duties/whatever fees upon delivery, but the total cost for 1 compact would be:
46£ + 25£ shipping - 7.67£ vat = 63.33£ (about $100 total)
and if you were to buy more than item, the shipping remains the same (25£) but a vat is subtracted for each item (so you could essentially end up with free shipping, I think, if you bought enough stuff).  

I wonder how the vat works on the US side, there must be customs fees, right?  I've never ordered anything from a UK online store before or had to pay customs.  It's still rediculously expensive, but it would probably cost the same if it ends up on evilbay (or maybe I'm just trying to justify why I should get one lol).  They don't seem to have the Rouge Allures and the glossimer from this collection online though.  I hope someone here gets them and posts swatches!


----------



## nicci404

elisaq said:


> I went from dreaming about the Les Jeans blues to immediately dreaming about this Knightsbridge collection, Chanel just won't let up!  Now I want the compact, the Chelsea glossimer and these Rouge Allures:
> http://www.stylist.co.uk/beauty/exclusive-chanels-knightsbridge-collection
> 
> sigh.



me too. I want that compact! it is gorgeous!!


----------



## nicci404

queenofshopping said:


> thank you for posting!! am trying to decide now if i should just get all 3...is it me or does the Blue Rebel look an awful lot like Blue Satin? i always buy the LE nail colors- complete sets, still have only used the green so far out of the Khaki's from last year though... do not want to be duplicitous but also do not want to miss out... and also want free shipping, but can't really find anything else i want or need...grrrr...




no problem I have the Khaki collection too and I have used all 3 but Vert is my is my favorite - the military green/khaki color. I am skipping out on the blue polishes. If it was a set of red polishes though I would be all over it!


----------



## queenofshopping

nicci404 said:


> no problem I have the Khaki collection too and I have used all 3 but Vert is my is my favorite - the military green/khaki color. I am skipping out on the blue polishes. If it was a set of red polishes though I would be all over it!



i am a sucker...bought all 3 and then threw in the Berry eye pencil to get the free shipping... i keep saying i am going to stop buying these LE colors, and i DID pass on the Jade Rose when the JADE collection came out- of course i got my prized JADE green, which i have actually used 3 times i think... and yes, the Verte in the Khaki's is my fave of the 3 khaki's... i do love the other 2 in the collection, and am determined to use them soon, in fact i seriously had considered putting one of each color on each finger alternating when i first got them- i remember having heart failure when the Chanel server went down when they were launched- i was calling every few hours to make sure i would get my trio.... i was more nuts for the khaki's launch than i was for the Robertson collection... green is my fave... just bought the new Chanel lamb mini in 11A Verte and it reminds me of that nail color- but has a bit more blue in it than the nail color...


----------



## Dayzley

Yay another Chanel Rouge Coco Lipstick, this time got the true red Gabrielle. Love love the color!!! And this is my first red lipstick and cant wait to rock it..


----------



## krazydaisy

sweetart said:


> Is anyone ordering the harrods exclusive brompton road powder/blush? I passed on the beiges but Im tempted by this one! Shipping is crazy though!
> 
> http://vanity-fashionista.blogspot.com/2011/09/swatched-chanel-poudre-tissee-in.html


where can you get this at? it's gorgeous


----------



## creditcardfire

Oh god I WANT that Knightsbridge collection (the lippies and the glossimer). So much I`m considering calling Harrods at 5am my time (when they open) and asking if they`ll ship the not-online pieces to Canada. If I do stay up and call I`ll report back with what they said. 

I also think I`m going to get the Brompton Rd powder - cool pinks really suit me and this whole collection is cool pinks. 

Have checked evilbay and nothing yet...I`m sure if it does show up it`ll be crazy expensive. Sigh.


----------



## JA_UK

pond23 said:


> ^ Those pictures are incredible!


 
Arent they just!! I'm going into town to see it tomorrow and I cant wait!



sweetart said:


> Is anyone ordering the harrods exclusive brompton road powder/blush? I passed on the beiges but Im tempted by this one! Shipping is crazy though!
> 
> http://vanity-fashionista.blogspot.com/2011/09/swatched-chanel-poudre-tissee-in.html


 
I ordered this online just to make sure I would get one before they sold out and it should arrive today or Monday, I hope it arrives today or I'll have to wait for the following weekend to collect from my local post office if not! Not sure what the shipping/custom charges for overseas. Let me know if I can help in any way.



elisaq said:


> Love the photos (thanks for the links ja_uk and sweetart!), I'd love to have my Chanel makeup displayed in those apothecary jars, gorgeous!
> 
> That Brompton Road compact looks like two LE compacts that I bought awhile back called 'So Chanel', one is Silver Rose (light pink powder with silver CCs) and the other is Rose Perle (ivory + pink CCs), but with the texture of the Ombres Tissees in Beiges. Now the OCD in me is going to obsess about this new one to match (and the whole collection)!


 
You're most welcome 



elisaq said:


> I went from dreaming about the Les Jeans blues to immediately dreaming about this Knightsbridge collection, Chanel just won't let up! Now I want the compact, the Chelsea glossimer and these Rouge Allures:
> http://www.stylist.co.uk/beauty/exclusive-chanels-knightsbridge-collection
> 
> sigh.


 
I'm going tomorrow and will probably end up with Chelsea Glossimer and a lipstick (swatches permitting). I also want to check out those giant bottles of perfume, and the Chanel/Harrods shopper!



krazydaisy said:


> where can you get this at? it's gorgeous


 
Harrods.com



creditcardfire said:


> Oh god I WANT that Knightsbridge collection (the lippies and the glossimer). So much I`m considering calling Harrods at 5am my time (when they open) and asking if they`ll ship the not-online pieces to Canada. If I do stay up and call I`ll report back with what they said.
> 
> I also think I`m going to get the Brompton Rd powder - cool pinks really suit me and this whole collection is cool pinks.
> 
> Have checked evilbay and nothing yet...I`m sure if it does show up it`ll be crazy expensive. Sigh.


 
Good luck!! Hopefully you wont have to resort to the extortionate prices on crapbay!


----------



## nicci404

queenofshopping said:


> i am a sucker...bought all 3 and then threw in the Berry eye pencil to get the free shipping... i keep saying i am going to stop buying these LE colors, and i DID pass on the Jade Rose when the JADE collection came out- of course i got my prized JADE green, which i have actually used 3 times i think... and yes, the Verte in the Khaki's is my fave of the 3 khaki's... i do love the other 2 in the collection, and am determined to use them soon, in fact i seriously had considered putting one of each color on each finger alternating when i first got them- i remember having heart failure when the Chanel server went down when they were launched- i was calling every few hours to make sure i would get my trio.... i was more nuts for the khaki's launch than i was for the Robertson collection... green is my fave... just bought the new Chanel lamb mini in 11A Verte and it reminds me of that nail color- but has a bit more blue in it than the nail color...


 
hope you like them! post pics please when you get them. I almost got one of them last night. I can't remember which one, I think one of the darker ones. You're lucky...I was searching for awhile for a Vert Fonce medium flap but had no luck....all they had were jumbos.


----------



## elisaq

VCA said:


> ^ I hope to see a swatch f the Glossimer, it appears quite sheer from the photo's. I love the compact but regret the lippie (wish I had gone with gloss!) the SA said on the phone it is a natural gold pink - it sadly doesn't suit and isn't too neutral looking. But, glad I got the compact.
> 
> Hope yours arrives very soon, enjoy looking around Harrods



I love how someone described the store as Chanel in Disneyland form in this link that was posted earlier:
http://www.stylebubble.co.uk/style_bubble/2011/09/chanel-x-harrods-doococo.html
Oh how I'd love to take the day off and stroll through there!!

From the photo it looks like the Chelsea glossimer is similar to those fluo Laser and Pop glossimers from a few summers ago which were bright in the tube but came out clear on the lips.


----------



## elisaq

Ok, I just went to google the Chelsea glossimer and found this blog which describes the glossimer as eyecatching but very sheer with a hint of fluo fuschia:
http://fleurdeforce.blogspot.com/2011/09/step-into-whimsical-world-of-chanel.html

So it looks like it is similar to Laser: http://cafemakeup.com/tag/chanel-laser/

I guess it won't be the worst thing in the world then if I can't have it, lol, but I really do want the two bright Rouge Allures!


----------



## sweetart

krazydaisy said:


> where can you get this at? it's gorgeous


Harries.com



elisaq said:


> So just out of curiosity I went to calculate how much it would cost for harrods.com US shipping (I've been totally procrastinating at work today) for the Brompton Road compact, and they deduct a Value Added Tax per item.  I have no clue whether we'd have to pay for customs/duties/whatever fees upon delivery, but the total cost for 1 compact would be:
> 46£ + 25£ shipping - 7.67£ vat = 63.33£ (about $100 total)
> and if you were to buy more than item, the shipping remains the same (25£) but a vat is subtracted for each item (so you could essentially end up with free shipping, I think, if you bought enough stuff).
> 
> I wonder how the vat works on the US side, there must be customs fees, right?  I've never ordered anything from a UK online store before or had to pay customs.  It's still rediculously expensive, but it would probably cost the same if it ends up on evilbay (or maybe I'm just trying to justify why I should get one lol).  They don't seem to have the Rouge Allures and the glossimer from this collection online though.  I hope someone here gets them and posts swatches!



I've ordered a purse from the uk and wasn't charged customs (it was around $1000) so hopefully there won't be any for something as small as this. I agree that it probably would be the same price if it ended up on eBay so I'll probably just order it before it sells out. Too bad we can't get a group order in and save on shipping!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

sweetart said:


> Harries.com
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered a purse from the uk and wasn't charged customs (it was around $1000) so hopefully there won't be any for something as small as this. I agree that it probably would be the same price if it ended up on eBay so* I'll probably just order it before it sells out. Too bad we can't get a group order in and save on shipping!*


Amen, group orders to the US would be great.

I am considering a Harrods purchase also, have to figure out what else to add to make it worth the $$! Ugh!


----------



## sweetart

sweetart said:


> Harries.com
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered a purse from the uk and wasn't charged customs (it was around $1000) so hopefully there won't be any for something as small as this. I agree that it probably would be the same price if it ended up on eBay so I'll probably just order it before it sells out. Too bad we can't get a group order in and save on shipping!



Lol I meant harrods.com. Darn auto correct!


----------



## queenofshopping

after buying all 3 of the LE denim nail colors yesterday, i was having a little remorse/ concern that the blues were too similar but i found another swatch blog posted that gives really clear pictures of the variations in color, i am now glad i ordered all 3- and if anyone is on the fence- this link might help you make your decision! http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/les-jeans-de-chanel-swatch-le-vernis-blue-rebel-boy-coco/


----------



## queenofshopping

and here is one more comparing other Chanel blues, 
http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/


----------



## creditcardfire

HARROD`S UPDATE:

OK, I just ordered the whole exclusive collection (3 lippies, 1 glossimer, the Brompton compact) over the phone with the Chanel counter at Harrod`s. Total with shipping to the States is 134 pounds (pounds, not dollars). They have no idea about customs or duties.

They were very busy and harried so it took awhile, but friendly and trying to be helpful in what sounded like retail chaos. 

Just wanted to post this as an FYI to anyone who was thinking of trying to pick up this collection. They said they arent currently in danger of seeling out but that they expect to by the end of the run (a few weeks from now).

Hope this helps!


----------



## queenofshopping

i might be TOTALLY wrong, but i order my coffee from italy every 8-12 weeks, and have never had to pay customs fees- there is a customs declaration in the packing slip- but once i pay for the product and shipping (which is what gets me) i am done paying... in fact, the shipping fee is a flat price, so they always encourage me to add to my order which i tend to always do... i have been ordering for years, and the only thing i have noticed is that since the us dollar took a dive, the exchange rate stinks for me- and i pay much more for my prized and precious beans than i used to- but still soooo worth it... also have ordered from UK random make-up, clothing etc and never was charged VAT/ customs fees...


----------



## krazydaisy

sweetart said:


> Harries.comQUOTE]
> i went there and its a domain site for sale


----------



## pupeluv

JA_UK said:


> Have a look at this blog
> 
> http://www.stylebubble.co.uk/style_bubble/2011/09/chanel-x-harrods-doococo.html


 

Thanks for the link. It looks so nice I wish I could be there.


----------



## sweetart

krazydaisy said:


> sweetart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harries.comQUOTE]
> i went there and its a domain site for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's harrods.com. i corrected my post below after i realized auto-correct changed it
Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs Tipton

Hi Ladies!  Just wanted to post that I got my nails polished at Chanel last night with Rebel and LOOOOOVE it!  I bought Rebel and Boy.  I was really hesitant about the blues at first because I am usually pretty classic in my color choices, but they are super pretty.  When I walked out to get the mail this afternoon and I looked at them in the light, I thought "marine blue" and then I came in and saw that one of the swatch links mentioned in this thread called it that, too.  Anyway, if you're on the fence, I'd say go for it!


----------



## Bethc

I bought all 3 polishes, haven't tried them yet, but I've been going through "blue period".

This blog has some good comparisons...

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/09/chanel-blue-rebel-coco-blue-blue-boy.html


----------



## Secret823

I feel so gulity throwing away my empty compacts and glossimers.  How do you dispose of yours?   Do you recycle them if so how...


----------



## krazydaisy

sweetart said:


> krazydaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's harrods.com. i corrected my post below after i realized auto-correct changed it
> 
> 
> 
> thank you it's so pretty, but expensive with shipping  i want it so bad lol
Click to expand...


----------



## sabrunka

I wish all of you could see the displays at Harrods... Chanel basically took over the store and it's gorgeous! In one of the beauty rooms, they have a pop-up make up and nail 'boutique' with a photo booth to take before and after pictures  Everything is just gorgeous!


----------



## JA_UK

sabrunka said:


> I wish all of you could see the displays at Harrods... Chanel basically took over the store and it's gorgeous! In one of the beauty rooms, they have a pop-up make up and nail 'boutique' with a photo booth to take before and after pictures  Everything is just gorgeous!



Awesome!! I'm so excited to go later


----------



## aliciac09

I bought a Chanel Royallieu #58 Rouge Coco Shine lipstick and love it!


----------



## mspera

sabrunka said:


> I wish all of you could see the displays at Harrods... Chanel basically took over the store and it's gorgeous! In one of the beauty rooms, they have a pop-up make up and nail 'boutique' with a photo booth to take before and after pictures  Everything is just gorgeous!



oooh, lucky gal for being able to see that!  Sounds amazing


----------



## sabrunka

mspera said:


> oooh, lucky gal for being able to see that!  Sounds amazing



Heh yah it's great! To be honest though, I'm so used to seeing all this nice stuff that it doesn't excite me as much anymore! I'm starting to take it for granted, not good! Haha.


----------



## -blank

Went to Harrods today - got the Brompton Road & went for the exhibition as well ! ush:


----------



## -blank

Went back again & got Belgravia this time


----------



## jmh

-blank said:


> Went to Harrods today - got the Brompton Road & went for the exhibition as well ! ush:




I was lucky enough to be in London for Harrod's Chanel month. The exhibition was fantastic. I especially liked the handbag making video and the haute couture room. I got the Brompton Road powder, as well.


----------



## -blank

jmh said:


> I was lucky enough to be in London for Harrod's Chanel month. The exhibition was fantastic. I especially liked the handbag making video and the haute couture room. I got the Brompton Road powder, as well.



Yeah, it was. Too bad, we weren't allowed to take pictures


----------



## jmh

-blank said:


> Yeah, it was. Too bad, we weren't allowed to take pictures




I know!!


----------



## sabrunka

Even though I work there, I just got to see it today! It is soo pretty, loved the garden room and the room showing how the bags are made.  It gave me goosebumps in there!


----------



## MissEvil

I bought the new rouge allure velvet today. In a colour called La Raffinee. I tried on lots of colours and they all looked like they never been used so this must be really new. Most of the colours didnt suite me very well though. It is highly pigmented lipsticks and I thought many of them were too red for my taste. All though there was quite bare ones as well. I think this is the kind of lipstick that will stay on for quite a long time so that is good.
There was also some kind of matte nailpolish finish but that looked weird as hell on me when I tried it on. Of course I tried it on a pink nailpolish and it probably will look much nicer on darker nailpolish.


----------



## JA_UK

sabrunka said:


> Even though I work there, I just got to see it today! It is soo pretty, loved the garden room and the room showing how the bags are made.  It gave me goosebumps in there!



That so cool! I managed to go yesterday and will probably try and go again before it closes. The garden room is gorgeous and I must have sat in the 255 room for ages looking at all the screens, my favourite room was the one with the dolls house and the teddies dressed in Chanel capes


----------



## nicci404

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/09/chanel-poudre-tissee-in-brompton-road.html

I started seeng them pop on Ebay couple nights ago


----------



## penelope tree

I am tempted by brompton road but i'm not sure it's unique enough to get, since I am on a tight budget.


----------



## nicci404

penelope tree said:


> I am tempted by brompton road but i'm not sure it's unique enough to get, since I am on a tight budget.


 
me too, I don't *need *it but it's so pretty. I am kind of glad it didn't come out in the states


----------



## pupeluv

I've been wanting this Chanel Aqua Crayon in Tweed since I saw it here; http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/07/chanel-stylo-yeux-waterproof-long.html
Chanel Aqua Crayon in Tweed with a mini Mica


----------



## pupeluv

-blank said:


> Went back again & got Belgravia this time


 
That's the one I want to see some swatches of...I'm sure some will pop up later on either when it's sold out or for a outrageous price on ebay.


----------



## penelope tree

nicci404 said:


> me too, I don't *need *it but it's so pretty. I am kind of glad it didn't come out in the states



i could order it but even in the uk the delivery charge is annoying.


----------



## jadecee

^^
you know tpf is full of enablers - Starting tomorrow I believe Harrods is running a Free UK shipping promo to UK mainland addresses.


----------



## penelope tree

jadecee said:


> ^^
> you know tpf is full of enablers - starting tomorrow i believe harrods is running a free uk shipping promo to uk mainland addresses.



noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## penelope tree

^I did type that in capital


----------



## sjunky13

I got a few of the Uk powders. LOL.


----------



## krazydaisy

i wish chanel would have mini glossimers, that would be so cool!


----------



## POLOPRINCESS

i am trying to authenticate a hermes bag and am having sooooo much trouble! Help!!!!!!


----------



## sophiae

Does anyone know if the Topkapi quad is still available?


----------



## pupeluv

POLOPRINCESS said:


> i am trying to authenticate a hermes bag and am having sooooo much trouble! Help!!!!!!


 

Here is the Hermes section, http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/
I do not see a section for "Authenticate this" but maybe try it in "Hermes Chat" HTH


----------



## pupeluv

krazydaisy said:


> i wish chanel would have mini glossimers, that would be so cool!


 

In their permanet line...me too!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I bought this L'Oreal "Whimsical" polish today. It reminded me so much of Emerveille I just had to compare. Anyone ever match their eyeshadow to their polish?


----------



## nicci404

sophiae said:


> Does anyone know if the Topkapi quad is still available?



I don't think so, I think the only place now that has it is Ebay


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> I bought this L'Oreal "Whimsical" polish today. It reminded me so much of Emerveille I just had to compare. Anyone ever match their eyeshadow to their polish?



ha! I almost didn't notice that was a nail swatch and was thinking, why does she have that in her eye shadow?!!  I don't notice any difference, that would be a perfect match.


----------



## nicci404

I noticed this over the weekend, I like it. The new background w/the interlocking C's...


----------



## sophiae

nicci404 said:


> I don't think so, I think the only place now that has it is Ebay



Aww.  :[  I saw that.  They're being sold for over $100!  :/


----------



## creditcardfire

Love it, It'sanaddiction! And, the Loreal polish has just gone on my wishlist. I need to stop being so suggestible!


----------



## gre8dane

My purchases from last few months - I love the shadows:

Fantasme & Illusoire:






Blue Boy & Quartz n/p:


----------



## Cheryl

Tonight at Nordies I saw a new Chanel foundation.. There wasnt a Chanel rep there and nobody else had any info, Anybody here know about it?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Cheryl said:


> Tonight at Nordies I saw a new Chanel foundation.. There wasnt a Chanel rep there and nobody else had any info, Anybody here know about it?


 
Yes, well sort of. I had a couple of samples from Oct. Allure magazine. It is a little too sheer for me. It's supposed to be long wearing and there are more shades available than other foundations. It's up on the Chanel and Nordies sites too.


----------



## periogirl28

Secret823 said:


> I feel so gulity throwing away my empty compacts and glossimers.  How do you dispose of yours?   Do you recycle them if so how...


 
I don't know about the glossimers but I have cut the mirrors off used compacts and used a sandpaper file to polish the cut edge, thus converting them into lightweight but stylish handbag mirrors.. Waiting for more compacts to be used up and then I can start giving some away. Beats putting them in the trash.


----------



## Beriloffun

periogirl28 said:


> I don't know about the glossimers but I have cut the mirrors off used compacts and used a sandpaper file to polish the cut edge, thus converting them into lightweight but stylish handbag mirrors.. Waiting for more compacts to be used up and then I can start giving some away. Beats putting them in the trash.



Thats a good idea!


----------



## creditcardfire

Anyone else order the London items from...London? I ordered all 3 lipsticks, the glossimer and the compact, it arrived packaged well, with a sample of wrinkle cream of some sort. But they charged me 15 pounds more for shipping than they quoted! Argh. Still would have ordered it but a heads up would have been nice. Will post photos soon.

EDIT: I want reviews/info on this new foundation, too! Have any bloggers covered it yet?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

it'sanaddiction said:


> Yes, well sort of. I had a couple of samples from Oct. Allure magazine. It is a little too sheer for me. It's supposed to be long wearing and there are more shades available than other foundations. It's up on the Chanel and Nordies sites too.


I was given 2 samples but have not had time yet to try them.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bunnymasseuse said:


> I was given 2 samples but have not had time yet to try them.


 
I did like the color match of my sample Beige Rose 32 was just right for me. I usually go for more complete coverage, but I'm sure this would be buildable. I may try it next time I need foundation.


----------



## karester

I went to my counter today because I wanted to try the Vitalumiere Aqua.  I was color matched to Beige Pastel and got a sample.  I have to say as far as first impressions go, I'm a bit disappointed.  I wore it for 6 hours and before I took it off, my face looked like an oil slick, and all I did after it was applied was various errands around town and did some laundry. Right now I am blaming it on the moisturizer that was applied beforehand.

But it was a good color match.  I'll give it another go sometime later.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I got a sample of the Vitalumiere Aqua and was not impressed, I currently use Mat Lumiere. I am really interested in trying the Perfection Lumiere that just came out. I am working on my skin, so hopefully I can just give up foundation.


----------



## roseylovestosho

I got a sample of the perfection lumiere in the mail and I absolutely loved it! Chanel sent me BR32 and although it was not a perfect match for me but I thought the coverage was fantastic, and the formula applied smoothly. It's also scented, so that might bother some.


----------



## roses5682

I just got the blue jean eyeliner pencil. I got a ad in the mail promoting their mascara and fell in love with the model's eye makeup.


----------



## bluejinx

i just got illusion d'ombre in emerveille. shocked at how spongy and interesting the texture is!


----------



## devoted7

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I got a sample of the Vitalumiere Aqua and was not impressed, I currently use Mat Lumiere. I am really interested in trying the Perfection Lumiere that just came out. I am working on my skin, so hopefully I can just give up foundation.



I use to use matlumiere, then switched to clarins  everlasting foundation, and now using BB and I love it more than Chanel!


----------



## nicci404

roseylovestosho said:


> I got a sample of the perfection lumiere in the mail and I absolutely loved it! Chanel sent me BR32 and although it was not a perfect match for me but I thought the coverage was fantastic, and the formula applied smoothly. It's also scented, so that might bother some.



I hope I like it too. I got it tonight, so we'll see how long it lasts all day at work tomorrow. I have high hopes!


----------



## pupeluv

Receive complimentary standard shipping with any order on Chanel.com enter the offer code 0911WELCOMEFALL until Sunday 9/25 11:59 EST


----------



## babyontheway

roses5682 said:


> I just got the blue jean eyeliner pencil. I got a ad in the mail promoting their mascara and fell in love with the model's eye makeup.


 
This sounds interesting- I didn't know such a thing existed


----------



## cocoblue

pupeluv said:


> Receive complimentary standard shipping with any order on Chanel.com enter the offer code 0911WELCOMEFALL until Sunday 9/25 11:59 EST



Thanks. I wanted a code so I can do free shipping on the 3 nail polishes for FNO.


----------



## pat.306

Anyone try the new CHANEL FOUNDATION BRUSH#6 yet?! isn't it better than the old one!?? 
http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Foundation-PINCEAU-FOND-DE-TEINT-122540


----------



## periogirl28

Got Graphite and Epatant as gifts after the Chanel A/W RTW presentation. Chanel is really generous with their doorgifts. Not really purchases as such!


----------



## roseylovestosho

pat.306 said:


> Anyone try the new CHANEL FOUNDATION BRUSH#6 yet?! isn't it better than the old one!??
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Foundation-PINCEAU-FOND-DE-TEINT-122540



I've always used a stippling brush or my fingers. What do you like about the new brush?


----------



## roseylovestosho

I put in my order for Chanel's perfection lumiere last night in BR12. I really like that they changed the numbering system since the beige rose tends to be marginally darker than the beige tendre.


----------



## roseylovestosho

periogirl28 said:


> Got Graphite and Epatant as gifts after the Chanel A/W RTW presentation. Chanel is really generous with their doorgifts. Not really purchases as such!



I love graphite! Here's my (not so) lovely snapshot of my nails after two coats of graphite.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^I can never truly get enough action shots of Graphite. Doing my best not to snatch up another bottle lol!

Finally picked up the eyelash curler. So black and sleek...LOVE IT! Grabbed Peridot and Dragon today as well.


----------



## karester

pat.306 said:


> Anyone try the new CHANEL FOUNDATION BRUSH#6 yet?! isn't it better than the old one!??
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Foundation-PINCEAU-FOND-DE-TEINT-122540



It's the European version, they're changing over all the brushes to them.  I heard a rumor awhile ago, looks like they're starting now.


----------



## nicci404

I am going to return Perfection Lumiere, maybe it was the primer I used but it wasn't as long wearing as I thought it would be


----------



## queenofshopping

krazydaisy said:


> i wish chanel would have mini glossimers, that would be so cool!



i have bought several seasonal sets of mini glossimers in the past for my daughter...they came in 3-4 minis in a black camelia case with magnetic closure... i bought them at Neimans or Saks during Christmas shopping seasons  past...


----------



## roseylovestosho

nicci404 said:


> I am going to return Perfection Lumiere, maybe it was the primer I used but it wasn't as long wearing as I thought it would be



Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that! When I tried the sample I didn't test it to see how long it would last. What exactly was your experience?


----------



## babyontheway

I have never seen these sets before- I am going to have to search a little harder around the holidays  Thanks for the info!!!


queenofshopping said:


> i have bought several seasonal sets of mini glossimers in the past for my daughter...they came in 3-4 minis in a black camelia case with magnetic closure... i bought them at Neimans or Saks during Christmas shopping seasons  past...


----------



## nicci404

roseylovestosho said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that! When I tried the sample I didn't test it to see how long it would last. What exactly was your experience?



I put it on at 8am and by 2pm it was starting to fade. By 5, it was kind of blotchy. I had to touch up w/powder. I am going to try tomorrow w/a different primer and hopefully get better results. I really like the foundation though, it feels light and looks natural, and the color match is really close. I don't want to give up on it just yet!


----------



## jmh

pat.306 said:


> Anyone try the new CHANEL FOUNDATION BRUSH#6 yet?! isn't it better than the old one!??
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Foundation-PINCEAU-FOND-DE-TEINT-122540



I was at Harrod's and they had a preview of the new Chanel brushes and there was a mutli fiber brush there. It was similar the MAC's 187. I am waiting for it instead of getting the #6. I did pick up a few brushes at Heathrow.

Here is my Paris and London haul.


----------



## pond23

^ Wow! What a haul *jmh*! I LOVE the Chanel boots!


----------



## maggielvcat

Is that a new blush in your picture?? Is it pink or peachy and when will it be avail in the US?? Looks great!


----------



## jmh

It is a highlighter/blush called Brompton Road. Unfortunately, it is a Harrod's of London exclusive. I got it when I was visiting London.


----------



## devoted7

Ohmygoshnessss I want that blush!


----------



## nicci404

maggielvcat said:


> Is that a new blush in your picture?? Is it pink or peachy and when will it be avail in the US?? Looks great!


 

you can buy it off their sitebut the shipping will be high, that is what I heard anyway...

http://www.harrods.com/product/chan...dept=az&cat1=b-chanel&cat2=b-chanel-whats-new


----------



## egglet

omg that blush looks amazing! what a shame its only avail in london!


----------



## mspera

Ladies, what is a good everyday color blush for someone with light-medium tanned face and skin?  I have been using Rose Petale for a long time and its starting to feel just a little tiny bit dark for me -- I want to go a tad lighter -- pink/rose with no shimmer. Any ideas?


----------



## Fran0421

Wow amazing haul 



jmh said:


> I was at Harrod's and they had a preview of the new Chanel brushes and there was a mutli fiber brush there. It was similar the MAC's 187. I am waiting for it instead of getting the #6. I did pick up a few brushes at Heathrow.
> 
> Here is my Paris and London haul.


----------



## nicci404

mspera said:


> Ladies, what is a good everyday color blush for someone with light-medium tanned face and skin?  I have been using Rose Petale for a long time and its starting to feel just a little tiny bit dark for me -- I want to go a tad lighter -- pink/rose with no shimmer. Any ideas?



Maybe try Rose Ecrin? Does it have to be Chanel? 

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/06/chanel-rose-ecrin-joues-contraste-for.html


----------



## mspera

nicci404 said:


> Maybe try Rose Ecrin? Does it have to be Chanel?
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/06/chanel-rose-ecrin-joues-contraste-for.html



Thank you so much *Nicci404*!!  That looks like an awesome color - right up my alley - will try to make it out to Nordstrom in the next few days to see if they have it there. Love Beauty Lookbook's reviews of things -- she is always so thorough - and especially to see it compared against other Chanel blushes too!

It doesn't have to be Chanel, but its what I was ideally wanting -- I could go the Dior route too. 

I have one of the Happy Booster blushes that Physician's formula does, which is a happy little compact with a great pink color and imprinted hearts -- sooo cute!


----------



## airina666

Purchased my first Chanel makeup last night. Rouge Coco Shine #54 Boy


----------



## materialistic85

I actually purchased the new perfection foundation in #30 beige and I love it. It actually lasts me about 6-8 Hours. I never have to retouch, it applies very smoothly and evenly. It has a bit of scent which smells lovely but some might not like fragrance. I dont think they have a very wide range of colors available so its very hard to get the exact match of your skin tone, so yeah, I am one of the lucky ones


----------



## MrsLid

mspera said:


> Ladies, what is a good everyday color blush for someone with light-medium tanned face and skin?  I have been using Rose Petale for a long time and its starting to feel just a little tiny bit dark for me -- I want to go a tad lighter -- pink/rose with no shimmer. Any ideas?



Definitely try Rose Ecrin! It's becoming on of my favorite blushes! I also loaned my friend some makeup for her friends wedding, including Rose Ecrin, and she loved it so much she immediately went and bought it. Her first high end blush.


----------



## mspera

MrsLid said:


> Definitely try Rose Ecrin! It's becoming on of my favorite blushes! I also loaned my friend some makeup for her friends wedding, including Rose Ecrin, and she loved it so much she immediately went and bought it. Her first high end blush.



ooh, thank you for the second vote on Rose Ecrin -- can't wait to go check it out. Appreciate it!!


----------



## elisaq

creditcardfire said:


> Anyone else order the London items from...London? I ordered all 3 lipsticks, the glossimer and the compact, it arrived packaged well, with a sample of wrinkle cream of some sort. But they charged me 15 pounds more for shipping than they quoted! Argh. Still would have ordered it but a heads up would have been nice. Will post photos soon.
> 
> EDIT: I want reviews/info on this new foundation, too! Have any bloggers covered it yet?



hi, I'd *love* to see swatches of your lipsticks & glossimer!  I ordered two of the Brompton Road compacts for bridal gifts + added on a Chanel Lissante base coat nail polish (that they don't sell in the US).  The subtotal was 110£ and they ended up charging 6.66£ for shipping (which was a little more than what was quoted when I was placing the order).  It was reasonable considering my online order was shipped from the UK on 9/13 and got to San Francisco and was out for delivery on 9/15.  I wasn't expecting overnight delivery!

I'd love to go back and order the whole set for myself, but I was really hoping they would put the lippies online, it's such a hassle for me to call.  I would have to do it from my work phone, but when no one was around to listen to what I was doing(!) and also at a time when the store is open.  Does anyone know if Harrods is still selling them and if the whole set is in stock?  I thought the whole exhibit (or whatever it's called) was only up until 9/25 (I don't remember where I read that).  I really want the Hyde Park l/s at least!


----------



## nicci404

mspera said:


> Thank you so much *Nicci404*!!  That looks like an awesome color - right up my alley - will try to make it out to Nordstrom in the next few days to see if they have it there. Love Beauty Lookbook's reviews of things -- she is always so thorough - and especially to see it compared against other Chanel blushes too!
> 
> It doesn't have to be Chanel, but its what I was ideally wanting -- I could go the Dior route too.
> 
> I have one of the Happy Booster blushes that Physician's formula does, which is a happy little compact with a great pink color and imprinted hearts -- sooo cute!



no problem  

I would check out Dior too! Oh, and YSL. I used to not pay any attention to them but my last blush was from YSL and I have been using it everyday. This shade might be too light for you, they have one a little darker than the one I got.  I really like it. I can't mess it up or put too much.

It's Blush Radiance. I got it in *#4*. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/ysl-lovers-please-post-pics-your-ysl-hauls-686813-3.html

*girlygirl3* got it in *#6*....

http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/ysl-lovers-please-post-pics-your-ysl-hauls-686813-4.html


----------



## mspera

nicci404 said:


> no problem
> 
> I would check out Dior too! Oh, and YSL. I used to not pay any attention to them but my last blush was from YSL and I have been using it everyday. This shade might be too light for you, they have one a little darker than the one I got.  I really like it. I can't mess it up or put too much.
> 
> It's Blush Radiance. I got it in *#4*.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/ysl-lovers-please-post-pics-your-ysl-hauls-686813-3.html
> 
> *girlygirl3* got it in *#6*....
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/ysl-lovers-please-post-pics-your-ysl-hauls-686813-4.html



Thank you -- ooh, man, YSL - great idea - they have beautiful stuff. I don't know if I have ever tried any of their blushes or eye shadows -- they have such pretty packaging too!!  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

elisaq said:


> hi, I'd *love* to see swatches of your lipsticks & glossimer!  I ordered two of the Brompton Road compacts for bridal gifts + added on a Chanel Lissante base coat nail polish (that they don't sell in the US).  The subtotal was 110£ and they ended up charging 6.66£ for shipping (which was a little more than what was quoted when I was placing the order).  It was reasonable considering my online order was shipped from the UK on 9/13 and got to San Francisco and was out for delivery on 9/15.  I wasn't expecting overnight delivery!
> 
> I'd love to go back and order the whole set for myself, but I was really hoping they would put the lippies online, it's such a hassle for me to call.  I would have to do it from my work phone, but when no one was around to listen to what I was doing(!) and also at a time when the store is open.  Does anyone know if Harrods is still selling them and if the whole set is in stock?  I thought the whole exhibit (or whatever it's called) was only up until 9/25 (I don't remember where I read that).  I really want the Hyde Park l/s at least!


I may have to call too, might get the gloss for a favorite SA of mine here in the US.  Anyone know if they still have the full collection?


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> no problem
> 
> I would check out Dior too! Oh, and YSL. I used to not pay any attention to them but my last blush was from YSL and I have been using it everyday. This shade might be too light for you, they have one a little darker than the one I got. I really like it. I can't mess it up or put too much.
> 
> It's Blush Radiance. I got it in *#4*.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/ysl-lovers-please-post-pics-your-ysl-hauls-686813-3.html
> 
> *girlygirl3* got it in *#6*....
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/ysl-lovers-please-post-pics-your-ysl-hauls-686813-4.html


 
I can't thank you enough for the recommendation, nicci!  I've been using it everyday!


----------



## creditcardfire

Elisaq - I will post swatches of the collection when i get it. It HAS arrived, but I have things shipped to a friend in the States and then he ships on to me in Canada - so it's not in my hands yet. I should be able to post within the next 2 weeks - if I dont mention it, remind me!

The shipping was pretty quick but they charged me over 28 pounds shipping and my order was about 125 pounds ish, IIRC. I don't think this was malice on their part, they seemed VERY busy (to put it nicely, heh) when I called them. And then called them back about 6x.

Don't know if the collection is still in Harrod's, I know I did ask if they thought it would sell out or was in danger of it - when I ordered they had lots of every item in the collection left but the salesgirl did tell me they expected to sell out by the end of the run.

Call them re: selling out, it should be a quick answer.

EDIT: Great bridal gifts, those compacts. I would be so happy to get one - they're not crazy expensive (as these things go) but they are limited edition little treasures, the perfect little prezzie!


----------



## nicci404

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/10/first-look-chanel-lumiere-sculptee-de.html

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/10/preview-chanel-holiday-2011-color.html

I can't wait for this to hit the dept. stores!


----------



## jmh

I wonder how sculptee differs from beiges...do I need both?


----------



## 19flowers

^^I agree, *nicci404* -- Chanel Holiday looks magnificent!!    I wonder how the highlighting compact compares to Pearl Glow....


----------



## nicci404

19flowers said:


> ^^I agree, *nicci404* -- Chanel Holiday looks magnificent!! I wonder how the highlighting compact compares to Pearl Glow....


 

I was wondering the same thing! I didn't get Pearl Glow. I tested it but wasn't impressed enough to get it. I think this might be more of what I am looking for though....from her review anyway.


----------



## jmh

nicci404...thanks for posting the links


----------



## sjunky13

Get all the highlighters! LOL. I collect the LE powders and could always use another HL  LOL.

BTW JMH. I still have 3 un touched Bramptonroad powders.


----------



## jmh

sjunky13  I will be curious what you think about Sculptee compared to the Beiges and Pearl Glow powders.

I have tried my Brompton Powder. it does work as a blush with a sheen and it isn't powdery at all. I have only applied it with my powder brush so far. I need to try it with a denser brush to get a more color. It is definitely my favorite powder as far as looks go.


----------



## mspera

sjunky13 said:


> Get all the highlighters! LOL. I collect the LE powders and could always use another HL  LOL.
> 
> BTW JMH. I still have 3 un touched Bramptonroad powders.



Lucky gal!! That Brompton Road blush and/or highlighted is sooo beautiful. Are you keeping all 3 as collectors items or are you planning to use one? 

Such a beautiful job they did on that one . Such a special piece to have


----------



## nprotundo

I have been waiting and waiting for that highlighter pen that is used to line your lower lashes...I forgot what it's called but I saw the preview for it a couple of months ago and have heard nothing about it. Does anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## sjunky13

mspera said:


> Lucky gal!! That Brompton Road blush and/or highlighted is sooo beautiful. Are you keeping all 3 as collectors items or are you planning to use one?
> 
> Such a beautiful job they did on that one . Such a special piece to have


 I thought I was buying 2 and I wound up ordering 3.
I was going to gift one, but now she doesn't want it at all. So I have the 3. I will use one. 
I unded up paying customs on my powders , plus shipping so they were not cheap at all!

I will find a way to do something with them. LOL.


----------



## mspera

sjunky13 said:


> I thought I was buying 2 and I wound up ordering 3.
> I was going to gift one, but now she doesn't want it at all. So I have the 3. I will use one.
> I unded up paying customs on my powders , plus shipping so they were not cheap at all!
> 
> I will find a way to do something with them. LOL.



Glad you were able to snag them - it's a gorgeous compact - how would you describe the coloring of the pink? Is it more subtle or dramatic? Always love hearing your opinions on things.


----------



## sjunky13

jmh said:


> sjunky13  I will be curious what you think about Sculptee compared to the Beiges and Pearl Glow powders.
> 
> I have tried my Brompton Powder. it does work as a blush with a sheen and it isn't powdery at all. I have only applied it with my powder brush so far. I need to try it with a denser brush to get a more color. It is definitely my favorite powder as far as looks go.


 

I might try it today! I gotta look sexy for my DR. LOL


mspera said:


> Glad you were able to snag them - it's a gorgeous compact - how would you describe the coloring of the pink? Is it more subtle or dramatic? Always love hearing your opinions on things.


 
Hi hun. I will let you know. I haven't even swatched it yet. I will wear it today and get back to you. I bought a ton of new mu and it is still in the bags. I think I will use it all today.


----------



## Beriloffun

really itching for a chanel fix lately! Might just break down and get the eyelash curler to replace my mac one which pinches (and throw that one in my purse). Any word on when the new collections are supposed to come out? I fear nothing will excite me as much as the illusion de ombres collection did!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Beriloffun said:


> really itching for a chanel fix lately! Might just break down and get the eyelash curler to replace my mac one which pinches (and throw that one in my purse). Any word on when the new collections are supposed to come out? I fear nothing will excite me as much as the illusion de ombres collection did!


I saw the collection mostly at my local NM and it's beautiful.  I'm getting the highligher palette, beige shadow, pink lip (not laquer), red polish and the gold glossimer.  There will be an exclusive quint released to NM later this year of beiges/nudes/browns but no date on that yet.


----------



## mspera

Beriloffun said:


> really itching for a chanel fix lately! Might just break down and get the eyelash curler to replace my mac one which pinches (and throw that one in my purse). Any word on when the new collections are supposed to come out? I fear nothing will excite me as much as the illusion de ombres collection did!



I  the eyelash curler - nice wide opening - really great at capturing each lash. Fits inside/under my brow bone perfectly   Great shape for me personally. Go try it out if ya can.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bunnymasseuse said:


> I saw the collection mostly at my local NM and it's beautiful. I'm getting the highligher palette, beige shadow, pink lip (not laquer), red polish and the gold glossimer. There will be an exclusive quint released to NM later this year of beiges/nudes/browns but no date on that yet.


 
I've seen it online, can't wait til it's available. I'm thinking: Beige Lame shadow, higlhlighter palette or the Feerie Loose Powder and that Red Polish - Rouge Carat -  is stunning!


----------



## creditcardfire

Can anyone comment on the sparkliness of the Brompton Road compact? I ordered it under the impression that it was only the very thin top layer that had sparkles, and that could be worn off in a few brush strokes. Am I wrong? Is the whole thing shimmery/sparkly? I don't like sparkly blush!


----------



## jmh

creditcardfire said:


> Can anyone comment on the sparkliness of the Brompton Road compact? I ordered it under the impression that it was only the very thin top layer that had sparkles, and that could be worn off in a few brush strokes. Am I wrong? Is the whole thing shimmery/sparkly? I don't like sparkly blush!



Don't worry, the sparkles are just on top. Underneath is a luminous pink sheen.


----------



## pupeluv

bunnymasseuse said:


> I saw the collection mostly at my local NM and it's beautiful. I'm getting the highligher palette, beige shadow, pink lip (not laquer), red polish and the gold glossimer. There will be an exclusive quint released to NM later this year of beiges/nudes/browns but no date on that yet.


 
You got my heart beating on that last sentence....exclusive with beiges/nudes/browns...but will it be a quint or a quad?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Yeah, no good pictures yet, only a small pic from a future products sheet at the counter.





pupeluv said:


> You got my heart beating on that last sentence....exclusive with beiges/nudes/browns...but will it be a quint or a quad?


----------



## bagshopr

I'm sure this has been asked before... when does the holiday collection arrive in stores?  (Saks or Nordstrom)


----------



## karester

I went to my Nordies and got matched to the Perfection Lumiere foundation, I'm Beige Rose 22.  I really like it after wearing it for 7 hours, much better than Vitalumiere Aqua, as first impressions go.  

I must say, the counter was a tease, they had the tester out for Rose Platine, which I assumed meant they still had it since I've seen other counters do this with leftovers.  The SA went to look for it and they didn't have it.  Sooo disappointed, I can't say it enough that I really regret passing that up. I keep waiting for Izzy's to update and it's been 4 months since they last did.


----------



## sjunky13

My Neimans has the new holiday. I got it all and will pick it up tomarrow. Also new Guerlain holiday. 

I used Brompton Road today. It is a really pretty pink. But if you are darker, I can see it going on chalky and ashy. Better suited for fair skin.


----------



## nicci404

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/'

she has most of the holiday collection up


----------



## mspera

sjunky13 said:


> My Neimans has the new holiday. I got it all and will pick it up tomarrow. Also new Guerlain holiday.
> 
> I used Brompton Road today. It is a really pretty pink. But if you are darker, I can see it going on chalky and ashy. Better suited for fair skin.



ooh, thanks for the intel on Brompton Road -- sounds beautiful -- and congrats on getting the holiday collection!


----------



## Beriloffun

nicci404 said:


> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/'
> 
> she has most of the holiday collection up



thanks! the loose powder looks interesting....might have to go test it out once it hits counters!


----------



## elisaq

sjunky13 said:


> My Neimans has the new holiday. I got it all and will pick it up tomarrow. Also new Guerlain holiday.
> 
> I used Brompton Road today. It is a really pretty pink. But if you are darker, I can see it going on chalky and ashy. Better suited for fair skin.



Yay, I can't wait to see the Holiday highlighter in person.  Did you get a backup of that?  As usual, I'd love to have one to use and have one to save, but there are so many other things that I want.  dilemma dilemma.  Wasn't there supposed to be a gold liquid liner too?  Also, is the Rouge Carat a creme or shimmer? I'm sure I'll buy it anyways, but I was just curious.  Congrats on your purchases, it's a beautiful collection IMO.


----------



## elisaq

creditcardfire said:


> Elisaq - I will post swatches of the collection when i get it. It HAS arrived, but I have things shipped to a friend in the States and then he ships on to me in Canada - so it's not in my hands yet. I should be able to post within the next 2 weeks - if I dont mention it, remind me!
> 
> The shipping was pretty quick but they charged me over 28 pounds shipping and my order was about 125 pounds ish, IIRC. I don't think this was malice on their part, they seemed VERY busy (to put it nicely, heh) when I called them. And then called them back about 6x.
> 
> Don't know if the collection is still in Harrod's, I know I did ask if they thought it would sell out or was in danger of it - when I ordered they had lots of every item in the collection left but the salesgirl did tell me they expected to sell out by the end of the run.
> 
> Call them re: selling out, it should be a quick answer.
> 
> EDIT: Great bridal gifts, those compacts. I would be so happy to get one - they're not crazy expensive (as these things go) but they are limited edition little treasures, the perfect little prezzie!



Thank you!  No hurry, I'm just curious what the lippies look like since there aren't any good swatches online (I don't think).  I still haven't called yet (I've been too busy at work, boo!), so they may be totally gone by now.  I did get the two Brompton Roads and I didn't want to part with them, lol, but I needed some gifts and they just seemed perfect.  If I can't get another one, I may have to sneak into my friend's house and steal it back (lol just kidding ... sort of)


----------



## roseylovestosho

Have you guys seen these? Makeup Artist Lisa Eldridge talked about them in her blog...can't wait for spring!







^^Picture taken from lisaeldridge.com


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Pretty! I wonder if they will do all the months, ha!


----------



## nicci404

roseylovestosho said:


> Have you guys seen these? Makeup Artist Lisa Eldridge talked about them in her blog...can't wait for spring!
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Picture taken from lisaeldridge.com


 
I just saw this last night! I want to get June just because it is my birthday month, even though I am not fond of orange shades.  I really love April though. Can't wait!


----------



## mspera

roseylovestosho said:


> Have you guys seen these? Makeup Artist Lisa Eldridge talked about them in her blog...can't wait for spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Picture taken from lisaeldridge.com



Awesome pic!! May is def a must have for me... But time will tell - I may surprise myself and need/want more than one.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

nicci404 said:


> I just saw this last night! I want to get June just because it is my birthday month, even though I am not fond of orange shades.  I really love April though. Can't wait!


I think the orange is a nice alternative to a color like Orange Fizz.


----------



## pond23

"June" and "May" look so soft and pretty!


----------



## roseylovestosho

I'm not a huge fan of orange either, but I think the apricot shade is close enough to a neutral where I find it very wearable. Personally, I wish it was available now for Fall...

-I want to buy the shade "May" because it is my birth month...although I think it looks a lot like morning rose in the bottle. Lisa said that all three shades have a pearl sheen to them, which is probably going to be the biggest difference between May and Morning Rose since the latter contains glitter particles.

-I absolutely adore April!


----------



## sweetart

bagshopr said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before... when does the holiday collection arrive in stores?  (Saks or Nordstrom)



My local nordstrom put out the collection today


----------



## sweetart

roseylovestosho said:


> Have you guys seen these? Makeup Artist Lisa Eldridge talked about them in her blog...can't wait for spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Picture taken from lisaeldridge.com



these are my kind of colors!


----------



## creditcardfire

Wow, ElisaQ, you have a generous heart to give away your only 2 palettes! I definitely would have hoarded one of them and possibly both. I can get all weird (my preciousssss etc.) over certain items. Heh.

LOVING those polishes, especially the orange June one, that is FAB. Would love to do a French mani with June as the main colour and May as the tip colour. Or vice versa.

Those of you drooling over April might wanna check out Illamasqua 'Vice' - looks very similiar, at least from the photo above.


----------



## purseholicmom

Would you gals know if there are taxes on a bag if I ordered it from say a San Diego chanel shop and shipped within the US?


----------



## mspera

purseholicmom said:


> Would you gals know if there are taxes on a bag if I ordered it from say a San Diego chanel shop and shipped within the US?



Taxes would be waived only if there is no Chanel boutique / Chanel retailer (a Saks, NM, Bloomie's, etc) in your state. (I *think* there are 3 states in the US where that is the case, but not sure which ones)

Another possibly easier way to get the bag tax-free is to order from a store like Hirschleifers or Bergdorf's (both are in New York with just a single store in the country)

There are threads devoted to recommended SA's at certain department stores and even divided by state as well. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/recommended-sales-associates-377506.html

You can get more intel from the Chanel handbags sub-forum as well.


----------



## nicci404

no product pics but descriptions at least for Spring 12...

http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-springsummer-2012-sneak-peek

http://www.allure.com/beauty-trends/runway-beauty/spring-2012/chanel-hair-and-makeup#slide=8

another polish coming in March - Attraction. I'll pass.


----------



## mspera

^^ Love the runway action shot of April, May, and June!  Thanks Nikki!


----------



## Reneerenee

Just found out today that the small chanel 2.55 is considered medium... What is the size?


----------



## nicci404

Finally found some swatches of Rouge Carat! ...and some more of the highlighter. 

http://www.fruitylashes.com/chanel-...nd-nail-polish-rouge-carat-quick-swatch-6806/


----------



## nicci404

mspera said:


> ^^ Love the runway action shot of April, May, and June!  Thanks Nikki!



which one do you like the best? I really like April.


----------



## Bethc

Saks had most of the holiday collection when I was there yesterday (unfortunately, they also had Dior and Guerlain too )!  I'm still waiting for their MU brush set to come in.

I purchased, the highlighter, the new tweed blush (that I wore last night and love!), the two eyeshadows, the gold l/g and the rouge carat NP....  .


----------



## mspera

nicci404 said:


> which one do you like the best? I really like April.



I am a fan of pinks, so I love May.   but, I am leaning towards maybe getting June too - it's a fun out of the box color for me, and I am a June birthday girl 

April looks fabulous on the model - a fun, happy red.


----------



## nicci404

mspera said:


> I am a fan of pinks, so I love May.   but, I am leaning towards maybe getting June too - it's a fun out of the box color for me, and I am a June birthday girl
> 
> April looks fabulous on the model - a fun, happy red.



 same here, I am getting June just cause it is my b-day month  even though I'm not fond of orange type shades


----------



## mspera

Bethc said:


> Saks had most of the holiday collection when I was there yesterday (unfortunately, they also had Dior and Guerlain too )!  I'm still waiting for their MU brush set to come in.
> 
> I purchased, the highlighter, the new tweed blush (that I wore last night and love!), the two eyeshadows, the gold l/g and the rouge carat NP....  .



oooh, congrats *BethC* - the tweed blush is so pretty! Does the blush have  a lot / noticeable amount of shimmer, or just a smattering of it on the top layer?


----------



## creditcardfire

(possibly dumb) questions re: Holiday Collection:

Is this available online yet and if so, where?

Am I correct in thinking that highlighter is basically colourless? I am trying to avoid warm toned highlighters, anything with a touch of gold or bronze etc. - has it been swatched more extensively on any other blogs?

Damn, I am LOVING that polish, too. Perfect for Xmas parties.


----------



## bagshopr

Chanel.com has the Rouge Carat nail polish on line, I was just there.  If only there was free shipping with any purchase...


----------



## Camnagem

bagshopr said:


> Chanel.com has the Rouge Carat nail polish on line, I was just there.  If only there was free shipping with any purchase...



There is a free shipping code! 

Valid 9/15 - 10/31 use code: 0911EYE


----------



## bagshopr

^^ Hey, thanks!  I just ordered my Rouge Carat.


----------



## Camnagem

You're so welcome, and so did I!  Can't wait to get it!


----------



## jemiba

Does anyone know when exactly the Rouge Allure Velvet lipsticks are coming to stores?  I'm just a little confused on the order of the release of things...

Also, just to double check:  the Rouge Allure Laque in Dragon isn't becoming limited edition with the holiday repromote, is it?  I hope not!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

jemiba said:


> Does anyone know when exactly the Rouge Allure Velvet lipsticks are coming to stores? I'm just a little confused on the order of the release of things...
> 
> Also, just to double check: the Rouge Allure Laque in Dragon isn't becoming limited edition with the holiday repromote, is it? I hope not!


 

The gals over at Spektra say the Velvets are due at the end of October.


----------



## pupeluv

I was at Nordstroms yesterday playing with the new collection and I can't believe I didn't get anything. The Sweet Beige reminds me of Giggle but if you sheer it out you can see the sparkle in it, the two e/s singles had too much sparkle/fallout for me....actually most everything had too much holiday sparkle for me that I know I wouldn't wear it....though everything was gorgeous. The highlighter was spectacular...that one I can't get out of my head....


----------



## it'sanaddiction

pupeluv said:


> I was at Nordstroms yesterday playing with the new collection and I can't believe I didn't get anything. The Sweet Beige reminds me of Giggle but if you sheer it out you can see the sparkle in it, the two e/s singles had too much sparkle/fallout for me....actually most everything had too much holiday sparkle for me that I know I wouldn't wear it....though everything was gorgeous. The highlighter was spectacular...that one I can't get out of my head....


 

Now I don't want to hear that, lol! I ordered more than I planned too, sight unseen. I don't have Giggle, so Sweet Beige should be a keeper. And I did get the highlighter too. But the fallout on the Beige shadow, that worries me. I was tempted but didn't get the loose powder Feerie, was there any sparkle in that?


----------



## roseylovestosho

it'sanaddiction said:


> Now I don't want to hear that, lol! I ordered more than I planned too, sight unseen. I don't have Giggle, so Sweet Beige should be a keeper. And I did get the highlighter too. But the fallout on the Beige shadow, that worries me. I was tempted but didn't get the loose powder Feerie, was there any sparkle in that?



I read a review of Feerie online and the blogger specifically mentioned that it did seem to be appropriate for evening due to it's shimmer. Here's the review: http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/10/chanel-poudre-universelle-libre-fin.html


----------



## it'sanaddiction

roseylovestosho said:


> I read a review of Feerie online and the blogger specifically mentioned that it did seem to be appropriate for evening due to it's shimmer. Here's the review: http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/10/chanel-poudre-universelle-libre-fin.html


 
Thank you! She gives a great detailed review, makes me want it even more


----------



## pupeluv

it'sanaddiction said:


> Now I don't want to hear that, lol! I ordered more than I planned too, sight unseen. I don't have Giggle, so Sweet Beige should be a keeper. And I did get the highlighter too. But the fallout on the Beige shadow, that worries me. I was tempted but didn't get the loose powder Feerie, was there any sparkle in that?


 

Ahh, the loose powder is the only one I didn't play with as I wasn't interested in that one. Did you get the gold liner? that was actually very pretty but again that was something I couldn't see myself wearing much. The Sweet Beige is defintely a keeper along with the highlighter. The Beige single shadow, maybe pat/pack it on....let me know what ya think of that one.


----------



## roseylovestosho

pupeluv said:


> Ahh, the loose powder is the only one I didn't play with as I wasn't interested in that one. Did you get the gold liner? that was actually very pretty but again that was something I couldn't see myself wearing much. The Sweet Beige is defintely a keeper along with the highlighter. The Beige single shadow, maybe pat/pack it on....let me know what ya think of that one.



What did you you like about the highlighter? I'm on the verge of ordering it!


----------



## babyontheway

here are some great swatches from holiday collection- I really want all of the lippies
http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.com/2011/10/chanel-holiday-2011-collection-swatches.html


----------



## roseylovestosho

babyontheway said:


> here are some great swatches from holiday collection- I really want all of the lippies
> http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.com/2011/10/chanel-holiday-2011-collection-swatches.html



I wasn't even considering the lipsticks prior to looking at the swatches! However, after reading a second blogger rave about the highlighter I just ordered it! I should receive it on Wednesday!


----------



## babyontheway

roseylovestosho said:


> I wasn't even considering the lipsticks prior to looking at the swatches! However, after reading a second blogger rave about the highlighter I just ordered it! I should receive it on Wednesday!



I know right!  I only ordered the highlighter, rouge carat, enviree and d'or glossimer... but now after seeing the swatches I NEED empire and sweet beige too


----------



## it'sanaddiction

pupeluv said:


> Ahh, the loose powder is the only one I didn't play with as I wasn't interested in that one. Did you get the gold liner? that was actually very pretty but again that was something I couldn't see myself wearing much. The Sweet Beige is defintely a keeper along with the highlighter. The Beige single shadow, maybe pat/pack it on....let me know what ya think of that one.


 
I didn't order the gold liner or the gold shadow, I have a Chanel gold/black duo already and a gold pencil liner that I never use.  I did order the Beige single shadow, Enviree lipstick, both glossimers, Rouge Carat polish and of course the highlighter. My order hasn't shipped yet, so I probably won't have it til the end of the week, boo!


----------



## pupeluv

roseylovestosho said:


> What did you you like about the highlighter? I'm on the verge of ordering it!


 


roseylovestosho said:


> I wasn't even considering the lipsticks prior to looking at the swatches! However, after reading a second blogger rave about the highlighter I just ordered it! I should receive it on Wednesday!


 
Yay, I see you ordered it. When I first swatched it with my finger I was surprised how opaque it was (I might have pressed too much) but when I blended it on my arm...it blended beautifully, not frosty but luminous. The shade was a little more complex..it was a light beige gold, then I read Sabrinas review here,  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/ and she said "luminous beige soft gold " and I was like that's it....I love her reviews BTW. Let us know what you think of goodies when you get them


----------



## bagshopr

I was in Saks today and I quickly checked out the Rouge Carat nail polish.  It is red with a strong fuchsia undertone, which I love.  I have already ordered mine from Chanel.com, sight unseen, so I am glad I like what's coming!
Usually I try to buy locally but I am glad that I did not give my business to Saks today.  There were only 2 SA's covering the whole cosmetics area when my friend and I arrived.  My friend needed to return something and there was no one to help. Finally, several SA's arrived as a group- probably from a meeting- and they were not friendly at all.


----------



## nicci404

hmmm, one of the lip products I was hoping for didn't come out??  it was on the chart too. It's the Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss in Discretion described as a luminious beige. I haven't seen any swatches at all.


----------



## annam

I have a question for those who would use a NC30 at MAC. I got a sample of the Pro lumiere foundation which is now discontinued, it's the 20. It looks like it matches pretty well but since it's gone, what do you suggest? I have combo skin.


----------



## jmh

annam said:


> I have a question for those who would use a NC30 at MAC. I got a sample of the Pro lumiere foundation which is now discontinued, it's the 20. It looks like it matches pretty well but since it's gone, what do you suggest? I have combo skin.



Try the Vitalumiere Aqua in B30. I tried the new Perfection Lumiere and it is too drying for my combo skin.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

I heard that Chanel is releasing new brushes with a matte handle in the US, the ones that non-US folks get.

Finally!!! I don't like brushes with shiny handles or brass/colored ferrule. I prefer brushes with a black matte handle and nickel ferrule.

Does anyone know the release date?  

The new foundation brush is already available, but what about the eye and blush brushes?


----------



## annam

jmh said:


> Try the Vitalumiere Aqua in B30. I tried the new Perfection Lumiere and it is too drying for my combo skin.



Thanks. I will try it! Still trying to find my HG.


----------



## mspera

Hey ladies - so I treated myself to a little Chanel shopping yesterday at Nordstrom -- I love everything I got!!  I went just to kind of browse, see if Holiday 2011 was in, etc...and I came out with some lovely goodies --

*Holiday 2011 Highlighter* -- I had never worn a highlighter before.  I didn't really know its purpose, but it is really great for sculpting and contouring -- this highlighter is beautiful and really gets the job done -- the subtle shimmer catches in a certain light - just gorgeous -- I had my SA draw on of the papers with the face on it, so that I would be able to recreate my simple look at home -- (bronzer, blush, highlighter) to really sculpt the face.  I have a long, narrow face -- she was able to teach me a few really helpful tricks.  oooh, and the brush that it comes with it is really awesome -- 

*Orange Fizz and Rouge Carat*!!  Both fabulous!!  I had always seen Orange Fizz pictures and just thought "orange" - "is that really for me"?  etc.. such a flattering color!!  A  to *boarbb* who posted a pic of hers yesterday -- it made the color not look so intimidating to me as it did in the bottle. I swatched it at the store yesterday and was pleasantly and happily surprised.  Love it!!  

*Rouge Carat* -- gorgeous!!  thanks to *Alice Blue* for her fab pics and reviews -- very helpful.  Even my husband noticed the shimmer in it ("I see a pink-ish shimmer in there")   He has great vision (20/15 - uncorrected!) and I really appreciated he noticed the details. Love him so much. I knew that I most highly probably will be getting Pirate, so had to see/try this one in person to not get something too similar. Rouge Carat is going to be a great holiday/dressy red -- super fun, a little something different and special.  

*Cleansing water* -- I have been wanting to try this - and there are a lot of days I don't wear a ton of makeup -- this makes removing it fast and easy and the smell is nice. Its LE - so if I fall in love, I may need to pick up another bottle or I think Dior may make a similar product.  

*Rose Ecrin blush* -- thanks to *Nikki*! an awesome and lovely recommendation for a blush -- my SA described it as that blush that gives you that natural "just blushed" look -- not a pop/bam of color -- but just enough to be natural and pink/pretty.  Its such a great all-around color.  So glad I got it.  Oh! and that's not a great picture to show the true color of the blush -- its def lighter than that -- I was just so excited to share my goodies with you gals, I took all these pics with my iPhone. 

Here are some pics for you ladies!


----------



## jmh

I have a swatch of the duo. Does anyone know if there is  a way to download the picture directly from iphoto to this site without going through Photobucket?


----------



## roseylovestosho

jmh said:


> I have a swatch of the duo. Does anyone know if there is  a way to download the picture directly from iphoto to this site without going through Photobucket?



I don't think so. You can use tinypic--I think it's faster than photobucket


----------



## roseylovestosho

mspera said:


> Hey ladies - so I treated myself to a little Chanel shopping yesterday at Nordstrom -- I love everything I got!!  I went just to kind of browse, see if Holiday 2011 was in, etc...and I came out with some lovely goodies --
> 
> *Holiday 2011 Highlighter* -- I had never worn a highlighter before.  I didn't really know its purpose, but it is really great for sculpting and contouring -- this highlighter is beautiful and really gets the job done -- the subtle shimmer catches in a certain light - just gorgeous -- I had my SA draw on of the papers with the face on it, so that I would be able to recreate my simple look at home -- (bronzer, blush, highlighter) to really sculpt the face.  I have a long, narrow face -- she was able to teach me a few really helpful tricks.  oooh, and the brush that it comes with it is really awesome --
> 
> *Orange Fizz and Rouge Carat*!!  Both fabulous!!  I had always seen Orange Fizz pictures and just thought "orange" - "is that really for me"?  etc.. such a flattering color!!  A  to *boarbb* who posted a pic of hers yesterday -- it made the color not look so intimidating to me as it did in the bottle. I swatched it at the store yesterday and was pleasantly and happily surprised.  Love it!!
> 
> *Rouge Carat* -- gorgeous!!  thanks to *Alice Blue* for her fab pics and reviews -- very helpful.  Even my husband noticed the shimmer in it ("I see a pink-ish shimmer in there")   He has great vision (20/15 - uncorrected!) and I really appreciated he noticed the details. Love him so much. I knew that I most highly probably will be getting Pirate, so had to see/try this one in person to not get something too similar. Rouge Carat is going to be a great holiday/dressy red -- super fun, a little something different and special.
> 
> *Cleansing water* -- I have been wanting to try this - and there are a lot of days I don't wear a ton of makeup -- this makes removing it fast and easy and the smell is nice. Its LE - so if I fall in love, I may need to pick up another bottle or I think Dior may make a similar product.
> 
> *Rose Ecrin blush* -- thanks to *Nikki*! an awesome and lovely recommendation for a blush -- my SA described it as that blush that gives you that natural "just blushed" look -- not a pop/bam of color -- but just enough to be natural and pink/pretty.  Its such a great all-around color.  So glad I got it.  Oh! and that's not a great picture to show the true color of the blush -- its def lighter than that -- I was just so excited to share my goodies with you gals, I took all these pics with my iPhone.
> 
> Here are some pics for you ladies!



Thank you for the lovely pics. I love Rose ecrin! Did you see the new rose brun tweed blush? Did you like it? Congrats on your haul...I can't wait to get my highlighter tomorrow


----------



## mspera

roseylovestosho said:


> Thank you for the lovely pics. I love Rose ecrin! Did you see the new rose brun tweed blush? Did you like it? Congrats on your haul...I can't wait to get my highlighter tomorrow



I did see the new tweed blush -- it was really pretty, but didn't call to me. I think you will love the highlighter.


----------



## miffy

Great review *mspera*! I have never used a highlighter either but after reading your review I'm really tempted to get it!


----------



## nicci404

mspera said:


> Hey ladies - so I treated myself to a little Chanel shopping yesterday at Nordstrom -- I love everything I got!!  I went just to kind of browse, see if Holiday 2011 was in, etc...and I came out with some lovely goodies --
> 
> *Holiday 2011 Highlighter* -- I had never worn a highlighter before.  I didn't really know its purpose, but it is really great for sculpting and contouring -- this highlighter is beautiful and really gets the job done -- the subtle shimmer catches in a certain light - just gorgeous -- I had my SA draw on of the papers with the face on it, so that I would be able to recreate my simple look at home -- (bronzer, blush, highlighter) to really sculpt the face.  I have a long, narrow face -- she was able to teach me a few really helpful tricks.  oooh, and the brush that it comes with it is really awesome --
> 
> *Orange Fizz and Rouge Carat*!!  Both fabulous!!  I had always seen Orange Fizz pictures and just thought "orange" - "is that really for me"?  etc.. such a flattering color!!  A  to *boarbb* who posted a pic of hers yesterday -- it made the color not look so intimidating to me as it did in the bottle. I swatched it at the store yesterday and was pleasantly and happily surprised.  Love it!!
> 
> *Rouge Carat* -- gorgeous!!  thanks to *Alice Blue* for her fab pics and reviews -- very helpful.  Even my husband noticed the shimmer in it ("I see a pink-ish shimmer in there")   He has great vision (20/15 - uncorrected!) and I really appreciated he noticed the details. Love him so much. I knew that I most highly probably will be getting Pirate, so had to see/try this one in person to not get something too similar. Rouge Carat is going to be a great holiday/dressy red -- super fun, a little something different and special.
> 
> *Cleansing water* -- I have been wanting to try this - and there are a lot of days I don't wear a ton of makeup -- this makes removing it fast and easy and the smell is nice. Its LE - so if I fall in love, I may need to pick up another bottle or I think Dior may make a similar product.
> 
> *Rose Ecrin blush* -- thanks to *Nikki*! an awesome and lovely recommendation for a blush -- my SA described it as that blush that gives you that natural "just blushed" look -- not a pop/bam of color -- but just enough to be natural and pink/pretty.  Its such a great all-around color.  So glad I got it.  Oh! and that's not a great picture to show the true color of the blush -- its def lighter than that -- I was just so excited to share my goodies with you gals, I took all these pics with my iPhone.
> 
> Here are some pics for you ladies!



yay!! glad you picked it up! I am still waiting for the Nordstrom I go to get the holiday collection...losing patience!


----------



## kendal

I ordered the Carat look from the holiday 2011 collection.  I'm so excited to get it tomorrow!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

mspera said:


> Hey ladies - so I treated myself to a little Chanel shopping yesterday at Nordstrom -- I love everything I got!! I went just to kind of browse, see if Holiday 2011 was in, etc...and I came out with some lovely goodies --
> 
> *Holiday 2011 Highlighter* -- I had never worn a highlighter before. I didn't really know its purpose, but it is really great for sculpting and contouring -- this highlighter is beautiful and really gets the job done -- the subtle shimmer catches in a certain light - just gorgeous -- I had my SA draw on of the papers with the face on it, so that I would be able to recreate my simple look at home -- (bronzer, blush, highlighter) to really sculpt the face. I have a long, narrow face -- she was able to teach me a few really helpful tricks. oooh, and the brush that it comes with it is really awesome --
> 
> *Orange Fizz and Rouge Carat*!! Both fabulous!! I had always seen Orange Fizz pictures and just thought "orange" - "is that really for me"? etc.. such a flattering color!! A  to *boarbb* who posted a pic of hers yesterday -- it made the color not look so intimidating to me as it did in the bottle. I swatched it at the store yesterday and was pleasantly and happily surprised. Love it!!
> 
> *Rouge Carat* -- gorgeous!! thanks to *Alice Blue* for her fab pics and reviews -- very helpful. Even my husband noticed the shimmer in it ("I see a pink-ish shimmer in there")  He has great vision (20/15 - uncorrected!) and I really appreciated he noticed the details. Love him so much. I knew that I most highly probably will be getting Pirate, so had to see/try this one in person to not get something too similar. Rouge Carat is going to be a great holiday/dressy red -- super fun, a little something different and special.
> 
> *Cleansing water* -- I have been wanting to try this - and there are a lot of days I don't wear a ton of makeup -- this makes removing it fast and easy and the smell is nice. Its LE - so if I fall in love, I may need to pick up another bottle or I think Dior may make a similar product.
> 
> *Rose Ecrin blush* -- thanks to *Nikki*! an awesome and lovely recommendation for a blush -- my SA described it as that blush that gives you that natural "just blushed" look -- not a pop/bam of color -- but just enough to be natural and pink/pretty. Its such a great all-around color. So glad I got it. Oh! and that's not a great picture to show the true color of the blush -- its def lighter than that -- I was just so excited to share my goodies with you gals, I took all these pics with my iPhone.
> 
> Here are some pics for you ladies!


 
Excellent choices! I'm still waiting for my order! I purchased the Cleansing Water when it first came out, now it's about half gone and I am going to need another. I wish they would make it permanent.


----------



## penelope tree

I like the sound of the highlighter, no idea when it comes out here though.


----------



## krazydaisy

Does anyone know any good tutorials on the Vanities quad?


----------



## roseylovestosho

My highlighter arrived today! These are the best pictures I can take of the detailing with my iphone


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I got part of my order today too (I ordered from 2 different sources) So far I love it all! The lipstick is very pretty, medium pink with micro glitter.

Sparkle D'Or Gloss
Rouge Allure Enviree
Lumiere Sculptee


----------



## roseylovestosho

Have you tried the lipgloss yet? What did you think of it? 
Congrats on your lovely items 



it'sanaddiction said:


> I got part of my order today too (I ordered from 2 different sources) So far I love it all! The lipstick is very pretty, medium pink with micro glitter.
> 
> Sparkle D'Or Gloss
> Rouge Allure Enviree
> Lumiere Sculptee


----------



## it'sanaddiction

roseylovestosho said:


> Have you tried the lipgloss yet? What did you think of it?
> Congrats on your lovely items


 
Thank you  Yes the gloss is very pretty (of course). I have 2 other gold glosses (not chanel), both of those are a bolder gold (almost garish) than the Chanel. I like that the Chanel is a softer gold and the glitter in it is much finer than my other ones too. I layered it over a couple of different lipsticks, works great giving that slick wet look.


----------



## penelope tree

it'sanaddiction said:


> I got part of my order today too (I ordered from 2 different sources) So far I love it all! The lipstick is very pretty, medium pink with micro glitter.
> 
> Sparkle D'Or Gloss
> Rouge Allure Enviree
> Lumiere Sculptee



Ooh this was the lipstick I liked the look of. How is it? Do you have magnolia to compare it to?
I don't wear lipgloss but it looks so pretty!


----------



## creditcardfire

Can someone tell me - between the holiday collection highlighter and the pearl glow, which is 'cooler' in tone? The pearl glow looks warmer/yellower/goldier in photos, is this correct?


----------



## nicci404

creditcardfire said:


> Can someone tell me - between the holiday collection highlighter and the pearl glow, which is 'cooler' in tone? The pearl glow looks warmer/yellower/goldier in photos, is this correct?


 
Don't know if you have already looked at this but she did a good comparison...she said she also preferred the Pearl Glow. 

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/10/lumiere-sculptee-de-chanel-highlighting.html


----------



## it'sanaddiction

penelope tree said:


> Ooh this was the lipstick I liked the look of. How is it? Do you have magnolia to compare it to?
> I don't wear lipgloss but it looks so pretty!


 
Sorry, I don't have Magnolia. It really doesn't compare to any of my other Chanel lippies, because of the tiny glitter particles in it. You can't feel the glitter at all and it does feel creamy like all Rouge Allures. Here's a pic, on my moniter the color is correct.

Enivree


----------



## Maedi

I would say Pearl Glow is warmer and the new one could be a bit chalky if applied too much. It is gorgeous and I find it easier to use than Pearl Glow.

Magnolia is cooler and more blue based than Enivree. Enivree has that sexy, a little beigy Tom Ford kind of look but is very wearable and absolutely gorgeous. This might be my favorite lipstick color in a while and I also liked RA Joyeuse.


----------



## creditcardfire

Thanks for the tips on the highlighters - I'm going to go with the new/holiday one, because i'm very pale and cool toned and it sounds like it will work better for me. You enablers have also made me put Enivree in my cart. 

Just ordered the Soleil Tan de Chanel from Nordstrom - it's sold out everywhere and has been for awhile but when I put it in my Nordstrom basket and checked out it gave me a ship date of a few weeks. So I got it, just to make sure, cuz I've been wanting it for awhile. 

Maedi, can you compare Joyeuse to Enivree? I have been thinking about Joyeuse...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

creditcardfire said:


> Thanks for the tips on the highlighters - I'm going to go with the new/holiday one, because i'm very pale and cool toned and it sounds like it will work better for me. You enablers have also made me put Enivree in my cart.
> 
> Just ordered the Soleil Tan de Chanel from Nordstrom - it's sold out everywhere and has been for awhile but when I put it in my Nordstrom basket and checked out it gave me a ship date of a few weeks. So I got it, just to make sure, cuz I've been wanting it for awhile.
> 
> Maedi, can you compare Joyeuse to Enivree? I have been thinking about Joyeuse...


 
I know you asked Maedi, but I was bored. Hope neither of you mind  My camera couldn't pick up the glitter in Enivree, maybe Maedi can get a better pic?

Putting the D'Or glossimer on top of Joyeuese is beautiful too! It warmed it up just a bit.


Enivree
Joyeuse











Enivree on the left and Joyeuese


----------



## Maedi

*it'sanaddiction* - how wonderful that you posted pictures. I would say Joyeuse is cooler toned than Enivree. Enivree is to me really seductive and pretty and unique. Your picture captures the difference so well. Thank you.


----------



## creditcardfire

Oh wow, thank you, It'sanaddiction!!! That is really helpful. Based on the photo I think I will hold off on the Joyeuse until I can swatch it in person - it looks like it might be too opaque for that level of brightness (on me). Feel free to post any other swatches of cool/pink/mauvey Chanel lippies! Thanks for your comment, too, Maedi.


----------



## penelope tree

it'sanaddiction said:


> Sorry, I don't have Magnolia. It really doesn't compare to any of my other Chanel lippies, because of the tiny glitter particles in it. You can't feel the glitter at all and it does feel creamy like all Rouge Allures. Here's a pic, on my moniter the color is correct.
> 
> Enivree





Maedi said:


> I would say Pearl Glow is warmer and the new one could be a bit chalky if applied too much. It is gorgeous and I find it easier to use than Pearl Glow.
> 
> Magnolia is cooler and more blue based than Enivree. Enivree has that sexy, a little beigy Tom Ford kind of look but is very wearable and absolutely gorgeous. This might be my favorite lipstick color in a while and I also liked RA Joyeuse.



Thanks! Magnolia also seems to have more gold based fine glitter/shimmer. I also have chintz but enivree seems less coral than that.


----------



## jmh

Thanks for the swatch. I passed on Enivree but, not after seeing this I need to reconsider.




it'sanaddiction said:


> I know you asked Maedi, but I was bored. Hope neither of you mind  My camera couldn't pick up the glitter in Enivree, maybe Maedi can get a better pic?
> 
> Putting the D'Or glossimer on top of Joyeuese is beautiful too! It warmed it up just a bit.
> 
> 
> Enivree
> Joyeuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enivree on the left and Joyeuese


----------



## Tammy518

Holy disco ball!  I've been anxiously awaiting the loose powder from the Holiday Collection, the color Feerie.  It finally came today and, wow, is it sparkly.  I'm actually in my 40's and still like sparkles, but I don't know if this is going to work for me.  I didn't get to try it before I ordered it, so I just thought I'd pass this info along for anyone's that's thinking about ordering it sight unseen.


----------



## jmh

Tammy518 said:


> Holy disco ball!  I've been anxiously awaiting the loose powder from the Holiday Collection, the color Feerie.  It finally came today and, wow, is it sparkly.  I'm actually in my 40's and still like sparkles, but I don't know if this is going to work for me.  I didn't get to try it before I ordered it, so I just thought I'd pass this info along for anyone's that's thinking about ordering it sight unseen.





Thanks!!! Did you get the highlighter, too? I was wondering how the compared?


----------



## Tammy518

jmh said:


> Thanks!!! Did you get the highlighter, too? I was wondering how the compared?


 

No, I didn't, but now I'm kind of wishing I'd gone with the highlighter instead.


----------



## Tammy518

I just washed my face for the night, and used toner, and the sparkles are still there from the Feerie powder.  I did take the puff and put a little up in my hair and that didn't look bad.  For me, it's a bit much for my face.


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Tammy518 said:


> Holy disco ball!  I've been anxiously awaiting the loose powder from the Holiday Collection, the color Feerie.  It finally came today and, wow, is it sparkly.  I'm actually in my 40's and still like sparkles, but I don't know if this is going to work for me.  I didn't get to try it before I ordered it, so I just thought I'd pass this info along for anyone's that's thinking about ordering it sight unseen.



Haha that was the same reaction I had when the SA put it on my face in the store! It is so sparkly it kind of kills the powder for me. I really wanted to love it, especially because it has such a cute name, feerie powder


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Tammy518 said:


> Holy disco ball! I've been anxiously awaiting the loose powder from the Holiday Collection, the color Feerie. It finally came today and, wow, is it sparkly. I'm actually in my 40's and still like sparkles, but I don't know if this is going to work for me. I didn't get to try it before I ordered it, so I just thought I'd pass this info along for anyone's that's thinking about ordering it sight unseen.


 
I keep feeling a tinge of regret that I didn't get Feerie. Thanks for posting this, I will have to see it IRL before I make my final decision.


----------



## jmh

it'sanaddiction said:


> I keep feeling a tinge of regret that I didn't get Feerie. Thanks for posting this, I will have to see it IRL before I make my final decision.



Ditto!!


----------



## Tammy518

it'sanaddiction said:


> I keep feeling a tinge of regret that I didn't get Feerie. Thanks for posting this, I will have to see it IRL before I make my final decision.


 

I think it would be best if you saw it first.  Like I mentioned earlier, even though I'm a little older, I'm not shy of glitter/shimmer.  Heck, I've even got a hair feather extension and a few bright red extensions scattered throughout my hair .  But this was definitely too much for me.  A few months back I bought a bottle of spray glitter at Walgreen's, next to the hair color, and that is a lot more subtle than the Chanel, if you can believe that.  As a matter of fact, I washed my face very well last night and used a toner and today there's still a lot of pieces of the little glitter on my face.  So I can say that the Chanel glitter will does have lasting power.  Last year I bought the Guerlain glitter spray (it's certainly not all that glittery, but I can't think what the proper name of it was), and when I spray that on my face, I can't even tell that I've done anything.


----------



## jmh

Tammy518... can you exchange Feerie for the highlighter? I bought Beige Lame was doesn't even show up on me and I am going to see if I can exchange it for the gold single.


----------



## creditcardfire

Do any of you Chanel mavens remember a pressed powder product from awhile back that was very pale purple in colour and was called, I think, 'Iris'? Does anyone have this?


----------



## creditcardfire

Alright, apologies for double posting but I need a rec. I am about to place an order on Chanel.com and have the Rouge Coco Shine in Boy and Fetiche in my basket. I would like another lip colour - I'm open to everything from the most opaque to glossimers, but I prefer something in between. I'm looking for something cool toned - pink/mauve, and not completely full on in terms of brightness (I do need SOME brightness, though, because otherwise I look like a corpse), but not totally sheer like many of the glossimers. Any suggestions? Enivree is a maybe. So is Magnolia. Any others? Thanks!!!


----------



## Tammy518

jmh said:


> Tammy518... can you exchange Feerie for the highlighter? I bought Beige Lame was doesn't even show up on me and I am going to see if I can exchange it for the gold single.


 
I sure wish I could but I ordered from NM online and they won't accept cosmetics that have been opened and tried  The beige lame's not doing much for me either  I tried it with no makeup or eye primer on  Maybe it would "pop" more with a primer or light cream shadow as a base.  I think I'll try that tomorrow.


----------



## mspera

creditcardfire said:


> Alright, apologies for double posting but I need a rec. I am about to place an order on Chanel.com and have the Rouge Coco Shine in Boy and Fetiche in my basket. I would like another lip colour - I'm open to everything from the most opaque to glossimers, but I prefer something in between. I'm looking for something cool toned - pink/mauve, and not completely full on in terms of brightness (I do need SOME brightness, though, because otherwise I look like a corpse), but not totally sheer like many of the glossimers. Any suggestions? Enivree is a maybe. So is Magnolia. Any others? Thanks!!!



Enviree is beautiful from the swatches I have seen and also in person. It would be a fabulous everyday color with a little something special with the sparkles 

Or, if you want another coco shine, I love romance, and one of my Chanel my sa's referred to chance as romance's little sister. Lol . I just love the formula of the coco shines

Oooh, the sweet beige glossimer from holiday could be another great option.  The beauty look book blog has some pretty swatches.


----------



## skydive nikki

Tammy518 said:


> I sure wish I could but I ordered from NM online and they won't accept cosmetics that have been opened and tried  The beige lame's not doing much for me either  I tried it with no makeup or eye primer on  Maybe it would "pop" more with a primer or light cream shadow as a base.  I think I'll try that tomorrow.



I dont know about your neiman marcus, but mine will accept online returns at the store. They let me return used things all the time.  You should at least try it if you have one near you.


----------



## Tammy518

skydive nikki said:


> I dont know about your neiman marcus, but mine will accept online returns at the store. They let me return used things all the time.  You should at least try it if you have one near you.




I'm in Virginia Beach and the closet Nieman's is in DC, 3+ hours away. I did find a way to put it to use tonight. When I was getting ready to go out I patted a little on top of my blush and that wasn't nearly as bad as putting it all over my face. 

I'm loving the Rouge Carat nail polish. Did my nails with that today for the first time.


----------



## creditcardfire

I spent some time eyeballing swatches online and just ordered Boy, Fetiche, Royallieu and Rose Comete. Also picked up some other goodies - I did go with the highlighter from the holiday collection rather than the Pearl Glow, as well as: 

 - Rouge Carat nail polish
 - Poudre Universelle in Clair
 - Tan de Chanel illuminating fluid in Sunkissed
 - Jersey perfume, the smaller size


----------



## it'sanaddiction

That's too bad some of you aren't loving the beige lame. I wore it tonight with a slightly darker brown in the crease. I did use NARS eye primer and then just patted on the beige lame. I'm fair/medium so I did get a little bit of color from it and I am loving the little bit of sparkle in it.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

creditcardfire said:


> I spent some time eyeballing swatches online and just ordered Boy, Fetiche, Royallieu and Rose Comete. Also picked up some other goodies - I did go with the highlighter from the holiday collection rather than the Pearl Glow, as well as:
> 
> - Rouge Carat nail polish
> - Poudre Universelle in Clair
> - Tan de Chanel illuminating fluid in Sunkissed
> - Jersey perfume, the smaller size


 
Fabulous choices! I have 2 of the lippies you ordered, Royallieu and Rose Comete, I reach for both of these all the time! I would love to know what Jersey is like, is this a "blind buy" or have you sampled it?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

creditcardfire said:


> Do any of you Chanel mavens remember a pressed powder product from awhile back that was very pale purple in colour and was called, I think, 'Iris'? Does anyone have this?


 

No I don't have it, could it have been called Lilas? Izzy's has it.

http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/chanel_poudre_douce_40.html


----------



## creditcardfire

It'sanaddiction - 

Jersey is a blind buy, but a)I collect the Les Exclusifs line and b)I have a thing for lavender and I tend to like the way Chanel does certain notes. It's interesting, I have read a lot of criticism of both Jersey and No. 19 Poudre, most of them complaining about them being too softspoken or not statement-y enough, but that's exactly what I like about Chanel, and certain other houses. I guess I'm a philistine for not dousing myself in Shalimar every morning, but I've always preferred the 'quieter' perfumes. I can't stand No. 5! 

And that link you posted IS the product I was asking about - I came across it on eBay, listed as 'Iris'. The colour kind of intrigues me - it looks like it would be quite brightening - it (the colour) reminds me of Benefit's Eyebright, which I LOVE for dark circles.

Also, one last thing, can I ask what your colouring is? Are you pale and cool toned like me? Just trying to figure out if I've made sensible choices on the lippies. The Beauty Look Book is a FAB blog for all things Chanel but I have noticed that things can look very different on the bloggers' skin than on mine. Things seem warmer on her, and I'm a bit wary about trusting the impressions I get from her photos. She needs to recruit a ghost pale friend and cover her in swatches!


----------



## jmh

creditcardfire said:


> The Beauty Look Book is a FAB blog for all things Chanel but I have noticed that things can look very different on the bloggers' skin than on mine. Things seem warmer on her, and I'm a bit wary about trusting the impressions I get from her photos. She needs to recruit a ghost pale friend and cover her in swatches!



Swatches on line never ever look the same on me. I always try products in person and in natural light, if possible.


----------



## BagloverBurr

it'sanaddiction said:


> That's too bad some of you aren't loving the beige lame. I wore it tonight with a slightly darker brown in the crease. I did use NARS eye primer and then just patted on the beige lame. I'm fair/medium so I did get a little bit of color from it and I am loving the little bit of sparkle in it.



I did the same thing with it, except i used two faced shadow insurance. It was pretty


----------



## creditcardfire

WOOOHOOO! OMFG.

So I am thinking maybe only the ladies in this thread will understand what I just did. I just won an auction for Chanel Turbulent blush for $152. Am I an idiot (don't answer that)? Yes, I know I am. But I have been LUSTING after Turbulent for so, so long. 

Were any of you bidding? I'm not going to admit my max bid but it was quite a bit higher than $152 - I was counting on no one being as nuts as me, and it looks like it worked, kinda. 

YAY! I have Turbulent!!!


----------



## jmh

creditcardfire said:


> WOOOHOOO! OMFG.
> 
> So I am thinking maybe only the ladies in this thread will understand what I just did. I just won an auction for Chanel Turbulent blush for $152. Am I an idiot (don't answer that)? Yes, I know I am. But I have been LUSTING after Turbulent for so, so long.
> 
> Were any of you bidding? I'm not going to admit my max bid but it was quite a bit higher than $152 - I was counting on no one being as nuts as me, and it looks like it worked, kinda.
> 
> YAY! I have Turbulent!!!



Congratulations!!! I won a Chanel wallet and paid way too much so, you aren't the only one.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

creditcardfire said:


> It'sanaddiction -
> 
> Jersey is a blind buy, but a)I collect the Les Exclusifs line and b)I have a thing for lavender and I tend to like the way Chanel does certain notes. It's interesting, I have read a lot of criticism of both Jersey and No. 19 Poudre, most of them complaining about them being too softspoken or not statement-y enough, but that's exactly what I like about Chanel, and certain other houses. I guess I'm a philistine for not dousing myself in Shalimar every morning, but I've always preferred the 'quieter' perfumes. I can't stand No. 5!
> 
> And that link you posted IS the product I was asking about - I came across it on eBay, listed as 'Iris'. The colour kind of intrigues me - it looks like it would be quite brightening - it (the colour) reminds me of Benefit's Eyebright, which I LOVE for dark circles.
> 
> Also, one last thing, can I ask what your colouring is? Are you pale and cool toned like me? Just trying to figure out if I've made sensible choices on the lippies. The Beauty Look Book is a FAB blog for all things Chanel but I have noticed that things can look very different on the bloggers' skin than on mine. Things seem warmer on her, and I'm a bit wary about trusting the impressions I get from her photos. She needs to recruit a ghost pale friend and cover her in swatches!


 
Oh I'm not finding fault in a blind buy, I do it all the time! Just curious if you liked the scent because I'm considering it too. 

Yes, I'm pale and cool too. I do warm a bit in the summer with a light tan, but that's what 2 to 3 months. I agree the Beauty Look Book is a great blog and pics are amazing!  

Have you checked out http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/ Her coloring is cooler and she reviews high end products.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

creditcardfire said:


> WOOOHOOO! OMFG.
> 
> So I am thinking maybe only the ladies in this thread will understand what I just did. I just won an auction for Chanel Turbulent blush for $152. Am I an idiot (don't answer that)? Yes, I know I am. But I have been LUSTING after Turbulent for so, so long.
> 
> Were any of you bidding? I'm not going to admit my max bid but it was quite a bit higher than $152 - I was counting on no one being as nuts as me, and it looks like it worked, kinda.
> 
> YAY! I have Turbulent!!!


 
Congrats! You're not nuts, Chanel is so worth it


----------



## lilwickitwitch

creditcardfire said:


> WOOOHOOO! OMFG.
> 
> So I am thinking maybe only the ladies in this thread will understand what I just did. I just won an auction for Chanel Turbulent blush for $152. Am I an idiot (don't answer that)? Yes, I know I am. But I have been LUSTING after Turbulent for so, so long.
> 
> Were any of you bidding? I'm not going to admit my max bid but it was quite a bit higher than $152 - I was counting on no one being as nuts as me, and it looks like it worked, kinda.
> 
> YAY! I have Turbulent!!!



YAY! Congrats!!! Maybe a little crazy?  Just kidding, whatever makes you happy!


----------



## elisaq

creditcardfire said:


> WOOOHOOO! OMFG.
> 
> So I am thinking maybe only the ladies in this thread will understand what I just did. I just won an auction for Chanel Turbulent blush for $152. Am I an idiot (don't answer that)? Yes, I know I am. But I have been LUSTING after Turbulent for so, so long.
> 
> Were any of you bidding? I'm not going to admit my max bid but it was quite a bit higher than $152 - I was counting on no one being as nuts as me, and it looks like it worked, kinda.
> 
> YAY! I have Turbulent!!!



You're not crazy at all, those Joues blushes last forever! especially since Turbulent looks like you'd only need a very small amount, so the cost per wear is probably tiny (I love to justify Chanel purchases lol). 

I'm kind of addicted to those blushes and have always been curious about Turbulent, but I'm 99% sure it will look terrible on my warm skintone so I dropped it off my w/l long ago.  It's an amazing color though, congrats!!


----------



## elisaq

Does anyone know if the Rouge Allure Extrait in "Discretion" is being released in the US?  It's listed here as being released with Triomphal: 

http://karlasugar.net/2011/09/sneak-peek-chanel-holiday-2011-les-scintillances-de-chanel/

but chanel.com is only showing Triomphal together with the already-released Insouciance.  I love these glosses and need to find this "luminous beige" Discretion!


----------



## creditcardfire

Ha, I knew I could count on you Chanelphiles to help me justify my decision. I still feel a little 'omg what were you thinking' about it, but Ive been looking for it for a long time and this is the first time I've seen it on ebay so...yeah.

I also just caved and bought Enivree after seeing it on a linked blog from this thread - Best Things In Beauty - that is going to be a very dangerous one for me because she has the same skintone as me and also the same taste (a weakness for pink lipsticks etc.). Along with Enivree I got the Rouge Lacque in Empire, which I think is part of the Holiday collection. And now I must, MUST stay away from the Chanel website for at least a month. Sigh.


----------



## misstrine85

Which blush would you ladies recomend for me? Im a MAC NW20 with light brown hair with honey-colored highlights and green eyes. 

I want something without too much shimmer and thats easy to use for a blush-beginner.

Thanks


----------



## mspera

misstrine85 said:


> Which blush would you ladies recomend for me? Im a MAC NW20 with light brown hair with honey-colored highlights and green eyes.
> 
> I want something without too much shimmer and thats easy to use for a blush-beginner.
> 
> Thanks



Last week, I picked up Rose Ecrin -- I am loving it!! It's a great light touch of pink. A little bit works just beautifully - and in looking at your avatar pic, it seems like a natural "just blushed" color for you.


----------



## nicci404

elisaq said:


> Does anyone know if the Rouge Allure Extrait in "Discretion" is being released in the US? It's listed here as being released with Triomphal:
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2011/09/sneak-peek-chanel-holiday-2011-les-scintillances-de-chanel/
> 
> but chanel.com is only showing Triomphal together with the already-released Insouciance. I love these glosses and need to find this "luminous beige" Discretion!


 

Yes, it is. I have been looking for swatches everywhere for it. Look at my comment (last one) on this blog...she said it's at NM.  

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/10/chanel-rouge-allure-extrait-de-gloss.html


----------



## creditcardfire

> I'm kind of addicted to those blushes and have always been curious about  Turbulent, but I'm 99% sure it will look terrible on my warm skintone



Call me crazy, but sometimes i think those super bright colours look best on very pale and very dark skin - both ends of the spectrum. I don't know where you are on that, but just a thought...

Mspera - As soon as I read your post (and saw your avatar) I was going to say Rose Ecrin as well. You have very beautiful colouring, btw, lovely porcelain skin. I'm jelly. I'm fair, too, but uneven-fair, not English (Danish?) Rose fair.


----------



## creditcardfire

My Harrod's collection arrived! It's all gloomy and almost dark here so I'll try to take photos and swatches tomorrow (can you take still photos on a Flip video camera? I may just have to make a video if you can't...). The lipsticks and the glossimer are BRIGHT. The glossimers looks like it's glowing, it is extremely neon. Can't wait to try these!


----------



## Maedi

The Feerie powder is actually one of my favorite products of the Holiday line. I don't apply it with the powder puff that comes with the powder but rather with a powder blush and it goes on ry sheer and lovely. It gives just a little sparkle  - so pretty.


----------



## elisaq

nicci404 said:


> Yes, it is. I have been looking for swatches everywhere for it. Look at my comment (last one) on this blog...she said it's at NM.
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/10/chanel-rouge-allure-extrait-de-gloss.html



Yay!!  Thanks so much!  I love how we always have our eye on the same things lol.  I'm going to check out my NM on Thursday, if it's there then I'll pick it up & can post a swatch if no one else has by then


----------



## elisaq

creditcardfire said:


> Call me crazy, but sometimes i think those super bright colours look best on very pale and very dark skin - both ends of the spectrum. I don't know where you are on that, but just a thought...
> 
> Mspera - As soon as I read your post (and saw your avatar) I was going to say Rose Ecrin as well. You have very beautiful colouring, btw, lovely porcelain skin. I'm jelly. I'm fair, too, but uneven-fair, not English (Danish?) Rose fair.



I think you're so right about the bright colors!  I loved how Mimosa looked on both pale and dark skin most, but for some reason it made my medium olive-ish skin  look ruddy and terrible (so sad!).  Maybe if I put some self-tanner on I could pull them off lol.  

Yay on your Harrods stash!!  I just saw cafemakeup is going to review the Rouge Allures, I can't wait to see how you both like them.  I wonder how the glossimer compares to Laser and Pop from Summer 2010.  They were both fluos, one more pink and the other more orange, but they both looked *exactly* the same on me: clear!  They are fun to carry around though!


----------



## mspera

creditcardfire said:


> Call me crazy, but sometimes i think those super bright colours look best on very pale and very dark skin - both ends of the spectrum. I don't know where you are on that, but just a thought...
> 
> Mspera - As soon as I read your post (and saw your avatar) I was going to say Rose Ecrin as well. You have very beautiful colouring, btw, lovely porcelain skin. I'm jelly. I'm fair, too, but uneven-fair, not English (Danish?) Rose fair.



Thank you so much doll!  So sweet -- Rose Ecrin has just been a fab color for me.


----------



## egglet

Hi ladies.. Just wondering if anyone had any foundation recommendations.. 

I've got normal to dry skin and I'm currently using the Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua but I find that it sometimes emphasizes the dry areas on my face especially around the nose. 
I'm now looking to buy either the original Vitalumiere, Teint innocence fluid or Pro lumiere. Which of these three does everyone find the best? Thanks so much!


----------



## creditcardfire

Let the real Chanel experts answer this but I think I would stay away from the Pro Lumiere - isn't that supposed to leave a bit of a matte finish?

Have you had this problem with other foundations? I have dry skin and for me, it was about having to thoroughly get rid of ANY AND ALL flakies before applying foundation, rather than the foundation itself. That's just my experience, though. Good luck!

Oh, and my swatches will be forthcoming. I'm going to force my dogwalker, who isn't so pale she's a kind of translucent blue shade, to let me use her arm.


----------



## jmh

egglet said:


> Hi ladies.. Just wondering if anyone had any foundation recommendations..
> 
> I've got normal to dry skin and I'm currently using the Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua but I find that it sometimes emphasizes the dry areas on my face especially around the nose.
> I'm now looking to buy either the original Vitalumiere, Teint innocence fluid or Pro lumiere. Which of these three does everyone find the best? Thanks so much!




I gently use a Vic Cloth every morning with my cleanser. It gets rid of any flakies which, tend to get emphasized with foundation if I don't use it. I cut mine into 4 squares and use a fresh one everyday.

http://vicfaceandbodycloth.com/index_files/Page348.htm


----------



## nicci404

elisaq said:


> Yay!!  Thanks so much!  I love how we always have our eye on the same things lol.  I'm going to check out my NM on Thursday, if it's there then I'll pick it up & can post a swatch if no one else has by then



yea, I noticed too!  did you see it today?!!


----------



## penelope tree

Don't know if it's been posted already, but the UK department stores get the holiday collection on November 4th.


----------



## Shoebaglady

Just wanted to share my new Chanel purchase.  I picked up 2 limited edition colours and one staple.  The Rouge Carat is from the newest holiday collection which arrived here yesterday.  The Graphite is the most brilliant silver and the Particuliere is the popular greige colour.  







HAPPY FRIDAY AND HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND !!!


----------



## pond23

^ Great trio! I have and love Particuliere!


----------



## 19flowers

^^^I love Particulerie, too!!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

Does anyone know if the holiday collection will include the new brushes with the matte handle? I'm wondering when the new brushes will be released. I know the new foundation brush is already available.


----------



## nicci404

I picked up Rouge Carat tonight, I didn't get anything else from the collection. I was a little surprised. I am gonna check out NM tomorrow though for the Extrait de Gloss in Discretion though. I hope they have it!


----------



## bebeklein

egglet said:


> Hi ladies.. Just wondering if anyone had any foundation recommendations..
> 
> I've got normal to dry skin and I'm currently using the Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua but I find that it sometimes emphasizes the dry areas on my face especially around the nose.
> I'm now looking to buy either the original Vitalumiere, Teint innocence fluid or Pro lumiere. Which of these three does everyone find the best? Thanks so much!



I would get samples and test drive but my guess is w/dry skin you'll prefer the orig vitalumiere which leaves a dewy finish...but then again, not sure if you want that finish when you're headed into summer and I agree w/this write up 
http://www.makeupmole.com/best-foundation-ever-chanel-vitalumiere/

The pro lumiere is supposedly more matte than aqua but I don't necessarily share that view.  I think the biggest difference is coverage and the aqua is just too light/sheer for me.

I will probably use the orig (dewy) in winter and the pro in summer which I do like.

However, word is the pro lumiere will soon be discontinued and replaced by the perfection lumiere just launched this month (I could only find it at saks at the time which was 2 or 3 weeks ago but it may be in all the major stores by now)

I need to move on but I was so sad when they discontinued the teint innocence.....that was the best foundation EVA and I know there are lots of aqua fans but to me it doesn't even compare.   I'm still not completely happy with the Chanel choices after losing my HG and I may venture out and try other brands like Dior or Bobbi...I've already tried Armani silk and I thought it was ok......sorry /end rant

Btw  I have combo skin


----------



## egglet

creditcardfire, jmh, bebeklein thank you all for your help! your advice has been super helpful! 

I ended up getting the teint innocence fluid it is just amazing.. I'm not sure why every keeps saying its discontinued because here in Australia its still at all the makeup counters and the SA I talked to said that it isn't going to be discountined. Maybe its just been discontinued in some parts of the world..


----------



## bebeklein

You lucky girl!!!!! I'm almost in disbelief...so you can still get the teint that comes in this bottle?  http://0.tqn.com/d/beauty/1/0/G/w/chanel2

I used to complain about the bottle since it wasn't a pump or squeezable like aqua....just wasn't hygienic to me.....but that formula was awesome and I'd deal with the bottle just to have it back

The teint innocence in the u.s. is now a powder compact


----------



## Tammy518

Maedi said:


> The Feerie powder is actually one of my favorite products of the Holiday line. I don't apply it with the powder puff that comes with the powder but rather with a powder blush and it goes on ry sheer and lovely. It gives just a little sparkle - so pretty.


 
You're right!  I've changed my mind about it.  After first I thought it was waaay too sparkley, but now I just lightly brush a little on my cheeks and I like it.


----------



## Tammy518

Tammy518 said:


> Holy disco ball! I've been anxiously awaiting the loose powder from the Holiday Collection, the color Feerie. It finally came today and, wow, is it sparkly. I'm actually in my 40's and still like sparkles, but I don't know if this is going to work for me. I didn't get to try it before I ordered it, so I just thought I'd pass this info along for anyone's that's thinking about ordering it sight unseen.


 
I've changed my mind about this, and I like it now   I just brush a little sparingly on my cheeks and it's just enough sparkle.


----------



## Tammy518

jmh said:


> Tammy518... can you exchange Feerie for the highlighter? I bought Beige Lame was doesn't even show up on me and I am going to see if I can exchange it for the gold single.


 
Did you return your Beige Lame yet?  I've been wanting to try Pixie Epoxy for a while, but could never manage to order it, so I looked for an alternative.  I found this:  http://www.lasplashcosmetics.com/productdetail.aspx?item=29

I put the L.A. Splash on this morning and then put the Beige Lame on, and it makes it pop more and I'm really liking the Beige Lame.  Can't remember if I posted this here or not, but I did try the Beige Lame over a light-colored cream eyeshadow also and liked that result too.


----------



## Tammy518

Me again 

I bought the Illusoire long-wear eyeshadow a week or two ago and it's very pretty, and is fairly vibrant on its own, but my daughter just used it while getting ready for her homecoming dance, and I told her to try the L.A. Splash sealer/primer I mentioned above, and wow!  The Illusoire is even prettier with that under it!


----------



## egglet

bebeklein said:


> You lucky girl!!!!! I'm almost in disbelief...so you can still get the teint that comes in this bottle?  http://0.tqn.com/d/beauty/1/0/G/w/chanel2
> 
> I used to complain about the bottle since it wasn't a pump or squeezable like aqua....just wasn't hygienic to me.....but that formula was awesome and I'd deal with the bottle just to have it back
> 
> The teint innocence in the u.s. is now a powder compact



Yes thats the one! If you have friends in Australia you could still get hold of the fluid one! 

I know exactly what you mean.. the bottle is awful but the foundation more than makes up for it


----------



## cassandra22007

I haven't checked this thread in SO LONG! I'm sorry about that because I love it, but I started a new job recently and have really had to cut down on my TPF time, so I mostly stick to nail polish and Balenciaga forums. 

Anyway, I have some time tonight so I am going to try to go back and read everything from the last 2 months!

I haven't gotten any new makeup in awhile, but today I got the new foundation Perfection Lumiere. I actually have not been wearing foundation for probably the last year or so, and I wanted to try something new. I usually just wear Double Perfection as my only makeup, which I imagine I will continue to do on most days where I don't need to put in a lot of effort on makeup. Anyway, I hope I like this one. I got the color #32 which appears to be a near-perfect match, and I like the texture and I've had it on all day and its barely moved. 

Also got the holiday gold glitter lip gloss. That's all I wanted from the whole holiday collection! Didn't even get the nail polish. I'm kind of proud of myself for not buying more items, but "holiday" is just a collection that I do not need in general. I bought nearly every item from the last two years' holiday collections and barely used them. Also I can recreate the gold/black/red Chanel look with things I already have. 

I was really impressed with the SA I had today, unfortunately I forgot her name but she was at Von Maur in Davenport IA. I've only been there a couple of times while passing through that area and the SA's are always beyond wonderful. Today she gave me 6 deluxe samples. 6!!! I didn't even spend very much!! I've spent $300 before at department store Chanel counters and not gotten as much as a single perfume sample, so I was really surprised.


----------



## Cyndee

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> Does anyone know if the holiday collection will include the new brushes with the matte handle? I'm wondering when the new brushes will be released. I know the new foundation brush is already available.


 
I got the holiday collection brushes today and they do have a matte handle.  Is that what you were asking?  Here's a pic if that will help....


----------



## Cyndee

cassandra22007 said:


> ....I was really impressed with the SA I had today, unfortunately I forgot her name but she was at Von Maur in Davenport IA. I've only been there a couple of times while passing through that area and the SA's are always beyond wonderful. Today she gave me 6 deluxe samples. 6!!! I didn't even spend very much!! *I've spent $300 before at department store Chanel counters and not gotten as much as a single perfume sample, so I was really surprised*.



Wow, that's amazing and so wonderful for you!    Geez, I'm a regular at my local dept. store Chanel counter and spent nearly $400 today with not a single sample or little 'extra' offered. Nor have I ever been offered anything. hrumpf!!  Maybe next time, I'll have to hint around that perhaps I'm due for a little something.  haha.


----------



## mistikat

I got this brush set (and the lipgloss set as well) and tried the foundation brush today. I was surprised it worked as well as it did, as the head is smaller than the foundation brushes I typically like (and smaller than the full-size Chanel). I was impressed.

Was disappointed that the lip brush is a lot smaller and more angled than the regular one but for travel, I'm guessing it will be ok.


----------



## roseylovestosho

I ordered the mirror compact (yay), rouge carat, and triomphal  I also ordered le blanc de chanel base but it's on backorder again  I'll post pictures when my package arrives on Tuesday


----------



## mistikat

Triomphal looks beautiful in the swatches I've seen. Oddly, although they had the gift sets (or most of them), none of the holiday makeup was at the counter.


----------



## creditcardfire

Oh dear. So neither me nor my assistant could figure out how to take still photos with the Flip. Because of this I now have 3 bad videos for you of the London Collection. This is shot in (cloudy) daylight and my assistant's arm is the second palest MAC shade, if that info is helpful. The order the lipsticks are in, from top to bottom (on paper and arm) is Kensington, Hyde Park and Belgravia. I will be able to wear Kensington, sometimes, Belgravia more often and Hyde Park, which is distinctly coral on me, probably never. The Glossimer, as you can see, is basically clear (gah, what a disappointment!!!). The glossimer is also swatched on L's arm at the top, if you can see it there. 

Anyone homesick for Montreal can hear churchbells in the background if the sound is turned up, and that is Parc Lafontaine in the background at the end of the first vid (I didnt shoot these, don't blame me!). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF7TurnIeIg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBrQY2XBHUE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0PmZBI7lXo (lipsticks and glossimer swatches on skin)


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

Cyndee said:


> I got the holiday collection brushes today and they do have a matte handle.  Is that what you were asking?  Here's a pic if that will help....
> 
> View attachment 1510642



They look so cute , but the brushes that I was talking about were the full size ones with the matte handle and nickel ferrule. Chanel released the new foundation brush already, but I was wondering when the new blush and eye brushes were going to be released.


http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/chanel-foundation-brush-6/3224430?origin=category&resultback=108


----------



## roseylovestosho

creditcardfire said:


> Oh dear. So neither me nor my assistant could figure out how to take still photos with the Flip. Because of this I now have 3 bad videos for you of the London Collection. This is shot in (cloudy) daylight and my assistant's arm is the second palest MAC shade, if that info is helpful. The order the lipsticks are in, from top to bottom (on paper and arm) is Kensington, Hyde Park and Belgravia. I will be able to wear Kensington, sometimes, Belgravia more often and Hyde Park, which is distinctly coral on me, probably never. The Glossimer, as you can see, is basically clear (gah, what a disappointment!!!). The glossimer is also swatched on L's arm at the top, if you can see it there.
> 
> Anyone homesick for Montreal can hear churchbells in the background if the sound is turned up, and that is Parc Lafontaine in the background at the end of the first vid (I didnt shoot these, don't blame me!).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF7TurnIeIg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBrQY2XBHUE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0PmZBI7lXo (lipsticks and glossimer swatches on skin)



Gorgeous collection  How do you like your highlighter/blush?


----------



## mistikat

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> They look so cute , but the brushes that I was talking about were the full size ones with the matte handle and nickel ferrule. Chanel released the new foundation brush already, but I was wondering when the new blush and eye brushes were going to be released.
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/chanel-foundation-brush-6/3224430?origin=category&resultback=108


 
The minis are the same as the European brushes. I bought a foundation blender brush and concealer brush yesterday and they are not offered on the US site, I don't think. The foundation brush in the mini set is also like the European brush. Fairly sure the brushes sold in Europe, Australia and Canada are the matte handles/nickel ferrule.


----------



## krazydaisy

how are the mini brushes comparable to the regular ones? are they the same quality?


----------



## mistikat

If you mean the mini set vs. the full size, I compared the two foundation brushes in the store yesterday and I was pleasantly surprised today that the mini was really good for foundation application.

The brush head on the angled powder looked to be nearly the same to me as the full size (slightly smaller). I thought the brush set could have done without the eyebrow/lash spoolie in favour of another brush (maybe another eye or face brush). And I haven't tried the lip brush yet but it's very different from the regular one. That one is fuller and basically a rounded, C shape tip, while the mini is thin and angled. The nice thing about the full size is it was fast but very precise in application. Not sure the same will be true of the mini.


----------



## roseylovestosho

I'm assuming it's a glitch...but everything on the Chanel website says $0 and out of stock


----------



## roseylovestosho

mistikat said:


> Triomphal looks beautiful in the swatches I've seen. Oddly, although they had the gift sets (or most of them), none of the holiday makeup was at the counter.



TBH I haven't looked at the merchandise in person. I prefer to order everything online it's  more convenient for me...and plus who doesn't love having a package sitting at the doorstep after a long day?


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

mistikat said:


> The minis are the same as the European brushes. I bought a foundation blender brush and concealer brush yesterday and they are not offered on the US site, I don't think. The foundation brush in the mini set is also like the European brush. Fairly sure the brushes sold in Europe, Australia and Canada are the matte handles/nickel ferrule.



Currently the US still sells Chanel's old brushes with the brass ferrule and shiny handle. They are releasing the international version (mattle handle with nickel ferrule) in the US soon, but I would like to know exactly what date they'll be launched because they only released one of the new brushes (the foundation brush). I'm still waiting for the new blush and eye brushes to be released.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/chanel-foundation-brush-6/3224430?origin=category&resultback=108


----------



## krazydaisy

mistikat said:


> If you mean the mini set vs. the full size, I compared the two foundation brushes in the store yesterday and I was pleasantly surprised today that the mini was really good for foundation application.
> 
> The brush head on the angled powder looked to be nearly the same to me as the full size (slightly smaller). I thought the brush set could have done without the eyebrow/lash spoolie in favour of another brush (maybe another eye or face brush). And I haven't tried the lip brush yet but it's very different from the regular one. That one is fuller and basically a rounded, C shape tip, while the mini is thin and angled. The nice thing about the full size is it was fast but very precise in application. Not sure the same will be true of the mini.



thanks for the info! i have some regular brushes, but not all. was the mini foundation brush bettter than the full sized one?


----------



## mistikat

Side by side in the store the travel brush head is smaller for sure. I use the Shiseido foundation brush, Armani's and one by Claudio Riaz, depending on the foundation. I tried the Chanel mini with Guerlain Lingerie de Peau and it worked really well. Fast, even application without a lot absorbed into the brush. So maybe the smaller brush head is better for less product waste...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

roseylovestosho said:


> I'm assuming it's a glitch...but everything on the Chanel website says $0 and out of stock


 
Everything? I was looking at just one and it said out of stock, so I assumed...haha! I'll check back later


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Cyndee said:


> I got the holiday collection brushes today and they do have a matte handle. Is that what you were asking? Here's a pic if that will help....
> 
> View attachment 1510642


 
These look very nice, congrats 



creditcardfire said:


> Oh dear. So neither me nor my assistant could figure out how to take still photos with the Flip. Because of this I now have 3 bad videos for you of the London Collection. This is shot in (cloudy) daylight and my assistant's arm is the second palest MAC shade, if that info is helpful. The order the lipsticks are in, from top to bottom (on paper and arm) is Kensington, Hyde Park and Belgravia. I will be able to wear Kensington, sometimes, Belgravia more often and Hyde Park, which is distinctly coral on me, probably never. The Glossimer, as you can see, is basically clear (gah, what a disappointment!!!). The glossimer is also swatched on L's arm at the top, if you can see it there.
> 
> Anyone homesick for Montreal can hear churchbells in the background if the sound is turned up, and that is Parc Lafontaine in the background at the end of the first vid (I didnt shoot these, don't blame me!).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF7TurnIeIg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBrQY2XBHUE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0PmZBI7lXo (lipsticks and glossimer swatches on skin)


 
Thanks for the video's! I didn't expect the lippies to be such a bright pink!


----------



## penelope tree

My sister got my the Belgravia lipstick from Harrods for my birthday! I was so excited when I saw the box and it looks gorgeous on.


----------



## creditcardfire

> I didn't expect the lippies to be such a bright pink!



I didn't think I expected them to be so opaque. Belgravia is the only one I can wear, and even that is going to be special occasion/evening only. If I had swatched this collection beforehand the powder compact is the only thing I would have bought. It's OK, though, I'm hoping I can get some good trades on MUA, or, just keep them as collection items. 

The biggest disappointment was the glossimer - it's basically totally clear. That bright neon pink got my hopes up!


----------



## nikaay

i picked up the new beige lame eyeshadow from the holiday collection; i'm excited to try it tomorrow


----------



## babyontheway

My local NM just received pirate and the matte collection!  I placed an order over the phone for pirate, rose cache, matte top coat, the holiday glossimer set and sweet beige glossimer


----------



## roseylovestosho

Here's a not so great picture of my recent purchases
-Compact mirror
-Triomphal
-Rouge carat


----------



## devoted7

Anyone have pictures of the holiday sets?


----------



## nicci404

devoted7 said:


> Anyone have pictures of the holiday sets?


 

Hope this helps....

http://karlasugar.net/2011/09/sneak-peek-chanel-holiday-2011-gift-sets/


----------



## nicci404

roseylovestosho said:


> Here's a not so great picture of my recent purchases
> -Compact mirror
> -Triomphal
> -Rouge carat


 

Do you like the mirror? I was thinking about getting it...is it worth it??


----------



## roseylovestosho

nicci404 said:


> Do you like the mirror? I was thinking about getting it...is it worth it??



I like that the compact includes a magnified side and a regular side. With that being said, I don't think $40 for this mirror is "worth" it...I'm just a sucker for packaging and I needed a new mirror anyways. HTH


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ooh I like the smoky eye set for the holidays!!! will need to order this


----------



## nicci404

roseylovestosho said:


> I like that the compact includes a magnified side and a regular side. With that being said, I don't think $40 for this mirror is "worth" it...I'm just a sucker for packaging and I needed a new mirror anyways. HTH



thanks, yea...the only real reason I want to get it is because it's Chanel...


----------



## roseylovestosho

nicci404 said:


> thanks, yea...the only real reason I want to get it is because it's Chanel...



It's slimmer and slightly larger than the blush and eyeshadow quads...which I like...I hate that I can't tell the difference between shadows and blushes b/c the packaging is the same.


----------



## Iluvbags

babyontheway said:


> My local NM just received pirate and the matte collection! I placed an order over the phone for pirate, rose cache, matte top coat, the holiday glossimer set and sweet beige glossimer


 
Nice!  Would love to see pics


----------



## creditcardfire

Latest Chanel haul (I gave the wrong name for the Holiday highlighter, duh) with bonus cute dog action at the end: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWqDpe2F5uI


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Figured I'd post in here, rather than make a thread.

My mom is planning on going to the Chanel store and getting a big makeup haul. She asked me if I want anything (how nice of her). Anything a must for Chanel?


----------



## mspera

Hi there my Chanel girls! I got some goodies today and am so excited. I called my SA this morning to see if they had the new polishes, but they didn't, but when I asked my SA if they had gotten the compact mirror, they had - so I had to make a quick trip over to the mall. I left with more than I went for -- but I love everything, of course! 

The 3 polishes were all purchased online -- 2 from eBay and 1 from a seller that a lovely gal in the Chanel on your Nails thread recommended -- she has a store on eCrater -- a great selection of HTF Chanels and some not hard to find -- nonetheless, a fabulous experience.  (terribleterra is her username in case anyone wanted to take a peek at her store)

Here come the pics!!

My SA knows how much I LOVE this little Chanel makeup bag so she went and got one from the back as a special treat. -- its funny, the bag is totally "free" but is one of my favorites!!  its so cute -- she enclosed some little freebies -- a sample of Spark Glossimer, Hydramax Serum, and Hydramax Cream. Sometimes its things that are low cost or free that you end up loving so!

Then, I got Hydramax + Active Lip Care -- love this ladies!!  The texture is buttery smooth, not too heavy, and feels great on. I am going to keep it on my nightstand for before bed and of course for anytime I feel like my lips need a little pampering. A great little product.  So glad she showed it to me. 

My SA is fab -- it feels like you are shopping with a friend (even though I usually shop alone) - I love playing Chanel with her. 

Then, Soin Tendre Levres (Hydrating Lip Treatment).  I usually put Rosebud Salve () on before doing a lipstick or gloss on my lips, but this is fab.  I had noticed this product on Chanel.com before, but had never seen it irl. So glad I came across it while waiting on my SA. It sinks in nicely, is not greasy, and feels great on. SPF 15 too. Love this!

Next -- Enivree from the Holiday collection.  Love this color!!  When I was reading on Cafe Makeup about it the other day, she compared it to the Coco Shine Boy, so I knew I had to try it out. Its such a pretty pink -- its got a little teensy bit of shimmer, but not overly so, and more holding power than the Coco Shines. I  do love the Coco Shines for their easy, on the go application, formula, and nice scent, but am so glad I picked up this Rouge Allure. This color is just fabulous. 

Compact Mirror -- Love!!  When I first saw this in the Chanel Lookbook a few months back, I knew I had to have it, and now I do! Its slim, feels well-made, and comes with a velvet pouch.  My Nordstrom store only got 6 of them. Great purchase!

Nail Polishes!  Rose Paradise, Base Proteinee, and Nail Glaze Quick Dry 

I love all of my new goodies!!


----------



## babyontheway

Great haul!  
I love the hydra max lip care- I use it every night before bed- I like it almost as much as my la mer lip balm.  I love it when the SA throw in a little something extra.  I love the samples they give out, they are perfect for just throwing in my purse!  And not to mention trying new products that you may not already have!!  Congrats!


mspera said:


> Hi there my Chanel girls! I got some goodies today and am so excited. I called my SA this morning to see if they had the new polishes, but they didn't, but when I asked my SA if they had gotten the compact mirror, they had - so I had to make a quick trip over to the mall. I left with more than I went for -- but I love everything, of course!
> 
> The 3 polishes were all purchased online -- 2 from eBay and 1 from a seller that a lovely gal in the Chanel on your Nails thread recommended -- she has a store on eCrater -- a great selection of HTF Chanels and some not hard to find -- nonetheless, a fabulous experience.  (terribleterra is her username in case anyone wanted to take a peek at her store)
> 
> Here come the pics!!
> 
> My SA knows how much I LOVE this little Chanel makeup bag so she went and got one from the back as a special treat. -- its funny, the bag is totally "free" but is one of my favorites!!  its so cute -- she enclosed some little freebies -- a sample of Spark Glossimer, Hydramax Serum, and Hydramax Cream. Sometimes its things that are low cost or free that you end up loving so!
> 
> Then, I got Hydramax + Active Lip Care -- love this ladies!!  The texture is buttery smooth, not too heavy, and feels great on. I am going to keep it on my nightstand for before bed and of course for anytime I feel like my lips need a little pampering. A great little product.  So glad she showed it to me.
> 
> My SA is fab -- it feels like you are shopping with a friend (even though I usually shop alone) - I love playing Chanel with her.
> 
> Then, Soin Tendre Levres (Hydrating Lip Treatment).  I usually put Rosebud Salve () on before doing a lipstick or gloss on my lips, but this is fab.  I had noticed this product on Chanel.com before, but had never seen it irl. So glad I came across it while waiting on my SA. It sinks in nicely, is not greasy, and feels great on. SPF 15 too. Love this!
> 
> Next -- Enivree from the Holiday collection.  Love this color!!  When I was reading on Cafe Makeup about it the other day, she compared it to the Coco Shine Boy, so I knew I had to try it out. Its such a pretty pink -- its got a little teensy bit of shimmer, but not overly so, and more holding power than the Coco Shines. I  do love the Coco Shines for their easy, on the go application, formula, and nice scent, but am so glad I picked up this Rouge Allure. This color is just fabulous.
> 
> Compact Mirror -- Love!!  When I first saw this in the Chanel Lookbook a few months back, I knew I had to have it, and now I do! Its slim, feels well-made, and comes with a velvet pouch.  My Nordstrom store only got 6 of them. Great purchase!
> 
> Nail Polishes!  Rose Paradise, Base Proteinee, and Nail Glaze Quick Dry
> 
> I love all of my new goodies!!


----------



## babyontheway

Excuse the crappy Iphone pics- but here is what came today for me (plus the same black bag as Mspera with samples and a cute little lip brush).  Holiday glossimer set (in black bag with snow flake zipper), sweet beige glossimer, rose cache, pirate and matte top coat


----------



## miffy

^i want everything you got!


----------



## mars702

^^2nd!


----------



## ipudgybear

mspera said:


> Hi there my Chanel girls! I got some goodies today and am so excited. I called my SA this morning to see if they had the new polishes, but they didn't, but when I asked my SA if they had gotten the compact mirror, they had - so I had to make a quick trip over to the mall. I left with more than I went for -- but I love everything, of course!
> 
> The 3 polishes were all purchased online -- 2 from eBay and 1 from a seller that a lovely gal in the Chanel on your Nails thread recommended -- she has a store on eCrater -- a great selection of HTF Chanels and some not hard to find -- nonetheless, a fabulous experience.  (terribleterra is her username in case anyone wanted to take a peek at her store)
> 
> Here come the pics!!
> 
> My SA knows how much I LOVE this little Chanel makeup bag so she went and got one from the back as a special treat. -- its funny, the bag is totally "free" but is one of my favorites!!  its so cute -- she enclosed some little freebies -- a sample of Spark Glossimer, Hydramax Serum, and Hydramax Cream. Sometimes its things that are low cost or free that you end up loving so!
> 
> Then, I got Hydramax + Active Lip Care -- love this ladies!!  The texture is buttery smooth, not too heavy, and feels great on. I am going to keep it on my nightstand for before bed and of course for anytime I feel like my lips need a little pampering. A great little product.  So glad she showed it to me.
> 
> My SA is fab -- it feels like you are shopping with a friend (even though I usually shop alone) - I love playing Chanel with her.
> 
> Then, Soin Tendre Levres (Hydrating Lip Treatment).  I usually put Rosebud Salve () on before doing a lipstick or gloss on my lips, but this is fab.  I had noticed this product on Chanel.com before, but had never seen it irl. So glad I came across it while waiting on my SA. It sinks in nicely, is not greasy, and feels great on. SPF 15 too. Love this!
> 
> Next -- Enivree from the Holiday collection.  Love this color!!  When I was reading on Cafe Makeup about it the other day, she compared it to the Coco Shine Boy, so I knew I had to try it out. Its such a pretty pink -- its got a little teensy bit of shimmer, but not overly so, and more holding power than the Coco Shines. I  do love the Coco Shines for their easy, on the go application, formula, and nice scent, but am so glad I picked up this Rouge Allure. This color is just fabulous.
> 
> Compact Mirror -- Love!!  When I first saw this in the Chanel Lookbook a few months back, I knew I had to have it, and now I do! Its slim, feels well-made, and comes with a velvet pouch.  My Nordstrom store only got 6 of them. Great purchase!
> 
> Nail Polishes!  Rose Paradise, Base Proteinee, and Nail Glaze Quick Dry
> 
> I love all of my new goodies!!


Wow! Nice Chanel haul!  That holiday gift set looks so nice and tempting to buy. Do you know if it'll be out for a long period of time, at least till the holidays? I don't want to feel rushed getting it.


----------



## jemiba

love all the purchases-- such good choices  

I was wondering--if you were to choose between the Beige Lame eyeshadow and the Triomphal Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss, which would you say is more special/worth purchasing?  (even though I realize they're 2 completely different items, haha)


----------



## mspera

ipudgybear said:


> Wow! Nice Chanel haul!  That holiday gift set looks so nice and tempting to buy. Do you know if it'll be out for a long period of time, at least till the holidays? I don't want to feel rushed getting it.



Thank you do much! Do you mean the little cosmetic bag with the samples? That was a gwp bag from a month or two ago - I had also seen them before at nordie's, so maybe the store had some extras available? It's a great little bag. The zipper opens the bag up nice and wide do you can easily see all your goodies inside. I love it and the embossing on the patent is sooo cute


----------



## mspera

babyontheway said:


> Excuse the crappy Iphone pics- but here is what came today for me (plus the same black bag as Mspera with samples and a cute little lip brush).  Holiday glossimer set (in black bag with snow flake zipper), sweet beige glossimer, rose cache, pirate and matte top coat



Oooh, babyontheway! Congrats on your goodies girl! 
Would you mind posting a pic of your Pirate and rose cache? Can't wait to see these irl!


----------



## mspera

jemiba said:


> love all the purchases-- such good choices
> 
> I was wondering--if you were to choose between the Beige Lame eyeshadow and the Triomphal Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss, which would you say is more special/worth purchasing?  (even though I realize they're 2 completely different items, haha)



Decisions, decisions! Fun ones to make though. I, personally would go for the gloss if I had to choose. I think the gloss has beautiful color and dimension and the shadow is just a single color and probably something that could be replicated or you could find something similar. 

Good luck deciding - just go with the one that makes your heart sing or that you feel like you would use more.


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks ladies  The sad part is that I want so much more


miffy said:


> ^i want everything you got!





mars702 said:


> ^^2nd!



I will just for you... be back soon 


mspera said:


> Oooh, babyontheway! Congrats on your goodies girl!
> Would you mind posting a pic of your Pirate and rose cache? Can't wait to see these irl!


----------



## ipudgybear

babyontheway said:


> Excuse the crappy Iphone pics- but here is what came today for me (plus the same black bag as Mspera with samples and a cute little lip brush). Holiday glossimer set (in black bag with snow flake zipper), sweet beige glossimer, rose cache, pirate and matte top coat


Cute Chanel goodies!! I want to see Rose Cache. I think that was one of my wish list polishes. How's the glossimer btw ?? I am itching for a new one. I might get the holiday glossimer set. 


mspera said:


> Thank you do much! Do you mean the little cosmetic bag with the samples? That was a gwp bag from a month or two ago - I had also seen them before at nordie's, so maybe the store had some extras available? It's a great little bag. The zipper opens the bag up nice and wide do you can easily see all your goodies inside. I love it and the embossing on the patent is sooo cute


Aw man, I wish I was able to get the gift with purchase. The little cosmetic bag is adorable! I think I might buy the hoilday glossimer set since it sort of looks like the one you have.


----------



## babyontheway

I did a really fast mani so you can see them- so don't pay attention to the nails, just the colors



mspera said:


> Oooh, babyontheway! Congrats on your goodies girl!
> Would you mind posting a pic of your Pirate and rose cache? Can't wait to see these irl!


----------



## babyontheway

I really love rose cache.  It is very natural on me and I am sooo glad I didn't pass.  I really wanted to love Dior camel, but it was too yellow for me.  I also like the sweet beige glossimer, it is also very natural- but I like it because it is almost opaque, unlike a lot of the other glossimers that just add sparkle/shine.  The glossimer set is nice because I love spark.  Liason (the other glossimer in the set) is a good one to wear layered on top, it has pink/purple sparkle in the tube, but I don't think it is a must have.  


ipudgybear said:


> Cute Chanel goodies!! I want to see Rose Cache. I think that was one of my wish list polishes. How's the glossimer btw ?? I am itching for a new one. I might get the holiday glossimer set.
> 
> Aw man, I wish I was able to get the gift with purchase. The little cosmetic bag is adorable! I think I might buy the hoilday glossimer set since it sort of looks like the one you have.


----------



## mspera

babyontheway said:


> I will just for you... be back soon



yeee! !!  

Gorgeous!!  Beautiful!!  Thank you sooo much girl!


----------



## mspera

jemiba said:


> love all the purchases-- such good choices
> 
> I was wondering--if you were to choose between the Beige Lame eyeshadow and the Triomphal Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss, which would you say is more special/worth purchasing?  (even though I realize they're 2 completely different items, haha)



Here is a blog post featuring the Beige Lame shadow -- now that I see it swatched and the special touch of microshimmer, it makes for a tough decision -- I may be picking this up -- it is a gorgeous neutral with a little amped up something special. 

http://www.bloglovin.com/m/1722371/...uZWwtYmVpZ2UtbGFtZS1leWVzaGFkb3ctcmV2aWV3JTJG

Have you decided yet which item you are getting -- or is it both?


----------



## jemiba

mspera said:


> Here is a blog post featuring the Beige Lame shadow -- now that I see it swatched and the special touch of microshimmer, it makes for a tough decision -- I may be picking this up -- it is a gorgeous neutral with a little amped up something special.
> 
> http://www.bloglovin.com/m/1722371/...uZWwtYmVpZ2UtbGFtZS1leWVzaGFkb3ctcmV2aWV3JTJG
> 
> Have you decided yet which item you are getting -- or is it both?



I thought I had decided on Triomphal (thanks in part to your wonderful advice and superior reasoning skills!), but that eyeshadow does look really beautiful on Liz!  Odds are, it's going to be both.  I really could use Triomphal more--I only have red lipsticks, no red gloss--but I guess you can't really ever have enough neutral-with-a-twist eyeshadows!

I've only bought one other item from the holiday collection so far, so I guess it isn't really going overboard yet... Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## mistikat

I got Triomphal today and it tends more to the pink than to the red side on me. It looks stunning on its own but I really see fuchsia when I look at it, rather than red...ditto Famous.


----------



## Tiare

Lipstick is Boy
Blush is Espiegle
Le Stylo liners in Black Shimmer and Espresso

Now the best part of my Chanel collection 






Polishes from left to right: Black Velvet, Black Pearl, Peridot, Particuliere, Morning Rose, Boa and Strong


----------



## GrRoxy

Does someone know how behave Illusion d'ombre eyeshadows without base on oily lids? Or you need a base, and if so- which one you recommend?


----------



## jmh

GrRoxy said:


> Does someone know how behave Illusion d'ombre eyeshadows without base on oily lids? Or you need a base, and if so- which one you recommend?



I haven't needed a base. They stay put. In fact, you better have a good eye makeup remover to get them off.


----------



## southpaw

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Does someone know how behave Illusion d'ombre eyeshadows without base on oily lids? Or you need a base, and if so- which one you recommend?



I'be tried with base and without.   I don't find any difference, great long lasting color!


----------



## mspera

Hey gals -- need some thoughts / opinions on highlighters, please 

I got the Holiday Highlighter and am loving it -- I had never used a highlighter until now and love the effect. 

For the gals that purchased Ombre Tisses, do you love and find use for both? In reading the blogs, its seeming that Ombre Tisses can be used on eyes and as a cheek highlighter and some gals are using it as an eye shadow. Where are most of you using it most when applying it?

Thanks in advance girlies for help / insight!


----------



## GrRoxy

Thanks *jmh*, *southpaw*


----------



## it'sanaddiction

mspera said:


> Hey gals -- need some thoughts / opinions on highlighters, please
> 
> I got the Holiday Highlighter and am loving it -- I had never used a highlighter until now and love the effect.
> 
> For the gals that purchased Ombre Tisses, do you love and find use for both? In reading the blogs, its seeming that Ombre Tisses can be used on eyes and as a cheek highlighter and some gals are using it as an eye shadow. Where are most of you using it most when applying it?
> 
> Thanks in advance girlies for help / insight!


 
I have both and love them both  I use Ombre Tisses as an eyeshadow. And if I'm wearing a different shadow, I sometimes use the Ombre Tisses as the highlighter just beneath my brow.


----------



## ipudgybear

Tiare said:


> Lipstick is Boy
> Blush is Espiegle
> Le Stylo liners in Black Shimmer and Espresso
> 
> Now the best part of my Chanel collection
> 
> 
> 
> Polishes from left to right: Black Velvet, Black Pearl, Peridot, Particuliere, Morning Rose, Boa and Strong


I love the colors in your polish collection as well as the lipstick! 


mspera said:


> Hey gals -- need some thoughts / opinions on highlighters, please
> 
> I got the Holiday Highlighter and am loving it -- I had never used a highlighter until now and love the effect.
> 
> For the gals that purchased Ombre Tisses, do you love and find use for both? In reading the blogs, its seeming that Ombre Tisses can be used on eyes and as a cheek highlighter and some gals are using it as an eye shadow. Where are most of you using it most when applying it?
> 
> Thanks in advance girlies for help / insight!


Oh I am in search of a highlighter right now. I'm in the same boat as you with highlighters and never used one. Is the Holiday highlighter limited edition?? If so, time to really hit a Chanel counter. haha.


----------



## mspera

It'sanaddiction - thank you for your thoughts and help. 
It seems like a fabulous (and beautiful!) product. So great that it can be multipurpose. 

Ipudgybear - the holiday highlighter is LE, and for me, I find it totally worth it. I enjoy the effects of a highlighter and how it really "highlights" and accentuates in spots you put it. Right above your cheekbone is fab! My SA taught me a cool little trick as another place to put it (the little hollow-ish area right above your lips -- it makes the top lip especially look more plumped up and just highlighted - lol - I wish I could find a better word, but that is what the product is called, so.. Lol


----------



## lilwickitwitch

I purchased pretty much everything from the holiday collection, but I'm still contemplating on the feerie finishing powder. I really want to love it and keep it, but I'm having a hard time justifying it. I think I just love the packaging, the big of tube of powder that sparkles. And the name is super cute. I can't help but think that I have a big jar of fairy powder! Can anyone persuade me or dissuade me? Those who have it, how are you wearing it? Just on your body?


----------



## mspera

I picked up the Beige Lame eyeshadow yesterday -- gorgeous!  and I have Ombre Tisses on the way to me from Chanel.com --


----------



## nikaay

mspera said:


> I picked up the Beige Lame eyeshadow yesterday -- gorgeous!  and I have Ombre Tisses on the way to me from Chanel.com --



hey! have you noticed any fall out from beige lame? i've noticed by the end of the day i have sparkles all over my face. just wondering if you had experienced that/had any ideas of how to avoid it!


----------



## mspera

nikaay said:


> hey! have you noticed any fall out from beige lame? i've noticed by the end of the day i have sparkles all over my face. just wondering if you had experienced that/had any ideas of how to avoid it!



I wore it yesterday home from the mall for about 5 hours and then all day today and I didn't notice any fallout. Underneath, I had on a MAC eyeshadow base (it is in a little pot) (new product try for me and I really am liking it). When I put it on, I pressed the product onto my eye more and then did a few swiping/sliding passes over my eyelid and it seemed to adhere well. I have been pretty active today too (running errands, working out with my trainer, some cardio, and tanning, etc) It was a great and beautiful day for a day off! I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## Maedi

lilwickitwitch said:


> I purchased pretty much everything from the holiday collection, but I'm still contemplating on the feerie finishing powder. I really want to love it and keep it, but I'm having a hard time justifying it. I think I just love the packaging, the big of tube of powder that sparkles. And the name is super cute. I can't help but think that I have a big jar of fairy powder! Can anyone persuade me or dissuade me? Those who have it, how are you wearing it? Just on your body?



I love it. I put it all over my face with a big brush  and not with the puff that comes with it. I love the light pink iridescent and somewhat warm sparkles. I even wear it to work


----------



## skydive nikki

I dont know what my problem is.  I originally swatched and passed on the lumiere sculptee highlighter.  My SA even told me to pass. Then, I went back for it.  I am not loving it and find the I use my pearl glow the most.  The Lumiere sculptee has gotten a bunch of not so great reviews, even from cafe makeup who rarely ever says anything bad about Chanel.  Why am I having trouble returning this?  I recently bought the pearl glow, lumiere sculptee, ombres tissees, guerlain holiday meteorites, and the Guerlain peacock highlighter.  I have so many new ones and would hate for them to go unused.


----------



## creditcardfire

Skydive Nikki - I think Chanel are on to something when they make their products so visually appealing. It means a lot of people will be reluctant to return/get rid of/not buy in the first place products they may otherwise have passed up if they were just the usual shape in the usual compact. The lumiere sculptee is too damn pretty to give up!!!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^That sounds about right.  It is beautiful and the limited edition thing gets me.  Ill think about it.


----------



## mspera

skydive nikki said:
			
		

> I dont know what my problem is.  I originally swatched and passed on the lumiere sculptee highlighter.  My SA even told me to pass. Then, I went back for it.  I am not loving it and find the I use my pearl glow the most.  The Lumiere sculptee has gotten a bunch of not so great reviews, even from cafe makeup who rarely ever says anything bad about Chanel.  Why am I having trouble returning this?  I recently bought the pearl glow, lumiere sculptee, ombres tissees, guerlain holiday meteorites, and the Guerlain peacock highlighter.  I have so many new ones and would hate for them to go unused.



I do see how the LE and beauty could cause you to keep it - but on the other hand if you bought this highlighter with  the intention to use it and you haven't so far, think about why. Perhaps go back to the store and try it on again and see if you  it on you -- if you don't, return it. If you are still on the fence about if after seeing it on your face again, keep it. 

I, on the other hand am in love with it -- it may be my first Chanel LE item I get a backup of. 

Follow your intuition -- it may be tough combined with your love of Chanel makeup, but just evaluate what's important to ya -- maybe if you are over thinking it too much, you should keep it to not have yourself stress about missing the boat on it. 

You did pick up some great highlighters recently -- have you had any doubts about those or just the Lumiere Sculptee?


----------



## skydive nikki

I had major doubts about the pearl glow.  I actually returned it, then re-bought it  I love it now.  I will give it(lumiere sculptee) another try.  I need to just dig on into it, but it is so pretty.  Thanks for your great advice CCfire, and mspera!


----------



## jmh

I returned my holiday highlighter unused. I tried it on a few more times in the store and it doesn't show up on me. My favorite highlighter is the white part of the Soho powder.


----------



## AndyLVoe

Hello ladies! I went and did a little shopping today at the Chanel cosmetic counter.. I thought I'd come in and post my purchase!! think *RED*!   I was contemplating red lipstick for a while, Im not used to it, because its sooo boom pow! hah...  The color I chose is a true red.. What do you guys think??  I usually just wear a gloss, in fact my natural lip color looks exactly like 'Giggle' lip gloss "glossimer' #46 (the SA told me it was limited) I was already attracted to it regardless, so I picked it up, its a gorgeous color.  Pictures are taken with my iPhone4.
anyway.. to list the items I bought today..

Nail polish.. #08 Pirate.. LOVE it!!  I got a compliment on it, by one of the SA's at lululemon, she grabbed my hand and said wow! its soo red, I gotta have it.. I thought it was cute, Ive never gotten a compliment on my nail polish before, especially from a stranger.. heh..  Ok.. heres the list of my latest Chanel purchase.

Lipstick.. Is the Rouge Allure Velvet, Luminous Matte #38 La Fascinante, the SA said it wasnt "drying, on lips" it kind of is, not enough to bother me, its also long wearing. 

Lip Liner.. Precision Lip Definer # 37 Framboise.. it goes really well with the lipstick.. I wanted something more red - then orange- so its a touch pink but not noticeable.

Lip gloss.. Brillant Extreme Glossimer #46 Giggle.. Its gorgeous.. I love lip gloss, the color in the photo looks pink, but actually its more like a taupe sort of more natural lip tone. Perfect for everyday, or when you're wearing a  'smokey eye'.. I love it.  The SA said it was Limited.. so go check it out for yourself








[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/337/img6651andylvoetpf.jpg/]
	


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nicci404

AndyLVoe said:


> Hello ladies! I went and did a little shopping today at the Chanel cosmetic counter.. I thought I'd come in and post my purchase!! think *RED*!   I was contemplating red lipstick for a while, Im not used to it, because its sooo boom pow! hah...  The color I chose is a true red.. What do you guys think??  I usually just wear a gloss, in fact my natural lip color looks exactly like 'Giggle' lip gloss "glossimer' #46 (the SA told me it was limited) I was already attracted to it regardless, so I picked it up, its a gorgeous color.  Pictures are taken with my iPhone4.
> anyway.. to list the items I bought today..
> 
> Nail polish.. #08 Pirate.. LOVE it!!  I got a compliment on it, by one of the SA's at lululemon, she grabbed my hand and said wow! its soo red, I gotta have it.. I thought it was cute, Ive never gotten a compliment on my nail polish before, especially from a stranger.. heh..  Ok.. heres the list of my latest Chanel purchase.
> 
> Lipstick.. Is the Rouge Allure Velvet, Luminous Matte #38 La Fascinante, the SA said it wasnt "drying, on lips" it kind of is, not enough to bother me, its also long wearing.
> 
> Lip Liner.. Precision Lip Definer # 37 Framboise.. it goes really well with the lipstick.. I wanted something more red - then orange- so its a touch pink but not noticeable.
> 
> Lip gloss.. Brillant Extreme Glossimer #46 Giggle.. Its gorgeous.. I love lip gloss, the color in the photo looks pink, but actually its more like a taupe sort of more natural lip tone. Perfect for everyday, or when you're wearing a  'smokey eye'.. I love it.  The SA said it was Limited.. so go check it out for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/337/img6651andylvoetpf.jpg/]
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Nice!! I love Giggle! I used it up in a month I believe. I have never done that with any other lip gloss. I need to get a back up.


----------



## jmh

AndyLVoe nice haul. La Fascinante looks gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## ipudgybear

AndyLVoe said:


> Hello ladies! I went and did a little shopping today at the Chanel cosmetic counter.. I thought I'd come in and post my purchase!! think *RED*!   I was contemplating red lipstick for a while, Im not used to it, because its sooo boom pow! hah...  The color I chose is a true red.. What do you guys think??  I usually just wear a gloss, in fact my natural lip color looks exactly like 'Giggle' lip gloss "glossimer' #46 (the SA told me it was limited) I was already attracted to it regardless, so I picked it up, its a gorgeous color.  Pictures are taken with my iPhone4.
> anyway.. to list the items I bought today..
> 
> Nail polish.. #08 Pirate.. LOVE it!!  I got a compliment on it, by one of the SA's at lululemon, she grabbed my hand and said wow! its soo red, I gotta have it.. I thought it was cute, Ive never gotten a compliment on my nail polish before, especially from a stranger.. heh..  Ok.. heres the list of my latest Chanel purchase.
> 
> Lipstick.. Is the Rouge Allure Velvet, Luminous Matte #38 La Fascinante, the SA said it wasnt "drying, on lips" it kind of is, not enough to bother me, its also long wearing.
> 
> Lip Liner.. Precision Lip Definer # 37 Framboise.. it goes really well with the lipstick.. I wanted something more red - then orange- so its a touch pink but not noticeable.
> 
> Lip gloss.. Brillant Extreme Glossimer #46 Giggle.. Its gorgeous.. I love lip gloss, the color in the photo looks pink, but actually its more like a taupe sort of more natural lip tone. Perfect for everyday, or when you're wearing a  'smokey eye'.. I love it.  The SA said it was Limited.. so go check it out for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://[URL=http://imageshack.us/ph...[URL=http://imageshack.us]ImageShack.us[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Gorgeous haul! I have been meaning to buy Giggle ever since it came out.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

AndyLVoe said:


> Hello ladies! I went and did a little shopping today at the Chanel cosmetic counter.. I thought I'd come in and post my purchase!! think *RED*! I was contemplating red lipstick for a while, Im not used to it, because its sooo boom pow! hah... The color I chose is a true red.. What do you guys think?? I usually just wear a gloss, in fact my natural lip color looks exactly like 'Giggle' lip gloss "glossimer' #46 (the SA told me it was limited) I was already attracted to it regardless, so I picked it up, its a gorgeous color. Pictures are taken with my iPhone4.
> anyway.. to list the items I bought today..
> 
> Nail polish.. #08 Pirate.. LOVE it!! I got a compliment on it, by one of the SA's at lululemon, she grabbed my hand and said wow! its soo red, I gotta have it.. I thought it was cute, Ive never gotten a compliment on my nail polish before, especially from a stranger.. heh.. Ok.. heres the list of my latest Chanel purchase.
> 
> Lipstick.. Is the Rouge Allure Velvet, Luminous Matte #38 La Fascinante, the SA said it wasnt "drying, on lips" it kind of is, not enough to bother me, its also long wearing.
> 
> Lip Liner.. Precision Lip Definer # 37 Framboise.. it goes really well with the lipstick.. I wanted something more red - then orange- so its a touch pink but not noticeable.
> 
> Lip gloss.. Brillant Extreme Glossimer #46 Giggle.. Its gorgeous.. I love lip gloss, the color in the photo looks pink, but actually its more like a taupe sort of more natural lip tone. Perfect for everyday, or when you're wearing a 'smokey eye'.. I love it. The SA said it was Limited.. so go check it out for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/337/img6651andylvoetpf.jpg/"]
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
Great haul, love the reds for the holidays! You look fab in a red lipstick


----------



## AndyLVoe

Im going to have to get used to wearing that red.. hehe.. Thanks Ladies! :kiss:

Yes the 'Giggle' lip gloss is so pretty..


----------



## creditcardfire

The red lippie does look fab on you, the texture also looks great, not dry at all. Well done on the haul!

Blogger Cafe Makeup has a review of the Lumiere Sculptee up and it isn't good. Anyone considering buying that may want to check out her review, she definitely doesn't like it.


----------



## jan1nec

Went to nordstrom and picked up insolence and sweet beige glossies. There is gonna be a chanel event in a couple weeks that im attending and they will make me pretty!  might get beige lame.


----------



## nicci404

Spring 2012! 

http://www.makeup4all.com/chanel-les-harmonies-de-printemps-makeup-collection-for-spring-2012/\

Blush Horizon looks interesting...


----------



## mspera

nicci404 said:


> Spring 2012!
> 
> http://www.makeup4all.com/chanel-les-harmonies-de-printemps-makeup-collection-for-spring-2012/\
> 
> Blush Horizon looks interesting...



Wow!  Stunning!!   for posting!  I see a lot of goodies that I want / need to try!!

So happy for Spring 2012. Totally swooning over these beauties.


----------



## Nat

nicci404 said:


> Spring 2012!
> 
> http://www.makeup4all.com/chanel-les-harmonies-de-printemps-makeup-collection-for-spring-2012/\
> 
> Blush Horizon looks interesting...



Oh, that is looking lovely! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## skydive nikki

I better start saving! I want the blush for sure.  I am curious to see more about the line.


*AndyLVoe*, that lippie looks gorgeous on you!!


----------



## jmh

nicci404 said:


> Spring 2012!
> 
> http://www.makeup4all.com/chanel-les-harmonies-de-printemps-makeup-collection-for-spring-2012/\
> 
> Blush Horizon looks interesting...



Forget the blush. I am lemming the quad and a few lippies...hahaha


----------



## 19flowers

I love the Spring collection!!   especially the blush and e/s quad.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I'm loving the polishes and lip products for Spring but not the eyeshadows.  I don't really like light eyeshadows apart from metallic ones


----------



## LadyAnya

I recently went to the Chanel counter with Mum, simply to show her a few things that I want for Christmas, and I couldn't leave without buying anything. So I bought myself my first Chanel nail polish in Paradoxal, I'm not amazed by the quality, yes I love the colour, but it seems like the same quality as my OPI, and it chipped not long after! Though I'm going to give it a few more goes before I make my final decision on their quality of nail polish. I would post a picture of the bottle but it's too dark here to take any good pictures, perhaps another time


----------



## mspera

A fun fact about the Lumiere Sculptee Highlighting Powder...

Its surface is embossed with an Art Deco motif inspired by the ornate buckle of a belt that once belonged to Coco Chanel  (found on Saks.com)


----------



## bluejinx

LadyAnya said:


> I recently went to the Chanel counter with Mum, simply to show her a few things that I want for Christmas, and I couldn't leave without buying anything. So I bought myself my first Chanel nail polish in Paradoxal, I'm not amazed by the quality, yes I love the colour, but it seems like the same quality as my OPI, and it chipped not long after! Though I'm going to give it a few more goes before I make my final decision on their quality of nail polish. I would post a picture of the bottle but it's too dark here to take any good pictures, perhaps another time



honestly, i think that chanel polish is popular for its colours - not its formula. I think the formula itself is not bad, but illamasqua, nars, dior, julep and about 70 others are better. I truly believe you buy Chanel for the colours, not the quality!


----------



## mspera

LadyAnya said:
			
		

> I recently went to the Chanel counter with Mum, simply to show her a few things that I want for Christmas, and I couldn't leave without buying anything. So I bought myself my first Chanel nail polish in Paradoxal, I'm not amazed by the quality, yes I love the colour, but it seems like the same quality as my OPI, and it chipped not long after! Though I'm going to give it a few more goes before I make my final decision on their quality of nail polish. I would post a picture of the bottle but it's too dark here to take any good pictures, perhaps another time



I think people's experiences with it may vary - even different colors seem to apply easier or last longer or shorter. 

I love Chanel polish. Alot of it is personal preference - but I buy Chanel for the quality of the polish, beautiful colors, and I love Chanel.


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> Spring 2012!
> 
> http://www.makeup4all.com/chanel-les-harmonies-de-printemps-makeup-collection-for-spring-2012/\
> 
> Blush Horizon looks interesting...



^ Thanks for posting this link! The Spring collection looks amazing, especially the Blush and the Pressed Powder!


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> Spring 2012!
> 
> http://www.makeup4all.com/chanel-les-harmonies-de-printemps-makeup-collection-for-spring-2012/\
> 
> Blush Horizon looks interesting...



Thank you!!! The blush looks awesome, as well as the quad and allllll the lippies. I wonder how much the blush is going to look like the Guerlain Série Noire Blush G.


----------



## nicci404

Glad to help everyone start preparing and saving!  

 I was wondering that too - how similar it would look to the Noire Blush. 

I got the compact mirror today. It's so light...I like it!


----------



## mspera

nicci404 said:


> Glad to help everyone start preparing and saving!
> 
> I was wondering that too - how similar it would look to the Noire Blush.
> 
> I got the compact mirror today. It's so light...I like it!



Nicci - I have the compact mirror and love it too!! I haven't brought myself to put it in a makeup bag yet.  It's on my desk at home (I get to look at it all day while I work). I will put it to use soon. . It's so pretty, cute, and just classic Chanel.


----------



## TIFFINEE

Could any of you lovelies recommend a Chanel Lipstick in a Pinky Nude color? Maybe also a matching liner? I am brand new to Chanel and appreciate your help


----------



## TIFFINEE

Also would you consider The Double Perfection Compact a full coverage foundation? Does Chanel sell refills for it? Thanks again


----------



## penelope tree

skydive nikki said:


> I dont know what my problem is.  I originally swatched and passed on the lumiere sculptee highlighter.  My SA even told me to pass. Then, I went back for it.  I am not loving it and find the I use my pearl glow the most.  The Lumiere sculptee has gotten a bunch of not so great reviews, even from cafe makeup who rarely ever says anything bad about Chanel.  Why am I having trouble returning this?  I recently bought the pearl glow, lumiere sculptee, ombres tissees, guerlain holiday meteorites, and the Guerlain peacock highlighter.  I have so many new ones and would hate for them to go unused.



I am also contemplating the highlighter (the advice was good, thanks!). It did a swatch on my hand and I could definitely see it, didn't try it on properly though. I only have two other set powder highlighters (one is NARS albatross), plus a few liquid ones. So its not like I have loads, but I am on a tight budget. Not sure what to do!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^I would say skip it.  It is pricey and there are better ones out there.  I am returning mine this weekend.


----------



## MissEvil

I got a few things from the Chanel holiday collection today. I got the rouge allure in empire and the eye line that is gold. I also got the sculptee highlighter and the gloss in sparkle d'or. I really loved the highlighter but I don't think I actually own a highlighter(one can not be sure about this because make up collection is huge!) and it did show up on me. The lipgloss I am so in love with that I am thinking about getting a back up! I am sure there must be many similar glosses but I haven't seen any similar and it is limited where I live so one makes due with what they sell in the shops or buy disturbing amounts of make up while on holiday.


----------



## MissEvil

I forgot to mention. I asked to get some tests for the perfection lumiere foundation so one can match at home. I don't think that foundation will work on me. I looked super dry in face after like 30 minutes. All though they gave me quite a lot in the shop so I will try again.


----------



## mspera

TIFFINEE said:


> Could any of you lovelies recommend a Chanel Lipstick in a Pinky Nude color? Maybe also a matching liner? I am brand new to Chanel and appreciate your help



Hey! Welcome to Chanel! You will love it here -- not to mention the fabulous goodies you start to purchase.

The first pinky-nude that came to mind for me is a Coco Shine called "Boy".  I wear it without a liner.  It doesn't have excellent holding power, but feels great on and has a nice scent.  The Coco Shines also apply really easily without needing too much precision. 

I also recently purchased Enivree from the holiday collection (its a Rouge Allure, a different formula) -- it reminds me of Boy and has a slight shimmer in just the right light. Its a great pinky / natural. To pump it up a little, try the lip liner "Pretty pink".


----------



## Iluvbags

AndyLVoe said:


> Hello ladies! I went and did a little shopping today at the Chanel cosmetic counter.. I thought I'd come in and post my purchase!! think *RED*! I was contemplating red lipstick for a while, Im not used to it, because its sooo boom pow! hah... The color I chose is a true red.. What do you guys think?? I usually just wear a gloss, in fact my natural lip color looks exactly like 'Giggle' lip gloss "glossimer' #46 (the SA told me it was limited) I was already attracted to it regardless, so I picked it up, its a gorgeous color. Pictures are taken with my iPhone4.
> anyway.. to list the items I bought today..
> 
> Nail polish.. #08 Pirate.. LOVE it!! I got a compliment on it, by one of the SA's at lululemon, she grabbed my hand and said wow! its soo red, I gotta have it.. I thought it was cute, Ive never gotten a compliment on my nail polish before, especially from a stranger.. heh.. Ok.. heres the list of my latest Chanel purchase.
> 
> Lipstick.. Is the Rouge Allure Velvet, Luminous Matte #38 La Fascinante, the SA said it wasnt "drying, on lips" it kind of is, not enough to bother me, its also long wearing.
> 
> Lip Liner.. Precision Lip Definer # 37 Framboise.. it goes really well with the lipstick.. I wanted something more red - then orange- so its a touch pink but not noticeable.
> 
> Lip gloss.. Brillant Extreme Glossimer #46 Giggle.. Its gorgeous.. I love lip gloss, the color in the photo looks pink, but actually its more like a taupe sort of more natural lip tone. Perfect for everyday, or when you're wearing a 'smokey eye'.. I love it. The SA said it was Limited.. so go check it out for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/337/img6651andylvoetpf.jpg/"]
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
Love everything and red looks GREAT on you!


----------



## Iluvbags

jan1nec said:


> Went to nordstrom and picked up insolence and sweet beige glossies. There is gonna be a chanel event in a couple weeks that im attending and they will make me pretty!  might get beige lame.


 
Both of those colors are lovely and are on my makeup wishlist.  My Chanel wishlist is growing so fast nowadays


----------



## spylove22

I want to get the velvet lipsticks, is there a free shipping code or something for chanel.com, they don't seem to sell them too many places online.


----------



## roseylovestosho

spylove22 said:


> I want to get the velvet lipsticks, is there a free shipping code or something for chanel.com, they don't seem to sell them too many places online.



Shipping is free right now w/o a coupon code needed


----------



## spylove22

roseylovestosho said:


> Shipping is free right now w/o a coupon code needed


 yay! thanks, I can't wait to try the velvet l/s.


----------



## G&Smommy

Anyone have any favorite single shadows?  I used to buy only the quads but  I am using gris taupe and fauve and love them!  I would love to add a few more.  Thanks!


----------



## hannahsophia

G&Smommy said:


> Anyone have any favorite single shadows? I used to buy only the quads but I am using gris taupe and fauve and love them! I would love to add a few more. Thanks!


 
I love safari and have been thinking about getting liberty.


----------



## AndyLVoe

Iluvbags said:


> Love everything and red looks GREAT on you!



Thank you!! =)...  The red lipstick, makes me feel fancy!


----------



## creditcardfire

Out of all of the recent Chanel purchases of mine, and there have been many, the two mentioned above - Enivree and Boy, are by far my favourites. Both colours are very wearable, Boy especially lives up to the 'your lips but better' hype.


----------



## G&Smommy

hannahsophia said:


> I love safari and have been thinking about getting liberty.


 
Thanks!  I picked up Safari today.  It was recommended by the makeup artist at the Chanel counter.


----------



## nicci404

I picked this up tonight. I wasn't crazy about the mat top coat. I was going to purchase the RA Velvet in La Caline but they only had a tester of it!  They had the rest of the shades except that one.


----------



## Tiare

I just picked up a Chanel gloss in Aurore. Big disappointment. It looks like any gloss from practically any company. No color, marginal shine... for $30


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> I picked this up tonight. I wasn't crazy about the mat top coat. I was going to purchase the RA Velvet in La Caline but they only had a tester of it!  They had the rest of the shades except that one.


 
I'm not crazy about matte polish either so I passed on it too! My order of polishes is on the UPS truck on it's way here soon (I hope). Let us know if this extreme shine topcoat really is extremely shiny!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Tiare said:


> I just picked up a Chanel gloss in Aurore. Big disappointment. It looks like any gloss from practically any company. No color, marginal shine... for $30


 
You should be able to return it at least for an exchange.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

G&Smommy said:


> Anyone have any favorite single shadows? I used to buy only the quads but I am using gris taupe and fauve and love them! I would love to add a few more. Thanks!


 

If you like grays, Gris Exquis is nice.


----------



## G&Smommy

it'sanaddiction said:


> If you like grays, Gris Exquis is nice.


 
Thanks!  I do like greys.  I will check it out next time I am at the makeup counter.


----------



## jmh

nicci404 said:


> I picked this up tonight. I wasn't crazy about the mat top coat. I was going to purchase the RA Velvet in La Caline but they only had a tester of it!  They had the rest of the shades except that one.



I didn't care for the mat top coat either. I have the Brillance Top Coat, wait a few minutes before applying or else it will make your polish ripple.


----------



## ilovenicebags

I havent really been into chanel makeup lately. Only been adding to my nail polish collection. Is the compact mirror any good? Looks really cute.


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> I'm not crazy about matte polish either so I passed on it too! My order of polishes is on the UPS truck on it's way here soon (I hope). Let us know if this extreme shine topcoat really is extremely shiny!



what did you get?! I'll update when I do


----------



## nicci404

jmh said:


> I didn't care for the mat top coat either. I have the Brillance Top Coat, wait a few minutes before applying or else it will make your polish ripple.



thanks for the tip, I'll do that.


----------



## no1stunnah

my nordstrom FINALLY got rouge allure velvet!! picked up 32 La Ravissante  along w pirate (3 month lemming!)


----------



## creditcardfire

Mspera: re: Lumiere Sculptee - do you use this exactly the same as one would use any highlighter? What skin tone do you have - i.e. very pale etc.? I'm not entirely sure how to use this, maybe if there are some tricks I can make it work a little better. I'm wondering if it shows up better on darker skin?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> what did you get?! I'll update when I do


 
Pirate & Rose Exuberant - So far I've only swatched them. Rose Exuberant is very close to Riviera. Rose is just a bit darker and warmer. And I was surprised that Pirate has a jelly like finish.


----------



## mspera

creditcardfire said:


> Mspera: re: Lumiere Sculptee - do you use this exactly the same as one would use any highlighter? What skin tone do you have - i.e. very pale etc.? I'm not entirely sure how to use this, maybe if there are some tricks I can make it work a little better. I'm wondering if it shows up better on darker skin?



Hey there  This is the first highlighter I have used, but in my experience I am using it right above my cheekbone (using the brush inside the palette). I am also applying my blush in a new spot (on my cheekbone/in an upward motion, instead of where I had always put it -- on the apples of my cheeks).  I am also getting a small little eye shadow brush and putting it just above my lips (in the little area that dips in).

I would say my skin tone is medium -- not fair -- I have brown hair (that is me in my avatar)  And, my body is tanned a little darker than my face.  

Hope that helps doll 

Oh, I just remembered, I recently purchased Ombre Tisses (which I )!  I use it as a little bit of a highlighter and then as a shadow.

I feel like I am kind of learning about makeup with new perspectives, and new eyes (literally and figuratively) - I suffered with a degenerative eye condition called Keratoconus - that hit its breaking point last year -- I didn't really wear a whole lot of make up for a while, b/c I couldn't really see well enough to put it on well. Fast forward a little over a year, (4) eye procedures, etc .. Now, my vision tis a lot better and my eyes healthy and rebuilt, I cannot believe how much more I am seeing (I was legally blind without contacts - and my eyes both became contact lens intolerant) On days, when I have both of my contacts in, it brings tears to my eyes sometimes with the precision I can see the world in. The things that mattered "so much" before, don't really anymore. It gave me perspective on life / people / things / experiences in ways that I am thankful for.  It was a journey in many respects, but I am thankful for the resources / doctors / and people that helped me along the way. I am appreciative for the breakthroughs. 

I went a little off topic, but you gals have been fun and helpful when my life was not peach-y, so I wanted to share a little bit more inside of my life.  The beauty / makeup / nail care area is my favorite place to come online.


----------



## Iluvbags

Sorry if this has been mentioned before but does anyone have information on which colors of Rouge Allure Laque are not permanent or will be discontinued?


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> Pirate & Rose Exuberant - So far I've only swatched them. Rose Exuberant is very close to Riviera. Rose is just a bit darker and warmer. And I was surprised that Pirate has a jelly like finish.


 

jelly like finish? that interest me...I am kind of looking for those kind of finishes. 

Oh yea - the top coat shine is pretty shiny! I put it on last night and the shine has not faded. I'm happy


----------



## nicci404

Iluvbags said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned before but does anyone have information on which colors of Rouge Allure Laque are not permanent or will be discontinued?


 
I heard Dragon was being discontinued...but then I read that all the RALs are being discontinued. 

http://www.specktra.net/t/170341/chanel-lipsticks-rouge-coco-rouge-allure-etc/2460


----------



## elisaq

mspera said:


> I feel like I am kind of learning about makeup with new perspectives, and new eyes (literally and figuratively) - I suffered with a degenerative eye condition called Keratoconus - that hit its breaking point last year -- I didn't really wear a whole lot of make up for a while, b/c I couldn't really see well enough to put it on well. Fast forward a little over a year, (4) eye procedures, etc .. Now, my vision tis a lot better and my eyes healthy and rebuilt, I cannot believe how much more I am seeing (I was legally blind without contacts - and my eyes both became contact lens intolerant) On days, when I have both of my contacts in, it brings tears to my eyes sometimes with the precision I can see the world in. The things that mattered "so much" before, don't really anymore. It gave me perspective on life / people / things / experiences in ways that I am thankful for.  It was a journey in many respects, but I am thankful for the resources / doctors / and people that helped me along the way. I am appreciative for the breakthroughs.
> 
> I went a little off topic, but you gals have been fun and helpful when my life was not peach-y, so I wanted to share a little bit more inside of my life.  The beauty / makeup / nail care area is my favorite place to come online.


----------



## nicci404

nicci404 said:


> I heard Dragon was being discontinued...but then I read that all the RALs are being discontinued.
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/t/170341/chanel-lipsticks-rouge-coco-rouge-allure-etc/2460



wow, they are going to discontinue all of the RALs...

http://messywands.blogspot.com/2011/11/beauty-psa-chanel-rouge-allure-laque.html


----------



## alysp

creditcardfire said:


> Oh dear. So neither me nor my assistant could figure out how to take still photos with the Flip. Because of this I now have 3 bad videos for you of the London Collection. This is shot in (cloudy) daylight and my assistant's arm is the second palest MAC shade, if that info is helpful. The order the lipsticks are in, from top to bottom (on paper and arm) is Kensington, Hyde Park and Belgravia. I will be able to wear Kensington, sometimes, Belgravia more often and Hyde Park, which is distinctly coral on me, probably never. The Glossimer, as you can see, is basically clear (gah, what a disappointment!!!). The glossimer is also swatched on L's arm at the top, if you can see it there.
> 
> Anyone homesick for Montreal can hear churchbells in the background if the sound is turned up, and that is Parc Lafontaine in the background at the end of the first vid (I didnt shoot these, don't blame me!).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF7TurnIeIg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBrQY2XBHUE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0PmZBI7lXo (lipsticks and glossimer swatches on skin)



in the first video, what is the name of the compact? Its beautiful.


----------



## alysp

does anyone know where they sell the gift sets in the uk? I think this christmas I am going to ask for the mini brushes and the gloss gift set if I can find it!


----------



## creditcardfire

Mspera - I am happy for you that things are going better. That was an emotional post from you, thanks for sharing. I have extremely bad eyesight without correction (not comparing to you) and I remember the feeling of the world suddenly coming into focus/opening up the moment I first put glasses on as a 10 year old. I had had no idea!

Alysp - The compact is the Brompton Road compact which was sold exclusively by Harrod's about a month or two ago. I don't think it is available any longer, you could check eBay but be prepared for people charging a lot for it. You're in Liverpool, right? You need a Chanel counter. Find the biggest, poshest department store and check their beauty section. Doesn't Manchester have a huge, shiny shopping complex? I bet there's a Chanel counter somewhere in there. Also, due to WAG density, I suspect Manchester might even have a Chanel shop of its own. Not sure about Liverpool. So you may have to hold your nose and venture to Manchester!


----------



## jmh

*mspera* I am glad that there is a happy ending to your story, it sounds like you have been through a lot. It is a good reminder to be grateful for the things that are often taken for granted.


----------



## spylove22

Is there any way to buy la furtive velvet l/s in the US or is that just for Asia?


----------



## skydive nikki

mspera said:


> Hey there  This is the first highlighter I have used, but in my experience I am using it right above my cheekbone (using the brush inside the palette). I am also applying my blush in a new spot (on my cheekbone/in an upward motion, instead of where I had always put it -- on the apples of my cheeks).  I am also getting a small little eye shadow brush and putting it just above my lips (in the little area that dips in).
> 
> I would say my skin tone is medium -- not fair -- I have brown hair (that is me in my avatar)  And, my body is tanned a little darker than my face.
> 
> Hope that helps doll
> 
> Oh, I just remembered, I recently purchased Ombre Tisses (which I )!  I use it as a little bit of a highlighter and then as a shadow.
> 
> I feel like I am kind of learning about makeup with new perspectives, and new eyes (literally and figuratively) - I suffered with a degenerative eye condition called Keratoconus - that hit its breaking point last year -- I didn't really wear a whole lot of make up for a while, b/c I couldn't really see well enough to put it on well. Fast forward a little over a year, (4) eye procedures, etc .. Now, my vision tis a lot better and my eyes healthy and rebuilt, I cannot believe how much more I am seeing (I was legally blind without contacts - and my eyes both became contact lens intolerant) On days, when I have both of my contacts in, it brings tears to my eyes sometimes with the precision I can see the world in. The things that mattered "so much" before, don't really anymore. It gave me perspective on life / people / things / experiences in ways that I am thankful for.  It was a journey in many respects, but I am thankful for the resources / doctors / and people that helped me along the way. I am appreciative for the breakthroughs.
> 
> I went a little off topic, but you gals have been fun and helpful when my life was not peach-y, so I wanted to share a little bit more inside of my life.  The beauty / makeup / nail care area is my favorite place to come online.



I am happy things are better for you now.  I can see how that would give you a whole new perspective on life. I find myself getting too wrapped up in things that should not matter.  Wanting more instead of being happy with what I have. I should practice gratitude more.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Spendaholic

alysp said:


> does anyone know where they sell the gift sets in the uk? I think this christmas I am going to ask for the mini brushes and the gloss gift set if I can find it!


 
House Of Fraser in Manchester has a Chanel beauty counter, Selfridges in Manchester has a large Chanel department (bags, jewellery & beauty).

If you want to purchase Chanel online you can get Chanel from Harrods, Selfridges, House Of Fraser, Boots The Chemist, Debenhams, The Garden Pharmacy.

I hope this helps you


----------



## CocoMeow

My ultimate favorite eyeshadow in the entire world comes in the quadra palette #74. The darker brown. Its so perfect and soft.. I just love it. I wish wish wish I could buy it on its own because $80 is a bit to spend on a palette where I only want one color.  Its a long shot but maybe there is something else comparable out there? Especially since they are discontinuing it


----------



## it'sanaddiction

A quick pic of Spring 2012. There will be a new lip balm (Rouge Coco Baume), sounds interesting!

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/11/chanel-coming-attraction-harmonie-de.html


----------



## Cheryl

it'sanaddiction said:


> A quick pic of Spring 2012. There will be a new lip balm (Rouge Coco Baume), sounds interesting!
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/11/chanel-coming-attraction-harmonie-de.html



I love this so far, That blush looks amazing and the lip baums are interesting too.. I can't wait.


----------



## creditcardfire

Yeah, the baumes are the only thing grabbing me right now about that collection (as shown in the link) - I know everyone says peach/coral is supposed to be almost universally flattering but I look like hell in it. I can already from looking at that blush that it's going to make my skin look grey and dull. Poor me.


----------



## nicci404

spylove22 said:


> Is there any way to buy la furtive velvet l/s in the US or is that just for Asia?



You can - off Ebay  I was curious and found it.  Or maybe Izzy's might have it up...much later though.


----------



## alysp

creditcardfire said:


> Mspera - I am happy for you that things are going better. That was an emotional post from you, thanks for sharing. I have extremely bad eyesight without correction (not comparing to you) and I remember the feeling of the world suddenly coming into focus/opening up the moment I first put glasses on as a 10 year old. I had had no idea!
> 
> Alysp - The compact is the Brompton Road compact which was sold exclusively by Harrod's about a month or two ago. I don't think it is available any longer, you could check eBay but be prepared for people charging a lot for it. You're in Liverpool, right? You need a Chanel counter. Find the biggest, poshest department store and check their beauty section. Doesn't Manchester have a huge, shiny shopping complex? I bet there's a Chanel counter somewhere in there. Also, due to WAG density, I suspect Manchester might even have a Chanel shop of its own. Not sure about Liverpool. So you may have to hold your nose and venture to Manchester!



Thank you, thats a pity! its a super cute compact. I have gone to all the chanel counters I know! boots, johnlewis, house of fraser, selfridges, they all have the new collection but no brushes and no gift packs! Im starting to wonder if they are only sold in the US. BTW I cant wait to get the may and june nail polishes in january, they are super cute and summery!


----------



## Mademoiselle R

Does anyone recommend a particular Chanel foundation for dry-skin? I'm currently using Retin-A and so I have a lot of flaking skin to deal with in the morning and I'm hoping to find a foundation that will not accentuate my dry-spots so much. I'm sort of in between the lift lumiere and vitalumiere foundations and not sure which one to pick. Thanks


----------



## creditcardfire

> Thank you, thats a pity! its a super cute compact. I have gone to all  the chanel counters I know! boots, johnlewis, house of fraser,  selfridges, they all have the new collection but no brushes and no gift  packs! Im starting to wonder if they are only sold in the US. BTW I cant  wait to get the may and june nail polishes in january, they are super  cute and summery!



Alysp, you know what, I kind of regret my Harrods purchases. I mean, not completely, but that compact, while very pretty and great from a design POV, really is nothing too special in terms of colour. So don't feel that you missed out. As for brushes and gifts - is there a specific item or items you're looking for? It might be easier to track them down in the UK if we knew exactly what you were after. I buy all my Chanel makeup and beauty stuff online, so am not sure what to expect at the counters, esp. in the UK.

MademoiselleR - I would say Vitalumiere but let others chime in. The Vitalumiere has pretty light coverage, if that matters.


----------



## Mademoiselle R

creditcardfire said:


> Alysp, you know what, I kind of regret my Harrods purchases. I mean, not completely, but that compact, while very pretty and great from a design POV, really is nothing too special in terms of colour. So don't feel that you missed out. As for brushes and gifts - is there a specific item or items you're looking for? It might be easier to track them down in the UK if we knew exactly what you were after. I buy all my Chanel makeup and beauty stuff online, so am not sure what to expect at the counters, esp. in the UK.
> 
> MademoiselleR - I would say Vitalumiere but let others chime in. The Vitalumiere has pretty light coverage, if that matters.



Is it similar to Vitalumiere Aqua? I have VA and it's OK but not working as well as I would like with my current havoc-ridden skin! Thank you for your input!


----------



## creditcardfire

Oops, sorry, I meant Vitalumiere Aqua! How long have you been using Retin A? I know when I used it (prescription strength, for acne) as a teenager, my skin was hell for about 1-2 months and after that just becamse almost magically clear and soft. If youre early in your usage I suggest patience. Also, consider a moisturizing primer, maybe?


----------



## egglet

Mademoiselle R said:


> Does anyone recommend a particular Chanel foundation for dry-skin? I'm currently using Retin-A and so I have a lot of flaking skin to deal with in the morning and I'm hoping to find a foundation that will not accentuate my dry-spots so much. I'm sort of in between the lift lumiere and vitalumiere foundations and not sure which one to pick. Thanks



I have the same flaky problem! I find that the vitalumiere is a really moisturizing formula and gives your skin a nice dewy glow.. I was using the vitalumiere aqua at first but have swapped for the original vitalumiere as it hides rather than accentuates the flaking.


----------



## Mademoiselle R

creditcardfire said:


> Oops, sorry, I meant Vitalumiere Aqua! How long have you been using Retin A? I know when I used it (prescription strength, for acne) as a teenager, my skin was hell for about 1-2 months and after that just becamse almost magically clear and soft. If youre early in your usage I suggest patience. Also, consider a moisturizing primer, maybe?



*I've been using Retin A for approximately two months, and I'm still going through the motions. I'm having trouble finding a moisturizing primer that I can use ON TOP OF my current sunscreen...you can imagine how daunting it is to put on a layer of sunscreen, followed by a layer of moisturizer on top of another layer of foundation...but I digress. I'm exercising great patience, but frustrating because I'm pale which makes it more difficult for me to not only find a foundation match but one that provides great coverage, not drying etc. *Someone hand me a violin?*




egglet said:


> I have the same flaky problem! I find that the vitalumiere is a really moisturizing formula and gives your skin a nice dewy glow.. I was using the vitalumiere aqua at first but have swapped for the original vitalumiere as it hides rather than accentuates the flaking.



Thank you! I am going to use your post as an excuse to purchase Vitalumiere in Ivoire


----------



## karester

spylove22 said:


> Is there any way to buy la furtive velvet l/s in the US or is that just for Asia?



Just got an email from Chanel.com and it's up there now, it's a website exclusive.


----------



## bebeklein

Mademoiselle R said:


> Thank you! I am going to use your post as an excuse to purchase Vitalumiere in Ivoire



Thirds or fourth on vitalumiere if your skin is dry/flaky.  

The lift lumiere is more like the aqua vitalumiere except more coverage.


----------



## alysp

creditcardfire said:


> Alysp, you know what, I kind of regret my Harrods purchases. I mean, not completely, but that compact, while very pretty and great from a design POV, really is nothing too special in terms of colour. So don't feel that you missed out. As for brushes and gifts - is there a specific item or items you're looking for? It might be easier to track them down in the UK if we knew exactly what you were after. I buy all my Chanel makeup and beauty stuff online, so am not sure what to expect at the counters, esp. in the UK.
> 
> MademoiselleR - I would say Vitalumiere but let others chime in. The Vitalumiere has pretty light coverage, if that matters.



Thank creditcardfire! I really want the mini brush set, but I cant find it anywhere in the uk. Online I guess I can find it in the US and thats a lot for shipping.


----------



## pond23

karester said:


> Just got an email from Chanel.com and it's up there now, it's a website exclusive.



^ Thank you so much for the info! I was so disappointed that La Furtive wasn't available in the US.


----------



## spylove22

karester said:


> Just got an email from Chanel.com and it's up there now, it's a website exclusive.


 

Yay! Ordered one! THANKS!


----------



## whitestiletto

Deciding between Purete Mat or Poudre Universelle...

Which should I get?


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel: polish in graphite
Foundation compact teint innocence in 45 rosé
Rouge allure gloss in 56 imaginaire
Allure EDT spray


----------



## nailafficionada

creditcardfire said:


> Alysp, you know what, I kind of regret my Harrods purchases. I mean, not completely, but that compact, while very pretty and great from a design POV, really is nothing too special in terms of colour. So don't feel that you missed out. As for brushes and gifts - is there a specific item or items you're looking for? It might be easier to track them down in the UK if we knew exactly what you were after. I buy all my Chanel makeup and beauty stuff online, so am not sure what to expect at the counters, esp. in the UK.



heyyyy- i was wondering how you got the Harrods coll' in Canada? do they offer shipping to CA?
i sooo wanted that collection


----------



## scarlet555

HELP ladies, has anyone heard anything re teint innocent foundation coming back?  Can't seem to find a good replacement.


----------



## miffy

So I stopped by the Chanel counter at Bloomys today to take a look at the Holiday LE Lumiere Sculptee highlighter in person. It looks so beautiful but the not so positive reviews on line made me hesitate in ordering it w/o trying it on first. I have super pale skin so I was optimistic about it and was really hoping it would work on me. The really great MUA applied it on me and alas, like many reviewers had noted it was more chalky than glowy on me. Perhaps it would've looked better in natural light? The MUA recommended the poudre in rosee which when applied was a lot prettier on me than the Lumiere Scuptee. But still wasn't the effect I was quite searching for so I went with Dior instead which is saying a lot since I have been really loyal to Chanel for a while and was willing to pay more for the Lumiere Sculptee if it had worked out.


----------



## MrsLid

I am tryin very hard to "behave" these days and it took every ounce of will I had to resist the Lumiere Scultptee. I am so glad I did because after it showed up online on NM so I could finally get my hands on it and I held out strong immediately after is when all the not so glowing reviews started appearing. I'm so glad as a fellow pale gal you've confirmed I made the right choice!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Yes, you made the right choice to skip it!  I need to behave more and stop buying everything.  I have too much and keep buying more.  I need to just enjoy and use what I have.  Then, buy something when I NEED it.


----------



## Mademoiselle R

I am certainly one of those who need to behave. I bought the highlighter two days after it first came out and I've used it once. It was supposed to be my consolation prize for not buying the Ombres Tissees beiges...so much for that!


----------



## papertiger

alysp said:


> Thank creditcardfire! I really want the mini brush set, but I cant find it anywhere in the uk. Online I guess I can find it in the US and thats a lot for shipping.



Couldn't find them in Europe either so I went with the Laura Mercier ones Instead (missed out on those last year LOL). Time was ticking and I bought the last sealed set in Liberty's.  Carting round full size was such a pain I stopped carrying all make-up bar a pre-loaded Chanel kabuki brush for LM mineral powder touch-ups 

I have some of both brands MU full-size brushes and I like both so no problem except the Chanel are reportedly smaller and the case is far more 'me'. If by any small chance I find the Chanel I would still buy them and make a Bday pressie to my sister but I think there's little chance and I've too much to do to cry LOL

Hope you get your Christmas wish alysp!


----------



## creditcardfire

A Canadian asked a page or so ago how I got the Harrods collection - I called the Chanel counter at Harrods and had it shipped here. It wasn't cheap but they didn't seem to think having it shipped here (well, to the US, where I have all my stuff shipped) was weird at all. Maybe those of you in Europe (Alysp) who are looking for specific items could call a Chanel counter in NYC? Does anyone have any recs for helpful SAs?


----------



## mspera

Does anyone know of any coupon codes out for Izzy's Beauty Shoppe?  I am looking to purchase (2) items (totaling over $100, so free shipping will apply), but looking to save any little bit. 

Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## palmbeachpink

mspera said:


> Does anyone know of any coupon codes out for Izzy's Beauty Shoppe?  I am looking to purchase (2) items (totaling over $100, so free shipping will apply), but looking to save any little bit.
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies!



not sure on Q codes but......

you can get a $25 GC on $100 purchase from saks until midnight tonight on any beauty purchase - you have to call as the online code is not working but they are still honoring the promo


----------



## mspera

palmbeachpink said:


> not sure on Q codes but......
> 
> you can get a $25 GC on $100 purchase from saks until midnight tonight on any beauty purchase - you have to call as the online code is not working but they are still honoring the promo



Thanks so much for reaching out! The goodies I am looking at were LE, so izzys was a nice solution for trying to snag these.  

Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Finally found an image de Chanel - hand mirror and case


----------



## pond23

^ Cute mirror!


----------



## mspera

DeeDeeDelovely said:
			
		

> Finally found an image de Chanel - hand mirror and case



Oh my gosh, are they releasing these for sale DeeDeeLovely? I have always loved that mirror!!


----------



## mspera

mspera said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, are they releasing these for sale DeeDeeLovely? I have always loved that mirror!!



Edit: just saw your post in the "recent beauty purchases thread". Where did you get it lovely lady?


----------



## phiphi

love this thread!!

i love all things chanel - the polish, the glosses!! just got the rouge carat nail polish. it is SO amazing!


----------



## mspera

ok, ladies, help please.  

I love highlighters, and am trying to decide if I "need" Pearl Glow.  I love Lumiere Sculptee, but a lot of the blogs describe it as chalk-y, white-ish, and doesn't have great holding power.  Maybe because it was my first, I don't know the difference. I love it.

I purchased Ombre Tisses and use it as both a highlighter and a eyeshadow.  

Bloggers are describing Pearl Glow as universally flattering, warmer, a fabulous highlighter.

Can anyone who has other Chanel highlighters, namely, (Lumiere Sculptee / Pearl Glow / Ombre Tisses) or with knowledge of them share some insight with me?

Thank you so much!!


----------



## dianahuang

ladies, do u have the precision lip definier swatches? cause 2 days ago i bought 46 coralline in rush (my flight will take off in 15 mins) and i still want another color. but i forget the number. if u have the swatches please let me know...thanks


----------



## hannahsophia

I finally picked up Féérie Natural Finish Loose Powder and played with it a bit before work. VERY sparkly! Between cafemakeup and thebeautylookbook's reviews, I was torn because one said too sparkly and one said sparkles weren't noticable. Definitely noticable. Besides cheeks, is there anywhere else for this type of powder?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

hannahsophia said:


> I finally picked up Féérie Natural Finish Loose Powder and played with it a bit before work. VERY sparkly! Between cafemakeup and thebeautylookbook's reviews, I was torn because one said too sparkly and one said sparkles weren't noticable. Definitely noticable. Besides cheeks, is there anywhere else for this type of powder?


 
Sure! You could use it on shoulders, neck, chest to glam up your holiday look!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

mspera said:


> ok, ladies, help please.
> 
> I love highlighters, and am trying to decide if I "need" Pearl Glow. I love Lumiere Sculptee, but a lot of the blogs describe it as chalk-y, white-ish, and doesn't have great holding power. Maybe because it was my first, I don't know the difference. I love it.
> 
> I purchased Ombre Tisses and use it as both a highlighter and a eyeshadow.
> 
> Bloggers are describing Pearl Glow as universally flattering, warmer, a fabulous highlighter.
> 
> Can anyone who has other Chanel highlighters, namely, (Lumiere Sculptee / Pearl Glow / Ombre Tisses) or with knowledge of them share some insight with me?
> 
> Thank you so much!!


 
I'm wondering about Pearl Glow for myself as well. I have had other gold type highlighters and didn't like them on my pale skin. There were just too gold/yellow on me. If I'm near a Chanel counter that still has Pearl Glow I will check it out. It may be something that would work in the summer for me.

I love Lumiere Sculptee, I use it on the top of my cheekbones after I apply my blush. Doesn't look chalky on me. I also have Ombre Tissues, but just use it on my eyes.


----------



## mspera

it'sanaddiction said:


> I'm wondering about Pearl Glow for myself as well. I have had other gold type highlighters and didn't like them on my pale skin. There were just too gold/yellow on me. If I'm near a Chanel counter that still has Pearl Glow I will check it out. It may be something that would work in the summer for me.
> 
> I love Lumiere Sculptee, I use it on the top of my cheekbones after I apply my blush. Doesn't look chalky on me. I also have Ombre Tissues, but just use it on my eyes.



Thank you so much!  That really helps! 

I actually saw it available on Nordstrom.com, so I got excited -- (and, to see it at retail price too!)

The swatches I have researched online make it seem flattering for many skintones, but I understand your reluctance if you are pale.


----------



## mspera

Hey ladies, 
Here are my recent Chanel purchases.
I love all of them!
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## pond23

^ That is my favorite eye makeup remover! It is the only one that doesn't sting my sensitive eyes. I even like it more than Lancome's Bi-Facil.


----------



## matchyg

I bought the eyeshadows Sparkling Satins, when I was in Europe. 
I like these baked palettes, you use less product to get good colour payoff. Flat Shu Uemura brushes are good for these ones, or the sponge applicator from the set. Anyone else have tips on how to get the most out of baked shadows? I can't post the pictures here because the file is too big.


----------



## 8seventeen19

mspera said:


> Hey ladies,
> Here are my recent Chanel purchases.
> I love all of them!
> Have a great day everyone!



These colors are fabulous! I cannot stop wearing rose exuberant and pirate. 

As for highlighters, personally I like Pearl Glow best. I am neutral with a yellow undertone and it works wonderfully. It's not sparkly at all and I never see it refracting light. I like it because it's a step above Guerlain's Meteorites. I use it above the apples of my cheeks and it goes with everything from pink, hot pink, orange, and neutral blush/lippie combos. I do not think I will buy another highlighter till this one runs out. (Don't quote me on that! )


----------



## DearBuddha

My husband surprised me with Illusion D'Ombre in Illusoire this weekend! I love this shadow so much; the color is amazing and the texture is so cool! I may have to pick up a few more from the range now


----------



## skydive nikki

What a sweet and smart hubby!  My guy would not have a clue on what to get.  Congrats, that is a great color!


----------



## LovesYSL

Does anyone here own the Chanel Essentials palette? I'd love to hear some thoughts!


----------



## sjunky13

LovesYSL said:


> Does anyone here own the Chanel Essentials palette? I'd love to hear some thoughts!


 Crap! LOL. Sorry, but it is the sheer textured formulas and not any of the regular formulas. I did not like it at all!


----------



## LovesYSL

sjunky13 said:


> Crap! LOL. Sorry, but it is the sheer textured formulas and not any of the regular formulas. I did not like it at all!



Darn! I think it's such a gorgeous palette!


Anyone have any opinions on the Voyage palette?

On an untwisted note I was just browsing eBay and someone is selling that gorgeous Byzance palette for $650!!!!!! I thought $250 was steep!


----------



## sjunky13

LovesYSL said:


> Darn! I think it's such a gorgeous palette!
> 
> 
> Anyone have any opinions on the Voyage palette?
> 
> On an untwisted note I was just browsing eBay and someone is selling that gorgeous Byzance palette for $650!!!!!! I thought $250 was steep!


 
Sowwy! LOL. Hey I am near Philly too! 
Damn 650 for that baby huh?


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

I don't have a Chanel counter anywhere near me and I need a winter foundation. I want to try the Perfection Lumiere, but I'm not sure what shade to get. Right now I am using the Vitalumiere Aqua in the shade Br10, but I need it probably a shade lighter. Does anyone have a suggestion as to what shade I should get?

Also, if you don't like the Perfection Lumiere, do you suggest another foundation? I have quite dry skin during the winter and I want something that is going to give me a glowy finish. This is part of why I need something other than the Vitalumiere Aqua. It works great for me during the summer, but my skin is just too dry for it during the winter.


----------



## nicci404

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> I don't have a Chanel counter anywhere near me and I need a winter foundation. I want to try the Perfection Lumiere, but I'm not sure what shade to get. Right now I am using the Vitalumiere Aqua in the shade Br10, but I need it probably a shade lighter. Does anyone have a suggestion as to what shade I should get?
> 
> Also, if you don't like the Perfection Lumiere, do you suggest another foundation? I have quite dry skin during the winter and I want something that is going to give me a glowy finish. This is part of why I need something other than the Vitalumiere Aqua. It works great for me during the summer, but my skin is just too dry for it during the winter.



I have the same shade as you in Aqua - not a total match but close enough. I also have it in 10 Beige in Perfection Lumiere. I don't think there is a lighter shade than those. Possibly in Asia but no help to us. 

You could try Dior Nude Natural Glow foundation. I liked the dewy finish it gave me. I got it in the lightest shade - 10 Ivory. For me it wasn't long wearing since I have somewhat oily skin but it shouldn't be an issue for you. 

You could also try Koh Gen Do Moisture Foundation. I liked this foundation but again too moisturizing for my oily skin. But I loved the finish and the glowy finish it gave off. I think 001 might work for you or 112 - depending if you have pink or yellow undertone. 

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P294005&categoryId=C24631

I have the Aqua Foundation - I really like it. They added new shades on their official website. I have it in OC-1 - yellow undertone. They added more shades for pink undertones...PK-0 being the lightest. 

http://www.kohgendocosmetics.com/shopproductdetail.asp?prodID=43&catID=22

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P294006&categoryId=RVP

You can contact the company and they will send you samples, they are very generous and friendly. That is what I did anyway. 

I know it is not super close to you - but they are located in downtown Seattle. At Barneys - right next to Nordstrom. 

Another foundation that comes to mind is Nars Sheer Glow. I am not crazy about it but they do have many shades to choose from.


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

Oh thank you so much! I'll check into those!


----------



## brianne1114

I ordered Dragon RAL thanks to the frenzy of it being d/c'd and it is AMAZING.  Best red ever.  I am SO wearing it for my company's holiday party.


----------



## maggielvcat

Has anyone tried Rose Petale blush? I am thinking of buying this color and I have a problem that alot of pink appearing blushes turn peachy-orangy on me. This one looks like a nice medium pink color. Any feedback?? Thanks very much.


----------



## 8seventeen19

maggielvcat said:


> Has anyone tried Rose Petale blush? I am thinking of buying this color and I have a problem that alot of pink appearing blushes turn peachy-orangy on me. This one looks like a nice medium pink color. Any feedback?? Thanks very much.



It has a coral undertone. It definitely will turn peachy on you then. Try to get your hands on Pink Explosion or Rose Tourbillon (both LEs). Those are both perfect pinks. If you have a counter close try Tweed Rose or Tweed Pink. Unfortunately there's not much in their permanent line right now that's "pink".

I did find an amazing pink blush that's a dupe for Rose Tourbillon in the YSL blushes. They're at Sephora. Radiance blush #6.


----------



## maggielvcat

Thank you very much-shoeaddictklw. You saved me from buying another blush mistake!
I will check out the YSL color. I have pink explosion and it is so sheer that I sometimes wear it on top of Bobbi Brown cream blush (pot rouge).


----------



## dotty8

^^ Really? I love *Pink explosion*, in fact I wanted to buy it yesterday, but then changed my mind because I had a feeling it looked too pink / obvious on me  (I applied it very carefully and not generously at all)... Maybe it's because I normally don't wear much make up and I'm not used to coloring my cheeks :giggles: Well, and I have very fair skin...

Anyway, I got the glossimer in *Venus* (124) instead, I adore this color (I wear it often so I got a backup piece ). Do you ladies maybe know, is Venus going out of production?? It's been quite hard to find it lately in stores and I don't see it in the official Chanel e-store


----------



## sjunky13

maggielvcat said:


> Has anyone tried Rose Petale blush? I am thinking of buying this color and I have a problem that alot of pink appearing blushes turn peachy-orangy on me. This one looks like a nice medium pink color. Any feedback?? Thanks very much.


 This is one of my favorite Chanel regular blushes. Not LE. It is a warm pink. No coral in it. Justa nice neureal warm pink with not much blue. 
If you want something more cool toned; blue based, you can try Pink Tweed.


----------



## Mademoiselle R

maggielvcat said:


> Thank you very much-shoeaddictklw. You saved me from buying another blush mistake!
> I will check out the YSL color. I have pink explosion and it is so sheer that I sometimes wear it on top of Bobbi Brown cream blush (pot rouge).



Have you looked at rose ecrin? It's a really nice pink with a good color payoff (in my opinion...I am rather fair though). I also have orchid rose (very muted color that requires some building) and tweed pink which looks like bubble-gum. I really like this pink because I have cool undertones and I'm rather pale so it's a nice flush of color that really makes my face come alive lol. Hope that helps somewhat! Cafemakeup and other blogs also have beautiful swatches that you can look at to determine which pink might be best for you.

HTH


----------



## nicci404

she has some of the Spring collection up! including the blush

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/12/chanel-blush-horizon-de-chanel-soft.html


----------



## misstrine85

LovesYSL said:


> Darn! I think it's such a gorgeous palette!
> 
> 
> Anyone have any opinions on the Voyage palette?
> 
> On an untwisted note I was just browsing eBay and someone is selling that gorgeous Byzance palette for $650!!!!!! I thought $250 was steep!


 
OMG, 650 is crazy! So happy I got it for retail!


----------



## 8seventeen19

maggielvcat said:


> Thank you very much-shoeaddictklw. You saved me from buying another blush mistake!
> I will check out the YSL color. I have pink explosion and it is so sheer that I sometimes wear it on top of Bobbi Brown cream blush (pot rouge).



It is VERY sheer so you probably wouldn't like Pink Tweed. I have the same problem with some products oxidizing. Rose Petale definitely does this on me and probably why I see coral undertones. 

Save your money and get the spring blush Horizon if you want a serious pink.


----------



## nicci404

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/12/06/chanel-paris-bombay-metiers-dart-show/

apparently, a new highlighter and blush....

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/12/chanel-rouge-coco-shine-sheer-hydrating.html

for spring, I think I'll pass on these...too sheer for me.


----------



## maggielvcat

Thank you to everyone for your help!!!


----------



## mspera

Ladies! Spring 2012 is up on Chanel.com!  I had to tell you all real quick in my flurry of excitement...now off to look at all the goodies!! 

And....omg!! had to come back to share!!  The Knightsbridge Collection is available too!! ... including the Brompton Road Highlighter / Blush!!  

Chanel 's us!

EDIT:  Had to come back AGAIN to share, b/c I am dying over here...heart racing (I am all good!)...and you gals are the only ones that will understand.  Must step away from computer for temporary cool down from excitement. Smiles all around over here.


----------



## Bethc

I don't know why, but I keep putting it in my cart and it keeps disappearing!!


----------



## spylove22

mspera said:


> Ladies! Spring 2012 is up on Chanel.com! I had to tell you all real quick in my flurry of excitement...now off to look at all the goodies!!
> 
> And....omg!! had to come back to share!! The Knightsbridge Collection is available too!! ... including the Brompton Road Highlighter / Blush!!
> 
> Chanel 's us!
> 
> EDIT: Had to come back AGAIN to share, b/c I am dying over here...heart racing (I am all good!)...and you gals are the only ones that will understand. Must step away from computer for temporary cool down from excitement. Smiles all around over here.


 
Did you order anything? I'm so overwhelmed, I have no idea which ones are the hits of the collections.


----------



## mspera

spylove22 said:


> Did you order anything? I'm so overwhelmed, I have no idea which ones are the hits of the collections.



^ Also, I think everyone has their own little loves -- but the Blush Horizon is likely the "hit" of Spring, and Brompton Road is the hit of Knightsbridge.  Each piece can be special in its own right, what do you love / use most?  

Hehe, not yet! I shared with my husband while he was driving home tonight, in the midst of all of my excitement, and he told me to totally get the Brompton Road (I told him I had originally thought it was a piece that was unattainable for the most part (price of blush, plus overseas shipping and such), except for a possibility on MUA or the inflated prices on eBay). Never knew that Chanel had something up their sleeves for us to bring it to the US!!

I kind of want to try the Blush Horizon on irl before I sweep that one up too, but the Coco Baume (lip balm) seems like perfection for me, and I want April and May (the polishes), but want to swatch them on me first, but I have been so busy at work, I may not make it to the mall till next week. 

Oh, and the new Coco Shines look beautiful.  The color squares that Chanel.com shows of their polishes and such don't ever seem quite accurate to me - but pink and coral are flattering on me - so those may be must haves.

There are some nice swatches online of April, May, and June - but nothing beats seeing it on your own nails, kwim?  

I am in such excitement over Brompton Road, I cannot believe it has hit the US.  Feeling grateful. 

Can ya tell I am a little all over the place in excitement here?  lol


----------



## Bethc

I got most of spring today at Bloomies, but I cannot figure out how to add the Brompton collection to my bag?


----------



## mspera

Bethc said:


> I got most of spring today at Bloomies, but I cannot figure out how to add the Brompton collection to my bag?



is it giving you an error message or will it just not add? is it happening with any other items or just that one?  

Are you going to post pics of what you got at Bloomie's?  Would love some more Chanel eye candy -- as if I have not excited myself enough this evening!


----------



## Bethc

It seems to just be that collection?  I guess I'll just try in the AM.

I bought the e/s quad, the grenat liner, the blush/highlighter and the 3 polishes.  I didn't play with the lippies or glosses, it was too crowded.  I'll try to take pics in the morning.


----------



## 8seventeen19

mspera said:


> Ladies! Spring 2012 is up on Chanel.com!  I had to tell you all real quick in my flurry of excitement...now off to look at all the goodies!!
> 
> And....omg!! had to come back to share!!  The Knightsbridge Collection is available too!! ... including the Brompton Road Highlighter / Blush!!
> 
> Chanel 's us!
> 
> EDIT:  Had to come back AGAIN to share, b/c I am dying over here...heart racing (I am all good!)...and you gals are the only ones that will understand.  Must step away from computer for temporary cool down from excitement. Smiles all around over here.



YAY!!! Thanks for the intel. I couldn't make up my mind on Brompton Rd. so I am glad I get another chance. 

Edit: The lippies too! Love it.


----------



## mspera

Bethc said:


> I don't know why, but I keep putting it in my cart and it keeps disappearing!!



Boo, same for me now girl...hope they are able to get a fix for it soon.


----------



## nicci404

mspera said:


> Ladies! Spring 2012 is up on Chanel.com!  I had to tell you all real quick in my flurry of excitement...now off to look at all the goodies!!
> 
> And....omg!! had to come back to share!!  The Knightsbridge Collection is available too!! ... including the Brompton Road Highlighter / Blush!!
> 
> Chanel 's us!
> 
> EDIT:  Had to come back AGAIN to share, b/c I am dying over here...heart racing (I am all good!)...and you gals are the only ones that will understand.  Must step away from computer for temporary cool down from excitement. Smiles all around over here.



woah, seriously? I almost got it on Ebay a couple nights ago. I have been thinking about it for over a month. Now I want both blushes...ugh.  thanks so much!!


----------



## Bethc

I figured it out.  I got Brompton Road and the pink lip gloss.  I'm glad I didn't try to order them from Harrods!!


----------



## LovesYSL

Ooooh! Thanks for letting us know! Totally coveting Brompton Road, the Ombré D'Eau eye shadow, the Blush Horizon de Chanel, and the lip balm!


----------



## bagladyseattle

I never own red color lipstick before so I enlishted Coco Rouge Shine "Rebelle" on my wishlist w/out trying to color on.  I told myself that in 2011 I gotta go bolder color for lipstick. I rec'd a little Chane make up for bday a couple weeks ago. 

1)Fandango Blush
2)Lipstick in "Rebelle".  

I did not like how this red looks on me.  I like to be deeper red and matte look rather shine.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Since Chanel Lipstick in Rebelle was not a success, I dragged myself to Nordstrom Chanel Counter and tried on The Allure Velvet Matte line in "La Fasicinante". 

I was supposed to shop for my friends and sister Christmas present.  I decided to shop for myself xmas present too:
1 Coco Mademoiselle Parfume
2)Les 4 Ombres eye palette in "Smokey Eyes"
3)Le Crayon Levres (lip pencil) in Sienna
4)Allure Velvet Matte in La Fasicinante.


----------



## creditcardfire

Good news for everyone here who coveted the Knightsbridge stuff but couldn't get their hands on it. FWIW, my advice is to test to make sure - none of the lipsticks really worked for me (all are very bright and color saturated, so this will def. work for some), the glossimer was a huge, colorless disappointment, and I liked the Brompton Rd. compact. Now all those ppl trying to sell it on eBay for 6 bazillion % markups are screwed. Heh heh.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I picked up 2 of the 3 spring polishes, not a fan of the pink when swatched.  Got the spring quad, the pinkest glossimer, the striped blush and the waterproof eyeliner.  Can't wait to try it at home!


----------



## Maedi

Oh, *bunnymasseuse* - I am so jealous. It hasn't reached the West Coast yet and I'd rather wait and try on the colors instead of ordering on Chanel.com. Please, please swatch if you have time/feel like it. Would love to see the quad and eye liner.


----------



## lilwickitwitch

I got the spring stuff at Nordstrom today. They had a cute little event and were giving out gifts with purchases over $150. I got a really cute Chanel kaleidoscope and a makeup bag full of samples. The kaleidoscope is really cute! Anyway, the goodies...I got the striped blush, May and June nail polish, the darkest colored glossimer, Flirt RCS, and the Jasmin pressed powder. I'm debating on the quad. My SA applied it on me and it is just gorgeous, but since it is not LE I'll wait.


----------



## mspera

I am really excited girls!  I just ordered Brompton Road  and Coco Baume :kiss: from Chanel.com.  

I am content waiting to go experience the Spring 2012 m/u and polishes in person when I can carve out some time.  

Heart racing with excitement!   Can't wait to try the goodies coming my way soon.


----------



## sjunky13

I wore Chanel spring today and it looked great! Love the blush!

I am ****sed Brompton Road is on Chanel.com. I wayy over paid. I have 3 of them  and was charged out of my butt for customs! 

This has now happened to me about 5 times. I over pay to get exclusives and they eventially come here. There is an Asian exclusive collection I want right now. I guess it will be here soon!


----------



## creditcardfire

Sjunky - yeah, I paid over $50 to have that collection shipped to me from the UK. I guess that's just the risk taken, although it would be nice to know an SA well enough to be given the heads up on what will or won't be eventually made available in the US.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Wow, some of you have really made me jealous! All the pretty Knightsbridge and Spring Color items you're getting! As much as I love the colors, I don't think much in the Knightsbridge Collection will work for me. I held back so far and only ordered 3 items from the Spring Collection - Charme Coco Rouge, Grenat Eyeliner and Blush Horizon. But I really want the quad and was thinking the Jasmin powder might be nice too!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

lilwickitwitch said:


> I got the spring stuff at Nordstrom today. They had a cute little event and were giving out gifts with purchases over $150. I got a really cute Chanel kaleidoscope and a makeup bag full of samples. The kaleidoscope is really cute! Anyway, the goodies...I got the striped blush, May and June nail polish, the darkest colored glossimer, Flirt RCS, and the Jasmin pressed powder. I'm debating on the quad. My SA applied it on me and it is just gorgeous, but since it is not LE I'll wait.


 

Nice haul! Does the Jasmin powder have much color, does it lean peach or pink? And, is there very much sparkle to it? Thanks


----------



## nicci404

sjunky13 said:


> I wore Chanel spring today and it looked great! Love the blush!
> 
> I am ****sed Brompton Road is on Chanel.com. I wayy over paid. I have 3 of them  and was charged out of my butt for customs!
> 
> This has now happened to me about 5 times. I over pay to get exclusives and they eventially come here. There is an Asian exclusive collection I want right now. I guess it will be here soon!



yea, this time wait!  but I am curious what Asia exclusive collection are you referring to??


----------



## nicci404

Maedi said:


> Oh, *bunnymasseuse* - I am so jealous. It hasn't reached the West Coast yet and I'd rather wait and try on the colors instead of ordering on Chanel.com. Please, please swatch if you have time/feel like it. Would love to see the quad and eye liner.



I am on the west coast too...I want to to wait as well but I am getting impatient. here is the quad...

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/12/chanel-les-4-ombres-ombres-paupieres.html


----------



## lilwickitwitch

it'sanaddiction said:


> Nice haul! Does the Jasmin powder have much color, does it lean peach or pink? And, is there very much sparkle to it? Thanks



When the MUA used it on me in the store, she used it as a highlighter. It is very glittery and sparkly! I really like it, I'll have to play with it more to give you a better review! =]


----------



## Maedi

*nicci* - I spoke with my Nordies SA today and she thought the colors should come in the next week or two. I cannot wait. Seems weird that the same chain across the country gets the merchandise at different times. I wore the Topkapi quad again and LOVE those colors - didn't you get that one as well?


----------



## nicci404

Maedi said:


> *nicci* - I spoke with my Nordies SA today and she thought the colors should come in the next week or two. I cannot wait. Seems weird that the same chain across the country gets the merchandise at different times. I wore the Topkapi quad again and LOVE those colors - didn't you get that one as well?



oh great! I'll wait then. Where in the west coast are you? I think the only item I will order online is Brompton Road. Yea, I love Topkapi!  I had to put it away for a few weeks so I used my other eye shadows...


----------



## nicci404

*sjunky* - was this the Asia exclusive collection you are referring to?? 

http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/12/chanel-le-blanc-collection-fleur-de.html

http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/11/chanel-le-blanc-collection-for-spring.html

This Le Blanc collection might be released in the US in July at certain Nordstroms - just like this year. Maybe...

I am eyeing the blush & illusion d'ombre


----------



## skydive nikki

So I spent too much on this collection.  Anyway, I am  not hearing a ton of talk about the Jasmine powder, but it is the star where I am and they sold out in 2 days.  They are using it as a highlighter and it is beautiful. I am kind of confused by the name of it, but am going by what my SA's are saying. Its supposed to be a natural finish pressed powder, but who would want to wear something sparkly all over?I would have never even thought twice about it until my SA told me about it.  She said it was a must have for me and she never steers me wrong or over sells. Anyone else know much about it or used it?


----------



## LovesYSL

skydive nikki said:


> So I spent too much on this collection.  Anyway, I am  not hearing a ton of talk about the Jasmine powder, but it is the star where I am and they sold out in 2 days.  They are using it as a highlighter and it is beautiful. I am kind of confused by the name of it, but am going by what my SA's are saying. Its supposed to be a natural finish pressed powder, but who would want to wear something sparkly all over?I would have never even thought twice about it until my SA told me about it.  She said it was a must have for me and she never steers me wrong or over sells. Anyone else know much about it or used it?



I saw this and I think it's pretty but I was thrown for a loop because I thought it was a finishing powder since it's pressed. I would love to hear your thoughts because I would love to try it but it's all wrong for my skin color as an all over powder.


----------



## sjunky13

nicci404 said:


> *sjunky* - was this the Asia exclusive collection you are referring to??
> 
> http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/12/chanel-le-blanc-collection-fleur-de.html
> 
> http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/11/chanel-le-blanc-collection-for-spring.html
> 
> This Le Blanc collection might be released in the US in July at certain Nordstroms - just like this year. Maybe...
> 
> I am eyeing the blush & illusion d'ombre


 

Yes doll ! That is it. Last year I bought all the peices at very inflated prices. LOL. Then it landed at Nordies.
I also got Les Roses and so far that never made it here. I wonder why!


----------



## sjunky13

LovesYSL said:


> I saw this and I think it's pretty but I was thrown for a loop because I thought it was a finishing powder since it's pressed. I would love to hear your thoughts because I would love to try it but it's all wrong for my skin color as an all over powder.


 Jasmin is for medium skin tones. It is not a highlighter. I have the fair skin version of it. Last years. It was for lighter skin tones I am NC20 and used Jasmin and it looked ok. Kinda silly . st a pressed powder for about NC30's with a small amount of shimmer. It is VERY sheer.

I think the shade I have is Merville or something like that.


----------



## skydive nikki

LovesYSL said:


> I saw this and I think it's pretty but I was thrown for a loop because I thought it was a finishing powder since it's pressed. I would love to hear your thoughts because I would love to try it but it's all wrong for my skin color as an all over powder.


It is a pressed finishing powder, but is pretty sparkly.  It works on my NC15 skintone as a highlighter and it has a beige tone to it.  It looks amazing as a highlighter.  Whats cool is at first it is sparkly, but then it just melts into the skin and makes a beautiful glow.  I know it really is a finishing powder, but at my counter they are advising to use it as a highlighter since it is sparkly.


----------



## lilwickitwitch

I just wanted to post the kaleidoscope and other goodies I got with my purchases. Also got a cute little foundation brush.

I have not played with a lot of my spring purchases yet, but I'm excited to use the blush tomorrow! Also, I love the bagatelle glossimer, highly recommend it!


----------



## miffy

^wow! I love all your goodies! That is a really cute foundation brush. I have the full size one and it's a really great brush. I want your mini one for traveling - so jealous! Would love to see how the bagatelle glossimer looks on if you get a chance to post pics.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

lilwickitwitch said:


> When the MUA used it on me in the store, she used it as a highlighter. It is very glittery and sparkly! I really like it, I'll have to play with it more to give you a better review! =]


 
Thank you


----------



## Maedi

nicci404 said:


> oh great! I'll wait then. Where in the west coast are you? I think the only item I will order online is Brompton Road. Yea, I love Topkapi!  I had to put it away for a few weeks so I used my other eye shadows...



*nicci *- I am in the State bordering yours to the South  Brompton Road was tempting to me as well but I am trying to resist. How many finishing/highlighting powders does one need? I love how Topkapi goes on and how many different looks can be achieved. It's magic and really great quality.

Thank you everybody for the information regarding the spring collection. I am intrigued by Jasmin - is it at all similar to the Holiday Ferie loose powder? I so hope the colors will arrive soon. And June seems like a dream to me - such a true apricot color - love it!


----------



## nicci404

sjunky13 said:


> Yes doll ! That is it. Last year I bought all the peices at very inflated prices. LOL. Then it landed at Nordies.
> I also got Les Roses and so far that never made it here. I wonder why!



hopefully we get this one! I got Les Roses too. There was a Aqualumiere gloss that came out in the summer that I wanted to get and I think it was Asia exclusive - Lotus Rose? It feels like a guessing game..ugh


----------



## mspera

Les roses is gorgeous!! Congrats to you ladies that have it. I noticed it on eBay...at crazy prices..

Maybe one day in the US! Fingers crossed.


----------



## nicci404

Maedi said:


> *nicci *- I am in the State bordering yours to the South  Brompton Road was tempting to me as well but I am trying to resist. How many finishing/highlighting powders does one need? I love how Topkapi goes on and how many different looks can be achieved. It's magic and really great quality.
> 
> Thank you everybody for the information regarding the spring collection. I am intrigued by Jasmin - is it at all similar to the Holiday Ferie loose powder? I so hope the colors will arrive soon. And June seems like a dream to me - such a true apricot color - love it!



oh wow, you're close!  

I was thinking about that today - do I really need the new blush and Brompton Road? Probably not. I already have the Laura Mercier illuminator which I really like but also thought about getting the one that Guerlain is coming out with (meteorites cruel gardenia) but I really *don't* need it. I need to restrict myself.

I want to get June just because it is my birthday month but I normally don't gravitate towards that kind of color. Not sure I could pull it off at work since the last time I had Black Pearl on my nails one of my co-workers thought it was "trashy"... but I think I will get it just cause I don't want to regret it later on


----------



## jmh

lilwickitwitch said:


> I just wanted to post the kaleidoscope and other goodies I got with my purchases. Also got a cute little foundation brush.
> 
> I have not played with a lot of my spring purchases yet, but I'm excited to use the blush tomorrow! Also, I love the bagatelle glossimer, highly recommend it!




Nice pictures...thanks!! What is the item in the right side?


----------



## spylove22

Too many things look amazing!!! I want tigerlily, the quad, and the blush! The l/s look good too, oh no!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

jmh said:


> Nice pictures...thanks!! What is the item in the right side?


 
Thank you! And do you mean the picture on the right or the item on the right? The picture on the right (the second picture I attached) is the kaleidscope they gave away and the item on the right in the first picture is just a cosmetics bag. It came with all the free samples stuffed inside.

I think I may have to go back and buy the quad. I really loved the look they did on me and the peach is really something I don't have in my collection! 

Also, time for some reviews if anyone is interested: I used the blush this morning. It is surprisingly pigmented. I did not expect that from Chanel at all. It is a very pretty cool-toned pink. I am warm-toned (asian, fair skin, for reference I wear the beige 30 for the perfection lumiere foundation) and it looks nice and natural on me. There is no glitter, but something about it does make it glow. Thus, the "soft glow blush" name. It's really pretty, so pretty that I bought a back up!

The bagatelle glossmier is so pretty in the tube, but it did not look good on me. It was too cool-toned in my opinion, and although it has gold glitter (I think), it was still a cool-toned pink. I really wanted to like it.

The nail polishes are very pretty. I got May because I love pink nail polishes and have enough pink nail polish to last me for three lifetimes. May is really similar to Melrose. It is also cool-toned. This season is a cool-toned pink season, lucky for those girls who can pull off those colors. I like May though, just a simple pink creme. I got June because I'm a sucker for limited editions. I don't have anything similar to the apricot color, so I'm glad I got it. They are both very spring colors!

I still have not used flirt RCS and the Jasmin powder. From the looks of it in the pan, Jasmin powder reminds me a lot of Miss Liberty Nars highlighting blush.


----------



## Alba109

Anybody know where Canadians can order the Spring 2012 collection?


----------



## Mademoiselle R

lilwickitwitch said:


> Thank you! And do you mean the picture on the right or the item on the right? The picture on the right (the second picture I attached) is the kaleidscope they gave away and the item on the right in the first picture is just a cosmetics bag. It came with all the free samples stuffed inside.
> 
> I think I may have to go back and buy the quad. I really loved the look they did on me and the peach is really something I don't have in my collection!
> 
> Also, time for some reviews if anyone is interested: I used the blush this morning. It is surprisingly pigmented. I did not expect that from Chanel at all. It is a very pretty cool-toned pink. I am warm-toned (asian, fair skin, for reference I wear the beige 30 for the perfection lumiere foundation) and it looks nice and natural on me. There is no glitter, but something about it does make it glow. Thus, the "soft glow blush" name. It's really pretty, so pretty that I bought a back up!
> 
> The bagatelle glossmier is so pretty in the tube, but it did not look good on me. It was too cool-toned in my opinion, and although it has gold glitter (I think), it was still a cool-toned pink. I really wanted to like it.
> 
> The nail polishes are very pretty. I got May because I love pink nail polishes and have enough pink nail polish to last me for three lifetimes. May is really similar to Melrose. It is also cool-toned. This season is a cool-toned pink season, lucky for those girls who can pull off those colors. I like May though, just a simple pink creme. I got June because I'm a sucker for limited editions. I don't have anything similar to the apricot color, so I'm glad I got it. They are both very spring colors!
> 
> I still have not used flirt RCS and the Jasmin powder. From the looks of it in the pan, Jasmin powder reminds me a lot of Miss Liberty Nars highlighting blush.



Thank you so much for your review. From looking at swatches online I thought that most colors were warm-toned rather than cool-toned so I was worried that the Spring Collection wouldn't have anything available for me. I really love the eyeshadow quad...but again the online swatches look like they may be too warm.


----------



## Arachne911

I am going to the Chanel counter this week. What is the one must have I must get? I dont currently have any chanel makeup but I have owned giggle and spark glossimer I think they were called. TIA


----------



## Maedi

*lilwickitwitch*- thank you for the reviews. That's really helpful. I think cool pinks work well for me so I'm excited. 
*nicci* - I think the June will be fabulous. I definitely need to exert some restraint. I used to be bad but now with reading this thread I'm even worse. Oh boy, what a comment by your co-worker. She probably has no idea and this is putting it nicely. Black Pearl is Lisa Eldrige's favorite nail polish.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I'm loving the Spring line, I'm definitely going to pick up the May and June polishes and the Paradis Rouge Coco.  I have a million corals but we all have that one color that we always have to buy 10 times over lol for me it's corals


----------



## pond23

The Saks at SCP had the Spring 2012 collection. My favorite item was the gorgeous blush! The highlighter was too dark on me (I'm a MAC NC15), and the lipsticks were really pretty but more sheer than I had expected.


----------



## Cheryl

I went to Nordies today and picked up the flirt lip stick, shadow quad, blush, and 2 polishes in april and may. The entire collection is so beautiful, it was hard to stop myself from buying more..


----------



## Northergirl

Alba109 said:


> Anybody know where Canadians can order the Spring 2012 collection?


 
Canadians can't order Chanel on line at Chanel (another joy of being Canadian). I buy all my Chanel at The Bay.


----------



## mspera

Chanel Glossimer - Liaison #154 

Sooo pretty in the tube. It's clear with a iridescence. I think I will be utilizing it 2 ways -  doing it just plain on my lips as one way -- and, secondly, applied after a lippie for extra shine and glimmer. 

And, I am so excited about being able to post pics easily from my phone.  It's the little things in life!!


----------



## maggielvcat

Any other opinions on the new Chanel Horizon blush? Does it look pink on light toned skin? Or more coral in color??? Thanks


----------



## lilwickitwitch

maggielvcat said:


> Any other opinions on the new Chanel Horizon blush? Does it look pink on light toned skin? Or more coral in color??? Thanks


 
I have pretty light skin and it looks more pink on me than peach. It's very pigmented, so you can choose how intense you want it to look. You can also swipe the bottom for more peach or the top for more pink.


----------



## pond23

maggielvcat said:


> Any other opinions on the new Chanel Horizon blush? Does it look pink on light toned skin? Or more coral in color??? Thanks



^ The new Chanel blush looks like a true pink on me. I am very fair (MAC NC15, Chanel 0.5 - 1.0).


----------



## ipudgybear

mspera said:


> Chanel Glossimer - Liaison #154
> 
> Sooo pretty in the tube. It's clear with a iridescence. I think I will be utilizing it 2 ways -  doing it just plain on my lips as one way -- and, secondly, applied after a lippie for extra shine and glimmer.
> 
> And, I am so excited about being able to post pics easily from my phone.  It's the little things in life!!



The glossimer looks great! I was thinking of getting that one or in giggle. I saw the spring line. I saw the spring line and I am thinking of getting May and June. I think the next time I go to a Chanel counter, I am going to splurge badly.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got my Spring items today, love them all. Someone asked about the blush, I am fair and it is a lovely pink blush - no peach at all. I got the Charme lipstick another pretty pink, but definately a Spring/Summer color. Also got the Grenat Liner, it's a glossy burgundy shade. It applies easily compared to my other Stylo Yeux liners, maybe because it's new?


----------



## penelope tree

it'sanaddiction said:


> Got my Spring items today, love them all. Someone asked about the blush, I am fair and it is a lovely pink blush - no peach at all. I got the Charme lipstick another pretty pink, but definately a Spring/Summer color. Also got the Grenat Liner, it's a glossy burgundy shade. It applies easily compared to my other Stylo Yeux liners, maybe because it's new?



The blusher and eyeliner sound great.


----------



## penelope tree

Can someone tell me a bit about fantasme eyeshadow? I wasn't planning to get it because I don't like white/silver eyeshadow. The pics I saw on blogs looked quite white from a distance, and then sparkling silver glitter up close. But when I saw the SA wearing it at the counter, it looked way more sheer and like multicolour glitter rather than silver, which is what I am after. Do other people find it more opaque and silver or sheer and multicolour? Any help appreaciated!


----------



## creditcardfire

It'sanaddiction - do you find the colour in your photos is an accurate representation? I already knew I wanted the Charme lippie and was also contemplating the blush after seeing swatches on blogs (the original advertising photo from Chanel made it look way too warm/coral for me) - if your photo is accurate, then it looks cool-toned and I want it.  Also gonna grab the May and June polishes...


----------



## LovesYSL

it'sanaddiction said:


> Got my Spring items today, love them all. Someone asked about the blush, I am fair and it is a lovely pink blush - no peach at all. I got the Charme lipstick another pretty pink, but definately a Spring/Summer color. Also got the Grenat Liner, it's a glossy burgundy shade. It applies easily compared to my other Stylo Yeux liners, maybe because it's new?



Gorgeous! I need that blush!


----------



## jmh

penelope tree said:


> Can someone tell me a bit about fantasme eyeshadow? I wasn't planning to get it because I don't like white/silver eyeshadow. The pics I saw on blogs looked quite white from a distance, and then sparkling silver glitter up close. But when I saw the SA wearing it at the counter, it looked way more sheer and like multicolour glitter rather than silver, which is what I am after. Do other people find it more opaque and silver or sheer and multicolour? Any help appreaciated!



I think it is sheer and really wouldn't work well all by itself. I like to layer on top of something else for a nice elegant sparkle. I like it because it never looks crepey on my lids like some frostier shadows do.


----------



## devoted7

Is the Chanel gwp over 150$ still going on at nordies?


----------



## penelope tree

jmh said:


> I think it is sheer and really wouldn't work well all by itself. I like to layer on top of something else for a nice elegant sparkle. I like it because it never looks crepey on my lids like some frostier shadows do.



thanks! I'm actually looking for a sheer glitter, but I want it to look sparkly rather than silver. So it might work for me.


----------



## sweetart

devoted7 said:


> Is the Chanel gwp over 150$ still going on at nordies?



there was a gwp? i just spent $250 and didnt get anything


----------



## it'sanaddiction

creditcardfire said:


> It'sanaddiction - do you find the colour in your photos is an accurate representation? I already knew I wanted the Charme lippie and was also contemplating the blush after seeing swatches on blogs (the original advertising photo from Chanel made it look way too warm/coral for me) - if your photo is accurate, then it looks cool-toned and I want it.  Also gonna grab the May and June polishes...


 
Yes, I'd say they are pretty accurate. To me the blush looks exact, the lipstick is the same tone only lighter.

I've been searching for the right pink shadow and I just ordered the Rose De Mai. I hope it's not too warm but at least it's not glittery like the last pink I tried. I had NARS Baby Girl, whoa! Huge gold glitters, it went back!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just want to add that if anyone has the Grenat Liner, try it with gold metallics. I've been playing around to find the perfect Holiday eye and the Grenat looks great with golds and bronzes.


----------



## devoted7

sweetart said:


> there was a gwp? i just spent $250 and didnt get anything



Hmmm. Maybe not....or I read wrong a few pages back. Lol


----------



## 19flowers

it'sanaddiction said:


> I've been searching for the right pink shadow and I just ordered the Rose De Mai. I hope it's not too warm but at least it's not glittery like the last pink I tried. I had NARS Baby Girl, whoa! Huge gold glitters, it went back!


 

I bought Rose de Mai today and I think you'll like it.    It's not warm and not cool -- I'd call it a neutral pink.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thanks 19flowers, happy to hear that!


----------



## Beenie

Ugh I want Santa to bring me the entire Brompton Rd collection and all of spring....pinks and spring collections in general are my biggest weakness!


----------



## mspera

Beenie said:
			
		

> Ugh I want Santa to bring me the entire Brompton Rd collection and all of spring....pinks and spring collections in general are my biggest weakness!



Hey Beenie!! Great to "see" you!!  I love pinks too! May polish, coco baume, and the Brompton road blush / highlighter are making their way to me today - 

Still need to get to Nordstrom to check out spring irl and get a new shade of foundation, but have been so busy with work.


----------



## Beenie

mspera said:
			
		

> Hey Beenie!! Great to "see" you!!  I love pinks too! May polish, coco baume, and the Brompton road blush / highlighter are making their way to me today -
> 
> Still need to get to Nordstrom to check out spring irl and get a new shade of foundation, but have been so busy with work.



Hi love, how are ya?  I miss all my friends on tpf!  You lucky duck, you always get stuff I want. I Am going to try to he good and wait until after Christmas to buy anything tho. Tell me what I NEED when you get your goodies!


----------



## Bethc

Beenie said:


> Hi love, how are ya?  I miss all my friends on tpf!  You lucky duck, you always get stuff I want. I Am going to try to he good and wait until after Christmas to buy anything tho. Tell me what I NEED when you get your goodies!



Beenie!!!!  How are you?   

I got Brompton road today, it's really pretty!


----------



## nicci404

Beenie said:


> Ugh I want Santa to bring me the entire Brompton Rd collection and all of spring....pinks and spring collections in general are my biggest weakness!



hi Beenie! Long time no see  skip all the make-up and save up and buy a Chanel purse! so then you can put all your Chanel goodies in your new purse


----------



## mspera

Hey lovelies!! I have some new Chanel goodies to share!

Brompton road blush / highlighting powder

Rouge coco baume

Le vernis in may

I love everything -- the lip balm feels amazing on, Brompton road is a fabulous pink - cant wait to do my makeup with it tomorrow and the may polish is gorgeous!!! Love!


----------



## Beenie

Bethc said:


> Beenie!!!! How are you?
> 
> I got Brompton road today, it's really pretty!


 
Hi *Bethc*! I am well but sooooo busy for the last few months. I have a job now where there is NO internet so I am lost w/o my tPF! I miss all of the comaraderie around here! I am so happy you got B. Rd. I am debating if I can wait until after Christmas for it or if I'll be OK if it sells out.  Do you love it?



nicci404 said:


> hi Beenie! Long time no see  skip all the make-up and save up and buy a Chanel purse! so then you can put all your Chanel goodies in your new purse


 
Hi hunnie! I know, it is crazy not being "here" all day now but I love my new job. Funny you bring up the bag; DH and I were at the mall (VERY rare, he hides from mall time) and we went into Chanel and he LOVED the 2 bags I want on my wishlist and then he saw the price and said NO WAY.  I told him he should've bought them 3 years ago when I asked!  Beenie will probably never own a Chanel or an Hermes but she shall live .  How have you been?



mspera said:


> Hey lovelies!! I have some new Chanel goodies to share!
> 
> Brompton road blush / highlighting powder
> 
> Rouge coco baume
> 
> Le vernis in may
> 
> I love everything -- the lip balm feels amazing on, Brompton road is a fabulous pink - cant wait to do my makeup with it tomorrow and the may polish is gorgeous!!! Love!


 
I was hoping you would tell me you hated all of it . But I am happy you love it all...


----------



## amyluvsshopping

Hi, so here's my problem, I sold someone two Chanel bags, one back in early august and one early September. The first bag I had posted on ebay and they contacted me to see if I would sell for cheaper if they paid directly through paypal, I agreed and they sent me the payment as personal. She told me she was happy with the bag so I contacted her in September to see if she was interested in another Chanel bag I was selling. She bought it from me through paypal and sent me two personal payments for it. She just contacted me yesterday after having the bags for 3-4 months and is saying they are not authentic and is threating to call the police or bring me to court if I don't refund her. I sent her a email proving I got the first bag authenticated at etinceler authentications and the second one I sent her several clear close up pics of the bag before she bought it. What should I do about this? Shouldn't she have contacted me sooner if she was not happy with the bags? How do I know she hasent worn the bags, damaged them or just has buyers remorse, I mean it has been 3-4 months since she got them. What should I do?


----------



## maggielvcat

Is the Brompton road powder a blusher or more of a highlight powder? Looks beautiful mspera!!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

amyluvsshopping said:


> Hi, so here's my problem, I sold someone two Chanel bags, one back in early august and one early September. The first bag I had posted on ebay and they contacted me to see if I would sell for cheaper if they paid directly through paypal, I agreed and they sent me the payment as personal. She told me she was happy with the bag so I contacted her in September to see if she was interested in another Chanel bag I was selling. She bought it from me through paypal and sent me two personal payments for it. She just contacted me yesterday after having the bags for 3-4 months and is saying they are not authentic and is threating to call the police or bring me to court if I don't refund her. I sent her a email proving I got the first bag authenticated at etinceler authentications and the second one I sent her several clear close up pics of the bag before she bought it. What should I do about this? Shouldn't she have contacted me sooner if she was not happy with the bags? How do I know she hasent worn the bags, damaged them or just has buyers remorse, I mean it has been 3-4 months since she got them. What should I do?



If you have proof that the bag was authenticated, then you shouldn't worry. Just make sure to keep all receipts and proofs that the bags were authenticated by a professional.

If she really does go to court about this issue, I still wouldn't worry about it, since you said you have proof that the bags were authenticated. I wouldn't refund her the money because she might send a ruined bag back to you. Therefore, if she does goes to court about this issue, it really is in your best interest.


----------



## glitterpear83

I picked up some Chanel goodies today.  I'm pretty new to the brand so tried to get a good assortment.







Le Vernis in 587 Rouge Carat
Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss in 517 Triomphal
Le Crayon Yeux in 66 Brun Cuivre


----------



## 19flowers

amyluvsshopping said:


> Hi, so here's my problem, I sold someone two Chanel bags, one back in early august and one early September. The first bag I had posted on ebay and they contacted me to see if I would sell for cheaper if they paid directly through paypal, I agreed and they sent me the payment as personal. She told me she was happy with the bag so I contacted her in September to see if she was interested in another Chanel bag I was selling. She bought it from me through paypal and sent me two personal payments for it. She just contacted me yesterday after having the bags for 3-4 months and is saying they are not authentic and is threating to call the police or bring me to court if I don't refund her. I sent her a email proving I got the first bag authenticated at etinceler authentications and the second one I sent her several clear close up pics of the bag before she bought it. What should I do about this? Shouldn't she have contacted me sooner if she was not happy with the bags? How do I know she hasent worn the bags, damaged them or just has buyers remorse, I mean it has been 3-4 months since she got them. What should I do?


 

You will probably get more response if you post this in the eBay section of tPF.   Even though it's not an eBay sale, it does involve Paypal and I think you'll get more advice from there -- Good Luck!!


----------



## sjunky13

I got the whole collection. The quad is so pretty! Or course the blush is pretty as well.

I had the Bramton Road . I ordered 3 of them from Harrods. I have an extra two. Trying to think of who to gift them too?

Now excited for the Summer stuff. LOL.


----------



## nicci404

Beenie said:


> Hi *Bethc*! I am well but sooooo busy for the last few months. I have a job now where there is NO internet so I am lost w/o my tPF! I miss all of the comaraderie around here! I am so happy you got B. Rd. I am debating if I can wait until after Christmas for it or if I'll be OK if it sells out.  Do you love it?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hunnie! I know, it is crazy not being "here" all day now but I love my new job. Funny you bring up the bag; DH and I were at the mall (VERY rare, he hides from mall time) and we went into Chanel and he LOVED the 2 bags I want on my wishlist and then he saw the price and said NO WAY.  I told him he should've bought them 3 years ago when I asked!  Beenie will probably never own a Chanel or an Hermes but she shall live .  How have you been?
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping you would tell me you hated all of it . But I am happy you love it all...



I miss seeing you around but I'm glad you like your new position, I was thinking about that last week. I'm good. I need to start on my xmas shopping though. Hmmm, if no purse ask for sunglasses  I tried on a few last weekend but wasn't sure if it was worth it since I would be the only one who knew there were Chanel


----------



## nicci404

mspera said:


> Hey lovelies!! I have some new Chanel goodies to share!
> 
> Brompton road blush / highlighting powder
> 
> Rouge coco baume
> 
> Le vernis in may
> 
> I love everything -- the lip balm feels amazing on, Brompton road is a fabulous pink - cant wait to do my makeup with it tomorrow and the may polish is gorgeous!!! Love!



did you buy the blush from the spring collection too? I want *both* but I know I don't need both...ugh


----------



## nicci404

rynamyn said:


> I picked up some Chanel goodies today.  I'm pretty new to the brand so tried to get a good assortment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le Vernis in 587 Rouge Carat
> Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss in 517 Triomphal
> Le Crayon Yeux in 66 Brun Cuivre



welcome! excellent choices, I love Rouge Carat. I love those shades of red with sparkle.


----------



## mspera

nicci404 said:
			
		

> did you buy the blush from the spring collection too? I want both but I know I don't need both...ugh



Nicci - I haven't gotten it - yet!   I wanted to see that one irl before I snap it up -- I wore Brompton road today and it's not as pigmented as I would have thought, but so gorgeous!! 

My mother in law asked hubby the other day if there were any other small things he knew I wanted for christmas and one of the things I mentioned was the blush  and a coco shine lippie. So, maybe it will make its way to me  if not, will need to go see my fave Chanel gal and check it out


----------



## Bethc

I love rouge carat!!  I have it on my fingers and toes right now!!   It's such a beautiful color and a great red for me!

From the Knightsbridge collection, I got the Brompton. Road highlighter and the gloss ( I'm not loving the gloss, but I haven't tried it yet).

From Spring, I the e/s quad, the blush, the grenat eyeliner and April, May, June nps.  While the quad looks similar to others, the colors are really special.  The Beauty Look book has some great comparisons to other quads I have,

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/12/chanel-eclosion-quadra-eyeshadow.html


----------



## Camellia Pearl

Anyone know when the spring makeup collection comes out in the UK? Thanks!


----------



## luxforme

After seeing more swatches of the spring collection, I want to pick up Flirt and the Grenat eyeliner.  Some the of glosses look sheer besides Bagatelle. The blush is so pretty but is it warm or cool tone? I can't tell from these swatches. Has anyone tried it or see it IRL?

http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.com/2011/12/chanel-spring-2012-collection-swatches.html

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/12/chanel-blush-horizon-de-chanel-soft.html


----------



## pond23

^ Grenat and the two lip liners have been added to my wish list!


----------



## hannahsophia

I was able to snap some promo pics today from the chanel les roses and chanel summer 2012 collections. Too big to upload to the forum: 

chanel les roses and chanel summer 2012


----------



## creditcardfire

Just purchased May, June, the Bagatelle glossimer and the blush. I was going to also go for Charme and Rose Topaz, but I don't want to buy those without actually trying them irl, some of the swatches look good, some make me think neither will work for me. Also grabbed Aventure Rouge Coco Shine. Yay!


----------



## 8seventeen19

hannahsophia said:


> I was able to snap some promo pics today from the chanel les roses and chanel summer 2012 collections. Too big to upload to the forum:
> 
> chanel les roses and chanel summer 2012



Polishes are gorgeous!


----------



## hannahsophia

shoeaddictklw said:


> Polishes are gorgeous!



ugh I know! I had trouble leaving the promo photos behind. Feb 2!!!!! and then delight comes out april 2012.


----------



## Beenie

nicci404 said:


> I miss seeing you around but I'm glad you like your new position, I was thinking about that last week. I'm good. I need to start on my xmas shopping though. Hmmm, if no purse ask for sunglasses  I tried on a few last weekend but wasn't sure if it was worth it since I would be the only one who knew there were Chanel


 
I miss you too! And I was thinking about you last week also so that is funny.  The only Chanel I have that is not beauty related are a pair of sunnies and they are the BEST. They are the ONLY brand that makes them dark enough for me so I recommend. And I think their CS is the best hands down.  Get going on that Christmas shopping!



Bethc said:


> I love rouge carat!! I have it on my fingers and toes right now!! It's such a beautiful color and a great red for me!
> 
> From the Knightsbridge collection, I got the Brompton. Road highlighter and the gloss ( I'm not loving the gloss, but I haven't tried it yet).
> 
> From Spring, I the e/s quad, the blush, the grenat eyeliner and April, May, June nps. While the quad looks similar to others, the colors are really special. The Beauty Look book has some great comparisons to other quads I have,
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/12/chanel-eclosion-quadra-eyeshadow.html


 
You got LOTS of great goodies! I am disappointed with the photos I have seen of the gloss since it looks amazing in the tube and almost clear in the tube.  Is that what you found?  LOVE those polishes you got as well!


----------



## kendal

hannahsophia said:


> I was able to snap some promo pics today from the chanel les roses and chanel summer 2012 collections. Too big to upload to the forum:
> 
> chanel les roses and chanel summer 2012


I love this collection!  Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## Star15Rin

hannahsophia said:


> I was able to snap some promo pics today from the chanel les roses and chanel summer 2012 collections. Too big to upload to the forum:
> 
> chanel les roses and chanel summer 2012



Wow! Love this collection, it looks amazing. And it's coming out Feb 2nd? I need to start saving again. I just got a bunch of stuff from spring, so I'm all set with that!


----------



## 8seventeen19

hannahsophia said:


> ugh I know! I had trouble leaving the promo photos behind. Feb 2!!!!! and then delight comes out april 2012.



That soon?! I am not getting any reprieve on my wallet from Chanel!


----------



## nicci404

Beenie said:


> I miss you too! And I was thinking about you last week also so that is funny. The only Chanel I have that is not beauty related are a pair of sunnies and they are the BEST. They are the ONLY brand that makes them dark enough for me so I recommend. And I think their CS is the best hands down. Get going on that Christmas shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> You got LOTS of great goodies! I am disappointed with the photos I have seen of the gloss since it looks amazing in the tube and almost clear in the tube. Is that what you found? LOVE those polishes you got as well!


 
hmm, I will have to look into it more then. Thank you!  oh, I plan to start today for the shopping.


----------



## nicci404

Les Roses - meaning Les Tendres De Chanel in Les Roses? the blush...

If so, I should have waited! I bought that off Ebay awhile ago w/the help of another TPF'er

http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/les-tendres-de-chanel-in-les-roses/


----------



## nicci404

Well, I guess I was good. I just bought the blush...tried April and June but passed.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> Well, I guess I was good. I just bought the blush...tried April and June but passed.


 
The blush is the must have of the collection! I can't believe I passed on the nail polishes. Very unusual for me!


----------



## elisaq

I just came across a blog that talks about two new Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss that came out with the velvets, 65 Euphorique and 64 Exuberance.  Did the US not get these (if they did I totally missed it!)?  I love these glosses and it pains me to think that there are other colors that are not in my purse lol.

Also, I never did see the RAE in Discretion (that was supposed to come out with Triomphal, according to Best Things in Beauty) ... Does anyone have any of these?  TIA!


----------



## BunnySlippers

I missed that too! On the French Chanel site I cannot find them, but on the international (American/ English) one I can.


----------



## Beriloffun

has perfection lumiere broken anyones skin out? Or find it difficult to blend? Any tips for that?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Beriloffun said:


> has perfection lumiere broken anyones skin out? Or find it difficult to blend? Any tips for that?


When I had the national artist do my look, he mixed the PL with a luminizing product from chanel (don't recall the name at this time).  I have sensitive skin, and combination as well but have not had issues with it myself.


----------



## Mademoiselle R

Beriloffun said:


> has perfection lumiere broken anyones skin out? Or find it difficult to blend? Any tips for that?



No breakouts here...and I actually find it relatively easy to work with. However, I do use le blanc de chanel as a primer so maybe that's why it's working for me? Also, i do find that if my skin is not properly moisturized or exfoliated it tends to cling onto dry patches of skin...so in that sense the foundation is a bit of a nuisance.


----------



## elisaq

There are soooo many things I want from the Holiday and Spring collections, I'm praying to Santa that I'll get some dept store gift cards for xmas since I'm sort of broke right now after my xmas shopping.  Not to sound ungrateful, but last year I got a bunch of Trader Joes gift cards from my bfs family, which are great, but they don't sell glossimers there.  I think I've been good this year, but we shall see.

Anyways, I was wondering how the holiday Feerie powder is holding up.  I really wanted  it, but I've been reading mixed reviews about the sparkle factor.  Has anyone here been using it? I'm so curious.  

I did get the Knightsbridge lippies finally, and was surprised at how close these resemble the great (imo) and htf lippies from the Les Pop-up collection from Summer 2010.  Cafemakeup did a nice comparison of Kensington and Super, and of course the glossimer Chelsea is similar to Laser and Pop (bright fluo in tube, colorless on lips).  What excited me most was how close Hyde Park is to Genial (my favorite Rouge Allure which I've spent mad money on for backups, although not as much as I've seen Super sold for!).  Belgravia isn't a dupe for Darling (the other RA from Les Pop-Up which I loved), but it looks more wearable than the two brighter RAs (just like Darling was).  Interesting.  I haven't actually swatched any of these yet, so I may be totally wrong!  I have next week off so I'll try to post some comparison swatches then.  These are all definitely bright lippies, but I think they will be fun to wear next summer.

Happy Holidays to everyone!!  :xtree:


----------



## Maedi

Happy Holidays, *elisaq*. Hope you get lots of Nordis cards  Thanks for the comparison with the Pop Up collection. I remember being so disappointed when they didn't do the orange nail polish and gloss and lipstick that was originally announced. 
I have the Feerie powder and love it. It is very sparkly but totally unique and festive. Gorgeous!


----------



## Beriloffun

Thank you bunnymasseuse & Mademoiselle R, I tried super exfoliating and applying it before my moisturizer dried and it worked out perfectly! 

I got the RCS in flirt, but my mind is on candeur! it was just such a pretty shade of pink! 

And I was wondering if anyone has the Poudre Douce in Peche Tendre? Is it used as an all over powder or just highlighter?


----------



## hannahsophia

elisaq said:


> There are soooo many things I want from the Holiday and Spring collections, I'm praying to Santa that I'll get some dept store gift cards for xmas since I'm sort of broke right now after my xmas shopping.  Not to sound ungrateful, but last year I got a bunch of Trader Joes gift cards from my bfs family, which are great, but they don't sell glossimers there.  I think I've been good this year, but we shall see.
> 
> Anyways, I was wondering how the holiday Feerie powder is holding up.  I really wanted  it, but I've been reading mixed reviews about the sparkle factor.  Has anyone here been using it? I'm so curious.
> 
> I did get the Knightsbridge lippies finally, and was surprised at how close these resemble the great (imo) and htf lippies from the Les Pop-up collection from Summer 2010.  Cafemakeup did a nice comparison of Kensington and Super, and of course the glossimer Chelsea is similar to Laser and Pop (bright fluo in tube, colorless on lips).  What excited me most was how close Hyde Park is to Genial (my favorite Rouge Allure which I've spent mad money on for backups, although not as much as I've seen Super sold for!).  Belgravia isn't a dupe for Darling (the other RA from Les Pop-Up which I loved), but it looks more wearable than the two brighter RAs (just like Darling was).  Interesting.  I haven't actually swatched any of these yet, so I may be totally wrong!  I have next week off so I'll try to post some comparison swatches then.  These are all definitely bright lippies, but I think they will be fun to wear next summer.
> 
> Happy Holidays to everyone!!  :xtree:


oooo thanks for the comparison!!! I would love to see your swatches - especially of belgravia. I have been holding off ordering it - trying to convince myself I don't need it. Happy holidays!


----------



## Prufrock613

I'm late to the party but, I finally got my first Coco Shine!  I resisted all summer, mostly b/c people complained about the staying power.  I picked up Deauville and it leaves a beautiful stain behind.  The color was still there after lunch, minus the shine.  I can live with that!  Now I need many, many more...


----------



## mspera

Prufrock613 said:
			
		

> I'm late to the party but, I finally got my first Coco Shine!  I resisted all summer, mostly b/c people complained about the staying power.  I picked up Deauville and it leaves a beautiful stain behind.  The color was still there after lunch, minus the shine.  I can live with that!  Now I need many, many more...



Love the coco shines - my first was romance, then boy (my favorite), and I think royallieu is under the tree 

From a lovely tpf'er, I got the little sample pack of coco shines and loved using those. 

The formula is fabulous.  Oh! And I picked up the coco baume lip balm. It's amazing 

Can't wait to see the spring colors irl.


----------



## chynxi_a

oops wrong thread lol


----------



## chynxi_a

hannahsophia said:


> I was able to snap some promo pics today from the chanel les roses and chanel summer 2012 collections. Too big to upload to the forum:
> 
> chanel les roses and chanel summer 2012



I'm in love with that nail polish!!


----------



## Prufrock613

mspera said:


> Love the coco shines - my first was romance, then boy (my favorite), and I think royallieu is under the tree
> 
> From a lovely tpf'er, I got the little sample pack of coco shines and loved using those.
> 
> The formula is fabulous.  Oh! And I picked up the coco baume lip balm. It's amazing
> 
> Can't wait to see the spring colors irl.


Ohh, I almost got the balm today.  How do you like it?  Is it very moisturizing?  I have been a tried and true Kiehl's lip balm (in the pot) for 15+ years and have been trying to find something fantastic in non pot form.

Boy is next on my list and Biarritz.
I hope Royallieu is waiting for you!


----------



## mspera

Prufrock613 said:


> Ohh, I almost got the balm today.  How do you like it?  Is it very moisturizing?  I have been a tried and true Kiehl's lip balm (in the pot) for 15+ years and have been trying to find something fantastic in non pot form.
> 
> Boy is next on my list and Biarritz.
> I hope Royallieu is waiting for you!



I really like the Coco Baume -- alot -- its great for an "in the tube / quick apply" type of balm.  Not too thick and has that nice Coco Shine scent.  I am liking it better than Baume Levres (which I usually prep my lips with before doing my makeup for the day).  I love Kiehl's #1 -- it is thick, but is lovely.  (I use the one in the tube occasionally, but would love to try the one in the pot). 

Rosebud Salve is another in a pot one that I really like.  I keep Coco Baume on my desk here at work with me (I work at home) - and I use it during the day / and get to look at the pretty Chanel packaging.  Smiles!


----------



## mspera

^ Edit that - but too late, I like Coco Baume better than Soin Tendre Levres (in the tube)

Baume Levres (in the pot) - I keep by my bed and alternate between that and Rosebud Salve at nighttime.


----------



## misstrine85

mspera said:


> Love the coco shines - my first was romance, then boy (my favorite), and I think royallieu is under the tree
> 
> From a lovely tpf'er, I got the little sample pack of coco shines and loved using those.
> 
> The formula is fabulous. Oh! And I picked up the coco baume lip balm. It's amazing
> 
> Can't wait to see the spring colors irl.


 
Romance was also my first RCS, and then Boy as well. But after that I got Monte Carlo.


----------



## LovesYSL

I was given the Coco Mademoiselle velvet body oil for Christmas and I'm super excited to try it out!


----------



## cassandra22007

Hi ladies! Haven't checked in here in awhile, but I just got a few pieces from the Spring collection and I got home and noticed they gave me one item by mistake  ... I had asked for the LE striped blush, but I opened up the bag and it was not the blush but the Poudre Universelle Compacte in Jasmin. It looks like a beautiful powder, but I'm not sure if I should keep it and then just buy the blush later. Does anyone have this powder? 

The problem is that I don't know when I will have time to return it to the store (I'm out of town for the holidays so that definitely limits things a little, and the store is an hour away from where I'm staying so i don't want to have to make a special trip). I'd like to at least try it and see if I like it but I'm not sure if I can return it after I use it. 

I'm a little annoyed because I really wanted that blush N.O.W. and I don't really have an extra $50 right for a powder I probably won't wear every day, plus I need to get a new Double Perfection which I DO wear every day. I wish I'd checked my items in the parking lot of the mall like I usually do, but I was in a hurry. UGH!!! Sorry for ranting!


----------



## Maedi

Sorry about that mix-up, *cassandra*. That is definitely annoying. I tried the powder in the mall and liked how velvety and soft it was - the sparkles didn't show up on my skin which I thought was good. That said, I don't think it's a necessity - the blush, however, you do need. It is such an uplifting, pretty pink.


----------



## amag520

cassandra22007 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! Haven't checked in here in awhile, but I just got a few pieces from the Spring collection and I got home and noticed they gave me one item by mistake  ... I had asked for the LE striped blush, but I opened up the bag and it was not the blush but the Poudre Universelle Compacte in Jasmin. It looks like a beautiful powder, but I'm not sure if I should keep it and then just buy the blush later. Does anyone have this powder?
> 
> The problem is that I don't know when I will have time to return it to the store (I'm out of town for the holidays so that definitely limits things a little, and the store is an hour away from where I'm staying so i don't want to have to make a special trip). I'd like to at least try it and see if I like it but I'm not sure if I can return it after I use it.
> 
> I'm a little annoyed because I really wanted that blush N.O.W. and I don't really have an extra $50 right for a powder I probably won't wear every day, plus I need to get a new Double Perfection which I DO wear every day. I wish I'd checked my items in the parking lot of the mall like I usually do, but I was in a hurry. UGH!!! Sorry for ranting!



How frustrating!! Sorry to hear about that . I try to Always watch them get the items and pull it out to check, specially for eyeshadows.  Hope you get it exchanged soon!

I too just picked up a couple of spring items! I nabbed the Tigerlily eyeshadow and June nail polish. The eyeshadow is very subtle but I think I'll like it. I'm still mixed on the polish but it looks like I can definitely wear it to work.


----------



## mspera

cassandra22007 said:


> Hi ladies! Haven't checked in here in awhile, but I just got a few pieces from the Spring collection and I got home and noticed they gave me one item by mistake  ... I had asked for the LE striped blush, but I opened up the bag and it was not the blush but the Poudre Universelle Compacte in Jasmin. It looks like a beautiful powder, but I'm not sure if I should keep it and then just buy the blush later. Does anyone have this powder?
> 
> The problem is that I don't know when I will have time to return it to the store (I'm out of town for the holidays so that definitely limits things a little, and the store is an hour away from where I'm staying so i don't want to have to make a special trip). I'd like to at least try it and see if I like it but I'm not sure if I can return it after I use it.
> 
> I'm a little annoyed because I really wanted that blush N.O.W. and I don't really have an extra $50 right for a powder I probably won't wear every day, plus I need to get a new Double Perfection which I DO wear every day. I wish I'd checked my items in the parking lot of the mall like I usually do, but I was in a hurry. UGH!!! Sorry for ranting!



Sorry that happened to you -- I would be bummed too.  Especially since the blush is an item you have been wanting.  I don't have the Jasmin powder, but I do have the blush  It is fabulous -- just a lovely pink.  I have worn it the past few days since I got it for Christmas.  

Hope things work out for you.  Oooh, what else did you get from Spring? 

EDIT:  I cruised on over to my other favorite thread "Chanel on your nails" and read about your great Chanel haul.  Congrats on everything.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

cassandra22007 said:


> Hi ladies! Haven't checked in here in awhile, but I just got a few pieces from the Spring collection and I got home and noticed they gave me one item by mistake  ... I had asked for the LE striped blush, but I opened up the bag and it was not the blush but the Poudre Universelle Compacte in Jasmin. It looks like a beautiful powder, but I'm not sure if I should keep it and then just buy the blush later. Does anyone have this powder?
> 
> The problem is that I don't know when I will have time to return it to the store (I'm out of town for the holidays so that definitely limits things a little, and the store is an hour away from where I'm staying so i don't want to have to make a special trip). I'd like to at least try it and see if I like it but I'm not sure if I can return it after I use it.
> 
> I'm a little annoyed because I really wanted that blush N.O.W. and I don't really have an extra $50 right for a powder I probably won't wear every day, plus I need to get a new Double Perfection which I DO wear every day. I wish I'd checked my items in the parking lot of the mall like I usually do, but I was in a hurry. UGH!!! Sorry for ranting!


I know at my local store the Jasmin sold out really fast, it's good for medium skin types, I'm fair so it's not my thing but has been picked up by quite a few ladies so far!

I have the blush, I think it's great for my fair skin tone w/o being overly pink on me.


----------



## jmh

cassandra22007 said:


> The problem is that I don't know when I will have time to return it to the store (I'm out of town for the holidays so that definitely limits things a little, and the store is an hour away from where I'm staying so i don't want to have to make a special trip). I'd like to at least try it and see if I like it but I'm not sure if I can return it after I use it.




Call the store and see if you can ship it back to them for return or exchange for the Horizon's Blush.  I have done this before with no problems.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Gifted for Xmas:
www.i974.photo






bucket.com
Coco Blue, Blue Boy, Lagons eyeshadow quad, Pirate


----------



## Nat

^ Pretty colors!

I bought the eyelash curler today, love the big box it came in. I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## greenteacups

Bought yet another Rouge Allure Velvet #36. Bought the Horizon blush, too. And a whole ton of skincare products. So excited to try the Chanel skincare, I've heard great things.


----------



## dotty8

I got The Pink Explosion blush (finally decided to take the plunge, I normally don't wear blushes, but this one looked cute) and Rouge Noir nail polish yesterday 

Still waiting for the Spring nail polishes


----------



## Lady Stardust

Finally picked up Paradis Rouge Coco today!  Can't wait to wear this!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Lady Stardust said:


> Finally picked up Paradis Rouge Coco today!  Can't wait to wear this!



I also picked up Paradis and the light pink RCS when I visited the Chanel counter after picking out spring stuff only a week prior.


----------



## airina666

Just bought Rouge Coco Shine in Monte Carlo 62 - my second Chanel lipstick


----------



## cassandra22007

Maedi said:


> Sorry about that mix-up, *cassandra*. That is definitely annoying. I tried the powder in the mall and liked how velvety and soft it was - the sparkles didn't show up on my skin which I thought was good. That said, I don't think it's a necessity - the blush, however, you do need. It is such an uplifting, pretty pink.



Jasmin looks beautiful and I've been staring at it and tempted to at least try it and see if I like it, but I just don't see myself wearing it very often and definitely not enough to justify the price. I definitely need that blush!!! 



amag520 said:


> How frustrating!! Sorry to hear about that . I try to Always watch them get the items and pull it out to check, specially for eyeshadows.  Hope you get it exchanged soon!
> 
> I too just picked up a couple of spring items! I nabbed the Tigerlily eyeshadow and June nail polish. The eyeshadow is very subtle but I think I'll like it. I'm still mixed on the polish but it looks like I can definitely wear it to work.



I pretty much always pull out my items as soon as I get to the parking lot to admire them, but I just didn't do it this time! Guess I'll be sure and do that in the future!! The Tigerlilly eyeshadow looked sooo pretty on the display and I almost got it, still thinking about it but not sure if that color will go well with my skin tone. Sometimes orangy-pinks look weird on me. 



mspera said:


> Sorry that happened to you -- I would be bummed too.  Especially since the blush is an item you have been wanting.  I don't have the Jasmin powder, but I do have the blush  It is fabulous -- just a lovely pink.  I have worn it the past few days since I got it for Christmas.
> 
> Hope things work out for you.  Oooh, what else did you get from Spring?
> 
> EDIT:  I cruised on over to my other favorite thread "Chanel on your nails" and read about your great Chanel haul.  Congrats on everything.



I definitely LOVE LOVE LOVE the eye quad and eye liner! I wore them today! 



bunnymasseuse said:


> I know at my local store the Jasmin sold out really fast, it's good for medium skin types, I'm fair so it's not my thing but has been picked up by quite a few ladies so far!
> 
> I have the blush, I think it's great for my fair skin tone w/o being overly pink on me.



I think Jasmin would work on my skin and the fact that it is LE made it tempting to keep. If I didn't really need a new Double Perfection now I probably would just keep it. 



jmh said:


> Call the store and see if you can ship it back to them for return or exchange for the Horizon's Blush.  I have done this before with no problems.



I'm going to try to return it to the same department store but in a different town (its Von Maur, they generally have really good customer service policies). If they don't let me do it, I should have some free time next week before I go back to DC, or if not I suppose I could send it to them.


----------



## dotty8

Lady Stardust said:


> Finally picked up Paradis Rouge Coco today! Can't wait to wear this!


 
Looks nice!  

Are there any new colors for *Coco Shine* for Spring 2012 maybe? I think there's Flirt if I'm not mistaken? Is this the only new color or are there some other ones as well? We don't have the spring collection here yet so I haven't seen it IRL


----------



## babyontheway

dotty8 said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> Are there any new colors for *Coco Shine* for Spring 2012 maybe? I think there's Flirt if I'm not mistaken? Is this the only new color or are there some other ones as well? We don't have the spring collection here yet so I haven't seen it IRL


 
There is also coco shine in candeur- it is a very light pink.  I love it.  I have pigmented lips, so it is my go to for natural lip look


----------



## dotty8

Tnx .. I googled it and it looks cute


----------



## misstrine85

I got RCS in Bonheur yesterday. My 4th RCS. I really love them 

It started out with my mom needing a new lippie, she already got Boy. And there was a 20% off all lipsticks and polishes. So she fell in love with Bonheur.

So did I, and our Friend, during lunch, but there was only one left at that store, so I had to get it at another one. Was relieved when I finally had it in my hand. Phew...


----------



## penelope tree

Hope everyone had a great christmas! Did anyone get any chanel treats? I had fantasme on my list but didn't get it, so I got it yesterday with some xmas money. haven't used it properly yet but looking forward to.


----------



## pupeluv

An oldie but new to me, Chanel Quadra Eyeshadow in Winter Nights


----------



## penelope tree

pupeluv said:


> An oldie but new to me, Chanel Quadra Eyeshadow in Winter Nights



that looks so pretty, haven't seen it before.


----------



## ipudgybear

penelope tree said:


> Hope everyone had a great christmas! Did anyone get any chanel treats? I had fantasme on my list but didn't get it, so I got it yesterday with some xmas money. haven't used it properly yet but looking forward to.


I wasn't able to go to a Chanel counter but I am planning to do some Chanel shopping with my Christmas money. 


pupeluv said:


> An oldie but new to me, Chanel Quadra Eyeshadow in Winter Nights


Wow, that's a gorgeous palette.


----------



## skydive nikki

pupeluv said:


> An oldie but new to me, Chanel Quadra Eyeshadow in Winter Nights



Love this!  I need to go check it out irl


----------



## pond23

pupeluv said:


> An oldie but new to me, Chanel Quadra Eyeshadow in Winter Nights



^ Winter Nights is fabulous! It is one of my favorite quads!


----------



## glitterpear83

Any Canadians know when the spring collection will be available here?  I went to Murale yesterday & the girl didn't know anything about it   I'm wanting to pick up a couple of the nail polishes & don't want to miss out.


----------



## fashionista.

My latest Chanel purchase: Estompe Éclat Corrective Concealer Stick in 10 Beige Clair.







I bought it today at Sephora, with a 23% discount!  I love the packaging (looks just like a lipstick), gives fair coverage to dark under eyes and is not too cakey.
I hope this one will be a keeper! It is so hard for me to find a decent concealer!​


----------



## skydive nikki

Wait...Chanel at Sephora???  I have not seen that lately?


----------



## fashionista.

Yes, Chanel is sold at Sephora in Portugal! Doesn't that happen everywhere else? It's great because of the frequent discounts


----------



## Mademoiselle R

fashionista. said:


> Yes, Chanel is sold at Sephora in Portugal! Doesn't that happen everywhere else? It's great because of the frequent discounts



You are so lucky! Chanel is not sold in Sephora in the states AND it never goes on sale here!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Yes, So jealous!  I wish Sephora here had Chanel.


----------



## pupeluv

penelope tree said:


> that looks so pretty, haven't seen it before.


 


ipudgybear said:


> I wasn't able to go to a Chanel counter but I am planning to do some Chanel shopping with my Christmas money.
> 
> Wow, that's a gorgeous palette.


 


skydive nikki said:


> Love this! I need to go check it out irl


 


pond23 said:


> ^ Winter Nights is fabulous! It is one of my favorite quads!


 
Thank you ladies, I'm wearing it today and I really like it  and OMG I can't imagine Sephora carrying Chanel.


----------



## fashionista.

I had no idea it wasn't usual for Sephora to sell Chanel! A lot of beauty shops in Portugal carry Chanel, Yves Saint Laurent, Dior... not just Sephora, it's really common! On the other hand, we don't have an exclusive Chanel shop, which is a bummer!


----------



## gre8dane

skydive nikki said:


> ^^Yes, So jealous! I wish Sephora here had Chanel.


 
Can you imagine the Sephora F&F sale!!  



fashionista. said:


> I had no idea it wasn't usual for Sephora to sell Chanel! A lot of beauty shops in Portugal carry Chanel, Yves Saint Laurent, Dior... not just Sephora, it's really common! On the other hand, we don't have an exclusive Chanel shop, which is a bummer!


 
In the US, Chanel is only sold at the large department stores.  Last I was in Germany, I noticed Chanel was sold everywhere makeup is sold, department store or Ulta/Sephora type shop!


----------



## Nat

I'd love to try the *Chanel Rouge Coco Baume lip balm*, but it won't be released here until end of January/beginning of February. Boo!


----------



## Kansashalo

gre8dane said:


> Can you imagine the Sephora F&F sale!!
> 
> 
> 
> In the US, Chanel is only sold at the large department stores.  Last I was in Germany, I noticed Chanel was sold everywhere makeup is sold, department store or Ulta/Sephora type shop!



The last time I was in Sephora chatting with one of the MA, he said that there is talks of bringing Chanel makeup to Sephora (US).  So who knows...


----------



## EatWhenIDie

I'm currently 'watching' a Chanel nail polish on eBay. It's a beautiful inky-blue colour. *dies*


----------



## bellana

Just got the Chanel Spring Palette.


----------



## Mademoiselle R

bellana said:


> View attachment 1554443
> 
> 
> Just got the Chanel Spring Palette.



I didn't know there was a Chanel Spring Palette! Where did you buy it?


----------



## NormanBoughman

Hello all, not sure if this is the right place for this but I was wondering if this compact is authentic? Ive seen another one but the colors are square, not round. Really want to get it but dont want to buy it if its not real! TIA!


----------



## NormanBoughman

Oops sorry, forgot to post the link. 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...+of+paradise+chanel&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## skydive nikki

^^I know the European quads are round and the American quads are square.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

NormanBoughman said:


> Oops sorry, forgot to post the link.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...+of+paradise+chanel&_sacat=See-All-Categories


Maybe try this thread to see if anyone can authenticate?

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/authenticate-this-beauty-items-338504-5.html


----------



## bellana

Mademoiselle R said:


> I didn't know there was a Chanel Spring Palette! Where did you buy it?


I actually got it from the Chanel website


----------



## penelope tree

I know there are already plenty of reviews on the illusion d'ombre eyeshadows, but I love fantasme and it wears very well. I use a paint pot underneath and do a thin-ish layer. It looks amazing under bright lights and no fall-out on application.


----------



## cassandra22007

Well I went to return Jasmin and get the blush but of course the store was sold out of the blush! Thankfully they were able to locate one and have it sent to me! The SA said it flew off the shelves and if I wanted it I should NOT wait, so I'm glad it is safely on its way to me finally!

I am really loving Eclosion and Garnet eyeliner. I've had a chance to wear them a few times now and there are definitely a lot of ways to wear Eclosion.


----------



## enjee

does anyone here shop at holt renfrew on bloor for chanel cosmetics? (canada) I want to find a good MA/SA...
last time I did my "make-over" event for 2011 holiday collection, it was a nightmare 
omg THE WORST SA I EVER MET! she literally stung my face with her brushes ;(


----------



## lolakitten

rynamyn said:


> Any Canadians know when the spring collection will be available here?  I went to Murale yesterday & the girl didn't know anything about it   I'm wanting to pick up a couple of the nail polishes & don't want to miss out.



I was just told the 9th @ Holts.


----------



## Northergirl

enjee said:


> does anyone here shop at holt renfrew on bloor for chanel cosmetics? (canada) I want to find a good MA/SA...
> last time I did my "make-over" event for 2011 holiday collection, it was a nightmare
> omg THE WORST SA I EVER MET! she literally stung my face with her brushes ;(


 
I despise Holts! Go to The Bay, the Chanel SA are nicer.


----------



## enjee

Northergirl said:


> I despise Holts! Go to The Bay, the Chanel SA are nicer.


 I know... Chanel SA @ The Bay are actually nicer but they launch the spring collection in Feb...


----------



## AndyLVoe

soo I bought the Vitalumiere foundation.. perfect color.. I love it for the first hour.. then its a basic oil slick on my face.  I have used it a few times, the first time I tried it on, I was in love with the way it went on and how good my skin looked, although after an hour I found myself touching my face, because it felt so oily, and soon enough my make-up was gone.. So to give it a fair shot I tried it on again today, and the same thing.. yes it makes you look radiant.. BUT then it makes me look oily after about an hour and it basically disappears.. I was wondering if I could return it, Ive never had to return anything at the Chanel counter, and normally if its not my favorite thing I can live with it.. but this just stinks.. it cost me 58 dollars, and I still need a foundation.. I usually wear the Mat Lumiere, maybe I could get an exchange? I dont know.. I bought it at the Bay here in Canada? what do you think?


----------



## lolakitten

Northergirl said:


> I despise Holts! Go to The Bay, the Chanel SA are nicer.



That's so funny! Here the Bay SAs are rude or aloof at best - like they really hate thier jobs. The Holts SA is ver sweet though. 

Murale carries it too, but I never go there as parking is a PITA.


----------



## lolakitten

AndyLVoe said:


> soo I bought the Vitalumiere foundation.. perfect color.. I love it for the first hour.. then its a basic oil slick on my face.  I have used it a few times, the first time I tried it on, I was in love with the way it went on and how good my skin looked, although after an hour I found myself touching my face, because it felt so oily, and soon enough my make-up was gone.. So to give it a fair shot I tried it on again today, and the same thing.. yes it makes you look radiant.. BUT then it makes me look oily after about an hour and it basically disappears.. I was wondering if I could return it, Ive never had to return anything at the Chanel counter, and normally if its not my favorite thing I can live with it.. but this just stinks.. it cost me 58 dollars, and I still need a foundation.. I usually wear the Mat Lumiere, maybe I could get an exchange? I dont know.. I bought it at the Bay here in Canada? what do you think?



At the Bay yes you can. Even if the Chanel SA says no, it's Bay policy to accept returns, so worst case go to CS & complain that the SA wouldn't let you. (My mother used to work for corporate HBC)


----------



## lolakitten

I'm craving a new RCS - I'm torn between the new Flirt or Liberte. Anyone that has or has seen both that can give opinions? I'm worried Flirt might be too orangey?


----------



## AndyLVoe

lolakitten said:


> At the Bay yes you can. Even if the Chanel SA says no, it's Bay policy to accept returns, so worst case go to CS & complain that the SA wouldn't let you. (My mother used to work for corporate HBC)



Thanks for your response!! =)


----------



## ipudgybear

lolakitten said:


> I'm craving a new RCS - I'm torn between the new Flirt or Liberte. Anyone that has or has seen both that can give opinions? I'm worried Flirt might be too orangey?



I tried liberte and I do like the color on me. I haven't tried flirt yet. I think you should try swatching both and see which one you like best.


----------



## Maedi

I have both Flirt and Liberte. I think Flirt has less metallic shimmer and seems more modern for this season. It is a really, really beautiful and unique color.


----------



## lolakitten

ipudgybear said:


> I tried liberte and I do like the color on me. I haven't tried flirt yet. I think you should try swatching both and see which one you like best.





Maedi said:


> I have both Flirt and Liberte. I think Flirt has less metallic shimmer and seems more modern for this season. It is a really, really beautiful and unique color.



Thanks ladies!
So I went to my counter today & while I knew Flirt wouldn't be there yet (it wasn't) Liberte was gorgeous, so it came home w/ me 
When spring comes out here I'll see if I need both, hehe.


----------



## pellarin22

I'm definitely going to check out Holts on Friday for the Spring 2012 blush. There's a really good SA at the Chanel counter who has really amazing blue eyes and she's really nice so hopefully I can get a sneak peek ahead of time.


----------



## miffy

Has anyone used the Jasmin powder as an all over finishing powder? Is it way too sparkly to be used this way? I don't need another highlighter and am hoping this would be a pretty finishing powder but don't want to look like a disco ball.


----------



## AndyLVoe

I did end up returning the Vitalumiere foundation.. and got the Pro lumiere, I usually use Mat Lumiere, but there was nothing left in my color, and well I need foundation.. hah.. 
 I bought the Pro Lumiere and got home to do the test run this afternoon, and I loooovvvve it! seriously gorgeous foundation, its still looking perfect on my face right now hours later.


----------



## enjee

pellarin22 said:


> I'm definitely going to check out Holts on Friday for the Spring 2012 blush. There's a really good SA at the Chanel counter who has really amazing blue eyes and she's really nice so hopefully I can get a sneak peek ahead of time.


o_o oh! which Holts store? I haven't found a good SA yet.....


----------



## lolakitten

pellarin22 said:


> I'm definitely going to check out Holts on Friday for the Spring 2012 blush. There's a really good SA at the Chanel counter who has really amazing blue eyes and she's really nice so hopefully I can get a sneak peek ahead of time.



Does your Holts have it yet? Mine said Monday.


----------



## lolakitten

AndyLVoe said:


> I did end up returning the Vitalumiere foundation.. and got the Pro lumiere, I usually use Mat Lumiere, but there was nothing left in my color, and well I need foundation.. hah..
> I bought the Pro Lumiere and got home to do the test run this afternoon, and I loooovvvve it! seriously gorgeous foundation, its still looking perfect on my face right now hours later.



Ah good! I trust they didn't give you a hard time?


----------



## AndyLVoe

lolakitten said:


> Ah good! I trust they didn't give you a hard time?



nope! it was fairly easy..


----------



## pellarin22

lolakitten said:


> Does your Holts have it yet? Mine said Monday.


 
I called the Chanel store in Toronto this morning and they said they are getting it next week but they weren't sure what they would receive. I have an SA there who always gets my flats for me so I think I am going to give her a call and see if she can hold one for me, I hate waiting!!! Especially since the US has it already.

I went to the Holts on Bloor Street and they are getting it on the 18th and they are also having a Chanel event that weekend as well to introduce the line with the usual Chanel makeup artists doing your makeup for you.
I gave them my name and they said they would call me and they are really good about doing that, but I'll get it from whoever has it first!


----------



## lolakitten

pellarin22 said:


> I called the Chanel store in Toronto this morning and they said they are getting it next week but they weren't sure what they would receive. I have an SA there who always gets my flats for me so I think I am going to give her a call and see if she can hold one for me, I hate waiting!!! Especially since the US has it already.
> 
> I went to the Holts on Bloor Street and they are getting it on the 18th and they are also having a Chanel event that weekend as well to introduce the line with the usual Chanel makeup artists doing your makeup for you.
> I gave them my name and they said they would call me and they are really good about doing that, but I'll get it from whoever has it first!



Thanks for this. Oh I hope it's before the 18th!!! I'm going to be out of commission for a while on the 16th!


----------



## pellarin22

Lolakitten I would just order it from them and have them keep it for you until you're able to go and pick it up. I have a feeling it will be pretty popular since it's already in the US and it's limited edition. The Bay isn't getting it until the end of February and I would assume any of the other stores probably won't get it until then.


----------



## Lexgal

Has anyone ever had Nordstroms require a $50 prepayment to try makeup?  I use Chanel exclusively generally purchased from BG.  Today I was walking through Nordstroms and saw Chanel's new eyeshadow palate.  I asked to try it before I purchased as I always do.  The salesperson was reluctant she claimed she had to clean up first.  I said ok and looked at some lipstick colors pulling them to try.  She then told me I had to pay to try the items I had selected,  I was offended and walked away.  Went to 
SFA and purchased what I saw at Nordstroms.  Isn't Nordstroms supposed to be great at customer service?


----------



## 19flowers

^^Oh my, that's *horrible *customer service -- and from Nordstom, no less.   They always rate at the top for customer service.    I'd be tempted to call the store and talk to the Cosmetics Manager (not just the Chanel counter manager) and ask if this was a new policy.


----------



## no1stunnah

Lexgal said:


> Has anyone ever had Nordstroms require a $50 prepayment to try makeup?  I use Chanel exclusively generally purchased from BG.  Today I was walking through Nordstroms and saw Chanel's new eyeshadow palate.  I asked to try it before I purchased as I always do.  The salesperson was reluctant she claimed she had to clean up first.  I said ok and looked at some lipstick colors pulling them to try.  She then told me I had to pay to try the items I had selected,  I was offended and walked away.  Went to
> SFA and purchased what I saw at Nordstroms.  Isn't Nordstroms supposed to be great at customer service?



that is ridiculous....!!!!!!!!  you should have asked for a manager and complained about this rudeness, that is offensive!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Lexgal said:


> Has anyone ever had Nordstroms require a $50 prepayment to try makeup?  I use Chanel exclusively generally purchased from BG.  Today I was walking through Nordstroms and saw Chanel's new eyeshadow palate.  I asked to try it before I purchased as I always do.  The salesperson was reluctant she claimed she had to clean up first.  I said ok and looked at some lipstick colors pulling them to try.  She then told me I had to pay to try the items I had selected,  I was offended and walked away.  Went to
> SFA and purchased what I saw at Nordstroms.  Isn't Nordstroms supposed to be great at customer service?


The only thing I could think of if it was one of those Artist visiting events where they require a minimum purchase to have the artist give you a "look" but don't often hear of it these days.


----------



## jpgoeth

Lexgal said:


> Has anyone ever had Nordstroms require a $50 prepayment to try makeup?  I use Chanel exclusively generally purchased from BG.  Today I was walking through Nordstroms and saw Chanel's new eyeshadow palate.  I asked to try it before I purchased as I always do.  The salesperson was reluctant she claimed she had to clean up first.  I said ok and looked at some lipstick colors pulling them to try.  She then told me I had to pay to try the items I had selected,  I was offended and walked away.  Went to
> SFA and purchased what I saw at Nordstroms.  Isn't Nordstroms supposed to be great at customer service?



No, that's crazy.  Nordstrom's in general is great for CS, but I have consistently received poor service at the Chanel counter at my Nordstrom's.  I get ignored a lot, and brushed aside if older women approach the counter (even mid transaction one time!).  They don't like to give samples (skincare) and they don't like to take returns. They never seem to have what I want either - doesn't matter if it's brand new or a classic.  I don't even bother to stop at the counter there anymore.  Even with all of that, I've never been told to prepay to try on cosmetics!


----------



## jmh

If you call to make an appointment for a make over they charge $50 that can be applied towards purchase. If you go directly to the counter and ask them to apply a few things then there is no charge.


----------



## misstrine85

I got an amazing deal this week; Chanel Ombre D'eau in an forest green/gold for only 4,3 usd


----------



## JA_UK

Anyone know when the S/S collection will hit the UK stores?

I'm looking forward to the Glossimers and the Nail Polishes!!


----------



## mspera

Girls, so excited!! Just bought my first Chanel backup of an LE item, for less than retail!  brand new! Yay!


----------



## ipudgybear

misstrine85 said:


> I got an amazing deal this week; Chanel Ombre D'eau in an forest green/gold for only 4,3 usd


Yay! Great deal! Congrats! 


mspera said:


> Girls, so excited!! Just bought my first Chanel backup of an LE item, for less than retail!  brand new! Yay!


Which back up did you buy???? Congrats!!!


----------



## karester

I've been wondering about this, has anyone heard any news about the Sublime de Chanel mascara coming out in the US?


----------



## mspera

ipudgybear said:


> Yay! Great deal! Congrats!
> 
> Which back up did you buy???? Congrats!!!



I got the Lumiere Sculptee Highlighter!  So excited.  The seller even sent me a little personal email and said she was going to ship tomorrow and thanked me for my purchase.


----------



## no1stunnah

just picked up the horizon de chanel glowing blush and paradis RC... was totally eying rose ecrin and rose petale too but seeing as i also splurged on a YSL eyeliner, the dior waterlily NP and burberry blush i thought i should stop -_-  

can't wait to break out these babies!


----------



## jmh

karester said:


> I've been wondering about this, has anyone heard any news about the Sublime de Chanel mascara coming out in the US?



I don't know but, I got a sample of it when visiting Europe and I wasn't that impressed. I doesn't add any volume to your lashes. It is a wet mascara and found it worked best layered over another mascara.


----------



## elisaq

karester said:


> I've been wondering about this, has anyone heard any news about the Sublime de Chanel mascara coming out in the US?



I'd like to know also! I got a sample from a friend and really like it.


----------



## elisaq

I bought the Chanel Ligne Extreme liquid liner in black earlier this year, and don't love it as much as I thought I would.  I use the Stylo liners if I'm on the go (love them), but my favorite Chanel eyeliners are the La Ligne de Chanel cake liners.  I even use the tiny brush that comes with them and feel like I have a lot more control that with the big wand handle of the liquid liner.  I have the cake liner in Noir-Lame and the Jet-Gold (black liner and gold shadow from the Orient Extreme collection), and would sell my soul to find it in Brun-Lame (brown).  Has anyone seen the Brun-Lame or the Celadon-Lame (dark green) for sale anywhere?  I've been on the look-out for years!

There's a nice review here, and it's true that these last *forever*, mine barely have a dent in them.
http://www.pinksith.com/2010/02/chanel-la-ligne-de-chanel-professional.html


----------



## lolakitten

pellarin22 said:


> Lolakitten I would just order it from them and have them keep it for you until you're able to go and pick it up. I have a feeling it will be pretty popular since it's already in the US and it's limited edition. The Bay isn't getting it until the end of February and I would assume any of the other stores probably won't get it until then.



Eep - I might have to do that  - does Holts do that?


----------



## pellarin22

I think Holts can do that too. I'm sure that Holts will have more than the Chanel store because they are having their Chanel event from Jan 18-21. I just gave them my name and number and asked them to call me. I've dealt with them before and the cosmetics dept is good about calling you back.


----------



## lolakitten

pellarin22 said:


> I think Holts can do that too. I'm sure that Holts will have more than the Chanel store because they are having their Chanel event from Jan 18-21. I just gave them my name and number and asked them to call me. I've dealt with them before and the cosmetics dept is good about calling you back.



I did that too - they know which pices I want & will call me. They usually get the stock well before the event, so I'm still hopeing for this week, but at least I have a backup plan


----------



## pellarin22

I would just call both places and see who gets it first and then buy it. The SA at Chanel on Bloor said they were getting their stuff this week. But Holts told me they are getting their stuff next week. I have no patience I can't wait I want it now!!


----------



## lolakitten

pellarin22 said:


> I would just call both places and see who gets it first and then buy it. The SA at Chanel on Bloor said they were getting their stuff this week. But Holts told me they are getting their stuff next week. I have no patience I can't wait I want it now!!



Well, I'm in Ottawa so no boutique here. It's either Holts, The Bay, or Murale for me. My SA at Holts said today.... but she was off sick when I called today, so I'll phone tomorrow.


----------



## Maedi

I really like the Sublime mascara - even better than Inimitable Intense. The wet aspect makes it so manageable to me. Hope it will appear in the US soon - I thought it was meant to come out last year and thought I remembered an announcement but my SA didn't know anything about it coming out here. 
*elisaq* - I recently returned both the brun lame and celadon eye liners. They just don't have any lasting power on me. There was a three color Chanel cake eyeliner (LE artisan edition) a few years ago - did you get that one? It's dark grey, dark brown and black with a cool pattern on the surface.


----------



## Lexgal

jmh said:


> If you call to make an appointment for a make over they charge $50 that can be applied towards purchase. If you go directly to the counter and ask them to apply a few things then there is no charge.




I didn't ask for a make over or call for an appointment.  I was walking to the car through the cosmetic section and saw a display for the new colors. I simply stopped and asked to try the eyeshadow and then inquired about some lipsticks. I was appalled. I have never been treated so rudely even before she demanded the $50.  

I have worn Chanel exclusively since 1999. Ill stick with BG in the future.  They are wonderful there.  Lots of samples and always willing to try new colors. 

Thanks to everyone who resonded.  I am glad to know I am not the only one who thinks the SA was out of line.  

I thought about calling the manager but my best revenge was to stop by SFA on the way home.  I picked up the eye shadow, a III treatment I am loving and a couple of items from joe Malone.  The nordstrims lady was worried I wouldn't spend 50 so joke is on her.


----------



## sign_coach925T

Purchase this over a week or so & just wrote rave about it. It's the Chanel mousse exfoliante cleanser. I love it ! I was switching from chanel products & phased out everything to one compact but was looking for a new cleanser & found myself at Chanel counter. If I can't find a match in YSL balm for my Mac tint llip than I might just pick that Chanel Baum stick. Does that have SPF? 




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pellarin22

lolakitten said:


> Well, I'm in Ottawa so no boutique here. It's either Holts, The Bay, or Murale for me. My SA at Holts said today.... but she was off sick when I called today, so I'll phone tomorrow.


  I would do the same as you, just call tomorrow, hopefully they will get it this week.


----------



## lolakitten

pellarin22 said:


> I would do the same as you, just call tomorrow, hopefully they will get it this week.



I called & the poor girl was in a car accident!!! 
The SA that answered the phone said it hasn't come in, but it's no problem to pre order, so I'll just do that. 

What are you getting? I just want 2 nail polishes - May & June, and possibly the Flirt RCS.


----------



## pellarin22

lolakitten said:


> I called & the poor girl was in a car accident!!!
> The SA that answered the phone said it hasn't come in, but it's no problem to pre order, so I'll just do that.
> 
> What are you getting? I just want 2 nail polishes - May & June, and possibly the Flirt RCS.


 OMG I hope she's okay, that's terrible! 
I want the blush , it looks like it can be perfect for most skin tones since it has about 6 colours in it. So hopefully I can pre order it tomorrow through the Chanel boutique and then pick it up on the weekend. I am like a spoiled brat sometimes when I want something because I can't wait I just want it and I want it now.


----------



## jemiba

pellarin22 said:


> OMG I hope she's okay, that's terrible!
> I want the blush , it looks like it can be perfect for most skin tones since it has about 6 colours in it. So hopefully I can pre order it tomorrow through the Chanel boutique and then pick it up on the weekend. I am like a spoiled brat sometimes when I want something because I can't wait I just want it and I want it now.



If you get the blush, please let us know what you think of it!  I really want that blush also, but I'm trying to resist because I really don't need any blush right now.  I'm especially interested in your opinion of whether it also works well as a highlighter--I've been trying to decide on a new highlighter for several months now lol


----------



## 8seventeen19

Lexgal said:


> Has anyone ever had Nordstroms require a $50 prepayment to try makeup?  I use Chanel exclusively generally purchased from BG.  Today I was walking through Nordstroms and saw Chanel's new eyeshadow palate.  I asked to try it before I purchased as I always do.  The salesperson was reluctant she claimed she had to clean up first.  I said ok and looked at some lipstick colors pulling them to try.  She then told me I had to pay to try the items I had selected,  I was offended and walked away.  Went to
> SFA and purchased what I saw at Nordstroms.  Isn't Nordstroms supposed to be great at customer service?



I have the same problem with my local Chanel counter and Nordstrom. They're incredibly rude and absolutely wouldn't put it past them to try this nonsense. I've not had the same problem with any of the other counters. I will say though that my Dior SA just got promoted to cosmetics manager and she's trying to change things. I only buy from my Chanel SA at the boutique now.


----------



## pellarin22

jemiba said:


> If you get the blush, please let us know what you think of it! I really want that blush also, but I'm trying to resist because I really don't need any blush right now. I'm especially interested in your opinion of whether it also works well as a highlighter--I've been trying to decide on a new highlighter for several months now lol


 I will definitely let you know how the blush is. I'm hoping to get it this week but the two main stores that are getting it early haven't received it yet. I just don't want to miss a chance of getting it since it's a limited edition thing.


----------



## chynxi_a

JA_UK said:


> Anyone know when the S/S collection will hit the UK stores?
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Glossimers and the Nail Polishes!!



I asked the same question, apparently 27th January. I hope she's right!


----------



## oceansportrait

Lexgal said:


> Has anyone ever had Nordstroms require a $50 prepayment to try makeup? I use Chanel exclusively generally purchased from BG. Today I was walking through Nordstroms and saw Chanel's new eyeshadow palate. I asked to try it before I purchased as I always do. The salesperson was reluctant she claimed she had to clean up first. I said ok and looked at some lipstick colors pulling them to try. She then told me I had to pay to try the items I had selected, I was offended and walked away. Went to
> SFA and purchased what I saw at Nordstroms. Isn't Nordstroms supposed to be great at customer service?


 
That's bullsh*t. You should've never been treated like that. 

Did you go in wearing no makeup/minimal make up? I've gone to makeup counters before and have been ignored when I was wearing minimal makeup (I went like that because I wanted to try out products...). They probably thought I wasn't much of a spender.

In my experience, MAC's been the best when it comes to going into a store and trying out new items & having an attentive MUA willing to work with you with or without makeup. I love Chanel, but the snooty attitudes of the people that work there definitely is holding me back from spending more money with them.


----------



## Lexgal

oceansportrait said:


> That's bullsh*t. You should've never been treated like that.
> 
> Did you go in wearing no makeup/minimal make up? I've gone to makeup counters before and have been ignored when I was wearing minimal makeup (I went like that because I wanted to try out products...). They probably thought I wasn't much of a spender.
> 
> In my experience, MAC's been the best when it comes to going into a store and trying out new items & having an attentive MUA willing to work with you with or without makeup. I love Chanel, but the snooty attitudes of the people that work there definitely is holding me back from spending more money with them.




That is the thing.  I often disgrace my charleston grandmother on Saturdays by running around in yoga pants, no make up and hair pulled back in a poney tail. This Saturday I was in full make up by chanel, hair done,  Tory burch jeans, a cashmere sweater from Neimans and an epi LV bag. I was also wearing my good jewelry diamond hoops, Cartier watch, gold bangle bracelet.   

Still shaking my head over this one.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I've never had a rude Chanel make up sales assistant but I have had quite a few who aren't familiar enough with the products.  That makes me INSANE.  I mostly order from Chanel.com but when I occasionally stop by a counter, I already know what I want, I'm not a browser.  That goes for any brand really, not just Chanel.  Make up is my hobby, I always know what I want (working through a HUGEEEE mental list lol) when it's coming out, etc.  Twice this year I've had issues with Chanel make up SAs not knowing what I ask for.  

With the Fall line, I went up to the counter, asked for the Emerveille and Epatant Illusion d'Ombres, and the Graphite polish.  The lady was like "what?  The cream shadows?"  come on.  Then just about a week or so ago I went to pick up the Paradis Rouge Coco from Spring.  The new display was right on the counter so they had it.  I ask for the Paradis Rouge Coco and the girl was like "What?  There is none" (isn't one as in it doesn't exist not as in it isn't in stock)and I was like "Yes there is, it's from the new Spring line..." and she continues to tell me there isn't one, and I say again that there is.  Then she goes to check and goes "Wait Paris or Paradise?" There is no Rouge Coco called Paradise! (I didn't say that bc I didn't want to insult the girl but I knew there was no such thing) Also, I speak French, I didn't say anything even close to ParadisE, I said very clearly para-dee.  I was getting so annoyed and finally the regular sales lady I usually have who is very nice and knowledgeable there came up to the girl and said "She's right, there absolutely is a Paradis, we just got it in, it's right here".  The girl who rang me up didn't say anything else and I'm not trying to be harsh but come on.  I'm not even asking you to recommend me a shade or find something I don't know the name of, I'm being as specific as possible, I'd go behind the counter and get it myself if that was allowed, just please know what products you have at least


----------



## kendal

lexgal said:


> that is the thing.  I often disgrace my charleston grandmother on saturdays by running around in yoga pants, no make up and hair pulled back in a poney tail.


----------



## LexLV

Lady Stardust said:


> I've never had a rude Chanel make up sales assistant but I have had quite a few who aren't familiar enough with the products. That makes me INSANE. I mostly order from Chanel.com but when I occasionally stop by a counter, I already know what I want, I'm not a browser. That goes for any brand really, not just Chanel. Make up is my hobby, I always know what I want (working through a HUGEEEE mental list lol) when it's coming out, etc. Twice this year I've had issues with Chanel make up SAs not knowing what I ask for.
> 
> With the Fall line, I went up to the counter, asked for the Emerveille and Epatant Illusion d'Ombres, and the Graphite polish. The lady was like "what? The cream shadows?"  come on. Then just about a week or so ago I went to pick up the Paradis Rouge Coco from Spring. The new display was right on the counter so they had it. I ask for the Paradis Rouge Coco and the girl was like "What? There is none" (isn't one as in it doesn't exist not as in it isn't in stock)and I was like "Yes there is, it's from the new Spring line..." and she continues to tell me there isn't one, and I say again that there is. Then she goes to check and goes "Wait Paris or Paradise?" There is no Rouge Coco called Paradise! (I didn't say that bc I didn't want to insult the girl but I knew there was no such thing) Also, I speak French, I didn't say anything even close to ParadisE, I said very clearly para-dee.  I was getting so annoyed and finally the regular sales lady I usually have who is very nice and knowledgeable there came up to the girl and said "She's right, there absolutely is a Paradis, we just got it in, it's right here". The girl who rang me up didn't say anything else and I'm not trying to be harsh but come on. I'm not even asking you to recommend me a shade or find something I don't know the name of, I'm being as specific as possible, I'd go behind the counter and get it myself if that was allowed, just please know what products you have at least


 
ITA I bought a few items at the chanel counter from Neiman Marcus last night and knew exactly what I needed.  When I asked for the waterproof eyeliner in black shimmer (shade 70) the SA said that chanel eyeliner doesnt come in black shimmer.  Finally, after I pulled up the item on my iphone and showed her an image she EVENTUALLY found it.  But my goodness, what an ordeal.


----------



## trigirl

Hi Chanel ladies!  I have a question.  I just decided I wanted one of the Chanel bronzer's from last summers collection and was wondering if it was worth asking department stores if they had any left in stock? Do these things sell out?  I am hoping maybe there are some left over at a random Nordies or Macy's.

Thanks!


----------



## Prufrock613

Ladies, could any of you suggest a Rouge Allure that is in the beige/tan/peach color range?  My lips make any pink shade, _very_ pink. Pink/rose shades would be ok, as long as there is some brown.  I really like to have an idea before I hit the counter.


----------



## no1stunnah

over my xmas trip to california i ruined my narcisse JC.  it completely shattered during my flight to SF and i wrapped it up and took it to LA hoping to salvage it somehow when i got home.  and then i left the whole shebang in LA.  i am so upset as i know i can't replace this =(  and i am now on a blush hunting binge.  this is my second unfulfillable chanel blush lemming as the first blush i ever wore was the irreelle in tea rose and that is also something i can never get again.  any suggestions for something similar to either one of these?


----------



## mspera

trigirl said:


> Hi Chanel ladies!  I have a question.  I just decided I wanted one of the Chanel bronzer's from last summers collection and was wondering if it was worth asking department stores if they had any left in stock? Do these things sell out?  I am hoping maybe there are some left over at a random Nordies or Macy's.
> 
> Thanks!



Great news!!  I just did a live chat with Saks for you -- they have both available and are showing "high stock" within the company.  You can order either Bronze Rose (the lighter one) or Bronze Corail (the brighter one) by ordering through live chat.  Its no longer for sale online through the website - but this live chat gal was really sweet.  

I have been pondering this bronzer too, I may snag one  Hmm.


----------



## trigirl

mspera said:


> Great news!!  I just did a live chat with Saks for you -- they have both available and are showing "high stock" within the company.  You can order either Bronze Rose (the lighter one) or Bronze Corail (the brighter one) by ordering through live chat.  Its no longer for sale online through the website - but this live chat gal was really sweet.
> 
> I have been pondering this bronzer too, I may snag one  Hmm.



You are too sweet!  Thanks!  I just order a bronzer by Edward Bess so I need to think about it.  But, it is good to know that they have them in stock.  I wonder why they take them offline?  I bet alot of the department stores have past season stuff lying around!  

Now I really want to order it...but that means taking money out of my next purse fund...


----------



## mspera

trigirl said:


> You are too sweet!  Thanks!  I just order a bronzer by Edward Bess so I need to think about it.  But, it is good to know that they have them in stock.  I wonder why they take them offline?  I bet alot of the department stores have past season stuff lying around!
> 
> Now I really want to order it...but that means taking money out of my next purse fund...



I would imagine so...oooh, would love to peek through their stock drawers and find any gems out there.  The possibilities... 

Maybe think on it for a couple of days - if you do a search within Chanel on their site, its in the powders section.  I wish they would make it available on the site -- if the stock is high, why not, ya know? I would rather order direct through the website than through live chat - it just seems more official getting email / ship notifications and such.


----------



## CocoSoCo

Just bought 'Vamp' Le Vernis, but Paradoxal looks great too!


----------



## pellarin22

Hey Toronto girls- I just called the Chanel store and they aren't receiving their Spring colours until Wednesday of next week. I left my name and number so I could pre-order, you may want to do that with Holts as well. It seems like both stores are receiving their stuff on the same day!


----------



## JulieDiva

pellarin22 said:


> Hey Toronto girls- I just called the Chanel store and they aren't receiving their Spring colours until Wednesday of next week. I left my name and number so I could pre-order, you may want to do that with Holts as well. It seems like both stores are receiving their stuff on the same day!




ok, good to know, thanks!!


----------



## lolakitten

pellarin22 said:


> Hey Toronto girls- I just called the Chanel store and they aren't receiving their Spring colours until Wednesday of next week. I left my name and number so I could pre-order, you may want to do that with Holts as well. It seems like both stores are receiving their stuff on the same day!



Thanks! 
I did end up pre ordering on Wednesday, so I'm set  
I broke the news to DH that he will have to go into Holts to pick it up though. He's thrilled, lol 
I brought home a Pearl Drop nail polish too, since it's really no fun to spend money & come home empty handed, lol.


----------



## Lexgal

Quick FYI, my BG SA called yesterday.  BG is doing a big beauty event and is in presale.


----------



## pellarin22

lolakitten said:


> Thanks!
> I did end up pre ordering on Wednesday, so I'm set
> I broke the news to DH that he will have to go into Holts to pick it up though. He's thrilled, lol
> I brought home a Pearl Drop nail polish too, since it's really no fun to spend money & come home empty handed, lol.


 Toronto girls get yourselves to Holts Yorkdale, they received their Spring line this morning and I bought the blush tonight and it is well worth the money! It goes with all skin tones!!


----------



## Lola69

Giggle


----------



## 8seventeen19

no1stunnah said:


> over my xmas trip to california i ruined my narcisse JC.  it completely shattered during my flight to SF and i wrapped it up and took it to LA hoping to salvage it somehow when i got home.  and then i left the whole shebang in LA.  i am so upset as i know i can't replace this =(  and i am now on a blush hunting binge.  this is my second unfulfillable chanel blush lemming as the first blush i ever wore was the irreelle in tea rose and that is also something i can never get again.  any suggestions for something similar to either one of these?



Oh no!!! The only thing in the current lineup that comes close is Pink Tweed.


----------



## BunnySlippers

I bought the stylo yeux waterproof in Grenat today! Such a beautiful colour, can't wait to use it.

First purchase of the spring collection, still need to see what else I like.


----------



## lolakitten

Lola69 said:


> Giggle



I just re discovered my giggle yesterday  Great colour!


----------



## Lola69

lolakitten said:


> I just re discovered my giggle yesterday  Great colour!



Thank you, I love it!


----------



## no1stunnah

shoeaddictklw said:


> Oh no!!! The only thing in the current lineup that comes close is Pink Tweed.



OMG...... I FOUND THE IRREELLLE on evilbay!!  and won for a v reasonable price too


----------



## matchyg

Hi I need some help with those that have the Chanel Joues Contraste blush. I bought one off Strawberry Net, the product is a bit crumbly, one swipe with the brush there's crumbly pigments on blush pan. I would have thought baked blushes have a hard consistency and doesn't do that? I imagine you have to rub it in pretty hard to get product, like one Chanel quad I have. I'm thinking of whether to return it or not. Plus it didn't have the booklet that usually comes with Chanel products.


----------



## MrsLid

The baked Joues Contraste blushes can start out VERY soft. They harden over time. All of mine I've started out lightly using my MAC 187 then gradually moved to using a regular blush brush with some aggression. LOL I don't really recall my JC's coming with any pamphlet things from Chanel either? I may just be forgetting though.


----------



## sowingseason

hi ladies, I'm thinking of taking a step into Chanel foundation and I had a few questions. I previously had bought (and used) MAC but lately I feel like the color is so yellow for my skin and just looks not natural and have stopped using it. Do you think you have that experience at all with Chanel's foundations? I tend to have dry skin so any recommendations of which type to look at would be much appreciated


----------



## nicci404

I wonder if this will be the Nordstrom exclusive later on in the year...

Fleur de Lotus 

http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2012/01/chanel-le-blanc-and-guerlain-blanc-de.html


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Very pretty!  Want all the Chanel stuff.


----------



## miffy

sowingseason said:


> hi ladies, I'm thinking of taking a step into Chanel foundation and I had a few questions. I previously had bought (and used) MAC but lately I feel like the color is so yellow for my skin and just looks not natural and have stopped using it. Do you think you have that experience at all with Chanel's foundations? I tend to have dry skin so any recommendations of which type to look at would be much appreciated



I've only used one type of Chanel foundation, it's the Teint Innocence Compact one. It's a cream formula that I use with a foundation brush and I find it to be very natural and no yellow undertones. I have fair skin and use #20 Clair-Cameo and it's perfect for my skin tone. I also have dry skin and it's fine for me. I do try to hydrate my skin really well prior to applying and use a primer too.


----------



## scarlet555

sowingseason said:


> hi ladies, I'm thinking of taking a step into Chanel foundation and I had a few questions. I previously had bought (and used) MAC but lately I feel like the color is so yellow for my skin and just looks not natural and have stopped using it. Do you think you have that experience at all with Chanel's foundations? I tend to have dry skin so any recommendations of which type to look at would be much appreciated



Chanel has a lot of yellow tone in their foundation from my experience, tried the pro lumiere ?, the vitalumiere, the teint innocent compact, the vitalumiere aqua is too drying for me. Just my experience...


----------



## yajaira

http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m636/tinatheturtle/053.jpg

Im  not crazy about this powder but its okay its  matte covers a little 

http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m636/tinatheturtle/048.jpg

I LOVE THIS MASCARA Chanel inimitable intense 10 in noir it makes my lashes look thick and long I never knew I had bottom lashes until I started using this I love it I never had a better mascara ever I will buy and buy as long as they have it.

http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m636/tinatheturtle/049.jpg

Chanel lip gloss rouge allure extrait de gloss in 61 fatale on the website it said it was a deep plum but its actually a bright red which im really happy with anyway its a heavy duty gloss almost like lip stick lasts a looong time and it smells good

http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m636/tinatheturtle/052.jpg

Chanel eyeliner ecriture de chanel stylo eyeliner liquide 
I love it i got it in 20 brown its a twiste a very dark matte brown that goes on easily and lasts a long time


----------



## pupeluv

Receive complimentary standard shipping with all chanel.com purchases through February 6, 2012, 11:59 PM EST.
Plus, enjoy the chic presentation of all orders, nestled in signature black drawstring pouches.


----------



## skydive nikki

Arg....I paid for shipping twice this week. I should have been patient!


----------



## no1stunnah

help!  is this blush fake?  it looks ok but... does that say 6,5g? instead of 6.5g? the color looks like how i remember it although it's been 3 years since i saw with my own eyes. everything else looks legit. the seller listed as new not in box.  i also searched google and saw 2 other irreelle blushes (diff colors) that have the same typo...

i will be so sad if this is fake.... i've been trying to find this forever. please help! i haven't swatched it or anything in case i need to return it.  thanks so much!


----------



## MissEvil

I don't know anything about fake stuff so I can't really comment on that but things I have bought from shops here in Sweden from Chanel always look like that. I just had look now and I have a blush that says 6,5 g.


----------



## LovesYSL

Oooh yay, free shipping! Thanks for posting!


----------



## no1stunnah

MissEvil said:


> I don't know anything about fake stuff so I can't really comment on that but things I have bought from shops here in Sweden from Chanel always look like that. I just had look now and I have a blush that says 6,5 g.



thanks missevil!  i just found out from another forum that the comma is the proper usage in continental europe and the blush is real! =D


----------



## -blank

New collection ! 
Las Vegas de Chanel

http://bagaholicboy.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/chanel_las-vegas-de-chanel-collection.jpg

Credits : Bagaholicboy


----------



## mspera

I got illusion d'ombre in emeryville yesterday - absolutely love it.  Great pigment and love the look. It's my first one of these shadows


----------



## skydive nikki

^^It is a great color. Congrats!


----------



## ByeKitty

no1stunnah said:


> help!  is this blush fake?  it looks ok but... does that say 6,5g? instead of 6.5g? the color looks like how i remember it although it's been 3 years since i saw with my own eyes. everything else looks legit. the seller listed as new not in box.  i also searched google and saw 2 other irreelle blushes (diff colors) that have the same typo...
> 
> i will be so sad if this is fake.... i've been trying to find this forever. please help! i haven't swatched it or anything in case i need to return it.  thanks so much!


"." and "," in numbers are switched in French and some other European languages, so it's not a grammatical error...


----------



## JulieDiva

I am new to Chanel, but thanks to this thread I just purchased the Spring 2012 harmonie blush, grenat eyeliner, eclosion shadow quad, destinee RC .....I am loving these unique shades!!
My question is, do I need the Jasmin powder?  It looked so sparkly and nice, but I don't need another highlighting powder...


----------



## skydive nikki

^^I would skip it.  I bought it and returned it.  It is supposed to be a setting powder for medium skintones, but some SA's are selling it to be used as a highlighter.  If you have other highlighters, then skip.  It is nothing special.


----------



## miffy

I just got the Jasmin powder and I like it but I also agree that it's nothing too special. I think the sparkles are too subtle to be a highlighter. I'm using it as a finishing powder but only I know that there are sparkles, it's not noticeable at all. But I guess subtlety is good, don't want to look like a disco ball!


----------



## JulieDiva

skydive nikki said:


> ^^I would skip it.  I bought it and returned it.  It is supposed to be a setting powder for medium skintones, but some SA's are selling it to be used as a highlighter.  If you have other highlighters, then skip.  It is nothing special.



ok, thank you.  Now I can save up for more Chanel lippies!!


----------



## JulieDiva

miffy said:


> I just got the Jasmin powder and I like it but I also agree that it's nothing too special. I think the sparkles are too subtle to be a highlighter. I'm using it as a finishing powder but only I know that there are sparkles, it's not noticeable at all. But I guess subtlety is good, don't want to look like a disco ball!



  it is pretty for sure...but I guess I can skip it.


----------



## skydive nikki

JulieDiva said:


> ok, thank you.  Now I can save up for more Chanel lippies!!



yes!!!  Good choice!


----------



## declaredbeauty

mspera said:


> I got illusion d'ombre in emeryville yesterday - absolutely love it.  Great pigment and love the look. It's my first one of these shadows



I love that shade! Such a great low maintenance color.


----------



## enjee

:S I bought the Horizon blush and May from the spring collection... but the blush has a deep scratch on the side of its case... and it kinda scratched my hand. And somehow the nail polish cap has all sorts of scratch marks on it   (deep sigh) They should be fine if I exchange the blush to another one at least, right?


----------



## mspera

enjee said:


> :S I bought the Horizon blush and May from the spring collection... but the blush has a deep scratch on the side of its case... and it kinda scratched my hand. And somehow the nail polish cap has all sorts of scratch marks on it   (deep sigh) They should be fine if I exchange the blush to another one at least, right?



I would think so - where did you purchase from? Do you have box / receipt for both items?  

You picked some great goodies from Spring! Those were 2 of the items I got sight unseen (the blush as a gift).  So thankful for tPF and fabulous beauty bloggers!


----------



## enjee

mspera said:


> I would think so - where did you purchase from? Do you have box / receipt for both items?
> 
> You picked some great goodies from Spring! Those were 2 of the items I got sight unseen (the blush as a gift).  So thankful for tPF and fabulous beauty bloggers!


the blush and the nail are sooo pretty! and they exchanged the blush without problem!


----------



## chynxi_a

Finally got my hands on these babies


----------



## dotty8

^^  Great


----------



## ipudgybear

chynxi_a said:


> Finally got my hands on these babies


Gorgeous! I am now tempted to buy the April polish. I just bought the blush and I can't wait to try it on!


----------



## nicci404

http://www.makeup4all.com/get-the-look-chanel-2012-spring-summer-haute-couture-show/

some new items coming out...nail polish looks interesting


----------



## mspera

chynxi_a said:
			
		

> Finally got my hands on these babies



Congrats!! All fabulous pieces doll! The only one I don't have is April - enjoy!!


----------



## G&Smommy

Has anyone seen swatches of the Bellagio Vegas collection?  I am wondering if it is worth calling in an order for the palette, polish, and lipstick.  Thanks!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

G&Smommy said:


> Has anyone seen swatches of the Bellagio Vegas collection?  I am wondering if it is worth calling in an order for the palette, polish, and lipstick.  Thanks!


Have not seen swatches yet, but have my SA holding the polish and lip for now.


----------



## JA_UK

I grabbed these yesterday evening


----------



## skydive nikki

JA_UK said:


> I grabbed these yesterday evening



Total score!  You got some great items!


----------



## ipudgybear

JA_UK said:


> I grabbed these yesterday evening



Gorgeous make up! What is the name of the lipstick and glossimer you bought?


----------



## JA_UK

skydive nikki said:


> Total score!  You got some great items!





ipudgybear said:


> Gorgeous make up! What is the name of the lipstick and glossimer you bought?



Thanks ladies!

The Glossimer is called Petillant


----------



## nicci404

I really want the palette from the Bellagio collection. I saw swatches of Lucky Stripes and Gold Fingers. The palette is $95 though...but I am sure I will get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## mspera

^ Nicci or any Chanel gals: do you know what the palette's intended use is for?  Eye shadow, bronzer, or some sort of highlighter?  

Thanks in advance ladies!

Here is a link to a beauty blogger talking about it - and a contact number of a Bellagio SA if anyone is interested.

http://0335fe2.netsolhost.com/wpb/chanel-bellagio-exclusive-collection


----------



## nicci404

I thought it said eyes, face, and cheeks....it seems pretty versatile. 

I found it on her blog as well 

here are the swatches for it. 

http://0335fe2.netsolhost.com/wpb/c...gold-fingers-nail-polish-las-vegas-collection

here is the exact description...

_The Exclusive Creation of the collection concentrates the entire spirit of Las Vegas in its traditional square case. Lined up in rows, four shades of sand and bronze sweep through every variation of a fabulous desert in which gold embraces the sun and shines. On the surface of the colours, an embossed star design seems to extend a warmwelcome to the city of dreams. For an illuminating makeover, a beveled brush is ideal for choosing and blending shades, sweeping lightly over the cheekbones, face or eyelids._


----------



## mspera

nicci404 said:


> I thought it said eyes, face, and cheeks....it seems pretty versatile.
> 
> I found it on her blog as well
> 
> here are the swatches for it.
> 
> http://0335fe2.netsolhost.com/wpb/c...gold-fingers-nail-polish-las-vegas-collection
> 
> here is the exact description...
> 
> _The Exclusive Creation of the collection concentrates the entire spirit of Las Vegas in its traditional square case. Lined up in rows, four shades of sand and bronze sweep through every variation of a fabulous desert in which gold embraces the sun and shines. On the surface of the colours, an embossed star design seems to extend a warmwelcome to the city of dreams. For an illuminating makeover, a beveled brush is ideal for choosing and blending shades, sweeping lightly over the cheekbones, face or eyelids._



Thank you sweet Nicci!!  Its definitely a beautiful and unique piece.


----------



## G&Smommy

nicci404 said:


> I thought it said eyes, face, and cheeks....it seems pretty versatile.
> 
> I found it on her blog as well
> 
> here are the swatches for it.
> 
> http://0335fe2.netsolhost.com/wpb/c...gold-fingers-nail-polish-las-vegas-collection
> 
> here is the exact description...
> 
> _The Exclusive Creation of the collection concentrates the entire spirit of Las Vegas in its traditional square case. Lined up in rows, four shades of sand and bronze sweep through every variation of a fabulous desert in which gold embraces the sun and shines. On the surface of the colours, an embossed star design seems to extend a warmwelcome to the city of dreams. For an illuminating makeover, a beveled brush is ideal for choosing and blending shades, sweeping lightly over the cheekbones, face or eyelids._


 
Thanks for the link to the swatches!


----------



## designerdiva40

Just got 2 of the new nail varnish colours for S/S 2012, April & May but I plan on going back Thursday to get June.

I also got Chanel bronzing base it's amazing & I've done a review in my blog.


----------



## JulieDiva

Canadian Chanel lovers...can you help me out with some prices?

How much is Chanel foundation, blush and powder in Canada?  i am going to the US this weekend, and I want to see which items are a lot cheaper in then US vs Canada.
Thank you!!


----------



## skydive nikki

designerdiva40 said:


> Just got 2 of the new nail varnish colours for S/S 2012, April & May but I plan on going back Thursday to get June.
> 
> I also got Chanel bronzing base it's amazing & I've done a review in my blog.



I have been wanting to try that bronzing base.  I have heard a ton of good things about it!


----------



## designerdiva40

skydive nikki said:


> I have been wanting to try that bronzing base.  I have heard a ton of good things about it!



It's amazing, takes a bit of practice to get it right but I highly recommend it, it sells out really quickly & I was lucky that the store had just got a delivery that morning


----------



## dress1

For those that wear Chanel Fauve eyeshadow, how do you wear it? Do you wear it with any other colors? Can you tell me your eye coloring? What do you like best about it?


----------



## lolakitten

JulieDiva said:


> Canadian Chanel lovers...can you help me out with some prices?
> 
> How much is Chanel foundation, blush and powder in Canada?  i am going to the US this weekend, and I want to see which items are a lot cheaper in then US vs Canada.
> Thank you!!



Off hand, I am not sure of the prices here, but keep in mind the foundation colours are different & the blush & eyeshadow formulation is different. we get the Euro line in Canada & they get the US line there & much of it is even made in the US as opposed to France (the perfume is & it smells different to those of us w/ discerning noses), so it may not be a straight "what iis cheaper" decision.


----------



## misstrine85

dress1 said:


> For those that wear Chanel Fauve eyeshadow, how do you wear it? Do you wear it with any other colors? Can you tell me your eye coloring? What do you like best about it?


 
I mostly wear it by itself, or with Taupe Gris. 

I have light green eye


----------



## skydive nikki

designerdiva40 said:


> It's amazing, takes a bit of practice to get it right but I highly recommend it, it sells out really quickly & I was lucky that the store had just got a delivery that morning



I will for sure check it out on my next visit!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## natassha68

I also wear Fauve by itself, sometimes with taupe liner, Im blue/gray eyed.. hth


----------



## 19flowers

I love the Fauve shadow -- I use Rose de Mai over my lid up to brow,  then Fauve kinda heavy in the crease, blended to light over the lid with Taupe liner.   I have light brown eyes and blonde hair -- I love it!!


----------



## musthaveseenher

I have a question, ladies. 

I'm guessing this lipgloss here might be the Chanel Glossimer after a teeny bit of Googling and the fact this is pretty much product placement at its finest.

Any help on the colour? (Not the best pics, I know.)


----------



## JA_UK

19flowers said:
			
		

> I love the Fauve shadow -- I use Rose de Mai over my lid up to brow,  then Fauve kinda heavy in the crease, blended to light over the lid with Taupe liner.   I have light brown eyes and blonde hair -- I love it!!



Ooh that sounds lovely, I'll have to try this look I have both of those shadows


----------



## MrsLid

JulieDiva said:


> Canadian Chanel lovers...can you help me out with some prices?
> 
> How much is Chanel foundation, blush and powder in Canada?  i am going to the US this weekend, and I want to see which items are a lot cheaper in then US vs Canada.
> Thank you!!



Julie the prices are massively different! To the point that I do not buy any of my Chanel in Canada. I order it all online through Neiman Marcus. The only thing worth buying in Canada would be the nail polish. I think the lipsticks are $8-9 more in Canada after everything. 

Through Neiman Marcus you still pay the tax and a small duty amount and it still ends up considerably cheaper than buying in Canada. I also don't care for the baked eyeshadow and Joues Contraste blush formulation in Canada so US for me all the way!

Oh ya and Neiman Marcus has free ship codes pretty much everyday on ANY size order and they DO apply to Canadian orders. They arrive quickly through FedEx.


----------



## JulieDiva

MrsLid said:


> Julie the prices are massively different! To the point that I do not buy any of my Chanel in Canada. I order it all online through Neiman Marcus. The only thing worth buying in Canada would be the nail polish. I think the lipsticks are $8-9 more in Canada after everything.
> 
> Through Neiman Marcus you still pay the tax and a small duty amount and it still ends up considerably cheaper than buying in Canada. I also don't care for the baked eyeshadow and Joues Contraste blush formulation in Canada so US for me all the way!
> 
> Oh ya and Neiman Marcus has free ship codes pretty much everyday on ANY size order and they DO apply to Canadian orders. They arrive quickly through FedEx.




wow, thank you for the info!

I am really annoyed at the inflated Canadian prices though.


----------



## chanel*liz

I just bought the chanel translucent powder to use as a blotting powder during the day and it is FABULOUS! love it!


----------



## ipudgybear

musthaveseenher said:


> I have a question, ladies.
> 
> I'm guessing this lipgloss here might be the Chanel Glossimer after a teeny bit of Googling and the fact this is pretty much product placement at its finest.
> 
> Any help on the colour? (Not the best pics, I know.)


That color looks really familiar, I wish I knew the name. I agree, that is definitely product placement at its finest. It makes me want the Chanel mirror.


----------



## dress1

Natassha68 and Misstrine85,

Thanks for your help. I ordered the Chanel Fauve today thanks to MakeupbyTiffanyD
and Amarixe Youtube's channels. I also ordered Chanel Taupe Grise. I wish there were more Youtubers who did use Chanel products--Pixiwoo does sometimes.


----------



## Classic_Chanel

Hi Dolls. 
Ok, well about last year in November I bought the Chanel UV sunscreen but I'm not sure if its just me or does anyone else feels like it drys yr skin out???? 


I feel like I should have gotten LaMer spf but it was just a little to expensive for having  less amount and less % on spf


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Classic_Chanel said:


> Hi Dolls.
> Ok, well about last year in November I bought the Chanel UV sunscreen but I'm not sure if its just me or does anyone else feels like it drys yr skin out????
> 
> 
> I feel like I should have gotten LaMer spf but it was just a little to expensive for having  less amount and less % on spf


I prefer my ReVive tinted moisturizer with spf 15, otherwise I'll use the ReVive moisturizer with SPF, it tends not to have the drying aspect you are talking about.  What other sunscreens you using that Do work for you?  I haven't found many sunscreens that have worked for me w/o breaking me out.


----------



## chynxi_a

Classic_Chanel said:
			
		

> Hi Dolls.
> Ok, well about last year in November I bought the Chanel UV sunscreen but I'm not sure if its just me or does anyone else feels like it drys yr skin out????
> 
> I feel like I should have gotten LaMer spf but it was just a little to expensive for having  less amount and less % on spf



What skin type do you have? I have combination skin and its perfect on me. It glides on and makes my skin so silky smooth, i love it!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## nicci404

bunnymasseuse said:


> I prefer my ReVive tinted moisturizer with spf 15, otherwise I'll use the ReVive moisturizer with SPF, it tends not to have the drying aspect you are talking about.  What other sunscreens you using that Do work for you?  I haven't found many sunscreens that have worked for me w/o breaking me out.



What do you think of the Revive TM? Is it long lasting? I have tried the skincare line with little luck but curious about their TM.


----------



## Beriloffun

musthaveseenher said:
			
		

> I have a question, ladies.
> 
> I'm guessing this lipgloss here might be the Chanel Glossimer after a teeny bit of Googling and the fact this is pretty much product placement at its finest.
> 
> Any help on the colour? (Not the best pics, I know.)



I was going to ask the same thing!!


----------



## JA_UK

ipudgybear said:
			
		

> That color looks really familiar, I wish I knew the name. I agree, that is definitely product placement at its finest. It makes me want the Chanel mirror.



I've wanted those mirrors for years it sucks that they're not for sale, the new square folding ones they have are equally as wantable!!


----------



## hannahsophia

musthaveseenher said:


> I have a question, ladies.
> 
> I'm guessing this lipgloss here might be the Chanel Glossimer after a teeny bit of Googling and the fact this is pretty much product placement at its finest.
> 
> Any help on the colour? (Not the best pics, I know.)


 

I was googling the same thing! It's a great color.


----------



## Classic_Chanel

bunnymasseuse said:


> I prefer my ReVive tinted moisturizer with spf 15, otherwise I'll use the ReVive moisturizer with SPF, it tends not to have the drying aspect you are talking about.  What other sunscreens you using that Do work for you?  I haven't found many sunscreens that have worked for me w/o breaking me out.



Well this is my 1st purchase on a spf. It doesn't make me break out but, then again  I have combination skin.  I just feel like it drys the hell out of my skin. I end up having like a matte finish even though I'm not wearing any make up at all. IDK. Then I wonder what if its just the weather?????? 

Oh God, I'm so confused.


----------



## katiesonfire

musthaveseenher said:


> I have a question, ladies.
> 
> I'm guessing this lipgloss here might be the Chanel Glossimer after a teeny bit of Googling and the fact this is pretty much product placement at its finest.
> 
> Any help on the colour? (Not the best pics, I know.)




I've also been googling this like a maniac!! I was thinking maybe Pink Peony? Would love the MUA responsible to give a product list!


----------



## natassha68

Your welcome , I also have taupe greis, another fab color, I think you will love it !!





dress1 said:


> Natassha68 and Misstrine85,
> 
> Thanks for your help. I ordered the Chanel Fauve today thanks to MakeupbyTiffanyD
> and Amarixe Youtube's channels. I also ordered Chanel Taupe Grise. I wish there were more Youtubers who did use Chanel products--Pixiwoo does sometimes.


----------



## Laura88

I desperately want to know what glossimer Blair used too!


----------



## Laura88

Hmm i've narrowed the Blair gloss down to a few I think:
Braise, Nakkar or Pink Teaser


----------



## miffy

^lol! i thought i was the only one obsessing over blair's glossimer. It looks so pretty on her. I really need to know the exact color!


----------



## Maedi

There is an older Glossimer called "Jelly" (# 35) that looks similar to *Blair's*.


----------



## musthaveseenher

I'm glad I'm not the only one obsessing over a character's lip gloss. 

I keep thinking I've narrowed it down, but the colours look so different in different lights that I keep changing my mind.

Also, in some screencaps, it looks a little pinker than the picture I have there. But when I was watching it, it really looked fuchsia. Would definitely love the make-up artist to weigh in.


----------



## Laura88

musthaveseenher said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one obsessing over a character's lip gloss.
> 
> I keep thinking I've narrowed it down, but the colours look so different in different lights that I keep changing my mind.
> 
> Also, in some screencaps, it looks a little pinker than the picture I have there. But when I was watching it, it really looked fuchsia. Would definitely love the make-up artist to weigh in.



It looks completely different in different photos doesn't it


----------



## tintinloves

I just saw the wedding episode yesterday, and I'm glad I'm not the only one wondering. If anyone is able to get a definite answer, please let me know!


----------



## lolakitten

musthaveseenher said:


> I have a question, ladies.
> 
> I'm guessing this lipgloss here might be the Chanel Glossimer after a teeny bit of Googling and the fact this is pretty much product placement at its finest.
> 
> Any help on the colour? (Not the best pics, I know.)



I very much doubt her lips are glossimer only since they tend to be kind of sheer, however the tube looks alot like Wild Rose (119).


----------



## 8seventeen19

musthaveseenher said:


> I have a question, ladies.
> 
> I'm guessing this lipgloss here might be the Chanel Glossimer after a teeny bit of Googling and the fact this is pretty much product placement at its finest.
> 
> Any help on the colour? (Not the best pics, I know.)



Beautiful color, but definitely not Chanel. The tube is wrong. Here is a 1080p screen cap.

ps, whomever was in charge of props that day needs to be fired. That mirror is filthy!


----------



## lolakitten

shoeaddictklw said:


> Beautiful color, but definitely not Chanel. The tube is wrong. Here is a 1080p screen cap.
> 
> ps, whomever was in charge of props that day needs to be fired. That mirror is filthy!



Ohhh!!!! That's a YSL Gloss Pur & I have that colour! It really does look like that on the lips too! Exact match to a couple nail polishes I have too.... lemme go check what colour it is....


----------



## lolakitten

*YSL Gloss Pur #9*


----------



## 8seventeen19

lolakitten said:


> Ohhh!!!! That's a YSL Gloss Pur & I have that colour! It really does look like that on the lips too! Exact match to a couple nail polishes I have too.... lemme go check what colour it is....



ysl Pure Hibiscus? I thought that too, but it's shown with a black wand online, and hers in white....  Plus, the cap is gold and her's appears black?


----------



## 8seventeen19

lolakitten said:


> *YSL Gloss Pur #9*



Yeap! Pure Hibiscus. Do you know if the wand is white or black?


----------



## lolakitten

shoeaddictklw said:


> ysl Pure Hibiscus? I thought that too, but it's shown with a black wand online, and hers in white....  Plus, the cap is gold and her's appears black?



Mine has a white wand. Maybe ysl has a euro line like chanel does?


----------



## 8seventeen19

lolakitten said:


> Mine has a white wand. Maybe ysl has a euro line like chanel does?



Interesting, so I bet that is absolutely it! Good detective work! 

I was just looking at Sephora.com and saw it had a black wand on there.


----------



## miffy

^thanks makeup detectives! Off to YSL I go...


----------



## lolakitten

miffy said:


> ^thanks makeup detectives! Off to YSL I go...



Pop over to D&G as well - if they still have Passione Nail Lacquer 121, it's an exact match!


----------



## kendal

miffy said:


> ^thanks makeup detectives! Off to YSL I go...


+1.  Just ordered from sephora.


----------



## eliza

So excited!!! Magnolia is being repromoted for spring/summer!!!!! I missed out the first time and always regretted it.


----------



## 8seventeen19

eliza said:


> So excited!!! Magnolia is being repromoted for spring/summer!!!!! I missed out the first time and always regretted it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1586930



That's awesome! It's one of my favorite lipsticks and I'm getting dangerously low. 

Do you have any other images of what's to come or is that img from a previous posts?


----------



## lolakitten

eliza said:


> So excited!!! Magnolia is being repromoted for spring/summer!!!!! I missed out the first time and always regretted it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1586930



Ooo Sourire & Style look intruiguing!


----------



## JulieDiva

shoeaddictklw said:


> That's awesome! It's one of my favorite lipsticks and I'm getting dangerously low.
> 
> Do you have any other images of what's to come or is that img from a previous posts?



Umm, yeah...we need to see MORE!!!!!!!


----------



## pond23

The tube (not the color) on "Gossip Girl' also looks like that of Revlon Super Lustrous Lip Gloss.

http://www.drugstore.com/revlon-super-lustrous-lipgloss-pearl-plum-090/qxp88542?catid=183585


----------



## Laura88

shoeaddictklw said:


> Beautiful color, but definitely not Chanel. The tube is wrong. Here is a 1080p screen cap.
> 
> ps, whomever was in charge of props that day needs to be fired. That mirror is filthy!



the gloss looks like its in a round tube though....


----------



## musthaveseenher

I'm assuming she has another lip colour underneath before she applies the gloss, so any sheerness isn't really an issue. But it does make it harder to guess.

When you watch it on screen, the tube and the cap appear to be rounded. Plus the cap is black and the wand is white/clear. Everything on her dressing table in the next scene appears to be Chanel, too.

I'm not convinced on YSL being it, but maybe we'll see.


----------



## katiesonfire

musthaveseenher said:


> I'm assuming she has another lip colour underneath before she applies the gloss, so any sheerness isn't really an issue. But it does make it harder to guess.
> 
> When you watch it on screen, the tube and the cap appear to be rounded. Plus the cap is black and the wand is white/clear. Everything on her dressing table in the next scene appears to be Chanel, too.
> 
> I'm not convinced on YSL being it, but maybe we'll see.




Same. That YSL one, although very similar in colour, it doesn't seem to be quite right in shape....


----------



## eliza

Sorry I only got the one pic because I was so pumped about magnolia! This girl was hesitant to allow me to take even the one lol. She showed me all of the upcoming collections - there's a beautiful metallic top cost coming out but I've forgotten the name. Looks interesting. In the bottle it looks like a taupey metallic shade, but it's listed as a topcoat.


----------



## Laura88

Well I can't for the life of me figure out which lipgloss Blair is using lol


----------



## katiesonfire

Laura88 said:


> Well I can't for the life of me figure out which lipgloss Blair is using lol




Haha me too! I think it deserves its own thread, with the attention it's got- it's taken over this CHANEL thread!! 



eliza said:


> So excited!!! Magnolia is being repromoted for spring/summer!!!!! I missed out the first time and always regretted it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1586930



Sourire looks like it has potential love on my part...and of course a re-stock of Magnolia!


----------



## karester

Looking forward to Magnolia being repromoted!


----------



## lightdays

Anyone have experiences with the liquid concealer?


----------



## hannahsophia

shoeaddictklw said:


> Yeap! Pure Hibiscus. Do you know if the wand is white or black?



I think it might actually be #5. #9 was much lighter on when I went to try it out. Great mango smell tho!


----------



## kendal

The Chanel website has the glossimer & nail colors for the Roses Ultimes de Chanel collection available. Has anyone seen these in person?


----------



## G&Smommy

kendal said:


> The Chanel website has the glossimer & nail colors for the Roses Ultimes de Chanel collection available. Has anyone seen these in person?


 
Thanks for posting!  I did a search and could not find any swatches of these online.  Would love to see swatches of the bright pink glossimer and polish.


----------



## miffy

^me too! Thinking maybe the bright pink glossimer will be a good dupe for the Blair gossip girl one.


----------



## musthaveseenher

miffy said:


> ^me too! Thinking maybe the bright pink glossimer will be a good dupe for the Blair gossip girl one.



I was thinking that, too! Hope we get swatches soon.


----------



## musthaveseenher

Have to add...

I just picked up the Pink Pulsion Glossimer from Myer and it's very close to Blair's gloss!


----------



## babyontheway

Why is there no info on the upcoming Chanel collection?  I ordered 3 of the nail polish but very interested in what they will look like. I need to wait to see new glossers though.....


----------



## mspera

^ I know! Totally agree! It seems like we are always able to see stuff beforehand. A couple of bloggers are usually able to get some stuff out. Fingers crossed some pics and swatches come soon. . 

If not, girls who purchased this weekend, please share some eye candy / swatches when you get your goodies.


----------



## nicci404

lightdays said:


> Anyone have experiences with the liquid concealer?



Yes, I have gone through 2 of them. I really like it! it is a gel like consistency. It is really light - doesn't feel dry at all.


----------



## kendal

shoeaddictklw said:


> Yeap! Pure Hibiscus. Do you know if the wand is white or black?


My YSL Pure Hibiscus came in the mail today!  At first when I looked at the tube I was shocked at the bright color, but it is actually fairly transparent on the lips.  I love the color and I think it's a good dupe for Blair's wedding gloss.  I've only seen the photo on this thread, but I don't think it's exactly it.  Despite the black/white wand discrepancy, the YSL has a brush applicator and it looks like Blair's has a sponge applicator.  Also, the YSL color does not seem as concentrated as Blair's gloss.  Regardless, I'm really pleased with the YSL color as it's not something I would have ever tried on in the store.


----------



## hannahsophia

kendal said:


> My YSL Pure Hibiscus came in the mail today!  At first when I looked at the tube I was shocked at the bright color, but it is actually fairly transparent on the lips.  I love the color and I think it's a good dupe for Blair's wedding gloss.  I've only seen the photo on this thread, but I don't think it's exactly it.  Despite the black/white wand discrepancy, the YSL has a brush applicator and it looks like Blair's has a sponge applicator.  Also, the YSL color does not seem as concentrated as Blair's gloss.  Regardless, I'm really pleased with the YSL color as it's not something I would have ever tried on in the store.



#5 gives more of a color payoff compared to #9.


----------



## Bunny love

Chanel chance tendre sheer moisture mist
Chanel rouge allure extrait de gloss (Imaginaire)


----------



## winniejo

karester said:


> Looking forward to Magnolia being repromoted!



Not sure where everyone is located but Magnolia is available on Nordstrom.com.


----------



## kendal

winniejo said:


> Not sure where everyone is located but Magnolia is available on Nordstrom.com.


What is so great about magnolia?  I've never tried it.


----------



## katiesonfire

winniejo said:


> Not sure where everyone is located but Magnolia is available on Nordstrom.com.





Nordstrom now deliver to the UK for any Brits that are interested!!


----------



## winniejo

kendal said:


> What is so great about magnolia?  I've never tried it.



Google it. Lots of swatches. Here's a link w/rouge coco Magnolia and the Pink Pulsion glossimer. 

http://www.specktra.net/t/136367/chanel/60#post_2049656


----------



## kendal

Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## hannahsophia

kendal said:


> What is so great about magnolia? I've never tried it.


 

cafemakeup also uses magnolia a lot and it looks wonderful on liz.


----------



## ipudgybear

Magnolia is gorgeous! I googled some swatches for it and it looks like a beautiful pink!


----------



## chynxi_a

ipudgybear said:
			
		

> Magnolia is gorgeous! I googled some swatches for it and it looks like a beautiful pink!



I googled it aswell, hopefully it will look good on me!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## 8seventeen19

Magnolia is my favorite Rouge Coco. Ever.


----------



## girlygirl3

Actually, just to put in a different perspective, Magnolia is quite orange/coral on me.  My favorite RC is Muse


----------



## girlygirl3

It has been a while since I purchased Chanel, but at Barney's I decided to pick up:

Eye brow pencil in Brun Cendre (I needed a back-up!)
Inimitable WP mascara
Glossimer in Twinkle
Cristalle Eau Verte - my first Chanel fragrance!


----------



## jmh

FYI, There is will be a double GWP at Nordsrtom's at the end of March. One from Nordstom's and the other from the Chanel counter. I don't know what the gifts will be, though.


----------



## babyontheway

jmh said:


> FYI, There is will be a double GWP at Nordsrtom's at the end of March. One from Nordstom's and the other from the Chanel counter. I don't know what the gifts will be, though.


 
Sweet- keep us posted if you get more intel!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

I went to my Chanel counter last night and one of the SAs informed me that their new brushes are coming out next weekend! Has anyone seen these new Chanel brushes? All I know is that they're suppose to be similar to the non-US Chanel brushes with matte handles. Super excited!


----------



## ipudgybear

jmh said:


> FYI, There is will be a double GWP at Nordsrtom's at the end of March. One from Nordstom's and the other from the Chanel counter. I don't know what the gifts will be, though.



Oh thanks for the notice!


----------



## mspera

I got illusion d ombré in illusoire! Love! Just touched up my makeup a little and used it as an all over color. I really like it!! Gorgeous! Can be done light for a more sheer look or built up easily.


----------



## mspera

Chanel d ombré - illusoire


----------



## ipudgybear

Finally bought and put April on for a mani. It looks like the perfect shade of red for a Valentine's Day mani.


----------



## kendal

Looks great, although I may be biased as I broke it out for a pedicure today.  I did rose exuberant for the manicure.  I was thinking the same thing about valentines day. 


ipudgybear said:


> Finally bought and put April on for a mani. It looks like the perfect shade of red for a Valentine's Day mani.


----------



## glamourdoll.

mspera said:


> I got illusion d ombré in illusoire! Love! Just touched up my makeup a little and used it as an all over color. I really like it!! Gorgeous! Can be done light for a more sheer look or built up easily.



I just got it today too! It's so gorgeous, makes me want to buy all the other colours.


----------



## Necromancer

I bought some Chanel makeup and moisturiser today. I'm usually an Atelier, Dior and YSL makeup gal, but thought I'd try something different for a change. So far I'm liking it.


----------



## mspera

ipudgybear said:


> Finally bought and put April on for a mani. It looks like the perfect shade of red for a Valentine's Day mani.



Love it on you!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> I went to my Chanel counter last night and one of the SAs informed me that their new brushes are coming out next weekend! Has anyone seen these new Chanel brushes? All I know is that they're suppose to be similar to the non-US Chanel brushes with matte handles. Super excited!


I have the foundation brush and it's amazing. No streaks and so much better than the old one.


----------



## elisaq

I picked up the Volupte glossimer --  !

Here's a picture of it next to my fave glossimer Sirop (the lighter one on the right).  It's a creamy pink-peach with no shimmer that I can see, whereas the near-match np in Distraction has subtle hot pink shimmer (although I haven't tried it yet so I don't know if it shows up on the nail).  It's the first time I've bought something online without knowing what it looked like (those colors on the chanel.com website are useless). I'm really happy with both!


----------



## ipudgybear

elisaq said:


> I picked up the Volupte glossimer --  !
> 
> Here's a picture of it next to my fave glossimer Sirop (the lighter one on the right).  It's a creamy pink-peach with no shimmer that I can see, whereas the near-match np in Distraction has subtle hot pink shimmer (although I haven't tried it yet so I don't know if it shows up on the nail).  It's the first time I've bought something online without knowing what it looked like (those colors on the chanel.com website are useless). I'm really happy with both!



Oh is Volupte glossimer almost similar to Sirop? My mom loves Sirop and it was discontinued


----------



## girlygirl3

elisaq said:


> I picked up the Volupte glossimer --  !
> 
> Here's a picture of it next to my fave glossimer Sirop (the lighter one on the right). It's a creamy pink-peach with no shimmer that I can see, whereas the near-match np in Distraction has subtle hot pink shimmer (although I haven't tried it yet so I don't know if it shows up on the nail). It's the first time I've bought something online without knowing what it looked like (those colors on the chanel.com website are useless). I'm really happy with both!


 
How pretty!  
Coincidentally, I was asking for Volupte at the Barneys beauty event and they said they didn't have it anymore!


----------



## Lexgal

shoeaddictklw said:


> I have the foundation brush and it's amazing. No streaks and so much better than the old one.


I also have the new foundation brush.  It is wonderful and does have a mat black finish.  I tried to buy a lip brush  two weekends ago and my SA would not sell it to me.  She said the new brushes were due out and they were wonderful.


----------



## dotty8

elisaq said:


> I picked up the Volupte glossimer --  !
> 
> Here's a picture of it next to my fave glossimer Sirop (the lighter one on the right). It's a creamy pink-peach with no shimmer that I can see, whereas the near-match np in Distraction has subtle hot pink shimmer (although I haven't tried it yet so I don't know if it shows up on the nail). It's the first time I've bought something online without knowing what it looked like (those colors on the chanel.com website are useless). I'm really happy with both!


 
These are gorgeous!  Are these from a new collection (spring? summer?)? I've seen some new items online but I don't know whether they will only be available online or in stores as well??  What is this collection called?  TIA!


----------



## elisaq

dotty8 said:


> These are gorgeous!  Are these from a new collection (spring? summer?)? I've seen some new items online but I don't know whether they will only be available online or in stores as well??  What is this collection called?  TIA!



hi! These are both from the collection that was just posted on chanel.com, Roses Ultimes de Chanel
http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/What's-New-89720

I think they will be trickling into stores anytime now.  I bought the gloss blindly (it's so new that there weren't many blogs that had swatches of any) and was so happy/relieved that I liked it.

I'm going to do my nails with this tonight, so I'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## elisaq

ipudgybear said:


> Oh is Volupte glossimer almost similar to Sirop? My mom loves Sirop and it was discontinued



hi! I'll test both when I get home and see how similar they are on.  I also love Sirop and was sad it was d/c, I'm hoping this will be a good substitute


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I ordered Jalousie Glossimer. It's just what I was hoping for! Opaque, no glitters, pretty bright pink for summer!


----------



## pond23

^ Jalousie is gorgeous!


----------



## periogirl28

Does perfume count? Today I went for a special 1 hour fragrance experience at the Chanel maquillage/ fragrance store. The fragrance expert took me through the Les Exclusifs range as well as the classics and after a few questions and a lot of interesting information, narrowed down the selections she thought would suit me. Came back with something I knew I would love - Gardenia parfum in the crystal flacon. For a while my favourite scent was Une Fleur de Chanel, sold only at Rue Cambon and I think since discontinued. White florals will always my scent of choice!


----------



## JulieDiva

periogirl28 said:


> Does perfume count? Today I went for a special 1 hour fragrance experience at the Chanel maquillage/ fragrance store. The fragrance expert took me through the Les Exclusifs range as well as the classics and after a few questions and a lot of interesting information, narrowed down the selections she thought would suit me. Came back with something I knew I would love - Gardenia parfum in the crystal flacon. For a while my favourite scent was Une Fleur de Chanel, sold only at Rue Cambon and I think since discontinued. White florals will always my scent of choice!



Oh this sounds like fun!!  Yes, Chanel fragrance should count here!!
I have recently discovered Coco mademoiselle, and Chanel No5!!!  I  think Gardenia sounds wonderful!!!!


----------



## gre8dane

I have been tasked with finding at least one Chanel Dragon Laque AFTER it is discontinued & has disappeared from the usual sites.  Anyone know where I can still buy one????  Tks.


----------



## Maedi

periogirl28 said:


> Does perfume count? Today I went for a special 1 hour fragrance experience at the Chanel maquillage/ fragrance store. The fragrance expert took me through the Les Exclusifs range as well as the classics and after a few questions and a lot of interesting information, narrowed down the selections she thought would suit me. Came back with something I knew I would love - Gardenia parfum in the crystal flacon. For a while my favourite scent was Une Fleur de Chanel, sold only at Rue Cambon and I think since discontinued. White florals will always my scent of choice!



That sounds like a great day. I love the Les Exclusifs. Did you get to try Jersey? I still have a little left in my "Une Fleur de Chanel" - such a charming and very unique fragrance. Gardenia is beautiful, too.


----------



## Koren

periogirl28 said:


> Does perfume count? Today I went for a special 1 hour fragrance experience at the Chanel maquillage/ fragrance store. The fragrance expert took me through the Les Exclusifs range as well as the classics and after a few questions and a lot of interesting information, narrowed down the selections she thought would suit me. Came back with something I knew I would love - Gardenia parfum in the crystal flacon. For a while my favourite scent was Une Fleur de Chanel, sold only at Rue Cambon and I think since discontinued. White florals will always my scent of choice!



Your fragrance event sounds like such fun! I recently bought Chanel Bois des Iles, and I love it. Now I'd like to try Gardenia. Sounds lovely!


----------



## periogirl28

Maedi said:


> That sounds like a great day. I love the Les Exclusifs. Did you get to try Jersey? I still have a little left in my "Une Fleur de Chanel" - such a charming and very unique fragrance. Gardenia is beautiful, too.



Yes I have samples of Jersey but after Gardenia,  the runner -up of the "blind" scent testing was Beige. It was a lovely experience and I highly recommend it for those who have the opportunity.


----------



## kendal

DH went to Vegas last week and he got me the Bellagio collection for Valentines Day.  Not exactly sure how I'm going to pull off gold lipliner, but I'll make it work


----------



## MrsLid

it'sanaddiction said:


> I ordered Jalousie Glossimer. It's just what I was hoping for! Opaque, no glitters, pretty bright pink for summer!



WOW That looks amazing! I want! Does anyone know if these are going to be available anywhere eventually outside of Chanel.com? They don't ship to Canada.


----------



## JulieDiva

MrsLid said:


> WOW That looks amazing! I want! Does anyone know if these are going to be available anywhere eventually outside of Chanel.com? They don't ship to Canada.




I need to know also.  WHY does Chanel, and Dior not ship to canada I wonder???  This is so annoying!!


----------



## mspera

gre8dane said:


> I have been tasked with finding at least one Chanel Dragon Laque AFTER it is discontinued & has disappeared from the usual sites.  Anyone know where I can still buy one????  Tks.



You are in luck! Izzys has it - $34.00. BNIB 


http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/chanel_allure_laque_75_new.html


----------



## lolakitten

Does anyone have Coral Love or Petite Peche glossimers? Are these must haves?


----------



## gre8dane

mspera said:


> You are in luck! Izzys has it - $34.00. BNIB
> 
> 
> http://www.izzysbeautyshoppe.com/chanel_allure_laque_75_new.html


 
Yaaaay!  Thank you!  I'll check it out!


----------



## Maedi

*periogirl* - I LOVE Beige. It is so Chanel to me.


----------



## MrsLid

lolakitten said:


> Does anyone have Coral Love or Petite Peche glossimers? Are these must haves?



I have Coral Love. No, I don't think I'd call it a must have. It's lovely but don't worry about missing it.


----------



## girlygirl3

lolakitten said:
			
		

> Does anyone have Coral Love or Petite Peche glossimers? Are these must haves?



I loved coral love and I used it up right away! I haven't replaced yet but I am glad its permanent


----------



## sign_coach925T

Classic_Chanel said:
			
		

> Well this is my 1st purchase on a spf. It doesn't make me break out but, then again  I have combination skin.  I just feel like it drys the hell out of my skin. I end up having like a matte finish even though I'm not wearing any make up at all. IDK. Then I wonder what if its just the weather??????
> 
> Oh God, I'm so confused.



Chanel SPF does need to be used on top of a good moisturizer especially during  Winter month but it does give a matte look. Dior snow uv will give radiant look.  I prefer Chanel SPF packaging to dior snow uv as its a tube bug Dior snow offers radiance.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sign_coach925T

Picked up le crayon khol in marine. Really Only liner I will use.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## elisaq

lolakitten said:


> Does anyone have Coral Love or Petite Peche glossimers? Are these must haves?



I have both, and they are both pretty, but my problem with glossimers is that I have pigmented lips, so they all come out pretty much the same to me.  For some reason I keep buying them though  I'm just a sucker for peachy/coral makeup.

I can post pics of both (but it may not be until next week since I may be gone), but I'd be happy to


----------



## elisaq

ipudgybear said:


> Oh is Volupte glossimer almost similar to Sirop? My mom loves Sirop and it was discontinued



Sorry it took me so long, but I swatched Volupte and Sirop (Sirop is the glossimer on the right, and the swatch on top that is slightly more pink).  My skin is so dry for some reason, so sorry, but anyways, I think they are similar enough.  On me, they both look the same (like tinted gloss).  I would say Volupte is a good substitute, but if your mom doesn't have pigmented lips like me, she may want to try it out first.  I love them both still


----------



## ipudgybear

elisaq said:


> Sorry it took me so long, but I swatched Volupte and Sirop (Sirop is the glossimer on the right, and the swatch on top that is slightly more pink).  My skin is so dry for some reason, so sorry, but anyways, I think they are similar enough.  On me, they both look the same (like tinted gloss).  I would say Volupte is a good substitute, but if your mom doesn't have pigmented lips like me, she may want to try it out first.  I love them both still



Thanks for the swatches! It is a gorgeous substitute. My mother took Sirop from me and now we both have to find a substitute for it and I think it's a good substitute. I just need to try it out first.


----------



## devoted7

sign_coachboi said:


> Picked up le crayon khol in marine. Really Only liner I will use.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Chanel liners are the only ones I use too! They're simply the best!


----------



## moosethedog

Do you use the Chanel pencil liners?


----------



## 19flowers

moosethedog said:


> Do you use the Chanel pencil liners?


 
I love the Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof eyeliner pencils!   they're the BEST!


----------



## lolakitten

elisaq said:


> I have both, and they are both pretty, but my problem with glossimers is that I have pigmented lips, so they all come out pretty much the same to me.  For some reason I keep buying them though  I'm just a sucker for peachy/coral makeup.
> 
> I can post pics of both (but it may not be until next week since I may be gone), but I'd be happy to



That would be wonderful if you could 



MrsLid said:


> I have Coral Love. No, I don't think I'd call it a must have. It's lovely but don't worry about missing it.





girlygirl3 said:


> I loved coral love and I used it up right away! I haven't replaced yet but I am glad its permanent



Thanks for all your comments. I have GC & haven't bought a glossimer in a while, so I thought I'd spend it on something sparkly


----------



## lolakitten

elisaq said:


> Sorry it took me so long, but I swatched Volupte and Sirop (Sirop is the glossimer on the right, and the swatch on top that is slightly more pink).  My skin is so dry for some reason, so sorry, but anyways, I think they are similar enough.  On me, they both look the same (like tinted gloss).  I would say Volupte is a good substitute, but if your mom doesn't have pigmented lips like me, she may want to try it out first.  I love them both still


Great pics 
I have sirop, but I might stil eed Volupte, lol. I wonder when we'll get it in Canada?


----------



## enjee

Chanel Knightsbridge collection finally came to Toronto! they're at the chanel boutique on bloor right now! or @Holt Renfrew in late Feb!


----------



## dress1

I just ordered Chanel Emoi. Seems to suit many skintones.


----------



## sign_coach925T

Didn't Chanel foundation brush use to be $40 USD  ? When are the new brushes being launched in states?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## moosethedog

19flowers said:


> I love the Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof eyeliner pencils!   they're the BEST!



Yes, they are new to me.  I just received two from Macy's mailorder.  The blue one didn't seem so blue on the site, but it is REALLY blue in real life.  I guess it will be okay for the summer.  Do you create a bold like or a softer one?  I am still experimenting with mine looking for a good look.  THey seem to last a long time especially for a pencil liner!


----------



## 19flowers

sign_coachboi said:


> Didn't Chanel foundation brush use to be $40 USD ? When are the new brushes being launched in states?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 


My Chanel counters at Dillard's and Nordstom have the new foundation brush - it's $45.00.


----------



## 19flowers

moosethedog said:


> Yes, they are new to me. I just received two from Macy's mailorder. The blue one didn't seem so blue on the site, but it is REALLY blue in real life. I guess it will be okay for the summer. Do you create a bold like or a softer one? I am still experimenting with mine looking for a good look. THey seem to last a long time especially for a pencil liner!


 

I do both soft & bold depending on the look I'm after.   I usually do a wider, softer line.
You can probably tone down the blue if it's too bright for you by tracing a neutral shadow over the liner.


----------



## sign_coach925T

19flowers said:
			
		

> My Chanel counters at Dillard's and Nordstom have the new foundation brush - it's $45.00.



Ok thank you. I recently started shopping Chanel again stuff had changed notice  website didn't have any brushes but foundation.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mochaccino

sign_coachboi said:
			
		

> Ok thank you. I recently started shopping Chanel again stuff had changed notice  website didn't have any brushes but foundation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I heard that the new ones are coming out soon. My SA at Nordstrom said that they are waiting on a shipment!


----------



## pond23

^ I am excited about the new foundation brush and the angled blush brush.


----------



## flrich23

jmh said:


> FYI, There is will be a double GWP at Nordsrtom's at the end of March. One from Nordstom's and the other from the Chanel counter. I don't know what the gifts will be, though.




Thank you so much for this news.  I have been waiting to make a $200.00 purchase from the Chanel counter, and now I know when I will.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Powder-LUCKY-STRIPES-128784

I just ordered the Lucky Stripes powder from Chanel's website. It's a limited edition item from their Las Vegas collection. Does anyone know if it will be available online at MACY's, Nordstrom, Neiman Marcus, Saks or Bloomingdales or at the counters?


----------



## nicci404

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Powder-LUCKY-STRIPES-128784
> 
> I just ordered the Lucky Stripes powder from Chanel's website. It's a limited edition item from their Las Vegas collection. Does anyone know if it will be available online at MACY's, Nordstrom, Neiman Marcus, Saks or Bloomingdales or at the counters?



I am contemplating getting Lucky Stripes...hmm, the make-up studios _might_ get them. But I'm thinking it it will only be in Vegas & on the website.


----------



## nicci404

I picked up this tonight, not my usual color I would go for but I plan to layer it on top of another lipstick...it looked good  

Glossimer - Plaisir


----------



## mochaccino

nicci404 said:
			
		

> I picked up this tonight, not my usual color I would go for but I plan to layer it on top of another lipstick...it looked good
> 
> Glossimer - Plaisir



I'm curious, is it pretty sheer? I got Desir but I'm tempted to get more!


----------



## dress1

Has anyone had recent success purchasing Chanel Magnolia lipstick? I have tried Bergdorf Goodman and Nordstrom online--the reps  say it's been discontinued. TIA!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

I ordered the Lucky Stripes powder on Tuesday, but I still haven't received my shipment confirmation. =(

Also, my Macy's Chanel counter just launched 13 new brushes with the matte handle. Does anyone know when Chanel will be releasing them on their website or *online *at Nordstrom, Macy's, etc? It's weird that the stores launched them first.


----------



## krazydaisy

does anyone have any of the las vegas collection items? i would love to see swatches


----------



## 19flowers

dress1 said:


> Has anyone had recent success purchasing Chanel Magnolia lipstick? I have tried Bergdorf Goodman and Nordstrom online--the reps say it's been discontinued. TIA!


 

I think Magnolia will be released again in May.


----------



## nicci404

mochaccino said:


> I'm curious, is it pretty sheer? I got Desir but I'm tempted to get more!



yes, not much color. If you have a dark lipstick, it tones it down some. That's the only reason I got it. I like more of the pigmented glossimers.


----------



## mochaccino

nicci404 said:
			
		

> yes, not much color. If you have a dark lipstick, it tones it down some. That's the only reason I got it. I like more of the pigmented glossimers.



Thanks for letting me know! I guess I'll have to try it out at a counter to see the effect...


----------



## moosethedog

19flowers said:


> I love the Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof eyeliner pencils!   they're the BEST!



Yes, I guess you are right, I can make the blue more subdued.  I really love the staying power of these liners!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Went to a Chanel event yesterday @ Nordstrom and purchased Vitalumiere Aqua Foundation(30 Beige).


----------



## Lexgal

New make up brushes are in.


----------



## miffy

So sorry if this has already been discussed and I missed it, but are the new brushes Made in France now or are they still Made in China? Just curious..


----------



## flrich23

Lexgal said:


> New make up brushes are in.




Are they just instore?  I can't seem to find them online.


----------



## mochaccino

miffy said:


> So sorry if this has already been discussed and I missed it, but are the new brushes Made in France now or are they still Made in China? Just curious..



I just checked the two I bought today and apparently it's both! The #19 large tapered blending brush was made in France while the #26 small contour and shadow brush was made in China. Who knows where the others are made...




flrich23 said:


> Are they just instore?  I can't seem to find them online.



I saw them at Nordstrom in Bellevue, but I think they will ship to you for free if you call a store. At least that was feasible when they didn't have something I wanted in stock and instead shipped it to me for free from another store.


----------



## flrich23

I saw them at Nordstrom in Bellevue, but I think they will ship to you for free if you call a store. At least that was feasible when they didn't have something I wanted in stock and instead shipped it to me for free from another store.[/QUOTE]

Ok thank you.  I see them online at Saks.   I was at the counter at Macy's today, and missed them.  At least I think they had them.


----------



## Maedi

I went to the Nordis event as well. Bough Perfection Lumiere in Beige 30 and the Mocha blush. The MA was fabulous. It was a fun afternoon. It was too busy to look at brushes - will have to do that next week.


----------



## Deborah1986

Lexgal said:


> New make up brushes are in.



Pictures  ?


----------



## mochaccino

Deborah1986 said:


> Pictures  ?



Here are the two I got yesterday plus the foundation brush I picked up couple weeks ago with names and some measurements in case anyone is ordering online.  Sorry for the dirty foundation brush! I was lazy this morning


----------



## pond23

^ Thank you for the pic! I may have to add the eyeshadow blender brush to my list.


----------



## chongyuo

mspera said:
			
		

> Love it on you!!



How much do you bought it for  ?


----------



## Lexgal

flrich23 said:


> Are they just instore?  I can't seem to find them online.



Bergdorffs had them in store.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

I just got Lucky Stripes from the UPS guy today and I can't wait to use it, but I gotta take pictures first before I start dipping into it.  It also seems a little smaller than expected, but it actually has 15g of product, which is alot.


----------



## tintinloves

does anyone know where i can track down Magnolia? I know someone said a couple of weeks back its on the Nordstrom site but I can't seem to find it anywhere


----------



## winniejo

tintinloves said:


> does anyone know where i can track down Magnolia? I know someone said a couple of weeks back its on the Nordstrom site but I can't seem to find it anywhere



It was me.  They must have sold out.


----------



## winniejo

Glossimer in Rose Dilemma


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

krazydaisy said:


> does anyone have any of the las vegas collection items? i would love to see swatches








(all shades swirled together)





(bronze and peachy shade mixed together)

Lucky Stripes looks amazingly gorgeous in the pan, but it's too frosty for my liking and there are tiny specks of sparkles, which are noticeable when I look upclose in the mirror. It just looks unnatural. Dior Amber Diamond is still my holy grail cheek highlighter because it creates a natural glow to my face.


----------



## JulieDiva

yes, Dior Amber Diamond is my HG too!!


----------



## JulieDiva

tintinloves said:


> does anyone know where i can track down Magnolia? I know someone said a couple of weeks back its on the Nordstrom site but I can't seem to find it anywhere



It is being repromoted with this Summer's Chanel collection I heard.


----------



## MrsTGreen

JulieDiva said:


> yes, Dior Amber Diamond is my HG too!!



Dior Amber Diamond is HG for me too!


----------



## Deborah1986

_My new eye shadows  -* 407 blazing gold - 89 twilight*





_


----------



## jmh

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> (all shades swirled together)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (bronze and peachy shade mixed together)
> 
> Lucky Stripes looks amazingly gorgeous in the pan, but it's too frosty for my liking and there are tiny specks of sparkles, which are noticeable when I look upclose in the mirror. It just looks unnatural. Dior Amber Diamond is still my holy grail cheek highlighter because it creates a natural glow to my face.



Thanks for the swatches and review, very helpful!! Definitely, passing on Lucky Stripes.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

jmh said:


> Thanks for the swatches and review, very helpful!! Definitely, passing on Lucky Stripes.



I was reading other people's review on Lucky Stripes and nobody has mentioned the tiny specks of sparkles, maybe mine is from a different batch?


----------



## Maedi

*CINAMMONCOCO* - I actually really like this on you! Both colors on your hand look great with your skin tone and I think they would give a lovely bronze sheen. If it weren't for the super high price I would be tempted to buy this. Thank you for the swatches.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

Maedi said:


> *CINAMMONCOCO* - I actually really like this on you! Both colors on your hand look great with your skin tone and I think they would give a lovely bronze sheen. If it weren't for the super high price I would be tempted to buy this. Thank you for the swatches.



Thanx Maedi! 

I actually do like it when I mix the bronze and peachy together because it gives my face dimension. For reference, I'm an NC30/35 in MAC. However, the tiny specks of sparkles really bother me. When I look upclose in the mirror, I can see the sparkles just sitting on top of my skin, which looks very unnatural and unattractive.  (I also tried buffing them away with my Sephora #43 brush, but they won't go away.)


----------



## glamourdoll.

Guys, I'm so sad.. I dropped my eyeshadow on the floor and this happened.  






I don't have any empty jars to scoop it into.. just wondering if you guys think it will dry out over time if I just close back the cap, there is an empty hole so air would get into it..


----------



## jaijai1012

glamourdoll. said:
			
		

> Guys, I'm so sad.. I dropped my eyeshadow on the floor and this happened.
> 
> I don't have any empty jars to scoop it into.. just wondering if you guys think it will dry out over time if I just close back the cap, there is an empty hole so air would get into it..



Can you try to wrap it in syran (plastic) wrap?


----------



## pond23

glamourdoll. said:


> Guys, I'm so sad.. I dropped my eyeshadow on the floor and this happened.
> 
> I don't have any empty jars to scoop it into.. just wondering if you guys think it will dry out over time if I just close back the cap, there is an empty hole so air would get into it..



^ Maybe you can put the entire broken jar with the lid on it into a small glass jar, like one for baby food. Or cover the empty hole with duct tape.


----------



## jkchanel

glamourdoll. said:


> Guys, I'm so sad.. I dropped my eyeshadow on the floor and this happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any empty jars to scoop it into.. just wondering if you guys think it will dry out over time if I just close back the cap, there is an empty hole so air would get into it..



You must throw it out.  I know its sad to waste a full pot but there may be tiny particles of glass that can damage the delicate skin on your eyelids - not worth it.


----------



## kendal

jkchanel said:


> You must throw it out.  I know its sad to waste a full pot but there may be tiny particles of glass that can damage the delicate skin on your eyelids - not worth it.


Agree!  Saving this eyeshadow is so not worth the risk of infection or glass in the eye.  Just let this one go.


----------



## glamourdoll.

^ you guys are right. I ended up throwing it out.


----------



## karester

glamourdoll. said:


> Guys, I'm so sad.. I dropped my eyeshadow on the floor and this happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any empty jars to scoop it into.. just wondering if you guys think it will dry out over time if I just close back the cap, there is an empty hole so air would get into it..



Oh no, that's such a shame!


----------



## Fiercefriend

I dont prefer Chanel in cosmetics. Their foundations/powder/etc..possibly.
However, I dont see them as a "favorite" of mine


----------



## 8seventeen19

mochaccino said:


> Here are the two I got yesterday plus the foundation brush I picked up couple weeks ago with names and some measurements in case anyone is ordering online.  Sorry for the dirty foundation brush! I was lazy this morning


 
Do you find the foundation brush hard to fully clean? I'm finding also that I am going through a lot more foundation now. It seems to "drink" it! It wastes so much product.


----------



## mochaccino

shoeaddictklw said:
			
		

> Do you find the foundation brush hard to fully clean? I'm finding also that I am going through a lot more foundation now. It seems to "drink" it! It wastes so much product.



Hmm with application I started to just use the tip to pick up foundation and spread it out with the whole brush on my face and it seemed to help. Also I use an oil-based brush cleanser and it looks like new after. I think both probs are due to the thick bristles! I like how it feels though...


----------



## exotikittenx

Does anyone have any information about the Chanel gwp that is supposed to be out at the end of this month?


----------



## 8seventeen19

exotikittenx said:


> Does anyone have any information about the Chanel gwp that is supposed to be out at the end of this month?


I went to an event at NM last night and Chanel had a large GWP going on. Looked like moisturizer, skin care, and the like. Sorry I can't give more info! (and sorry if that's not the one you were speaking of. )



mochaccino said:


> Hmm with application I started to just use the tip to pick up foundation and spread it out with the whole brush on my face and it seemed to help. Also I use an oil-based brush cleanser and it looks like new after. I think both probs are due to the thick bristles! I like how it feels though...


Thanks! I figured it wasn't coming clean because of the soap I was using. What kind do you use?


----------



## mochaccino

shoeaddictklw said:
			
		

> Thanks! I figured it wasn't coming clean because of the soap I was using. What kind do you use?



I sound super wasteful when I say this, but I use a little of whatever oil makeup remover I have at the moment. Currently it's Shu Uemura. I know makeup removers are more expensive than brush cleaners, but it also cleans better... I really should try those olive oil DIY brush cleansers but I'm a little scared it won't fully come off the brush.


----------



## jmh

shoeaddictklw said:


> Do you find the foundation brush hard to fully clean? I'm finding also that I am going through a lot more foundation now. It seems to "drink" it! It wastes so much product.




Mac and Shu's brush cleaner are both good. I've tried the Japonesque one and couldn't stand the strong lingering smell. 

I start with a tiny amount of foundation on my brush and add more as a needed. It helps waste less product and you realize you didn't need as much to begin with.


----------



## dotty8

lisajim said:


> I have one question,why I can't post any Topics on this forum???Why....???


 
That's because you are a new member... you need a certain number of posts first and then you'll be allowed to open new topics


----------



## skydive nikki

Has anyone seen any info on this?  It is called Ombres matelassees.  My SA said they only got 12 in but they are not for sale till the 28th


----------



## flrich23

exotikittenx said:


> Does anyone have any information about the Chanel gwp that is supposed to be out at the end of this month?



Do we know anymore about this?  I'm so excited!


----------



## JulieDiva

skydive nikki said:


> Has anyone seen any info on this?  It is called Ombres matelassees.  My SA said they only got 12 in but they are not for sale till the 28th




I saw this on google images when I was looking for upcoming Chanel makeup launches.  It is so nice...they said it was coming out in May I think.  Looks pretty!!!!


----------



## curlygirlsd

I'm going to Japan soon and I was wondering if anyone knows of products or colors that are only available there? I think the Le Blanc collection was at one point but now it's also in the U.S. Any other exclusives I must check out? I suppose I can ask when I get to the shop but I thought someone might know here. Ahh, I've become a total Chanel-a-holic.

Thanks!


----------



## skydive nikki

JulieDiva said:


> I saw this on google images when I was looking for upcoming Chanel makeup launches.  It is so nice...they said it was coming out in May I think.  Looks pretty!!!!


Interesting!  Thanks!  maybe she will let me take some better pics of it this weekend!


----------



## miffy

Has anyone tried the Le Blanc Whitening skincare? I'm considering the Serum and Cream but concerned it may be too harsh for sensitive skin.


----------



## nicci404

miffy said:


> Has anyone tried the Le Blanc Whitening skincare? I'm considering the Serum and Cream but concerned it may be too harsh for sensitive skin.



I have been using the serum for 2 1/2 weeks now and have noticed a difference in my skin in terms of whitening. I was pretty impressed actually. I normally do not go for Chanel skincare. I have some samples from my SA that I got. She said the serum was the product that actually makes a difference...it does have a fragrance smell to it. My skin is somewhat sensitive but I have not broken out or had any other issues w/the serum.


----------



## miffy

nicci404 said:


> I have been using the serum for 2 1/2 weeks now and have noticed a difference in my skin in terms of whitening. I was pretty impressed actually. I normally do not go for Chanel skincare. I have some samples from my SA that I got. She said the serum was the product that actually makes a difference...it does have a fragrance smell to it. My skin is somewhat sensitive but I have not broken out or had any other issues w/the serum.



Thank you so much for your review! It's really helpful and sounds like a really good product. If I can't get any samples of it I think it should be okay to just go ahead and purchase the full size. I'm wondering if the Le Blanc Cream is hydrating enough... my skin tends on the drier side.


----------



## nicci404

miffy said:


> Thank you so much for your review! It's really helpful and sounds like a really good product. If I can't get any samples of it I think it should be okay to just go ahead and purchase the full size. I'm wondering if the Le Blanc Cream is hydrating enough... my skin tends on the drier side.



No problem  hopefully you can get samples. When I played with the cream the texture was very light...gel like. It did not feel heavy/thick or sticky. I would think it would be hydrating enough but I am not too sure. My skin is combo and was dehydrated before.

I just found this video and at *4:57* she mentions the cream and shows you the texture but she doesn't do a review..yet. It looks like she has the whole whitening line.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMdB0KtQJsQ


----------



## Maedi

I bought the Matelassees today at Nordis. They didn't have a tester and the compacts were all hidden in a drawer. A nice SA showed them to me and the colors are gorgeous!


----------



## 1DaySoon




----------



## fashiolista

Has anyone tried/bought the Chanel vita lumiere hydra compact?


----------



## mspera

fashiolista said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried/bought the Chanel vita lumiere hydra compact?



So neat that you ask about that! I was watching a Lisa Eldridge video last night and she was using that!! I haven't seen it in the US, so figured it hadn't made it here yet.  I would be interested to try it. I love the vitalumiere aqua and Lisa was saying it has more coverage than the liquid version.


----------



## fashiolista

mspera said:


> So neat that you ask about that! I was watching a Lisa Eldridge video last night and she was using that!! I haven't seen it in the US, so figured it hadn't made it here yet.  I would be interested to try it. I love the vitalumiere aqua and Lisa was saying it has more coverage than the liquid version.



I know, it looks amazing in her video but am always skeptical about the products as her skin is almost flawless. Consistency looks good, as it's a cream I'm wondering how it'll feel and look on combination/oily skin... 

It should launch in Europe this month, if I can get my hands on it anytime soon I'll post about it!


----------



## miffy

nicci404 said:


> No problem  hopefully you can get samples. When I played with the cream the texture was very light...gel like. It did not feel heavy/thick or sticky. I would think it would be hydrating enough but I am not too sure. My skin is combo and was dehydrated before.
> 
> I just found this video and at *4:57* she mentions the cream and shows you the texture but she doesn't do a review..yet. It looks like she has the whole whitening line.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMdB0KtQJsQ



Thank you for the link, it was very helpful!


----------



## miffy

mspera said:


> So neat that you ask about that! I was watching a Lisa Eldridge video last night and she was using that!! I haven't seen it in the US, so figured it hadn't made it here yet.  I would be interested to try it. I love the vitalumiere aqua and Lisa was saying it has more coverage than the liquid version.



I'm interested in the Vitalumiere Hydra compact too. I saw it advertised in the latest issue of Bergdorf Goodman book, so hopefully it'll be here in the U.S. soon!


----------



## Gigi C

moosethedog said:
			
		

> Yes, I guess you are right, I can make the blue more subdued.  I really love the staying power of these liners!



Love these liners! The staying power is awesome!


----------



## mspera

miffy said:


> I'm interested in the Vitalumiere Hydra compact too. I saw it advertised in the latest issue of Bergdorf Goodman book, so hopefully it'll be here in the U.S. soon!



ooh, sounds promising!!


----------



## jmh

miffy said:


> Has anyone tried the Le Blanc Whitening skincare? I'm considering the Serum and Cream but concerned it may be too harsh for sensitive skin.


 

I have sensitive skin and tried samples of the entire line except the cream. No problems or breakouts. I don't think that I would purchase any of the products because, I think there are better products out there for less money.


----------



## ramblingdoll

skydive nikki said:


> Has anyone seen any info on this? It is called Ombres matelassees. My SA said they only got 12 in but they are not for sale till the 28th


 
Hi Ladies! Here in Paris, this palette is called "51 Montaigne" referring to the new divine Chanel boutique that has just opened in Paris on...51 avenue Montaigne. It is a boutique exclusive item for the moment (here)


----------



## jmh

ramblingdoll said:


> Hi Ladies! Here in Paris, this palette is called "51 Montaigne" referring to the new divine Chanel boutique that has just opened in Paris on...51 avenue Montaigne. It is a boutique exclusive item for the moment (here)




You need to go there and swatch it for us...begs!!!


----------



## Maedi

ramblingdoll said:


> Hi Ladies! Here in Paris, this palette is called "51 Montaigne" referring to the new divine Chanel boutique that has just opened in Paris on...51 avenue Montaigne. It is a boutique exclusive item for the moment (here)



I was able to buy this at Nordstroms last Saturday. The colors are gorgeous, the formula a little tricky. I have noticed that compacts that are made in Italy don't work as well for me (with the exception of the Topkapi eye quad and I believe last year's Bronzers). The Ombres Tissee for example gives off hardly any color and is difficult to use. Did anybody else notice this?


----------



## jmh

Maedi, really Nordstrom's. Here are a few swatches of  "51 Montaigne".

http://bella-shmella.com/gostevoj-p...es-ombres-matelassees-51-montaigne/#more-4498


----------



## skydive nikki

ramblingdoll said:


> Hi Ladies! Here in Paris, this palette is called "51 Montaigne" referring to the new divine Chanel boutique that has just opened in Paris on...51 avenue Montaigne. It is a boutique exclusive item for the moment (here)



Thanks!  I just saw more swatches and am not sure this is for me now.


----------



## ramblingdoll

skydive nikki said:


> Thanks! I just saw more swatches and am not sure this is for me now.


 
Same here. I swatched it and the color pay off is not really good IMO. As always with Chanel in Europe. I am so jealous of the US version of the quads, you guys don't know how lucky you are!!! The pigmentation of your quads is far better than ours. Everytime I go to the US now, I get one of my fave quads in the US version, lol 
The Roses collection is not out yet here, I'm going crazy, can't wait any longer for this one !!!


----------



## girlygirl3

Maedi said:


> I was able to buy this at Nordstroms last Saturday. The colors are gorgeous, the formula a little tricky. I have noticed that compacts that are made in Italy don't work as well for me (with the exception of the Topkapi eye quad and I believe last year's Bronzers). The Ombres Tissee for example gives off hardly any color and is difficult to use. Did anybody else notice this?


 
I am generally not a fan of the quads I get here - except for TOPKAPI which I love!


----------



## nicci404

Maedi said:


> I was able to buy this at Nordstroms last Saturday. The colors are gorgeous, the formula a little tricky. I have noticed that compacts that are made in Italy don't work as well for me (with the exception of the Topkapi eye quad and I believe last year's Bronzers). The Ombres Tissee for example gives off hardly any color and is difficult to use. Did anybody else notice this?



I love my Topkapi quad but only used the Ombres Tissee 5 times and was not happy w/it for the same reasons. I ended up giving it away.


----------



## Maedi

nicci404 said:


> I love my Topkapi quad but only used the Ombres Tissee 5 times and was not happy w/it for the same reasons. I ended up giving it away.



I am glad I'm not alone. Too bad about Ombré Tissee - it could have been so beautiful. Montaigne is okay but not spectacular - similar effects could be achieved with the creamy pearl quint of a few seasons back.


----------



## Maedi

nicci404 said:


> I love my Topkapi quad but only used the Ombres Tissee 5 times and was not happy w/it for the same reasons. I ended up giving it away.



I am glad I'm not alone. Too bad about Ombré Tissee - it could have been so beautiful. Montaigne is okay but not spectacular - similar effects could be achieved with the creamy pearl quint of a few seasons back.


----------



## miffy

I was at Bloomingdales today and asked about the Vitalumiere compact. It's called Vitalumiere Aqua and not Vitalumiere Hydra. Is it the same thing? Anyways in their book the shipping date was for Mar. 5 so they are expecting them in any day now.


----------



## fashiolista

miffy said:
			
		

> I was at Bloomingdales today and asked about the Vitalumiere compact. It's called Vitalumiere Aqua and not Vitalumiere Hydra. Is it the same thing? Anyways in their book the shipping date was for Mar. 5 so they are expecting them in any day now.



In Europe and Asia it's called the Vita Lumiere Hydra though. My local Chanel carrier said they will receive it somewhere this week so I'll see whether I have time to stop by tomorrow or Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jmh

nicci404 said:


> I love my Topkapi quad but only used the Ombres Tissee 5 times and was not happy w/it for the same reasons. I ended up giving it away.



I got rid of mine, also. The green, purple and other darker color ended up all looking sort of the same on me and pulled gray.


----------



## xoCOCO

Does anyone know when Summer 2012 will be released?  I want to get my hands on the the lipstick and nail polishes!


----------



## aprilmarch

Hello! Long time lurker but decided to delurk:giggles::giggles: I am excited about the summer collection and looked online and finally found some pics! I am in love with them all
(which is not good for my wallet!) Here is the link: http://ameblo.jp/kuri-nakagome/entry-11192118295.html
Hopefully I did this right. Ok, back to lurking!


----------



## Amaryllix

I just picked up my Chanel pre-order for triple points at Nordies... and got the GWP! 

It came with:
-Inimitable Intense Mascara in 10 Noir, 0.03 oz
-Rouge Coco Lip Colour in 05 Mademoiselle, 0.03 oz
-Sublimage Essential Revitalizing Concentrate, 0.17 oz
-Le Blanc Brightening Moisturizing Cream, 0.17 oz
-Coco Mademoiselle perfume, 0.05 oz
The above 5 came in a white Chanel pouch, labeled Le Blanc. 
Also included was a black Chanel envelope, with a little booklet on the Camellia... and to my delighted surprise, a black Camellia bookmark! It has the double Cs on it as well. It's very cute and I can't wait to use it (I'm a huge reader and usually use whatever paper is on hand).

I'd take pictures but I only have my iPhone on hand, and I have yet to figure out TPF's app for posting photos. >_>


----------



## 0rang3.chan

aprilmarch said:


> Hello! Long time lurker but decided to delurk:giggles::giggles: I am excited about the summer collection and looked online and finally found some pics! I am in love with them all
> (which is not good for my wallet!) Here is the link: http://ameblo.jp/kuri-nakagome/entry-11192118295.html
> Hopefully I did this right. Ok, back to lurking!




Thank you so much!!! I was looking for them like crazy! I love them too! Do you know when it's coming out?


----------



## aprilmarch

0rang3.chan said:


> Thank you so much!!! I was looking for them like crazy! I love them too! Do you know when it's coming out?


 
Orang3.chan, you're welcome! Unfortunately I have no idea when they will be available.


----------



## JulieDiva

Amaryllix said:


> I just picked up my Chanel pre-order for triple points at Nordies... and got the GWP!
> 
> It came with:
> -Inimitable Intense Mascara in 10 Noir, 0.03 oz
> -Rouge Coco Lip Colour in 05 Mademoiselle, 0.03 oz
> -Sublimage Essential Revitalizing Concentrate, 0.17 oz
> -Le Blanc Brightening Moisturizing Cream, 0.17 oz
> -Coco Mademoiselle perfume, 0.05 oz
> The above 5 came in a white Chanel pouch, labeled Le Blanc.
> Also included was a black Chanel envelope, with a little booklet on the Camellia... and to my delighted surprise, a black Camellia bookmark! It has the double Cs on it as well. It's very cute and I can't wait to use it (I'm a huge reader and usually use whatever paper is on hand).
> 
> I'd take pictures but I only have my iPhone on hand, and I have yet to figure out TPF's app for posting photos. >_>




 Oh my, soooo jealous!!!!

Is the GWP available for online international orders<, I wonder?????

Sometimes i hate living in canada!!!!!


----------



## JulieDiva

aprilmarch said:


> Hello! Long time lurker but decided to delurk:giggles::giggles: I am excited about the summer collection and looked online and finally found some pics! I am in love with them all
> (which is not good for my wallet!) Here is the link: http://ameblo.jp/kuri-nakagome/entry-11192118295.html
> Hopefully I did this right. Ok, back to lurking!




Thanks!!!!  please stop lurking and join the Chanel Party!!!


----------



## Amaryllix

JulieDiva said:


> Oh my, soooo jealous!!!!
> 
> Is the GWP available for online international orders<, I wonder?????
> 
> Sometimes i hate living in canada!!!!!



I didn't see the Chanel GWP on the website, but it couldn't hurt to see if the stores will ship to Canada! GL!


----------



## 0rang3.chan

aprilmarch said:


> Orang3.chan, you're welcome! Unfortunately I have no idea when they will be available.




aw =( 

have you seen the "blue illusion" collection?! i'm DYING for that nail polish! It hits counters in July!!! 

http://pamperedandpolished.co.nz/20...chanel-2012-spring-summer-haute-couture-show/


----------



## miffy

Amaryllix said:


> I just picked up my Chanel pre-order for triple points at Nordies... and got the GWP!
> 
> It came with:
> -Inimitable Intense Mascara in 10 Noir, 0.03 oz
> -Rouge Coco Lip Colour in 05 Mademoiselle, 0.03 oz
> -Sublimage Essential Revitalizing Concentrate, 0.17 oz
> -Le Blanc Brightening Moisturizing Cream, 0.17 oz
> -Coco Mademoiselle perfume, 0.05 oz
> The above 5 came in a white Chanel pouch, labeled Le Blanc.
> Also included was a black Chanel envelope, with a little booklet on the Camellia... and to my delighted surprise, a black Camellia bookmark! It has the double Cs on it as well. It's very cute and I can't wait to use it (I'm a huge reader and usually use whatever paper is on hand).
> 
> I'd take pictures but I only have my iPhone on hand, and I have yet to figure out TPF's app for posting photos. >_>



Oh! I really like this GWP. I wish I knew about it earlier, just came back from shopping w/ my mom. Do you know when this promo ends? Also, how much is the minimum purchase? TIA!


----------



## aprilmarch

0rang3.chan said:


> aw =(
> 
> have you seen the "blue illusion" collection?! i'm DYING for that nail polish! It hits counters in July!!!
> 
> http://pamperedandpolished.co.nz/20...chanel-2012-spring-summer-haute-couture-show/


 
No I haven't; thanks for the link! Love it! My wishlist keeps getting bigger!!!


----------



## aprilmarch

JulieDiva said:


> Thanks!!!! please stop lurking and join the Chanel Party!!!


 
Lol! Thanks, I will!artyhat:


----------



## jmh

miffy said:


> Oh! I really like this GWP. I wish I knew about it earlier, just came back from shopping w/ my mom. Do you know when this promo ends? Also, how much is the minimum purchase? TIA!




I think different Nordies offer the GWP at different times. My store is having it at the end of the month.


----------



## sjunky13

skydive nikki said:


> Has anyone seen any info on this? It is called Ombres matelassees. My SA said they only got 12 in but they are not for sale till the 28th


 I have it and meh. Boring!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Finally got to feel the new Chanel brushes... LOVE. I wish I needed new brushes! Also got to swatch Chanel Illusoire (someone had misplaced the sample) and I need it in my life..


----------



## dotty8

Hey, are there any girls from *Vienna* maybe?  

I'm probably going to Vienna on Saturday and I'm wondering where I could find some Chanel make up there... 'Steffl' store probably? Any other stores in the nearby?


----------



## miffy

jmh said:


> I think different Nordies offer the GWP at different times. My store is having it at the end of the month.



I see, thank you!


----------



## mochaccino

miffy said:
			
		

> Oh! I really like this GWP. I wish I knew about it earlier, just came back from shopping w/ my mom. Do you know when this promo ends? Also, how much is the minimum purchase? TIA!



For my Nordstrom they said it's til the end of triple points, so this Sunday I think. They didn't mention a min, but I got an eye shadow palette.

Here's a pic of the bookmark:


----------



## musthaveseenher

I just picked up another Glossimer today. All it says is no. 105. A little Googling suggests Sideral as the actual name, is that right? Such a pretty shade. Not hugely different from Pink Pulsion, which I have already, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## nicci404

is the summer collection in stores already? I thought it would not be till April but my SA called me and said they got it today. Plus, I thought the blogs that cover Chanel would have had swatches a little before they hit the dept. stores....


----------



## neobaglover

Grrr, I'm a little disappointed!  My local nordies is having their beauty event this weekend.  I made an appointment for a makeover, bought product and *didn't* receive the GWP.  Maybe I didn't spend enough money, but still a little irritated that I had to ask the SA for the little Chanel gift bag instead of the regular Nordstrom bag.  She also had these orange "beach" bags that all the counters were handing out hidden away in her drawers.  She said she thought they were ugly and so that's why she wasn't handing them out... only if you asked for it.  Another customer insisted she wanted one for the summer and the SA gave me one too but it was kind of disappointing.  Don't get me wrong, my make-over with the visiting artist was wonderful and I can't wait to use my new products but the SAs attitude at the end was disappointing.  And what makes it worse is that this is actually my regular Chanel SA.... ughh, will have to take my business elsewhere.

Sorry for the rant.






Amaryllix said:


> I just picked up my Chanel pre-order for triple points at Nordies... and got the GWP!
> 
> It came with:
> -Inimitable Intense Mascara in 10 Noir, 0.03 oz
> -Rouge Coco Lip Colour in 05 Mademoiselle, 0.03 oz
> -Sublimage Essential Revitalizing Concentrate, 0.17 oz
> -Le Blanc Brightening Moisturizing Cream, 0.17 oz
> -Coco Mademoiselle perfume, 0.05 oz
> The above 5 came in a white Chanel pouch, labeled Le Blanc.
> Also included was a black Chanel envelope, with a little booklet on the Camellia... and to my delighted surprise, a black Camellia bookmark! It has the double Cs on it as well. It's very cute and I can't wait to use it (I'm a huge reader and usually use whatever paper is on hand).
> 
> I'd take pictures but I only have my iPhone on hand, and I have yet to figure out TPF's app for posting photos. >_>


----------



## girlygirl3

sjunky13 said:


> I have it and meh. Boring!


 
I thought the new palette was pretty at first, but the more photos I see, the more boring it looks


----------



## exotikittenx

neobaglover said:
			
		

> Grrr, I'm a little disappointed!  My local nordies is having their beauty event this weekend.  I made an appointment for a makeover, bought product and didn't receive the GWP.  Maybe I didn't spend enough money, but still a little irritated that I had to ask the SA for the little Chanel gift bag instead of the regular Nordstrom bag.  She also had these orange "beach" bags that all the counters were handing out hidden away in her drawers.  She said she thought they were ugly and so that's why she wasn't handing them out... only if you asked for it.  Another customer insisted she wanted one for the summer and the SA gave me one too but it was kind of disappointing.  Don't get me wrong, my make-over with the visiting artist was wonderful and I can't wait to use my new products but the SAs attitude at the end was disappointing.  And what makes it worse is that this is actually my regular Chanel SA.... ughh, will have to take my business elsewhere.
> 
> Sorry for the rant.



Wow, seriously! Who are they to make such assumptions? You should contact the manager and inform him or her of what happened. Not cool.


----------



## Maedi

nicci404 said:


> is the summer collection in stores already? I thought it would not be till April but my SA called me and said they got it today. Plus, I thought the blogs that cover Chanel would have had swatches a little before they hit the dept. stores....



Wow! The summer collection is out already? I saw the new foundation and three new/re-released Joues Contrastes yesterday but didn't see the summer collection at my Nordis.
That would be fabulous! Please keep us posted, nicci


----------



## alyrris

neobaglover said:


> Grrr, I'm a little disappointed!  My local nordies is having their beauty event this weekend.  I made an appointment for a makeover, bought product and *didn't* receive the GWP.  Maybe I didn't spend enough money, but still a little irritated that I had to ask the SA for the little Chanel gift bag instead of the regular Nordstrom bag.  She also had these orange "beach" bags that all the counters were handing out hidden away in her drawers.  She said she thought they were ugly and so that's why she wasn't handing them out... only if you asked for it.  Another customer insisted she wanted one for the summer and the SA gave me one too but it was kind of disappointing.  Don't get me wrong, my make-over with the visiting artist was wonderful and I can't wait to use my new products but the SAs attitude at the end was disappointing.  And what makes it worse is that this is actually my regular Chanel SA.... ughh, will have to take my business elsewhere.
> 
> Sorry for the rant.



Its $100 for the nordies GWP I think, I got both gwps (nordies and chanel one which included the bookmark) yesterday after my makeover. They were so busy at that counter that I can see how mistakes can be made. In my case, they actually gave me a lip pencil instead of a gloss I wanted. Mildly annoyed that I will need to go back to swap it out.

I also stocked up a bit at the Dior counter-- they gave me the Dior gift but forgot the Nordies bag until I prompted them (wanted one for my mom  ). I noticed that a lot of SAs were not giving out the orange totes to ppl who clearly qualified... either they are forgetting or maybe they were low on them? I don't think the totes are ugly.. they are actually a lot nicer than most store gwps I've seen--- including the Neiman plastic totes from last month which I passed on


----------



## G&Smommy

nicci404 said:


> is the summer collection in stores already? I thought it would not be till April but my SA called me and said they got it today. Plus, I thought the blogs that cover Chanel would have had swatches a little before they hit the dept. stores....


 
I looked at NM and Bloomie's today and neither had this collection.  I haven't seen swatches yet, but the nail polishes, blushes, and lip glosses look really pretty!


----------



## scarlet555

Has anyone tried the Chanel vitalumiere compact?  They are on the nordstrom website already.


----------



## nicci404

Maedi said:


> Wow! The summer collection is out already? I saw the new foundation and three new/re-released Joues Contrastes yesterday but didn't see the summer collection at my Nordis.
> That would be fabulous! Please keep us posted, nicci



I think my SA got very confused....she thought the summer collection was the collection of the glosses and nail polishes, can't remember the name of it now.  I should have known...my gut feeling was telling me she was mixed up. I asked her if she had even seen pics of the summer collection and she said no. Figures. I don't mean to be rude but she is not as good anymore or at least on top of it. 

Maedi, what JCs are you referring to? I haven't heard about that.


----------



## nicci404

G&Smommy said:


> I looked at NM and Bloomie's today and neither had this collection.  I haven't seen swatches yet, but the nail polishes, blushes, and lip glosses look really pretty!



yea, my SA was confused/mixed up :[


----------



## nicci404

http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2012/03/chanel-summer-2012.html

does anyone know if the US will be getting the blushes? the one in the pic looks pretty

Joues Contraste #70 Tumult and #71 Malice


----------



## fashiolista

nicci404 said:
			
		

> http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2012/03/chanel-summer-2012.html
> 
> does anyone know if the US will be getting the blushes? the one in the pic looks pretty
> 
> Joues Contraste #70 Tumult and #71 Malice



The blush and those nail polishes look stunning! Can't wait to get them. Anyone know when it'll be launched in Europe?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Amaryllix

alyrris said:
			
		

> Its $100 for the nordies GWP I think, I got both gwps (nordies and chanel one which included the bookmark) yesterday after my makeover. They were so busy at that counter that I can see how mistakes can be made. In my case, they actually gave me a lip pencil instead of a gloss I wanted. Mildly annoyed that I will need to go back to swap it out.
> 
> I also stocked up a bit at the Dior counter-- they gave me the Dior gift but forgot the Nordies bag until I prompted them (wanted one for my mom  ). I noticed that a lot of SAs were not giving out the orange totes to ppl who clearly qualified... either they are forgetting or maybe they were low on them? I don't think the totes are ugly.. they are actually a lot nicer than most store gwps I've seen--- including the Neiman plastic totes from last month which I passed on



They had a Nordies GWP as well? Oy, I didn't get that, only the Chanel GWP and I definitely spent over $100. I wonder if I go back if they'd give it to me with my receipt, but I'm on vacation until next week.  

I discovered yesterday that the foundation brush I had purchased while picking up my GWP/preorder was accidentally swapped for the blush brush somehow. *sigh* I never used it, do they destroy new brushes if you exchange them?


----------



## pupeluv

Maedi said:


> Wow! The summer collection is out already? I saw the new foundation and three new/re-released Joues Contrastes yesterday but didn't see the summer collection at my Nordis.
> That would be fabulous! Please keep us posted, nicci


 
I've been unsuccessful in finding any info on those Joues Contaste blushes, do you remember any of their names? Thanks!


----------



## reon

Started picking up Chanel items again. 
These items r not new in the market. I hope you ladies don't mind as its the first time I'm trying these. 

Lipsticks are just too good and I love how  the makeup remover makes my skin glow everytime after using it.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Does anyone know if the Nordstrom's GWP will last until tomorrow for Chanel? 

Also I am thinking of possibly trying Chanel's foundation. I have used Lancome since I was about 17 years old...so almost 15 years! I thought it might be interesting to try Chanel for something different. Does anyone have any comments on anything that makes Chanel's foundation superior to other brands?


----------



## Maedi

Pupeluv and nicci - one of the blushes was 'Pink Explosion', the other 'Malice' if I remember correctly (it was a coral-pink color). I also bought Perfection Lumiere which worked great whereas the new foundation didn't work for me at all.
I cannot remember the name of the third blush. Also, no GWP for me but they had one about three weeks ago.


----------



## jmh

reon said:


> Started picking up Chanel items again.
> These items r not new in the market. I hope you ladies don't mind as its the first time I'm trying these.
> 
> Lipsticks are just too good and I love how  the makeup remover makes my skin glow everytime after using it.




The Quint...what is it called. I would love to see swatches!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2012/03/chanel-summer-2012.html
> 
> does anyone know if the US will be getting the blushes? the one in the pic looks pretty
> 
> Joues Contraste #70 Tumult and #71 Malice



We're getting it. Cafemakeup.com has all three swatched- Malice, Tumult, and Pink Explosion. They all look amazing!  AND they're the US non-baked formula.


----------



## pupeluv

Maedi said:


> Pupeluv and nicci - one of the blushes was 'Pink Explosion', the other 'Malice' if I remember correctly (it was a coral-pink color). I also bought Perfection Lumiere which worked great whereas the new foundation didn't work for me at all.
> I cannot remember the name of the third blush. Also, no GWP for me but they had one about three weeks ago.


 
Sorry to hear the foundation didn't work for you & you didn't even get a GWP. Now I remember the Pink Explosion is the re-release, wasn't that a Euro J.C. before? ....but I'm unfamiliar with the other two....can't wait to see those.



shoeaddictklw said:


> We're getting it. Cafemakeup.com has all three swatched- Malice, Tumult, and Pink Explosion. They all look amazing!  AND they're the US non-baked formula.


 
Yah! for non-baked....off to look at the swatches


----------



## scarlet555

Hmmmm, so I guess no ones tried the Chanel vitalumiere aqua compact....


----------



## mspera

scarlet555 said:


> Hmmmm, so I guess no ones tried the Chanel vitalumiere aqua compact....



I actually made a quick pop in to the mall tonight and cruised over to the Chanel counter to see if by chance my counter had gotten it.  They had!! My SA wasn't there - but I didn't hold back - I had to try it.  The formula was so easy to apply with my fingers, gave a nice glow-y look, and evened out my skin tone really well. It just feels so light, not cake-y and comes in a pretty little round Chanel compact. I had just concealer on when I got there - and walked out of Nordstrom feeling more "pulled together" with the foundation, blush, and coco shine I used. 

So, I emailed my SA while I was still at the mall, to share my excitement and asked if she was working another day this week -- I need her help choosing a color - and I the one I think I will be was MIA. And, of course, I want her to have my business, and I adore her.  She's an SA that adores makeup, is so knowledgable, and is not pushy.  We have really become more like friends shopping together for makeup -- so its perfect, because she really is great.  I usually always shop alone, but I really enjoying playing Chanel / makeup / beauty with her.  

Really impressed with the formula.  I was hoping for something that was a step up in coverage from the Vitalumiere Aqua liquid foundation and easy to apply.  I liked it a lot.  

If I end up shopping with her / buying this week, I will be sure to come back and share with you ladies.  

On a side note, I saw the 3 new blushes, they are pretty, but I am pretty stocked with blushes for now.  I tried Pink Explosion -- its pretty, bright, but fairly pigmented (for me).  I will try out the one that has more of a peach-y tone when I am with my SA this week and she can apply it with a proper brush.


----------



## scarlet555

mspera said:


> I actually made a quick pop in to the mall tonight and cruised over to the Chanel counter to see if by chance my counter had gotten it.  They had!! My SA wasn't there - but I didn't hold back - I had to try it.  The formula was so easy to apply with my fingers, gave a nice glow-y look, and evened out my skin tone really well. It just feels so light, not cake-y and comes in a pretty little round Chanel compact. I had just concealer on when I got there - and walked out of Nordstrom feeling more "pulled together" with the foundation, blush, and coco shine I used.
> 
> So, I emailed my SA while I was still at the mall, to share my excitement and asked if she was working another day this week -- I need her help choosing a color - and I the one I think I will be was MIA. And, of course, I want her to have my business, and I adore her.  She's an SA that adores makeup, is so knowledgable, and is not pushy.  We have really become more like friends shopping together for makeup -- so its perfect, because she really is great.  I usually always shop alone, but I really enjoying playing Chanel / makeup / beauty with her.
> 
> Really impressed with the formula.  I was hoping for something that was a step up in coverage from the Vitalumiere Aqua liquid foundation and easy to apply.  I liked it a lot.
> 
> If I end up shopping with her / buying this week, I will be sure to come back and share with you ladies.
> 
> On a side note, I saw the 3 new blushes, they are pretty, but I am pretty stocked with blushes for now.  I tried Pink Explosion -- its pretty, bright, but fairly pigmented (for me).  I will try out the one that has more of a peach-y tone when I am with my SA this week and she can apply it with a proper brush.



Good to hear.  I was looking for something not as drying as vitalumiere aqua on me and with more coverage.  Thank you for posting.  Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## fashiolista

mspera said:
			
		

> I actually made a quick pop in to the mall tonight and cruised over to the Chanel counter to see if by chance my counter had gotten it.  They had!! My SA wasn't there - but I didn't hold back - I had to try it.  The formula was so easy to apply with my fingers, gave a nice glow-y look, and evened out my skin tone really well. It just feels so light, not cake-y and comes in a pretty little round Chanel compact. I had just concealer on when I got there - and walked out of Nordstrom feeling more "pulled together" with the foundation, blush, and coco shine I used.
> 
> So, I emailed my SA while I was still at the mall, to share my excitement and asked if she was working another day this week -- I need her help choosing a color - and I the one I think I will be was MIA. And, of course, I want her to have my business, and I adore her.  She's an SA that adores makeup, is%


----------



## cupoftea91

I bought the horizon blush tonight. Its just gorrrrgeous, I cant stop looking at it. It creates the prettiest peachy pink flush.


----------



## palmbeachpink

cupoftea91 said:


> I bought the horizon blush tonight. Its just gorrrrgeous, I cant stop looking at it. It creates the prettiest peachy pink flush.



do you think it would look good on brunettes? does anyone know if chanel has any creamy blush??
thanks!


----------



## JulieDiva

palmbeachpink said:


> do you think it would look good on brunettes? does anyone know if chanel has any creamy blush??
> thanks!



I have the horizon blush, and it looks really nice on me, a medium brunette.  It is the best blush I have ever worn.


----------



## cupoftea91

palmbeachpink said:
			
		

> do you think it would look good on brunettes? does anyone know if chanel has any creamy blush??
> thanks!



Yep, I'm a brunette and I personally think those type of peachypink blushes suit brunettes best


----------



## lolakitten

cupoftea91 said:


> Yep, I'm a brunette and I personally think those type of peachypink blushes suit brunettes best



ITA - I'm a brunette too & look best in this type of colour


----------



## palmbeachpink

lolakitten said:


> ITA - I'm a brunette too & look best in this type of colour





cupoftea91 said:


> Yep, I'm a brunette and I personally think those type of peachypink blushes suit brunettes best





JulieDiva said:


> I have the horizon blush, and it looks really  nice on me, a medium brunette.  It is the best blush I have ever  worn.



thanks so much everyone, will have to ask her to call me when it comes in! they did not have horizon (they had pink explosion but it was way too pink for me) i got the vitalumiere aqua compact and a creamy eyeshadow in a green-ish color - she said that normally i should do purple on my eyes since i have green eyes but we both agreed the green looked way better! i also liked the smokey eyes quad but she said that the black creamy eyeshadow was just as good so if i liked the green to come back and get the black.....

also, she gave me le blanc samples in a white draw string bag, samples of mascara +lipstick, a booklet & bookmark AND a coral tote!! she said she put a bunch of goodies in my bag! nice surprise when i got home!!


----------



## Ice latte

ordered khol clair 69. will receive after holidays, can't wait to try


----------



## palmbeachpink

was on C website and found a link to get free chanel samples for le blanc in US until 3/25

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Discover-Le-Blance-130630?WT.mc_id=031512LBINVITE2


----------



## fashiolista

palmbeachpink said:
			
		

> thanks so much everyone, will have to ask her to call me when it comes in! they did not have horizon (they had pink explosion but it was way too pink for me) i got the vitalumiere aqua compact and a creamy eyeshadow in a green-ish color - she said that normally i should do purple on my eyes since i have green eyes but we both agreed the green looked way better! i also liked the smokey eyes quad but she said that the black creamy eyeshadow was just as good so if i liked the green to come back and get the black.....
> 
> also, she gave me le blanc samples in a white draw string bag, samples of mascara +lipstick, a booklet & bookmark AND a coral tote!! she said she put a bunch of goodies in my bag! nice surprise when i got home!!



What a lovely MUA/SA! Sounds like only the samples are worth getting exited for!

Could you share your thoughts on the vita lumiere compact? am still doubting whether I should buy it or not. As I want to purchase the Estée Lauder invisible fluid foundation as well and can't really afford to splurge on both 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## palmbeachpink

fashiolista said:


> What a lovely MUA/SA! Sounds like only the samples are worth getting exited for!
> 
> Could you share your thoughts on the vita lumiere compact? am still doubting whether I should buy it or not. As I want to purchase the Estée Lauder invisible fluid foundation as well and can't really afford to splurge on both
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



will do! i'll try it for a few days and report back!!


----------



## fashiolista

palmbeachpink said:
			
		

> will do! i'll try it for a few days and report back!!



Thanks dear, that would be lovely! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jmh

palmbeachpink said:


> was on C website and found a link to get free chanel samples for le blanc in US until 3/25
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Discover-Le-Blance-130630?WT.mc_id=031512LBINVITE2




Thanks!!!


----------



## exotikittenx

I stopped by the Chanel counter today and the SA showed me the new blush shades.  They are gorgeous!  There are no testers or samples out yet and she wasn't selling them, but just let me peek at the colors.  I forget the names, but my favorite was the rougey coral color and the bright pink.


----------



## Maedi

There are nice samples of the vitalumiere compact available at Nordis. I tried the new foundation and found it a little thick and Casey on me. I didn't buy it.


----------



## Bethc

I saw the new blushes too, I got Pink Explosion and Tumulie. I wore Pink Explosion last night and loved it!

Cafe Make-up has some really good swatches.  

http://cafemakeup.com/2012/03/19/chanel-new-formulation-of-pink-explosion-first-look-and-swatches/


----------



## swtstephy

reon said:


> Started picking up Chanel items again.
> These items r not new in the market. I hope you ladies don't mind as its the first time I'm trying these.
> 
> Lipsticks are just too good and I love how  the makeup remover makes my skin glow everytime after using it.



What's the name of the palette? It's so pretty.


----------



## darma2011

From left to right:  the new Pink Explosion blush, 165 Volupte, 169 Jalousie, 149 Nakkar, 83 Magnifique glossimers, 20 Beige Ivoire concealer, Rouge Allure 65 Insolente and Rouge Allure Velvet 37 L'Exuberante.   I'm new to Chanel and quickly getting addicted!  =)


----------



## mspera

darma2011 said:


> From left to right:  the new Pink Explosion blush, 165 Volupte, 169 Jalousie, 149 Nakkar, 83 Magnifique glossimers, 20 Beige Ivoire concealer, Rouge Allure 65 Insolente and Rouge Allure Velvet 37 L'Exuberante.   I'm new to Chanel and quickly getting addicted!  =)



Love all your gorgeous Chanel eye candy!!  Thanks for sharing!!  Enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## sign_coach925T

Got an email about vitalumiere aqua in compact? Has anyone tried it ?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pixiejenna

What are your guys opinion on the double perfection compact? I'm looking for a new powder foundation to use. In the past I've used MACs studio fix and currently I'm using a maybeline fit me powder. I feel like the MAC studio fix makes me too matte looking but gives me the coverage I need and the maybeline fit me doesn't offer enough coverage for my needs. I need a powder because I am completely hopeless with liquid foundations. Dose the double perfection powder offer good coverage? I have redness that I need to tone down along with minor acme to cover up. I'm hooked on chanel nail polishes and have a few glossimers so I'm considering into venturing into more of their items.


----------



## 19flowers

pixiejenna said:


> What are your guys opinion on the double perfection compact? I'm looking for a new powder foundation to use. In the past I've used MACs studio fix and currently I'm using a maybeline fit me powder. I feel like the MAC studio fix makes me too matte looking but gives me the coverage I need and the maybeline fit me doesn't offer enough coverage for my needs. I need a powder because I am completely hopeless with liquid foundations. Dose the double perfection powder offer good coverage? I have redness that I need to tone down along with minor acme to cover up. I'm hooked on chanel nail polishes and have a few glossimers so I'm considering into venturing into more of their items.


 
I haven't used Double Perfection in a few years, but I remember it having great coverage.    Hopefully someone with more recent experience with this will reply.   It's a nice powder foundation, IMO.


----------



## sign_coach925T

pixiejenna said:
			
		

> What are your guys opinion on the double perfection compact? I'm looking for a new powder foundation to use. In the past I've used MACs studio fix and currently I'm using a maybeline fit me powder. I feel like the MAC studio fix makes me too matte looking but gives me the coverage I need and the maybeline fit me doesn't offer enough coverage for my needs. I need a powder because I am completely hopeless with liquid foundations. Dose the double perfection powder offer good coverage? I have redness that I need to tone down along with minor acme to cover up. I'm hooked on chanel nail polishes and have a few glossimers so I'm considering into venturing into more of their items.



I have used Mac studio fix powder & Chanel double. Chanel double was my favorite & have repurchased three times. I use it for formal occasions as I don't need coverage. If you apply Chanel double wet than go over it with dry powder to "set" it will have a more coverage. Applied dry is  light which is how I always applied it. I am unsure even if applied wet it will fully cover any acme. I would suggest you pair it with a heavy duty concealer.  Dior forever flawless compact offers slightly more coverage with same  subtle glow that chanel double does but I find Dior powder softer feeling on skin.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## glossmaven

Has anyone seen an ingredient listing for the new Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua compact anywhere? I can't seem to find anything online, and the testers don't have it listed. 

On a separate note,  I am *loving* the new Volupté Glossimer, Distraction Le Vernis, and Pink Explosion blush.   I wasn't able to snag PE the first time around, so I'm so happy they rereleased it!  Now plotting to purchase Malice and counting down the days til Summer is released!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## elisaq

darma2011 said:


> From left to right:  the new Pink Explosion blush, 165 Volupte, 169 Jalousie, 149 Nakkar, 83 Magnifique glossimers, 20 Beige Ivoire concealer, Rouge Allure 65 Insolente and Rouge Allure Velvet 37 L'Exuberante.   I'm new to Chanel and quickly getting addicted!  =)



Great color selection! I could look at pretty pictures like this for days!


----------



## elisaq

Does anyone have any info on Chanel's CC Cream (their version of BB cream)? I think I need it. 

http://maddyloves.wordpress.com/2012/03/16/chanel-cc-cream-correction-complete-cream-spf-30-pa/


----------



## pixiejenna

19flowers said:


> I haven't used Double Perfection in a few years, but I remember it having great coverage.    Hopefully someone with more recent experience with this will reply.   It's a nice powder foundation, IMO.



Thanks for the feedback!



sign_coachboi said:


> I have used Mac studio fix powder & Chanel double. Chanel double was my favorite & have repurchased three times. I use it for formal occasions as I don't need coverage. If you apply Chanel double wet than go over it with dry powder to "set" it will have a more coverage. Applied dry is  light which is how I always applied it. I am unsure even if applied wet it will fully cover any acme. I would suggest you pair it with a heavy duty concealer.  Dior forever flawless compact offers slightly more coverage with same  subtle glow that chanel double does but I find Dior powder softer feeling on skin.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks for the feedback. If you don't mind my asking how would you go about applying this wet? I've never heard of using a powder foundation wet before. I'll also check out the dior powder as well thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## CalpurniaPeach

elisaq said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any info on Chanel's CC Cream (their version of BB cream)? I think I need it.
> 
> http://maddyloves.wordpress.com/2012/03/16/chanel-cc-cream-correction-complete-cream-spf-30-pa/



I'm stalking my Chanel MU counter now! Is this going to be released in the US? I sure hope so!!!


----------



## darma2011

mspera said:
			
		

> Love all your gorgeous Chanel eye candy!!  Thanks for sharing!!  Enjoy your goodies!!



Thank you, I need more!  Lol


----------



## fashiolista

elisaq said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any info on Chanel's CC Cream (their version of BB cream)? I think I need it.
> 
> http://maddyloves.wordpress.com/2012/03/16/chanel-cc-cream-correction-complete-cream-spf-30-pa/



Sounds amazing, and I'm afraid t also sounds like an Asia exclusive product. I guess if itll be released in the states, it'll be at least during summer then.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## darma2011

elisaq said:
			
		

> Great color selection! I could look at pretty pictures like this for days!



Thanks. I know... looking at all these pretty pics is what got me hooked!  This forum is so bad for my wallet.  Lol


----------



## nicci404

Maedi said:


> Pupeluv and nicci - one of the blushes was 'Pink Explosion', the other 'Malice' if I remember correctly (it was a coral-pink color). I also bought Perfection Lumiere which worked great whereas the new foundation didn't work for me at all.
> I cannot remember the name of the third blush. Also, no GWP for me but they had one about three weeks ago.



thanks  I saw the blushes Friday evening but didn't pick up any of them...yet. On me Pink Explosion and Tumulte almost looked identical. I could not really tell the difference. I waited a couple hrs and both looked like a light pink on my cheeks. But I thought Tumulte was supposed to be lighter?

I want something light. I have Rose Tourbillon and hardly ever use it. I have to be so careful not to overdo it.


----------



## nicci404

shoeaddictklw said:


> We're getting it. Cafemakeup.com has all three swatched- Malice, Tumult, and Pink Explosion. They all look amazing!  AND they're the US non-baked formula.



thanks, I saw it too on her site shortly after I posted that  and then went to Nordies to check it out, so pretty. I didn't get any of them though, yet. Did you?


----------



## nicci404

elisaq said:


> Does anyone have any info on Chanel's CC Cream (their version of BB cream)? I think I need it.
> 
> http://maddyloves.wordpress.com/2012/03/16/chanel-cc-cream-correction-complete-cream-spf-30-pa/




oh wow! I think I need it too!  I hope we get it in the US!


----------



## exotikittenx

Wait the blushes are available now? As of what date?


----------



## ipudgybear

darma2011 said:


> From left to right:  the new Pink Explosion blush, 165 Volupte, 169 Jalousie, 149 Nakkar, 83 Magnifique glossimers, 20 Beige Ivoire concealer, Rouge Allure 65 Insolente and Rouge Allure Velvet 37 L'Exuberante.   I'm new to Chanel and quickly getting addicted!  =)



Wonderful purchases! I need to get the new glossimers. The blush looks amazing!


----------



## palmbeachpink

exotikittenx said:


> Wait the blushes are available now? As of what date?



nordies had 3 new blushes last week - HTH


----------



## palmbeachpink

used the new compact for the past few days and i love it! i wear very light make up and it is perfect - my color is 42 beige rose - it goes on very easy, dries semi-quick, covers medium/medium light - i used the sponge that came with it, so much better than liquid in fact i don't think i will ever go back - when you put it on it makes your face feel really silky + fresh + clean, it does not feel like some foundations do and way better than the liquid vitalumiere which i also have - i also love it b/c of the compact, you can put it in purse and take it anywhere....

i also am in love with the eyeshadow, illusion d'ombre in epatant (have no clue if new or old) and need more colors - i will def be calling the SA to get the black for smokey eyes, which she recommended to get the look in one product

btw, at nordies now she said now you can just call and she will send it to you with free shipping, if you don't want to bother with the mall parking! 



fashiolista said:


> What a lovely MUA/SA! Sounds like only the samples are worth getting exited for!
> 
> Could you share your thoughts on the vita lumiere compact? am still doubting whether I should buy it or not. As I want to purchase the Estée Lauder invisible fluid foundation as well and can't really afford to splurge on both
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





sign_coachboi said:


> Got an email about vitalumiere aqua in compact? Has anyone tried it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## palmbeachpink

i threw away the box but on the compact it says:

active ingredients - octinoxate 4% + titanium dioxide 5.1%



glossmaven said:


> Has anyone seen an ingredient listing for the new Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua compact anywhere? I can't seem to find anything online, and the testers don't have it listed.


----------



## elisaq

nicci404 said:


> oh wow! I think I need it too!  I hope we get it in the US!



Me too! I know nothing about it except for that blog post.  With my luck it will be Asia-exclusive...  When oh when will Chanel learn and have a single worldwide website!?!  Tailoring their skin and color collection for different countries/continents doesn't make any sense.   

Remember last year when I ordered the Asia Le Blanc collection from overseas, then most of it ended up being the Nordstrom exclusives (except for the Aqualumiere in Lotus Rose)? Once again I want everything from this year's 'Asia exclusive' Le Blanc, but keep telling myself to be patient:

http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/11/chanel-le-blanc-collection-for-spring.html

I really want that blush, stylo eyeliner and those Aqualumiere glosses!


----------



## sign_coach925T

pixiejenna said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. If you don't mind my asking how would you go about applying this wet? I've never heard of using a powder foundation wet before. I'll also check out the dior powder as well thanks for the recommendation.



To apply it wet:  I damped the sponge that came with it & put it on than I  used a brush to apply the powder over it to "set" it. I use a non foundation brush the old Chanel 11 which is a actually an eyeshadow brush but I've used it to apply Chanel  sheer illuminating fluid.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MJDaisy

yesterday i purchased my first chanel lipgloss! i got the 165 Volupte! i am loving it so far.


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> thanks, I saw it too on her site shortly after I posted that  and then went to Nordies to check it out, so pretty. I didn't get any of them though, yet. Did you?


Not yet. I'm waiting to get it from my Chanel SA. Surely I will want all three though. 



elisaq said:


> Me too! I know nothing about it except for that blog post. With my luck it will be Asia-exclusive... When oh when will Chanel learn and have a single worldwide website!?! Tailoring their skin and color collection for different countries/continents doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Remember last year when I ordered the Asia Le Blanc collection from overseas, then most of it ended up being the Nordstrom exclusives (except for the Aqualumiere in Lotus Rose)? Once again I want everything from this year's 'Asia exclusive' Le Blanc, but keep telling myself to be patient:
> 
> http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/11/chanel-le-blanc-collection-for-spring.html
> 
> I really want that blush, stylo eyeliner and those Aqualumiere glosses!



That Illusion D'Ombre!!! I really have been wanting a minty eyeshadow and the single in Bamboo just didn't do it for me. Hopefully Nordstrom will carry it again! So sad that we don't get Aqualumiere's though. Lotus Rose was beautiful.


----------



## exotikittenx

palmbeachpink said:
			
		

> nordies had 3 new blushes last week - HTH



Thanks!


----------



## mochaccino

elisaq said:
			
		

> Me too! I know nothing about it except for that blog post.  With my luck it will be Asia-exclusive...  When oh when will Chanel learn and have a single worldwide website!?!  Tailoring their skin and color collection for different countries/continents doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Remember last year when I ordered the Asia Le Blanc collection from overseas, then most of it ended up being the Nordstrom exclusives (except for the Aqualumiere in Lotus Rose)? Once again I want everything from this year's 'Asia exclusive' Le Blanc, but keep telling myself to be patient:
> 
> http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/11/chanel-le-blanc-collection-for-spring.html
> 
> I really want that blush, stylo eyeliner and those Aqualumiere glosses!



Oh dear I want the shadow quad, illusion d'ombre, and blush... Hopefully they'll release it here!! Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## hannahsophia

darma2011 said:


> From left to right: the new Pink Explosion blush, 165 Volupte, 169 Jalousie, 149 Nakkar, 83 Magnifique glossimers, 20 Beige Ivoire concealer, Rouge Allure 65 Insolente and Rouge Allure Velvet 37 L'Exuberante. I'm new to Chanel and quickly getting addicted! =)


----------



## Maedi

nicci404 said:


> thanks  I saw the blushes Friday evening but didn't pick up any of them...yet. On me Pink Explosion and Tumulte almost looked identical. I could not really tell the difference. I waited a couple hrs and both looked like a light pink on my cheeks. But I thought Tumulte was supposed to be lighter?
> 
> I want something light. I have Rose Tourbillon and hardly ever use it. I have to be so careful not to overdo it.



I have Rose Tourbillon as well and always feel a little clownish when I wear it. It's a bit difficult for me to apply blush anyway and with that color even more so. Pink Explosion is more natural and I have received surprisingly many compliments when I wear it. People just comment that I look awake and fresh - so I am attributing it to PE and Perfection Lumiere make-up.


----------



## elliechanel3

rouge coco lipstick: rose comete (looks so good as a daily lippy on most      people!!)
                             gardenia (flattering red)
                             mademoiselle
                             paradis (spring collection)

rouge coco shine:  chance (looks intimidating in the stick but is such a flattering pink for daily use)
                            boy
                            rebelle (an easy red)

rouge allure :  insolente ( my fave bright pink)
 also all of the velvet collection are fab!

glossimer: venus ( an oldie but i use it so much its so pigmented an bright)
                d'or ( christmas collection- my fave gloss! the gold one btw)

aqualumiere gloss: bonbon ( classic)

JC blush : rose ecrit (a warm glow!)

eye quad : mystic eyes (the original brown palette! so useful!)

forgotten what theyre called but the cream shadows: epatant (so sparkly, just fabulous)

sublime de chanel mascara ( so so good, got it as a present and it works a treat!!)

poudre universelle libre in 30 naturel CANT DESCRIBE HOW WORTH WHILE THIS PRODUCT IS SO SO SO GOOD and natural looking!!

and a lot of nail polishes!


----------



## MJDaisy

i bought the original chanel chance eau de parfum today


----------



## elisaq

shoeaddictklw said:


> Not yet. I'm waiting to get it from my Chanel SA. Surely I will want all three though.
> 
> That Illusion D'Ombre!!! I really have been wanting a minty eyeshadow and the single in Bamboo just didn't do it for me. Hopefully Nordstrom will carry it again! So sad that we don't get Aqualumiere's though. Lotus Rose was beautiful.





mochaccino said:


> Oh dear I want the shadow quad, illusion d'ombre, and blush... Hopefully they'll release it here!! Thanks for sharing the link!




The Illusion D'Ombre is beautiful! I'm not convinced it will look good on me, but that's never stopped me before from buying pretty Chanel makeup 

I found these blogs with swatches - it's called Riviere:

http://memoiselle.com/2012/02/03/chanel-illusion-dombre-riviere/

http://www.sapphirebeauty.fr/?p=3231

So Pretty!


----------



## 8seventeen19

elisaq said:


> The Illusion D'Ombre is beautiful! I'm not convinced it will look good on me, but that's never stopped me before from buying pretty Chanel makeup
> 
> I found these blogs with swatches - it's called Riviere:
> 
> http://memoiselle.com/2012/02/03/chanel-illusion-dombre-riviere/
> 
> http://www.sapphirebeauty.fr/?p=3231
> 
> So Pretty!



SO pretty is right!!! Thank you for the info. It will look amazing with Mirifique. Hopefully Nordstrom will get it again this year.


----------



## thatoneAZN

anyone know how much the phone sleeves are. ?
and would there be another price increase next year !?


----------



## fashiolista

palmbeachpink said:


> used the new compact for the past few days and i love it! i wear very light make up and it is perfect - my color is 42 beige rose - it goes on very easy, dries semi-quick, covers medium/medium light - i used the sponge that came with it, so much better than liquid in fact i don't think i will ever go back - when you put it on it makes your face feel really silky + fresh + clean, it does not feel like some foundations do and way better than the liquid vitalumiere which i also have - i also love it b/c of the compact, you can put it in purse and take it anywhere....
> 
> i also am in love with the eyeshadow, illusion d'ombre in epatant (have no clue if new or old) and need more colors - i will def be calling the SA to get the black for smokey eyes, which she recommended to get the look in one product
> 
> btw, at nordies now she said now you can just call and she will send it to you with free shipping, if you don't want to bother with the mall parking!



Thank you so much dear! I will definitely be getting the compact once I have time to go to the sephora in another city. Somehow my local Chanel carrier does not have B20 -.-


----------



## mochaccino

elisaq said:
			
		

> The Illusion D'Ombre is beautiful! I'm not convinced it will look good on me, but that's never stopped me before from buying pretty Chanel makeup
> 
> I found these blogs with swatches - it's called Riviere:
> 
> http://memoiselle.com/2012/02/03/chanel-illusion-dombre-riviere/
> 
> http://www.sapphirebeauty.fr/?p=3231
> 
> So Pretty!



Agreed! I want it even though it probably would look funny on me. I'm hoping these will be released stateside... Really don't want to pay inflated prices on eBay!

Thank you for the links!


----------



## flrich23

Hi everyone.  Do you think it's still possible to purchase the old foundation brush, #16?  I saw the #6 in the store yesterday and I wasn't as impressed with it as with the #16 from before.

Also I asked the SA at Nordies and she said they didn't receive gifts for the beauty event.  They were just going to put a bunch of samples together.  How disappointing considering I have been waiting for a while to make a large purchase.


----------



## mspera

I love my #16 foundation brush! 

If you have a good SA that you work with, see of they are maybe able to search and see if any other stores have them left in inventory. 

I, personally like the look of the old brushes better than the new. I haven't tried to use any of the new ones in store to see how they compare, but I really have what I need in terms of brushes. 

I checked eBay for you -- there are a handful available, for less than retail if you want to go that route. 

Re: the samples with gift -- that's not so bad. A lot of the time the samples are generous and if you are working with your fave SA I bet they will put a little something special together for you. (also since you are maybe planning to spend a lot). 

They will take care of their customers. My SA knew I wasn't in during an actual gift event one time, but knew I had spent enough in previous recent shopping to qualify -- so she generously tucked in one of the gifts that was left over plus some samples of products she knows I use / like. (fabulous for travel!)


----------



## mochaccino

flrich23 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone.  Do you think it's still possible to purchase the old foundation brush, #16?  I saw the #6 in the store yesterday and I wasn't as impressed with it as with the #16 from before.
> 
> Also I asked the SA at Nordies and she said they didn't receive gifts for the beauty event.  They were just going to put a bunch of samples together.  How disappointing considering I have been waiting for a while to make a large purchase.



I don't think so.  I only saw it on the Bloomingdales website but if you click on the link it says "not available." My SA also mentioned before that they cleared inventory on the old brushes


----------



## flrich23

mspera said:


> I love my #16 foundation brush!
> 
> If you have a good SA that you work with, see of they are maybe able to  search and see if any other stores have them left in inventory.
> 
> I, personally like the look of the old brushes better than the new. I  haven't tried to use any of the new ones in store to see how they  compare, but I really have what I need in terms of brushes.
> 
> I checked eBay for you -- there are a handful available, for less than retail if you want to go that route.
> 
> Re: the samples with gift -- that's not so bad. A lot of the time the  samples are generous and if you are working with your fave SA I bet they  will put a little something special together for you. (also since you  are maybe planning to spend a lot).
> 
> They will take care of their customers. My SA knew I wasn't in during an  actual gift event one time, but knew I had spent enough in previous  recent shopping to qualify -- so she generously tucked in one of the  gifts that was left over plus some samples of products she knows I use /  like. (fabulous for travel!)






mochaccino said:


> I don't think so.  I only saw it on the Bloomingdales website but if you click on the link it says "not available." My SA also mentioned before that they cleared inventory on the old brushes



Thank you ladies so much.  I will check with a SA to see if there is any left.   

I checked on ebay as well.  Great tip btw.  Do you ladies know if there is a tremendous difference if the brushes are made in France or China?  I'm sorry if this is a stupid question.  I'm quite new to Chanel, and I just want to make sure first.


----------



## pixiejenna

sign_coachboi said:


> I have used Mac studio fix powder & Chanel double. Chanel double was my favorite & have repurchased three times. I use it for formal occasions as I don't need coverage. If you apply Chanel double wet than go over it with dry powder to "set" it will have a more coverage. Applied dry is  light which is how I always applied it. I am unsure even if applied wet it will fully cover any acme. I would suggest you pair it with a heavy duty concealer.  Dior forever flawless compact offers slightly more coverage with same  subtle glow that chanel double does but I find Dior powder softer feeling on skin.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I have to thank you for the dior recomendation! I haven't had a chance to swing by a mall yet to try the channel double, but i have a sephora next town over and I tried the Dior and I LOVE it! I would have never tried it if it went for your recommendation thanks again.


----------



## bebe_tc

Are all of this blushes limited edition????


----------



## nicci404

elisaq said:


> Me too! I know nothing about it except for that blog post.  With my luck it will be Asia-exclusive...  When oh when will Chanel learn and have a single worldwide website!?!  Tailoring their skin and color collection for different countries/continents doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Remember last year when I ordered the Asia Le Blanc collection from overseas, then most of it ended up being the Nordstrom exclusives (except for the Aqualumiere in Lotus Rose)? Once again I want everything from this year's 'Asia exclusive' Le Blanc, but keep telling myself to be patient:
> 
> http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/11/chanel-le-blanc-collection-for-spring.html
> 
> I really want that blush, stylo eyeliner and those Aqualumiere glosses!



yea, be patient!  only a few more months...

I saw the blush on Ebay but closed the window quickly! I wish Chanel would come out w/a cream blush...I think they would come out with a great product. Other cream blushes I have tried have disappointed me.


----------



## nicci404

Maedi said:


> I have Rose Tourbillon as well and always feel a little clownish when I wear it. It's a bit difficult for me to apply blush anyway and with that color even more so. Pink Explosion is more natural and I have received surprisingly many compliments when I wear it. People just comment that I look awake and fresh - so I am attributing it to PE and Perfection Lumiere make-up.



yea, I never used to wear blush till a couple yrs ago. I would hate it when I would go to a counter & the SA will automatically want to put blush on me and they would put so much on!! Ugh...

 I worried if I gave my Rose Tourbillon away that I might later regret it. Plus, it wasn't something that easy easy to get. I am thinking of giving it to my mom for a birthday gift, she is a lot darker than me and she won't look like a clown... It would be a treat for her since she doesn't buy high end make up but only skincare. 

I didn't think I would like Pink Explosion, I thought I would like Tumulte more but I surprised myself. I didn't get the sense that I could over do Pink Explosion....unlike RT. Right??


----------



## nicci404

bebe_tc said:


> Are all of this blushes limited edition????



I don't believe so. Tumulte & Malice are new shades & permanent.  I don't think Pink Explosion is LE but not 100% sure...


----------



## Maedi

nicci404 said:


> yea, I never used to wear blush till a couple yrs ago. I would hate it when I would go to a counter & the SA will automatically want to put blush on me and they would put so much on!! Ugh...
> 
> I worried if I gave my Rose Tourbillon away that I might later regret it. Plus, it wasn't something that easy easy to get. I am thinking of giving it to my mom for a birthday gift, she is a lot darker than me and she won't look like a clown... It would be a treat for her since she doesn't buy high end make up but only skincare.
> 
> I didn't think I would like Pink Explosion, I thought I would like Tumulte more but I surprised myself. I didn't get the sense that I could over do Pink Explosion....unlike RT. Right??



I couldn't agree more. RT just doesn't feel natural on me but it is LE. I think giving it to your mom is a great idea. I used to not wear blush as well since I have pink cheeks naturally but the blush is a nice contouring tool. I also want Malice


----------



## miffy

Bloomingdales SCP is having a makeup artist event thru tomorrow. The GWP includes samples of the  Le Blanc serum, Sublimage serum, mascara and the camellia book marker as well as a Bloomingdales scarf/wrap.


----------



## pond23

miffy said:


> Bloomingdales SCP is having a makeup artist event thru tomorrow. The GWP includes samples of the  Le Blanc serum, Sublimage serum, mascara and the camellia book marker as well as a Bloomingdales scarf/wrap.



^ Is there minimum qualifying purchase amount? Thanks!


----------



## miffy

pond23 said:


> ^ Is there minimum qualifying purchase amount? Thanks!



I believe it's $150


----------



## mochaccino

flrich23 said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies so much.  I will check with a SA to see if there is any left.
> 
> I checked on ebay as well.  Great tip btw.  Do you ladies know if there is a tremendous difference if the brushes are made in France or China?  I'm sorry if this is a stupid question.  I'm quite new to Chanel, and I just want to make sure first.



As far mine go, I can't tell the difference!


----------



## lolakitten

I had the most miserable SA yesterday. This is a counter thhat I've spent hundreds at lately. In my last purchase, amongst other things, I bough a nail polish that I decided was not me, so I went to exchange it (I didn't open it & Bay policy allows return/exchange) & she gave me SUCH a hard time! Even after calling the store manager who said to do the exchange, she still kept arguing with me, claiming that I used it. Sheesh, I won't be giving her any buisness anymore, that's for sure!


----------



## Bethc

lolakitten said:
			
		

> I had the most miserable SA yesterday. This is a counter thhat I've spent hundreds at lately. In my last purchase, amongst other things, I bough a nail polish that I decided was not me, so I went to exchange it (I didn't open it & Bay policy allows return/exchange) & she gave me SUCH a hard time! Even after calling the store manager who said to do the exchange, she still kept arguing with me, claiming that I used it. Sheesh, I won't be giving her any buisness anymore, that's for sure!



What nerve!  I would send a letter to the store about her behavior, she should not treat anyone that way!


----------



## Northergirl

lolakitten said:


> I had the most miserable SA yesterday. This is a counter thhat I've spent hundreds at lately. In my last purchase, amongst other things, I bough a nail polish that I decided was not me, so I went to exchange it (I didn't open it & Bay policy allows return/exchange) & she gave me SUCH a hard time! Even after calling the store manager who said to do the exchange, she still kept arguing with me, claiming that I used it. Sheesh, I won't be giving her any buisness anymore, that's for sure!


 
I would call the manager and tell them what happened even after he/she approved the exchange. It drives me crazy when SA's are argumentive.


----------



## Deborah1986

_Today i bought this LOVE 





_


----------



## ocean82

So pretty, Deborah !


----------



## Bethc

Deborah1986 said:


> _Today i bought this LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Exciting!!  I have the Lucky Stripes and I'm waiting for the e/s!!


----------



## fashiongirl26

Just bought Extra Dimension MSF in Superb and Whisper of Gilt. Also, 5 eyeshadows (Rich Core, Sweet Heat, Havana, Young Venus, and Modern Pewter).  Tres Chic blush in Lovecloud and from the Reel Sexy collection Pink Cult blush. Topped it off with the large softsac in Lilac.


----------



## fashiongirl26

fashiongirl26 said:
			
		

> Just bought Extra Dimension MSF in Superb and Whisper of Gilt. Also, 5 eyeshadows (Rich Core, Sweet Heat, Havana, Young Venus, and Modern Pewter).  Tres Chic blush in Lovecloud and from the Reel Sexy collection Pink Cult blush. Topped it off with the large softsac in Lilac.



Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## flrich23

mochaccino said:


> As far mine go, I can't tell the difference!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

ocean82 said:


> So pretty, Deborah !





Bethc said:


> Exciting!!  I have the Lucky Stripes and I'm waiting for the e/s!!



_Thank you ladies  it's so pretty love it _


----------



## nicci404

Maedi said:


> I couldn't agree more. RT just doesn't feel natural on me but it is LE. I think giving it to your mom is a great idea. I used to not wear blush as well since I have pink cheeks naturally but the blush is a nice contouring tool. I also want Malice



well, even my mom did not want it..haha  she said it looked way too bright. she instead took my Dior Rose Diamond shimmer powder. 

did you end up getting Malice? 


I know I have changed since I am looking forward to a blush collection and that it is from MAC. The Tres Cheek collection coming out tomorrow, not sure if I will buy anything but never thought I would look forward a blush collection.


----------



## nicci404

http://www.specktra.net/t/170341/chanel-lipsticks-rouge-coco-rouge-allure-etc/2730

scroll down -- someone got swatches of the RC Shines and Coco for summer...I am leaning towards Avant-Garde & Culte, and maybe Style.


----------



## bonchicgenre

I picked up a few things a couple weeks ago:: Aqua Vitalumier, universal bronzer, concealer, and boy lipstick. 

I have to say I'm obsessed! All of it works perfectly with my skin and the finish of the foundation is just superb. I'm looking forward to trying the compact soon!


----------



## Deborah1986

nicci404 said:


> http://www.specktra.net/t/170341/chanel-lipsticks-rouge-coco-rouge-allure-etc/2730
> 
> scroll down -- someone got swatches of the RC Shines and Coco for summer...I am leaning towards Avant-Garde & Culte, and maybe Style.



_looking good  Thank you for the link._


----------



## mochaccino

nicci404 said:
			
		

> http://www.specktra.net/t/170341/chanel-lipsticks-rouge-coco-rouge-allure-etc/2730
> 
> scroll down -- someone got swatches of the RC Shines and Coco for summer...I am leaning towards Avant-Garde & Culte, and maybe Style.



Thank you for the link! I'll have to check out Effontee and Sourire in person...


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Hi everyone! Can you please help me find a similar shade of Chanel's nail colour in Coco Blue? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maedi

*nicci404* - I did get Malice and got rid of RT - that's too funny that your mom thought it was too bright. I think of the four new Chanel blushes I like Pink Explosion the best - it is so natural, healthy looking and easy to wear. I will check out the MAC blush collection. The Chanel striped bronzers should be out in a little while - looking forward to those as well.


----------



## dress1

Hi,

Is Chanel Mademoiselle lipstick coming back this Spring/Summer? TIA!


----------



## JulieDiva

dress1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is Chanel Mademoiselle lipstick coming back this Spring/Summer? TIA!




Did it ever leave?  i am new to Chanel, but it seems to be a regular colour...is it not?


----------



## dress1

Hi,

I think Chanel carried Mademoiselle lipstick in 2010 for a limited time. But I think since it has many fans, they decided to bring it back.


----------



## maggielvcat

Has anyone tried the new Aqua Vitalumiere cream compact?


----------



## lostlikelucy

maggielvcat said:


> Has anyone tried the new Aqua Vitalumiere cream compact?



Just picked this up yesterday and have been wearing it today. Love the feel of it--I have dryish sensitive skin and this feels absolutely weightless on the skin. SA advised to apply with foundation brush. I applied with the included sponge, dampened, and it sheered it out nicely.

This is my first Chanel foundation but I love it already!


----------



## CalpurniaPeach

I'd love to know how it compares to teint innocence because I didn't really like that one.


----------



## MrsLid

dress1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think Chanel carried Mademoiselle lipstick in 2010 for a limited time. But I think since it has many fans, they decided to bring it back.



I think you mean Magnolia and yes they have brought it back for summer but I'm not sure if it's a worldwide release or not. I wasn't paying a lot of attention because I do have it already from the original release.


----------



## Lands

Treat myself today..

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

Lands said:


> Treat myself today..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum









What brushes did you get?

I got the #1 Powder Brush, #4 Blush Brush, #19 Blending Brush, #26 Small Contour/Shadow Brush and #14 Contour/Shadow Brush. My favorite of the bunch is the #1 Powder brush. I love using it to apply setting powder and bronzer.


----------



## Gimmiebags

I've read a few people commenting on how amazing the new Chanel foundation is.

Does anyone know what the new one is?
I've been on the website but it doesn't say which one is new. 

I'd really like to try it.


----------



## 19flowers

Gimmiebags said:


> I've read a few people commenting on how amazing the new Chanel foundation is.
> 
> Does anyone know what the new one is?
> I've been on the website but it doesn't say which one is new.
> 
> I'd really like to try it.


 
the newest is the Vitalumiere Aqua compact and I'm hearing great things about it -- the one released before this is Perfection Lumiere -- I'm currently using this one and like it a lot....


----------



## Gimmiebags

19flowers said:
			
		

> the newest is the Vitalumiere Aqua compact and I'm hearing great things about it -- the one released before this is Perfection Lumiere -- I'm currently using this one and like it a lot....



Thank you!
You're a star!!


----------



## scarlet555

Gimmiebags said:


> Thank you!
> You're a star!!


 
Ok, finally got to the vitalumiere aqua compact cream foundation, which I believe is suppose to replace the teint innocent cream compact foundation.  

The colors on the new vitalumiere aqua compact cream appears lighter, so make sure you are matched correctly.  

The finish is radiant or luminous, but not like the teint innocent-I have not seen any foundation as good as the teint innocent.   Coverage is medium, not sheer.


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

I got the Vitalumiere aqua compact last week and I seriously think this is the best foundation of my life. I've been applying it with the Chanel foundation brush or my kabuki and it just goes on so sheer and flawless, leaves a gorgeous sheen to my face and lasts all day. THe nice thing is, if I'm going out later in the evening, it is so easy to touch up real quick rather than having to wash and reapply and its just so easy to put on which is nice when I'm trying to get two small kids and myself ready in the mornings


----------



## Amaryllix

^ I have a Chanel makeup event scheduled for next week and I *cannot* wait to get the Vitalumiere aqua compact. Trying to behave myself and not rush to Nordies to get it today is HARD!


----------



## Lands

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> What brushes did you get?
> 
> I got the #1 Powder Brush, #4 Blush Brush, #19 Blending Brush, #26 Small Contour/Shadow Brush and #14 Contour/Shadow Brush. My favorite of the bunch is the #1 Powder brush. I love using it to apply setting powder and bronzer.


I got the Powder, blush, foundation, concealer and lip brushes. Im still waiting to pick up my foundation and lip ones they were sold out. I cant wait though. Oh i love that powder brush sooo much.


----------



## OMG3kids

BagsAreMyBabies said:


> I got the Vitalumiere aqua compact last week and I seriously think this is the best foundation of my life. I've been applying it with the Chanel foundation brush or my kabuki and it just goes on so sheer and flawless, leaves a gorgeous sheen to my face and lasts all day. THe nice thing is, if I'm going out later in the evening, it is so easy to touch up real quick rather than having to wash and reapply and its just so easy to put on which is nice when I'm trying to get two small kids and myself ready in the mornings



This is the exact reason I'm looking for a compact foundation!! Do you use a powder on top of it?


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

Lands said:


> I got the Powder, blush, foundation, concealer and lip brushes. Im still waiting to pick up my foundation and lip ones they were sold out. I cant wait though. Oh i love that powder brush sooo much.



I'm waiting for the Chanel #15 brush to ship. It was out a stock for a while on Chanel's website and they only sell it on their website and at Chanel boutiques. I can't wait to get my hands on it!

How are you liking the other Chanel brushes so far?


----------



## OMG3kids

Yes, I want to hear how people are liking the big powder brush!!


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

OMG3kids said:


> This is the exact reason I'm looking for a compact foundation!! Do you use a powder on top of it?



Yes, I just take a quick swipe of Double Perfection Powder and tap it quickly on my face to set the Vitalumiere. I do it very lightly though - not enough to add coverage, but just to set the makeup.


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

OMG3kids said:


> Yes, I want to hear how people are liking the big powder brush!!



LOVE it! I've had it for about three weeks now and I really love it. I've used it with the Double Perfection Powder and Laura Mercier mineral powder and it works great with both.


----------



## OMG3kids

Thanks ladies!! I'll have to check it out.


----------



## ehy210

Has anyone tried the new Chanel powder contour brush #2? I've heard it sheds a lot. I already have three contour brushes lol but I'm drawn to this one in particular because of the long shape. Is it worth $60? Does anyone have it?


----------



## pond23

^ I really want the contour brush too, but so far I haven't been able to see it in person. I hope someone can post a review of it.


----------



## fongchau

A SA used it on me when applying some blush the other day. I didn't ntoce any shedding, but I guess it had already been used a little bit by then. It did seem too big for the Chanel blush though. Hope that's helpful.


----------



## fongchau

Can anyone tell me if they think they think Espiegle would work for someone with Mac NC25/Chanel B20? Looking for a champagne, peachy blush and I can only find this online


----------



## my4boys

I went on a bit of a spree this week after trying Chanel for the first time


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Looks like a great haul!! Can't wait to see more pics of your goodies up close!


----------



## my4boys

Here's a few more, the only thing I don't have yesterday's trip I'll take a pic after work


----------



## bunnymasseuse

my4boys said:


> Here's a few more, the only thing I don't have yesterday's trip I'll take a pic after work


What are the names/colors for your goodies?


----------



## pond23

fongchau said:


> A SA used it on me when applying some blush the other day. I didn't ntoce any shedding, but I guess it had already been used a little bit by then. It did seem too big for the Chanel blush though. Hope that's helpful.



^ That definitely helps! I will probably use it with my bronzer compacts which are bigger in size.


----------



## OMG3kids

Just got "Dragon!"  It's the perfect red red for me--no blue in it!!  YAY!!


----------



## my4boys

What's a good Chanel eyeliner? I've just started buying Chanel


----------



## 19flowers

my4boys said:


> What's a good Chanel eyeliner? I've just started buying Chanel


 
I love Chanel's waterproof eyeliner pencils - Stylo Yeux Waterproof - they are great!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

19flowers said:


> I love Chanel's waterproof eyeliner pencils - Stylo Yeux Waterproof - they are great!


They are my fav and the only type of eyeliner pencils I buy from Chanel, 2nd this!


----------



## Bethc

Absolutely, I love all the different colors!


----------



## my4boys

Do they offer a gel liner?


----------



## OMG3kids

I need some eyeliner--I'll have to investigate the Chanel ones.


----------



## pond23

my4boys said:


> Do they offer a gel liner?



^ Not yet. I'm hoping they do soon!


----------



## fieryfashionist

My lil haul!


----------



## fieryfashionist

OMG3kids said:
			
		

> I need some eyeliner--I'll have to investigate the Chanel ones.



I know it's technically a shadow and too sparkly for everyday wear... but Mirifique is STUNNING used as a liner or tapped over a black pencil/liner... I've worn it out and gotten lots of compliments!


----------



## OMG3kids

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> I know it's technically a shadow and too sparkly for everyday wear... but Mirifique is STUNNING used as a liner or tapped over a black pencil/liner... I've worn it out and gotten lots of compliments!



Sounds awesome! Thank you. 
I bought the Chanel base coat for nail polish today. Hoping this will buy me some time on my manicures.


----------



## Amaryllix

fieryfashionist said:


> I know it's technically a shadow and too sparkly for everyday wear... but Mirifique is STUNNING used as a liner or tapped over a black pencil/liner... I've worn it out and gotten lots of compliments!



I second this! My SA used Mirifique as a liner when she was doing a bit of a demo (she was having fun) ... and it looked fab! I was rather sad when she later said they were sold out. It's still on my list.


----------



## pond23

fieryfashionist said:


> My lil haul!



^ Hey M! I've missed ya!  Hope all is well with you! I have been eyeing your purchases in the "Shhh..." Chanel sub-forum thread. 

Will you be 'undressing' your new Chanel makeup purchases soon? LOL!


----------



## fieryfashionist

OMG3kids said:
			
		

> Sounds awesome! Thank you.
> I bought the Chanel base coat for nail polish today. Hoping this will buy me some time on my manicures.



You're welcome!   I hope the base works out for you... haven't tried it, so will be interested to know how you like it!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Amaryllix said:
			
		

> I second this! My SA used Mirifique as a liner when she was doing a bit of a demo (she was having fun) ... and it looked fab! I was rather sad when she later said they were sold out. It's still on my list.



Oooooh, sounds like it was a fun demo!   I just love how it adds a beautiful, sparkly dimension to the eyes... I hope you are able to track it down soon!! 




			
				pond23 said:
			
		

> ^ Hey M! I've missed ya!  Hope all is well with you! I have been eyeing your purchases in the "Shhh..." Chanel sub-forum thread.
> 
> Will you be 'undressing' your new Chanel makeup purchases soon? LOL!



Hey S!!   I've missed you, too!!   I'm doing great... how are things with you?   Haha, yeah, that's where I've been posting my damage... phew!   Haha, I'm so impatient... I already "undressed" sari dore and coral love!


----------



## Amaryllix

fieryfashionist said:


> Oooooh, sounds like it was a fun demo!   I just love how it adds a beautiful, sparkly dimension to the eyes... I hope you are able to track it down soon!!



Oh she was so sweet - I was brand new to the area and was checking out the local Nordies. I was browsing the Chanel counter and she asked if I wanted to try some stuff out! 

Thank you! I'm going back there tomorrow for a Chanel (what else!) makeup event and hope to pick it up then.


----------



## missjenny2679

Hi all! Quick question...I just bought the Perfection Foundation last night. It looks great, but mid-day I need some sort of touch up due to oil shine.  Should I dust with a Chanel loose powder on the AM, or look into getting the powder foundation to touch up? I have VERY oily skin, but there is dryness in areas due to acne topical.


----------



## Bethc

Preview of summer!

http://www.sandrascloset.com/summertime-de-chanel-2012/


----------



## kendal

Thanks so much Betc.  I've Been stalking the Chanel page for updates.  Looks like I'll need the majority of this collection.


----------



## G&Smommy

Bethc said:


> Preview of summer!
> 
> http://www.sandrascloset.com/summertime-de-chanel-2012/


 
Thanks!  Love the Holiday polish!  I can't wait for more swatches of this collection.


----------



## Lands

Bethc said:


> Preview of summer!
> 
> http://www.sandrascloset.com/summertime-de-chanel-2012/


Thanks! do u know when its going to be available in stores?


----------



## Bethc

Lands said:
			
		

> Thanks! do u know when its going to be available in stores?



Supposedly ships this week!


----------



## Bethc

Here's a comparison between my MAC and my new Chanel stripling brushes.   The MAC one has a longer handle, the Chanel brush head is thicker.


----------



## Lexiii

so i have a question about Chanel vitalumiere aqua! some of the shades are "b" and others are "br." what's the difference between like b10 and br10?

Also, how long does it last? It's a little pricey for me, so I would need it to last hopefully a couple months


----------



## CalpurniaPeach

Lexiii said:
			
		

> so i have a question about Chanel vitalumiere aqua! some of the shades are "b" and others are "br." what's the difference between like b10 and br10?
> 
> Also, how long does it last? It's a little pricey for me, so I would need it to last hopefully a couple months



I believe the b shades are yellow undertone and the br shades are pink undertone. 

My Chanel foundations always tend to last like 6 months for me? But I do use a very sheer layer and rotate constantly between foundations depending on the weather, event, etc. I would say most people end up keeping them and going through it in 4 months? It's a good value for the money!


----------



## Lexiii

Also, I have combination oily/dry skin and a few acne spots here and there. I currently use a tinted moisturizer but am looking for a little more coverage. I definitely don't want a heavy foundation- i'm looking for something on the lighter, side. Also, maybe something to wear just at night or for nice occasions- not like when I'm outside doing physical activity during the summer

Would Chanel vitalumiere aqua work for me, in your opinion? or is there a better foundation that would work?

Is it 1 oz?


----------



## mtcardaropoli

Any suggestions for Chanel lipsticks ? I need a nude lip color for everyday. Thanks


----------



## annam

Lexiii said:
			
		

> Also, I have combination oily/dry skin and a few acne spots here and there. I currently use a tinted moisturizer but am looking for a little more coverage. I definitely don't want a heavy foundation- i'm looking for something on the lighter, side. Also, maybe something to wear just at night or for nice occasions- not like when I'm outside doing physical activity during the summer
> 
> Would Chanel vitalumiere aqua work for me, in your opinion? or is there a better foundation that would work?
> 
> Is it 1 oz?



Try the perfection one. It is the long lasting foundation and is great. The best thing is that it had a wider colour range.


----------



## sign_coach925T

Chanel uv. Need new SPF. Looked at few others but repurchased Chanel as it is light & protects & it doesn't interfere with powders ( although haven't worn any lately)  I love Dior snow uv a tad more but Chanel is more convenient.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cait

Lexiii said:


> Also, I have combination oily/dry skin and a few acne spots here and there. I currently use a tinted moisturizer but am looking for a little more coverage. I definitely don't want a heavy foundation- i'm looking for something on the lighter, side. Also, maybe something to wear just at night or for nice occasions- not like when I'm outside doing physical activity during the summer
> 
> Would Chanel vitalumiere aqua work for me, in your opinion? or is there a better foundation that would work?
> 
> Is it 1 oz?


 
When you say lighter, do you mean in feeling or coverage? The original Vitalumiere has lighter coverage than the new VA; Perfection Lumiere is easily medium-full.

Mat Lumiere, personally, is my favourite - I have combo-easily dehydrated skin. It has more coverage than the original Vitalumiere (I have no match in VA) but it lasts really well on my skin, and has a satin finish; it would probably look a bit dewier on someone oilier. I love the way Mat looks on my skin; and it lasted on my skin with primer last weekend between about 2:00 PM to 11:00 with minimal fading, though I could've used some powder. 

The pixiwoo girls did a pretty in-depth Chanel foundation review; though they didn't include Perfection Lumiere, and they do review the discontinued Teint Innocence & Pro Lumiere.


----------



## CalpurniaPeach

Lexiii said:
			
		

> Also, I have combination oily/dry skin and a few acne spots here and there. I currently use a tinted moisturizer but am looking for a little more coverage. I definitely don't want a heavy foundation- i'm looking for something on the lighter, side. Also, maybe something to wear just at night or for nice occasions- not like when I'm outside doing physical activity during the summer
> 
> Would Chanel vitalumiere aqua work for me, in your opinion? or is there a better foundation that would work?
> 
> Is it 1 oz?



Vitalumiere Aqua was pretty light feeling on me. I did like it but I usually choose a sheer-medium. VA was kind of sheer for me. I think you would like it if you currently use a tinted moisturizer. Someone suggested perfection lumiere but I would avoid that. It's quite heavy in my opinion.


----------



## mochaccino

Lexiii said:
			
		

> Also, I have combination oily/dry skin and a few acne spots here and there. I currently use a tinted moisturizer but am looking for a little more coverage. I definitely don't want a heavy foundation- i'm looking for something on the lighter, side. Also, maybe something to wear just at night or for nice occasions- not like when I'm outside doing physical activity during the summer
> 
> Would Chanel vitalumiere aqua work for me, in your opinion? or is there a better foundation that would work?
> 
> Is it 1 oz?



I have mostly oily skin so Vitalumiere Aqua is a bit too dewy for me. I didn't like Perfection Luminiere too much because I felt it was a little too thick, but it does have more shade options.  The Chanel MUA told me that the Vitalumiere Aqua compact is more for drier skin, but maybe you can try it out since you have combination skin.  Also, have you tried Armani's Lasting Silk? It's lighter but still has good coverage and lasts most of a work day for me.


----------



## summerxoxo

Hi! Can anyone please clarify the different types of Chanel foundation with me? I'm lost with so many different types of foundation available!!

currently I'm using Dior skin nude liquid foundation and it's one of the best I have ever used. But after seeing so many people raving about Chanel I would like to give it a try.  

The place I am living in is summer all year long and I have combination skin with breakout during time of the month. I'm going to get both a Matt and dewy finish to try it out.


----------



## Lexiii

mochaccino said:


> I have mostly oily skin so Vitalumiere Aqua is a bit too dewy for me. I didn't like Perfection Luminiere too much because I felt it was a little too thick, but it does have more shade options.  The Chanel MUA told me that the Vitalumiere Aqua compact is more for drier skin, but maybe you can try it out since you have combination skin.  Also, have you tried Armani's Lasting Silk? It's lighter but still has good coverage and lasts most of a work day for me.



I haven't tried Armani's Lasting Silk, but I'll look into it! I've always heard good things about Lancome's teinte idole.

Thank you guys for all of your responses and advice, I very much appreciate it


----------



## Amaryllix

I have combination skin, and I loved how the Vitalumiere Aqua compact felt on my skin all day yesterday. 

Major haul yesterday!  I'm so banned from makeup for the next month or two at least.


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Soho has the summer collection in.


----------



## babyontheway

Bethc said:


> Chanel Soho has the summer collection in.



Did you get anything?


----------



## Bethc

babyontheway said:
			
		

> Did you get anything?



No, I had asked my favorite MUA @ Saks to put everything aside and call me when it comes in.  I played with everything, the bronzers and Delight are amazing!  Not sure about Holiday, it's very orangey to me.   Also,  I was looking for Maiice, which has apparently sold out?  I had to order it on-line.


----------



## omk2010

My partial spring 2012 loot...


----------



## lilwickitwitch

I picked up my summer collection makeup today! It's all so gorgeous. I love the new bronzers with the stripes. I got sable rose and it gives me a really nice natural glow. I got the new eyeshadow duo, it's pretty neutral and you can probably find dupes, but I love the formula. I got another rouge coco shine in en vogue, it's a super bright coral. The new nail colors are a lot of fun too. I only got delight, but holiday is pretty tempting! I also picked up the Guerlain summer stuff too! So many new things to play with!


----------



## Deborah1986

Bethc said:


> Chanel Soho has the summer collection in.



_some pics... ?_


----------



## Deborah1986

lilwickitwitch said:


> I picked up my summer collection makeup today! It's all so gorgeous. I love the new bronzers with the stripes. I got sable rose and it gives me a really nice natural glow. I got the new eyeshadow duo, it's pretty neutral and you can probably find dupes, but I love the formula. I got another rouge coco shine in en vogue, it's a super bright coral. The new nail colors are a lot of fun too. I only got delight, but holiday is pretty tempting! I also picked up the Guerlain summer stuff too! So many new things to play with!



_wow sounds great have you some pictures_


----------



## nicci404

I took some pics of the summer collection...


----------



## nicci404

I left w/Sable Rose & RC Shine - Empreinte. 

I tried Delight & Island but Delight was too shimmery/glittery? for me but it is still very pretty. Island didn't have enough color for me. 

I tried Sable Beige too but it was too peachy for me. Sable Rose came off more pink and glowy...

Empreinte was a nice pinkish brown on me...nothing crazy/bold but easy to wear! 

I didn't realize till I got home, but I got a cute little bookmark.


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> I left w/Sable Rose & RC Shine - Empreinte.
> 
> I tried Delight & Island but Delight was too shimmery/glittery? for me but it is still very pretty. Island didn't have enough color for me.
> 
> I tried Sable Beige too but it was too peachy for me. Sable Rose came off more pink and glowy...
> 
> Empreinte was a nice pinkish brown on me...nothing crazy/bold but easy to wear!
> 
> I didn't realize till I got home, but I got a cute little bookmark.


 
Beautiful purchases!  Nice gift too!


----------



## babyontheway

I am waiting for my NM SA to let me know when she gets collection, normally she is earlier than a lot of other places... I def want a bronzer but not sure on lips/eyes/nails yet


Bethc said:


> No, I had asked my favorite MUA @ Saks to put everything aside and call me when it comes in.  I played with everything, the bronzers and Delight are amazing!  Not sure about Holiday, it's very orangey to me.   Also,  I was looking for Maiice, which has apparently sold out?  I had to order it on-line.



Nice haul!


omk2010 said:


> My partial spring 2012 loot...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1691634



The collection looks beautiful all together- thanks for posting!


nicci404 said:


> I took some pics of the summer collection...


----------



## mspera

nicci404 said:
			
		

> I took some pics of the summer collection...



Thank you sweet nicci!! Loving the beauties. 

The eyeshadow duo looks pretty - like natural kicked up a notch.     Can't wait to see the bronzer and hoping en vogue rouge coco shine is fab! 

Yay for pics!


----------



## Bethc

nicci404 said:
			
		

> I left w/Sable Rose & RC Shine - Empreinte.
> 
> I tried Delight & Island but Delight was too shimmery/glittery? for me but it is still very pretty. Island didn't have enough color for me.
> 
> I tried Sable Beige too but it was too peachy for me. Sable Rose came off more pink and glowy...
> 
> Empreinte was a nice pinkish brown on me...nothing crazy/bold but easy to wear!
> 
> I didn't realize till I got home, but I got a cute little bookmark.



Very pretty!


----------



## mspera

mspera said:
			
		

> Thank you sweet nicci!! Loving the beauties.
> 
> The eyeshadow duo looks pretty - like natural kicked up a notch.     Can't wait to see the bronzer and hoping en vogue rouge coco shine is fab!  I think sable rose may be my pick. Love the mixture of color.
> 
> Yay for pics!


. 

Congrats on your purchases! -- nicci404! Sorry! Excited on iPhone -- need a little more coffee


----------



## kendal

My local stores didn't have the summer collection yet, but I picked up a new coral lip look.


----------



## nicci404

thanks everyone  I can't wait to see everyone else's purchases


----------



## nicci404

kendal said:


> My local stores didn't have the summer collection yet, but I picked up a new coral lip look.



that is coral? it looks like a bold red  I wish I could pull off brighter colors. lovely purchases


----------



## nicci404

http://www.fruitylashes.com/chanel-...-chanel-collection-swatches-and-review-11305/

here are some swatches of the collection


----------



## Maedi

*nicci *- your purchases sound wonderful. I cannot wait for it to arrive here. The lightest polish is similar to one from years ago - Allure Naturel - and is lovely(from what I've seen swatched). So excited about the blush. There is a beautiful Chanel lipstick ad in the May Harper's Bazaar.


----------



## palmbeachpink

Amaryllix said:


> I second this! My SA used Mirifique as a liner when she was doing a bit of a demo (she was having fun) ... and it looked fab! I was rather sad when she later said they were sold out. It's still on my list.



I love this too! my SA suggested this over the smokey eye quad and it's amazing! are there any new colors out in this product for summer?? 

also does anyone have any color recs for a pencil liner for green eyes + dark hair?? 

TIA! hope everyone had a great weekend!!


----------



## kendal

nicci404 said:


> that is coral? it looks like a bold red  I wish I could pull off brighter colors. lovely purchases


It's definitely coral & not a red.  The photo doesn't really do it justice, but in the tube the gloss looks really pigmented.  My husband actually recoiled when I showed it to him  because it looks like such a bright coral color, but it's actually quite soft on the lips.


----------



## pupeluv

omk2010 said:


> My partial spring 2012 loot...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1691634


 


nicci404 said:


> I left w/Sable Rose & RC Shine - Empreinte.
> 
> I tried Delight & Island but Delight was too shimmery/glittery? for me but it is still very pretty. Island didn't have enough color for me.
> 
> I tried Sable Beige too but it was too peachy for me. Sable Rose came off more pink and glowy...
> 
> Empreinte was a nice pinkish brown on me...nothing crazy/bold but easy to wear!
> 
> I didn't realize till I got home, but I got a cute little bookmark.


 

Nice goodies ladies!

I went today to look at the collection, the SA said the Sable Rose would be to dark for me so I may go back for Sable Beige. I liked Empreinte but the SA was saying "Oh that's too nude not enough color blah, blah", so I didn't buy anything.


----------



## Amaryllix

palmbeachpink said:


> I love this too! my SA suggested this over the smokey eye quad and it's amazing! are there any new colors out in this product for summer??
> 
> also does anyone have any color recs for a pencil liner for green eyes + dark hair??
> 
> TIA! hope everyone had a great weekend!!



I didn't see any new ones in the lookbook at Nordies. Sads! I love the formula. 

I'm not too thrilled about the bronzers - I'm pale and bronzers look hideous on me.  I am willing to try Sable Rose though.  

So digging the NPs!!


----------



## ilsecita

I thought I was going to skip most of the summer collection until I saw it IRL this weekend at Nordies Seattle... I bought way to much lol. I'm surprisingly in love with the duo! 

Here's my haul! Ps I put swatches in my blog if you are interested  http://theultimatemakeup.com/post/21673393840/chanel-summer-2012-collection-picks-swatches-my


----------



## nicci404

Maedi said:


> *nicci *- your purchases sound wonderful. I cannot wait for it to arrive here. The lightest polish is similar to one from years ago - Allure Naturel - and is lovely(from what I've seen swatched). So excited about the blush. There is a beautiful Chanel lipstick ad in the May Harper's Bazaar.



thanks Maedi  which blush are you thinking of getting??


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks so much for the swatches, *ilsecita*! I'm definitely picking up the Holiday and Delight nail polishes and the Calypso Glossimer. I think I might get the En Vogue RCS too I'm still undecided lol but corals are my weakness!


----------



## ilsecita

Lady Stardust said:


> Thanks so much for the swatches, *ilsecita*! I'm definitely picking up the Holiday and Delight nail polishes and the Calypso Glossimer. I think I might get the En Vogue RCS too I'm still undecided lol but corals are my weakness!



No problem! I figured there aren't that many swatches posted yet so I should swatch everything before testing out products for in depth reviews.

Haha I totally get you for En Vogue, it's not super pigmented or unique but I LOVE corals! Haha

I was happy to see that Calypso actually showed up on my lips! Let me know how you end up liking your goodies


----------



## Maedi

nicci404 said:


> thanks Maedi  which blush are you thinking of getting??



I don't know yet which blush color and will have to try them - I guess I meant bronzer. My cheeks are pretty rosy but I am also rather light skinned. Both do sound lovely and possibly even better than last year's bronzer.
I still love Pink Explosion of the recent Joues Contrastes collection and Malice is nice as well. Have  you had time to play with your goodies?


----------



## CalpurniaPeach

It seems like the bronzers are a little light? I probably wouldn't use them to contour but it seems like it would be a better blush or all over bronzer. Idk - I just swatched em quick when I was at the store and all I saw was a lot of shimmer and no color.


----------



## girlygirl3

ilsecita said:


> I thought I was going to skip most of the summer collection until I saw it IRL this weekend at Nordies Seattle... I bought way to much lol. I'm surprisingly in love with the duo!
> 
> Here's my haul! Ps I put swatches in my blog if you are interested  http://theultimatemakeup.com/post/21673393840/chanel-summer-2012-collection-picks-swatches-my


 
En Vogue and Calypso are beautiful!
I did get Dior's Orange Pareo and it is quite sheer.  

I now have both Chanel lippies on my list!


----------



## ilsecita

CalpurniaPeach said:


> It seems like the bronzers are a little light? I probably wouldn't use them to contour but it seems like it would be a better blush or all over bronzer. Idk - I just swatched em quick when I was at the store and all I saw was a lot of shimmer and no color.



You are completely right. I think I will mostly use it as a blush. And yeah the shimmer/satin finish would not be the best for contouring.



girlygirl3 said:


> En Vogue and Calypso are beautiful!
> I did get Dior's Orange Pareo and it is quite sheer.
> 
> I now have both Chanel lippies on my list!



I skipped on Orange Pareo because it didn't change my pigmented lip color much at all, but Calypso definitely was noticeable. Not opaque but not transparent lol.


----------



## kendal

Thank you so much for the swatches.  It's incredibly helpful in narrowing down my selections since I will be ordering online.  Based on your reviews & swatches, I'm planning to get holiday nail polish, en vogue & calypso lip color, and the sable eye duo.  I'm on the fence about sable rose.  The only bronzer that's ever worked on me is Bobbi Brown's Aruba.  I keep checking Chanel's site periodically to see when it will go live.


ilsecita said:


> I thought I was going to skip most of the summer collection until I saw it IRL this weekend at Nordies Seattle... I bought way to much lol. I'm surprisingly in love with the duo!
> 
> Here's my haul! Ps I put swatches in my blog if you are interested  http://theultimatemakeup.com/post/21673393840/chanel-summer-2012-collection-picks-swatches-my


----------



## ilsecita

kendal said:


> Thank you so much for the swatches.  It's incredibly helpful in narrowing down my selections since I will be ordering online.  Based on your reviews & swatches, I'm planning to get holiday nail polish, en vogue & calypso lip color, and the sable eye duo.  I'm on the fence about sable rose.  The only bronzer that's ever worked on me is Bobbi Brown's Aruba.  I keep checking Chanel's site periodically to see when it will go live.



I'm so glad it was helpful! Is there anyway you can try the bronzed on? Aruba seems to be much more golden than Sable Rose.

I'm sure it will go live soon! So exciting


----------



## kendal

ilsecita said:


> I'm so glad it was helpful! Is there anyway you can try the bronzed on? Aruba seems to be much more golden than Sable Rose.
> 
> I'm sure it will go live soon! So exciting


Summer 2012 is live on chanel.com !  I decided against the Sable Rose until I can try it in person.  My skin naturally has pink undertones so I worry that may take me over the top.  In related news, I feel like a chanel makeup fanatic.  I just started wearing it last summer and I've bought pieces from each release since then.  So when will the Fall 2012 swatches be available?  I need my next fix


----------



## Lady Stardust

I just ordered the Holiday and Delight polishes and the Calypso gloss. I might still get En Vogue down the road but the polishes and the gloss I couldn't pass up lol


----------



## hannahsophia

kendal said:


> Summer 2012 is live on chanel.com ! I decided against the Sable Rose until I can try it in person. My skin naturally has pink undertones so I worry that may take me over the top. In related news, I feel like a chanel makeup fanatic. I just started wearing it last summer and I've bought pieces from each release since then. So when will the Fall 2012 swatches be available? I need my next fix


 
sable rose is really light. much lighter than the pinker bronzer of last summer. I also am quite pink naturally and it's a very light color.


----------



## hannahsophia

ladies, i picked up AND LOVE the new peach liner (Le Crayon Khôl &#8211; Intense Eye Pencil
75 Pêche Cuivré (Coppery Peach)) Any ideas for an eye shadow that would work with it? I'm not loving the summer duo.


----------



## ilsecita

kendal said:


> Summer 2012 is live on chanel.com !  I decided against the Sable Rose until I can try it in person.  My skin naturally has pink undertones so I worry that may take me over the top.  In related news, I feel like a chanel makeup fanatic.  I just started wearing it last summer and I've bought pieces from each release since then.  So when will the Fall 2012 swatches be available?  I need my next fix



Haha I totally understand you, I'm the same way! Haha where's fall 2012? 

I'm glad you're waiting to try Sable Rose in person, even thought its a very light bronzed the mixed shades come out very differently from what I expected on the skin.


----------



## JulieDiva

UUgh, us poor Canadians have to wait sooo long for our chanel.  The summer collection is due in our stores at the end of May.  the vitalumiere aqua compact is due in september!!  We can't order online from chanel.com...pity party not over yet.


----------



## Amaryllix

*wiggles impatiently* I'm waiting for my local Nordies to get things in stock before I buy... Really want to try the bronzer. Def going to get the peach liner, the NPs, and maaaaaybe a Coco Rouge and the eyeshadow duo. Thank you for swatches, *ilsecita*!

Come on, shipments!!!


----------



## Couture_Girl

as of right now, i only own one chanel cosmetics, which is the perfection lumiere foundation. what do you chanel beauty lovers think of the chanel universal bronze or their blushes?


----------



## ilsecita

Amaryllix said:


> *wiggles impatiently* I'm waiting for my local Nordies to get things in stock before I buy... Really want to try the bronzer. Def going to get the peach liner, the NPs, and maaaaaybe a Coco Rouge and the eyeshadow duo. Thank you for swatches, *ilsecita*!
> 
> Come on, shipments!!!



You're welcome! I'm glad they're helpful  let us know what you end up picking up!


----------



## my4boys

I went to Bal Habour last week and got some of the summer collection. I got bronzer and eye shadow duo


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

my4boys said:


> I went to Bal Habour last week and got some of the summer collection. I got bronzer and eye shadow duo



Whoa! They gave you alot of samples. So generous! 

(I made a $150 Chanel purchase a few weeks ago at Macy's and the SA gave me 2 toner samples.)


----------



## kendal

My order will be here Friday (yay!) so I'll post some swatches too.





Amaryllix said:


> Come on, shipments!!!


----------



## Amaryllix

ilsecita said:


> You're welcome! I'm glad they're helpful  let us know what you end up picking up!



Definitely! I still haven't posted pictures from my last haul (bad!), but maybe I can combine them together.



my4boys said:


> I went to Bal Habour last week and got some of the summer collection. I got bronzer and eye shadow duo



Holy samples! Wow! (How do you like the bronzer and eyeshadow duo?)



kendal said:


> My order will be here Friday (yay!) so I'll post some swatches too.



Squee, can't wait to see!


----------



## my4boys

Amaryllix said:
			
		

> Definitely! I still haven't posted pictures from my last haul (bad!), but maybe I can combine them together.
> 
> Holy samples! Wow! (How do you like the bronzer and eyeshadow duo?)
> 
> Squee, can't wait to see!



I like the bronzer this is my first time using bronzer, she knew I was on vaca so she stocked me up.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

I bought the Soleil Tan de Chanel yesterday, can't wait to try it out!


----------



## my4boys

I went back again tonight I got 64 pink explosion blush and soft pressed powder in rose 30


----------



## Nat

nicci404 said:


> http://www.fruitylashes.com/chanel-...-chanel-collection-swatches-and-review-11305/
> 
> here are some swatches of the collection



Thanks for posting, very helpful. I'm going to check out the RCS Empreinte tomorrow, it's whispering my name


----------



## nicci404

Maedi said:


> I don't know yet which blush color and will have to try them - I guess I meant bronzer. My cheeks are pretty rosy but I am also rather light skinned. Both do sound lovely and possibly even better than last year's bronzer.
> I still love Pink Explosion of the recent Joues Contrastes collection and Malice is nice as well. Have  you had time to play with your goodies?



I surprised when I got the bronzer. It is my first one! I didn't get the ones from last year. Did you get last year's bronzers? 

I used Empreinte yesterday and Sable Rose. I was happy w/the finished look. I was scared I might overdo the bronzer or that it would change colors later in the day but it did not. Have you checked it out yet?


----------



## nicci404

Nat said:


> Thanks for posting, very helpful. I'm going to check out the RCS Empreinte tomorrow, it's whispering my name
> 
> fruitylashes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Chanel-Makeup-Summer-2012-Summertime-De-Chanel-Rouge-Coco-Shine-Hydrating-Sheer-Lipshine-437-Empreinte-447-En-Vogue-480x320.jpg



no problem  I hope you like it, it is a easy color to use and looks so pretty, just enough color! let us know if you get it! 

here are some swatches...

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/04/chanel-rouge-coco-shine-from-summertime.html

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/04/chanel-soleil-tan-de-chanel-luminous.html


----------



## pupeluv

I feel like this is past tense since the summer collection is out but what brush are you guys using with this; stippling, fluffy, or a smaller head like shu or NARS to get a good blend of all those stripes.


----------



## fongchau

unsophistacated I know, but I'm just using the brush that came with it. i've only got little cheeks and it works well as a nice contour. Picks up just the right ammount of product for me too.


----------



## Bethc

I stopped by Saks yesterday, I got the 2 bronzers (I couldn't choose), the e/s duo, the 3 NPs and En Vouge shine.  The glosses are nice, I just need to check to see how close they are to Spring's.

Both Saks and Chanel are having a GWP, Saks has a tote bag with different samples and the Chanel one has some of their skin care, a travel size Chanel #5 and in a cute mu bag that white vinyl with black Chanel on it, I think it's adorable.  I'll take pics when I get home.


----------



## xprettypetalx

I finally picked up Rose de mai e/s and emerveille a few weeks ago

Love them both, but the illusion d'ombre kind of smells a bit weird... Is that normal? Very oily plasticky smell, but not really a good one.


----------



## Lady Stardust

My Summer purchases came in today!   I'm definitely going to pick up the En Vogue RCS too I've decided.  I was surprised at how full on orange the oranges are lol  In direct sunlight like in my bedroom there's not even a hint of coral it's just orange but they're gorgeous


----------



## ilsecita

Lady Stardust said:


> My Summer purchases came in today!   I'm definitely going to pick up the En Vogue RCS too I've decided.  I was surprised at how full on orange the oranges are lol  In direct sunlight like in my bedroom there's not even a hint of coral it's just orange but they're gorgeous



Yay! So glad you like your goodies! That pic makes them look so yummy!


----------



## my4boys

Lady Stardust said:
			
		

> My Summer purchases came in today!   I'm definitely going to pick up the En Vogue RCS too I've decided.  I was surprised at how full on orange the oranges are lol  In direct sunlight like in my bedroom there's not even a hint of coral it's just orange but they're gorgeous
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/img4727m.jpg/



That gloss looks amazing


----------



## pupeluv

fongchau said:


> unsophistacated I know, but I'm just using the brush that came with it. i've only got little cheeks and it works well as a nice contour. Picks up just the right ammount of product for me too.


 
I didn't think of that....I usually do not use the brushes that come with products assuming that they aren't any good. But it looks like it would work well the blush, Thanks


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> I feel like this is past tense since the summer collection is out but what brush are you guys using with this; stippling, fluffy, or a smaller head like shu or NARS to get a good blend of all those stripes.



I used this in the morning today and I generally use a stippling brush and it seems to pick up all the colors.


----------



## Maedi

nicci404 said:


> I surprised when I got the bronzer. It is my first one! I didn't get the ones from last year. Did you get last year's bronzers?
> 
> I used Empreinte yesterday and Sable Rose. I was happy w/the finished look. I was scared I might overdo the bronzer or that it would change colors later in the day but it did not. Have you checked it out yet?



I got the Bronzer last year (the rose one not the coral one) and bought some summer products today. The most difficult decision was which Bronzer to buy. I ended up with Sable Rose - my SA thought Sable Beige looked too much like a Mac or BB on me. They were both lovely though. Did you have a difficult time deciding between the two? The En Vogue RCS is a bit of a let-down but the Calypso gloss is fantastic. And all three Nail Polishes are a must in my opinion. Another great product in this collection is the eye shadow duo. This is really a stunning look - so warm and glowing.


----------



## nicci404

Maedi said:


> I got the Bronzer last year (the rose one not the coral one) and bought some summer products today. The most difficult decision was which Bronzer to buy. I ended up with Sable Rose - my SA thought Sable Beige looked too much like a Mac or BB on me. They were both lovely though. Did you have a difficult time deciding between the two? The En Vogue RCS is a bit of a let-down but the Calypso gloss is fantastic. And all three Nail Polishes are a must in my opinion. Another great product in this collection is the eye shadow duo. This is really a stunning look - so warm and glowing.



Yes, I did have a hard time deciding too. At first I thought I would want Sable Beige, I just assumed Rose would be too dark but when the SA put both on me, Rose looked a lot better on me. I am thinking of going back and looking at the duo again. I swatched it and was impressed but I want to see what it looks like on my eyes. Is Calypso really pigmented on your lips? I was afraid of it cause I usually don't wear reds/dark colors.  

What other summer products did you get, if you don't mind sharing? I am curious!


----------



## Lady Stardust

I put Holiday on today, I'm having a coral fest lol.  I'm also really loving how Calypso looks on me it's so pretty!  I love that it's pigmented but also dewy





Holiday definitely has a jelly-ish quality to it it's so smooth and shiny in person, like popsicle nails lol


----------



## Maedi

nicci404 said:


> Yes, I did have a hard time deciding too. At first I thought I would want Sable Beige, I just assumed Rose would be too dark but when the SA put both on me, Rose looked a lot better on me. I am thinking of going back and looking at the duo again. I swatched it and was impressed but I want to see what it looks like on my eyes. Is Calypso really pigmented on your lips? I was afraid of it cause I usually don't wear reds/dark colors.
> 
> What other summer products did you get, if you don't mind sharing? I am curious!



Calypso is pigmented but in a good way and not too much. I love wearing a gloss by itself and getting color on my lips versus just shine. Many of the Chanel glosses are so light. Calypso is very pretty in my opinion and I would recommend it. I bought all three nail polishes and they are all amazing, both RCS, both eye liners (haven't had time to play with them yet), the eye shadow (which is versatile and gorgeous) and the Rose Beige Bronzer. The one item I think is not a necessity among my purchases is the RCS in En Vogue. It's a little blah on me  I am still not sure about the Bronzer- DH and DD happened to stop by and liked Sable Beige better, three SAs at Nordies preferred Sable Beige but my trusted SA preferred Sable Rose. Both are quite pigmented on me. 
Hope this helps. Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## nicci404

Maedi said:


> Calypso is pigmented but in a good way and not too much. I love wearing a gloss by itself and getting color on my lips versus just shine. Many of the Chanel glosses are so light. Calypso is very pretty in my opinion and I would recommend it. I bought all three nail polishes and they are all amazing, both RCS, both eye liners (haven't had time to play with them yet), the eye shadow (which is versatile and gorgeous) and the Rose Beige Bronzer. The one item I think is not a necessity among my purchases is the RCS in En Vogue. It's a little blah on me  I am still not sure about the Bronzer- DH and DD happened to stop by and liked Sable Beige better, three SAs at Nordies preferred Sable Beige but my trusted SA preferred Sable Rose. Both are quite pigmented on me.
> Hope this helps. Have a wonderful weekend.



Thanks, that helped a lot  I will check out Calypso then. It sounds promising. Yea, I wish they would start making more shades that don't just give your lips shine. I want color! I am kind of debating getting Delight. At first I didn't really love it cause it came off too shimmery? but I love those kind of bronze shades. Maybe I just put too much on. I am also considering Holiday. I didn't even try it on. I just heard that it comes off as a orange red shade. But I don't have anything like that in my tiny nail polish collection. 

That is interesting, my SA liked Sable Rose better too. I assumed I would like Beige better but on me Rose showed up a little more but not so dead obvious. enjoy the rest of the weekend


----------



## karylicious

Help!! Chanel has discontinued Chanel Levres Scintillantes - No. 98 Galactic!!! Is there one that is EXACLTY the same???


----------



## Maedi

nicci- Delight is a must in my opinion. It looks like glistening sand and is a cool-toned color. I had a the opportunity to try out Gold Fingers in SEA - have that on my thumb and Delight on my other finger and Delight is gorgeous. Holiday is very orange on me but it is a unique color for Chanel and would be a cool pedicure color as well. The dark brown eye liner is nice and matte but doesn't have the staying power of Espresso in the Stylo Yeux Waterproof line.
Have you worn Sable Rose yet? The weather is finally nice here - lots of yard work to do though


----------



## Amaryllix

I'm prob going to skip the bronzers because I'm pale and bronzers look ridiculous on me. But I picked up the 3 NPs, the eyeshadow duo and En Vogue RCS. NM.com didn't have the peach liner so I'll stop by Nordies tomorrow to get it.

I'm not sure if this has been posted on the Summer Runway Bleu Illusion makeup line, but this is making me drool.

http://www.armocromia.com/2012/01/chanel-bleu-illusion-new-for-ss-2012.html


----------



## mistikat

Sable Rose is really more of a blush, IMO. Very pretty and wearable.


----------



## xlovely

mistikat said:


> Sable Rose is really more of a blush, IMO. Very pretty and wearable.



Yes I agree! I am quite pale (B10 is just a slightt touch too dark on me) and sable rose is so wearable and pretty on my cheeks/contour


----------



## xoespresso

karylicious said:
			
		

> Help!! Chanel has discontinued Chanel Levres Scintillantes - No. 98 Galactic!!! Is there one that is EXACLTY the same???



Aragonite is not quite _exactly_ the same, but very very close... And I've seen it at counters in the last few weeks, so it's definitely still available  

Sabrina from Beauty Look Book did a great comparison post a while back:

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/12/chanel-spring-2011-continued-lips.html


----------



## mochaccino

Amaryllix said:
			
		

> I'm prob going to skip the bronzers because I'm pale and bronzers look ridiculous on me. But I picked up the 3 NPs, the eyeshadow duo and En Vogue RCS. NM.com didn't have the peach liner so I'll stop by Nordies tomorrow to get it.
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been posted on the Summer Runway Bleu Illusion makeup line, but this is making me drool.
> 
> http://www.armocromia.com/2012/01/chanel-bleu-illusion-new-for-ss-2012.html



Ooh thanks for sharing the link! I'm now eyeing the illusion d'ombres... Hopefully they'll also release the asia-exclusive ones in the US too!


----------



## nicci404

Maedi said:


> nicci- Delight is a must in my opinion. It looks like glistening sand and is a cool-toned color. I had a the opportunity to try out Gold Fingers in SEA - have that on my thumb and Delight on my other finger and Delight is gorgeous. Holiday is very orange on me but it is a unique color for Chanel and would be a cool pedicure color as well. The dark brown eye liner is nice and matte but doesn't have the staying power of Espresso in the Stylo Yeux Waterproof line.
> Have you worn Sable Rose yet? The weather is finally nice here - lots of yard work to do though



you convinced me then, I will try it out tomorrow during my lunch break  Do you have Quartz? Some bloggers were saying it is similar. I don't have it.

Yes, I have worn Sable Rose a couple times now. I really like it! Today I kept looking in the mirror while I was outside. It gave me enough color and nice glow but not so obvious. 

I started using my Jade Stylo Yeux Waterproof liner almost daily. I bought it last year but for some reason didn't use it much till this year. I was hoping the summer collection would come out w/a new shade. I really regret not picking up Rose Platine. 

Are you in Seattle or elsewhere in WA?! Saturday was sunny but Sunday was overcast


----------



## hannahsophia

nicci404 said:


> you convinced me then, I will try it out tomorrow during my lunch break  Do you have Quartz? Some bloggers were saying it is similar. I don't have it.
> 
> Yes, I have worn Sable Rose a couple times now. I really like it! Today I kept looking in the mirror while I was outside. It gave me enough color and nice glow but not so obvious.
> 
> I started using my Jade Stylo Yeux Waterproof liner almost daily. I bought it last year but for some reason didn't use it much till this year. I was hoping the summer collection would come out w/a new shade. *I really regret not picking up Rose Platine*.
> 
> Are you in Seattle or elsewhere in WA?! Saturday was sunny but Sunday was overcast


 
lord and taylor in Paramus nj had 5 rose platine's left 2 weeks ago (I stocked up during f&f and bought the other 5   my favorite eyeliner.)


----------



## Amaryllix

mistikat said:


> Sable Rose is really more of a blush, IMO. Very pretty and wearable.





xlovely said:


> Yes I agree! I am quite pale (B10 is just a slightt touch too dark on me) and sable rose is so wearable and pretty on my cheeks/contour



A blush, you both say? *strokes chin* I might have to get it after all. (I'm BR10, myself.)


----------



## nicci404

hannahsophia said:


> lord and taylor in Paramus nj had 5 rose platine's left 2 weeks ago (I stocked up during f&f and bought the other 5   my favorite eyeliner.)



oh wow, thanks!!  made my day!


----------



## Maedi

*nicci *- Delight is different from Quartz - more of a summer color in my opinion, less smoky and more glistening. Very pretty. I am wearing Island right now and LOVE it. These colors are much better than I had anticipated. I love the Jade eye liner. And I am in Oregon  Hope you had a chance to play today with some more of the colors. I shall try out Sable Rose tomorrow.


----------



## cascherping

I have to admit - I was a loyal MAC customer for years (and I still like some of their products), but I've been tempted by Chanel ever since I started been reading this thread. I'm proud to say that I made my first purchase and even though I've only been using it for a few days, I am really, really impressed. I purchased the Mystic Eyes shadows, which are incredibly pigmented and stay on longer than my MAC shadows and the Chanel powder is fantastic too! I did receive a few samples of the skincare line - I have combination skin (I'm more on the oily side though) and would love some antiaging benefits - do you have any recommendations based on your experience with their skincare line?

Thank you!


----------



## Amaryllix

cascherping said:


> I have to admit - I was a loyal MAC customer for years (and I still like some of their products), but I've been tempted by Chanel ever since I started been reading this thread. I'm proud to say that I made my first purchase and even though I've only been using it for a few days, I am really, really impressed. I purchased the Mystic Eyes shadows, which are incredibly pigmented and stay on longer than my MAC shadows and the Chanel powder is fantastic too! I did receive a few samples of the skincare line - I have combination skin (I'm more on the oily side though) and would love some antiaging benefits - do you have any recommendations based on your experience with their skincare line?
> 
> Thank you!



Welcome to the madness! Yay!! That quad is so pretty. 

I have combination skin as well (and on the oily side), and my SA recommends the Douceur line (the pink, this is Chanel's "balance" line) combined with one of the anti-wrinkle serums... I think it's Ultra Correction Line Repair Anti-Wrinkle Day Fluid SPF 15. I'm currently in the midst of a different skincare routine, as I went a little crazy at Sephora during the last VIB sale, but as soon as that all runs out I'm going straight back to Chanel. I especially love the Lotion Douceur (toner)!


----------



## my4boys

Hydramax + Active lip care
Rouge Coco shine 67 and 447


----------



## my4boys

Forgot pic


----------



## girlygirl3

I picked up Calypso (love it) and Rouge Allure Velvet La Caline Nr 36

I never thought I would pick up a matte lipstick but the SA said no, it's not a dry matte.  She also suggested topping it with Rose Sands glossimer, which is perfect!


----------



## Amaryllix

girlygirl3 said:


> I picked up Calypso (love it) and Rouge Allure Velvet La Caline Nr 36
> 
> I never thought I would pick up a matte lipstick but the SA said no, it's not a dry matte.  She also suggested topping it with Rose Sands glossimer, which is perfect!



I lovelovelove La Caline. It's definitely one of my go-to lipsticks for everyday. 

I'll admit I'm obsessed with the entire RAV line.


----------



## girlygirl3

Amaryllix said:


> I lovelovelove La Caline. It's definitely one of my go-to lipsticks for everyday.
> 
> I'll admit I'm obsessed with the entire RAV line.


 
I couldn't believe how hydrating it felt!  So, do you use a gloss on top of La Caline?  

I'll have to explore the RAV line more!


----------



## Amaryllix

girlygirl3 said:


> I couldn't believe how hydrating it felt!  So, do you use a gloss on top of La Caline?
> 
> I'll have to explore the RAV line more!



I know! The hydration of the lipstick is fantastic, considering it's a matte... and for me, all the RAVs have great staying power. 

I'm not much of a gloss person, tbh.


----------



## nicci404

Maedi said:


> *nicci *- Delight is different from Quartz - more of a summer color in my opinion, less smoky and more glistening. Very pretty. I am wearing Island right now and LOVE it. These colors are much better than I had anticipated. I love the Jade eye liner. And I am in Oregon  Hope you had a chance to play today with some more of the colors. I shall try out Sable Rose tomorrow.



Oh so we are neighbors  

I picked up Delight! I am happy I gave it a second look, thanks to you. I did take back the RC Shine - Empreinte though. In Nordstrom, it looked like it gave off enough color but at work and outside I did not notice much color. It only worked if I layered it w/something, which I don't always like to do. I can't wait for the small lipstick collection that is supposed to come out this month. The colors are my kind of shades. I am also contemplating getting a lip kaleidoscope from Le Metier de Beaute. I've never bought one but not sure if I would be too lazy to apply...

how did you like Sable Rose??


----------



## nicci404

Amy, has the Asia exclusive collection up! Hopefully we get this at Nordstrom  

http://cafemakeup.com/2012/05/02/chanel-fleur-de-lotus-joues-contraste-blush/

http://cafemakeup.com/2012/05/02/chanel-illusion-dombre-riviere/

I hope she reviews the lip items

the quad...

http://joeychong.wordpress.com/2012/02/23/chanel-les-4-ombres-quadra-eyeshadow-in-35-rives/


----------



## ilsecita

nicci404 said:


> Oh so we are neighbors
> 
> I picked up Delight! I am happy I gave it a second look, thanks to you. I did take back the RC Shine - Empreinte though. In Nordstrom, it looked like it gave off enough color but at work and outside I did not notice much color. It only worked if I layered it w/something, which I don't always like to do. I can't wait for the small lipstick collection that is supposed to come out this month. The colors are my kind of shades. I am also contemplating getting a lip kaleidoscope from Le Metier de Beaute. I've never bought one but not sure if I would be too lazy to apply...
> 
> how did you like Sable Rose??



I'm also your guys' neighbor! Hahaha. You should at least got check put the LMdB lip kaleidoscope. It's beyond gorgeous. I'm not gonna lie, it is definitely less convenient to apply than traditional lip products but in my mind it's worth it. Have you gone to NM to play with it?


----------



## nicci404

ilsecita said:


> I'm also your guys' neighbor! Hahaha. You should at least got check put the LMdB lip kaleidoscope. It's beyond gorgeous. I'm not gonna lie, it is definitely less convenient to apply than traditional lip products but in my mind it's worth it. Have you gone to NM to play with it?



Are you near Bellevue? I go there often - Bellevue Square and NM  I was thinking about going to NM after work tomorrow to check it out. I have tried it once (a couple yrs ago) and was pretty surprised cause it had really good pigmentation, felt very good, and long wearing. I didn't expect that from a lip palette. Are they going to come out with a summer one?


----------



## ilsecita

nicci404 said:


> Are you near Bellevue? I go there often - Bellevue Square and NM  I was thinking about going to NM after work tomorrow to check it out. I have tried it once (a couple yrs ago) and was pretty surprised cause it had really good pigmentation, felt very good, and long wearing. I didn't expect that from a lip palette. Are they going to come out with a summer one?



Hehe I'm actually in Bellevue! The latest they came out with is Aurora it is for Spring. It has mostly pinks/corals and a nude. It's one of my faves from them. As of now I think that was like their Spring/Summer palette as they don't often release stuff every season. 

They did release some lip cremes this week in collab with Ken Downing (I posted them on my blog).


----------



## Maedi

Nicci - thank you so much for the info on the Asia collection. I love the quad. I agree with you on Empreinte (that it gives very little color) but I like that bronze sheen. Sable Rose is gorgeous. I used one of the shades as an eye shadow today. So glad you like Delight. I don't have any Metiers products but have heard good things about the lip product. For practicality, I usually prefer the regular lip sticks.


----------



## nicci404

ilsecita said:


> Hehe I'm actually in Bellevue! The latest they came out with is Aurora it is for Spring. It has mostly pinks/corals and a nude. It's one of my faves from them. As of now I think that was like their Spring/Summer palette as they don't often release stuff every season.
> 
> They did release some lip cremes this week in collab with Ken Downing (I posted them on my blog).



oh cool  yea, I saw those new lip cremes...they both look really pretty! But the pink one I am worried it might be too pink for my coloring. I'll check out your blog, thanks.


----------



## nicci404

Maedi said:


> Nicci - thank you so much for the info on the Asia collection. I love the quad. I agree with you on Empreinte (that it gives very little color) but I like that bronze sheen. Sable Rose is gorgeous. I used one of the shades as an eye shadow today. So glad you like Delight. I don't have any Metiers products but have heard good things about the lip product. For practicality, I usually prefer the regular lip sticks.



no problem  yea, I was surprised I like the quad the most of the collection. I think I will pass on the blush. Good idea! I would never think of using it as an eye shadow. Even though I just started using the Laura Mercier Rose Rendezvous as an eye shadow. I need to think more outside the box


----------



## ilsecita

nicci404 said:


> oh cool  yea, I saw those new lip cremes...they both look really pretty! But the pink one I am worried it might be too pink for my coloring. I'll check out your blog, thanks.



Np! Let me know if you go to check out the lip kaleidoscope! I'd love to read your thoughts!


----------



## Deborah1986

_yeah picked something today from the summer collection !! _


----------



## mspera

Deborah1986 said:
			
		

> yeah picked something today from the summer collection !!



Congrats on your purchase! What did ya get?


----------



## my4boys

I need to stay out of the mall yesterday I grabbed lotus single shadow and eclat lumiere in light


----------



## nicci404

ilsecita said:


> Np! Let me know if you go to check out the lip kaleidoscope! I'd love to read your thoughts!



I saw it tonight and tried it out and really liked the colors. It feels really good on the lips and long wearing. Not sticky either. I got the last one at NM! Esteban told me to get the cheek kaleidoscope and the eye one so I would have the whole collection...I wish!


----------



## ilsecita

nicci404 said:


> I saw it tonight and tried it out and really liked the colors. It feels really good on the lips and long wearing. Not sticky either. I got the last one at NM! Esteban told me to get the cheek kaleidoscope and the eye one so I would have the whole collection...I wish!



Omg you were there today?! I was there too!! I'm so glad you tried the Kaleidoscope, it is truly lovely!

No rush on the cheek one, it just came out but it is permanent so you can get it whenever


----------



## winniejo

my4boys said:
			
		

> I need to stay out of the mall yesterday I grabbed lotus single shadow and eclat lumiere in light



Me too! I went in to buy one thing, Rouge Coco Shine in Boy. I have so much natural color in my lips it didn't even show up. I tried on probably 10 of them.  Ended up getting Romance & Elise and the Desir Glossimer.


----------



## nicci404

ilsecita said:


> Omg you were there today?! I was there too!! I'm so glad you tried the Kaleidoscope, it is truly lovely!
> 
> No rush on the cheek one, it just came out but it is permanent so you can get it whenever



yes, I was there last night around 7pm. Did you buy anything?!

I like the cheek one too but not sure if I can pull off the peach colored shade. I normally avoid those shades.


----------



## ilsecita

nicci404 said:
			
		

> yes, I was there last night around 7pm. Did you buy anything?!
> 
> I like the cheek one too but not sure if I can pull off the peach colored shade. I normally avoid those shades.



Yeah.... I got some Guerlain haha. They had the stuff from the Emilio Pucci collab so I couldn't resist! 

Ahhh I see. Yeah, if you don't think you'll use the shades then you're better off skipping


----------



## ladystara

nicci404 said:


> Are you near Bellevue? I go there often - Bellevue Square and NM  I was thinking about going to NM after work tomorrow to check it out. I have tried it once (a couple yrs ago) and was pretty surprised cause it had really good pigmentation, felt very good, and long wearing. I didn't expect that from a lip palette. Are they going to come out with a summer one?



I'm going to be moving up to that area....from visiting it seems so nice!!

Not to mention all the pretty Chanel counters!  I don't need to feed my obsession any more than I already have!!


----------



## ilsecita

ladystara said:


> I'm going to be moving up to that area....from visiting it seems so nice!!
> 
> Not to mention all the pretty Chanel counters!  I don't need to feed my obsession any more than I already have!!



Oh how fun! I moved out here almost 3 years ago right after college and I really like it here. (except for the weather lol)


----------



## ladystara

ilsecita said:


> Oh how fun! I moved out here almost 3 years ago right after college and I really like it here. (except for the weather lol)



I'm moving from the desert - it'll be an interesting change!


----------



## blackeyedsusan

I might sit out the summer collection after my over the top chanel.com binge last month.


----------



## ocean82

Nice collection !


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Thank you! Chanel is all I wear anymore...


----------



## nicci404

ladystara said:


> I'm going to be moving up to that area....from visiting it seems so nice!!
> 
> Not to mention all the pretty Chanel counters!  I don't need to feed my obsession any more than I already have!!



when are you coming? One thing I like is that the Chanel Studio is in downtown Seattle and they usually get some exclusive collections first! And the counter is really big. Lots of room to play


----------



## nicci404

Does anyone know what quad this is? I saw it tonight and asked the SA but she did not know. It was attached to a holder or something so she said it was hard to take off, so she did not want to. I had asked if she could look for me  

It wasn't with the other quads. I am guessing it was limited edition? But the counter I go to doesn't put up items that are not available unlike some other brands. 

I have researched online but haven't had any luck.


----------



## Maedi

Hard to tell *nicci*. My first thought was Eclosion. Could it be the new Asia exclusive that was referenced earlier on this thread? I am intrigued and curious and look forward to other thoughts.


----------



## Amaryllix

nicci404 said:


> Does anyone know what quad this is? I saw it tonight and asked the SA but she did not know. It was attached to a holder or something so she said it was hard to take off, so she did not want to. I had asked if she could look for me
> 
> It wasn't with the other quads. I am guessing it was limited edition? But the counter I go to doesn't put up items that are not available unlike some other brands.
> 
> I have researched online but haven't had any luck.



Might it have been Dunes?


----------



## mspera

Does anyone know what lip color this is?  I saw it in a magazine ad yesterday and then again just now on Chanel.com.  I love it.  Thanks so much ladies!

The tube looks slim to me like a Rouge Coco Shine, but the ad is for Rouge Coco and has the word Chanel etched onto the lipstick - so I'm just not sure!


----------



## ladystara

nicci404 said:


> when are you coming? One thing I like is that the Chanel Studio is in downtown Seattle and they usually get some exclusive collections first! And the counter is really big. Lots of room to play



I'm going this weekend!!   I'll be sure to check the Chanel Studio - is it standalone or inside a department store?


----------



## ilsecita

ladystara said:


> I'm going this weekend!!   I'll be sure to check the Chanel Studio - is it standalone or inside a department store?



It's inside the Nordstrom flagship in downtown Seattle


----------



## ladystara

ilsecita said:


> It's inside the Nordstrom flagship in downtown Seattle



...Next stop after my meetings..Chanel Studio!!


----------



## Deborah1986

mspera said:


> Congrats on your purchase! What did ya get?



_I choosed the blush and the coral lipgloss 

Haul from the last 2 months 






and all my chanel make-up together..




_


----------



## Deborah1986

_i have a 5 euro coupon..i resist the Douglas today how many days i will wait 

the same store as Sephora only a another name..for the ladies who live in the US .
_


----------



## Nat

blackeyedsusan said:


> I might sit out the summer collection after my over the top chanel.com binge last month.



What a great haul!!!


----------



## mspera

Deborah1986 said:
			
		

> I choosed the blush and the coral lipgloss
> 
> Haul from the last 2 months
> 
> and all my chanel make-up together..



Lovely Chanel goodies sweetie!!  Thanks for the beautiful eye candy.


----------



## mspera

mspera said:


> Does anyone know what lip color this is?  I saw it in a magazine ad yesterday and then again just now on Chanel.com.  I love it.  Thanks so much ladies!
> 
> The tube looks slim to me like a Rouge Coco Shine, but the ad is for Rouge Coco and has the word Chanel etched onto the lipstick - so I'm just not sure!



Ladies!  my curiosity was itching to know -- so I called Chanel.com!  I was thinking it was maybe Magnolia - and it is!! Due to be re-released on / around May 15th.  Cannot wait - this has been one I have been waiting for.  My SA happened to have the tester tube of it lying around last week and I swatched it.  Love it.


----------



## Deborah1986

mspera said:


> Lovely Chanel goodies sweetie!!  Thanks for the beautiful eye candy.



_Thank you i love it !_


----------



## lenaofdc

Does anyone know how close in color the waterproof Celadon eyeliner and Black Jade kohl eyeliner are? How do each wear?


----------



## nicci404

Maedi said:


> Hard to tell *nicci*. My first thought was Eclosion. Could it be the new Asia exclusive that was referenced earlier on this thread? I am intrigued and curious and look forward to other thoughts.



Thanks for the suggestion. No, unfortunately it is not the one from the Asia collection. I am thinking of emailing Amy or Sabrina from Cafe MakeUp and Beauty Look Book. I'll let you know if they answer back.


----------



## nicci404

Amaryllix said:


> Might it have been Dunes?



no, it is not  thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## Maedi

nicci404 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. No, unfortunately it is not the one from the Asia collection. I am thinking of emailing Amy or Sabrina from Cafe MakeUp and Beauty Look Book. I'll let you know if they answer back.



That's a great idea! Thanks and I look forward to the answer


----------



## nicci404

lenaofdc said:


> Does anyone know how close in color the waterproof Celadon eyeliner and Black Jade kohl eyeliner are? How do each wear?



I don't have experience w/them but here are some reviews on MUA...sorry, if you have already read these.

http://www.makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp?itemid=66847

another review...

http://www.thenonblonde.com/2010/01/chanel-le-crayon-khol-intense-eye.html

http://visionarybeauty.blogspot.com/2009/11/chanel-holiday-eyeliner-duo-in-celadon.html


----------



## mspera

Sublimage eye cream -- yay!! I had a bunch of samples of this and really enjoyed it, so I got the jar of it today, along with some great samples of the reformulated Hydra Beauty Creme, and how nice of them to offer -- a lippie sample of rouge coco in paradis -- I wanted that and in love JC blush and both were out of stock at their store. 

She did put my purchase in a pretty Chanel bag instead of the regular Nordstrom bag, which I thought was a nice little special touch.


----------



## lolakitten

Yay, I'm so happy! The mean SA at the Bay here was moved & my favorite SA from Holts Is now at my closest counter where I get a discount! 
Picked up some nail polish & emeraude eye shadow


----------



## mspera

Yay! Super happy! Just ordered In Love blush and Paradis Rouge Coco.  

Free overnight shipping and will be here tomorrow.  thank you chanel.com!  (and always love their samples)!! Happy dance!! ...back to work, I must!


----------



## nicci404

Maedi said:


> That's a great idea! Thanks and I look forward to the answer



Well Amy thinks it could either be new, or Shimmering Dunes or Dunes. Sabrina thinks that it could also be new or Spices or Dunes. 

I went back and another SA that was there, she has been at that counter the longest and seems to know her stuff. She said it was Spices. I told her the quad that I am looking for has more gold/bronze shades though. She said it had been out sitting there for a year (it actually has not) and that the dept. store lighting had changed the colors. I wanted to actually see the back of the quad myself but she gave me the reason the other SA did - it being too hard to take off and put back on...ugh. That display came out last month and I don't believe that the colors could change that drastically either. 

I am going to see tomorrow during my lunch break if the downtown Seattle Nordstrom has the same display or at least the quad and ask an SA over there.


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> Well Amy thinks it could either be new, or Shimmering Dunes or Dunes. Sabrina thinks that it could also be new or Spices or Dunes.
> 
> I went back and another SA that was there, she has been at that counter the longest and seems to know her stuff. She said it was Spices. I told her the quad that I am looking for has more gold/bronze shades though. She said it had been out sitting there for a year (it actually has not) and that the dept. store lighting had changed the colors. I wanted to actually see the back of the quad myself but she gave me the reason the other SA did - it being too hard to take off and put back on...ugh. That display came out last month and I don't believe that the colors could change that drastically either.
> 
> I am going to see tomorrow during my lunch break if the downtown Seattle Nordstrom has the same display or at least the quad and ask an SA over there.



^ This quad looks sooo much more golden than Spices. The department store lighting would not change a powder product that dramatically. I don't remember any existing or recent quad's being this golden in tone in three of the shades. If it is Spices, did Chanel tinker with the shades/formulation?? I am very curious now about the identity of this mystery quad. I would be very tempted to just pull it off the display -- just kidding! 

Here are Chanel quad pics from The Beauty Look Book:

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2009/12/all-in-one-convenience-with-chanel.html


----------



## mspera

I  Chanel mail 

Cute little fold up card with foundation samples of Perfection Lumiere and Vitalumiere


----------



## Bethc

From FB, just thought I'd post here...

Facebook exclusive &mdash; You are the first to discover Beige, the exclusive new shade of LE VERNIS worn by January Jones, Kristen Stewart and Greta Gerwig at the Metropolitan Museum's Costume Institute Gala.


----------



## kendal

I find it disheartening that the sas don't know what it is.  What would they do if you said "I'd like to buy / order this, please"?


nicci404 said:


> Well Amy thinks it could either be new, or Shimmering Dunes or Dunes. Sabrina thinks that it could also be new or Spices or Dunes.
> 
> I went back and another SA that was there, she has been at that counter the longest and seems to know her stuff. She said it was Spices. I told her the quad that I am looking for has more gold/bronze shades though. She said it had been out sitting there for a year (it actually has not) and that the dept. store lighting had changed the colors. I wanted to actually see the back of the quad myself but she gave me the reason the other SA did - it being too hard to take off and put back on...ugh. That display came out last month and I don't believe that the colors could change that drastically either.
> 
> I am going to see tomorrow during my lunch break if the downtown Seattle Nordstrom has the same display or at least the quad and ask an SA over there.


----------



## Maedi

nicci404 said:


> Well Amy thinks it could either be new, or Shimmering Dunes or Dunes. Sabrina thinks that it could also be new or Spices or Dunes.
> 
> I went back and another SA that was there, she has been at that counter the longest and seems to know her stuff. She said it was Spices. I told her the quad that I am looking for has more gold/bronze shades though. She said it had been out sitting there for a year (it actually has not) and that the dept. store lighting had changed the colors. I wanted to actually see the back of the quad myself but she gave me the reason the other SA did - it being too hard to take off and put back on...ugh. That display came out last month and I don't believe that the colors could change that drastically either.
> 
> I am going to see tomorrow during my lunch break if the downtown Seattle Nordstrom has the same display or at least the quad and ask an SA over there.



How odd that they don't know the name and are unwilling to investigate further. I am looking forward to your further investigation, Detective 

*mspera* - I think the re-issued Magnolia might be a little different. The one I have from a few years back seems less blue based, more like a "Barbie" pink. I also tore out the Chanel ad because I thought it was lovely. When the new Magnolia is at a counter I will see if they are identical.


----------



## nicci404

Bethc said:


> From FB, just thought I'd post here...
> 
> Facebook exclusive &mdash; You are the first to discover Beige, the exclusive new shade of LE VERNIS worn by January Jones, Kristen Stewart and Greta Gerwig at the Metropolitan Museum's Costume Institute Gala.



hmmm, I have never had a beige colored nail polish. I am not sure I can pull it off. Are you going to get it?


----------



## nicci404

kendal said:


> I find it disheartening that the sas don't know what it is.  What would they do if you said "I'd like to buy / order this, please"?



yea, I kind of got used to dealing w/clueless SAs. I have only met one that really knew her stuff but unfortunately she left the beauty field. Most of the time I encounter ones that think _I_ don't know what I am talking about. Usually I just play along, cause it was a waste of energy trying to describe what I was looking for or asking about an upcoming collection because they generally have a clueless look on their face or tell me "I think that was limited edition" or some other excuse....

I should try that! that never occured to me, lol...thanks


----------



## nicci404

pond23 said:


> ^ This quad looks sooo much more golden than Spices. The department store lighting would not change a powder product that dramatically. I don't remember any existing or recent quad's being this golden in tone in three of the shades. If it is Spices, did Chanel tinker with the shades/formulation?? I am very curious now about the identity of this mystery quad. I would be very tempted to just pull it off the display -- just kidding!
> 
> Here are Chanel quad pics from The Beauty Look Book:
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2009/12/all-in-one-convenience-with-chanel.html



yes, that is what I told the SA too! Spices was there and I told her a few times "Spices does not have as many gold shades to it" but she kept telling me it was Spices. I gave up. 

The downtown Seattle Nordstrom did not have it out, I showed my picture to the SA there and she told me that it is Topkapi. Uhhh yea....I just said thanks and walked out quickly. 

Some nights there is just one SA covering both the Chanel and Chantecaille counter. The SA works for Chantecaille and she is really friendly. Next time she is there I am just going to ask to see the back of the quad. She doesn't work for Chanel so she shouldn't have a problem w/it...

thanks for the link, I was studying that over and over...

*Maedi *- yea, I would think they would want me to buy it so they can get commission! I had a hard time just getting a picture of it. The SA didn't seem to like it, she kept asking me why I needed a picture of it since I was right there looking at it. Ugh


----------



## ilsecita

nicci404 said:


> yes, that is what I told the SA too! Spices was there and I told her a few times "Spices does not have as many gold shades to it" but she kept telling me it was Spices. I gave up.
> 
> The downtown Seattle Nordstrom did not have it out, I showed my picture to the SA there and she told me that it is Topkapi. Uhhh yea....I just said thanks and walked out quickly.
> 
> Some nights there is just one SA covering both the Chanel and Chantecaille counter. The SA works for Chantecaille and she is really friendly. Next time she is there I am just going to ask to see the back of the quad. She doesn't work for Chanel so she shouldn't have a problem w/it...
> 
> thanks for the link, I was studying that over and over...
> 
> *Maedi *- yea, I would think they would want me to buy it so they can get commission! I had a hard time just getting a picture of it. The SA didn't seem to like it, she kept asking me why I needed a picture of it since I was right there looking at it. Ugh



Lol! Is this quad at bell sq? I literally stopped buying my Chanel there because they are SOOOOOO clueless. And as you said, think that we are the ones that don't know... Lol yeah..... I'll try to go investigate too! I'm very intrigued 

Also haha I didn't know Topkapi could morph shapes lol!


----------



## nicci404

ilsecita said:


> Lol! Is this quad at bell sq? I literally stopped buying my Chanel there because they are SOOOOOO clueless. And as you said, think that we are the ones that don't know... Lol yeah..... I'll try to go investigate too! I'm very intrigued
> 
> Also haha I didn't know Topkapi could morph shapes lol!



yes, in Bellevue sq!! There was an SA there that I really liked and she was good but she left. There is another one I used to like but she got lazy and stopped calling me when collections came to the counter. But she did help me out today. The quad is glued to one of the parts that holds it up, but she was able to take it off but I could not look at the back of it. The clear plastic over the quad came off and it was sooooo yellow. On top of the quad it made the colors look golden/bronze but when she took it off it was not. The quad is *Spices*. When she put them side by side, it matched. But when she puts the plastic back on the quad, it looks very different. I was so disappointed.  but at least now I know...


----------



## mspera

Yay nicci!! The mastery has been solved! Glad you were finally able to get someone to help.


----------



## ilsecita

nicci404 said:


> yes, in Bellevue sq!! There was an SA there that I really liked and she was good but she left. There is another one I used to like but she got lazy and stopped calling me when collections came to the counter. But she did help me out today. The quad is glued to one of the parts that holds it up, but she was able to take it off but I could not look at the back of it. The clear plastic over the quad came off and it was sooooo yellow. On top of the quad it made the colors look golden/bronze but when she took it off it was not. The quad is *Spices*. When she put them side by side, it matched. But when she puts the plastic back on the quad, it looks very different. I was so disappointed.  but at least now I know...



That's so weird! Why in the world would they display something with a yellow plastic on top that clearly alters the colors?!... At least now we know, althought I really was yearning for the golden hues :/ 

But hey! I'm glad the Bell Sq lighting isn't that damaging as the other SA claimed


----------



## pupeluv

Maedi said:


> How odd that they don't know the name and are unwilling to investigate further. I am looking forward to your further investigation, Detective
> 
> *mspera* - I think the re-issued Magnolia might be a little different. The one I have from a few years back seems less blue based, more like a "Barbie" pink. I also tore out the Chanel ad because I thought it was lovely. When the new Magnolia is at a counter I will see if they are identical.


 
It's been a little while since I've looked over here....My Goodness you guys are doing some detective work. I have Magnolia 117 also and that's a good idea to take it in and compare....it's hard to tell from the pic.



nicci404 said:


> yes, in Bellevue sq!! There was an SA there that I really liked and she was good but she left. There is another one I used to like but she got lazy and stopped calling me when collections came to the counter. But she did help me out today. The quad is glued to one of the parts that holds it up, but she was able to take it off but I could not look at the back of it. The clear plastic over the quad came off and it was sooooo yellow. On top of the quad it made the colors look golden/bronze but when she took it off it was not. The quad is *Spices*. When she put them side by side, it matched. But when she puts the plastic back on the quad, it looks very different. I was so disappointed.  but at least now I know...


 
That took some effort to get a SA help, but at least now you know and Thanks for letting us know...I really thought it would be Dunes. I actually purchased Spices a while back and returned it and from what I remember it pulled orange on me.


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> yes, in Bellevue sq!! There was an SA there that I really liked and she was good but she left. There is another one I used to like but she got lazy and stopped calling me when collections came to the counter. But she did help me out today. The quad is glued to one of the parts that holds it up, but she was able to take it off but I could not look at the back of it. The clear plastic over the quad came off and it was sooooo yellow. On top of the quad it made the colors look golden/bronze but when she took it off it was not. The quad is *Spices*. When she put them side by side, it matched. But when she puts the plastic back on the quad, it looks very different. I was so disappointed.  but at least now I know...



^ The mystery has been finally solved! That is so strange that they would put a yellowed plastic cover on the quad. Can't they put a new one on it in order not to alter the shadow colors? I was excited that this was a new quad we hadn't heard about.


----------



## nicci404

Yea, I don't know why they would keep it on the quad. I told the SA to take it off and put a new clean one. I said it was very misleading. She agreed and said she would change it. I told her they should come out with a quad that has those colors! I am glad to know but like others mentioned I was hoping this one was real  

I had asked when they are getting the small lipstick collection - I heard it is supposed to come out on the 15th of this month. But they didn't hear about it yet. anyone else hear about it?

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/04/coming-attraction-chanel-rouge-coco.html


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> Yea, I don't know why they would keep it on the quad. I told the SA to take it off and put a new clean one. I said it was very misleading. She agreed and said she would change it. I told her they should come out with a quad that has those colors! I am glad to know but like others mentioned I was hoping this one was real
> 
> I had asked when they are getting the small lipstick collection - I heard it is supposed to come out on the 15th of this month. But they didn't hear about it yet. anyone else hear about it?
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/04/coming-attraction-chanel-rouge-coco.html



^ I have my eye on Avant-Garde and Culte! I hope they don't have too much brown in them.


----------



## nicci404

pond23 said:


> ^ I have my eye on Avant-Garde and Culte! I hope they don't have too much brown in them.



Yea, I want the same colors too! and I am worried about that too...


----------



## dress1

Magnolia is being re-released today? Hope so! I love a lipstick w/ blue tones and this sounds like a beautiful one.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Got a care package from my aunt today. Had some Chanel goodies inside...
www.i97






4.photobucket.com
NP in Goldfinger and Holiday
Sample of mascara and face wash
Eyeshadow palette in 51, Montaigne
Luminous bronzing powder in Sable Beige


----------



## ilsecita

MrsTGreen said:


> Got a care package from my aunt today. Had some Chanel goodies inside...
> www.i97
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.photobucket.com
> NP in Goldfinger and Holiday
> Sample of mascara and face wash
> Eyeshadow palette in 51, Montaigne
> Luminous bronzing powder in Sable Beige



Omg your aunt must be super sweet! Enjoy your goodies


----------



## mspera

MrsTGreen said:


> Got a care package from my aunt today. Had some Chanel goodies inside...
> www.i97
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.photobucket.com
> NP in Goldfinger and Holiday
> Sample of mascara and face wash
> Eyeshadow palette in 51, Montaigne
> Luminous bronzing powder in Sable Beige



how sweet!  what a lovely aunt you have!! congrats on your goodies sweetie.


----------



## MrsTGreen

*ilsecita, mspera*...Thanks I've been sick the last five days and she wanted to make me feel better!!


----------



## Bubbles86

Hi! Just bought these the other week.
I'm not so sure about the foundation, I usually use Pro lumiere but this time I bought the teint innocence . The Blushes by far are my
Favourite (pink explosion and rose petale) , I always have Extras For Storage so when the current one runs out I have back up . The mascara is also really Good I find it is not clumpy and thick and the wand gets every Piece of hair.
The skin care- well first time in using it the SA somehow talked me Into buying it , I usually use la prairie and ole henriksen , let's see how Chanel goes! Knowing me halfway through it I'll stop using it. 
The lipsticks and lipglosses, well I usually use mac because I like their Matte range but I saw some really Cute colours so we will see how I go. 
And the lip liner and eyeliner , I just picked a few colours to see how I go, they have a great variety lipliners and I nearly have every colour! 

Anyway enjoy


----------



## ipudgybear

Bubbles86 said:


> Hi! Just bought these the other week.
> I'm not so sure about the foundation, I usually use Pro lumiere but this time I bought the teint innocence . The Blushes by far are my
> Favourite (pink explosion and rose petale) , I always have Extras For Storage so when the current one runs out I have back up . The mascara is also really Good I find it is not clumpy and thick and the wand gets every Piece of hair.
> The skin care- well first time in using it the SA somehow talked me Into buying it , I usually use la prairie and ole henriksen , let's see how Chanel goes! Knowing me halfway through it I'll stop using it.
> The lipsticks and lipglosses, well I usually use mac because I like their Matte range but I saw some really Cute colours so we will see how I go.
> And the lip liner and eyeliner , I just picked a few colours to see how I go, they have a great variety lipliners and I nearly have every colour!
> 
> Anyway enjoy


Wow, I love your haul!!!


----------



## ipudgybear

MrsTGreen said:


> Got a care package from my aunt today. Had some Chanel goodies inside...
> http://www.i97
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.photobucket.com
> NP in Goldfinger and Holiday
> Sample of mascara and face wash
> Eyeshadow palette in 51, Montaigne
> Luminous bronzing powder in Sable Beige



Aw It was sweet of your aunt to send you a care package! She picked out some great stuff!


----------



## hannahsophia

MrsTGreen said:


> Got a care package from my aunt today. Had some Chanel goodies inside...
> http://www.i97
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.photobucket.com
> NP in Goldfinger and Holiday
> Sample of mascara and face wash
> Eyeshadow palette in 51, Montaigne
> Luminous bronzing powder in Sable Beige


 
what a thoughtful aunt you have!


----------



## xlovely

dbf commented on my makeup the other day, he said I "look especially smooth, must be your 'blush'", lol. i was wearing vitalumiere aqua cream compact foundation and the new soleil de tan sable rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

ipudgybear said:


> Aw It was sweet of your aunt to send you a care package! She picked out some great stuff!





hannahsophia said:


> what a thoughtful aunt you have!



Thanks


----------



## musthaveseenher

Anyone have a subtle coloured Glossimer recommendation? I have quite pigmented lips and pink undertone skin, so preferably nothing peachy. I have Pink Pulsion and Sideral already, but they're a bit too much for general daytime running to the supermarket use.


----------



## Suku

musthaveseenher said:


> Anyone have a subtle coloured Glossimer recommendation? I have quite pigmented lips and pink undertone skin, so preferably nothing peachy. I have Pink Pulsion and Sideral already, but they're a bit too much for general daytime running to the supermarket use.


 
I recently bought Amor and I have pale, pink undertoned skin.  It's a lovely subtle pink with a bit of shimmer.  The SA tried Pink Sugar lip pencil underneath and that looked rather good with it.


----------



## missha

xlovely said:
			
		

> dbf commented on my makeup the other day, he said I "look especially smooth, must be your 'blush'", lol. i was wearing vitalumiere aqua cream compact foundation and the new soleil de tan sable rose



How do you like that foundation? I'm thinking of getting it


----------



## musthaveseenher

Suku said:


> I recently bought Amor and I have pale, pink undertoned skin.  It's a lovely subtle pink with a bit of shimmer.  The SA tried Pink Sugar lip pencil underneath and that looked rather good with it.



Thanks! I just checked out some swatches of Amour and it looks like what I'm after.


----------



## kendal

musthaveseenher said:


> Anyone have a subtle coloured Glossimer recommendation? I have quite pigmented lips and pink undertone skin, so preferably nothing peachy. I have Pink Pulsion and Sideral already, but they're a bit too much for general daytime running to the supermarket use.


I also have pigmented lips and a SA used #327 on me during a make over.  It doesn't look like much in the tube, but it looks awesome on my lips because it compliments, rather than hides, my natural color.  It looks a little sparkly in the tube, but I don't feel that it is too sparkly on.  I bought it last week & it's my go to lip color now.


----------



## 19flowers

has anyone seen the summer lipstick collection in stores yet ??  it was supposed to be released May 15....


----------



## mspera

19flowers said:
			
		

> has anyone seen the summer lipstick collection in stores yet ??  it was supposed to be released May 15....



I saw it yesterday and searched them on my lips. 

I was so looking forward to magnolia after seeing the promo pics, but it pulled kind of a milky pink on me. perhaps it could be amped up a little with a pinky lip liner 

The rouge coco shines all pulled really sheer. My favorites are still Boy and Romance. There was one of the coco shines I liked for a touch of glimmer and shine -- I don't remember the name, but may try it on again just to see. I want to use some of what I have first


----------



## JulieDiva

mspera said:


> I saw it yesterday and searched them on my lips.
> 
> I was so looking forward to magnolia after seeing the promo pics, but it pulled kind of a milky pink on me. perhaps it could be amped up a little with a pinky lip liner
> 
> The rouge coco shines all pulled really sheer. My favorites are still Boy and Romance. There was one of the coco shines I liked for a touch of glimmer and shine -- I don't remember the name, but may try it on again just to see. I want to use some of what I have first



I agree, magnolia didn't look good on me either...it was too cool of a pink shade.  The shines are such pretty shades in the tube, but are also too sheer on me.

I was disappointed in Culte....it was too plum on me, made me look ill.

I only loved Avante Garde, which is such a nice rosy beige shade.


----------



## musthaveseenher

kendal said:


> I also have pigmented lips and a SA used #327 on me during a make over.  It doesn't look like much in the tube, but it looks awesome on my lips because it compliments, rather than hides, my natural color.  It looks a little sparkly in the tube, but I don't feel that it is too sparkly on.  I bought it last week & it's my go to lip color now.



Awesome. I'll check that one out as well. Thanks!


----------



## Maedi

I tried the new lippies. The lipsticks were somewhat drying and the colors IMO not at all summery. The new Magnolia is a little different (more coral). I did buy two of the new RCS (both of the pinks). No nail polishes at my Nordies.


----------



## nicci404

I thought I would buy at least one of the new lip items but I didn't  I agree w/Maedi..the lipsticks seemed kind of drying.


----------



## Zuza

As I was always caring a tone of products in my make up travel kit - I decided to do a bit of cleaning.
At the end I ended up with my favorite ones  and guess. all chanel 

the one that I absolutely love: Chance - eau fraiche - travel bottle


----------



## Euraturd

Les 4 Ombres Quadra Eye Shadow No.18 Karska Beige. My local Chanel counter had an even recently and I had my makeup done by one of their featured makeup artists. He did a fabulous job with this quad... but now I can't remember, for the life of me, how he did it. I forgot to take a picture....=/ Fail.


----------



## xprettypetalx

Just ordered distraction, frisson and also the permanent ballerina! So excited for their arrival!!! Eeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## beauty k addict

Question. 
i'd like to know if items at the online site are available for purchase at boutiques (that carry beauty stuff) also? i'm going to california and vegas in 2 mos. just wnna make sure so i don't disappoint myself. thanks ladies!


----------



## ilovenicebags

beauty k addict said:


> Question.
> i'd like to know if items at the online site are available for purchase at boutiques (that carry beauty stuff) also? i'm going to california and vegas in 2 mos. just wnna make sure so i don't disappoint myself. thanks ladies!


 
The makeup, fragrance, and skin care is available at the boutiques.


----------



## beauty k addict

thanks for replying! too excited! 




ilovenicebags said:


> The makeup, fragrance, and skin care is available at the boutiques.





beauty k addict said:


> Question.
> i'd like to know if items at the online site are available for purchase at boutiques (that carry beauty stuff) also? i'm going to california and vegas in 2 mos. just wnna make sure so i don't disappoint myself. thanks ladies!


----------



## KayuuKathey

i love the eyeshadows.

Im wondering if I should get the ombres matelasses the limited edition or wait for the next. I love the colors in it, so complementary.

The only chanel makeup I enjoy the eyeliners and eyeshadows. Im not a foundation or concealer person. au naturale.


----------



## blackeyedsusan

KayuuKathey said:


> i love the eyeshadows.
> 
> Im wondering if I should get the ombres matelasses the limited edition or wait for the next. I love the colors in it, so complementary.
> 
> The only chanel makeup I enjoy the eyeliners and eyeshadows. Im not a foundation or concealer person. au naturale.



If you love the colors you should get it. I have Ombres Matelassees 51 Montaigne and it is gorgeous.


----------



## KayuuKathey

blackeyedsusan said:


> If you love the colors you should get it. I have Ombres Matelassees 51 Montaigne and it is gorgeous.



Now i am really tempted


----------



## sg_bee

Happy girl today!!


----------



## winniejo

Bubbles86 said:


> Hi! Just bought these the other week.
> I'm not so sure about the foundation, I usually use Pro lumiere but this time I bought the teint innocence . The Blushes by far are my
> Favourite (pink explosion and rose petale) , I always have Extras For Storage so when the current one runs out I have back up . The mascara is also really Good I find it is not clumpy and thick and the wand gets every Piece of hair.
> The skin care- well first time in using it the SA somehow talked me Into buying it , I usually use la prairie and ole henriksen , let's see how Chanel goes! Knowing me halfway through it I'll stop using it.
> The lipsticks and lipglosses, well I usually use mac because I like their Matte range but I saw some really Cute colours so we will see how I go.
> And the lip liner and eyeliner , I just picked a few colours to see how I go, they have a great variety lipliners and I nearly have every colour!
> 
> Anyway enjoy



Great haul! Are you loving anything in particular?


----------



## G&Smommy

I know that we are barely into Summer, but was wondering if anyone had seen any good photos or swatches of the pre-fall collection?  There is a gold nail polish and also what looks like a really pretty gold highlighter, but I have yet to see really good pics or swatches.  Also, does anyone know the estimated release date?  Thanks!

This is what I have been able to find, along with a few others with similar pics:

http://blog-a-beaute.blogspot.com/2011/12/chanel-paris-bombay-makeup-and-nail.html

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/12/06/chanel-paris-bombay-metiers-dart-show/


----------



## Charee

^^^ I would love to know some inside gossip on the 'exact' release date.  I am obsessed with getting the Route des Indes de Chanel powder compact!  

I'm also excited about the new Illusion d'Ombre in "Vision" (GOLD!) that is supposed to be part of a Les Expressions de Chanel collection (http://mostlysunnybunny.wordpress.c...xpressions-de-chanel-2012-information-images/)!!!


----------



## Amaryllix

Picked up both bronzers (as I have not a one, liked the slightly different shades for different looks... also enjoying the fact that they don't turn me orange/strangely dark (BR10)), the Calypso glossimer (LOVE! over RCS En Vogue), Rouge Coco in Culte, and Rouge Coco Shine in Effrontee. 

Unfortunately we're in the process of moving so I haven't had the chance to try Culte or Effrontee... I'll report back when I do.


----------



## pupeluv

Of course I'm drawn to the blush but I like the eyeshadow single in Complice too.
http://smartologie.blogspot.com/2012/05/chanel-fallwinter-2012-makeup.html

What is everyone getting from the Bombay Express Collection? The Poudre Compacte in Route des Indes de Chanel looks gorgeous.


----------



## 19flowers

pupeluv said:


> Of course I'm drawn to the blush but I like the eyeshadow single in Complice too.
> http://smartologie.blogspot.com/2012/05/chanel-fallwinter-2012-makeup.html


 
I love the Le Vernis Vertigo - that's a must-have for me!


----------



## pond23

pupeluv said:


> Of course I'm drawn to the blush but I like the eyeshadow single in Complice too.
> http://smartologie.blogspot.com/2012/05/chanel-fallwinter-2012-makeup.html
> 
> What is everyone getting from the Bombay Express Collection? The Poudre Compacte in Route des Indes de Chanel looks gorgeous.



^ The collection looks stunning! I am eyeing the highlighter, the blush and the Frenzy nail polish.


----------



## 19flowers

pond23 said:


> ^ The collection looks stunning! I am eyeing the highlighter, the blush and the Frenzy nail polish.


 
I forgot about the highlighter -- I want that, too -- it looks fabulous!!


----------



## nicci404

oh wow, all these collections coming out!  I am eyeing the Lumière d&#8217;Artifices Beiges & the  Extrait de Gloss in Troublant. 

I found some more pics of the Les Expressions collection...

http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/05/...ummer-2012-makeup-collection-info-photos.html


----------



## Star15Rin

nicci404 said:
			
		

> oh wow, all these collections coming out!  I am eyeing the Lumière d&rsquo;Artifices Beiges & the  Extrait de Gloss in Troublant.
> 
> I found some more pics of the Les Expressions collection...
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/05/chanel-les-expressions-de-chanel-summer-2012-makeup-collection-info-photos.html



Oh wow, she says the release date is June 1! That's Friday!! I am not prepared lol!


----------



## my4boys

I called my counter today they have not heard of the Bombsy collection, anyone know if the counters will get this


----------



## Bethc

my4boys said:
			
		

> I called my counter today they have not heard of the Bombsy collection, anyone know if the counters will get this



Are they in a boutique?  From what I've heard, it will only be in the boutiques, like last year's Paris/Byzantine make-up collection.  I think BG got it too, but that was it.


----------



## my4boys

Oh my counter is in lord and taylor, will it be available online? I've only started buying Chanel a few months ago


----------



## Bethc

my4boys said:
			
		

> Oh my counter is in lord and taylor, will it be available online? I've only started buying Chanel a few months ago



Yes, from what I remember most of the collection was on line.


----------



## nicci404

the Byzantine collection was available at the Seattle Nordstrom...I think maybe just because it is one of the make-up studios.


----------



## nicci404

Star15Rin said:


> Oh wow, she says the release date is June 1! That's Friday!! I am not prepared lol!



that would be nice! I would be shocked though to see it at the two Nordstroms I go to Chanel for...lets hope :]


----------



## pupeluv

I think the Bombay Collection is a NM exclusive BUT don't hold me to that because I can't remember where I read that  I'll try to find where I read that...


----------



## ilsecita

I talked to a SA at nordies Seattle and they are expecting the Bombay collection any day now! As soon as I hear it's there I'll go get it and swatch it for you ladies!


----------



## pupeluv

ilsecita said:


> I talked to a SA at nordies Seattle and they are expecting the Bombay collection any day now! As soon as I hear it's there I'll go get it and swatch it for you ladies!


 
Oh cool, so it will be available everywhere that Chanel is sold. And TIA for the swatches!!


----------



## ilsecita

pupeluv said:


> Oh cool, so it will be available everywhere that Chanel is sold.



Not sure. Nordstrom Settle has a Chanel Studio so they get pretty much everything. I imagine it will be a similar release to the Byzantine collection (studios and online)


----------



## Amaryllix

ilsecita said:


> I talked to a SA at nordies Seattle and they are expecting the Bombay collection any day now! As soon as I hear it's there I'll go get it and swatch it for you ladies!



Thank you!! I can't wait. I can't believe it's coming out so soon!


----------



## misstrine85

Just got RCS in En Vogue today. I now have 5 RCS's: Romance, Boy, Monte Carlo, Bonheur and En Vogue. I've never been a lipstick girl, but these are amazing.


----------



## pond23

misstrine85 said:


> Just got RCS in En Vogue today. I now have 5 RCS's: Romance, Boy, Monte Carlo, Bonheur and En Vogue. I've never been a lipstick girl, but these are amazing.



^ I LOVE Bonheur! Such a great color and formulation. I can't believe I still haven't picked up Boy.


----------



## xoespresso

misstrine85 said:
			
		

> Just got RCS in En Vogue today. I now have 5 RCS's: Romance, Boy, Monte Carlo, Bonheur and En Vogue. I've never been a lipstick girl, but these are amazing.



Aww we are almost lippie twins! Im also up to 5 coco shines -- romance, boy, monte carlo, en vogue, and chance. Hmm maybe time to go swatch Bonheur?


----------



## ipudgybear

misstrine85 said:


> Just got RCS in En Vogue today. I now have 5 RCS's: Romance, Boy, Monte Carlo, Bonheur and En Vogue. I've never been a lipstick girl, but these are amazing.



I love rouge coco shines. I have only monte carlo and I need a back up of it since the color is a amazing. I still haven't picked up boy and romance though they are on my wish list. I need to check out bonheur.


----------



## chinableu

My Neiman's rep just called me and said that the Bombay release has been pushed back to mid July.


----------



## ilsecita

chinableu said:


> My Neiman's rep just called me and said that the Bombay release has been pushed back to mid July.



NoooOOOOOooo :'( I want that highlighter nowww


----------



## chinableu

ilsecita said:


> NoooOOOOOooo :'( I want that highlighter nowww



Oh my gosh, me too!

It looks fab!


----------



## pupeluv

chinableu said:


> My Neiman's rep just called me and said that the Bombay release has been pushed back to mid July.


 
Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## xoespresso

chinableu said:
			
		

> My Neiman's rep just called me and said that the Bombay release has been pushed back to mid July.



!!

I was at Bergdorf today and the SA said around July 4th... I wish we could have a single, definite answer!


----------



## Maedi

SA at Nordis said the Bombay collection has shipped.


----------



## chinableu

Maedi said:


> SA at Nordis said the Bombay collection has shipped.



woot!



Shipped to you or to the store?

Oh my gosh!


----------



## dress1

Hi,

Has anyone bought Culte? I am a MAC NW 20 with pink undertones and am wanting to know whose coloring this looks good on.TIA!


----------



## QTbebe

how limited is the bombay collection?


----------



## misstrine85

pond23 said:
			
		

> ^ I LOVE Bonheur! Such a great color and formulation. I can't believe I still haven't picked up Boy.



Yeah, it just looks amazing on my lips. It was my mom who bought it first, but she decided after a while that she didn't like it on her, so she gave me hers, but I had already bought it then


----------



## misstrine85

xoespresso said:
			
		

> Aww we are almost lippie twins! Im also up to 5 coco shines -- romance, boy, monte carlo, en vogue, and chance. Hmm maybe time to go swatch Bonheur?



Romance and Chance are quite alike, aren't they? Chnance is just a tad brighter? Or am I mixing it up with another one?


----------



## misstrine85

xoespresso said:
			
		

> Aww we are almost lippie twins! Im also up to 5 coco shines -- romance, boy, monte carlo, en vogue, and chance. Hmm maybe time to go swatch Bonheur?



And yeah, try Bonheur!


----------



## misstrine85

ipudgybear said:
			
		

> I love rouge coco shines. I have only monte carlo and I need a back up of it since the color is a amazing. I still haven't picked up boy and romance though they are on my wish list. I need to check out bonheur.



That's a great one you have, but try the others as well,. I'm sure you're gonna love them


----------



## hannahsophia

Hey Ladies! Lord and taylor has 10% off comestics during their friends and family event. If you preorder over $150 you get a chanel make up bag with lots of samples.


----------



## chinableu

hannahsophia said:


> Hey Ladies! Lord and taylor has 10% off comestics during their friends and family event. If you preorder over $150 you get a chanel make up bag with lots of samples.



Really?

Is this in store only because I don't see this online.

Does L&T take phone orders?

I don't have an L&T here in Arizona.

If so, do you have a rep?

LOL!

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## hannahsophia

chinableu said:


> Really?
> 
> Is this in store only because I don't see this online.
> 
> Does L&T take phone orders?
> 
> I don't have an L&T here in Arizona.
> 
> If so, do you have a rep?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.


 

It's on the front page of their website. Code 'Friends'. They don't have Chanel comestics online though, just perfume. You can call the Garden State Plaza location and I think there's an SA named Ning. None of the SAs are particularly helpful but definitely know how to sell sell sell.


----------



## hannahsophia

hannahsophia said:


> It's on the front page of their website. Code 'Friends'. They don't have Chanel comestics online though, just perfume. You can call the Garden State Plaza location and I think there's an SA named Ning. None of the SAs are particularly helpful but definitely know how to sell sell sell.


 

Also, Nordstrom price matches so it's possible for them to call a L&T to confirm 10% off chanel comestics and then price match there... if you have a nordies.


----------



## chinableu

hannahsophia said:


> It's on the front page of their website. Code 'Friends'. They don't have Chanel comestics online though, just perfume. You can call the Garden State Plaza location and I think there's an SA named Ning. None of the SAs are particularly helpful but definitely know how to sell sell sell.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## nicci404

chinableu said:


> woot!
> 
> 
> 
> Shipped to you or to the store?
> 
> Oh my gosh!



I am pretty sure she meant to the store :]


----------



## chinableu

nicci404 said:


> I am pretty sure she meant to the store :]



Oh, okay.

I was gonna be sooooooooooo JEALOUS.

:giggles:


----------



## nicci404

dress1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone bought Culte? I am a MAC NW 20 with pink undertones and am wanting to know whose coloring this looks good on.TIA!



I am pale w/yellow undertone and tried it last week but passed on it. It was a little too dark for my liking. It is pretty though. 

have a look at this video, if you have not already...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynMmzTQsiQQ

http://cafemakeup.com/2012/06/02/chanel-rouge-coco-lipsticks-in-avant-garde-and-culte/


----------



## chinableu

I have a question about the *Illuminating fluid*.

Does anyone just use this over their moisturizer without any other makeup?

I was wondering if it gives a pretty sheen to ones skin?

Thank you!


----------



## dolcerosa

Hi, does anyone have any updates on the bombay collection?  I'm so excited for it to come out!!!


----------



## ilsecita

dolcerosa said:


> Hi, does anyone have any updates on the bombay collection?  I'm so excited for it to come out!!!



Nothing yet for Nostrom Seattle  

Been calling daily! Haha I'm sure they are sick of me asking lol


----------



## dolcerosa

ilsecita said:
			
		

> Nothing yet for Nostrom Seattle
> 
> Been calling daily! Haha I'm sure they are sick of me asking lol



Thanks


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Joues contraste - Tumulte 

A lovely pop of pink coloring on my cheeks! So excited about it


----------



## exotikittenx

Nice!  It looks pretty close to Bobbi Brown's Pale Pink blush.


----------



## bebeklein

chinableu said:


> I have a question about the *Illuminating fluid*.
> 
> Does anyone just use this over their moisturizer without any other makeup?
> 
> I was wondering if it gives a pretty sheen to ones skin?
> 
> Thank you!



If you have good skin I think it could work and might look similar to this picture from a Victoria beckham runway show.  Or you could try mixing it with your moisturizer and experiment with the ratios.  

http://karlasugar.net/2010/02/nyfw-fallwinter-2010-victoria-beckham-lancome/

The chanel illuminating fluid sunkissed is very similar to armani fluid sheers but the Armani one has a pump which is nice.  

I just bought the illuminating fluid sunkissed about a month ago and I started off blending with my perfection lumiere foundation.  I initially bought the fluid to warm up my foundation because Im in between B20 and B30.   I've also mixed it with my moisturizer and then applied foundation over.   Both give me a subtle glow.  I have large pores so i could never try it alone over moisturizer.

You might also like this link for some swatches  http://cafemakeup.com/2010/05/20/liquid-highlighter-comparison/


----------



## Bethc

From the BG magazine, fall... Love what I see so far!


----------



## fongchau

I'm loving that lipstick. Looks a bit like Destinee or Legende though so I might have to be good and pass


----------



## chinableu

bebeklein said:


> If you have good skin I think it could work and might look similar to this picture from a Victoria beckham runway show.  Or you could try mixing it with your moisturizer and experiment with the ratios.
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2010/02/nyfw-fallwinter-2010-victoria-beckham-lancome/
> 
> The chanel illuminating fluid sunkissed is very similar to armani fluid sheers but the Armani one has a pump which is nice.
> 
> I just bought the illuminating fluid sunkissed about a month ago and I started off blending with my perfection lumiere foundation.  I initially bought the fluid to warm up my foundation because Im in between B20 and B30.   I've also mixed it with my moisturizer and then applied foundation over.   Both give me a subtle glow.  I have large pores so i could never try it alone over moisturizer.
> 
> You might also like this link for some swatches  http://cafemakeup.com/2010/05/20/liquid-highlighter-comparison/




Bebe,

Thank you so much for taking the time to post this information and links for me.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

I already have so many highlighters, but I still want the Route Des Indes De Chanel. It looks sooo pretty!

http://www.chanel.com/en_SG/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Powders-ROUTE-DES-INDES-DE-CHANEL-131204


----------



## chinableu

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> I already have so many highlighters, but I still want the Route Des Indes De Chanel. It looks sooo pretty!
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_SG/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Powders-ROUTE-DES-INDES-DE-CHANEL-131204



That's from the Bombay collection.

MUST have it!

Does this mean it's going to be available soon on the Chanel website?


----------



## Lady Stardust

I love the look of the highlighter but I hope some swatches pop up before the items are available online. I'm afraid it might be too gold I prefer buttery white highlighters


----------



## bebeklein

chinableu said:


> Bebe,
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to post this information and links for me.



Ur welcome


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

chinableu said:


> That's from the Bombay collection.
> 
> MUST have it!
> 
> Does this mean it's going to be available soon on the Chanel website?



The Bombay collection is supposed to be released in June. So, it should be available for purchase any time now.  Chanel is just teasing us!


----------



## dolcerosa

I just called Bloomingdales.  She said to check back in a week or two!  It's coming!!!!


----------



## nicci404

Amy did a great job rounding up the new collections coming out...

http://cafemakeup.com/2012/06/06/some-upcoming-chanel-collections/


----------



## nicci404

chinableu said:


> I have a question about the *Illuminating fluid*.
> 
> Does anyone just use this over their moisturizer without any other makeup?
> 
> I was wondering if it gives a pretty sheen to ones skin?
> 
> Thank you!



are you referring to the make up base/primer? I have used it before. I put it over my moisturizer and then foundation. I bought it but gave it away because I didn't notice enough of a "illuminating" effect on my face. But it could be different w/o the foundation...can you get a sample?

opps, I was thinking about the WRONG product! ignore... sorry!


----------



## blackeyedsusan

nicci404 said:


> Amy did a great job rounding up the new collections coming out...
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2012/06/06/some-upcoming-chanel-collections/



Thanks for posting cafe makeup link. After reading her excellent blog post on all the Chanel releases this summer I noticed in the comments section another blogger had some more information about the new collections. According to glossy esquire "Diwali" the Paris-Bombay gold polish will be exclusive to Nordstom's and will be in stores this week. She also posts that the Blue Illusion is a LE and will be available in July. Remember last summer the Asian collection was exclusive to Nordstom's stores and nordstom's.com. The Byzatine collection was only sold through chanel.com and certain Chanel boutiques. Maybe it will be something like that for this summer releases. Here is the glossy esquire link http://www.glossyesquire.com/


----------



## chinableu

nicci404 said:


> are you referring to the make up base/primer? I have used it before. I put it over my moisturizer and then foundation. I bought it but gave it away because I didn't notice enough of a "illuminating" effect on my face. But it could be different w/o the foundation...can you get a sample?



Thank you so much.

No difference, huh?

I was looking for something to give my skin a bit of a glow.

I think I'll try one of the shaded ones.


----------



## Charee

chinableu said:


> I was looking for something to give my skin a bit of a glow.



Re: the SdT illuminating fluid, I'd definitely recommend it in terms of "a glow".  I find that it mixes well with foundation / tinted moisturiser (I imagine normal moisturiser would be also good).  If you apply it on its own, it sheers out beautifully, but I only use it on parts of the face I want to highlight.  Using it all over would be a bit "too shimmery" for me.

Re: the Fall 2012 collection - Lumiere d'Artifice Beiges highlighter compact please!!!


----------



## mcb100

Can anyone tell me about the quality of Chanel brushes versus MAC brushes? I just got a Chanel powder brush today, and I love it but the price tag was 65 dollars. Now, I did like the quality, but I have a bunch of MAC brushes already.....so I'm wondering whether or not to get more Chanel ones when I have a MAC brush for every use? (i have a ton of MAC brushes...like face, eye, cheek, lip, a bunch of ones for every area.)


----------



## chinableu

Any updates on the Bombay collection?


----------



## ilsecita

chinableu said:


> Any updates on the Bombay collection?



Nordstrom Seattle said today they expect it after the 24th. Booooo!


----------



## chinableu

ilsecita said:


> Nordstrom Seattle said today they expect it after the 24th. Booooo!



DRATS!

Thanks for the update.


----------



## mistikat

The gold powder in the Bombay collection is super glittery. There was no tester and the SA could not tell me if it was overspray. This was at a Chanel boutique (they also had the Diwali nail polish) but said the Nirvana Illusion D'ombre was not shipped with the other items. They didn't know if it was coming, either.


----------



## hannahsophia

mistikat said:


> The gold powder in the Bombay collection is super glittery. There was no tester and the SA could not tell me if it was overspray. This was at a Chanel boutique (they also had the Diwali nail polish) but said the Nirvana Illusion D'ombre was not shipped with the other items. They didn't know if it was coming, either.



which chanel boutique were you at?


----------



## mistikat

Toronto Bloor Street.


----------



## Amaryllix

ilsecita said:


> Nordstrom Seattle said today they expect it after the 24th. Booooo!



Thanks for the update! My impatience doesn't want to wait, but my wallet sure does!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

mistikat said:


> The gold powder in the Bombay collection is super glittery. There was no tester and the SA could not tell me if it was overspray. This was at a Chanel boutique (they also had the Diwali nail polish) but said the Nirvana Illusion D'ombre was not shipped with the other items. They didn't know if it was coming, either.



NOOOOOOO!!!!  I'm not a fan of glitter; hopefully, it's just an overspray.


----------



## hannahsophia

mistikat said:


> Toronto Bloor Street.



thanks


----------



## chinableu

Oh no!

Glitter?

I, too, hope it's only the overspray.

Hopefully, we'll find out soon.


----------



## mistikat

The SA said it has silver glitter in it too, though it looked pretty much gold to me. I think it would look gorgeous on darker skin, though. Haven't seen any swatches online and no way was I forking over $75 plus tax with no idea how it really looks.


----------



## Deborah1986

mspera said:


> Chanel - Joues contraste - Tumulte
> 
> A lovely pop of pink coloring on my cheeks! So excited about it



_woo love it the picture is amazing need it

My mom sent me back to the store when i come home with another blush or something that has to do with chanel make-up 

just kidding _


----------



## Deborah1986

Bethc said:


> From the BG magazine, fall... Love what I see so far!



_trouble again :giggles: love it !!!!!_


----------



## tmkmurphy

chinableu said:


> DRATS!
> 
> Thanks for the update.


Yeah- my SA said Nordstroms will be getting it late June at the earliest!!!! BOO! There have been a TON of CHANEL changes and updates. I am working on a post right now that will helpfully clear some things up. I keep updating as I learn new info.
-Tara
http://www.glossyesquire.com


----------



## tmkmurphy

Hi All!
Just wanted to let you know I have some information and (crappy) photos of all the new lip colors coming out in August 2012 for Rogue Allure. 

There are 16-17 brand new shades.
A couple of brand new lip liners.
And Coromandel, which was a limited edition nail color released a few years ago will be re-released as part of the permanent collection.

See my blog for all the deets including pricing and photos. Like I said, not the creates but they is a myriad of CHANEL information coming at me right now and this helps with the budgeting for more makeup!

Tara
http://www.glossyesquire.com


----------



## chinableu

Tara,

I LOVE your blog.


----------



## xlovely

just in case anyone is in the SoCal area, SCP Bloomingdales Chanel Makeup studio is having an event today till friday the 15th, the GWP (min $125) is supposedly some sort of chanel MU pouch! finally, they had such bad GWPs..


----------



## xoespresso

mistikat said:
			
		

> The gold powder in the Bombay collection is super glittery. There was no tester and the SA could not tell me if it was overspray. This was at a Chanel boutique (they also had the Diwali nail polish) but said the Nirvana Illusion D'ombre was not shipped with the other items. They didn't know if it was coming, either.



Stopped by Chanel SoHo today, and the SA said they're still not sure when the Bombay collection will be in... I'm jealous of you Canadian girls who've seen them already! 

He also said Chanel had "issues with production" and so Nirvana will NOT be sold in the US at all. (not sure if the same applies worldwide?). So sad!! The photos were stunning...


----------



## Lady Stardust

^That's really a shame if it's true that's the one thing I was really looking forward to w this collection I love the Illusion d'Ombres


----------



## Amaryllix

xoespresso said:


> Stopped by Chanel SoHo today, and the SA said they're still not sure when the Bombay collection will be in... I'm jealous of you Canadian girls who've seen them already!
> 
> He also said Chanel had "issues with production" and so Nirvana will NOT be sold in the US at all. (not sure if the same applies worldwide?). So sad!! The photos were stunning...



Whaaaaaaaat?! No Nirvana?! That was the second thing I was looking forward to the most!


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

I used to be very into Chanel since I started wearing makeup but now I am not. My makeup is old now and for a while they didn't seem to have much new things, although I will say I love the new shadows that come in pots and will get me some next paycheck. Always classy! Chanel.


----------



## j9lvslv

I bought Mat Lumiere in 60 Secret and Rouge Allure Velvet in 39 La Somptueuse.  

Then my SA gave me free samples of Alllure Eau de Parfum, No19 Poudre Eau de Parfum, No5 Eau Premiere, Mat Lumiere Teint Fluide, and Vitalumiere Aqua Teint Parfait.  Here they are:


----------



## j9lvslv

j9lvslv said:
			
		

> I bought Mat Lumiere in 60 Secret and Rouge Allure Velvet in 39 La Somptueuse.
> 
> Then my SA gave me free samples of Alllure Eau de Parfum, No19 Poudre Eau de Parfum, No5 Eau Premiere, Mat Lumiere Teint Fluide, and Vitalumiere Aqua Teint Parfait.  Here they are:



I forgot to mention the free Inimitable Intense Mascara in 10 Noir.


----------



## fongchau

Been told that the Bombay collection will be in uk stores on 12 July. But only in Harrods and Selfridges


----------



## missmustard

Hey guys! My mom has a really old bottle of Chanel Cristalle Eau de Parfum. I´ve been thinking about getting one myself because I find it just divine for the hot months here. I've seen it for sale on their website, but is it sold in stores in the USA, too? Our local high end stores don't carry that one in particular one so I was wondering if I would be able to find it in my next shopping trip to the States.


----------



## lona90

missmustard said:
			
		

> Hey guys! My mom has a really old bottle of Chanel Cristalle Eau de Parfum. I´ve been thinking about getting one myself because I find it just divine for the hot months here. I've seen it for sale on their website, but is it sold in stores in the USA, too? Our local high end stores don't carry that one in particular one so I was wondering if I would be able to find it in my next shopping trip to the States.



Yes. Nordstrom, Neiman Marcus, and Bergdorf Goodman all carry it.


----------



## j9lvslv

Just now Miroir Double Facettes and Sublime De Chanel Mascara with free samples of Chanel Chance and Perfection Lumiere.


----------



## LeBolDuChaton

I am thinking about purchasing the vita lumier aqua for fall/winter as my foundation since I use a tinted moisturizer in the summer


----------



## meganfm

I just bought the Poudre Universelle Libre to try-I'm so in love.  It's absolutely flawless.


----------



## 19flowers

meganfm said:


> I just bought the Poudre Universelle Libre to try-I'm so in love. It's absolutely flawless.


 

I agree -- I love it, too!!


----------



## bebeklein

j9lvslv said:


> I forgot to mention the free Inimitable Intense Mascara in 10 Noir.



I absolutely love this mascara!  It's my all time fave now.  It's like hypnose drama and definicils rolled into one and then squared!


----------



## chinableu

I'm going crazy waiting on the Nordies anniversary exclusives and keep on searching every morning for the dish.

Does anyone know if this was from last year?

I found it on this website:

http://blog.tinaadamsconsulting.com/2012/06/how-to-buy-fall-fashion-early-and-on.html


----------



## hannahsophia

chinableu said:


> I'm going crazy waiting on the Nordies anniversary exclusives and keep on searching every morning for the dish.
> 
> Does anyone know if this was from last year?
> 
> I found it on this website:
> 
> http://blog.tinaadamsconsulting.com/2012/06/how-to-buy-fall-fashion-early-and-on.html


 
I'm pretty sure that's from last year. I picked up Joyeuse then.


----------



## chinableu

Thank you, Hannah.

I'm just too excited, I guess.

:giggles:


----------



## hannahsophia

chinableu said:


> Thank you, Hannah.
> 
> I'm just too excited, I guess.
> 
> :giggles:


 
COMPLETELY UNDERSTOOD!!!! 

So after all the chatter about the fall collection being at the boutiques.... I ran there during lunch!! I ended up only getting the *Vertigo *nail polish to play with tonight. I'm interested in seeing how *Suspicious *compares to other pink polishes out there... it seemed like something I already owned. *Frenzy *was pretty but not need ASAP for my pale with pink undertone hands. 

Wishlist: *Complice* eyeshadow - amazingly soft and velvetly! *Furtif* was also a really pretty grey that I may need to add even though I hardly wear grey! *Stylo Yeux Waterproof in Silver Light* is also very pretty and would look great with Furtif. 

The *Lumiere dArtifices Beiges * is a total pass for me. They showed it without the overspray and it was just beige. Left me saying 'eh'. None of the lip glosses and sticks made an impression either. 

The SA confirmed that bombay won't be out until July and the blue eyeshadow/liner collection should be out around the same time!


----------



## Maedi

chinableu said:


> Thank you, Hannah.
> 
> I'm just too excited, I guess.
> 
> :giggles:



There is a preview link on the Chanel NP thread.

*Hannahsophia* - thanks for the great review. I need to talk myself out of that highlighter and your opinion helped.


----------



## hannahsophia

hannahsophia said:


> COMPLETELY UNDERSTOOD!!!!
> 
> So after all the chatter about the fall collection being at the boutiques.... I ran there during lunch!! I ended up only getting the *Vertigo *nail polish to play with tonight. I'm interested in seeing how *Suspicious *compares to other pink polishes out there... it seemed like something I already owned. *Frenzy *was pretty but not need ASAP for my pale with pink undertone hands.
> 
> Wishlist: *Complice* eyeshadow - amazingly soft and velvetly! *Furtif* was also a really pretty grey that I may need to add even though I hardly wear grey! *Stylo Yeux Waterproof in Silver Light* is also very pretty and would look great with Furtif.
> 
> The *Lumiere dArtifices Beiges * is a total pass for me. They showed it without the overspray and it was just beige. Left me saying 'eh'. None of the lip glosses and sticks made an impression either.
> 
> The SA confirmed that bombay won't be out until July and the blue eyeshadow/liner collection should be out around the same time!




I just wanted to follow up on *Vertigo* - It's basically a creamy dark cool grey. Although I saw the sparkle in the bottle, it really didn't show up on the nail. I tried it on a couple of nails but ended up doing my mani in Frisson. I think I'll like it better in the fall.


----------



## greenes_girl

j9lvslv said:


> Just now Miroir Double Facettes and Sublime De Chanel Mascara with free samples of Chanel Chance and Perfection Lumiere.



Where did you find this mirror?? I REALLY wanted one off the website but when I went back to order one it was gone. :/ How do you like it?


----------



## missha

j9lvslv said:
			
		

> Just now Miroir Double Facettes and Sublime De Chanel Mascara with free samples of Chanel Chance and Perfection Lumiere.



Honestly, where did you find the mirror? I went to around 5 counters everyday during my vacation to look for it and was always told that it's out of stock.. Sigh, lucky you!


----------



## j9lvslv

greenes_girl said:


> Where did you find this mirror?? I REALLY wanted one off the website but when I went back to order one it was gone. :/ How do you like it?


 
I love love love it everytime I take it out of my LV mini pochette when I apply my lipstick, or mascara, or eyeliner, or lip balm, or if i just wanna check out how i look.  Love love love it!  I got it here in Sydney Oz, 46AUD.


----------



## j9lvslv

missha said:


> Honestly, where did you find the mirror? I went to around 5 counters everyday during my vacation to look for it and was always told that it's out of stock.. Sigh, lucky you!


I got it here in Sydney Oz, 46AUD.


----------



## Amaryllix

chinableu said:


> I'm going crazy waiting on the Nordies anniversary exclusives and keep on searching every morning for the dish.



I attended a Chanel makeup event at my local Nordies today (with one of Chanel's national makeup artists, he did a FANTASTIC job AND I got an adorable Chanel makeup bag!), and the Chanel cosmetics manager told me a couple of things about the Nordies anniversary exclusives... I probed for a bit more info, as word on the street was that it would be the previously exclusive-to-Asia Le Blanc/Fleur de Lotus Spring 2012 collection...

And YES! This looks like this is it. I asked about Riviere (the seafoam green Illusion D'ombre eyeshadow in the Fleur de Lotus collection) and she confirmed that they were definitely getting that. 

I found more info here: http://www.glossyesquire.com/home/2...ls-fleur-de-lotus-collection-will-be-ava.html


----------



## chinableu

Amaryllix said:


> I attended a Chanel makeup event at my local Nordies today (with one of Chanel's national makeup artists, he did a FANTASTIC job AND I got an adorable Chanel makeup bag!), and the Chanel cosmetics manager told me a couple of things about the Nordies anniversary exclusives... I probed for a bit more info, as word on the street was that it would be the previously exclusive-to-Asia Le Blanc/Fleur de Lotus Spring 2012 collection...
> 
> And YES! This looks like this is it. I asked about Riviere (the seafoam green Illusion D'ombre eyeshadow in the Fleur de Lotus collection) and she confirmed that they were definitely getting that.
> 
> I found more info here: http://www.glossyesquire.com/home/2...ls-fleur-de-lotus-collection-will-be-ava.html



Sweet!

That seafoam green is so beautiful.

Love your blog.  



Ugh, I gotta start printing some money.

:giggles:


----------



## Amaryllix

chinableu said:
			
		

> Sweet!
> 
> That seafoam green is so beautiful.
> 
> Love your blog.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, I gotta start printing some money.
> 
> :giggles:



Isn't it gorgy? 

I wish that was my blog (because it's great!) but unfortunately it's not. I'm sure the creator will appreciate your compliments! 

Print some for me while you're at it?


----------



## Lady Stardust

I'm really disappointed there's no Nirvana  I've been checking the site twice a day for the past 2 weeks waiting for this to be up to get it. I'm not really interested in the other Bombay items, I guess I'll just have to wait for the Illusion d'Ombres coming out for Fall


----------



## Amaryllix

Lady Stardust said:


> I'm really disappointed there's no Nirvana  I've been checking the site twice a day for the past 2 weeks waiting for this to be up to get it. I'm not really interested in the other Bombay items, I guess I'll just have to wait for the Illusion d'Ombres coming out for Fall



I'm disappointed too. Don't get me wrong, I love Mirifique, but I was really looking forward to Nirvana for sure. 

At least the rest of Bombay is up @ Chanel.com.


----------



## Bethc

I got to play with the fall collection today. I got the polishes, the highlighter, blush and e/s quad.  They also have 2 new eye liners, noir intense, and silver light. 

I tried to take a pic comparing silver light to my favorite rose platine. It's lighter and brighter and I really like it! The silver also has a little shimmer in it.

Rose platine is on top, silver light is on the bottom.


----------



## nicci404

Bethc said:


> I got to play with the fall collection today. I got the polishes, the highlighter, blush and e/s quad.  They also have 2 new eye liners, noir intense, and silver light.
> 
> I tried to take a pic comparing silver light to my favorite rose platine. It's lighter and brighter and I really like it! The silver also has a little shimmer in it.
> 
> Rose platine is on top, silver light is on the bottom.



what do you think of the blush and highlighter??


----------



## tmkmurphy

chinableu said:


> Tara,
> 
> I LOVE your blog.


Awwww.  Thanks! I'm trying! Still very new and studying for the bar exam at the same time. Brilliant idea to launch a new blog during bar exam time!


----------



## tmkmurphy

Amaryllix said:


> Isn't it gorgy?
> 
> I wish that was my blog (because it's great!) but unfortunately it's not. I'm sure the creator will appreciate your compliments!
> 
> Print some for me while you're at it?


As the creator I DO appreciate the compliments! You guys have no idea- you just made my day!


----------



## makeuplights

The silver light looks beautiful!


----------



## nicci404

I saw the fall collection today, the highlighter, blush, and 2 of the lip items caught my attention but didn't buy any...the SA that I usually buy from wasn't there. I wanted to get it today! :[


----------



## Maedi

I bought some of the fall collection today. The highlighter (gorgeous), a few of the single eye shadows, Frenzy, Vertigo, eye liners and the darker lip gloss. Resisted the quad due to reviews and it being a little blah-perhaps later.


----------



## auntie em

Maedi said:
			
		

> I bought some of the fall collection today. The highlighter (gorgeous), a few of the single eye shadows, Frenzy, Vertigo, eye liners and the darker lip gloss. Resisted the quad due to reviews and it being a little blah-perhaps later.



Where did you get it? Thanks!


----------



## cocoblue

Seems like most of the collection is up at: http://www.fruitylashes.com/les-essentiels-chanel-fall2012-makeup-swatches-review-12106/

The highlighter is so gorgeous. Almandine sticks out so much. Does anyone know if it is limited edition?


----------



## girlygirl3

Maedi said:


> I bought some of the fall collection today. The highlighter (gorgeous), a few of the single eye shadows, Frenzy, Vertigo, eye liners and the darker lip gloss. Resisted the quad due to reviews and it being a little blah-perhaps later.


 
From reviews, Vertigo is gorgeous!  It's definitely on my list.  I agree about the quad, although I have to say I don't like any e/s quad except for Topkapi!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

The Bombay collection is up on Chanel's website. 

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/BOMBAY-EXPRESS-DE-CHANEL--132345

Has anyone swatched the Route Des Indes De Chanel? I don't want to get it if it's glittery.


----------



## chinableu

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> The Bombay collection is up on Chanel's website.
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/BOMBAY-EXPRESS-DE-CHANEL--132345
> 
> Has anyone swatched the Route Des Indes De Chanel? I don't want to get it if it's glittery.



Thank you so much.  

I was just about to take a nap.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

chinableu said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> I was just about to take a nap.



What are you getting from this collection?


----------



## Amaryllix

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> The Bombay collection is up on Chanel's website.
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/BOMBAY-EXPRESS-DE-CHANEL--132345
> 
> Has anyone swatched the Route Des Indes De Chanel? I don't want to get it if it's glittery.



I'm interested in seeing swatches as well - I have no interest in being a disco ball. 

I'm planning on getting Diwali, Route Des Indes, and the Brume D'or blush (is this one a repromote?), but I was hoping there would be swatches up somewhere before I order today. *STILL!* bummed there won't be a Nirvana Illusion D'ombre. 

Maybe I'll put off my order for another day or two...


----------



## chinableu

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> What are you getting from this collection?



I had everything in my cart and then I changed my mind.

LOL!

I guess my mind is already set on the anniversary sale and not knowing what any of this looks like had me closing the browser window.

So...NO SALE!

:giggles:


----------



## hannahsophia

Ladies! I just got back from Neiman Marcus at Short Hills and they had the entire Fall collection. I had picked up Vertigo from the Chanel boutique in NYC earlier this week while I waited for some blog reviews to decide on the rest- I caved! I picked up Complice and Furtif eyeshadows, Silver light eyeliner, and the Caprice lip gloss. I think I'll definitely end up purchasing the Rose Initiale blush after thebeautylookbook's review, but since it's not limited edition and I still have a the horizon's blush and pink cloud.... I really should hold out!


----------



## hannahsophia

Complice and furtif.....


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

Amaryllix said:


> I'm interested in seeing swatches as well - I have no interest in being a disco ball.
> 
> I'm planning on getting Diwali, Route Des Indes, and the Brume D'or blush (is this one a repromote?), but I was hoping there would be swatches up somewhere before I order today. *STILL!* bummed there won't be a Nirvana Illusion D'ombre.
> 
> Maybe I'll put off my order for another day or two...



I don't think it'll hurt to wait a few days to purchase Route Des Indes. I doubt it'll sell out quickly since Lucky Stripes is still available for purchase. 



chinableu said:


> I had everything in my cart and then I changed my mind.
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I guess my mind is already set on the anniversary sale and not knowing what any of this looks like had me closing the browser window.
> 
> So...NO SALE!
> 
> :giggles:



I hate shopping blindly too. There are no swatches available online for Route Des Indes and it's not available yet at any Chanel counter near me. So, I'm not buying anything _*yet*_.




hannahsophia said:


> Ladies! I just got back from Neiman Marcus at Short Hills and they had the entire Fall collection. I had picked up Vertigo from the Chanel boutique in NYC earlier this week while I waited for some blog reviews to decide on the rest- I caved! I picked up Complice and Furtif eyeshadows, Silver light eyeliner, and the Caprice lip gloss. I think I'll definitely end up purchasing the Rose Initiale blush after thebeautylookbook's review, but since it's not limited edition and I still have a the horizon's blush and pink cloud.... I really should hold out!



I love Short Hills mall! It's not crowded, even on the weekends. By the way, do you know if they'll have any of the products from the Bombay collection anytime soon? Also, did you check out Lumière d&#8217;Artifices Beiges?


----------



## hannahsophia

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> I love Short Hills mall! It's not crowded, even on the weekends. By the way, do you know if they'll have any of the products from the Bombay collection anytime soon? Also, did you check out Lumière dArtifices Beiges?



I love Short Hills too! Neiman Marcus said they will receive the Bombay collection and they'll be the only store in the mall to do so. I checked out Lumière dArtifices Beiges but it was too yellow for my skin tone. I prefer the bronzer from the summer.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I ordered Vertigo and Frenzy from Nordstrom today.  I can't wait for the new Illusion d'Ombres to come out!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

hannahsophia said:


> I love Short Hills too! Neiman Marcus said they will receive the Bombay collection and they'll be the only store in the mall to do so. I checked out Lumière dArtifices Beiges but it was too yellow for my skin tone. I prefer the bronzer from the summer.



Awesome!  Then, I will definitely wait for them to release it at Neiman Marcus instead of blindly purchasing Route Des Indes on Chanel's website.


----------



## Amaryllix

hannahsophia said:


> Complice and furtif.....



Swooooon!! I need these! Trying to space out Chanel purchases is HARD when they release all of this nearly at once!


----------



## G&Smommy

I went to the boutique today to play with the Fall makeup and came home with Black Star Eyeshadow - a gorgeous shimmery black, Rose Initiale Blush, Suspicious and Frenzy polishes, and Troublant and Almandine lip glosses. Unfortunately, I found Vertigo too dark and muddy looking against my pale skin and the colors in the quad were overall too matte and chalky for me. I am still debating the highlighter, but want to see the Bombay collection highlighter before deciding. Below are a few pics of my haul with swatches of the two glosses.  Sorry for the imperfect cell phone pics!


----------



## Maedi

auntie em said:


> Where did you get it? Thanks!



At Nordis on the West Coast


----------



## girlygirl3

Lady Stardust said:


> I ordered Vertigo and Frenzy from Nordstrom today. I can't wait for the new Illusion d'Ombres to come out!


 
Which Nordstrom did you order from?  I don't venture outside the city much for shopping, so I'm hardly ever in a Nordies!


----------



## Lady Stardust

girlygirl3 said:


> Which Nordstrom did you order from?  I don't venture outside the city much for shopping, so I'm hardly ever in a Nordies!


 I ordered from Nordstrom.com


----------



## greenes_girl

Chanel eyeshadow in amethyst!


----------



## girlygirl3

Lady Stardust said:


> I ordered from Nordstrom.com


 
Thanks!


----------



## ashleyroe

so i was on edge about buying some nail polish then i saw what i thought was free minis of rouge coco, so it pushed me over the edge. i love having minis to keep in my purse.

so i get in the package only to realize they send you a pallet style in bubble packets 

so i decided to swatch them for you guys because i ended up liking every color they gave me.































rouge coco shine
boy (muted rose) & bonheur (deep beery with sparkle)





rouge coco
chalys (bright orange peach) & paradis (tropical watermelon type pink)


----------



## Bethc

My Bombay express order came today!  Here's a pic of my 2 new highlighters, the bottom is from the Bombay collection and the top is from fall 2012.


----------



## G&Smommy

Bethc said:


> My Bombay express order came today! Here's a pic of my 2 new highlighters, the bottom is from the Bombay collection and the top is from fall 2012.


 
Have you tried the Bombay highlighter yet?  I passed on the Fall 2012 highlighter because I was waiting for the Bombay and I wonder how they compare and if it is worth getting both.  Thanks!


----------



## Bethc

G&Smommy said:
			
		

> Have you tried the Bombay highlighter yet?  I passed on the Fall 2012 highlighter because I was waiting for the Bombay and I wonder how they compare and if it is worth getting both.  Thanks!



I haven't swatched it yet, it's too dark for pics now, but they do look different.  I've given up resisting new LEs, I always wind up getting them anyway, so why even try?


----------



## G&Smommy

Bethc said:


> I haven't swatched it yet, it's too dark for pics now, but they do look different. I've given up resisting new LEs, I always wind up getting them anyway, so why even try?


 
Thanks!  I always end up getting them all as well!  I have so many highlighters already but can never seem to resist the new additions!


----------



## Bethc

G&Smommy said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I always end up getting them all as well!  I have so many highlighters already but can never seem to resist the new additions!



The Bombay one doesn't look like it  has the glitter on top like fall or Brompton road does.


----------



## palmbeachpink

girlygirl3 said:


> Which Nordstrom did you order from?  I don't venture outside the city much for shopping, so I'm hardly ever in a Nordies!



i am sure many of the girls on here who have long time relationships can provide you with a chanel SA at nordies - they will send you straight from store and i believe it is always free shipping


----------



## girlygirl3

palmbeachpink said:


> i am sure many of the girls on here who have long time relationships can provide you with a chanel SA at nordies - they will send you straight from store and i believe it is always free shipping


 
Thank you!  It does always help to find a helpful SA!


----------



## palmbeachpink

Amaryllix said:


> I'm disappointed too. Don't get me wrong, I love Mirifique, but I was really looking forward to Nirvana for sure.
> 
> At least the rest of Bombay is up @ Chanel.com.



are there new colors in Illusion d'Ombres? i saw fall and did not see new colors??


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ There's a pink (Abstraction) and a gold (Vision) coming out, I'm not sure when they're supposed to show up though


----------



## Star15Rin

I can't wait for those two new Illusions. By the way, did you see that the Asia Exclusive is coming to the Nordies anniversary sale?? I'll be able to pick up Rivière Illusions! Yay!


----------



## Lady Stardust

My polishes arrived today!


----------



## hannahsophia

Star15Rin said:


> I can't wait for those two new Illusions. By the way, did you see that the Asia Exclusive is coming to the Nordies anniversary sale?? I'll be able to pick up Rivière Illusions! Yay!


 
do you know when the nordies anniversary sale is?


----------



## Mintgreen

Hi everyone, I want to buy the Chanel Universelle Loose Powder and the Chanel Universelle Compacte Powder, would you recommend these powders for combination to oily skin? Do the shades also work for almost each skin tone? Thank you!


----------



## chinableu

hannahsophia said:


> do you know when the nordies anniversary sale is?



Pre-sale starts July 11th but you get to bring your goodies home with you!


----------



## bebeklein

Anyone use the Hydra beauty serum? It may be a new line or recently re formulated.

I've never really used their skin care line but I had a makeover not too long ago and honestly my foundation never looked as good as it did then and I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Charee

bebeklein said:


> Anyone use the Hydra beauty serum?



I really like it (light and great fragrance), although I actually like the Hydra Beauty Creme the most out of the line.


----------



## bebeklein

Charee said:


> I really like it (light and great fragrance), although I actually like the Hydra Beauty Creme the most out of the line.



Thanks for the feedback Charee and I completely agree about the scent!

The artist actually layered that creme over the serum and i was hesitant at first because i felt it might be too heavy for my combo skin.  But my skin is always dehydrated.  To my surprise, I didn't look like an oil slick and it held up in 115 degree weather.


----------



## Bethc

Just to share for those who are on the fence, I've been wearing Rose Initiale from fall since I bought it last week, I love it!


----------



## ramblingdoll

Hi Ladies  Abstraction and Vision (Illusion d'Ombre) are already available in France. So just for those of you interested, they feel a bit more dense and compact than the regular Illusions, especially Vision. Vision is a very bling bling gold, it's beautiful but can look a bit scary when applied at first because it's very very....gold! But then, if you swatch it on your hand and let it evolve for a couple of hours, you have a beautiful golden milky way, exactly like "Fantasme". Vision is a golden version of Fantasme. I didn't get it because I'm not into gold much, but I got Abstraction which looks absolutely delicate and fresh with Emerveillé and a touch of copper. Perfect for summer.

Next 2 Illusion to come are the blue ones : *Apparition and Destination *(see below). They will be out in July here.











But you're so lucky to have the Fall collection available!!! It won't be out before August here...


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> Just to share for those who are on the fence, I've been wearing Rose Initiale from fall since I bought it last week, I love it!


 
Thanks!  From all the reviews, this looks like the perfect pink!


----------



## Charee

bebeklein said:


> The artist actually layered that creme over the serum and i was hesitant at first because i felt it might be too heavy for my combo skin.  But my skin is always dehydrated.  To my surprise, I didn't look like an oil slick and it held up in 115 degree weather.



I have 'normal' skin, and thought the creme might be too rich, but, if anything, it just means I use less (than I do the gel creme) because a little bit goes a long way / it distributes wonderfully!  You should get the serum AND the creme hahaha.


AND I can't wait for Vision.  The Australian-wait will kill me.


----------



## G&Smommy

Bethc said:


> Just to share for those who are on the fence, I've been wearing Rose Initiale from fall since I bought it last week, I love it!


 
Me too!  I love it!


----------



## xprettypetalx

Hello, I am desperate to get the POUDRE UNIVERSELLE LIBRE Natural Finish Loose Powder and I can't decide what shade... 
Could anyone help I am a  Chanel b10 but it is a teeny bit too dark (mac nw15 and giorgio Armani 02) and I was wondering if the palest shade was suitable and whether or not the Rose Clair is any darker than Clair???

Thanks xxx


----------



## bebeklein

Charee said:


> I have 'normal' skin, and thought the creme might be too rich, but, if anything, it just means I use less (than I do the gel creme) because a little bit goes a long way / it distributes wonderfully!  You should get the serum AND the creme hahaha.



Thanks I think I will!!


----------



## missjenny2679

xprettypetalx said:
			
		

> Hello, I am desperate to get the POUDRE UNIVERSELLE LIBRE Natural Finish Loose Powder and I can't decide what shade...
> Could anyone help I am a  Chanel b10 but it is a teeny bit too dark (mac nw15 and giorgio Armani 02) and I was wondering if the palest shade was suitable and whether or not the Rose Clair is any darker than Clair???
> 
> Thanks xxx



I wear B10 in the winter and I have the loose powder in translucent 2. However, I have warm undertones and am NC 20 in Mac during winter). My Chanel foundation is now B20 for summer and I kept my powder the same. You might want to try the lightest shade. I hope that helps some


----------



## 19flowers

xprettypetalx said:


> Hello, I am desperate to get the POUDRE UNIVERSELLE LIBRE Natural Finish Loose Powder and I can't decide what shade...
> Could anyone help I am a Chanel b10 but it is a teeny bit too dark (mac nw15 and giorgio Armani 02) and I was wondering if the palest shade was suitable and whether or not the Rose Clair is any darker than Clair???
> 
> Thanks xxx


 
I wear B10 & B20 in Chanel foundations and I use Poudre Universelle Libre in Translucent 1 - it's the lightest shade available in the US -- no color really, just sheer coverage.


----------



## prism

whats the deal with Diwali now? where will it be available around the world?


----------



## palmbeachpink

Lady Stardust said:


> ^ There's a pink (Abstraction) and a gold (Vision) coming out, I'm not sure when they're supposed to show up though



thank you for this info! can't wait!

if anyone is shopping on chanel.com - the code MERCI2012 gives you free 2 day ship with no minimum + 2 samples


----------



## my4boys

Bethc said:
			
		

> My Bombay express order came today!  Here's a pic of my 2 new highlighters, the bottom is from the Bombay collection and the top is from fall 2012.



Can you swatch the one from the Bombay collection, I'm debating getting it


----------



## auntie em

hannahsophia said:
			
		

> do you know when the nordies anniversary sale is?



Begins July 20 but Nordstrom Cardholders can begin shopping on July 11


----------



## auntie em

hannahsophia said:
			
		

> do you know when the nordies anniversary sale is?



check out what's on sale here... 
http://cogitationproject.com/2012/07/02/nordies-anniversary-sale-2012-are-you-ready/


----------



## auntie em

palmbeachpink said:
			
		

> are there new colors in Illusion d'Ombres? i saw fall and did not see new colors??



6 new shades now available at Nordstrom and Chanel.com... check out the pics and swatches
http://cogitationproject.com/2012/0...s-to-kill-intense-eyeshadow-acqua-collection/


----------



## xoespresso

auntie em said:
			
		

> Begins July 20 but Nordstrom Cardholders can begin shopping on July 11



Thx! Do you or anyone else have any recs for a Chanel SA for phone orders? I have my eye on a few pieces from this collection but dont live near a Nordstroms... Sad 

Also, has anyone seen any Bombay pieces at a Chanel store in the US yet? Im really trying to not cheat on my SA, but its getting harder and harder to resist just buying online unless I KNOW I can get them from him soon!


----------



## auntie em

xoespresso said:
			
		

> Thx! Do you or anyone else have any recs for a Chanel SA for phone orders? I have my eye on a few pieces from this collection but dont live near a Nordstroms... Sad
> 
> Also, has anyone seen any Bombay pieces at a Chanel store in the US yet? Im really trying to not cheat on my SA, but its getting harder and harder to resist just buying online unless I KNOW I can get them from him soon!



I have my tried and tested Nordstrom SA, her name is Cynthia Farsadi. She works for Laura Mercier but can pretty much do anything Nordstrom related. Direct line is 323-900-1418. She's off the next couple of days but she'll be back on the 11th at 1:30pm PST. Tell her Emilie sent you.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Are the Nordstrom exclusive Le Blanc collection items going to be available online? I want the Fleur de Lotus blush and I NEED the Rivière Illusion d'Ombre! Lol I mostly shop online but I haven't seen them available anywhere online yet


----------



## my4boys

Stopped by my counter tonight for some mousse confort cleanser also picked up blush rose ecrin and route coco destinee


----------



## auntie em

Lady Stardust said:
			
		

> Are the Nordstrom exclusive Le Blanc collection items going to be available online? I want the Fleur de Lotus blush and I NEED the Rivière Illusion d'Ombre! Lol I mostly shop online but I haven't seen them available anywhere online yet



If you are a nordie's cardholder you have early access since yesterday and there's a link at their homepage. Otherwise it will be open to the public and up on their website on July 20. If you need a pic let me know I can do that for you.


----------



## alley285

This is what I bought the last couple of weeks..Never ending story


----------



## Lady Stardust

auntie em said:


> If you are a nordie's cardholder you have early access since yesterday and there's a link at their homepage. Otherwise it will be open to the public and up on their website on July 20. If you need a pic let me know I can do that for you.


  Thank you!  I'm not a cardholder, I can't wait to pick those up!


----------



## RS1972

HOLY COW! 




alley285 said:


> This is what I bought the last couple of weeks..Never ending story


----------



## Amaryllix

alley285 said:


> This is what I bought the last couple of weeks..Never ending story



Omg, amazing!! What all did you get? *squints at picture*

Got to pick up my Nordies Anniversary Sale Chanel purchases yesterday. Got the Rives quad, the Riviere Illusion D'ombre, and the Fleur de Lotus JC. Really tempted to go back for the rest but I was trying to be good.


----------



## alley285

Amaryllix said:


> Omg, amazing!! What all did you get? *squints at picture*
> 
> Got to pick up my Nordies Anniversary Sale Chanel purchases yesterday. Got the Rives quad, the Riviere Illusion D'ombre, and the Fleur de Lotus JC. Really tempted to go back for the rest but I was trying to be good.



Nice purchase!  It's the loose powder, pressed powder, eyeshadow quad, Illusion d'ombre in illusoire and eptant (so addicted to that stuff. They are amazing!) , lipsticks (rouge coco shine in boy and liberte - this is my 3rd "boy" love it ) Kabuki, 2nd Soleil tan de Chanel, lip pencil, lipstick in rouge noir, 2 Vitalumieres (my HG foundation but the color range in Germany isn't that good.. for summer I mix 20 and 40 together) , Vitalumiere aqua but I dont't use this anymore..I thought it would be awsome and there is a shade 30 available..but my skin is too dry for VA.

But...I usually don't buy that much Chanel products in a couple of weeks..it's just because I run out of a lot of things and I'm going on holiday next week..I felt like I "need" that stuff


----------



## TBUB

Bought Chanel Sky Line yesterday (It's come out in the UK now). Posted a picture over on the Chanel on your nails thread but not sure I can repost here as it's from my blog and I'm not sure about the new rules on links. It's very pretty though! The rest of the Bleu Illusion collection looks great too


----------



## mistikat

TBUB said:


> Bought Chanel Sky Line yesterday (It's come out in the UK now). Posted a picture over on the Chanel on your nails thread but not sure I can repost here as it's from my blog and I'm not sure about the new rules on links. It's very pretty though! The rest of the Bleu Illusion collection looks great too



Feel free to post photos. Blog links are not permitted. Hope that helps clarify.


----------



## sign_coach925T

Picked up Chanel base lumiere illuminating making base. It was a long decision ( was deciding between this one & Chanel le blanc base)  and initially I I disliked it but now I really like it! Sometimes a second look at a product is needed.


----------



## Amaryllix

alley285 said:


> Nice purchase!  It's the loose powder, pressed powder, eyeshadow quad, Illusion d'ombre in illusoire and eptant (so addicted to that stuff. They are amazing!) , lipsticks (rouge coco shine in boy and liberte - this is my 3rd "boy" love it ) Kabuki, 2nd Soleil tan de Chanel, lip pencil, lipstick in rouge noir, 2 Vitalumieres (my HG foundation but the color range in Germany isn't that good.. for summer I mix 20 and 40 together) , Vitalumiere aqua but I dont't use this anymore..I thought it would be awsome and there is a shade 30 available..but my skin is too dry for VA.
> 
> But...I usually don't buy that much Chanel products in a couple of weeks..it's just because I run out of a lot of things and I'm going on holiday next week..I felt like I "need" that stuff



Omg, what a haul!! I love the ID'Os too, and Boy! *swoon* 



TBUB said:


> Bought Chanel Sky Line yesterday (It's come out in the UK now). Posted a picture over on the Chanel on your nails thread but not sure I can repost here as it's from my blog and I'm not sure about the new rules on links. It's very pretty though! The rest of the Bleu Illusion collection looks great too



SO jelly!! I CANNOT wait until the US gets Bleu Illusion... I'm almost salivating over the entire collection. 

Is it terrible I've had dreams about going back to Nordstrom for the rest of the Fleur de Lotus collection? I must really be thinking about it too much...


----------



## auntie em

Amaryllix said:
			
		

> Omg, what a haul!! I love the ID'Os too, and Boy! *swoon*
> 
> SO jelly!! I CANNOT wait until the US gets Bleu Illusion... I'm almost salivating over the entire collection.
> 
> Is it terrible I've had dreams about going back to Nordstrom for the rest of the Fleur de Lotus collection? I must really be thinking about it too much...



Can't wait for Bleu Collection to hit our shores and you know what I didn't even think anymore and just got the while Fleur de lotus collection because I know I would think about it too much.


----------



## hannahsophia

I was able to purchase the Riviere Illusion D'ombre and the Fleur de Lotus JC without a nordstrom card yesterday.


----------



## mlle.epatant

Contemplating buying the Brume d'Or blush---does anybody know if this is similar to Tarte Exposed?  xx


----------



## my4boys

Ok I just found my love for Chanel a few months ago, I missed out o the horizon de Chanel blush. I'm in love with it. Is there anywhere I can still buy it?


----------



## fongchau

my4boys said:


> Ok I just found my love for Chanel a few months ago, I missed out o the horizon de Chanel blush. I'm in love with it. Is there anywhere I can still buy it?


 
think it's still for sale on chanel.com

I have it. It's lovely. I know this sounds shallow, but wearing it instantly lifts my mood


----------



## Lady Stardust

fongchau said:
			
		

> think it's still for sale on chanel.com
> 
> I have it. It's lovely. I know this sounds shallow, but wearing it instantly lifts my mood



That's what make up is meant to do! On certain days if I'm feeling low, even if I'm not going anywhere, I put make up on and I feel good


----------



## JA_UK

I haven't been back here in a bit 
Last week I managed to grab some goodies from Selfridges! I really love the IDs but was a little disappointed they didn't have the light blue yet.  I did go back after to get the eyeliner (not pictured)











Really looking forward to the Fall 2012 collection


----------



## Sunshine Rose

JA_UK said:


> I haven't been back here in a bit
> Last week I managed to grab some goodies from Selfridges! I really love the IDs but was a little disappointed they didn't have the light blue yet.  I did go back after to get the eyeliner (not pictured)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1799630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1799631
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to the Fall 2012 collection



Such pretty colours! And Skyline


----------



## ipudgybear

JA_UK said:


> I haven't been back here in a bit
> Last week I managed to grab some goodies from Selfridges! I really love the IDs but was a little disappointed they didn't have the light blue yet.  I did go back after to get the eyeliner (not pictured)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1799630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1799631
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to the Fall 2012 collection


All colors looks amazing! Skyline looks great!


----------



## nn21

I received fleur de lotus blush yesterday, it is gorgeoussss. I think this might be my favorite blush.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I am a long time Lancome user thinking about switching to Chanel for foundation and powder. I was thinking about getting a consultation and purchasing these tomorrow at Nordstrom. Does anyone know if they will be giving a free gift with purchase or if they usually include samples with your purchase? 

Also, I was contemplating buying a really good brush for application of powder. Do you find that there is a significant difference between Chanel brushes and those you get at the drug store? I also could not find any information on where the brushes for Chanel are made. Are they made in France or somewhere else?

Thanks!


----------



## xoespresso

JA_UK said:
			
		

> I haven't been back here in a bit
> Last week I managed to grab some goodies from Selfridges! I really love the IDs but was a little disappointed they didn't have the light blue yet.  I did go back after to get the eyeliner (not pictured)
> 
> Really looking forward to the Fall 2012 collection



These are gorgeous!! I'm sooo jealous that you have them in the UK already...


----------



## winniejo

auntie em said:
			
		

> Can't wait for Bleu Collection to hit our shores and you know what I didn't even think anymore and just got the while Fleur de lotus collection because I know I would think about it too much.



Just opened my bag from Sunday when I went to Nordstrom. They gave me Alize gloss instead of Roselin.  Doesn't work on my lips at all. Guess I have to go back 

Also picked up the Coco Mademoiselle fresh moisture mist.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Has anyone tried the Chanel Lip Balm?


----------



## my4boys

Hunting pays off I'm in love


----------



## KarlBear

CoachDivaNC said:


> Has anyone tried the Chanel Lip Balm?



Do you mean Rouge Coco Baume? I've tried it and while it's not the best lip conditioner out there it's actually great, especially the packaging.. haha.  I'm definitely going to repurchase it!

There's another one, the Hydramax Active lip conditioner. I was soo disappointed with it! It's sticky and shiny but it didn't moisturize my lips at all.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

KarlBear said:
			
		

> Do you mean Rouge Coco Baume? I've tried it and while it's not the best lip conditioner out there it's actually great, especially the packaging.. haha.  I'm definitely going to repurchase it!
> 
> There's another one, the Hydramax Active lip conditioner. I was soo disappointed with it! It's sticky and shiny but it didn't moisturize my lips at all.



I think that is the one I saw  thanks! I have been using the Fresh Lip Treatment for awhile and wanted to try something new


----------



## southpaw

JA_UK said:


> I haven't been back here in a bit
> Last week I managed to grab some goodies from Selfridges! I really love the IDs but was a little disappointed they didn't have the light blue yet.  I did go back after to get the eyeliner (not pictured)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1799630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1799631
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to the Fall 2012 collection




ok what did I miss - what collection are these colors from?   Are they limited to UK only? (starting to have a panic attack ... lol)


----------



## JA_UK

southpaw said:


> ok what did I miss - what collection are these colors from?   Are they limited to UK only? (starting to have a panic attack ... lol)



These are a limited edition collection of 2 blues, one light and one dark called _Chanel Blue Illusion_ de CHANEL. I dont think they are limited to the UK only.

I picked up the light blue es (Destination) today


----------



## 19flowers

I had a spritz of the new Chanel fragrance - Coco Noir - today at Dillard's and Nordstrom.  It's a wonderful fall/winter scent - debuts August 17 in limited supply.


----------



## canyongirl

JA_UK said:


> I haven't been back here in a bit
> Last week I managed to grab some goodies from Selfridges! I really love the IDs but was a little disappointed they didn't have the light blue yet. I did go back after to get the eyeliner (not pictured)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1799630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1799631
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to the Fall 2012 collection


 
Pretty!  I need that Sky Line polish.


----------



## Bethc

I got my Nordstroms haul today!  Can't wait to open them all!


----------



## southpaw

JA_UK said:


> These are a limited edition collection of 2 blues, one light and one dark called _Chanel Blue Illusion_ de CHANEL. I dont think they are limited to the UK only.
> 
> I picked up the light blue es (Destination) today



Stunning!!  Anyone here in the US know of a source to order these?


----------



## ipudgybear

Bethc said:


> I got my Nordstroms haul today!  Can't wait to open them all!


Wow! Lots of new goodies to try out! I want to try the Chanel blush!!!


----------



## KarlBear

Random question.. 

If I'm the lightest shade in Chanel foundations (for example br/b10 in Vitalumiere Aqua) then will the lightest shade of Correcteur Perfection be a match?


----------



## my4boys

Started my brush collection and needed more hydra cream


----------



## cocokarlie

I recently received another tube of Rouge Coco Shine Boy from someone who got it in a set, but didn't want the colour. I opened it and found that the colour is slightly different from the tube that I have been using. I checked the packaging and they're both labeled as Boy, but they don't look the same. They swatch relatively similar, but again, not the same. Anyone know what could be the reason? My old tube is on the left and the new one on the right.


----------



## Bethc

The Fleur de lotus collection (from nordstroms) is up on Chanel.com if anyone needs it!


----------



## Kansashalo

CoachDivaNC said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried the Chanel Lip Balm?



I have.  it's a fun splurge but that's about it. lol


----------



## audrey11

Kansashalo said:
			
		

> I have.  it's a fun splurge but that's about it. lol



I agree, it's a nice lip balm but there is nothing special about it. even the chanel SA was wondering why I wanted to buy it!


----------



## girlygirl3

cocokarlie said:


> I recently received another tube of Rouge Coco Shine Boy from someone who got it in a set, but didn't want the colour. I opened it and found that the colour is slightly different from the tube that I have been using. I checked the packaging and they're both labeled as Boy, but they don't look the same. They swatch relatively similar, but again, not the same. Anyone know what could be the reason? My old tube is on the left and the new one on the right.


 
They do look different.  I don't know why they do, but I remember when Boy was introduced and all the pictures looked like the darker one.  I dismissed it as being a no-color miss for me.  However, a year later, I got a sample lip palette and it looked lighter and it gave me a nice little color!


----------



## mspera

I love my black Chanel mirror - but had to share this with all the Chanel loving gals. It was on Lisa Eldridge's Facebook -- no intel when/if it will be released? Maybe holiday? 

I don't know if it's a "have to have" for me - but it is fun and different.


----------



## LovesYSL

mspera said:


> I love my black Chanel mirror - but had to share this with all the Chanel loving gals. It was on Lisa Eldridge's Facebook -- no intel when/if it will be released? Maybe holiday?
> 
> I don't know if it's a "have to have" for me - but it is fun and different.



OOOOHHHH I actually really like this given that it's not black. Anything black inevitably gets lost in the cavern that is my handbag. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Amaryllix

So I couldn't take my curiosity anymore and actually called Chanel's 1-800 line to ask about Bleu Illusion... and the rep said, 

"Unfortunately not until the end of the month! It got pushed back again." 

Sad face. :cry:


----------



## nn21

mspera said:


> I love my black Chanel mirror - but had to share this with all the Chanel loving gals. It was on Lisa Eldridge's Facebook -- no intel when/if it will be released? Maybe holiday?
> 
> I don't know if it's a "have to have" for me - but it is fun and different.



wow love this!


----------



## G&Smommy

Does anyone know if/when the Les Essentials de Chanel collection will be available in the US?  

Also, has anyone seen Topkapi anywhere recently?  I am regretting not buying it and can only find it on ebay for $125 and up.  Thanks!


----------



## sammy deer

Has anyone noticed a change in the Chanel mascaras? I use the Inimitable in waterproof and I just bought a new tube a week ago and it's already drying up. Normally they don't start drying up for like three weeks. This is the third tube I've gotten that dried up so fast, at first I thought I got a bad batch, but even when I went to a different Chanel counter it still dried up.


----------



## Bentley1

sammy deer said:


> Has anyone noticed a change in the Chanel mascaras? I use the Inimitable in waterproof and I just bought a new tube a week ago and it's already drying up. Normally they don't start drying up for like three weeks. This is the third tube I've gotten that dried up so fast, at first I thought I got a bad batch, but even when I went to a different Chanel counter it still dried up.



 YES!  I have had the same experience with the non-waterproof Inimitable.  I had to exchange mine twice and the third tube was STILL extremely dry.

I tried another department store and found the same issue.  I have no idea what's going on, but I no longer use Chanel mascaras because of it.

I went back to Lancome.


----------



## sammy deer

Oh, I was hoping they wouldn't change it. They always reformulate the best products, using cheaper ingredients? 

It made my lashes look so long, guess I'll have to try something else.


----------



## chynxi_a

Anybody bought the new Chanel perfume Coco Noir yet? Got a sample today, i'm in love! Will definitely buy it in duty free when i go on holiday!


----------



## lolakitten

chynxi_a said:
			
		

> Anybody bought the new Chanel perfume Coco Noir yet? Got a sample today, i'm in love! Will definitely buy it in duty free when i go on holiday!



Not yet, but I'm dying to try it. How is it different from the original? Is it parfum or eau de parfum?


----------



## sg_bee

My purchases today!


----------



## xoespresso

sg_bee said:
			
		

> My purchases today!



So pretty.... And so jealous haha. Hope you're enjoying your new goodies


----------



## sg_bee

xoespresso said:
			
		

> So pretty.... And so jealous haha. Hope you're enjoying your new goodies



Yes thanks!! Surprised US has not launched yet.


----------



## cocokarlie

I called the stores in Hong Kong and they have Bleu Illusion now. Put the whole collection on hold and had someone pick them up for me! Now I wait for the mail lol.


----------



## JulieDiva

lolakitten said:


> Not yet, but I'm dying to try it. How is it different from the original? Is it parfum or eau de parfum?



Coco Noir is a rich, sexy and sophisticated scent that is not as oriental as Coco.
It almost smells like good liquers or fine wine...LOL
It also smells something like Dior Addict.


----------



## Mediana

JulieDiva said:


> Coco Noir is a rich, sexy and sophisticated scent that is not as oriental as Coco.
> It almost smells like good liquers or fine wine...LOL
> It also smells something like Dior Addict.



Did you like it? It was heavier than I had hoped for.


----------



## JulieDiva

Mediana said:


> Did you like it? It was heavier than I had hoped for.



I did like it...but I agree it is heavier than i would normally wear.  I still prefer Coco mademoiselle.


----------



## xoespresso

sg_bee said:
			
		

> Yes thanks!! Surprised US has not launched yet.



Tell me about it - everytime I ask my SA, the date seems to be pushed back more  

I guess we just have to live vicariously through all of you lucky girls outside the US for now


----------



## Christchrist

Got this powder  and had my friend Swarovski




 it


----------



## thisgreycat

Christchrist said:


> Got this powder  and had my friend Swarovski it



This is brilliant!  (I get paw prints all over mine, cursed shiny Chanel and clumsy me.)


----------



## thisgreycat

chynxi_a said:


> Anybody bought the new Chanel perfume Coco Noir yet? Got a sample today, i'm in love! Will definitely buy it in duty free when i go on holiday!



It is meant to be hitting counters in Australia sometime next week.. I've studiously avoided reading reviews, and am horribly curious!

I haven't been impressed with the last few Chanel releases.... it would be nice to actually want to buy a standard Chanel counter fragrance (other than my staple #19) again.


----------



## Christchrist

thisgreycat said:
			
		

> This is brilliant!  (I get paw prints all over mine, cursed shiny Chanel and clumsy me.)



Fingerprints drive me loony


----------



## Justine90

Left to right :
- Chanel no 5
- vitalumiere aqua foundation - beige rose pastel
- chanel gardenia parfum
- rouge coco - rouge orange
- les tissages de chanel - tweed pink


----------



## Justine90

Justine90 said:
			
		

> Left to right :
> - Chanel no 5
> - vitalumiere aqua foundation - beige rose pastel
> - chanel gardenia parfum
> - rouge coco - rouge orange
> - les tissages de chanel - tweed pink



Also love chanel's nail polish : gold finger and frisson


----------



## pellarin22

Has anyone heard about the lipstick and polish sets that are being offered as part of Fashions Night Out next week?
Here's the link http://cafemakeup.com/2012/08/26/ch...paign=Feed:+cafemakeup/SlDZ+(Cafe+Makeup.com)
Hopefully the link works, if not check out cafemakeup.com


----------



## ipudgybear

pellarin22 said:


> Has anyone heard about the lipstick and polish sets that are being offered as part of Fashions Night Out next week?
> Here's the link http://cafemakeup.com/2012/08/26/ch...paign=Feed:+cafemakeup/SlDZ+(Cafe+Makeup.com)
> Hopefully the link works, if not check out cafemakeup.com



I was just about to post this. I am curious if we need to buy the actual set or we can buy the polish/lipstick separately.


----------



## pellarin22

ipudgybear said:


> I was just about to post this. I am curious if we need to buy the actual set or we can buy the polish/lipstick separately.


 It would be nice to buy them separately , I haven't seen it online yet. I don't think my Chanel store here will carry it though so hopefully it will show up soon!


----------



## ilsecita

It is definitely separately according to the Chanel Studio manager at Nordstrom Seattle. She sent me the details last week and I posted them a couple of days ago in my blog. She wasn't sure about prices yet because apparently they might be different from the normal prices so she calculated around $28 each (I suspect the lipsticks will be more).


----------



## pellarin22

ilsecita said:


> It is definitely separately according to the Chanel Studio manager at Nordstrom Seattle. She sent me the details last week and I posted them a couple of days ago in my blog. She wasn't sure about prices yet because apparently they might be different from the normal prices so she calculated around $28 each (I suspect the lipsticks will be more).


 Thanks so much for the info and for your SA's email! I'm definitely going to pre-order the dark wine lipstick!


----------



## ilsecita

pellarin22 said:


> Thanks so much for the info and for your SA's email! I'm definitely going to pre-order the dark wine lipstick!



No problem. She's such a sweetheart! Omg the wine lipstick is my favorite! I can't wait to try it on


----------



## nicci404

yay, something to look forward to during lunch! I am eying Provocation


----------



## sabrunka

I highly recommend you guys try Coco Noir if you haven't already! It's gorgeous! I got it yesterday as I had a special discount thingy, and I'm so glad I did! Very nice and lasts long


----------



## LovesYSL

If anyone finds out if Chanel boutiques in NYC are taking preorders on the FNO sets please let me know!


----------



## Myrkur

sg_bee said:


> My purchases today!



Can you post a photo of the nail polish on your nails? Thank you


----------



## Myrkur

sabrunka said:


> I highly recommend you guys try Coco Noir if you haven't already! It's gorgeous! I got it yesterday as I had a special discount thingy, and I'm so glad I did! Very nice and lasts long



What does it smell like?


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> Got this powder  and had my friend Swarovski
> 
> View attachment 1844930
> 
> 
> it



Omg that's so cool!!


----------



## mochaccino

Blue illusion de Chanel is on Chanel.com


----------



## auntie em

Hello ladies! For those looking for the Blue Illusion de Chanel collection, it is now available on Chanel.com


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Hi! I'm new to this thread but I'm about to place a Chanel.com order.  Does anyone know if the Bombay or Blue Illusion collection is due to hit counters anytime soon.  If I order Brume D'or will I get a U.S. or European version?  Thanks.


----------



## mochaccino

Icecaramellatte said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm new to this thread but I'm about to place a Chanel.com order.  Does anyone know if the Bombay or Blue Illusion collection is due to hit counters anytime soon.  If I order Brume D'or will I get a U.S. or European version?  Thanks.



I think if you are ordering from the US site it will be the US version. At least that's my experience!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

mochaccino said:


> I think if you are ordering from the US site it will be the US version. At least that's my experience!



Thanks for the info.


----------



## cocokarlie

Does anyone know of swatches/pics of bleu aerien?

I love the colour of Provocation, but I just bought the whole bleu illusion collection so I really shouldn't get another (I always say this haha)


----------



## ilsecita

cocokarlie said:


> Does anyone know of swatches/pics of bleu aerien?
> 
> I love the colour of Provocation, but I just bought the whole bleu illusion collection so I really shouldn't get another (I always say this haha)



Indigo Kir Royale has pictures of the whole collection and swatches. Her pics are beautiful!


----------



## auntie em

cocokarlie said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of swatches/pics of bleu aerien?
> 
> I love the colour of Provocation, but I just bought the whole bleu illusion collection so I really shouldn't get another (I always say this haha)



Will you be posting swatch pics of the collection?


----------



## xoespresso

auntie em said:
			
		

> Hello ladies! For those looking for the Blue Illusion de Chanel collection, it is now available on Chanel.com



Loveeeee. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

auntie em said:


> Hello ladies! For those looking for the Blue Illusion de Chanel collection, it is now available on Chanel.com
> 
> View attachment 1852687



thank you! can't decide between ILLUSION-D'OMBRE APPARITION or DESTINATION.....which is better for green eyes??


also, the fashion night out les twin-sets are there too...
http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/FASHION'S-NIGHT-OUT-134833

and free shipping with no minimum......


----------



## palmbeachpink

mochaccino said:


> Blue illusion de Chanel is on Chanel.com



thank you too!!!


----------



## pellarin22

pellarin22 said:


> It would be nice to buy them separately , I haven't seen it online yet. I don't think my Chanel store here will carry it though so hopefully it will show up soon!


I just wanted to update the Toronto girls, Holt's Bloor Street and the Chanel store will be carrying the Fashion Night Out lipsticks and nail polishes. Just call them and they will put you on their list


----------



## mochaccino

palmbeachpink said:
			
		

> thank you too!!!



You're very welcome


----------



## cocokarlie

ilsecita said:


> Indigo Kir Royale has pictures of the whole collection and swatches. Her pics are beautiful!



thanks!


----------



## cat1967

auntie em said:


> Hello ladies! For those looking for the Blue Illusion de Chanel collection, it is now available on Chanel.com
> 
> View attachment 1852687


Oh I adore light blue and pink colors!  This is a beautiful picture!


----------



## JulieDiva

Canadian Girls...since when does Neiman marcus not ship Chanel makeup to canada?  i was going to buy the new lipsticks...and now they say"|does not ship to Canada/"??????


----------



## Northergirl

JulieDiva said:


> Canadian Girls...since when does Neiman marcus not ship Chanel makeup to canada? i was going to buy the new lipsticks...and now they say"|does not ship to Canada/"??????


 
I don't the they ever shipped Chanel makeup to Canada. I usually go to The Bay to buy my Chanel products.


----------



## JulieDiva

Northergirl said:


> I don't the they ever shipped Chanel makeup to Canada. I usually go to The Bay to buy my Chanel products.



Yes, they did used to ship Chanel makeup to us cannucks...my friend has placed many orders...I was waiting for the new lippies to pull the trigger.
I live in a city that has NO CHANEL makeup sold here!!!! It is awful..
I also hate the huge markup on some items....I did buy a chanel lippie here for $40.00 canadian.  When i was in the US, I bought the same lippie for $32.00!!!


----------



## TiffYoo

Omg love it! I have a few from Chanel - Mademoiselle lippy and also In Love blush! Will post pics tonight


----------



## alley285

Hello Chanel lovers! Just got one question: My HG foundation is the Vitalumiere..in Germany the lightest shade is 20 clair, which will be too dark in a couple of weeks I think. Chanel Vitalumiere aqua in b10 is the perfect winter color, but my skin is too dry for VA. Should I order Vitalumiere in 10 limpide in the UK? What about the color? VA b10 = Vitalumiere 10 limpide? Thank you!


----------



## KarlBear

^Isn't Vitalumiere Aqua supposed to be more suitable for dry skin than Vitalimiere? but I agree, it's quiet drying for me too, but I haven't tried Vitalumere..


----------



## cocokarlie

auntie em said:


> Will you be posting swatch pics of the collection?



I was actually so worried that it wouldn't be released in the US that I had someone get it for me in Hong Kong first. I'm waiting for it to be shipped, but I will post swatch pics once I get them!


----------



## bebeklein

KarlBear said:


> ^Isn't Vitalumiere Aqua supposed to be more suitable for dry skin than Vitalimiere? but I agree, it's quiet drying for me too, but I haven't tried Vitalumere..



No vitalumiere gives off a very dewy/glowy finish and more suited for dry skin.


----------



## ashleyroe

anyone see the provocation nail polish yet? oh lord.


----------



## alley285

KarlBear said:


> ^Isn't Vitalumiere Aqua supposed to be more suitable for dry skin than Vitalimiere? but I agree, it's quiet drying for me too, but I haven't tried Vitalumere..



hmm I think Vitalumiere Aqua is suitable for normal - combination, maybe oily skin as it's oil-free... I really love the Vitalumiere, it gives a really glowy and healthy look ( I have dry skin)

btw I ordered the Vitalumiere in 10 limpide yesterday. Hopefully the color is similar to the VA in b10


----------



## audrey11

I picked up the three FNO polishes today (swatches on my flickr) and also 3 lipsticks - la provocante (from the FNO collection) plus 2 of the new rouge allure colours, extatique and excentrique.


----------



## cocokarlie

Are there any pics of swatches of L'infidele?


----------



## cocokarlie

La provocante isn't listed on Chanel.com anymore  Is it sold out? Are any stores in the San Francisco area carrying the FNO collection?


----------



## nicci404

audrey11 said:


> I picked up the three FNO polishes today (swatches on my flickr) and also 3 lipsticks - la provocante (from the FNO collection) plus 2 of the new rouge allure colours, extatique and excentrique.



thanks for the swatches!! Delicatesse looks kind of similar to Khaki Rose so maybe I can pass on that. Is Provocation really that dark?


----------



## nicci404

cocokarlie said:


> La provocante isn't listed on Chanel.com anymore  Is it sold out? Are any stores in the San Francisco area carrying the FNO collection?



I don't believe so I read that the Chanel make up studios were getting this collection but the ones in Hawaii and Seattle. You could try the boutique though? 

If all fails call or email Tressa Schrock* - *206-628-1054 or tressa.schrock@nordstrom.com. She works at the Seattle Nordstrom for Chanel. I hear she ships for free.


----------



## audrey11

nicci404 said:
			
		

> thanks for the swatches!! Delicatesse looks kind of similar to Khaki Rose so maybe I can pass on that. Is Provocation really that dark?



yep it's pretty dark


----------



## cocokarlie

nicci404 said:


> I don't believe so I read that the Chanel make up studios were getting this collection but the ones in Hawaii and Seattle. You could try the boutique though?
> 
> If all fails call or email Tressa Schrock* - *206-628-1054 or tressa.schrock@nordstrom.com. She works at the Seattle Nordstrom for Chanel. I hear she ships for free.



Ooh you are amazing thank you! I'll try calling the (tiny) boutique in SF and Saks and Nordstroms here. If they don't have it, I'll contact your SA - thanks!


----------



## cocokarlie

I ordered Infidele on Chanel.com and I just saw that I got two email confirmations with two different order numbers so I logged into check. One of them listed under past orders, but when I click on "see details" it says order not found. Under "pre sell", the other order number is listed. So does this mean I accidentally ordered two? Not sure what to do.


----------



## alley285

Yesterday I bought a new nailpolish. It's 563 Vertigo and I adore it  Thought I don't need to post pictures but just wanted to say..this is the perfect autumn color  and btw the quality is excellent


----------



## purse10

cocokarlie said:


> I ordered Infidele on Chanel.com and I just saw that I got two email confirmations with two different order numbers so I logged into check. One of them listed under past orders, but when I click on "see details" it says order not found. Under "pre sell", the other order number is listed. So does this mean I accidentally ordered two? Not sure what to do.



Same thing happed to me yesterday, and i have no idea whats going on


----------



## carinaeletoile

cocokarlie said:


> La provocante isn't listed on Chanel.com anymore  Is it sold out? Are any stores in the San Francisco area carrying the FNO collection?



Have you tried checking with the Nordstrom downtown? I find that they sometimes carry things when I least expect it.  Hope this helps.


----------



## aa12

has anyone bought any of the chanel brushes? Which ones do you think are the best?


----------



## cocokarlie

purse10 said:


> Same thing happed to me yesterday, and i have no idea whats going on



I just called customer service and they said that there was a glitch so everyone who pre-ordered got two order numbers, but there's only one order that went through.


----------



## cocokarlie

carinaeletoile said:


> Have you tried checking with the Nordstrom downtown? I find that they sometimes carry things when I least expect it.  Hope this helps.



I just called Nordstroms and Saks. Neither are carrying them, BUT the Chanel boutique told me that they literally just got a few of the provocante and delicatesse sets. Unfortunately, I can't make it to the store until this weekend and they can't hold them for more than a day. Oh well. I would order online but I want to try it first.


----------



## purse10

cocokarlie said:


> I just called customer service and they said that there was a glitch so everyone who pre-ordered got two order numbers, but there's only one order that went through.



Ohhh thanks for the info......


----------



## purse10

cocokarlie said:


> I just called customer service and they said that there was a glitch so everyone who pre-ordered got two order numbers, but there's only one order that went through.



Thank you


----------



## cocokarlie

purse10 said:


> Ohhh thanks for the info......



yup sure thing.


----------



## xoespresso

Just picked up the pink twin set from Chanel SoHo! I'm a little unsure about the polish, but the lipstick is lovely  

They still have all six FNO pieces in stock, although apparently lipsticks are going fast. Not sure if they ship, but might be worth trying to call before it gets really crazy if you can't make it to a store


----------



## nicci404

cocokarlie said:


> Ooh you are amazing thank you! I'll try calling the (tiny) boutique in SF and Saks and Nordstroms here. If they don't have it, I'll contact your SA - thanks!



no problem  I dropped by today during lunch and was shocked they did not have it  The SA said it *should* come in tomorrow but we will see. 

I am wondering if Bellevue Square will get it. They got last years sets - Khaki collection. I got it from Bellevue so maybe I will try. The SA told me they would not be getting it but most of the SAs I run into are kind clueless.


----------



## nicci404

audrey11 said:


> yep it's pretty dark



thank you  I can't wait to test it out


----------



## nicci404

here is a picture of the holiday collection from Rouge Deluxe...

http://yfrog.com/z/odjl3ldj


----------



## xoespresso

nicci404 said:
			
		

> here is a picture of the holiday collection from Rouge Deluxe...
> 
> http://yfrog.com/z/odjl3ldj



Thanks for sharing! ! 

Malice and the eyeshadow quad are soooo gorgeous. And I figured I can splurge a bit more on holiday since I got almost nothing from fall... Cannot wait


----------



## miffy

Picked up the dark plum twin set. First time trying the Rouge Allure Velvet formula. I thought it would be drying, but it's not at all. Feels nice on my lips. The color is rich. Reminds me of the dark lip colors I used to wear in the early '90s! Haven't swatched the nail polish, but looks lighter than I thought in the bottle.


----------



## blackeyedsusan

I am so excited my Blue Illusion De Chanel came today as well as some other lovelies from the Chanel web site:


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Here is a close up of Illusion D'Ombre Apparition, so gorgeous and creamy:


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Here is Illusion D'Ombre Destination which just as beautiful:


----------



## blackeyedsusan

And a close up of Sky Line which is one of the most beautiful polishes that I believe Chanel has launched. The color seems more Spring like but none the less I am still happy to have it now:


----------



## cocokarlie

nicci404 said:


> here is a picture of the holiday collection from Rouge Deluxe...
> 
> http://yfrog.com/z/odjl3ldj



beautiful!! I definitely want Malice. The lipstick looks pretty but I'll have to see how it looks on me and I'm intrigued by the dark red liner.


----------



## LovesYSL

I picked up Provocation from Chanel SoHo yesterday and it's super pretty. It's pretty dark and more purple than I expected but I am so glad I snagged it!


----------



## maggielvcat

What is the new Le Crayon Yeux eye pencil like? Is it lighter than the marine color?


----------



## Amaryllix

Has anyone seen Apparition, the darker blue Id'O from Bleu Illusion, anywhere else than Chanel.com? I'm still kicking myself for not ordering it before it sold out and when I managed to swing by the Beverly Hills Chanel boutique the SA said they were having issues with their distribution center and barely managed to get the FNO items out to the boutique for last night's event. (And thus no Bleu Illusion.)


----------



## MademoiselleNo5

What do you gals think? Should I purchase the Perfect Edge? I am in love with it!!!!


----------



## babyontheway

Check in store with Neiman Marcus.  I know they are just receiving their shipment now.  I ordered a few items from the fast track collection from my local NM a few days ago



Amaryllix said:


> Has anyone seen Apparition, the darker blue Id'O from Bleu Illusion, anywhere else than Chanel.com? I'm still kicking myself for not ordering it before it sold out and when I managed to swing by the Beverly Hills Chanel boutique the SA said they were having issues with their distribution center and barely managed to get the FNO items out to the boutique for last night's event. (And thus no Bleu Illusion.)


----------



## Girlnyc76

Does anyone know if they will restock the blue collection on Chanel.com


----------



## cocokarlie

Went to the SF boutique today and they still have the FNO sets so I got the infidele lipstick! Provocante lipstick is super pretty but it didn't match my skin tone. Infidele is darker than I thought which is good because pictures of swatches I saw looked too bright for me.


----------



## Iluvbags

blackeyedsusan said:


> I am so excited my Blue Illusion De Chanel came today as well as some other lovelies from the Chanel web site:


 
Everything is LOVELY


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Iluvbags said:


> Everything is LOVELY



Thank you...


----------



## aa12

has anyone had any experience on the new chanel brushes?


----------



## auntie em

aa12 said:
			
		

> has anyone had any experience on the new chanel brushes?



I have the powder, blush and crease brushes. I love everything. I've never had the old version so I can't compare.


----------



## thisgreycat

aa12 said:
			
		

> has anyone had any experience on the new chanel brushes?



I bought the fine little eye contour brush a few weeks back on impulse.  

Filled a bit of a gap in my brush collection.


----------



## deltalady

I'm looking to treat myself to a Chanel lipstick this weekend in celebration of passing my 3rd part of the CPA exam .  I was looking for a recommendation for a work friendly color that suits a woman of color (I'm a MAC NC42).  Any recs?


----------



## devoted7

What's the best nude lipstick for Chanel!? I like shimmer and my lips are pretty pigmented!


----------



## devoted7

Nude lipgloss too please


----------



## Mediana

Is there a reason why Sephora doesn't carry Chanel in the uS?


----------



## ilsecita

devoted7 said:


> Nude lipgloss too please



My fave nude lipgloss from Chanel is the glossimer in Sweet Beige. It is gorgeous, not corpse lips color but a nice nice and has multicolored micro shimmer. It is one of my staples.


----------



## 19flowers

ilsecita said:


> My fave nude lipgloss from Chanel is the glossimer in Sweet Beige. It is gorgeous, not corpse lips color but a nice nice and has multicolored micro shimmer. It is one of my staples.


 
I agree - Sweet Beige is a beautiful nude glossimer...


----------



## pellarin22

deltalady said:


> I'm looking to treat myself to a Chanel lipstick this weekend in celebration of passing my 3rd part of the CPA exam . I was looking for a recommendation for a work friendly color that suits a woman of color (I'm a MAC NC42). Any recs?


 I would try Ballet Russe or if you can get your hands on the Fashion Night Out color called La Provocante. Both colors are nice plums but not too dark.


----------



## deltalady

pellarin22 said:
			
		

> I would try Ballet Russe or if you can get your hands on the Fashion Night Out color called La Provocante. Both colors are nice plums but not too dark.



Thank you so much for the suggestion!


----------



## Amaryllix

babyontheway said:
			
		

> Check in store with Neiman Marcus.  I know they are just receiving their shipment now.  I ordered a few items from the fast track collection from my local NM a few days ago



Thanks so much! I'll have to get my favorite store a call. I hate having no NM close by anymore as I find it so much easier to pop in. Hahaha. 

Got my FNO order from Chanel and some of the fall collection from NM.com! Huzzah!


----------



## deltalady

pellarin22 said:


> I would try Ballet Russe or if you can get your hands on the Fashion Night Out color called La Provocante. Both colors are nice plums but not too dark.



So I went to my local Chanel counter and I was informed that Ballet Russe is discontinued , but I was told that Determinee from the recently released Rouge Allure Intense line was comparable. So I got that instead.  It's really a lovely color and I'm so glad I got it


----------



## pellarin22

deltalady said:


> So I went to my local Chanel counter and I was informed that Ballet Russe is discontinued , but I was told that Determinee from the recently released Rouge Allure Intense line was comparable. So I got that instead. It's really a lovely color and I'm so glad I got it


 I'm glad you got a good color , I 'm surprised to find out that it's discontinued though! The other thing I really liked that I bought from Chanel this summer was the Rouge Double Intensite lipgloss combo, in Almandine. It's a burgundy color so what I do is put it on first then apply my lipstick color and then apply the clear gloss. OMG your lipstick color stays on all day. Here's the link, I hope it works
http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Lipstick-ROUGE-DOUBLE-INTENSITÉ-88831


----------



## Jujuma

I'll be honest I don't buy a lot of makeup but when I find something I like I have to have it. Love Chanel eyeliner's, the  stylo's. Every and any color but black, except for that frosty beige one. What do I do with that?  Also some lipsticks, nail polishes and glosses. I was devastated when I went to buy my Waikiki lipstick and it was gone!! It's probably been gone awhile, I have my lipsticks for longer than is healthy I'm sure. I'm a sucker for frosty beige and light pink so have a lot. But that was my fav. My Chanel girl was busy so just grabbed what I needed and said I'd come back and look at lipsticks. Does anybody know if they put out a replacement for Waikiki? Thanks, so sad.


----------



## Amaryllix

I really love the stylos too.  Let me see if there's any comparable to Waikiki that Google can produce.

ETA: Ah ha! Apparently it's comparable to Rouge Coco Shine in Boy (one of my favorites!!): http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...alent-colors-among-the-new-rouge-coco-shines/


----------



## Jujuma

Amaryllix said:
			
		

> I really love the stylos too.  Let me see if there's any comparable to Waikiki that Google can produce.
> 
> ETA: Ah ha! Apparently it's comparable to Rouge Coco Shine in Boy (one of my favorites!!): http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/cosmetics/still-mourning-the-loss-of-a-chanel-aqualumiere-many-of-them-have-equivalent-colors-among-the-new-rouge-coco-shines/



Thank you. I looked at Boy when it came out, not too closely cuz I was happy w Waikiki , it didn't look as frosty to me. I'll look more closely. Thanks so much.


----------



## LisaMarie24

Hey ladies has anybody tried the PERFECTION LUMIÈRE foundation? What are you thoughts on it, especially if you have oily skin.


----------



## mochaccino

LisaMarie24 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies has anybody tried the PERFECTION LUMIÈRE foundation? What are you thoughts on it, especially if you have oily skin.



It stays put pretty well on my oily face and i usually don't need to reapply midday. The only problem is I don't like using fragranced foundation... If you don't care about that, you should give it a try!


----------



## LisaMarie24

mochaccino said:
			
		

> It stays put pretty well on my oily face and i usually don't need to reapply midday. The only problem is I don't like using fragranced foundation... If you don't care about that, you should give it a try!



Thanks  for the reply, and I will


----------



## timelessbeauty

hey lovelies, I'm buying chanel for the first time and I was wondering what I should get first, any recommendations?


----------



## LisaMarie24

mochaccino said:
			
		

> It stays put pretty well on my oily face and i usually don't need to reapply midday. The only problem is I don't like using fragranced foundation... If you don't care about that, you should give it a try!



I have one more question how does it photograph?


----------



## mochaccino

LisaMarie24 said:
			
		

> I have one more question how does it photograph?



I don't remember it being particularly reflective, but it does have SPF. Sorry to not be much help!


----------



## ellacoach

ilsecita said:


> My fave nude lipgloss from Chanel is the glossimer in Sweet Beige. It is gorgeous, not corpse lips color but a nice nice and has multicolored micro shimmer. It is one of my staples.


 
I have to agree with this! I kept passing on it because I loved the way it looked in the tube, but when I swatched it on my hand I hated it. I just broke down one day and purchased it and i love the way it looks on my lips! It's moved up to one of my favorite all time Chanel glossimers!


----------



## cocokarlie

I finally got my Bleu Illusion collection today!!!  I've only tried Bleu Aerien and the khol in marine. I guess I got a little tan at the end of summer so bleu aerien doesn't show up that brightly on me. It looks more like a dark navy. And Marine pretty much looks black. I'll be playing with Destination and Apparition tomorrow!


----------



## LVMademoiselle

ellacoach said:


> I have to agree with this! I kept passing on it because I loved the way it looked in the tube, but when I swatched it on my hand I hated it. I just broke down one day and purchased it and i love the way it looks on my lips! It's moved up to one of my favorite all time Chanel glossimers!



Hi!  I'm a huge fan of Chanel cosmetics and I haven't bought #297 Sweet Beige gloss, it is on hold for me.  The color is so beautiful, even for procelain skin tone and Nude lip pencil.


----------



## blackeyedsusan

I finally got all my Fashion Night Out Twin Sets. Here are LInfidele & Infidele, La Delicate & Delicatesse and La Provocante & Provocation:


----------



## KarlBear

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragran...iles/file59052/LeVolumeComingSoon_Romance.jpg
Can't wait!


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Me too!:lolots:


----------



## 19flowers

Me three!!


----------



## ipudgybear

blackeyedsusan said:


> I finally got all my Fashion Night Out Twin Sets. Here are LInfidele & Infidele, La Delicate & Delicatesse and La Provocante & Provocation:


Those are beautiful! I haven't tried out my L'infidele lipstick yet. Did you try it out yet?


----------



## blackeyedsusan

ipudgybear said:


> Those are beautiful! I haven't tried out my L'infidele lipstick yet. Did you try it out yet?


Thanks, and yes I have worn it already. It is beautiful and stays on for hours...


----------



## hiheyhello

Is anyone familiar with the shades available in vitalumiere and vitalumiere aqua because I really wanted to try them, but I feel like all the colors are too light for me (I'm typically around NC40). Does anyone know if they make either of the foundations in shades suitable for my skin tone?


----------



## LVMademoiselle

KarlBear said:


> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragran...iles/file59052/LeVolumeComingSoon_Romance.jpg
> Can't wait!



I already have it!  It was given to me by a person who got a job from Chanel to be on the global team.

I like it so far and I've only used it for 3 days.


----------



## bebeklein

hiheyhello said:


> Is anyone familiar with the shades available in vitalumiere and vitalumiere aqua because I really wanted to try them, but I feel like all the colors are too light for me (I'm typically around NC40). Does anyone know if they make either of the foundations in shades suitable for my skin tone?



According to temptalias foundation matrix, potential nc40 matches:
Chanel Vitalumiere SPF 15: 2.0 Beige (40), 4.5 Naturel (50), Tawny Beige (51)
Chanel	Vitalumiere Aqua SPF 15:	B40 Beige Ambre

http://www.temptalia.com/foundation-matrix

I don't speak from experience.  However I'm a nc25 and the matrix recommendations for me are fairly accurate.


----------



## xlovely

Just wanted to share the Bloomingdales GWP this time around. So much better than past gifts! I think it ends tomorrow


----------



## dress1

Hi,

Will anyone be purchasing the Chanel Notorious Sculpting Veil for eyes and cheeks?


----------



## palmbeachpink

xlovely said:


> Just wanted to share the Bloomingdales GWP this time around. So much better than past gifts! I think it ends tomorrow



thanks so much! is this from in store?


----------



## xlovely

palmbeachpink said:


> thanks so much! is this from in store?



Yes it is!


----------



## Neo007

dress1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will anyone be purchasing the Chanel Notorious Sculpting Veil for eyes and cheeks?



I did, yesterday!!! Not sure about contouring as I don't contour (but if I did, this is definitely a great color to use for that), but it's stunning as an eyeshadow


----------



## Maedi

dress1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will anyone be purchasing the Chanel Notorious Sculpting Veil for eyes and cheeks?



I would like to but don't know where. Only have Nordis near me and don't know which other places carry it.


----------



## darma2011

xlovely said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share the Bloomingdales GWP this time around. So much better than past gifts! I think it ends tomorrow



I like it.  Does it come with any goodies inside?


----------



## dress1

Hi,

Those that have seen the Chanel Notorious Sculpting veil, is it for light skin tones? I am a MAC NW20 w/ pink undertones. Also, can you tell a difference cheekwise or eyewise when wearing it? TIA!


----------



## palmbeachpink

xlovely said:


> Yes it is!



called bloomies and SA @ Chanel said in florida they are doing a gift of full size mascara + lipgloss in choice of colors!?!? it is on through oct 1st.....


----------



## my4boys

Cute lul bag what goodies were inside?


----------



## xlovely

palmbeachpink said:


> called bloomies and SA @ Chanel said in florida they are doing a gift of full size mascara + lipgloss in choice of colors!?!? it is on through oct 1st.....


 
Oh that sucks, this was from Bloomies at South Coast Plaza in CA



darma2011 said:


> I like it. Does it come with any goodies inside?


 


my4boys said:


> Cute lul bag what goodies were inside?


 
It came with a mini bottle of Chance parfum, Inimitable Mascara and a serum, also a Bloomingdales umbrella (not inside lol)


----------



## palmbeachpink

xlovely said:


> Oh that sucks, this was from Bloomies at South Coast Plaza in CA
> 
> 
> It came with a mini bottle of Chance parfum, Inimitable Mascara and a serum, also a Bloomingdales umbrella (not inside lol)



it actually was kinda awesome, would love the black bag but she let me pick full size mascara + full size lipgloss - any color i wanted! (and the umbrella came in handy as it started pouring on way out! ha!)

picked out CONSTELLATION for GLOSSIMER + PURPLE for INIMITABLE INTENSE......


----------



## xlovely

palmbeachpink said:


> it actually was kinda awesome, would love the black bag but she let me pick full size mascara + full size lipgloss - any color i wanted! (and the umbrella came in handy as it started pouring on way out! ha!)
> 
> picked out CONSTELLATION for GLOSSIMER + PURPLE for INIMITABLE INTENSE......


 
Oh my goodness I must have read wrong, I don't know why I thought it was just a sample mascara and lipgloss, but YES wow! That is even better than this little bag!!! I wish they had that here. Constellation is gorgeous, one of my fave colors.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

How do you ladies like the concealer (correcteur perfection) by Chanel? I need to pick up a new concealer and I'm not sure if I should get that one, maybe a different one from Chanel, or that Make-up Forever concealer pallet at sephora. Thanks in advance


----------



## LisaMarie24

LouboutinHottie said:
			
		

> How do you ladies like the concealer (correcteur perfection) by Chanel? I need to pick up a new concealer and I'm not sure if I should get that one, maybe a different one from Chanel, or that Make-up Forever concealer pallet at sephora. Thanks in advance



I've only tried it once it was ok, have you ever tried Bobbi browns corrector an concealer??


----------



## LouboutinHottie

LisaMarie24 said:


> I've only tried it once it was ok, have you ever tried Bobbi browns corrector an concealer??



Nope I haven't how is it?


----------



## LisaMarie24

LouboutinHottie said:
			
		

> Nope I haven't how is it?



I love it !!!  Its so creamy an covers well. I'd suggest the correct an concealer kit. Definetly give it a try.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

LisaMarie24 said:


> I love it !!!  Its so creamy an covers well. I'd suggest the correct an concealer kit. Definetly give it a try.



Thanks I definitely will!


----------



## cocokarlie

Is the Chanel Notorious Sculpting Veil available online or at all Saks and Chanel boutiques or only certain ones? Or more specifically, does anyone know if the San Francisco stores carry it? Thanks! I really want one but I can't get to a store until at least this weekend.


----------



## Amaryllix

cocokarlie said:
			
		

> Is the Chanel Notorious Sculpting Veil available online or at all Saks and Chanel boutiques or only certain ones? Or more specifically, does anyone know if the San Francisco stores carry it? Thanks! I really want one but I can't get to a store until at least this weekend.



I'd like to know what stores are carrying Notorious as well - it's definitely nowhere in my state but I'd greatly appreciate a launching point for my call-around marathon.


----------



## ilsecita

Amaryllix said:


> I'd like to know what stores are carrying Notorious as well - it's definitely nowhere in my state but I'd greatly appreciate a launching point for my call-around marathon.



The Nordstrom Seattle manager emailed me yesterday and told me they got it in!


----------



## Neo007

Amaryllix said:


> I'd like to know what stores are carrying Notorious as well - it's definitely nowhere in my state but I'd greatly appreciate a launching point for my call-around marathon.



Saks fifth avenue NY also has it (that's where I picked mine up, so I'm sure)


----------



## DiorKiss

I have a 45 gift card to Ici Paris! Debating between some skin care, Jimmy Choo perfume or some Chanel make-up. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## Amaryllix

NM.com has apparently decided to post A LOT of in-store stock - We're talking older quads like White Whisper, Winter Nights, Birds of Paradise... nail polish colors like Steel .. Not to mention back-orders (pre-orders?) for the Les Expressions de Chanel 2012 quads + I d'Os. Go go go!! I'm kinda dying over being able to buy some of my long-discontinued lemmings at retail!!


----------



## Beriloffun

Really crossing my fingers and hoping that the duty free in Istanbul has the notorious blush/sculpting powder.....I would hate to have to track it down once I got back to the states


----------



## Amaryllix

ilsecita said:


> The Nordstrom Seattle manager emailed me yesterday and told me they got it in!





Neo007 said:


> Saks fifth avenue NY also has it (that's where I picked mine up, so I'm sure)



Thank you so much!! I gave Nordstrom Seattle a call and they still had one. It's on its way to me!


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Amaryllix said:


> NM.com has apparently decided to post A LOT of in-store stock - We're talking older quads like White Whisper, Winter Nights, Birds of Paradise... nail polish colors like Steel .. Not to mention back-orders (pre-orders?) for the Les Expressions de Chanel 2012 quads + I d'Os. Go go go!! I'm kinda dying over being able to buy some of my long-discontinued lemmings at retail!!


Thanks for the heads up about the discontinued Chanel makeup at Neimans.com. What did you get? I scored quite a few lovelies. First Le Crayon Yeaux in Teak and Noir Scintil plus an Aqua Lip Crayon in Rouge. As well as three  nail polishes in Diabolic, Imperial and Steel. All of which Chanel is no longer carrying. But the best for me was finally getting the Winter Night quad. It had been one of my biggest Chanel makeup lemmings forever 
I also got the pre-order of the Quadra Eyeshadows in Variation and Intuition (for better swatches: http://cafemakeup.com/2012/06/06/some-upcoming-chanel-colle) and the Illusion D'Ombre Eyeshadows in Vision and Abstraction (for better swatches: http://cafemakeup.com/2012/06/22/16292/). These should ship on 11/02/12.
These were not discontinued items but because I was wanting them in the worst way I ordered Inimitable Intense Mascara in Rouge Noir (a black/red color) and Purple (a deep violet). 
And congrats on getting the Malice nail polish. I'll be getting it as well as the rest of the Holiday 2012 collection (minus "Reverie" the rosy golden beige powder which I am still thinking about getting...)  later this week.:rockettes:


----------



## hannahsophia

Picked up some of Chanel and dior's holiday collections today! Seriously in love with malice. The red shimmer glows from beneath. It's the perfect holiday red.


----------



## Maedi

Beautiful, hannahsophia - thank you for sharing. Love the Chanel quad and also the Dior eye shadows.


----------



## mlle.epatant

Chanel Notorious Sculpting Veil for Eyes & Cheek is available for purchase on chanel.com!


----------



## LVMademoiselle

That is Holiday for Christmas?  I had no idea it is out now.


----------



## Suku

hannahsophia said:


> Picked up some of Chanel and dior's holiday collections today! Seriously in love with malice. The red shimmer glows from beneath. It's the perfect holiday red.


 
They're all gorgeous!

What do you think of the new Chanel quad's texture?  It hasn't arrived over here yet but my SA tells me that it feels different and applies beautifully.  Mind you, the Chanel eyeshadow over here is usually different to the US one (ours comes in little round pans and is baked).

Also, how different do you think the new Illusion d'Ombre is to Vision, the other gold one?

Thank you!


----------



## Amaryllix

blackeyedsusan said:


> Thanks for the heads up about the discontinued Chanel makeup at Neimans.com. What did you get? I scored quite a few lovelies. First Le Crayon Yeaux in Teak and Noir Scintil plus an Aqua Lip Crayon in Rouge. As well as three  nail polishes in Diabolic, Imperial and Steel. All of which Chanel is no longer carrying. But the best for me was finally getting the Winter Night quad. It had been one of my biggest Chanel makeup lemmings forever&#8230;
> I also got the pre-order of the Quadra Eyeshadows in Variation and Intuition (for better swatches: http://cafemakeup.com/2012/06/06/some-upcoming-chanel-colle) and the Illusion D'Ombre Eyeshadows in Vision and Abstraction (for better swatches: http://cafemakeup.com/2012/06/22/16292/). These should ship on 11/02/12.
> These were not discontinued items but because I was wanting them in the worst way I ordered Inimitable Intense Mascara in Rouge Noir (a black/red color) and Purple (a deep violet).



I was very bad! I got:

Quads:
White Whisper
Winter Nights
Reflets D'ombre
Intuition (backordered)
Variation (backordered)

Eyeshadow:
Bois Bleu

Le Vernis:
Steel
"Rust"
Diabolic

Blush:
Orchid Rose

Illusion D'ombre:
Abstraction (backordered) 
Vision (backordered) 

Glossimer:
Bel Air

Yeah, totally horrible.  I can't wait until the Holiday collection comes out near me, Chanel + Guerlain holiday collections = sad wallet this month.


----------



## sjunky13

I got the whole Holiday collection last week. I did a video with swatches. Malice is awesome!!!


----------



## southpaw

Are you ladies in the US?  I can't find the notorious sculpting or holiday items on the Chanel website unless I'm completely goofy.


----------



## Amaryllix

southpaw said:


> Are you ladies in the US?  I can't find the notorious sculpting or holiday items on the Chanel website unless I'm completely goofy.



In the US, I found Notorious at this link: http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Blush-OMBRE-CONTRASTE---NOTORIOUS-132619

I haven't seen the holiday items up just yet anywhere, actually, but I know for certain Saks.com has Malice in stock.


----------



## southpaw

Thank you not sure how I missed it.  Just placed an order and love that shipping was free without having to spend $$ for it!


----------



## Maedi

Amaryllix said:


> I was very bad! I got:
> 
> Quads:
> White Whisper
> Winter Nights
> Reflets D'ombre
> Intuition (backordered)
> Variation (backordered)
> 
> Eyeshadow:
> Bois Bleu
> 
> Le Vernis:
> Steel
> "Rust"
> Diabolic
> 
> Blush:
> Orchid Rose
> 
> Illusion D'ombre:
> Abstraction (backordered)
> Vision (backordered)
> 
> Glossimer:
> Bel Air
> 
> Yeah, totally horrible.  I can't wait until the Holiday collection comes out near me, Chanel + Guerlain holiday collections = sad wallet this month.



Bois Bleu is gorgeous! Congrats on all the great finds.


----------



## cocokarlie

I got Notorious from the Chanel boutique in San Francisco this past weekend! And I got Malice and L'impatiente from Neimans, but it wasn't on display - I had called and put it on hold.


----------



## KarlBear

sjunky13 said:


> I got the whole Holiday collection last week. I did a video with swatches. Malice is awesome!!!



Would you send me the link of the video? I'd love to see it!


----------



## hannahsophia

Suku said:


> They're all gorgeous!
> 
> What do you think of the new Chanel quad's texture? It hasn't arrived over here yet but my SA tells me that it feels different and applies beautifully. Mind you, the Chanel eyeshadow over here is usually different to the US one (ours comes in little round pans and is baked).
> 
> Also, how different do you think the new Illusion d'Ombre is to Vision, the other gold one?
> 
> Thank you!


 
I have to agree that the texture is not what I expected. I played with it today and the taupe color is a lot darker than i imagined. I might be using the wrong type of eyeshadow brush because I felt like the distribution of shadow was not as smooth and easy as other chanel quads I have. That said, I'm still playing with it but I thing it's an absolute must. It's unlike any other finish in my collection. It's very beautiful. 

As for the new illusion d'ombre - I thought the coverage was really good. I haven't seen the other gold one in person yet. http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-apparence-illusion-dombre-eyeshadow-review-photos-swatches has a great swatch of this. I think I imagined it to be more glitter/sparkly like fantasme (the white one) but I found the sparkles to be more toned down and more shimmery than anything. It's so pretty, wearable and not overwhelming. I think Vision will be the gold version of fatasme.


----------



## KarlBear

Does anyone use Éclat Lumiere as a highlighter and not just as a concealer?

Which one of their products could be used as a highlighter?


----------



## Maedi

hannahsophia said:


> I have to agree that the texture is not what I expected. I played with it today and the taupe color is a lot darker than i imagined. I might be using the wrong type of eyeshadow brush because I felt like the distribution of shadow was not as smooth and easy as other chanel quads I have. That said, I'm still playing with it but I thing it's an absolute must. It's unlike any other finish in my collection. It's very beautiful.
> 
> As for the new illusion d'ombre - I thought the coverage was really good. I haven't seen the other gold one in person yet. http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-apparence-illusion-dombre-eyeshadow-review-photos-swatches has a great swatch of this. I think I imagined it to be more glitter/sparkly like fantasme (the white one) but I found the sparkles to be more toned down and more shimmery than anything. It's so pretty, wearable and not overwhelming. I think Vision will be the gold version of fatasme.



I had a chance to sample Vision this summer in Europe and it was too gold - yellow gold - for my taste so I passed on it. I think this new fall Id'O will work better for me.


----------



## nicci404

ilsecita said:


> The Nordstrom Seattle manager emailed me yesterday and told me they got it in!



thanks! I am going to check it out, I am so curious but want to check it out in person before purchasing.


----------



## jo712

I'd love to see how the gold and taupe of the new holiday quad compare to the gold and taupe of the Topkapi quad last year. I absolutely adore the Topkapi quad(the texture is divine) but I don't want to have dupes on my hands.


----------



## Suku

hannahsophia said:


> I have to agree that the texture is not what I expected. I played with it today and the taupe color is a lot darker than i imagined. I might be using the wrong type of eyeshadow brush because I felt like the distribution of shadow was not as smooth and easy as other chanel quads I have. That said, I'm still playing with it but I thing it's an absolute must. It's unlike any other finish in my collection. It's very beautiful.
> 
> As for the new illusion d'ombre - I thought the coverage was really good. I haven't seen the other gold one in person yet. http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-apparence-illusion-dombre-eyeshadow-review-photos-swatches has a great swatch of this. I think I imagined it to be more glitter/sparkly like fantasme (the white one) but I found the sparkles to be more toned down and more shimmery than anything. It's so pretty, wearable and not overwhelming. I think Vision will be the gold version of fatasme.


 
Thanks so much, hannahsophiah.  Sounds intriguing!  My SA did say that it looks amazing when worn and she's absolutely in love with it.  Probably going to be a must-have for me, I reckon.  

Apparence certainly seems much more subtle than Vision (one of my all-time favourites).  It also seems to be much sheerer than Vision, which gives a strong colour from the start.  I'm tempted but will have to check it out first before making a decision.  From the swatch and your description, it might be good for a pretty daytime shimmery look.


----------



## Suku

Maedi said:


> I had a chance to sample Vision this summer in Europe and it was too gold - yellow gold - for my taste so I passed on it. I think this new fall Id'O will work better for me.


 
I thought it would be too scary for me but my SA mixed it with Ebloui to create the most amazingly stunning bronze smokey eye look.  You can also mix it with subtler colours, like Emerveillé, for less drama.  Now, I even wear it on its own and think it looks fabulous with a black or navy cat eye line.


----------



## ramblingdoll

sjunky13 said:


> I got the whole Holiday collection last week. I did a video with swatches. Malice is awesome!!!


 
Congrats!!! I plan to get most of the collection too when it's out in Paris. I'd love to see your video, could you please post the link or PM me the link? What's your fave product from the collection? I wonder how's the quad in real life and I can't wait to try the new Illusion d'Ombre !!! A new one (in platinum colour) will be out with the Spring collection, yay


----------



## ramblingdoll

Suku said:


> I thought it would be too scary for me but my SA mixed it with Ebloui to create the most amazingly stunning bronze smokey eye look. You can also mix it with subtler colours, like Emerveillé, for less drama. Now, I even wear it on its own and think it looks fabulous with a black or navy cat eye line.


 
ITA! My first impression when I swatched Vision was that it was the most bling bling gold thing I had never seen, haha! But I had to have it cause I love the Illusions d'Ombre. I confirm that mixed with Ebloui, it is simply stunning! Sometimes I just do a simple deep black cat eyeliner and double it with a bit of Vision above the black line and it is TDF!!!


----------



## neenabengal

Maedi said:


> I had a chance to sample Vision this summer in Europe and it was too gold - yellow gold - for my taste so I passed on it. I think this new fall Id'O will work better for me.



I bought my first Id'O a few days ago - fantasme. I love it - its great to layer with matt shadows, I just love it!  This was the blog post that set me off wanting one of these shadows - just gorgeous!
http://makeupbox.tumblr.com/post/27049595459/gold-dust-gold-lust-chanel-illusion-dombre-in

I want another ID'O now - but cant decide between Illusoire or Vision (I keep thinking I could possibly recreate Illusoire with a plummy matt shadow and my fantasme...) out of these two, which one would you buy next?


----------



## ilsecita

nicci404 said:


> thanks! I am going to check it out, I am so curious but want to check it out in person before purchasing.



Np! Let me know what you think! I just ordered mine but had her ship it (to Bellevue) because I've been so busy to go to downtown Seattle and I can't wait! lol


----------



## Maedi

Suku said:


> I thought it would be too scary for me but my SA mixed it with Ebloui to create the most amazingly stunning bronze smokey eye look.  You can also mix it with subtler colours, like Emerveillé, for less drama.  Now, I even wear it on its own and think it looks fabulous with a black or navy cat eye line.



Thank you for the great suggestions, Suku. Perhaps, I need it after all - the bronzy smokey eye sounds wonderful.


----------



## KarlBear

Backstage S/S 13. beautiful.


----------



## Suku

Maedi said:


> Thank you for the great suggestions, Suku. Perhaps, I need it after all - the bronzy smokey eye sounds wonderful.


 
It really is stunning!  Just add 1/3 part Ebloui to 2/3 parts Vision.  Gorgeous with either black, brown or murky gold (like Urban Decay Smog) eyeliner.

If the Chanel MUA hadn't done this look on me, there's no way I would have though Vision would be for me!


----------



## Suku

neenabengal said:


> I bought my first Id'O a few days ago - fantasme. I love it - its great to layer with matt shadows, I just love it! This was the blog post that set me off wanting one of these shadows - just gorgeous!
> http://makeupbox.tumblr.com/post/27049595459/gold-dust-gold-lust-chanel-illusion-dombre-in
> 
> I want another ID'O now - but cant decide between Illusoire or Vision (I keep thinking I could possibly recreate Illusoire with a plummy matt shadow and my fantasme...) out of these two, which one would you buy next?


 
Both!  

Seriously, though, I think it depends what look you intend to go for.  Vision is wonderful, and surprisingly versatile, for producing stunning night time looks.  I have also worn it during the day, toned down a little and with brown, navy or purple eyeliner.

Illusoire can be used to give a fantastic smokey eye look, but you can use just a smidgeon for a sheerer daytime effect.


----------



## saban

I just got notorious from Chanel.com today. I was so happy they had it back in stock and with free shipping to boot!


----------



## neenabengal

Suku said:


> Both!
> 
> Seriously, though, I think it depends what look you intend to go for.  Vision is wonderful, and surprisingly versatile, for producing stunning night time looks.  I have also worn it during the day, toned down a little and with brown, navy or purple eyeliner.
> 
> Illusoire can be used to give a fantastic smokey eye look, but you can use just a smidgeon for a sheerer daytime effect.



Lol - I probably will end up getting both... but your comment has helped me decide which one first.  I'll get Illusoire as I want to wear during the day and then nearer to Xmas, get Vision - woo hoo!


----------



## Suku

neenabengal said:


> Lol - I probably will end up getting both... but your comment has helped me decide which one first. I'll get Illusoire as I want to wear during the day and then nearer to Xmas, get Vision - woo hoo!


 
Let me know what you think when you get either of them.  I'm pretty sure you'll love them.  There are some great Youtube videos on doing a smokey eye with Illusoire if you need a bit of inspiration, too.

Vision will be perfect for Christmas and New Year parties - you'll be able to dazzle everyone!


----------



## exotikittenx

Suku said:
			
		

> Let me know what you think when you get either of them.  I'm pretty sure you'll love them.  There are some great Youtube videos on doing a smokey eye with Illusoire if you need a bit of inspiration, too.
> 
> Vision will be perfect for Christmas and New Year parties - you'll be able to dazzle everyone!



I have Illusoire, and it's the most gorgeous color for a smoky eye.


----------



## palmbeachpink

does anyone have a suggestion for an eye pencil (green eyes + dark hair) to go with Chanel Illusion DOmbre in Riviere? 

TIA!!


----------



## sjunky13

jo712 said:


> I'd love to see how the gold and taupe of the new holiday quad compare to the gold and taupe of the Topkapi quad last year. I absolutely adore the Topkapi quad(the texture is divine) but I don't want to have dupes on my hands.


 
 l


----------



## Maedi

palmbeachpink said:


> does anyone have a suggestion for an eye pencil (green eyes + dark hair) to go with Chanel Illusion DOmbre in Riviere?
> 
> TIA!!



Stylo Yeux Waterproof in Celadon perhaps.


----------



## Amaryllix

Maedi said:
			
		

> Bois Bleu is gorgeous! Congrats on all the great finds.



Thank you so much! I'm looking forward to trying it all.


----------



## babyontheway

I just got malice (which I love) and the 3 holiday glosses!  I LOVE &#57606;intrigue glossimer!!!  It is one of my favorite in the past year!!


----------



## marianak

MademoiselleNo5 said:


> View attachment 1865028
> 
> 
> What do you gals think? Should I purchase the Perfect Edge? I am in love with it!!!!


I love this bag too- I was debating the same thing.  I like it in the burgundy red.  The only downside I see to it is the material is a bit more delicate than the jumbo caviar and could scratch faster- but the price is much better and has a nice retro chic look to it.  It looks great on you!  What color were you thinking?


----------



## cocokarlie

Are there any swatches/photos of Ligne Graphique in Rouge Noir? Thanks!


----------



## palmbeachpink

Maedi said:


> Stylo Yeux Waterproof in Celadon perhaps.



thanks maedi! will order that! appreciate the help!

btw, did you guys see the new ad campaign w/brad pitt?

http://www.youtube.com/user/CHANEL

what the hay? kinda weird or is it just me? ha!


----------



## palmbeachpink

just bought Chanel Illusion D'Ombre in Fantasme (Pearl White) and the texture is different from my other colors - it is really clumpy + flakey - none of the other colors i have do this, they are more smooth if that makes any sense! 

does anyone with this color find any difference? TIA!


----------



## Sweet Fire

palmbeachpink said:


> just bought Chanel Illusion D'Ombre in Fantasme (Pearl White) and the texture is different from my other colors - it is really clumpy + flakey - none of the other colors i have do this, they are more smooth if that makes any sense!
> 
> does anyone with this color find any difference? TIA!


 
Its not the color, Chanel changed the formula so all of the new ombres will have that clumpy texture. When I went to purchase the blue illusions, I noticed the change in texture and didn't buy them nor will I buy any again. Check out Giorgio Armani eyes to kill eyeshadows which are so much better.


----------



## Maedi

Sweet Fire said:


> Its not the color, Chanel changed the formula so all of the new ombres will have that clumpy texture. When I went to purchase the blue illusions, I noticed the change in texture and didn't buy them nor will I buy any again. Check out Giorgio Armani eyes to kill eyeshadows which are so much better.



Interesting. I noticed that Riviere Id'O is difficult to apply but Apparition Id'O is okay. I tried to do it as Lisa Eldridge suggested in one of her video tutorials and found that helpful. However, come to think of it - those were all the first edition Id'O  colors.


----------



## palmbeachpink

Sweet Fire said:


> Its not the color, Chanel changed the formula so all of the new ombres will have that clumpy texture. When I went to purchase the blue illusions, I noticed the change in texture and didn't buy them nor will I buy any again. Check out Giorgio Armani eyes to kill eyeshadows which are so much better.



thank you sooooo much for head's up! have a great night!!


----------



## Sweet Fire

palmbeachpink said:


> thank you sooooo much for head's up! have a great night!!


 
You're welcome


----------



## ramblingdoll

cocokarlie said:


> Are there any swatches/photos of Ligne Graphique in Rouge Noir? Thanks!


 
Oooooh I would love to see swatches too! Lots of swatches are available for the quad, the blush, the powder, the lipstick etc. but seems like no one got the liner, lol!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Jalouise


----------



## Amaryllix

DeeDeeDelovely said:
			
		

> Chanel Jalouise



Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## sjunky13

ramblingdoll said:


> Oooooh I would love to see swatches too! Lots of swatches are available for the quad, the blush, the powder, the lipstick etc. but seems like no one got the liner, lol!


 
I want it, but was told it is not coming out in the states!


----------



## neenabengal

Suku said:


> Both!
> 
> Seriously, though, I think it depends what look you intend to go for.  Vision is wonderful, and surprisingly versatile, for producing stunning night time looks.  I have also worn it during the day, toned down a little and with brown, navy or purple eyeliner.
> 
> Illusoire can be used to give a fantastic smokey eye look, but you can use just a smidgeon for a sheerer daytime effect.



Bought Illusoire yesterday - love it!!  Thanks 
Vision's next on my wishlist


----------



## Winthrop44

sjunky13 said:


> I want it, but was told it is not coming out in the states!


 
They show it on saks.com:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/chan...cator.chanel.com.edgesuite.net/saks/chanel-um


----------



## sjunky13

Winthrop44 said:


> They show it on saks.com:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/chan...cator.chanel.com.edgesuite.net/saks/chanel-um


 

where? I only see the pencil, not the liquid. 
The liquid I was so excited about and they said not coming to thr states.


----------



## mochaccino

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> where? I only see the pencil, not the liquid.
> The liquid I was so excited about and they said not coming to thr states.



Do you have a SA at Nordstrom? I know they are getting it bc I've preordered it...


----------



## Suku

neenabengal said:


> Bought Illusoire yesterday - love it!! Thanks
> Vision's next on my wishlist


 
Hurray!  Isn't it fabulous!  

I visited my favourite Chanel MUA today and she did a wonderful smokey eye look for me using a combination of Illusoire and the Variation Quad.  The beauty of Illusoire is, though, that you can use it perfectly well on its own, with a fairly sheer sweep of colour with another layer where needed to contour.

Just bought the Bel-Ami Coco Shine, worn on top of the Amaranth lip pencil and they look perfect with the smokey purple of Illusoire.

Can you tell I love it!


----------



## Winthrop44

sjunky13 said:


> where? I only see the pencil, not the liquid.
> The liquid I was so excited about and they said not coming to thr states.


 
Oh...never mind. Duh. I didn't look carefully enough. Sorry!


----------



## KarlBear

Could someone recommend me a Chanel counter in Melbourne and Perth?


----------



## ilsecita

jo712 said:
			
		

> I'd love to see how the gold and taupe of the new holiday quad compare to the gold and taupe of the Topkapi quad last year. I absolutely adore the Topkapi quad(the texture is divine) but I don't want to have dupes on my hands.



Hey I remembered that some of us were wondering about Topkapi vs Harmonie du Soir side by side. I finally got the new quad last week and just posted comparisons. I also added Eclosion because it seemed like a similar color palette!


----------



## southpaw

ilsecita said:


> Hey I remembered that some of us were wondering about Topkapi vs Harmonie du Soir side by side. I finally got the new quad last week and just posted comparisons. I also added Eclosion because it seemed like a similar color palette!



Very nice post and thank you for the swatches.   Now to get my hands on this quad.


----------



## neenabengal

Suku said:


> Hurray!  Isn't it fabulous!
> 
> I visited my favourite Chanel MUA today and she did a wonderful smokey eye look for me using a combination of Illusoire and the Variation Quad.  The beauty of Illusoire is, though, that you can use it perfectly well on its own, with a fairly sheer sweep of colour with another layer where needed to contour.
> 
> *Just bought the Bel-Ami Coco Shine, worn on top of the Amaranth lip pencil and they look perfect with the smokey purple of Illusoire.*
> 
> Can you tell I love it!



That sounds lovely!


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Amaryllix said:


> I was very bad! I got:
> 
> Quads:
> White Whisper
> Winter Nights
> Reflets D'ombre
> Intuition (backordered)
> Variation (backordered)
> 
> Eyeshadow:
> Bois Bleu
> 
> Le Vernis:
> Steel
> "Rust"
> Diabolic
> 
> Blush:
> Orchid Rose
> 
> Illusion D'ombre:
> Abstraction (backordered)
> Vision (backordered)
> 
> Glossimer:
> Bel Air
> 
> Yeah, totally horrible.  I can't wait until the Holiday collection comes out near me, Chanel + Guerlain holiday collections = sad wallet this month.


My Neiman's Chanel (discontinued) order arrived  Thanks again


----------



## Amaryllix

blackeyedsusan said:


> My Neiman's Chanel (discontinued) order arrived  Thanks again



Fabulous!! So glad you were able to nab some wishlist items.  

My DH was a little bemused with all the packages that were arriving (in multiples, daily) until I told him that each was probably coming from a different store, and thus had its own box. NM.com even shipped the samples separately!


----------



## ilsecita

southpaw said:


> Very nice post and thank you for the swatches.   Now to get my hands on this quad.



Thank you! I'm so glad you liked it! Haha you definitely get this quad. I wish Chanel would make more with this formula... Althought I'd be in big trouble lol


----------



## nicci404

ilsecita said:


> Np! Let me know what you think! I just ordered mine but had her ship it (to Bellevue) because I've been so busy to go to downtown Seattle and I can't wait! lol



sorry for the delay, but I just it downtown last week. I was on the fence about it. what do you think so far?


----------



## ricebunny6

Absolutely love this foundation !!


----------



## BarbAga

beautiful gold


----------



## KarlBear

S/S 13!!


----------



## Nat

KarlBear said:


> S/S 13!!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## LucyBeall

Just got some new make up! 





12 beige rose vitalumière aqua, levres glossimir 166, natural matte powder make up in vanilla, and the eyeshadow is les 4 ombres.

I usually don't wear any eye make up, but I love how the mascara looks for special occasions!  




One question, though- should I use a sponge to apply my new foundation, or a brush? TIA!


----------



## nicci404

KarlBear said:


> S/S 13!!



oh wow, what is the compact called?!! gorgeous


----------



## mspera

LucyBeall said:


> Just got some new make up!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922961
> 
> 12 beige rose vitalumière aqua, levres glossimir 166, natural matte powder make up in vanilla, and the eyeshadow is les 4 ombres.
> 
> I usually don't wear any eye make up, but I love how the mascara looks for special occasions!
> 
> View attachment 1922962
> 
> 
> One question, though- should I use a sponge to apply my new foundation, or a brush? TIA!



You have beautiful eyes!  Mascara does wonders to bring them out.

Congrats on your new Chanel goodies love!

I would try a brush for your foundation.  Squirt a little on the top of your hand, then dip the brush in as you need more to work around your face.


----------



## Amaryllix

Finally was able to place an order for most of the Chanel holiday collection at BG.com (they're missing two of the glossmiers, and the eyeliner). I had NM gift cards I was saving up for the darned collection, and none of the CSRs could give me a date for the online release! BAH! 

Speaking of the liquid eyeliner, I was googling around for the Linge Graphique de Chanel in Rouge Noir, and found this: http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Eyeliner-LIGNE-GRAPHIQUE-DE-CHANEL-131317
Well, it's on Chanel.com, even though it's priced at $0 (which I'll gladly 'pay,' lol) and out of stock... is this a sign of things to come?  I hope so.


----------



## mochaccino

Amaryllix said:
			
		

> Finally was able to place an order for most of the Chanel holiday collection at BG.com (they're missing two of the glossmiers, and the eyeliner). I had NM gift cards I was saving up for the darned collection, and none of the CSRs could give me a date for the online release! BAH!
> 
> Speaking of the liquid eyeliner, I was googling around for the Linge Graphique de Chanel in Rouge Noir, and found this: http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Eyeliner-LIGNE-GRAPHIQUE-DE-CHANEL-131317
> Well, it's on Chanel.com, even though it's priced at $0 (which I'll gladly 'pay,' lol) and out of stock... is this a sign of things to come?  I hope so.



I think it's also up for preorder at Saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## mspera

Amaryllix said:


> Finally was able to place an order for most of the Chanel holiday collection at BG.com (they're missing two of the glossmiers, and the eyeliner). I had NM gift cards I was saving up for the darned collection, and none of the CSRs could give me a date for the online release! BAH!
> 
> Speaking of the liquid eyeliner, I was googling around for the Linge Graphique de Chanel in Rouge Noir, and found this: http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Eyeliner-LIGNE-GRAPHIQUE-DE-CHANEL-131317
> Well, it's on Chanel.com, even though it's priced at $0 (which I'll gladly 'pay,' lol) and out of stock... is this a sign of things to come?  I hope so.



Congrats!!  I so want to try on Stardust before buying.    Looks beautiful in swatch pics.   Hurry up Nordstrom, pretty please!


----------



## auntie em

I got mine at Macy's in Sherman Oaks, CA last week. They have everything the quad, duo, blush, illusion d'ombre and 3 glossimers.


----------



## blackeyedsusan

auntie em said:


> I got mine at Macy's in Sherman Oaks, CA last week. They have everything the quad, duo, blush, illusion d'ombre and 3 glossimers.


I got mine at Macy's tonight as well. They had all of the collection except the  lipstick L'Impatienete and the eyeliner Ligne Graphique  de Chanel in Rouge Noir. Both sould be in this week...so hopefully I can finally get those elusive beauties.
The SA told me that the Intuition collection will be available on Black Friday which is late November. I already pre-ordered both quads, both Illusion D' Ombres  as well as the Ligne Graphique in Noir, Purple and Platine from Neimans.com which is due to ship early November so I am happy to get them soon.
Here are some shots of the Holiday Collection:


----------



## blackeyedsusan

And some close-ups of what I bought from the Holiday collection: Harmonie du Soir Quadra Eye Shadow, Joues Contraste blush in Star Dust ( the pictures do not do it justice. I tried to capture the shimmer but just could not get it to behave...it is really beautiful) , Allegorie and Malice.


----------



## ipudgybear

blackeyedsusan said:


> I got mine at Macy's tonight as well. They had all of the collection except the  lipstick L'Impatienete and the eyeliner Ligne Graphique  de Chanel in Rouge Noir. Both sould be in this week...so hopefully I can finally get those elusive beauties.
> The SA told me that the Intuition collection will be available on Black Friday which is late November. I already pre-ordered both quads, both Illusion D' Ombres  as well as the Ligne Graphique in Noir, Purple and Platine from Neimans.com which is due to ship early November so I am happy to get them soon.
> Here are some shots of the Holiday Collection:


WOW!! I must run to a department store asap. I need to check out the holiday collection! Everything looks so beautiful!!


----------



## Amaryllix

I love it! Great pics, I can't wait to get mine! Hope the Ligne Graphiques come in soon, I'm really looking forward to getting some.


----------



## mspera

Holiday 2012 is up on Chanel.com!


----------



## miffy

Star Dust looks so pretty. I'm guessing it's too shimmery for everyday wear though. Too bad 'cause I rarely do special occasions.


----------



## Amaryllix

miffy said:


> Star Dust looks so pretty. I'm guessing it's too shimmery for everyday wear though. Too bad 'cause I rarely do special occasions.



Neither do I... but my best friend and I joke that we wear our "special occasion" shoes/makeup to go grocery shopping, get the mail, etc., just so we have a place to wear them.


----------



## Amaryllix

Woo hoo! Just received shipping confirmation for the Vision/Abstraction Id'Os and the Variation and Intuition quads! I'm curious to see what formula the quads have, US or Euro?


----------



## blackeyedsusan

ipudgybear said:


> WOW!! I must run to a department store asap. I need to check out the holiday collection! Everything looks so beautiful!!



Yes go girl go...the quad eyeshadow and nail polish Malice are IMO must haves from this collection.



Amaryllix said:


> I love it! Great pics, I can't wait to get mine! Hope the Ligne Graphiques come in soon, I'm really looking forward to getting some.



Thanks. You are going to love them. Ligne Graphiques in Rouge Noir are not any where that I can find as of now.  Keeping fingers crossed...



mspera said:


> Holiday 2012 is up on Chanel.com!



Yay, except no Ligne Graphiques Rouge Noir. 



miffy said:


> Star Dust looks so pretty. I'm guessing it's too shimmery for everyday wear though. Too bad 'cause I rarely do special occasions.



It is not that shimmery. But it is not a blush unless you are really, really fair. It is a shimmer/highlighter.  Go test it in the store maybe you will love it! Plus it will last forever...



Amaryllix said:


> Neither do I... but my best friend and I joke that we wear our "special occasion" shoes/makeup to go grocery shopping, get the mail, etc., just so we have a place to wear them.



Exactly!!




Amaryllix said:


> Woo hoo! Just received shipping confirmation for the Vision/Abstraction Id'Os and the Variation and Intuition quads! I'm curious to see what formula the quads have, US or Euro?



Got my NM shipping notice too! I'm pretty sure they are the Euro as per other releases but will be happily surprised if they are US. 

For anyone interested I got the info about all releases here: http://cafemakeup.com/2012/06/06/some-upcoming-chanel-collections/


----------



## KarlBear

Any info on the Chanel *Hong Kong collection* yet? I only know that Eastern Lights is part of it, and it will be available in Chanel stores from either February or March.


----------



## exotikittenx

KarlBear said:
			
		

> Any info on the Chanel Hong Kong collection yet? I only know that Eastern Lights is part of it, and it will be available in Chanel stores from either February or March.



Were the cream eyeshadows Abstraction and Vision ever released in Hong Kong? Or just Europe? Also, are they in the US?


----------



## Winthrop44

They're available on Neimans online now!


----------



## Northergirl

palmbeachpink said:


> thanks maedi! will order that! appreciate the help!
> 
> btw, did you guys see the new ad campaign w/brad pitt?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/CHANEL
> 
> what the hay? kinda weird or is it just me? ha!


 
EEEWWW -  weird and he looks like a hobo.


----------



## Amaryllix

*Babyontheway* posted in the Chanel nails thread that NM.com has posted older stock again. 

I've checked other places like the Quads and blushes, definitely some more discontinued goodies! (Birds of Paradise, Murano quads, etc) Definitely check the dropdown list for other things that aren't listed under the swatches!!

I nabbed the Murano, Demure, and Stupendous quads, as well as another JC in Rose Dust. Whee!


----------



## BunnySlippers

Two days ago I bought Chanel JC blush in Rouge, so gorgeous.. So happy they rereleased that shade!


----------



## Amaryllix

BunnySlippers said:
			
		

> Two days ago I bought Chanel JC blush in Rouge, so gorgeous.. So happy they rereleased that shade!



They rereleased it?! Where!


----------



## OMG3kids

Loving the Perfection Lumiere!!!! Love!!! What brush/method are you ladies using for application? I'm using a brush that is on its last legs, and I never really liked it anyway. (Clinique foundation brush.)


----------



## Maedi

OMG3kids said:


> Loving the Perfection Lumiere!!!! Love!!! What brush/method are you ladies using for application? I'm using a brush that is on its last legs, and I never really liked it anyway. (Clinique foundation brush.)



I use one of those small ones by Chanel that sometimes come in compacts. I received it free to try with foundation. I agree that PL is fabulous!


----------



## OMG3kids

Maedi said:
			
		

> I use one of those small ones by Chanel that sometimes come in compacts. I received it free to try with foundation. I agree that PL is fabulous!



Thanks.


----------



## 19flowers

OMG3kids said:


> Loving the Perfection Lumiere!!!! Love!!! What brush/method are you ladies using for application? I'm using a brush that is on its last legs, and I never really liked it anyway. (Clinique foundation brush.)


 
I use Chanel's foundation brush  - love it for Chanel's liquid foundations and also use it for Vitalumiere Aqua compact foundation.


----------



## OMG3kids

19flowers said:
			
		

> I use Chanel's foundation brush  - love it for Chanel's liquid foundations and also use it for Vitalumiere Aqua compact foundation.



Good to know.  I'll investigate!


----------



## mspera

Girls, I picked up stardust last night. Absolute love!! Beautiful,light touch of pink with a shimmer I love. I am one to wear things that make me happy no matter the occasion, because life's too short! ...putting on a little now to head out to Zumba later!  Enjoy the goodies you have and buy things that make ya happy! 

Tried to capture some photos. The first one gives a fairly accurate view of its look in pan and the next picture captures the pretty shimmer


----------



## ipudgybear

mspera said:


> Girls, I picked up stardust last night. Absolute love!! Beautiful,light touch of pink with a shimmer I love. I am one to wear things that make me happy no matter the occasion, because life's too short! ...putting on a little now to head out to Zumba later!  Enjoy the goodies you have and buy things that make ya happy!
> 
> Tried to capture some photos. The first one gives a fairly accurate view of its look in pan and the next picture captures the pretty shimmer


Wow stardust is gorgeous!!! I think I will have to do some online shopping for Chanel today! All these hauls are so gorgeous!


----------



## Amaryllix

mspera said:
			
		

> Girls, I picked up stardust last night. Absolute love!! Beautiful,light touch of pink with a shimmer I love. I am one to wear things that make me happy no matter the occasion, because life's too short! ...putting on a little now to head out to Zumba later!  Enjoy the goodies you have and buy things that make ya happy!
> 
> Tried to capture some photos. The first one gives a fairly accurate view of its look in pan and the next picture captures the pretty shimmer



Absolute love here too!!! It just arrived on my doorstep and naturally I had to stop and take it out of the package. I can't wait to try it out! 

Also, Intuition and Variation quads have arrived, and in the square pan formula!!


----------



## lolakitten

I picked up Stardust too & am so excited to try it!
I also got Allegorie Glossimer & love it!!!!!


----------



## OMG3kids

mspera said:
			
		

> Girls, I picked up stardust last night. Absolute love!! Beautiful,light touch of pink with a shimmer I love. I am one to wear things that make me happy no matter the occasion, because life's too short! ...putting on a little now to head out to Zumba later!  Enjoy the goodies you have and buy things that make ya happy!
> 
> Tried to capture some photos. The first one gives a fairly accurate view of its look in pan and the next picture captures the pretty shimmer



Gorgeous!!


----------



## ByeKitty

I got the Malice nail polish!!  The SA also said the L'Impatiente lipstick would look great on me, but I'm afraid to try it... although I love the color, it's way out of my comfort zone... Anyone tried it?


----------



## Amaryllix

ByeKitty said:
			
		

> I got the Malice nail polish!!  The SA also said the L'Impatiente lipstick would look great on me, but I'm afraid to try it... although I love the color, it's way out of my comfort zone... Anyone tried it?



I got it but haven't tried it yet. If I'm not wholly comfortable with a color yet I tend to wear it around the house and sneak glances at the mirror as I'm going about my day. Doing that really helps me get used to the idea of a diff color on me. 

Bah, my order for the JC in Mocha got cancelled from NM. Kinda bummed, the reviews on that color blush are great. (I'm not addicted to JCs, I swear.)


----------



## hannahsophia

Nm at garden state had the new gold and pink illusion d'ombre, three liquid liners (black, dark purple, platine(photo attached)) and three quads. They were doing a preview and it's going away until black Friday (no idea why). 

They were sold out of the dark purple liner but I picked up platine which looks like rose platine stylo yeux. The quad attached is variations. I also picked up the Burberry bright poppy velvet lipstick (hope you don't mind it in the photo!)


----------



## Pursestan

Chanel Illusion D'Ombre eyeshadow in Ebloui

I might go back and get the limited-edition gold color (can't remember the name). It's gorgeous.


----------



## babyontheway

The purple liquid liner is selling out super fast!  I was lucky to get one from my local store.  The platine looks super pretty!


hannahsophia said:


> Nm at garden state had the new gold and pink illusion d'ombre, three liquid liners (black, dark purple, platine(photo attached)) and three quads. They were doing a preview and it's going away until black Friday (no idea why).
> 
> They were sold out of the dark purple liner but I picked up platine which looks like rose platine stylo yeux. The quad attached is variations. I also picked up the Burberry bright poppy velvet lipstick (hope you don't mind it in the photo!)


----------



## mspera

Ladies, for anyone interested, neimsn Marcus has the Chanel Le Volume De Chanel Mascara on their website. I just ordered it and can't wait to try it 

Word is, it's set to be released on Black Friday, but I read some Saks stores and I guess NM got a limited quantity. $30. 

I also picked up the Chanel protective base coat.

Shipping free at any price with code: NMFall


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I have this mascara it's a round tube. I bought it at nordstroms troy. It's just ok. It's Also not waterproof.


----------



## Bethc

mspera said:
			
		

> Ladies, for anyone interested, neimsn Marcus has the Chanel Le Volume De Chanel Mascara on their website. I just ordered it and can't wait to try it
> 
> Word is, it's set to be released on Black Friday, but I read some Saks stores and I guess NM got a limited quantity. $30.
> 
> I also picked up the Chanel protective base coat.
> 
> Shipping free at any price with code: NMFall



I got it the mascara at Saks last week, they got 30 of them.  I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Maedi

I love the new mascara. It goes on very easily and is nice and wet. It is similar to the Sublime mascara which hasn't been released in the US. Nordstrom has limited quantities as well. Looking forward to the liquid eye liners.


----------



## mspera

Thanks ladies for the reviews!!


----------



## OMG3kids

I've never used liquid eyeliner, because my make up application skills are mediocre at best. However, I hear the liquid ones from Chanel are wonderful. Advice?


----------



## Love Of My Life

thanks for the reviews as well


----------



## cocokarlie

ByeKitty said:


> I got the Malice nail polish!!  The SA also said the L'Impatiente lipstick would look great on me, but I'm afraid to try it... although I love the color, it's way out of my comfort zone... Anyone tried it?



I got L'Impatiente and it's definitely the darkest lipstick I've ever worn. (I usually wear rouge coco shine in Boy). But I really like the dark colour. It's perfect for fall. Just make sure your lips are moisturized and smooth, but not shiny from lip balm because it is pretty matte. I tried layering it over a lot of lip balm an it doesn't look as good shiny.


----------



## Amaryllix

I just found this gorgeous powder, and I'm kind of dying over it. It just arrived today and I can't stop staring! 



It's called Coromandels de Chanel.


----------



## Maedi

Amaryllix said:


> I just found this gorgeous powder, and I'm kind of dying over it. It just arrived today and I can't stop staring!
> View attachment 1936616
> 
> 
> It's called Coromandels de Chanel.



I remember this one. I think it was modeled after the lacquer panels in Coco Chanel's suite. It is beautiful!


----------



## jo712

I picked up the Regard Signe Quad. Also got polishes in Vertigo, Holiday, and Distraction.


----------



## Sosochic

Amaryllix said:


> I just found this gorgeous powder, and I'm kind of dying over it. It just arrived today and I can't stop staring!
> View attachment 1936616
> 
> 
> It's called Coromandels de Chanel.



OMG! Vintage. Where did you bought it? It's awesome.


----------



## cocokarlie

Maedi said:


> I remember this one. I think it was modeled after the lacquer panels in Coco Chanel's suite. It is beautiful!



Oh wow that is beautiful!!! I would never want to use it though, just collect it haha. Awesome find!


----------



## sndypchez

Hi all

I have a few items that are on my wishlist and was wondering how often Chanel does gifts with purchase?


----------



## mspera

sndypchez said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> I have a few items that are on my wishlist and was wondering how often Chanel does gifts with purchase?



Hey girl!! Great to see ya here!

Chanel doesn't officially call them GWP, and they don't do them a whole lot. Nordstrom had one going a week or 2 ago with a purchase of $100 or more. I believe they call them tokens of appreciation   They had a cute little black patent bag with a mini Glossimer, a small No. 5 lotion and a few other things. 

If you have an SA you are close to, they may have had some left over and tuck one in for you if you spend a nice amount. Jennifer is at Nordstrom in Arden and Joleen is with Armani now at Arden as well but was with Chanel for ~5 years maybe? She was my favorite SA to shop with and is incredibly knowledgeable, friendly and down to earth. Love her! 

Chanel.com gets you 2 free samples with each order. Not as lovely, but it's a nice little something 

What items are you needing?  I love to talk Chanel!


----------



## sndypchez

Aw rats...i already ordered the ombre contour blush and malice polish. I did a live chat and they told me portland was the only store left with the powderso I panicked and ended up ordering the polish separately online for me and my sister in case that would run out too and then got a hold of the portland nordy's to order the powder. Chanel's site had it in stock a few days ago so I didnt think I needed to rush but it's out now. Oh well...maybe next time I can score some extra goodies with my purchases


----------



## OMG3kids

Got a sample of the new volume mascara (Janine at Roseville Galleria Nordstrom is wonderful!) and I really like it!! I've been forcing myself to use maybelline for budget reasons...that cheapo stint may be over.


----------



## mspera

OMG3kids said:
			
		

> Got a sample of the new volume mascara (Janine at Roseville Galleria Nordstrom is wonderful!) and I really like it!! I've been forcing myself to use maybelline for budget reasons...that cheapo stint may be over.



Good for you!! I ordered the mascara without sampling first and can't wait to try it. 

I am trying to think who Janine is. There are one or two Nordstrom Roseville Chanel SA's that I really like, but their names escape me. 

And, sometimes you just gotta splurge and get what you love, makes you happy and works well for you! 

I am currently using a sample of Chanel inimitable and am really loving it.


----------



## OMG3kids

mspera said:
			
		

> Good for you!! I ordered the mascara without sampling first and can't wait to try it.
> 
> I am trying to think who Janine is. There are one or two Nordstrom Roseville Chanel SA's that I really like, but their names escape me.
> 
> And, sometimes you just gotta splurge and get what you love, makes you happy and works well for you!
> 
> I am currently using a sample of Chanel inimitable and am really loving it.



I did splurge--got the new (non-sparkly) loose powder and adore it.  Customer appreciation night is coming up--I'll pre-order the mascara and get bonus points. Yay me! LOL


----------



## mspera

Ladies, Chanel's site has a new layout. It's a nice, fresh change. Check it our when you have a moment.


----------



## 19flowers

I've been using a sample of Le Volume mascara -- I like it, but it doesn't compare to Inimitable Intense, which is my very favorite.


----------



## lolakitten

Ladies - I just watched the Chanel 2013 spring summer runway show & I LOVED the models' makeup. Does anyone know if they used the spring Chanel makeup to do those looks - or if there's an correlation to a collection at all?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

mspera said:


> Ladies, Chanel's site has a new layout. It's a nice, fresh change. Check it our when you have a moment.



I like it a lot.


----------



## mspera

Does anyone have both Giggle and Mystery glossimer?  If so, could you do a comparison picture of side by side glosses / swatches?  They are describing Mystery as a rosewood/my lips but better pink, so I wanted to see how they compare without having something too similar in my collection.

Thank you in advance girls!

EDIT:  I found this comparison on The Beauty Lookbook -- they may look different enough to have both!  Mystery seems to have more pink. 

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-jxMOWKH74aQ/UJMQHZnPe3I/AAAAAAAARFg/YuRzvTER8WA/s1600/Glosses.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-P0usrZiyKSY/UJMQITEgUaI/AAAAAAAARFo/01SJK-AsK2o/s1600/glosses+swatched.jpg


----------



## OMG3kids

mspera said:
			
		

> Does anyone have both Giggle and Mystery glossimer?  If so, could you do a comparison picture of side by side glosses / swatches?  They are describing Mystery as a rosewood/my lips but better pink, so I wanted to see how they compare without having something too similar in my collection.
> 
> Thank you in advance girls!
> 
> EDIT:  I found this comparison on The Beauty Lookbook -- they may look different enough to have both!  Mystery seems to have more pink.
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-jxMOWKH74aQ/UJMQHZnPe3I/AAAAAAAARFg/YuRzvTER8WA/s1600/Glosses.jpg
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-P0usrZiyKSY/UJMQITEgUaI/AAAAAAAARFo/01SJK-AsK2o/s1600/glosses+swatched.jpg



Beauty Lookbook is amazing. Love her! And yes, they look totally different.


----------



## mspera

OMG3kids said:


> Beauty Lookbook is amazing. Love her! And yes, they look *totally different*.



Love it!!  Thanks OMG3kids!   I love visual comparisons that really help!


----------



## OMG3kids

mspera said:
			
		

> Love it!!  Thanks OMG3kids!   I love visual comparisons that really help!



Now I want giggle. Crap.


----------



## Northergirl

hannahsophia said:


> Nm at garden state had the new gold and pink illusion d'ombre, three liquid liners (black, dark purple, platine(photo attached)) and three quads. They were doing a preview and it's going away until black Friday (no idea why).
> 
> They were sold out of the dark purple liner but I picked up platine which looks like rose platine stylo yeux. The quad attached is variations. I also picked up the Burberry bright poppy velvet lipstick (hope you don't mind it in the photo!)


 
Love the color of the shadows. 
Is it possible for you to swatch it on your arm and post what the colors look like?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I am always getting dry spots using Chanel Perfection Lumiere.  Is anyone else having problem?


----------



## auntie em

Northergirl said:
			
		

> Love the color of the shadows.
> Is it possible for you to swatch it on your arm and post what the colors look like?



Temptalia has the reviews for the new quads


----------



## nicci404

some more pics for spring 

http://www.brigitte.de/blogs/stylenotes/chanel-vorschau-make-ups-furs-fruhjahr-2013/


----------



## MahamS

Hi guys!

I need help regarding chanel pressed powder! I have been using rose merivelle which was their limited collection from 2011 i believe. Anyways now that i m almost out of it, i am looking for replacement but so far none seem to be even similiar to it. I don't have access to chanel counter at my country so i'll be having someone to buy it for me. 

I use vitalumiere aqua br-10 and i am thinking the shade 30-natural in chanel's pressed powder would be nice but i am a bit confused. 

http://www.chanel.com/en_CA/fragran...POUDRE-UNIVERSELLE-COMPACTE-110390?sku=110392

Pls guide. I want something natural, a bit of pink not too much beige as it looks weird on me.

This is Rose Merivelle which i absolutely love;

https://www.google.com.pk/search?hl...N&tab=wi&authuser=0&ei=UF6jUNPjD-6P0QHX9IDgCw


----------



## jen_sparro

Hi ladies, I'm normally in the Chanel nails thread, but I've been slowly venturing into other products (only because I don't wear make-up that often). 

A friend is heading to the US in Jan and she's getting me some of the eyeshadow quads (as the US formulation kills the baked Euro version), so far I have on my list- Spices, Eclosion and Kaska Beige... I know I'm getting the Harmonie du Soir quad for christmas, so what other quad would you recommend? I'm thinking something with a little bit of colour? Or should I buy a few Illusion D'Ombre colours? I have Riviere.

I'm a B30 in Chanel foundation, I'm warm-toned and have hazel eyes


----------



## Amaryllix

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I'm normally in the Chanel nails thread, but I've been slowly venturing into other products (only because I don't wear make-up that often).
> 
> A friend is heading to the US in Jan and she's getting me some of the eyeshadow quads (as the US formulation kills the baked Euro version), so far I have on my list- Spices, Eclosion and Kaska Beige... I know I'm getting the Harmonie du Soir quad for christmas, so what other quad would you recommend? I'm thinking something with a little bit of colour? Or should I buy a few Illusion D'Ombre colours? I have Riviere.
> 
> I'm a B30 in Chanel foundation, I'm warm-toned and have hazel eyes



What colors are you drawn to?  Yay for getting some quads!


----------



## jen_sparro

Amaryllix said:


> What colors are you drawn to?  Yay for getting some quads!



I love blues and greens and as for metallics- golds and bronze, I'm naturally drawn to browns & neutrals. I normally dislike purple on my eyes intensely, but I like the swatches of Illusoire I've seen  I'm pretty novice when it comes to working with eye shadows, which is probably why I'm drawn to creams/gels... but I love Chanel's quads.

I just ordered Bagatelle and Calypso glossimers, so far I've only ever owned Coco Rouge and Coco Shine lippies. It's a slippery slope already...


----------



## Amaryllix

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> I love blues and greens and as for metallics- golds and bronze, I'm naturally drawn to browns & neutrals. I normally dislike purple on my eyes intensely, but I like the swatches of Illusoire I've seen  I'm pretty novice when it comes to working with eye shadows, which is probably why I'm drawn to creams/gels... but I love Chanel's quads.
> 
> I just ordered Bagatelle and Calypso glossimers, so far I've only ever owned Coco Rouge and Coco Shine lippies. It's a slippery slope already...



It is a very, very slippery slope  Before this year I maybe owned one Aqualumiere and one Coco Rouge Shine. Now my husband would say my makeup collection has exploded! You'll love the glossimers. Great colors!  
I love those colors too! Lilium is a great green quad (a Chanel MUA picked that one out for me and I also have hazel eyes). I can't say anything good or bad about the Illusoire IdO simply because I don't have it (yet) but it is majorly pretty! 
Also, Prelude is an AMAZING quad. It's fantastic quality and the colors are great for everyday. If I didnt have so much makeup I feel the need to cycle through, this would be the quad I'd use most. I used it for my wedding makeup too (so I suppose I am rather partial to it for sentimental reasons too, lol).


----------



## jen_sparro

Amaryllix said:


> It is a very, very slippery slope  Before this year I maybe owned one Aqualumiere and one Coco Rouge Shine. Now my husband would say my makeup collection has exploded! You'll love the glossimers. Great colors!
> I love those colors too! Lilium is a great green quad (a Chanel MUA picked that one out for me and I also have hazel eyes). I can't say anything good or bad about the Illusoire IdO simply because I don't have it (yet) but it is majorly pretty!
> Also, Prelude is an AMAZING quad. It's fantastic quality and the colors are great for everyday. If I didnt have so much makeup I feel the need to cycle through, this would be the quad I'd use most. I used it for my wedding makeup too (so I suppose I am rather partial to it for sentimental reasons too, lol).



Oh gosh, Prelude is stunning (just looked at it on Temptalia), will take a look at Lilium when I'm next near a Chanel counter, thank you for the suggestions!

Most of my christmas gift wishlist is Chanel make-up and polishes... I am well and truly addicted


----------



## alpenliebe_ila

need some adviseee im looking for a chanel blush atm...but i really confused which colors that look natural and no shimmer!!! im asian and my hair is light brown with a brown eyes! can anyone helppl me outt!!!!


----------



## ehy210

Does anyone have problems with the cream shadows in the color illusoire?? I love the color..but its hard to apply with the brush it comes with because it doesn't spread very well and it flakes onto my face and even onto my desk when applying. I don't like to apply with my fingers because it takes to long to get to the intensity i want. Am I the only one thats a bit dissatisfied with the performance?


----------



## palmbeachpink

ehy210 said:


> Does anyone have problems with the cream shadows in the color illusoire?? I love the color..but its hard to apply with the brush it comes with because it doesn't spread very well and it flakes onto my face and even onto my desk when applying. I don't like to apply with my fingers because it takes to long to get to the intensity i want. Am I the only one thats a bit dissatisfied with the performance?



yes! have same problem - asked on here a few weeks ago and was told that Chanel changed the formula - been meaning to ask at the Chanel store but have not had a chance

not sure if it is just in US or not....


----------



## ehy210

palmbeachpink said:


> yes! have same problem - asked on here a few weeks ago and was told that Chanel changed the formula - been meaning to ask at the Chanel store but have not had a chance
> 
> not sure if it is just in US or not....



thanks for the info. I think i'm going to have to return this- I love the color but it literally flakes on my desk and its' so hard to apply. I got a cream shadow because the fallout of loose shadows irritate my contacts..but this formula doesn't really solve the problem. Thanks again!


----------



## gidramom

I was browsing nail polish on Chanel site and came across their new mascara  I couldn't stop myself from ordering it. It will be available to ship on 11/23. Can't wait to use it!


----------



## Neo007

gidramom said:


> I was browsing nail polish on Chanel site and came across their new mascara  I couldn't stop myself from ordering it. It will be available to ship on 11/23. Can't wait to use it!



It's great, you will love it! I can't help but notice that you are in NYC, and just thought you may want to know that Bloomingdales 59th street already has it in store and up for sale


----------



## Samantha S

KarlBear said:


> Does anyone use Éclat Lumiere as a highlighter and not just as a concealer?
> 
> Which one of their products could be used as a highlighter?



It can be used as a concealer and highlighter.


----------



## auntie em

gidramom said:
			
		

> I was browsing nail polish on Chanel site and came across their new mascara  I couldn't stop myself from ordering it. It will be available to ship on 11/23. Can't wait to use it!



Some stores are already selling them. I absolutely love it!


----------



## gidramom

Neo007 said:


> It's great, you will love it! I can't help but notice that you are in NYC, and just thought you may want to know that Bloomingdales 59th street already has it in store and up for sale





auntie em said:


> Some stores are already selling them. I absolutely love it!



Oh, I should go to stores often than online! Too bad that I have to wait till after thanksgiving. Now you guys excite me more. Can't wait!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Bloomies has had Le Volume mascara for a while.  I went to an event a few weeks ago and the MA used it on me and I bought it.  It is my first Chanel mascara.  As such, I didn't realize it was a new product.  A few days later, I get an email about it from Chanel.com.  In fact, Bloomies recently sent me a card to get a free sample of it after Thanksgiving.  I may just go and redeem that card.  Speaking of Bloomies, the NYC store called me yesterday because I asked them to let me know when the new Illusion d'ombres were in store.  They called me to tell me they were in yesterday.  Unfortunately, I had gone to an event at Nordstrom earlier in the day and was so surprised to see them that I bought them.

I don't believe I posted here before but my latest Chanel haul includes:

Intuition quad
Vision Illusion d'ombre
Abstraction Illusion d'ombre

I saw the Variation quad but it may be too cool for me.  The Intuition didn't really have any unusual colors but I'm such a fan of golds and bronzes that I had to buy it.  This will be a great go-to quad for me.

I still want the liquid liners and hope to pick them up soon.


----------



## lovemysavior

Picked up La Sensuelle l/s this weekend.


----------



## Amaryllix

Looks like Saks.com went through a "Let's post our in-store stock!" phase as well - check around to the various sections for some oldies but goodies.


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Some recent Chanel from Nordstrom goodies...


----------



## OMG3kids

blackeyedsusan said:
			
		

> Some recent Chanel from Nordstrom goodies...



Nice work!!


----------



## Fayelin

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> Picked up La Sensuelle l/s this weekend.



Gorgeous color! 




			
				blackeyedsusan said:
			
		

> Some recent Chanel from Nordstrom goodies...



Wow, nice goodies! I have the Enigma quad too, great colors.
Can't wait untill the Le Volume de Chanel mascara will be available here in Europe, i am eager to try it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Ooh!  I want the Nuit Claire eyeshadow duo!


----------



## keodi

HeartMyMJs said:


> I am always getting dry spots using Chanel Perfection Lumiere.  Is anyone else having problem?



I use a moisturizer prior to applying.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

keodi said:
			
		

> I use a moisturizer prior to applying.



Thanks!  I do use a moisturizer before I apply.  It is only happens with this foundation.  Weird isn't it?


----------



## OMG3kids

Any fair-skinned Chanel lovers using the tan/bronzed makeup base??


----------



## Neo007

OMG3kids said:


> Any fair-skinned Chanel lovers using the tan/bronzed makeup base??



Not sure how fair is fair, but my experience with the creme soleil tan is that you can apply it very sheerly and then build it up if necessary, so I'd think it would work. But maybe someone else will chime in with better feedback


----------



## Amaryllix

OMG3kids said:


> Any fair-skinned Chanel lovers using the tan/bronzed makeup base??



I'm BR10-20 in Chanel foundation, and I'm too scared of orange to try bronzer or that tan makeup base. LOL. Buildable sounds encouraging!


----------



## OMG3kids

Neo007 said:
			
		

> Not sure how fair is fair, but my experience with the creme soleil tan is that you can apply it very sheerly and then build it up if necessary, so I'd think it would work. But maybe someone else will chime in with better feedback



I'm pretty fair--perfection lumiere 022!! I've seen tutorials of people using it under foundation for a "healthy glow" whatever that means! LOL


----------



## OMG3kids

Amaryllix said:
			
		

> I'm BR10-20 in Chanel foundation, and I'm too scared of orange to try bronzer or that tan makeup base. LOL. Buildable sounds encouraging!



Im 022 in perfection lumiere--pretty fair!! I've heard it doesn't go orange. I'll interrogate my Chanel SA and let you know.


----------



## Neo007

Ok, I'm a B30 in Vitalumiere Aqua (so not super fair, but nowhere near medium either!), and on me, it doesn't go orange at all (which is a rare thing indeed). It also doesn't look muddy, which is the other risk for me (between orange and muddy, I have avoided bronzers all together for the longest time!!!).

I've also mixed the Soleil Tan in with my foundation, and can confirm that it gives a lovely glow! Else I mainly apply it lightly all over (like in Lisa Eldridge's tutorial) to look less vampire like in spring


----------



## OMG3kids

Neo007 said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm a B30 in Vitalumiere Aqua (so not super fair, but nowhere near medium either!), and on me, it doesn't go orange at all (which is a rare thing indeed). It also doesn't look muddy, which is the other risk for me (between orange and muddy, I have avoided bronzers all together for the longest time!!!).
> 
> I've also mixed the Soleil Tan in with my foundation, and can confirm that it gives a lovely glow! Else I mainly apply it lightly all over (like in Lisa Eldridge's tutorial) to look less vampire like in spring



Good to hear!!!!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

how are the new colors in illusion d'ombre? is it nice and smooth like the older ones or flakey? does anyone know if it is the "good" formula? thanks!

had problems with the last two i bought from permanent collection...thx


***********

FYI - neimans is doing a beauty event with $85 purchase - it's a cute pewter clutch, also...code MALONENM gets deluxe sample of jo malone vanilla

has anyone bought chanel at neiman's this week?? sometimes in store they do a goody when they are having an "event" 



Icecaramellatte said:


> Bloomies has had Le Volume mascara for a while.  I went to an event a few weeks ago and the MA used it on me and I bought it.  It is my first Chanel mascara.  As such, I didn't realize it was a new product.  A few days later, I get an email about it from Chanel.com.  In fact, Bloomies recently sent me a card to get a free sample of it after Thanksgiving.  I may just go and redeem that card.  Speaking of Bloomies, the NYC store called me yesterday because I asked them to let me know when the new Illusion d'ombres were in store.  They called me to tell me they were in yesterday.  Unfortunately, I had gone to an event at Nordstrom earlier in the day and was so surprised to see them that I bought them.
> 
> I don't believe I posted here before but my latest Chanel haul includes:
> 
> Intuition quad
> Vision Illusion d'ombre
> Abstraction Illusion d'ombre
> 
> I saw the Variation quad but it may be too cool for me.  The Intuition didn't really have any unusual colors but I'm such a fan of golds and bronzes that I had to buy it.  This will be a great go-to quad for me.
> 
> I still want the liquid liners and hope to pick them up soon.


----------



## Amaryllix

I am SO in love with Volume de Chanel. I think I've finally found my HG mascara. Nabbed a sample to try it out at my local Nordies late one Sunday, then my regular SA was so sweet to give me another after she heard how much I love it.


----------



## OMG3kids

Amaryllix said:
			
		

> I am SO in love with Volume de Chanel. I think I've finally found my HG mascara. Nabbed a sample to try it out at my local Nordies late one Sunday, then my regular SA was so sweet to give me another after she heard how much I love it.



Yep. It's that good.  Enjoy it!!


----------



## Amaryllix

OMG3kids said:
			
		

> Yep. It's that good.  Enjoy it!!



Thanks!!! It truly is. I've tried so many different mascaras and this is my favorite by FAR. I wish it had been around when Nordies had the 3 for 2 mascara sale, but I suppose I will stock up the next sale.


----------



## OMG3kids

Amaryllix said:
			
		

> Thanks!!! It truly is. I've tried so many different mascaras and this is my favorite by FAR. I wish it had been around when Nordies had the 3 for 2 mascara sale, but I suppose I will stock up the next sale.



No joke. I thought the same thing.


----------



## palmbeachpink

there is a chanel GWP at neimans for chanel + the scent event (love the silver bag) head's up as it ends tomorrow!!

the chanel GWP is a black chanel bag filed w/le blanc samples, 2 big sample Volume de Chanel mascaras, chanel post it notes on a sheet with all different chanel designs (here)


----------



## Girlnyc76

Is the neiman Marcus gift in store only or online?


----------



## OMG3kids

palmbeachpink said:
			
		

> there is a chanel GWP at neimans for chanel + the scent event (love the silver bag) head's up as it ends tomorrow!!
> 
> the chanel GWP is a black chanel bag filed w/le blanc samples, 2 big sample Volume de Chanel mascaras, chanel post it notes on a sheet with all different chanel designs (here)



Wow!!!


----------



## Amaryllix

palmbeachpink said:
			
		

> there is a chanel GWP at neimans for chanel + the scent event (love the silver bag) head's up as it ends tomorrow!!
> 
> the chanel GWP is a black chanel bag filed w/le blanc samples, 2 big sample Volume de Chanel mascaras, chanel post it notes on a sheet with all different chanel designs (here)



That GWP is super cute! What's the min purchase?


----------



## OMG3kids

Amaryllix said:
			
		

> That GWP is super cute! What's the min purchase?



I don't wanna know!!!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

Amaryllix said:


> That GWP is super cute! What's the min purchase?



it is $150 and in store!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

Girlnyc76 said:


> Is the neiman Marcus gift in store only or online?



in store to get chanel gifts! you can get the cute clutch online still...bought at palm beach store, you could always do a phone order..


----------



## Bethc

Saks had a gwp too, a black mu bag, with little products in it.  I purchased the 2 new e/s quads and the brush set.


----------



## mspera

I have been using the Chanel Le volume mascara for a couple of days now. My nail gal, who sees me quite frequently commented on my lashes yesterday. 

"Your lashes are beautiful ... Are they real?" she said with a more quiet voice...yes, I smiled. I told her about my new mascara find 

I had to get the application of it just right and make sure they are super dry before putting it on. One or two coats does the job beautifully and the mascara holds all day. That's a plus for me!  I put it on yesterday around 10am, and it held thru Zumba class at night and I removed it about 10:30pm. 

Volume, length, staying power = great find!!

I should note I already have long lashes - however a great curl and good mascara take them to new lengths!


----------



## OMG3kids

mspera said:
			
		

> I have been using the Chanel Le volume mascara for a couple of days now. My nail gal, who sees me quite frequently commented on my lashes yesterday.
> 
> "Your lashes are beautiful ... Are they real?" she said with a more quiet voice...yes, I smiled. I told her about my new mascara find
> 
> I had to get the application of it just right and make sure they are super dry before putting it on. One or two coats does the job beautifully and the mascara holds all day. That's a plus for me!  I put it on yesterday around 10am, and it held thru Zumba class at night and I removed it about 10:30pm.
> 
> Volume, length, staying power = great find!!
> 
> I should note I already have long lashes - however a great curl and good mascara take them to new lengths!



Love this!!


----------



## mspera

^^ thanks *omg3kids*!!

Here is a pic I just took to give you ladies a visual.


----------



## OMG3kids

mspera said:
			
		

> ^^ thanks omg3kids!!
> 
> Here is a pic I just took to give you ladies a visual.



Gah!!! I hate you...LOL. My lashes are stubs!!


----------



## mspera

OMG3kids said:
			
		

> Gah!!! I hate you...LOL. My lashes are stubs!!



Aww!! Sorry!!   well, we all have something special!


----------



## OMG3kids

mspera said:
			
		

> Aww!! Sorry!!   well, we all have something special!



Yeah. Sure.


----------



## KarlBear

I just got Correcteur Perfection.

How long does a tube last for you girls?


----------



## rainrowan

mspera said:


> Here is a pic I just took to give you ladies a visual.




*Wow! *

I'm not on this sub-forum often but your eyelashes just blows me away! They are substantial and I love them. I'm totally envious :greengrin:, in a good way.


----------



## mspera

rainrowan said:
			
		

> Wow!
> 
> I'm not on this sub-forum often but your eyelashes just blows me away! They are substantial and I love them. I'm totally envious :greengrin:, in a good way.



Aww!! Thank you sweetie. Smiles...


----------



## mspera

Found narcisse on amazon for a decent price ($37.99)

Can't wait to receive it and try it. 

With all my Chanel blushes, I am likely going to take cafe makeup's idea of labeling them for easily grabbing the color I want. I am watching a p-touch labeler on eBay for a great price! 

http://cafemakeup.com/2012/04/08/organizing-makeup-labels/


----------



## OMG3kids

How many blushes is too many?? LOL. I'm considering more...


----------



## lolakitten

OMG3kids said:


> How many blushes is *too many*?? LOL. I'm considering more...



No such thing


----------



## chelseabadge

I recently purchased Chanel's Perfection Lumière Long-Wear foundation ... it is life changing. As I write this, I've had it on my face for 13 hours and it still looks perfect. I usually experience the mid-day, or, 10 a.m. melt in my case. Worth every penny!


----------



## mspera

OMG3kids said:
			
		

> How many blushes is too many?? LOL. I'm considering more...






			
				lolakitten said:
			
		

> No such thing



Love, love Chanel blush!! . I am a fan of their pinks and sometimes I layer them too!


----------



## OMG3kids

chelseabadge said:
			
		

> I recently purchased Chanel's Perfection Lumière Long-Wear foundation ... it is life changing. As I write this, I've had it on my face for 13 hours and it still looks perfect. I usually experience the mid-day, or, 10 a.m. melt in my case. Worth every penny!



Yep. I love it too.


----------



## OMG3kids

lolakitten said:
			
		

> No such thing



Oh good!!


----------



## OMG3kids

mspera said:
			
		

> Love, love Chanel blush!! . I am a fan of their pinks and sometimes I layer them too!



I agree--their pinks wok very well on my pale, pale, pale skin. No sunburned look here!


----------



## nicci404

for spring...

http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/11/...chanel-collection-sneak-peek-photos-info.html

another spring collection too...??

http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/11/...x-printemps-collection-info-promo-images.html


----------



## nicci404

sorry one more! 

this one is coming out this month - the 13th. nothing seems new except the compact which looks so pretty


http://www.armocromia.com/2012/12/chanel-versailles-4-december-2012.html


----------



## Needanotherbag

I've been gone from this thread for awhile, but during that time I've gone exclusively Chanel cosmetics (except for YSL glossy lipstains...if you haven't tried them, they are amazing.) 

I've turned several MAC addicts into Chanel followers recently as well.  

So...now that my drawers are cleaned of all other brands, and my long time ban is over, what do I need thats new and perfect???


----------



## auntie em

Needanotherbag said:
			
		

> I've been gone from this thread for awhile, but during that time I've gone exclusively Chanel cosmetics (except for YSL glossy lipstains...if you haven't tried them, they are amazing.)
> 
> I've turned several MAC addicts into Chanel followers recently as well.
> 
> So...now that my drawers are cleaned of all other brands, and my long time ban is over, what do I need thats new and perfect???



The Le Volume Mascara is wonderful. I love it. There are two new quads. I love the colors but not life changing. There are 2 gift options from them ( gloss and nail polish sets). I believe there are new liners as well but I haven't tried them as I love Le Metier's Liquid Eye Liner.


----------



## Isabella Simone

December Chanel beauty event bought the ff:

1. Glossimer 347 allegories
2. Les 4 ombres 14 mystic eyes quadra eyeshadow
3. Crayon blond Clair eyebrow pencil
4. Correcteur perfection concealer 

And got a few freebies like the black chanel maquillage make up bag, the volume mascara, eye make up remover and the coco mademoiselle sample


----------



## jen_sparro

HeartMyMJs said:


> I am always getting dry spots using Chanel Perfection Lumiere.  Is anyone else having problem?



My sister has reasonably dry skin and it really emphasised her dry patches, you also have to work quickly as this can go powdery fast. I find using fingers with this foundation is the best. 

I didn't have any problems with Perfection Lumiere, I found it really nice, but a bit heavy on the coverage for my taste.


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Just picked up this limited edition gift bag with Les Deux Levres Scintillantes in Wild Rose (a muted mauve) and Spark,(a golden berry) as well as a mini Le Crayon Levres Precision Lip Definer in Nude inside. I also picked up a beautiful Les Tissages De Chanel in Tweed Pink.


----------



## mspera

blackeyedsusan said:
			
		

> Just picked up this limited edition gift bag with Les Deux Levres Scintillantes in Wild Rose (a muted mauve) and Spark,(a golden berry) as well as a mini Le Crayon Levres Precision Lip Definer in Nude inside. I also picked up a beautiful Les Tissages De Chanel in Tweed Pink.



Adorable little set!! I have been loving tweed pink lately and the wild rose Glossimer is sure very pretty. Congrats on this great purchase!


----------



## Needanotherbag

blackeyedsusan said:


> Just picked up this limited edition gift bag with Les Deux Levres Scintillantes in Wild Rose (a muted mauve) and Spark,(a golden berry) as well as a mini Le Crayon Levres Precision Lip Definer in Nude inside. I also picked up a beautiful Les Tissages De Chanel in Tweed Pink.



Very pretty!  The nude lip definer is an absolute must have!


----------



## Needanotherbag

auntie em said:


> The Le Volume Mascara is wonderful. I love it. There are two new quads. I love the colors but not life changing. There are 2 gift options from them ( gloss and nail polish sets). I believe there are new liners as well but I haven't tried them as I love Le Metier's Liquid Eye Liner.



The two quads are just so so for me, but the mascara I will definitely give a try!  My favorite is Sublime de Chanel...I have hubby pick me up several when he travels to Europe, but I have only one left in my stockpile!


----------



## gidramom

After I'd leaned Chanel had accidentally cancelled my order  I decided to go to Bergdorf to buy Le Volume de Chanel and possibly a new foundation. I thought the store would be full of people and I could just pick up the mascara and go. But they actually took time for me to do full makeup (except eyes off course) and I ended up coming home with Vitalumiere Aqua. It does have mixed review but I should say I love it. It still stays nicely after 8 hours since I left the store.


----------



## 19flowers

blackeyedsusan said:


> Just picked up this limited edition gift bag with Les Deux Levres Scintillantes in Wild Rose (a muted mauve) and Spark,(a golden berry) as well as a mini Le Crayon Levres Precision Lip Definer in Nude inside. I also picked up a beautiful Les Tissages De Chanel in Tweed Pink.




Tweed Pink is my *VERY FAVORITE *Chanel blush !!!


----------



## mspera

Hey ladies, 

All Cosmetics Wholesale is having a 20% off their entire site sale. (except MAC cosmetics) They only ship to the US. Code for 20% off is: cyber20.  Promo ends at midnight tonight, Pacific time zone.

There are a variety of lipsticks, glosses, polishes, face powders and blushes available.


----------



## OMG3kids

mspera said:
			
		

> Hey ladies,
> 
> All Cosmetics Wholesale is having a 20% off their entire site sale. (except MAC cosmetics) They only ship to the US. Code for 20% off is: cyber20.  Promo ends at midnight tonight, Pacific time zone.
> 
> There are a variety of lipsticks, glosses, polishes, face powders and blushes available.



Whaaa...????


----------



## jen_sparro

Ladies, do you think the Stardust JC blush is worth having? I'm tossing up whether to get it or not


----------



## auntie em

mspera said:
			
		

> Hey ladies,
> 
> All Cosmetics Wholesale is having a 20% off their entire site sale. (except MAC cosmetics) They only ship to the US. Code for 20% off is: cyber20.  Promo ends at midnight tonight, Pacific time zone.
> 
> There are a variety of lipsticks, glosses, polishes, face powders and blushes available.



I saw some Chanel, Dior and Guerlain on their site. Do you know if they are real?


----------



## Fayelin

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> Ladies, do you think the Stardust JC blush is worth having? I'm tossing up whether to get it or not



It's very very light. At first i wanted it very badly, but when the swatches came out and i tested it irl i skipped it because of that.
The shimmer is very pretty though, but i have a bit of irregular skin due to outbreaks in the past, ecspecially on my cheeks, so glitters and much shimmers are a no go for me.

But if you have a very pale (and even) skin it will show up better i think and then it's a beautifull light pink shade on your cheeks.


----------



## auntie em

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> Ladies, do you think the Stardust JC blush is worth having? I'm tossing up whether to get it or not



I am NC30 on MAC and have it. I can do without it as it is very sheer and sparkly. Very appropriate for the season though.


----------



## jen_sparro

Fayelin said:


> It's very very light. At first i wanted it very badly, but when the swatches came out and i tested it irl i skipped it because of that.
> The shimmer is very pretty though, but i have a bit of irregular skin due to outbreaks in the past, ecspecially on my cheeks, so glitters and much shimmers are a no go for me.
> 
> But if you have a very pale (and even) skin it will show up better i think and then it's a beautifull light pink shade on your cheeks.



I'm fair, but not very pale. I'm B20 in winter (Chanel foundation) and B30 in summer. I think I'll test it out at the counter first, thank you *Fayelin* and *Auntie Em* for your advice


----------



## miffy

jen_sparro said:


> Ladies, do you think the Stardust JC blush is worth having? I'm tossing up whether to get it or not



I really love mine. I'm quite pale so the color shows up on me as a light pink. It's pretty shimmery so if you like a bit of shine I say it's a go!


----------



## Maedi

jen_sparro said:


> Ladies, do you think the Stardust JC blush is worth having? I'm tossing up whether to get it or not



It is beautiful and festive and around here it is pretty much sold out. I wasn't going to buy it at first, then caved and love it. Do give it a try


----------



## lolakitten

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> Ladies, do you think the Stardust JC blush is worth having? I'm tossing up whether to get it or not



I have it & really like it! It's subtle yet sparkly & just what I'm in the mood for lately. It is however completely sold out here so hopefully you can find it


----------



## jen_sparro

lolakitten said:


> I have it & really like it! It's subtle yet sparkly & just what I'm in the mood for lately. It is however completely sold out here so hopefully you can find it



There's a few left in Aus and I have one in my shopping cart online


----------



## Suku

jen_sparro said:


> I'm fair, but not very pale. I'm B20 in winter (Chanel foundation) and B30 in summer. I think I'll test it out at the counter first, thank you *Fayelin* and *Auntie Em* for your advice



My skin is B20 and I've found that it works on top of a deeper colour if you want to add a little shimmer.  I'm fair-skinned enough for it to work on its own if I want a very subtle blush, though, too.


----------



## ramblingdoll

Ladies, is the mini collection called "Versailles de Chanel" out already in the US? I'm asking because you're always ahead of us in terms of products' releases hehe
It was due out on Dec. 1st here in Paris, exclusively at Cambon and Montaigne boutiques but I was told the collection was late....As usual.
I'm on the waiting list for the embossed champagne gold pink highlighter (well, looks like a gold pink) and can't wait! So I was wondering if one of you had the chance to see it IRL?


----------



## babyontheway

ramblingdoll said:
			
		

> Ladies, is the mini collection called "Versailles de Chanel" out already in the US? I'm asking because you're always ahead of us in terms of products' releases hehe
> It was due out on Dec. 1st here in Paris, exclusively at Cambon and Montaigne boutiques but I was told the collection was late....As usual.
> I'm on the waiting list for the embossed champagne gold pink highlighter (well, looks like a gold pink) and can't wait! So I was wondering if one of you had the chance to see it IRL?



Hi doll!  I am in the US and I haven't seen/ heard of this until now!!!  The highlighter looks amazing!  Please post if you get and I will see if I can get some info on release here


----------



## Bethc

ramblingdoll said:
			
		

> Ladies, is the mini collection called "Versailles de Chanel" out already in the US? I'm asking because you're always ahead of us in terms of products' releases hehe
> It was due out on Dec. 1st here in Paris, exclusively at Cambon and Montaigne boutiques but I was told the collection was late....As usual.
> I'm on the waiting list for the embossed champagne gold pink highlighter (well, looks like a gold pink) and can't wait! So I was wondering if one of you had the chance to see it IRL?



I haven't seen it yet, Saks does have spring in!  I'm going to check out  the Chanel boutique tomorrow.


----------



## -blank

http://www.beautyalmanac.com/article/Chanel-Chateau-de-Versailles-Makeup-Collection/1207

http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/12/...sailles-de-chanel-collection-info-photos.html


----------



## mspera

Bethc said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it yet, Saks does have spring in!  I'm going to check out  the Chanel boutique tomorrow.



Ahhh!! Dying to see the highlighter from spring!  report back on details if you can love! . I checked my Nordstrom today, but didn't see either collection -- just holiday and the new mascara (love!)


----------



## mspera

Absolutely LOVING Narcisse!!  Found it on Amazon for a great price!! Truly a fun, happy pink!! So happy to have it!


----------



## OMG3kids

mspera said:
			
		

> Absolutely LOVING Narcisse!!  Found it on Amazon for a great price!! Truly a fun, happy pink!! So happy to have it!



Love it!


----------



## misstrine85

Just got the Pirate lipstick today and I love it. Picture not color-accurate, unfortunately.


----------



## OMG3kids

misstrine85 said:
			
		

> Just got the Pirate lipstick today and I love it. Picture not color-accurate, unfortunately.



Very fun!!


----------



## mspera

misstrine85 said:
			
		

> Just got the Pirate lipstick today and I love it. Picture not color-accurate, unfortunately.



Really pretty!!  A fun pop of color!


----------



## bebeklein

misstrine85 said:


> Just got the Pirate lipstick today and I love it. Picture not color-accurate, unfortunately.



That's the same color Keira Knightley is wearing on the December cover of allure.  I just happened to be reading it today and fell in love with that color!

You have gorgeous eyes btw!


----------



## Isabella Simone

I love Pirate! It's a beautiful red with blue undertones. Anyone can wear this kind of red. Now I found the perfect red lipstick in Pirate.


----------



## mistikat

mspera said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> All Cosmetics Wholesale is having a 20% off their entire site sale. (except MAC cosmetics) They only ship to the US. Code for 20% off is: cyber20.  Promo ends at midnight tonight, Pacific time zone.
> 
> There are a variety of lipsticks, glosses, polishes, face powders and blushes available.



Actually, they ship internationally. I have bought from them and was very pleased.


----------



## Bethc

Here's my haul from the spring collection...


----------



## OMG3kids

Bethc said:
			
		

> Here's my haul from the spring collection...



Beautiful.


----------



## Fayelin

Wow! Nice haul! You are so lucky to be able to get it now.
Here in Europe i will have to wait at least till next month before i can buy it.
Have fun with the products and be sure to swatch and show


----------



## OMG3kids

Bethc said:
			
		

> Here's my haul from the spring collection...



I wanna hear what you think of the highlighter.


----------



## Cheryl

I just bought Raffinement the other day and its really beautiful in person.


----------



## mspera

OMG3kids said:


> I wanna hear what you think of the highlighter.



Me too!!  I was just about to ask if she had used it yet!

Congrats on your lovely purchases *Bethc*!!


----------



## Bethc

Thanks ladies!  I haven't tried the highlighter yet, i ill try to post some swatches tomorrow.


----------



## Maedi

Congratulations, Beth. I love your purchases and am curious about Raffinement. Enjoy!


----------



## KarlBear

Is Perfection Lumiere being discontinued?


----------



## BagloverBurr

I just bought le volume de chanel mascara....amazing!


----------



## KarlBear

^It's only available in black, right?


----------



## BagloverBurr

KarlBear said:
			
		

> ^It's only available in black, right?



Yeah only black. Its dark which I Love


----------



## G&Smommy

Bethc said:


> Here's my haul from the spring collection...



Beautiful!  I would love to see swatches of the highlighter and eye shadow quad.  I couldn't find any online yet.  Has anyone seen any online swatches of this collection?  I didn't even know it was available yet.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Neo007

G&Smommy said:


> Beautiful!  I would love to see swatches of the highlighter and eye shadow quad.  I couldn't find any online yet.  Has anyone seen any online swatches of this collection?  I didn't even know it was available yet.  Thanks for posting!



Best Things In Beauty has swatches of the highlighter up. Not sure I'm allowed to link to it, but will try - if this isn't allowed, please remove it for me Dear Mods (I can promise it's not my blog! - I wish !!!!)

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/12/chanel-poudre-signee-de-chanel-spring.html


----------



## G&Smommy

Neo007 said:


> Best Things In Beauty has swatches of the highlighter up. Not sure I'm allowed to link to it, but will try - if this isn't allowed, please remove it for me Dear Mods (I can promise it's not my blog! - I wish !!!!)
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/12/chanel-poudre-signee-de-chanel-spring.html



Thanks!


----------



## my4boys

Bethc said:
			
		

> Here's my haul from the spring collection...



Where did you get the Spring collection? My Lord and Taylor seems so slow. I really want to swatch that highlighter


----------



## Bethc

my4boys said:
			
		

> Where did you get the Spring collection? My Lord and Taylor seems so slow. I really want to swatch that highlighter



Saks NYC


----------



## Amaryllix

I can't wait until it shows up here - a gal at the Nordstrom counter I frequent said they were having a release event on Jan 5th. I'm assuming that's for Spring, as she didn't know anything more about it.


----------



## K.D.

Just bought my first Chanel mascara, Sublime de Chanel!


----------



## Needanotherbag

K.D. said:


> Just bought my first Chanel mascara, Sublime de Chanel!



It's the absolute best!


----------



## bem3231

Hey ladies! Just wondering what items are available in the US but not Canada that might be worth a look? I've got a shopping day in LA tomorrow. Thx!


----------



## JulieDiva

bem3231 said:


> Hey ladies! Just wondering what items are available in the US but not Canada that might be worth a look? I've got a shopping day in LA tomorrow. Thx!



 First off...you are sooo lucky!!  have fun!!

Second, as a Canadian who always has Chanel makeup on my list when traveling across border...I think we have the same things, just that ours are much more money.
I may be wrong though..but I never find anything different when i go.


----------



## lolakitten

bem3231 said:


> Hey ladies! Just wondering what items are available in the US but not Canada that might be worth a look? I've got a shopping day in LA tomorrow. Thx!




In Canada we have the Euro collection - the blushes & eye shadows are baked instead of pressed & our perfumes are made in France as opposed to the US. The glosssimers have a slightly different texture in the US - stickier. The colours are similar, but there are sometimes a few colours that we don't have or vice versa. We don't have those long wear glosses in Canada...


----------



## hannahsophia

I stopped by Saks NYC to check out the collection and was overall disappointed. The highlighter (and maybe it's just me) seems to highlight all the fine lines on my face and make me look older than I am (I'm 27 and do not even have lines.) The nail polishes were all true creams and boring. The quad was okay - very neutral. I would like a comparison between that and the dior holiday 2012.... I think they might be similar or Chanel might not be as frosty. They didn't have the dior to compare. The new liners were okay. The lilac seemed matte (saks nyc has terrible lighting_) Not a must have but am waiting to seem swatches and how others make it work on their eyes. The beige color had shimmer and I might purchase later on for under eyes. The brown (santal) was just your regular brown. It's very dark and a great alternative to black liner. It wasn't a must have or different but I like it a lot. I didn't play too much with the lipsticks since I couldn't really get a great sense of color with the lighting there. I did purchase the rosey gloss, Merveille.


----------



## LV Luvr

I normally use Double Perfection matte powder but I've noticed it's drying out my skin as I get older. Any suggestions on a foundation instead?  My skin is more dry than oily. TIA!


----------



## LV Luvr

Chanel lift lumière firming and smoothing fluid makeup ...has anyone tried it?


----------



## OMG3kids

LV Luvr said:
			
		

> Chanel lift lumière firming and smoothing fluid makeup ...has anyone tried it?



I haven't tried that one, but am loving the Perfection Lumiere!! I usually use a powder foundation as well, but perfection Lumiere has converted me. Try it.


----------



## Isabella Simone

OMG3kids said:
			
		

> I haven't tried that one, but am loving the Perfection Lumiere!! I usually use a powder foundation as well, but perfection Lumiere has converted me. Try it.



Same here. I love the Perfection Lumiere too!


----------



## OMG3kids

Isabella Simone said:
			
		

> Same here. I love the Perfection Lumiere too!


----------



## LV Luvr

I just don't want it to show dry patches


----------



## OMG3kids

LV Luvr said:
			
		

> I just don't want it to show dry patches



It doesn't. I have the exact same problem, and perfection Lumiere has never let me down.


----------



## 90046

No pics (yet), but some new purchases that I'm loving:

1) Rouge Allure in Pirate
    This is a blue-based red, picked it up for a party last Fri night
2) Rouge Allure in Exaltee w/ fuchsia lip liner - haven't worn yet, tried in-store and loved
3) Volum mascara (black) LOVE!  This stuff rocks!  I also used the mascara primer/base under it.  Works well!


----------



## trikhey_03

My first lipgloss from Chanel. I am not sure if I like it so far. I feel like its too sticky.


----------



## nyeb2tosq

Just bought the nail polish in pirate! Lovin this red!!


----------



## mspera

Bethc said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies!  I haven't tried the highlighter yet, i ill try to post some swatches tomorrow.



Hey Bethc - any chance you have had an opportunity to do swatches? I saw best things in beauty's pics, but was hoping for more. 

The beauty look book and cafe makeup are my 2 faves, so fingers crossed they will review soon!

Hope you are enjoying your purchases love!


----------



## Bethc

mspera said:
			
		

> Hey Bethc - any chance you have had an opportunity to do swatches? I saw best things in beauty's pics, but was hoping for more.
> 
> The beauty look book and cafe makeup are my 2 faves, so fingers crossed they will review soon!
> 
> Hope you are enjoying your purchases love!



I'm sorry, but by the time I get home from work, it's too dark. I will try for this weekend, I promise!

ETA: I found some swatches from The best things in beauty.
http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/12/chanel-raffinement-les-4-ombres-quadra.html


----------



## mspera

Thank you Beth. It was the highlighter I was curious about. I will cruise on over to Nordstrom to see if they have spring in yet


----------



## OMG3kids

mspera said:
			
		

> Thank you Beth. It was the highlighter I was curious about. I will cruise on over to Nordstrom to see if they have spring in yet



Roseville doesn't, not as of yesterday. Arden probably will though.  Enjoy!!


----------



## mspera

OMG3kids said:
			
		

> Roseville doesn't, not as of yesterday. Arden probably will though.  Enjoy!!



Thanks omg!! Love having a local Chanel lover here on the forum. No luck at Arden.  I even went into Macy's at Arden, and I do not care for Macy's! But, wanted to see/try on the highlighter irl. I was in and out of the store after a speedy circle around the Chanel counter there.


----------



## OMG3kids

mspera said:
			
		

> Thanks omg!! Love having a local Chanel lover here on the forum. No luck at Arden.  I even went into Macy's at Arden, and I do not care for Macy's! But, wanted to see/try on the highlighter irl. I was in and out of the store after a speedy circle around the Chanel counter there.



The Macy's here makes my palms sweaty. What's up with Macy's?!?! Anyway, I guess we'll be waiting a bit longer for our irl experiences. Oh well. It's possible that I will survive.


----------



## mspera

OMG3kids said:
			
		

> The Macy's here makes my palms sweaty. What's up with Macy's?!?! Anyway, I guess we'll be waiting a bit longer for our irl experiences. Oh well. It's possible that I will survive.



Hehe, I don't know.  I just can't put my finger on it. It's multiple things though! 

It is possible! We will survive. I am still working on my highlighter from last holiday - which I love!


----------



## bagfashionista

i've been hearing good things about chanel's foundations and want to try --

i have oily skin -- but dry as well .. does that make sense? I need something that won't look like an oil slick 3 hours later, but also will not make it look like i have dry rough skin...I want to look flawless, is that too much to ask for? :lolots:

want to get a general idea prior to going to the counter (as the SAs there may or may not know what they are talking about...which is another issue all together)

any recs?


----------



## nn21

Can you ladies tell me which counter offered the white makeup bag? Will be purchasing some chanel items, would love to get it also


----------



## OMG3kids

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> i've been hearing good things about chanel's foundations and want to try --
> 
> i have oily skin -- but dry as well .. does that make sense? I need something that won't look like an oil slick 3 hours later, but also will not make it look like i have dry rough skin...I want to look flawless, is that too much to ask for? :lolots:
> 
> want to get a general idea prior to going to the counter (as the SAs there may or may not know what they are talking about...which is another issue all together)
> 
> any recs?



I have oily skin with dry patches. Ugh. Anyway the Perfection Lumiere works wonderfully!!


----------



## trikhey_03

Getting addicted to Chanel cosmetics lol. 

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## OMG3kids

trikhey_03 said:
			
		

> Getting addicted to Chanel cosmetics lol.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Nice!!


----------



## JulieDiva

trikhey_03 said:


> Getting addicted to Chanel cosmetics lol.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Me too!!  I love your haul...which shades did you buy?


----------



## Needanotherbag

bagfashionista said:


> i've been hearing good things about chanel's foundations and want to try --
> 
> i have oily skin -- but dry as well .. does that make sense? I need something that won't look like an oil slick 3 hours later, but also will not make it look like i have dry rough skin...I want to look flawless, is that too much to ask for? :lolots:
> 
> want to get a general idea prior to going to the counter (as the SAs there may or may not know what they are talking about...which is another issue all together)
> 
> any recs?



I have oily skin, but use Retin A which gives me dry flakies at the same time.  Hands down the best foundation I have ever used is Vitalumiere Aqua.  I wear it year round, its buildable and lasts.  It's fabulous!


----------



## LV Luvr

Really bummed to see how much the facial lotions and creams have gone up. Almost double since I started buying it!


----------



## trikhey_03

JulieDiva said:
			
		

> Me too!!  I love your haul...which shades did you buy?



I got Rouge Coco Shine in Monte Carlo
Rouge Coco Mademoiselle
Rouge Allure Envoutante
And my favorite Concealer!


----------



## auntie em

So happy my local Neiman's got their Spring stock in store. 

Waterproof Eyeliner in Santal and Or Rose
Quadra in Raffinement
JC Blush in Frivole
RA Lip Color in Fantasque and Precieuse
RA Lip Gloss in Merveille and Attirance
Le Volume de Chanel Mascara Trial Size - HG as of the moment
Sublimage La Creme Trial Sizes in Texture Fine and Texture Supreme
Black Maquillage Cosmetic Bag (gift)





The highlighting powder is a beauty but I have to hold back because I'm not even done with Lumiere Sculptee de Chanel. I will probably get one of the RA Velvet and the other 2 RA Intense Lip Color plus the nail polishes as soon as my ban is over. Thank goodness for gift cards for allowing me to shop while on a ban. And thank you ladies for letting me share


----------



## jen_sparro

auntie em said:


> So happy my local Neiman's got their Spring stock in store.
> 
> Waterproof Eyeliner in Santal and Or Rose
> Quadra in Raffinement
> JC Blush in Frivole
> RA Lip Color in Fantasque and Precieuse
> RA Lip Gloss in Merveille and Attirance
> Le Volume de Chanel Mascara Trial Size - HG as of the moment
> Sublimage La Creme Trial Sizes in Texture Fine and Texture Supreme
> Black Maquillage Cosmetic Bag (gift)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1984358
> 
> 
> The highlighting powder is a beauty but I have to hold back because I'm not even done with Lumiere Sculptee de Chanel. I will probably get one of the RA Velvet and the other 2 RA Intense Lip Color plus the nail polishes as soon as my ban is over. Thank goodness for gift cards for allowing me to shop while on a ban. And thank you ladies for letting me share



What did you think of the new JC? Congrats on the fabulous haul!! 
I have a feeling this is going to be an expensive month or two as far as Chanel goes


----------



## auntie em

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> What did you think of the new JC? Congrats on the fabulous haul!!
> I have a feeling this is going to be an expensive month or two as far as Chanel goes



It looks scary on the pan but beautiful when used with a big fluffy brush compared to a blush brush. I use Chanel's Powder brush.


----------



## cupoftea91

I just purchased the Extrait gloss in Insolence #57.

I have a modest Chanel cosmetic collection but, I think as I always say when I post in this thread, I want (need!) more!

ETA: I wish Chanel in australia sold the makeup bags!


----------



## my4boys

I went to my counter a few times this week, I'm really loving the spring 2013 line


----------



## cupoftea91

@ my4boys, Mystic Eyes is my favourite!


----------



## Isabella Simone

My loot today at the Chanel Paris Event:

1. poudre douce soft pressed powder 20 perched tendre
2. Rouge allure luminous palpitante
3. Illusion d' ombré fantasme (waiting for order)
4. Sample size inimitable intense mascara
5. Sample coco mademoiselle
6. Sample hydra beauty serum


----------



## jennloveslv

*Please move this post if I posted in the wrong area*

A quick question for any one out there that may be lucky enough to own a Chanel hand held mirror (the ones you find at the cosmetic counter) from years ago. Does the mirror state where it was made on it or is there a reference number of any sort? I went to visit my Nordstrom's Chanel counter and they have removed the "CC" logo due to security purposes and my Macy's Chanel counter carries the new style hand held mirror.I couldn't find any info. on the mirror at Nordstrom's but a kind Chanel associate said that her mirror had identification on it. I'm so confused! If any one could be of service I'd so appreciative. I'm contemplating buying one online but I want to make sure it's authentic before paying. I've also posted the link under authenticate here. TIA!


----------



## Jaanoo

i have very oily skin .. i am in search for a powder foundation and i have heard the chanel mat lumiere luminous matte powder make up is very good ... can anyone confirm that and perhaps give me some recommendations ... 

thanks


----------



## Necromancer

I bought some concealer and some lip gloss yesterday:


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Necromancer said:
			
		

> I bought some concealer and some lip gloss yesterday:



Can you let me know how the concealer works?


----------



## Amaryllix

Mini-poll: how many of you lovely ladies keep the boxes your Chanel items come in? I ask in terms of space required, presentation, finding the color you want easily.. I think I may have outgrown my helmer... I've already gotten rid of the boxes for my eye and lip pencils as the color is pretty easy to ascertain on those. I'm also fairly determined to keep boxes for lip products as the little label on the bottom may not have the color name, just the number. 

I have some eyeshadow quads with no boxes and it annoys me that I have to flip them around to find out what color it is, but I'm trying very hard to resist using a label maker as I like the uninterrupted, shiny black. 

So (TL;DR)... does getting rid of boxes for your quads/blushes/powder make a difference in space and efficiency in finding the colors you want? Should I give into the label making?


----------



## palmbeachpink

nn21 said:


> Can you ladies tell me which counter offered the white makeup bag? Will be purchasing some chanel items, would love to get it also



it is part of the holiday 2012 collection - you can purchase on chanel.com....some stores may have it too but it is limited....

merry christmas everyone!!


----------



## miffy

Amaryllix said:


> Mini-poll: how many of you lovely ladies keep the boxes your Chanel items come in? I ask in terms of space required, presentation, finding the color you want easily.. I think I may have outgrown my helmer... I've already gotten rid of the boxes for my eye and lip pencils as the color is pretty easy to ascertain on those. I'm also fairly determined to keep boxes for lip products as the little label on the bottom may not have the color name, just the number.
> 
> I have some eyeshadow quads with no boxes and it annoys me that I have to flip them around to find out what color it is, but I'm trying very hard to resist using a label maker as I like the uninterrupted, shiny black.
> 
> So (TL;DR)... does getting rid of boxes for your quads/blushes/powder make a difference in space and efficiency in finding the colors you want? Should I give into the label making?



I actually keep most of my boxes. Lipsticks, blush/powders, eyeshadow are all in boxes. The pencils, mascaras, and lipglosses are kept out of boxes. I too find it easier in finding the colors faster and it helps me keep my makeup more organized. I don't have a huge stash of makeup so I don't really have space issues.


----------



## **Ann**

my4boys said:


> I went to my counter a few times this week, I'm really loving the spring 2013 line



Let us know how you like the highlighter please!


----------



## Samantha S

Amaryllix said:


> Mini-poll: how many of you lovely ladies keep the boxes your Chanel items come in? I ask in terms of space required, presentation, finding the color you want easily.. I think I may have outgrown my helmer... I've already gotten rid of the boxes for my eye and lip pencils as the color is pretty easy to ascertain on those. I'm also fairly determined to keep boxes for lip products as the little label on the bottom may not have the color name, just the number.
> 
> I have some eyeshadow quads with no boxes and it annoys me that I have to flip them around to find out what color it is, but I'm trying very hard to resist using a label maker as I like the uninterrupted, shiny black.
> 
> So (TL;DR)... does getting rid of boxes for your quads/blushes/powder make a difference in space and efficiency in finding the colors you want? Should I give into the label making?





I keep the Chanel boxes for eyeshadows only. I prefer to store it that way, it's also more easy to find the colour I want. For lipstick, mascara, eye liner and mascara I don't keep them in boxes.


----------



## TheJuicyDuchess

My Chanel quick make-up kit...=)


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hello! Does anybody know how Chanel's red lipsticks are? Thinking of getting some for a friend as a late Christmas gift. Thanks!


----------



## misstrine85

Yoshi1296 said:
			
		

> Hello! Does anybody know how Chanel's red lipsticks are? Thinking of getting some for a friend as a late Christmas gift. Thanks!



I'm in love with Pirate. I have a neutral-cold skintone


----------



## Maedi

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hello! Does anybody know how Chanel's red lipsticks are? Thinking of getting some for a friend as a late Christmas gift. Thanks!



They are fabulous! Rouge Coco Gabrielle and Rouge Allure Inimitable.


----------



## Amaryllix

Samantha S said:


> I keep the Chanel boxes for eyeshadows only. I prefer to store it that way, it's also more easy to find the colour I want. For lipstick, mascara, eye liner and mascara I don't keep them in boxes.





miffy said:


> I actually keep most of my boxes. Lipsticks, blush/powders, eyeshadow are all in boxes. The pencils, mascaras, and lipglosses are kept out of boxes. I too find it easier in finding the colors faster and it helps me keep my makeup more organized. I don't have a huge stash of makeup so I don't really have space issues.




Thanks ladies!!! I tried it out both ways and actually gave up my eyeshadow, blush and powder boxes (the last boxes to go). The extra room no boxes gave me was just WAY too tempting! 
It is a pain to find the colors now, but I plan on labeling them a la Cafe Makeup. I love how she did this, and the white on black labels won't be too out there for me!
http://cafemakeup.com/2012/04/08/organizing-makeup-labels/


----------



## Yoshi1296

Cool thanks!


----------



## cupoftea91

I recieved a box full of Chanel goodies from my parents for Christmas...Lait Douceur cleansing milk, an SPF 15 day cream plus Inimitable mascara (my favourite!) and Rogue Coco balm which Im not that impressed with.

Who here uses Chanel skincare?


----------



## CCmoiselleCC

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> i've been hearing good things about chanel's foundations and want to try --
> 
> i have oily skin -- but dry as well .. does that make sense? I need something that won't look like an oil slick 3 hours later, but also will not make it look like i have dry rough skin...I want to look flawless, is that too much to ask for? :lolots:
> 
> want to get a general idea prior to going to the counter (as the SAs there may or may not know what they are talking about...which is another issue all together)
> 
> any recs?



Hi-  you should talk to the SA.  I have oily skin and they recommend perfection lumiere for oily skin.  Vita lumiere has oil and won't help you. Their foundations are beautiful but do research on website and talk to SA to make sure you get best product. This is your skin weare talking about!


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

These are my Christmas Goodies!!!

I love them!!


----------



## Luv22119

Just came home with Rouge Coco Perlé & Légende and the Eyeliner in Santal


----------



## sjunky13

Ok, got the spring liners and yah, not impressed!!! So hard and no pigment and color pay off. Boo!


----------



## Yvonne Yuebaby

Dear All, this is my first join the thread. I'd like to buy a LE BOY LONG WALLET. May I know how much is it in Paris? Any sis can advise me ? Thanks


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^You'd be best to ask in the Chanel handbag forum, this is the cosmetics thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/


----------



## Needanotherbag

Does anyone use the loose powder?  I've always used the pressed, but am thinking of trying the loose...


----------



## beauty k addict

^it makes my skin oily after a few hours. i have better results with pressed powder


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

My new eyeshadow quad!! I am in love!!!


----------



## OMG3kids

Needanotherbag said:
			
		

> Does anyone use the loose powder?  I've always used the pressed, but am thinking of trying the loose...



It's wonderful!


----------



## OMG3kids

CrazyBagLady74 said:
			
		

> My new eyeshadow quad!! I am in love!!!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Needanotherbag

OMG3kids said:


> It's wonderful!



Is it really?  Should I get it along with a pressed powder to keep in my bag or is that overkill?


----------



## Prufrock613

Anymore opinions about the Poudre Signee highlighter?  I'm kind of waffling over this one.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Needanotherbag said:


> Is it really?  Should I get it along with a pressed powder to keep in my bag or is that overkill?



I agree!!  I have been using for a while.  One jar lasts me over a year!!


----------



## JulieDiva

Needanotherbag said:


> Is it really?  Should I get it along with a pressed powder to keep in my bag or is that overkill?



Chanels loose powder is amazing!!  Best ever.


----------



## JulieDiva

Prufrock613 said:


> Anymore opinions about the Poudre Signee highlighter?  I'm kind of waffling over this one.



IT is gorgeous...not too golden yellow, like many highlighters...more of a pinkish glow, which looks lovely.


----------



## nicci404

Prufrock613 said:


> Anymore opinions about the Poudre Signee highlighter?  I'm kind of waffling over this one.



I was in the same boat but passed on it. I didn't want to get it if I didn't love it. I got the one from Chantecaille instead (Les Pétales de Rose highlighter) - on my skintone/color, it looked better on me. The Chanel one is still pretty though, it had a little too much sparkle for me.


----------



## nicci404

looks like this is for summer


http://www.armocromia.com/2012/12/special-alert-chanel-summer-2013-make-up.html

I hope Nordstrom gets this in the summer, during that special sale..can't recall the name of it right now. 

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/01/...s-de-chanel-collection-info-promo-photos.html

I am curious about the blush.


----------



## auntie em

nicci404 said:
			
		

> looks like this is for summer
> 
> http://www.armocromia.com/2012/12/special-alert-chanel-summer-2013-make-up.html
> 
> I hope Nordstrom gets this in the summer, during that special sale..can't recall the name of it right now.
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/01/chanel-spring-2013-les-delices-de-chanel-collection-info-promo-photos.html
> 
> I am curious about the blush.



That Spring 2013 post from chicprofile is that asia exclusive? Because it's different from what was released here in the US.


----------



## cupoftea91

My bestie gifted me Rouge Allure in Romantic for Christmas. Its the perfect everyday neutral pink/berry 'my lips but better' colour.


----------



## TazHawk

auntie em said:


> So happy my local Neiman's got their Spring stock in store.
> 
> Waterproof Eyeliner in Santal and Or Rose
> Quadra in Raffinement
> JC Blush in Frivole
> RA Lip Color in Fantasque and Precieuse
> RA Lip Gloss in Merveille and Attirance
> Le Volume de Chanel Mascara Trial Size - HG as of the moment
> Sublimage La Creme Trial Sizes in Texture Fine and Texture Supreme
> Black Maquillage Cosmetic Bag (gift)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1984358
> 
> 
> The highlighting powder is a beauty but I have to hold back because I'm not even done with Lumiere Sculptee de Chanel. I will probably get one of the RA Velvet and the other 2 RA Intense Lip Color plus the nail polishes as soon as my ban is over. Thank goodness for gift cards for allowing me to shop while on a ban. And thank you ladies for letting me share



The Chanel Maquillage Black Makeup Bag is gorgeous! Can you tell me where you bought it from and how much it was? I couldn't find it on the Chanel website. I just found the white makeup bag which came with the lipglosses. Thanks!


----------



## palmbeachpink

TazHawk said:


> The Chanel Maquillage Black Makeup Bag is gorgeous! Can you tell me where you bought it from and how much it was? I couldn't find it on the Chanel website. I just found the white makeup bag which came with the lipglosses. Thanks!



i rec'd the same one and it is a GWP at neiman marcus - HTH


----------



## palmbeachpink

auntie em said:


> That Spring 2013 post from chicprofile is that asia exclusive? Because it's different from what was released here in the US.



I was in a chanel boutique and they told me they are now moving for all make up and skin care to be the same international....they told me the new colors are international....


----------



## palmbeachpink

cupoftea91 said:


> My bestie gifted me Rouge Allure in Romantic for Christmas. Its the perfect everyday neutral pink/berry 'my lips but better' colour.



what a sweet bestie! will have to check that color out, I purged a bunch of old make up and need some new things!

two questions:

how long do you keep your make up before tossing?

also, with the illusion d'ombre, what is the better gold, vision or apparance? was vision the new one? or do i wait for new gold? TIA!


----------



## Needanotherbag

HeartMyMJs said:


> I agree!!  I have been using for a while.  One jar lasts me over a year!!





JulieDiva said:


> Chanels loose powder is amazing!!  Best ever.





OMG3kids said:


> It's wonderful!



Ok, I'm sold...Have been planning to go splurge at the Chanel counter soon, so will add this to my list


----------



## TazHawk

palmbeachpink said:


> i rec'd the same one and it is a GWP at neiman marcus - HTH



Is there a minimum purchase required to receive the black makeup bag?


----------



## Amaryllix

Just got back from a MUA event at my local Chanel counter. I've been to one so many times there the national MUA artist recognizes me LOL. 

He did an amazing look with the spring collection, with the hot pink lip liner/lipstick. I would post a pic but all of our bathroom lighting is yellow and fades out the gorgeous colors. 

Some of my favorite ideas of his, definitely things I never would've thought of doing: 
1. He used the blush in Frivole to do (as he said) "a bit of 80s colorblocking" above my lid, to blend with the Raffinement quad
3. On top of the hot pink RAV + liner, he mixed the glossmiers Twinkle + Aragonite to create a lovely watermelon pink. Beautiful combo! 

As far as my haul went, I got the Spring highlighting powder, the face highlighter pen (he had a bajillion uses for them for me), the hot pink RAV + liner, and the blush in Frivole. I want to get the Raffinement quad + some other choices from the Spring line but I already went over budget today! Will have to save those for another haul.


----------



## Suku

palmbeachpink said:


> also, with the illusion d'ombre, what is the better gold, vision or apparance? was vision the new one? or do i wait for new gold? TIA!



Vision is much bolder and more dramatic - a very blingy gold.  Apparence (the latest one) is much more subtle and can be used as a lovely, glimmery neutral.  So it depends upon how much drama you want for your eyes.  

I'm not sure exactly what the new gold will look like, but I'll probably end up buying it as I love all of the Illusion d'Ombres.  It does sound as though it might veer towards the more subtle side of gold, I think, and might be a bit closer to Apparence than to Vision.


----------



## palmbeachpink

Suku said:


> Vision is much bolder and more dramatic - a very blingy gold.  Apparence (the latest one) is much more subtle and can be used as a lovely, glimmery neutral.  So it depends upon how much drama you want for your eyes.
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what the new gold will look like, but I'll probably end up buying it as I love all of the Illusion d'Ombres.  It does sound as though it might veer towards the more subtle side of gold, I think, and might be a bit closer to Apparence than to Vision.



thank you so much suku for your help! the pics I saw of the new one def look very similar to the apparence...

my SA at neiman told me to try abstraction (the pink one) on my cheeks! had never thought of that!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

TazHawk said:


> Is there a minimum purchase required to receive the black makeup bag?



I think it depends on the SA, but normally it would be around 100/150 at neiman's 

funny story - someone posted here a long time ago, nordies was doing a GWP - i was planning on getting a few things anyway, so I called and asked if they had a GWP, she said oh yes we are doing chanel bags, so I went + bought my goodies and she handed me a black chanel paper bag!! ha!


----------



## palmbeachpink

Amaryllix said:


> Just got back from a MUA event at my local Chanel counter. I've been to one so many times there the national MUA artist recognizes me LOL.
> 
> He did an amazing look with the spring collection, with the hot pink lip liner/lipstick. I would post a pic but all of our bathroom lighting is yellow and fades out the gorgeous colors.
> 
> Some of my favorite ideas of his, definitely things I never would've thought of doing:
> 1. He used the blush in Frivole to do (as he said) "a bit of 80s colorblocking" above my lid, to blend with the Raffinement quad
> 3. On top of the hot pink RAV + liner, he mixed the glossmiers Twinkle + Aragonite to create a lovely watermelon pink. Beautiful combo!
> 
> As far as my haul went, I got the Spring highlighting powder, the face highlighter pen (he had a bajillion uses for them for me), the hot pink RAV + liner, and the blush in Frivole. I want to get the Raffinement quad + some other choices from the Spring line but I already went over budget today! Will have to save those for another haul.



what a fun day at chanel!!  everything sounds so pretty! the watermelon lip color sounds amazing! have to try that!!


----------



## Prufrock613

nicci404 said:


> I was in the same boat but passed on it. I didn't want to get it if I didn't love it. I got the one from Chantecaille instead (Les Pétales de Rose highlighter) - on my skintone/color, it looked better on me. The Chanel one is still pretty though, it had a little too much sparkle for me.





JulieDiva said:


> IT is gorgeous...not too golden yellow, like many highlighters...more of a pinkish glow, which looks lovely.


Thank you for your comments
I'm going to pass, since I'm not swooning over it.  Knowing Chanel, there will be more to come in other collections.


----------



## auntie em

TazHawk said:
			
		

> The Chanel Maquillage Black Makeup Bag is gorgeous! Can you tell me where you bought it from and how much it was? I couldn't find it on the Chanel website. I just found the white makeup bag which came with the lipglosses. Thanks!



This was at Neiman Marcus Topanga (in Canoga Park, CA). The black makeup bag is actually a gift. There's no qualifying purchase and it's all in the discretion of the SA's.


----------



## auntie em

Amaryllix said:
			
		

> Just got back from a MUA event at my local Chanel counter. I've been to one so many times there the national MUA artist recognizes me LOL.
> 
> He did an amazing look with the spring collection, with the hot pink lip liner/lipstick. I would post a pic but all of our bathroom lighting is yellow and fades out the gorgeous colors.
> 
> Some of my favorite ideas of his, definitely things I never would've thought of doing:
> 1. He used the blush in Frivole to do (as he said) "a bit of 80s colorblocking" above my lid, to blend with the Raffinement quad
> 3. On top of the hot pink RAV + liner, he mixed the glossmiers Twinkle + Aragonite to create a lovely watermelon pink. Beautiful combo!
> 
> As far as my haul went, I got the Spring highlighting powder, the face highlighter pen (he had a bajillion uses for them for me), the hot pink RAV + liner, and the blush in Frivole. I want to get the Raffinement quad + some other choices from the Spring line but I already went over budget today! Will have to save those for another haul.



We should do a meetup at some of these events. Seriously the ppl at chanel know my face already.  Unfortunately I returned Frivole as liberte from Nars is a dupe


----------



## KarlBear

Is the Chanel covent garden pop-up store still open? If so, till when?


----------



## Suku

palmbeachpink said:


> my SA at neiman told me to try abstraction (the pink one) on my cheeks! had never thought of that!!



What a great idea!  I have Abstraction and will certainly try that.  Thanks for passing on the tip!

Abstraction is such a beautiful and flattering neutral, very pretty and easy to wear.


----------



## Amaryllix

auntie em said:
			
		

> We should do a meetup at some of these events. Seriously the ppl at chanel know my face already.  Unfortunately I returned Frivole as liberte from Nars is a dupe



I would love to do a meetup! I'm not sure if anyone is in my state though.  (I have yet to update my location on TPF, I'm actually in Utah now. *sadface* I wish I was still in SoCal, I miss NM!) 

Awwww, sorry to hear about the dupe. More money for other goodies!


----------



## Jaanoo

few days ago i bought the following:

- chanel mat lumiere in 70 pastel
- chanel powder blush in 70 tumulte
- chanel coco shine hydrating sheer lipshine color in 57 aventure

i would of ended up buying more but controlled myself lol which was hard


----------



## jen_sparro

My little sister is bringing two goodies home from Japan for me- RCS Sourire and RC Magnolia, and one of my closest friends is bringing home from the US, Chanel Eye Quads in Intuition and Kaska Beige...


----------



## blueorchid

Does anyone use perfection lumiere? I have combination to oily skin. I went to two different Chanel counters and one says its ok for my skin and the other says it will make me break out. Which is right?! I currently use mat lumiere.


----------



## OMG3kids

blueorchid said:
			
		

> Does anyone use perfection lumiere? I have combination to oily skin. I went to two different Chanel counters and one says its ok for my skin and the other says it will make me break out. Which is right?! I currently use mat lumiere.



I have combination. No breakouts from PL at all. I love it! Good luck.


----------



## nyeb2tosq

blueorchid said:


> Does anyone use perfection lumiere? I have combination to oily skin. I went to two different Chanel counters and one says its ok for my skin and the other says it will make me break out. Which is right?! I currently use mat lumiere.



I have combination skin and perfection lumiere is just perfect for me, i often having it on for the whole day, it doesnt wear out or gets oily, its just perfect.


----------



## Amaryllix

blueorchid said:
			
		

> Does anyone use perfection lumiere? I have combination to oily skin. I went to two different Chanel counters and one says its ok for my skin and the other says it will make me break out. Which is right?! I currently use mat lumiere.



I have combination as well, and my favorite SA will use Perfection Lumiere on me when I am looking for a foundation with more coverage (I typically use Vitalumiere Aqua). It's great! 

See if a counter will make you a sample if you don't want to commit to it just yet.


----------



## Isabella Simone

I agree ladies. I have been using perfection Lumiere for 3 months now and I also have combination skin and I have not experienced any break out at all. My face looks so fresh and natural looking. I am thankful to the Chanel make up artist for choosing the perfect shade for me. It helps to attend the chanel make up events to learn what's new with Chanel and at the same time to know how to put it on and what works best.


----------



## gidramom

I just got CC cream from Japan. It only comes with one shade; 20 Beige. Same shade as my Vitalumiere Aqua. I haven't tried yet, but it should be OK with my skin tone.
It was 6300 JPY for 1 oz.(tiny!) So it's about US$70. This is under their skin care line not makeup but Dior BB cream is $56 for 1.7 oz so I hope it will be around $50 when they release in US, if it happens.


----------



## OMG3kids

gidramom said:
			
		

> I just got CC cream from Japan. It only comes with one shade; 20 Beige. Same shade as my Vitalumiere Aqua. I haven't tried yet, but it should be OK with my skin tone.
> It was 6300 JPY for 1 oz.(tiny!) So it's about US$70. This is under their skin care line not makeup but Dior BB cream is $56 for 1.7 oz so I hope it will be around $50 when they release in US, if it happens.



Wow!


----------



## KarlBear

gidramom said:


> I just got CC cream from Japan. It only comes with one shade; 20 Beige. Same shade as my Vitalumiere Aqua. I haven't tried yet, but it should be OK with my skin tone.
> It was 6300 JPY for 1 oz.(tiny!) So it's about US$70. This is under their skin care line not makeup but Dior BB cream is $56 for 1.7 oz so I hope it will be around $50 when they release in US, if it happens.



Thanks for the info! Hope they will have it in more colors because this shade is too dark for me


----------



## gidramom

gidramom said:


> I just got CC cream from Japan. It only comes in one shade; 20 Beige. Same shade as my Vitalumiere Aqua. I haven't tried yet, but it should be OK with my skin tone.
> It was 6300 JPY for 1 oz.(tiny!) So it's about US$70. This is under their skin care line not makeup but Dior BB cream is $56 for 1.7 oz so I hope it will be around $50 when they release in US, if it happens.



I used the CC cream today. It's light weight and goes on smooth. Much lighter than BB creams(Skin79 and Hanskin) I've used before. I should say it's velvety semi-matte finish with medium coverage. It's enough to even out skin tone. I used concealer for my under eyes as I always do even with foundation. Feel very close to Vitalumiere Aqua. It stays longer than BB creams. (but of course I haven't tried all brands so maybe some are as good as this). SPF30 is a plus. Although the color matches my skin tone, the 20 Beige can be too light for many people.
Not sure about the benefits as I just started. It doesn't seem to give me any breakout so I'll keep using it and see if there is any positive effect... otherwise I'd just stay with my foundation.


----------



## bebeklein

gidramom said:


> I used the CC cream today. It's light weight and goes on smooth. Much lighter than BB creams(Skin79 and Hanskin) I've used before. I should say it's velvety semi-matte finish with medium coverage. It's enough to even out skin tone. I used concealer for my under eyes as I always do even with foundation. Feel very close to Vitalumiere Aqua. It stays longer than BB creams. (but of course I haven't tried all brands so maybe some are as good as this). SPF30 is a plus. Although the color matches my skin tone, the 20 Beige can be too light for many people.
> Not sure about the benefits as I just started. It doesn't seem to give me any breakout so I'll keep using it and see if there is any positive effect... otherwise I'd just stay with my foundation.



What's the SPF ingredients? physical or chemical? Thanks


----------



## gidramom

bebeklein said:


> What's the SPF ingredients? physical or chemical? Thanks



The label is in Japanese so I can't list all ingredients but I see Titanium Dioxide in the list so this means physical? 
Sorry but I don't really have knowledge of sunscreen ingredients. Are you allergic to something particular?


----------



## bebeklein

gidramom said:


> The label is in Japanese so I can't list all ingredients but I see Titanium Dioxide in the list so this means physical?
> Sorry but I don't really have knowledge of sunscreen ingredients. Are you allergic to something particular?



Thank you! Yes that's a physical one.  Not necessarily allergic, just a preference


----------



## KarlBear

I think all Chanel products with SPF have physical filters.

Does anyone know if Notorious is LE? Is it hard to get?


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I believe it was limited edition with the Fall collection, but some places may still have some if you look around


----------



## Lady Stardust

nicci404 said:


> looks like this is for summer


 I love the look of the Glossimers and nail lacquers! I definitely want to get Lilis, I love corals and Lili is my nickname! lol


----------



## bebeklein

misstrine85 said:


> Just got the Pirate lipstick today and I love it. Picture not color-accurate, unfortunately.



I bought pirate this weekend too and I love it!  Great color and formula!!


----------



## dolcerosa

Hi, I just purchased le blanc base, and 2 eyequads 1 is rose envolee and the other is eclosion.  I'm waiting for them to be shipped to me.  I'm very excited! Does anyone have any of these and can give me your opinions on them? Tia


----------



## jen_sparro

Could the ladies who bought/own Beryl (Stylo Yeux) give me their opinions on it? I'm thinking it could be a pretty day-time liner....


----------



## JA_UK

Haven't been on here in a while, had a little splurge at the counter Thursday evening!






























The sales lady also showed me the summer collection from her little black book, it looks amazing!!! She said it would be at nationwide counters (uk) 31st May!







KarlBear said:


> Is the Chanel covent garden pop-up store still open? If so, till when?



Apparently it's permanent now


----------



## KarlBear

^Great haul!

Thank you, I'm glad it's still open.

The couture show is in two days, can't wait to see the makeup.


----------



## jen_sparro

JA_UK said:


> Haven't been on here in a while, had a little splurge at the counter Thursday evening!



What a fantastic haul!!! How do you find the formula of Beryl?


----------



## JA_UK

jen_sparro said:


> What a fantastic haul!!! How do you find the formula of Beryl?



Thanks Jen, I find the formula of Beryl comparable with the Stila smudge sticks, just slightly harder in texture and not that easy to blend but still a nice eyeliner nonetheless. I will wear this in my inner corner to give more dimension


----------



## JA_UK

dolcerosa said:


> Hi, I just purchased le blanc base, and 2 eyequads 1 is rose envolee and the other is eclosion.  I'm waiting for them to be shipped to me.  I'm very excited! Does anyone have any of these and can give me your opinions on them? Tia


Enclosion is a very nice quad there was a makeup sheet that was on the US site that had some very nice looks with all colours in the quad and some of the single ES that came in the collection, I'll try and find it.  I think you'll really like it


----------



## dolcerosa

I'm still waiting for it.  I'm guessing I won't get it till Tuesday since Monday is a holiday.  I would love to see that page with the different looks if you could find it!  I can't wait to receive my goodies!


----------



## JA_UK

dolcerosa said:


> I'm still waiting for it.  I'm guessing I won't get it till Tuesday since Monday is a holiday.  I would love to see that page with the different looks if you could find it!  I can't wait to receive my goodies!



Here you go!


----------



## dolcerosa

JA_UK said:
			
		

> Here you go!



Thank you!  This will be very helpful! I was trying to google what you said to try and find it.  Nothing like this popped up.


----------



## MissNataliie

Has anyone tried the Illusion d'Ombre shadows? I'm loving Emerveillé. It looks like it would pair perfectly with mega lashes and smoky liner.


----------



## Isabella Simone

MissNataliie said:


> Has anyone tried the Illusion d'Ombre shadows? I'm loving Emerveillé. It looks like it would pair perfectly with mega lashes and smoky liner.



I'm such a fan of the illusion d" ombré shadows and emerveille is my fave! You can wear it everyday and you can go dramatic too! Enjoy it it'll be one of your makeup staples.


----------



## jen_sparro

MissNataliie said:


> Has anyone tried the Illusion d'Ombre shadows? I'm loving Emerveillé. It looks like it would pair perfectly with mega lashes and smoky liner.



I have Riviere and love it!! I love the IdO textures and colours. I'm planning on getting more of them  The textures are so easy to work with!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Finally received my loose powder, you all were right, it's amazing!!  So finely milled, does not settle into fine lines.


----------



## JA_UK

MissNataliie said:


> Has anyone tried the Illusion d'Ombre shadows? I'm loving Emerveillé. It looks like it would pair perfectly with mega lashes and smoky liner.



The are one of the best eyeshadows Chanel have produced in my opinion so I got all of them lol 



Isabella Simone said:


> I'm such a fan of the illusion d" ombré shadows and emerveille is my fave! You can wear it everyday and you can go dramatic too! Enjoy it it'll be one of your makeup staples.



I find them to be excellent I have very oily eyelids and can wear this without a primer and they don't crease!



jen_sparro said:


> I have Riviere and love it!! I love the IdO textures and colours. I'm planning on getting more of them  The textures are so easy to work with!



Riviere was the one that got away, but I managed to get the 2 exclusives blues and the lighter blue of the two is quite similar I think


----------



## Lady Stardust

MissNataliie said:


> Has anyone tried the Illusion d'Ombre shadows? I'm loving Emerveillé. It looks like it would pair perfectly with mega lashes and smoky liner.



I have 4 I absolutely love them! I like that you can use them lightly as bases or heavily as a full shadow


----------



## loubi_love

Just wanted to chime in with a great purchase from the 2013 spring collection...
I recently picked up *Stylo Yeux Waterproof Long-Lasting Eyeliner in Beryl* on the recommendation of my sweet Chanel makeup SA.  

I was initially like "ehh it looks okay"...but WOW does this really brighten up my eyes.  I use in in my waterline (bottom) and to highlight in the inner corners of my eyes.  It has a light lilac hue and it really brings out my green eyes.  My sister (who has brown eyes) uses it as well and it makes her eyes POP too.  For a nighttime look, I use this on my waterline and then use black (either kohl or liquid) to line my eyes and smudge it out. Y'all it's such a good combo.

I haven't seen too much coverage (both on Youtube, MakeupAlley, blogs, etc.) on this eyeliner so I didn't want those on TPF to miss such a great pick-up. It really takes both day/night looks to the next "brightness" level.


----------



## jen_sparro

loubi_love said:


> Just wanted to chime in with a great purchase from the 2013 spring collection...
> I recently picked up *Stylo Yeux Waterproof Long-Lasting Eyeliner in Beryl* on the recommendation of my sweet Chanel makeup SA.
> 
> I was initially like "ehh it looks okay"...but WOW does this really brighten up my eyes.  I use in in my waterline (bottom) and to highlight in the inner corners of my eyes.  It has a light lilac hue and it really brings out my green eyes.  My sister (who has brown eyes) uses it as well and it makes her eyes POP too.  For a nighttime look, I use this on my waterline and then use black (either kohl or liquid) to line my eyes and smudge it out. Y'all it's such a good combo.
> 
> I haven't seen too much coverage (both on Youtube, MakeupAlley, blogs, etc.) on this eyeliner so I didn't want those on TPF to miss such a great pick-up. It really takes both day/night looks to the next "brightness" level.



You've convinced me I need it  I was hoping someone would comment on Beryl. Getting it this week!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Hmmm... I'm seriously contemplating Beryl now too! Another thing to add to my spring collection wishlist


----------



## Suku

loubi_love said:


> Just wanted to chime in with a great purchase from the 2013 spring collection...
> I recently picked up *Stylo Yeux Waterproof Long-Lasting Eyeliner in Beryl* on the recommendation of my sweet Chanel makeup SA.
> 
> I was initially like "ehh it looks okay"...but WOW does this really brighten up my eyes.  I use in in my waterline (bottom) and to highlight in the inner corners of my eyes.  It has a light lilac hue and it really brings out my green eyes.  My sister (who has brown eyes) uses it as well and it makes her eyes POP too.  For a nighttime look, I use this on my waterline and then use black (either kohl or liquid) to line my eyes and smudge it out. Y'all it's such a good combo.
> 
> I haven't seen too much coverage (both on Youtube, MakeupAlley, blogs, etc.) on this eyeliner so I didn't want those on TPF to miss such a great pick-up. It really takes both day/night looks to the next "brightness" level.



That's really good to hear.  I just ordered it online last night, after watching a Lisa Eldridge video.  It certainly did seem to look great on her as a waterline lightener.  I'm looking forward to it even more now, having read your comments!  

I've also ordered the stylo in Santal and the Rouge Allure Velvet in La Favourite.  My SA has saved me the quad palette to pick up later this month.  I'm seriously considering Rouge Allure Captivante.  Whilst I love the swatches I've seen of L'Eclatante and the matching lip liner, I think I'll wait until I can try it out as it may well prove too bright for my complexion.


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Hmmm... I'm seriously contemplating Beryl now too! Another thing to add to my spring collection wishlist



It never ends does it?


----------



## OMG3kids

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> It never ends does it?



Nope!


----------



## loubi_love

jen_sparro said:


> You've convinced me I need it  I was hoping someone would comment on Beryl. Getting it this week!



You're going to love it! Use a "heavy hand" when applying...like 3-4 quotes for optimal brightness.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> It never ends does it?


LOL. No it doesn't, but I love it!!!


----------



## MissNataliie

Hi Ladies! I just bought my first Chanel beauty item: miroir double facettes! I think it's perfect for my first purchase. I'll post pics when I get it in the mail! 

Here's an image I found online:


----------



## flrich23

Hi Ladies,  does anyone know when the new Double Perfection Compacts will be in?  I checked in Nordstrom today and they weren't in yet.


----------



## misstrine85

MissNataliie said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies! I just bought my first Chanel beauty item: miroir double facettes! I think it's perfect for my first purchase. I'll post pics when I get it in the mail!
> 
> Here's an image I found online:



Great purchase. I bought it 1,5 year ago in Paris and have used it since


----------



## MissNataliie

misstrine85 said:


> Great purchase. I bought it 1,5 year ago in Paris and have used it since



I can't wait for it to arrive! Maybe some day I'll take it to Paris(:


----------



## misstrine85

MissNataliie said:
			
		

> I can't wait for it to arrive! Maybe some day I'll take it to Paris(:



I think that, some da, you and your mirror wilæ go to Paris


----------



## MissNataliie

misstrine85 said:


> I think that, some da, you and your mirror wilæ go to Paris



A girl can dream!!  (:


----------



## misstrine85

MissNataliie said:
			
		

> A girl can dream!!  (:



Definitely! I dream of visiting Rome again and visiting NY for the first time  none of which will happen in the near  future


----------



## MissNataliie

misstrine85 said:


> Definitely! I dream of visiting Rome again and visiting NY for the first time  none of which will happen in the near  future



Ohh I've never been to Rome. It seems like a beautiful place(: New York is just perfect. I have family that I visit there several times a year. It's everything you've probably seen on TV and more


----------



## dr.pepper

How much are the double mirrors? That would make great gifts. I always want to buy makeup for people, but I also feel it's personal, so that would be a great medium. 

Of course of everyone I've gifted with Chanel makeup odds and ends (because I usually don't know what people love/will use unless they're a very close friend) no one has complained! LOLZ! They love just seeing the bag, which is why I love giving a nail polish or lip product.


----------



## MissNataliie

dr.pepper said:


> How much are the double mirrors? That would make great gifts. I always want to buy makeup for people, but I also feel it's personal, so that would be a great medium.
> 
> Of course of everyone I've gifted with Chanel makeup odds and ends (because I usually don't know what people love/will use unless they're a very close friend) no one has complained! LOLZ! They love just seeing the bag, which is why I love giving a nail polish or lip product.



I bought mine on Chanel's website for $42. Hurry, they're limited edition!


----------



## milksway25

My purchases Dec-Jan. i bought d highlighter which i luv some skincare... then the holiday trio gift set is d smaller white box plus d make up brushes set is d bigger box. i love Chanel


----------



## Amaryllix

MissNataliie said:


> Hi Ladies! I just bought my first Chanel beauty item: miroir double facettes! I think it's perfect for my first purchase. I'll post pics when I get it in the mail!
> 
> Here's an image I found online:



Love it! I really want to get one. 



milksway25 said:


> My purchases Dec-Jan. i bought d highlighter which i luv some skincare... then the holiday trio gift set is d smaller white box plus d make up brushes set is d bigger box. i love Chanel



Amazing haul!! I'm still tempted by the makeup brushes set.


I've heard from Best Things in Beauty that the Versailles collection is available at Chanel boutiques. Not quite yet online (and I have no idea if they will be), but I did e-mail customer service to ask if it was going to be there. I hate dealing with Chanel boutiques for cosmetics, especially after being charged $20 for shipping. WTF.


----------



## hannahsophia

Picked up mouche de beaute illuminating powder today at chanel 57th! Love love love! Much more sparkly than I imagined.


----------



## hannahsophia

Also! Chanel 57 said that the Hong Kong collection ships out jan 28th! It has two nail polishes and a eyeshadow palette(5 not quad)


----------



## misstrine85

hannahsophia said:


> View attachment 2034867
> 
> 
> Picked up mouche de beaute illuminating powder today at chanel 57th! Love love love! Much more sparkly than I imagined.



Wow... Just wow!


----------



## misstrine85

MissNataliie said:


> Ohh I've never been to Rome. It seems like a beautiful place(: New York is just perfect. I have family that I visit there several times a year. It's everything you've probably seen on TV and more



Yeah, that's what I'm afraid of regarding NY. That I will truly love it, and then won't be satisfied with another city again 

You really should go to Rome, I really love it cos it's so beautiful, nice people (and amazing shops )


----------



## KarlBear

hannahsophia said:


> Also! Chanel 57 said that the Hong Kong collection ships out jan 28th! It has two nail polishes and a eyeshadow palette(5 not quad)



Exciting! One of the shades is Eastern Lights, any info on the other one??


----------



## jen_sparro

I went for a facial at Chanel today, loved the exfoliating gel so much! I'm quite friendly with the SA so she slipped a sweet little parfum sample and an eye gel sample in for me


----------



## sasha_rana

Looking for opinions! Trying to decide on an illuminating powder: 

Poudre Signee de Chanel, $68

Chanel Lumiere D'Artifices, $65


----------



## MissNataliie

sasha_rana said:


> Looking for opinions! Trying to decide on an illuminating powder:
> 
> Poudre Signee de Chanel, $68
> 
> Chanel Lumiere D'Artifices, $65



IMO, Poudre Signee is the prettiest high lighter I've ever seen. The color is GORGEOUS! I can't allow myself to buy it because I have around 3082 other highlighters :/


----------



## MissNataliie

misstrine85 said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm afraid of regarding NY. That I will truly love it, and then won't be satisfied with another city again
> 
> You really should go to Rome, I really love it cos it's so beautiful, nice people (and amazing shops )



That's exactly how I feel! Someday I hope I can live there!  

Ahh Rome sounds perfect!


----------



## sasha_rana

MissNataliie said:


> IMO, Poudre Signee is the prettiest high lighter I've ever seen. The color is GORGEOUS! I can't allow myself to buy it because I have around 3082 other highlighters :/



Thanks for the feedback! And it's limited edition too


----------



## milksway25

Amaryllix said:


> Love it! I really want to get one.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing haul!! I'm still tempted by the makeup brushes set.
> 
> 
> I've heard from Best Things in Beauty that the Versailles collection is available at Chanel boutiques. Not quite yet online (and I have no idea if they will be), but I did e-mail customer service to ask if it was going to be there. I hate dealing with Chanel boutiques for cosmetics, especially after being charged $20 for shipping. WTF.



Thanks. yes i so love Chanel anything. i cant seem to put myself on a break i thought i am banned with my purses but now i have been buying Chanel cosmetics and skincare. waah i just cant seem to stop myself.  hurry & grab d brush set before its gone. i think it's a good deal cause i love chanels brushes & if you buy it individually you'l prol pay more anyways...lolz. try the chanel.com they have free shipping & 2 free samples each order


----------



## milksway25

sasha_rana said:


> Looking for opinions! Trying to decide on an illuminating powder:
> 
> Poudre Signee de Chanel, $68
> 
> Chanel Lumiere D'Artifices, $65


 my vote goes to: poudre signee de Chanel. i have been using it non stop since i got it.


----------



## Amaryllix

sasha_rana said:


> Looking for opinions! Trying to decide on an illuminating powder:
> 
> Poudre Signee de Chanel, $68
> 
> Chanel Lumiere D'Artifices, $65



Another vote for Poudre Signee. Major gorg.  



milksway25 said:


> Thanks. yes i so love Chanel anything. i cant seem to put myself on a break i thought i am banned with my purses but now i have been buying Chanel cosmetics and skincare. waah i just cant seem to stop myself.  hurry & grab d brush set before its gone. i think it's a good deal cause i love chanels brushes & if you buy it individually you'l prol pay more anyways...lolz. try the chanel.com they have free shipping & 2 free samples each order



I calculated it when it first came out and it is exactly the same as buying those brushes separately, except you get the "free" case. I'm waffling over it as I already have the foundation brush (love!) and really don't want to spend the extra $$ to basically pay for the pouch. 

In regards to the Versailles collection, I both called and emailed chanel.com customer service and neither were helpful. Email thought I was talking about couture even though I specifically selected the Beauté option (*sigh*) and I still have no idea what the CSR on the phone was talking about. She said if chanel.com gets it they still have stock in their distribution warehouse (ooookay) and then something about spring/summer showing up in the boutique. Okay, not quite what I asked. I might have to hunker down for shipping.


----------



## Luv22119

I went to a Chanel MUA event at my local Saks. And I fell in love with so many products and came home with a few including the exfoliator which I love! And I love love my makeover!


----------



## fufu

I bought 3 pots of chanel illusion d'ombre eyeshadow in Mirifique, Fantasme and Epatant. 

Adore all 3 colors  

Mirifique: I totally adore using this as both eyeliner and shadow. Love the black with the sparkles. 

Fantasme: I use this to apply on top of matte eyeshadow to create the sparkling feel or apply close to the inner corner. Kinda too sparkly for brow bone area in my opinion. 

Epatant: I like to use this with matte brown eyeshadow  Pretty colour and I think it will suit any skintones. 

I applied these eyeshadows dry, will try applying it as wet next time.


----------



## sasha_rana

milksway25 said:


> my vote goes to: poudre signee de Chanel. i have been using it non stop since i got it.





Amaryllix said:


> Another vote for Poudre Signee. Major gorg.



Thanks for your two cents! I think I'm gonna pick it up as an early bday gift to myself


----------



## Luv22119

Just picked up the Mouche De Beaute illuminating powder. LOVE. It's such a gorgeous rose gold!


----------



## OMG3kids

Luv22119 said:
			
		

> Just picked up the Mouche De Beaute illuminating powder. LOVE. It's such a gorgeous rose gold!



Gorgeous!


----------



## gidramom

Has anyone got LES 4 OMBRES RAFFINEMENT #39?

I saw Lisa Eldridge on the offiicial Chanel channel and she was using the same one in the new Spring Collection video.
But the color looks different on the Chanel website. It looks more red than brown on my monitor. I don't need any neutral brown eye shadows but really like the reddish brown color on the website...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfNh8PHkfZE

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Eyeshadow-LES-4-OMBRES-89134?sku=136634


----------



## Isabella Simone

fufu said:


> I bought 3 pots of chanel illusion d'ombre eyeshadow in Mirifique, Fantasme and Epatant.
> 
> Adore all 3 colors
> 
> Mirifique: I totally adore using this as both eyeliner and shadow. Love the black with the sparkles.
> 
> Fantasme: I use this to apply on top of matte eyeshadow to create the sparkling feel or apply close to the inner corner. Kinda too sparkly for brow bone area in my opinion.
> 
> Epatant: I like to use this with matte brown eyeshadow  Pretty colour and I think it will suit any skintones.
> 
> I applied these eyeshadows dry, will try applying it as wet next time.



Great choices! I also use fantasme as highlighter on the cheeks as suggested by the Chanel make up artist. Maybe I should buy the Mirifique next time.


----------



## Amaryllix

Luv22119 said:


> Just picked up the Mouche De Beaute illuminating powder. LOVE. It's such a gorgeous rose gold!



Gorgeous!! Can't wait to get mine. 



gidramom said:


> Has anyone got LES 4 OMBRES RAFFINEMENT #39?
> 
> I saw Lisa Eldridge on the offiicial Chanel channel and she was using the same one in the new Spring Collection video.
> But the color looks different on the Chanel website. It looks more red than brown on my monitor. I don't need any neutral brown eye shadows but really like the reddish brown color on the website...



I haven't purchased it (yet) but a MUA did apply it on me at a Chanel event. Personally I thought it was a plumish brown theme overall. Temptalia and The Beauty Lookbook always have great swatches. I also love Cafe Makeup's swatches. 

So I called Chanel.com's customer service again this morning and FINALLY got someone who knew what they were talking about. According to her the Cruise collection is supposed to be online February 1st.


----------



## fufu

Isabella Simone: Sounds like an awesome idea to use Fantasme as highlighter on cheeks.


----------



## MissNataliie

Hi Ladies! I finally got my Miroir Double Facettes!  I love it; it's so perfect. Now I'm craving a lipstick or gloss, along with Illusion d'Ombre. This might be the start of my addiction... 

Here are some photos!


----------



## Maedi

Amaryllix said:


> Gorgeous!! Can't wait to get mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't purchased it (yet) but a MUA did apply it on me at a Chanel event. Personally I thought it was a plumish brown theme overall. Temptalia and The Beauty Lookbook always have great swatches. I also love Cafe Makeup's swatches.
> 
> So I called Chanel.com's customer service again this morning and FINALLY got someone who knew what they were talking about. According to her the Cruise collection is supposed to be online February 1st.



What will be in the Cruise Collection?


----------



## gidramom

Amaryllix said:


> I haven't purchased it (yet) but a MUA did apply it on me at a Chanel event. Personally I thought it was a plumish brown theme overall. Temptalia and The Beauty Lookbook always have great swatches. I also love Cafe Makeup's swatches.



Thank you for your input! I've checked the couple of sites. It looks gorgeous. I'll try to make time next week to check out in stores.




MissNataliie said:


> Hi Ladies! I finally got my Miroir Double Facettes!  I love it; it's so perfect. Now I'm craving a lipstick or gloss, along with Illusion d'Ombre. This might be the start of my addiction...
> 
> Here are some photos!



Congrats for your purchase! It looks lovely and quite useful. After all, who can resist Chanel?


----------



## MissNataliie

Not me! I received a few samples of lipsticks with it and I have fallen in love with them. (:


----------



## Amaryllix

Maedi said:


> What will be in the Cruise Collection?



It's a "fast-track" collection like Bleu Illusion de Chanel so it's tiny. There is the rose gold highlighter people have been posting the last couple of pages, a matte pink eyeshadow (rose favorite or something) and repromotes of Tendresse NP, Rose initiale (or was it rose petale? no matter) JC blush and Evasion RCS. 



gidramom said:


> Thank you for your input! I've checked the couple of sites. It looks gorgeous. I'll try to make time next week to check out in stores.
> 
> Congrats for your purchase! It looks lovely and quite useful. After all, who can resist Chanel?



You're quite welcome! I was planning to pick it up at the event but got distracted by the RAV in l'eclatante and the matching lip liner/pencil. 

Chanel lippies are the best!!!


----------



## mochaccino

Maedi said:


> What will be in the Cruise Collection?



My Nordstrom SA said the Versailles de Chanel cruise makeup collection pieces (Mouche de Beauté Illuminating Powder and Chanel Ombre Essentielle Soft Touch Eyeshadow in Rose Favorite) were super limited though and that her studio only got 7 each. You might need to call a studio to reserve if you are interested!


----------



## jen_sparro

Amaryllix said:


> Chanel lippies are the best!!!



So true!!


----------



## Amaryllix

mochaccino said:


> My Nordstrom SA said the Versailles de Chanel cruise makeup collection pieces (Mouche de Beauté Illuminating Powder and Chanel Ombre Essentielle Soft Touch Eyeshadow in Rose Favorite) were super limited though and that her studio only got 7 each. You might need to call a studio to reserve if you are interested!



That limited? Yikes. I might want to call a boutique tomorrow and not wait for chanel.com.



jen_sparro said:


> So true!!


 I just can't get enough of any of them.


----------



## jen_sparro

Amaryllix said:


> That limited? Yikes. I might want to call a boutique tomorrow and not wait for chanel.com.
> 
> 
> I just can't get enough of any of them.



What did you think of L'Eclatante & Rubellite? I'm going to play with them on wednesday but trying to decide beforehand which RAV(s) I should get  I kinda love La Favourite too...

It's going to be an expensive collection for me... and summer is looking just as bad


----------



## OMG3kids

MissNataliie said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies! I finally got my Miroir Double Facettes!  I love it; it's so perfect. Now I'm craving a lipstick or gloss, along with Illusion d'Ombre. This might be the start of my addiction...
> 
> Here are some photos!



Very nice!


----------



## Suku

jen_sparro said:


> What did you think of L'Eclatante & Rubellite? I'm going to play with them on wednesday but trying to decide beforehand which RAV(s) I should get  I kinda love La Favourite too...
> 
> It's going to be an expensive collection for me... and summer is looking just as bad



I usually wear fairly neutral lip colours but was tempted by La Favourite and ordered it online.  It is absolutely stunning.  You can dab it on gently to give a more subtle look but it's fantastic at full-on strength, too.  True to the name, it has now become my favourite lipstick!  

I'd guess that maybe La Favourite is the more wearable of the 2 new Velvets across a range of skintones.

I'm also eager to try L'Eclatante and Rubellite.  I'll be popping to my usual Chanel counter early this week to try them out (and everything else in the Collection!)


----------



## Amaryllix

jen_sparro said:


> What did you think of L'Eclatante & Rubellite? I'm going to play with them on wednesday but trying to decide beforehand which RAV(s) I should get  I kinda love La Favourite too...
> 
> It's going to be an expensive collection for me... and summer is looking just as bad



I love them both. I haven't had a chance to wear them since the Chanel event here (maybe this week I shall!). I thought I had a pic showing my makeup after 15 hours of wear, including the lippie, but realized I had taken it off after eating dinner and didn't feel like dealing with a touch up. Damn. Next time I wear it I will take a pic. 

I just nabbed the regular RAs from the spring collection but for some reason didn't grab La Favorite. Oops. I did swatch it while swinging by Nordstrom on Friday and it is a must have... But I need to hunt down the DCed RAVs first, as they are easily my first or second favorite lippie formula from Chanel. 

Maaaaan I am going to be *so* broke after summer...


----------



## Maedi

Amaryllix said:


> It's a "fast-track" collection like Bleu Illusion de Chanel so it's tiny. There is the rose gold highlighter people have been posting the last couple of pages, a matte pink eyeshadow (rose favorite or something) and repromotes of Tendresse NP, Rose initiale (or was it rose petale? no matter) JC blush and Evasion RCS.
> 
> 
> 
> You're quite welcome! I was planning to pick it up at the event but got distracted by the RAV in l'eclatante and the matching lip liner/pencil.
> 
> Chanel lippies are the best!!!



Thank you


----------



## Luv22119

Does anyone have the Stardust blush? What do you think about it?


----------



## nicci404

MissNataliie said:


> Hi Ladies! I finally got my Miroir Double Facettes!  I love it; it's so perfect. Now I'm craving a lipstick or gloss, along with Illusion d'Ombre. This might be the start of my addiction...
> 
> Here are some photos!


Nice! I use mine everyday too. I heard they are supposed to come out w/a limited edition in dark red...If it does, I gotta get it!


----------



## Suku

Luv22119 said:


> Does anyone have the Stardust blush? What do you think about it?



It's beautiful but very subtle.  I think that it shows up far better on paler skin than it would on dark, though.  So your complexion may well be a factor in making a decision whether to buy.  I still think that it might give a pretty, very slight shimmer on dark skin.  My skin's pretty pale and I certainly like it.


----------



## fufu

and so I splurge about on make up and this time on Chanel  

Bought: 

Perfection Lumiere foundation in 12 Beige Rose 

Correcteur Perfection Long Lasting Concealer in 10 Beige Clair 

Chanel Rouge Coco Hydrating Creme Lip Colour in 31 Cambon


----------



## Amaryllix

Luv22119 said:


> Does anyone have the Stardust blush? What do you think about it?



I agree with suku- it's a beautiful color. You may have to build more if you aren't fair. (I'm also pretty fair so it appears easily on me.)



fufu said:


> and so I splurge about on make up and this time on Chanel
> 
> Bought:
> 
> Perfection Lumiere foundation in 12 Beige Rose
> 
> Correcteur Perfection Long Lasting Concealer in 10 Beige Clair
> 
> Chanel Rouge Coco Hydrating Creme Lip Colour in 31 Cambon



Great selections! Let me know how you like it all.


----------



## keodi

hannahsophia said:


> View attachment 2034867
> 
> 
> Picked up mouche de beaute illuminating powder today at chanel 57th! Love love love! Much more sparkly than I imagined.



Lovely! I can't find it online, is it an in store purchase?


----------



## mochaccino

keodi said:


> Lovely! I can't find it online, is it an in store purchase?



It's supposed to be a boutique- and studio-only item, not to mention very limited. Maybe you should call to reserve if you're interested


----------



## Amaryllix

I'm trying to do a crazy thing and make a comprehensive list of all Chanel JCs (and then later quads) for all of us crazy collectors. I might need your help in editing/adding to my list. 

I might have a draft of JCs tonight.


----------



## Fayelin

(Also posted on the Chanel Nail Board)

Quick!! Read the news on this website!!!    

http://edelich.com/makeup/2013/01/chanel-new-launches-2013/


----------



## Amaryllix

Fayelin said:


> (Also posted on the Chanel Nail Board)
> 
> Quick!! Read the news on this website!!!
> 
> http://edelich.com/makeup/2013/01/chanel-new-launches-2013/



Omggggggg the summer 2013 promo shot. *drooooooool*


----------



## Isabella Simone

fufu said:


> and so I splurge about on make up and this time on Chanel
> 
> Bought:
> 
> Perfection Lumiere foundation in 12 Beige Rose
> 
> Correcteur Perfection Long Lasting Concealer in 10 Beige Clair
> 
> Chanel Rouge Coco Hydrating Creme Lip Colour in 31 Cambon



Perfection Lumiere and correcteur are my favorite chanel products! You'll enjoy it as well.


----------



## sohsoh

I just bought the chanel perfection lumiere && the chanel poudre universelle pressed powder, but now I'm wondering whether I should switch out and exchange the powder for their illuminating powder.

Do anyone know if its any good?


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Amaryllix said:


> Omggggggg the summer 2013 promo shot. *drooooooool*



Yes, the summer eye shadows look gorgeous!!! I finally made my choices from the Spring collection. Did not get every thing but not a bad Chanel haul...


----------



## Amaryllix

blackeyedsusan said:


> Yes, the summer eye shadows look gorgeous!!! I finally made my choices from the Spring collection. Did not get every thing but not a bad Chanel haul...



Great choices!!! You've really captured the essentials! 

I still need to get the RAE...


----------



## jen_sparro

blackeyedsusan said:


> Yes, the summer eye shadows look gorgeous!!! I finally made my choices from the Spring collection. Did not get every thing but not a bad Chanel haul...



Very nice!! 
I've bought from the Spring collection so far-
Fracas and Emprise polishes.
All three eyeliners (obsessed with Or Rose!)

Planning on purchasing quite a few more things tomorrow (pacing myself right? )


----------



## KarlBear

Fayelin said:


> (Also posted on the Chanel Nail Board)
> 
> Quick!! Read the news on this website!!!
> 
> http://edelich.com/makeup/2013/01/chanel-new-launches-2013/



Thank you so much!!

The compact looks really promising.  Also excited about the brush, hope there will be more to come!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

I am loving the Spring 2013 collection!
I've gotten Fracas & Emprise. Sable Emouvant duo, Attirance gloss. Then went back & got Santal & Beryl liners!! I think I'm going to pick up RAV La Favorite too


----------



## Suku

KarlBear said:


> Thank you so much!!
> 
> The compact looks really promising.  Also excited about the brush, hope there will be more to come!



My usual Chanel MUA was telling me about these yesterday and she raved about the powder foundation compact.  Apparently, it's much nicer on the skin than mineral foundation as it's not supposed to settle in pores.  She said that it gives the skin a beautiful, lightweight, dewy, glowing effect.

She was also laughing about the promo pics for the Summer Collection eye make-up as they've used 10 or so different products for it.  As she said it, looks amazing but can you imagine how long it would take to apply!

I'm not sure when they will come out, but there are also cream blushes on the way at some point.  My MUA was so excited about those!

Interesting to see that Provocation has made it from FNO to general release.  The nail varnish in the Summer promo pic (is it Bel-Argus?) looks amazing.


----------



## Suku

LeVernis Addict said:


> I I think I'm going to pick up RAV La Favorite too



Oh yes, you must!  It's just beautiful.


----------



## Maedi

Suku said:


> My usual Chanel MUA was telling me about these yesterday and she raved about the powder foundation compact.  Apparently, it's much nicer on the skin than mineral foundation as it's not supposed to settle in pores.  She said that it gives the skin a beautiful, lightweight, dewy, glowing effect.
> 
> She was also laughing about the promo pics for the Summer Collection eye make-up as they've used 10 or so different products for it.  As she said it, looks amazing but can you imagine how long it would take to apply!
> 
> I'm not sure when they will come out, but there are also cream blushes on the way at some point.  My MUA was so excited about those!
> 
> Interesting to see that Provocation has made it from FNO to general release.  The nail varnish in the Summer promo pic (is it Bel-Argus?) looks amazing.



I thought the compact was a powder not a powder foundation. The latter would be more enticing


----------



## Suku

Maedi said:


> I thought the compact was a powder not a powder foundation. The latter would be more enticing



Yes, this is something a bit different for Chanel.  I don't like mineral foundation on my skin but my MUA seemed to think that this new Chanel product would be much more suitable for me.  Apparently, it's okay for fairly dry skin - as long as there is no flakiness.  I'm intrigued!

I can't remember exactly as she couldn't find the dates and will have to check for me but I think it may be arriving in the UK in March - so possibly even sooner in the US.


----------



## Fayelin

More info now with colour indications of the new collections! 


http://vvasilina.com/razveddannye-leto-chanel/


----------



## LeVernis Addict

^ Looking forward to these new collections! Thanks for the info 

I bought my first ever Rouge Allure Velvet today. La Favorite. I'm in love with it!


----------



## KarlBear

LeVernis Addict said:


> ^ Looking forward to these new collections! Thanks for the info
> 
> I bought my first ever Rouge Allure Velvet today. La Favorite. I'm in love with it!



That's a beautiful shade! Have you seen Lisa Eldrige's latest Chanel video? She created a really nice look using La Favorite.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

^ I love her videos  It's her fault I went back for the Beryl liner & then La Favorite LOL!


----------



## Suku

Fayelin said:


> More info now with colour indications of the new collections!
> 
> 
> http://vvasilina.com/razveddannye-leto-chanel/



Fantastic!  Thank you!


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> ^ I love her videos  It's her fault I went back for the Beryl liner & then La Favorite LOL!



Lisa is responsible for most of my make-up obsessions LOL, I'm still trying to track down the Estee Lauder Bronze Sands Quint she used in a video... 

I have a $20 Myer giftcard, to spend it on Accessoire or something else that takes my fancy?


----------



## Amaryllix

I love Lisa too! 


Man, I wish I had a Chanel boutique close by. I hate waiting for Chanel.com and I really, really don't want to pay $25 for shipping. Ridiculous.


----------



## Amaryllix

jen_sparro said:


> Lisa is responsible for most of my make-up obsessions LOL, I'm still trying to track down the Estee Lauder Bronze Sands Quint she used in a video...
> 
> I have a $20 Myer giftcard, to spend it on Accessoire or something else that takes my fancy?



Have you purchased any of the RAVs yet?


----------



## jen_sparro

Amaryllix said:


> Have you purchased any of the RAVs yet?



Not yet... I'm trying them on today


----------



## palmbeachpink

Amaryllix said:


> I love Lisa too!
> 
> 
> Man, I wish I had a Chanel boutique close by. I hate waiting for Chanel.com and I really, really don't want to pay $25 for shipping. Ridiculous.



it's free shipping btw!


----------



## Maedi

Suku said:


> Yes, this is something a bit different for Chanel.  I don't like mineral foundation on my skin but my MUA seemed to think that this new Chanel product would be much more suitable for me.  Apparently, it's okay for fairly dry skin - as long as there is no flakiness.  I'm intrigued!
> 
> I can't remember exactly as she couldn't find the dates and will have to check for me but I think it may be arriving in the UK in March - so possibly even sooner in the US.



I am definitely intrigued. Don't like mineral foundations or any mineral make- up either. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Amaryllix

palmbeachpink said:


> it's free shipping btw!



From the boutique it's $25. D: I just have to be patient. Darn Chanel.com.


----------



## milksway25

cant wait for the new summer collection colors sounds really pretty


----------



## fufu

I am so in love with Chanel rouge coco hydrating lip colour in cambon. Received compliments. Now I know why so many ladies like Chanel lipstick.


----------



## Lady Stardust

fufu said:


> I am so in love with Chanel rouge coco hydrating lip colour in cambon. Received compliments. Now I know why so many ladies like Chanel lipstick.



Cambon is my all time favorite lipstick! It's my perfect red like it was made for my skintone lol


----------



## Suku

Some release dates for those of us in the UK:-

Les Beiges (this is the one with the powder foundation and new brush) on 15 March
Rouge Coco/Shine + the nail collection which includes Starlet, etc on 5 April
Le Volume Mascara in black, blue and purple on 3 May
Summer 2013 Collection on 3 May


----------



## Amaryllix

Suku said:


> Some release dates for those of us in the UK:-
> 
> Les Beiges (this is the one with the powder foundation and new brush) on 15 March
> Rouge Coco/Shine + the nail collection which includes Starlet, etc on 5 April
> Le Volume Mascara in black, blue and purple on 3 May
> Summer 2013 Collection on 3 May



Great to hear! Hopefully we in the US can extrapolate a little for our release dates. (And this is definitely good news for my wallet to recover!) 

Finally tracked down Beryl and the RAV in La Ravissante!


----------



## missjenny2679

Hey ladies! Can any of you tell me where I can (or if I can) buy a replacement puff for my loose powder?  I tried asking at my counter, but half of the time a Chanel MA is not even there...so they're clueless.


----------



## Amaryllix

missjenny2679 said:


> Hey ladies! Can any of you tell me where I can (or if I can) buy a replacement puff for my loose powder?  I tried asking at my counter, but half of the time a Chanel MA is not even there...so they're clueless.



Maybe try Chanel's customer service line? I'm not sure if they would provide any replacements but it is probably your best bet as a launching point. A caveat, however: they are oftentimes just as clueless as the counter. It depends on who you get.


----------



## Suku

Amaryllix said:


> Great to hear! Hopefully we in the US can extrapolate a little for our release dates. (And this is definitely good news for my wallet to recover!)
> 
> Finally tracked down Beryl and the RAV in La Ravissante!



There didn't seem to be anything about Taboo nail varnish in my favourite Chanel SA's black book, though, unfortunately.  I wonder if anyone knows anything yet about how and when that will be released?

Beryl is incredible.  I'm addicted to it and wear it all the time now.  Well done on finding La Ravissante.  I've never seen it in real life but the modelling and swatch pics I've seen on blogs make it look like such a gorgeous colour.

Enjoy wearing them!


----------



## Suku

missjenny2679 said:


> Hey ladies! Can any of you tell me where I can (or if I can) buy a replacement puff for my loose powder?  I tried asking at my counter, but half of the time a Chanel MA is not even there...so they're clueless.



I'm in the UK, not the US, so it may be different.  However, the Chanel MUAs and SAs over here always seem to use a powder puff to shield your face whilst applying your makeup.  If you know a nice, friendly one, I'm sure they'd happily give one to you.


----------



## MissNataliie

Hi Ladies! I need help finding a lipstick. I'm looking for a rosy, my lips but better, shade. Something that would easily go with smoky eyes. Thank you!


----------



## Amaryllix

Suku said:


> There didn't seem to be anything about Taboo nail varnish in my favourite Chanel SA's black book, though, unfortunately.  I wonder if anyone knows anything yet about how and when that will be released?
> 
> Beryl is incredible.  I'm addicted to it and wear it all the time now.  Well done on finding La Ravissante.  I've never seen it in real life but the modelling and swatch pics I've seen on blogs make it look like such a gorgeous colour.
> 
> Enjoy wearing them!



I haven't asked my dear friend at a Chanel counter... Next time I see her I'll see if she has any info. 

I can't wait to try Beryl! I'm too lazy to go out today (and too lazy to justify a face of makeup while just doing laundry) but I may play around with Beryl anyway. If all else fails there's always tomorrow.  

I wanted to get La Ravissante at my local counter but they didn't have it. I swatched it on my hand and stared at it all night... And ordered it through Nordstrom's iPhone app (quick and painless!) as my husband browsed at a local gaming shop. It's a gorgeous color, just up my alley. I cannot wait to get it to help me combat the rest of this dreary winter. I'm a little sad that it's been discontinued.

I had a less than stellar experience at Nordstrom last night while trying to get Beryl, but as the story I typed out was long and ranty, I deleted it. The service from the first salesperson was abysmal. That's what I get for not going when my friend is working. I need to stop being impatient and worry things will sell out a day before I get there.


----------



## Amaryllix

MissNataliie said:


> Hi Ladies! I need help finding a lipstick. I'm looking for a rosy, my lips but better, shade. Something that would easily go with smoky eyes. Thank you!



Hi there! Do you have a favorite Chanel lippie formula? (I.e., Rouge Coco Shine, Rouge Coco, Rouge Allure, Rouge Allure Velvet)


----------



## MissNataliie

Amaryllix said:


> Hi there! Do you have a favorite Chanel lippie formula? (I.e., Rouge Coco Shine, Rouge Coco, Rouge Allure, Rouge Allure Velvet)



The only one I've tried is Rouge Allure, and I love it! It's long lasting & I love the sheen it gives.


----------



## Amaryllix

MissNataliie said:


> The only one I've tried is Rouge Allure, and I love it! It's long lasting & I love the sheen it gives.



I was originally going to suggest the RA Seduisante, but I finally tried it on myself and its probably much brighter than you're looking for. Unfortunately that's the only RA I have. For swatches for the new RA (Seduisante is one of them), I recommend here: http://cafemakeup.com/2012/09/01/chanel-rouge-allure-luminous-intense-lipsticks-swatches/

How pigmented are your lips? How do you feel about matte lipsticks? My lips are fairly rosy naturally so I've always liked the RAV La Caline for a rosy, MLBB. It may be a tad bit dark for a true MLBB, but it depends on your lips' pigmentation. I'm crazy about the RAV formula so that's the one type of Chanel lippie I have the most of. 

I'm a little loathe to provide a swatch of a lippie that may not be readily available but I took a pic of my hand swatches, borrowing my husband's daytime lamp. For skin color reference, I'm around a B or BR10 in Vitalumiere aqua.





Vertical swatch: RCS in Effrontee
Top to bottom: RC in Magnolia (LE), RAV in La Caline, RA in Seduisante, and RAV in L'Infidele (this one was released for FNO 2012, and I can't remember if its still on Chanel.com or not).

Any of those about what you're looking for? If I should be leaning towards a different tone let me know, it's a bit easier to track down some swatches for you (but those are the ones I find rosy and personally closer to MLBB in my stash). It's weird, Seduisante pulls a lot brighter on my lips than on my hand.


----------



## MissNataliie

Amaryllix said:


> I'm a little loathe to provide a swatch of a lippie that may not be readily available but I took a pic of my hand swatches, borrowing my husband's daytime lamp. For skin color reference, I'm around a B or BR10 in Vitalumiere aqua.
> 
> Vertical swatch: RCS in Effrontee
> Top to bottom: RC in Magnolia (LE), RAV in La Caline, RA in Seduisante, and RAV in L'Infidele (this one was released for FNO 2012, and I can't remember if its still on Chanel.com or not).
> 
> Any of those about what you're looking for? If I should be leaning towards a different tone let me know, it's a bit easier to track down some swatches for you (but those are the ones I find rosy and personally closer to MLBB in my stash). It's weird, Seduisante pulls a lot brighter on my lips than on my hand.



I love Suduisante! I've seen swatches of it and seen it on others, but I was never drawn to it. I love it on your hand though! I guess I'll have to go to a boutique to see it on me before buying since it shows up brighter on your lips than shown. Thank you so much for the swatches! I'm writing down all of the names right now


----------



## Amaryllix

MissNataliie said:


> I love Suduisante! I've seen swatches of it and seen it on others, but I was never drawn to it. I love it on your hand though! I guess I'll have to go to a boutique to see it on me before buying since it shows up brighter on your lips than shown. Thank you so much for the swatches! I'm writing down all of the names right now



It's my pleasure! Thanks for giving me a chance to play with my stash on a housework-laden Sunday.  

I was a little surprised Seduisante pulled brighter on my lips, especially after seeing swatches on other people/blogs. To me it was close to rivaling the new L'Eclatante (the hot pink RAV lipstick from spring 2013) in brightness! Very odd. I'll play with it again later and let you know. (Seduisante definitely spoke to me first out of the new RAs, so I had to get it first.)


----------



## maggielvcat

Amaryllix- it is very interesting for me to see RCS Effrontee on your hand. I recently ordered this from Chanel.com. I saw this in a store a month or so ago and liked it but they were out of stock when I went back. It was available on Chanel.com and when I received it the color appeared totally different. It was a very light sheer pink-alot like Boy. When I saw it in the store it looked exactly like the swatch on your hand. Luckily there was free return shipping and I returned it. It should be a nice-bright better than your lips color. Have you ever heard of this happening anyone??


----------



## Lady Stardust

Amaryllix said:


> Hi there! Do you have a favorite Chanel lippie formula? (I.e., Rouge Coco Shine, Rouge Coco, Rouge Allure, Rouge Allure Velvet)


  Mine is Rouge Coco.  It's actually my favorite lipstick formula for any brand.  On me they always last a really long time and are very moisturizing


----------



## Amaryllix

maggielvcat said:


> Amaryllix- it is very interesting for me to see RCS Effrontee on your hand. I recently ordered this from Chanel.com. I saw this in a store a month or so ago and liked it but they were out of stock when I went back. It was available on Chanel.com and when I received it the color appeared totally different. It was a very light sheer pink-alot like Boy. When I saw it in the store it looked exactly like the swatch on your hand. Luckily there was free return shipping and I returned it. It should be a nice-bright better than your lips color. Have you ever heard of this happening anyone??



I did build the color on my hand as it (I think 4-5 swipes) as it is very sheer. Typical of RCS. I have heard of someone ordering an RCS and it arriving not as expected, you are the second person I can think of. Ironically I think the color for the first person was Boy. (Was that anyone here on the forum?)



Lady Stardust said:


> Mine is Rouge Coco.  It's actually my favorite lipstick formula for any brand.  On me they always last a really long time and are very moisturizing



I love Rouge Coco too! Beautiful color range. I hope to get more soon.


----------



## Amaryllix

Ladies, the COLLECTION MAQUILLAGE CROISIÈRE DE CHANEL is finally available on Chanel.com!! Go go go! 

Just placed my order. It wasn't there this morning!


----------



## Sweet Fire

I ordered the Mouche de Beauté Illuminating Powder. I'm so glad I didn't cave and buy the powder in the Spring collection. I'm pretty sure I'll like Mouche a lot more.


----------



## Luv22119

Sweet Fire said:


> I ordered the Mouche de Beauté Illuminating Powder. I'm so glad I didn't cave and buy the powder in the Spring collection. I'm pretty sure I'll like Mouche a lot more.



You will! I've been wearing the Mouche for a few weeks and I LOVE it. It's so gorgeous on the skin!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Luv22119 said:


> You will! I've been wearing the Mouche for a few weeks and I LOVE it. It's so gorgeous on the skin!



How do you choose to wear it?


----------



## Luv22119

Sweet Fire said:


> How do you choose to wear it?



I wear it on the apples of my cheeks then a light dusting over my whole face. It gives off a really pretty rose gold sparkle that's not too obvious.


----------



## dez669

Im soooo happy with what my husband got me from the CHANEL spring collection. Im loving everything especially the illuminating powder!
Here's a few pics for you makeup lovers&hearts;


----------



## Lady Stardust

^Nice picks! I'm still contemplating the highlight powder


----------



## dez669

Thanks  im in love with the highlighter, its shimmery and looks really cute when the light hits your face.


----------



## cocokarlie

I'm trying to decide if I want Mouche de Beauté Illuminating Powder - it looks gorgeous (the design too), but $80 is making me hesitate. I don't usually use a highlighter, so I'm not sure if it's worth it. Thoughts?


----------



## Luv22119

cocokarlie said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want Mouche de Beauté Illuminating Powder - it looks gorgeous (the design too), but $80 is making me hesitate. I don't usually use a highlighter, so I'm not sure if it's worth it. Thoughts?



I have it and for me it's totally worth it. It's a gorgeous rose gold that sparkles when the light hits it. It's definitely very unique.


----------



## jen_sparro

Would someone be able to tell me if the two Rouge Allure Velvets that were released this Spring are LE or permanent? L'eclatante is sold out in my state and I want it badly!


----------



## dez669

jen_sparro said:


> Would someone be able to tell me if the two Rouge Allure Velvets that were released this Spring are LE or permanent? L'eclatante is sold out in my state and I want it badly!



La favourite and L'eclatante are limited edition. Have you tried searching on line?


----------



## jen_sparro

dez669 said:


> La favourite and L'eclatante are limited edition. Have you tried searching on line?



I'll be able to find it online I'm sure! Just wanted to know so I don't wait too long... they weren't listed as LE on the make-up sheet which is what confused me.


----------



## Suku

dez669 said:


> La favourite and L'eclatante are limited edition. Have you tried searching on line?



Although they might have sold out for the moment, due to popular demand, my SA told me that they weren't limited edition.  Mind you, I'm in the UK so it may be different in the US?


----------



## dez669

jen_sparro said:


> I'll be able to find it online I'm sure! Just wanted to know so I don't wait too long... they weren't listed as LE on the make-up sheet which is what confused me.



Oh... well I have L'eclatante and I love it! Its such a beautiful color and looks lovely on the lips! Im waiting to wear it for valentines day  Im sure you'll find both lipsticks online.


----------



## dez669

Suku said:


> Although they might have sold out for the moment, due to popular demand, my SA told me that they weren't limited edition.  Mind you, I'm in the UK so it may be different in the US?



Hmmm... thats weird because online it says limited edition?


----------



## dez669

dez669 said:


> Oh... well I have L'eclatante and I love it! Its such a beautiful color and looks lovely on the lips! Im waiting to wear it for valentines day  Im sure you'll find both lipsticks online.



I checked online for the lipsticks and the ones you asked about aren't limited edition however Fantasque and precious are.


----------



## jen_sparro

dez669 said:


> I checked online for the lipsticks and the ones you asked about aren't limited edition however Fantasque and precious are.



Cool, thanks for double-checking!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Would someone be able to tell me if the two Rouge Allure Velvets that were released this Spring are LE or permanent? L'eclatante is sold out in my state and I want it badly!



I believe that both of the new RAV's are permanent additions here. I know that La Favorite definately is & am pretty sure that L'eclatante was also.
Obviously it's a popular colour!


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> I believe that both of the new RAV's are permanent additions here. I know that La Favorite definately is & am pretty sure that L'eclatante was also.
> Obviously it's a popular colour!



Apparently it flew off the counter in WA! I tried La Favorite on yesterday... it's quite orange/bright on me, not sure if it'll come home with me but L'Eclatante is  a definite


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I feel like counters get very limited stock of items and that's why they sell out so fast. I never have good luck when I buy in person they're always sold out of something I want so now I pretty much stick to online shopping


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> Apparently it flew off the counter in WA! I tried La Favorite on yesterday... it's quite orange/bright on me, not sure if it'll come home with me but L'Eclatante is  a definite


I had the opposite  L'Eclatante was almost neon on me & La Favorite is still very bright but much more wearable. Amazing how it changes depending on your skin tone. Both gorgeous bright summery colours. Fingers crossed you track one down


----------



## nessquik

cocokarlie said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want Mouche de Beauté Illuminating Powder - it looks gorgeous (the design too), but $80 is making me hesitate. I don't usually use a highlighter, so I'm not sure if it's worth it. Thoughts?



I'm a bit hesitant on getting it, too. It's $90 down here. I use highlighters, though, but I have two that are taking forever for me to get through, hence why I'm hesitant. 

But I know I will regret missing out on it. So eh, might as well go for it. I played with it instore - it's very pretty, and unlike my other highlighters, it blend effortlessly into your skin to give you a nice glow.


----------



## Luv22119

Does anyone here have Exaltee? I'm considering purchasing it and would like a few opinions on it. Thanks


----------



## jdragonx3

Luv22119 said:


> Does anyone here have Exaltee? I'm considering purchasing it and would like a few opinions on it. Thanks


I have Exaltee.  It's a beautiful dark pink-fuchsia color. I think it looks very high fashion and classy, even though it's bold!

chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/cms2export/Site1Files/file61046/spring2013_1_collection.jpg
^ Can someone tell me what's the lipstick on the model? I've tried googling it but I'm getting different answers...


----------



## Amaryllix

jdragonx3 said:


> I have Exaltee.  It's a beautiful dark pink-fuchsia color. I think it looks very high fashion and classy, even though it's bold!
> 
> chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/cms2export/Site1Files/file61046/spring2013_1_collection.jpg
> ^ Can someone tell me what's the lipstick on the model? I've tried googling it but I'm getting different answers...



I believe it's L'Eclatante. 

Eta: yup. http://cafemakeup.com/2013/01/15/chanel-rouge-allure-velvet-leclatante-review-swatches-and-look/


----------



## jen_sparro

jdragonx3 said:


> I have Exaltee.  It's a beautiful dark pink-fuchsia color. I think it looks very high fashion and classy, even though it's bold!
> 
> chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/cms2export/Site1Files/file61046/spring2013_1_collection.jpg
> ^ Can someone tell me what's the lipstick on the model? I've tried googling it but I'm getting different answers...



It's Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet L'Eclatante, it's absolutely stunning and it's my next purchase (once I find it, it's sold out where I live) 

Oops, Amaryllix beat me to it


----------



## crosses

Ran out of my Vitalumière aqua and finally picked up the compact version of it. I hope the consistency isn't to thick for spring/summer. Plus, I like the fact that you just have to buy refills.


----------



## 19flowers

crosses said:


> Ran out of my Vitalumière aqua and finally picked up the compact version of it. I hope the consistency isn't to thick for spring/summer. Plus, I like the fact that you just have to buy refills.




I love the VA compact -- I use the Chanel foundation brush to apply for a very light coverage...


----------



## Amaryllix

crosses said:


> Ran out of my Vitalumière aqua and finally picked up the compact version of it. I hope the consistency isn't to thick for spring/summer. Plus, I like the fact that you just have to buy refills.



Seconding the love! And I'll have to try the foundation brush with it.


----------



## mspera

crosses said:


> Ran out of my Vitalumière aqua and finally picked up the compact version of it. I hope the consistency isn't to thick for spring/summer. Plus, I like the fact that you just have to buy refills.



I didn't know refills were available. Very exciting. Where did you find them?


----------



## Luv22119

Does anyone have Rouge Coco in Caractere? I recently purchased it and it makes me look sick   which is weird because all the swatches I've seen of it it pulls a pinky plum. And my coloring isn't that much different than many bloggers (light medium and warm). Pity it looks grey on me I really wanted to love it.


----------



## jen_sparro

Luv22119 said:


> Does anyone have Rouge Coco in Caractere? I recently purchased it and it makes me look sick   which is weird because all the swatches I've seen of it it pulls a pinky plum. And my coloring isn't that much different than many bloggers (light medium and warm). Pity it looks grey on me I really wanted to love it.



Oh no  Are you more pink or yellow toned? I don't have it but I'll try it on tomorrow in store and see... perhaps try a pinky blush with it to see if that brightens your look?

Do any ladies know if I can purchase the US quad formulations anywhere online? My friend brought me back Intuition (US version) and I'm completely obsessed!! She couldn't find Kaska Beige (I NEED it)... which I'm desperately searching for.


----------



## Luv22119

jen_sparro said:


> Oh no  Are you more pink or yellow toned? I don't have it but I'll try it on tomorrow in store and see... perhaps try a pinky blush with it to see if that brightens your look?
> 
> Do any ladies know if I can purchase the US quad formulations anywhere online? My friend brought me back Intuition (US version) and I'm completely obsessed!! She couldn't find Kaska Beige (I NEED it)... which I'm desperately searching for.



I am more yellow toned I think. I exchanged it today for Rouge Allure Exaltee. Love it! 

There are some NIB Kaska Beige quads on eBay. One listing ships worldwide.


----------



## Amaryllix

jen_sparro said:


> Do any ladies know if I can purchase the US quad formulations anywhere online? My friend brought me back Intuition (US version) and I'm completely obsessed!! She couldn't find Kaska Beige (I NEED it)... which I'm desperately searching for.



See if any of the department stores will ship to you - I just purchased Kaska Beige from Saks.com (in-store stock posting) not too long ago. If not, try eBay but be careful about authenticity. 

It's amazing what the stores still have in stock. I'm tracking down a particular older blush (that goes for above retail on eBay NIP!) as we speak.


----------



## jen_sparro

Amaryllix said:


> See if any of the department stores will ship to you - I just purchased Kaska Beige from Saks.com (in-store stock posting) not too long ago. If not, try eBay but be careful about authenticity.
> 
> It's amazing what the stores still have in stock. I'm tracking down a particular older blush (that goes for above retail on eBay NIP!) as we speak.



Thank you *Amaryllix* and *Luv22*, I'm not sure if I can convince the US stores to send them to Australia, but I'll try! The difference in formula is huge really, the US ladies are so lucky  Even the SAs I was talking to in store today were saying how much they preferred the US eye quads!!

I wore my Or Rose (eyeliner) today, it blends in with my skin but is really brightening, and it wears really well. Can't wait to see which blush it is *Amaryllix*!


----------



## Amaryllix

jen_sparro said:


> Thank you Amaryllix and Luv22, I'm not sure if I can convince the US stores to send them to Australia, but I'll try! The difference in formula is huge really, the US ladies are so lucky  Even the SAs I was talking to in store today were saying how much they preferred the US eye quads!!
> 
> I wore my Or Rose (eyeliner) today, it blends in with my skin but is really brightening, and it wears really well. Can't wait to see which blush it is Amaryllix!



I sadly spent 30 min on the phone calling different Neimans for Mocha JC (as online chat had said there were three stores that still had it)and none of those stores had it or would check another store when one of those three stores wouldn't pick up the darn phone. Sigh. So my search continues. I miss being near a NM  I might try Saks in store, or suck it up and order it from a reseller. Bah, I hate paying over retail. 

US stores may be more likely to ship eyeshadow and powders as they aren't haz-mat (like NP) but I've obviously never tried. I've heard some online storefronts will ship overseas.... I'll keep an eye out for online only retailers that sell the square pans, but it's pretty rare. 

You inspired me to break out the Or Rose liner this morning! It's so pretty, I love rose gold. (I would've pulled out Mouche de Beauté for fun but I'm still terrified of ruining the design.)


----------



## Luv22119

What is everyone's favorite Chanel lipstick? Mine is Rouge Coco in Legende. Such a pretty pink!


----------



## MissNataliie

Luv22119 said:


> What is everyone's favorite Chanel lipstick? Mine is Rouge Coco in Legende. Such a pretty pink!



Mine is Rouge Allure in Incandescente. It's the perfect red lipstick! It's very warm, too. Almost orange!


----------



## Bethc

My 2 new highlighters, I haven't played with them yet.


----------



## jen_sparro

Luv22119 said:


> What is everyone's favorite Chanel lipstick? Mine is Rouge Coco in Legende. Such a pretty pink!



It's a struggle to choose, but probably Rouge Coco Magnolia- easy to wear pretty pink!


----------



## nessquik

Bethc said:


> My 2 new highlighters, I haven't played with them yet.



So pretty together! I got the one on the left just yesterday.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Luv22119 said:


> What is everyone's favorite Chanel lipstick? Mine is Rouge Coco in Legende. Such a pretty pink!



Mine is Rouge Coco Shine - En Vogue. I'm trying to save it for special occasions now... I hate it when you fall in love with a LE item!


----------



## myworld

Bethc said:


> My 2 new highlighters, I haven't played with them yet.



i prefer poudre signee over mouche compact as signee doesn't emphasis skin texture overly and it highlights the skin in most subtle way. But they are both gorgeous on the eyes aren't they?


----------



## myworld

Luv22119 said:


> What is everyone's favorite Chanel lipstick? Mine is Rouge Coco in Legende. Such a pretty pink!



too many to mention...i'm definitely getting more of those new formula soon to be launched lipsticks from summer 13.


----------



## jen_sparro

I just ordered Rouge Allure Joyeuse on ebay this afternoon. It looks like such a stunning pink, I have a slight obsession with soft pink lipsticks :shame:


----------



## Maedi

jen_sparro said:


> I just ordered Rouge Allure Joyeuse on ebay this afternoon. It looks like such a stunning pink, I have a slight obsession with soft pink lipsticks :shame:



I have been wearing RA Joyeuse non-stop for the past four weeks. It is IMO the perfect pink, wearable, soft, not too light and illuminating. You'll love it. The only problem I have had with this one and its sister is that the lipstick broke off - and that just doesn't happen w/Chanel lipsticks.


----------



## jen_sparro

Maedi said:


> I have been wearing RA Joyeuse non-stop for the past four weeks. It is IMO the perfect pink, wearable, soft, not too light and illuminating. You'll love it. The only problem I have had with this one and its sister is that the lipstick broke off - and that just doesn't happen w/Chanel lipsticks.



It broke off?! Eek! Did it happen immediately or after a few uses?


----------



## Maedi

jen_sparro said:


> It broke off?! Eek! Did it happen immediately or after a few uses?



I don't remember exactly but it happened way too early. Hope it won't happen with yours.


----------



## jen_sparro

Maedi said:


> I don't remember exactly but it happened way too early. Hope it won't happen with yours.



Well now at least it won't be a total surprise if it does break off  Thanks for letting me know! Fingers crossed it doesn't happen.


----------



## milksway25

Gifts fr d Hubby 4 vday... Coco Mademoiselle twist & spray Eau de Parfum & body lotion. Rouge coco Gabrielle. D rest is my makeup, brushes & skincare collection. almost everything Chanel


----------



## Myrkur

milksway25 said:


> Gifts fr d Hubby 4 vday... Coco Mademoiselle twist & spray Eau de Parfum & body lotion. Rouge coco Gabrielle. D rest is my makeup, brushes & skincare collection. almost everything Chanel



How much was that brush set? I saw it in the drawer in the store today, not on display, but didn't really bother to ask how much it was...


----------



## Myrkur

I bought coco rouge pirate, le volume de chanel mascara and hydramax + active nutrition cream today!


----------



## milksway25

Myrkur said:
			
		

> How much was that brush set? I saw it in the drawer in the store today, not on display, but didn't really bother to ask how much it was...



It was 235 i believe. its stil available online. It d 5 brushes with d holder...


----------



## nyeb2tosq

Hi guys, how do you guys decide on which powder you're gonna go for?? Im currently using the poudre libre n matt lumiere, and im very happy with both, which makes me curious about the new double perfection lumiere. 

I have only recently converted to chanel makeup, n it drives me crazy how amazing their products are!


----------



## blackeyedsusan

The Hong Kong De Chanel Collection is now available on chanel.comThere is a gorgeous Ombres Matelasses eyeshadow palette and two Le Vernis shades...Western Light and Eastern Light. I bought them all!!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Yes that quad looks yummy!

I got the quad and West light Le Vernis.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I bought the new makeup in 40 beige.  It's a little light but a great product it cost 55$.   I also ordered eastern light nail polish on phone from Chanel.


----------



## cocokarlie

jen_sparro said:


> Do any ladies know if I can purchase the US quad formulations anywhere online? My friend brought me back Intuition (US version) and I'm completely obsessed!! She couldn't find Kaska Beige (I NEED it)... which I'm desperately searching for.



it's not the US formula, but I bought Kaska beige in Hong Kong a while back. I think the beauty boutiques still have it though if you really want the quad despite the formula. I've only ever actually used the baked formula before. I really like Kaska beige though!


----------



## Sweet Fire

I canceled my order because I forgot the quad formula would be different and I didn't like the swatches of the nail polish I saw on-line. 

I also returned the highlighter because I didn't like the texture.

Me and Chanel are now divorced but the mascara is still my HG.


----------



## YEANETT

I need help girls.. Which are the best red shades in Chanel lipsticks? I need to find a good one for me this Saturday. I was planing to go by NM or SAKS to try a few.. Any advice? TIA to all


----------



## misstrine85

YEANETT said:
			
		

> I need help girls.. Which are the best red shades in Chanel lipsticks? I need to find a good one for me this Saturday. I was planing to go by NM or SAKS to try a few.. Any advice? TIA to all



Pirate is amazing, imo.


----------



## YEANETT

misstrine85 said:


> Pirate is amazing, imo.



Thank you


----------



## CCmoiselleCC

YEANETT said:


> I need help girls.. Which are the best red shades in Chanel lipsticks? I need to find a good one for me this Saturday. I was planing to go by NM or SAKS to try a few.. Any advice? TIA to all



I am also crazy about Pirate


----------



## cocokarlie

YEANETT said:


> I need help girls.. Which are the best red shades in Chanel lipsticks? I need to find a good one for me this Saturday. I was planing to go by NM or SAKS to try a few.. Any advice? TIA to all


It's not exactly lipstick and it's been discontinued, but Rouge Allure Laque in Dragon is my absolute favourite. You might be able to find it in some duty free or smaller boutiques in other countries.


----------



## jen_sparro

YEANETT said:


> I need help girls.. Which are the best red shades in Chanel lipsticks? I need to find a good one for me this Saturday. I was planing to go by NM or SAKS to try a few.. Any advice? TIA to all



Rouge Coco Gabrielle (#19) is my favourite red!


----------



## Suku

If you're a fan of RAVs, I really love La Fascinante.  It's quite a deep, cool-ish red and looks amazing on pale skin.


----------



## palmbeachpink

myworld said:


> too many to mention...i'm definitely getting more of those new formula soon to be launched lipsticks from summer 13.



what is the new formula called? thx


----------



## palmbeachpink

neiman marcus + saks are doing beauty event (the bag at saks looks cuter than nm, but i like shopping at nm better!)

both said they are doing chanel present

might either place have MOUCHE DE BEAUTÉ? thx!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

Lady Stardust said:


> Cambon is my all time favorite lipstick! It's my perfect red like it was made for my skintone lol





fufu said:


> I am so in love with Chanel rouge coco hydrating lip colour in cambon. Received compliments. Now I know why so many ladies like Chanel lipstick.



how would this compare to Pirate? does pirate have more blue? trying to order online and cant decide which one! thx!


----------



## neobaglover

palmbeachpink said:


> how would this compare to Pirate? does pirate have more blue? trying to order online and cant decide which one! thx!


I love Pirate, it is a blue-red, more red, less blue.  Absolutely perfect.


----------



## neobaglover

palmbeachpink said:


> neiman marcus + saks are doing beauty event (the bag at saks looks cuter than nm, but i like shopping at nm better!)
> 
> both said they are doing chanel present
> 
> might either place have MOUCHE DE BEAUTÉ? thx!!


Does anyone know what the purchase point is for GWP at neimans?  And what is the gift?


----------



## BunnyLady4

neobaglover said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the purchase point is for GWP at neimans?  And what is the gift?



I believe it's $125, plus your choice I'd a colored (croc-embossed?) tote with a bunch of samples.


----------



## palmbeachpink

neobaglover said:


> Does anyone know what the purchase point is for GWP at neimans?  And what is the gift?



there is a neiman's bag in 4 colors w/samples (first picture) and the chanel gift is a black cosmetic chanel bag (the chanel gift could vary from store to store) the saks bag is the second pic....


----------



## palmbeachpink

neobaglover said:


> I love Pirate, it is a blue-red, more red, less blue.  Absolutely perfect.



thanks!!

has anyone seen mouche at a dept store or is it chanel only? thx!


----------



## Maedi

palmbeachpink said:


> thanks!!
> 
> has anyone seen mouche at a dept store or is it chanel only? thx!



I've seen it at certain Nordstroms that carry these kinds of editions.


----------



## palmbeachpink

Maedi said:


> I've seen it at certain Nordstroms that carry these kinds of editions.




thanks maedi! had no luck at neiman's or saks today trying to buy this, they had no clue what it was! will def try nordies......

*********

btw, the chanel gift at neiman's was a white cosmetic bag and at saks it was a black one both w/purchase of 150 - HTH

i rec'd both beauty event bags today and i LOVE the saks bag!! all of the colors are awesome!


----------



## milksway25

YEANETT said:


> I need help girls.. Which are the best red shades in Chanel lipsticks? I need to find a good one for me this Saturday. I was planing to go by NM or SAKS to try a few.. Any advice? TIA to all





misstrine85 said:


> Pirate is amazing, imo.





CCmoiselleCC said:


> I am also crazy about Pirate





jen_sparro said:


> Rouge Coco Gabrielle (#19) is my favourite red!





neobaglover said:


> I love Pirate, it is a blue-red, more red, less blue.  Absolutely perfect.



yes i totally agree with everyone. Pirate is like d best color red w/ bluish undertone. so perfect! i have very dry sensitive lips thou so my 2nd goto red is RC gabrielle


----------



## milksway25

My HauL at NeiMaNs & NoRdsTrOm 2day


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> thanks maedi! had no luck at neiman's or saks today trying to buy this, they had no clue what it was! will def try nordies......
> 
> *********
> 
> btw, the chanel gift at neiman's was a white cosmetic bag and at saks it was a black one both w/purchase of 150 - HTH
> 
> i rec'd both beauty event bags today and i LOVE the saks bag!! all of the colors are awesome!



hello i am just wondering if it is really only 150$ and you will get d tote bag plus w/ d chanel gift cosmetic bag plus samples. d sales lady at nm said i had to purchase 200$ i just wanted to make sure it is really 150$ because of what she said i spent 235? i would return d other item if its only 150$ thanks


----------



## neobaglover

palmbeachpink said:


> thanks maedi! had no luck at neiman's or saks today trying to buy this, they had no clue what it was! will def try nordies......
> 
> *********
> 
> btw, the chanel gift at neiman's was a white cosmetic bag and at saks it was a black one both w/purchase of 150 - HTH
> 
> i rec'd both beauty event bags today and i LOVE the saks bag!! all of the colors are awesome!


Thanks for the response, and yes it does help!


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> hello i am just wondering if it is really only 150$ and you will get d tote bag plus w/ d chanel gift cosmetic bag plus samples. d sales lady at nm said i had to purchase 200$ i just wanted to make sure it is really 150$ because of what she said i spent 235? i would return d other item if its only 150$ thanks



yes both nm + saks said 150 was the chanel amount of purchase and both include the store beauty bag


----------



## MissNataliie

Hi ladies! So my birthday is tomorrow and as an early birthday present I got the Rouge Allure lipstick in shade 'Incandescente' It's my first Chanel makeup item (besides the mirror duo) and my first red lipstick! It's beyond gorgeous. I'm not sure what color blush to wear with it yet, as I've heard you shouldn't wear pink blush with red lipstick? Any recommendations are welcome!


----------



## yarbs83

Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss in Imaginaire


----------



## mspera

MissNataliie said:


> Hi ladies! So my birthday is tomorrow and as an early birthday present I got the Rouge Allure lipstick in shade 'Incandescente' It's my first Chanel makeup item (besides the mirror duo) and my first red lipstick! It's beyond gorgeous. I'm not sure what color blush to wear with it yet, as I've heard you shouldn't wear pink blush with red lipstick? Any recommendations are welcome!



I would wear something more neutral -- If I was to recommend a Chanel blush it would be rose Ecrin. It's a good basic color and seems to flatter many. If that one doesn't grab you, try rose petale. 

I wouldn't go too pinky or too deep with a dark cheek color - let the lips be the statement on your face and keep cheeks and eyes more simple. 

I love a great pink blush - Chanel has so many pretty ones!! 

Happy early birthday. Hope you have a great day 

Congrats on the mirror duo. I love mine as well!


----------



## MissNataliie

mspera said:


> I would wear something more neutral -- If I was to recommend a Chanel blush it would be rose Ecrin. It's a good basic color and seems to flatter many. If that one doesn't grab you, try rose petale.
> 
> I wouldn't go too pinky or too deep with a dark cheek color - let the lips be the statement on your face and keep cheeks and eyes more simple.
> 
> I love a great pink blush - Chanel has so many pretty ones!!
> 
> Happy early birthday. Hope you have a great day
> 
> Congrats on the mirror duo. I love mine as well!



I'm definitely going to check out Ecrin. I googled and it looks gorgeous. And thank you!! I'm super excited.


----------



## Amaryllix

MissNataliie said:


> I'm definitely going to check out Ecrin. I googled and it looks gorgeous. And thank you!! I'm super excited.



Seconding the Ecrin recommendation! It's one of my favorite blushes, so much that I wore it for my wedding


----------



## MissNataliie

Amaryllix said:


> Seconding the Ecrin recommendation! It's one of my favorite blushes, so much that I wore it for my wedding



Ohh how special! It must really be perfect then!


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> yes both nm + saks said 150 was the chanel amount of purchase and both include the store beauty bag



thanks. i called my local nm  again today to confirm and they said to get d tote bag nm beauty samples $125 but if i want d  d chanel gift its $200 minimum so i guess i'll just keep all my purchases.


----------



## Amaryllix

Has anyone in the US spotted the new Chanel Jeux de Regards collection?


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

Was in a clearance shop today to get a new bath mat (allow me to clarify that this really is not the place you would expect any branded items), and on the way to the checkout saw a Chanel Quadra Eye Shadow in a cabinet with the iPods and mobile phones for £9.99. I bought the last two, can't believe the price! Now the proud owner of my first Chanel eyeshadow, I'm sure I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Amaryllix

TheDesignerGirl said:


> Was in a clearance shop today to get a new bath mat (allow me to clarify that this really is not the place you would expect any branded items), and on the way to the checkout saw a Chanel Quadra Eye Shadow in a cabinet with the iPods and mobile phones for £9.99. I bought the last two, can't believe the price! Now the proud owner of my first Chanel eyeshadow, I'm sure I won't be disappointed.



Oooh what an exciting find! What colors were they? Congratulations!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Went to my favorite Chanel counter today to pick up 4 items I am out of...so was the counter.  This seems to be the trend lately, I guess I should just start ordering from Chanel since I have to have my items  shipped anyways!  Rant over...


----------



## Emmaaa

I am using one of the very new product named Ombers Matelasses. Is there any one who who is using the same product? This is easily blendable, the soft powder texture is also luxurious.


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

Amaryllix said:


> Oooh what an exciting find! What colors were they? Congratulations!



They're both Les 4 Ombres in 16 Murano. I'm going to give one of them as a gift but I was tempted to keep them both!


----------



## Lionking

I just buy a bowling bag on ebay.  However, I am a new member of this forum, I want to ask for an authentic this bag and the year, but I don't know how to link the web of the seller for you guys identify it.  Does anyone know and help me out, please.  Thank you so much.


----------



## grand_duchess

I'm so upset. I've been trying to track down Rouge Allure #88 Evanescente and can't find it ANYWHERE. Even Chanel.com couldn't locate it for me. Any help?


----------



## MissNataliie

grand_duchess said:


> I'm so upset. I've been trying to track down Rouge Allure #88 Evanescente and can't find it ANYWHERE. Even Chanel.com couldn't locate it for me. Any help?



I found it online on the US website:

http://www.chanel.com/en_SG/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Lipsticks-ROUGE-ALLURE-132206?sku=132212


----------



## jo712

I was just at HK over the weekend and I couldn't resist getting the Hong Kong Collection eye palette as well as the Le Blanc Collection eye palette. I'm such a sucker for limited editions with the buttery formulas.


----------



## KarlBear

For fall there will be 6 new cream blushes with matching Rouge Coco Shines, one of the pairs was used in the show yesterdays. Plus Élixir, the new shade of Le Vernis. Can't wait!!


----------



## grand_duchess

MissNataliie said:


> I found it online on the US website:
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_SG/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Lipsticks-ROUGE-ALLURE-132206?sku=132212



It's discontinued and not sold on Chanel.com anymore. I had emailed them to ask if they could locate it ANYWHERE and a rep emailed me saying he couldn't find it in any boutiques.


----------



## Amaryllix

TheDesignerGirl said:


> They're both Les 4 Ombres in 16 Murano. I'm going to give one of them as a gift but I was tempted to keep them both!



I looooooveeeeee Murano!! Don't blame you in the slightest for wanting to keep both! 



grand_duchess said:


> I'm so upset. I've been trying to track down Rouge Allure #88 Evanescente and can't find it ANYWHERE. Even Chanel.com couldn't locate it for me. Any help?



Have you tried calling any of the department stores? NM.com chat reps can tell you if they have a color in stock in store... they might not necessarily tell you *which*. Any store can do a charge-send from another. Let me poke around a little online and see what I can find for you. 

ETA: Bah, the chat rep couldn't find any in store at NM. I'll keep looking around... sometimes there's one hidden in a drawer somewhere.


----------



## MissNataliie

grand_duchess said:


> It's discontinued and not sold on Chanel.com anymore. I had emailed them to ask if they could locate it ANYWHERE and a rep emailed me saying he couldn't find it in any boutiques.



That's so frustrating. I'm sorry!


----------



## grand_duchess

Amaryllix said:


> I looooooveeeeee Murano!! Don't blame you in the slightest for wanting to keep both!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried calling any of the department stores? NM.com chat reps can tell you if they have a color in stock in store... they might not necessarily tell you *which*. Any store can do a charge-send from another. Let me poke around a little online and see what I can find for you.
> 
> ETA: Bah, the chat rep couldn't find any in store at NM. I'll keep looking around... sometimes there's one hidden in a drawer somewhere.



That is really kind of you, thank you! I did call my local department stores... nada! Typical. I find the perfect shade for me and it's too late! It only came out last fall/winter.


----------



## Amaryllix

grand_duchess said:


> That is really kind of you, thank you! I did call my local department stores... nada! Typical. I find the perfect shade for me and it's too late! It only came out last fall/winter.



You're welcome! I love looking around for things.  

It's really disappointing and surprising considering the release date. I imagine that Chanel wanted their "crappier" (ha!) formula off their counter when they released the newer version. My good friend (who manages a Chanel counter) tends to remove things ASAP if they've been discontinued, but sometimes things still hang around (the rouge allure laques come to mind). 

Don't worry, I bet Chanel will release that color in their new formula. It's gorgy!


----------



## Deborah1986

_after a one year ban .. i bought this..










_


----------



## jen_sparro

Most of you have probably seen this but here's a close-up of the eyes Monsieur Phillips did for the latest show, he also explains some of the new products coming out this year (SO excited for the cream blushes) 
http://www.style.com/beauty/beautyc...-glitter-flecked-cat-eyes-live-and-on-camera/


----------



## KarlBear

^Me too! 





Can someone tell me which Chanel blush looks similar to this Nars 'Penny Lane blush?


----------



## jen_sparro

KarlBear said:


> ^Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me which Chanel blush looks similar to this Nars 'Penny Lane blush?



I would say Chanel JC Rose Ecrin.


----------



## KarlBear

Thanks.  I'll check it out.


----------



## JulieDiva

Deborah1986 said:


> _after a one year ban .. i bought this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



wow, a one year ban!!!!!  HOW did you do it?/


----------



## Suku

I've just seen the new Les Beiges samples but didn't try the texture.  One of my favourite SAs was wearing some and it looked beautiful.  But she does already have pretty flawless skin.  You can use it as either a powder or as foundation.

The new kabuki-style brush (the one sold separately, not the one with the Les Beiges compact) is the most heavenly, softest brush you can possible imagine.  I would happily buy it just to stroke my skin with!


----------



## beauxgoris

I really want to try the new Les Beiges powders - I wonder when they're due to hit US counters?


----------



## Deborah1986

JulieDiva said:


> wow, a one year ban!!!!!  HOW did you do it?/



_Stay out of the store..was not easy.. and walking by fast..or just looking and not buying.._


----------



## Suku

beauxgoris said:


> I really want to try the new Les Beiges powders - I wonder when they're due to hit US counters?



We get them in the UK on Friday.  I'm surprised that the US release hasn't happened yet as it's usually weeks or even months before ours.

Hopefully, you won't have too much longer to wait.


----------



## KarlBear

I visited the Covent Garden beauty pop-up store, it's the loveliest place.


----------



## fufu

palmbeachpink said:


> how would this compare to Pirate? does pirate have more blue? trying to order online and cant decide which one! thx!



I'm unfamiliar with Pirate, but looking at the pictures via Google, it look absolutely gorgeous on cool-toned ladies. 

From a blogger, she describes Cambon as 
"coral-infused raspberry-ish red.  It's one of those colors that is hard to categorize, as it's not a true red, nor a fuchsia or berry.  It's in between everything" I agree with her totally.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Chanel Nordstrom is having a beauty event, make-up bag gift with purchase.


----------



## CCmoiselleCC

Is the beauty event online?  I don't see anything....


----------



## Sweet Fire

CCmoiselleCC said:


> Is the beauty event online?  I don't see anything....


 
Its in-store.


----------



## jen_sparro

Managed to scoop up L'eclatante for below retail price  
Now I'm just waiting for Chanel's summer collection!!


----------



## jen_sparro

grand_duchess said:


> I'm so upset. I've been trying to track down Rouge Allure #88 Evanescente and can't find it ANYWHERE. Even Chanel.com couldn't locate it for me. Any help?



It's available on the Boots (UK store) website!! I just saw it and came to post here for you. If you have a friend in the UK they could get it for you  Or maybe a mail forwarding company?


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Bought my 2nd Rouge Allure Velvet lipstick on the weekend. I am loving the formula!
I picked La Distinguee


----------



## Amaryllix

Suku said:


> I've just seen the new Les Beiges samples but didn't try the texture.  One of my favourite SAs was wearing some and it looked beautiful.  But she does already have pretty flawless skin.  You can use it as either a powder or as foundation.
> 
> The new kabuki-style brush (the one sold separately, not the one with the Les Beiges compact) is the most heavenly, softest brush you can possible imagine.  I would happily buy it just to stroke my skin with!



Ahhhh, it sounds fantastic!! If you do try it, please let us poor impatient US ladies know how you like it.  The kabuki brush sounds addicting... I love brushes that are that soft too! 



LeVernis Addict said:


> Bought my 2nd Rouge Allure Velvet lipstick on the weekend. I am loving the formula!
> I picked La Distinguee



Eeeeee, another convert to the RAV addiction! I'm glad you like it. It's a great matte lipstick! 



Yaaaaaay, I was flying through LAX yesterday and they had a duty-free shop in the terminal... with Chanel goodies! They had all the Asian/European quad/blush formulations so I didn't buy any of those... But they had Lumiere Sculptee de Chanel, a bunch of the older RAs, RCs, RCSs, and RAVs... and a ton of Fire, Gold Shimmer, and les Jeans polishes! I ended up grabbing Lumiere Sculptee de Chanel, Chanel Poudre Universelle Libre in Feerie, a glossimer in Blossom, RCSs in Antigone and Elise, RA in Enviree, and Fire and Gold Shimmer NP. Oh, and a tweed blush in Rose Corail.
Since I was flying domestic, I had to pay sales tax, but it was completely fine by me. The NP was $24!!!! Everything was cheaper than retail. I wish I could've gotten more but it was already a splurge! 
Sadly I was rushing and was too shy to open the drawers below the Chanel display to look for super-rare goodies. Hopefully I can go back soon to look! 

I miss the TPF iPhone app so I can easily chat with you all!


----------



## jen_sparro

Amaryllix said:


> Yaaaaaay, I was flying through LAX yesterday and they had a duty-free shop in the terminal... with Chanel goodies! They had all the Asian/European quad/blush formulations so I didn't buy any of those... But they had Lumiere Sculptee de Chanel, a bunch of the older RAs, RCs, RCSs, and RAVs... and a ton of Fire, Gold Shimmer, and les Jeans polishes! I ended up grabbing Lumiere Sculptee de Chanel, Chanel Poudre Universelle Libre in Feerie, a glossimer in Blossom, RCSs in Antigone and Elise, RA in Enviree, and Fire and Gold Shimmer NP. Oh, and a tweed blush in Rose Corail.
> Since I was flying domestic, I had to pay sales tax, but it was completely fine by me. The NP was $24!!!! Everything was cheaper than retail. I wish I could've gotten more but it was already a splurge!
> Sadly I was rushing and was too shy to open the drawers below the Chanel display to look for super-rare goodies. Hopefully I can go back soon to look!
> 
> I miss the TPF iPhone app so I can easily chat with you all!



You lucky thing!!! Congrats on a fabulous haul  Please let me know what you think of Gold Shimmer!

I never get that luck at duty free displays


----------



## Suku

Amaryllix said:


> Ahhhh, it sounds fantastic!! If you do try it, please let us poor impatient US ladies know how you like it.  The kabuki brush sounds addicting... I love brushes that are that soft too!
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeeee, another convert to the RAV addiction! I'm glad you like it. It's a great matte lipstick!
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaaay, I was flying through LAX yesterday and they had a duty-free shop in the terminal... with Chanel goodies! They had all the Asian/European quad/blush formulations so I didn't buy any of those... But they had Lumiere Sculptee de Chanel, a bunch of the older RAs, RCs, RCSs, and RAVs... and a ton of Fire, Gold Shimmer, and les Jeans polishes! I ended up grabbing Lumiere Sculptee de Chanel, Chanel Poudre Universelle Libre in Feerie, a glossimer in Blossom, RCSs in Antigone and Elise, RA in Enviree, and Fire and Gold Shimmer NP. Oh, and a tweed blush in Rose Corail.
> Since I was flying domestic, I had to pay sales tax, but it was completely fine by me. The NP was $24!!!! Everything was cheaper than retail. I wish I could've gotten more but it was already a splurge!
> Sadly I was rushing and was too shy to open the drawers below the Chanel display to look for super-rare goodies. Hopefully I can go back soon to look!
> 
> I miss the TPF iPhone app so I can easily chat with you all!


 
Will do.  I was hoping to try the new powder/foundation this week but am not sure when I'll get the chance now.  I'm still dreaming about that brush, though!  

Isn't it wonderful when you come across a stash of old goodies in Chanel airport displays!  I've also seen some discontinued nail polishes in beauty store Chanel counters on my travels, particularly in Norway.  They had Ballerina, Graphite, Jade Rose, Django and quite a few others.  (If only they'd had Jade, sigh.)


----------



## KarlBear

Beautiful shots of the Summer collection, can't wait!

http://www.bellasugar.com.au/Lt-Papillon-De-Chanel-Summer-2013-Makeup-Collection-28560223?slide=4&_nz=75


----------



## LeVernis Addict

KarlBear said:


> Beautiful shots of the Summer collection, can't wait!
> 
> http://www.bellasugar.com.au/Lt-Pap...013-Makeup-Collection-28560223?slide=4&_nz=75


 
I can't wait either!! I really need to cut back my wish list on this one - but it's so hard, I want almost everything LOL


----------



## KarlBear

^Do you know what are you getting?

By the way, it's weird how there isn't a blush or a bronzer..


----------



## palmbeachpink

KarlBear said:


> Beautiful shots of the Summer collection, can't wait!
> 
> http://www.bellasugar.com.au/Lt-Papillon-De-Chanel-Summer-2013-Makeup-Collection-28560223?slide=4&_nz=75



thank you so much for link! love the green!

got the mouche last week but don't want to use b/c the design is so pretty - was able to see it first and purchase at Saks....


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> I can't wait either!! I really need to cut back my wish list on this one - but it's so hard, I want almost everything LOL



Don't even start me on my list of "To Buy" from this collection ush: I'm still picking up the last few pieces from the Spring collection! 

I want those mascaras so badly, but I doubt I'd use them enough to justify the price...


----------



## Deborah1986

KarlBear said:


> Beautiful shots of the Summer collection, can't wait!
> 
> http://www.bellasugar.com.au/Lt-Papillon-De-Chanel-Summer-2013-Makeup-Collection-28560223?slide=4&_nz=75



Omg wat are you doing to me 

Need this ..when comes it in the stores?


----------



## LeVernis Addict

KarlBear said:


> ^Do you know what are you getting?
> By the way, it's weird how there isn't a blush or a bronzer..


Seeing as the whole collection is LE - it isn't helping me cut back. I don't want to regret not getting something! 
So far, I'm thinking of getting the 3 polishes, Blue Note mascara, 2 stylo eyeshadows (Black Stream & Moon River), Eden glossimer & potentially 1 other, Pygmalion coco shine & maybe Idylle too.
That's me 'holding back' 
I came across info on the net that includes a bronzing makeup base & an illuminator in the collection.
http://www.armocromia.com/2012/12/special-alert-chanel-summer-2013-make-up.html
I'm thinking that there's no blush because the eyes & lips are going to be very bright & colourful. I cannot wait to play with these colours! Even though it'll be almost winter here when they are released...





jen_sparro said:


> Don't even start me on my list of "To Buy" from this collection ush: I'm still picking up the last few pieces from the Spring collection!
> 
> I want those mascaras so badly, but I doubt I'd use them enough to justify the price...


LOL  Would it be quicker for you to list what you DON'T want to get?? 
That's the problem with the mascaras. Well that and that they don't last as long as an eyeshadow for example. That's why I'm only going to get the ONE that I'm most likely to use. I would love to get a few more to try out but as you know - they are crazy expensive here.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Does anyone have a breakdown of the Chanel foundations and their differences? I don't own a foundation except the powder foundation they make, but I wanted a good foundation for evenings and weekends. I've been told I have good skin, I rarely ever breakout, it's probably normal-dry and doesn't ever really have reactions to products (knock on wood). I would like maybe medium coverage?? And something that photographs decently. I heard Vitalumiere Aqua is good, but how is that different from Vitalumiere regular and Perfection Lumiere?


----------



## KarlBear

Haha, I know that feeling.. I can only see myself using the the nail polishes and the Rouge Cocos, maybe the blue mascara... but I'm afraid I won't be able to resist all the beautiful LE goodness..


----------



## Amaryllix

jen_sparro said:


> You lucky thing!!! Congrats on a fabulous haul  Please let me know what you think of Gold Shimmer!
> 
> I never get that luck at duty free displays



Eeee, thanks! I'm so excited. I finally got around to unpacking it and squee'd over it all over again. My only regret is I didn't look more. 
Gold Shimmer is lovely in the bottle, but it'll probably be a while before I try it. I will try to remember to let you know what I think!

Ah, I know what you mean about luck - Our nearest airport is in hodunkville, so we don't even have any fun duty-free shops. I'm glad I got to fly through LAX to visit the 'rents.  Sending luck your way next time you fly somewhere!! 



Suku said:


> Will do.  I was hoping to try the new powder/foundation this week but am not sure when I'll get the chance now.  I'm still dreaming about that brush, though!
> 
> Isn't it wonderful when you come across a stash of old goodies in Chanel airport displays!  I've also seen some discontinued nail polishes in beauty store Chanel counters on my travels, particularly in Norway.  They had Ballerina, Graphite, Jade Rose, Django and quite a few others.  (If only they'd had Jade, sigh.)


Ahhh, I can't wait for that brush! The way you describe it makes me swoon. 

I was so excited! The ladies working the shop probably thought I was at the very least eccentric, at the very worst, crazy. lol! I love me some discontinued goodies! (Norway... *swoon* such a beautiful place.)



KarlBear said:


> Beautiful shots of the Summer collection, can't wait!
> 
> http://www.bellasugar.com.au/Lt-Papillon-De-Chanel-Summer-2013-Makeup-Collection-28560223?slide=4&_nz=75



Torturing us with Chanel gorgeousness, I see!  I can't wait for summer, but my wallet is already crying in pain! 



jen_sparro said:


> Don't even start me on my list of "To Buy" from this collection ush: I'm still picking up the last few pieces from the Spring collection!
> 
> I want those mascaras so badly, but I doubt I'd use them enough to justify the price...



Exactly in the same spot as you, my dear. Bah!


----------



## jen_sparro

Amaryllix said:


> Eeee, thanks! I'm so excited. I finally got around to unpacking it and squee'd over it all over again. My only regret is I didn't look more.
> Gold Shimmer is lovely in the bottle, but it'll probably be a while before I try it. I will try to remember to let you know what I think!
> 
> Ah, I know what you mean about luck - Our nearest airport is in hodunkville, so we don't even have any fun duty-free shops. I'm glad I got to fly through LAX to visit the 'rents.  Sending luck your way next time you fly somewhere!!



Well I'll be travelling through Eastern Europe and France in June/July so fingers crossed!  

I added the Sable-Emouvant duo to my little collection yesterday. Now I just need to add the Frivole JC and the Rubellite lip pencil and I'm finished with my Spring collection!


----------



## Love Of My Life

KarlBear said:


> Beautiful shots of the Summer collection, can't wait!
> 
> http://www.bellasugar.com.au/Lt-Pap...013-Makeup-Collection-28560223?slide=4&_nz=75


 

me, too & thanks for this


----------



## Sweet Fire

I know for sure I want Jade Shore shadow stick and interested in the Sunkissed illuminating fluid.


----------



## KarlBear

More info on the Avant Premier collection:






(from cogitationproject blog)


----------



## Speedy37

Hi ladies, I use to use Chanel Double Perfection honey 150. The new Amber and Amber Beige are either too light or too dark for me. Can u suggest any product that is close to my Double Perfection?


----------



## hkdpreetiny

I absolutely am in love with chanel makeup especially their longwear lipsticks and gloss


----------



## Lady Stardust

The Avant Première nail polishes and Rouge Cocos have me sold


----------



## KarlBear

^Me too. Nothing groundbreaking, but lots of pretty shades.


----------



## jen_sparro

KarlBear said:


> ^Me too. Nothing groundbreaking, but lots of pretty shades.



They'll be sure to sell well with these safe colours!

Personally Starlet and Cinema will be coming home with me, Paparazzi is a maybe. And I need to check out the RCS and RC lip colours in person...


----------



## KarlBear

^Do you know when that collection will be out?


Just some info, photos (and a video) of the Summer collection. I'm falling in love with the blue mascara, so pretty!
http://imabeautygeek.com/2013/03/19/stick-it-winter-lete-papillon-de-chanel-for-summer-2013/


----------



## jen_sparro

KarlBear said:


> ^Do you know when that collection will be out?
> 
> 
> Just some info, photos (and a video) of the Summer collection. I'm falling in love with the blue mascara, so pretty!
> http://imabeautygeek.com/2013/03/19/stick-it-winter-lete-papillon-de-chanel-for-summer-2013/



No I don't sadly! But I'll be checking with the manager at my Chanel counter this week (she's been on holidays). Will let you know what I find out 

I want the Envolee glossimer so badly! Though I want everything from the Summer collection


----------



## Lady Stardust

I think that collection is supposed to be out sometime in April. My wish list is too long I need to cut it down! Lol I love dusty coral colors like cinema and the lipstick shades


----------



## Deborah1986

Lady Stardust said:


> I think that collection is supposed to be out sometime in April. My wish list is too long I need to cut it down! Lol I love dusty coral colors like cinema and the lipstick shades



Yay i really need everything


----------



## Sweet Fire

I was told by my SA around April 15th.

Still know I want Jade Shore and I'm thinking about Moon River eyeshadow stick as well. If Pink Lagoon isn't too similar to what I already have, then I'll get that one as well.


----------



## milksway25

the summer collection got me all excited. i want all d colors. hehehe


----------



## milksway25

here are my online purchases plus d samples i got from Chanel website & nordies


----------



## milksway25

From ebay Altitude Travel palette


----------



## milksway25

Here's my Nordstrom Purchases with my favorite Sa at Topanga


----------



## jen_sparro

milksway25 said:


> View attachment 2118211
> 
> 
> From ebay Altitude Travel palette



Oooo I've been thinking about getting this for a while! Could you let me know what you think of it? 

Your haul is amazing by the way


----------



## milksway25

jen_sparro said:


> Oooo I've been thinking about getting this for a while! Could you let me know what you think of it?
> 
> Your haul is amazing by the way



Thanks Jen, i love how it looks. colors are nice. i still have not used it thou. still trying to enjoy my other purchases. i would try it as soon as i can.


----------



## KarlBear

Never heard of that palette, looks cool!


----------



## bebeklein

Looking to upgrade my fresh lip treatment and thinking about the Chanel Rouge Coco Hydrating Balm and need a really hydrating product.

The fresh product is a little too "soft" and I would like something more angle shaped like lipstick instead of a flat circle.

Any feedback?  I'm debating between Chanel and the Dior Lip Glow or Dior Lip Maximizer products.


----------



## MissNataliie

bebeklein said:


> Looking to upgrade my fresh lip treatment and thinking about the Chanel Rouge Coco Hydrating Balm and need a really hydrating product.
> 
> The fresh product is a little too "soft" and I would like something more angle shaped like lipstick instead of a flat circle.
> 
> Any feedback?  I'm debating between Chanel and the Dior Lip Glow or Dior Lip Maximizer products.



I haven't tried the Chanel, but I love Dior Lip Glow and the Fresh Lip Treatment, and I'm thinking about getting the Dior Lip Maximizer when the Lip Glow runs out. I think Fresh is the perfect over night treatment and Dior is good for touch ups during the day.


----------



## KarlBear

bebeklein said:


> Looking to upgrade my fresh lip treatment and thinking about the Chanel Rouge Coco Hydrating Balm and need a really hydrating product.
> 
> The fresh product is a little too "soft" and I would like something more angle shaped like lipstick instead of a flat circle.
> 
> Any feedback?  I'm debating between Chanel and the Dior Lip Glow or Dior Lip Maximizer products.



I used up two tubes of Rouge Coco Baume but I won't repurchase.. It's very chic but it wasn't moisturising enough and it only lasted me about three weeks.


----------



## milksway25

i saw that last year from a duty free shop in hawaii but i passed on it that time because i was scared to buy alot of stuff during my family vacation. but i regretted not getting it so i bought it at ebay. i paid more thou but its stil nice to have


----------



## jen_sparro

I'm crushing hard on the Levres Scintillantes glosses in the Revelation de Chanel collection!! I want Crushed Cherry on my lips now!


----------



## KarlBear

Random question.. has Lisa Eldridge made a video about las fall's 'Les Essentiels de Chanel' collection?


----------



## jen_sparro

KarlBear said:


> Random question.. has Lisa Eldridge made a video about las fall's 'Les Essentiels de Chanel' collection?



I don't think so  I'm eagerly awaiting her video for this summer's collection though.


----------



## KarlBear

Thanks!

According to her facebook page it'll be released very soon.. and she has already recorded the video for the fall collection.


----------



## cupoftea91

The coco baume in my opinion, is awful.

Does anyone use and like the pressed powders such as mat lumiere or the vitalumiere pressed powder?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hello ladies! I was thinking of getting a few Chanel nail polishes for my BFF's birthday because she LOVES to do her nails! I just want to know how Chanel nail polish really is because I hear good things about it. Is it really that good? And is it worth the money? Or are there any other brands for nail polish you guys recommend other than Chanel? 
P.S. I'm a guy so I don't really know about makeup and nail polish etc. 
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hello ladies! I was thinking of getting a few Chanel nail polishes for my BFF's birthday because she LOVES to do her nails! I just want to know how Chanel nail polish really is because I hear good things about it. Is it really that good? And is it worth the money? Or are there any other brands for nail polish you guys recommend other than Chanel?
> P.S. I'm a guy so I don't really know about makeup and nail polish etc.
> Thanks in advance!!!



Hi! I'm a big lover of Chanel polishes (I have about 65 of them :shame. I find they last 3-5days on average and are lovely to use. I adore them and I think they're worth it. Another really good brand is Dior polishes, they have more "fun" colours, and the formula is AMAZING. HTH!!


----------



## bebeklein

MissNataliie said:


> I haven't tried the Chanel, but I love Dior Lip Glow and the Fresh Lip Treatment, and I'm thinking about getting the Dior Lip Maximizer when the Lip Glow runs out. I think Fresh is the perfect over night treatment and Dior is good for touch ups during the day.





KarlBear said:


> I used up two tubes of Rouge Coco Baume but I won't repurchase.. It's very chic but it wasn't moisturising enough and it only lasted me about three weeks.



Thanks for the feedback ladies!  Think I will give the Dior Glow a spin for daytime.


----------



## KarlBear

^I'm not a lady but you're welcome! haha

I'm thinking about trying the Dior, so let me know if you like it.


----------



## mspera

bebeklein said:


> Looking to upgrade my fresh lip treatment and thinking about the Chanel Rouge Coco Hydrating Balm and need a really hydrating product.
> 
> The fresh product is a little too "soft" and I would like something more angle shaped like lipstick instead of a flat circle.
> 
> Any feedback?  I'm debating between Chanel and the Dior Lip Glow or Dior Lip Maximizer products.



Love the rouge coco Baume. I am on my second tube of it. Very moisturizing and feels great on! Kinda pricey for what it is - but quick and easy to apply. 

As far as Dior lip glow, I think I purchased it twice and then got a lip maximizer as a freebie -- great products! 

Rouge coco Baume gets my vote. I have also been loving Dior Creme de rose (in a little white pot) feels great on, the packaging is lovely and the price point was not bad. 

As another poster mentioned the rouge coco Baume goes fast and with the higher price point, it may not be worth it.


----------



## MissChiara

Just bought:
Chanel Les Beiges powder
Chanel kabuki brush
Love them!


----------



## palmbeachpink

bebeklein said:


> Looking to upgrade my fresh lip treatment and thinking about the Chanel Rouge Coco Hydrating Balm and need a really hydrating product.
> 
> The fresh product is a little too "soft" and I would like something more angle shaped like lipstick instead of a flat circle.
> 
> Any feedback?  I'm debating between Chanel and the Dior Lip Glow or Dior Lip Maximizer products.



or you could just do coco shine in a very pale color.....


----------



## palmbeachpink

jen_sparro said:


> Most of you have probably seen this but here's a close-up of the eyes Monsieur Phillips did for the latest show, he also explains some of the new products coming out this year (SO excited for the cream blushes)
> http://www.style.com/beauty/beautyc...-glitter-flecked-cat-eyes-live-and-on-camera/



great video - also excited for cream blush - this will be out around august??


----------



## Maedi

MissChiara said:


> Just bought:
> Chanel Les Beiges powder
> Chanel kabuki brush
> Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124784
> 
> View attachment 2124785



Gorgeous and I am jealous. The US isnt't getting these until August. Please share how the powder performs.


----------



## MissChiara

Maedi said:


> Gorgeous and I am jealous. The US isnt't getting these until August. Please share how the powder performs.



I live in Italy,and here has been released the 21 march.
It doesn't work as a powder or as a bronzer,it just give an helthy glove to the skin,it's beautiful,really!
The effect is really natural!
I'm blonde with very pale skin and bought n.30,it works good also without foundation,plus it has spf 15!
The kabuki brush is really soft and compact,I prefer to use it for the powder,not the little half moon brush that comes with Les beiges.


----------



## jen_sparro

MissChiara said:


> I live in Italy,and here has been released the 21 march.
> It doesn't work as a powder or as a bronzer,it just give an helthy glove to the skin,it's beautiful,really!
> The effect is really natural!
> I'm blonde with very pale skin and bought n.30,it works good also without foundation,plus it has spf 15!
> The kabuki brush is really soft and compact,I prefer to use it for the powder,not the little half moon brush that comes with Les beiges.



I'm dying to get my hands on that kabuki brush, it's so cute! 
Enjoy your powder!


----------



## MissChiara

jen_sparro said:


> I'm dying to get my hands on that kabuki brush, it's so cute!
> Enjoy your powder!



You must absolutely buy it!
It's so compact,so soft on the skin!


----------



## Maedi

MissChiara said:


> I live in Italy,and here has been released the 21 march.
> It doesn't work as a powder or as a bronzer,it just give an helthy glove to the skin,it's beautiful,really!
> The effect is really natural!
> I'm blonde with very pale skin and bought n.30,it works good also without foundation,plus it has spf 15!
> The kabuki brush is really soft and compact,I prefer to use it for the powder,not the little half moon brush that comes with Les beiges.



Sounds like a great product and the brush looks wonderful.


----------



## palmbeachpink

Maedi said:


> Sounds like a great product and the brush looks wonderful.



ditto that!! 

does anyone know if the chanel double mirror can be purchased anywhere but chanel.com? thanks!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

MissChiara said:


> You must absolutely buy it!
> It's so compact,so soft on the skin!



is it better than the small touch up brush? i live by that brush!! 

this one http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/chanel-touch-up-brush/3273820


----------



## KarlBear

Ladies!  Info on the fall collection, it's called Superstition. Product names from specktra.com:

FACE
Le Blush Crème de Chanel - Cream Blush $38.00
&#8226; Destiny - Golden Beige
&#8226; Présage - Apricot (limited edition)
&#8226; Révélation - Soft Shimmering Pink
&#8226; Inspiration - Soft Blue Pink
&#8226; Affinité - Intense Blue Pink
&#8226; Fantastic - Burgundy (limited edition)

Vitalumière Aqua - Ultra-Light Skin Perfecting Makeup SPF 15 $45.00
&#8226; 30 Beige - Sandy Beige (Repromote)

LIPS
Rouge Coco - Hydrating Crème Lip Colour $34.00
&#8226; Icône - Golden Beige
&#8226; Mystique - Aprocot

Rouge Coco Shine - Hydrating SHEER Lipshine $34.00
&#8226; Secret - Soft Shimmering Pink ( Limited Edition)
&#8226; Instinct - Soft Blue Pink ( Limited Edition)

Rouge Coco Shine - Hydrating COLOUR Lipshine $34.00
&#8226; Rendez-vous - Intense Blue Pink
&#8226; Esprit - Burgundy

EYES
Les 4 Ombres - Quadra Eye Shadow $59.00
&#8226; Mystère - Golden Khaki, Golden Ivory, Silver Taupe, Matte Khaki (US Exclusive, Limited Edition)

Ombre Essentielle - Soft Touch Eyeshadow $28.50
&#8226; Gri-Gri - Metallic Taupe (Limited Edition)
&#8226; Hasard - Matte Lavender

Stylo Yeux Waterproof - Long-Lasting Eyeliner $30.00
&#8226; Khaki Précieux - Khaki with Bronze Tint

Le Volume de Chanel - Mascara $30.00
&#8226; Khaki Bronze - Khaki with Bronze Tint (Limited Edition)

NAILS
Le Vernis - Nail Colour $27.00
&#8226; Elixir - Milky Pink
&#8226; Alchimie - Golden Khaki (Limited Edition)
&#8226; Mysterious - Deep Khaki

Ships to counters June 10th


----------



## jen_sparro

palmbeachpink said:


> ditto that!!
> 
> does anyone know if the chanel double mirror can be purchased anywhere but chanel.com? thanks!!



Strawberrynet.com


----------



## jen_sparro

KarlBear said:


> Ladies!  Info on the fall collection, it's called Superstition. Product names from specktra.com:
> 
> EYES
> Les 4 Ombres - Quadra Eye Shadow $59.00
>  Mystère - Golden Khaki, Golden Ivory, Silver Taupe, Matte Khaki (US Exclusive, Limited Edition)
> Ships to counters June 10th



Arghh!! But I want this  it sounds beautiful!


----------



## MissChiara

palmbeachpink said:


> is it better than the small touch up brush? i live by that brush!!
> 
> this one http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/chanel-touch-up-brush/3273820



I think it's more soft than this One,plus you can close it and put it in your bag,it's more clean so!


----------



## MissChiara

KarlBear said:


> Ladies!  Info on the fall collection, it's called Superstition. Product names from specktra.com:
> 
> FACE
> Le Blush Crème de Chanel - Cream Blush $38.00
>  Destiny - Golden Beige
>  Présage - Apricot (limited edition)
>  Révélation - Soft Shimmering Pink
>  Inspiration - Soft Blue Pink
>  Affinité - Intense Blue Pink
>  Fantastic - Burgundy (limited edition)
> 
> Vitalumière Aqua - Ultra-Light Skin Perfecting Makeup SPF 15 $45.00
>  30 Beige - Sandy Beige (Repromote)
> 
> LIPS
> Rouge Coco - Hydrating Crème Lip Colour $34.00
>  Icône - Golden Beige
>  Mystique - Aprocot
> 
> Rouge Coco Shine - Hydrating SHEER Lipshine $34.00
>  Secret - Soft Shimmering Pink ( Limited Edition)
>  Instinct - Soft Blue Pink ( Limited Edition)
> 
> Rouge Coco Shine - Hydrating COLOUR Lipshine $34.00
>  Rendez-vous - Intense Blue Pink
>  Esprit - Burgundy
> 
> EYES
> Les 4 Ombres - Quadra Eye Shadow $59.00
>  Mystère - Golden Khaki, Golden Ivory, Silver Taupe, Matte Khaki (US Exclusive, Limited Edition)
> 
> Ombre Essentielle - Soft Touch Eyeshadow $28.50
>  Gri-Gri - Metallic Taupe (Limited Edition)
>  Hasard - Matte Lavender
> 
> Stylo Yeux Waterproof - Long-Lasting Eyeliner $30.00
>  Khaki Précieux - Khaki with Bronze Tint
> 
> Le Volume de Chanel - Mascara $30.00
>  Khaki Bronze - Khaki with Bronze Tint (Limited Edition)
> 
> NAILS
> Le Vernis - Nail Colour $27.00
>  Elixir - Milky Pink
>  Alchimie - Golden Khaki (Limited Edition)
>  Mysterious - Deep Khaki
> 
> Ships to counters June 10th



Wow,lot of new products!


----------



## MissChiara

palmbeachpink said:


> ditto that!!
> 
> does anyone know if the chanel double mirror can be purchased anywhere but chanel.com? thanks!!



Try also on ebay!


----------



## MissChiara

Maedi said:


> Sounds like a great product and the brush looks wonderful.



Yes,it is!
I love the fact that works perfectly also without foundation!


----------



## dakotacheryl

KarlBear said:


> Ladies!  Info on the fall collection, it's called Superstition. Product names from specktra.com:
> 
> FACE
> Le Blush Crème de Chanel - Cream Blush $38.00
>  Destiny - Golden Beige
>  Présage - Apricot (limited edition)
>  Révélation - Soft Shimmering Pink
>  Inspiration - Soft Blue Pink
>  Affinité - Intense Blue Pink
>  Fantastic - Burgundy (limited edition)
> 
> Vitalumière Aqua - Ultra-Light Skin Perfecting Makeup SPF 15 $45.00
>  30 Beige - Sandy Beige (Repromote)
> 
> LIPS
> Rouge Coco - Hydrating Crème Lip Colour $34.00
>  Icône - Golden Beige
>  Mystique - Aprocot
> 
> Rouge Coco Shine - Hydrating SHEER Lipshine $34.00
>  Secret - Soft Shimmering Pink ( Limited Edition)
>  Instinct - Soft Blue Pink ( Limited Edition)
> 
> Rouge Coco Shine - Hydrating COLOUR Lipshine $34.00
>  Rendez-vous - Intense Blue Pink
>  Esprit - Burgundy
> 
> EYES
> Les 4 Ombres - Quadra Eye Shadow $59.00
>  Mystère - Golden Khaki, Golden Ivory, Silver Taupe, Matte Khaki (US Exclusive, Limited Edition)
> 
> Ombre Essentielle - Soft Touch Eyeshadow $28.50
>  Gri-Gri - Metallic Taupe (Limited Edition)
>  Hasard - Matte Lavender
> 
> Stylo Yeux Waterproof - Long-Lasting Eyeliner $30.00
>  Khaki Précieux - Khaki with Bronze Tint
> 
> Le Volume de Chanel - Mascara $30.00
>  Khaki Bronze - Khaki with Bronze Tint (Limited Edition)
> 
> NAILS
> Le Vernis - Nail Colour $27.00
>  Elixir - Milky Pink
>  Alchimie - Golden Khaki (Limited Edition)
>  Mysterious - Deep Khaki
> 
> Ships to counters June 10th




  Sounds wonderful!!  Thanks for the info !!


----------



## G&Smommy

KarlBear said:


> Ladies!  Info on the fall collection, it's called Superstition. Product names from specktra.com:
> 
> FACE
> Le Blush Crème de Chanel - Cream Blush $38.00
>  Destiny - Golden Beige
>  Présage - Apricot (limited edition)
>  Révélation - Soft Shimmering Pink
>  Inspiration - Soft Blue Pink
>  Affinité - Intense Blue Pink
>  Fantastic - Burgundy (limited edition)
> 
> Vitalumière Aqua - Ultra-Light Skin Perfecting Makeup SPF 15 $45.00
>  30 Beige - Sandy Beige (Repromote)
> 
> LIPS
> Rouge Coco - Hydrating Crème Lip Colour $34.00
>  Icône - Golden Beige
>  Mystique - Aprocot
> 
> Rouge Coco Shine - Hydrating SHEER Lipshine $34.00
>  Secret - Soft Shimmering Pink ( Limited Edition)
>  Instinct - Soft Blue Pink ( Limited Edition)
> 
> Rouge Coco Shine - Hydrating COLOUR Lipshine $34.00
>  Rendez-vous - Intense Blue Pink
>  Esprit - Burgundy
> 
> EYES
> Les 4 Ombres - Quadra Eye Shadow $59.00
>  Mystère - Golden Khaki, Golden Ivory, Silver Taupe, Matte Khaki (US Exclusive, Limited Edition)
> 
> Ombre Essentielle - Soft Touch Eyeshadow $28.50
>  Gri-Gri - Metallic Taupe (Limited Edition)
>  Hasard - Matte Lavender
> 
> Stylo Yeux Waterproof - Long-Lasting Eyeliner $30.00
>  Khaki Précieux - Khaki with Bronze Tint
> 
> Le Volume de Chanel - Mascara $30.00
>  Khaki Bronze - Khaki with Bronze Tint (Limited Edition)
> 
> NAILS
> Le Vernis - Nail Colour $27.00
>  Elixir - Milky Pink
>  Alchimie - Golden Khaki (Limited Edition)
>  Mysterious - Deep Khaki
> 
> Ships to counters June 10th


 
Thanks for the info!  The eye and nail colors sound promising!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Maedi

KarlBear said:


> Ladies!  Info on the fall collection, it's called Superstition. Product names from specktra.com:
> 
> FACE
> Le Blush Crème de Chanel - Cream Blush $38.00
> &#8226; Destiny - Golden Beige
> &#8226; Présage - Apricot (limited edition)
> &#8226; Révélation - Soft Shimmering Pink
> &#8226; Inspiration - Soft Blue Pink
> &#8226; Affinité - Intense Blue Pink
> &#8226; Fantastic - Burgundy (limited edition)
> 
> Vitalumière Aqua - Ultra-Light Skin Perfecting Makeup SPF 15 $45.00
> &#8226; 30 Beige - Sandy Beige (Repromote)
> 
> LIPS
> Rouge Coco - Hydrating Crème Lip Colour $34.00
> &#8226; Icône - Golden Beige
> &#8226; Mystique - Aprocot
> 
> Rouge Coco Shine - Hydrating SHEER Lipshine $34.00
> &#8226; Secret - Soft Shimmering Pink ( Limited Edition)
> &#8226; Instinct - Soft Blue Pink ( Limited Edition)
> 
> Rouge Coco Shine - Hydrating COLOUR Lipshine $34.00
> &#8226; Rendez-vous - Intense Blue Pink
> &#8226; Esprit - Burgundy
> 
> EYES
> Les 4 Ombres - Quadra Eye Shadow $59.00
> &#8226; Mystère - Golden Khaki, Golden Ivory, Silver Taupe, Matte Khaki (US Exclusive, Limited Edition)
> 
> Ombre Essentielle - Soft Touch Eyeshadow $28.50
> &#8226; Gri-Gri - Metallic Taupe (Limited Edition)
> &#8226; Hasard - Matte Lavender
> 
> Stylo Yeux Waterproof - Long-Lasting Eyeliner $30.00
> &#8226; Khaki Précieux - Khaki with Bronze Tint
> 
> Le Volume de Chanel - Mascara $30.00
> &#8226; Khaki Bronze - Khaki with Bronze Tint (Limited Edition)
> 
> NAILS
> Le Vernis - Nail Colour $27.00
> &#8226; Elixir - Milky Pink
> &#8226; Alchimie - Golden Khaki (Limited Edition)
> &#8226; Mysterious - Deep Khaki
> 
> Ships to counters June 10th



These colors sound really innovative and I am highly intrigued by the khaki mascara. Thank you for sharing the information!


----------



## Lady Stardust

The eye quad and the nails colors from Fall sound promising.  I love the polish names they remind me of Dishonored lol


----------



## Sweet Fire

Not intrigued by the Fall collection but I am eagerly awaiting the Summer collection. My list includes

Pink Lagoon, Jade Shore, & Moon River eye shadow sticks and Blue Note mascara.


----------



## jen_sparro

I went on a little spree today  
JC Blush in Frivole, Rubellite Lip Pencil, Accessoire nail polish, L'eclatante and La Favorite lipsticks and Rouge Allure Evanescente... probably will go back tomorrow and get the Starlet polish (waiting for Paparazzi and Cinema to come up online for cheaper).


----------



## dakotacheryl

jen_sparro said:


> I went on a little spree today
> JC Blush in Frivole, Rubellite Lip Pencil, Accessoire nail polish, L'eclatante and La Favorite lipsticks and Rouge Allure Evanescente... probably will go back tomorrow and get the Starlet polish (waiting for Paparazzi and Cinema to come up online for cheaper).



How do you like the blush in Frivole? I'm trying to decide between that one, and the Shiseido blush in Starfish...wish I had a store that I could compare these two in person...grrrrr


----------



## jen_sparro

dakotacheryl said:


> How do you like the blush in Frivole? I'm trying to decide between that one, and the Shiseido blush in Starfish...wish I had a store that I could compare these two in person...grrrrr



I really love Frivole, it's a beautiful apricot-y/coral-y blush. I haven't had much of a chance to play with it properly, but I think it'll be wonderful for spring and summer (even perhaps the start of fall). I haven't seen Starfish in person, but from comparing the two online- I would say Frivole is a little brighter and doesn't have the slightly browny tones I see in Starfish.


----------



## dakotacheryl

jen_sparro said:


> I really love Frivole, it's a beautiful apricot-y/coral-y blush. I haven't had much of a chance to play with it properly, but I think it'll be wonderful for spring and summer (even perhaps the start of fall). I haven't seen Starfish in person, but from comparing the two online- I would say Frivole is a little brighter and doesn't have the slightly browny tones I see in Starfish.



Thanks so much for the info Jen   Think it will be in my next online order!!


----------



## jen_sparro

dakotacheryl said:


> Thanks so much for the info Jen   Think it will be in my next online order!!



No worries! I hope you love it!!


----------



## dakotacheryl

Does anyone have a Chanel MUA at a Nordstrom that you can recommend? I have to order either online or on the phone, and I'd like to have a specific "person" that I can contact who will keep me updated with new product info and have some idea of what I currently use and love so as to make recommendations.

TIA for any help...cheryl


----------



## rocket06

Anyone seen this chanel purse anywhere?


----------



## rocket06

Sorry pic not showing up.


----------



## Suku

dakotacheryl said:


> How do you like the blush in Frivole? I'm trying to decide between that one, and the Shiseido blush in Starfish...wish I had a store that I could compare these two in person...grrrrr


 
Frivole is beautiful!  I have pale skin and was a bit worried that it would look odd on me but it is extremely flattering.  It's the blush I use most often now.

Also, finally received my Les Beiges compact in shade 20.  Head over heels in love!  This is perfect for summer, giving skin an extremely natural, evened out look.  It has only a very light coverage but gives a your-skin-but-better look.

Does anyone know whether this will become a permanent product?  I know that there doesn't appear to be a 20 left in stock in all the online stores I've tried in the UK.  I'm already beginning to panic over what I'll do when I run out of this one!


----------



## Suku

Just spoken over the phone to my favourite SA and, thankfully, Les Beiges is part of the permanent line.  Thank goodness for that!

I can't wait to hear more opinions on it - wish the US and other countries would get it soon!


----------



## Fayelin

jen_sparro said:


> I went on a little spree today
> JC Blush in Frivole, Rubellite Lip Pencil, Accessoire nail polish, L'eclatante and La Favorite lipsticks and Rouge Allure Evanescente... probably will go back tomorrow and get the Starlet polish (waiting for Paparazzi and Cinema to come up online for cheaper).



Wow, great haul! Do you have everything of your Spring Collection wish list now?

Evanescente is my favourite lipstick! It's my go-to lipstick at the moment and i've already used up one tube.

Enjoy all your beautifull products


----------



## Deanna39




----------



## Deanna39

Deanna39 said:


> View attachment 2133479



Chanel Le Vernis in TABOO
Chanel lipgloss in Amour


----------



## Laura_allyson

MissChiara said:


> I think it's more soft than this One,plus you can close it and put it in your bag,it's more clean so!



My sa taught me to put some of the powder in the brush and close it. Viola! U can have the brush to go and touch up whenever u need to without bringing your powder. It's great to save space i guess.


----------



## jen_sparro

Fayelin said:


> Wow, great haul! Do you have everything of your Spring Collection wish list now?
> 
> Evanescente is my favourite lipstick! It's my go-to lipstick at the moment and i've already used up one tube.
> 
> Enjoy all your beautifull products



Yup! All ticked off, so back to saving for the Summer collection  I was so pleased to find Evanescente, it's so beautiful.


----------



## MissChiara

Laura_allyson said:


> My sa taught me to put some of the powder in the brush and close it. Viola! U can have the brush to go and touch up whenever u need to without bringing your powder. It's great to save space i guess.



Yeah!this is great,thanks for this idea!


----------



## dakotacheryl

Thanks to Suku and Jen for "enabling" me yesterday re. the Frivole blush!!  Nordstrom was having a Beauty Event so I ordered:

Chanel Blush in Frivole, Rouge Coco Shine in Romance and Bonheur, Stylo Yeux in Or Rose and Beryl, and a refill packet of Bobbi Brown blotting papers.

I've now fulfilled all of my Wish List items...that is until the Avant-Premier and Summer 2013 collections are released.


----------



## Fayelin

dakotacheryl said:


> Thanks to Suku and Jen for "enabling" me yesterday re. the Frivole blush!!  Nordstrom was having a Beauty Event so I ordered:
> 
> Chanel Blush in Frivole, Rouge Coco Shine in Romance and Bonheur, Stylo Yeux in Or Rose and Beryl, and a refill packet of Bobbi Brown blotting papers.
> 
> I've now fulfilled all of my Wish List items...that is until the Avant-Premier and Summer 2013 collections are released.



Haha! It never ends


----------



## Suku

dakotacheryl said:


> Thanks to Suku and Jen for "enabling" me yesterday re. the Frivole blush!!  Nordstrom was having a Beauty Event so I ordered:
> 
> Chanel Blush in Frivole, Rouge Coco Shine in Romance and Bonheur, Stylo Yeux in Or Rose and Beryl, and a refill packet of Bobbi Brown blotting papers.
> 
> I've now fulfilled all of my Wish List items...that is until the Avant-Premier and Summer 2013 collections are released.


 
Hurray!  I really hope you love it as much as I do.  The Beryl Stylo Yeux is another of my all-time favourites - the best inner eye liner to make your eyes look bright and sparkly.

Lots of gorgeous goodies on their way to you!


----------



## jen_sparro

dakotacheryl said:


> Thanks to Suku and Jen for "enabling" me yesterday re. the Frivole blush!!  Nordstrom was having a Beauty Event so I ordered:
> 
> Chanel Blush in Frivole, Rouge Coco Shine in Romance and Bonheur, Stylo Yeux in Or Rose and Beryl, and a refill packet of Bobbi Brown blotting papers.
> 
> I've now fulfilled all of my Wish List items...that is until the Avant-Premier and Summer 2013 collections are released.



Yay!! What a fabulous haul!  I love Bonheur, such a beautiful shade. Enjoy all your goodies!


----------



## misstrine85

jen_sparro said:


> Yay!! What a fabulous haul!  I love Bonheur, such a beautiful shade. Enjoy all your goodies!



We must be make-up twins  Bonheur is one of my favorites as well


----------



## jen_sparro

misstrine85 said:


> We must be make-up twins  Bonheur is one of my favorites as well



Hehe we do share quite a few favourites don't we?


----------



## palmbeachpink

Suku said:


> Hurray!  I really hope you love it as much as I do.  The Beryl Stylo Yeux is another of my all-time favourites - the best inner eye liner to make your eyes look bright and sparkly.
> 
> Lots of gorgeous goodies on their way to you!



love beryl, esp with green eyes!!

has anyone tried LE VERNIS, EASTERN LIGHT? the white nail polish, wondering how white it is, would it compare to marshmallow or picket fence - thx!!


----------



## jen_sparro

palmbeachpink said:


> love beryl, esp with green eyes!!
> 
> has anyone tried LE VERNIS, EASTERN LIGHT? the white nail polish, wondering how white it is, would it compare to marshmallow or picket fence - thx!!



Eastern Light is very white! It's a modern white, not the slightest hint of yellow or pink. It's a two-coater and easily the best white polish I've ever used formula-wise  Just make sure you don't apply too thicker coats (mine bubbled a teeny bit because my 2nd coat was too thick). Here's my pic of it-


----------



## palmbeachpink

jen_sparro said:


> Eastern Light is very white! It's a modern white, not the slightest hint of yellow or pink. It's a two-coater and easily the best white polish I've ever used formula-wise  Just make sure you don't apply too thicker coats (mine bubbled a teeny bit because my 2nd coat was too thick). Here's my pic of it-



thank you sooo much! must get now!!! love white polish!


----------



## MissChiara

jen_sparro said:


> Eastern Light is very white! It's a modern white, not the slightest hint of yellow or pink. It's a two-coater and easily the best white polish I've ever used formula-wise  Just make sure you don't apply too thicker coats (mine bubbled a teeny bit because my 2nd coat was too thick). Here's my pic of it-



So beautiful...but this is not available in Italy


----------



## Lady Stardust

I'm so impatient for the Avant Première items to be available! I have no patience when it comes to corals lol


----------



## exotikittenx

KarlBear said:


> Ladies!  Info on the fall collection, it's called Superstition. Product names from specktra.com:
> 
> FACE
> Le Blush Crème de Chanel - Cream Blush $38.00
>  Destiny - Golden Beige
>  Présage - Apricot (limited edition)
>  Révélation - Soft Shimmering Pink
>  Inspiration - Soft Blue Pink
>  Affinité - Intense Blue Pink
>  Fantastic - Burgundy (limited edition)
> 
> Vitalumière Aqua - Ultra-Light Skin Perfecting Makeup SPF 15 $45.00
>  30 Beige - Sandy Beige (Repromote)
> 
> LIPS
> Rouge Coco - Hydrating Crème Lip Colour $34.00
>  Icône - Golden Beige
>  Mystique - Aprocot
> 
> Rouge Coco Shine - Hydrating SHEER Lipshine $34.00
>  Secret - Soft Shimmering Pink ( Limited Edition)
>  Instinct - Soft Blue Pink ( Limited Edition)
> 
> Rouge Coco Shine - Hydrating COLOUR Lipshine $34.00
>  Rendez-vous - Intense Blue Pink
>  Esprit - Burgundy
> 
> EYES
> Les 4 Ombres - Quadra Eye Shadow $59.00
>  Mystère - Golden Khaki, Golden Ivory, Silver Taupe, Matte Khaki (US Exclusive, Limited Edition)
> 
> Ombre Essentielle - Soft Touch Eyeshadow $28.50
>  Gri-Gri - Metallic Taupe (Limited Edition)
>  Hasard - Matte Lavender
> 
> Stylo Yeux Waterproof - Long-Lasting Eyeliner $30.00
>  Khaki Précieux - Khaki with Bronze Tint
> 
> Le Volume de Chanel - Mascara $30.00
>  Khaki Bronze - Khaki with Bronze Tint (Limited Edition)
> 
> NAILS
> Le Vernis - Nail Colour $27.00
>  Elixir - Milky Pink
>  Alchimie - Golden Khaki (Limited Edition)
>  Mysterious - Deep Khaki
> 
> Ships to counters June 10th




Thanks for the info... Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Northergirl

I  finally made to the city to pick up my products my SA was holding for me. My SA is amazing when it comes to picking the right colours for me. I bought.....

Stylo eyeliner - Beryl
Illuminating powder from the spring 2013 collection
Powder Brush - love this brush!
Rouge Coco - #83 Scenario 
Rouge Coco - #79 Saga
Le Volume mascara
Les Beiges retractable kabuki brush - feels like a kittens paw on my face due to being so soft. This is a must buy brush.
Le Blanc De Chanel sheer illuminating base
Eye brow pencil
Les Beiges healthy glow sheer powder #20
She also gave me "lots" of samples. Eye makeup remover, face mask, 6 eye/face creams, 2 mascaras, 9 perfumes/eau de toilette in Chance, Coco, Allure, etc. 

I had a allergic reaction to the healthy glow sheer powder. I had hives on my cheeks and on either sides on my nose. I personally thought it had too much of a perfumed scent. I also "hated" the eye brow pencil with a passion. The pencil was not soft(very hard) and I had to press way hard to even see any colour. I noticed my brow hairs were being pulled out due to pressing so hard - pencil was returned.

When I went back back to see my SA and she was horrified by my rash. She also believes it's due to the fragrance. We both decided on the Mat Lumiere #125 Éclat. So far not to bad but I have bit of redness down the sides of my nose. 
If the redness continues I'll be returning the powder.


----------



## KarlBear

Pic of the fall collection: (from specktra.com)
So many pretty colours!!


----------



## jen_sparro

KarlBear said:


> Pic of the fall collection: (from specktra.com)
> So many pretty colours!!



SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## dakotacheryl

Love the Fall 2013 color swatches!!  

Is the Avant Premiere EVER coming to the US????


----------



## Deborah1986

jen_sparro said:


> SO EXCITED!!!



Yeah me to


----------



## Deanna39

Chanel large eyeshadow brush no.25


----------



## Deanna39

Chanel Illuminating Powder


----------



## Deanna39

Chanel eyeshadow brush no.19


----------



## Deanna39

Chanel Sample goodies


----------



## Deanna39

Chanel eyeshadow brush No. 27


----------



## jen_sparro

dakotacheryl said:


> Love the Fall 2013 color swatches!!
> 
> Is the Avant Premiere EVER coming to the US????



You're lucky though! You've got the Revelation Chanel collection... Aussies don't get it until June


----------



## dakotacheryl

jen_sparro said:


> You're lucky though! You've got the Revelation Chanel collection... Aussies don't get it until June



I know right????  But I don't usually wear glosses because I hate having my hair stick to my lips when I'm outside, and I'm in and out of my car for my job ALL day long..grrrr.


----------



## jen_sparro

dakotacheryl said:


> I know right????  But I don't usually wear glosses because I hate having my hair stick to my lips when I'm outside, and I'm in and out of my car for my job ALL day long..grrrr.



Maybe we can get Chanel to swap then?  I'm dying to get my hands on the glossimers!


----------



## dakotacheryl

jen_sparro said:


> Maybe we can get Chanel to swap then?  I'm dying to get my hands on the glossimers!



Sounds good, but your prices are probably higher than in the US. I like the Rouge Coco Shine $34 and the Glossimers are only $29.50....hmmmm


----------



## jen_sparro

dakotacheryl said:


> Sounds good, but your prices are probably higher than in the US. I like the Rouge Coco Shine $34 and the Glossimers are only $29.50....hmmmm



Ugh yes, Australian cosmetic prices are INSANE  $49 for a glossimer (eek!!), I like to buy most things over the internet to save money, unless it's an LE.


----------



## TriPaC87

Hi ladies! I'm on the hunt for a Chanel Eyeshadow Quad called "Blue Notes 78" that has been discontinued for years. My aunt handed it down to me almost 15 years ago before I even used makeup. I hung on to it until about a year ago and now I can not find it anywhere.

Does anyone know where I can find a rare product like this?

Any help would be great!! Thanks!

Here is a link to a photo of the quad: http://www.allcosmeticswholesale.co...w-Palette---Blue-Notes-78---Discontinued.html


----------



## Fayelin

Deanna39 said:


> View attachment 2142397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel eyeshadow brush no.19



LOVE! this brush!
I had to buy it of Ebay because it's unavailable in my country.
It's super for blending but i also use it for applying eyeshadow all over the lid, it applies so smooth.
Congrats on your purchase


----------



## Bbb4ever

Does anyone know how to spot fake chanel 5 parfume?


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Recent lovelies from chanel.com...these glossimers are really gorgeous! And the polish is to die for!!


----------



## blackeyedsusan

And these are from Macys. I could not resist once I saw them in person


----------



## jen_sparro

blackeyedsusan said:


> Recent lovelies from chanel.com...these glossimers are really gorgeous! And the polish is to die for!!



Arggghhh you're killing me!  What a fabulous haul!!!


----------



## Laura_allyson

I'm going down south for a mini vacay next week so I went to Chanel yesterday after work to get the  UV Essentiel sunscreen when my sa told me the summer collection was just in!! The testers hasn't come in yet so it sucks that I couldn't try them yet but she told me I can buy them already. So I went crazy and get the ones I like from the promo pics online. Here's what I got including the samples that my sa gave me. So, so happy that I got them before I leave for my trip. I have been wanting to buy a blue eye shadow just coz I think it will be nice to wear down south. Now I have the Blue Bay stylo! Yay! I didn't get any lipsticks since I have tons and tons of them already so I went crazy with the eye shadows (since they are all LE's) and the blue and green nail polish (which I took out from the box so u can see the colors) I used the Moon River stylo for work this morning and I loooove it!! It is so easy to apply, so pigmented (only one application will do and I just used my hand to blend) and I love the shimmers! Now, I can't wait to use the blue tomorrow. HeeHee!


----------



## Laura_allyson

My sa also gave me the samples of the Avant Premier collection. I am so happy she told me I can use it for my trip, she's so nice and cute, I so love her. 



I already have the RCS Saga which I love by the way. It is more pigmented so I didn't have to apply a lot and it kinda lasts longer than the old rcs. Thinking of getting the Monte Carlo when I get back but I must resist! I have a lot of lippies already and wanna buy something else (maybe stock up on those stylo eye shadows heehee)


----------



## Laura_allyson

Here's a pic of the nail polishes! I loooove, loooove, loooove the blue! At first, I wasn't feeling the green I think since it is my first green nail polish I wasn't used to it yet but when I went outside, it started to grow on me all of a sudden. Guess the sun made it really pretty on my nails &#128521;


----------



## jen_sparro

Laura_allyson said:


> Here's a pic of the nail polishes! I loooove, loooove, loooove the blue! At first, I wasn't feeling the green I think since it is my first green nail polish I wasn't used to it yet but when I went outside, it started to grow on me all of a sudden. Guess the sun made it really pretty on my nails &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2145203



 
I must own the entire summer collection!!!


----------



## dakotacheryl

Wow Susan and Laura, Seriously wonderful hauls!!

Wish I had a local store which sold Chanel so that I could develop a nice relationship...sigh


----------



## dakotacheryl

jen_sparro said:


> I must own the entire summer collection!!!


Wow Jen!  I really want the green one now. Thx for the photo Laura!


----------



## Mondrianum

Bbb4ever said:


> Does anyone know how to spot fake chanel 5 parfume?


Hi, just was reading about it the other day. 
http://www.dino.co.uk/labs/2011/how-to-spot-fake-chanel-coco-mademoiselle/
Hope it helps.


----------



## thel

Laura_allyson said:


> Here's a pic of the nail polishes! I loooove, loooove, loooove the blue! At first, I wasn't feeling the green I think since it is my first green nail polish I wasn't used to it yet but when I went outside, it started to grow on me all of a sudden. Guess the sun made it really pretty on my nails &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2145203





So jealous! I am dying to get my hands on Azure! I'll have to start making calls 
this weekend.


----------



## Laura_allyson

Just thought you guys wanna see the swatches of the stylo eye shadow. From left: Moon River, Pink Lagoon, Blue Bay and Black Stream.


----------



## Suku

Laura_allyson said:


> Just thought you guys wanna see the swatches of the stylo eye shadow. From left: Moon River, Pink Lagoon, Blue Bay and Black Stream.
> View attachment 2145955


 
Wonderful!  Thank you so much.  I've been wondering what they would be like.  I think I'll probably end up getting Moon River and Pink Lagoon.  Possibly the soft golden one too, I expect (I'm a big gold fan).


----------



## Laura_allyson

I love it so much. I used the Moon River this morning and 12hours later it is still here on my eye and the color didn't fade away at all. It didn't crease my so oily eyelids. Lol Definitely better than the Illusion D'ombre long wear eye shadow. I am calling my sa to reserve me another moon river to stock up! Heehee


----------



## palmbeachpink

Laura_allyson said:


> I love it so much. I used the Moon River this morning and 12hours later it is still here on my eye and the color didn't fade away at all. It didn't crease my so oily eyelids. Lol Definitely better than the Illusion D'ombre long wear eye shadow. I am calling my sa to reserve me another moon river to stock up! Heehee



can't wait to try them - are any of the colors too similar to any of the illusion d'ombre? 

thank you so much for your pics!! 

can't wait for cream blush as well!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

jen_sparro said:


> Eastern Light is very white! It's a modern white, not the slightest hint of yellow or pink. It's a two-coater and easily the best white polish I've ever used formula-wise  Just make sure you don't apply too thicker coats (mine bubbled a teeny bit because my 2nd coat was too thick). Here's my pic of it-



just rec'd eastern light, love it! thanks again for your help! also,finally bought the duo mirror since i made the purchase from chanel.com


----------



## Love Of My Life

Leave it to you gals... what fabulous hauls...


----------



## Laura_allyson

palmbeachpink said:


> can't wait to try them - are any of the colors too similar to any of the illusion d'ombre?
> 
> thank you so much for your pics!!
> 
> can't wait for cream blush as well!!



I would probably say the Abstraction is the closest to Pink Lagoon but pink lagoon is darker/brighter. It is more pigmented also, one application will do. Here's my swatch, from left: Emerveille, Abstraction then Pink Lagoon. With the Illusion d'ombre you definitly have to apply 2-3x more before you get that color (on my swatch) while the Stylo eye shadows, one application is great then i just use my finger to blend.
	

		
			
		

		
	




The  next swatch is the comparison of Illusoire (left) and moon river. It's sort of close , illusoire is more on the gray shade while moon river is kind of like bronze i guess. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The Blue Bay might be similar to Destination of illusion d' ombre but I don't have it (as it's not available here booo!)  so I couldn't show u the comparison.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Fab haul!

So excited to see this collection!


----------



## Deborah1986

Neeed really go to the store ...the new collection is fab !!!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

When are the latest collections expected to be out? I've been checking the Nordstrom and Chanel websites every single day waiting for Avant Première, I thought it was out April 15th?


----------



## Lady Stardust

Of course, as soon as I post that Summer 2013 goes up lol.  Picked up Azuré and Lilis nail polishes.  I wasn't too interested in the lip products because the Avant Première ones are much more up my alley, but I'm thinking about getting the Moon River pencil in the future.  I'm surprised this went up before AP


----------



## palmbeachpink

Laura_allyson said:


> I would probably say the Abstraction is the closest to Pink Lagoon but pink lagoon is darker/brighter. It is more pigmented also, one application will do. Here's my swatch, from left: Emerveille, Abstraction then Pink Lagoon. With the Illusion d'ombre you definitly have to apply 2-3x more before you get that color (on my swatch) while the Stylo eye shadows, one application is great then i just use my finger to blend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146173
> 
> 
> The  next swatch is the comparison of Illusoire (left) and moon river. It's sort of close , illusoire is more on the gray shade while moon river is kind of like bronze i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146179
> 
> 
> The Blue Bay might be similar to Destination of illusion d' ombre but I don't have it (as it's not available here booo!)  so I couldn't show u the comparison.



thank so so much for taking the time to do this!! just finished getting all of the illusion d'ombre now I will need all of the stylo's! thinking the pink lagoon may look cute as a blush too, can't wait to get these!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

Lady Stardust said:


> Of course, as soon as I post that Summer 2013 goes up lol.  Picked up Azuré and Lilis nail polishes.  I wasn't too interested in the lip products because the Avant Première ones are much more up my alley, but I'm thinking about getting the Moon River pencil in the future.  I'm surprised this went up before AP



what is in AP collection? i must have missed that one!! 

does anyone know of any beauty events going on? I know bergdorf but prob will not spend that much....when does neiman, Saks or Nordstrom have one? any time soon? thanks!! 

us chanel girls are going to be in big trouble with all of these yummy goodies!!


----------



## jen_sparro

palmbeachpink said:


> what is in AP collection? i must have missed that one!!
> 
> does anyone know of any beauty events going on? I know bergdorf but prob will not spend that much....when does neiman, Saks or Nordstrom have one? any time soon? thanks!!
> 
> us chanel girls are going to be in big trouble with all of these yummy goodies!!



AP= Avant Premiere 
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-DcpwVhWqG3c/UTOWGSPH0rI/AAAAAAAAaL4/6d-p0ZTepUA/s1600/avante+premiere.jpg

The summer collection is going to ruin my bank account


----------



## palmbeachpink

jen_sparro said:


> AP= Avant Premiere
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-DcpwVhWqG3c/UTOWGSPH0rI/AAAAAAAAaL4/6d-p0ZTepUA/s1600/avante+premiere.jpg
> 
> The summer collection is going to ruin my bank account



thanks for that 

the stylo's are all sold out online, if anyone spots at dept store, pls post

i called NM and they have nothing


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I'm surprised the stylos are sold out! Things don't usually sell out with Chanel esp online. Glad I grabbed the polishes last night! Lol


----------



## milksway25

so excited the summer collection is finally out online at Chanel's website.  i am placing my order now.


----------



## milksway25

Laura_allyson said:


> Just thought you guys wanna see the swatches of the stylo eye shadow. From left: Moon River, Pink Lagoon, Blue Bay and Black Stream.
> View attachment 2145955



thanks for d swatches love it all



palmbeachpink said:


> what is in AP collection? i must have missed that one!!
> 
> does anyone know of any beauty events going on? I know bergdorf but prob will not spend that much....when does neiman, Saks or Nordstrom have one? any time soon? thanks!!
> 
> us chanel girls are going to be in big trouble with all of these yummy goodies!!


 
i know nordies event is on  april 27. i have already presold most of the summer collection with my sa because they will  have another make up pouch with free goodies inside. (not that i ever use d pouches i still have 3 so far and gave 2 already) hehe


jen_sparro said:


> AP= Avant Premiere
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-DcpwVhWqG3c/UTOWGSPH0rI/AAAAAAAAaL4/6d-p0ZTepUA/s1600/avante+premiere.jpg
> 
> The summer collection is going to ruin my bank account


my thoughts exactly:giggles:


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I use the pouches for when I travel they're good for wrapping items so that they don't break


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> thanks for that
> 
> the stylo's are all sold out online, if anyone spots at dept store, pls post
> 
> i called NM and they have nothing





Lady Stardust said:


> ^ I'm surprised the stylos are sold out! Things don't usually sell out with Chanel esp online. Glad I grabbed the polishes last night! Lol



yes all the stylos are sold old ;( guess i just have to wait for my presale at nordies althou i was able to order a stylo yeux waterproof true blue


----------



## Deanna39

Chanel #26 brush


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> thanks for d swatches love it all
> 
> 
> 
> i know nordies event is on  april 27. i have already presold most of the summer collection with my sa because they will  have another make up pouch with free goodies inside. (not that i ever use d pouches i still have 3 so far and gave 2 already) hehe
> my thoughts exactly:giggles:




it is so true about those pouches, i never use them either! they are just fun to get i guess, it's like a goody bag at an event, yunno?? 

a few of the large bags from neiman's i have used for the beach!!

but now that i know nordie's is doing one, of course i will wait! haha! 

need to go through my make up and see what i "need" - i am sure i will "need" every color of the stylo's as i have now decided that all of the colors compliment the illusion d'ombre's! 

wonder how they will compare to the dior twinsets, have been meaning to check those out too!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> yes all the stylos are sold old ;( guess i just have to wait for my presale at nordies althou i was able to order a stylo yeux waterproof true blue



btw, i placed an order on c.com and it arrived quick, i think i ordered on a monday and it arrived on a wednesday, so hopefully that will hold you over until the 27th!!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Talked to my Nordies SA and she isn't getting it until May, she said they shipped everything on the 13th and it takes about 3 weeks for the store to receive it. I too will be pre-ordering because I want the red pouch.


----------



## milksway25

Lady Stardust said:


> ^ I use the pouches for when I travel they're good for wrapping items so that they don't break


That's a good idea. maybe i should try that next time i travel. thanks



palmbeachpink said:


> it is so true about those pouches, i never use them either! they are just fun to get i guess, it's like a goody bag at an event, yunno??
> 
> a few of the large bags from neiman's i have used for the beach!!
> 
> but now that i know nordie's is doing one, of course i will wait! haha!
> 
> need to go through my make up and see what i "need" - i am sure i will "need" every color of the stylo's as i have now decided that all of the colors compliment the illusion d'ombre's!
> 
> wonder how they will compare to the dior twinsets, have been meaning to check those out too!!


yes beach is a good place to wear some of the larger bags  i will keep that in mind next time. i usually just give it away & send it to my relatives abroad. they love those stuff. i never use any of them but i just love the idea that i am getting free stuff for the things i buy. some weird way it tells my brain its ok to buy more.  lolz. yes i've already decided to buy 4 colors of the stylos & also the rcs & glosses ofcourse. still thinking if i "need" those gorge nailpolishes:giggles:



Sweet Fire said:


> Talked to my Nordies SA and she isn't getting it until May, she said they shipped everything on the 13th and it takes about 3 weeks for the store to receive it. I too will be pre-ordering because I want the red pouch.
> 
> i saw that tiny red pouch with d goodies. i want it also that's basically the only reason why i am not going to buy all the summer collection right away. presale is not til apr 27[/COLOR]


----------



## anghelq

My purchases last month. My bday was last month. I'm loving chanel. I used to collect Mac but now I'm converted.


----------



## misstrine85

anghelq said:


> My purchases last month. My bday was last month. I'm loving chanel. I used to collect Mac but now I'm converted.



What is the name of the lipstick on the left? The pink one


----------



## Suku

misstrine85 said:


> What is the name of the lipstick on the left? The pink one


 
That looks like L'Eclatante, Misstrine.  I'd love to know what the one on the right is!


----------



## Amaryllix

Suku said:


> That looks like L'Eclatante, Misstrine.  I'd love to know what the one on the right is!



I think it might be La Caline!


----------



## Derigueur

Hey I don't no if this is the right place but I have a oily t-zone and looking for a mattifying fluid is the chanel one any good? Thanks x


----------



## Suku

Amaryllix said:


> I think it might be La Caline!


 
Aha!  Yes, I think you're right.  Thank you!


----------



## anghelq

misstrine85 said:


> What is the name of the lipstick on the left? The pink one


It's a limited edition from the spring 2013. Rouge Allure Velvet #42 L' Eclatante. The right one is Rouge Allure Velvet in La Caline.


----------



## anghelq

Suku said:


> Aha!  Yes, I think you're right.  Thank you!


Yes, It's la caline..


----------



## blackeyedsusan

The Summer Collection is in the stores! Just got back from Macys with these lovelies backordered from chanel.com. (Now I wish I hadn't ordered everything else online because now I have to wait for them to arrive next week )


----------



## anghelq

Another haul..
Blush duo tweed effect #10 tweed pink and glossimer #131 mica. This blush gives very natural glow. Love it


----------



## Suku

anghelq said:


> Yes, It's la caline..


 
Thanks!  I must confess to having ordered it now, having seen your pic.  :shame:


----------



## 19flowers

anghelq said:


> Another haul..
> Blush duo tweed effect #10 tweed pink and glossimer #131 mica. This blush gives very natural glow. Love it



Tweed Pink is my favorite blush EVER!!    I love it, too!


----------



## palmbeachpink

scent event going on at neiman's april 27 - may 5 with $85 purchase of cosmetics and/or fragrance - it is a patent bag in pink, white or green with black handles, just rec'd card about it in mail


----------



## Suku

19flowers said:


> Tweed Pink is my favorite blush EVER!!    I love it, too!


 
I have the Tweed Rose version and it's one of my favourites too.  I agree with angelq about how natural they look.  So beautiful and easy to wear.


----------



## anghelq

I just bought the tweed rose lol but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Polishes came in today &#128522;


----------



## KarlBear

I just ordered the notorious blush, can't wait to get it


----------



## BunnyLady4

anghelq said:


> Yes, It's la caline..


 
I bought the same one - it's SO pretty.  Enjoy!


----------



## Lady Stardust

The Stylos are back in stock on Chanel.com  I just placed an order for Jade Shore before they all sell out again!


----------



## midg613

TriPaC87 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm on the hunt for a Chanel Eyeshadow Quad called "Blue Notes 78" that has been discontinued for years. My aunt handed it down to me almost 15 years ago before I even used makeup. I hung on to it until about a year ago and now I can not find it anywhere.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a rare product like this?
> 
> Any help would be great!! Thanks!
> 
> Here is a link to a photo of the quad: http://www.allcosmeticswholesale.co...w-Palette---Blue-Notes-78---Discontinued.html


 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-BLUE...1423593?pt=US_Makeup_Eyes&hash=item3ccb742269

This what your looking for?


----------



## dcbfh123

i know nordies event is on  april 27. i have already presold most of the summer collection with my sa because they will  have another make up pouch with free goodies inside. (not that i ever use d pouches i still have 3 so far and gave 2 already) hehe
my thoughts exactly:giggles:[/QUOTE]

do you happen to know the minimum purchase required and if they'll ship for free? which nordie's is this? i just made a huge beauty purchase but then i saw the new summer collection nail polishes....


----------



## Amaryllix

*Some* of the Chanel Summer 2013 collection is available on BG.com. I could only find the eyeshadow sticks, blue eyeliner and mascaras (the mascaras are under eyeliner and the eyeliner is under mascara, no idea why) so far. I'm pretty sure the lippies, glossimers, and the nail polishes have not made it onto the site.  

Good place to pick them up if Chanel.com runs out!


----------



## Bethc

My haul at Saks today... The Azur polish is amazing!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Great haul!

I'm so excited...


----------



## milksway25

schu2011 said:


> i know nordies event is on  april 27. i have already presold most of the summer collection with my sa because they will  have another make up pouch with free goodies inside. (not that i ever use d pouches i still have 3 so far and gave 2 already) hehe
> my thoughts exactly:giggles:



do you happen to know the minimum purchase required and if they'll ship for free? which nordie's is this? i just made a huge beauty purchase but then i saw the new summer collection nail polishes....[/QUOTE]

i know nordies is 200$ and yes my sa can ship it to u for freeall over US only i also have a presale at neiman & its only 85$ minimum. i will give my sa's # if u want.


----------



## palmbeachpink

Bethc said:


> My haul at Saks today... The Azur polish is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2155433
> 
> View attachment 2155434



what a great day! great picks from the summer collection!

do you love the new coco shine? that color looks divine! 

the orange bag is super cute, i've only ever seen black or white!


----------



## shortsweetness

Went crazy today!


----------



## shortsweetness

Oops. Did not want my pic in the post and now I can't delete.


----------



## dcbfh123

milksway25 said:


> thanks for d swatches love it all
> 
> 
> 
> i know nordies event is on  april 27. i have already presold most of the summer collection with my sa because they will  have another make up pouch with free goodies inside. (not that i ever use d pouches i still have 3 so far and gave 2 already) hehe
> my thoughts exactly:giggles:





milksway25 said:


> do you happen to know the minimum purchase required and if they'll ship for free? which nordie's is this? i just made a huge beauty purchase but then i saw the new summer collection nail polishes....



i know nordies is 200$ and yes my sa can ship it to u for freeall over US only i also have a presale at neiman & its only 85$ minimum. i will give my sa's # if u want. [/QUOTE]


yes please - i'm debating a purchase and would love to get a gwp. does neimans have the gwp as well? thank you milksway!


----------



## dcbfh123

gwp from recent chanel haul. my first chanel gwp!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

Some swatches and comparisons plus Lisa Eldridge's video 
http://www.theraeviewer.com/2013/04..._campaign=Feed:+RaeviewOnline+(RAEview+ONLINE)


----------



## Suku

jen_sparro said:


> Some swatches and comparisons plus Lisa Eldridge's video
> http://www.theraeviewer.com/2013/04..._campaign=Feed:+RaeviewOnline+(RAEview+ONLINE)


 
Wonderful!  Thank you!

I've been so looking forward to seeing what Lisa would do with the collection.  She usually provides a much more easy to wear look.


----------



## tracy15006

schu2011 said:


> gwp from recent chanel haul. my first chanel gwp!!!



May I know where you got it from? and how much is min purchase? Thanks ^^


----------



## Suku

shortsweetness said:


> Went crazy today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2155626
> View attachment 2155627


 
Oh, I love Lime Light on the tips of your lashes.  I'm really glad I've pre-ordered it now.  

You really suit it, by the way.  It looks absolutely lovely on you.

I'm not sure how to delete photos but, hopefully, someone will come along to help.  If not, you can maybe try messaging Vlad to ask for it to be done.

Perhaps you can see some html code like this: "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





" that usually contains the image link if it's stored online.


----------



## jen_sparro

Suku said:


> Wonderful!  Thank you!
> 
> I've been so looking forward to seeing what Lisa would do with the collection.  She usually provides a much more easy to wear look.



I was actually a little disappointed in Lisa's look this time, I was expecting a bit more 'wow'. Still, I cannot wait for the summer collection to be released here


----------



## Suku

jen_sparro said:


> I was actually a little disappointed in Lisa's look this time, I was expecting a bit more 'wow'. Still, I cannot wait for the summer collection to be released here


 
I know what you mean.  Whilst I love to see a more pared down version, in this case it would have been good to have had 2 videos: one easily wearable and one dramatic.

Have you seen the wonderful video of Vanessa Paradis on the Chanel.com summer collection front page?  Now that looks stunning!  They seem to have mostly used Jade Shore in conjuction with Cool Gold but with Blue Bay in the outer corners, then Blue Note on the top lashes and Zest on the bottom.  I'm sure there are other products but I'd have to take a closer look to identify them.  Just beautiful.


----------



## jen_sparro

Suku said:


> I know what you mean.  Whilst I love to see a more pared down version, in this case it would have been good to have had 2 videos: one easily wearable and one dramatic.
> 
> Have you seen the wonderful video of Vanessa Paradis on the Chanel.com summer collection front page?  Now that looks stunning!  They seem to have mostly used Jade Shore in conjuction with Cool Gold but with Blue Bay in the outer corners, then Blue Note on the top lashes and Zest on the bottom.  I'm sure there are other products but I'd have to take a closer look to identify them.  Just beautiful.



Wow, just saw it, now that is an awesome look (obviously not an everyday one )!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Suku said:


> Have you seen the wonderful video of Vanessa Paradis on the Chanel.com summer collection front page?


 That's not Vanessa (I'm a huge Vanessa fan lol) I think it's the same model from the Printemps Precieux collection. The look is gorgeous!


----------



## Suku

Lady Stardust said:


> That's not Vanessa (I'm a huge Vanessa fan lol) I think it's the same model from the Printemps Precieux collection. The look is gorgeous!


 
You could well be right - it probably is the same model.  I do think that she looks like Vanessa in the video - hence the mistake, LOL!  :shame::greengrin:

In any case, I'd be more than happy to look like either of them!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ they definitely look super similar! Which is funny when you think about it too like the Chanel ads have all different types of models but their cosmetic ads seem to have a more set look


----------



## Bethc

My eyeliner stash, the true blue is amazing!


----------



## Deanna39

Chanel Small Contour and Shadow Brush #26


----------



## Sweet Fire

Lime light looks awesome!

My list is getting longer and longer...


----------



## jen_sparro

Bethc said:


> My eyeliner stash, the true blue is amazing!
> 
> View attachment 2156598



Nice collection!! I really like the Stylo WP formula 
I bought the Powder brush #1 today, super soft and lovely quality. I'll be adding more Chanel brushes in the future I think!


----------



## dcbfh123

tracy15006 said:


> May I know where you got it from? and how much is min purchase? Thanks ^^



from the chanel counter at bergdorf - they had a beauty event but I think it might be over


----------



## shortsweetness

Suku said:


> Oh, I love Lime Light on the tips of your lashes.  I'm really glad I've pre-ordered it now.
> 
> You really suit it, by the way.  It looks absolutely lovely on you.
> 
> I'm not sure how to delete photos but, hopefully, someone will come along to help.  If not, you can maybe try messaging Vlad to ask for it to be done.
> 
> Perhaps you can see some html code like this: "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " that usually contains the image link if it's stored online.



Awwww. Thanks! I really love limelight


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Love the Summer Collection!!! Some colors vivid and vibrant others subtle yet complimentary:


----------



## Suku

blackeyedsusan said:


> Love the Summer Collection!!! Some colors vivid and vibrant others subtle yet complimentary:


 
Wow, did you buy everything in the entire collection?  I'm impressed!  

Mind you, I've pre-ordered most things, myself.  This has got to be one of the most exciting Chanel collections ever.


----------



## milksway25

schu2011 said:


> i know nordies is 200$ and yes my sa can ship it to u for freeall over US only i also have a presale at neiman & its only 85$ minimum. i will give my sa's # if u want.




yes please - i'm debating a purchase and would love to get a gwp. does neimans have the gwp as well? thank you milksway![/QUOTE]

heres my sa's info @ topanga nordies her name is Harry she is so nice & she usually puts extra samples also as well as d gift 818-884-7900 just ask to be transferred to Chanel beauty as i have misplaced d card w/ her extension. my 2nd go to is Elodia if harry is not around. both of them will take care of u. i love them coz they are d only 2 i can depend on for extra samples.( and i love those extra skincare samples:giggles hehehe 
yes nm has a gift with purchase also i believe its a small tote w/ fragrance samples with 85$ purchase my go to is Hilda here is her em as i also misplaced her phone number: Hilda_Andreasian@neimanmarcusstores.com u can contact her and ask to presell for u. 
please tell them Camille referred u.  so excited for the event tomorrow


----------



## Lady Stardust

My Jade Shore stylo came today. Can't wait to wear this tonight! I included a swatch too. It definitely looks minty on me, I saw some swatches where it looked too blue and I was worried


----------



## jen_sparro

Lady Stardust said:


> My Jade Shore stylo came today. Can't wait to wear this tonight! I included a swatch too. It definitely looks minty on me, I saw some swatches where it looked too blue and I was worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157832
> View attachment 2157833



It reminds me of the Riviere IdO, I'll have to compare it out of interest! I'll happily take it, since I love my Riviere.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ It reminds me of Rivère too. I used it tonight and it's gorgeous! However, I do have to say one warning- I got it in my waterline by accident tonight and it burned SO BAD my eyes started gushing tears and I had to wash everything off and reapply it only on my upper lid. Be careful using it on your lash line!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Saw the collection today but I'm waiting till Nordies have their Chanel event at the end of May so I can get the red pouch. The only thing I'm getting from the collection is Jade shore eyeshadow stick and Azure polish.


----------



## jen_sparro

Lady Stardust said:


> ^ It reminds me of Rivère too. I used it tonight and it's gorgeous! However, I do have to say one warning- I got it in my waterline by accident tonight and it burned SO BAD my eyes started gushing tears and I had to wash everything off and reapply it only on my upper lid. Be careful using it on your lash line!



Oh no!  Hope your eye has recovered! Thanks for the warning.
Chanel should be more careful with their eye products!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

jen_sparro said:


> Oh no!  Hope your eye has recovered! Thanks for the warning.
> Chanel should be more careful with their eye products!!


 thanks I'm fine ever since I washed it off and reapplied, it really is a beautiful shade,  but in the waterline it was bad lol. I'm not sure if it was just me or if it's not waterline safe. I'm thinking it might be from the micro glitter


----------



## milksway25

so excited  tomorrow is the Chanel event at nordies & i can't wait to have my make up done & to pick up my presell for the summer collection. although i also ordered at neiman & chanel's website some of the items to get the free gifts with purchase. my order is so scattered because i wanna take advantage of the free gifts & samples :shame: for different stores. as long as i make the minimum purchase i'm good


----------



## Amaryllix

milksway25 said:


> so excited  tomorrow is the Chanel event at nordies & i can't wait to have my make up done & to pick up my presell for the summer collection. although i also ordered at neiman & chanel's website some of the items to get the free gifts with purchase. my order is so scattered because i wanna take advantage of the free gifts & samples :shame: for different stores. as long as i make the minimum purchase i'm good



My local Nordies is having the event too! Woke up early for their Pretty Party too. Super excited for this GWP, love the orange-red bag! (My order is so scattered too for the same reason!) What did you get from Summer?


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> so excited  tomorrow is the Chanel event at nordies & i can't wait to have my make up done & to pick up my presell for the summer collection. although i also ordered at neiman & chanel's website some of the items to get the free gifts with purchase. my order is so scattered because i wanna take advantage of the free gifts & samples :shame: for different stores. as long as i make the minimum purchase i'm good



i called your nordies and they are sold out of cute red bags, are any other stores doing the red bag gift? thx!!

what stores are you doing to get goodies? thx


----------



## palmbeachpink

found the cute red gwp chanel make up bag at saks - after i made my purchase b/c she was so beyond nice (gave my daughter make up lesson + mani, got us water, gave kids chanel paper bags with parfume + treat) i told her there could be some people interested from this blog - she said she would do *tons of samples, red chanel bag + free shipping with a $150 purchase*! so here is her contact info if you want to order, just say you are calling from the blog as she had no clue what TPF was!! she said to order in the next week or two at the most, the sooner the better.....hope this helps those who want the red bag, it is the best one i have seen them do and perfect size for those who carry a small bag and the summer collection is just amazing!! i already need more and i have not used it yet! haha!  

hope this helps you guys!! not sure about int'l shipping but you could email her and ask.....

*her name is mary van fleet @ chanel - saks and her cell number is 561.309.6284 or her email is maryiwas@aol.com*

i just took a few quick pics:


----------



## cocokarlie

Went into SF yesterday and checked Sak's but most of the collection was sold out. The Chanel boutique and Neimans was closed, but luckily Nordstroms had them all still! True blue is amazing and Aqua Blue surprised me. I tried aqua blue and limelight and both are super pigmented!


----------



## Bethc

cocokarlie said:


> Went into SF yesterday and checked Sak's but most of the collection was sold out. The Chanel boutique and Neimans was closed, but luckily Nordstroms had them all still! True blue is amazing and Aqua Blue surprised me. I tried aqua blue and limelight and both are super pigmented!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159172



Lovely!  I need to get a back-up of the eyeliner, it's amazing on!


----------



## dcbfh123

milksway25 said:


> yes please - i'm debating a purchase and would love to get a gwp. does neimans have the gwp as well? thank you milksway!



heres my sa's info @ topanga nordies her name is Harry she is so nice & she usually puts extra samples also as well as d gift 818-884-7900 just ask to be transferred to Chanel beauty as i have misplaced d card w/ her extension. my 2nd go to is Elodia if harry is not around. both of them will take care of u. i love them coz they are d only 2 i can depend on for extra samples.( and i love those extra skincare samples:giggles hehehe 
yes nm has a gift with purchase also i believe its a small tote w/ fragrance samples with 85$ purchase my go to is Hilda here is her em as i also misplaced her phone number: Hilda_Andreasian@neimanmarcusstores.com u can contact her and ask to presell for u. 
please tell them Camille referred u.  so excited for the event tomorrow[/QUOTE]

Thanks milksway! I'll def let her know you referred me if I end up making a purchase there!


----------



## palmbeachpink

ignore


----------



## palmbeachpink

schu2011 said:


> heres my sa's info @ topanga nordies her name is Harry she is so nice & she usually puts extra samples also as well as d gift 818-884-7900 just ask to be transferred to Chanel beauty as i have misplaced d card w/ her extension. my 2nd go to is Elodia if harry is not around. both of them will take care of u. i love them coz they are d only 2 i can depend on for extra samples.( and i love those extra skincare samples:giggles hehehe
> yes nm has a gift with purchase also i believe its a small tote w/ fragrance samples with 85$ purchase my go to is Hilda here is her em as i also misplaced her phone number: Hilda_Andreasian@neimanmarcusstores.com u can contact her and ask to presell for u.
> please tell them Camille referred u.  so excited for the event tomorrow




if you read below, i called her SA at nordie's and they were out! that's why i posted info below about saks , HTH!!


----------



## cocokarlie

Bethc said:


> Lovely!  I need to get a back-up of the eyeliner, it's amazing on!


Isn't it?! I only swatched it at the store and forgot to use some makeup remover to take it off and wow it has some serious staying power. Can't wait to wear it!


----------



## milksway25

Amaryllix said:


> My local Nordies is having the event too! Woke up early for their Pretty Party too. Super excited for this GWP, love the orange-red bag! (My order is so scattered too for the same reason!) What did you get from Summer?



@amaryllix... it was my first time and i was so excited even though i am not use to waking up that early it was fun & i had a great time. i ended up getting all 5 stylo pen shadows except for the green one, (althou i might still order that thou )after nordies i went to neiman to pick up few more stuff... the rcs pygmallion, the levres gloss in envolee & the polish belargus. i also got some @ Chanel's website which is the true blue waterproof stylo & the loose powder also got me some tom ford goodies i will upload the pics as soon as all my order comes still waiting for 2 items


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> if you read below, i called her SA at nordie's and they were out! that's why i posted info below about saks , HTH!!





palmbeachpink said:


> i called your nordies and they are sold out of cute red bags, are any other stores doing the red bag gift? thx!!
> 
> 
> what stores are you doing to get goodies? thx


@palmbeachpink, so sorry to hear that. i guess it was so crazy that day so much people ordering so they run out about 1100 am after the beauty show i was still there getting my make up done with a friend and because she didn't presell she didnt get that cute lil make up bag also call my sa hilda at nm i think they still have a few left on their tote with scent samples.(u can see a pic of it at d nm website hilda also gave me a few more Chanel samples since they dont have d chanel make up pouch) i will post pics of my haul as soon as the rest of my order comes which is thurs i ordered it at chanel website just yesterday i didnt presell some of them but when i saw it personally yesterday i gave in & went and got it online. now i have to wait again


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> @amaryllix... it was my first time and i was so excited even though i wasnt used to waking up that early it was fun & i had a great time. i ended up getting all 5 stylo pen shadows except for the green one, (althou i might still order that thou )after nordies i went to neiman to pick up a few stuff also the rcs pygmallion, the levres gloss in envolee & the polish belargus. i also got some @ Chanel's website which is the tru blue waterproof stylo & the loose powder also got me some tom ford lippie i will upload the pics as soon as all my order comes still waiting for 2 items



so happy you had a great time!! I am so going back for all of the stylo's and the blue + light blue mascara!! what a great collection!! what a home run!! can't wait to see your pics!! 

def get the green one, it's awesome blended with the white illusion d'ombre....you can easily shade it up or down!! mind as well complete the collection too! 

btw, they had on the summer display the bronzing fluid - while I don't want that I'm thinking of the bronzing soleil make up base universal in the short round container - any thoughts or users of that? I have always used guerlain terracotta but it looked pretty cool!


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> so happy you had a great time!! I am so going back for all of the stylo's and the blue + light blue mascara!! what a great collection!! what a home run!! can't wait to see your pics!!
> 
> def get the green one, it's awesome blended with the white illusion d'ombre....you can easily shade it up or down!! mind as well complete the collection too!
> 
> btw, they had on the summer display the bronzing fluid - while I don't want that I'm thinking of the bronzing soleil make up base universal in the short round container - any thoughts or users of that? I have always used guerlain terracotta but it looked pretty cool!



d sa tried all 4 stylo colors on me & it did blend well together she also used the blue note mascara just on the tips of my lashes & i loved how it looked althou i passed that time. thou i still cant stop thinking about that & the jadeshore stylo pen so i might bite the bullet also depends on my budget thou because i already did serious damage from last week in tom ford vegas & this saturday at nordies & neimans:shame:

as far as the bronzing fluid i have used that few years ago & love d subtle glow it gave me but after that dried out... i bought the LE bronzer powder from last summer which is Sable Rose i believe. i have not tried the 1 in the round container so i cant help u with that. on that note thou... i have tried the tom ford gold dust powder & it is so pretty & feels wonderful against my skin. the shimmers are so subtle that it gives me a radiant healthy glow (i am not a fan of brown muddy look other bronzer gives) i am thinking of purchasing that next after i toss my sable rose bronzer


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> @palmbeachpink, so sorry to hear that. i guess it was so crazy that day so much people ordering so they run out about 1100 am after the beauty show i was still there getting my make up done with a friend and because she didn't presell she didnt get that cute lil make up bag also call my sa hilda at nm i think they still have a few left on their tote with scent samples.(u can see a pic of it at d nm website hilda also gave me a few chanel samples since they dont have d chanel make up pouch) i will post pics of my haul as soon as the rest of my order comes which is thurs i ordered it at chanel website just yesterday i didnt presell some of them but when i saw it personally yesterday i gave in & went and got it online. now i have to wait again



I ended up getting the cute red bag at Saks! so it worked perfect! also my neiman's told me they are doing a gift of a chanel make up bag w/samples so when I get there I will report back info....

let me know if anyone one is interested in NM so I could prob ask for a lower minimum purchase, if you guys wanted to order b/c then you would get the neiman bag on website plus a chanel make up bag (they have both white + black chanel make up bags as the gift when i called on saturday) with the new sublime + other samples......I will drop by there tomm so just respond to post and I'll check here before I go...


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> I ended up getting the cute red bag at Saks! so it worked perfect! also my neiman's told me they are doing a gift of a chanel make up bag w/samples so when I get there I will report back info....
> 
> let me know if anyone one is interested in NM so I could prob ask for a lower minimum purchase, if you guys wanted to order b/c then you would get the neiman bag on website plus a chanel make up bag with the new sublime + other samples......I will drop by there tomm so just respond to post and I'll check here before I go...



wow that sounds great. maybe that will push me on getting the few items that i did not get fr the summer collection that i am still thinking about. ;like the blue note mascara & jade shore and.... and.... it never ends... hehehe:giggles: thanks


----------



## MissChiara

Here is what I bought  today!


----------



## Love Of My Life

The blue polish is fab....


----------



## cocokarlie

I wore Aqua blue today on the tips of my lashes over my regular black mascara and got several compliments! It's subtle, but the color payoff is amazing. I want all the colours now!


----------



## Rinawang

This is one of my chanel bags. It is a beige color with gold hardware. It's so cute!


----------



## bigdilove

Here's my most recent purchase, love all of it!! I ordered it on the chanel website, and I was surprised tht they sent me a little pouch along with my purchase, is that common? 

I bought pink explosion powder blush, glossimers in eden, imaginaire, giggle (LOVE) and the true blue stylo. Love it all


----------



## mspera

bigdilove said:


> Here's my most recent purchase, love all of it!! I ordered it on the chanel website, and I was surprised tht they sent me a little pouch along with my purchase, is that common?
> 
> I bought pink explosion powder blush, glossimers in eden, imaginaire, giggle (LOVE) and the true blue stylo. Love it all
> View attachment 2164474



Congrats in your purchases! Giggle is one of my favorite Glossimers. Nicely pigmented too!

Yes, the little black pouch is standard for Chanel.com. Love the little touches with them -- especially the samples


----------



## Fayelin

bigdilove said:


> Here's my most recent purchase, love all of it!! I ordered it on the chanel website, and I was surprised tht they sent me a little pouch along with my purchase, is that common?
> 
> I bought pink explosion powder blush, glossimers in eden, imaginaire, giggle (LOVE) and the true blue stylo. Love it all
> View attachment 2164474



Great picks! *love*
The little pouch is cute too


----------



## Leelee786

Just wanted to share my new goodies!!!!


----------



## milksway25

~I finally received my final Chanel purchases from the summer collection along with my Event purchases from Nordies & Neimans... i think i am done for now  (oops i think i am still contemplating the jade shore stylo and the dark blue mascara:giggles

~ my ApRiL ChaNeL & ToM FoRd HauL April is my bday month so i was a bit busy


----------



## Bethc

milksway25 said:


> ~I finally received my final Chanel purchases from the summer collection along with my Event purchases from Nordies & Neimans... i think i am done for now  (oops i think i am still contemplating the jade shore stylo and the dark blue mascara:giggles
> 
> ~ my ApRiL ChaNeL & ToM FoRd HauL April is my bday month so i was a bit busy
> 
> 
> View attachment 2166745



Whoa!!  Great haul... open, open!


----------



## milksway25

~ BethC, Here ya go... I already used 4 of the stylos i have plus the stylo WP liner true blue & also the envolee gloss i love all of them... I didnt take a pic of d gommage scrub anymore & d tf colors i posted on d tf thread... Lets hope i can buy the green stylo also & the bluenote mascara as i have passed but now i cant stop thinking about them...


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> ~ BethC, Here ya go... I already used 4 of the stylos i have plus the stylo WP liner true blue & also the envolee gloss i love all of them... I didnt take a pic of d gommage scrub anymore & d tf colors i posted on d tf thread... Lets hope i can buy the green stylo also & the bluenote mascara as i have passed but now i cant stop thinking about them...
> 
> View attachment 2167039



besides the fact i love everything, you have such a nice neat makeup area!


----------



## Bethc

milksway25 said:


> ~ BethC, Here ya go... I already used 4 of the stylos i have plus the stylo WP liner true blue & also the envolee gloss i love all of them... I didnt take a pic of d gommage scrub anymore & d tf colors i posted on d tf thread... Lets hope i can buy the green stylo also & the bluenote mascara as i have passed but now i cant stop thinking about them...
> 
> View attachment 2167039



Gorgeous!  I love the true blue eyeliner I just bought a back-up.   Happy birthday!!


----------



## milksway25

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!  I love the true blue eyeliner I just bought a back-up.   Happy birthday!!



i love the true blue liner also. might get a back up stock on that & the black stream stylo wc i Love also thank u


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> besides the fact i love everything, you have such a nice neat makeup area!



thank u  yes i love my set up its been filling up and it keeps on getting higher and higher. i told myself that's it for now i have to take a break from make up but now i am thinking to get back ups of the stylos i really love hehe it never stops:giggles:


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> thank u  yes i love my set up its been filling up and it keeps on getting higher and higher. i told myself that's it for now i have to take a break from make up but now i am thinking to get back ups of the stylos i really love hehe it never stops:giggles:



well you could have worse addictions, yunno?? haha! 

any clue on how long the limited editions stay around if they are super popular? i usually can just go with flow but this collection is too great!! 



also, any bronzer experts out there? my multiple back ups of my guerlain terracotta is almost done - any recommendations?? thanks!


----------



## blackeyedsusan

I felt I needed some new blushes and lipsticks to go with the Summer collection so here are some recent additions:


----------



## Sweet Fire

milksway25 said:


> ~I finally received my final Chanel purchases from the summer collection along with my Event purchases from Nordies & Neimans... i think i am done for now  (oops i think i am still contemplating the jade shore stylo and the dark blue mascara:giggles
> 
> ~ my ApRiL ChaNeL & ToM FoRd HauL April is my bday month so i was a bit busy
> 
> View attachment 2166745


 
Great haul!


----------



## my4boys

Anyone know when the Les Beiges collection will release in the Unites states?


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> well you could have worse addictions, yunno?? haha!
> 
> any clue on how long the limited editions stay around if they are super popular? i usually can just go with flow but this collection is too great!!
> 
> also, any bronzer experts out there? my multiple back ups of my guerlain terracotta is almost done - any recommendations?? thanks!


Yes ur so right! lolz if they are really popular its usually gone with in 2 mos after the launch. it often stil pops out at ebay thou but its worth alot more after thats why i just came from neiman again to buy the jadeshore green stylo and a back up of the black stream wc i :giggles:
i am not an expert regards to bronzer but right now i have an LE from last summer Chanel (Sable rose i believe is the name) but i am planning on puchasing the TF bronzer in gold dust as soon as i finish that one i had an sa try it on me on my trip at Tom ford vegas and its so nice on my skin. d shimmer looks so radiant against my skin. flawless. do try it first before you purchase thou because d price is a bit scary:giggles: goodluck on your search let us know what you decide. the guerlain your using is very nice based on the reviews i read thou 



Sweet Fire said:


> Great haul!


thanks:blossom:


----------



## jen_sparro

palmbeachpink said:


> also, any bronzer experts out there? my multiple back ups of my guerlain terracotta is almost done - any recommendations?? thanks!



The Chanel bronzing base is an amazing bronzer, and it's permanent. I'm also quite fond of my Sable Beige bronzer, but it was LE.


----------



## 19flowers

my4boys said:


> Anyone know when the Les Beiges collection will release in the Unites states?



It will be released sometime in August -- you can sign up on Chanel.com to get updates on the release -- can't wait to try this!!

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Les-Beiges-136999


----------



## Fayelin

These are my latest purchases:

Eyeshadow Duo in Misty Soft, Stylo in Beryl and Or Rose (2nd purchase), Eyebrow Pencil in Brun Naturel plus a lot of nice goodies ^_^

Oh! And Taboo ofcourse.







I was lusting over Misty Soft for quite some time, i love that sort of purplish/mauvish shades, very pretty and they suit me very well with my grey/green eyes.

For those interested, my favourite look so far with it was:

Misty Soft eyeshadow (lighter shade on lid, darker shade outer V)
Stylo Yeux in Cassis (outer corner waterline)
Stylo Yeux in Beryl (inner corner waterline)
Liquid black eyeliner
Sublime de Chanel Mascara (curled first with Chanel eyelash curler)
Brun Naturel Eyebrow Pencil
Blush Tweed Fuchsia
Rouge Allure in Evanescente

And i wore Diorskin Nude BB Cream as a base with some Chanel Bronzer in Desert Corail


----------



## KarlBear

I have a question:

Is Vitalumiere Aqua lighter in B/BR 10 than Vitalumiere in 10? I use VA in BR20 as my summer foundation and I bought Vitalumiere in 10 but it's too dark..


----------



## my4boys

Pre birthday goodies


----------



## Fayelin

my4boys said:


> Pre birthday goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2173796
> View attachment 2173797



Nice goodies and happy birthday in advance 
Hydra Beauty Crème is a dream!


----------



## Amaryllix

Chanel.com has been spoiling me in the last week! They keep sending me freebies. Behold! 






The bookmark came in a cute booklet detailing the history of Chanel No5 (much like the camellia bookmark that was a GWP a while ago). 
And I just received this new skin care sample set today! Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## palmbeachpink

Amaryllix said:


> Chanel.com has been spoiling me in the last week! They keep sending me freebies. Behold!
> 
> View attachment 2174887
> 
> View attachment 2174886
> 
> 
> The bookmark came in a cute booklet detailing the history of Chanel No5 (much like the camellia bookmark that was a GWP a while ago).
> And I just received this new skin care sample set today! Looking forward to trying it out.



awesome! let us know what you think of skincare!


----------



## viivz

These are my latest purchase 

Le Vernis #657 Azure
Le Vernis #667 Bel-Argus
Le Vernis #483 Vendetta

Stylo Eyeshadow #07 Moon River
Stylo Eyeshadow #47 Blue Bay




I'm wearing the Bel-Argus already and have gotten so many compliments at work!


----------



## Fayelin

Very beautifull picks!
It almost seems like Vendetta "belongs" with the 2 other polishes


----------



## milksway25

Amaryllix said:


> Chanel.com has been spoiling me in the last week! They keep sending me freebies. Behold!
> 
> View attachment 2174887
> 
> View attachment 2174886
> 
> 
> The bookmark came in a cute booklet detailing the history of Chanel No5 (much like the camellia bookmark that was a GWP a while ago).
> And I just received this new skin care sample set today! Looking forward to trying it out.



Got those items also. I am loving the freebies so glad they finally reward my loyalty after 12 yrs of purchasing from them


----------



## sabrunka

Hey everyone! Just feel like posting since I'm pretty happy! I won an incentive competition thing at work and got a paradoxal np and lipstick in ballet russe! Who doesn't love free Chanel?!?!  Awful picture but you get it! Haha also tested the lipstick, preeetttyy!!


Ok well my picture didn't show up apparently, but still!! Hahaha


----------



## viivz

sabrunka said:


> Hey everyone! Just feel like posting since I'm pretty happy! I won an incentive competition thing at work and got a paradoxal np and lipstick in ballet russe! Who doesn't love free Chanel?!?!  Awful picture but you get it! Haha also tested the lipstick, preeetttyy!!
> 
> 
> Ok well my picture didn't show up apparently, but still!! Hahaha



Omgosh you lucky girl!! ;D


----------



## libertygirl

Went a bit mad on the Chanel polish front...


----------



## viivz

libertygirl said:


> Went a bit mad on the Chanel polish front...



Wow that's quite a haul!!  lucky!


----------



## mspera

libertygirl said:


> Went a bit mad on the Chanel polish front...



Lovely polishes!! Congrats!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

I saw that the Avant Première has FINALLY launched on Nordstrom.com and I plan on getting what I want but does anyone know why there is no "Amant" Rouge Coco lipstick? That's the item I was most anxious for it's such a gorgeous color!


----------



## libertygirl

mspera said:


> Lovely polishes!! Congrats!!



Thank you! Can't wait to try them all out


----------



## libertygirl

viivz said:


> Wow that's quite a haul!!  lucky!



Got a little carried away...


----------



## MrsTGreen

libertygirl said:


> Went a bit mad on the Chanel polish front...


----------



## libertygirl

MrsTGreen said:


>



Haha my bf had a very similar reaction!


----------



## KarlBear

Hi Ladies,

I'm looking for a lip pencil that is natural looking, any recommendations?


----------



## dakotacheryl

KarlBear wish I could help you but I don't use a lip pencil.

I did however get some new Chanel goodies in the mail this week from Nordies:

Le Stylo Yeux in True Blue
Rouge Coco Shine in Monte Carlo
and another bottle of Purete Ideale Serum  to replace an almost empty one

Is anyone going to try the new skin care trio when it's released?


----------



## milhouse13

Just got 2 glossimers (Ocean Shimmer and Rose Sauvage), Illusion D'ombre eyeshadow, Le Volume Mascara, eye make up remover, and my fave- the retractable kabuki brush from Les Beiges collection....I'd been hoping Chanel would come out with one for almost a year now!

I'm pretty surprised by the Glossimers-- they are awesome!  Not sticky at all, no gross bitter taste, nice colour, long lasting, and lots of delicious sparkles!  I'll for sure be buying more.   And they gave me a makeup bag with samples too!


----------



## Deborah1986

I bought already the light blue mascara from the summer collection
In order mint mascara ! Got also from the mail discounts so i buy some more ...

Sorry for my english..


----------



## Deborah1986

libertygirl said:


> Went a bit mad on the Chanel polish front...



Wow amazing..

I wish i had nails...


----------



## misstrine85

Deborah1986 said:


> Wow amazing..
> 
> I wish i had nails...



You don't have nails?


----------



## Deborah1986

misstrine85 said:


> You don't have nails?



I bite my nails so long i can remember


----------



## misstrine85

Deborah1986 said:


> I bite my nails so long i can remember



Oh, so you just have short nails? I thought you might have that illness where your nails and therth are so soft and fragile that they fall apart for nothing.


----------



## misstrine85

misstrine85 said:


> Oh, so you just have short nails? I thought you might have that illness where your nails and therth are so soft and fragile that they fall apart for nothing.



Teeth.


----------



## Secret823

mspera said:


> Congrats in your purchases! Giggle is one of my favorite Glossimers. Nicely pigmented too!
> 
> Yes, the little black pouch is standard for Chanel.com. Love the little touches with them -- especially the samples


 

What a cute pouch!!   I know where I'll be getting my chanel make-up from now on...


----------



## jen_sparro

KarlBear said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm looking for a lip pencil that is natural looking, any recommendations?



Are you looking for a nude or a pink? 

For nude- Beige (36, I think?)
For pink- I really love Rose Corail but it might be a bit pink depending on your taste


----------



## Sweet Fire

Pre-ordered Le Blanc moisturizer, Cassis eyeliner, & Malice blush. 

Will pick it up Friday along with the red Chanel pouch.


----------



## KarlBear

jen_sparro said:


> Are you looking for a nude or a pink?
> 
> For nude- Beige (36, I think?)
> For pink- I really love Rose Corail but it might be a bit pink depending on your taste



Something pink-ish but I'll try both. Thanks!


----------



## Frivole88

my new goodies...

LES DEUX LÈVRES SCINTILLANTES Glossimer Duo
Limited Edition



MIROIR DOUBLE FACETTES
MIRROR DUO
Limited Edition


----------



## Amaryllix

KarlBear said:


> Something pink-ish but I'll try both. Thanks!



I've been quite fond of my lip pencil in Natural (#34). I'd say its a little pinkish.


----------



## bernie22

Those of you who have the euro/baked quad, which quad would you suggest for a good buy in terms of pigmentation and quality? 
I know that the US quads are far better in quality but unfortunately all my attempts to ship one here have been a fail. Thought I'd get one of the euro quads instead then if the quality is good enough.


----------



## KarlBear

Amaryllix said:


> I've been quite fond of my lip pencil in Natural (#34). I'd say its a little pinkish.



Thanks for the suggestion!!


----------



## viivz

Taboo just came into the Australian boutiques today! So pretty I can't wait to paint my nails!


----------



## jen_sparro

viivz said:


> View attachment 2187673
> 
> 
> Taboo just came into the Australian boutiques today! So pretty I can't wait to paint my nails!



Ahhhh really?!  Do you know if it'll be in department stores then?


----------



## viivz

jen_sparro said:


> Ahhhh really?!  Do you know if it'll be in department stores then?



I think it should be in department stores within the week  I came into the boutique just as they were unpacking the new stock and the SA said they weren't supposed to get it for another month but everyone's receiving it earlier than expected. Should pop into Myers + DJ's to have a look


----------



## jen_sparro

viivz said:


> I think it should be in department stores within the week  I came into the boutique just as they were unpacking the new stock and the SA said they weren't supposed to get it for another month but everyone's receiving it earlier than expected. Should pop into Myers + DJ's to have a look



I will! Thanks for the heads up  I've been dying for this one to arrive!


----------



## viivz

jen_sparro said:


> I will! Thanks for the heads up  I've been dying for this one to arrive!



Yay! Hopefully you get your hands on them soon!! If you like their lipglosses, a new one came in which is super similar to the polish. Hehe not sure how it'd look on the lips but the colour was gorgeous in the tube


----------



## jen_sparro

viivz said:


> Yay! Hopefully you get your hands on them soon!! If you like their lipglosses, a new one came in which is super similar to the polish. Hehe not sure how it'd look on the lips but the colour was gorgeous in the tube



I'm a glossimer addict :shame: I'm hoping to get Crushed Cherry and Rose Sauvage.


----------



## viivz

jen_sparro said:


> I'm a glossimer addict :shame: I'm hoping to get Crushed Cherry and Rose Sauvage.



Oo they're extremely pretty! My boutique sold out within 4hrs of taboo being released! Go check your counters ASAP !!!


----------



## OzSplannie

Just came back from the shops... And I wasn't even going to buy any polishes from the Summer collection  ... But ended up with two Azures (one as a back up  )

The turquoise Stylo is just to die for!


----------



## viivz

OzSplannie said:


> Just came back from the shops... And I wasn't even going to buy any polishes from the Summer collection  ... But ended up with two Azures (one as a back up  )
> 
> The turquoise Stylo is just to die for!



 the stylo has such amazing staying power !!


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> Just came back from the shops... And I wasn't even going to buy any polishes from the Summer collection  ... But ended up with two Azures (one as a back up  )
> 
> The turquoise Stylo is just to die for!



Nice!! 

I have my Chanel facial/make-up tomorrow so I have a feeling quite a few pieces are coming home with me hehe.


----------



## OzSplannie

viivz said:


> the stylo has such amazing staying power !!



I just can't wait to wear it out 




jen_sparro said:


> Nice!!
> 
> I have my Chanel facial/make-up tomorrow so I have a feeling quite a few pieces are coming home with me hehe.



Enjoy your treatment  and make sure to post some pictures of your new goodies


----------



## libertygirl

OzSplannie said:


> Just came back from the shops... And I wasn't even going to buy any polishes from the Summer collection  ... But ended up with two Azures (one as a back up  )
> 
> The turquoise Stylo is just to die for!



Omg... that Azure is amazing! Might have to pay another visit to the Chanel counter now...


----------



## LeVernis Addict

viivz said:


> Oo they're extremely pretty! My boutique sold out within 4hrs of taboo being released! Go check your counters ASAP !!!


Thanks for the heads up that the collection is out 
What did your boutique sell out of - Taboo or the Glossimer you were talking about?


----------



## OzSplannie

libertygirl said:


> Omg... that Azure is amazing! Might have to pay another visit to the Chanel counter now...



Your definitely should! 


Has anyone purchased any of the coloured mascaras from the Summer collection? I've tried the aqua one at the counter together with the turquoise eye liner and thought it was a bit mehh, so did t buy it. But then I got home and had another look at my lashes and am reconsidering now... It's definitely grown on me...


----------



## Amaryllix

OzSplannie said:


> Your definitely should!
> 
> 
> Has anyone purchased any of the coloured mascaras from the Summer collection? I've tried the aqua one at the counter together with the turquoise eye liner and thought it was a bit mehh, so did t buy it. But then I got home and had another look at my lashes and am reconsidering now... It's definitely grown on me...



I may have purchased all four  

One of my dear MUA friends used all four on me at once and it was AMAZING. Even the yellow looked good! I told her it looked better than Lisa Eldridge's official look, and lord knows Lisa Eldridge can hardly ever do any wrong in my eyes. 

Dark blue went on top lashes, yellow on inner bottom corner. Moving outwards on the lower lashes, the green then light blue. After I just about melted in the hot desert sun for a couple of hours, only the yellow was flaking off. Regardless I loved it and didn't want to take it off.

MUA friend also used the true blue Stylo with jade shore eyeshadow Stylo, and I think pink lagoon and cool gold. I'm not quite sure as it's been a few weeks. 

For coloring reference, I'm Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in BR10/20 and brunette.


----------



## OzSplannie

Amaryllix said:


> I may have purchased all four
> 
> One of my dear MUA friends used all four on me at once and it was AMAZING. Even the yellow looked good! I told her it looked better than Lisa Eldridge's official look, and lord knows Lisa Eldridge can hardly ever do any wrong in my eyes.
> 
> Dark blue went on top lashes, yellow on inner bottom corner. Moving outwards on the lower lashes, the green then light blue. After I just about melted in the hot desert sun for a couple of hours, only the yellow was flaking off. Regardless I loved it and didn't want to take it off.
> 
> MUA friend also used the true blue Stylo with jade shore eyeshadow Stylo, and I think pink lagoon and cool gold. I'm not quite sure as it's been a few weeks.
> 
> For coloring reference, I'm Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in BR10/20 and brunette.



 Thank you for the review! Oh... I actually didn't think I'd like the summer collection this much! But it's completely blown me away... I've been looking at some Stylo eyeshadows reviews as well, so am now considering getting those too. Im thinking about Moon River, Black Stream and Jade Shore... This is so bad, right?


----------



## ladystara

OzSplannie said:


> Thank you for the review! Oh... I actually didn't think I'd like the summer collection this much! But it's completely blown me away... I've been looking at some Stylo eyeshadows reviews as well, so am now considering getting those too. Im thinking about Moon River, Black Stream and Jade Shore... This is so bad, right?



I stopped by the counter today and got Moon River!  It's gorgeous and may become a staple.  Too bad it's not permanent!


----------



## OzSplannie

ladystara said:


> I stopped by the counter today and got Moon River!  It's gorgeous and may become a staple.  Too bad it's not permanent!



Congratulations on your purchase! I think you will really enjoy it!

I have a little list for my return to Chanel counter this afternoon:
- Moon river Stylo
- Jade shore Stylo
- Black stream Stylo
- Aqua Blue mascara 

Oh, decision decisions!!!


----------



## OzSplannie

Well, I just got back from another shopping spree and am now on a complete make up ban till Taboo comes out!  Here is what I got!


----------



## OzSplannie

The lady at the counter did my eyes with the new Stylo eye shadows and the new mascara... You can't see mascara on the photo, but it's the Aqua Blue one. What do you guys think?


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> The lady at the counter did my eyes with the new Stylo eye shadows and the new mascara... You can't see mascara on the photo, but it's the Aqua Blue one. What do you guys think?



I can tell they used Jade Shore right?  I think it looks very pretty on you! You have stunning coloured eyes!
I'll post pics of my purchases and make-up look (done by Chanel MUA) in a little bit.


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> I can tell they used Jade Shore right?  I think it looks very pretty on you! You have stunning coloured eyes!
> I'll post pics of my purchases and make-up look (done by Chanel MUA) in a little bit.



Thank you Jen, you are too kind 

Yeap, spot on! I asked her to try all 3 colours I wanted to get, so Jade Shore is all over the eye lid with Moon River on the top and Black Stream as a liner. She also used Aqua Blue mascara on the bottom lashes and a little bit of that Blue mascara on the top (but I didn't really like the Blue colour that much).

I can't wait to see your pictures!!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

So here are my purchases, I still have Blue Bay on hold (not sure how often I will wear bright blue eyeshadow ) and the minty mascara...



And here's a close-up of the eye look (apologies for the poor lighting) and the total look (I am horrible at selfies)- Pink Lagoon and Moon River with the Stylo in expresso as a liner. I didn't test the mascaras as I was heading straight to a university tutorial and didn't want to get any weird reactions!







EDIT: Eeek sorry the photos are so huge, I swear I resized them!!


----------



## libertygirl

OzSplannie said:


> The lady at the counter did my eyes with the new Stylo eye shadows and the new mascara... You can't see mascara on the photo, but it's the Aqua Blue one. What do you guys think?



This look is gorgeous! Looks amazing on you


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> So here are my purchases, I still have Blue Bay on hold (not sure how often I will wear bright blue eyeshadow ) and the minty mascara...
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a close-up of the eye look (apologies for the poor lighting) and the total look (I am horrible at selfies)- Pink Lagoon and Moon River with the Stylo in expresso as a liner. I didn't test the mascaras as I was heading straight to a university tutorial and didn't want to get any weird reactions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Eeek sorry the photos are so huge, I swear I resized them!!



Awww Jen! You look lovely! Pink Lagoon looks just gorgeous on you! Your makeup looks so natural and elegant! Absolutely beautiful  

Did you enjoy your treatment at Chanel? You look very fresh and your skin is glowing!


----------



## OzSplannie

libertygirl said:


> This look is gorgeous! Looks amazing on you



Thank you very much  It's a bit too much for every day, but then again, the Stylos are so glittery, I think I'll mostly use them when going out


----------



## KarlBear

You both look absolutely lovely!


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> Awww Jen! You look lovely! Pink Lagoon looks just gorgeous on you! Your makeup looks so natural and elegant! Absolutely beautiful
> 
> Did you enjoy your treatment at Chanel? You look very fresh and your skin is glowing!



Thank you hun :shame: I really enjoyed my facial, the facialist (?) used the Sublimage range on me as my main issues are dryness on my cheeks and lines under my eyes (exam/uni stress is giving me wrinkles!). It was a lovely break and I highly recommend it!


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> Thank you very much  It's a bit too much for every day, but then again, the Stylos are so glittery, I think I'll mostly use them when going out



This is how I'll probably use them too. They are very shimmery, and I prefer a more natural day look.


----------



## OzSplannie

KarlBear said:


> You both look absolutely lovely!



Thank you so much!  I hope we will see some more pictures of different looks created with Stylo eyeshadows. I don't use eyeshadows often, so would love to have some inspiration from others and to learn from all the lovely ladies at TPF!



jen_sparro said:


> Thank you hun :shame: I really enjoyed my facial, the facialist (?) used the Sublimage range on me as my main issues are dryness on my cheeks and lines under my eyes (exam/uni stress is giving me wrinkles!). It was a lovely break and I highly recommend it!



I'm so glad you had a great time! I've got to give it a go sometime. Is it available at any Chanel counter? I've only used Chanel skin products once before (it was some sort of day and night creme. Don't remember the exact name, but the night one was a light lilac colour and it was definitely early signs of ageing creme), but was not impressed after a few days of using it, so gave both jars away. But skin definitely changes with age, so maybe I should give it another go. Although I think Creme De LaMer that I'm using now will be very hard to beat 



jen_sparro said:


> This is how I'll probably use them too. They are very shimmery, and I prefer a more natural day look.



I think your make up looks very natural on the picture. I am actually amazed because so far these haven't creased in my eyelids as it usually happens with the regular eyeshadows. It also doesn't come off on my fingers if I accidentally rub my eyes. Will give them a go tomorrow during the day at work to see if they last all day.

Just out of interest, how much do Stylo Eyeshadows go for in Australia at Myer or DJs?


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> Thank you so much!  I hope we will see some more pictures of different looks created with Stylo eyeshadows. I don't use eyeshadows often, so would love to have some inspiration from others and to learn from all the lovely ladies at TPF!
> 
> I'm so glad you had a great time! I've got to give it a go sometime. Is it available at any Chanel counter? I've only used Chanel skin products once before (it was some sort of day and night creme. Don't remember the exact name, but the night one was a light lilac colour and it was definitely early signs of ageing creme), but was not impressed after a few days of using it, so gave both jars away. But skin definitely changes with age, so maybe I should give it another go. Although I think Creme De LaMer that I'm using now will be very hard to beat
> 
> I think your make up looks very natural on the picture. I am actually amazed because so far these haven't creased in my eyelids as it usually happens with the regular eyeshadows. It also doesn't come off on my fingers if I accidentally rub my eyes. Will give them a go tomorrow during the day at work to see if they last all day.
> 
> Just out of interest, how much do Stylo Eyeshadows go for in Australia at Myer or DJs?



It seems to be available at most stores in Aus, they seem to run them every couple of months. I had one in Feb I think? I'm not normally one for 'designer' skincare (I prefer using french pharmacy brands like Caudalie, Bioderma, Nuxe etc.) but I swear by two Chanel products- Precision Gommage Microperle Eclat (the most fabulous gentle exfoliator I've tried!) and Hydra Beauty Gel Creme (best everyday moisturiser for my skin I've tried).

The Stylo eyeshadows aren't cheap here, $47 AUD a pop ush:


----------



## Deborah1986

jen_sparro said:


> So here are my purchases, I still have Blue Bay on hold (not sure how often I will wear bright blue eyeshadow ) and the minty mascara...
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a close-up of the eye look (apologies for the poor lighting) and the total look (I am horrible at selfies)- Pink Lagoon and Moon River with the Stylo in expresso as a liner. I didn't test the mascaras as I was heading straight to a university tutorial and didn't want to get any weird reactions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Eeek sorry the photos are so huge, I swear I resized them!!



Hi jen you look amazing  .. I have the minty mascara in order love it


----------



## milhouse13

What's the difference between the Hydra Beauty Gel Creme, and the Hydra Beauty Creme moisturizers?  Is the gel just lighter, better for day?


----------



## jen_sparro

Deborah1986 said:


> Hi jen you look amazing  .. I have the minty mascara in order love it



Thank you my dear  I don't like posting pics of my face but I liked my make-up so much yesterday that I made an exception!



milhouse13 said:


> What's the difference between the Hydra Beauty Gel Creme, and the Hydra Beauty Creme moisturizers?  Is the gel just lighter, better for day?



The Creme is meant for dry skin and is quite rich (I have quite dry cheeks but still found it a little too rich for me) while the Gel Creme is meant for normal-combo skin, I prefer the Gel Creme as it's hydrating but is also fantastic prep before make-up.


----------



## OzSplannie




----------



## libertygirl

Put my name down for the Azure waiting list... going to be honest, didn't even realise there was such a thing as waiting lists for nail polish!! The Chanel makeup store in Covent Garden gets their delivery of the summer collection tomorrow so fingers crossed


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Jen-Sparro & OzSplannie - You both look beautiful with your summer makeup looks!!!
I didn't take a pic, but I had Black Stream as a smoky eye with all 4 mascaras (2 on top & 2 on bottom) done. It was wonderful!


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Jen-Sparro & OzSplannie - You both look beautiful with your summer makeup looks!!!
> I didn't take a pic, but I had Black Stream as a smoky eye with all 4 mascaras (2 on top & 2 on bottom) done. It was wonderful!



That sounds fabulous! Did you pick up any of the mascaras? I'm still deciding whether to get the lime or yellow one...


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> It seems to be available at most stores in Aus, they seem to run them every couple of months. I had one in Feb I think? I'm not normally one for 'designer' skincare (I prefer using french pharmacy brands like Caudalie, Bioderma, Nuxe etc.) but I swear by two Chanel products- Precision Gommage Microperle Eclat (the most fabulous gentle exfoliator I've tried!) and Hydra Beauty Gel Creme (best everyday moisturiser for my skin I've tried).
> 
> The Stylo eyeshadows aren't cheap here, $47 AUD a pop



Thank you for the tip! I'll check those products out next time I'm visiting the counter 



OzSplannie said:


>



Oops... I was just trying to copy the smiley for my email, but somehow accidentally created a post lol! Very random 



libertygirl said:


> Put my name down for the Azure waiting list... going to be honest, didn't even realise there was such a thing as waiting lists for nail polish!! The Chanel makeup store in Covent Garden gets their delivery of the summer collection tomorrow so fingers crossed



There is a waiting list for Azure? Really? 



LeVernis Addict said:


> Jen-Sparro & OzSplannie - You both look beautiful with your summer makeup looks!!!
> I didn't take a pic, but I had Black Stream as a smoky eye with all 4 mascaras (2 on top & 2 on bottom) done. It was wonderful!



Thank you so much LeVernis  Your make up sounds amazing! Make sure to take a picture if you re-create the look  

Did you end up getting any Stylos?



jen_sparro said:


> That sounds fabulous! Did you pick up any of the mascaras? I'm still deciding whether to get the lime or yellow one...



If in doubt, get the Aqua Blue one! It's gorgeous!!!  But if you are set on either the lime of the yellow one, I'd say go with the lime one if you want more wear out of it. It does look nice with the Jade Shore Stylo! If, however, you want something unusual, the yellow one is the way to go. I don't think I've ever seen a yellow mascara before!


----------



## libertygirl

OzSplannie said:


> There is a waiting list for Azure? Really?



Yep! There was a waiting list for all the summer collection polishes... Crazy! But not so crazy that I didn't join immediately


----------



## viivz

LeVernis Addict said:


> Thanks for the heads up that the collection is out
> What did your boutique sell out of - Taboo or the Glossimer you were talking about?



Whoops sorry for the late reply! The Taboo sold out


----------



## viivz

jen_sparro said:


> So here are my purchases, I still have Blue Bay on hold (not sure how often I will wear bright blue eyeshadow ) and the minty mascara...
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a close-up of the eye look (apologies for the poor lighting) and the total look (I am horrible at selfies)- Pink Lagoon and Moon River with the Stylo in expresso as a liner. I didn't test the mascaras as I was heading straight to a university tutorial and didn't want to get any weird reactions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Eeek sorry the photos are so huge, I swear I resized them!!





OzSplannie said:


> The lady at the counter did my eyes with the new Stylo eye shadows and the new mascara... You can't see mascara on the photo, but it's the Aqua Blue one. What do you guys think?




You both look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## milksway25

My haul for today i got so excited that they have d Hydra mist already that i couldn't wait to get it right away. (even though theres a gwp june 2 i couldnt wait to take this home and try it:shame... I did the presell on d other stuff... Le Baiser Rouge Coco, Rcs Suspense, Azure nailpolish.


----------



## libertygirl

milksway25 said:


> My haul for today i got so excited that they have d Hydra mist already that i couldn't wait to get it right away. (even though theres a gwp june 2 i couldnt wait to take this home and try it:shame... I did the presell on d other stuff... Le Baiser Rouge Coco, Rcs Suspense, Azure nailpolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2192556



Nice haul! The Tom Ford vapor polish is so gorgeous


----------



## lorihmatthews

My summer goodies arrived today!


----------



## OzSplannie

milksway25 said:


> My haul for today i got so excited that they have d Hydra mist already that i couldn't wait to get it right away. (even though theres a gwp june 2 i couldnt wait to take this home and try it:shame... I did the presell on d other stuff... Le Baiser Rouge Coco, Rcs Suspense, Azure nailpolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2192556



Nice haul!  Did you end up getting anything from the Summer collection apart from Azure?



viivz said:


> You both look absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## OzSplannie

lorihmatthews said:


> My summer goodies arrived today!



Wow, the eyeshadow quad looks fabulous! Congrats on your new goodies! 

Any chance you could post some eye photos with the shades from the quad when you try them? I've never seen the quad IRL, but the colours look stunning


----------



## Lady Stardust

I ordered Cinéma polish, Dialogue RCS and Suspense RCS today from Nordstrom.com. I'm still considering the Amant and Baiser Rouge Cocos. Baiser looks different in every swatch I see! And Amant is one of those colors I want but really don't need lol (have sooooooo many reds)


----------



## Sweet Fire

lorihmatthews said:


> My summer goodies arrived today!


 
I got Blue Note too! Its alot prettier than I thought it would be.


----------



## lolaluvsu

hi all...i recently bought the double perfection lumiere powder and was instructed to apply it with the sponge provided. has anyone applied it with a brush? anyone know the difference between applying it with the sponge and a brush? 

any help/comment would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cupoftea91

Speaking of double perfection lumiere... Is it available in Japan and are the colours the same? I have family traveling there and wouldn't mind getting some cheaper!


----------



## Zuza

I m a fan of vitalumiere aqua compact foundation ( sadly is no longer being produced so i will soon need to find a replacement ) 
Poudre universelle libre is my number 1 product 
Illusion d' ombre - emerveille
And the brillant rouge allure laque in shade 76 for everyday and 78 for a gorgeous night out shade


----------



## libertygirl

Not quite a 'purchase' but Chanel were sending out free samples of their new Le Volume De Chanel mascara so I promptly signed myself up . The packaging is sooo fancy for a sample!

I've only been using it for a few days but am loving it so far!


----------



## libertygirl

lorihmatthews said:


> My summer goodies arrived today!



That quad is insanely gorgeous!! 

Do you find the colours very wearable?


----------



## viivz

Picked up the Les Beiges powder today  I had convinced myself I didn't need it but every time I walk past the boutique, I get sucked in! The packaging is so pretty!!! 

The nail polishes came out too but they're abit too neutral for me


----------



## dcbfh123

libertygirl said:


> Not quite a 'purchase' but Chanel were sending out free samples of their new Le Volume De Chanel mascara so I promptly signed myself up . The packaging is sooo fancy for a sample!
> 
> I've only been using it for a few days but am loving it so far!



hi libertygirl - do you know if Chanel is still sending out these samples? I've been wanting to try that mascara for a while! TIA


----------



## Sweet Fire

libertygirl said:


> Not quite a 'purchase' but Chanel were sending out free samples of their new Le Volume De Chanel mascara so I promptly signed myself up . The packaging is sooo fancy for a sample!
> 
> I've only been using it for a few days but am loving it so far!


 
I got this as well along with my gift with purchase but I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Maedi

viivz said:


> View attachment 2196939
> 
> Picked up the Les Beiges powder today  I had convinced myself I didn't need it but every time I walk past the boutique, I get sucked in! The packaging is so pretty!!!
> 
> The nail polishes came out too but they're abit too neutral for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2196940



Wow. Aren't these the fall polishes already? May I ask where you are located? The powder is beautiful, the US still is waiting on these powders until August


----------



## misstrine85

Maedi said:


> Wow. Aren't these the fall polishes already? May I ask where you are located? The powder is beautiful, the US still is waiting on these powders until August



I think it looks like Particuliere, Beige and Frenzy?


----------



## libertygirl

schu2011 said:


> hi libertygirl - do you know if Chanel is still sending out these samples? I've been wanting to try that mascara for a while! TIA


Ah this was part of a special promotion they did with an online newsletter - Emerald Street. I think that particular one was limited time only but you might be able to check with a Chanel counter to see if they're offering samples too?


----------



## libertygirl

Sweet Fire said:


> I got this as well along with my gift with purchase but I haven't tried yet.



It's a really great mascara - I'm really enjoying it! Let me know how you get on with it


----------



## viivz

misstrine85 said:


> I think it looks like Particuliere, Beige and Frenzy?





Maedi said:


> Wow. Aren't these the fall polishes already? May I ask where you are located? The powder is beautiful, the US still is waiting on these powders until August



Yeah they're the Particuliere, Beige and Frenzy polishes  I'm from Australia!


----------



## **Ann**

viivz said:


> Yeah they're the Particuliere, Beige and Frenzy polishes  I'm from Australia!



I am waiting for this powder and kabuki brush as well.  Let us know how you like it!  I really don't understand why this isn't being released in the US until August...


----------



## Gettahermes

My Chanel's haul


----------



## milksway25

OzSplannie said:


> Nice haul!  Did you end up getting anything from the Summer collection apart from Azure?Thank you



~thanks! i actually got most of the summer collection. definitely all the stylos(just luv em all) (plus backup of the blk stream) and the rcs pygmallion w/ matching gloss envolee i believe, the true blue waterproof stylo & the 2 nailpolishes azure and belargus... still trying to resist the blue note mascara and eden gloss i believe i posted a haul pic on page 490...



libertygirl said:


> Nice haul! The Tom Ford vapor polish is so gorgeous



~thanks! i love how smooth it applies and d color is so perfect for summer


----------



## viivz

**Ann** said:


> I am waiting for this powder and kabuki brush as well.  Let us know how you like it!  I really don't understand why this isn't being released in the US until August...



Yeah that's really weird cos the US tends to get everything first! Hopefully it comes a little early cos I know it wasn't meant to be released until mid May in Aus but they started selling it beginning of May :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Maedi

misstrine85 said:


> I think it looks like Particuliere, Beige and Frenzy?



Good eyes misstrine! Bel argus is beautiful on you!


----------



## viivz

Just thought I'd share how cute the les beiges sample is!


----------



## libertygirl

viivz said:


> View attachment 2199322
> 
> Just thought I'd share how cute the les beiges sample is!



Oh my! That is SO cute! I love dinky minis


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> My haul for today i got so excited that they have d Hydra mist already that i couldn't wait to get it right away. (even though theres a gwp june 2 i couldnt wait to take this home and try it:shame... I did the presell on d other stuff... Le Baiser Rouge Coco, Rcs Suspense, Azure nailpolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2192556



hey you! how do you like the hydra mist? what cream do you use, chanel or different?

i love the color of the true blue liner in summer collection but it is so hard to roll on - are all of the other waterproof eye liners the same? has anyone else had the same problem with true blue? thx!


----------



## palmbeachpink

viivz said:


> View attachment 2199322
> 
> Just thought I'd share how cute the les beiges sample is!



sooo cute!


----------



## dakotacheryl

palmbeachpink said:


> hey you! how do you like the hydra mist? what cream do you use, chanel or different?
> 
> i love the color of the true blue liner in summer collection but it is so hard to roll on - are all of the other waterproof eye liners the same? has anyone else had the same problem with true blue? thx!


Personally, I find this color a little less soft than other colors...but I still love it.

Temptalia reviewed it and thought it wasn't soft enough.


----------



## nicci404

for fall - I can't wait for the cream blushes...about time Chanel came out with one!  

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/05/...tion-collection-color-story-first-photos.html


----------



## jen_sparro

palmbeachpink said:


> i love the color of the true blue liner in summer collection but it is so hard to roll on - are all of the other waterproof eye liners the same? has anyone else had the same problem with true blue? thx!



It's definitely harder than usual. Expresso is my softest one, I find if you warm the product between your fingers before using, it applies better  It's such a beautiful colour.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Received my Avant Première items today! I'm so glad I got Suspense, I wasn't sure about it but it's beautiful. I added some swatches too, left is Suspense and right is Dialogue (much more of a true red than pics I've seen)


----------



## palmbeachpink

dakotacheryl said:


> Personally, I find this color a little less soft than other colors...but I still love it.
> 
> Temptalia reviewed it and thought it wasn't soft enough.





jen_sparro said:


> It's definitely harder than usual. Expresso is my softest one, I find if you warm the product between your fingers before using, it applies better  It's such a beautiful colour.



love the color too! that is a great idea to warm it, will try that, thx!


----------



## palmbeachpink

Lady Stardust said:


> Received my Avant Première items today! I'm so glad I got Suspense, I wasn't sure about it but it's beautiful. I added some swatches too, left is Suspense and right is Dialogue (much more of a true red than pics I've seen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201021
> View attachment 2201022



sooo pretty, i esp like dialogue! thanks for pics!


----------



## that_claudz

Chanel haul thanks to my husband. He was able to get me stuff through a staff sale. 

It was like Christmas yesterday!


----------



## dakotacheryl

What a great haul...hope you're enjoying your new goodies !!


----------



## viivz

that_claudz said:


> Chanel haul thanks to my husband. He was able to get me stuff through a staff sale.
> 
> It was like Christmas yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 2203023
> View attachment 2203024



amazing haul!


----------



## MrsTGreen

that_claudz said:


> Chanel haul thanks to my husband. He was able to get me stuff through a staff sale.
> 
> It was like Christmas yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 2203023
> View attachment 2203024



Awesome haul!!


----------



## that_claudz

Sorry, can't multi quote on iPhone- but thanks! 

Absolutely loving all my goodies. Chanel lip products are amazing. I especially love the glosses that I got. Building up a collection! Hehe.


----------



## Laura_allyson

palmbeachpink said:


> love the color too! that is a great idea to warm it, will try that, thx!



I think all the eye liners are hard when it's still new but the more you use them, the more they get softer. I'm speaking from my own experience. All my eye liners are chanel and I love them all


----------



## Laura_allyson

Lady Stardust said:


> Received my Avant Première items today! I'm so glad I got Suspense, I wasn't sure about it but it's beautiful. I added some swatches too, left is Suspense and right is Dialogue (much more of a true red than pics I've seen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201021
> View attachment 2201022



I loooove Suspense! It's my new favorite coco shine lippy


----------



## dakotacheryl

My new favorite lippie is the Scenario color...if you like a warm brown/red this is perfect !!


----------



## libertygirl

Finally scored the new Chanel summer collection polishes! Sooo excited to try them out!

I also picked up the Stylo Eyeshadow pen in Moon River which I am so in love with  I want to try more colours but am slightly concerned about how wearable they'll be. Can anyone comment on their experience of them?


----------



## viivz

libertygirl said:


> Finally scored the new Chanel summer collection polishes! Sooo excited to try them out!
> 
> I also picked up the Stylo Eyeshadow pen in Moon River which I am so in love with  I want to try more colours but am slightly concerned about how wearable they'll be. Can anyone comment on their experience of them?



Love those polishes! I have Moon River, Black Stream and Blue Bay. I think Black Stream and Blue Bay work really well together for a smokey eye look. Black Stream blended out is a nice greyish colour that's wearable during the day time and I really like Blue Bay on the outer corners and as a liner on the outer bottom lash line. My SA tried these combos on me and I think it's super wearable. Maybe go in and try them out?


----------



## jen_sparro

libertygirl said:


> Finally scored the new Chanel summer collection polishes! Sooo excited to try them out!
> 
> I also picked up the Stylo Eyeshadow pen in Moon River which I am so in love with  I want to try more colours but am slightly concerned about how wearable they'll be. Can anyone comment on their experience of them?



I have all of them except for Blue Bay. I love Pink Lagoon as a sheer wash for a simple day look, Cool Gold is very pretty as an inner corner highlight with Moon River all over. I haven't used Black Stream yet...


----------



## libertygirl

viivz said:


> Love those polishes! I have Moon River, Black Stream and Blue Bay. I think Black Stream and Blue Bay work really well together for a smokey eye look. Black Stream blended out is a nice greyish colour that's wearable during the day time and I really like Blue Bay on the outer corners and as a liner on the outer bottom lash line. My SA tried these combos on me and I think it's super wearable. Maybe go in and try them out?



Ah I might just do that! I swatched the Black Stream one but I got a little scared off because it was sooo pigmented and I always only use powder shadows for smokey night looks. Love the idea of a blue smokey eye though! May have to stop by a Chanel counter on my way home from work tomorrow now... 



jen_sparro said:


> I have all of them except for Blue Bay. I love Pink Lagoon as a sheer wash for a simple day look, Cool Gold is very pretty as an inner corner highlight with Moon River all over. I haven't used Black Stream yet...



Cool Gold was definitely the one that tempted me most after Moon River, I love gold colours. I swatched Pink Lagoon as well and it did look super pretty... Oh dear... I know I'm going to end up getting them all!


----------



## viivz

libertygirl said:


> Ah I might just do that! I swatched the Black Stream one but I got a little scared off because it was sooo pigmented and I always only use powder shadows for smokey night looks. Love the idea of a blue smokey eye though! May have to stop by a Chanel counter on my way home from work tomorrow now...
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Gold was definitely the one that tempted me most after Moon River, I love gold colours. I swatched Pink Lagoon as well and it did look super pretty... Oh dear... I know I'm going to end up getting them all!



Black Stream isn't as scary if you only use a little bit and smudge it out, since the colour is very pigmented. Can't wait to see what you end up getting


----------



## BarbAga

libertygirl said:


> Finally scored the new Chanel summer collection polishes! Sooo excited to try them out!
> 
> I also picked up the Stylo Eyeshadow pen in Moon River which I am so in love with  I want to try more colours but am slightly concerned about how wearable they'll be. Can anyone comment on their experience of them?



I am using the pink one today, it has stayed on amazing. I bought it yesterday, some of the other colors were nice too. I only bought the one though.
 I also got 2 of the three nail polishes.


----------



## milksway25

viivz said:


> View attachment 2199322
> 
> Just thought I'd share how cute the les beiges sample is!


that is so cute! where did you score that? hehe



palmbeachpink said:


> hey you! how do you like the hydra mist? what cream do you use, chanel or different?
> 
> i love the color of the true blue liner in summer collection but it is so hard to roll on - are all of the other waterproof eye liners the same? has anyone else had the same problem with true blue? thx!



at first i didn't like it cause it felt too sticky & it sprayed too much for me. but it turns out i got a faulty sprayer, it feels good, i also tried it on top of my makeup to set it. i also use this to refresh my skin, i like it now


----------



## viivz

milksway25 said:


> that is so cute! where did you score that? hehe
> 
> 
> 
> at first i didn't like it cause it felt too sticky & it sprayed too much for me. but it turns out i got a faulty sprayer, it feels good, i also tried it on top of my makeup to set it. i also use this to refresh my skin, i like it now



I got it from my SA at the boutique in Australia hehe! It's so cute isn't it!!


----------



## libertygirl

BarbAga said:


> I am using the pink one today, it has stayed on amazing. I bought it yesterday, some of the other colors were nice too. I only bought the one though.
> I also got 2 of the three nail polishes.



Agree about the staying power - insanely good! The nail polishes are sooo gorgeous! Which two did you go for?


----------



## BarbAga

libertygirl said:


> Agree about the staying power - insanely good! The nail polishes are sooo gorgeous! Which two did you go for?



Bel-Argus and Lilis


----------



## palmbeachpink

just a quick fyi:

saks has an exclusive: Le Blanc Chanel Les Délices Collection

 - an eye quad Delicatesse (pearl, mint, peach + plum) and it was creamy
 - an illusion d'ombre Convoitise (looked like apparance or i would have been all over it)
 - friandise + french toffee Aqualumiere Glosses (it is in the square package)
- purple berry stylo yeux waterproof (really close to cassis)
 - RCS called Gourmandise (i think, i did not see this)


----------



## blackeyedsusan

My four lovelies from the Avant-Première collection:


----------



## dakotacheryl

blackeyedsusan said:


> My four lovelies from the Avant-Première collection:


I have and love the Scenario RCS...just the most perfect shade of brown/red and I have the Dialogue color coming in the mail...great photo!!


----------



## libertygirl

BarbAga said:


> Bel-Argus and Lilis



Nice choices! I think Lilis is going to look amazing as a pedicure


----------



## libertygirl

blackeyedsusan said:


> My four lovelies from the Avant-Première collection:



Gorgeous colours


----------



## BarbAga

libertygirl said:


> Nice choices! I think Lilis is going to look amazing as a pedicure



That is what I was thinking also. Right now I have on the Eastern Lights for my pedicure. I really like it.


----------



## OzSplannie

libertygirl said:


> Finally scored the new Chanel summer collection polishes! Sooo excited to try them out!
> 
> I also picked up the Stylo Eyeshadow pen in Moon River which I am so in love with  I want to try more colours but am slightly concerned about how wearable they'll be. Can anyone comment on their experience of them?



Congratulations on your purchases! 

I am becoming a little bit obsessed with the Stylo Eyeshadows  I have Moon River, Black Stream and Jade Shore. I've only used Jade Shore once so far for a night out as it is quite bright. I used it in combination with the other two I have plus the True Blue eyeliner (which is an amazing turquoise colour). However, I've been using Moon River and Black Stream EVERY DAY for the past week and a half for work :shame: I just apply Moon River all over the upper eyelid followed with a touch of Black Stream on the outer upper eyelid and bled well. It looks so nice  And it stays there all day! Which is amazing because all other Chanel eyeshadows crease within hours of wear. So.... I'm wondering if I need a back up of Moon River ...

In fact, my profile picture is that of my eye with  wearing exactly what I described above with a touch of True Blue eyeliner on the lower lash line and black mascara


----------



## OzSplannie

BarbAga said:


> That is what I was thinking also. Right now I have on the Eastern Lights for my pedicure. I really like it.




Would love to see a pic of your pedi! I've been considering Eastern Lights for quite some time, but just can't seem to get rid of that feeling that I'm putting white out correction fluid on my nails every time I try it in store...


----------



## BarbAga

OzSplannie said:


> Would love to see a pic of your pedi! I've been considering Eastern Lights for quite some time, but just can't seem to get rid of that feeling that I'm putting white out correction fluid on my nails every time I try it in store...



lol  It is white. I would be glad to show pedicure but It had come off one toe so I took it all off just a while ago. Next time I put it on, will take pic.


----------



## Deanna39

Chanel eyeshadow in Metamorphose


----------



## milksway25

My Neiman CaMp GorGeOuS Beauty HauL my sa Hilda at Neiman was so sweet she gave me alot of samples to try coz she knows ill go back to her and buy more. She did my whole makeup today with d cc cream and i like how its light you only need a small tiny pea size amount 4 d whole face and blend it well. It looks white at first but it takes a minute or 2 for d cc cream to oxidize in your face. With a lil bronzer it looks good. It only comes in 2 colors she said 20 and 30. It gives you d illuminating effect.  Got 2 compliments already just walking around the mall after d make up was done. Tomorrow is the real test cause i will be out the whole day til night so well see how long it will last on me.. If you guys need a good sa that will take care of you at topanga Neimans go to Hilda, at Nordstrom ask for Harry which is actually the one who gave me the le weekend sample to try even though i did not buy from her she still gave me samples to try they are both very good to me that's why i always go back to them. stop by at the chanel counter and tell them that Camille referred you and they will give you samples to try. they are very sweet!.


----------



## BarbAga

OzSplannie said:


> Would love to see a pic of your pedi! I've been considering Eastern Lights for quite some time, but just can't seem to get rid of that feeling that I'm putting white out correction fluid on my nails every time I try it in store...



Got pedicure today, this is 3 coats.


----------



## OzSplannie

BarbAga said:


> Got pedicure today, this is 3 coats.



Thank you so much for sharing  Looks beautiful on you! And goes so well with white thongs!


----------



## viivz

milksway25 said:


> View attachment 2210686
> My Neiman CaMp GorGeOuS Beauty HauL my sa Hilda at Neiman was so sweet she gave me alot of samples to try coz she knows ill go back to her and buy more. She did my whole makeup today with d cc cream and i like how its light you only need a small tiny pea size amount 4 d whole face and blend it well. It looks white at first but it takes a minute or 2 for d cc cream to oxidize in your face. With a lil bronzer it looks good. It only comes in 2 colors she said 20 and 30. It gives you d illuminating effect.  Got 2 compliments already just walking around the mall after d make up was done. Tomorrow is the real test cause i will be out the whole day til night so well see how long it will last on me.. If you guys need a good sa that will take care of you at topanga Neimans go to Hilda, at Nordstrom ask for Harry which is actually the one who gave me the le weekend sample to try even though i did not buy from her she still gave me samples to try they are both very good to me that's why i always go back to them. stop by at the chanel counter and tell them that Camille referred you and they will give you samples to try. they are very sweet!.



Wow that's a nice haul there  I'm really eager to try out the CC cream! Can you please let me know if the staying power is any good? TIA


----------



## BarbAga

milksway25 said:


> View attachment 2210686
> My Neiman CaMp GorGeOuS Beauty HauL my sa Hilda at Neiman was so sweet she gave me alot of samples to try coz she knows ill go back to her and buy more. She did my whole makeup today with d cc cream and i like how its light you only need a small tiny pea size amount 4 d whole face and blend it well. It looks white at first but it takes a minute or 2 for d cc cream to oxidize in your face. With a lil bronzer it looks good. It only comes in 2 colors she said 20 and 30. It gives you d illuminating effect.  Got 2 compliments already just walking around the mall after d make up was done. Tomorrow is the real test cause i will be out the whole day til night so well see how long it will last on me.. If you guys need a good sa that will take care of you at topanga Neimans go to Hilda, at Nordstrom ask for Harry which is actually the one who gave me the le weekend sample to try even though i did not buy from her she still gave me samples to try they are both very good to me that's why i always go back to them. stop by at the chanel counter and tell them that Camille referred you and they will give you samples to try. they are very sweet!.



Wow  that is some samples.  what fun !!


----------



## milksway25

BarbAga said:


> Wow  that is some samples.  what fun !!



yes. that is why i love both my sa's coz they always take care of me and they know i will come back to them for more  i used to just shop everywhere and anyone but i found out that if u build a good relationship with an sa they will always remember you


----------



## milksway25

viivz said:


> Wow that's a nice haul there  I'm really eager to try out the CC cream! Can you please let me know if the staying power is any good? TIA



thanks... i used the cc cream yesterday about 4 hrs when my sa tried it on me and it was still fine and didnt get oily after. today i am wearing it now for about 6 plus hours and it still feel light on my face. i love that its so natural looking also and light weight.


----------



## BarbAga

milksway25 said:


> yes. that is why i love both my sa's coz they always take care of me and they know i will come back to them for more  i used to just shop everywhere and anyone but i found out that if u build a good relationship with an sa they will always remember you



Great job!  I agree, I do the same thing.


----------



## milhouse13

Anyone know when the CC Cream will be released in Canada?  I see it's already on the US website.  

Those who have tried it, what do you think?


----------



## libertygirl

OzSplannie said:


> Congratulations on your purchases!
> 
> I am becoming a little bit obsessed with the Stylo Eyeshadows  I have Moon River, Black Stream and Jade Shore. I've only used Jade Shore once so far for a night out as it is quite bright. I used it in combination with the other two I have plus the True Blue eyeliner (which is an amazing turquoise colour). However, I've been using Moon River and Black Stream EVERY DAY for the past week and a half for work :shame: I just apply Moon River all over the upper eyelid followed with a touch of Black Stream on the outer upper eyelid and bled well. It looks so nice  And it stays there all day! Which is amazing because all other Chanel eyeshadows crease within hours of wear. So.... I'm wondering if I need a back up of Moon River ...
> 
> In fact, my profile picture is that of my eye with  wearing exactly what I described above with a touch of True Blue eyeliner on the lower lash line and black mascara



Ah sorry, I only just saw this!

I love this combination idea! I'm so obsessed with Moon River... I've been wearing it everyday for the past week. I just love the way it glides on! I haven't had a single moment to shop over the past couple of weeks but I'm getting Black Stream as soon as I can  I've heard too many good things about it now and I really want to try your combo! Also considering a back-up of Moon River... I can't bear the thought of ever being without it now


----------



## KarlBear

Anyone uses Vitalumiere in 07 Ivoire? Is it warm toned?

(I currently use 10 Clair and it's too beige toned, and a bit dark)


----------



## jen_sparro

Get excited!
http://www.lisaeldridge.com/blog/25751/you-make-me-blush/


----------



## KarlBear

^Thanks. 'll try to buy only one, but every shade is so pretty!


----------



## beauxgoris

jen_sparro said:


> Get excited!
> http://www.lisaeldridge.com/blog/25751/you-make-me-blush/



Oh wow - this makes my day. If only they were debuting earlier then August. Creme blush is so great for summer. So why release when summer is almost over and I've already purchased another brand by then? Boo Chanel.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I'm not feeling the Fall collection lol. Just not my style, I think I only want the Alchimie polish and the Mystique Rouge Coco


----------



## milksway25

BarbAga said:


> Great job!  I agree, I do the same thing.


----------



## milksway25

thanks for the info... just when i think i am done for now and my wallet can rest a bit from the damage with all my summer collection purchases Chanel keeps on hooking me in with new products to buy:giggles: never ending quest hehehe


jen_sparro said:


> Get excited!
> http://www.lisaeldridge.com/blog/25751/you-make-me-blush/


----------



## prplhrt21

I'm getting the revelation blush, the Mystere quad and the rouge coco in mystique...


----------



## KarlBear

I want to try one of the Rouge Allure Velvets.. Do you girls like it? Which one is the most natural shade?


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> hey you! how do you like the hydra mist? what cream do you use, chanel or different?
> 
> i love the color of the true blue liner in summer collection but it is so hard to roll on - are all of the other waterproof eye liners the same? has anyone else had the same problem with true blue? thx!


 i think at first it is a lil hard on my waterline but after a few times using this i dont have any problems at all. the hydramist i like now because it refreshes my makeup when i need to. its always in my purse now for a quick spray...



milhouse13 said:


> Anyone know when the CC Cream will be released in Canada?  I see it's already on the US website.
> 
> Those who have tried it, what do you think?


so far i have been loving it. yesterday it was 96 degrees here in the valley with out the sun so its was humid the cc cream didnt disappoint me. it didnt get too oily. maybe only in my nose area but thats it. was wearing it from 10am til 8pm and it held up great. if u do have oily skin thou some review suggest to not put a moisturizer anymore because the cc cream already has an ingredient to keep your skin moisture in.  [/COLOR]


----------



## Lady Stardust

Just ordered Alchimie polish and Mystique Rouge Coco from Nordstrom.com!


----------



## Laura_allyson

milhouse13 said:


> Anyone know when the CC Cream will be released in Canada?  I see it's already on the US website.
> 
> Those who have tried it, what do you think?



My SA said the cc cream will be released in September here in Canada. That is such a long wait!


----------



## Laura_allyson

KarlBear said:


> I want to try one of the Rouge Allure Velvets.. Do you girls like it? Which one is the most natural shade?



I have a couple of Rouge allure velvet. I like the formula, it's very soft and gives my lips a glow effect. I feel so elegant and chic everytime i wear them. It lasts a long time too on my lips. The thing is it's kind of drying though after a few hrs but that's why i re-apply lip balm thru out the day so my lips dont peel. I think you will like the shade La Distinguee, it's a soft peachy pink neutral shade, it is one of my favorite fall/winter lipstick.


----------



## gillianna

I have to thank Camille from post 7496 for her great recommendation of her sales woman Hilda who has to be one of the sweetest people ever.  I placed a phone order today and she was so helpful.  She asked questions on skin color, ect. And gave her opinion on colors.  She did not try to sell me products but listened to what my needs were.  I would recommend anyone who needs a good SA at Channel to call her and tell her Camille sent you because it is great to find someone willing to take time to talk to you about what you might be buying.  I can't wait to get my products.  I also ordered the new Christalle spelling?  perfume light spray which is supposed to be lighter and fresher smelling than the regular perfume.  It is more of a body type spray which I love.  I used this 15 years ago and think I will love going back to a lighter version of it for summer.


----------



## KarlBear

Laura_allyson said:


> I have a couple of Rouge allure velvet. I like the formula, it's very soft and gives my lips a glow effect. I feel so elegant and chic everytime i wear them. It lasts a long time too on my lips. The thing is it's kind of drying though after a few hrs but that's why i re-apply lip balm thru out the day so my lips dont peel. I think you will like the shade La Distinguee, it's a soft peachy pink neutral shade, it is one of my favorite fall/winter lipstick.



Thanks for the advice, I'll get that one.


----------



## beauxgoris

Just ordered the new creme blushes (3 brightest ones) and also the new pearl blush.


----------



## blackeyedsusan

My Les Delices De Chanel arrived from Saks.com and it is a such a beautiful collection. The Illusion D'Ombre in "Convoitise" is such a lovely shade of peachy beige


----------



## palmbeachpink

blackeyedsusan said:


> My Les Delices De Chanel arrived from Saks.com and it is a such a beautiful collection. The Illusion D'Ombre in "Convoitise" is such a lovely shade of peachy beige



love this+ congrats! i have the aqua lips + stylo pencil too and will go back for the rest, how divine is the quad? the white turns to a greenish silver like magic!! the illusion d'ombre convoitise looks amazing on tan skin! i highly recommend the color for summer! do y'all think it is too close to apparance? 

now on to cream blush then les beiges + kabuki! my oh my! there has just been so many great chanel goodies this year!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

i am looking for fandango joues contraste blush in 57 - the MA at a chanel boutique put it on me and i loved it only to then be told it was sold out of system - if anyone sees it, please let me know, there has to be one hiding somewhere i hope!!  ironically i usually wear cream blush so it figures when C finally comes out with them, i am looking for a powder! ha! TIA!


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> thanks for the info... just when i think i am done for now and my wallet can rest a bit from the damage with all my summer collection purchases Chanel keeps on hooking me in with new products to buy:giggles: never ending quest hehehe



feel the same way!! 

thanks for tips on hydramist + stylo, must put that on my list too!!


----------



## Laura_allyson

I saw the Les Delices collection also today at The Bay and I'm a little sad that the eye shadow quad is sold out already. I didn't even know this collection would be out in Canada, i wished my SA had called me when it first came out. Now I have to search which The bay still carries it.


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> feel the same way!!
> 
> thanks for tips on hydramist + stylo, must put that on my list too!!



 ur welcome. did u buy d hydramist? i am so far loving the cc cream as well as all the colors of the stylo summer collection i usually blend 2-3 colors of the colors, i have all 6 so im so far having lotsa fun blending different colors.  
tell me about it my sa Hilda at nm called this am and told me that the fall collection is in no rest for my wallet


----------



## milksway25

Here's my poor pic of the new fall collection with the cream blushes. Available now at Nm Topanga ask for my sa Hilda shes d best... so far i think i will get affinite or fantastic and ofcourse the rcs in Esprit and the stylo Khaki


----------



## milksway25

you are very welcome. i am glad to hear you love her also. she is so sweet indeed. she always takes time to talk to me and update me on whats new and give me her opinion on what products suits my skintone. after u called she texted me right away and was so greatful. she told me that she included lil goodies for u also. (she knows how much i love getting those free samples:giggles hope u like the products. let me know what you think... 



gillianna said:


> I have to thank Camille from post 7496 for her great recommendation of her sales woman Hilda who has to be one of the sweetest people ever.  I placed a phone order today and she was so helpful.  She asked questions on skin color, ect. And gave her opinion on colors.  She did not try to sell me products but listened to what my needs were.  I would recommend anyone who needs a good SA at Channel to call her and tell her Camille sent you because it is great to find someone willing to take time to talk to you about what you might be buying.  I can't wait to get my products.  I also ordered the new Christalle spelling?  perfume light spray which is supposed to be lighter and fresher smelling than the regular perfume.  It is more of a body type spray which I love.  I used this 15 years ago and think I will love going back to a lighter version of it for summer.


----------



## palmbeachpink

Laura_allyson said:


> I saw the Les Delices collection also today at The Bay and I'm a little sad that the eye shadow quad is sold out already. I didn't even know this collection would be out in Canada, i wished my SA had called me when it first came out. Now I have to search which The bay still carries it.



if it would help you, I can have my SA hold one for you, she may be able to ship to CAD, I'll ask her!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> ur welcome. did u buy d hydramist? i am so far loving the cc cream as well as all the colors of the stylo summer collection i usually blend 2-3 colors of the colors, i have all 6 so im so far having lotsa fun blending different colors.
> tell me about it my sa Hilda at nm called this am and told me that the fall collection is in no rest for my wallet



yes I got it today!! and a million other things! will post some pics tomm!!

oh and the kahki stylo is night and day from true blue, it is smooth as butter and glides on perfect, no need to warm up...


----------



## sjunky13

I got fall yesterday and today. 

Love the nail polish and single shadow. The cream blushes are gorgeous.


----------



## palmbeachpink

sjunky13 said:


> I got fall yesterday and today.
> 
> Love the nail polish and single shadow. The cream blushes are gorgeous.



yeah! congrats!!! which colors dod you get? I agree on the cream blushes being amazing, I picked up the brownest one!

and the new illusion d'ombre is stunning, bar none my favorite of all colors - it is more beige/peach than apparance but they are very close, i would def pick the new one over apparance if you are debating!! if anyone wants a swatch, let me know  &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## sjunky13

palmbeachpink said:


> yeah! congrats!!! which colors dod you get? I agree on the cream blushes being amazing, I picked up the brownest one!
> 
> and the new illusion d'ombre is stunning, bar none my favorite of all colors - it is more beige/peach than apparance but they are very close, i would def pick the new one over apparance if you are debating!! if anyone wants a swatch, let me know  &#10084;&#10084;



I have the new IDO, I got it in NYC last month, nice cool gold. I got Gri Gri single , nail polish, Presage blush, secret lipstick  and the quad. 

But I like my Tom Ford Sahara Haze better. The single shadow is gorgeous. The nail polish is fab. The quad I loved till I swatched it next to my TF and it is blah next to it. LOL


----------



## palmbeachpink

oh no - just found this...

Collection Nuit Infinie de Chanel - Holiday 2013


FACE

Joues Contraste
Powder Blush $34.00

Accent - Luminous Pink Beige (Limited Edition)

Poudre Universelle Libre
Natural Finish Loose Powder $52.00

Moon Light - Luminous Peach Beige (Limited Edition)

Perfection Lumière
Long-Wear Flawless Fluid Makeup SPF 15 $55.00

30 Beige - Sandy Beige (Repromote)


EYES

Ombres Matelassées
Eyeshadow Palette $80.00

Charming - Soft Beige, Metallic Beige, Bronze Khaki, Bronze Brown, Dark Matte Purple (Limited Edition)

Illusion d'Ombre
Long Wear Luminous Eyeshadow $36.00

Initiation - Platinum Bronze (Limited Edition)
Fatal - Silver Purple (Limited Edition)

Mascara Gel Irisé
Sparkling Mascara Top Coat $30.00

Bronze Platine - Platinum Bronze (Limited Edition)

Ligne Graphique de Chanel
Liquid Eyeliner Intensity-Definition $34.00

Bronze - Bronze Khaki (limited Edition)

Inimitable Intense
Mascara Multi-Dimensionnel Sophistiqué $30.00

Noir - Black (Repromote)


LIPS

Rouge Allure
Luminous Intense Lip Colour $34.00

Radieuse - Blue Pink (Limited Edition)
Indécise - Shimmering Pink Beige (Repromote)
Farouche - Shimmering Chocolate Brown (Repromote)

Rouge Allure Velvet
Luminous Matte Lip Colour $34.00

La Précieuse - Vivid Red (Limited Edition)
La Désirée - Burgundy Red (Limited Edition)


NAILS

Le Vernis
Nail Colour $27.00

Rouge Rubis - Vivid Red (Limited Edition)
Accessoire - Deep Red Brown (Repromote)



Ships the week of September 16th.


----------



## milksway25

excited to see what you got. there is a free overnight shipping at chanel.com & i just ordered the Fleuries Délicatesse eyeshadow quad & the ombre in Convoitise  as well as the Silver light stylo & the blending foundation brush in #7 oh Chanel



palmbeachpink said:


> yes I got it today!! and a million other things! will post some pics tomm!!
> 
> oh and the kahki stylo is night and day from true blue, it is smooth as butter and glides on perfect, no need to warm up...


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> oh no - just found this...
> 
> Collection Nuit Infinie de Chanel - Holiday 2013
> 
> 
> FACE
> 
> Joues Contraste
> Powder Blush $34.00
> 
> Accent - Luminous Pink Beige (Limited Edition)
> 
> Poudre Universelle Libre
> Natural Finish Loose Powder $52.00
> 
> Moon Light - Luminous Peach Beige (Limited Edition)
> 
> Perfection Lumière
> Long-Wear Flawless Fluid Makeup SPF 15 $55.00
> 
> 30 Beige - Sandy Beige (Repromote)
> 
> 
> EYES
> 
> Ombres Matelassées
> Eyeshadow Palette $80.00
> 
> Charming - Soft Beige, Metallic Beige, Bronze Khaki, Bronze Brown, Dark Matte Purple (Limited Edition)
> 
> Illusion d'Ombre
> Long Wear Luminous Eyeshadow $36.00
> 
> Initiation - Platinum Bronze (Limited Edition)
> Fatal - Silver Purple (Limited Edition)
> 
> Mascara Gel Irisé
> Sparkling Mascara Top Coat $30.00
> 
> Bronze Platine - Platinum Bronze (Limited Edition)
> 
> Ligne Graphique de Chanel
> Liquid Eyeliner Intensity-Definition $34.00
> 
> Bronze - Bronze Khaki (limited Edition)
> 
> Inimitable Intense
> Mascara Multi-Dimensionnel Sophistiqué $30.00
> 
> Noir - Black (Repromote)
> 
> 
> LIPS
> 
> Rouge Allure
> Luminous Intense Lip Colour $34.00
> 
> Radieuse - Blue Pink (Limited Edition)
> Indécise - Shimmering Pink Beige (Repromote)
> Farouche - Shimmering Chocolate Brown (Repromote)
> 
> Rouge Allure Velvet
> Luminous Matte Lip Colour $34.00
> 
> La Précieuse - Vivid Red (Limited Edition)
> La Désirée - Burgundy Red (Limited Edition)
> 
> 
> NAILS
> 
> Le Vernis
> Nail Colour $27.00
> 
> Rouge Rubis - Vivid Red (Limited Edition)
> Accessoire - Deep Red Brown (Repromote)
> 
> 
> 
> Ships the week of September 16th.



Palmbeachpink, thanks for the info...What?!  that is so fast! i have not even purchased my fall cream blushes yet and my wallet has not recovered from my almost entire summer collection purchases as well as the hydramist and cc cream Chanel your killing me


----------



## Laura_allyson

palmbeachpink said:


> if it would help you, I can have my SA hold one for you, she may be able to ship to CAD, I'll ask her!!



Thanks so much for offering, you are so kind. I'm gonna try my luck today and call other stores to see which one still has it and if there's none, for sure I'll let you know. *hugs*


----------



## Laura_allyson

palmbeachpink said:


> oh no - just found this...
> 
> Collection Nuit Infinie de Chanel - Holiday 2013
> 
> 
> FACE
> 
> Joues Contraste
> Powder Blush $34.00
> 
> Accent - Luminous Pink Beige (Limited Edition)
> 
> Poudre Universelle Libre
> Natural Finish Loose Powder $52.00
> 
> Moon Light - Luminous Peach Beige (Limited Edition)
> 
> Perfection Lumière
> Long-Wear Flawless Fluid Makeup SPF 15 $55.00
> 
> 30 Beige - Sandy Beige (Repromote)
> 
> 
> EYES
> 
> Ombres Matelassées
> Eyeshadow Palette $80.00
> 
> Charming - Soft Beige, Metallic Beige, Bronze Khaki, Bronze Brown, Dark Matte Purple (Limited Edition)
> 
> Illusion d'Ombre
> Long Wear Luminous Eyeshadow $36.00
> 
> Initiation - Platinum Bronze (Limited Edition)
> Fatal - Silver Purple (Limited Edition)
> 
> Mascara Gel Irisé
> Sparkling Mascara Top Coat $30.00
> 
> Bronze Platine - Platinum Bronze (Limited Edition)
> 
> Ligne Graphique de Chanel
> Liquid Eyeliner Intensity-Definition $34.00
> 
> Bronze - Bronze Khaki (limited Edition)
> 
> Inimitable Intense
> Mascara Multi-Dimensionnel Sophistiqué $30.00
> 
> Noir - Black (Repromote)
> 
> 
> LIPS
> 
> Rouge Allure
> Luminous Intense Lip Colour $34.00
> 
> Radieuse - Blue Pink (Limited Edition)
> Indécise - Shimmering Pink Beige (Repromote)
> Farouche - Shimmering Chocolate Brown (Repromote)
> 
> Rouge Allure Velvet
> Luminous Matte Lip Colour $34.00
> 
> La Précieuse - Vivid Red (Limited Edition)
> La Désirée - Burgundy Red (Limited Edition)
> 
> 
> NAILS
> 
> Le Vernis
> Nail Colour $27.00
> 
> Rouge Rubis - Vivid Red (Limited Edition)
> Accessoire - Deep Red Brown (Repromote)
> 
> 
> 
> Ships the week of September 16th.



Holy cow! Another new collection?!! I'm gonna faint! Poor wallet once again! Lol

The loose powder in peach beige sounds so good, also the Illusion d'ombre colors sounds good too! The mascara top coat, also the liquid liner in bronze! *fainting now* lol


----------



## jesscat

Oh man, I think I'm addicted to Chanel's Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss - I bought Emoi during Lord & Taylor's friends and family last weekend, then picked up Imaginaire this week, and now I want either Exces or Fatale as well! Help!!


----------



## Laura_allyson

My new haul.  I took advantage of the 10% off Friends and Family event ag The Bay for this wkend and finally invested on the Clarisonic Plus. Got myself a couple of skin care for stocks, the toner and scrub. Got my 2nd Les Beiges (my first one is almost done, i have been using it everyday and I use it a lot!), my 2nd kabuki brush for my on-the-go essential. I also got a few things from the Les Delices collection, the lovely eye shadow quad, the new ombre cream eye shadow and the berry eye liner. I'm surprised i didn't get any new lippies this time but hihihi i am still loving the lippies i got from the avant collection. 

My SA usually gives me tons of samples but they havent gotten any stocks so all i have are the new eye cream formula which I love anyway. She was also kind enough to give me the tiny No. 5 perfume collectible that has the purest formula. You have to buy a perfume to get that sample but since I'm a regular costumer she gave me one. It is so so cute!


----------



## dakotacheryl

What a great haul Laura!


----------



## **Ann**

Laura_allyson said:


> View attachment 2220383
> 
> 
> My new haul.  I took advantage of the 10% off Friends and Family event ag The Bay for this wkend and finally invested on the Clarisonic Plus. Got myself a couple of skin care for stocks, the toner and scrub. Got my 2nd Les Beiges (my first one is almost done, i have been using it everyday and I use it a lot!), my 2nd kabuki brush for my on-the-go essential. I also got a few things from the Les Delices collection, the lovely eye shadow quad, the new ombre cream eye shadow and the berry eye liner. I'm surprised i didn't get any new lippies this time but hihihi i am still loving the lippies i got from the avant collection.
> 
> My SA usually gives me tons of samples but they havent gotten any stocks so all i have are the new eye cream formula which I love anyway. She was also kind enough to give me the tiny No. 5 perfume collectible that has the purest formula. You have to buy a perfume to get that sample but since I'm a regular costumer she gave me one. It is so so cute!
> 
> View attachment 2220397



How fun!  I am waiting for Les Beiges....I am assuming you do not live in the states?  I picked up one of the new creme blushes today and love the consistency of it!


----------



## Laura_allyson

**Ann** said:


> How fun!  I am waiting for Les Beiges....I am assuming you do not live in the states?  I picked up one of the new creme blushes today and love the consistency of it!



Yes I live in Canada, we got the Les beiges here around March. But we are so late on the cc cream and cream blushes, we are getting them late Aug/early Sept. Enough time for me i guess to save on those!


----------



## Laura_allyson

dakotacheryl said:


> What a great haul Laura!



Thanks! I'm watching youtube videos now on how to properly use the Clarisonic


----------



## OzSplannie

My newest additions 

Does anyone know if Les Beiges powder is a permanent product or is it a LE?


----------



## OzSplannie

libertygirl said:


> Ah sorry, I only just saw this!
> 
> I love this combination idea! I'm so obsessed with Moon River... I've been wearing it everyday for the past week. I just love the way it glides on! I haven't had a single moment to shop over the past couple of weeks but I'm getting Black Stream as soon as I can  I've heard too many good things about it now and I really want to try your combo! Also considering a back-up of Moon River... *I can't bear the thought of ever being without it now*



I know what you mean by that... But I keep saying to myself that all those amazing new collections just keep coming out! I'm sure something else even more exiting will be released by the time I finish my Moon River... Not sure if I can convince myself though


----------



## Suku

OzSplannie said:


> My newest additions
> 
> Does anyone know if Les Beiges powder is a permanent product or is it a LE?


Les Beiges is permanent collection in the UK, I'm very happy to say.


----------



## viivz

OzSplannie said:


> My newest additions
> 
> Does anyone know if Les Beiges powder is a permanent product or is it a LE?



Oo what's the glow cream? Les Beiges powder I heard is part of the permanent collection


----------



## OzSplannie

Suku said:


> Les Beiges is permanent collection in the UK, I'm very happy to say.



Fingers crossed it will be in Asia too!  



viivz said:


> Oo what's the glow cream? Les Beiges powder I heard is part of the permanent collection



The glow creme is actually the product I'm interested in the most! I was considering to buy the new CC creme, but my SA tried the glow creme on me and I liked it a lot more. It's a thinner texture than the CC creme. It's less "powdery white" finish than the CC creme and  more radiant finish. It's a slightly sheerer coverage and is also SPF30, which makes it a perfect replacement for my discontinued DERMALOGICA tinted moisturiser  I only hope it's permanent too!!! Lol


----------



## tanya devi

Anyone have the new eyeliner in the Khaki bronze color from the fall collection yet? Mine is on the way and I can't wait!!!


----------



## milksway25

Laura_allyson said:


> View attachment 2220383
> 
> 
> My new haul.  I took advantage of the 10% off Friends and Family event ag The Bay for this wkend and finally invested on the Clarisonic Plus. Got myself a couple of skin care for stocks, the toner and scrub. Got my 2nd Les Beiges (my first one is almost done, i have been using it everyday and I use it a lot!), my 2nd kabuki brush for my on-the-go essential. I also got a few things from the Les Delices collection, the lovely eye shadow quad, the new ombre cream eye shadow and the berry eye liner. I'm surprised i didn't get any new lippies this time but hihihi i am still loving the lippies i got from the avant collection.
> 
> My SA usually gives me tons of samples but they havent gotten any stocks so all i have are the new eye cream formula which I love anyway. She was also kind enough to give me the tiny No. 5 perfume collectible that has the purest formula. You have to buy a perfume to get that sample but since I'm a regular costumer she gave me one. It is so so cute!
> 
> View attachment 2220397



Great Haul!


----------



## palmbeachpink

tanya devi said:


> Anyone have the new eyeliner in the Khaki bronze color from the fall collection yet? Mine is on the way and I can't wait!!!



i do! it's great! much softer texture than true blue......you will love it, the new fall quad will look great with it as well! uh-oh!! it is different from the one they did last year and i think would look great with all eye colors - esp hazel/brown - it looks amazing + natural with the new illusion d'ombre convoitise + stylo moon river!! 

will try to take some pics tomm, never got a chance today!!

i also have a neiman's chanel on east coast who i will post contact info if anyone needs - told them about our thread and they will do special TPF gifts with purchase: samples, chanel make up bags + more, i'll show goodies in pics and they always have new gifts and if you request they will do samples of other brands too (they will also do free ship for us but must keep that on down low as for some reason NM stores are supposed to charge, i forgot to ask about int'l shipping but will) i shop at different chanel dept store counters + a chanel boutique and by far this NM is the most generous goodie givers!!  

if anyone has a nordstrom chanel counter who would do something like NM above, i would def use them so please post as i know they have the sale coming up next month - i heard they may have a limited brush set, a perfume mist and perhaps number 78 delice/fun (the white JC that is only on chanel.com now) any other products? thanks!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

OzSplannie said:


> Fingers crossed it will be in Asia too!
> 
> 
> 
> The glow creme is actually the product I'm interested in the most! I was considering to buy the new CC creme, but my SA tried the glow creme on me and I liked it a lot more. It's a thinner texture than the CC creme. It's less "powdery white" finish than the CC creme and  more radiant finish. It's a slightly sheerer coverage and is also SPF30, which makes it a perfect replacement for my discontinued DERMALOGICA tinted moisturiser  I only hope it's permanent too!!! Lol



this sounds amazing! do you have a link to it? could not find it! thanks!!



**Ann** said:


> How fun!  I am waiting for Les Beiges....I am assuming you do not live in the states?  I picked up one of the new creme blushes today and love the consistency of it!



what color did you get? will you stop at one? haha!!



Laura_allyson said:


> View attachment 2220383
> 
> 
> My new haul.  I took advantage of the 10% off Friends and Family event ag The Bay for this wkend and finally invested on the Clarisonic Plus. Got myself a couple of skin care for stocks, the toner and scrub. Got my 2nd Les Beiges (my first one is almost done, i have been using it everyday and I use it a lot!), my 2nd kabuki brush for my on-the-go essential. I also got a few things from the Les Delices collection, the lovely eye shadow quad, the new ombre cream eye shadow and the berry eye liner. I'm surprised i didn't get any new lippies this time but hihihi i am still loving the lippies i got from the avant collection.
> 
> My SA usually gives me tons of samples but they havent gotten any stocks so all i have are the new eye cream formula which I love anyway. She was also kind enough to give me the tiny No. 5 perfume collectible that has the purest formula. You have to buy a perfume to get that sample but since I'm a regular costumer she gave me one. It is so so cute!
> 
> View attachment 2220397



wowsers!! so happy you were able to find the les delices quad! yeah!! it's divine!! all the les beiges pics are killing me, i can not wait to try it, i hope the date gets moved up for US!! did they have the whole color range? i saw something on youtube that said it goes from 10 to 90!?!!


----------



## OzSplannie

palmbeachpink said:


> this sounds amazing! do you have a link to it? could not find it! thanks!!



Here it is 
http://tablet.chanel.com/en_SG/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Base-LES-BEIGES-152025


----------



## Bentley1

Are the cream blushes out in the states?


----------



## Maedi

palmbeachpink said:


> i do! it's great! much softer texture than true blue......you will love it, the new fall quad will look great with it as well! uh-oh!! it is different from the one they did last year and i think would look great with all eye colors - esp hazel/brown - it looks amazing + natural with the new illusion d'ombre convoitise + stylo moon river!!
> 
> will try to take some pics tomm, never got a chance today!!
> 
> i also have a neiman's chanel on east coast who i will post contact info if anyone needs - told them about our thread and they will do special TPF gifts with purchase: samples, chanel make up bags + more, i'll show goodies in pics and they always have new gifts and if you request they will do samples of other brands too (they will also do free ship for us but must keep that on down low as for some reason NM stores are supposed to charge, i forgot to ask about int'l shipping but will) i shop at different chanel dept store counters + a chanel boutique and by far this NM is the most generous goodie givers!!
> 
> if anyone has a nordstrom chanel counter who would do something like NM above, i would def use them so please post as i know they have the sale coming up next month - i heard they may have a limited brush set, a perfume mist and perhaps number 78 delice/fun (the white JC that is only on chanel.com now) any other products? thanks!!



This is so kind of you, palmbeachpink! I am hoping this collection will be hitting the West Coast before Wednesday since I'll be going on vacation then. NM in Seattle didn't have it as of today. So looking forward to your pictures!


----------



## ilsecita

Maedi said:


> This is so kind of you, palmbeachpink! I am hoping this collection will be hitting the West Coast before Wednesday since I'll be going on vacation then. NM in Seattle didn't have it as of today. So looking forward to your pictures!



Are you sure? My SA at NM already sent me pics of the whole collection 2 days ago and told me she had all the testers and live product


----------



## Laura_allyson

palmbeachpink said:


> this sounds amazing! do you have a link to it? could not find it! thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> what color did you get? will you stop at one? haha!!
> 
> 
> 
> wowsers!! so happy you were able to find the les delices quad! yeah!! it's divine!! all the les beiges pics are killing me, i can not wait to try it, i hope the date gets moved up for US!! did they have the whole color range? i saw something on youtube that said it goes from 10 to 90!?!!



I really hope so too that it comes out to US sooner, i can't wait for you guys to try it! I'm pretty sure we have colors 10-70 here.


----------



## scorpio69

Can you please post contact info of your neimans SA , I would love to order.Thanks!


palmbeachpink said:


> i do! it's great! much softer texture than true blue......you will love it, the new fall quad will look great with it as well! uh-oh!! it is different from the one they did last year and i think would look great with all eye colors - esp hazel/brown - it looks amazing + natural with the new illusion d'ombre convoitise + stylo moon river!!
> 
> will try to take some pics tomm, never got a chance today!!
> 
> i also have a neiman's chanel on east coast who i will post contact info if anyone needs - told them about our thread and they will do special TPF gifts with purchase: samples, chanel make up bags + more, i'll show goodies in pics and they always have new gifts and if you request they will do samples of other brands too (they will also do free ship for us but must keep that on down low as for some reason NM stores are supposed to charge, i forgot to ask about int'l shipping but will) i shop at different chanel dept store counters + a chanel boutique and by far this NM is the most generous goodie givers!!
> 
> if anyone has a nordstrom chanel counter who would do something like NM above, i would def use them so please post as i know they have the sale coming up next month - i heard they may have a limited brush set, a perfume mist and perhaps number 78 delice/fun (the white JC that is only on chanel.com now) any other products? thanks!!


----------



## Lovemybags412

scorpio69 said:


> Can you please post contact info of your neimans SA , I would love to order.Thanks!



Me too, please!!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## Maedi

ilsecita said:


> Are you sure? My SA at NM already sent me pics of the whole collection 2 days ago and told me she had all the testers and live product



I got the information over the phone and the SA kept talking about the avant-premiere colors so now that you say this... she probably didn't know what she was talking about. I don't think she was the Chanel SA. 
Thank you so much for this information!


----------



## Laura_allyson

milksway25 said:


> Great Haul!



Thanks! Loving all my purchases.


----------



## libertygirl

OzSplannie said:


> I know what you mean by that... But I keep saying to myself that all those amazing new collections just keep coming out! I'm sure something else even more exiting will be released by the time I finish my Moon River... Not sure if I can convince myself though



This always happens to me! I get swept up by the initial excitement... and then fall in love with something else! I always have the fear though that the one time I don't buy a back-up, I'm going to seriously regret it  (Which explains why I just ordered another moon river... :shame


----------



## Lady Stardust

Got my Fall items today! Alchimie and Mystique


----------



## **Ann**

Bentley1 said:


> Are the cream blushes out in the states?



Yes, they are.


----------



## Iluvbags

jesscat said:


> Oh man, I think I'm addicted to Chanel's Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss - I bought Emoi during Lord & Taylor's friends and family last weekend, then picked up Imaginaire this week, and now I want either Exces or Fatale as well! Help!!



They are the best. I've loved them ever since I first sampled.


----------



## ilsecita

Maedi said:


> I got the information over the phone and the SA kept talking about the avant-premiere colors so now that you say this... she probably didn't know what she was talking about. I don't think she was the Chanel SA.
> Thank you so much for this information!



That sucks! Yeah a lot of ppl there don't have any idea what's going on haha. I went in yesterday and got most of the collection. Let me know if you want the name and cell of my associate!


----------



## madison55

New to chanel! Any recommendations for me? Nice SA with free shipping etc? I dun live near a counter unfortunately, so having a good SA is very important to me besides researching on blogs etc..


----------



## Maedi

ilsecita said:


> That sucks! Yeah a lot of ppl there don't have any idea what's going on haha. I went in yesterday and got most of the collection. Let me know if you want the name and cell of my associate!



Thank you so much, ilsecita! I called for the third third time today and reached a very nice and knowledgeable Chanel SA (Sarah) who will be sending a good portion of the fall collection to me. I really appreciate your help and information.  
If you hadn't told me, I may have been deterred


----------



## dakotacheryl

How can the Fall collection be out...and we don't even have Les Beiges yet??!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

so sorry that it has taken so long to post info!! 

there are two chanel associates at neiman marcus that work together, you can ask to speak to either one of them:

ami scittorale
store phone: 561.805.6150 ext 2118
mobile: 561.818.0999
ami_scrittorale@neimanmarcusstores.com

and

john poggoli
store phone: 561.805.6150 ext 2118
mobile: 561.214.1570
john_poggoli@neimanmarcusstores.com

they are both at the NM palm beach store and say that you are calling from the TPF blog!! 

hope this helps those that need a NM chanel counter! they are great, generous and will help with colors or anything! i was there on the day the fall collection was out and they had everything.....

they have TONs of goodies + samples - the last few times i bought there i rec'd a white chanel make up bag and a black mesh chanel bag both filled to the brim! they also gave me a mini creme de la mer (which lasts me forever as i only use rarely so if there are other "things" you may need, by all means ask them!) next time i go in, i will ask about int'l shipping and report back!! i know NM.com has it i just do not know if the store has it...

will post pics in next post!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

dakotacheryl said:


> How can the Fall collection be out...and we don't even have Les Beiges yet??!!



crazy, right? i think they just did separate launch dates - i would def call your SA and have them hold les beiges for when it arrives as it may fly off shelves in certain colors! 

**********

there is another collection as well, sorry if repost as i have not caught up on thread - was just reading about this and it seems these have been in other collections - i believe the new part is that the quads will be the US formula

Chanel Jeux de Regards (shipping week of Aug 5th)

Les 4 Ombres
Quadra Eye Shadow $59.00
Fascination - Luminous Aqua, Light Grey, Medium Grey, Deep Blue Green
Séduction (Limited Edition) - Deep Eggplant, Satin Beige, Pink Beige, Deep Brown

Illusion d'Ombre
Long Wear Luminous Eyeshadow $36.00

Apparition - Intense Blue
Convoitise - Light Beige Gold (same as in le blanc delices colection @ saks + chanel.com)

Le Volume De Chanel
Mascara $30.00

Bleu - Blue (Repromote)
Prune - Purple (Repromote)
Noir - Black (Repromote)

Stylo Yeux Waterproof
Long-Lasting Eyeliner $30.00

Bleu Exquis - Metallic Blue
Black Shimmer - Shimmering Black
Gris - Grey (Repromote)
Noir Intense - Intense Black (Repromote)
Taupe - Taupe (Repromote)
Grenat - Garnet (Repromote)
Santal - Sandalwood (Repromote)
Espresso - Brown (Repromote)

(found this at www.specktra.net)


----------



## palmbeachpink

pic of illusion d'ombre showing the difference between convoitise in front and apparance in back

i  convoitise!


----------



## madison55

palmbeachpink said:


> so sorry that it has taken so long to post info!!
> 
> there are two chanel associates at neiman marcus that work together, you can ask to speak to either one of them:
> 
> ami scittorale
> store phone: 561.805.6150 ext 2118
> mobile: 561.818.0999
> ami_scrittorale@neimanmarcusstores.com
> 
> and
> 
> john poggoli
> store phone: 561.805.6150 ext 2118
> mobile: 561.214.1570
> john_poggoli@neimanmarcusstores.com
> 
> they are both at the NM palm beach store and say that you are calling from the TPF blog!!
> 
> hope this helps those that need a NM chanel counter! they are great, generous and will help with colors or anything! i was there on the day the fall collection was out and they had everything.....
> 
> they have TONs of goodies + samples - the last few times i bought there i rec'd a white chanel make up bag and a black mesh chanel bag both filled to the brim! they also gave me a mini creme de la mer (which lasts me forever as i only use rarely so if there are other "things" you may need, by all means ask them!) next time i go in, i will ask about int'l shipping and report back!! i know NM.com has it i just do not know if the store has it...
> 
> will post pics in next post!!


Thanks! Is shipping free in the states though? I would love to have a great SA instead of ordering online blindly!


----------



## OzSplannie

libertygirl said:


> This always happens to me! I get swept up by the initial excitement... and then fall in love with something else! I always have the fear though that the one time I don't buy a back-up, I'm going to seriously regret it  (Which explains why I just ordered another moon river... :shame



Hahaha it IS a beautiful neutral colour and I'm sure it will not go to waste in your collection  Congratulation!


----------



## palmbeachpink

madison55 said:


> Thanks! Is shipping free in the states though? I would love to have a great SA instead of ordering online blindly!



yes, with the SA's i posted at NM, but that is a special deal for us on TPF!! just say your are calling from TPF blog!


----------



## palmbeachpink

Maedi said:


> This is so kind of you, palmbeachpink! I am hoping this collection will be hitting the West Coast before Wednesday since I'll be going on vacation then. NM in Seattle didn't have it as of today. So looking forward to your pictures!



was trying to post this week and i kept having problems! i thought it was my computer/wifi but it turns out TPF was having problems then went down! i re-typed the neiman marcus info four times as it kept deleting it, it finally went though! haha! still love TPF and the awesome girls on here!! 




scorpio69 said:


> Can you please post contact info of your neimans SA , I would love to order.Thanks!





Lovemybags412 said:


> Me too, please!!!  Thank you!!!





madison55 said:


> New to chanel! Any recommendations for me? Nice SA with free shipping etc? I dun live near a counter unfortunately, so having a good SA is very important to me besides researching on blogs etc..



please check post #7572, the neiman marcus info is there, they will also do free ship but must keep hush hush......

will try again to post pics!! hah!


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Here are comparisons of Illusion D'Ombre left to right: Vision, Apparence and Convoitise:


----------



## palmbeachpink

as i attempted to "style" my chanel m/u photo shoot, outside to get the best light, a huge gust of wind came out of no where and blew around some open products  - the only major causality was a new coco shine pygmalion, decreasing it's life span by 50% so the photo shoot ended after this!! next time, i'll stick to the inside! 

i also used some of my mackenzie childs containers that look really nice with any black make up - these go on sale a few times a year......i was never really a big fan until i got one as a gift and then started using them for make up holders - just an idea if you are looking for some storage! 

as for goodies from the palm beach neiman's, the chanel black shopper and the black/white bag on right side in pics are filled with them, they range from mascaras, le blanc, sublime, perfumes, foundation, hydra beauty, le weekend+jour+nuit, lipstick book, and more! also a white chanel make up bag filled w/samples + a chanel mesh bag filled with chance cream, mascaras + christalle perfumes....so hopefully you can get an idea of what i am talking about!! also, from time to time they will throw in a full product! usually a new tester they no longer need, if they can't find a certain color they will be generous! amazing, right?? 

also, bergdorf's is doing a really nice GWP which goes through the 24th, i will post pic of that clutch too, i was shocked at how nice it is! 

THANK YOU for letting me share my pics finally!! 







fracas + mimosa i just picked up from older collections










le blanc delice quad from saks (hiding somewhere purple berry + both aqua gloss)










black mesh chanel bag that i put my illusion d'ombre in





GWP from bergdorf, great bag filled with more goodies, good ones too - put in with silver light eyeliner box so you can see size


----------



## palmbeachpink

Lady Stardust said:


> Got my Fall items today! Alchimie and Mystique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2223280



you must be so happy! they look so pretty! 



OzSplannie said:


> Here it is
> http://tablet.chanel.com/en_SG/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Base-LES-BEIGES-152025



thank you so much for link!


----------



## madison55

palmbeachpink said:


> was trying to post this week and i kept having problems! i thought it was my computer/wifi but it turns out TPF was having problems then went down! i re-typed the neiman marcus info four times as it kept deleting it, it finally went though! haha! still love TPF and the awesome girls on here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please check post #7572, the neiman marcus info is there, they will also do free ship but must keep hush hush......
> 
> will try again to post pics!! hah!


Thanks a lot! You're the best!


----------



## scorpio69

palmbeachpink said:


> was trying to post this week and i kept having problems! i thought it was my computer/wifi but it turns out TPF was having problems then went down! i re-typed the neiman marcus info four times as it kept deleting it, it finally went though! haha! still love TPF and the awesome girls on here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please check post #7572, the neiman marcus info is there, they will also do free ship but must keep hush hush......
> 
> will try again to post pics!! hah!



Thanks for posting the info, I called yesterday and placed my order with john, he was very sweet. Can't wait o get my goodies.  I did mention you (well your tpf name) !


----------



## OzSplannie

Ladies, I have a question about Chanel blush....

I became completely obsessed with Joues Contraste blush in #73 Star Dust. It's just the most unique glitter-infused colour that looks simply gorgeous! After trying it on, I decided to get another 2 lots of it because it is a LE. I don't know how long it will last me as I'm using it almost every day, but I don't think it will be long before its all gone  So is there anything similar in the permanent collection that I could then use as an alternative? I am especially keen on this glitter infusion that Star Dust has. 

Thank you for all your help


----------



## blackeyedsusan

The new fall collection goodies from nordstrom.com plus a cosmetic bag and an incredible amount of samples as gifts with purchase:


----------



## palmbeachpink

blackeyedsusan said:


> The new fall collection goodies from nordstrom.com plus a cosmetic bag and an incredible amount of samples as gifts with purchase:



awesome pics!! such great products this year!! what are you going to wear first?!?! 

any scoop on chanel/nordies anniversary sale?!?!


----------



## palmbeachpink

OzSplannie said:


> Ladies, I have a question about Chanel blush....
> 
> I became completely obsessed with Joues Contraste blush in #73 Star Dust. It's just the most unique glitter-infused colour that looks simply gorgeous! After trying it on, I decided to get another 2 lots of it because it is a LE. I don't know how long it will last me as I'm using it almost every day, but I don't think it will be long before its all gone  So is there anything similar in the permanent collection that I could then use as an alternative? I am especially keen on this glitter infusion that Star Dust has.
> 
> Thank you for all your help



if you like the glitter, chanel.com has a limited new color called delice which you would prob love if you like star dust, from perm collection, I can only think of in love which is pink but less glitter!! HTH


----------



## OzSplannie

palmbeachpink said:


> if you like the glitter, chanel.com has a limited new color called delice which you would prob love if you like star dust, from perm collection, I can only think of in love which is pink but less glitter!! HTH



Thank you very much for your reply. Is Delice the white one? If so, it's probably not going to match my skin tone that well, but I will definitely check In Love next time I am at the counter  thank you for your advice!


----------



## sndypchez

palmbeachpink said:


> awesome pics!! such great products this year!! what are you going to wear first?!?!
> 
> any scoop on chanel/nordies anniversary sale?!?!



Someone posted this over in the nordies anniversary sale thread but not a whole lot of info. Looks like there will be a chanel travel sized brush set though! I hope it's the same high quality as their normal products - people have been saying in that thread that some of the items that companies/designers put out for the sale are lower quality 

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2013/06/coming-attraction-nordstrom-beauty.html


----------



## retrofaxie

Was illusion de ombre apparation released again in the usa? If so where can I find it.


----------



## jdragonx3

milksway25 said:


> Here's my poor pic of the new fall collection with the cream blushes. Available now at Nm Topanga ask for my sa Hilda shes d best... so far i think i will get affinite or fantastic and ofcourse the rcs in Esprit and the stylo Khaki
> 
> View attachment 2219260


love this! Thanks so much for the picture! Guess I'll have to go shopping tmr...


----------



## Sosochic

OzSplannie said:


> Ladies, I have a question about Chanel blush....
> 
> I became completely obsessed with Joues Contraste blush in #73 Star Dust. It's just the most unique glitter-infused colour that looks simply gorgeous! After trying it on, I decided to get another 2 lots of it because it is a LE. I don't know how long it will last me as I'm using it almost every day, but I don't think it will be long before its all gone  So is there anything similar in the permanent collection that I could then use as an alternative? I am especially keen on this glitter infusion that Star Dust has.
> 
> Thank you for all your help



I love this blush too. But, I simply cannot see myself wearing it at day, it's too much glitter. How do you use it? At night, as a highlighter?


----------



## OzSplannie

Sosochic said:


> I love this blush too. But, I simply cannot see myself wearing it at day, it's too much glitter. How do you use it? At night, as a highlighter?



I do wear it every day  The glitter is not easily visible in the day light and I absolutely love the gorgeous baby pink colour. It just looks so natural and delicate  love it! Wish they made this colour permanent.


----------



## Sosochic

OzSplannie said:


> I do wear it every day  The glitter is not easily visible in the day light and I absolutely love the gorgeous baby pink colour. It just looks so natural and delicate  love it! Wish they made this colour permanent.



I will give it a chance then. I love it!

 cdn.specktra.net/f/fb/453x347px-LL-fba9c258_6e43us.jpeg
This is supposed to be the joues contraste blush "accent" for the 2013 holiday collection and it looks a lot similar to stardust you may want to check it out.


----------



## OzSplannie

Sosochic said:


> I will give it a chance then. I love it!
> 
> cdn.specktra.net/f/fb/453x347px-LL-fba9c258_6e43us.jpeg
> This is supposed to be the joues contraste blush "accent" for the 2013 holiday collection and it looks a lot similar to stardust you may want to check it out.



Oh yeas, it sure does!  thank you very much for the heads up!


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> as i attempted to "style" my chanel m/u photo shoot, outside to get the best light, a huge gust of wind came out of no where and blew around some open products  - the only major causality was a new coco shine pygmalion, decreasing it's life span by 50% so the photo shoot ended after this!! next time, i'll stick to the inside!
> 
> i also used some of my mackenzie childs containers that look really nice with any black make up - these go on sale a few times a year......i was never really a big fan until i got one as a gift and then started using them for make up holders - just an idea if you are looking for some storage!
> 
> as for goodies from the palm beach neiman's, the chanel black shopper and the black/white bag on right side in pics are filled with them, they range from mascaras, le blanc, sublime, perfumes, foundation, hydra beauty, le weekend+jour+nuit, lipstick book, and more! also a white chanel make up bag filled w/samples + a chanel mesh bag filled with chance cream, mascaras + christalle perfumes....so hopefully you can get an idea of what i am talking about!! also, from time to time they will throw in a full product! usually a new tester they no longer need, if they can't find a certain color they will be generous! amazing, right??
> 
> also, bergdorf's is doing a really nice GWP which goes through the 24th, i will post pic of that clutch too, i was shocked at how nice it is!
> 
> THANK YOU for letting me share my pics finally!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fracas + mimosa i just picked up from older collections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> le blanc delice quad from saks (hiding somewhere purple berry + both aqua gloss)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black mesh chanel bag that i put my illusion d'ombre in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWP from bergdorf, great bag filled with more goodies, good ones too - put in with silver light eyeliner box so you can see size



Thanks for d great pics! i love ur haul! esp d free goodies!!! wow i had never gotten a free full size product before. that sounds amazing!


----------



## milksway25

jdragonx3 said:


> love this! Thanks so much for the picture! Guess I'll have to go shopping tmr...



welcome! show us what you got


----------



## sndypchez

palmbeachpink said:


> as i attempted to "style" my chanel m/u photo shoot, outside to get the best light, a huge gust of wind came out of no where and blew around some open products  - the only major causality was a new coco shine pygmalion, decreasing it's life span by 50% so the photo shoot ended after this!! next time, i'll stick to the inside!
> 
> i also used some of my mackenzie childs containers that look really nice with any black make up - these go on sale a few times a year......i was never really a big fan until i got one as a gift and then started using them for make up holders - just an idea if you are looking for some storage!
> 
> as for goodies from the palm beach neiman's, the chanel black shopper and the black/white bag on right side in pics are filled with them, they range from mascaras, le blanc, sublime, perfumes, foundation, hydra beauty, le weekend+jour+nuit, lipstick book, and more! also a white chanel make up bag filled w/samples + a chanel mesh bag filled with chance cream, mascaras + christalle perfumes....so hopefully you can get an idea of what i am talking about!! also, from time to time they will throw in a full product! usually a new tester they no longer need, if they can't find a certain color they will be generous! amazing, right??
> 
> also, bergdorf's is doing a really nice GWP which goes through the 24th, i will post pic of that clutch too, i was shocked at how nice it is!
> 
> THANK YOU for letting me share my pics finally!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fracas + mimosa i just picked up from older collections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> le blanc delice quad from saks (hiding somewhere purple berry + both aqua gloss)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black mesh chanel bag that i put my illusion d'ombre in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWP from bergdorf, great bag filled with more goodies, good ones too - put in with silver light eyeliner box so you can see size



Wow - huge haul!!! Is NM and BG still doing gwp? Do you have an SA you'd recommend from BG?


----------



## palmbeachpink

forgot to post these too from other day when TPF went down!!

another cream blush, fantastic and a coco shine, saga and an adorable gift of pinkish/purple chanel lunch bag with goodies + eye cream from NM palm beach


----------



## palmbeachpink

sndypchez said:


> Wow - huge haul!!! Is NM and BG still doing gwp? Do you have an SA you'd recommend from BG?



i don't have a SA @ BG, i just happened to do an online order and that awesome bag came with it, i saw there was a gift in cart at checkout but it did not look as nice online, was happily surprised when it arrived - the NM in palm beach is unreal with goodies + gifts, i can post chanel peeps there if you need info, they may even have bags left over from the last event + prob still all of the chanel bags that i have posted


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> Thanks for d great pics! i love ur haul! esp d free goodies!!! wow i had never gotten a free full size product before. that sounds amazing!



thank you doll! they are so nice, i have never dealt with a chanel counter like them at any other dept store or C boutique! they get non stop goodies, perhaps because they are a NM resort store, no clue!! i'm still looking for a nordies SA if anyone has one, thx!


----------



## palmbeachpink

OzSplannie said:


> Oh yeas, it sure does!  thank you very much for the heads up!



i popped in C boutique the other day to ask for you and they really had nothing in perm collection that was close to star dust, in love is really pretty but it is much, much pinker - hopefully this one will work for you!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

sndypchez said:


> Someone posted this over in the nordies anniversary sale thread but not a whole lot of info. Looks like there will be a chanel travel sized brush set though! I hope it's the same high quality as their normal products - people have been saying in that thread that some of the items that companies/designers put out for the sale are lower quality
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2013/06/coming-attraction-nordstrom-beauty.html



thanks so much for info - what a shame that they lower the quality, will have to check out that thread!


----------



## gillianna

I ordered a few Chanel items from  Neiman Marcus in Palm Beach because of the post saying how wonderful the two Chanel SA were.   I did ask for two samples of perfumes and did get very tiny samples put in super tiny bottles because they had none available which was nice but not one other thing as a gift or sample.  Very disappointed.  I mentioned TPF and really did expect a sample or two of a Chanel product.  My items were just thrown in a box with brown wrapping.  Not a nice presentation, glad that the new perfume I ordered did not break.  Of all the cosmetics I ever ordered from any store this had to be the worst experience, usually it is the free gifts and pretty wrapping that makes me want to buy more.  Never again from this store.  One would think if you are spending money you will get some extras like the person saying how wonderful these people are and how generous they are with samples.  The perfume alone was almost  100.00 dollars and I ordered two makeup items too.   It is not like I bought a twenty dollar lipstick.  Sad to be treated like a customer from a discount store.


----------



## palmbeachpink

gillianna said:


> I ordered a few Chanel items from  Neiman Marcus in Palm Beach because of the post saying how wonderful the two Chanel SA were.   I did ask for two samples of perfumes and did get very tiny samples put in super tiny bottles because they had none available which was nice but not one other thing as a gift or sample.  Very disappointed.  I mentioned TPF and really did expect a sample or two of a Chanel product.  My items were just thrown in a box with brown wrapping.  Not a nice presentation, glad that the new perfume I ordered did not break.  Of all the cosmetics I ever ordered from any store this had to be the worst experience, usually it is the free gifts and pretty wrapping that makes me want to buy more.  Never again from this store.  One would think if you are spending money you will get some extras like the person saying how wonderful these people are and how generous they are with samples.  The perfume alone was almost  100.00 dollars and I ordered two makeup items too.   It is not like I bought a twenty dollar lipstick.  Sad to be treated like a customer from a discount store.



OMG, i posted their info and i feel so beyond bad!! i am so sorry that this happened! i can call there tomm and ask what happened, is your user name part of your name?


----------



## gillianna

Palmbeachpink
  Tried to pm you but it said your message box was full.


----------



## palmbeachpink

gillianna said:


> Palmbeachpink
> Tried to pm you but it said your message box was full.



I'll clear it now, then please send pm!

try now if u can, thx!!


----------



## OzSplannie

palmbeachpink said:


> i popped in C boutique the other day to ask for you and they really had nothing in perm collection that was close to star dust, in love is really pretty but it is much, much pinker - hopefully this one will work for you!!



So kind of you to check for me!!!  thank you 

I still have two backups of Star Dust at home so hopefully it will be re-released soon


----------



## gillianna

Palmbeachpink,

Sent you a PM.  Let me know if you get it.


----------



## gillianna

Just received a call from the SA at NM and she apologized for the way my package was sent and said she included a cosmetic bag with samples in my box and was mortified that they were not in the box I received.  I guess between her taking my order and shipping the items went missing.  She was very upset over this and was sending me out the extras she wanted me to get the first time.  I think her personally calling me and wanting to make a customer happy shows a lot about who she is as a person.  I am sure many SA would not even care to follow up but she made the effort to do this.  I am happy with her wanting to show that she cares about her customers.


----------



## palmbeachpink

gillianna said:


> Just received a call from the SA at NM and she apologized for the way my package was sent and said she included a cosmetic bag with samples in my box and was mortified that they were not in the box I received.  I guess between her taking my order and shipping the items went missing.  She was very upset over this and was sending me out the extras she wanted me to get the first time.  I think her personally calling me and wanting to make a customer happy shows a lot about who she is as a person.  I am sure many SA would not even care to follow up but she made the effort to do this.  I am happy with her wanting to show that she cares about her customers.



i am very happy that it has been sorted! i would never, ever vouch for a store who gave less than stellar service + on top of the fact that i took the time to arrange a special VIP for us here on TPF!! on the upside, they will truly compensate for this happening! i have no ties to them in any way other than buying m/u and the only reason i asked about doing a VIP for us was because of their amazing service + generosity - i know how some chanel counters can be so when i experienced such great service, i wanted to share so others here who love C could enjoy the fun treats + service!! 

*gillianna* - please post pics if you have time! love seeing everyone's pics!!


----------



## sndypchez

gillianna said:


> Just received a call from the SA at NM and she apologized for the way my package was sent and said she included a cosmetic bag with samples in my box and was mortified that they were not in the box I received.  I guess between her taking my order and shipping the items went missing.  She was very upset over this and was sending me out the extras she wanted me to get the first time.  I think her personally calling me and wanting to make a customer happy shows a lot about who she is as a person.  I am sure many SA would not even care to follow up but she made the effort to do this.  I am happy with her wanting to show that she cares about her customers.



Wow that's great news and shady about what happened at the package shipping area. Glad she was able to get things sorted out foryou


----------



## gillianna

Sad if things are able to go missing on their way to shipping a package out.  

The other SA called me too, he was not even the person I placed my order with but he apologized and wanted to let me know that this was not how they did business.  I thought that was great to have him call when he was not involved in my order.  Shows they are on top of things.


----------



## scorpio69

palmbeachpink said:


> i am very happy that it has been sorted! i would never, ever vouch for a store who gave less than stellar service + on top of the fact that i took the time to arrange a special VIP for us here on TPF!! on the upside, they will truly compensate for this happening! i have no ties to them in any way other than buying m/u and the only reason i asked about doing a VIP for us was because of their amazing service + generosity - i know how some chanel counters can be so when i experienced such great service, i wanted to share so others here who love C could enjoy the fun treats + service!!
> 
> palmbeachpink, I ordered through your SA and am very happy. I had an issue and she was so nice and accommodating about it. Will definitely order through them again. Thank you!


----------



## cocokarlie

Bought Blue Exquis yesterday! Such a pretty blue. Thought about black shimmer, but I figured that the shimmer wouldn't be that visible once worn on the eye.


----------



## milhouse13

Curious about the Le Blanc skincare-- I've searched, but there isn't much on here re: personal experiences with the products.

Any successes with the line?  I have some sun spots/dark spots I'd like to clear up and online reviews on the products are sparse!


----------



## cocokarlie

milhouse13 said:


> Curious about the Le Blanc skincare-- I've searched, but there isn't much on here re: personal experiences with the products.
> 
> Any successes with the line?  I have some sun spots/dark spots I'd like to clear up and online reviews on the products are sparse!



I've been using the Le Blanc whitening concentrate continuous action for at least two years now. I love the texture and smell of it btw. I remember reading the pamphlet that its designed to prevent excess pigmentation, but when I use it daily night and morning, I notice that my skin doesn't get as uneven or dark as it does when I stopped using the serum for a few months. It takes patience as with all skincare, but I really love it!


----------



## gillianna

Just received my gift package yesterday from Chanel Neiman Marcus in Palm Beach.   Wow Ami went above and beyond to make sure everything was perfect.  She sent me a Black Chanel makeup bag and generous samples of the Sublimage skin care line along with two mascara samples.  Did not expect such wonderful gifts.  She also wrote a beautiful card.  Very impressed.  She really is a great SA who will go out of her way to please a customer.  I am happy to say that she has turned my whole shopping experience around to feeling like she will do anything to help your shopping needs.  I can honestly say more stores should have SA like her who seem to love their job and care about their customers.  I have never been treated so well.


----------



## milksway25

Fall Collection is out already at the Chanel website i already got 1 creme blush Afinite & esprit RCS from my sa at nm thou i im still thinking of the stylo wp in Khaki precieux & Rcs rendezvouz(being really good because i still have alot of lippies/glosses (about 30) from Chanel & Tomford that most i havent made a dent yet how many lip products does a girl really need:shame the Alchimie & Elixir  np also looks good


----------



## hazeltt

milksway25 said:


> Fall Collection is out already at the Chanel website i already got 1 creme blush Afinite & esprit RCS from my sa at nm thou i im still thinking of the stylo wp in Khaki precieux & Rcs rendezvouz(being really good because i still have *alot of lippies/glosses (about 30) from Chanel & Tomford* that most i havent made a dent yet how many lip products does a girl really need:shame the Alchimie & Elixir  np also looks good



Me too! And yet I still keep buying more and more! I love the Khaki Precieux eyeliner too and Gri Gri eyeshadow. This collection is not good for my wallet!


----------



## hazeltt

gillianna said:


> Just received my gift package yesterday from Chanel Neiman Marcus in Palm Beach.   Wow Ami went above and beyond to make sure everything was perfect.  She sent me a Black Chanel makeup bag and generous samples of the Sublimage skin care line along with two mascara samples.  Did not expect such wonderful gifts.  She also wrote a beautiful card.  Very impressed.  She really is a great SA who will go out of her way to please a customer.  I am happy to say that she has turned my whole shopping experience around to feeling like she will do anything to help your shopping needs.  I can honestly say more stores should have SA like her who seem to love their job and care about their customers.  I have never been treated so well.



Glad everything worked out well! A great SA is really hard to come by.


----------



## milksway25

i already bought most of the summer collection and some from the d Les Delices collection (quad, ombre and the blush) that's why i am trying hard to resist buying alot from the fall collection. let's hope i can continue to be good!  


hazeltt said:


> Me too! And yet I still keep buying more and more! I love the Khaki Precieux eyeliner too and Gri Gri eyeshadow. This collection is not good for my wallet!


----------



## Hope01

Does anyone know what blush was used on the models for the Fall-Winter 2013/14 Haute Couture show?


----------



## palmbeachpink

Hope01 said:


> Does anyone know what blush was used on the models for the Fall-Winter 2013/14 Haute Couture show?



JC plum attraction &#128522;


----------



## Hope01

palmbeachpink said:


> JC plum attraction &#55357;&#56842;


 
Thank you, I suspected it was.


----------



## palmbeachpink

Hope01 said:


> Thank you, I suspected it was.



they also used just coco balm and ballerina on nails - i think the focus was on the eyebrows.....

pretty JC color, i think from fall 2010!


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> i already bought most of the summer collection and some from the d Les Delices collection (quad, ombre and the blush) that's why i am trying hard to resist buying alot from the fall collection. let's hope i can continue to be good!



i am in same boat *milksway25* but luckily i am not a big fan of fall/winter colors, well hopefully i don't become one! i am waiting for les beiges + kabuki! 

waiting for the new kabuki got me thinking of getting the chanel brush set? most of my brushes are all minis from mac, bb + chanel......anyone have any experience with chanel brushes?

oh and def get the Khaki Precieux, it is amazing! what are your colors? i feel like we are close as we have a lot of same m/u!


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> i am in same boat *milksway25* but luckily i am not a big fan of fall/winter colors, well hopefully i don't become one! i am waiting for les beiges + kabuki!
> 
> waiting for the new kabuki got me thinking of getting the chanel brush set? most of my brushes are all minis from mac, bb + chanel......anyone have any experience with chanel brushes?
> 
> oh and def get the Khaki Precieux, it is amazing! what are your colors? i feel like we are close as we have a lot of same m/u!



i just really wanted at least one of the creme blushes and i got d esprit rcs also but yes i am def  thinking of the khaki stylo but i am trying to be good.(wc in d end i think i will give in also if there is a good gwp. i think we do have all the same colors from summer collection i have most of it. and d les delices i only purchased d quad and d ombre convoitise. i have a few other neutral quads, powders, highlighters and bronzer fr last yr LE and few ombres, loose powder, plus d stylo about 5 i think.  i am mostly a gloss and lippie girl. and yes i am also excited to try the les beiges and d new kabuki because of rave reviews fr my cousin fr Canada  . i cant believe its taking forever here in d US Chanel brushes are really great i had the old brushes from way back (10yrs i guess) then i decided to retire them already december 2012 when d new holiday set came out i purchased that plus d duo fiber. i think that set is still available at chanel's website. but if ur really interested of a few... d foundation brush is really awesome and d duo fiber is a great starting point.  it is really nice and durable as my previous cc brushes lasted me that long. that is why i think it is well worth it although now i am a bit obsessed also about Tom Ford brushes it is so soft and applies products really great i only have 2 for now but that is my next goal. im inlove w tf makeup also


----------



## milksway25

My recent haul


----------



## DStuyvesant

palmbeachpink said:


> i am in same boat *milksway25* but luckily i am not a big fan of fall/winter colors, well hopefully i don't become one! i am waiting for les beiges + kabuki!
> 
> waiting for the new kabuki got me thinking of getting the chanel brush set? most of my brushes are all minis from mac, bb + chanel......anyone have any experience with chanel brushes?
> 
> oh and def get the Khaki Precieux, it is amazing! what are your colors? i feel like we are close as we have a lot of same m/u!



I bought 5 brushes today.  The powder, blush, large shadow, large blender & the eye contour.  Haven't played with them yet but will tomorrow.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Fall 2013 what do we think?  

I just got the Gris Gris eye shadow and I love it and I also got the Khaki eye liner pencil.  Thinking about the cream to powder blush.


----------



## Hope01

I love the Mystere eyeshadow quad and I'm so disappointed that it is a US exclusive. Does anyone know where I can buy it online that will post to the UK? I know that Nordstrom have it but they wont ship the eyeshadow quads to the UK.


----------



## milksway25

is that the nordtrom exclusive brush set? how is the quality compare to the regular Chanel brushes?



DStuyvesant said:


> I bought 5 brushes today.  The powder, blush, large shadow, large blender & the eye contour.  Haven't played with them yet but will tomorrow.


----------



## ilsecita

milksway25 said:


> is that the nordtrom exclusive brush set? how is the quality compare to the regular Chanel brushes?


 

I saw the brush set and it is definitely not on par with the full sized ones! I would skip skip skip. Very disappointing!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

ilsecita said:


> I saw the brush set and it is definitely not on par with the full sized ones! I would skip skip skip. Very disappointing!



I just got back from the Chanel makeup counter. I was thinking of getting their brushes. You recommend their brushes, I take it? I am on the market for some good brushes.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> Fall 2013 what do we think?
> 
> I just got the Gris Gris eye shadow and I love it and I also got the Khaki eye liner pencil.  Thinking about the cream to powder blush.



I am wearing those fall colors now.


The MA used the new fall collection to show me their products as I've never used Chanel before. Gorgeous stuff but I am a brown/beige kinda gal so I skipped those colors and bought lots of others, lol. Still over the moon with what I came away with.


----------



## ilsecita

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I just got back from the Chanel makeup counter. I was thinking of getting their brushes. You recommend their brushes, I take it? I am on the market for some good brushes.


 
The full sized brushes are really great. They recently (past year) redid the whole line and results have been very good. I definitely would recommend the full size ones (not the Nordstrom tiny set ones.)

Also, depending on how much you want to spend there's a myriad of options out there. MAC brushes perform well and although scratchier than higher end brands they do last forever. Stay away from Dior brushes. Shiseido has a great foundation brand. And obviously if you really want to invest (more like splurge haha) there are always the Japanese brands (suquu, hakuhodo, etc). Good brushes will last you a lifetime.


----------



## Amaryllix

ilsecita said:


> I saw the brush set and it is definitely not on par with the full sized ones! I would skip skip skip. Very disappointing!



I absolutely agree! I didn't even touch them but from a couple of feet away even they were very unimpressive. I would rather take my $125 and buy a few full size brushes from Chanel. Oddly enough my Nordies anniversary money went to Dior this year. My Chanel SA said Chanel didn't want to pay for the promotion fees (to be in Nordstrom's catalog, etc) so they did not have any fun Chanel exclusives this year.



Alex Spoils Me said:


> I just got back from the Chanel makeup counter. I was thinking of getting their brushes. You recommend their brushes, I take it? I am on the market for some good brushes.



I want to echo *ilsecita* again - i am slowly building up my brush collection and I LOVE the Chanel brushes I have. I have the foundation brush and the blush brush from the revamped line, and the eyeliner brush from the older, discontinued line. I keep meaning to get the blending foundation brush and the angled powder brush but haven't gotten around to it.  

If you do want a travel set, I would spend the extra $100 to get the Chanel set here: http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragran...ES-ESSENTIELS:-LES-PINCEAUX-133688/sku/133689 
These are exactly the same price as each individual full-sized brush individually, however. No special deal/discount.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

ilsecita said:


> The full sized brushes are really great. They recently (past year) redid the whole line and results have been very good. I definitely would recommend the full size ones (not the Nordstrom tiny set ones.)
> 
> Also, depending on how much you want to spend there's a myriad of options out there. MAC brushes perform well and although scratchier than higher end brands they do last forever. Stay away from Dior brushes. Shiseido has a great foundation brand. And obviously if you really want to invest (more like splurge haha) there are always the Japanese brands (suquu, hakuhodo, etc). Good brushes will last you a lifetime.





Amaryllix said:


> I absolutely agree! I didn't even touch them but from a couple of feet away even they were very unimpressive. I would rather take my $125 and buy a few full size brushes from Chanel. Oddly enough my Nordies anniversary money went to Dior this year. My Chanel SA said Chanel didn't want to pay for the promotion fees (to be in Nordstrom's catalog, etc) so they did not have any fun Chanel exclusives this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to echo *ilsecita* again - i am slowly building up my brush collection and I LOVE the Chanel brushes I have. I have the foundation brush and the blush brush from the revamped line, and the eyeliner brush from the older, discontinued line. I keep meaning to get the blending foundation brush and the angled powder brush but haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> If you do want a travel set, I would spend the extra $100 to get the Chanel set here: http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragran...ES-ESSENTIELS:-LES-PINCEAUX-133688/sku/133689
> These are exactly the same price as each individual full-sized brush individually, however. No special deal/discount.




Thanks gals!  I def want and will get the foundation and blush brushes. I have Mac brushes and I am slowly going in a dif direction.


----------



## milksway25

ilsecita said:


> I saw the brush set and it is definitely not on par with the full sized ones! I would skip skip skip. Very disappointing!



ok i would skip because i already have the regular size brushes from d holiday brush set last year anyway. il just save my money for more TF brushes. thanks for ur opinion


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Thanks gals!  I def want and will get the foundation and blush brushes. I have Mac brushes and I am slowly going in a dif direction.



Just want to add my loot


----------



## DStuyvesant

milksway25 said:


> is that the nordtrom exclusive brush set? how is the quality compare to the regular Chanel brushes?



No. I just bought the regular sized brushes.  These are my first Chanel brushes.  So far, I'm happy with them.


----------



## KarlBear

I'm not that impressed by Chanel brushes... I own four but I only love one, the number 4 blush brush. I also have a foundation brush which is okay, a brow/lash brush that I don't really like and the concealer brush that I actually hate.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

KarlBear said:


> I'm not that impressed by Chanel brushes... I own four but I only love one, the number 4 blush brush. I also have a foundation brush which is okay, a brow/lash brush that I don't really like and the concealer brush that I actually hate.



Hello. Can you expand on the foundation brush? I am tempted to pick one up but want to really hear what people think before I shell out the cash.


----------



## ilsecita

KarlBear said:


> I'm not that impressed by Chanel brushes... I own four but I only love one, the number 4 blush brush. I also have a foundation brush which is okay, a brow/lash brush that I don't really like and the concealer brush that I actually hate.



Do you have the new ones (this year) or the old ones? I hated the old ones.


----------



## KarlBear

^^It didn't really blend in my foundation so I'd rather use my fingers... I used it with the Vitalumiere foundation FYI. 

^The brow brush is older the rest is new.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

I hear ya!!  I love browns/beiges also.  That is what most of my collection consists of.  Did you get the color trace?  That is a good one.  



Alex Spoils Me said:


> I am wearing those fall colors now.
> 
> 
> The MA used the new fall collection to show me their products as I've never used Chanel before. Gorgeous stuff but I am a brown/beige kinda gal so I skipped those colors and bought lots of others, lol. Still over the moon with what I came away with.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> I hear ya!!  I love browns/beiges also.  That is what most of my collection consists of.  Did you get the color trace?  That is a good one.



No I didn't. What is it?


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Alex Spoils Me said:


> No I didn't. What is it?




a beautiful brown sparkly color. SO pretty on.  I wear it a lot.


----------



## dakotacheryl

Chanel haul today

RCS. in Fiction
Les Vernis in Alchimie
Stylo Yeaux in Khaki Precieux
Cream Blush in Revelation

Lucky to be at a meeting with a Nordstrom next door !


----------



## **Ann**

Just spoke with the Chanel counter manager at my Nordstrom (In the US) and she said the Les Beiges will be shipping to the store on Aug 4 so will be out that week.


----------



## 19flowers

**Ann** said:


> Just spoke with the Chanel counter manager at my Nordstrom (In the US) and she said the Les Beiges will be shipping to the store on Aug 4 so will be out that week.



YAY!!   thanks for the info -- I'm so excited to see Les Beiges!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> a beautiful brown sparkly color. SO pretty on.  I wear it a lot.



Oooh, sounds lovely. I am gonna have ta investigate.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> a beautiful brown sparkly color. SO pretty on.  I wear it a lot.



I am so clueless. Is it a shadow?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

**Ann** said:


> Just spoke with the Chanel counter manager at my Nordstrom (In the US) and she said the Les Beiges will be shipping to the store on Aug 4 so will be out that week.



What's Les Beiges a reference? A new line? The color beige? I am still a super beginner in the Chanel dept. so all this chit chat is music to my ears.


----------



## Suku

Alex Spoils Me said:


> What's Les Beiges a reference? A new line? The color beige? I am still a super beginner in the Chanel dept. so all this chit chat is music to my ears.


 
It's a "no make-up make-up", if that makes sense!  

We've had it here in the UK for quite a while now and it's absolutely beautiful.  You can use it as a powder, as a bronzer/highlighter or as a very light coverage/very natural foundation.

There's also the softest, most gorgeous, retractable little kabuki brush you can buy to apply it, although a half-moon brush is included in the compact already.

Here's a link: http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Healthy-glow-makeup-LES-BEIGES-137843


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Suku said:


> It's a "no make-up make-up", if that makes sense!
> 
> We've had it here in the UK for quite a while now and it's absolutely beautiful.  You can use it as a powder, as a bronzer/highlighter or as a very light coverage/very natural foundation.
> 
> There's also the softest, most gorgeous, retractable little kabuki brush you can buy to apply it, although a half-moon brush is included in the compact already.
> 
> Here's a link: http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Healthy-glow-makeup-LES-BEIGES-137843



Thank you Suku. I will check out the link know.


----------



## Lushi

Blue is a easy flap , black is le boy, help help! Cant decide


----------



## Lushi

Can't decide between the two, blue easy flap (almost jumbo size) and this black boy. Which one is more worst keeping in the long run....help


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Suku said:


> It's a "no make-up make-up", if that makes sense!
> 
> We've had it here in the UK for quite a while now and it's absolutely beautiful.  You can use it as a powder, as a bronzer/highlighter or as a very light coverage/very natural foundation.
> 
> There's also the softest, most gorgeous, retractable little kabuki brush you can buy to apply it, although a half-moon brush is included in the compact already.
> 
> Here's a link: http://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Healthy-glow-makeup-LES-BEIGES-137843



I looked up the link you provided and I think I am in love. I can't wait for its release.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

jpgoeth said:


> That's what I thought!  I got Rose Satin



test


----------



## Suku

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I looked up the link you provided and I think I am in love. I can't wait for its release.


 
Hope you end up loving it as much as I do.  For me, it's one of those great, natural, your-face-but-better products.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Suku said:


> Hope you end up loving it as much as I do.  For me, it's one of those great, natural, your-face-but-better products.



I agree, Suku. This one sounds like a winner.


----------



## milksway25

fyi... they are preselling the Les Beiges now at Chanel.com it doesnt have the date thou on when they will ship it... dunno if i should presell now or wait so i can try the colors with my sa @ Chanel counter first...


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> fyi... they are preselling the Les Beiges now at Chanel.com it doesnt have the date thou on when they will ship it... dunno if i should presell now or wait so i can try the colors with my sa @ Chanel counter first...



hello my chanel twin! i owe you a comment from below + thx for brush info but DEF wait to try them in person!!

btw, i have not taken the plunge into tom ford but every time i walk by the counter i have to run!! may need some advice from you!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

HOLIDAY GIFT SETS 

Le Brillant
Glossimer Duo $65.00

Lèvres Scintillantes Glossimer in Wild Rose (Rosewood) and Crushed Cherry (Deep Burgundy),
Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer in 05 Modore Nude (Natural Bronze)

Le Naturel
Travel Set $122.00

Les Beiges Healthy Glow Sheer Colour SPF 15 in N40,
Lèvres Scintillantes Glossimer in Amour (Extreme-Sparkle Pink Coral),
Inimitable Intense Mascara Multi-Dimensionnel Sophistiqué in Noir (Black)

Le Laqué
Le Vernis Trio $82.00

Le Vernis Nail Colour in Pirate (Deep Red) and Gold Shimmer (Metallic Gold),
Laque Brilliance Extrême Extreme Shine Nail Lacquer

L'Édition Ultime
Exclusive Nail Set $375

Le Vernis Nail Colour in Ballerina (Soft Pink), Frenzy (Lilac Grey), Particulière (Taupe), Dragon (True Red), Holiday (Bright Coral),
Distraction (Lacquered Coral), Tentation (Intense Fuchsia), Provocation (Purple), Vamp (Black Red), Black Satin (Deep Black)

Set also includes Laque Brillance Extrême Extreme Shine Nail Lacquer, Base Protectrice Protective Base Coat, 
Body Excellence Nourishing and Rejuvanating Hand Cream

source: from the amazing teger @ specktra http://www.specktra.net/t/184401/chanel-holiday-gift-sets-2013


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> HOLIDAY GIFT SETS
> 
> Le Brillant
> Glossimer Duo $65.00
> 
> Lèvres Scintillantes Glossimer in Wild Rose (Rosewood) and Crushed Cherry (Deep Burgundy),
> Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer in 05 Modore Nude (Natural Bronze)
> 
> Le Naturel
> Travel Set $122.00
> 
> Les Beiges Healthy Glow Sheer Colour SPF 15 in N40,
> Lèvres Scintillantes Glossimer in Amour (Extreme-Sparkle Pink Coral),
> Inimitable Intense Mascara Multi-Dimensionnel Sophistiqué in Noir (Black)
> 
> Le Laqué
> Le Vernis Trio $82.00
> 
> Le Vernis Nail Colour in Pirate (Deep Red) and Gold Shimmer (Metallic Gold),
> Laque Brilliance Extrême Extreme Shine Nail Lacquer
> 
> L'Édition Ultime
> Exclusive Nail Set $375
> 
> Le Vernis Nail Colour in Ballerina (Soft Pink), Frenzy (Lilac Grey), Particulière (Taupe), Dragon (True Red), Holiday (Bright Coral),
> Distraction (Lacquered Coral), Tentation (Intense Fuchsia), Provocation (Purple), Vamp (Black Red), Black Satin (Deep Black)
> 
> Set also includes Laque Brillance Extrême Extreme Shine Nail Lacquer, Base Protectrice Protective Base Coat,
> Body Excellence Nourishing and Rejuvanating Hand Cream
> 
> source: from the amazing teger @ specktra http://www.specktra.net/t/184401/chanel-holiday-gift-sets-2013



OMY Chanel always sucks me in,,,, might buy 1 or 2 of these sets depending on which one has d most discounts or value over all! i dont have alot of chanel nailpolish yet so any of the polish set sounds good to me specially the ultimate set...  i am very curious to see how they package these. i would buy it if it comes with a beautiful LE box. thanks for the info. my poor wallet again yes do try TF d lippies are my first TF  d blushes and eyeshadows are very good also long lasting


----------



## milksway25

i tried to order the new kabuki brush and d les beiges on Chanel's website but its not letting me. i guess they run out already or having online problems. i guess il just wait to try it with my sa.


----------



## palmbeachpink

i don't think there is really any "discount/value" on any of them, did math quick....

also wild rose + amour have been in previous sets so make sure everyone checks their stash!! 

i would love the ultimate set too!! at least we can be ready as its only july!!

did you pre-order? i am sooooo dying for les beiges - the holiday set may be good if you are a 40 les beiges and need amour + mascara - amour is a great color for everybody

i bought 6 mascaras this summer, nuts - i hope i can make them last somehow, i love all of the colors! perhaps i need a mascara cellar like a wine cellar! oh and i must have that bronze gel sparkle one too! oh my!! 



milksway25 said:


> OMY Chanel always sucks me in,,,, might buy 1 or 2 of these sets depending on which one has d most discounts or value over all! i dont have alot of chanel nailpolish yet so any of the polish set sounds good to me specially the ultimate set...  i am very curious to see how they package these. i would buy it if it comes with a beautiful LE box. thanks for the info. my poor wallet again yes do try TF d lippies are my first TF  d blushes and eyeshadows are very good also long lasting


----------



## **Ann**

milksway25 said:


> i tried to order the new kabuki brush and d les beiges on Chanel's website but its not letting me. i guess they run out already or having online problems. i guess il just wait to try it with my sa.



Me too...no luck.


----------



## Lactase

I've been looking everywhere for this thread on the Chanel subforum, of course it would be here...  anyway, that ultimate nail set sounds so good! Do you guys know if these sets are usually sold in Europe as well? As far as I can remember we only have the perfume sets (but I don't even know that for sure) and I can't recall seeing that lipgloss set last year for example. Aaand Chanel.com doesn't ship outside of the us.

But I need it.


----------



## ilsecita

Booooo I have literally every nail color of the holiday set


----------



## **Ann**

milksway25 said:


> i tried to order the new kabuki brush and d les beiges on Chanel's website but its not letting me. i guess they run out already or having online problems. i guess il just wait to try it with my sa.



It works now!


----------



## Bentley1

Les Beiges is available for pre-order on Chanel.com with complimentary overnight shipping with code LESBEIGES. (ships on 8/1)

Can any Les Beiges users who wear Chanel foundation in Shade 20 beige advise on what Les Beiges shade works for them?  I'm leaning towards 20 but am wondering if 30 will give a bit more color?


----------



## cupoftea91

I cant believe Australia got Les Beiges before the US! We've had it hear for at least 2 months. And I, personally, can not believe that its replaced the bronzing powders. Those rectangular black compacts are so handy, these new square white ones dont compare!


----------



## milksway25

so excited to get this from Chanel...


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> i don't think there is really any "discount/value" on any of them, did math quick....
> 
> also wild rose + amour have been in previous sets so make sure everyone checks their stash!!
> 
> i would love the ultimate set too!! at least we can be ready as its only july!!
> 
> did you pre-order? i am sooooo dying for les beiges - the holiday set may be good if you are a 40 les beiges and need amour + mascara - amour is a great color for everybody
> 
> i bought 6 mascaras this summer, nuts - i hope i can make them last somehow, i love all of the colors! perhaps i need a mascara cellar like a wine cellar! oh and i must have that bronze gel sparkle one too! oh my!!



 i tried to order last night but it didnt work maybe there was a problem on their website. its in my shopping cart now. i'm thinking of the n30 and the kabuki but i still want my sa to try it on me. but the free overnight shipping sounds tempting... (conflicting emotions but im lucky i have a sample to try now) yes i did a quick calculation also no discounts (as usual) but i think it depends on the packaging i would still pull the trigger on 1 set at least  i like buying at least 1 holiday set yearly yes d amour and wild rose i have those from last year already i think i bought 2 lipgloss set last year and the brush set. the nailpolish thou i think that is my main goal as i am a newbie with chanel's nailpolish:giggles: might start collecting that next i really hope its in a nice elegant box set dreaming now


----------



## milksway25

**Ann** said:


> It works now!



thanks! i presold my les beiges now. w d free overnight shipping i couldn't resist cant wait for 8/1 hehe


----------



## mspera

milksway25 said:


> so excited to get this from Chanel...



Congrats!! I was coming here to see if any other ladies received it as well. It was a nice little surprise that I totally did not expect. Beggars can't be choosers, but I wish they would have sent it in shade 30, instead of 40.  No worries though, I tried it anyways! Love the nice scent. Not a ton of coverage if you are wearing it foundation free, but I was elated to try it out.


----------



## Suku

Bentley1 said:


> Les Beiges is available for pre-order on Chanel.com with complimentary overnight shipping with code LESBEIGES. (ships on 8/1)
> 
> Can any Les Beiges users who wear Chanel foundation in Shade 20 beige advise on what Les Beiges shade works for them? I'm leaning towards 20 but am wondering if 30 will give a bit more color?


 
Les Beiges can tend to look a little darker on the skin.  My usual Vitalumière Aqua is in shade 20 and Les Beiges 20 gives my skin a slightly warmer colour (great for summer).  For winter, I'd have to switch to Les Beiges 10.

Since you can use them as highlighters or darker for sculpting/sunkissing the face, I find it's handy to have the two different shades.


----------



## prplhrt21

preordered les beiges in 20..can't wait to try it!


----------



## viivz

Bentley1 said:


> Les Beiges is available for pre-order on Chanel.com with complimentary overnight shipping with code LESBEIGES. (ships on 8/1)
> 
> Can any Les Beiges users who wear Chanel foundation in Shade 20 beige advise on what Les Beiges shade works for them?  I'm leaning towards 20 but am wondering if 30 will give a bit more color?



I'm a 20 beige in the Chanel foundation and I purchased the 20 in the Les Beiges. It gives off a glowing effect and I think a 30 may be a bit too dark


----------



## viivz

cupoftea91 said:


> I cant believe Australia got Les Beiges before the US! We've had it hear for at least 2 months. And I, personally, can not believe that its replaced the bronzing powders. Those rectangular black compacts are so handy, these new square white ones dont compare!



I agree haha! We always seem to be the lady country to get anything!!


----------



## sndypchez

Does anyone know if any US dept stores currently have testers of the les beiges powders? I'm a 30 in vitalumiere aqua foundation and can't tell if I should get 30 or 20 les beiges


----------



## Cheryl

my local nordstrom has them.


----------



## **Ann**

sndypchez said:


> Does anyone know if any US dept stores currently have testers of the les beiges powders? I'm a 30 in vitalumiere aqua foundation and can't tell if I should get 30 or 20 les beiges



My Nordstrom had them as well.  I had pre-ordered the 20 on Chanel.com, but after trying them in person, ordered a 30 as well.  The 20 was too light on my skin right now, but probably will be good in the winter.  And I'm pretty fair with just a little tan now for summer.  I didn't expect the 20 to be so light.


----------



## sndypchez

Ooh yay! Hope the Nordys by me has the testers up! I'll be stopping by tomorrow for the anniv sale


----------



## beauxgoris

I ordered 20, 30 and the brush. Can't wait!!!


----------



## milksway25

thanks!  yes i wish they had sent a 30 also but i was excited to get it regardless. i will prol use this as a contour/bronzer. but i preordered 30 thou as i am aqua vitalumiere 30 i really hope that is the right shade



mspera said:


> Congrats!! I was coming here to see if any other ladies received it as well. It was a nice little surprise that I totally did not expect. Beggars can't be choosers, but I wish they would have sent it in shade 30, instead of 40.  No worries though, I tried it anyways! Love the nice scent. Not a ton of coverage if you are wearing it foundation free, but I was elated to try it out.


----------



## Bentley1

viivz said:


> I'm a 20 beige in the Chanel foundation and I purchased the 20 in the Les Beiges. It gives off a glowing effect and I think a 30 may be a bit too dark



Thanks for your feedback! I pre-ordered the 20, but may get a 30 later on for a bronzing effect.


----------



## Bentley1

Suku said:


> Les Beiges can tend to look a little darker on the skin.  My usual Vitalumière Aqua is in shade 20 and Les Beiges 20 gives my skin a slightly warmer colour (great for summer).  For winter, I'd have to switch to Les Beiges 10.
> 
> Since you can use them as highlighters or darker for sculpting/sunkissing the face,* I find it's handy to have the two different shades.*



I agree.  I think it would be great to have 2 different shades, esp with a product like this that can be multi-functional.

I'll probably have 20 to use all over my face and get a 30 as a bronzer.


----------



## beauxgoris

Bentley1 said:


> I agree.  I think it would be great to have 2 different shades, esp with a product like this that can be multi-functional.
> 
> I'll probably have 20 to use all over my face and get a 30 as a bronzer.



This is what I'm hoping. 20 to use all over and the 30 to contour my face.


----------



## prplhrt21

just purchased the vitalumiere aqua foundation and perfection concealer and I must say it does make my skin look flawless..she also applied the les beiges in 20 all over to set...very pretty...also purchased crushed cherry glossimer...


----------



## milksway25

anybody know any gift with purchase going on?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

milksway25 said:


> anybody know any gift with purchase going on?



Ooh, Chanel does these?


----------



## beauxgoris

Do people think that Chanel will release les beige ON Aug. 1st? The new Nars fall collection sephora blush exclusives were supposed to release then too - but I just saw mine shipped last week. Just wondering if Chanel sticks to their release dates or not?


----------



## milksway25

yes Chanel counters at Nordstrom and Neimans does this but you have to ask an sa when thou... My sa at both stores says they are not sure when the next one would be cant wait for the next one...


Alex Spoils Me said:


> Ooh, Chanel does these?


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i bought the chanel les beiges powder in 30 and it is shipped, can't wait to see how it is 
honestly this is the first chanel make up product i'm gonna try. i don't really do a lot of make up, only some skin care and it is also recently because i think my skin needed it now.
i'm currently using a sk II loose powder but not really comfortable using loose powder, baiscally because i don;t really know how to apply a loose powder lol so it'll be nice to have this chanel for a change
and i'm asian, my skin tone is medium, not too pale and i do love the sun so at times i can get pretty tan although it'll only lasts for 2-3 weeks before i got my original skin back, so i pick the 30 because i don't really like pale powder look on me


----------



## dakotacheryl

Looking forward to hearing the Les Beiges reviews !!


----------



## **Ann**

seahorseinstripes said:


> i bought the chanel les beiges powder in 30 and it is shipped, can't wait to see how it is
> honestly this is the first chanel make up product i'm gonna try. i don't really do a lot of make up, only some skin care and it is also recently because i think my skin needed it now.
> i'm currently using a sk II loose powder but not really comfortable using loose powder, baiscally because i don;t really know how to apply a loose powder lol so it'll be nice to have this chanel for a change
> and i'm asian, my skin tone is medium, not too pale and i do love the sun so at times i can get pretty tan although it'll only lasts for 2-3 weeks before i got my original skin back, so i pick the 30 because i don't really like pale powder look on me



Did you order from the US chanel.com?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

milksway25 said:


> yes Chanel counters at Nordstrom and Neimans does this but you have to ask an sa when thou... My sa at both stores says they are not sure when the next one would be cant wait for the next one...



Ooh thanks for the heads up. I will be watching here to see when posters post about them.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

dakotacheryl said:


> Looking forward to hearing the Les Beiges reviews !!



Me too. I've never seen such excitement for a product, lol. Making me want to get in on the action.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

**Ann** said:


> Did you order from the US chanel.com?



no, i bought it from a friend's friend who stock up 2 of this, not sure where she bought it from


----------



## Bethc

I preordered 20 and 30 and the brush yesterday @ Saks.  It looked really good on me!  She said 2-3 weeks.


----------



## beauxgoris

Bethc said:


> I preordered 20 and 30 and the brush yesterday @ Saks.  It looked really good on me!  She said 2-3 weeks.



My order exactly too. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## mspera

Regarding les beiges, I went to my Nordstrom today and one of my fave sa's was working. I asked if she had the testers and they did. 

In Chanel foundations my go to is usually a B30, but the B30 in beiges was really dark in the pan. We tried the '20 on me and it was a great as a bronzer. 

I think les beiges are going to work well for most as a bronzer or to highlight certain areas. 

Great to be able to see them irl and talk Chanel a bit.


----------



## Bentley1

My local Nordstrom and Neimans didn't have the Les Beiges testers. Ugh and I live in a major city too, so not sure why they are so behind.  They just told me "any day now."

I preordered 20 and 30 but I was just curious to try them on while I was out and about at the mall today.  Oh well, Aug 1 is just around the corner.


----------



## milksway25

So happy i got another sample of Les Beiges in 10 at Neiman Marcus topanga my sa Hilda is so great she even called me to let me know she has the cute lil mini Beiges that is why i LVe going back to her coz she treats me so well. If anyone needs a great Chanel specialist at Neiman Topanga pls. PM me. 

Here's d pics of d samples i got and they don't pressure you to buy


----------



## palmbeachpink

the C boutique had les beiges testers - the 70 worked on me!! I am a 42 beige rose in aqua compact but I am tan - I am still confused about it as it was soooo sheer! I was on my way out when I tried it on and a few people at dinner said my face looked pretty - underneath I had on soleil make up base, cream blush fantastic, contovoise illusion d'ombre, kakhi p stylo and savage grace gloss - I didn't really see it but I guess it gave me a glow!!

I am not sure but I think 50 would work on darker skin....I also think you could almost wear most colors b/c of the extreme sheerness 

love to hear any thoughts!! 

btw, all chanel bronzers are being dc'ed and boutique said the soleil make up base will def be gone for good....


----------



## palmbeachpink

Bentley1 said:


> My local Nordstrom and Neimans didn't have the Les Beiges testers. Ugh and I live in a major city too, so not sure why they are so behind.  They just told me "any day now."
> 
> I preordered 20 and 30 but I was just curious to try them on while I was out and about at the mall today.  Oh well, Aug 1 is just around the corner.



do you have C boutique? is so try them, you could always change order if needed!! &#128512;


----------



## palmbeachpink

Lactase said:


> I've been looking everywhere for this thread on the Chanel subforum, of course it would be here...  anyway, that ultimate nail set sounds so good! Do you guys know if these sets are usually sold in Europe as well? As far as I can remember we only have the perfume sets (but I don't even know that for sure) and I can't recall seeing that lipgloss set last year for example. Aaand Chanel.com doesn't ship outside of the us.
> 
> But I need it.



HI!!!!!! 

hey did u see my post on spectra? try the chanel nail thread as well!!


----------



## beauxgoris

Finally found Affinite creme blush!! My favorite of the bunch. Can't wait for les beiges!


----------



## jen_sparro

palmbeachpink said:


> btw, all chanel bronzers are being dc'ed and boutique said the soleil make up base will def be gone for good....



Oh crap! I love the soleil bronzer  Guess I'll need to stock up.


----------



## Bentley1

palmbeachpink said:


> do you have C boutique? is so try them, you could always change order if needed!! &#128512;



Yes, I do.  I'll look into it, Thanks!


----------



## Bentley1

palmbeachpink said:


> the C boutique had les beiges testers - the 70 worked on me!! I am a 42 beige rose in aqua compact but I am tan - I am still confused about it as it was soooo sheer! I was on my way out when I tried it on and a few people at dinner said my face looked pretty - underneath I had on soleil make up base, cream blush fantastic, contovoise illusion d'ombre, kakhi p stylo and savage grace gloss - I didn't really see it but I guess it gave me a glow!!
> 
> I am not sure but I think 50 would work on darker skin....I also think you could almost wear most colors b/c of the extreme sheerness
> 
> love to hear any thoughts!!
> 
> *btw, all chanel bronzers are being dc'ed *and boutique said the soleil make up base will def be gone for good....



Wow, really?  Did they give a reason or what will be replacing their bronzers?

I don't use Chanel bronzers, so not a biggie for me.  But it's always interesting when companies decide to D/C popular items.


----------



## Amaryllix

I was under the impression that Les Beiges would be replacing the bronzers.


----------



## tracy15006

beauxgoris said:


> Finally found Affinite creme blush!! My favorite of the bunch. Can't wait for les beiges!



Hi, where did u get it? I'm looking for one too


----------



## ilsecita

I get my Affinite blush a few weeks ago at Chanel.com in case people are wondering


----------



## Cheryl

My local Neiman got the les beiges in today for sale. I bought 30 and a 50 as a bronzer. I'm loving them so far!


----------



## palmbeachpink

i just rec'd a message from this am that palm beach NM has them! had i checked msgs, i would have ran there, been waiting so long!! 

he said he only rec'd less than 10 kabuki brushes and that they had a bunch of baby les beiges samples in different colors + other goodies! 

will go by tomm am and will post back! 

if i see Affinite, i'll let y'all know!


----------



## beauxgoris

tracy15006 said:


> Hi, where did u get it? I'm looking for one too



Lord & Taylor


----------



## Bentley1

30 looks sooo pretty!  I think it's going to work really well as a bronzer.  My Nord and NM are sooo slow in getting these in!!

I noticed that Affinite is no longer being carried at Nordstrom or Neimans.  The spot for it on the tester strip is gone as well.  Is this color discounted?


----------



## tracy15006

I was able to get Les Beiges no 20 and 30 and kabuki brush. They are so pretty irl 
SA also gave me some samples. Here is what I got. If you need SA contact, you can pm me.
Also, if anyone see Stylo eyeshadow Moon river 07 or Affinite, pls let me know. Thank you


----------



## tracy15006

beauxgoris said:


> Lord & Taylor



Thank you. I'll try to call them today


----------



## palmbeachpink

tracy15006 said:


> I was able to get Les Beiges no 20 and 30 and kabuki brush. They are so pretty irl
> SA also gave me some samples. Here is what I got. If you need SA contact, you can pm me.
> Also, if anyone see Stylo eyeshadow Moon river 07 or Affinite, pls let me know. Thank you



wowie!! great haul! what color are baby les beiges? they are so beyond cute! 

will look for you today for moon + affinite


----------



## palmbeachpink

Amaryllix said:


> I was under the impression that Les Beiges would be replacing the bronzers.



yes! this is what i was told as well!


----------



## tracy15006

palmbeachpink said:


> wowie!! great haul! what color are baby les beiges? they are so beyond cute!
> 
> will look for you today for moon + affinite



I got mini les beiges no1 cuz I wanna use it as finish powder. No1 has pink undertone, very cute 
I just ordered moon river and Affinite from Nords today. Hope they won't cancel my order!!!
In case anyone wanna get Affinite, Nords online still has it


----------



## dakotacheryl

Are the mini les beiges available for purchase??


----------



## tracy15006

U can ask SA for samples.


----------



## **Ann**

palmbeachpink said:


> so sorry that it has taken so long to post info!!
> 
> there are two chanel associates at neiman marcus that work together, you can ask to speak to either one of them:
> 
> ami scittorale
> store phone: 561.805.6150 ext 2118
> mobile: 561.818.0999
> ami_scrittorale@neimanmarcusstores.com
> 
> and
> 
> john poggoli
> store phone: 561.805.6150 ext 2118
> mobile: 561.214.1570
> john_poggoli@neimanmarcusstores.com
> 
> they are both at the NM palm beach store and say that you are calling from the TPF blog!!
> 
> hope this helps those that need a NM chanel counter! they are great, generous and will help with colors or anything! i was there on the day the fall collection was out and they had everything.....
> 
> they have TONs of goodies + samples - the last few times i bought there i rec'd a white chanel make up bag and a black mesh chanel bag both filled to the brim! they also gave me a mini creme de la mer (which lasts me forever as i only use rarely so if there are other "things" you may need, by all means ask them!) next time i go in, i will ask about int'l shipping and report back!! i know NM.com has it i just do not know if the store has it...
> 
> will post pics in next post!!



Just placed an order with John.  Thank you so much for the reccomendation and for sharing with all the ladies on here!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i finally able to use my les beiges, i have a light coloured asian skin, but not fair fair, i got the les beiges in 30 and it's still a bit darker than my skin tone but it's fine with me.
i'm using it with the brush that comes with it and it works fine, i tried to use it as a powder but don't really like it just as the powder so i'm wearing it over my sk-II loose powder and it looks great. because i have pale skin, the les beiges is good to add some "colour" on my face.

i am new to make up, all this time i only use compact powder so i don't really know the difference and how to apply different kind of powder.
can you share how you apply the les beiges? do you use it as the only powder or over different powder?

thanks


----------



## beauxgoris

seahorseinstripes said:


> i finally able to use my les beiges, i have a light coloured asian skin, but not fair fair, i got the les beiges in 30 and it's still a bit darker than my skin tone but it's fine with me.
> i'm using it with the brush that comes with it and it works fine, i tried to use it as a powder but don't really like it just as the powder so i'm wearing it over my sk-II loose powder and it looks great. because i have pale skin, the les beiges is good to add some "colour" on my face.
> 
> i am new to make up, all this time i only use compact powder so i don't really know the difference and how to apply different kind of powder.
> can you share how you apply the les beiges? do you use it as the only powder or over different powder?
> 
> thanks



I haven't received mine yet so I'm not sure yet how I'll use it. I'm fair'ish so I got 20 and 30 as well as the brush which everyone is describing as a "marshmallow". I got 20 to use in T zone and general face - but got 30 to use as a contour for cheekbones etc. We'll see how that works once it arrives. I did read somewhere that it really applies best with the "les beiges" brush sold separately but not sure yet if that's true or not. I think you're supposed to rub in a circle with it all around your face to blend. Will have to update later this week after it arrives!


----------



## palmbeachpink

just got back from neiman's, got les beiges 70, kabuki brush + a lip liner i have been wanting in rose corail - soooo excited!! was so happy to get the baby les beiges too!! 

i asked if they would do any "specials" for us and they have two gifts for TPF:

1. les beiges palm beach - if you buy les beiges + brush + any other item, they are doing a small goody bag with camilla flower with 2 baby les beiges in 10 + 40, baby mascara, some hydramax + perfume sample (i'm sure you could mix it up if you did not want brush, just ask them)

2. sublimage palm beach - if you buy any sublimage product they are doing a gift of a black chanel make up bag with deluxe eye cream plus the other products in line + serum

call john or ami @ 561.805.6150 ext 2118

tracy15006 - they did have moon river but not any affinite cream blush



here's pics! i still can't believe i have les beiges!!  scared to use white brush!!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

beauxgoris said:


> I haven't received mine yet so I'm not sure yet how I'll use it. I'm fair'ish so I got 20 and 30 as well as the brush which everyone is describing as a "marshmallow". I got 20 to use in T zone and general face - but got 30 to use as a contour for cheekbones etc. We'll see how that works once it arrives. I did read somewhere that it really applies best with the "les beiges" brush sold separately but not sure yet if that's true or not. I think you're supposed to rub in a circle with it all around your face to blend. Will have to update later this week after it arrives!



thanks beaux 
i hope you got yours soon


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

^How exciting. I wonder if they would do a Tpf phone order, lol.


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> So happy i got another sample of Les Beiges in 10 at Neiman Marcus topanga my sa Hilda is so great she even called me to let me know she has the cute lil mini Beiges that is why i LVe going back to her coz she treats me so well. If anyone needs a great Chanel specialist at Neiman Topanga pls. PM me.
> 
> Here's d pics of d samples i got and they don't pressure you to buy


----------



## palmbeachpink

**Ann** said:


> Just placed an order with John.  Thank you so much for the reccomendation and for sharing with all the ladies on here!



awesome! I hope it gets to you fast! the powder is just amazing!!

btw, if anyone is thinking of getting 40 remember there is the holiday gift set with 40, amour + black mascara - it will come in a nice chanel bag and amour is beautiful for all shades, if you can wait and get the baby les beiges 40 samples to use it will be a nice set!! 

will post the holiday set chart soon!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

here is the 2013 holiday gift sheet from chanel credit to sugarchele on IG:

all but large nail set are expected to be in black chanel half moon bag


----------



## tracy15006

palmbeachpink said:


> awesome! I hope it gets to you fast! the powder is just amazing!!
> 
> btw, if anyone is thinking of getting 40 remember there is the holiday gift set with 40, amour + black mascara - it will come in a nice chanel bag and amour is beautiful for all shades, if you can wait and get the baby les beiges 40 samples to use it will be a nice set!!
> 
> will post the holiday set chart soon!!



Do you know if holiday set comes with other color? 40 maybe too dark for my skin


----------



## palmbeachpink

tracy15006 said:


> Do you know if holiday set comes with other color? 40 maybe too dark for my skin



unfortunately it is only the 40 - if you look at post below those are the sets and they will not switch out colors, sorry!! try to get a sample of 40 or try tester and see you may be surprised!! &#55356;&#57225;


----------



## sndypchez

palmbeachpink said:


> just got back from neiman's, got les beiges 70, kabuki brush + a lip liner i have been wanting in rose corail - soooo excited!! was so happy to get the baby les beiges too!!
> 
> i asked if they would do any "specials" for us and they have two gifts for TPF:
> 
> 1. les beiges palm beach - if you buy les beiges + brush + any other item, they are doing a small goody bag with camilla flower with 2 baby les beiges in 10 + 40, baby mascara, some hydramax + perfume sample (i'm sure you could mix it up if you did not want brush, just ask them)
> 
> 2. sublimage palm beach - if you buy any sublimage product they are doing a gift of a black chanel make up bag with deluxe eye cream plus the other products in line + serum
> 
> call john or ami @ 561.805.6150 ext 2118
> 
> tracy15006 - they did have moon river but not any affinite cream blush
> 
> 
> 
> here's pics! i still can't believe i have les beiges!!  scared to use white brush!!



Do they offer free shipping? I'd love to order from them! I'm planning to get les beiges in 20 and 40 as well as the blush brush and powder brush! Finally found soem testers at the SF nordy's and the SA put 20 on me as an all over and 40 as contouring but they don't have them available just yet - it's still preorder for them.


----------



## palmbeachpink

sndypchez said:


> Do they offer free shipping? I'd love to order from them! I'm planning to get les beiges in 20 and 40 as well as the blush brush and powder brush! Finally found soem testers at the SF nordy's and the SA put 20 on me as an all over and 40 as contouring but they don't have them available just yet - it's still preorder for them.



yes they do free ship for TPF! i think normally they would charge but extend this as part of the bonus -  i also read some people did pre-order at saks and may have to wait weeks for les beiges!! 

also, on large orders, they will do a make up bag - they were very low on them so they could not offer them with the les beiges promo....i asked, haha! 

have you thought about doing the holiday set with the 40? too hard to wait?!?!?!


----------



## sndypchez

palmbeachpink said:


> yes they do free ship for TPF! i think normally they would charge but extend this as part of the bonus -  i also read some people did pre-order at saks and may have to wait weeks for les beiges!!
> 
> also, on large orders, they will do a make up bag - they were very low on them so they could not offer them with the les beiges promo....i asked, haha!
> 
> have you thought about doing the holiday set with the 40? too hard to wait?!?!?!



Awesome! Thanks so much for looking out for us here on TPF! I sent an email to John to inquire if maybe he can give me a sample of 20 instead of the 10 with my order! I'm planning to order a few other items as well so crossing my fingers! I think the samples will come in handy when I travel.

Perhaps I'll pre-order the holiday set just to stock up. It's definitely too hard to wait! I want the les beiges NOW (or close to now)!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

Orders placed through Chanel.com with the promo code should arrive in one day, right?


----------



## palmbeachpink

beauxgoris said:


> Orders placed through Chanel.com with the promo code should arrive in one day, right?



if you placed order by fri, July 26 it is overnight - HTH

if not you could always try calling CS and ask...


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> hello my C sis! did your NM have them for sale yet? what colors are you getting?
> 
> I know you love TF, did you see they have new scent? is that what samples are in middle?
> 
> can't wait to hear what you think!! &#65533;&#65533;&#10084;&#65533;&#65533;



hey C sis... sad that i already preordered the les beiges online( 20 and 30) at chanel's website that i cant order from your sa's there at palmbeach and get all those goodies.  hehehe. my sa has not texted me about the les beiges arrival last time i went there they don't even have testersavailable yet... she did give me 2 of d 10 mini beiges samples thou. hehe. btw what  do you think of the new kabuki brush? i heard its as soft as the tf brushes that i love. (still thinking bout it thou because its 70$ here thou at Canada i heard its only 50 sumthin' i cant seem to pull the trigger yet coz i myt as well just get some more tf brushes for that price) yes my tf sa at topanga gave me d samples 3 out of 4 of the new tf scents  so far i love the rive d ambre and plum japonaise  enjoy your purchases. also i got my affinite blush at nordstroms website and it shipped already


----------



## milksway25

love all these free goodies! ohh i have that rose corail also its so nice to pair w/ light pink and coral lippies 


palmbeachpink said:


> just got back from neiman's, got les beiges 70, kabuki brush + a lip liner i have been wanting in rose corail - soooo excited!! was so happy to get the baby les beiges too!!
> 
> i asked if they would do any "specials" for us and they have two gifts for TPF:
> 
> 1. les beiges palm beach - if you buy les beiges + brush + any other item, they are doing a small goody bag with camilla flower with 2 baby les beiges in 10 + 40, baby mascara, some hydramax + perfume sample (i'm sure you could mix it up if you did not want brush, just ask them)
> 
> 2. sublimage palm beach - if you buy any sublimage product they are doing a gift of a black chanel make up bag with deluxe eye cream plus the other products in line + serum
> 
> call john or ami @ 561.805.6150 ext 2118
> 
> tracy15006 - they did have moon river but not any affinite cream blush
> 
> 
> 
> here's pics! i still can't believe i have les beiges!!  scared to use white brush!!


----------



## Suku

I've just heard that the UK won't be getting what my favoutie SA describes as "the darkest pink cream blush that isn't the limited edition one".  (Unfortunately, they haven't been given the black book with details yet and she couldn't remember the name.)

Has anyone else heard about this, please?  Which cream blushes will we be getting?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

May I ask how much they are in the US?


----------



## Bentley1

Alex Spoils Me said:


> May I ask how much they are in the US?



$57.50 (not including tax)


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Bentley1 said:


> $57.50 (not including tax)


----------



## Suku

Suku said:


> I've just heard that the UK won't be getting what my favoutie SA describes as "the darkest pink cream blush that isn't the limited edition one". (Unfortunately, they haven't been given the black book with details yet and she couldn't remember the name.)
> 
> Has anyone else heard about this, please? Which cream blushes will we be getting?


 
Okay, for my fellow UK Chanelophiles, it seems to be the case that only the Covent Garden boutique will be getting Fantastic (I think - as they hadn't been given the details of names or anything yet, but this is what the SA seemed to be saying with the limited info she did have).

Covent Garden will also be receiving the Superstition Collection one week before the rest of the UK.  After that date, other Chanel cosmetic counters should have it, with the exception of Fantastic.

Apologies if my information is incorrect.  The poor SAs have been told very little as yet!


----------



## milksway25

My Les Beiges 20 and 30 are both finally here. Got d delivery this morning minus d brush which i will have to pick up thursday. i did include my other CC & Tom Ford haul  from  2 weeks ago cannot wait to finally use them all


----------



## Bentley1

milksway25 said:


> My Les Beiges 20 and 30 are both finally here. Got d delivery this morning minus d brush which i will have to pick up thursday. i did include my other CC & Tom Ford haul  from  2 weeks ago cannot wait to finally use them all



Nice!  Can't wait to get mine.  

Would love to hear what you think of 20 vs. 30.  Those are the 2 colors I went with as well.


----------



## **Ann**

Bentley1 said:


> Nice!  Can't wait to get mine.
> 
> Would love to hear what you think of 20 vs. 30.  Those are the 2 colors I went with as well.[/QUOT
> 
> 20 and 30 for me as well.  20 for all over and 30 for contour....and 2 brushes.  My 20 and brush just got here just now and my 30 and brush will be here Friday. resents
> 
> The brush is sooooo soft...


----------



## Bentley1

**Ann** said:


> Bentley1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!  Can't wait to get mine.
> 
> Would love to hear what you think of 20 vs. 30.  Those are the 2 colors I went with as well.[/QUOT
> 
> 20 and 30 for me as well.  20 for all over and 30 for contour....and 2 brushes.  My 20 and brush just got here just now and my 30 and brush will be here Friday. resents
> 
> The brush is sooooo soft...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, how exciting!
> 
> So you would recommend the Chanel Kabuki brush?
Click to expand...


----------



## beauxgoris

I got mine today too!!! #20, #30 and the le beiges brush. 

THE BRUSH IS TO DIE FOR!!!! It's literally like rubbing a marshmallow on your face. The only brush I've used that can compare are Tom Ford's brushes. I'm SO GLAD I purchased it. I only wish it came with a velvet outer case like the CD summer 13 bronzer combo did. It's a black metal case - so I'm sure it would get scratched in a makeup bag. I'll probably just use it at home and use the flimsy brush that rests inside the case for touch ups on the go. 

The powder is lovely. It arrived after I had done my makeup for the day and was leaving for work so I just applied a bit of #20 as I left. Very rose scented and feels finely milled. I'll have to update tomorrow when I play around with them more.


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> My Les Beiges 20 and 30 are both finally here. Got d delivery this morning minus d brush which i will have to pick up thursday. i did include my other CC & Tom Ford haul  from  2 weeks ago cannot wait to finally use them all





beauxgoris said:


> I got mine today too!!! #20, #30 and the le beiges brush.
> 
> THE BRUSH IS TO DIE FOR!!!! It's literally like rubbing a marshmallow on your face. The only brush I've used that can compare are Tom Ford's brushes. I'm SO GLAD I purchased it. I only wish it came with a velvet outer case like the CD summer 13 bronzer combo did. It's a black metal case - so I'm sure it would get scratched in a makeup bag. I'll probably just use it at home and use the flimsy brush that rests inside the case for touch ups on the go.
> 
> The powder is lovely. It arrived after I had done my makeup for the day and was leaving for work so I just applied a bit of #20 as I left. Very rose scented and feels finely milled. I'll have to update tomorrow when I play around with them more.



brush is beyond amazing, better yet wait until you feel your face tonight girls, les beiges makes your face so soft! i did not wear LesB on sunday and i could notice the difference! i have not looked at ingredients but there is def some sort of magical powder in there!! 

my dear *milksway25* - i am holding off on the C brushes as i may wait and see if Tom Ford does the brush set again this year! TROUBLE!! did you see the set he did last year? wow! which ones do you have so far? 

if you are on the fence or can do only do one item from chanel, this powder is the one bar none! no amount of reading/videos can explain it either, you really have to try/feel/see it to understand!!  for the bronzing effect, the bronze universal make up base goes with it perfect! happy les beiges-ing!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

quotes are not working for me, eekkkk!


----------



## palmbeachpink

**Ann** said:


> aaaaaaaa



how amazing is it?!? so happy it got to you quick!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

Suku said:


> Okay, for my fellow UK Chanelophiles, it seems to be the case that only the Covent Garden boutique will be getting Fantastic (I think - as they hadn't been given the details of names or anything yet, but this is what the SA seemed to be saying with the limited info she did have).
> 
> Covent Garden will also be receiving the Superstition Collection one week before the rest of the UK.  After that date, other Chanel cosmetic counters should have it, with the exception of Fantastic.
> 
> Apologies if my information is incorrect.  The poor SAs have been told very little as yet!




i love fantastic! it is limited and my fave of the whole bunch! if you are thinking about this color, def try to have C CG put one on hold - i also heard they are doing a make up vending machine there like they did on FNO - btw, FNO is cancelled in the US this year!! 

C is doing 2 nail colors for FNO, a blue + a black but i have no clue where they will be for sale....


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> brush is beyond amazing, better yet wait until you feel your face tonight girls, les beiges makes your face so soft! i did not wear LesB on sunday and i could notice the difference! i have not looked at ingredients but there is def some sort of magical powder in there!!
> 
> my dear *milksway25* - i am holding off on the C brushes as i may wait and see if Tom Ford does the brush set again this year! TROUBLE!! did you see the set he did last year? wow! which ones do you have so far?
> 
> if you are on the fence or can do only do one item from chanel, this powder is the one bar none! no amount of reading/videos can explain it either, you really have to try/feel/see it to understand!!  for the bronzing effect, the bronze universal make up base goes with it perfect! happy les beiges-ing!!



yes i saw that set last year and i am so bummed i didnt get my hands on it right away. as at that time i just bought the chanel brush set so i didnt pull the trigger right away. by then i was too late... it was sold out so fast so i am waiting also and hoping this year they would make another set like that... tf brushes are literally my fave blushes ever. so far i only have 2 since i am waiting for the set... i have the cheek brush and d large eyeshadow brush.


----------



## milksway25

Bentley1 said:


> Nice!  Can't wait to get mine.
> 
> Would love to hear what you think of 20 vs. 30.  Those are the 2 colors I went with as well.



i have not really played with them yet but i am a 30 in aqua vitalumiere so d 20 i think is really a perfect match with my skintone. its barely visible on me its like i have nothing on when i swatched it in my hand. i also swatched d 10 sample my sa gave me and i think i will get that also because it gave my skin a glowy radiant shimmer. i cant seem to describe it... its like adding a tiny radiant glow on my skin... will update u guys when i have a chance to really see the full effect on my face.


----------



## beauxgoris

milksway25 said:


> yes i saw that set last year and i am so bummed i didnt get my hands on it right away. as at that time i just bought the chanel brush set so i didnt pull the trigger right away. by then i was too late... it was sold out so fast so i am waiting also and hoping this year they would make another set like that... tf brushes are literally my fave blushes ever. so far i only have 2 since i am waiting for the set... i have the cheek brush and d large eyeshadow brush.



What is the deal with TF "set"? Was it discounted if you purchased all of them?


----------



## Laura_allyson

I am so glad you guys have the les beiges in the US now. I have been using mine since end of March since it came out early here in Canada and currently using my 2nd palette already (1st one got used up pretty fast as I am using it everyday) I am so glad it is not LE I dont need to stock up. Haha I couldn't explain how amazing this powder either. I love, love, love it!

And the kabuki brush is amazing also. (I bought two, one for my counter and one for make up kit for touch up lol) Can't compare it with anything since TF is still not available in my city yet, but among the cc brushes, this one is the best/softest so far.


----------



## Suku

palmbeachpink said:


> i love fantastic! it is limited and my fave of the whole bunch! if you are thinking about this color, def try to have C CG put one on hold - i also heard they are doing a make up vending machine there like they did on FNO - btw, FNO is cancelled in the US this year!!
> 
> C is doing 2 nail colors for FNO, a blue + a black but i have no clue where they will be for sale....


 
I may have been a bit naughty and impatient and ordered Fantastic, Présage and Affinité from the US and they may be winging their way to me right now.  

I'm hoping to also buy Inspiration and/or Révélation from my local Chanel counter.

When I spoke to the Covent Garden shop, they said they'd be happy to send them out mail order.  So for anyone else who can't get into London, that would be a good bet.

As for the FNO colours, I'm so surprised - and delighted!  I love them both, especially the sparkly black.

I'd reckon they'll probably end up at Covent Garden and maybe also in Selfridges (possibly Harrods), like last year's trio.

In any case, I can hardly wait!


----------



## Suku

palmbeachpink said:


> brush is beyond amazing, better yet wait until you feel your face tonight girls, les beiges makes your face so soft! i did not wear LesB on sunday and i could notice the difference! i have not looked at ingredients but there is def some sort of magical powder in there!!
> 
> my dear *milksway25* - i am holding off on the C brushes as i may wait and see if Tom Ford does the brush set again this year! TROUBLE!! did you see the set he did last year? wow! which ones do you have so far?
> 
> if you are on the fence or can do only do one item from chanel, this powder is the one bar none! no amount of reading/videos can explain it either, you really have to try/feel/see it to understand!!  for the bronzing effect, the bronze universal make up base goes with it perfect! happy les beiges-ing!!


 

Ooooohhh!  I just bought my first TF brush a week ago (the cream foundation one) and am in love with it.  I've seen these sets during Internet searches.  Do you know where they are usually sold and when they come out?  I would absolutely love one!

Speaking of brushes, I completely agree about the Chanel kabuki.  It is wonderful.  I wonder whether it would work for applying the Chanel cream blushes?  Don't know if anyone has tried it with them?

Also agree about the powder.  They wa it feels on your face is so soft, silky and barely there.  Even on skin with fine lines, it doesn't make them appear more obvious and doesn't feel drying in any way.  Perfect!


----------



## ilovenicebags

palmbeachpink said:


> just got back from neiman's, got les beiges 70, kabuki brush + a lip liner i have been wanting in rose corail - soooo excited!! was so happy to get the baby les beiges too!!
> 
> i asked if they would do any "specials" for us and they have two gifts for TPF:
> 
> 1. les beiges palm beach - if you buy les beiges + brush + any other item, they are doing a small goody bag with camilla flower with 2 baby les beiges in 10 + 40, baby mascara, some hydramax + perfume sample (i'm sure you could mix it up if you did not want brush, just ask them)
> 
> 2. sublimage palm beach - if you buy any sublimage product they are doing a gift of a black chanel make up bag with deluxe eye cream plus the other products in line + serum
> 
> call john or ami @ 561.805.6150 ext 2118
> 
> tracy15006 - they did have moon river but not any affinite cream blush
> 
> 
> 
> here's pics! i still can't believe i have les beiges!!  scared to use white brush!!


 

Thanks for posting this! Just called Ami this morning and placed an order for skin care. I have a local neimans but my store isn't getting the No40 les beiges sample. I wanted the sample size because its sooo cute. I already picked up the brush and no40 full size so I ordered hydramax gel, hydramax eye gel, and the chanel hand cream and asked ami for the sample. Should be getting it soon!


----------



## sndypchez

How do you like the hydramax gel? Is it really moisturizing? I placed my les beiges order with john from palm beach nm and asked for some samples of hydramax. Trying to find a less expensive moisturizer. I love Tatcha's new anti aging moisturizer but at $185 for a small jar..I want to find some less expensive options. My skin has been a lot more patchy/dry this summer.


----------



## ilovenicebags

sndypchez said:


> How do you like the hydramax gel? Is it really moisturizing? I placed my les beiges order with john from palm beach nm and asked for some samples of hydramax. Trying to find a less expensive moisturizer. I love Tatcha's new anti aging moisturizer but at $185 for a small jar..I want to find some less expensive options. My skin has been a lot more patchy/dry this summer.


 
My skin isn't super dry but I have used samples of it before and it feels really nice and moisturizing.


----------



## JA_UK

Suku said:


> I may have been a bit naughty and impatient and ordered Fantastic, Présage and Affinité from the US and they may be winging their way to me right now.
> 
> I'm hoping to also buy Inspiration and/or Révélation from my local Chanel counter.
> 
> When I spoke to the Covent Garden shop, they said they'd be happy to send them out mail order.  So for anyone else who can't get into London, that would be a good bet.
> 
> As for the FNO colours, I'm so surprised - and delighted!  I love them both, especially the sparkly black.
> 
> I'd reckon they'll probably end up at Covent Garden and maybe also in Selfridges (possibly Harrods), like last year's trio.
> 
> In any case, I can hardly wait!



Thanks for the info, it's most useful! My local counter usually calls me the day before they release new products so I'll get her to hold one of each shadow. Failing that a trip to Selfridges or Covent Garden Lol!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

quick post - if anyone is still looking NM palm beach has 3 affinite cream blushes


----------



## **Ann**

All my goodies....


----------



## milksway25

beauxgoris said:


> What is the deal with TF "set"? Was it discounted if you purchased all of them?



no discount really it just comes with the brush holder w/ separate portions that u can add more tf brushes


----------



## milksway25

**Ann** said:


> View attachment 2280218
> 
> 
> All my goodies....



nice haul


----------



## milksway25

Suku said:


> Ooooohhh!  I just bought my first TF brush a week ago (the cream foundation one) and am in love with it.  I've seen these sets during Internet searches.  Do you know where they are usually sold and when they come out?  I would absolutely love one!
> 
> Speaking of brushes, I completely agree about the Chanel kabuki.  It is wonderful.  I wonder whether it would work for applying the Chanel cream blushes?  Don't know if anyone has tried it with them?
> 
> Also agree about the powder.  They wa it feels on your face is so soft, silky and barely there.  Even on skin with fine lines, it doesn't make them appear more obvious and doesn't feel drying in any way.  Perfect!



as far as i know that set came out last year for d holiday set but after a couple of weeks after the released it was sold out right away. i am really hoping for another set this year. that's the only reason i have not purchased the tf cream foundation brush and d bronzer brush. i recommend buying it right away as soon as they release it or you will be bummed like me and have to wait another year how do u like your cream found brush btw?...


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> i love fantastic! it is limited and my fave of the whole bunch! if you are thinking about this color, def try to have C CG put one on hold - i also heard they are doing a make up vending machine there like they did on FNO - btw, FNO is cancelled in the US this year!!
> 
> C is doing 2 nail colors for FNO, a blue + a black but i have no clue where they will be for sale....



i saw a pic of that FNO np's i would love to get my hands on those the blue np is tdf pls.  keep us updated when it will be release here in the US...


----------



## milksway25

my sa Hilda from neiman marcus topanga just emailed me that they will have an event with Chanel make up artist to do your make up aug 10 sat. if anyone is interested to make an appointment w her pls pm me for her info. she will give away samples and goodies on d event also. not sure yet which thou...


----------



## Bentley1

**Ann** said:


> View attachment 2280218
> 
> 
> All my goodies....



Love it! The brush looks soooo soft and pillowy.  Enjoy!


----------



## Bentley1

palmbeachpink said:


> quick post - if anyone is still looking NM palm beach has 3 affinite cream blushes



Nordstrom.com has Affinite Cream blushes as well.

Was this color limited?  A lot of the dept stores around me have pulled this color from their testers.


----------



## Bethc

Picked up my Les Beiges today, can't wait to play with them!!!


----------



## Suku

milksway25 said:


> as far as i know that set came out last year for d holiday set but after a couple of weeks after the released it was sold out right away. i am really hoping for another set this year. that's the only reason i have not purchased the tf cream foundation brush and d bronzer brush. i recommend buying it right away as soon as they release it or you will be bummed like me and have to wait another year how do u like your cream found brush btw?...


 
Thank, Milksway.  I'll look out for it later in the year.  The previous set looks incredible and I love the case that goes with it.

As for the cream foundation brush, I recommend it very highly indeed.  It's the only foundation brush I've used so far that doesn't leave brush strokes.  I absolutely love it.  I mainly use mine at the moment with Chanel Aqua Vitalumière and Clinique CC Cream.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

My le beiges is on its way to me from NY.  I am on the wait list here in MA cuz they have not gotten it. So my sister is coming over for a visit and she snagged me one from Macy's on 34th st.   So excited to pick her up from the train station tonight.


----------



## Laura_allyson

sndypchez said:


> How do you like the hydramax gel? Is it really moisturizing? I placed my les beiges order with john from palm beach nm and asked for some samples of hydramax. Trying to find a less expensive moisturizer. I love Tatcha's new anti aging moisturizer but at $185 for a small jar..I want to find some less expensive options. My skin has been a lot more patchy/dry this summer.



If your skin is dry, try the Hydramax cream not the gel. The gel is for oily skin (that's what i use in summer time) but during winter my skin gets so dry I switch to the cream and it is greatly hydrating. Sometimes I use the hydramax serum also before the cream if my skin gets way too dry.


----------



## sndypchez

Laura_allyson said:


> If your skin is dry, try the Hydramax cream not the gel. The gel is for oily skin (that's what i use in summer time) but during winter my skin gets so dry I switch to the cream and it is greatly hydrating. Sometimes I use the hydramax serum also before the cream if my skin gets way too dry.



Oh thanks for the info! I hope the SA gave me samples of the cream rather than the gel! I did tell him that I was having dry skin issues but I guess I'll see...I'm still waiting for the stuff I ordered to get delivered.


----------



## milhouse13

sndypchez said:


> Oh thanks for the info! I hope the SA gave me samples of the cream rather than the gel! I did tell him that I was having dry skin issues but I guess I'll see...I'm still waiting for the stuff I ordered to get delivered.




I tried the gel and didn't like it-- it made my face soooo sticky (I LITERALLY had to pull the pillowcase off my face in the morning!).  Since then, I've been using Le Blanc moisturizer and love love love it!  It makes your skin super soft, and it's not heavy, but very moisturizing...it's a little more money than the Hydramax, but so worth it!


----------



## honey on boost

How did I miss this thread for so long?? I wish I would have found it earlier, I would have ordered my Les Beiges #20, brush, affinite from WPB NM to get the samples  I'm so in love with the powder and the SMELL! I'm wanting to go back for #10 & #40 for highlight and contouring. 



palmbeachpink said:


> i love fantastic! it is limited and my fave of the whole bunch! if you are thinking about this color, def try to have C CG put one on hold - i also heard they are doing a make up vending machine there like they did on FNO - btw, FNO is cancelled in the US this year!!
> 
> C is doing 2 nail colors for FNO, a blue + a black but i have no clue where they will be for sale....



I believe they are going to be at Chanel boutiques and Macy's (Black Friday for Macy's).


----------



## sndypchez

Came home to a surprise! My haul arrived 2 days early!!! Thx for recommending John Poggoli, palmbeach! The sample les beiges are too cute and I'm excited to try the inimitable mascara sample 



milhouse13 said:


> I tried the gel and didn't like it-- it made my face soooo sticky (I LITERALLY had to pull the pillowcase off my face in the morning!).  Since then, I've been using Le Blanc moisturizer and love love love it!  It makes your skin super soft, and it's not heavy, but very moisturizing...it's a little more money than the Hydramax, but so worth it!



Thanks for the info! Happy to see that I received some of the cream hydramax moisturizer samples! I will have to look into the le blanc line if hydramax isn't doing it for me. Is it a type of whitening skincare though?


----------



## KarlBear

Has Chanel ever released a translucent version of 'Poudre Universelle Libre'? Or a different translucent setting powder?


----------



## Fayelin

sndypchez said:


> Came home to a surprise! My haul arrived 2 days early!!! Thx for recommending John Poggoli, palmbeach! The sample les beiges are too cute and I'm excited to try the inimitable mascara sample
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info! Happy to see that I received some of the cream hydramax moisturizer samples! I will have to look into the le blanc line if hydramax isn't doing it for me. Is it a type of whitening skincare though?



Pretty goods! ^_^

Inimitable Intense Mascara is great, it's my favourite mascara.


----------



## 19flowers

KarlBear said:


> Has Chanel ever released a translucent version of 'Poudre Universelle Libre'? Or a different translucent setting powder?



I use Poudre Universelle Libre in Translucent 1 - love it!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Yay! I got my Les Beiges today. A 10 and a 20 woot!


----------



## Bentley1

I got my Les Beiges in #20, 30 and the Kabuki brush on Friday at Neimans. I couldn't believe they got it in stock before Nordstroms! ( i'll have to send back my shipment to Chanel.com when it finally arrives)

The SA also gave me the mini samples in #10 and 40, they are so tiny and cute.

I have to say, the scent of the powder is a little much for me.  But it goes away after a few minutes, so I can live with it.


----------



## milhouse13

sndypchez said:


> Thanks for the info! Happy to see that I received some of the cream hydramax moisturizer samples! I will have to look into the le blanc line if hydramax isn't doing it for me. *Is it a type of whitening skincare though?*



It helps with hyper pigmentation and uneven skin tone/discolorations....I wouldn't say it's "whitening" though.  I'm inclined to say I like it better than Sublimage for how soft it leaves my skin!  Definitely worth trying!


----------



## Miss X

My first post here, just want to share the new skincare I picked up..

Has anyone tried/is using them? I caved and bought them all but havent gotten round to using them. Am trying to clear off more skincare jars on my vanity first 

Any reviews would be appreciated (:


----------



## 19flowers

Miss X said:


> My first post here, just want to share the new skincare I picked up..
> 
> Has anyone tried/is using them? I caved and bought them all but havent gotten round to using them. Am trying to clear off more skincare jars on my vanity first
> 
> Any reviews would be appreciated (:



I'm using them -- this is my 9th week using them, I think.     LOVE this new skincare -- the pores on my nose are getting much, much smaller, my skin feels great and it looks more radiant.


----------



## JA_UK

Miss X said:


> My first post here, just want to share the new skincare I picked up..
> 
> Has anyone tried/is using them? I caved and bought them all but havent gotten round to using them. Am trying to clear off more skincare jars on my vanity first
> 
> Any reviews would be appreciated (:



I've been using these for the past two weeks and I am happy with the results thus far. I was already using the hydramax serum and cream and these have complemented them nicely. The weekend serum is my fav although if wearing it before you go out you should really apply a sunscreens to your face because of the way it works you may burn.:o


----------



## seahorseinstripes

do you girls with the les beiges powder put it as the only powder or over another powder?
for now i'm still using it over my sk-II cellumination pancake or the loose powder


----------



## palmbeachpink

sndypchez said:


> How do you like the hydramax gel? Is it really moisturizing? I placed my les beiges order with john from palm beach nm and asked for some samples of hydramax. Trying to find a less expensive moisturizer. I love Tatcha's new anti aging moisturizer but at $185 for a small jar..I want to find some less expensive options. My skin has been a lot more patchy/dry this summer.





sndypchez said:


> Came home to a surprise! My haul arrived 2 days early!!! Thx for recommending John Poggoli, palmbeach! The sample les beiges are too cute and I'm excited to try the inimitable mascara sample
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info! Happy to see that I received some of the cream hydramax moisturizer samples! I will have to look into the le blanc line if hydramax isn't doing it for me. Is it a type of whitening skincare though?



great pic! do you love LesB? try this bobbi brown cream, $55 and it's great for dry patches and it's really good!! 

Bobbi Brown
Vitamin Enriched Face Base

Rich in feel, but never greasy, this advanced moisturizer for face, with shea butter, instantly hydrates, softens, and cushions skin. Carrot extract and vitamin A complex help minimize the look of fine lines and wrinkles. Vitamins C and E help protect against environmental damage. Grapefruit and geranium fragrances leave a light, uplifting scent on skin. This hydrating, yet oil-free formula is ideal for all skin types. With daily use, skin looks and feels its best. 1.7-ounce jar.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Bobbi...leProductAds&ci_sku=prod7401127sku&ci_gpa=pla


----------



## palmbeachpink

honey on boost said:


> How did I miss this thread for so long?? I wish I would have found it earlier, I would have ordered my Les Beiges #20, brush, affinite from WPB NM to get the samples  I'm so in love with the powder and the SMELL! I'm wanting to go back for #10 & #40 for highlight and contouring.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they are going to be at Chanel boutiques and Macy's (Black Friday for Macy's).



thanks for info - calling my local C boutique soon to be put on list! think i need the polish but with the holiday polish set coming i am so torn! i like pastels on nails but love all colors for pedis! thinking the massive holiday nail set is just too dark for me!!


----------



## sndypchez

palmbeachpink said:


> great pic! do you love LesB? try this bobbi brown cream, $55 and it's great for dry patches and it's really good!!
> 
> Bobbi Brown
> Vitamin Enriched Face Base
> 
> Rich in feel, but never greasy, this advanced moisturizer for face, with shea butter, instantly hydrates, softens, and cushions skin. Carrot extract and vitamin A complex help minimize the look of fine lines and wrinkles. Vitamins C and E help protect against environmental damage. Grapefruit and geranium fragrances leave a light, uplifting scent on skin. This hydrating, yet oil-free formula is ideal for all skin types. With daily use, skin looks and feels its best. 1.7-ounce jar.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Bobbi...leProductAds&ci_sku=prod7401127sku&ci_gpa=pla



Loving the les beiges! I really like the soft scent and it gives off a nice glow!

The bobbi brown moisturizer is a great price point! I will also look into that one. I started using the hydrabeauty samples I received but i'm starting to feel a bit of tightness from my dry skin just a few hours after putting it on.


----------



## palmbeachpink

sndypchez said:


> Loving the les beiges! I really like the soft scent and it gives off a nice glow!
> 
> The bobbi brown moisturizer is a great price point! I will also look into that one. I started using the hydrabeauty samples I received but i'm starting to feel a bit of tightness from my dry skin just a few hours after putting it on.



I have both creams and even though I &#10084; chanel - Bobbi Brown wins on the cream! also the bobbi brown website does 20% off I think twice a year?!? so it can be even less and it's great! 

also, I've never noticed a scent, it says below it has one but I don't think it's noticeable!! 

HTH


----------



## palmbeachpink

seahorseinstripes said:


> do you girls with the les beiges powder put it as the only powder or over another powder?
> for now i'm still using it over my sk-II cellumination pancake or the loose powder



for the summer I am putting it on last as my only powder - I wear C soleil make up base under and it looks great together, then I put on a cream blush and I'm good to go!! it's great for a quick day look!


----------



## Miss X

19flowers said:


> I'm using them -- this is my 9th week using them, I think.     LOVE this new skincare -- the pores on my nose are getting much, much smaller, my skin feels great and it looks more radiant.



Wow! Great to know the results are long-lasting and not just on initial application. If you dont mind me asking, what skintype do you have? Normal/Combi.. and is it sensitive at all?



JA_UK said:


> I've been using these for the past two weeks and I am happy with the results thus far. I was already using the hydramax serum and cream and these have complemented them nicely. The weekend serum is my fav although if wearing it before you go out you should really apply a sunscreens to your face because of the way it works you may burn.:o



Thanks for the tip! I will be sure to apply sunscreen. The BA mentioned that I wouldnt need a moisturizer with the Le Weekend, did you top up with one? Oh and the Hydramax range smells soooo good, I am using the moisturizer as well!


----------



## Laura_allyson

sndypchez said:


> Loving the les beiges! I really like the soft scent and it gives off a nice glow!
> 
> The bobbi brown moisturizer is a great price point! I will also look into that one. I started using the hydrabeauty samples I received but i'm starting to feel a bit of tightness from my dry skin just a few hours after putting it on.



Oh that sucks that the hydra beauty line didn't work out for you. You should try the hydra serum to help with the hydration. Try also a milder cleanser and toner maybe that's what drying your skin.


----------



## sndypchez

Laura_allyson said:


> Oh that sucks that the hydra beauty line didn't work out for you. You should try the hydra serum to help with the hydration. Try also a milder cleanser and toner maybe that's what drying your skin.



Ugh my skin has always been relatively low maintenance but this year it has just been really dry. 

I tried the hydra with the serum and no dice . Maybe the tatcha moisturizer I was using spoiled my skin and it wants nothing else. If the next few I have on my list to try don't work out I guess I will have to throw in the towel and fork up the money for their moisturizer. Booooooo.


----------



## silviap90

Just bought the Mystere quad  it's so beautiful......although I'm on a ban now on buying anymore Chanel make up......my collection is FRIGHTENING. I should probably take a picture and show you guys the excessive hoarding. You guys would probably puke.


----------



## palmbeachpink

Laura_allyson said:


> Oh that sucks that the hydra beauty line didn't work out for you. You should try the hydra serum to help with the hydration. Try also a milder cleanser and toner maybe that's what drying your skin.



I like it ok but I think b/c I did not do the whole line - the serum and everything I prob did not get the full benefits! I do use the C blue colored toner (only one that has no alcohol) and love that!! I also liked the spray mist but def priced way too high! 

btw, I rec'd a 10% off anything from neiman's online only, check your emails!! it works on everything including beauty! it is tied to your email so there is no code or I would post!! may do the Tom Ford Brushes but after tax it comes out almost same as just ordering from bergdorfs, no tax for me - prob better to use on large purchase but not much else I need now and it expires in a few weeks!! 

also neiman's is def doing a beauty tote event beginning of September - not sure yet what it looks like but keep in mind! I am sure the C counter will do a nice gift, I'll try to get scoop soon as ill be moving, very close to my home now but still will be crazy busy!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

silviap90 said:


> Just bought the Mystere quad  it's so beautiful......although I'm on a ban now on buying anymore Chanel make up......my collection is FRIGHTENING. I should probably take a picture and show you guys the excessive hoarding. You guys would probably puke.



please post pictures!! we love the hoarding + love seeing pics!! &#10084;

heard great things about that quad! I'm sure you will use it often!


----------



## sndypchez

palmbeachpink said:


> please post pictures!! we love the hoarding + love seeing pics!! &#10084;
> 
> heard great things about that quad! I'm sure you will use it often!



+1 post a pic please!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

palmbeachpink said:


> please post pictures!! we love the hoarding + love seeing pics!! &#10084;
> 
> heard great things about that quad! I'm sure you will use it often!



I would love to see pics of people's collections of makeup - Chanel, Dior, YSL, I don't care. I want to see it all, lol.


----------



## Amaryllix

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I would love to see pics of people's collections of makeup - Chanel, Dior, YSL, I don't care. I want to see it all, lol.



I'm not sure if mine would fit into a frame. LOL


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Amaryllix said:


> I'm not sure if mine would fit into a frame. LOL



OMG . I am fainting at the thought of a makeup collection so vast it would not fit into frame.


----------



## Miss X

silviap90 said:


> Just bought the Mystere quad  it's so beautiful......although I'm on a ban now on buying anymore Chanel make up......my collection is FRIGHTENING. I should probably take a picture and show you guys the excessive hoarding. You guys would probably puke.


Please share!!


----------



## milksway25

silviap90 said:


> Just bought the Mystere quad  it's so beautiful......although I'm on a ban now on buying anymore Chanel make up......my collection is FRIGHTENING. I should probably take a picture and show you guys the excessive hoarding. You guys would probably puke.


yes pls do post a pic hehe


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> I like it ok but I think b/c I did not do the whole line - the serum and everything I prob did not get the full benefits! I do use the C blue colored toner (only one that has no alcohol) and love that!! I also liked the spray mist but def priced way too high!
> 
> btw, I rec'd a 10% off anything from neiman's online only, check your emails!! it works on everything including beauty! it is tied to your email so there is no code or I would post!! may do the Tom Ford Brushes but after tax it comes out almost same as just ordering from bergdorfs, no tax for me - prob better to use on large purchase but not much else I need now and it expires in a few weeks!!
> 
> also neiman's is def doing a beauty tote event beginning of September - not sure yet what it looks like but keep in mind! I am sure the C counter will do a nice gift, I'll try to get scoop soon as ill be moving, very close to my home now but still will be crazy busy!!



thanks for always looking out for us my C sis...:giggles: with the free goodies and discounts. i dont have that extra 10% off maybe its only with the account holders?


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> thanks for always looking out for us my C sis...:giggles: with the free goodies and discounts. i dont have that extra 10% off maybe its only with the account holders?



it is a generic email and nothing about being a NM card holder, it was sent on july 24th, i just saw it - subject is: 10% off your SHOPPING BAG - the promo code is SHOPBAG then it says:

Please note: Once the promo code is entered, a pop-up will appear in which you must enter the email address at which you received this offer. This exclusive promotional offer is to be used one time only for the intended recipient and is non-transferable. Offer expires August 23, 2013

I have never, ever gotten a discount from NM.com!! first time!! try code and see what happens but i think it is tied to the email it was sent to! i did not realize until now that there was a promo code to put in btw!


----------



## Fran0421

Hi girls! 

Just a quick question, I recently bought the face highlighter pen and I was a bit spectical about buying it because i wanted a concealer and the sales lady told me it would work because I don't have prominent dark circles. However, I also have the YSL touche eclat. Did you find it performed as a concealer or it's just strictly a highlighter.


----------



## MissChiara

Fran0421 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Just a quick question, I recently bought the face highlighter pen and I was a bit spectical about buying it because i wanted a concealer and the sales lady told me it would work because I don't have prominent dark circles. However, I also have the YSL touche eclat. Did you find it performed as a concealer or it's just strictly a highlighter.



Hi!
This is only my opinion...
I had the ysl touche eclat and now I use Chanel eclat lumiere pen.
I think it is better than ysl.
Yes it's light coverage,but it works great if you don't have big imperfections and you just want to refresh your skin!
I personally think it's a great product!


----------



## Fran0421

Thank you for the reply Chiara  do you think it's better than YSL because it provides slight coverage? 



MissChiara said:


> Hi!
> This is only my opinion...
> I had the ysl touche eclat and now I use Chanel eclat lumiere pen.
> I think it is better than ysl.
> Yes it's light coverage,but it works great if you don't have big imperfections and you just want to refresh your skin!
> I personally think it's a great product!


----------



## MissChiara

Fran0421 said:


> Thank you for the reply Chiara  do you think it's better than YSL because it provides slight coverage?



Yes,and also because,on me,the  Chanel One lasts more time!


----------



## dakotacheryl

I just placed my Les Beige order with Ami...what a delightful lady!

So, I have my Les Beige in #20, the Kabuki brush, a Rouge Allure in Captivante, and the nail polish in Mystere heading my way along with the bag of goodies. Ami said she's had loads of calls from our forum!

Can't wait to play with my goodies next week.


----------



## Lushi

Please help! I can't decide which one to purchase,medium boy or this seasonal piece.


----------



## dotnative

Lushi said:


> Please help! I can't decide which one to purchase,medium boy or this seasonal piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2287766
> View attachment 2287767


You may want to post in the Chanel forum (not the beauty bar). You will get a lot more replies. 
BTW: I like the classic one best. HTHS


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Just came back from Chanel counter in Nordstrom & thought I'd share


----------



## Fayelin

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Just came back from Chanel counter in Nordstrom & thought I'd share



Nice goods! 
Cute card! ^_^


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fran0421 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Just a quick question, I recently bought the face highlighter pen and I was a bit spectical about buying it because i wanted a concealer and the sales lady told me it would work because I don't have prominent dark circles. However, I also have the YSL touche eclat. Did you find it performed as a concealer or it's just strictly a highlighter.


 

   As a highlighter it works better for me as a concealer I use by terry


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> it is a generic email and nothing about being a NM card holder, it was sent on july 24th, i just saw it - subject is: 10% off your SHOPPING BAG - the promo code is SHOPBAG then it says:
> 
> Please note: Once the promo code is entered, a pop-up will appear in which you must enter the email address at which you received this offer. This exclusive promotional offer is to be used one time only for the intended recipient and is non-transferable. Offer expires August 23, 2013
> 
> I have never, ever gotten a discount from NM.com!! first time!! try code and see what happens but i think it is tied to the email it was sent to! i did not realize until now that there was a promo code to put in btw!


yes i tried it with my email but it didnt work. would have love to get a discount on my tf's... lolz


----------



## milksway25

Lushi said:


> Please help! I can't decide which one to purchase,medium boy or this seasonal piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2287766
> View attachment 2287767



love d boy bag with classic quilt...


----------



## Suku

My US cream blush order arrived this morning: Fantastic, Affinité and Présage.  

I'm very pale and had been a little wary about Fantastic (but couldn't resist!)  However, it is so incredibly easy to use a tiny amount and build up gradually, if you wish.  Very impressed so far.

I'll likely end up also buying Révélation and Inspiration before too long.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Fayelin said:


> Nice goods!
> Cute card! ^_^



Haha... Thank you!


----------



## Amaryllix

Suku said:


> My US cream blush order arrived this morning: Fantastic, Affinité and Présage.
> 
> I'm very pale and had been a little wary about Fantastic (but couldn't resist!)  However, it is so incredibly easy to use a tiny amount and build up gradually, if you wish.  Very impressed so far.
> 
> I'll likely end up also buying Révélation and Inspiration before too long.



I got the exact same blushes as you! Yay! I'm also very pale. I lovvvveee the blushes and will indulge in the others at some point as well. So easy to use and blends effortlessly!


----------



## Suku

Amaryllix said:


> I got the exact same blushes as you! Yay! I'm also very pale. I lovvvveee the blushes and will indulge in the others at some point as well. So easy to use and blends effortlessly!


 
I was amazed by just how easy they are to wear.  Glad you love them too!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

How is it easy? I've never used cream blush before so I am clueless about application


----------



## Amaryllix

Alex Spoils Me said:


> How is it easy? I've never used cream blush before so I am clueless about application



I apply with clean fingers, use very little and dot the product twice or three times along where I normally apply blush. Then blend, and adjust as necessary. Takes all of 30 seconds!


----------



## Suku

Alex Spoils Me said:


> How is it easy? I've never used cream blush before so I am clueless about application


 
Amaryllix is right.  I also use a densely bristled cream foundation brush and take the tiniest dab of the blush and it just blends pretty effortlessly into my cheeks in seconds.

With the darker colours especially, it's best to use just a tiny amount as you can always build up the colour if you want more.


----------



## Laura_allyson

To all canadian Chanel lovers here, finally The Bay counters have the fall collection out already. I went and got my cream blush today


----------



## silviap90

As requested by you guys. Sorry for the bad picture quality ...was taken on my iphone

I have too many things!!!!!


----------



## JA_UK

Nice collection!!  I know what you mean about too many things but I always manage to find space Lol!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

silviap90 said:


> As requested by you guys. Sorry for the bad picture quality ...was taken on my iphone
> 
> I have too many things!!!!!



your collection is beautiful! thanks for posting pic! i was just coming here to ask anyone if they have the chanel hong kong quint in pearl river and i think i see it! do you like it?


----------



## Laura_allyson

Here's mine! 




1st drawer: My Les Beiges, blushes and highlighter




2nd drawer: My eye shadows




3rd drawer: more eye shadows lol




4th: Lipsticks and gloss




5th: Extras that doesn't fit from 1-4 draw (concealer, mascaras, hand and body cream samples)




6th: nail polishes




7th: my sample drawer lol


----------



## MyDogTink

I envy how organized you are! Does Les Beiges take the place of foundation? I bought it yesterday but can't see how I wear that in place of foundation.


----------



## palmbeachpink

amazing collection too! you are so organized! 

just LOVE chanel!!

is that a muji case?? 



Laura_allyson said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> View attachment 2294107
> 
> 
> 1st drawer: My Les Beiges, blushes and highlighter
> 
> View attachment 2294113
> 
> 
> 2nd drawer: My eye shadows
> 
> View attachment 2294119
> 
> 
> 3rd drawer: more eye shadows lol
> 
> View attachment 2294123
> 
> 
> 4th: Lipsticks and gloss
> 
> View attachment 2294125
> 
> 
> 5th: Extras that doesn't fit from 1-4 draw (concealer, mascaras, hand and body cream samples)
> 
> View attachment 2294130
> 
> 
> 6th: nail polishes
> 
> View attachment 2294133
> 
> 
> 7th: my sample drawer lol
> 
> View attachment 2294136


----------



## JA_UK

Laura your a girl after my own heart!!  I love those muji drawers aren't they just genius?? Here's my collection I'm gonna have to do an album to show content


----------



## palmbeachpink

MyDogTink said:


> I envy how organized you are! Does Les Beiges take the place of foundation? I bought it yesterday but can't see how I wear that in place of foundation.



i don't think so as it is way, way too sheer BUT some days i just wear it with a lippie and cream blush and it does melt into the face in a good way but in no way does it provide coverage like a foundation would


----------



## palmbeachpink

JA_UK said:


> Laura your a girl after my own heart!!  I love those muji drawers aren't they just genius?? Here's my collection I'm gonna have to do an album to show content



what a perfect time to visit the TPF Chanel thread!?!? You girls are killing me with happiness! love it all!!


----------



## MyDogTink

palmbeachpink said:


> i don't think so as it is way, way too sheer BUT some days i just wear it with a lippie and cream blush and it does melt into the face in a good way but in no way does it provide coverage like a foundation would



Thank you!


----------



## Laura_allyson

Here's more 










My skin care


----------



## Laura_allyson

silviap90 said:


> As requested by you guys. Sorry for the bad picture quality ...was taken on my iphone
> 
> I have too many things!!!!!



Great collection! I love it!


----------



## Laura_allyson

MyDogTink said:


> I envy how organized you are! Does Les Beiges take the place of foundation? I bought it yesterday but can't see how I wear that in place of foundation.



I used my first Les Beiges as a foundation by itself only as I don't really need much coverage anyway. With the primer it lasted 6-8 hrs on my face. The problem is u have to use a lot of the powder so mine got used up quickly (less than 3 months) so when I bought my 2nd one, I use it now as a setting powder. Right now I am using 2 colors- 20 for setting and 40 as bronzer.


----------



## Laura_allyson

JA_UK said:


> Laura your a girl after my own heart!!  I love those muji drawers aren't they just genius?? Here's my collection I'm gonna have to do an album to show content



Yay my muji twin lol *high five* I loooove how it looks on my counter. When I first got it, I would always hang out in my powder room and just stare at my collection lol It's great that you have a big counter, i only have one tiny room so I have to keep myself from buying another drawer coz I don't know where I'll put it lol


----------



## Laura_allyson

palmbeachpink said:


> what a perfect time to visit the TPF Chanel thread!?!? You girls are killing me with happiness! love it all!!



Thanks palmbeach  I don't really post my stuff here in tpf, i just usually read when looking for reviews for ones I'm thinking of getting. I'm used to my family and friends raising eye brows everytime I show them my collection (lol) but since we all share the same addiction, might as well show mine here teehee


----------



## JA_UK

Yea you should Laura my friends are the same but who cares your collection is giving me life!!  I will try and post more pics tomorrow


----------



## silviap90

palmbeachpink said:


> your collection is beautiful! thanks for posting pic! i was just coming here to ask anyone if they have the chanel hong kong quint in pearl river and i think i see it! do you like it?



I love it! The texture is buttery smooth and is very much like the texture of the US quads which are better I hear. I live in Australia and they only have the baked quads and once in a while a special edition comes through (like the pearl quad) =(. But yes, definitely go for it if you're thinking of getting it =D


----------



## silviap90

laura_allyson said:


> here's mine!
> 
> View attachment 2294107
> 
> 
> 1st drawer: My les beiges, blushes and highlighter
> 
> View attachment 2294113
> 
> 
> 2nd drawer: My eye shadows
> 
> View attachment 2294119
> 
> 
> 3rd drawer: More eye shadows lol
> 
> View attachment 2294123
> 
> 
> 4th: Lipsticks and gloss
> 
> View attachment 2294125
> 
> 
> 5th: Extras that doesn't fit from 1-4 draw (concealer, mascaras, hand and body cream samples)
> 
> View attachment 2294130
> 
> 
> 6th: Nail polishes
> 
> View attachment 2294133
> 
> 
> 7th: My sample drawer lol
> 
> View attachment 2294136


amazing


----------



## silviap90

Loving all these collection pics  Finally I can geek out over chanel make up/any make up really with people who don't think I'm nuts


----------



## silviap90

JA_UK said:


> Laura your a girl after my own heart!!  I love those muji drawers aren't they just genius?? Here's my collection I'm gonna have to do an album to show content



Yes yes yes! Please show content!


----------



## milksway25

wow love d collection pics.... keep it coming guys! (drooling)


----------



## Miss X

silviap90 said:


> As requested by you guys. Sorry for the bad picture quality ...was taken on my iphone
> 
> I have too many things!!!!!



Woww so many eye shadow palettes!!! 



Laura_allyson said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> [



 You are so organized!! And I like how almost everything is from Chanel!

Thanks for the pictures ladies.. please keep them coming! I love seeing how everyone stores their things. Gives me ideas on how to tidy up ;D


----------



## Suku

Great collections and I love those Muji draws.  All of my stuff is kept in shoe boxes and any nice Sephora or Harrods boxes I get.

I might have a go at photographing my collection, although I'm another who'll likely need a whole album for all of it!


----------



## Yogirl

Laura_allyson said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> View attachment 2294107
> 
> 
> 1st drawer: My Les Beiges, blushes and highlighter
> 
> View attachment 2294113
> 
> 
> 2nd drawer: My eye shadows
> 
> View attachment 2294119
> 
> 
> 3rd drawer: more eye shadows lol
> 
> View attachment 2294123
> 
> 
> 4th: Lipsticks and gloss
> 
> View attachment 2294125
> 
> 
> 5th: Extras that doesn't fit from 1-4 draw (concealer, mascaras, hand and body cream samples)
> 
> View attachment 2294130
> 
> 
> 6th: nail polishes
> 
> View attachment 2294133
> 
> 
> 7th: my sample drawer lol
> 
> View attachment 2294136



Neat and tidy, wonderful!


----------



## palmbeachpink

silviap90 said:


> I love it! The texture is buttery smooth and is very much like the texture of the US quads which are better I hear. I live in Australia and they only have the baked quads and once in a while a special edition comes through (like the pearl quad) =(. But yes, definitely go for it if you're thinking of getting it =D



def going to get it! thanks!! where in AU are you? my profile pic is from the haymen islands  will ask at C boutique for it if not than c.com! check out this link, this blogger looks STUNNING with it on (although it would take me all day to use all of those items on face!! hah! my m/u routine is quite easy breezy) 

http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/peachy-fotd-with-chanel-pearl-river-eye-shadow-palette/


----------



## silviap90

palmbeachpink said:


> def going to get it! thanks!! where in AU are you? my profile pic is from the haymen islands  will ask at C boutique for it if not than c.com! check out this link, this blogger looks STUNNING with it on (although it would take me all day to use all of those items on face!! hah! my m/u routine is quite easy breezy)
> 
> http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/peachy-fotd-with-chanel-pearl-river-eye-shadow-palette/



I'm from Brisbane =D are you from Australia as well? I love front row beauty.....in fact...she really is the impetus for a lot of my luxury purchases


----------



## dotnative

Anyone try the 3 new serums from Chanel: Le Jour, La Nuit and Le Weekend?

Thoughts?


----------



## 19flowers

dotnative said:


> Anyone try the 3 new serums from Chanel: Le Jour, La Nuit and Le Weekend?
> 
> Thoughts?



love them -- been using all three for ten weeks now and seeing nice improvement in my skin


----------



## milksway25

i have only tried d weekend one and i like it so far to replace my regular moisturizers( hydrabeauty gel in d am or hydra mist and sublimage fluid at pm) 1x a week only


----------



## Amaryllix

dotnative said:


> Anyone try the 3 new serums from Chanel: Le Jour, La Nuit and Le Weekend?
> 
> Thoughts?



I've gone through two sets of those tubed samples... I loved Le Jour and Le Weekend but La Nuit was a Meh to me. I don't think it really did anything exciting beyond any other night cream. I think La Nuit was the most fragranced as well.  Once I get through the rest of my assorted samples, I can see myself buying Le Jour and Le Weekend.


----------



## Lady Stardust

dotnative said:


> Anyone try the 3 new serums from Chanel: Le Jour, La Nuit and Le Weekend?
> 
> Thoughts?



Le Weekend is a little too much for my oily skin, but Le Jour is really nice!  I actually used it on the flight back home from vacation last week to keep my skin hydrated (I always get gross micro-breakouts after flights if I don't really hydrate) and I had no skin issues, it kept it in great condition


----------



## misstrine85

Any recs on the CC cream?


----------



## Suku

misstrine85 said:


> Any recs on the CC cream?


 
I'll be going in to try out (and buy!) the Superstition Collection tomorrow, misstrine.  They should also have the CC cream then and I'll be asking about it.  I can report back on it for you.


----------



## misstrine85

Suku said:


> I'll be going in to try out (and buy!) the Superstition Collection tomorrow, misstrine.  They should also have the CC cream then and I'll be asking about it.  I can report back on it for you.



Thank you, I appriciate it


----------



## MyDogTink

Laura_allyson said:


> I used my first Les Beiges as a foundation by itself only as I don't really need much coverage anyway. With the primer it lasted 6-8 hrs on my face. The problem is u have to use a lot of the powder so mine got used up quickly (less than 3 months) so when I bought my 2nd one, I use it now as a setting powder. Right now I am using 2 colors- 20 for setting and 40 as bronzer.



The make-up artist at the Chanel counter in Saks put it on me as a foundation but she used a primer so that may make the difference. I went to use it as a foundation the other day and ended up using liquid foundation with the Les Beiges to set it.


----------



## misstrine85

I ended up getting Les Beiges in 10 instead of the BB cream. The BB was way to dark for me in 20, even though I have white a tan now (compared to my usual white self). Can't wait to start playing with Les Beiges, it felt so luxurious in the store.


----------



## misstrine85

A week ago I also got the Papiltante lipstick. I love red-ish lips, but feel that Pirate is so red-red on me in the summer, so Papiltante is perfect cos it's a raspberry red.


----------



## Suku

misstrine85 said:


> I ended up getting Les Beiges in 10 instead of the BB cream. The BB was way to dark for me in 20, even though I have white a tan now (compared to my usual white self). Can't wait to start playing with Les Beiges, it felt so luxurious in the store.


 
I love the CC Cream, misstrine!  I found it rather similar to the Clinique CC Cream, which I also really like.  The coverage is decent and it evens out imperfections, whilst still looking natural on the skin.  It wasn't shiny and felt comfortable.  My skin is pretty dry and I think I should be able to wear this in summer without any moisturiser.  The colour was also good on my fairly pale complexion (I use Aqua Vitalumière 20 in summer).

I could have easily worn it on its own, but the SA popped some Vitalumière Aqua over the top and then set it with a tiny amount of Les Beiges.  I shall probably buy it once my Clinique CC Cream is about to run out and give it a full comparison.

The new UV Essentiel seemed pretty easy to wear too: not too shiny, especially with a little foundation or powder on top, plus the white cast faded away nicely.

I was blown away by the Superstition Collection and ended up buying:

Rouge Cocos in Icone and Mystique
Ombre Essentiels in Gri-Gri and Hasard
Stylo Yeux Waterprood in Khaki Précieux
Le Volume Mascara in Khaki Bronze
Le Vernis in Alchimie and Mysterious
I already had the Mystère Quad and Le Blush in Fantastic, Présage and Affinité.

Plus I bought Le Crayon Yeux in Blue Jean as the SA used that to line my eyes and it went beautifully with Gri-Gri, Hasard, Khaki Précieux and Khaki Bronze (I have mixed eye colours so they brought out the brown and the blue).

I've also got some samples of the 3 new skincare products to try.


----------



## misstrine85

It sound perfect for you  do you know which color you are in MAC? I have never tried Chanel foundations. I'm a NW15 normally and a NW20 when I have a tan (now). But still I needed the Les Beiges in 10, the 20 was way to dark on me.

And now I'm confusing myself. Is there borh a Chanel BB and CC? Or only one of them? 

I actually got a sample of the Clinique CC today, it felt really nice and I like that it's unperfumed. I have really sensitive skin and rosacea. 

Speaking of perfume, I got a miniature of the Jersey perfume and 'm head over heels in love with it. Unfortuntely it's only for sale in one departmentstore in Denmark. Fortinately that's the chain of departmentstores I willl start working at next month. So I hope I also get discount at the one which has it


----------



## Suku

And some news!

Firstly, I saw Rouge Moiré worn and I think it's absolutely beautiful.  It reminds me of a dusky pink version of Malice.  I'll definitely be buying it.

Secondly, although I didn't see it, the Chanel supervisor described the Mascara Gel Irisé as being bronzey metallic, but not in a blingy, OTT way.  It is noticeable on the lashes but not opaque and is supposed to be used on the tips.  She says it looks absolutely amazing on.

In the UK, the Moiré Le Rouge Collection will be coming out on 27th September and the Christmas Nuit Infinie Collection will be here on 24th November.


----------



## Suku

misstrine85 said:


> It sound perfect for you  do you know which color you are in MAC? I have never tried Chanel foundations. I'm a NW15 normally and a NW20 when I have a tan (now). But still I needed the Les Beiges in 10, the 20 was way to dark on me.
> 
> And now I'm confusing myself. Is there borh a Chanel BB and CC? Or only one of them?
> 
> I actually got a sample of the Clinique CC today, it felt really nice and I like that it's unperfumed. I have really sensitive skin and rosacea.
> 
> Speaking of perfume, I got a miniature of the Jersey perfume and 'm head over heels in love with it. Unfortuntely it's only for sale in one departmentstore in Denmark. Fortinately that's the chain of departmentstores I willl start working at next month. So I hope I also get discount at the one which has it


 
I don't use MAC, misstrine, so don't know what colour match I'd be there, I'm afraid.  I bought both 10 and 20 in Les Beiges as the 20 is fine in the summer for me but too dark for the winter.   Aren't they just such a fabulous texture and look on the skin, though!  

As far as I know, there's only a CC cream for Chanel.  It's so easy to get all of these double-lettered names mixed up with who makes what - I do it all the time.  

You are going to have such an amazing time in your new job.  I also think that a SA who is really, genuinely interested and enthusiastic about the products they sell is likely to do well.  You'll be great at it!


----------



## misstrine85

Suku said:


> And some news!
> 
> Firstly, I saw Rouge Moiré worn and I think it's absolutely beautiful.  It reminds me of a dusky pink version of Malice.  I'll definitely be buying it.
> 
> Secondly, although I didn't see it, the Chanel supervisor described the Mascara Gel Irisé as being bronzey metallic, but not in a blingy, OTT way.  It is noticeable on the lashes but not opaque and is supposed to be used on the tips.  She says it looks absolutely amazing on.
> 
> In the UK, the Moiré Le Rouge Collection will be coming out on 27th September and the Christmas Nuit Infinie Collection will be here on 24th November.



Rouge Moiré sounds amazing. I love Malice, so a more pink version would be most welcome  the other one (Rose Moiré?) reminds me of Violette, which I already have. 

I will only be getting Elixir from the fall line, don't think the others will look good with my complexion.


----------



## misstrine85

Suku said:


> I don't use MAC, misstrine, so don't know what colour match I'd be there, I'm afraid.  I bought both 10 and 20 in Les Beiges as the 20 is fine in the summer for me but too dark for the winter.   Aren't they just such a fabulous texture and look on the skin, though!
> 
> As far as I know, there's only a CC cream for Chanel.  It's so easy to get all of these double-lettered names mixed up with who makes what - I do it all the time.
> 
> You are going to have such an amazing time in your new job.  I also think that a SA who is really, genuinely interested and enthusiastic about the products they sell is likely to do well.  You'll be great at it!



I'm seriously thinking of getting the 20 for contouring. I found a place which has 10% off all Chanel cosmetics and skincare  and yes, they feel amazing o the skin, I keep touching my face all the time  

Thank you &#128536; I can't wait to start my new job. I won't be selling Chanel, but it's definitely my dream-job


----------



## Suku

I agree about Rose Moiré. I have Violette too and it doesn't suit me at all, so I'll be skipping it.

Strangely, I'm pale but seem able to pull off warmer colours. Pastels and cooler tones can look a bit bleurgh on me.

I think it's a good idea to use 20 for contouring. It should bring a nice warmth to your complexion.

When do you start your new job? Bet you're ever so excited! 

ETA:  Nuit de Russie arrived today and I'm jumping around like a mad thing with excitement myself!  None of my friends or family would understand, but I just had to tell someone and I know you lot will!


----------



## milksway25

what do u guys think about this leblanc product?.http://www.chanel.com/en_SG/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Base-LE-BLANC-129216  my sa Hilda said that she has it now at neiman topanga...i am trying to decide what to presell she will be having a gwp in sept 12 i believe but she will give me more detailed pics of d gifts once she receives it...


----------



## tracy15006

milksway25 said:


> what do u guys think about this leblanc product?.http://www.chanel.com/en_SG/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Base-LE-BLANC-129216  my sa Hilda said that she has it now at neiman topanga...i am trying to decide what to presell she will be having a gwp in sept 12 i believe but she will give me more detailed pics of d gifts once she receives it...


I saw this base at Singapore before. I wanna try it too. Btw, does Chanel release other products in this line? It seems they have powder , concealer, etc in this line
I heard NM is gonna have beauty event very soon. Please share info if you know anything. Thanks a lot ^^


----------



## JA_UK

Had a little blowout at the Covent Garden store this morning! They've had the superstition collection for a week now and I'm glad they still had the Fantastic creme blush in stock


----------



## misstrine85

JA_UK said:


> Had a little blowout at the Covent Garden store this morning! They've had the superstition collection for a week now and I'm glad they still had the Fantastic creme blush in stock
> View attachment 2298820
> 
> 
> View attachment 2298825
> 
> 
> View attachment 2298826
> 
> 
> View attachment 2298827
> 
> 
> View attachment 2298828



Wow  what's the name of the red lipstick?


----------



## JA_UK

misstrine85 said:


> Wow  what's the name of the red lipstick?



It's called Esprit


----------



## misstrine85

JA_UK said:


> It's called Esprit



Thank you  will look into that


----------



## palmbeachpink

JA_UK said:


> Had a little blowout at the Covent Garden store this morning! They've had the superstition collection for a week now and I'm glad they still had the Fantastic creme blush in stock
> View attachment 2298820
> 
> 
> View attachment 2298825
> 
> 
> View attachment 2298826
> 
> 
> View attachment 2298827
> 
> 
> View attachment 2298828



someone had a great day!! &#128512; fantastic is my fave color of all the cream blushes, you will love!! what is the Le blanc mimosa? a primer? 

enjoy and let us know what you think of goodies!! 

went to C boutique today, bought notorious + fleur de lotus but not sure they will show up on my skin so I don't know what I was thinking!?!?!  anyway, he said the whole skin care line is getting re-vamped, they will be discontinuing a bunch of products not sure which ones though as I was trying to stop kids from giving the mannequins a new look! OMG!


----------



## palmbeachpink

misstrine85 said:


> Thank you  will look into that



amazing color!! just went though beauty blogs looking up my new goodies and they were all raving about esprit!


----------



## viivz

misstrine85 said:


> Any recs on the CC cream?



Oo I've been using the CC cream for the past week and am loving it! The coverage is about the same as the Vitalumiere Aqua and because I have oily skin, I use the Les Beiges powder on top. Also, I've been breaking out in the last month and have abit of dark scarring that wouldn't go away but I noticed during this week it lightened? Not sure if it's the CC cream but it's the only thing I've changed in my routine. What kind of skin type do you have? My friend has dry skin and finds the CC cream patchy on her skin


----------



## palmbeachpink

JA_UK said:


> Had a little blowout at the Covent Garden store this morning!
> 
> View attachment 2298828



if you have a moment can you check on box if the Le Blanc has alcohol in it? thank you so, so much!!


----------



## JA_UK

palmbeachpink said:


> if you have a moment can you check on box if the Le Blanc has alcohol in it? thank you so, so much!!



It does contain alcohol 

I did have a great time in the store, I always have fun in there, they always have exclusives and LE products / GWP that have sold out elsewhere like these mini makeup purses


----------



## Laura_allyson

JA_UK said:


> Had a little blowout at the Covent Garden store this morning! They've had the superstition collection for a week now and I'm glad they still had the Fantastic creme blush in stock
> View attachment 2298820
> 
> 
> View attachment 2298825
> 
> 
> View attachment 2298826
> 
> 
> View attachment 2298827
> 
> 
> View attachment 2298828



Wow! Great haul! I love it


----------



## roveina

JA_UK said:


> It does contain alcohol
> 
> I did have a great time in the store, I always have fun in there, they always have exclusives and LE products / GWP that have sold out elsewhere like these mini makeup purses



May I know the purse price?


----------



## roveina

JA_UK said:


> Had a little blowout at the Covent Garden store this morning! They've had the superstition collection for a week now and I'm glad they still had the Fantastic creme blush in stock
> View attachment 2298820
> 
> 
> View attachment 2298825
> 
> 
> View attachment 2298826
> 
> 
> View attachment 2298827
> 
> 
> View attachment 2298828



Hi great purchase! The cammelias are the free gifts?


----------



## JA_UK

roveina said:


> May I know the purse price?



The purses are a gift with purchase, I don't know what you had to buy to get the black one but you get the red when you buy one of the 5 iconic nail polishes. I was actually enquiring about the red one for someone else and the SA came back with both and so I didn't have to make a qualifying purchase.


----------



## JA_UK

roveina said:


> Hi great purchase! The cammelias are the free gifts?



Yes they were free, they are like the white ones that are usually stuck to the boxes and bags


----------



## jen_sparro

misstrine85 said:


> Thank you  will look into that



Just wanted to say, I wore this when I had my make-up done last week at Chanel. It is a gorgeous burgundy-berry colour  I think it'd look gorgeous on you hun!


----------



## roveina

Thanks fr ur information


----------



## MahamS

Hey guys!

If any of u chanel lovers remember the rose mervielle presses powder from 2011 collection...can u recommend me something similiar to that from chanel or any other brand?


----------



## my4boys

View attachment 2303597
View attachment 2303598

I picked up le beige last week and 2 new lipsticks


----------



## Missie772

Hello all! I am new to The Purse Forum and I am new to Chanel makeup as well. I have always been the one who shops in Sephora/Ulta because they have a wide range of makeup collections and brands. I recently gotten a job promotion and decided to go to the Chanel makeup counter to celebrate with my bonus check! (I have a Chanel WOC, glasses, and sunglasses so I am not a newbie to the brand... just a newbie to the makeup).

Anyways, I was just wondering if this is how most people get treated at counters? If so, then I think I will never shop at a counter again and order stuff online or at Sephora. 

Long story short- I have done my researching by looking at blogs and swatches and reading reviews. I knew roughly what I wanted to buy and went in with a list. I picked up two quad eyeshadows (Raffinement and Mystic), a powder blush (Rose Petal), a cream blush (Revelation), and a cream eyeshadow (Illusiore). I loved my haul! She was trying to get me to buy a Les Beiges but I wasn't quite sure on that. 

Anyways, as we were checking out, I had inquired if there were any specials like gift with purchases. She gave me this look and said "This is Chanel, we do not do gift with purchases like Clinique and Estee Lauder and other brands like that. We are a high end cosmetic company." She asked for my store credit card and said that she is putting herself down as my sales associate for Chanel. (What does that mean? And I didn't like her... can I take her off?). So I asked if I could have any samples. She threw in a small Chanel No. 5 (which I do not like)- I said I rather do a younger perfume like Chance or Coco. She said this is all I have, with kind of a snotty tone. 

I am so surprised at the attitude and snottiness I got from her. Especially when I went in so happy with a new promotion and my bonus check that was cashed and bought quite a few items. I am actually tempted to return all of this makeup. (I haven't used any of it yet). I actually do not want her to make the commission on me... I don't think I am trying to be greedy or anything but I expected a little bit more from Chanel. I see people on here with cute little samples of what their sales associates got them and I am really envious. I was wondering if anyone had a sales associate in the  downtown Chicago area.. THANKS! 

PS- really sorry for the long rant on here. It was my first time at a Chanel counter and I was highly disappointed.


----------



## sndypchez

Missie772 said:


> Hello all! I am new to The Purse Forum and I am new to Chanel makeup as well. I have always been the one who shops in Sephora/Ulta because they have a wide range of makeup collections and brands. I recently gotten a job promotion and decided to go to the Chanel makeup counter to celebrate with my bonus check! (I have a Chanel WOC, glasses, and sunglasses so I am not a newbie to the brand... just a newbie to the makeup).
> 
> Anyways, I was just wondering if this is how most people get treated at counters? If so, then I think I will never shop at a counter again and order stuff online or at Sephora.
> 
> Long story short- I have done my researching by looking at blogs and swatches and reading reviews. I knew roughly what I wanted to buy and went in with a list. I picked up two quad eyeshadows (Raffinement and Mystic), a powder blush (Rose Petal), a cream blush (Revelation), and a cream eyeshadow (Illusiore). I loved my haul! She was trying to get me to buy a Les Beiges but I wasn't quite sure on that.
> 
> Anyways, as we were checking out, I had inquired if there were any specials like gift with purchases. She gave me this look and said "This is Chanel, we do not do gift with purchases like Clinique and Estee Lauder and other brands like that. We are a high end cosmetic company." She asked for my store credit card and said that she is putting herself down as my sales associate for Chanel. (What does that mean? And I didn't like her... can I take her off?). So I asked if I could have any samples. She threw in a small Chanel No. 5 (which I do not like)- I said I rather do a younger perfume like Chance or Coco. She said this is all I have, with kind of a snotty tone.
> 
> I am so surprised at the attitude and snottiness I got from her. Especially when I went in so happy with a new promotion and my bonus check that was cashed and bought quite a few items. I am actually tempted to return all of this makeup. (I haven't used any of it yet). I actually do not want her to make the commission on me... I don't think I am trying to be greedy or anything but I expected a little bit more from Chanel. I see people on here with cute little samples of what their sales associates got them and I am really envious. I was wondering if anyone had a sales associate in the  downtown Chicago area.. THANKS!
> 
> PS- really sorry for the long rant on here. It was my first time at a Chanel counter and I was highly disappointed.



Yuck. I don't get why some sa's have that kind of attitude. It's really irritating. If that were me, i'd return everything and repurchase from someone else. Since it sounds like you know what you want, try ordering from palmbeachpink's sa's at the neimans in palm beach! She posted their contact info a few pages back. I ordered some items from them and they were suuuper nice and included great samples!


----------



## alice87

It is disappointing to be treated this way.


----------



## milksway25

wow i am so sorry that happened to u. i too had d some sa's treat me like that before so now i usually just go to d same sa's that's really sweet  and always gives me a bunch of samples. for all d purchases u got she should have been sweeter to u. i would also return it and go to another sa that will make ur purchase experience alot  better... if u need an sa try calling ms palmbeach's nm sa or mine at nm topanga. pm me if u want d contact info.  


Missie772 said:


> Hello all! I am new to The Purse Forum and I am new to Chanel makeup as well. I have always been the one who shops in Sephora/Ulta because they have a wide range of makeup collections and brands. I recently gotten a job promotion and decided to go to the Chanel makeup counter to celebrate with my bonus check! (I have a Chanel WOC, glasses, and sunglasses so I am not a newbie to the brand... just a newbie to the makeup).
> 
> Anyways, I was just wondering if this is how most people get treated at counters? If so, then I think I will never shop at a counter again and order stuff online or at Sephora.
> 
> Long story short- I have done my researching by looking at blogs and swatches and reading reviews. I knew roughly what I wanted to buy and went in with a list. I picked up two quad eyeshadows (Raffinement and Mystic), a powder blush (Rose Petal), a cream blush (Revelation), and a cream eyeshadow (Illusiore). I loved my haul! She was trying to get me to buy a Les Beiges but I wasn't quite sure on that.
> 
> Anyways, as we were checking out, I had inquired if there were any specials like gift with purchases. She gave me this look and said "This is Chanel, we do not do gift with purchases like Clinique and Estee Lauder and other brands like that. We are a high end cosmetic company." She asked for my store credit card and said that she is putting herself down as my sales associate for Chanel. (What does that mean? And I didn't like her... can I take her off?). So I asked if I could have any samples. She threw in a small Chanel No. 5 (which I do not like)- I said I rather do a younger perfume like Chance or Coco. She said this is all I have, with kind of a snotty tone.
> 
> I am so surprised at the attitude and snottiness I got from her. Especially when I went in so happy with a new promotion and my bonus check that was cashed and bought quite a few items. I am actually tempted to return all of this makeup. (I haven't used any of it yet). I actually do not want her to make the commission on me... I don't think I am trying to be greedy or anything but I expected a little bit more from Chanel. I see people on here with cute little samples of what their sales associates got them and I am really envious. I was wondering if anyone had a sales associate in the  downtown Chicago area.. THANKS!
> 
> PS- really sorry for the long rant on here. It was my first time at a Chanel counter and I was highly disappointed.


----------



## Northergirl

Missie772 said:


> Hello all! I am new to The Purse Forum and I am new to Chanel makeup as well. I have always been the one who shops in Sephora/Ulta because they have a wide range of makeup collections and brands. I recently gotten a job promotion and decided to go to the Chanel makeup counter to celebrate with my bonus check! (I have a Chanel WOC, glasses, and sunglasses so I am not a newbie to the brand... just a newbie to the makeup).
> 
> Anyways, I was just wondering if this is how most people get treated at counters? If so, then I think I will never shop at a counter again and order stuff online or at Sephora.
> 
> Long story short- I have done my researching by looking at blogs and swatches and reading reviews. I knew roughly what I wanted to buy and went in with a list. I picked up two quad eyeshadows (Raffinement and Mystic), a powder blush (Rose Petal), a cream blush (Revelation), and a cream eyeshadow (Illusiore). I loved my haul! She was trying to get me to buy a Les Beiges but I wasn't quite sure on that.
> 
> Anyways, as we were checking out, I had inquired if there were any specials like gift with purchases. She gave me this look and said "This is Chanel, we do not do gift with purchases like Clinique and Estee Lauder and other brands like that. We are a high end cosmetic company." She asked for my store credit card and said that she is putting herself down as my sales associate for Chanel. (What does that mean? And I didn't like her... can I take her off?). So I asked if I could have any samples. She threw in a small Chanel No. 5 (which I do not like)- I said I rather do a younger perfume like Chance or Coco. She said this is all I have, with kind of a snotty tone.
> 
> I am so surprised at the attitude and snottiness I got from her. Especially when I went in so happy with a new promotion and my bonus check that was cashed and bought quite a few items. I am actually tempted to return all of this makeup. (I haven't used any of it yet). I actually do not want her to make the commission on me... I don't think I am trying to be greedy or anything but I expected a little bit more from Chanel. I see people on here with cute little samples of what their sales associates got them and I am really envious. I was wondering if anyone had a sales associate in the  downtown Chicago area.. THANKS!
> 
> PS- really sorry for the long rant on here. It was my first time at a Chanel counter and I was highly disappointed.



I would return everything and tell them why you're returning it. Then go somewhere else to buy your Chanel or order it on line. I spent 500.00 on Chanel products a few months ago and my SA is fantastic. She gave me tons of samples.


----------



## ilsecita

Missie772 said:


> Hello all! I am new to The Purse Forum and I am new to Chanel makeup as well. I have always been the one who shops in Sephora/Ulta because they have a wide range of makeup collections and brands. I recently gotten a job promotion and decided to go to the Chanel makeup counter to celebrate with my bonus check! (I have a Chanel WOC, glasses, and sunglasses so I am not a newbie to the brand... just a newbie to the makeup).
> 
> Anyways, I was just wondering if this is how most people get treated at counters? If so, then I think I will never shop at a counter again and order stuff online or at Sephora.
> 
> Long story short- I have done my researching by looking at blogs and swatches and reading reviews. I knew roughly what I wanted to buy and went in with a list. I picked up two quad eyeshadows (Raffinement and Mystic), a powder blush (Rose Petal), a cream blush (Revelation), and a cream eyeshadow (Illusiore). I loved my haul! She was trying to get me to buy a Les Beiges but I wasn't quite sure on that.
> 
> Anyways, as we were checking out, I had inquired if there were any specials like gift with purchases. She gave me this look and said "This is Chanel, we do not do gift with purchases like Clinique and Estee Lauder and other brands like that. We are a high end cosmetic company." She asked for my store credit card and said that she is putting herself down as my sales associate for Chanel. (What does that mean? And I didn't like her... can I take her off?). So I asked if I could have any samples. She threw in a small Chanel No. 5 (which I do not like)- I said I rather do a younger perfume like Chance or Coco. She said this is all I have, with kind of a snotty tone.
> 
> I am so surprised at the attitude and snottiness I got from her. Especially when I went in so happy with a new promotion and my bonus check that was cashed and bought quite a few items. I am actually tempted to return all of this makeup. (I haven't used any of it yet). I actually do not want her to make the commission on me... I don't think I am trying to be greedy or anything but I expected a little bit more from Chanel. I see people on here with cute little samples of what their sales associates got them and I am really envious. I was wondering if anyone had a sales associate in the  downtown Chicago area.. THANKS!
> 
> PS- really sorry for the long rant on here. It was my first time at a Chanel counter and I was highly disappointed.



I would return everything and as the tpfer above me said tell them why! I'm usually treated well at counters but once at the Dior counter the lady kept ignoring me (i look pretty young) and trying to sell to older ladies (who ended up not buying anything). Then when she finally got to me she made it seem like she was doing me a favor until she realized I was gonna spend over $500. However I went back that weekend, returned everything and talked to the manager. Trust me, she doesn't deserve your commission or to be "your" Chanel SA. They need to learn certain attitudes are completely unacceptable.


----------



## Missie772

sndypchez said:


> Yuck. I don't get why some sa's have that kind of attitude. It's really irritating. If that were me, i'd return everything and repurchase from someone else. Since it sounds like you know what you want, try ordering from palmbeachpink's sa's at the neimans in palm beach! She posted their contact info a few pages back. I ordered some items from them and they were suuuper nice and included great samples!


I found the contact information. Thanks!!!


----------



## Missie772

ilsecita said:


> I would return everything and as the tpfer above me said tell them why! I'm usually treated well at counters but once at the Dior counter the lady kept ignoring me (i look pretty young) and trying to sell to older ladies (who ended up not buying anything). Then when she finally got to me she made it seem like she was doing me a favor until she realized I was gonna spend over $500. However I went back that weekend, returned everything and talked to the manager. Trust me, she doesn't deserve your commission or to be "your" Chanel SA. They need to learn certain attitudes are completely unacceptable.


I think I may do that... I feel bad for returning the items, but I honestly do not feel like she deserved the commission from me. I am bad with confrontation... lol. I felt like she just looked at me like I was a younger person and wasn't going to buy much either. Even so, she doesn't know me, know my financial situation, or the fact that I love makeup and I spend the majority of my money on makeup and skin care. 

What did the manager say when you went back to return everything from Dior?


----------



## ilsecita

Missie772 said:


> I think I may do that... I feel bad for returning the items, but I honestly do not feel like she deserved the commission from me. I am bad with confrontation... lol. I felt like she just looked at me like I was a younger person and wasn't going to buy much either. Even so, she doesn't know me, know my financial situation, or the fact that I love makeup and I spend the majority of my money on makeup and skin care.
> 
> What did the manager say when you went back to return everything from Dior?



She apologized profusely, tracked down her manager (the cosmetics department manager) so she could talk to me. The cosmetics department manager offered to have one of their "top beauty stylists" assist me. I think those dont work for any brands so they know from everyone. She also offered to compliment my Dior purchase. As nice as she was being I didn't take her up on her offer and ended up returning everything and rebuying with my usual NM SA. (This whole thing happened at Nordstrom)


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> *****************



if anyone is planning on making a large order! 

BG is offering a gift card $100 for $500, $225 for $750, $300 for $1000.....with code GCAUG

then they also honored the NM discount of 10% with code SHOPBAG that i posted a few weeks ago, i just called after i placed my online order and she adjusted price + took away shipping fees as they are having a glitch - shipping code is BG2DAY

you can use this on anything on BG not just m/u - i got the TF make up brushes + some blush! i was so torn about the C brushes but after trying them both there was no comparison!

of course i wait until last minute but saved 36% (no tax!)......codes expire tomm, the 23rd

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com



btw, the BG beauty event is sept 22 and not as good as it is $75 0ff $500 and $200 0ff $1000 but they will also have GWP's


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> if anyone is planning on making a large order!
> 
> BG is offering a gift card $100 for $500, $225 for $750, $300 for $1000.....with code GCAUG
> 
> then they also honored the NM discount of 10% with code SHOPBAG that i posted a few weeks ago, i just called after i placed my online order and she adjusted price + took away shipping fees as they are having a glitch - shipping code is BG2DAY
> 
> you can use this on anything on BG not just m/u - i got the TF make up brushes + some blush! i was so torn about the C brushes but after trying them both there was no comparison!
> 
> of course i wait until last minute but saved 36% (no tax!)......codes expire tomm, the 23rd
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com
> 
> 
> 
> btw, the BG beauty event is sept 22 and not as good as it is $75 0ff $500 and $200 0ff $1000 but they will also have GWP's



hahaha. thanks 4 letting us know... that is a pretty good deal but i have to skip it coz i just did a presale at nm today from my fave sa for d event on sept 11. so i have to really phase myself and calm down on my makeup purchases. hehe.  i know i am still waiting for another tf brush set for holiday so i am not in a hurry. for now i am gona enjoy d cc brush set i got just last december. so i think i can still wait for tf. and yes i only have 2 tf brush so far and it is really so soft and no comparison imho. although no discounts really on d set but i like d holder so convenient for travel to hold everything there) i cant wait to see your massive haul which blushes did u get? ps... i just tried to add all my tf wishlist in my cart and input d code also  tempted to just buy it all. hahaha. but i am trying to be good. i want a purse instead of make up (used to be addicted to purses) but now for some reason my beauty list keeps on getting longer and longer and somehow always takes all my cash instead... its been more than a year since i bought a nice purse.... 

)


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> hahaha. thanks 4 letting us know... that is a pretty good deal but i have to skip it coz i just did a presale at nm today from my fave sa for d event on sept 11. so i have to really phase myself and calm down on my makeup purchases. hehe.  i know i am still waiting for another tf brush set for holiday so i am not in a hurry. for now i am gona enjoy d cc brush set i got just last december. so i think i can still wait for tf. and yes i only have 2 tf brush so far and it is really so soft and no comparison imho. although no discounts really on d set but i like d holder so convenient for travel to hold everything there) i cant wait to see your massive haul which blushes did u get? ps... i just tried to add all my tf wishlist in my cart and input d code also  tempted to just buy it all. hahaha. but i am trying to be good. i want a purse instead of make up (used to be addicted to purses) but now for some reason my beauty list keeps on getting longer and longer and somehow always takes all my cash instead... its been more than a year since i bought a nice purse....
> 
> )



you are 100% responsible for this in the best way possible!! haha! the brushes will last me forever + I picked up a SK brush set from target too - I know I want the brown case too but was too good to pass up!! I bought savage + love lust!! will use gift card for flush + wicked then a few C holiday items and I am done!! oh wait and the C pearl river quint!! ha! 

what bags are you looking at??


----------



## milhouse13

dotnative said:


> Anyone try the 3 new serums from Chanel: Le Jour, La Nuit and Le Weekend?
> 
> Thoughts?



I just got all 3 the other day and so far they're pretty great-- paired with my Le Blanc moisturizer, my skin feels soooo soft and hydrated.  It absorbs quickly into the skin too which I really like.  
I tend to develop small blemishes along my chin line from wearing my motorcycle helmet, and these serums have already started clearing them up! So far, so good!

Side note: If anyone is looking for a light, non-greasy, non-sticky moisturizer, the Le Blanc one is the best stuff I've ever used! Even if you're not into the "brightening" part of it, it's such a good product and has left my skin feeling amazing...I even prefer it to all 3 Sublimage moisturizers.  Even after the first time I used it, my skin was so soft!  Thumbs up for sure!


----------



## ivycrane

@Laura_allyson How is the Chance eau tendre hair mist, is it long lasting? I have the eau fraiche hair mist and on me it lasts about 15 minutes


----------



## palmbeachpink

did i just say a few posts below that i am sort of done?!?! well the seduction quad looks unreal fabulous and i "need" new foundation and some lippies!!! i wish the spend amount was lower or they had the pearl river quint, ugh!! 

i don't know if i can resist the C goody bag as i just got the scoop from the palm beach NM  and it is super cute!! are any of the other NM's doing a C gift?? 

the NM beauty event is from sept 11 - 22, with a purchase of $125 there is a tote in purple, red, beige (this will be online too)

THEN chanel is doing this gift with a purchase of $250 - chanel bag, lipstick, foundation brush, chance body, C no.5 + a lip pencil all in mini size  


here is contact info + if you need samples of anything ask - also, they have a full tom ford counter there and if they have any LesB mini's left you could just ask!! 


************************************************


ami scittorale or john poggoli

store phone: 561.805.6150 ext 2118

ami_scrittorale@neimanmarcusstores.com
john_poggoli@neimanmarcusstores.com


----------



## tracy15006

palmbeachpink said:


> did i just say a few posts below that i am sort of done?!?! well the seduction quad looks unreal fabulous and i "need" new foundation and some lippies!!! i wish the spend amount was lower or they had the pearl river quint, ugh!!
> 
> i don't know if i can resist the C goody bag as i just got the scoop from the palm beach NM  and it is super cute!! are any of the other NM's doing a C gift??
> 
> the NM beauty event is from sept 11 - 22, with a purchase of $125 there is a tote in purple, red, beige (this will be online too)
> 
> THEN chanel is doing this gift with a purchase of $250 - chanel bag, lipstick, foundation brush, chance body, C no.5 + a lip pencil all in mini size
> 
> 
> here is contact info + if you need samples of anything ask - also, they have a full tom ford counter there and if they have any LesB mini's left you could just ask!!
> 
> 
> ************************************************
> 
> 
> ami scittorale or john poggoli
> 
> store phone: 561.805.6150 ext 2118
> 
> ami_scrittorale@neimanmarcusstores.com
> john_poggoli@neimanmarcusstores.com


Thank you so much for your info. ^^


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> did i just say a few posts below that i am sort of done?!?! well the seduction quad looks unreal fabulous and i "need" new foundation and some lippies!!! i wish the spend amount was lower or they had the pearl river quint, ugh!!
> 
> i don't know if i can resist the C goody bag as i just got the scoop from the palm beach NM  and it is super cute!! are any of the other NM's doing a C gift??
> 
> the NM beauty event is from sept 11 - 22, with a purchase of $125 there is a tote in purple, red, beige (this will be online too)
> 
> THEN chanel is doing this gift with a purchase of $250 - chanel bag, lipstick, foundation brush, chance body, C no.5 + a lip pencil all in mini size
> 
> 
> here is contact info + if you need samples of anything ask - also, they have a full tom ford counter there and if they have any LesB mini's left you could just ask!!
> 
> 
> ************************************************
> 
> 
> ami scittorale or john poggoli
> 
> store phone: 561.805.6150 ext 2118
> 
> ami_scrittorale@neimanmarcusstores.com
> john_poggoli@neimanmarcusstores.com



wow i love this gift they have... i just presold from my sa here in topanga nm but their chanel  gift is not as nice as this one but they have d same tote plus samples like this. there minimum is 200$ thou so maybe thats why this is such a better gift than here? i mostly ordered skincare so now i wanna order some more make up just to get this lovely gift. do u think they will have the holiday collection so i can order that and get this gift??? any news when it will come?i know i dont need anymore makeup and i have backups of my skincare already but this gift is just soooo pretty:giggles: i also wish i can order some tf and they will give me this same gift. or tf gwp. if there is such a thing. hahaha.


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> wow i love this gift they have... i just presold from my sa here in topanga nm but their chanel  gift is not as nice as this one but they have d same tote plus samples like this. there minimum is 200$ thou so maybe thats why this is such a better gift than here? i mostly ordered skincare so now i wanna order some more make up just to get this lovely gift. do u think they will have the holiday collection so i can order that and get this gift??? any news when it will come?i know i dont need anymore makeup and i have backups of my skincare already but this gift is just soooo pretty:giggles: i also wish i can order some tf and they will give me this same gift. or tf gwp. if there is such a thing. hahaha.



chanel holiday is supposed to arrive same week as beauty event, around the 12th! the good news is that palm beach has recd fall + LesB first even before other NM's or C boutiques - I am hoping this happens for holiday as well! although i have a plan b just in case as this gift is way too cute to pass!! they said limited supplies on the C gift so I am sure it will be long gone before the beauty event is over!! TF fall arrives same week too, I will ask about a TF gift, who knows?!? I'll send you a PM on TF - I am moving soon and have not sorted anything yet!! I keep procrastinating!! ok bravo tv time, ooops I mean uh packing time! &#10084;


----------



## tracy15006

palmbeachpink said:


> chanel holiday is supposed to arrive same week as beauty event, around the 12th! the good news is that palm beach has recd fall + LesB first even before other NM's or C boutiques - I am hoping this happens for holiday as well! although i have a plan b just in case as this gift is way too cute to pass!! they said limited supplies on the C gift so I am sure it will be long gone before the beauty event is over!! TF fall arrives same week too, I will ask about a TF gift, who knows?!? I'll send you a PM on TF - I am moving soon and have not sorted anything yet!! I keep procrastinating!! ok bravo tv time, ooops I mean uh packing time! &#10084;


Are Chanel gifts the same in all NM? I am interested in holiday sets do you know if I can preorder the set now?thank you


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> chanel holiday is supposed to arrive same week as beauty event, around the 12th! the good news is that palm beach has recd fall + LesB first even before other NM's or C boutiques - I am hoping this happens for holiday as well! although i have a plan b just in case as this gift is way too cute to pass!! they said limited supplies on the C gift so I am sure it will be long gone before the beauty event is over!! TF fall arrives same week too, I will ask about a TF gift, who knows?!? I'll send you a PM on TF - I am moving soon and have not sorted anything yet!! I keep procrastinating!! ok bravo tv time, ooops I mean uh packing time! &#10084;



please let me know what u will do im pretty sure i dont need another make up because i have plenty and i am also waiting for tf fall but you're so  right this gift is too cute to pass up so i may just order another quad and ombre and some np's if they dont have the holiday by then. i am already spending way too much on beauty purchases as it is...  i would call them tomorrow and ask if maybe i can order and have them hold those other stuff then maybe if d holiday collection comes in i can exchange it for the holiday.... thanks C sis!


----------



## sammi_nysh

Do anyone know if Chanel will do gift with purchase?


----------



## milksway25

Yes they are preselling already for sept 12 at nm if u need an sa here in Cali let me know


----------



## viivz

I recently got this and just wanted to say, the LE eyeshadow is so so gorgeous


----------



## seahorseinstripes

just wanna say the chanel les beiges kabuki brush is AWESOME!!! it's so soft and i'm loving it!


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> chanel holiday is supposed to arrive same week as beauty event, around the 12th! the good news is that palm beach has recd fall + LesB first even before other NM's or C boutiques - I am hoping this happens for holiday as well! although i have a plan b just in case as this gift is way too cute to pass!! they said limited supplies on the C gift so I am sure it will be long gone before the beauty event is over!! TF fall arrives same week too, I will ask about a TF gift, who knows?!? I'll send you a PM on TF - I am moving soon and have not sorted anything yet!! I keep procrastinating!! ok bravo tv time, ooops I mean uh packing time! &#10084;



thanks for recommending ami she is so great to work with so helpful & nice. i just did my presell with her the gift is so nice to pass up:giggles:. cant wait to get my all my stuff from her and also from my sa. she said the mini lipstick is called victory any one heard of that?.


----------



## Laura_allyson

ivycrane said:


> @Laura_allyson How is the Chance eau tendre hair mist, is it long lasting? I have the eau fraiche hair mist and on me it lasts about 15 minutes



Sorry for the late reply, been so busy lately...
I love the hair mist (I got 2 more to stock up, that's how much I love it haha) I can't say it's that long lasting, probably 3 hours max since I work in an office where A/C is always on and it's not so humid here when I live. It doesn't last I'm sure when I'm out in the sun all day, but I don't really notice it. I guess the reason why I love it so much is coz it has this silicone ingredient that makes my hair so shiny and soft. I know you can find that in any other hair mist but the chanel chance smells so good also. Teehee


----------



## Laura_allyson

seahorseinstripes said:


> just wanna say the chanel les beiges kabuki brush is AWESOME!!! it's so soft and i'm loving it!



I agree! I really love the feeling of this brush. I got two, one for my counter and one to go in my makeup pouch for touch up


----------



## cutiek1t

Can anyone in here recommend a red lipstick without any orange or pink in it. Also I really want a power that i can use for touch up and look naturals as possible. I live in the bay area any SA that you can hook me up with would be great. Thank you.


----------



## misstrine85

cutiek1t said:


> Can anyone in here recommend a red lipstick without any orange or pink in it. Also I really want a power that i can use for touch up and look naturals as possible. I live in the bay area any SA that you can hook me up with would be great. Thank you.



Les Beige powder. And Pirate lipstick


----------



## milksway25

My sa Hilda is preselling for sept 11-12 and theres a minimum of 200$ any fragrance or beauty purchases... if interested pls call her at 818- 316-7000 here are d gifts 





she is one of the sweetest sa's i have met and she always takes time to help me out each time i go to her store. she can also ship to your address. let her know milksway referred you shel know its me. highly recommended


----------



## OzSplannie

My recent duty free purchases!

Was so happy to finally find another Moon River and True Blue! I absolutely adore Stylo Eyeshadows! I hope they make them permanent as they are the only eyeshadows that don't crease on me and stay in place until I wash it off!

Also picked up a few samples using the coupon I received in the mail from my local counter  yesterday


----------



## OzSplannie

Hmm not sure why you can only post one image at a time from iPhone


----------



## misstrine85

OzSplannie said:


> Hmm not sure why you can only post one image at a time from iPhone



That's weird, I can post more than one pic from my iphone. Gorgeous stuff you bought &#128516;


----------



## nyluvbags

bought it in Korea
With some free stuff


----------



## nyluvbags

Todays purchase,love at first sight on rouge coco57mystique,nice color for fall


----------



## beauty k addict

anyone here tried the new skincare trio? is it any better than their other skincare lines? what's the difference? i use a combo of ultra corr lift + hydra beauty + gentle hydrating toner. thanks ladies!


----------



## Lady Stardust

nyluvbags said:


> Todays purchase,love at first sight on rouge coco57mystique,nice color for fall



I use my Mystique so much since I got it it's such a pretty nude peach!


----------



## milhouse13

beauty k addict said:


> anyone here tried the new skincare trio? is it any better than their other skincare lines? what's the difference? i use a combo of ultra corr lift + hydra beauty + gentle hydrating toner. thanks ladies!



It is awesome.  I've been using it about 2 weeks now and my skin just keeps getting better and better-- more even tone, pores look smaller, skin is softer, more glowy and brighter.  I sound like an ad lol.
The Jour and Nuit are used as serums just before your moisturizer, and the Le Weekend is used in place of your moisturizer day and night on the weekend. It's not a replacement to your other systems, it's in addition to them (I still use my Le Blanc cleanser, serum, moisturizer and Sublimage eye cream).  Sometimes I'll just use the serums plus my moisturizer if I'm lazy though!

I'm super happy with the line!


----------



## beauty k addict

milhouse13 said:


> It is awesome.  I've been using it about 2 weeks now and my skin just keeps getting better and better-- more even tone, pores look smaller, skin is softer, more glowy and brighter.  I sound like an ad lol.
> The Jour and Nuit are used as serums just before your moisturizer, and the Le Weekend is used in place of your moisturizer day and night on the weekend. It's not a replacement to your other systems, it's in addition to them (I still use my Le Blanc cleanser, serum, moisturizer and Sublimage eye cream).  Sometimes I'll just use the serums plus my moisturizer if I'm lazy though!
> 
> I'm super happy with the line!




thanks for the rave review! my local chanel counter manager gave me a few samples to try and i was like yay more items she'll commission from me lol.


----------



## milksway25

ms palmbeachpink's sa at nm palmbeach Ami just told me that she will ship my order. cant wait to receive the goodies and d gift she is so helpful and so sweet. i would definitely go back to her and my sa hilda at nm topanga anytime  i did some major damage with my Chanel purchases for both of them plus d tf presell also... then Holiday collection oh no my poor wallet


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> ms palmbeachpink's sa at nm palmbeach Ami just told me that she will ship my order. cant wait to receive the goodies and d gift she is so helpful and so sweet. i would definitely go back to her and my sa hilda at nm topanga anytime  i did some major damage with my Chanel purchases for both of them plus d tf presell also... then Holiday collection oh no my poor wallet



i have been crazy moving sorry i have not responded! i was going to go there and see if they could put in some TF goodies (if there are any!) for y'all! i have not had a chance! did you get the rebecca minkoff bag? it looks cute online, tell her you spent over the amount at your two NM stores or perhaps hilda can sort it out?! i am ordering guerlain, LMDB + chanel! oh goodness! what did you get?? 

if anyone else needs help with the NM palm beach, i'll see if they can put in extra goodies (in addition to NM bag + C bag) for TPF'ers!! i will try to post the C GWP pic on Instagram, respond there if you can, it is way easier for me to check that then here as the TPF app does not work on my phone! my IG name is same as here!! 

does anyone know if any other C counters are doing a cute gift?!?


----------



## palmbeachpink

Lady Stardust said:


> I use my Mystique so much since I got it it's such a pretty nude peach!



i am going through a massive peach phase! this will def be added to list! thanks for head's up!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

tracy15006 said:


> Are Chanel gifts the same in all NM? I am interested in holiday sets do you know if I can preorder the set now?thank you





sammi_nysh said:


> Do anyone know if Chanel will do gift with purchase?



i only know that palm beach + topanga have chanel gifts, the pics are below - other NM's may do one but i am not sure - there is no chanel gift online, i just checked.....

the holiday sets are not due out until next month so no way to really pre-order those, the event runs until the 22nd but i know the C GWP will be long gone before that! HTH


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> i have been crazy moving sorry i have not responded! i was going to go there and see if they could put in some TF goodies (if there are any!) for y'all! i have not had a chance! did you get the rebecca minkoff bag? it looks cute online, tell her you spent over the amount at your two NM stores or perhaps hilda can sort it out?! i am ordering guerlain, LMDB + chanel! oh goodness! what did you get??
> 
> if anyone else needs help with the NM palm beach, i'll see if they can put in extra goodies (in addition to NM bag + C bag) for TPF'ers!! i will try to post the C GWP pic on Instagram, respond there if you can, it is way easier for me to check that then here as the TPF app does not work on my phone! my IG name is same as here!!
> 
> does anyone know if any other C counters are doing a cute gift?!?



i figured u were busy w/ packing all your stuff. anyway i asked Ami if tf does a gwp but she said they dont:rain:. just like my tf sa here told me i have seen mini tf lippies  @ IG so maybe some cpunter does... but unfortunately mine is a no. its ok i guess coz my tf sa gives me alot of d mini perfume samples if i wanna try certain scents his name is louis if anyone is looking for a tf sa at topanga. he is so sweet and fun. with both hilda and ami Chanel purchases plus d TF presell i am pretty sure that i would have gotten the clutch but i will pick those up thurs or fri when i get a chance. i asked both my nm topanga sa's thou they both said that since its different nm i might not get d clutch. but well see once i see d total of d tf plus cc here in topanga. i will post pics as soon as i pick it up do let us know if any news on d tf gwp. thanks!


----------



## Coutureone

My current chanel rouge coco shine lipaticks!! I love them all.


----------



## Deborah1986

Coutureone said:


> My current chanel rouge coco shine lipaticks!! I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330008



 amazing collection


----------



## misstrine85

Coutureone said:


> My current chanel rouge coco shine lipaticks!! I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330008



Wow &#10084;


----------



## Love Of My Life

milhouse13 said:


> It is awesome.  I've been using it about 2 weeks now and my skin just keeps getting better and better-- more even tone, pores look smaller, skin is softer, more glowy and brighter.  I sound like an ad lol.
> The Jour and Nuit are used as serums just before your moisturizer, and the Le Weekend is used in place of your moisturizer day and night on the weekend. It's not a replacement to your other systems, it's in addition to them (I still use my Le Blanc cleanser, serum, moisturizer and Sublimage eye cream).  Sometimes I'll just use the serums plus my moisturizer if I'm lazy though!
> 
> I'm super happy with the line!


 

   Sounds good... hope it keep giving you great results


----------



## milksway25

Coutureone said:


> My current chanel rouge coco shine lipaticks!! I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330008



 pretty colors!


----------



## OzSplannie

My visit to the Chanel counter yesterday afternoon ended up with me getting some new goodies! Also got complimentary day makeup and eyebrow service


----------



## ipudgybear

Coutureone said:


> My current chanel rouge coco shine lipaticks!! I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330008


Beautiful collection!!


----------



## ipudgybear

OzSplannie said:


> My visit to the Chanel counter yesterday afternoon ended up with me getting some new goodies! Also got complimentary day makeup and eyebrow service


Nice goodies!! I see you bought back ups!


----------



## OzSplannie

ipudgybear said:


> Nice goodies!! I see you bought back ups!



Hehehe yeap! Both polishes are the sort of colours i love wearing and and that Magic and Cosmic already go for crazy prices on ebay, I just needed to get backups to avoid paying extra later on if I use them a lot.  I got them both on the first day they were released In Hong Kong and judging by the amount of empty cartons in the draw when the SA was getting them, I'd say they are quite popular  Plus I saw they only had around 12 or so bottles of each. So knowing that these two are only sold at three or four locations in HK, I'd say they will sell out pretty fast.


----------



## Bentley1

OzSplannie said:


> Hehehe yeap! Both polishes are the sort of colours i love wearing and and that Magic and Cosmic already go for crazy prices on ebay, I just needed to get backups to avoid paying extra later on if I use them a lot.  I got them both on the first day they were released In Hong Kong and judging by the amount of empty cartons in the draw when the SA was getting them, I'd say they are quite popular  Plus I saw they only had around 12 or so bottles of each. So knowing that these two are only sold at three or four locations in HK, I'd say they will sell out pretty fast.




Great haul!  Were Cosmic & Magic even released in the US?  I heard it was only at certain Chanel boutiques during Fashion Week?

How do you like Cosmic, btw?  It's hard to tell what it will look on the nails, but looks black with some fine glitter pieces?  Reminds me of a starry night, very pretty!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

OzSplannie said:


> My visit to the Chanel counter yesterday afternoon ended up with me getting some new goodies! Also got complimentary day makeup and eyebrow service



so pretty!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

Coutureone said:


> My current chanel rouge coco shine lipaticks!! I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330008



this is coco shine heaven!! do you know the name of the most purple one on right side, second row? (hope that makes sense! a lot of beautiful purples!)


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> i figured u were busy w/ packing all your stuff. anyway i asked Ami if tf does a gwp but she said they dont:rain:. just like my tf sa here told me i have seen mini tf lippies  @ IG so maybe some cpunter does... but unfortunately mine is a no. its ok i guess coz my tf sa gives me alot of d mini perfume samples if i wanna try certain scents his name is louis if anyone is looking for a tf sa at topanga. he is so sweet and fun. with both hilda and ami Chanel purchases plus d TF presell i am pretty sure that i would have gotten the clutch but i will pick those up thurs or fri when i get a chance. i asked both my nm topanga sa's thou they both said that since its different nm i might not get d clutch. but well see once i see d total of d tf plus cc here in topanga. i will post pics as soon as i pick it up do let us know if any news on d tf gwp. thanks!



that is what I was trying to get everyone!!! the baby TF lippie! I have yet to make it in store, have not been feeling well, I think moving knocked me out!! if you have trouble with RM bag, I can ask ami when I go in hopefully on Monday! I am waiting to see your pics!! I am so excited to see what you got ESP b/c we love same things!! 

the rouge allure moire collection should be out any day, here is a link:
http://www.lachanelphile.com/2013/08/28/beauty-chanel-rouge-allure-moire-collection/

these new extraits look really pretty!! 
Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss (Pure Shine Intense Colour Long Wear Lip Gloss)  $34.00

Réflexion  Shimmering Pink
Controversy  Brown Plum


does anyone have the chanel aqua lip crayon in any color? I am making my list and was looking at them - are they similar to the regular lip pencils? TIA!!


----------



## OzSplannie

Bentley1 said:


> Great haul!  Were Cosmic & Magic even released in the US?  I heard it was only at certain Chanel boutiques during Fashion Week?
> 
> How do you like Cosmic, btw?  It's hard to tell what it will look on the nails, but looks black with some fine glitter pieces?  Reminds me of a starry night, very pretty!!



I haven't tried any of them yet, but Cosmic looks similar to Ceramic Noir I think. It has fine silver micro glitter, but from what I've seen when I swatched it in store, it's very small and not very obvious.



palmbeachpink said:


> so pretty!!



Thank you


----------



## Maedi

palmbeachpink said:


> that is what I was trying to get everyone!!! the baby TF lippie! I have yet to make it in store, have not been feeling well, I think moving knocked me out!! if you have trouble with RM bag, I can ask ami when I go in hopefully on Monday! I am waiting to see your pics!! I am so excited to see what you got ESP b/c we love same things!!
> 
> the rouge allure moire collection should be out any day, here is a link:
> http://www.lachanelphile.com/2013/08/28/beauty-chanel-rouge-allure-moire-collection/
> 
> these new extraits look really pretty!!
> Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss (Pure Shine Intense Colour Long Wear Lip Gloss)  $34.00
> 
> Réflexion  Shimmering Pink
> Controversy  Brown Plum
> 
> 
> does anyone have the chanel aqua lip crayon in any color? I am making my list and was looking at them - are they similar to the regular lip pencils? TIA!!




I just bought the pink Lip Gloss, red Allure lipstick and red aqua lip crayon at Nordis today. The lipsticks are amazing and have a very unique, beautiful iridescence and sheen. The lip liner goes on very smoothly and soft. Controversy seemed really, really dark. Also played with the Fascination quad but didn't end up buying it. Seems so blue... does anybody here own it and love it?


----------



## MyDogTink

Maedi said:


> I just bought the pink Lip Gloss, red Allure lipstick and red aqua lip crayon at Nordis today. The lipsticks are amazing and have a very unique, beautiful iridescence and sheen. The lip liner goes on very smoothly and soft. Controversy seemed really, really dark. Also played with the Fascination quad but didn't end up buying it. Seems so blue... does anybody here own it and love it?



I'm going today to look at Fascination. I like C's Murano quad so this one has caught my eye.


----------



## MissChiara

Here in Italy has just been released the cc cream.
Comes only in One shade,n32 beige rosee.
I'll buy it tomorrow.
Does anyone tested it?any comments about this product girls?


----------



## palmbeachpink

Maedi said:


> I just bought the pink Lip Gloss, red Allure lipstick and red aqua lip crayon at Nordis today. The lipsticks are amazing and have a very unique, beautiful iridescence and sheen. The lip liner goes on very smoothly and soft. Controversy seemed really, really dark. Also played with the Fascination quad but didn't end up buying it. Seems so blue... does anybody here own it and love it?



thanks for info! can't wait to see all of the lippies + aqua crayon! do not have that quad but thinking about seduction as I love the warm colors!!  which red color did you choose for the allure? 


btw, C made cream blush inspiration and the rouge cocos rendezvous + esprit limited edition so if you are looking at them better grab them...


----------



## Maedi

palmbeachpink said:


> thanks for info! can't wait to see all of the lippies + aqua crayon! do not have that quad but thinking about seduction as I love the warm colors!!  which red color did you choose for the allure?
> 
> 
> btw, C made cream blush inspiration and the rouge cocos rendezvous + esprit limited edition so if you are looking at them better grab them...



I tried seduction on as well (have green/hazel eyes) and the purple in it was really too red for me - it didn't look right on me but neither did Fascination. I am just not in a blue mood at the moment (love Mystere and Prelude and Smoky Eyes right now). 
Of the lip sticks I bought Enigmatique and will buy Etonnante, Red Brown lip liner and Reflexion gloss. The latter is gorgeous and a must. Enjoy checking them out. Oh, and I bought Rose Moire nail polish. I used to have Violette which didn't work as well with my skin tone but Rose Moire is really pretty and has a platin sheen to it.


----------



## MyDogTink

Today I purchased Fascination and Rougue Coco Shine in Dialogue. I don't think the Fascination is too blue, it is more of a gray-blue. It blends so nicely. I have Spices and thought Seduction was too similar.


----------



## milksway25

Here are my purchases... 

first With Ami fr palmbeach nm: 




D free goodies she included...




Here are d items i got from my nm topanga Chanel sa Hilda and TF sa Luis... 




The goodies Hilda gave me: so excited  she is d most generous sa! thats why i keep on coming back to her


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> that is what I was trying to get everyone!!! the baby TF lippie! I have yet to make it in store, have not been feeling well, I think moving knocked me out!! if you have trouble with RM bag, I can ask ami when I go in hopefully on Monday! I am waiting to see your pics!! I am so excited to see what you got ESP b/c we love same things!!
> 
> the rouge allure moire collection should be out any day, here is a link:
> http://www.lachanelphile.com/2013/08/28/beauty-chanel-rouge-allure-moire-collection/
> 
> these new extraits look really pretty!!
> Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss (Pure Shine Intense Colour Long Wear Lip Gloss) &#8211; $34.00
> 
> Réflexion &#8211; Shimmering Pink
> Controversy &#8211; Brown Plum
> 
> 
> does anyone have the chanel aqua lip crayon in any color? I am making my list and was looking at them - are they similar to the regular lip pencils? TIA!!



moving is really hard hope u feel better soon. i am being good so i practically just bought skincare and different products like d tf primer, double ended eye liner and some nailpolish and lipgloss/lippies plus d #5 edp, and foundation i think. i am still getting d 2 fall tf nps. hope to see your goodies also. ooops i forgot to include d khaki precieux and d 2 other cream blushes that i didnt get a chance to post last month. i saw d rouge moire and i didnt get a chance to try it yet. i did see d np its so nice. well see my wallet is still hurting from my cc, tf and lv :shame: so i know i need to take a break. but my sa in nordstrom topanga just informed me that they will have a gwp in d beauty event in oct. i am hoping that d holiday sets will be there already


----------



## palmbeachpink

milksway25 said:


> moving is really hard hope u feel better soon. i am being good so i practically just bought skincare and different products like d tf primer, double ended eye liner and some nailpolish and lipgloss/lippies plus d #5 edp, and foundation i think. i am still getting d 2 fall tf nps. hope to see your goodies also. ooops i forgot to include d khaki precieux and d 2 other cream blushes that i didnt get a chance to post last month. i saw d rouge moire and i didnt get a chance to try it yet. i did see d np its so nice. well see my wallet is still hurting from my cc, tf and lv :shame: so i know i need to take a break. but my sa in nordstrom topanga just informed me that they will have a gwp in d beauty event in oct. i am hoping that d holiday sets will be there already



loving your purchases! which colors did you get in lippies? glad you got the RM bag, is it cute? 

what event at nordies in OCT? do share and i will be right behind!! i really never shop there so it would be nice to have a contact!! 

khaki precieux is my most fave liner now, i have been using for brow's too for some reason it just worked!! very light sweep! try!! 

i am getting more colors in the C cream blushes for sure as i found they go amazing together with the TF blushes! 

let us know what you think of everything!! so happy, you got really, really nice things that will last forever!! now to focus on your bag next or did you pick up LV too?


----------



## palmbeachpink

Maedi said:


> I tried seduction on as well (have green/hazel eyes) and the purple in it was really too red for me - it didn't look right on me but neither did Fascination. I am just not in a blue mood at the moment (love Mystere and Prelude and Smoky Eyes right now).
> Of the lip sticks I bought Enigmatique and will buy Etonnante, Red Brown lip liner and Reflexion gloss. The latter is gorgeous and a must. Enjoy checking them out. Oh, and I bought Rose Moire nail polish. I used to have Violette which didn't work as well with my skin tone but Rose Moire is really pretty and has a platin sheen to it.



have same color eyes + brunette so i will prob have same problem! will def be checking out all of your goodies! are you blond or brunette btw? rose moire sounds pretty i love that look - i am wearing starlet today and love it too!!


----------



## milksway25

palmbeachpink said:


> loving your purchases! which colors did you get in lippies? glad you got the RM bag, is it cute?
> 
> what event at nordies in OCT? do share and i will be right behind!! i really never shop there so it would be nice to have a contact!!
> 
> khaki precieux is my most fave liner now, i have been using for brow's too for some reason it just worked!! very light sweep! try!!
> 
> i am getting more colors in the C cream blushes for sure as i found they go amazing together with the TF blushes!
> 
> let us know what you think of everything!! so happy, you got really, really nice things that will last forever!! now to focus on your bag next or did you pick up LV too?


 the RM clutch is nice. i am pretty sure i wont use as i have other clutch to use but its nice to have and i love free stuff so thats a bonus. RA pirate, RC legend, and levres gloss in jalousie... how do u use the cc cream blushes with d tf? hmmn i wanna try... i will share the info as soon as i talk to d sa there at  that time she didnt have much info yet and no pics and i didn't really get a chance to talk to her that much. yes i did pick up LV Speedy B in Damier ebene for now i am hoping i can take a break with my purchases. it's just so hard to resist cause they keep on making new collections that are so nice:giggles: shopping for makeup is also my primary stress relief so i cant really stay away cant wait to see you haul


----------



## Maedi

palmbeachpink said:


> have same color eyes + brunette so i will prob have same problem! will def be checking out all of your goodies! are you blond or brunette btw? rose moire sounds pretty i love that look - i am wearing starlet today and love it too!!



Sounds like we have similar coloring. I am brunette, too with pink undertones in my skin and pink cheeks. I love Starlet and will put Rose Moire on tonight for the work week.


----------



## milksway25

the rouge allure moire collection should be out any day, here is a link:
http://www.lachanelphile.com/2013/08/28/beauty-chanel-rouge-allure-moire-collection/

these new extraits look really pretty!! 
Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss (Pure Shine Intense Colour Long Wear Lip Gloss)  $34.00

Réflexion  Shimmering Pink
Controversy  Brown Plum


does anyone have the chanel aqua lip crayon in any color? I am making my list and was looking at them - are they similar to the regular lip pencils? TIA!![/QUOTE]

 i went thru this link and gorgeous colors on d lippies!  although i like the formula on RCS and RC more cause RA usually dries my lips even if i prepare it with balm/treatment. i end up with chapped lips that hurts (sensitive lips)  but if d color is really nice i might buy just 1. hehehe.  i am also interested with the lip crayon. i have the regular lip pencils i think so i am very curious to see if this is similar or different formula i am hoping for Chanel to make a crayon long wear gloss/balm hybrid. (if that makes sense. sorta like clinique ones i see...) let me know what u think Csis... thanks


----------



## Suku

I love using Fascination over a sweep of the Jade Shore Stylo Eye Shadow.  It gives such an incredible iridescence.


----------



## beauxgoris

Any updates from les beiges users? Still fitting the bill?


----------



## Fayelin

milksway25 said:


> Here are my purchases...
> 
> first With Ami fr palmbeach nm:
> 
> View attachment 2334246
> 
> 
> D free goodies she included...
> 
> View attachment 2334247
> 
> 
> Here are d items i got from my nm topanga Chanel sa Hilda and TF sa Luis...
> 
> View attachment 2334250
> 
> 
> The goodies Hilda gave me: so excited  she is d most generous sa! thats why i keep on coming back to her
> 
> View attachment 2334253



Congrats on your beautifull products! Great picks! ^_^
I am dying to know what goodie is in the little square Chanel box on the second photo on the left


----------



## nyluvbags

Coutureone said:


> My current chanel rouge coco shine lipaticks!! I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330008



Nice collection ,love the colors.&#128525;


----------



## milksway25

Fayelin said:


> Congrats on your beautifull products! Great picks! ^_^
> I am dying to know what goodie is in the little square Chanel box on the second photo on the left



thanks! that is a coco noir miniature perfume bottle. so tiny and cute


----------



## Maedi

Suku said:


> I love using Fascination over a sweep of the Jade Shore Stylo Eye Shadow.  It gives such an incredible iridescence.



This sounds interesting. What is your eye color?


----------



## Maedi

beauxgoris said:


> Any updates from les beiges users? Still fitting the bill?



They are okay, not as great as I imagined them to be.


----------



## Bentley1

beauxgoris said:


> Any updates from les beiges users? Still fitting the bill?



They were kind of blah for me.  I got #10, #20 and #30 but none of them did anything special.

#10 & 20 did the same thing my Chanel double perfection powder does and #30 did the same thing 5 of my other bronzers do.

I'm sorry to say I wasn't impressed and won't be repurchasing.


----------



## MyDogTink

Maedi said:


> They are okay, not as great as I imagined them to be.



Agreed on Les Beiges, especially for the price. And the whole pitch of how they could serve as foundation wasn't true IMO.


----------



## Fayelin

milksway25 said:


> thanks! that is a coco noir miniature perfume bottle. so tiny and cute



Super cute! Lucky you


----------



## Suku

Maedi said:


> This sounds interesting. What is your eye color?


 
It really does look lovely and brings out the shades in the Fascination palette beautifully.

My eyes are a little strange: one is mostly blue and the other mostly brown.  Sometimes, they look blue, sometimes green, sometimes brown and sometimes mixed.  It causes quite a lot of confusion whenever I go to buy eye shadow from a SA who doesn't know me.  

I would say that this would look particularly good with brown eyes, but also work with blue or green.  The Jade Shore gives it a hue which goes with most coloured eyes.


----------



## Suku

MyDogTink said:


> Agreed on Les Beiges, especially for the price. And the whole pitch of how they could serve as foundation wasn't true IMO.


 
I love Les Beiges!  It works as a foundation for me - but that's because I only want and need a very light coverage.  For anyone who is looking for more, then it's best used as a powder over the top of a foundation.

I can see how people are likely to either love it or not be all that impressed, though.


----------



## beauxgoris

Maedi said:


> They are okay, not as great as I imagined them to be.



I kind of feel the same way. Beautiful packaging though. I'm interested in the creme bronzer now - to do what I thought les beiges might do.


----------



## Glam.it

Hi Ladies, 
After finally finishing up my studies (and graduating), I get to join tpf as a gift to myself (I was lurking around a lot the last months).
So I'll try and upload my small Chanel collection&#128516;!
	

		
			
		

		
	







Most of my purchases were influenced by you lovely ladies&#128522;
Grenat is my favourite eyeliner colour ever! So many compliments!


----------



## Glam.it

beauxgoris said:


> Any updates from les beiges users? Still fitting the bill?



I absolutely love my les beiges, but I got a 40 just for sculpting (I'm a 20 in foundation).
It gives some warmth colouring on my face, very pretty, not orang-y as a normal bronzer turns out on my face


----------



## Fayelin

Glam.it said:


> Hi Ladies,
> After finally finishing up my studies (and graduating), I get to join tpf as a gift to myself (I was lurking around a lot the last months).
> So I'll try and upload my small Chanel collection&#128516;!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2336277
> View attachment 2336278
> View attachment 2336282
> View attachment 2336283
> 
> 
> Most of my purchases were influenced by you lovely ladies&#128522;
> Grenat is my favourite eyeliner colour ever! So many compliments!



Welcome! Congrats on graduating 
You have a lovely Chanel collection ^_^


----------



## Glam.it

Fayelin said:


> Welcome! Congrats on graduating
> You have a lovely Chanel collection ^_^



Thank you&#128522;


----------



## 19flowers

beauxgoris said:


> Any updates from les beiges users? Still fitting the bill?



I'm using it as a foundation and it works great for me....


----------



## Bentley1

Anyone use Grenat eyeliner in their waterline?  Or just mostly around the lash line?


----------



## Bentley1

Glam.it said:


> Hi Ladies,
> After finally finishing up my studies (and graduating), I get to join tpf as a gift to myself (I was lurking around a lot the last months).
> So I'll try and upload my small Chanel collection&#55357;&#56836;!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2336277
> View attachment 2336278
> View attachment 2336282
> View attachment 2336283
> 
> 
> Most of my purchases were influenced by you lovely ladies&#55357;&#56842;
> Grenat is my favourite eyeliner colour ever! So many compliments!



Welcome and congrats on graduating!

Lovely collection.  I absolutely LOVE Secret Rouge Coco Shine.  It's such a pretty and easy to wear color on the lips.


----------



## Maedi

Suku said:


> I love Les Beiges!  It works as a foundation for me - but that's because I only want and need a very light coverage.  For anyone who is looking for more, then it's best used as a powder over the top of a foundation.
> 
> I can see how people are likely to either love it or not be all that impressed, though.




I use it as foundation as well since I prefer light coverage - it just seems mediocre to me compared to other Chanel compact foundations. And I know this is not marketed as a foundation but rather as an enhancing powder. The packaging is pretty indeed.

I will play with Fascination over Shade Shore (I have the latter and love the versatility of these shadows).


----------



## Suku

Maedi said:


> I use it as foundation as well since I prefer light coverage - it just seems mediocre to me compared to other Chanel compact foundations. And I know this is not marketed as a foundation but rather as an enhancing powder. The packaging is pretty indeed.
> 
> I will play with Fascination over Shade Shore (I have the latter and love the versatility of these shadows).


 
For me, I love the way Les Beiges makes my skin feel - so soft and smooth.  I suspect, though, that I'll be transferring back to my usual Vitalumière Aqua and using Les Beiges as a powder for the winter months.  Possibly because of the marketing, I tend to think of it as mainly a summer product now.  

Have fun playing with that combination.  I'd love to know what you think if you try it.  It looks amazing for a night out!


----------



## Glam.it

Some new additions, for once I got lucky with the samples, and she gave me the new le jour, la nuit, le weekend line to try out&#128516;!!


----------



## OzSplannie

Couldn't help myself getting the gold and blue Stylo eyeshadows (I have them all apart from the pink one now - I don't wear pinks  ) and Coromandel nail polish because aparently its being discontinued


----------



## milksway25

congratz welcome to d addiction!!!


Glam.it said:


> Hi Ladies,
> After finally finishing up my studies (and graduating), I get to join tpf as a gift to myself (I was lurking around a lot the last months).
> So I'll try and upload my small Chanel collection&#128516;!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2336277
> View attachment 2336278
> View attachment 2336282
> View attachment 2336283
> 
> 
> Most of my purchases were influenced by you lovely ladies&#128522;
> Grenat is my favourite eyeliner colour ever! So many compliments!


----------



## milksway25

i have les beiges i have 10, 20, 30. i used 10 under eyes to lighten it a lil as a highlight also i like 20 for all over as a foundation if i am on the go just to run a quick errand or to set over foundation as a setting powder i mean. the 30 i have been using as contour.


----------



## palmbeachpink

beauxgoris said:


> I kind of feel the same way. Beautiful packaging though. I'm interested in the creme bronzer now - to do what I thought les beiges might do.



been wearing the two since les beiges came out mid summer and it is my favorite combo! it looks very natural together.....i don't wear any foundation under, just face  cream


----------



## Bentley1

beauxgoris said:


> I kind of feel the same way. Beautiful packaging though. I'm interested in the creme bronzer now - to do what I thought les beiges might do.



Is the creme bronzer available in the US yet?


----------



## beauxgoris

Bentley1 said:


> Is the creme bronzer available in the US yet?



Yes. They have it at Chanel online here at and Nordstroms.


----------



## Maedi

Suku said:


> It really does look lovely and brings out the shades in the Fascination palette beautifully.
> 
> My eyes are a little strange: one is mostly blue and the other mostly brown.  Sometimes, they look blue, sometimes green, sometimes brown and sometimes mixed.  It causes quite a lot of confusion whenever I go to buy eye shadow from a SA who doesn't know me.
> 
> I would say that this would look particularly good with brown eyes, but also work with blue or green.  The Jade Shore gives it a hue which goes with most coloured eyes.



I tried this today with my SA and we were both impressed and amazed at the effect. It gives a whole different dimension and staying power. Now I might need Fascination. Thank you for this advice.


----------



## Bentley1

beauxgoris said:


> Yes. They have it at Chanel online here at and Nordstroms.



Great, thanks.  Have you used it yet?  How do you like it?


----------



## Suku

Maedi said:


> I tried this today with my SA and we were both impressed and amazed at the effect. It gives a whole different dimension and staying power. Now I might need Fascination. Thank you for this advice.


 
I'm so glad you liked it!  I think it looks absolutely stunning.  It really makes an amazing difference, using the Jade Shore as a base.


----------



## Ghettoe

Want to get into chanel make up but the lack of shades for dark skin makes me want to totally not even venture into the brand at all. I mean I was at the chanel counter in Lord and Taylor and interested in some of the raved about foundations but only one of their foundation ranges had colors for darker skin tones and I am being generous in saying colors. 

I tried to come up with an excuse for this but Tom Ford, YSL, Dior, all have shades that cater to dark skin tones.

What's up with that?


----------



## cutiek1t

Just got these goodies


----------



## cutiek1t

Just got these goodies yesterday from Neiman Marcus.


----------



## Glam.it

cutiek1t said:


> Just got these goodies yesterday from Neiman Marcus.



Nice goodies! Wish we could get the
Makeupbag as a goodie over here. 
How is the crayon sourcils? I need a new one, my by terry one is old and too light!


----------



## cutiek1t

Glam.it said:


> Nice goodies! Wish we could get the
> Makeupbag as a goodie over here.
> How is the crayon sourcils? I need a new one, my by terry one is old and too light!



I really like it, so far it make my brown look very nice.


----------



## Glam.it

cutiek1t said:


> I really like it, so far it make my brown look very nice.



Hmmm sounds like I'll have to make a trip to the Chanel-counter&#128521;


----------



## Jujuma

Glam.it said:


> I absolutely love my les beiges, but I got a 40 just for sculpting (I'm a 20 in foundation).
> It gives some warmth colouring on my face, very pretty, not orang-y as a normal bronzer turns out on my face



I got 40 too but think I might be better off with 30. What to do? When you say "sculpting" do you mean highlighting where the sun would hit or contouring? Think I could use for a light face finisher/light bronzer but 30 might be better light foundation but people don't seem pleased with it that way. BTW I'm blond but self tan lightly. What is your coloring, if you don't mind me asking? Thanks


----------



## Glam.it

Jujuma said:


> I got 40 too but think I might be better off with 30. What to do? When you say "sculpting" do you mean highlighting where the sun would hit or contouring? Think I could use for a light face finisher/light bronzer but 30 might be better light foundation but people don't seem pleased with it that way. BTW I'm blond but self tan lightly. What is your coloring, if you don't mind me asking? Thanks



I'm blonde too. I normally use it just underneath my jawbone and around my jawline and temples, I apply lightly with a bigger brush. If you use it like this It ads a bit of shape and warmth. If I really want to contour, I use a smaller blush brush from MAC and apply a bit more heavily.
Especially since you selftan I would recommend a 40, with a 30 you would have to build the colour up a lot more to notice. Plus I heard the 30 had a hint if orange and I avoid everything that possibly could turn out orange. With a 40 there is no chance this would happen


----------



## Jujuma

Glam.it said:


> I'm blonde too. I normally use it just underneath my jawbone and around my jawline and temples, I apply lightly with a bigger brush. If you use it like this It ads a bit of shape and warmth. If I really want to contour, I use a smaller blush brush from MAC and apply a bit more heavily.
> Especially since you selftan I would recommend a 40, with a 30 you would have to build the colour up a lot more to notice. Plus I heard the 30 had a hint if orange and I avoid everything that possibly could turn out orange. With a 40 there is no chance this would happen



This will make you laugh. I agree with everything you said...that's why I exchanged my 40 for a 30. I actually wanted more of an all over finishing powder and have 2 pretty new bronzers so I went for the 30. It's a perfect match for my complexion and I can't see any orange on me (I get the orange thing, every single Guerlain bronzer pulls orange on me and I can't stand it). If it was mid July I would of def done 40 or maybe 50, would have to look. I am worried about blowing thru it too fast, will have to see. I went in bare faced to exchange and it looked pretty good on it's own. I did get a nice/cute little sample of the 10, a color I would normally never look it and I love it.  If I pick up another I think it might be that one. It's really beautiful as a highlighter and even looks pretty under the eyes towards inner corners to brighten. Very smart to give that one as a sample since I think the other colors will be more popular and now I feel like I have to back for it sooner rather than later! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Glam.it

Jujuma said:


> This will make you laugh. I agree with everything you said...that's why I exchanged my 40 for a 30. I actually wanted more of an all over finishing powder and have 2 pretty new bronzers so I went for the 30. It's a perfect match for my complexion and I can't see any orange on me (I get the orange thing, every single Guerlain bronzer pulls orange on me and I can't stand it). If it was mid July I would of def done 40 or maybe 50, would have to look. I am worried about blowing thru it too fast, will have to see. I went in bare faced to exchange and it looked pretty good on it's own. I did get a nice/cute little sample of the 10, a color I would normally never look it and I love it.  If I pick up another I think it might be that one. It's really beautiful as a highlighter and even looks pretty under the eyes towards inner corners to brighten. Very smart to give that one as a sample since I think the other colors will be more popular and now I feel like I have to back for it sooner rather than later! Thanks for the help.



Ah, good to know it doesn't go orange on you! And I have the same experience with Guerlain bronzers, guerlain bronzers are frustrating.
You make me want to get a 10 too.
Regardless of the colour, I love the quality
Of the powder&#128525;
Enjoy your les beiges !


----------



## Jujuma

Glam.it said:


> Ah, good to know it doesn't go orange on you! And I have the same experience with Guerlain bronzers, guerlain bronzers are frustrating.
> You make me want to get a 10 too.
> Regardless of the colour, I love the quality
> Of the powder&#128525;
> Enjoy your les beiges !



You too. Did whole face today and put the 10 over my concealer. No eye shadows under eyes only nice glowy skin, lovin it.  Oh, and really nice on lids too. Have to have!


----------



## cutiek1t

Anyone in here using Sublimage La Creme? I think it making my forehead  breaks out, starting to get little red spot almost pimples like forming. Maybe it just me? or could it be the le blaince  brighten lotion? Been using for almost a week.


----------



## nyluvbags

Got this for fall,69 fleur de lotus and rouge allure 95 makes perfect match for natural look


----------



## prplhrt21

My latest goodies


----------



## Laura_allyson

cutiek1t said:


> Anyone in here using Sublimage La Creme? I think it making my forehead  breaks out, starting to get little red spot almost pimples like forming. Maybe it just me? or could it be the le blaince  brighten lotion? Been using for almost a week.



I have tried a sample of La Creme before and I think it's a little too moisturizing for my combination skin. This will probably good for winter when my skin becomes drier. The Sublimage fluid is lighter and perfect for me. Been using it for months now.


----------



## hazeltt

nyluvbags said:


> Got this for fall,69 fleur de lotus and rouge allure 95 makes perfect match for natural look



Where did you find the fleur de lotus?!


----------



## nyluvbags

I got it here in Japan


----------



## cutiek1t

Laura_allyson said:


> I have tried a sample of La Creme before and I think it's a little too moisturizing for my combination skin. This will probably good for winter when my skin becomes drier. The Sublimage fluid is lighter and perfect for me. Been using it for months now.



I too have combination skin , I should save them for winter like u said. May I ask what foundation r u using ? Thanks.


----------



## Maedi

Chanel holiday at my Nordstrom. This is a very pretty and cohesive collection. I bought one of the new lipsticks, bronze Illusion dOmbre, liquid liner and Rouge Rubis nail polish.


----------



## nyluvbags

went to Chanel yesterday, I couldn't sleep last night I had to get the kabuki brush today,I love it its superrr soft ,love it.&#128525;


----------



## Jujuma

Has anybody used the new CC cream yet? I think it only comes in one color. I use a cheap bb cream when I go to the gym, only one step. Moisturizer and I get a little color to even out. Would like a nice treatment product with a little color for everyday. So far, from what I understand and I'm probably wrong, BB creams seem to be better for combo skin and CC creams more to even out complexion, dark spots etc, maybe better for more mature skin? Again might be wrong. But back on point, has anybody tried it and if so thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Jujuma

No Chanel CC cream users?


----------



## nyluvbags

I don't use much liquid foundation anymore since i started using cc cream,it covers nicely and lasts all day long ,so far its the best cream in my opinion,i use it with this,.


----------



## Jujuma

nyluvbags said:


> I don't use much liquid foundation anymore since i started using cc cream,it covers nicely and lasts all day long ,so far its the best cream in my opinion,i use it with this,.



That's so good to know. Are you happy with the color? Thanks


----------



## nyluvbags

Yes im absolutely going to re purchase this


----------



## Jujuma

nyluvbags said:


> Yes im absolutely going to re purchase this



Thanks. Have to try!


----------



## MissChiara

nyluvbags said:


> I don't use much liquid foundation anymore since i started using cc cream,it covers nicely and lasts all day long ,so far its the best cream in my opinion,i use it with this,.



I do the same!!!
But under the cc cream I use uv essential 50!
My skin looks better day after day thanks to this combo!


----------



## le chat

I just got those blushes today. Love all of them.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Has anyone tried Le Jour, La Nuit, and Les Weekend? I had multiple samples of each, and they were amazing! I usually have a couple blemishes that I can cover up and these made it go away! And my skin just looked so much better, my mom noticed too. Now I'm all out  Chanels like my addiction lmao. But just the Le Jour (Which was my fave) is $87 in Canada, and I've never spent that much money on skincare before. But I love it!


----------



## hannahsophia

Right to left id'o ebloui, fatal, illusoire


----------



## hannahsophia

Id'o Top initiation bottom apparence


----------



## Laura_allyson

cutiek1t said:


> I too have combination skin , I should save them for winter like u said. May I ask what foundation r u using ? Thanks.



I'm using the Chanel Sublimage fluid. What I like about it is it is so light and my skin doesn't get oily throughout the day. It's quite pricey but it's so worth it.  Ask your SA for a couple of samples. Let me know if u like it


----------



## Laura_allyson

nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 2349634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went to Chanel yesterday, I couldn't sleep last night I had to get the kabuki brush today,I love it its superrr soft ,love it.&#128525;



Great purchase &#128077; I am also using both products


----------



## nyluvbags

MissChiara said:


> I do the same!!!
> But under the cc cream I use uv essential 50!
> My skin looks better day after day thanks to this combo!



:thumbup:


----------



## nyluvbags

Laura_allyson said:


> Great purchase &#128077; I am also using both products



:thumbup:


----------



## cutiek1t

Laura_allyson said:


> I'm using the Chanel Sublimage fluid. What I like about it is it is so light and my skin doesn't get oily throughout the day. It's quite pricey but it's so worth it.  Ask your SA for a couple of samples. Let me know if u like it



Oh ok will do that next time i see her. Been looking at Bobbi Brown
SPF 15 Tinted Moisturizer Oil Free and seems really good. Thanks for replied.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Here are my recent goodies from Chanel. 

Got 2 lip glosses. One glossimer 176 and a rouge allure gloss in no. 72


----------



## **Ann**

Holiday Collection was out at Nordstrom in Chicago this weekend!  I picked up one of the polishes.


----------



## Maedi

Has anybody bought any of the holiday colors? I am still waiting on Ombre Matelasse. The bronze Illusion d'Ombre is beautiful as is the light pink Rouge Allure lipstick.


----------



## OzSplannie

I picked up two more discontinued Chanel polishes yesterday afternoon - Emprise and Vendetta.


----------



## OzSplannie

I have to say I really love Chanel Loyalty program in HK! It's fantastic! They send out newsletters and invitations for sampling to try their new products all the time. It's much MUCH better than Chanel loyalty program in Australia. They also sent me a letter to collect my personal Chanel Black Key. It's a gorgeous little phone charm with a Chanel logo on one side and a mirror on the other. It has a microchip inside that stores my purchasing history. It's very pretty! Love it!


----------



## my4boys

Stopes by Macy's to check out the holiday collection


----------



## sndypchez

OzSplannie said:


> I have to say I really love Chanel Loyalty program in HK! It's fantastic! They send out newsletters and invitations for sampling to try their new products all the time. It's much MUCH better than Chanel loyalty program in Australia. They also sent me a letter to collect my personal Chanel Black Key. It's a gorgeous little phone charm with a Chanel logo on one side and a mirror on the other. It has a microchip inside that stores my purchasing history. It's very pretty! Love it!



OMG that is suuuper cute!!! Does the US have a loyalty program like this?


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> I have to say I really love Chanel Loyalty program in HK! It's fantastic! They send out newsletters and invitations for sampling to try their new products all the time. It's much MUCH better than Chanel loyalty program in Australia. They also sent me a letter to collect my personal Chanel Black Key. It's a gorgeous little phone charm with a Chanel logo on one side and a mirror on the other. It has a microchip inside that stores my purchasing history. It's very pretty! Love it!



That's such a lovely idea! I wish they did things like this in Australia


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> That's such a lovely idea! I wish they did things like this in Australia



I know... Australian Chanel loyalty program is not very good at all compared to what I'm getting to experience in HK! They always send me invitations for samples and other events. I hope Australian Chanel customer service will be distributing these gorgeous toggles soon for you to enjoy! 



sndypchez said:


> OMG that is suuuper cute!!! Does the US have a loyalty program like this?



Not sure Sndypcez... But I hope you get one too!  It is the cutest little thing!


----------



## milksway25

OzSplannie said:


> I have to say I really love Chanel Loyalty program in HK! It's fantastic! They send out newsletters and invitations for sampling to try their new products all the time. It's much MUCH better than Chanel loyalty program in Australia. They also sent me a letter to collect my personal Chanel Black Key. It's a gorgeous little phone charm with a Chanel logo on one side and a mirror on the other. It has a microchip inside that stores my purchasing history. It's very pretty! Love it!



this is so cute! i hope we get it here also.


----------



## OzSplannie

milksway25 said:


> this is so cute! i hope we get it here also.



Fingers crossed!


----------



## LawQT1908

Just received these Chanel goodies in the mail. It's the Les Trois Essentiels (Essential Trio) for Lips & Nails. I love that it comes in a pretty Chanel makeup case/bag that will hold my other makeup items. This is my first time ordering from Chanel.com & I must say that the experience was great! The case came in its own little dust bag & I even got two free perfume samples (which I do usually get from the counter as well but once in a while the SA will claim to be out of freebies)!


----------



## Amaryllix

Just got a text from my NM SA that she received the 5-pan eyeshadow palette (Ombres Matelassees in Charming) for Holiday. it's now on its way to me! I am SO excited!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Amaryllix said:


> Just got a text from my NM SA that she received the 5-pan eyeshadow palette (Ombres Matelassees in Charming) for Holiday. it's now on its way to me! I am SO excited!



Looking forward to hearing more about this! It looks like my type of colours


----------



## OzSplannie

LawQT1908 said:


> View attachment 2373695
> 
> 
> Just received these Chanel goodies in the mail. It's the Les Trois Essentiels (Essential Trio) for Lips & Nails. I love that it comes in a pretty Chanel makeup case/bag that will hold my other makeup items. This is my first time ordering from Chanel.com & I must say that the experience was great! The case came in its own little dust bag & I even got two free perfume samples (which I do usually get from the counter as well but once in a while the SA will claim to be out of freebies)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2373712



Very pretty! What colour is the polish? Is it Vertigo?


----------



## pmburk

Stopped at the counter while in Dillard's last night & picked up:

Vitalumiere Aqua - 12 Beige Rose
Powder Blush - In Love


----------



## LeVernis Addict

Anybody have any recommendations for permanent eyeshadow quads or blushes??
I have a family member traveling to the U.S. & I want to get these in the U.S. formulation, rather than the baked version we have here in Australia. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## jen_sparro

^Are you interested in more neutral colours? Are you warm or cool toned?

My friend brings me back quads when she's over in the US and I highly recommend Intuition. It's a great neutral palette, I can use it for day and night and the formula is head and shoulders above the baked quads.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> ^Are you interested in more neutral colours? Are you warm or cool toned?
> 
> My friend brings me back quads when she's over in the US and I highly recommend Intuition. It's a great neutral palette, I can use it for day and night and the formula is head and shoulders above the baked quads.



Thanks Jen! Yes, neutral is probably safer ordering without seeing them for myself. I actually did kinda have Intuition on my radar. I'm glad you recommend the formula. 
So seeing as it'll be bought in the US, it'll definitely be the US formula right? It's my dad that's going - he certainly wouldn't know the difference LOL!!!!
Do you have any blushes? I think they are different formula too ie. not baked, aren't they?

Oops... Forgot to mention, I think I'm cool toned to neutral colouring. NW in MAC - is that cool toned?


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Thanks Jen! Yes, neutral is probably safer ordering without seeing them for myself. I actually did kinda have Intuition on my radar. I'm glad you recommend the formula.
> So seeing as it'll be bought in the US, it'll definitely be the US formula right? It's my dad that's going - he certainly wouldn't know the difference LOL!!!!
> Do you have any blushes? I think they are different formula too ie. not baked, aren't they?
> 
> Oops... Forgot to mention, I think I'm cool toned to neutral colouring. NW in MAC - is that cool toned?



I've never been matched to MAC so honestly I wouldn't have a clue sorry! :shame:
Yes, the blush formula is different. It's meant to be more pigmented, I don't own any US formula blushes so I couldn't say from personal experience. 

The easiest way for your Dad is the US formula has square colours. And as far as I know, the US rarely gets the Euro formula so he should be safe getting any of the permanent range  Since you're more neutral/cool toned, maybe have a look at Raffinement or Variation, they are very pretty (I don't own them as I'm quite warm). Just one thing to be aware of, they are more shimmery than the Euro formula but they aren't glittery... a good comparison I guess would be the powders are similar to the Ombre Essentiale singles but not quite as buttery. 

Sorry for the huge paragraph LOL, can you tell I love researching these sorts of things?


----------



## LeVernis Addict

jen_sparro said:


> I've never been matched to MAC so honestly I wouldn't have a clue sorry! :shame:
> Yes, the blush formula is different. It's meant to be more pigmented, I don't own any US formula blushes so I couldn't say from personal experience.
> 
> The easiest way for your Dad is the US formula has square colours. And as far as I know, the US rarely gets the Euro formula so he should be safe getting any of the permanent range  Since you're more neutral/cool toned, maybe have a look at Raffinement or Variation, they are very pretty (I don't own them as I'm quite warm). Just one thing to be aware of, they are more shimmery than the Euro formula but they aren't glittery... a good comparison I guess would be the powders are similar to the Ombre Essentiale singles but not quite as buttery.
> 
> Sorry for the huge paragraph LOL, can you tell I love researching these sorts of things?



Thanks so much again!!! You've been super helpful!! I must be more cool toned, if you're warm toned. I know because nail colours that don't suit me, suit you & vice versa 
I'll look up the other two that you mentioned as well. 
I don't own any 'standard' quads that we have here. I'm really not a fan of the texture. I have the beautiful soft one from last Christmas & a couple of the Ombre Essentiale singles & one duo. Those are all excellent. So I'm looking forward to adding a US quad into my collection


----------



## jen_sparro

LeVernis Addict said:


> Thanks so much again!!! You've been super helpful!! I must be more cool toned, if you're warm toned. I know because nail colours that don't suit me, suit you & vice versa
> I'll look up the other two that you mentioned as well.
> I don't own any 'standard' quads that we have here. I'm really not a fan of the texture. I have the beautiful soft one from last Christmas & a couple of the Ombre Essentiale singles & one duo. Those are all excellent. So I'm looking forward to adding a US quad into my collection



Hehe very true! I hope your dad brings back a lovely US quad or two 
I'm hoping to get my hands on a few quads soon as a colleague of my mum's is heading to the US. My wishlist is Lilium (as it's being DC'ed and the greens are so pretty), Seduction, Mystic Eyes and Mystere...


----------



## LeVernis Addict

^ oooh.... More lovely quads for me to google


----------



## Glam.it

Does someone own the les beiges retractable kabuki brush? It's my birthday soon and I'm preparing my list&#128516;!
So far on my list:
Les beiges in 20
Soleil tan de chanel
And I want a brush for applying bronzer and one for my les beiges


----------



## **Ann**

Glam.it said:


> Does someone own the les beiges retractable kabuki brush? It's my birthday soon and I'm preparing my list&#128516;!
> So far on my list:
> Les beiges in 20
> Soleil tan de chanel
> And I want a brush for applying bronzer and one for my les beiges



I have 2, and Les Beiges in 20.  Love them both!


----------



## Maedi

Glam.it said:


> Does someone own the les beiges retractable kabuki brush? It's my birthday soon and I'm preparing my list&#128516;!
> So far on my list:
> Les beiges in 20
> Soleil tan de chanel
> And I want a brush for applying bronzer and one for my les beiges



I have the Kabuki retractable brush and highly recommend it. It is portable, practical and oh so soft. I use it with my Les Beiges 20. Lisa Eldridge has great tutorials with these.


----------



## MissChiara

Glam.it said:


> Does someone own the les beiges retractable kabuki brush? It's my birthday soon and I'm preparing my list&#128516;!
> So far on my list:
> Les beiges in 20
> Soleil tan de chanel
> And I want a brush for applying bronzer and one for my les beiges



It's great,the softest brush ever!
I own 3&#128513;of them,I wash them very often and they're like new!


----------



## Glam.it

Maedi said:


> I have the Kabuki retractable brush and highly recommend it. It is portable, practical and oh so soft. I use it with my Les Beiges 20. Lisa Eldridge has great tutorials with these.



Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Glam.it

MissChiara said:


> It's great,the softest brush ever!
> I own 3&#128513;of them,I wash them very often and they're like new!



Okay, it got a spot on my list now for sure! Thank you for responding!


----------



## llaga22




----------



## Deanna39

I have the Les beige powder and the retractable brush


----------



## LawQT1908

OzSplannie said:


> Very pretty! What colour is the polish? Is it Vertigo?




Sorry for the late response but I just saw your question. Yes it's Vertigo. I haven't tried it yet because it is a much darker color than I'm used to wearing...so I'm a little scared! Lol I may end up gifting it to my younger sister.


----------



## OzSplannie

LawQT1908 said:


> Sorry for the late response but I just saw your question. Yes it's Vertigo. I haven't tried it yet because it is a much darker color than I'm used to wearing...so I'm a little scared! Lol I may end up gifting it to my younger sister.



Vertigo is so elegant and is very pretty! I was u sure if I liked it when it just came out, but it looks absolutely beautiful on the nails! Try it, it might surprise you


----------



## Maedi

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 2378866
> 
> View attachment 2378867



So very beautiful!


----------



## samlee

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 2378866
> 
> View attachment 2378867


I love pirate. one of my go to reds.


----------



## milksway25

My sa just texted me a pic of d Ultimate nailpolish set. She got 12... 3 days ago and now her store only has 3 left. Hered d pic... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## xoxo1858

^wow that's amazing, do you know how much?


----------



## samlee

milksway25 said:


> My sa just texted me a pic of d Ultimate nailpolish set. She got 12... 3 days ago and now her store only has 3 left. Hered d pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2380965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2380968


that's amazing!


----------



## milksway25

Its 375$ its exactly d price youd pay for if u buy them all individually only difference is d container   its limited edition also. If u need a great sa i recommend Hilda at nm topanga.


----------



## clutchie

Oh, I'm so glad I found this thread!!! I'm going to buy some makeup and I was thinking of Chanel, since I've got a job and my time as a student is finally coming to an end. 

This is the products I need: pressed powder (I prefer transparent since I'm pale), an eyebrow pencil, a blush and some lipsticks (not very glossy). 

I have found Chanel Crayon Sourcils Sculpting Eyebrow pencil, Chanel Les Beiges Healthy Glow Sheer Powder SPF15, Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush and Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet Lipstick, that looks lovely. Do you think that these products will match what I'm looking for?? I also want a palette with some beige/brown colours...

Thanks for any tip!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Deanna39 said:


> I have the Les beige powder and the retractable brush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2379199


 
I got this too and so far I love it!!  I got the 20.


----------



## milksway25

clutchie said:


> Oh, I'm so glad I found this thread!!! I'm going to buy some makeup and I was thinking of Chanel, since I've got a job and my time as a student is finally coming to an end.
> 
> This is the products I need: pressed powder (I prefer transparent since I'm pale), an eyebrow pencil, a blush and some lipsticks (not very glossy).
> 
> I have found Chanel Crayon Sourcils Sculpting Eyebrow pencil, Chanel Les Beiges Healthy Glow Sheer Powder SPF15, Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush and Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet Lipstick, that looks lovely. Do you think that these products will match what I'm looking for?? I also want a palette with some beige/brown colours...
> 
> Thanks for any tip!!



yes. good choice on everything. i have it all and loving it!  there is alot of neutral eyeshadow palettes that is really pretty. i like spices.


----------



## clutchie

milksway25 said:


> yes. good choice on everything. i have it all and loving it!  there is alot of neutral eyeshadow palettes that is really pretty. i like spices.



Thanks for your help!!


----------



## deetee

Hi everyone! 

I live in Canada and usually purchase at Holt Renfrew's Chanel counter to get the best service (white chanel shopping bag, black ribbon, white gift wrap on certain products, etc). One time I stopped by the Chanel counter at The Bay and to my surprise, that counter doesn't have any Chanel shopping bags. My purchase was put in a plastic "The Bay" shopping bag ... 

My question is: Why do some Chanel cosmetics purchases come in a white shopping bag and others are placed in a black shopping bag? Is there a difference? I am wondering because I have never received a black one but see some Youtubers pulling our their cosmetic purchases in one! 

Anyways, this was my most recent purchase!
200mL of Chanel No5!


----------



## JA_UK

deetee said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I live in Canada and usually purchase at Holt Renfrew's Chanel counter to get the best service (white chanel shopping bag, black ribbon, white gift wrap on certain products, etc). One time I stopped by the Chanel counter at The Bay and to my surprise, that counter doesn't have any Chanel shopping bags. My purchase was put in a plastic "The Bay" shopping bag ...
> 
> My question is: Why do some Chanel cosmetics purchases come in a white shopping bag and others are placed in a black shopping bag? Is there a difference? I am wondering because I have never received a black one but see some Youtubers pulling our their cosmetic purchases in one!
> 
> Anyways, this was my most recent purchase!
> 200mL of Chanel No5!



I would hazard a guess that the black chanel bags are from the boutiques and the white ones are from the concession counters.


----------



## deetee

JA_UK said:


> I would hazard a guess that the black chanel bags are from the boutiques and the white ones are from the concession counters.



Thank you!


----------



## milhouse13

JA_UK said:


> I would hazard a guess that the black chanel bags are from the boutiques and the white ones are from the concession counters.



Correct-- black bags are from the boutique.

I'm also from Canada and usually like getting the CHANEL bag, but don't always get one.... It's simply that they run out of them- they only get a limited supply and then have to wait for the rep to order more.  Even at Holts I won't always get one.  Also, some Bays are stingy with the bags so they save them for larger purchases or more exclusive clients.

Lots of Bays have great service though, and one that I go to will always give lots of samples.  They also wrap the fragrances like yours.  Overall it depends on the sales volume of the counters in The Bay-- the bigger volume counters always get lots of samples, bags, packaging, knick-knacks for clients.


----------



## Kfoorya2

HeartMyMJs said:


> I got this too and so far I love it!!  I got the 20.




I have the powder but not the brush, do you think it applies better with the brush? 

Thank you!


----------



## OzSplannie

Kfoorya2 said:


> I have the powder but not the brush, do you think it applies better with the brush?
> 
> Thank you!



I also bought #20 as well as the Kabuki brush and to be honest I am very disappointed with both. The powder makes my skin look very mummy-like  and the brush doesn't help at all. If anything it makes it look patchy and uneven. Les Beiges is honestly one of the very few make up products from Chanel I would happily throw in a bin.

On a positive side, just got some new lovely polishes and a few freebies to go with it!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Kfoorya2 said:


> I have the powder but not the brush, do you think it applies better with the brush?
> 
> Thank you!




I use a kabuki brush.  I think it is better.  So far I like it.


----------



## samlee

just got the JC in Accent.


----------



## OzSplannie

samlee said:


> just got the JC in Accent.



Congrats!!! Looks beautiful! 

I just got a gorgeous invitation from Chanel for Nuit Byzantine - to preview Christmas 2013 collection and aparently get a "beauty dedication" gift  I am heading off to my counter now! Yay!!!


----------



## JA_UK

OzSplannie said:


> I also bought #20 as well as the Kabuki brush and to be honest I am very disappointed with both. The powder makes my skin look very mummy-like  and the brush doesn't help at all. If anything it makes it look patchy and uneven. Les Beiges is honestly one of the very few make up products from Chanel I would happily throw in a bin.
> 
> On a positive side, just got some new lovely polishes and a few freebies to go with it!





HeartMyMJs said:


> I use a kabuki brush.  I think it is better.  So far I like it.



I must say the les beiges kabuki brush is a disappointment for me also its an absolute nightmare to clean and I wasn't impressed with the application of the product using it. My only consolation was that I purchased it with my Boots Advantage points which meant it was free. I much prefer my MAC kabuki to use with les beiges as it's easier to distribute over the face.


----------



## LeVernis Addict

OzSplannie said:


> Congrats!!! Looks beautiful!
> 
> I just got a gorgeous invitation from Chanel for Nuit Byzantine - to preview Christmas 2013 collection and aparently get a "beauty dedication" gift  I am heading off to my counter now! Yay!!!



Beautiful invite! Excited to see what your 'beauty dedication' gift is!!!!


----------



## OzSplannie

JA_UK said:


> I must say the les beiges kabuki brush is a disappointment for me also its an absolute nightmare to clean and I wasn't impressed with the application of the product using it. My only consolation was that I purchased it with my Boots Advantage points which meant it was free. I much prefer my MAC kabuki to use with les beiges as it's easier to distribute over the face.



That's exactly my thoughts on the product. I think I'll stick to my HG powder (Clinique Superpowder) from now on. 



LeVernis Addict said:


> Beautiful invite! Excited to see what your 'beauty dedication' gift is!!!!



Ah apparently the Christmas collection is still not out for another week! The gift was a pot of Sublimage creme


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> Congrats!!! Looks beautiful!
> 
> I just got a gorgeous invitation from Chanel for Nuit Byzantine - to preview Christmas 2013 collection and aparently get a "beauty dedication" gift  I am heading off to my counter now! Yay!!!



This is so pretty...


----------



## LeVernis Addict

OzSplannie said:


> Ah apparently the Christmas collection is still not out for another week! The gift was a pot of Sublimage creme


Wow! That's a nice gift! Enjoy


----------



## OzSplannie

LeVernis Addict said:


> Wow! That's a nice gift! Enjoy



Thank you LeVernis!  not sure what was the point of that invite though. I still haven't seen the Christmas collection. They literally just gave me the creme!

Did you end up getting anything else from the Christmas collection apart from the polish?


----------



## LeVernis Addict

OzSplannie said:


> Thank you LeVernis!  not sure what was the point of that invite though. I still haven't seen the Christmas collection. They literally just gave me the creme!
> 
> Did you end up getting anything else from the Christmas collection apart from the polish?



Oh yes!! I got the bronze Illusion d'Ombre Initiation, the Sparkly Mascara Top Coat, the blush Accent & the eyeshadow palette Charming. The blush & palette are my favourites at the moment, great for every day. Though I love the sparkle of the mascara & the Illusion d'Ombre too!


----------



## OzSplannie

LeVernis Addict said:


> Oh yes!! I got the bronze Illusion d'Ombre Initiation, the Sparkly Mascara Top Coat, the blush Accent & the eyeshadow palette Charming. The blush & palette are my favourites at the moment, great for every day. Though I love the sparkle of the mascara & the Illusion d'Ombre too!



Oh wow! Sounds lovely  I'm also interested in the Mascara and wonder what's the shimmering loose powder is like... Have you seen it? Also want the blush, but I still have two (!) backups of Star Dust, so wonder if they are too similar... Any idea?


----------



## LeVernis Addict

OzSplannie said:


> Oh wow! Sounds lovely  I'm also interested in the Mascara and wonder what's the shimmering loose powder is like... Have you seen it? Also want the blush, but I still have two (!) backups of Star Dust, so wonder if they are too similar... Any idea?



The loose powder is VERY glittery. I think it'd be good for the body, not so much the face. The blush is stunning. I passed on Star Dust as it was a little too glittery for me, but Accent is more shimmer than glitter if that makes sense. It is also more brown & less pink. From memory, they are quite different. I think you'll like it


----------



## MissNataliie

I just bought Coco Mademoiselle eau de parfum and I absolutely love it.


----------



## MissChiara

Chanel compact foundation,vitalumiere douceur,I really love it!
It's So light and soft on the skin!
,


----------



## Glam.it

MissNataliie said:


> I just bought Coco Mademoiselle eau de parfum and I absolutely love it.
> View attachment 2392594



&#128077; Love the card


----------



## MissNataliie

Glam.it said:


> &#128077; Love the card




Thank you! It's my favorite quote!


----------



## BarbAga

MissNataliie said:


> I just bought Coco Mademoiselle eau de parfum and I absolutely love it.
> View attachment 2392594



One of my favorites also


----------



## MissNataliie

BarbAga said:


> One of my favorites also




It's so inspiring! I like to keep the card as a bookmark for whatever I'm reading so I always have it with me


----------



## OzSplannie

LeVernis Addict said:


> Oh yes!! I got the bronze Illusion d'Ombre Initiation, the Sparkly Mascara Top Coat, the blush Accent & the eyeshadow palette Charming. The blush & palette are my favourites at the moment, great for every day. Though I love the sparkle of the mascara & the Illusion d'Ombre too!



I checked out the Christmas collection in Sydney a few days ago and thought all of it was extremely boring. Im only gonna go for Rouge Rubis this time to see if I like it on my nails  Accent was quite disappointing for me. Very plain. Mascara top coat is a "block" colour, not glitters in a clear base like what Lancôme used to have. So looks really strange when used as an accent on the eyelashes. Almost makes my eyelashes look shorter. Last year's Christmas collection was by far better IMHO.


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> I checked out the Christmas collection in Sydney a few days ago and thought all of it was extremely boring. Im only gonna go for Rouge Rubis this time to see if I like it on my nails  Accent was quite disappointing for me. Very plain. Mascara top coat is a "block" colour, not glitters in a clear base like what Lancôme used to have. So looks really strange when used as an accent on the eyelashes. Almost makes my eyelashes look shorter. Last year's Christmas collection was by far better IMHO.



Oh no  I haven't been able to get in and see the collection yet but my SA is holding some things for me... 
So the mascara is black with glitter?


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> Oh no  I haven't been able to get in and see the collection yet but my SA is holding some things for me...
> So the mascara is black with glitter?



No the mascara is actually bronze. It's like a normal mascara but just sparkly bronze colour. That's why I don't really understand how it's a top coat. Coz to me a top coat is like this: (it's gold glitter in clear gel to apply over black mascara)


----------



## Fran0421

Can anyone tell me if les beiges powder is a good setting powder ?


----------



## JulieDiva

Fran0421 said:


> Can anyone tell me if les beiges powder is a good setting powder ?



yes, I just went and got a makeover at Chanel, and walked away with 2 shades of les beiges powders.   She applied it on me at the beginning of my shopping afternoon. i went back hours later, and my skin looked amazing...and completely perfect..like I just put the powder on. I got my exact skin shade No30, for everyday, and I got the set with N040...which is only slightly deeper.


----------



## Livia1

MissChiara said:


> Chanel compact foundation,vitalumiere douceur,I really love it!
> It's So light and soft on the skin!
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2392691
> 
> View attachment 2392692



Hi there. I'm still waiting for this to come to Denmark.
You wouldn't happen to know how this compares to the Mat Lumiere Powder Foundation?


----------



## MissChiara

Livia1 said:


> Hi there. I'm still waiting for this to come to Denmark.
> You wouldn't happen to know how this compares to the Mat Lumiere Powder Foundation?



Hi Livia!
I'm from Italy,and here this new foundation has been released the 18 october.
I think it's better than mat lumiere powder.
I have sensitive skin and didn't give me problems.
It's a powder but goes like a cream on the skin.
It does a good powder job,if you have oily skin,but gives also light!not a complete flat matte effect,that I personally don't like on me...
For me it's a really good product!


----------



## Livia1

MissChiara said:


> Hi Livia!
> I'm from Italy,and here this new foundation has been released the 18 october.
> I think it's better than mat lumiere powder.
> I have sensitive skin and didn't give me problems.
> It's a powder but goes like a cream on the skin.
> It does a good powder job,if you have oily skin,but gives also light!not a complete flat matte effect,that I personally don't like on me...
> For me it's a really good product!




Thank you so much for your opinion.
It sounds great and I can't wait to try it.
Mat Lumiere, even though it's called Mat, isn't really mat once it settles into your skin. I've been using it for years and I'm happy with it but it seems as though this new Vitalumiere might be worth a try.
Thanks again


----------



## MissChiara

Livia1 said:


> Thank you so much for your opinion.
> It sounds great and I can't wait to try it.
> Mat Lumiere, even though it's called Mat, isn't really mat once it settles into your skin. I've been using it for years and I'm happy with it but it seems as though this new Vitalumiere might be worth a try.
> Thanks again



Yes,you should absolutely try it!
I'm happy with it also because finally here in Italy is available a Chanel foundation in shade 20 beige...they are usually too dark for me...perhaps that's why I didn't like mat lumiere,I had to buy a too dark shade,plus its formula was not ok for my skin...maybe they also changed the formula...I found this new One to be more gentle,I'm really loving it!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

OzSplannie said:


> I checked out the Christmas collection in Sydney a few days ago and thought all of it was extremely boring. Im only gonna go for Rouge Rubis this time to see if I like it on my nails  Accent was quite disappointing for me. Very plain. Mascara top coat is a "block" colour, not glitters in a clear base like what Lancôme used to have. So looks really strange when used as an accent on the eyelashes. Almost makes my eyelashes look shorter. Last year's Christmas collection was by far better IMHO.



That's a shame you weren't impressed with the collection. I really like this years collection, but agree that last years was better


----------



## Livia1

MissChiara said:


> Yes,you should absolutely try it!
> I'm happy with it also because finally here in Italy is available a Chanel foundation in shade 20 beige...they are usually too dark for me...perhaps that's why I didn't like mat lumiere,I had to buy a too dark shade,plus its formula was not ok for my skin...maybe they also changed the formula...I found this new One to be more gentle,I'm really loving it!



Well, more gentle is always a good thing 

Btw, I don't know if you know, Mat Lumiere does exist in the shades 10 & 20 but these colours are difficult to find.
I use 10 and always have to stock up when I travel. And can I just say how odd it is that the lightest colours are not available in Scandinavia


----------



## MissChiara

Livia1 said:


> Well, more gentle is always a good thing
> 
> Btw, I don't know if you know, Mat Lumiere does exist in the shades 10 & 20 but these colours are difficult to find.
> I use 10 and always have to stock up when I travel. And can I just say how odd it is that the lightest colours are not available in Scandinavia



Yes but these colours were impossible to find in Italy,so before I bought vitalumiere douceur I found my perfect mach with Dior nude compact(also a great product!)


----------



## Livia1

So, the *Vitalumiere Compact Douceur* finally arrived in Denmark but of course, we are not getting all colours 

In the Mat Lumiere Powder Foundation, I use shade 10 Lumiere. Can anyone tell me if I should go for the 10 Beige or the 12 Beige Rosé in the new Vitalumiere Douceur?

On the Chanel website, it looks like 12 Beige Rosé is lighter than 10 Beige but logically, 10 would be the lightest, non?

Please help


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I saw this at Costco for $72.99.  I never saw Chanel here.  Anyone have this?  It's a great set.


----------



## MissChiara

Livia1 said:


> So, the *Vitalumiere Compact Douceur* finally arrived in Denmark but of course, we are not getting all colours
> 
> In the Mat Lumiere Powder Foundation, I use shade 10 Lumiere. Can anyone tell me if I should go for the 10 Beige or the 12 Beige Rosé in the new Vitalumiere Douceur?
> 
> On the Chanel website, it looks like 12 Beige Rosé is lighter than 10 Beige but logically, 10 would be the lightest, non?
> 
> Please help



I think that 10 beige is more yellow toned,12 Rosy toned...or not?!


----------



## Livia1

MissChiara said:


> I think that 10 beige is more yellow toned,12 Rosy toned...or not?!




I believe you're absolutely right. I was just wondering if anyone knew if the Beige Rosé shades are generally darker or lighter than the Beige shades.
And if the Beige shades are _very _yellow.

I have neutral skin colour but very fair so I really am looking for the lightest possible shade that isn't too yellow 
Since we only have the Beige Rosé 12 here in Denmark, I can't see the Beige 10.


----------



## Livia1

So I bought the Vitalumiere Compact Douceur in the shade 12 Beige Rose. I would still love to know how the 12 Beige Rosé is different from the 10 Beige. Is the Beige 10 very yellow or is it more of a neutral colour etc.?

I compared the Vitalumiere 12 Beige Rosé to my Mat Lumiere Powder in 10 Lumiere and they are quite similar though not exactly the same. For anyone who is interested I took a few pics to compare. The one with the CC logo is the Mat lumiere and the one with CHANEL is the Vitalumiere.

Now, I have only had the Vitalumiere on for a couple of hours so I can't really comment on the quality, wear etc. but I will say that just trying it on, it is so soft and lovely, very finely milled. The colour looks gorgeous so far though, as with the Mat Lumiere, I wish it was a bit lighter.

All that said, there is one really bad thing about this ... the smell! I own a lot of Chanel and they all have the familiar rose smell. I am used to that but even so, it always disappears after a short while.

This however smells really cheap. Like cheap shampoo or even dishwasher soap  And the worst part is, I've had it on for a couple of hours and it still stinks 

So I have to say, I'll give this a couple of weeks but unless I find that it is entirely fantastic and that nothing compares to this, then unfortunately I will have to go back to my trusted Mat Lumiere. I just can't handle the smell.


----------



## Maedi

Livia1 said:


> So I bought the Vitalumiere Compact Douceur in the shade 12 Beige Rose. I would still love to know how the 12 Beige Rosé is different from the 10 Beige. Is the Beige 10 very yellow or is it more of a neutral colour etc.?
> 
> I compared the Vitalumiere 12 Beige Rosé to my Mat Lumiere Powder in 10 Lumiere and they are quite similar though not exactly the same. For anyone who is interested I took a few pics to compare. The one with the CC logo is the Mat lumiere and the one with CHANEL is the Vitalumiere.
> 
> Now, I have only had the Vitalumiere on for a couple of hours so I can't really comment on the quality, wear etc. but I will say that just trying it on, it is so soft and lovely, very finely milled. The colour looks gorgeous so far though, as with the Mat Lumiere, I wish it was a bit lighter.
> 
> All that said, there is one really bad thing about this ... the smell! I own a lot of Chanel and they all have the familiar rose smell. I am used to that but even so, it always disappears after a short while.
> 
> This however smells really cheap. Like cheap shampoo or even dishwasher soap  And the worst part is, I've had it on for a couple of hours and it still stinks
> 
> So I have to say, I'll give this a couple of weeks but unless I find that it is entirely fantastic and that nothing compares to this, then unfortunately I will have to go back to my trusted Mat Lumiere. I just can't handle the smell.



I have the older Vitalumiere Éclat and have also not liked the smell. It goes away quickly though and I always figured it was the sunscreen.


----------



## Livia1

Maedi said:


> I have the older Vitalumiere Éclat and have also not liked the smell. It goes away quickly though and I always figured it was the sunscreen.



It's just odd that it smells nothing like Chanel. Plus, I don't feel it goes away quickly, I can still smell it hours later though the scent does fade.
It can't be the SPF though because the Mat Lumiere also has the SPF10 and that one smells just like any other Chanel product.


----------



## Tomikai

Hi! I'm planning to buy a chanel lipstick but am a bit overwhelmed with the many kinds that it has. Can u guys enlighten me; what are the difference between rouge allure vs rouge allure velvet vs rouge coco vs rouge coco shine? And which is better; rouge allure or rouge dior? Many thanks!


----------



## OzSplannie

LeVernis Addict said:


> That's a shame you weren't impressed with the collection. I really like this years collection, but agree that last years was better



You'd think that after seeing the Christmas collection in Sydney it will be the end of it, right? Hahaha ... Well, I went back to my local HK counter to pick up Rouge Rubis and also the LE Christmas brushes set. I needed some new brushes and when I saw pictures of the Christmas minis (i don't think they are available in Australia? Or maybe they just weren't on display when I was there) I was quite excited as the set this year includes everything I need! Quite often these sets have things I won't use like eyelash/brow plastic combs, but this year the set is absolutely perfect! 

So while I was at the counter I also saw the Bronze eye liner which I didn't see in Sydney. The SA tried it on the top of my black eyeliner and finished off the look with the glittering mascara on my bottom lashes (which I originally didn't like back in Sydney) and it looked very pretty, so I ended up getting both! Lol! Also she dusted some glittering loose powder (77 Moon Light) all over my neck and shoulders and it looked very pretty and Christmasy, so I ended up buying it too. :shame:

So much for not liking the Christmas collection, right?!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

OzSplannie said:


> You'd think that after seeing the Christmas collection in Sydney it will be the end of it, right? Hahaha ... Well, I went back to my local HK counter to pick up Rouge Rubis and also the LE Christmas brushes set. I needed some new brushes and when I saw pictures of the Christmas minis (i don't think they are available in Australia? Or maybe they just weren't on display when I was there) I was quite excited as the set this year includes everything I need! Quite often these sets have things I won't use like eyelash/brow plastic combs, but this year the set is absolutely perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> So while I was at the counter I also saw the Bronze eye liner which I didn't see in Sydney. The SA tried it on the top of my black eyeliner and finished off the look with the glittering mascara on my bottom lashes (which I originally didn't like back in Sydney) and it looked very pretty, so I ended up getting both! Lol! Also she dusted some glittering loose powder (77 Moon Light) all over my neck and shoulders and it looked very pretty and Christmasy, so I ended up buying it too. :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for not liking the Christmas collection, right?!




Love those brushes!!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

OzSplannie said:


> You'd think that after seeing the Christmas collection in Sydney it will be the end of it, right? Hahaha ... Well, I went back to my local HK counter to pick up Rouge Rubis and also the LE Christmas brushes set. I needed some new brushes and when I saw pictures of the Christmas minis (i don't think they are available in Australia? Or maybe they just weren't on display when I was there) I was quite excited as the set this year includes everything I need! Quite often these sets have things I won't use like eyelash/brow plastic combs, but this year the set is absolutely perfect!
> 
> So while I was at the counter I also saw the Bronze eye liner which I didn't see in Sydney. The SA tried it on the top of my black eyeliner and finished off the look with the glittering mascara on my bottom lashes (which I originally didn't like back in Sydney) and it looked very pretty, so I ended up getting both! Lol! Also she dusted some glittering loose powder (77 Moon Light) all over my neck and shoulders and it looked very pretty and Christmasy, so I ended up buying it too. :shame:
> 
> So much for not liking the Christmas collection, right?!



Hahaha!!! Well... Never say never  
I'm so glad you ended up liking some of the pieces, especially the mascara!! I was wearing it on my bottom lashes on the weekend & couldn't stop looking at them - its so glittery & pretty! I wear it over my black mascara and it is certainly very noticable. I prefer to wear it with a liner underneath. That way I don't lose any definition as I feel the bronze colour tones down my lashes a touch. 
Enjoy all of your new goodies!!


----------



## OzSplannie

LeVernis Addict said:


> Hahaha!!! Well... Never say never
> I'm so glad you ended up liking some of the pieces, especially the mascara!! I was wearing it on my bottom lashes on the weekend & couldn't stop looking at them - its so glittery & pretty! I wear it over my black mascara and it is certainly very noticable. I prefer to wear it with a liner underneath. That way I don't lose any definition as I feel the bronze colour tones down my lashes a touch.
> Enjoy all of your new goodies!!



Indeed! 

I completely agree with you about the mascara. It think it looks so pretty on the bottom lashes. I had the same issue with it when I tried it on my top lashes as the bronze made them look quite short. Maybe I should give the blush another go as well  although I do still have 3 boxes of Star Dust to get through 

 I'm gonna paint my nails with Rouge Rubis tonight! Can't wait to make it look all Christmasy!


----------



## LeVernis Addict

OzSplannie said:


> Indeed!
> 
> I completely agree with you about the mascara. It think it looks so pretty on the bottom lashes. I had the same issue with it when I tried it on my top lashes as the bronze made them look quite short. Maybe I should give the blush another go as well  although I do still have 3 boxes of Star Dust to get through
> 
> I'm gonna paint my nails with Rouge Rubis tonight! Can't wait to make it look all Christmasy!



Hahaha! I'm going to be an enabler here.... Did you actually try the blush on? Cause I wasn't impressed looking at it, but on it gives me such a beautiful healthy glow that goes with so many looks! Just saying


----------



## Glam.it

So my birthday was a few days ago and I got some chanel-goodies

I got the La Nuit-serum, i recieved a generous sample before and it did not break me out+delivered as promised so I got the full size bottle
The kabuki brush from the les beiges collection: I love this one!!! So easy to take with me!
Les beiges in 20. I have the 40 for
Contouring/bronzing and now also the 20 just to set, it's a great color for me to take 'shadows' away, so I'm happy
And then the le volume mascara,
It's nothing special, a regular good mascara,
Not a 'wow!' One
And that's it


----------



## **Ann**

Chanel does a  resort make-up after holiday, correct?  Anyone seen any peeks of what it might include?


----------



## TazHawk

HeartMyMJs said:


> I saw this at Costco for $72.99.  I never saw Chanel here.  Anyone have this?  It's a great set.
> View attachment 2397561


Great set! I was searching for this set and thought you can only buy it on flights. I didn't know Costco sells Chanel makeup. May I know which state and which Costco you found it in? I live in the Bay Area but couldn't find it in my local Costco.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

TazHawk said:


> Great set! I was searching for this set and thought you can only buy it on flights. I didn't know Costco sells Chanel makeup. May I know which state and which Costco you found it in? I live in the Bay Area but couldn't find it in my local Costco.


 
I am in Southern Cali.  I found it at Cypress, CA.  I got a few but there is a big hulk there!!


----------



## MsHarryWinston

I got the Chanel CoCo Baume this weekend! Eeeee and Le Volume mascara, and I FINALLY corrupted my best friend and brought her into the cult of C and she bought the baume and the mascara primer as well, but she doesn't love the primer so she's giving it to me. Love love love Chanel!!!


----------



## Glam.it

MsHarryWinston said:


> I got the Chanel CoCo Baume this weekend! Eeeee and Le Volume mascara, and I FINALLY corrupted my best friend and brought her into the cult of C and she bought the baume and the mascara primer as well, but she doesn't love the primer so she's giving it to me. Love love love Chanel!!!



Good choices. I love the primer too haha&#128516;


----------



## MsHarryWinston

Glam.it said:


> Good choices. I love the primer too haha&#128516;



Lol thanks, I can't wait to try it. I have naturally really short lashes but with a few swipes of le volume I blink and create a breeze, lol. I can't wait to see what it's like with the primer. I heard it makes a great night time lash treatment too.


----------



## Glam.it

MsHarryWinston said:


> Lol thanks, I can't wait to try it. I have naturally really short lashes but with a few swipes of le volume I blink and create a breeze, lol. I can't wait to see what it's like with the primer. I heard it makes a great night time lash treatment too.



I wasn't impressed with le volume on its own but with the primer it works really nicely plus it's soft on the lashes.
I never tried it as a lash treatment!


----------



## MsHarryWinston

Oh thats to bad you weren't impressed with it on it's own 
When I tested it in the store in 2 swipes it became my holy grail mascara. It freaks me out that the website has it listed as "limited edition". O_o they had BETTER not take it away from me.


----------



## Danielle1590

Last week I bought a Chanel blush (Malice) and a new lipstick, Rouge allure in Indécise. Love both and actually I want another blush soon. Really love this one!


----------



## Samia

Picked up today:


----------



## kemilia

Danielle1590 said:


> Last week I bought a Chanel blush (Malice) and a new lipstick, Rouge allure in Indécise. Love both and actually I want another blush soon. Really love this one!




I recently had my makeup done by a Chanel makeup artist--it was an event at my local Macy's and a friend convinced me to go--this is generally not my thing--and it turned out great. She used Indecise on my lips with an Aveline lip pencil and to finish it off--a Unity (41) glossimer. 


I totally recommend getting the liner and gloss--it was the first time _ever_ that people commented on my "great" lips and they really looked wonderful--not too gooey or anything. The rest of the makeup was wonderful too--I'd never used a foundation brush (my niece looked at me with horror!) and wasn't going to buy a Chanel one so I bought an eco friendly one at Walgreen's and I like how it sort of smoothes out my foundation once I've applied it (and it was WAY cheaper too).


----------



## MissNataliie

Hi ladies! What's your favorite lipstick type from Chanel? I'm looking for a 'my lips but better' shade, and I'm not sure which type to go with!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Danielle1590 said:


> Last week I bought a Chanel blush (Malice) and a new lipstick, Rouge allure in Indécise. Love both and actually I want another blush soon. Really love this one!




Malice is my HG blush! It is the 1 Chanel product that will always be in my kit.



MissNataliie said:


> Hi ladies! What's your favorite lipstick type from Chanel? I'm looking for a 'my lips but better' shade, and I'm not sure which type to go with!




Coco Shines are great for MLBB.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I bought the eyeshadow from the holiday collection and I love it. I am tempted to buy another one because I will be bummed when it is gone. So many of their quads have colors that are sparkly and this only has one subtle one that I love.


----------



## PinkTruffle

I recently bought the Perfection Lumiere foundation, and I absolutely love the coverage and the finish.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Rouge Allure lipstick 136 Spring Collection


----------



## nyluvbags

Too cold weather now,got as much as hydration needed,got the le blanc moisture lotion and hydra beauty lotion ,hope they'll work well.


----------



## Glam.it

Hi ladies, I need your help again.
I want to get a nice red and a fushia colour.
For the red I'll be going for pirate.
For the fushia i'm not so sure. I was thinking about exaltée or palpitante. But I think I want it more pinkish (but not like a barbie-pink as I am blonde with blue eyes). 

Any suggestions?


----------



## diva22starz

Chanel spring 2014 nail polish and glossimer


----------



## jen_sparro

Glam.it said:


> Hi ladies, I need your help again.
> I want to get a nice red and a fushia colour.
> For the red I'll be going for pirate.
> For the fushia i'm not so sure. I was thinking about exaltée or palpitante. But I think I want it more pinkish (but not like a barbie-pink as I am blonde with blue eyes).
> 
> Any suggestions?



Would you like a matte finish or a satin finish? 
I highly recommend Rouge Allure Velvet in L'Exuberante, it is bright and bold


----------



## Glam.it

jen_sparro said:


> Would you like a matte finish or a satin finish?
> I highly recommend Rouge Allure Velvet in L'Exuberante, it is bright and bold



I think mat, i can add shine with a gloss if a want  I am really a newbie to a louder mouth ( one of the advantages of getting a bit more mature&#128522


----------



## Euromutt86

Danielle1590 said:


> Last week I bought a Chanel blush (Malice) and a new lipstick, Rouge allure in Indécise. Love both and actually I want another blush soon. Really love this one!



I bought Malice earlier this year. It's just a great blush!


----------



## Euromutt86

Chanel 71 Malice

Chanel lipstick 46 Liberte


----------



## Jennifoo

PinkTruffle said:


> I recently bought the Perfection Lumiere foundation, and I absolutely love the coverage and the finish.








 Me too!!! I heard about it through beauty youtubers- so many raved over it- and purchased it this past August. I LOVE it.


----------



## Jennifoo

I just ordered the Charming Palette and Rouge Allure Velvet in L'Exuberant. It will be my first Chanel eye shadow and liptick- soooo excited!  Thanks to Jen Sparro for pointing me towards L'Exuberante. It looks gorgeous and I need a bold pink in my collection.


----------



## Suku

My Chanel SA was wearing the most gorgeous eye makeup yesterday and so I asked her what she was using.  I thought I'd share with those of you who are fellow fans of the Illusion d'Ombres as it was so beautiful.

She used a mixture of Convoitise and Initiation.  When I tried it, the colour looked as perfect on my pale skin with blue/brown eyes as it did on her darker Indian skin with dark brown eyes.  I think it would look wonderful with most complexions and eye colours.


----------



## dakotacheryl

I replaced my old Le Volume mascara with a new tube, got another bronze sparkling top coat mascara (love this product) and bought my first color of the Rouge Coco Hydrating Creme lip color in the color Ce Soir.

I really like this formulation and the color is perfect for winter.


----------



## jen_sparro

Jennifoo said:


> I just ordered the Charming Palette and Rouge Allure Velvet in L'Exuberant. It will be my first Chanel eye shadow and liptick- soooo excited!  Thanks to Jen Sparro for pointing me towards L'Exuberante. It looks gorgeous and I need a bold pink in my collection.



You're welcome hun!


----------



## beauxgoris

I've been trying to purchase items from the Chanel website for 24 hours with no luck. It just won't let me check out and then dumps my bag so I need to start over again. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Jennifoo

beauxgoris said:


> I've been trying to purchase items from the Chanel website for 24 hours with no luck. It just won't let me check out and then dumps my bag so I need to start over again. Anyone else having this problem?


Oh my goodness, that's awful! I just ordered yesterday and it went fine as usual. You may want to call their customer service number.


----------



## Adais

i kind of went in a rampage this past week i think of them as early xmas presents to myself 

Rouge Allure Velvet - #45 L'adoree
Rouge Allure Velvet - #44 La Diva
Rouge Allure #122 Forouche
Rouge Allure #136 Melodieuse
Rouge Coco #5 Mademoiselle

Joues Constraste Powder Blush #84 Accent
Vitalumiere Aqua #30 Beige
Le Volume Mascara #10 Noir


----------



## Jennifoo

Adais said:


> i kind of went in a rampage this past week i think of them as early xmas presents to myself
> 
> Rouge Allure Velvet - #45 L'adoree
> Rouge Allure Velvet - #44 La Diva
> Rouge Allure #122 Forouche
> Rouge Allure #136 Melodieuse
> Rouge Coco #5 Mademoiselle
> 
> Joues Constraste Powder Blush #84 Accent
> Vitalumiere Aqua #30 Beige
> Le Volume Mascara #10 Noir


WOWSEROO you really went for it!  Good for you. I noticed last night that chanel.com has put the spring collection on their website and it looks gorgeous.  Sigh....... Merry Christmas!


----------



## MissNataliie

I was just gifted Coco Mademoiselle Fresh After Bath Powder! It smells great and makes my skin look very sparkly and pretty. I'm not sure when/how I'm going to use it just yet. I can't figure out if it's an everyday product or not! Oh well! I really like it. The container is absolutely huge. My 100ml perfume looks tiny next to it!


----------



## Samantha S

MissNataliie said:


> I was just gifted Coco Mademoiselle Fresh After Bath Powder! It smells great and makes my skin look very sparkly and pretty. I'm not sure when/how I'm going to use it just yet. I can't figure out if it's an everyday product or not! Oh well! I really like it. The container is absolutely huge. My 100ml perfume looks tiny next to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2437607



Love your chanel goodies, congrats and have fun this Christmas wearing your new perfume.


----------



## MissNataliie

Samantha S said:


> Love your chanel goodies, congrats and have fun this Christmas wearing your new perfume.




Thank you Samantha!


----------



## beauxgoris

Finally got it to work and ordered the two new blushes. 

What does everyone think about the new limited edition peach toned compact powder?


----------



## Glam.it

Adais said:


> i kind of went in a rampage this past week i think of them as early xmas presents to myself
> 
> Rouge Allure Velvet - #45 L'adoree
> Rouge Allure Velvet - #44 La Diva
> Rouge Allure #122 Forouche
> Rouge Allure #136 Melodieuse
> Rouge Coco #5 Mademoiselle
> 
> Joues Constraste Powder Blush #84 Accent
> Vitalumiere Aqua #30 Beige
> Le Volume Mascara #10 Noir



Great choices!! .and I posted that I was not that impressed with le volume...Was I wrong: it stays on like a dream, no crumbles and my eyes look so much better in pictures!! I've become a fan&#128516;!


----------



## dakotacheryl

Glam It...ITA agree about the Le Volume mascara...it's totally worth the price!!


----------



## Bentley1

beauxgoris said:


> Finally got it to work and ordered the two new blushes.
> 
> *What does everyone think about the new limited edition peach toned compact powder*?



I've been using it for about a week now and I really like it, BUT it's nothing special compared to other Chanel powders.

I typically dust a light layer of  Double Perfection Lumiere powder on in 32 (Beige Rose) and, to be honest, the new powder (Preface) wears very similarly and I don't see much of a difference.  
It does look very silky and smooth on but it's definitely not a must have if you already use Chanel powders.

RE posts about Le Volume, OMG do I love this mascara!  I've been a devoted fan of Lancome Hynose Drama for many years and I'm now done with Hypnose!  When Nordstrom had their buy 2 get 1 free mascara event, I got Le Volume and I died!  I get compliments on my lashes all the time now.  It lengthens like crazy, gives volume, keeps curl, stays on FOREVER, no clumping or flaking and it's very black & glossy.  It's honestly a dream mascara.


----------



## Glam.it

Bentley1 said:


> I've been using it for about a week now and I really like it, BUT it's nothing special compared to other Chanel powders.
> 
> I typically dust a light layer of  Double Perfection Lumiere powder on in 32 (Beige Rose) and, to be honest, the new powder (Preface) wears very similarly and I don't see much of a difference.
> It does look very silky and smooth on but it's definitely not a must have if you already use Chanel powders.
> 
> RE posts about Le Volume, OMG do I love this mascara!  I've been a devoted fan of Lancome Hynose Drama for many years and I'm now done with Hypnose!  When Nordstrom had their buy 2 get 1 free mascara event, I got Le Volume and I died!  I get compliments on my lashes all the time now.  It lengthens like crazy, gives volume, keeps curl, stays on FOREVER, no clumping or flaking and it's very black & glossy.  It's honestly a dream mascara.



Yes, it does all of that! Hihihi I like it when there are more fans, I feel guilty I didn't gave it enough credit the first time I tried it&#128516;


----------



## Fran0421

MissNataliie said:


> I was just gifted Coco Mademoiselle Fresh After Bath Powder! It smells great and makes my skin look very sparkly and pretty. I'm not sure when/how I'm going to use it just yet. I can't figure out if it's an everyday product or not! Oh well! I really like it. The container is absolutely huge. My 100ml perfume looks tiny next to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2437607



That is a gorgeous present  enjoy!!!! I bet it smells divine.


----------



## MissNataliie

Fran0421 said:


> That is a gorgeous present  enjoy!!!! I bet it smells divine.




Thank you Fran!!


----------



## beauxgoris

Bentley1 said:


> I've been using it for about a week now and I really like it, BUT it's nothing special compared to other Chanel powders.
> 
> I typically dust a light layer of  Double Perfection Lumiere powder on in 32 (Beige Rose) and, to be honest, the new powder (Preface) wears very similarly and I don't see much of a difference.
> It does look very silky and smooth on but it's definitely not a must have if you already use Chanel powders.
> 
> RE posts about Le Volume, OMG do I love this mascara!  I've been a devoted fan of Lancome Hynose Drama for many years and I'm now done with Hypnose!  When Nordstrom had their buy 2 get 1 free mascara event, I got Le Volume and I died!  I get compliments on my lashes all the time now.  It lengthens like crazy, gives volume, keeps curl, stays on FOREVER, no clumping or flaking and it's very black & glossy.  It's honestly a dream mascara.



The only Chanel powder I have is les beiges - so I think I'm going to try the limited one out. Love the creme blushes though, they blend really nicely. I'm considering a powder one now. I have fleur de lotus but I'm thinking of maybe getting Malice next.


----------



## Jennifoo

dakotacheryl said:


> Glam It...ITA agree about the Le Volume mascara...it's totally worth the price!!


The time before last that I ordered from chanel.com I chose to get a sample of Le Volume and I am so impressed! I like Inimitable Intense, but I think I like Le Volume a bit more.  It seems like the Le Volume formula takes longer to dry, thereby giving me more time to wriggle it through my lashes and amp up the drama. Inimitable Intense dries rather quickly, so I didn't really get a chance to build as much.


----------



## Lovelee8

I have been lurking on this thread for a while and now I have a question. In January I want to buy a Chanel face powder. (It will be my first Chanel purchase since the early nineties!) I just want a compact I can keep in purse for touch ups. I can't decide between the Le Beige or the Universal Compact Natural Pressed Powder. Recommendations?


----------



## Glam.it

Lovelee8 said:


> I have been lurking on this thread for a while and now I have a question. In January I want to buy a Chanel face powder. (It will be my first Chanel purchase since the early nineties!) I just want a compact I can keep in purse for touch ups. I can't decide between the Le Beige or the Universal Compact Natural Pressed Powder. Recommendations?



Hi, welcome
What do you mean by touch-ups? Taking away shine or really re-aplying coverage? I have les beiges 20 and 40 and bring the 40 in my purse when I have events for removing shine/refreshing my makeup (so i don't look washed out on pictures). But if i have a pimple/red mark then I also bring a concealer stick or when my skin is really in a bad condition and a bit red I bring my vitalumière compact.

so for light
Touch-ups: les beiges will do the trick, if you something that covers things back up than not.
I don't have the universal one


----------



## Bentley1

beauxgoris said:


> The only Chanel powder I have is les beiges - so I think I'm going to try the limited one out. Love the creme blushes though, they blend really nicely. I'm considering a powder one now. I have fleur de lotus but I'm thinking of maybe getting Malice next.



I think you will really like the new powder.  Even if the wear is similar to other Chanel powders, the color is really quite lovely.  Gives a nice, clean glow.  Plus it's fun to try since it's Limited Edition!

The creme blushes blend like a dream, I'm glad they're coming out with new colors.  I've been a huge fan of the powder blushes for many years now.  I can't believe the lasting power on them, it's amazing!  You should definitely try Malice, it's such a flattering shade.


----------



## jen_sparro

Lovelee8 said:


> I have been lurking on this thread for a while and now I have a question. In January I want to buy a Chanel face powder. (It will be my first Chanel purchase since the early nineties!) I just want a compact I can keep in purse for touch ups. I can't decide between the Le Beige or the Universal Compact Natural Pressed Powder. Recommendations?



I would go with the Les Beiges, you can build up the colour or just use it to reduce shine when you're out and about. It is natural looking and not heavy- I can't stand cakey makeup! 

I don't have any experience with the Universal powder sorry.


----------



## Lovelee8

jen_sparro said:


> I would go with the Les Beiges, you can build up the colour or just use it to reduce shine when you're out and about. It is natural looking and not heavy-



Oh this is good to know. I was a little worried the Le Beiges would be too heavy for just reducing shine. I am definitely leaning toward the Le Beiges now.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## beauxgoris

Bentley1 said:


> I think you will really like the new powder.  Even if the wear is similar to other Chanel powders, the color is really quite lovely.  Gives a nice, clean glow.  Plus it's fun to try since it's Limited Edition!
> 
> The creme blushes blend like a dream, I'm glad they're coming out with new colors.  I've been a huge fan of the powder blushes for many years now.  I can't believe the lasting power on them, it's amazing!  You should definitely try Malice, it's such a flattering shade.



Thank you this is good to know! I got the powder and Malice too! Thought I'd take advantage of their overnight shipping and gift box deal!


----------



## Jennifoo

Lovelee8 said:


> I have been lurking on this thread for a while and now I have a question. In January I want to buy a Chanel face powder. (It will be my first Chanel purchase since the early nineties!) I just want a compact I can keep in purse for touch ups. I can't decide between the Le Beige or the Universal Compact Natural Pressed Powder. Recommendations?


Hi there. I have the Poudre Universelle Compacte in 30 Naturel- Translucent 2 and I really like it. What amazes me is that I've had it since July and have barely made a dent in it- such great quality I only have to apply a little bit. I use it for touch-ups as I tend to get shiny. I don't have the Les Beiges so I can't compare them for you. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Lovelee8

Jennifoo said:


> Hi there. I have the Poudre Universelle Compacte in 30 Naturel- Translucent 2 and I really like it. What amazes me is that I've had it since July and have barely made a dent in it- such great quality I only have to apply a little bit. I use it for touch-ups as I tend to get shiny. I don't have the Les Beiges so I can't compare them for you. Good luck with your decision.



Thanks to everyone for the advice. 

I thought I was going to have to wait until January to order but I received some $$ for Christmas so I placed my order at chanel.com. After debating, I ended up ordering the Universelle Compact and decided to get the Le Beiges later in a darker color to use as a bronzer. I also ordered the nail polish in Suspicious. Can't wait for my order to arrive!!


----------



## Glam.it

Lovelee8 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the advice.
> 
> I thought I was going to have to wait until January to order but I received some $$ for Christmas so I placed my order at chanel.com. After debating, I ended up ordering the Universelle Compact and decided to get the Le Beiges later in a darker color to use as a bronzer. I also ordered the nail polish in Suspicious. Can't wait for my order to arrive!!



Can you report back on the universelle compact? Would be handy for future purchased. And I use les beiges as a bronzer, it is so good! I'm even starting to hit pan on mine...


----------



## Jennifoo

Lovelee8 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the advice.
> 
> I thought I was going to have to wait until January to order but I received some $$ for Christmas so I placed my order at chanel.com. After debating, I ended up ordering the Universelle Compact and decided to get the Le Beiges later in a darker color to use as a bronzer. I also ordered the nail polish in Suspicious. Can't wait for my order to arrive!!


Oh that's so exciting!! Happy for you. Since your post, I've been looking into getting Les Beiges as a bronzer, and it looks pretty good. Can't wait.....


----------



## Glam.it

I got exaltée and la sensuelle as a christmas gift from my sister. And the matching lip pencil in fuchsia. The staying power is really good, I'm a newbie to statement lips and did not expect you could eat and drink without ruining your lipstick&#128516;.
Beautiful colors also, I'm in love&#128525;


----------



## Jennifoo

Glam.it said:


> I got exaltée and la sensuelle as a christmas gift from my sister. And the matching lip pencil in fuchsia. The staying power is really good, I'm a newbie to statement lips and did not expect you could eat and drink without ruining your lipstick&#128516;.
> Beautiful colors also, I'm in love&#128525;


I've been browsing the Chanel lipsticks and both of those caught my eye. I love to wear bright lipsticks, partly because most women in my area are afraid to. I like to be different and daring.


----------



## Glam.it

Jennifoo said:


> I've been browsing the Chanel lipsticks and both of those caught my eye. I love to wear bright lipsticks, partly because most women in my area are afraid to. I like to be different and daring.



Oh, I know what you mean, I got some looks yesterday, but I want to have fun with makeup! I just got pirate and rouge profond (lippencil). So I think I'm set on statement colors for now


----------



## Jennifoo

Glam.it said:


> Oh, I know what you mean, I got some looks yesterday, but I want to have fun with makeup! I just got pirate and rouge profond (lippencil). So I think I'm set on statement colors for now


I've been eyeing Pirate, too. I have Rubywoo by MAC and I like it, but it's a matte and can be a little drying, which doesn't help during the winter season. Pirate looks a bit creamier and I love watching the Lisa Eldridge videos on chanel.com ..........sigh.......


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I just received the Seduction quad palette.  Love it!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

heartmymjs said:


> i just received the seduction quad palette.  Love it!


----------



## MissNataliie

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 2443778




What a great look! It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Jennifoo

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 2443778


Beautiful! Would you say that the colors are purple, raisin or more brown? I'm looking for purple eye shadow and I'm not sure what to get. I'm drawn to Seduction and also to the Spring 2014 Quadrille.


----------



## Samantha S

I ve recently re stock the face cleanser and bought the hydration mask. I guess this is the 4th tube. These are great products and it suits my skin.
SA is sweet to give a few samples which I can use for travelling as I prefer not to take actual size since I like to travel light.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MissNataliie said:


> What a great look! It looks gorgeous!



Thank you!!!



Jennifoo said:


> Beautiful! Would you say that the colors are purple, raisin or more brown? I'm looking for purple eye shadow and I'm not sure what to get. I'm drawn to Seduction and also to the Spring 2014 Quadrille.




I think it is more brown but if you add the pink shade it turns to a raisin color.  I think you can work this quad in different shades.


----------



## Glam.it

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 2443778



Beautiful!&#128077;


----------



## Glam.it

Jennifoo said:


> I've been eyeing Pirate, too. I have Rubywoo by MAC and I like it, but it's a matte and can be a little drying, which doesn't help during the winter season. Pirate looks a bit creamier and I love watching the Lisa Eldridge videos on chanel.com ..........sigh.......



I've tried some Mac lipsticks from my sister, they are more drying indeed. But me and Mac are not a good match anyway (eyeshadow that crumbles, foundation that causes acne...)


----------



## Samantha S

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 2443778



Very beautiful! You wear it so well. Love your lashes too.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Glam.it said:


> Beautiful!&#128077;







Samantha S said:


> Very beautiful! You wear it so well. Love your lashes too.




Thank you!!!


----------



## Jennifoo

Glam.it said:


> I've tried some Mac lipsticks from my sister, they are more drying indeed. But me and Mac are not a good match anyway (eyeshadow that crumbles, foundation that causes acne...)


Hi there. Yesterday I wore Rubywoo and I found it was more comfortable to wear with the Dior Color Reviver Balm- that kept it from being too drying. It isn't matte with that on top, but that's okay.


----------



## Deborah1986

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 2443778



Pretty


Have anyone pictures  from the spring/summer collection


----------



## MissNataliie

I bought my first Chanel lip liner yesterday! I got the precision lip definer in 31 Tulip. It's a bit of a 'my lips but better' shade for me, and I absolutely love it!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Deborah1986 said:


> Pretty




Thanks!!


----------



## piscesian_gal

Anyone using chanel loose powder? Is it good for oily or combination skin?


----------



## OzSplannie

My purchases from the Spring collection. I wasn't planning to buy Tapage as I thought it would be just another red, but it turned out to be a very interesting chameleon colour. Looks coral in natural light and fuchsia under artificial light. Also somehow another gloss found its way into my shopping basket!  its a beautiful bright coral.


----------



## Glam.it

piscesian_gal said:


> Anyone using chanel loose powder? Is it good for oily or combination skin?



Me! But I use my les beiges more. I get breakouts from the loose powder. You do stay incredible matte though so sometimes i do ise it. I just can't use it every day


----------



## Glam.it

OzSplannie said:


> My purchases from the Spring collection. I wasn't planning to buy Tapage as I thought it would be just another red, but it turned out to be a very interesting chameleon colour. Looks coral in natural light and fuchsia under artificial light. Also somehow another gloss found its way into my shopping basket!  its a beautiful bright coral.



&#128076; Love tapage!


----------



## Glam.it

Bought the coco baume today (and some chanel skincare&#128521. I hope it will bena good day-moisturizer for my lips. 

Has anyone tried out the La Diva lipstick? 
I love the pink! I love the color but I'm afraid I will look like barbie&#128547;


----------



## jen_sparro

Glam.it said:


> Has anyone tried out the La Diva lipstick?
> I love the pink! I love the color but I'm afraid I will look like barbie&#128547;



I tried it on, it's pretty intense. A purpley fuchsia. It will make your teeth look yellow (even the SA said that!), so don't smile with teeth when wearing it  I think if you're fairer it might be borderline Barbie... try it on if you can.


----------



## Glam.it

jen_sparro said:


> I tried it on, it's pretty intense. A purpley fuchsia. It will make your teeth look yellow (even the SA said that!), so don't smile with teeth when wearing it  I think if you're fairer it might be borderline Barbie... try it on if you can.



Hmmm I'm going to try it on then before buying! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Deborah1986

OzSplannie said:


> My purchases from the Spring collection. I wasn't planning to buy Tapage as I thought it would be just another red, but it turned out to be a very interesting chameleon colour. Looks coral in natural light and fuchsia under artificial light. Also somehow another gloss found its way into my shopping basket!  its a beautiful bright coral.



Pretty love it :buttercup:


----------



## auboo

My latest purchased from Chanel &#128068;


----------



## AngelaK

auboo said:


> My latest purchased from Chanel &#128068;




Oooh I just bought this too and I love it! Amazing pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

The C*ha*rivari np looks nice..


----------



## gracekelly

Just purchased the new color in lip pencils:  Aveline. Bought the gloss in Wild Rose to go with it for a rose/pink look.  

I want to go back and try out the new Spring coral colors.


----------



## Lushi

What do you gals think about this bag? Timeless? Or worthless?keep or toss?


----------



## MrsTGreen

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 2443778



Beautiful look.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MrsTGreen said:


> Beautiful look.



Awww...thank you!!!


----------



## LovesYSL

OzSplannie said:


> My purchases from the Spring collection. I wasn't planning to buy Tapage as I thought it would be just another red, but it turned out to be a very interesting chameleon colour. Looks coral in natural light and fuchsia under artificial light. Also somehow another gloss found its way into my shopping basket!  its a beautiful bright coral.



How do you like the Charivari nail polish?


----------



## Brwneyed1

Jennifoo said:


> I've been eyeing Pirate, too. I have Rubywoo by MAC and I like it, but it's a matte and can be a little drying, which doesn't help during the winter season. Pirate looks a bit creamier and I love watching the Lisa Eldridge videos on chanel.com ..........sigh.......


I have Pirate & love it. It's not drying at all IMHO. I love Lisa too.


----------



## Brwneyed1

Glam.it said:


> Oh, I know what you mean, I got some looks yesterday, but I want to have fun with makeup! I just got pirate and rouge profond (lippencil). So I think I'm set on statement colors for now


Hi Glam.it I have the same lip color & lip pencil . I love them too.


----------



## MissNataliie

Rouge Coco lipstick in 48 Sentiment


----------



## sally.m

A few goodies, the 3 serums and new pink lip liner, lipstick and 3 polishes from the new collection


----------



## OzSplannie

LovesYSL said:


> How do you like the Charivari nail polish?



It's nice.  Looks a bit darker when you put it on than it is in the bottle. I do prefer Tapage though if I had to choose between the two.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

sally.m said:


> A few goodies, the 3 serums and new pink lip liner, lipstick and 3 polishes from the new collection
> View attachment 2488476


 
 Wonderful collection!


----------



## milhouse13

Got the new Hydra Beauty lip balm ($47 in Canada), which, if anyone is wondering, is pretty much the same as the old one.  The new one I find just a touch thicker though, so less "melt on your lips like butter" effect, and a little less shiny on the lips.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My first cream blush in Intonation.  Love the texture and it stays on for a long time!


----------



## kbcrew

Hi! Does anyone have the Le Naturel travel set (limited edition) if so how do you like it? Is the makeup bag reusable? Thanks!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^^ that blush color is stunning!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> ^^ that blush color is stunning!




Thank you!!!


----------



## lrosevm

Are they discontinuing the Chanel Hydramax + Active moisturizer for dry skin? I really regard it as an HG product and today when I went to re-up the SA told me that they "changed the name of the product." Then she sold me Chanel Hydra Beauty Creme (which is for normal-to-dry). I got home, thinking the product would be the same, just with a different name -- and it's their blue tinted cream instead. 

I'm really irritated, especially since the Hydramax + Active is still for sale online. However, it is no longer available at ANY Nordstrom location near me -- including Manhattan. Leads me to believe the SA was correct... Quite upset. Anyone know more about this?


----------



## jen_sparro

lrosevm said:


> Are they discontinuing the Chanel Hydramax + Active moisturizer for dry skin? I really regard it as an HG product and today when I went to re-up the SA told me that they "changed the name of the product." Then she sold me Chanel Hydra Beauty Creme (which is for normal-to-dry). I got home, thinking the product would be the same, just with a different name -- and it's their blue tinted cream instead.
> 
> I'm really irritated, especially since the Hydramax + Active is still for sale online. However, it is no longer available at ANY Nordstrom location near me -- including Manhattan. Leads me to believe the SA was correct... Quite upset. Anyone know more about this?



As far as I know, they have discontinued the Hydramax line and have reformulated/renamed it as Hydra Beauty. So you will need to get it online unfortunately, and stock up too! I really hate when brands discontinue your HG product


----------



## milhouse13

jen_sparro said:


> As far as I know, they have discontinued the Hydramax line and have reformulated/renamed it as Hydra Beauty. So you will need to get it online unfortunately, and stock up too! I really hate when brands discontinue your HG product



Yep... Discontinued awhile ago... And Hydra Beauty is totally different.  I used the Hydramax also and so tried the new one and it was a major disaster.  I tried the gel and my face LITERALLY stuck to my pillowcase in the middle of the night.  It was super sticky and super gross. *blech*
I now use the Le Blanc moisturizer and love it.


----------



## jen_sparro

milhouse13 said:


> Yep... Discontinued awhile ago... And Hydra Beauty is totally different.  I used the Hydramax also and so tried the new one and it was a major disaster.  I tried the gel and my face LITERALLY stuck to my pillowcase in the middle of the night.  It was super sticky and super gross. *blech*
> I now use the Le Blanc moisturizer and love it.



I never tried the Hydramax line but I have to agree with you about the Hydra Beauty Gel, I liked the sample, so splurged on the full size and I've stopped using it, I ended up with little whiteheads every time I used it and I normally never breakout.

I do like the Hydra Beauty serum (as does a friend of mine) and the Eye gel is okay... but Chanel skincare normally doesn't work for my skin I've found


----------



## lrosevm

It's not the gel... it's the creme version in the line. I thought the product itself would be blue, but it's white -- the jar is just a bit tinted. I'm going to try it out and see if I like it... it's not so bad yet, but it's definitely not as hydrating as the Hydramax + Active Creme. It also tends to have a cooling effect reminiscent of the feeling you get after washing your face with a cheap, drugstore cleanser, so I applied two layers of it this morning to try and counteract that feeling. I don't know... Why would they discontinue such an AMAZING product for this!?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Does anyone have the La Ligne De Chanel duo eyeliner?  I bought it because I heard so many raves on this eyeliner.  After 2 hours it smudges or my line would disappear.  I even used a primer on my lids.  Any suggestions??  Thanks!


----------



## jen_sparro

lrosevm said:


> It's not the gel... it's the creme version in the line. I thought the product itself would be blue, but it's white -- the jar is just a bit tinted. I'm going to try it out and see if I like it... it's not so bad yet, but it's definitely not as hydrating as the Hydramax + Active Creme. It also tends to have a cooling effect reminiscent of the feeling you get after washing your face with a cheap, drugstore cleanser, so I applied two layers of it this morning to try and counteract that feeling. I don't know... Why would they discontinue such an AMAZING product for this!?



In the new line, there is a gel (oilier skins) and creme (drier skin), both have the tinted blue jars... I was simply saying I have tried the gel version


----------



## milhouse13

jen_sparro said:


> ... but Chanel skincare normally doesn't work for my skin I've found



Bummer!  Have you tried the Sublimage line?  
I was thankful to have a super awesome SA who  always gave me samples of anything I wanted to try, so I got to explore  .... After also feeling like the skincare was a no-go for me, I found the Sublimage and the Le Blanc lines worked wonders for me!


----------



## Shopmore

I recently purchased some Chanel blush and lip gloss and was thinking of venturing into the eyeshadow quads. Are they pretty good and if so,  which would be a good everyday palette?


----------



## jen_sparro

milhouse13 said:


> Bummer!  Have you tried the Sublimage line?
> I was thankful to have a super awesome SA who  always gave me samples of anything I wanted to try, so I got to explore  .... After also feeling like the skincare was a no-go for me, I found the Sublimage and the Le Blanc lines worked wonders for me!



I found Sublimage too heavy for me, I haven't tried Le Blanc though! I might ask for some samples... any standout Le Blanc products in your opinion?


----------



## **Ann**




----------



## **Ann**




----------



## milhouse13

jen_sparro said:


> I found Sublimage too heavy for me, I haven't tried Le Blanc though! I might ask for some samples... any standout Le Blanc products in your opinion?




The Le Blanc moisturizer is my fave!  Super light, absorbs quick, and leaves my skin super soft!  If you're not big on moisturizers that feel thick and heavy, it's perfect!  I also use the spot corrector and serum and they've been great for reducing sun spots.  I don't like the cleanser though because it stings my eyes when removing eye makeup.  
But for sure try the moisturizer!   (And it's worth it to try the Sublimage cleanser too-- best. thing. ever.!!!)


----------



## MissChiara

**Ann** said:


> View attachment 2520652




Oho this is very interesting,a new powder and new lip balms?!
Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Deppaholic

Soooooo going to the Chanel counter and having them do me up, going to get the whole line.  Any suggestions on a nice matte pink in Allure Velvet?  It's hard to buy online, and of course no Chanel at Ulta, ugh


----------



## MissChiara

I saw on the Chanel website (here in Italy) has just been released a new lip balm! 
The old one from hydramax,has been discontinued, The new one is from the hydra beauty line. 
I must buy it, The old one was my favorite lip product, I hope this will be good enough to replace it. ..


----------



## Shopmore

Are the limited edition items result worth it?  The lipsticks in particular.


----------



## milksway25

la Diva is matte hot pink i dont know if u like loud colors i only have that and the L'eclatante loud pink also. its limited edition spring fr last yr and this year. 


Deppaholic said:


> Soooooo going to the Chanel counter and having them do me up, going to get the whole line.  Any suggestions on a nice matte pink in Allure Velvet?  It's hard to buy online, and of course no Chanel at Ulta, ugh


----------



## milksway25

i think it is especially if the color suits you often... for really good colors its sold out right away. that is why i'm thankful that my sa can save it for me even if i havent seen it... and in case i dont like it i can always pass. if u need a great nm sa let me know:[/COLOR]





Shopmore said:


> Are the limited edition items result worth it?  The lipsticks in particular.


----------



## MissNataliie

For my birthday my boyfriend gifted me the Soleil Tan de Chanel bronzing base and I absolutely love it so far! It's so fun to use. I like to apply it all over my face for a subtle glow with just a bit extra on my cheekbones to make them pop.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

HeartMyMJs said:


> I saw this at Costco for $72.99.  I never saw Chanel here.  Anyone have this?  It's a great set.
> View attachment 2397561


 
My Costco just got these in. Have you used yours, did you like the colors?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

AmeeLVSBags said:


> My Costco just got these in. Have you used yours, did you like the colors?





Hi!!  I've only used the glosses and some of the eye shadows.  So far so good!  It's perfect for touch ups or traveling.


----------



## Shopmore

MissNataliie said:


> For my birthday my boyfriend gifted me the Soleil Tan de Chanel bronzing base and I absolutely love it so far! It's so fun to use. I like to apply it all over my face for a subtle glow with just a bit extra on my cheekbones to make them pop.



Is this the tub one?


----------



## Shopmore

Deppaholic said:


> Soooooo going to the Chanel counter and having them do me up, going to get the whole line.  Any suggestions on a nice matte pink in Allure Velvet?  It's hard to buy online, and of course no Chanel at Ulta, ugh



Curious - what did you end up getting after you got made up?


----------



## MissNataliie

Shopmore said:


> Is this the tub one?




Yes it is! The one I have is very large, but at times I've seen smaller tubs at Chanel counters.


----------



## Shopmore

MissNataliie said:


> Yes it is! The one I have is very large, but at times I've seen smaller tubs at Chanel counters.



I just got this too over the weekend.  What are you using to apply it?


----------



## MissNataliie

Shopmore said:


> I just got this too over the weekend.  What are you using to apply it?




I'm using a MAC 187 brush. It's a very massive brush; perfect for subtle contouring and an overall bronzed look. However I would use a different brush if I wanted a more intense contour. I like the 187 because it takes very little effort to flawlessly blend the cream bronzer into my skin.


----------



## Shopmore

MissNataliie said:


> I'm using a MAC 187 brush. It's a very massive brush; perfect for subtle contouring and an overall bronzed look. However I would use a different brush if I wanted a more intense contour. I like the 187 because it takes very little effort to flawlessly blend the cream bronzer into my skin.



Thanks for the info.  I'll look into that this weekend.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi!!  I've only used the glosses and some of the eye shadows.  So far so good!  It's perfect for touch ups or traveling.


 
Thanks.  I may give it a try, too.


----------



## nyluvbags

New colors loving them


----------



## TriPaC87

Does anyone have a Rouge Coco Shine that is a dupe for Maybelline Whisper in "Made it Mauve"? I'm dying to try the RCS but I don't have a counter near me so I have to order it online.


----------



## megustapurses

Not my most recent (bought some new stuff today) but i already have this photo on my phone. Please excuse the Dior &#128514;. I am in love with the nail polish, the powder is kind of meh but I've already use it so I suppose I'll keep it.


----------



## megustapurses

Now this is today's purchase. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Eyeliner and lipgloss.


----------



## pinky7129

Hello guys,

I was just wondering about the chanel foundation.

Can i just repurchase the foundation at a cheaper price to put it into my compact, or do i have to get the whole set again?

Thanks

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Foundation-DOUBLE-PERFECTION-LUMI%C3%88RE-136757

or would you recommend i switch to lancome dual finish?


----------



## jen_sparro

I believe you can buy a refill for the compacts


----------



## uhpharm01

Hello Everyone

I really like the Le Volume De Chanel mascara.  But I was wondering will Chanel be releasing the waterproof version in the USA? It's already available in Great Bratin and France.

Thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

Hello TPF,

where can you get the mascara applicators that Chanel using for the public to apply the mascara?
They are white with the brush at on one end.

thank you


----------



## HeartMyMJs

uhpharm01 said:


> Hello TPF,
> 
> where can you get the mascara applicators that Chanel using for the public to apply the mascara?
> They are white with the brush at on one end.
> 
> thank you




I have seen them at the beauty supply stores.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

My itty bitty Chanel collection. I just became interested in this line... I foresee many future purchases!

Blush - Plum Attraction
Glossimers - Giggle, Constellation, Rose Sauvage


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HermesNewbie said:


> My itty bitty Chanel collection. I just became interested in this line... I foresee many future purchases!
> 
> Blush - Plum Attraction
> Glossimers - Giggle, Constellation, Rose Sauvage
> View attachment 2570241




Yay!!  You will never stop!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

HeartMyMJs said:


> Yay!!  You will never stop!!


 
I'm already planning my next Chanel haul! 

Does Chanel have good mascara? Nordstrom is having a buy 2 get 1 free mascara event soon so I thought I might try it out.


----------



## jen_sparro

HermesNewbie said:


> I'm already planning my next Chanel haul!
> 
> Does Chanel have good mascara? Nordstrom is having a buy 2 get 1 free mascara event soon so I thought I might try it out.



Le Volume is AWESOME!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

jen_sparro said:


> Le Volume is AWESOME!!!


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HermesNewbie said:


> I'm already planning my next Chanel haul!
> 
> Does Chanel have good mascara? Nordstrom is having a buy 2 get 1 free mascara event soon so I thought I might try it out.




Yes I agree with the others..LE volume!


----------



## uhpharm01

jen_sparro said:


> le volume is awesome!!!


+1


----------



## Lovelee8

Does anyone own the rouge coco shine lipstick in Chic? I want a lipstick for summer that has a little bronze in it and some of the online swatches look bronze but some just look nude. I don't have a counter near me so I will have to order online and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## camillef_

Hi I'm not really sure if this is the place whewre I should post my question but I'm thinking of getting the Chanel Aqua Vitalumiere foundation. I know it has SPF but does it gave a white cast in photos?


----------



## Fran0421

Anyone tried or has the new Velvet foundation? Any good?


----------



## MissChiara

Fran0421 said:


> Anyone tried or has the new Velvet foundation? Any good?



I am curious about this new product too...


----------



## Suku

camillef_ said:


> Hi I'm not really sure if this is the place whewre I should post my question but I'm thinking of getting the Chanel Aqua Vitalumiere foundation. I know it has SPF but does it gave a white cast in photos?


No white cast for me.  I have pale skin and can look like a weird ghost when a white cast appears in photos - but it's not a problem with the Vitalumière Aqua.


----------



## IramImtiaz

Suku said:


> No white cast for me.  I have pale skin and can look like a weird ghost when a white cast appears in photos - but it's not a problem with the Vitalumière Aqua.



Yeah agree, definitely no white cast for me either - I'm a B20 in VA.


----------



## tanya devi

Lovelee8 said:


> Does anyone own the rouge coco shine lipstick in Chic? I want a lipstick for summer that has a little bronze in it and some of the online swatches look bronze but some just look nude. I don't have a counter near me so I will have to order online and any help would be appreciated.


I have it! I would say it is definitely nude, not bronze..


----------



## Maedi

I have a question concerning the new eye quads in the US. I originally read they'd be available in March but talked to my SA yesterday who told me they wouldn't sell in the US until this fall. I so want one that I even contemplated e-bay for a split second:lolots:


----------



## Lovelee8

tanya devi said:


> I have it! I would say it is definitely nude, not bronze..


Thanks so much!


----------



## uhpharm01

HeartMyMJs said:


> I have seen them at the beauty supply stores.


thank you


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

HermesNewbie said:


> My itty bitty Chanel collection. I just became interested in this line... I foresee many future purchases!
> 
> Blush - Plum Attraction
> Glossimers - Giggle, Constellation, Rose Sauvage
> View attachment 2570241



OOH, I really like the look of the Rose Sauvage, does it offer any color? The ones I have tried from Chanel have all looked clear (or close to) even when they aren't in the tube.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

NikkisABagGirl said:


> OOH, I really like the look of the Rose Sauvage, does it offer any color? The ones I have tried from Chanel have all looked clear (or close to) even when they aren't in the tube.


 
It is a gorgeous shade! It is sheer and not highly pigmented but it is a pretty rose-pink shade with a little bit of sparkle. I really like it!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

HermesNewbie said:


> It is a gorgeous shade! It is sheer and not highly pigmented but it is a pretty rose-pink shade with a little bit of sparkle. I really like it!



Thanks, I might have to check this one out. It looks so pretty in the tube.


----------



## VictoriaCutajar

Beautiful!


----------



## TriPaC87

Does anyone wear an NW20 in MAC Studio Fix Fluid? I'm want the Chanel Double Perfection Lumiere but I have to buy it online so I'm not sure what shade to get.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone here wear LE Volume de chanel in the waterproof version?  Is it has good as the non-waterproof version?  I'm thinking about getting a friend with some connects in Paris, France purchase them for me and ship them to me. 

Thank you,


----------



## camillef_

Suku said:


> No white cast for me.  I have pale skin and can look like a weird ghost when a white cast appears in photos - but it's not a problem with the Vitalumière Aqua.


Thank you! just bought it today!


----------



## Fran0421

MissChiara said:


> I am curious about this new product too...



I purchased it last night I'll let you know what I think about it


----------



## Ghettoe

I want the two limited edition blushes. They look perfect for dark skin.


----------



## camillef_

I was just wondering but when you purchase chanel cosmetics in your local department stores, do they ever give you samples along with your purchase? I shop at The Bay here in Canada and have bought makeup from NARS, Clinique, Estée, Shu Uemura, Dior, etc and I've always been given free samples even if I just made one purchase. I just bought a few lipgloss from Dior and got a free train case with it. Today I purchased my first Chanel makeup (vitalumiere aqua) and I originally didn't want to buy it just yet because I am very picky with foundation and I break out easily. The sales lady said they don't give out samples. I was just shocked. I buy most of my makeup in department stores and I've always been given something in return. Even with makeup as branded as Dior i still get free stuff. So is it normal for Chanel to not give out anything for free?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

camillef_ said:


> I was just wondering but when you purchase chanel cosmetics in your local department stores, do they ever give you samples along with your purchase? I shop at The Bay here in Canada and have bought makeup from NARS, Clinique, Estée, Shu Uemura, Dior, etc and I've always been given free samples even if I just made one purchase. I just bought a few lipgloss from Dior and got a free train case with it. Today I purchased my first Chanel makeup (vitalumiere aqua) and I originally didn't want to buy it just yet because I am very picky with foundation and I break out easily. The sales lady said they don't give out samples. I was just shocked. I buy most of my makeup in department stores and I've always been given something in return. Even with makeup as branded as Dior i still get free stuff. So is it normal for Chanel to not give out anything for free?




It depends on the SA.  When I go to my regular SA she always gives me samples.  I always get a small tube of foundation for traveling.  With different stores I would ask if they had any samples and they would give a few.  Sometimes I do not ask.


----------



## strawberriedinh

My current purchase


----------



## IramImtiaz

camillef_ said:


> I was just wondering but when you purchase chanel cosmetics in your local department stores, do they ever give you samples along with your purchase? I shop at The Bay here in Canada and have bought makeup from NARS, Clinique, Estée, Shu Uemura, Dior, etc and I've always been given free samples even if I just made one purchase. I just bought a few lipgloss from Dior and got a free train case with it. Today I purchased my first Chanel makeup (vitalumiere aqua) and I originally didn't want to buy it just yet because I am very picky with foundation and I break out easily. The sales lady said they don't give out samples. I was just shocked. I buy most of my makeup in department stores and I've always been given something in return. Even with makeup as branded as Dior i still get free stuff. So is it normal for Chanel to not give out anything for free?



I've shopped at a Chanel counter a few times and I was only given a sample once when I bought two skincare products.... it was a skincare sample, not surprisingly.

But they're always willing to give you foundation samples if you ask.


----------



## Fran0421

MissChiara said:


> I am curious about this new product too...



I wore it yesterday and I would say that it is a liquid to powder finish, very similar to georgio Armani maestro in terms of application and finish. It was prefect for my combination skin though as it lets a natural shine come through ( not oily). It's also incredibly lightweight on the skin  it felt like I had literally nothing on.


----------



## Arlene619

Has anyone tried the chanel concealer??? Does it settle into lines? How is coverage and staying power? I just don't want to fork over $40 on something that doesn't work/work well


----------



## 19flowers

There is a new Les Beiges highlighter compact - I saw it advertised in BAZAAR - available on chanel.com now - in stores in June - Available in 2 shades.   Nice -- I ordered it today.


----------



## Bentley1

19flowers said:


> There is a new Les Beiges highlighter compact - I saw it advertised in BAZAAR - available on chanel.com now - in stores in June - Available in 2 shades.   Nice -- I ordered it today.



Are you talking about this? I'm curious to try it too, even though I wasn't really impressed with the regular Les Beige powders. This looks more interesting.


----------



## Arlene619

pinky7129 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I was just wondering about the chanel foundation.
> 
> Can i just repurchase the foundation at a cheaper price to put it into my compact, or do i have to get the whole set again?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Foundation-DOUBLE-PERFECTION-LUMIÈRE-136757
> 
> or would you recommend i switch to lancome dual finish?



I have both the chanel double perfection and the lancomedual finish. It does have an older lady perfume smell.. no offense to anyone.Personally I think the dual finish does a better job. Imo. I'm also wondering the same thing about the chanel refill. I think you have to purchase a whole new compact.. I did notice you can remove the powder


----------



## 19flowers

*Bentley1* - sorry, I can't quote ---- that's it and I agree with you, it looks interesting!


----------



## MissChiara

Fran0421 said:


> I wore it yesterday and I would say that it is a liquid to powder finish, very similar to georgio Armani maestro in terms of application and finish. It was prefect for my combination skin though as it lets a natural shine come through ( not oily). It's also incredibly lightweight on the skin  it felt like I had literally nothing on.



Oh this is really interesting, many Thanks! 
I think I'll buy it this morning, I can't Pass this new product!


----------



## Glam.it

Purchased the new matte foundation. And finally got the hydra beauty gel cream. 
Bought them last week, I'm so happy with both!! 
And for once I got a small gift. I asked them about it. The SA's over here are verry reluctant to hand them out...


----------



## Glam.it

Small overview of my lipstick collection haha&#128513;


----------



## **Ann**

Glam.it said:


> View attachment 2585029
> 
> 
> Purchased the new matte foundation. And finally got the hydra beauty gel cream.
> Bought them last week, I'm so happy with both!!
> And for once I got a small gift. I asked them about it. The SA's over here are verry reluctant to hand them out...



Love your gift; where is it from?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

**Ann** said:


> Love your gift; where is it from?




+1
I want one!!


----------



## Glam.it

**Ann** said:


> Love your gift; where is it from?




It's the seasonal gift they are supposed to hand out when you buy for a certain amount of chanel products. The thing is they are verry reluctant of doing so and the SA's seem to invent rules. 

During the winter I asked about it:the answer was over 150 euro's. Mixed makeup and skincare and I did not get it. Now for spring I asked again and the SA told me they can hand them out when you buy one skincare and one makeup product.

So just ask if they have them


----------



## MissChiara

MissChiara said:


> Oh this is really interesting, many Thanks!
> I think I'll buy it this morning, I can't Pass this new product!



Bought today and tested as soon I arrived at home I love it, so light on the skin, really so invisible! 
It's light coverage, I think more coverage can be built up, but one is enough to Cover the little redness I have. 
Definitely a great product in my opinion!


----------



## Fran0421

MissChiara said:


> Bought today and tested as soon I arrived at home I love it, so light on the skin, really so invisible!
> It's light coverage, I think more coverage can be built up, but one is enough to Cover the little redness I have.
> Definitely a great product in my opinion!



I am so glad that you love it  do you apply it with your fingers or a brush? I found it does take a while to build it up with my fingers. It looks really good once it is set on the skin!


----------



## Ghettoe

I finally bought a chanel product which is probably the only chanel product I will ever buy. It's the Le Blush Creme. Nonetheless, I can safely say I'm not a fan of the brand. I have swatched and swatched but to no avail. The eyeshadows are by far the worst. Texture and pigmentation wise. Even drugstore brands are putting out better shadows than this. The blushes for me are just frosty. I ordered the limited edition blush and had to cancel my order because I passed by the mall and tried them in person. Oh my gosh... Texture is hard, slightly powdery. The orangey brown shade is so frosty and both of them are not pigmented at all. I actually did a double take. I nearly ended up ordering both from a beauty blog review but know better. The only thing left to try is the lipsticks.


----------



## MissChiara

Fran0421 said:


> I am so glad that you love it  do you apply it with your fingers or a brush? I found it does take a while to build it up with my fingers. It looks really good once it is set on the skin!



Hi, I used my fingers! 
But,like you, I think for more coverage a brush is needed, I have to try...even if I already love the result, so natural,so confortable on the skin 
P.s.I always use a brush to apply foundation, only with this one and vitalumiere aqua I don't, they ' re so fast and easy with fingers!


----------



## Minion89




----------



## GirlieShoppe

Minion89 said:


> View attachment 2587905


 
Hello! How exciting that you're buying your first Chanel bag!! This thread is for Chanel makeup... you may want to start a thread in the Chanel forum. 

Good luck - can't wait to see your new bag!


----------



## OzSplannie

I was just reading some info online about Chanel new releases and I realised I missed the release of a gorgeous Chanel Dentelle Precieuse Illuminating powder! 

When was this released? I haven't seen it being advertised anywhere and I usually get update emails. More importantly, does anyone have it? Is it worth calling all my local counters to see if anyone still has it? I really want an illuminating powder to apply as finishing touches, but not sure if this is too dark?

Here is the link to the product review: http://indigo-kir-royale.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/chanel-dentelle-precieuse-illuminating.html


----------



## Dimple

Does anyone know whether a refill is available for the chanel poudre universelle compacte? It's the compact that is square shaped. I've tried googling but haven't come across any.


----------



## MissChiara

Dimple said:


> Does anyone know whether a refill is available for the chanel poudre universelle compacte? It's the compact that is square shaped. I've tried googling but haven't come across any.



I don't think there is the refill, or am I wrong? !


----------



## Arlene619

No their isnt.. I tried looking too. You have to buy the whole compact when you run out


----------



## Dimple

MissChiara said:


> I don't think there is the refill, or am I wrong? !



I'm hoping you're wrong, but I think you're right. I haven't come across any mentions of a refill

Does anyone know?


----------



## Derigueur

Hey don't no if this is right place but I'm looking for a foundation has any one had any luck with Matt luminaire foundation? Or recommend something light to mid coverage for oily t zone combination skin mid to late 20s thanks


----------



## milksway25

Derigueur said:


> Hey don't no if this is right place but I'm looking for a foundation has any one had any luck with Matt luminaire foundation? Or recommend something light to mid coverage for oily t zone combination skin mid to late 20s thanks



try the perferction lumiere velvet. it is really good. u can ask ur local counter for a sample first so  can see if u will like it...


----------



## Fran0421

Derigueur said:


> Hey don't no if this is right place but I'm looking for a foundation has any one had any luck with Matt luminaire foundation? Or recommend something light to mid coverage for oily t zone combination skin mid to late 20s thanks





milksway25 said:


> try the perferction lumiere velvet. it is really good. u can ask ur local counter for a sample first so  can see if u will like it...



I had the exact same concern and age, and I gree with milksway- the perfection lumiere velvet is amazing! I have not stopped wearing it since I got it, keeps me matte but has a nice sheen that won't make you oily look! I would say demi-matte


----------



## Derigueur

milksway25 said:


> try the perferction lumiere velvet. it is really good. u can ask ur local counter for a sample first so  can see if u will like it...




 Thank you they don't give samples in nz really but she did put both on my face On my way! deciding which one I prefer thanks for reply x


----------



## Derigueur

Fran0421 said:


> I had the exact same concern and age, and I gree with milksway- the perfection lumiere velvet is amazing! I have not stopped wearing it since I got it, keeps me matte but has a nice sheen that won't make you oily look! I would say demi-matte




Thank you for reply doesn't it suck oily skin I have had pimples longer than I haven't in my life xx


----------



## Khai

I've been using the Perfection Lumiere Velvet for about a week now.  Absolutely love it!   I have combination skin and it's so so temperamental, what more with Melbourne's ever changing weather.  It seems to be okay so far and i've not gotten any new breakouts.  I've got some hormonal acne on my chin and it's annoying the heck out of me but I don't think the foundation is worsening it...least I hope not 

I rotate between the Hourglass primer or Chanel le blanc illuminating balm before applying the foundation.  If you're looking for full coverage then this isn't for you.  You can dot on more on to problem areas and it seems to cover well and not look like you're caking on foundation.  

Myer at Melbourne Central has a fair range of testers.  I was matched to a Beige 20 and bought this but when I randomly went in one day to 'test' and also because I was getting paranoid of my shade, I asked what the Sales assistant would match me to and she said '50'!  That's a bit far off, no?  Hahaa, probably why I always try to shop with a friend.


----------



## looel

Just to let you all know that Narcisse blush is available at Strawberry.net! I just got one for a back up!


----------



## Glam.it

Dimple said:


> I'm hoping you're wrong, but I think you're right. I haven't come across any mentions of a refill
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know?




When I bought this they told me they were going to be refills. But by the time I finished the product they were not available anymore?! (Hated that!)


----------



## Glam.it

Derigueur said:


> Thank you they don't give samples in nz really but she did put both on my face On my way! deciding which one I prefer thanks for reply x




I bought this a few weeks ago and I looooove it. It's very thin in consistency, really nice product

Here they also don't give samples and you can't return makeup but what I do know is telling the SA I have p.ex a B30 in the perfection lumière and then they will just compare with the other foundation I want to see what matches. Really works well for me


----------



## amajoh

Hi, ladies! I'm new to Chanel make-up (only have two products), but so far I love it! I'm currently using the Le Volume mascara, and the Rouge Coco Balme for my lips, which is just the most amazing thing I've ever put on them.

My question is, what do you guys think I should go for next? What's one Chanel product you can't live without?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

amajoh said:


> Hi, ladies! I'm new to Chanel make-up (only have two products), but so far I love it! I'm currently using the Le Volume mascara, and the Rouge Coco Balme for my lips, which is just the most amazing thing I've ever put on them.
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, what do you guys think I should go for next? What's one Chanel product you can't live without?




Blush!


----------



## Bentley1

amajoh said:


> Hi, ladies! I'm new to Chanel make-up (only have two products), but so far I love it! I'm currently using the Le Volume mascara, and the Rouge Coco Balme for my lips, which is just the most amazing thing I've ever put on them.
> 
> My question is, what do you guys think I should go for next? What's one Chanel product you can't live without?



You already have my two must have Chanel makeup items, Le Volume and Rouge Coco lipsticks!  After those, I would go with blush. For me, they go on really well and last a long time.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

amajoh said:


> Hi, ladies! I'm new to Chanel make-up (only have two products), but so far I love it! I'm currently using the Le Volume mascara, and the Rouge Coco Balme for my lips, which is just the most amazing thing I've ever put on them.
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, what do you guys think I should go for next? What's one Chanel product you can't live without?




Defiantly blush just brought the new limited edition one today.  And at least one eyeshadow quad. 

Welcome.  You will become obsessed.  I also picked this up from eBay.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Not sure if I am gonna use it yet.


----------



## Ljlj

amajoh said:


> Hi, ladies! I'm new to Chanel make-up (only have two products), but so far I love it! I'm currently using the Le Volume mascara, and the Rouge Coco Balme for my lips, which is just the most amazing thing I've ever put on them.
> 
> My question is, what do you guys think I should go for next? What's one Chanel product you can't live without?



I also vote for blush! I love both powder and creme. I am obsessed with Chanel blushes and lipsticks!


----------



## Ljlj

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> Defiantly blush just brought the new limited edition one today.  And at least one eyeshadow quad.
> 
> Welcome.  You will become obsessed.  I also picked this up from eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2603170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not sure if I am gonna use it yet.



So pretty!!!!  I wonder when will this be available in stores?


----------



## OzSplannie

Ah after looking for this gorgeous illuminating powder ALL over the world, I finally found one in Dubai


----------



## Amaryllix

Ljlj said:


> So pretty!!!!  I wonder when will this be available in stores?




According to the Chanel forums on Specktra, it will be a Nordstrom Anniversary Sale exclusive. I'm so glad we'll have something good this year!


----------



## Ljlj

Amaryllix said:


> According to the Chanel forums on Specktra, it will be a Nordstrom Anniversary Sale exclusive. I'm so glad we'll have something good this year!



Yay! Thanks for the info. Can't wait!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ljlj said:


> Yay! Thanks for the info. Can't wait!




Me too!!&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> Ah after looking for this gorgeous illuminating powder ALL over the world, I finally found one in Dubai



Woohoo!!!!!!! 

Congrats hun on finding it. All your hunting paid off!


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> Woohoo!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats hun on finding it. All your hunting paid off!



Thanks Hun! 

It was definitely worth the hunt. It's beautiful! I can't believe how quickly it sold out in HK and Australia! Gone in days.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Ljlj said:


> So pretty!!!!  I wonder when will this be available in stores?



That the is problem.  It is not avail in the US.  Only over seas.  So if you want it you have to get it from ebay.
At least that is what I heard.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

OzSplannie said:


> Ah after looking for this gorgeous illuminating powder ALL over the world, I finally found one in Dubai



Yay!!!  So glad you found one.  Are you going to use it? 

I am not sure about mine yet


----------



## OzSplannie

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> Yay!!!  So glad you found one.  Are you going to use it?
> 
> I am not sure about mine yet



Thank you 

Absolutely! I already started to! The way I see it - not much point if you don't use it. At the end of the day I don't really care about the pretty lace pattern if the powder does nothing to my face. It's not doing me any good sitting in my drawer. I want people to see the gorgeous dewy finish it has on my skin  And as for collecting and never using it... Never could understand why people do it with makeup. Art, books etc etc yeah, coz others can share it with you and also appreciate it, but makeup? Even if I show the untouched powder to someone, no one really cares  that's why I'd rather enjoy it than let it spoil in my drawer. Plus new items come out all the time


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I finally tried the Perfection Lumiere Velvet.  It's very nice.  It's not as thick as the PL. I want to try the Aqua Vitalumiere next.  Does anyone here have them both?  Which one do your prefer??  Thanks!


----------



## mistikat

HeartMyMJs said:


> I finally tried the Perfection Lumiere Velvet.  It's very nice.  It's not as thick as the PL. I want to try the Aqua Vitalumiere next.  Does anyone here have them both?  Which one do your prefer??  Thanks!



I do have them both. The Velvet dries to a more matte finish, and dries very quickly. I think it will be very nice on hot, humid days. The Aqua Vitalumiere is definitely a more dewy finish.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

mistikat said:


> I do have them both. The Velvet dries to a more matte finish, and dries very quickly. I think it will be very nice on hot, humid days. The Aqua Vitalumiere is definitely a more dewy finish.




Thanks!!  I went to the store earlier today and got some samples of the AV.  Can't wait to try it!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Just got a few products:

*Les Beiges de Chanel - Healthy Glow Multicolour Palette in No.01*








*Rouge Allure Velvet - La Favorite 43*


----------



## appletart

My first chanel makeup purchase besides nailpolishes. Im hooked! How could i have missed this? The blush gorgeous on. Pure bliss. 
Blush is the colour rose initiale and lipstick in the colour passion.


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## JulieDiva

appletart said:


> My first chanel makeup purchase besides nailpolishes. Im hooked! How could i have missed this? The blush gorgeous on. Pure bliss.
> Blush is the colour rose initiale and lipstick in the colour passion.



Lovely!  which shade of blush is that?


----------



## Ljlj

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Just got a few products:
> 
> *Les Beiges de Chanel - Healthy Glow Multicolour Palette in No.01*
> 
> View attachment 2611192
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611193
> 
> 
> 
> *Rouge Allure Velvet - La Favorite 43*
> 
> View attachment 2611194



How are you liking N01? I'm really enjoying mine but so curious about the darker shade, N02.


----------



## Ljlj

appletart said:


> My first chanel makeup purchase besides nailpolishes. Im hooked! How could i have missed this? The blush gorgeous on. Pure bliss.
> Blush is the colour rose initiale and lipstick in the colour passion.



Lovely purchases! Passion is my fave red lipstick.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ljlj said:


> How are you liking N01? I'm really enjoying mine but so curious about the darker shade, N02.




It's very pretty in the package. Its "all in one" concept is nice, but I'm not sure how well it works... The middle color doesn't blend well and has a very hard texture compared to the velvety softness of the other two. When applied on my face, it's got a nice glow but probably my skintype (oily) is not the most suitable after a few hours it gets too shiny...


----------



## Deanna39




----------



## Deanna39




----------



## amajoh

Okay, ladies, I have a question about the balme. I've had it for a few weeks and have been using it pretty regularly because it just feels so good, but I've noticed that since I've started using it, my lips are actually _dryer_ than they were before. It's like I put it on and it feels wonderful, but then when it wears off my lips are tight and dry. Is this normal?


----------



## amajoh

appletart said:


> My first chanel makeup purchase besides nailpolishes. Im hooked! How could i have missed this? The blush gorgeous on. Pure bliss.
> Blush is the colour rose initiale and lipstick in the colour passion.



Gorgeous! I wish I could pull off a lipstick like that.


----------



## Ljlj

CEC.LV4eva said:


> It's very pretty in the package. Its "all in one" concept is nice, but I'm not sure how well it works... The middle color doesn't blend well and has a very hard texture compared to the velvety softness of the other two. When applied on my face, it's got a nice glow but probably my skintype (oily) is not the most suitable after a few hours it gets too shiny...



Thanks for the feedback. I'm waiting for a Lisa Eldridge tutorial on how to use this product. I also combine all 3 stripes to get a glow and use the top stripe as a highlighter.


----------



## mistikat

Ljlj said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I'm waiting for a Lisa Eldridge tutorial on how to use this product. I also combine all 3 stripes to get a glow and use the top stripe as a highlighter.



She's actually done videos on both the pink and the bronze palette on the Chanel web site. They are under the Private Lessons tab, 

http://www.chanel.com/en_CA/fragrance-beauty/Private-Lessons-144387


I have both and have to say that the pink one really doesn't show up much. I've tried it blended and individually (which is how Lisa shows it in her Chanel videos, using the brush it comes with) and you just really can't see it. For reference ... I wear either the 10 or the 20, depending on the Chanel formula, so I'm fairly fair skinned. 

The bronzer palette shows up a lot more easily and I think it would work on a lot of skin tones. 

The best bet might be to use the bronzer palette and top it with your fave shade of blush.


----------



## Ljlj

mistikat said:


> She's actually done videos on both the pink and the bronze palette on the Chanel web site. They are under the Private Lessons tab,
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_CA/fragrance-beauty/Private-Lessons-144387
> 
> 
> I have both and have to say that the pink one really doesn't show up much. I've tried it blended and individually (which is how Lisa shows it in her Chanel videos, using the brush it comes with) and you just really can't see it. For reference ... I wear either the 10 or the 20, depending on the Chanel formula, so I'm fairly fair skinned.
> 
> The bronzer palette shows up a lot more easily and I think it would work on a lot of skin tones.
> 
> The best bet might be to use the bronzer palette and top it with your fave shade of blush.



Oh wow! Thanks so much mistikat. It didn't cross my mind to check the Chanel Canada site. Very helpful video. Thanks again!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My recent haul!  
Joues Contraste in Canaille
Le Blush Creme in Intonation
Illusion D'Ombre in Emerveille
Rouge Allure in La Maliciuse and Fougueuse (repurchased again)
Rouge Coco Shine in Rendez Vous
Gloss in Light Rose

As you can see I love pinks!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here are my favorites!!


----------



## appletart

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here are my favorites!!
> View attachment 2614046


ooh i really like your eyeshadow quads


----------



## mistikat

Ljlj said:


> Oh wow! Thanks so much mistikat. It didn't cross my mind to check the Chanel Canada site. Very helpful video. Thanks again!



Glad you found it helpful!

I think it may be because the liquid Les Beiges doesn't appear to be available in the US yet. So maybe the videos aren't on the American site.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

appletart said:


> ooh i really like your eyeshadow quads




Thank you!!&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Goldn

Hey! So I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but I've googled up a frenzy because I can't seem to find this mystical foundation shade..
Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua is my absolute favorite when it comes to foundation, however, BR12 turns orange on me if I try to layer it. I went online and found girls who had the same skin tone as mine - NW15 - and loved the shade BR10. So I searched in malls and online, but nobody sells this shade? Are these girls mistaken or is this shade discontinued? Is it a myth? 
I've been going nuts trying to find BR10, but all I can find is either B10 and BR12. It's quite upsetting!


----------



## JA_UK

Here are my most recent Chanel purchases


----------



## TriPaC87

I went ahead and ordered the Chanel Double Perfection Lumiere powder compact and the Chanel Tan De Chanel. I love both products! As far as the colors go, the tan de Chanel is a beautiful color for bronzing and contouring. Not muddy or orange looking on the skin. The powder foundation is just a little bit too dark for me at the moment but that is okay because I bought this with intentions to use it in the summer. For reference, I am NW20 in Mac SFF in the winter and I wear Loreal True Match in N3 or W3 in the summer. I got this powder in Beige Rose 22. I have very oily skin and this powder holds up very well for long 8 hour days. I do need to blot after 3-4 hours but that is normal.


----------



## LVinIL

Goldn said:


> Hey! So I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but I've googled up a frenzy because I can't seem to find this mystical foundation shade..
> Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua is my absolute favorite when it comes to foundation, however, BR12 turns orange on me if I try to layer it. I went online and found girls who had the same skin tone as mine - NW15 - and loved the shade BR10. So I searched in malls and online, but nobody sells this shade? Are these girls mistaken or is this shade discontinued? Is it a myth?
> I've been going nuts trying to find BR10, but all I can find is either B10 and BR12. It's quite upsetting!


 

Have you checked the Chanel website?  

I've never seen a BR (beige rose) shade that doesn't end in a 2....(BR12, BR42, etc.).


----------



## Goldn

LVinIL said:


> Have you checked the Chanel website?
> 
> I've never seen a BR (beige rose) shade that doesn't end in a 2....(BR12, BR42, etc.).



I have, and they don't sell it. I suppose that means it really doesn't exist..might give B10 a go then, maybe the yellow won't be too bad :wondering


----------



## cupoftea91

amajoh said:


> Okay, ladies, I have a question about the balme. I've had it for a few weeks and have been using it pretty regularly because it just feels so good, but I've noticed that since I've started using it, my lips are actually _dryer_ than they were before. It's like I put it on and it feels wonderful, but then when it wears off my lips are tight and dry. Is this normal?


I find this with the baume and no, i dont believe it should be/is normal for a lip balm as its suppose to be moisturising. 
Lucky mine was a gift because I would have been really annoyed if Id spent $50AUD on it!


----------



## appletart

Ughhhh first and last time ordering online. The duo facettes miroir says made in malta on the packaging. Must be counterfeit right?


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

You are so right.  Mine is coming today.  So happy!!



OzSplannie said:


> Thank you
> 
> Absolutely! I already started to! The way I see it - not much point if you don't use it. At the end of the day I don't really care about the pretty lace pattern if the powder does nothing to my face. It's not doing me any good sitting in my drawer. I want people to see the gorgeous dewy finish it has on my skin  And as for collecting and never using it... Never could understand why people do it with makeup. Art, books etc etc yeah, coz others can share it with you and also appreciate it, but makeup? Even if I show the untouched powder to someone, no one really cares  that's why I'd rather enjoy it than let it spoil in my drawer. Plus new items come out all the time


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Love everything!!! I think I may need that blush you got.  I got the pinker one but need the bronze one.  Hmmmm..  






JA_UK said:


> Here are my most recent Chanel purchases


----------



## JA_UK

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> Love everything!!! I think I may need that blush you got.  I got the pinker one but need the bronze one.  Hmmmm..



The bronze is lush! I love the way it compliments all skin tones it gives a really nice soft glow


----------



## feedmycrave

Hi everyone I`m new here! 
I never bought Les Beiges, only the brush and now I don`t know if I should buy number 30 or the new ones. I saw Sabrina`s review and am even more undecided... which would you choose?! Is the new one more illuminating and the old one more of a bronzer?!


----------



## jen7xx

My first Chanel item. The limited edition Miroir Double Facettes.


----------



## MissNataliie

jen7xx said:


> My first Chanel item. The limited edition Miroir Double Facettes.




That was my first Chanel product, too! Enjoy it!!


----------



## milksway25

Nice Haul May i ask where you got the highlighter from? i havent seen it in the US yet...tia


JA_UK said:


> Here are my most recent Chanel purchases


----------



## misstrine85

jen7xx said:


> My first Chanel item. The limited edition Miroir Double Facettes.




Beautiful. Is it with one normal and one magnifying mirror inside?


----------



## JA_UK

milksway25 said:


> Nice Haul May i ask where you got the highlighter from? i havent seen it in the US yet...tia



Thanks!   I got the highlighter from the store in Covent Garden, I'm based in the UK so not sure when it would be available in the US. I would have thought it would come out there before here...


----------



## jen7xx

misstrine85 said:


> Beautiful. Is it with one normal and one magnifying mirror inside?



yes it is


----------



## 19flowers

for everyone in the US -- today is the Nordstrom Mascara event - buy 2, get one free -- It's a great deal for Chanel mascara...


----------



## MahamS

I got Preface powder after a lot of hardships as I wasn't able to find it from anywhere. Lol. So was really excited to get it finally but the powder doesn't live up to my expectations. The color's just right, how I wanted but the texture is not as nice as I have found the other chanel powders to be. I don't know why but yah.


----------



## MahamS

I have some questions:

I have always used Purete cleanser and I love it. I do hve pigmentation issue so I was thinking in investing in le blanc but I have been using the sample cleanser and so far don't really see or feel any wonder about it. Its been abt 2 weeks on and off and I really wanted to like it but yah I am not sure if its worth it.

Has anyone here used it?


----------



## czacee

Hi. I'm from Toronto. Just wanna ask if it's possible for me to call up a Chanel SA in Nordstrom and order Chanel cosmetics from the, just so i can get freebies? The SAs here in Toronto are stingy with freebies. Just want to stretch my money's worth.


----------



## rutabaga

I recently bought Le Volume mascara and LOVE it. I heard there's a waterproof version out in Europe but I asked the Nordstrom SA and she said she hasn't heard anything about it coming to the US anytime soon. Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## dcbfh123

Does anyone have a Nordstrom SA recommendation who will ship for free and is generous with samples? I wanted to call and see if the Nordies chanel counters had any good GWP going for the anniversary sale! thanks all


----------



## Glam.it

Had to go out and re-buy some of my empties:
- hydra beauty yeux: perfect for those prone to millia
-les beiges 40
- velvet foundation
-le volume mascara&#10084;&#65039;

And bought a illusion d'ombte for the first time. I like it


----------



## Glam.it

i*bella said:


> I recently bought Le Volume mascara and LOVE it. I heard there's a waterproof version out in Europe but I asked the Nordstrom SA and she said she hasn't heard anything about it coming to the US anytime soon. Anyone have any info on this?




There is a waterproof version, as my SA asked me wether I wanted the normal or waterproof version  i live in Europe. 
Although the waterproof version gives you a little bit more lift en length, I find it to harsh on my lashes to get it off. So I only use it for events


----------



## Glam.it

MahamS said:


> I have some questions:
> 
> I have always used Purete cleanser and I love it. I do hve pigmentation issue so I was thinking in investing in le blanc but I have been using the sample cleanser and so far don't really see or feel any wonder about it. Its been abt 2 weeks on and off and I really wanted to like it but yah I am not sure if its worth it.
> 
> Has anyone here used it?




I think your cleanser isn't going to do a lot about hyperpigmentation. Take a look at skinceuticals, they have a good reputation, Caroline Hirons mentioned 2 products in her latest favorites that should help you


----------



## Librarychickie

Nordy's had the new LE quad #234 Poesie for testing. I didn't purchase it, but I was able to get some swatches. The texture is definitely creamier than the old quads. This one had zero fall out, as well. I'm really looking forward to these new releases. 

In diffused sunlight 
	

		
			
		

		
	




In daylight through a window


----------



## Glam.it

Librarychickie said:


> Nordy's had the new LE quad #234 Poesie for testing. I didn't purchase it, but I was able to get some swatches. The texture is definitely creamier than the old quads. This one had zero fall out, as well. I'm really looking forward to these new releases.
> 
> In diffused sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2678840
> 
> 
> In daylight through a window
> View attachment 2678842




Looks nice, I like creamier textures and hate fall out so I might check this out . Thanks for posting!


----------



## glamourous1098

I'm new to the makeup boards, but I was wondering what y'all think about Chanel's CC cream.  I don't wear any foundation/powder/BB cream at all right now, but I'm looking for something light and moisturizing to cover my slightly uneven skin.  I have pretty "normal" skin, I'm not really prone to breakouts, but I do get oily around my nose/chin.  I pretty much only use Chanel makeup, so I figured that I'd look into their BB/CC creams.  Any opinions?


----------



## planetaries

Librarychickie said:


> Nordy's had the new LE quad #234 Poesie for testing. I didn't purchase it, but I was able to get some swatches. The texture is definitely creamier than the old quads. This one had zero fall out, as well. I'm really looking forward to these new releases.
> 
> In diffused sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2678840
> 
> 
> In daylight through a window
> View attachment 2678842


It looks beautiful, but also really similar to Prelude. I think I'm gonna splurge on the more unique quads instead. Tissé Riviera gives me heart palpitations in the best way.


----------



## Grande Latte

Love the new LE Chanel colors. Nail polish "atmosphere" is beautiful. I have the lip gloss too.


----------



## Librarychickie

planetaries said:


> It looks beautiful, but also really similar to Prelude. I think I'm gonna splurge on the more unique quads instead. Tissé Riviera gives me heart palpitations in the best way.


Tisse Venitien is going to be my weakness.


----------



## planetaries

Librarychickie said:


> Tisse Venitien is going to be my weakness.



Oooh yes, that one's on my wishlist too. That green-black shimmer shade... &#9829;


----------



## lvuittonaddict

just got a new duo in taupe delicat and a les beiges in #60


----------



## JA_UK

Added to my brush collection with No.4 blush brush


----------



## OzSplannie

JA_UK said:


> Added to my brush collection with No.4 blush brush



Congratulations on your purchase, JA_UK!

I also just bought my first Chanel full size brush in #2. I am absolutely in love! I bought it for my bronzed and it's absolutely amazing! I've never had such a good brush before. I am also looking to buy #4 for blush (so would love to hear your what you think of it as well as #1for powder)


----------



## jen_sparro

OzSplannie said:


> Congratulations on your purchase, JA_UK!
> 
> I also just bought my first Chanel full size brush in #2. I am absolutely in love! I bought it for my bronzed and it's absolutely amazing! I've never had such a good brush before. I am also looking to buy #4 for blush (so would love to hear your what you think of it as well as #1for powder)



I have the #1 Powder brush Oz! 
My opinion is it's nice... it is very large so you can powder your entire face very quickly. The hairs of the brush are very dense so they pick up powder well. I will say it's not my softest brush (Laura Mercier Bronzer Brush is heaven), but it's not as bad as Guerlain's Meteorites brush (so scratchy!!)  And in the first few uses I did get the occasional hair left behind (but it isn't a massive shedder).


----------



## JA_UK

OzSplannie said:


> Congratulations on your purchase, JA_UK!
> 
> I also just bought my first Chanel full size brush in #2. I am absolutely in love! I bought it for my bronzed and it's absolutely amazing! I've never had such a good brush before. I am also looking to buy #4 for blush (so would love to hear your what you think of it as well as #1for powder)



Congrats on your purchase!! I also have the number 2 which I use for contouring with Les beiges and also highlighting and I love it! It's one of my favourite brushes! The blush brush is excellent it's stiff enough to allow precise application of product and can also brush away if you've been heavy handed  there is minimal shedding in fact I've not noticed any and I've cleaned it twice now


----------



## OzSplannie

jen_sparro said:


> I have the #1 Powder brush Oz!
> My opinion is it's nice... it is very large so you can powder your entire face very quickly. The hairs of the brush are very dense so they pick up powder well. I will say it's not my softest brush (Laura Mercier Bronzer Brush is heaven), but it's not as bad as Guerlain's Meteorites brush (so scratchy!!)  And in the first few uses I did get the occasional hair left behind (but it isn't a massive shedder).



Thanks for the info, Jen! I'll give it a try before I buy it. I already have the kabuki brush, but I'm not 100% happy with it. The bristles are too dense, making the brush pick up too much product and making my face look like a mask! I want a more natural finish. Maybe #1 is a better option.



JA_UK said:


> Congrats on your purchase!! I also have the number 2 which I use for contouring with Les beiges and also highlighting and I love it! It's one of my favourite brushes! The blush brush is excellent it's stiff enough to allow precise application of product and can also brush away if you've been heavy handed  there is minimal shedding in fact I've not noticed any and I've cleaned it twice now



Thank JA_UK! I'll definitely buy it this week based on your feedback. Am also thinking of some eyeshadow brushes


----------



## Samantha S

Picked up all these gorgeous products yesterday. I am in love with 232 tisse' venitien and illusion d'ombre; the colours are beautiful and intense. Opps, I didnt notice I add in a rouge dior, hope you don't mind.


----------



## misstrine85

Has anyone else gotten the miniature Pirate lipstick from Chanel? It's so adorable.


----------



## nikimenz




----------



## Samantha S

nikimenz said:


>



The photos are lovely; so creative in putting the flower petals there. 
I am thinking to check out the loose powder too, do you like yours?


----------



## Samantha S

misstrine85 said:


> Has anyone else gotten the miniature Pirate lipstick from Chanel? It's so adorable.



Is that a gift with purchase?


----------



## misstrine85

Samantha S said:


> Is that a gift with purchase?




It was in Denmark, yes &#128522;


----------



## Bentley1

Samantha S said:


> The photos are lovely; so creative in putting the flower petals there.
> I am thinking to check out the loose powder too, do you like yours?



Gonna chime in here.  Chanel loose powder is actually really good, but the best loose powder I've ever tried is from La Mer, price point is similar ($65, but I think with more product than Chanel)?

Chantecaille & YSL have really great loose powders as well, all in the same price range.  I've tried all 4 & La Mer has been the best, imo.  I find the other 3 a tad "drying" and I didn't get the same airbrush finish as I did with La Mer.


----------



## Shopmore

Purchased the face wash for combination to oily skin today.   Any reviews on it? I am currently finishing up my Bliss face wash.


----------



## Lands

Did a little shopping today! &#128132;&#128156;


----------



## Lands

Picked up LE Volume waterproof while I was in Europe. It's AMAZING!&#128132;


----------



## JA_UK

My picks from the États Poétiques Collection. Rose Rêvé and Songe Glossimers, Atmosphère Nail Vernis, Aura Rouge Coco Shine, Pulsion and Exaltation Soft Touch Eyeshadows. Definitely on a make up ban now &#128522; &#128584;


----------



## misstrine85

Lands said:


> Picked up LE Volume waterproof while I was in Europe. It's AMAZING!&#128132;




Lovely. Where in Europe did you go? &#128522;


----------



## gail13

FYI, Nordstrom is offering a special Chanel event for a private consult-also a special gift with $150 purchase.  Our Nordstrom is LA is doing the event next wk and I needed to book an apt.


----------



## uhpharm01

Lands said:


> Picked up LE Volume waterproof while I was in Europe. It's AMAZING!&#128132;



I'm so jealously.. Lucky you.  I've been waiting for this item to come to the USA.


----------



## uhpharm01

Samantha S said:


> Picked up all these gorgeous products yesterday. I am in love with 232 tisse' venitien and illusion d'ombre; the colours are beautiful and intense. Opps, I didnt notice I add in a rouge dior, hope you don't mind.



WOw!!


----------



## Classygame

I picked up these new goodies while I was in Vegas last week. Don't mind the other brands in the top picture. 

I got the Vitalumiere Aqua cream compact foundation, Les 4 Ombres in Tisse Rivoli, and the powder blush in Rose Bronze. 

I'm loving everything! The foundation is so lightweight, and probably the nicest finish I've found in a cream foundation. The blush is insanely gorgeous. It has this rose gold quality that is stunning. And the eyeshadows are very pigmented.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone know when the Le volume in the waterproof version will be available in the USA ?

Thank you


----------



## Samantha S

Bentley1 said:


> Gonna chime in here.  Chanel loose powder is actually really good, but the best loose powder I've ever tried is from La Mer, price point is similar ($65, but I think with more product than Chanel)?
> 
> Chantecaille & YSL have really great loose powders as well, all in the same price range.  I've tried all 4 & La Mer has been the best, imo.  I find the other 3 a tad "drying" and I didn't get the same airbrush finish as I did with La Mer.



Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts on loose powders.Gonna check out la mer.


----------



## Samantha S

misstrine85 said:


> It was in Denmark, yes &#55357;&#56842;



Its so lovely.


----------



## Samantha S

Classygame said:


> View attachment 2722499
> 
> View attachment 2722500
> 
> 
> I picked up these new goodies while I was in Vegas last week. Don't mind the other brands in the top picture.
> 
> I got the Vitalumiere Aqua cream compact foundation, Les 4 Ombres in Tisse Rivoli, and the powder blush in Rose Bronze.
> 
> I'm loving everything! The foundation is so lightweight, and probably the nicest finish I've found in a cream foundation. The blush is insanely gorgeous. It has this rose gold quality that is stunning. And the eyeshadows are very pigmented.



Tisse Rivoli is so beautifully stunning. Your swatches made me wanna run to chanel counter to try it on. Congrats on your beautiful purchases. Have lots of fun wearing it. I ve picked up quite a few chanel products lately and love it so much.


----------



## Samantha S

JA_UK said:


> My picks from the États Poétiques Collection. Rose Rêvé and Songe Glossimers, Atmosphère Nail Vernis, Aura Rouge Coco Shine, Pulsion and Exaltation Soft Touch Eyeshadows. Definitely on a make up ban now &#128522; &#128584;



Congrats on all your chanel purchases. Its so lovely.


----------



## Samantha S

Lands said:


> Picked up LE Volume waterproof while I was in Europe. It's AMAZING!&#128132;



I ve just picked up le volume mascara too. Havent use it yet but would love to.


----------



## Samantha S

Bought chanel le volume mascara in noir and perfection lumiere foundation. The foundation has a beautiful velvety finish. I really love the texture and it has a nice scent too. On to the mascara, Iam so excited to wear it and see how it works on my lashes.


----------



## misstrine85

Samantha S said:


> Its so lovely.




It really is &#128522;


----------



## uhpharm01

Lands said:


> Picked up LE Volume waterproof while I was in Europe. It's AMAZING!&#128132;



I'm not really jealous. I'm just kidding. Enjoy your new chanel products


----------



## katran26

I went to the Chanel store on Newbury St in Boston and went nuts- bought the new eyeshadow palette in "Gabrielle", a creme blush, tinted cream, and eyeshadow base--which btw is amazing. I'll definitely be going back!


----------



## Annemiekish

instagram.com/p/rfUIAVNbU_/?modal=true

My boyfriend recently bought me this nailpolish as a little pre-vacation gift... I didn't own a Chanel polish that bright before, so I've been wearing this baby non-stop for the past 2 weeks


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My first Rouge Allure Extrait Gloss in Genie.  So far so good.  It is not as sticky as other brands.  I would love to get more colors!!


----------



## misstrine85

HeartMyMJs said:


> My first Rouge Allure Extrait Gloss in Genie.  So far so good.  It is not as sticky as other brands.  I would love to get more colors!!
> View attachment 2732392




Beautiful color. You should check out Emoi &#128522;


----------



## HeartMyMJs

misstrine85 said:


> Beautiful color. You should check out Emoi &#128522;



Thanks!!  I did a search on Emoi, lovely color!!!


----------



## pree

I bought the tisse rivoli 2 days ago. Love it ! Now I want to go back for the tisse Vientiane ( not sure of the spelling !)


----------



## Samantha S

pree said:


> I bought the tisse rivoli 2 days ago. Love it ! Now I want to go back for the tisse Vientiane ( not sure of the spelling !)



You should, its such a stunning beautiful colours in green and metallic grey. I love mine and it blends effortlessly. I wanna check out tisse camelia and gabrielle.


----------



## pree

Samantha S said:


> You should, its such a stunning beautiful colours in green and metallic grey. I love mine and it blends effortlessly. I wanna check out tisse camelia and gabrielle.


 
Thanks!
The Chanel colors are gorgeous! The eyeshadows blend well and don't budge! Some eyeshadows tend to loosen off and I get little flecks of eyeshadow below my eye. This has put me off some of the darker eyeshadows.
But, I can see that Chanel eyeshadows don't do this...so I'm looking forward to getting the Tisse Venitien!


----------



## Sweetieface

I got me my first  Rouge coco shine in Boy Thursday luve it!!


----------



## ivy1026

Coco mademoiselle and the skincare set


----------



## Samantha S

pree said:


> Thanks!
> The Chanel colors are gorgeous! The eyeshadows blend well and don't budge! Some eyeshadows tend to loosen off and I get little flecks of eyeshadow below my eye. This has put me off some of the darker eyeshadows.
> But, I can see that Chanel eyeshadows don't do this...so I'm looking forward to getting the Tisse Venitien!



Iam glad chanel eyeshadow dont drop down below my eyes too. There are so many stunning colours to check out. Do you like the illusion d'ombres?I love it so much as its so quick and easy to use and dont really have to do lots of blending and the colour is so pigmented and beautful.


----------



## Samantha S

ivy1026 said:


> Coco mademoiselle and the skincare set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2735705



Nice haul. How do you like the new skincare? I got some samples of this new range but haven't try it yet.


----------



## Samantha S

Picked up mirage and love the glittery gold bronze colour. Its a pretty colour for daytime look.


----------



## ivy1026

Samantha S said:


> Nice haul. How do you like the new skincare? I got some samples of this new range but haven't try it yet.



I have been using it for a week and so far so good.  I have combination skin and most creams are quite oily on me after 2 to 3 hours but these ones seem to be able to last longer.


----------



## Samantha S

ivy1026 said:


> I have been using it for a week and so far so good.  I have combination skin and most creams are quite oily on me after 2 to 3 hours but these ones seem to be able to last longer.



Sounds good.


----------



## uhpharm01

I heard that the Le volume mascara in the waterproof is coming to America soon.   Yayyy!!!  I hope that SA is correct. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## sally.m

Little spend...... How have I lived for so long without this bronzing cream! &#10084;&#65039;

Oh shoot, forgot to add picture! D'oh!


----------



## sally.m

sally.m said:


> little spend...... How have i lived for so long without this bronzing cream! &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> oh shoot, forgot to add picture! D'oh!


----------



## uhpharm01

Is chanel really cheaper in france then it is in the USA even with the exchange rate 
Thank you


----------



## Samantha S

sally.m said:


> View attachment 2745429



Great haul and nice shot too. Your goodies are arranged in a nice way.


----------



## sally.m

Samantha S said:


> Great haul and nice shot too. Your goodies are arranged in a nice way.



Thank you!
I think one of the reasons i love Chanel so much is because the packaging is so amazing.


----------



## Tomikai

I saw someone posted a video in YouTube about new Rouge Allure lipglosses, the packaging is similar to Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss except that it has the push mechanism at the top like the Rouge Allure lipsticks. The code numbering is also different as she mentioned number 16 and 19. She mentioned that they are new lipglosses for the Fall 2014, however I didn't see it on the website. Does anybody here know what lipgloss is that? Very much appreciate your help.


----------



## jen_sparro

Tomikai said:


> I saw someone posted a video in YouTube about new Rouge Allure lipglosses, the packaging is similar to Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss except that it has the push mechanism at the top like the Rouge Allure lipsticks. The code numbering is also different as she mentioned number 16 and 19. She mentioned that they are new lipglosses for the Fall 2014, however I didn't see it on the website. Does anybody here know what lipgloss is that? Very much appreciate your help.



It's a new product- called Rouge Allure Gloss. They're out on sale in October 
ps. they are stunning!!!


----------



## hyaokasin

Got a Lambskin old medium and a Calfskin new medium.

Should I keep them both or no? What do you guys think?


----------



## uhpharm01

hyaokasin said:


> Got a Lambskin old medium and a Calfskin new medium.
> 
> Should I keep them both or no? What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748501


That's a big difference between both of them. Keep both.


----------



## pond23

hyaokasin said:


> Got a Lambskin old medium and a Calfskin new medium.
> 
> Should I keep them both or no? What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748501



I'd keep the Lambskin old medium; I prefer the size and the type of leather. I would probably not keep both because they are the same color. I'd ideally want the second Chanel Boy to be in another neutral color such as grey.


----------



## Samantha S

sally.m said:


> Thank you!
> I think one of the reasons i love Chanel so much is because the packaging is so amazing.



Got to agree that those amazing packaging are drawing me in too.


----------



## Shopmore

Does anyone know if any of the Chanel eye shadow palettes compare closely to the sold-out Tom Ford Nude Dip palette?  I am waitlisted for a TF one, but I guess could be happy to substitute.


----------



## hyaokasin

Keep or return?


----------



## baghagg

hyaokasin said:


> Keep or return?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2752764
> View attachment 2752765
> View attachment 2752766



So beautiful,  it's a keeper.  You probably won't see it coming and going due to it's light color.   Is it white,  or Ivory,  or some other color?  Grey?


----------



## baghagg

hyaokasin said:


> Got a Lambskin old medium and a Calfskin new medium.
> 
> Should I keep them both or no? What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748501



I believe they are different due to their sizes ...  Having said that,  maybe you could get the smaller one with gold hardware,  it would make it dressier,  maybe more of a night time bag


----------



## baghagg

pree said:


> Thanks!
> The Chanel colors are gorgeous! The eyeshadows blend well and don't budge! Some eyeshadows tend to loosen off and I get little flecks of eyeshadow below my eye. This has put me off some of the darker eyeshadows.
> But, I can see that Chanel eyeshadows don't do this...so I'm looking forward to getting the Tisse Venitien!



I purchased Tisse Venetien 3 days ago and I can't stop looking at it.    It is just beautiful.


----------



## hyaokasin

baghagg said:


> So beautiful,  it's a keeper.  You probably won't see it coming and going due to it's light color.   Is it white,  or Ivory,  or some other color?  Grey?




Thank you.  It's grey, but more like a lighter grey.


----------



## sally.m

hyaokasin said:


> Keep or return?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2752764
> View attachment 2752765
> View attachment 2752766




If you post these in the Chanel handbag section you will get more responses as you are currently in the Chanel Make Up section, it has alot less views!! 

Which one do you see yourself using more?


----------



## sally.m

I brought the Vitalumiere loose powder with mini kabuki brush - it applies really well, although i will swop to using another brush, its too small when im rushing in the morning!


----------



## hyaokasin

sally.m said:


> If you post these in the Chanel handbag section you will get more responses as you are currently in the Chanel Make Up section, it has alot less views!!
> 
> Which one do you see yourself using more?




Can you link me to the handbag thread? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## sally.m

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/


----------



## Shopmore

I'm going to get my makeup done at a Chanel counter tomorrow and I plan on purchasing some items.  Any suggestions on definite must-haves to purchase?  I bought the Le Volume mascara last week.   Thanks for your help!


----------



## Samantha S

Shopmore said:


> I'm going to get my makeup done at a Chanel counter tomorrow and I plan on purchasing some items.  Any suggestions on definite must-haves to purchase?  I bought the Le Volume mascara last week.   Thanks for your help!



Definitely check out the chanel illusion d'ombres eyeshadow; they are long lasting with stunning colours or the 4 colours eyeshadow quads.


----------



## Samantha S

sally.m said:


> I brought the Vitalumiere loose powder with mini kabuki brush - it applies really well, although i will swop to using another brush, its too small when im rushing in the morning!



What is the coverage of the loose powder foundation?


----------



## Samantha S

baghagg said:


> I purchased Tisse Venetien 3 days ago and I can't stop looking at it.    It is just beautiful.



Have you used it already? I love mine too. It needs some blending and look really good.
Iam tempted to check out other colours, what about you?


----------



## Shopmore

Samantha S said:


> Definitely check out the chanel illusion d'ombres eyeshadow; they are long lasting with stunning colours or the 4 colours eyeshadow quads.



Oh, there are so many choices!  I was trying wait out for my TF nude dip, but I may see if there's a similar colored palette.


----------



## Samantha S

Shopmore said:


> Oh, there are so many choices!  I was trying wait out for my TF nude dip, but I may see if there's a similar colored palette.



If you love sheer nude colours, chanel has rouge coco shine.


----------



## Shopmore

So I ended up getting my make up done and also purchased these for 20% off!


----------



## Shopmore

shopmore said:


> so i ended up getting my make up done and also purchased these for 20% off!


----------



## Miss_Pinar




----------



## sally.m

Samantha S said:


> What is the coverage of the loose powder foundation?



I love it. It evens me out really well. If you want thick coverage it may not be for you but it makes my skin dewy and silky smooth. Deff go and try it!


----------



## Samantha S

sally.m said:


> I love it. It evens me out really well. If you want thick coverage it may not be for you but it makes my skin dewy and silky smooth. Deff go and try it!



Sounds good to me. Is the coverage light or medium? I prefer buidable coverage from light to medium. Iam not a fans of heavy coverage.


----------



## Samantha S

Shopmore said:


> View attachment 2756536



Great haul, lots of good stuff here


----------



## Samantha S

Miss_Pinar said:


> View attachment 2756603



Great haul. I love their make up and this rouge coco shine is so moisturing with sheer colour.


----------



## sally.m

Samantha S said:


> Sounds good to me. Is the coverage light or medium? I prefer buidable coverage from light to medium. Iam not a fans of heavy coverage.



Sure, you can start light and build but i hevent as it just highlights my skin wonderfully. I was using bare minerals but this is lighter and more even.


----------



## baghagg

Samantha S said:


> Have you used it already? I love mine too. It needs some blending and look really good.
> Iam tempted to check out other colours, what about you?



Yes,  I plan on trying a few more,  haven't had time to get back to look...  I've loved Chanel beauty products since the 80's, though to be fair,  I do use others' as well..  I just always end up back at the Chanel and Guerlain counters most often,  Dior too


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Adding Emoi to my collection!!  Thanks to those who told me to try this color!


----------



## uhpharm01

I finally got my hands on the Le Volume in the Waterproof verison. Yaayyyy!!


----------



## Miss_Pinar

uhpharm01 said:


> I finally got my hands on the Le Volume in the Waterproof verison. Yaayyyy!!




Best mascara I've ever used!


----------



## Samantha S

baghagg said:


> Yes,  I plan on trying a few more,  haven't had time to get back to look...  I've loved Chanel beauty products since the 80's, though to be fair,  I do use others' as well..  I just always end up back at the Chanel and Guerlain counters most often,  Dior too



My favourite make up are also chanel and dior. Recently I have purchased two guerlain products and Iam still very new to this brand.


----------



## JA_UK

Most recent chanel purchases...include 2 eye pencils and a polish which was launched at Vogue Fashion's Night Out earlier this week 

Today I went to the reopening of one of my local counters that has been turned into an espace store with all the exclisif perfumes  they also launched the new repackaged rouge allure glosses


----------



## Maedi

JA_UK said:


> Most recent chanel purchases...include 2 eye pencils and a polish which was launched at Vogue Fashion's Night Out earlier this week
> 
> Today I went to the reopening of one of my local counters that has been turned into an espace store with all the exclisif perfumes  they also launched the new repackaged rouge allure glosses



Thanks for sharing these. Is this in the US? We haven't had anything new since the June release of the fall colors.


----------



## JA_UK

Maedi said:


> Thanks for sharing these. Is this in the US? We haven't had anything new since the June release of the fall colors.



I'm in the UK, the pencils are called berry lucky and sweet star and the polish is also called sweet star and they were part of the chanel delights collection. When I posted the polish on my ig a friend that was in the US mentioned November but I can't confirm that. The rouge allure glosses have been repackaged in the push up style (like the lipsticks) and are out at counters this coming Friday but were released early at my counter because of the event. I don't know if they are available yet in the US your sa should be able to tell you from their little black book


----------



## luvprada

Stopped by Nordstrom today.  The reformulated version is out sometime in October but they couldn't give me a date.


----------



## milksway25

i will keep an eye of that sweet star np, so far i havent been at my local C counter trying to prevent myself from getting tempted  because i need to be goodi dont even remember my other makeups  sometimes but i do try to circulate what i have thou so i can use everything... tbh i need to be really good esp since i bought tf fall collection also:giggles:


----------



## Maedi

JA_UK said:


> I'm in the UK, the pencils are called berry lucky and sweet star and the polish is also called sweet star and they were part of the chanel delights collection. When I posted the polish on my ig a friend that was in the US mentioned November but I can't confirm that. The rouge allure glosses have been repackaged in the push up style (like the lipsticks) and are out at counters this coming Friday but were released early at my counter because of the event. I don't know if they are available yet in the US your sa should be able to tell you from their little black book



Thank you! I heard the RA glosses are expected in the US mid-October.


----------



## JA_UK

Maedi said:


> Thank you! I heard the RA glosses are expected in the US mid-October.



You're very welcome &#128522; not long to wait now!


----------



## uhpharm01

Miss_Pinar said:


> Best mascara I've ever used!




Good to hear that.  I can't wait to use it.   I have some other Mascara tubes that I need to use up first.


----------



## Shopmore

I just  bought their mascara primer.  Do you think this  product is worth it or just put the credit towards something  else like an eyeshadow palette?


----------



## uhpharm01

Miss_Pinar said:


> Best mascara I've ever used!


 Hi There,
I tried this the Waterproof version of this mascara and it's flaked off a little.  The volume wasn't has full as the non waterproof version is.  I'll just stick with the original version of this mascara.


----------



## MrsTGreen

I'm really enjoying the Velvet foundation with Les Beige powder. I originally purchased #40 in foundation and #30 in powder but had to exchange it because colors were to dark for me. I ended up with #30 in foundation and #20 in powder.


----------



## JA_UK

The joy that is tax free airport shopping allowed me to acquire this Le Lift Collection which is not available in the UK. The case will come in handy when the products are finished &#128522;


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Shopmore said:


> I just  bought their mascara primer.  Do you think this  product is worth it or just put the credit towards something  else like an eyeshadow palette?




I just bought that as well.  I usually use the Dior one.  I feel it is good so far as for thickness.   Not sure about growth yet


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

This one is so pretty Ladies!!


----------



## JA_UK

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> This one is so pretty Ladies!!
> 
> View attachment 2778651



So very pretty &#128525; I can't wait for it to come to the UK &#128522;


----------



## appletart

Oh happy me, i got the last one of the LE eyeshadow quads


----------



## Deborah1986

appletart said:


> Oh happy me, i got the last one of the LE eyeshadow quads
> View attachment 2783318



Love it so pretty


----------



## HeartMyMJs

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> This one is so pretty Ladies!!
> 
> View attachment 2778651




So pretty!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

appletart said:


> Oh happy me, i got the last one of the LE eyeshadow quads
> View attachment 2783318




Love it!!


----------



## Samantha S

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> This one is so pretty Ladies!!
> 
> View attachment 2778651





This is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Samantha S

appletart said:


> Oh happy me, i got the last one of the LE eyeshadow quads
> View attachment 2783318




That's a really Great haul. I love chanel LE eyeshadow too.


----------



## Deanna39




----------



## purseprincess32

I love Chanel lip glosses but I feel their lipsticks aren't moisturizing enough for me. 
I've owned some of their eyeshadow quads which tend to be hit or miss. 
That illuminating powder looks really pretty that was posted.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Just got the Camelia de Plumes highlighter and Les 4 Ombres in Venitien.


----------



## arcana

A huge portion of the older Chanel makeup is being discontinued. All the Extrait de Gloss, most of the older Rouge Coco and some of the quads. Get them before they're gone ladies! There's a list in the specktra forum if you're curious.


----------



## baghagg

arcana said:


> A huge portion of the older Chanel makeup is being discontinued. All the Extrait de Gloss, most of the older Rouge Coco and some of the quads. Get them before they're gone ladies! There's a list in the specktra forum if you're curious.



Thank you for such important Intel...


----------



## jen_sparro

arcana said:


> A huge portion of the older Chanel makeup is being discontinued. All the Extrait de Gloss, most of the older Rouge Coco and some of the quads. Get them before they're gone ladies! There's a list in the specktra forum if you're curious.



Yeah, they've discontinued quite a few of my favourites... going to have to stock up!


----------



## Deborah1986

HeartMyMJs said:


> Just got the Camelia de Plumes highlighter and Les 4 Ombres in Venitien.
> View attachment 2785867



Love it so pretty


----------



## HeartMyMJs

arcana said:


> A huge portion of the older Chanel makeup is being discontinued. All the Extrait de Gloss, most of the older Rouge Coco and some of the quads. Get them before they're gone ladies! There's a list in the specktra forum if you're curious.




Thanks for the heads up!!!



Deborah1986 said:


> Love it so pretty


Thank you!!!


----------



## wekilledcouture

Got my hands on the holiday les 5 ombres  so excited to try it on. Missed out on the highlighter though. Hoping my store gets more in! 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Thanks... but probably they will be on e*bay if any one ,misses out


----------



## Lands

Did a little splurge!&#128525;


----------



## elisian

LADIES. Today was my first ever Chanel makeup purchase (I used to be a Lancome devotee bc I liked their eyeliner and sort of fell in with the other stuff). It was actually due to another thread in this forum. I trust the collective wisdom of TPF.

I walked into Nordies and asked for the* le Volume* and the nice Chanel lady actually told me, very helpfully, that *Nordstoms Chanel is doing a Buy-2-Get-1 on their mascara!* I don't know if this is all of them but it's worth checking -- when does a single counter (in Portland, no less) ever do anything alone? The sale is technically on Nov 8 but she very kindly offered to ship it to me free then, and send me home with a sample "to tide me over..."

Anyway, I walked in expecting to buy between 0 and 1 mascaras and I walked out with 3.5!


----------



## poshwawa

This was such a good deal. Great for traveling and great to give as a gift.  Limited edition of 6 essential mini brushes. Comes with a mirror as well. Ladies, get yours soon while supplies last!


----------



## Samantha S

My latest purchases.


----------



## Samantha S

poshwawa said:


> This was such a good deal. Great for traveling and great to give as a gift.  Limited edition of 6 essential mini brushes. Comes with a mirror as well. Ladies, get yours soon while supplies last!
> 
> View attachment 2796561



Great buy; those brushes are really handy and good for travel.


----------



## JA_UK

I picked up these at the weekend &#128522; Camelia de plumes and the mini brushes set


----------



## HeartMyMJs

JA_UK said:


> I picked up these at the weekend &#128522; Camelia de plumes and the mini brushes set


Love the mini brushes!  Let me know how you like it.  I want to get these before they are gone.  TIA!!


----------



## JA_UK

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the mini brushes!  Let me know how you like it.  I want to get these before they are gone.  TIA!!



I love the brushes they are good quality for mini size and I plan to use them when traveling to save my full size brushes from getting smooshed &#128077;&#128522;


----------



## kbcrew

Does anyone know if you order gift sets thru chanel.com if you could get gift packaging that includes a camellia?


----------



## Mz Chanel

Hey you need to go to a boutique and get the set unfortunately they sell it separately online


----------



## milksway25

may I know how much d mini brush set is? tia. happy thanksgiving to everyone!!!


----------



## Maedi

milksway25 said:


> may I know how much d mini brush set is? tia. happy thanksgiving to everyone!!!



$ 125
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Bentley1

Thought i would wake this thread back up with a few new fun items. Ran into the brand new Chanel Spring 2015 collection. Just came out today apparently. Beautiful collection! Picked up two  limited edition items: Camelia Rose blush and Rouge Allure lipstick in Badine.


----------



## Deborah1986

Bentley1 said:


> Thought i would wake this thread back up with a few new fun items. Ran into the brand new Chanel Spring 2015 collection. Just came out today apparently. Beautiful collection! Picked up two  limited edition items: Camelia Rose blush and Rouge Allure lipstick in Badine.
> 
> View attachment 2836823



_stunning..

here in europe they come out in feb/march 2015_


----------



## Deborah1986

JA_UK said:


> I picked up these at the weekend &#128522; Camelia de plumes and the mini brushes set



_beautiful 

i think i gonna hunt the camellia blush  maybe too late .._


----------



## Deborah1986

Lands said:


> Did a little splurge!&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2791118


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bentley1 said:


> Thought i would wake this thread back up with a few new fun items. Ran into the brand new Chanel Spring 2015 collection. Just came out today apparently. Beautiful collection! Picked up two  limited edition items: Camelia Rose blush and Rouge Allure lipstick in Badine.
> 
> View attachment 2836823


 
So pretty!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

Bentley1 said:


> Thought i would wake this thread back up with a few new fun items. Ran into the brand new Chanel Spring 2015 collection. Just came out today apparently. Beautiful collection! Picked up two  limited edition items: Camelia Rose blush and Rouge Allure lipstick in Badine.
> 
> View attachment 2836823



Lovely! Could you do a swatch of the blush? I'm interested to know how pigmented it is.


----------



## Bentley1

beauxgoris said:


> Lovely! Could you do a swatch of the blush? I'm interested to know how pigmented it is.




Thank you. Here is a swatch of the blush, (on the bottom) it's actually a lot more pigmented/darker on the cheeks than when swatched on the hand. There are also more swatches online if you do a quick search. &#128522;


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Thank you.  Looks beautiful - might just have to purchase now!


----------



## Deborah1986

Bentley1 said:


> Thank you. Here is a swatch of the blush, (on the bottom) it's actually a lot more pigmented/darker on the cheeks than when swatched on the hand. There are also more swatches online if you do a quick search. &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2837691



I really need it 

Saving some  money already


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 thanks for sharing


----------



## Bentley1

beauxgoris said:


> ^^Thank you.  Looks beautiful - might just have to purchase now!



Yw!! It really is beautiful on.  The swatch doesn't do it justice, imo. 



Deborah1986 said:


> I really need it
> 
> Saving some  money already



Lol, yeah I really "needed" another blush too.  It's so pretty though, so definitely worth it! 


hotshot said:


> Bentley1 thanks for sharing



NP, happy to share!


----------



## Shopmore

Bentley1 said:


> Thank you. Here is a swatch of the blush, (on the bottom) it's actually a lot more pigmented/darker on the cheeks than when swatched on the hand. There are also more swatches online if you do a quick search. &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2837691




I decided to try the blush in store, but unfortunately it looked too red on me even when blended out.  I guess I'll have to check out other spring blushes as I really wanted it to work.  The packaging was just too cute.


----------



## Bentley1

Shopmore said:


> I decided to try the blush in store, but unfortunately it looked too red on me even when blended out.  I guess I'll have to check out other spring blushes as I really wanted it to work.  The packaging was just too cute.



Sorry it didn't work out!  Did you try the other new spring blush, Angelique?  I just got that one over the weekend & it's a lot lighter than the Camilia Rose.


----------



## Shopmore

Bentley1 said:


> Sorry it didn't work out!  Did you try the other new spring blush, Angelique?  I just got that one over the weekend & it's a lot lighter than the Camilia Rose.


No, I didn't try out the other new blush.  I am curious what the rest of the spring lines will be offering,  I'm sure I'll find something that suits me


----------



## JA_UK

My recent chanel purchases &#128522;


----------



## uhpharm01

has anyone heard of LE volume in the waterproof version will be coming to the USA anytime soon?

thank you


----------



## HeartMyMJs

JA_UK said:


> My recent chanel purchases &#128522;




Great haul!!!


----------



## MissNataliie

I saw this photo this morning and I had to share! Behold Coco Chanel's dressing table in her room at The Ritz. Image via Inside.Chanel.com


----------



## Minion89

Any one if this boy in Grey is a item tjat i still Can get?


----------



## Minion89

Is


----------



## jen_sparro

Minion89 said:


> Any one if this boy in Grey is a item tjat i still Can get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867477



This isn't the thread to be asking that question- this is for Chanel makeup 
Try asking here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## sally.m

picked up a blush and aqua foundation the other day and made an appointment to see the make up consultant who is showing the new collection on saturday. Bloody Chanel, I shall forever be poor


----------



## milksway25

been trying to be good. last purchase i did was that lovely camelia blush and d holiday lipgloss set


----------



## Ebby

Just bought a Chanel foundation and also one of the new nail polishes from the SS15 range, the lilac shade "Tenderly"


----------



## jen_sparro

I picked up a few items from Spring 2015:
Le Vernis in Tenderly, Paradisio and Desirio
Eye Quad in Tisse Fantaisie
Rouge Allure Badine

Also thinking of getting the Joues Contraste Blush in Angelique, RCS in Etourdie and RAV La Romanesque... but they're all permanent so no rush


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanel just raised the price of their masacra by $2


----------



## Jennifoo

uhpharm01 said:


> Chanel just raised the price of their masacra by $2



  Wow. I just read your post and then checked Chanel's website. Looks like the foundations increased by 2 to 3 bucks, the lipsticks , lip balm, powder, too. I didn't check everything so I'm sure more things also have increased in price. 

  I like Chanel but this makes me glad that I discovered Estee Lauder when I did. I don't think I'll be buying Chanel this year.


----------



## unluckystars

I'm waiting for those summer polishes!


----------



## uhpharm01

Jennifoo said:


> Wow. I just read your post and then checked Chanel's website. Looks like the foundations increased by 2 to 3 bucks, the lipsticks , lip balm, powder, too. I didn't check everything so I'm sure more things also have increased in price.
> 
> I like Chanel but this makes me glad that I discovered Estee Lauder when I did. I don't think I'll be buying Chanel this year.


I hear you


----------



## Shopmore

Are any of their makeup brushes "must-haves"?  I was thinking of getting into them in and in particular any eye brushes.  I am currently using a Sonia Kashuk set I received for Christmas last year and I was hoping to upgrade.  I was thinking either Chanel, Wayne Goss, or Tom Ford.


----------



## Bentley1

Shopmore said:


> Are any of their makeup brushes "must-haves"?  I was thinking of getting into them in and in particular any eye brushes.  I am currently using a Sonia Kashuk set I received for Christmas last year and I was hoping to upgrade.  I was thinking either Chanel, Wayne Goss, or Tom Ford.




I would definitely go with Wayne goss
Or tom ford. Even though Chanel re-designed their brushes a year or so
Ago, the quality just isn't there, especially for their price range. Wayne goss really hit it out of the park with his brushes.


----------



## Shopmore

Bentley1 said:


> I would definitely go with Wayne goss
> Or tom ford. Even though Chanel re-designed their brushes a year or so
> Ago, the quality just isn't there, especially for their price range. Wayne goss really hit it out of the park with his brushes.



Yeah, thanks for letting me know.  I was leaning towards WG because i heard they were pretty good quality as well as the price point.  I was just thinking Chanel because there is a potential discount coming up that I can take advantage of.  Do you think there's anything Chanel worth getting with a discount or just save my pennies?


----------



## Bentley1

Shopmore said:


> Yeah, thanks for letting me know.  I was leaning towards WG because i heard they were pretty good quality as well as the price point.  I was just thinking Chanel because there is a potential discount coming up that I can take advantage of.  Do you think there's anything Chanel worth getting with a discount or just save my pennies?




Oh discounts are always fun! Honestly, I tried 2 eyeshadow brushes and a blush brush sometime last year and they just felt scratchy to me. So I decided to Invest in hakuhodo, chikuhodo and a few Wayne and TF brushes. The Chanel  weren't awful by any means and with a discount maybe you can find some that work for you? Can you go to a counter and play with a few?


----------



## arcana

Shopmore said:


> Yeah, thanks for letting me know.  I was leaning towards WG because i heard they were pretty good quality as well as the price point.  I was just thinking Chanel because there is a potential discount coming up that I can take advantage of.  Do you think there's anything Chanel worth getting with a discount or just save my pennies?



There are a lot of Chanel products people are basically very loyal to... but the brushes are definitely not. Don't even spend your money on the brushes even with the discount. 
A lot of people love the blushes. The texture's great and the colors are usually very sophisticated and wearable. Their lipsticks are also very popular. I think Chanel's very good at doing red lipsticks. The rouge coco line just got a reformulation so I haven't tried the new ones yet. I like the new formula for the eyeshadow quads too.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Shopmore said:


> Are any of their makeup brushes "must-haves"?  I was thinking of getting into them in and in particular any eye brushes.  I am currently using a Sonia Kashuk set I received for Christmas last year and I was hoping to upgrade.  I was thinking either Chanel, Wayne Goss, or Tom Ford.




Hakuhodo, Wayne Goss, Tom Ford, Chikuhodo. All great brushes. GL in your search!


----------



## Shopmore

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hakuhodo, Wayne Goss, Tom Ford, Chikuhodo. All great brushes. GL in your search!







Bentley1 said:


> Oh discounts are always fun! Honestly, I tried 2 eyeshadow brushes and a blush brush sometime last year and they just felt scratchy to me. So I decided to Invest in hakuhodo, chikuhodo and a few Wayne and TF brushes. The Chanel  weren't awful by any means and with a discount maybe you can find some that work for you? Can you go to a counter and play with a few?




I think I'm going to end up skip on Chanel's and go for the others.  Surely I can find something good at the Chanel counter


----------



## Bentley1

Shopmore said:


> I think I'm going to end up skip on Chanel's and go for the others.  Surely I can find something good at the Chanel counter



I think that's a good idea. I really do like some of Chanel's cosmetics, but you can get MUCH better brushes at a similar price point. Happy shopping! &#128512;


----------



## SharniBear

Hi ladies I recently purchased the Chanel Blanc face wash, not sure if I love or hate it yet. On the plus side a 15% discount makes me happy (thank you Myer team member discount)


----------



## sally.m

May of had another little spend!


----------



## unluckystars

sally.m said:


> May of had another little spend!



Drool!


----------



## uhpharm01

FYI  I just heard from my Chanel SA that LE Volume in the waterproof is going to be released in the USA.


----------



## Anna1

sally.m said:


> May of had another little spend!




Congrats &#128571;&#128584;


----------



## rutabaga

uhpharm01 said:


> FYI  I just heard from my Chanel SA that LE Volume in the waterproof is going to be released in the USA.



Yes! Finally. Any idea when?


----------



## uhpharm01

i*bella said:


> Yes! Finally. Any idea when?



The SA at Chanel said in about 6 weeks.


----------



## uhpharm01

i*bella said:


> Yes! Finally. Any idea when?



Yayyy.!! Good news you can order it online with NM
Here's the link

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/CHANEL-b-LE-VOLUME-DE-CHANEL-WATERPROOF-b-br-Mascara-WHAT-S-NEW/prod178900094_cat38670743_cat38670741_/p.prod?isEditorial=false&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat000730cat38670741cat38670743


I just happened to be looking online at NM website and I saw it. Yayyy. 

I just ordered a tube this morning.


----------



## loveloubs15

I bought a few months ago the chanel sublimage cream sets and I LOVE them. I use the undereye cream every other day and the Masque 2 times a week. I feel my skin is soft and smooth ...... I was tempted to go for La Mer Instead but I opted for Chanel and I'm happy. Any of you like La Mer?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Has anyone seen this new shadow yet? Gosh it's making my heart go pitter patter!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Has anyone seen this new shadow yet? Gosh it's making my heart go pitter patter!!




I have not seen these yet but I love, love those colors!!!


----------



## Bentley1

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Has anyone seen this new shadow yet? Gosh it's making my heart go pitter patter!!




It's currently only available for sale on the Chanel website. Apparently, it will be available at some counters in June. I've seen swatches online and the color payoff is said to be sheer and patchy. It's a beautiful compact though and I love that silver polish!


----------



## jen_sparro

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Has anyone seen this new shadow yet? Gosh it's making my heart go pitter patter!!



I want the polish (I collect them) but I'm going to skip the palette... all the reviews I've seen have very patchy swatches. I wish Chanel would use the formula of their single eyeshadows in their palettes, as it is almost as good as Urban Decay shadows. 

I'm more interested in the La Perle de Chanel collection 
http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-la-perle-de-chanel-collection-spring-2015


----------



## Deborah1986

jen_sparro said:


> I want the polish (I collect them) but I'm going to skip the palette... all the reviews I've seen have very patchy swatches. I wish Chanel would use the formula of their single eyeshadows in their palettes, as it is almost as good as Urban Decay shadows.
> 
> I'm more interested in the La Perle de Chanel collection
> http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-la-perle-de-chanel-collection-spring-2015



I need this lol perfect can't wait


----------



## mrs.hu

Hi everyone! Do you have any recommendations for a chanel red lipstick? I usually use Rouge Double Intensite Ultra Wear lip duos but not sure there are any good red lipsticks in this line. I've looked at the "your favorite red lipstick" thread but wanted to narrow in on Chanel red lipsticks. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## misstrine85

mrs.hu said:


> Hi everyone! Do you have any recommendations for a chanel red lipstick? I usually use Rouge Double Intensite Ultra Wear lip duos but not sure there are any good red lipsticks in this line. I've looked at the "your favorite red lipstick" thread but wanted to narrow in on Chanel red lipsticks. Thanks in advance!!




Pirate is amazing.


----------



## Bentley1

mrs.hu said:


> Hi everyone! Do you have any recommendations for a chanel red lipstick? I usually use Rouge Double Intensite Ultra Wear lip duos but not sure there are any good red lipsticks in this line. I've looked at the "your favorite red lipstick" thread but wanted to narrow in on Chanel red lipsticks. Thanks in advance!!




Arthur from the new Coco Rouge Allure line has been really popular


----------



## jen_sparro

mrs.hu said:


> Hi everyone! Do you have any recommendations for a chanel red lipstick? I usually use Rouge Double Intensite Ultra Wear lip duos but not sure there are any good red lipsticks in this line. I've looked at the "your favorite red lipstick" thread but wanted to narrow in on Chanel red lipsticks. Thanks in advance!!



Chanel Rouge Coco Gabrielle!


----------



## Livia1

jen_sparro said:


> Chanel Rouge Coco Gabrielle!



Yup, I agree ... start with Gabrielle, it's a very universally flattering red.


----------



## Bentley1

Chanel Le Volume Waterproof is available on Chanel.com in case anyone is interested. Not sure if I'm late to the game on this, I just got the email from Chanel. 

Eta: just saw a few pages back it's already available at NM.com lol


----------



## mrs.hu

misstrine85 said:


> Pirate is amazing.




Perfect! This is the one I was thinking of trying out. Thank you!



Bentley1 said:


> Arthur from the new Coco Rouge Allure line has been really popular




Ooh I will look into this color too! Thank you so much!



jen_sparro said:


> Chanel Rouge Coco Gabrielle!




Thank you for the recommendation! I will check out this color too 



Livia1 said:


> Yup, I agree ... start with Gabrielle, it's a very universally flattering red.




Awesome! I will check this color out! 

Thank you for everyone's recommendations! You are the best! I will be sure to let you all know which new color(s) I end up with!


----------



## sally.m

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Has anyone seen this new shadow yet? Gosh it's making my heart go pitter patter!!



I have it ordered and should be delivered tomorrow or Friday, so ill let you know what its like.


----------



## Htufo

My husband got me this beautiful Chanel wallet for my Birthday!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Wow congrats on the beautiful Chanel wallet!


----------



## jen_sparro

sally.m said:


> I have it ordered and should be delivered tomorrow or Friday, so ill let you know what its like.



Please do! I'm still curious as to what the formula is like...


----------



## sally.m

These just arrived. Just swatched the eye shadows and i have to say it isn't looking promising. The colours apply really weak and barely noticeable. I will have another go in the morning when i have fresh foundation and eye primer on. 

Let's hope I'm wrong but I'm used to good pigmentation from my urban decay palettes.


----------



## rutabaga

I haven't been thrilled with the quality of Chanel powder eyeshadows. I find them chalky and unpigmented.


----------



## Ghettoe

i*bella said:


> I haven't been thrilled with the quality of Chanel powder eyeshadows. I find them chalky and unpigmented.





sally.m said:


> These just arrived. Just swatched the eye shadows and i have to say it isn't looking promising. The colours apply really weak and barely noticeable. I will have another go in the morning when i have fresh foundation and eye primer on.
> 
> Let's hope I'm wrong but I'm used to good pigmentation from my urban decay palettes.
> 
> View attachment 2917413



Same here. To be honest, Chanel is the last place I'd go for eyeshadows. Everytime I go the counter I really try to like them but this to me isn't even drug store quality...:/


----------



## Bentley1

i*bella said:


> I haven't been thrilled with the quality of Chanel powder eyeshadows. I find them chalky and unpigmented.







sally.m said:


> These just arrived. Just swatched the eye shadows and i have to say it isn't looking promising. The colours apply really weak and barely noticeable. I will have another go in the morning when i have fresh foundation and eye primer on.
> 
> Let's hope I'm wrong but I'm used to good pigmentation from my urban decay palettes.
> 
> View attachment 2917413




Yeah, this particular palette received poor reviews online. The pigmentation and color payoff just isn't there and it's very dry, stiff and chalky. Chanel eyeshadows in general are just not good, especially for the price point. 
On her other hand, the Intemporal polish is TDF! I picked it up at a Chanel boutique yesterday and I can't believe how stunning it is!! So happy with it.
I was going to grab the new Crescendo blush, but they were sold out.


----------



## bluejinx

i*bella said:


> I haven't been thrilled with the quality of Chanel powder eyeshadows. I find them chalky and unpigmented.



i used to love the chanel AMERICAN shadows. back when they got the square ones. I never bought our quads and always waited to go to the usa so I could get them. The quality was SO much better. I don't the round ones.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone here have the 
*MIROIR DOUBLE FACETTES*

*MIRROR DUO?  how do you like it?*



TIA


----------



## misstrine85

uhpharm01 said:


> Does anyone here have the
> *MIROIR DOUBLE FACETTES*
> 
> *MIRROR DUO?  how do you like it?*
> 
> 
> 
> TIA




Yes, and I love it. Have used it  daily since summer 2011.


----------



## uhpharm01

misstrine85 said:


> Yes, and I love it. Have used it  daily since summer 2011.


Can you please post photos of it?

TIA


----------



## misstrine85

uhpharm01 said:


> Can you please post photos of it?
> 
> TIA




If you google Chanel double mirror, there are tons of pictures &#128522;


----------



## uhpharm01

Does Chanel use Fedex or UPS for shipping ?


----------



## uhpharm01

I just found out. It's UPS.


----------



## uhpharm01

misstrine85 said:


> Yes, and I love it. Have used it  daily since summer 2011.



I just order this mirror. Yayy


----------



## luvprada

misstrine85 said:


> yes, and i love it. Have used it  daily since summer 2011.



+ 1


----------



## Fran0421

I wanted to get the chanel cream bronzer for so long! I am going to get it but people say that it's hard to use? I am quite fair as well.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone use the Le Cotton pads? are they worth the money? TIA


----------



## JA_UK

My latest chanel beauty purchases


----------



## rutabaga

I just bought Le Volume waterproof mascara at Nordstrom! It's also available on the website.


----------



## uhpharm01

i*bella said:


> I just bought Le Volume waterproof mascara at Nordstrom! It's also available on the website.



I got mines at the beginning of this month.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> Does anyone use the Le Cotton pads? are they worth the money? TIA



Does any one have this item?! TIA


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Fran0421 said:


> I wanted to get the chanel cream bronzer for so long! I am going to get it but people say that it's hard to use? I am quite fair as well.


 
It's amazing!! You should get it. I use a fairly dense brush and pat it into the skin, no swirling motions.


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's my latest purchased.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's my latest purchased.


 
Love!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's my Chanel miroir Double Facette Mirror Duo that ordered last week.   I just had to have this little mirror once I found out that it will stand up by itself.


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's the pouch that the Mirror comes in


----------



## Passau

Wore my Tisse Fantasie Quad today and totally love the bronze and seagreen color combo....


----------



## rutabaga

I kinda hate what Chanel did to the rouge coco lipsticks  They're too sheer and slippery now. The older version was super pigmented and would last all day, now they barely last through my morning cup of coffee.


----------



## Livia1

i*bella said:


> I kinda hate what Chanel did to the rouge coco lipsticks  They're too sheer and slippery now. The older version was super pigmented and would last all day, now they barely last through my morning cup of coffee.



Yes, I agree, too slippery. They dont' really settle into your lips so looks more like lip gloss than lipstick.
Fortunately there's Guerlain


----------



## Samantha S

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's my latest purchased.



Amazing red polish.


----------



## uhpharm01

Samantha S said:


> Amazing red polish.



Thank you !!


----------



## Livia1

Ok, re the new Rouge Coco's, I have tried Dimitri for a couple of days now and I still don't like it. I have also tried two  other colours and they all manage to make my lips look smaller.
These lipsticks are just too slippery, they look cheap.

I am a Chanel Lipstick addick so I guess it might be a good thing since I won't be tempted but I really did love Cambon and Gabrielle in the old version


----------



## 19flowers

I have Mademoiselle in the new RC and like it better than the original Mademoiselle RC...


----------



## Bentley1

Livia1 said:


> Ok, re the new Rouge Coco's, I have tried Dimitri for a couple of days now and I still don't like it. I have also tried two  other colours and they all manage to make my lips look smaller.
> These lipsticks are just too slippery, they look cheap.
> 
> I am a Chanel Lipstick addick so I guess it might be a good thing since I won't be tempted but I really did love Cambon and Gabrielle in the old version




I agree with you that the formula looks and feels cheap to me as well. I purchased several colors (Olga, Elise, Edith, Vera &
Jean) and while I like them well enough and they are easy to throw on shades for the spring/summer, they're not worth $40. They're not very long lasting, especially the lighter shades, and while the formula is slippery, they're not hydrating at all.


----------



## BoyBags

Posted this in another section, but here is a shot of my recent haul and a list of what I purchased    Love my Chanel products! And a little goes such a long way!

I use all of these in conjunction with Retin-A Micro...

I went a little overboard this month with new products... I switched to all Chanel cosmetics, and am loving them all thus far!  Boys needs to have good skincare, too, right?! 

Here is a list of the products...

Skincare:
Chanel Hydra Beauty Creme
Chanel Hydra Beauty Micro Serum
Chanel Hydra Beauty Gel Yeux
Chanel Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care
Chanel UV Essentiel SPF 50
Chanel Lotion Douceur 
Chanel Mousse Douceur 
Chanel La Nuit
Chanel Le Jour
Chanel Le Weekend

Makeup:
Chanel Les Beiges All-In-One Healthy Glow
Chanel Le Blanc De Chanel Base Lumiere 
Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua Compacte 
Chanel Les Beiges Healthy Glow Sheer Colour
Chanel Poudre Universelle Compacte
Chanel Correcteur Perfection Concealer 
Chanel PINCEAU FOND DE TEINT (Foundation Brush #6)
Chanel Retractable Kabuki Brush
Chanel PINCEAU CORRECTEUR (Concealer Brush #10)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

BoyBags said:


> Posted this in another section, but here is a shot of my recent haul and a list of what I purchased    Love my Chanel products! And a little goes such a long way!
> 
> 
> 
> I use all of these in conjunction with Retin-A Micro...
> 
> 
> 
> I went a little overboard this month with new products... I switched to all Chanel cosmetics, and am loving them all thus far!  Boys needs to have good skincare, too, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a list of the products...
> 
> 
> 
> Skincare:
> 
> Chanel Hydra Beauty Creme
> 
> Chanel Hydra Beauty Micro Serum
> 
> Chanel Hydra Beauty Gel Yeux
> 
> Chanel Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care
> 
> Chanel UV Essentiel SPF 50
> 
> Chanel Lotion Douceur
> 
> Chanel Mousse Douceur
> 
> Chanel La Nuit
> 
> Chanel Le Jour
> 
> Chanel Le Weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Makeup:
> 
> Chanel Les Beiges All-In-One Healthy Glow
> 
> Chanel Le Blanc De Chanel Base Lumiere
> 
> Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua Compacte
> 
> Chanel Les Beiges Healthy Glow Sheer Colour
> 
> Chanel Poudre Universelle Compacte
> 
> Chanel Correcteur Perfection Concealer
> 
> Chanel PINCEAU FOND DE TEINT (Foundation Brush #6)
> 
> Chanel Retractable Kabuki Brush
> 
> Chanel PINCEAU CORRECTEUR (Concealer Brush #10)




Wow!!  Just fainted!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

BoyBags said:


> Posted this in another section, but here is a shot of my recent haul and a list of what I purchased    Love my Chanel products! And a little goes such a long way!
> 
> I use all of these in conjunction with Retin-A Micro...
> 
> I went a little overboard this month with new products... I switched to all Chanel cosmetics, and am loving them all thus far!  Boys needs to have good skincare, too, right?!
> 
> Here is a list of the products...
> 
> Skincare:
> Chanel Hydra Beauty Creme
> Chanel Hydra Beauty Micro Serum
> Chanel Hydra Beauty Gel Yeux
> Chanel Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care
> Chanel UV Essentiel SPF 50
> Chanel Lotion Douceur
> Chanel Mousse Douceur
> Chanel La Nuit
> Chanel Le Jour
> Chanel Le Weekend
> 
> Makeup:
> Chanel Les Beiges All-In-One Healthy Glow
> Chanel Le Blanc De Chanel Base Lumiere
> Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua Compacte
> Chanel Les Beiges Healthy Glow Sheer Colour
> Chanel Poudre Universelle Compacte
> Chanel Correcteur Perfection Concealer
> Chanel PINCEAU FOND DE TEINT (Foundation Brush #6)
> Chanel Retractable Kabuki Brush
> Chanel PINCEAU CORRECTEUR (Concealer Brush #10)



Wow.  Wonderful Haul. I missed the freelancer that use to work at my local Chanel here in Texas, she was the only that could match my skin tone. Everyone else at that same stand doesn't know how to match me properly and they can't blend foundation correctly either.  I really missed her.  It really hard to find matching foundation and concealer for my skin tone.  My neighbor even recommended that I go to MAC and I just remember that in the past when I had visited MAC. This guy told me that he didn't have anything to match me and referred me to another store.


----------



## uhpharm01

BoyBags said:


> Posted this in another section, but here is a shot of my recent haul and a list of what I purchased    Love my Chanel products! And a little goes such a long way!
> 
> I use all of these in conjunction with Retin-A Micro...
> 
> I went a little overboard this month with new products... I switched to all Chanel cosmetics, and am loving them all thus far!  Boys needs to have good skincare, too, right?!
> 
> Here is a list of the products...
> 
> Skincare:
> Chanel Hydra Beauty Creme
> Chanel Hydra Beauty Micro Serum
> Chanel Hydra Beauty Gel Yeux
> Chanel Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care
> Chanel UV Essentiel SPF 50
> Chanel Lotion Douceur
> Chanel Mousse Douceur
> Chanel La Nuit
> Chanel Le Jour
> Chanel Le Weekend
> 
> Makeup:
> Chanel Les Beiges All-In-One Healthy Glow
> Chanel Le Blanc De Chanel Base Lumiere
> Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua Compacte
> Chanel Les Beiges Healthy Glow Sheer Colour
> Chanel Poudre Universelle Compacte
> Chanel Correcteur Perfection Concealer
> Chanel PINCEAU FOND DE TEINT (Foundation Brush #6)
> Chanel Retractable Kabuki Brush
> Chanel PINCEAU CORRECTEUR (Concealer Brush #10)


You didn't buy the Le Cotton items?


----------



## BoyBags

uhpharm01 said:


> You didn't buy the Le Cotton items?



LOL!  I actually did buy the cotton pads, but forgot to grab them for the picture. They are pretty amazing!


----------



## uhpharm01

Thank you





BoyBags said:


> LOL!  I actually did buy the cotton pads, but forgot to grab them for the picture. They are pretty amazing!


----------



## BoyBags

uhpharm01 said:


> Wow.  Wonderful Haul. I missed the freelancer that use to work at my local Chanel here in Texas, she was the only that could match my skin tone. Everyone else at that same stand doesn't know how to match me properly and they can't blend foundation correctly either.  I really missed her.  It really hard to find matching foundation and concealer for my skin tone.  My neighbor even recommended that I go to MAC and I just remember that in the past when I had visited MAC. This guy told me that he didn't have anything to match me and referred me to another store.




I cannot believe the MAC employee said that! What a jerk! 

I am fortunate to have an amazing SA at Neiman's here in Austin. She has been with Chanel for 16 years, and is one of the best makeup artists I've ever used!


----------



## uhpharm01

BoyBags said:


> I cannot believe the MAC employee said that! What a jerk!
> 
> I am fortunate to have an amazing SA at Neiman's here in Austin. She has been with Chanel for 16 years, and is one of the best makeup artists I've ever used!



Sorry. My mistake.  Let me clarify.  MAC employee referred me to a totally company and not another MAC store location.   I'm African American  and when I tell other African Americans that this lady at Chanel was matching my skin tone.  They tell me to check out Fashion Fair Cosmetics. even though they thought that my make up looked really good.    I'm not a fan of Fashion Fair Cosmetics. Sorry. 

Good for you. That you have this great SA at Neiman's. The Neiman's In near me didn't even know that they had LE Volume Mascara in Waterproof Stock at their store.  They just kept telling me that they didn't carry it.


----------



## BoyBags

uhpharm01 said:


> Sorry. My mistake.  Let me clarify.  MAC employee referred me to a totally company and not another MAC store location.   I'm African American  and when I tell other African Americans that this lady at Chanel was matching my skin tone.  They tell me to check out Fashion Fair Cosmetics. even though they thought that my make up looked really good.    I'm not a fan of Fashion Fair Cosmetics. Sorry.
> 
> Good for you. That you have this great SA at Neiman's. The Neiman's In near me didn't even know that they had LE Volume Mascara in Waterproof Stock at their store.  They just kept telling me that they didn't carry it.



I totally misunderstood, whoops! I haven't heard of Fashion Fair Cosmetics! I'll have to Google 

The NM in Houston, you would think, is on top of their game! They cater to such a large group of people, many of whom are very wealthy! Wow!


----------



## uhpharm01

BoyBags said:


> I totally misunderstood, whoops! I haven't heard of Fashion Fair Cosmetics! I'll have to Google
> 
> The NM in Houston, you would think, is on top of their game! They cater to such a large group of people, many of whom are very wealthy! Wow!



That's okay. You're not missing out anything about Fashion Fair cosmetics. It's a cosmetic line for people with darker skin tone or African Americans that  was really popular in the 80s. But a lot of their foundation at a orange color to it. That didn't work well for alot of people. Some people have told me that they have corrected that issue. Sorry That product line is still a no go for me. 

Yes you would think that the Chanel NM in Houston would be on top of their game. Nope!!!

But I do have say that another Chanel location SA in dillards did warn me about the LE volumne in the waterproof. She suggested that I only use the regular version and she was right. I need to find that lady.


----------



## uhpharm01

BoyBags said:


> I totally misunderstood, whoops! I haven't heard of Fashion Fair Cosmetics! I'll have to Google
> 
> The NM in Houston, you would think, is on top of their game! They cater to such a large group of people, many of whom are very wealthy! Wow!



Here's a link 
http://www.fashionfair.com


----------



## lelgin

Did anyone else get the lipstick sample sent to them by Chanel? The color is called Arthur.


----------



## Bentley1

BoyBags said:


> Posted this in another section, but here is a shot of my recent haul and a list of what I purchased    Love my Chanel products! And a little goes such a long way!
> 
> 
> 
> I use all of these in conjunction with Retin-A Micro...
> 
> 
> 
> I went a little overboard this month with new products... I switched to all Chanel cosmetics, and am loving them all thus far!  Boys needs to have good skincare, too, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a list of the products...
> 
> 
> 
> Skincare:
> 
> Chanel Hydra Beauty Creme
> 
> Chanel Hydra Beauty Micro Serum
> 
> Chanel Hydra Beauty Gel Yeux
> 
> Chanel Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care
> 
> Chanel UV Essentiel SPF 50
> 
> Chanel Lotion Douceur
> 
> Chanel Mousse Douceur
> 
> Chanel La Nuit
> 
> Chanel Le Jour
> 
> Chanel Le Weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Makeup:
> 
> Chanel Les Beiges All-In-One Healthy Glow
> 
> Chanel Le Blanc De Chanel Base Lumiere
> 
> Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua Compacte
> 
> Chanel Les Beiges Healthy Glow Sheer Colour
> 
> Chanel Poudre Universelle Compacte
> 
> Chanel Correcteur Perfection Concealer
> 
> Chanel PINCEAU FOND DE TEINT (Foundation Brush #6)
> 
> Chanel Retractable Kabuki Brush
> 
> Chanel PINCEAU CORRECTEUR (Concealer Brush #10)




Great haul! So many wonderful products, enjoy!


----------



## Staci_W

I will be traveling somewhere where there will be a Chanel counter. I would like to get one thing. I don't currently own any Chanel makeup, so I'm looking for recommendations. I want something that I can display on my vanity and will perform good. I don't think I want something like foundations or mascaras as they go bad quicker than powder products. For reference, I'm MAC NC 20. 

So ladies, if you could get one Chanel thing, what would it be?


----------



## misstrine85

Staci_W said:


> I will be traveling somewhere where there will be a Chanel counter. I would like to get one thing. I don't currently own any Chanel makeup, so I'm looking for recommendations. I want something that I can display on my vanity and will perform good. I don't think I want something like foundations or mascaras as they go bad quicker than powder products. For reference, I'm MAC NC 20.
> 
> 
> 
> So ladies, if you could get one Chanel thing, what would it be?




My fave Chanel makeup is their Stylo Yeux waterproof eyeliner, which lasts for up to 24 hours on me, and their lipsticks, which are amazing. 

I haven't seen anyone who didn't look amazing in Marine stylo yeux and Rouge Allure lipstick in Pirate. 

What is your hair- and eyecolor?


----------



## Staci_W

Brown eyes, blondish brown hair.

A lipstick would be nice. I'll look at those two. An eyeliner would be too small.


----------



## Jujuma

misstrine85 said:


> My fave Chanel makeup is their Stylo Yeux waterproof eyeliner, which lasts for up to 24 hours on me, and their lipsticks, which are amazing.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone who didn't look amazing in Marine stylo yeux and Rouge Allure lipstick in Pirate.
> 
> What is your hair- and eyecolor?




I also love their eyeliners! They last through anything and are so easy to use. I can even do a tiny cat eye with them.  I like a very natural look but if you extend up and out a little it comes out perfect. Once I find a product I like I am totally loyal and I buy every color that comes out, I didn't think I would like the tourquiose one that came out last summer but it's perfect layered over a darker one. I'm gushing! 
I like the lipsticks too but they discontinued my fav colors. Boy is the closest but not close enough.


----------



## grispoivre

May 23rd is Mascara Madness. Buy 2 get 1 free. Base counts as well.


----------



## MissChiara

Anyone tested the new spf 50 cc cream? I'm waiting for the release here in Italy, I loved the older version with spf 30 but was only one colour available here. Now there will be 4 coulors and higher spf! Can't wait, too curious!


----------



## stefanie321

if you can only choose one:

Their loose setting powder is an HG item for me and looks fab on a vanity! It's my favorite powder for applying to my t-zone over liquid foundation. 

My second choice would be the new limited edition bronzer/illuminating powder. It's such a beautiful design. I just ordered mine from Chanel.com and can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Sweet Fire

From the Summer collection I got the Blue & red polishes, and the purple & rose gold stylo. The bronzer design is very pretty but it did not work with my skin tone, plus I'm loving my Gucci bronzer anyway.


----------



## EllaDawn

. My first Chanel purchase was at the age of 14,im now 50,and thst was a fragrance..Later on I purchased a tube of lipstick and a Chanel Powder Compact...and that would be my suggestion..it just males hoy feel.so feminine to pull out your compact and touch up your lipstick!


----------



## aa12

has anyone tried the new bronzer/highlighter? Is it more of a bronzer or highlighter? Did you find it worth it or is there better, trying not to get caught up in the hype for the limited edition!


----------



## Sweet Fire

I would call it more of a highlighter, it looks great on the cheeks but for me it wasn't that great for me to buy.


----------



## Bentley1

aa12 said:


> has anyone tried the new bronzer/highlighter? Is it more of a bronzer or highlighter? Did you find it worth it or is there better, trying not to get caught up in the hype for the limited edition!




I ordered from NM without trying it on first and I'm not at all than happy with it, especially for $70. 
I'm light/light-medium skin tone (around MAC NC23) and it works as a light bronzer on me, there's no way I can see this being "illuminating or highlighting" on anyone with lighter skin tones. It actually doesn't have any illuminating properties at all, it's pretty much matte. As far as bronzing, it's really nothing special at all, IMO. It doesn't do much and the pigmentation is really light and has to built up to show some warmth to the face. It's basically a low quality bronzer for me. [emoji53]


----------



## aa12

Bentley1 said:


> I ordered from NM without trying it on first and I'm not at all than happy with it, especially for $70.
> I'm light/light-medium skin tone (around MAC NC23) and it works as a light bronzer on me, there's no way I can see this being "illuminating or highlighting" on anyone with lighter skin tones. It actually doesn't have any illuminating properties at all, it's pretty much matte. As far as bronzing, it's really nothing special at all, IMO. It doesn't do much and the pigmentation is really light and has to built up to show some warmth to the face. It's basically a low quality bronzer for me. [emoji53]



Thank you so much for letting me know, I was worried about this and I'm sorry it was a disappointment!


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyones le volumne mascara flakes off ?


----------



## Arlene619

uhpharm01 said:


> Does anyones le volumne mascara flakes off ?




I have it and it doesn't flake at all. Tbh it's no better than a drugstore mascara. The good thing I've noticed is it doesn't leave you with raccoon eyes at the end of the day.


----------



## uhpharm01

Arlene619 said:


> I have it and it doesn't flake at all. Tbh it's no better than a drugstore mascara. The good thing I've noticed is it doesn't leave you with raccoon eyes at the end of the day.


  I have oily skin so maybe that's why I have the flaking.


----------



## jen_sparro

uhpharm01 said:


> Does anyones le volumne mascara flakes off ?



I find it flakes off of my lower lashes... or if I've been wearing it for 8hrs+.


----------



## Arlene619

jen_sparro said:


> I find it flakes off of my lower lashes... or if I've been wearing it for 8hrs+.







uhpharm01 said:


> I have oily skin so maybe that's why I have the flaking.




You should try the waterproof version. It should help with that [emoji4]


----------



## uhpharm01

Arlene619 said:


> You should try the waterproof version. It should help with that [emoji4]



I tried that version already it's too dry


----------



## Iluvbags

grispoivre said:


> May 23rd is Mascara Madness. Buy 2 get 1 free. Base counts as well.



Is this for Nordstrom or another store?


----------



## Iluvbags

Has anyone tried the color Le Volume mascaras? This is my new fave formula and was curious if any color was worth a try.


----------



## grispoivre

Iluvbags said:


> Is this for Nordstrom or another store?



Yup Nordstrom!


----------



## stefanie321

uhpharm01 said:


> I tried that version already it's too dry


I just started using Diorshow Maximizer lash plumping serum underneath my le volume de Chanel in black a couple weeks ago. No flaking now, even after a hectic 12 hour day, whereas without I would sometimes get a little. If you have naturally full/long lashes this may give you a very dramatic false-eyelashes-look but for me it really compliments the Le Volume and gives me the perfect extra amount of length and volume. I definitely recommend the combination, although I didn't specifically choose it to solve that problem.


----------



## uhpharm01

stefanie321 said:


> I just started using Diorshow Maximizer lash plumping serum underneath my le volume de Chanel in black a couple weeks ago. No flaking now, even after a hectic 12 hour day, whereas without I would sometimes get a little. If you have naturally full/long lashes this may give you a very dramatic false-eyelashes-look but for me it really compliments the Le Volume and gives me the perfect extra amount of length and volume. I definitely recommend the combination, although I didn't specifically choose it to solve that problem.



I'll try it


----------



## DrFancyFashion

Iluvbags said:


> Is this for Nordstrom or another store?


It's for Nordstrom!!


----------



## DrFancyFashion

has anyone tried the chanel moisturizer or intense brightening foam cleanser?


----------



## tearex

The new striped healthy glow powder arrived today (I got No. 2). Not sure if keeping yet.



DrFancyFashion said:


> has anyone tried the chanel moisturizer or intense brightening foam cleanser?



Which moisturizer are you thinking about?


----------



## jen_sparro

DrFancyFashion said:


> has anyone tried the chanel moisturizer or intense brightening foam cleanser?



I haven't tried the cleanser. But I've tried the Chanel Hydra Beauty Gel Creme, personally I didn't like it- I broke out when using it and it wasn't moisturising enough for me. But both my sisters adore it and have no issues with it.


----------



## Valeriee

Does anybody know whether there is a big difference in shade between Chanel Universal Loose Powder 20 - Translucent 1 vs. 30 - Translucent 2?  I was matched with a shade 20; however, the compact version of the powder, which I've had for some time now is a 30, and I'm wondering whether to go back and exchange it.  If I want to exchange it, I can't open it, so I can't really experiment with it, and I can't get to the nearest Chanel counter until the following Saturday.


----------



## tearex

Valeriee said:


> Does anybody know whether there is a big difference in shade between Chanel Universal Loose Powder 20 - Translucent 1 vs. 30 - Translucent 2?  I was matched with a shade 20; however, the compact version of the powder, which I've had for some time now is a 30, and I'm wondering whether to go back and exchange it.  If I want to exchange it, I can't open it, so I can't really experiment with it, and I can't get to the nearest Chanel counter until the following Saturday.


It's not a super huge difference. I usually get matched to a B20 or B30 in the VLA depending on the time of the year. For the loose powder, I like using Translucent 2.

For the Les Beiges Healthy Glow powders, I like the match B20 gives since they tend to run slightly darker.


----------



## stefanie321

DrFancyFashion said:


> has anyone tried the chanel moisturizer or intense brightening foam cleanser?


For reference, I'm 31 with combination skin that leans oily most days, and was born and raised in the Florida sun so my skin isn't perfect. Sadly, I haven't had much luck with chanels moisturizers and have not tried the cleanser. I've tried the entire le lift line including all the different cremes and serum... It just wasn't anything special and for the 6 months I used the line I would still get occasional breakouts and dry patches. I liked the hydra beauty creme better but, again, it didn't do anything noticible for my skin and I'd still get occasional dry patches. I just got a deluxe sample/gift from Chanel last week in the mail that is their sublimage line (moisturizer, eye cream and serum) but I'm happy with my current routine and haven't wanted to try them... On the positive side their products smell pretty and the packing is attractive. In January I switched to la prairie caviar creme during day under makeup and cellular night repair creme in the PM. Used with SKII facial treatment essence, it is the only combo of products that has ever been amazing for my skin. I die a little inside when thinking about the cost we shell out for these skin creams but the best investment in my skin I've made thus far (and, if you couldn't tell, I'm a bit of a product junkie) is on la prairie. I use almost exclusively Chanel makeup and love their cosmetics line but cannot recommend any of the skincare products I've tried. At the end of the day though, all of us have differences in our skin types and different expectations in a product, so what I would suggest is to go to your local counter and get some samples to try before buying the full sizes. Good luck!


----------



## stefanie321

tearex said:


> The new striped healthy glow powder arrived today (I got No. 2). Not sure if keeping yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Which moisturizer are you thinking about?


I'm debating getting it in the darker shade to use as a bronzer. What do you like/not like about it? Did you try/get the one last year that had the 3 colors (for comparison purposes)? I still have an almost full one in both the dark and light shades from last year. Also, I just got the bronze illuminating powder so I'm not totally sure that I need another bronzing powder at the moment...


----------



## tearex

stefanie321 said:


> I'm debating getting it in the darker shade to use as a bronzer. What do you like/not like about it? Did you try/get the one last year that had the 3 colors (for comparison purposes)? I still have an almost full one in both the dark and light shades from last year. Also, I just got the bronze illuminating powder so I'm not totally sure that I need another bronzing powder at the moment...



I got the No. 2 thinking to use it as a very light bronzer, since initial pictures online show No.1 as being really light (as in highlighter powder light). Basically, I'm looking for something similar to the Guerlain Joli Teint Duo, since I can't stand the fragrance of the Duo. Now I'm looking at these powders again and No.2 looks really dark while No.1 looks perfect, especially with the bit of pink. 

I skipped the bronzer in the flower shape because I usually just prefer to not use bronzer. I didn't get the striped one last year - that one was released just before I really got into makeup.

I'm basically waiting for this to be released at my local counters so I can swatch both (or wait for some bloggers I follow to swatch and apply it). I usually don't like to swatch a product and then return it. I might up ending getting No. 1 as well and keeping both.


----------



## gillianna

The flower shaped bronzer looks nice.  I wonder if my daughter might like it.  I just ordered the liquid face bronzer and the cream one.  It has been years since I used a bronzer. Last thing I used was bobbi brown shimmer bricks.  I need to get some new things for summer.


----------



## libertygirl

Recent purchases - I keep going backwards and forwards about the nail colour. It's just a lot darker on the nails than I thought it would be!

The powder is beautiful but I still haven't worked up the courage to 'break it in'!!


----------



## Anna1

libertygirl said:


> Recent purchases - I keep going backwards and forwards about the nail colour. It's just a lot darker on the nails than I thought it would be!
> 
> 
> 
> The powder is beautiful but I still haven't worked up the courage to 'break it in'!!




Both the bronzer and the nail polish look fabulous! I keep looking at the bronzer but probably won't buy it. I have too many and I don't use them much..


----------



## Dany_37

I bought the Chanel Double Perfection Lumiere powder on Saturday.  Just tried it this morning and I don't know if I'm impressed.  The jury is still out!


----------



## tearex

stefanie321 said:


> I'm debating getting it in the darker shade to use as a bronzer. What do you like/not like about it? Did you try/get the one last year that had the 3 colors (for comparison purposes)? I still have an almost full one in both the dark and light shades from last year. Also, I just got the bronze illuminating powder so I'm not totally sure that I need another bronzing powder at the moment...


Just as an update, I bought the lighter one as well, but its still in transit to me. However, I was able to swatch both today at NM. No. 2 is definitely what I was seeking! No. 1 is more of a highlight for me I think.


----------



## Ebby

Has anyone seen the Chanel Blue notes collection, I had a sneak peek in Boots today and the SA advised me it's officially launching tomorrow so am planning on going back. It did look lovely, am liking the look of the eyeshadow in 'Swing' and also the nail polishes. There is an eyeliner as well however I don't think that is part of the collection in the UK?


----------



## RAINDANCE

Ebby said:


> Has anyone seen the Chanel Blue notes collection, I had a sneak peek in Boots today and the SA advised me it's officially launching tomorrow so am planning on going back. It did look lovely, am liking the look of the eyeshadow in 'Swing' and also the nail polishes. There is an eyeliner as well however I don't think that is part of the collection in the UK?


Hi there Ebby.
I got a call mid morning today from my local Chanel counter [at a John Lewis in the UK] to say the nails polishes were in and available for collection - I had both on order - so I assume the rest of the collection is available today. Certainly when I was in Selfridges on Oxford Street on Wednesday the SA also said Friday. Hope this helps. 
BTW John Lewis are doing a 10% competitors price match as well today and Blue Rythym seems to be both up on their website and included. I am holding off on the polish as I need to see them IRL as I was not blown away by the swatches when I saw them earlier this month.... and I also have my eye on a few lipsticks !


----------



## Ebby

RAINDANCE said:


> Hi there Ebby.
> I got a call mid morning today from my local Chanel counter [at a John Lewis in the UK] to say the nails polishes were in and available for collection - I had both on order - so I assume the rest of the collection is available today. Certainly when I was in Selfridges on Oxford Street on Wednesday the SA also said Friday. Hope this helps.
> BTW John Lewis are doing a 10% competitors price match as well today and Blue Rythym seems to be both up on their website and included. I am holding off on the polish as I need to see them IRL as I was not blown away by the swatches when I saw them earlier this month.... and I also have my eye on a few lipsticks !




Hi Raindance, this is brilliant - thank you. I'm looking on the site now! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## roundandround

libertygirl said:


> Recent purchases - I keep going backwards and forwards about the nail colour. It's just a lot darker on the nails than I thought it would be!
> 
> The powder is beautiful but I still haven't worked up the courage to 'break it in'!!




I got Lavanda and Mediterranee but I'm not liking this shade of blue,  returned it and got Terrana  I hope I like Teranna on my nails, didn't swatch it which I normally do when I buy nps lol


They didn't get Les Beiges collection yet, SA said on the 12th of June!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I went to visit my SA today and got these goodies!


----------



## Arlene619

Does anyone know if it's cheaper to purchase a bag in Hong Kong or in the States? TIA &#128522;


----------



## jen_sparro

Arlene619 said:


> Does anyone know if it's cheaper to purchase a bag in Hong Kong or in the States? TIA &#128522;



This is the wrong thread to ask, but to answer your question, HK is most definitely cheaper.


----------



## Arlene619

jen_sparro said:


> This is the wrong thread to ask, but to answer your question, HK is most definitely cheaper.



Sorry, ok Thanks


----------



## jen_sparro

My combined Summer and Les Beiges purchases. Should keep me going for a very long time


----------



## Iluvbags

Did anyone stock up during the Norstrom mascara sale?
I bought 3 Le Volume Mascaras. Can't wait try the waterproof one


----------



## luvprada

Yep I did


----------



## uhpharm01

jen_sparro said:


> My combined Summer and Les Beiges purchases. Should keep me going for a very long time


Nice haul congrats


----------



## Arlene619

Wonderful haul! I would love to see the nail polish swatches


----------



## HeelAddict

Chanel Rouge Coco lipstick in 434 Mademoiselle and Le Crayon Lèvres in 34 Natural.


----------



## tiffanygold

I am planning a shopping spree and I need some help planning my purchases.


Does anyone know where I can find a list of the Chanel Ombre Essentielle soft touch eyeshadows and which shades are permanently available?


----------



## jen_sparro

I would check the chanel.com website... they will list which ones are permanent and which are not


----------



## tiffanygold

jen_sparro said:


> I would check the chanel.com website... they will list which ones are permanent and which are not


 
The colors on the Chanel website are not appearing true to their actual color. Their ivory eyeshadow shows like a dingy yellow and it does not say which colors are matte or shimmer. Nordstrom's website also lists colors that do not appear on the Chanel website and vice versa.


----------



## MahamS

Hey guys!

I want views on the below powder by Chanel. 

Mat lumiere TEINT COMPACT POUDRE MAT ET LUMINEUX 

I have combo-oily skin and want something that takes care of excess oil yet not leave the skin looking patched or cakey.


----------



## Arlene619

jen_sparro said:


> I haven't tried the cleanser. But I've tried the Chanel Hydra Beauty Gel Creme, personally I didn't like it- I broke out when using it and it wasn't moisturising enough for me. But both my sisters adore it and have no issues with it.



+1 the same thing happened to me with that creme. The scent was very nice. I broke out pretty bad, what a waste of money &#128544;







DrFancyFashion said:


> has anyone tried the chanel moisturizer or intense brightening foam cleanser?


----------



## aa12

has anyone tried the new les beiges limited powders in no.1 and no.2? Thoughts/ Reviews?


----------



## Camellia Pearl

aa12 said:


> has anyone tried the new les beiges limited powders in no.1 and no.2? Thoughts/ Reviews?



I have no. 1 and it's gorgeous - I swirl both shades of the powder together and apply it with my kabuki brush to my cheeks, temples and nose, its a lovely finishing powder


----------



## Camellia Pearl

Anyone know why the Beige Rose shades of Vitalumiere Aqua have been discontinued in the UK? Im gutted


----------



## aa12

Thank you! Going to take a closer look at that one and see if the No.2 is any good!


----------



## Passau

Anyone brought the new quad in Tisse d'Automne?  It is just gorgeous!


----------



## 19flowers

Passau said:


> Anyone brought the new quad in Tisse d'Automne?  It is just gorgeous!




Where did you buy/see it?    I always love Chanel's fall colors!!


----------



## Miva

So I ventured to Bloomingdales yesterday and got this



Feels very similar to Charming, and I don't know if I should keep it ? Thoughts ..


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Miva said:


> So I ventured to Bloomingdales yesterday and got this
> View attachment 3069816
> 
> 
> Feels very similar to Charming, and I don't know if I should keep it ? Thoughts ..




So pretty!!


----------



## minami

Latest stuff from chanel beauty &#128149; 
Love the les beiges powder and kabuki plus cc cream...plus some of my essentials


----------



## justwatchin

19flowers said:


> Where did you buy/see it?    I always love Chanel's fall colors!!



I saw it on Color Me Loud blog. Not sure if I'm allowed to post a link to a blog but the colors are gorgeous! I need these colors!


----------



## Bentley1

19flowers said:


> Where did you buy/see it?    I always love Chanel's fall colors!!




They've been available at department stores for a few weeks. Try Nordstrom, NM, Macys. [emoji106]


----------



## 19flowers

Bentley1 said:


> They've been available at department stores for a few weeks. Try Nordstrom, NM, Macys. [emoji106]



thanks for the info -- I have seen them at Nordstrom since I posted a couple of weeks ago -- they are lovely - fall colors are the best!!


----------



## Bentley1

19flowers said:


> thanks for the info -- I have seen them at Nordstrom since I posted a couple of weeks ago -- they are lovely - fall colors are the best!!




Yay, glad you found them! Agree, fall collections/colors are my favorite as well! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Samantha S

Recent purchases


----------



## Samantha S

Love these colours


----------



## stefanie321

Miva said:


> So I ventured to Bloomingdales yesterday and got this
> View attachment 3069816
> 
> 
> Feels very similar to Charming, and I don't know if I should keep it ? Thoughts ..


Hmmm. It is very pretty but does look similar. TBH, I'd probably return. Have you made a decision yet? Have you seen the travel makeup palette (i think its exclusively at Nordstrom's)? I keep going back and forth on it but I really like the eyeshadow shadow shades it has. Its probably only a matter or time before I cave.  I just ordered a replacement for my le beige 40 and the new brow palette which I am expecting to arrive tomorrow. I've never been so excited for a brow product but I hear such great things about Chanels version and I am not totally in love with the Anastasia products I am currently using . Hopefully my expectations arent too high.


----------



## stefanie321

What do you guys think about this Nordstroms Chanel travel palette? Have you seen it in person or bought one? I am most curious about the quality of the shadows and lip products. Is this a purse-friendly size?


----------



## 19flowers

Samantha S said:


> Love these colours



I love these colors, too -- think I might have to buy this one!!


----------



## Deborah1986

Samantha S said:


> Love these colours




Stunning


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's my Chanel chance eau tendre 
In eau de toilette. I just love this fragrance.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's my Chanel chance eau tendre
> 
> In eau de toilette. I just love this fragrance.




Love it too!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it too!!!


Hi HeartMyMJs,

It wears like a perfume.


----------



## 19flowers

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's my Chanel chance eau tendre
> In eau de toilette. I just love this fragrance.



I love all the Chance fragrances -- I'm wearing the new eau Vive this summer, but eau Tendre is my very, very favorite -- I'll go back to it in the fall/winter - it's soooo nice!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi HeartMyMJs,
> 
> 
> 
> It wears like a perfume.




Yes it does!! [emoji106]&#127995; I have this and Eau Fraiche.[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## uhpharm01

HeartMyMJs said:


> Yes it does!! [emoji106]&#127995; I have this and Eau Fraiche.[emoji173]&#65039;



I'm going to have to checkout Eau Fraiche


----------



## Kyokei

Is anyone else a MAC NC15? If so, which Chanel foundation do you use? I went to a Chanel counter yesterday and they couldn't find a match for me. It's a shame since I loved the texture and coverage of Vitalumiere Aqua.

They found something that worked in another foundation but it made my skin look really dry. Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Livia1

Kyokei said:


> Is anyone else a MAC NC15? If so, which Chanel foundation do you use? I went to a Chanel counter yesterday and they couldn't find a match for me. It's a shame since I loved the texture and coverage of Vitalumiere Aqua.
> 
> They found something that worked in another foundation but it made my skin look really dry. Thanks to anyone who can help.




I am NW15 (neutral tone, actually) and there are no Chanel liquid foundations that are light enough for me.
However, the Chanel Mat Lumiere Powder Foundation in #10 Lumiere is a good match though I do wish it was a tad lighter in the winter.
Giorgio Armani Silk Luminous Foundation #2 is a good match for me


----------



## Kyokei

Livia1 said:


> I am NW15 (neutral tone, actually) and there are no Chanel liquid foundations that are light enough for me.
> However, the Chanel Mat Lumiere Powder Foundation in #10 Lumiere is a good match though I do wish it was a tad lighter in the winter.
> Giorgio Armani Silk Luminous Foundation #2 is a good match for me



The last Armani foundation I tried made my dry skin look even drier, but I haven't tried the Silk Luminous... If it's a good match for pale skintones maybe I'll try it.

I wish Chanel made lighter colors because their formula works amazing on my skin and feels great.


----------



## Bentley1

My picks from the new Blue Notes collection! Fortissimo NP is my favorite product, followed by the sparkling blue mascara topper. I put it just on the tips of my lashes and it's gives the most subtle twinkle, i just love it! All 3 of these are LE, in case anyone is interested! 
Few pics from my IG [emoji4]


----------



## LawQT1908

Bentley1 said:


> My picks from the new Blue Notes collection! Fortissimo NP is my favorite product, followed by the sparkling blue mascara topper. I put it just on the tips of my lashes and it's gives the most subtle twinkle, i just love it! All 3 of these are LE, in case anyone is interested!
> Few pics from my IG [emoji4]
> View attachment 3106838
> 
> View attachment 3106839




Beautiful!! Thanks for sharing. What is your Instagram? [emoji4]


----------



## Bentley1

LawQT1908 said:


> Beautiful!! Thanks for sharing. What is your Instagram? [emoji4]




Thank you so much! 

My IG is Instagram.com/glammerina 

What about you? [emoji3]


----------



## LawQT1908

Bentley1 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> My IG is Instagram.com/glammerina
> 
> What about you? [emoji3]




Thanks. I will follow you & also order that gorgeous blue nail polish! [emoji140]&#127996;
My Instagram is GoldenChild_1908 but it's a fairly new account & I only have like 4 or 5 posts. [emoji4]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bentley1 said:


> My picks from the new Blue Notes collection! Fortissimo NP is my favorite product, followed by the sparkling blue mascara topper. I put it just on the tips of my lashes and it's gives the most subtle twinkle, i just love it! All 3 of these are LE, in case anyone is interested!
> Few pics from my IG [emoji4]
> View attachment 3106838
> 
> View attachment 3106839


 
So pretty!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bentley1 said:


> My picks from the new Blue Notes collection! Fortissimo NP is my favorite product, followed by the sparkling blue mascara topper. I put it just on the tips of my lashes and it's gives the most subtle twinkle, i just love it! All 3 of these are LE, in case anyone is interested!
> Few pics from my IG [emoji4]
> View attachment 3106838
> 
> View attachment 3106839



I have to get that fingernail polish!! Its gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bentley1

LawQT1908 said:


> Thanks. I will follow you & also order that gorgeous blue nail polish! [emoji140]&#127996;
> My Instagram is GoldenChild_1908 but it's a fairly new account & I only have like 4 or 5 posts. [emoji4]




Great, thanks! Following you as well. [emoji3]
You're going to love the NP! 


HeartMyMJs said:


> So pretty!!!



Thanks! [emoji170]



MrsTGreen said:


> I have to get that fingernail polish!! Its gorgeous!!!




Thank you! I would highly recommend this shade, it's so beautiful! [emoji177]


----------



## Love Of My Life

I also love the blue... great shade for that in between time..


----------



## Kyokei

After checking back on it many times, I finally bought Coromandel by Chanel. Even though it's EDT (which is why I was hesitant to buy in the first place), it wears like a EDP. Highly recommended.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Adding this to my collection.  Alezane was out of stock!  So far loving the fall colors!!  My SA is so sweet with samples!


----------



## Deborah1986

Bentley1 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> My IG is Instagram.com/glammerina
> 
> What about you? [emoji3]



Beautiful make-up collection love your ig !


----------



## Bentley1

Deborah1986 said:


> Beautiful make-up collection love your ig !




You're so sweet, thank you so much!!! [emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## provence_rose

I went into town yesterday looking for the Rose Tendre glossimer. Sadly they had sold out. I didn't come home empty handed though. This is my first Chanel purchase. I purchase a glossimer in the shade Mica.


----------



## Juliemvis

My recent Chanel purchases 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And also my first Gucci lipstick


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

Has anyone else bought the new 2 In 1 foundation brush? Am I the only who HATES it and feels like it's dragging on skin without distributing product. I have every other Chanel brush and love them all, but I can't make this one work.


----------



## aa12

BagsAreMyBabies said:


> Has anyone else bought the new 2 In 1 foundation brush? Am I the only who HATES it and feels like it's dragging on skin without distributing product. I have every other Chanel brush and love them all, but I can't make this one work.



I just saw this brush online and actually read a fantastic review from a beauty blogger, but I'm glad to hear that! It looked a little too dense for foundation?


----------



## jen_sparro

BagsAreMyBabies said:


> Has anyone else bought the new 2 In 1 foundation brush? Am I the only who HATES it and feels like it's dragging on skin without distributing product. I have every other Chanel brush and love them all, but I can't make this one work.



Oh no! I have been dreaming of this brush since the mini version came out last(?) christmas!!  I really want the full-size version. 
Are you using it with liquid or powder foundation?


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

jen_sparro said:


> Oh no! I have been dreaming of this brush since the mini version came out last(?) christmas!!  I really want the full-size version.
> Are you using it with liquid or powder foundation?




First I tried it with the Chanel CC cream. The SA told me to use small amounts of product (which I do anyway) and to move in circular motions. I tried and within seconds I was just like "Oh heck no!" It was taking forever and it really didn't seem to be disbursing the product. The next day I decided to experiment with my Nars powder foundation. I wet the brush a little, but that was a big fat no. Then, just out of curiosity, I decided to try with my bronzer to see if it would give me a more controlled and contoured look. Nope. Honestly, I don't know if it is just me or if it is better intended for a full liquid foundation, which I don't use. I was going to try it anyway just to see. I'll post after I try it that way.


----------



## 19flowers

Juliemvis said:


> My recent Chanel purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138515
> 
> And also my first Gucci lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138516



Tell me about the Vitalumiere loose powder foundation -- I don't think we have it here in the US but it sounds like something I would love --- there are some on ebay from sellers in Canada and Hong Kong --- is it sheer - light coverage -- or more?     thanks for any info you can provide!!


----------



## Livia1

Just bought the Chanel Infiniment Illuminating Powder. It's so pretty, haven't actually tried it yet :giggles:


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I have the one from a yr or so ago looks the same.  I bought new eyeliner pencils love, rhe the twists kind


----------



## miss miniskirt

I bought the mouse confort for me it's unusable leaves skin super tight & dry do not recommend was sold it as an everyday cleanser but later told no it's a deep cleanser & is harsh...disappointed


----------



## miss miniskirt

BagsAreMyBabies said:


> First I tried it with the Chanel CC cream. The SA told me to use small amounts of product (which I do anyway) and to move in circular motions. I tried and within seconds I was just like "Oh heck no!" It was taking forever and it really didn't seem to be disbursing the product. The next day I decided to experiment with my Nars powder foundation. I wet the brush a little, but that was a big fat no. Then, just out of curiosity, I decided to try with my bronzer to see if it would give me a more controlled and contoured look. Nope. Honestly, I don't know if it is just me or if it is better intended for a full liquid foundation, which I don't use. I was going to try it anyway just to see. I'll post after I try it that way.




Good heads up I was about to buy this brush need to test it out first I love the liquid foundation one I have already but thought the 2 in 1 would be great for travel instead of bring both liquid foundation plus powder brushes! X


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

miss miniskirt said:


> Good heads up I was about to buy this brush need to test it out first I love the liquid foundation one I have already but thought the 2 in 1 would be great for travel instead of bring both liquid foundation plus powder brushes! X



I've been meaning to update. I decided to try with the Vitalumiere foundation that I have, but don't wear often. The brush seems to work much better with a fuller coverage foundation than it does with the CC cream. So, if you use a fuller coverage foundation other than CC cream, you should try it out. I agree with you - I liked the idea of ONE brush for traveling.


----------



## miss miniskirt

BagsAreMyBabies said:


> I've been meaning to update. I decided to try with the Vitalumiere foundation that I have, but don't wear often. The brush seems to work much better with a fuller coverage foundation than it does with the CC cream. So, if you use a fuller coverage foundation other than CC cream, you should try it out. I agree with you - I liked the idea of ONE brush for traveling.




I don't wear cc cream I found it to pale in colour & thick for me but I wear the le blanc base then the les beiges all in one healthy glow fluid then perfection lumiere ( i want the  perfection lumiere velvet in black bottle) then powder. I will def try the brush out do you use a kabuki brush for bronzer powder at the moment I use a Dior one as I like sparkle bronzer & I didn't think Chanel had one I've looked at the brown sparkle blush maybe il get that..joues contraste I mean! X


----------



## miss miniskirt

I've looked at the les beige stick bronzer & the soile pot are these any good girls??


----------



## Verinaamelia

smells so good & very long-lasting

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/p5mK64Z4j]
	
[/URL]


----------



## miss miniskirt




----------



## Sweet Fire

Vamp attitude IDO & Rouge Khol pencil.


----------



## miss miniskirt

New rouge noir eyeshadow Xmas one
Rouge allure red lipstick #38
Mask & water
Eye concentration
Plus samples


----------



## miss miniskirt

Samples sublimage do ppl use & is it worth it ??!$$ x


----------



## stefanie321

My 2015 LE Mini Brush Set arrived today. It was a little disappointing that they only included 5 brushes this year (no lip brush), but overall I am happy with the set. The picture shows a size comparison between the minis to a few of my regular sized Chanel Brushes (01 Powder, 04 Blush, and 20 blending & contour). They were smaller than I expected, but are very soft and the brush heads are all perfectly sized. My favorites are the contour brush and the eyeshadow blending brush. I think the size of the mini powder brush is more similar to a blush brush. The set comes with a mesh case that has a removable mirror and a small sleeve that holds all the brushes and can stand upright, all are embossed with pretty red Chanel logos. It'll be fun to travel with this lovely set but I definitely think I will use a couple of them at home too.


----------



## jen_sparro

My picks from the Holiday collection, still waiting on the eye quad to arrive (desperately want it!):


----------



## HeartMyMJs

jen_sparro said:


> My picks from the Holiday collection, still waiting on the eye quad to arrive (desperately want it!):


 
Lovely haul!!


----------



## Deborah1986

jen_sparro said:


> My picks from the Holiday collection, still waiting on the eye quad to arrive (desperately want it!):



Oooooh pretty jen ! Do you have a Swatch from the glitter nailpolish coat ?


----------



## miss miniskirt

Do you wear the lip gloss alone or over lipstick?? I bought one don't love it


----------



## Sweet Fire

miss miniskirt said:


> Do you wear the lip gloss alone or over lipstick?? I bought one don't love it


 
If you don't like it alone, layer it with a lipstick in the same color family.


----------



## jen_sparro

Deborah1986 said:


> Oooooh pretty jen ! Do you have a Swatch from the glitter nailpolish coat ?



Hi Deborah!!! *waves* Long time no see 
I don't have a swatch yet (at my parent's place today) but here is a link to a good swatch- 
http://jroxy13.blogspot.com.au/2015/10/chanel-in-18-rouge-noir-18-vamp-757.html#more



miss miniskirt said:


> Do you wear the lip gloss alone or over lipstick?? I bought one don't love it



I do both ways depending on how I feel. Which gloss is it that you don't like?


----------



## Deborah1986

Yeah finally i can buy something Tomorrow from the Christmas collection !!!!!!!


----------



## Izzybet

I have recently purchased the Perfection Luminaire B30 foundation and was wondering which is the best powder to go with it, I am prone to an oily t zone. 
There is only one store where I am and the SA is not very approachable or happy to answer any questions, so I will have to purchase online.
Thank you for any advice


----------



## Sweet Fire

Izzybet said:


> I have recently purchased the Perfection Luminaire B30 foundation and was wondering which is the best powder to go with it, I am prone to an oily t zone.
> There is only one store where I am and the SA is not very approachable or happy to answer any questions, so I will have to purchase online.
> Thank you for any advice


 
The loose powder in #3. Or you can go on Nordstrom website and do a live chat and a SA will help you and you're not obligated to buy.


----------



## Izzybet

Sweet Fire said:


> The loose powder in #3. Or you can go on Nordstrom website and do a live chat and a SA will help you and you're not obligated to buy.




Thank you, I will give that a try. I am in the UK so hopefully the live chat will work.


----------



## brianne1114

Finally purchased Crazy Fuchsia glossimer and Taboo nail polish. [emoji2]


----------



## Deborah1986

[emoji16][emoji320][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji319]


----------



## feedmycrave

Hi I always browse but I never write... thank you all for your input, it is very important when you have to choose carefully what you buy. I used to get everything that was limited edition, now I just have lots of make up that I rarely use and after a health scare it all seemed so wasteful. Chanel entrelacs has finally been released here and I can`t decide, Temptalia says it sucks yet Sabrina, beauty look book, says it is a must have. Has anyone tried it? Is it only good to look at???


----------



## Chanelpolish

Two coats of #665 Vibrato, paired with a white dress for an anniversary dinner..


----------



## jen_sparro

feedmycrave said:


> Hi I always browse but I never write... thank you all for your input, it is very important when you have to choose carefully what you buy. I used to get everything that was limited edition, now I just have lots of make up that I rarely use and after a health scare it all seemed so wasteful. Chanel entrelacs has finally been released here and I can`t decide, Temptalia says it sucks yet Sabrina, beauty look book, says it is a must have. Has anyone tried it? Is it only good to look at???



I personally find Temptalia quite biased against Chanel makeup. I tend to agree with Sabrina's assessments of Chanel and other brands.
I tested the Entrelacs palette when it was released and only turned it down as I found it similar to Chanel Charming (2012? holiday palette), which I own and love. I thought the shadows were nice and blendable, a little powdery. 

I think you should go with your gut, if you can test it, I think you should. If you like it, get it.


----------



## Deborah1986

New also in precious beige 661 also in the picture above


----------



## feedmycrave

jen_sparro said:


> I personally find Temptalia quite biased against Chanel makeup. I tend to agree with Sabrina's assessments of Chanel and other brands.
> I tested the Entrelacs palette when it was released and only turned it down as I found it similar to Chanel Charming (2012? holiday palette), which I own and love. I thought the shadows were nice and blendable, a little powdery.
> 
> I think you should go with your gut, if you can test it, I think you should. If you like it, get it.


 Thank you so much for replying! I also own Charming so I`ll skip Entrelacs, so happy because now I can get the Rouge Noir quad, Signe Particulier, if they still have it.


----------



## jen_sparro

feedmycrave said:


> Thank you so much for replying! I also own Charming so I`ll skip Entrelacs, so happy because now I can get the Rouge Noir quad, Signe Particulier, if they still have it.



You're welcome 
I bought the Signe Particulier quad too, it is stunning! I hope you get it.


----------



## sally.m

The highlighter from the new collection is beautiful


----------



## LawQT1908

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3179770
> 
> 
> Two coats of #665 Vibrato, paired with a white dress for an anniversary dinner..




Gorgeous! Happy anniversary! [emoji8][emoji177]


----------



## miss miniskirt

Has anyone ever received an gift on there birthday from Chanel recently they added my details in the beauty boutique & mentioned you get one for your birthday ....interesting I wonder if it's for VIP only id never heard of this!


----------



## HeelAddict

Chanel Christmas 2015 Signe Particulier eyeshadow quad, rouge noir khol pencil and rouge noir nail varnish. Definitely some of my favourite Chanel colours


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HeelAddict said:


> Chanel Christmas 2015 Signe Particulier eyeshadow quad, rouge noir khol pencil and rouge noir nail varnish. Definitely some of my favourite Chanel colours


 
Great colors!!


----------



## HeelAddict

HeartMyMJs said:


> Great colors!!



Yeah they really are. Can't wait to test them out


----------



## feedmycrave

I called several counters trying to find Signe Particulier quad and finally found one! Everyone kept telling me this is their best sold Chanel makeup collection ever. I come home and read Sabrina`s review... 
 I just want to thank Jen for rating the quad because I really feel the reviews on blogs can`t be trusted. Just because some people are makeup pros it doesn`t mean we all are, I really appreciate a quad that enhances my features and not turn my eyes into a dark mess. I`m not a pro so I really need something fool proof and that I can pull off during the day.
Now I just have to figure out how to use it without ruining the cc lol!


----------



## Deborah1986

HeelAddict said:


> Chanel Christmas 2015 Signe Particulier eyeshadow quad, rouge noir khol pencil and rouge noir nail varnish. Definitely some of my favourite Chanel colours



Pretty !  congrats


----------



## Juliemvis

Pre Christmas treats


----------



## Juliemvis

19flowers said:


> Tell me about the Vitalumiere loose powder foundation -- I don't think we have it here in the US but it sounds like something I would love --- there are some on ebay from sellers in Canada and Hong Kong --- is it sheer - light coverage -- or more?     thanks for any info you can provide!!




Sorry only just seen this [emoji2] yes it's a light cover but very even , I have red veins  and it covers well ,


----------



## Deborah1986

Juliemvis said:


> Pre Christmas treats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187275



Very Nice !


----------



## Sweet Fire

I wore the Rouge Noir mascara and loved it way more than I thought I would, so I bought another one.


----------



## miss miniskirt

Can you tell it's not black when it's on?


----------



## Deborah1986

I saw the spring collection on ig i love it ! Can't wait


----------



## Arlene619

Nothing major, I'll reveal this little cutie when I get home


----------



## miss miniskirt

Eyeshadow melody
Lipsticks
152 rouge coco
96 rouge allure 
46 rouge allure velvet 
Number 5 Xmas sample 
Samples


----------



## **Ann**

miss miniskirt said:


> View attachment 3193085
> 
> Eyeshadow melody
> Lipsticks
> 152 rouge coco
> 96 rouge allure
> 46 rouge allure velvet
> Number 5 Xmas sample
> Samples




Lovely! Where did they package it so nicely for you?


----------



## miss miniskirt

[ QUOTE=**Ann**;29469942]Lovely! Where did they package it so nicely for you?[/QUOTE]

I'm in Australia but all department stores & beauty boutiques have it & are doing it now but I think you need to say it's Xmas gift for them to do it.. X


----------



## Deborah1986

miss miniskirt said:


> View attachment 3193085
> 
> Eyeshadow melody
> Lipsticks
> 152 rouge coco
> 96 rouge allure
> 46 rouge allure velvet
> Number 5 Xmas sample
> Samples



Love it !!! Perfect


----------



## Chanelpolish

Two coats of #14 samba.

The camera is a bit off and makes my hands look a bit pink - they are super pale.


----------



## uhpharm01

miss miniskirt said:


> View attachment 3159705
> View attachment 3159706



Nice haul. How is the ultra kohl Le volume ?


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3194493
> 
> 
> Two coats of #14 samba.
> 
> The camera is a bit off and makes my hands look a bit pink - they are super pale.



Very pretty


----------



## Chanelpolish

Finally mine! Le top coat lamé rouge noir!


----------



## miss miniskirt

I can't get the rouge noir eyeliner or mascara in Aus sold out grrrr


----------



## Chanelpolish

Two coats of Le top coat lamé rouge noir over two coats of #18 Rouge Noir.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sweet Fire said:


> I wore the Rouge Noir mascara and loved it way more than I thought I would, so I bought another one.



Ideleted post


----------



## uhpharm01

miss miniskirt said:


> I can't get the rouge noir eyeliner or mascara in Aus sold out grrrr



deleted post


----------



## uhpharm01

I just order the  Le Volume Ultra Noir Mascara today. Yayy!! I can't.


----------



## miss miniskirt

uhpharm01 said:


> deleted post




Hey I got the black not the rouge noir colour !


----------



## uhpharm01

miss miniskirt said:


> Hey I got the black not the rouge noir colour !



Okay. How to you like the black ultra noir Le volume ?


----------



## miss miniskirt

uhpharm01 said:


> Okay. How to you like the black ultra noir Le volume ?




Yes it's very good I usually use Dior mascara it's comparable  x


----------



## uhpharm01

miss miniskirt said:


> Yes it's very good I usually use Dior mascara it's comparable  x



Dior show ?!


----------



## miss miniskirt

uhpharm01 said:


> Dior reformulated mascara ?




Atm I have Dior show catwalk non waterproof black Dior extase the gold one in black non waterproof & the over curl one in black non waterproof plus I have the lash maximizer primer.. I have always used only Dior mascara.
I'm just trying the Chanel one atm 1st time I think it's equally as good as my Dior ones


----------



## uhpharm01

miss miniskirt said:


> Atm I have Dior show catwalk non waterproof black Dior extase the gold one in black non waterproof & the over curl one in black non waterproof plus I have the lash maximizer primer.. I have always used only Dior mascara.
> I'm just trying the Chanel one atm 1st time I think it's equally as good as my Dior ones



Okay thank. I'll check out the door mascara


----------



## uhpharm01

I just got the Le volume ultra noir de Chanel.


----------



## jukilove

Has anyone tried the travel palette? I really didn't like the Les Beige powder (in it's individual compact) but I wonder if I had a defected one because the waxy surface was really thick and I couldn't pick up product with any brushes until I scrubbed the surface. 
TLDR, is the Les Beige in the travel palette good? Or same as the individual Les Beige compact?


----------



## miss miniskirt

h





jukilove said:


> Has anyone tried the travel palette? I really didn't like the Les Beige powder (in it's individual compact) but I wonder if I had a defected one because the waxy surface was really thick and I couldn't pick up product with any brushes until I scrubbed the surface.
> TLDR, is the Les Beige in the travel palette good? Or same as the individual Les Beige compact?




That doesn't sound normal at all :/


----------



## stefanie321

jukilove said:


> Has anyone tried the travel palette? I really didn't like the Les Beige powder (in it's individual compact) but I wonder if I had a defected one because the waxy surface was really thick and I couldn't pick up product with any brushes until I scrubbed the surface.
> TLDR, is the Les Beige in the travel palette good? Or same as the individual Les Beige compact?



I use le beige 40 in summer as a light bronzer and haven't have any issue with picking up product. I'm on my second compact of 40 and have also purchased last year's 3 color limited edition in both the light and dark shades. I think you probably just got a bad one. 

I also have the travel palette and the powder seems to pick up easily and is smooth and silky. I took some pictures for you with and without flash of the amount of product picked up by lightly rubbing my finger over the powder a couple times and also using the included brush. Hope that helps!


----------



## stefanie321

Sorry, couldn't upload all pictures together.


----------



## stefanie321

Le beige in travel palette using included brush (with flash)


----------



## stefanie321

Last one.


----------



## jukilove

stefanie321 said:


> I use le beige 40 in summer as a light bronzer and haven't have any issue with picking up product. I'm on my second compact of 40 and have also purchased last year's 3 color limited edition in both the light and dark shades. I think you probably just got a bad one.
> 
> I also have the travel palette and the powder seems to pick up easily and is smooth and silky. I took some pictures for you with and without flash of the amount of product picked up by lightly rubbing my finger over the powder a couple times and also using the included brush. Hope that helps!



Thank you for the pictures!! I was in denial about having a defected one and I just kept giving it another try. Really sad because I wanted to love the product! Eventually I did hit pan but I'm struggling to finish it. I also thought that the brush that came with it was rubbish, but now I see that your travel brush picks up product so easily, so I was just unlucky. 
Now to decide whether I want to get my bf who's visiting the states to get the travel palette for me. They don't sell it in Canada :\


----------



## jukilove

Even though neither store I visited had the travel palette, one of the stores did have 10% off. I couldn't go home empty handed ofc, Chanel never goes on sale!
Tisse rivoli quad, and Cc cream and mascara samples, and I talked the SA into giving me some puffs for my les beige compact, but really I just wanted one because it's cute.


----------



## dreamearth

I wish I had gotten that CC cream sample instead of ordering one at the store last month.  They didn't have the shade I needed in stock.  I just received it today.   When I bought it, they said it would arrive by the end of the week and it would be sign on delivery.  I thought that would be fine, because someone would be home then to accept the package.  It turned out being late, and arrived the next week when no one was home.  I tried to sign for the package online once I got the UPS "sorry we missed you" slip, but since they spelled my name wrong on the shipping address, UPS was unable to allow me to divert the shipment or sign online.  No one would be home the next 2 days either.  When I contacted the Chanel store, the manager was very rude and aloof, said nothing can be helped and this is just how things are done.  
Eventually it got shipped back to the store, when they called me to re-charge my card to send it again.  I gave them a business address where someone would be able to accept the package for me.  Finally the store replied to say they shipped the package overnight at no extra charge.  It was the day before Thanksgiving, and of course the business would be closed for the next few days.  Sheer Brilliance.  I asked them for a tracking number on several occasions, but each time they insisted they had no tracking numbers.  On the final time I asked, they admitted they get the tracking numbers, but aren't allowed to give them to the customers.  Does anyone know why this is?  Is there any sane reason to do this?
The business told me the package still hadn't arrived a week later, and so I called the store to see if it had been shipped back to them.  They told me it had been signed for  a week earlier at the business address, and who signed for it.  Now that I had a name, I was able to track down the tattered package which had been misplaced in a mail-lock up.
The last disappointment was there were absolutely no samples in the package.

Is that commonplace for orders placed in person in a store?  Not even a department store, but a full Chanel boutique?  I'd like to hear someone else's opinion.  I've spent HOURS dealing with UPS and various staff at that Chanel store on this problem, and I've never been more frustrated shopping.  I can't believe how disappointed in Chanel I've become.


----------



## Vling13

(Second purseforum post, ever!) Tagging along with the Dior mascara discussion; i absolutely adore Dior overcurl, i have it in waterproof and non waterproof, both are amazing, highly recommended! As for Chanel purchases, I recently purchased two nail polishes: 595 Rouge Moire which i absolutely adore! One coat is enough and looks like christmas on my fingers and two coats is vampy and delicious! Also purchased Exception, a brown-red, havent tried that out yet but will update when I can. Also purchased the Lower the Shades set - cosmetics case, mascara, eyeliner, and eyeshadow quad (tisse rivoli). Haven't tried anything out yet but looking forward to it! I've never been a "beauty" girl, just recently as of two weeks ago getting in this action. If anyone wants pictures please let me know, happy to oblige!


----------



## miss miniskirt




----------



## Chanelpolish




----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3211320


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanelpolish said:


> View attachment 3211320


----------



## Bethc

My goodies from the new Spring collection [emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bethc said:


> My goodies from the new Spring collection [emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3213618




Lovely!!


----------



## jen_sparro

Bethc said:


> My goodies from the new Spring collection [emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3213618



It's out already?!!?! 
So envious! Enjoy all those beautiful purchases!!!


----------



## miss miniskirt

Christmas treat


----------



## miss miniskirt




----------



## DahliaRose

Hi everyone 
I'm new.to this forum, so not so familiar with it yet. 
I really need help to see if two Chanel lipsticks are real or fake. One rouge hydrabase and one aqualumiere. If I post descriptions and a few pictures, will any of you maybe be able to help me?


----------



## Deborah1986

Bethc said:


> My goodies from the new Spring collection [emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3213618



Beautiful


----------



## sally.m

Bethc said:


> My goodies from the new Spring collection [emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3213618



Beautiful! Im hoping to get the pink coco shine and the blush. We are usually behind in the UK


----------



## uhpharm01

miss miniskirt said:


> View attachment 3222689



Very nice congrats


----------



## miss miniskirt

Plum mascara not too noticeable on dark lashes which is nice 
Rouge noir lip liner
Amber eyeliner 
New pink lipstick/lipgloss great staying power nude natural colour not pink on


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

miss miniskirt said:


> View attachment 3222686
> 
> Christmas treat



I love this color. Such a true, classic red.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

miss miniskirt said:


> View attachment 3240410
> 
> 
> Plum mascara not too noticeable on dark lashes which is nice
> Rouge noir lip liner
> Amber eyeliner
> New pink lipstick/lipgloss great staying power nude natural colour not pink on


 
Great haul!  What is the color of the lipstick/lipgloss?  Looking for a nude color.  Thanks!!


----------



## miss miniskirt

HeartMyMJs said:


> Great haul!  What is the color of the lipstick/lipgloss?  Looking for a nude color.  Thanks!!




Darling pink looks dusty pink goes on nude


----------



## HeartMyMJs

miss miniskirt said:


> Darling pink looks dusty pink goes on nude


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## papertiger

Bethc said:


> My goodies from the new Spring collection [emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3213618



However did you get it so early? Respect 

My SA only received the Sunkiss Ribbon today and won't sell to me 'till Friday. Obviously I can't wait


----------



## basstaiji

re's a new shadow duo


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I just went in for a new tube of mascara, lol!


----------



## miss miniskirt

GirlieShoppe said:


> View attachment 3256369
> 
> View attachment 3256370
> 
> View attachment 3256371
> 
> View attachment 3256372
> 
> 
> I just went in for a new tube of mascara, lol!




What colours are the shadows?! Awesome colours x


----------



## GirlieShoppe

miss miniskirt said:


> What colours are the shadows?! Awesome colours x




New Moon & Illusoire - they are beyond gorgeous!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

GirlieShoppe said:


> View attachment 3256369
> 
> View attachment 3256370
> 
> View attachment 3256371
> 
> View attachment 3256372
> 
> 
> I just went in for a new tube of mascara, lol!




Great stuff!!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

HeartMyMJs said:


> Great stuff!!!  Thanks for sharing!!


 
Thanks for looking! I hadn't done any major makeup shopping since before Christmas so I was long overdue for a haul!


----------



## papertiger

GirlieShoppe said:


> View attachment 3256369
> 
> View attachment 3256370
> 
> View attachment 3256371
> 
> View attachment 3256372
> 
> 
> I just went in for a new tube of mascara, lol!


----------



## papertiger

Joining the Ribbon revolution 







Decided to get a 'spare' Infiniment Illuminating Powder too, now stocks are running low everywhere and I'm wearing it practically everyday,  that stuff


----------



## kajsabet

This is my first Chanel purchase ever but hopefully not my last haha. 

The only item within my budget right now


----------



## GirlieShoppe

kajsabet said:


> This is my first Chanel purchase ever but hopefully not my last haha.
> 
> The only item within my budget right now
> View attachment 3265226


 
Great shade - enjoy!!


----------



## kajsabet

GirlieShoppe said:


> Great shade - enjoy!!




Love the color, but not the formula


----------



## jukilove

Big skincare overhaul!


----------



## kajsabet

jukilove said:


> Big skincare overhaul!




Would love some review of those later


----------



## EmmaD

My daily essentials 

All my skincare and make-up are from Chanel, with the exception of touche éclat from YSL, which matches my tone better dan Chanel's éclat lumière and an eyeshadow palet from Dior. 
I have weird skin with make-up, I have normal skin, but with almost every product I get dry skin when applied, except with Chanel, so I happily stick with it.

See pictures below.
All such wonderful products! Especially the skincare is very valuable to me. 

#1 the manicure
Le vernis 625 secret
Le vernis 167 ballerina
La base
Le top coat
Le dissolvant douceur

#2 skincare
Hydra Beauty gel crème
Hydra Beauty Micro serum 
soon to purchase - Le lift eye cream
Mousse douceur
Démaquillant Yeux intense
Hydra Beauty lip care

#3 make up
Vitalumière aqua liquid
Vitalumière aqua compact
Vitalumière loose powder with mini kabuki brush
Les beiges face powder (I have 2 shades, one for healthy glow, one as subtle bronzer)
Les beiges blush stick n°21
Inimitable intense mascara
Kabuki brush
foundation brush n°6
eyeshadow brush n°19 (will buy n° 15 also)


----------



## Mila23

I'm thinking about getting my first Chanel make-up. I've been really into lipstick lately. Any tips on the best colors/formulas?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

EmmaD said:


> My daily essentials
> 
> All my skincare and make-up are from Chanel, with the exception of touche éclat from YSL, which matches my tone better dan Chanel's éclat lumière and an eyeshadow palet from Dior.
> I have weird skin with make-up, I have normal skin, but with almost every product I get dry skin when applied, except with Chanel, so I happily stick with it.
> 
> See pictures below.
> All such wonderful products! Especially the skincare is very valuable to me.
> 
> #1 the manicure
> Le vernis 625 secret
> Le vernis 167 ballerina
> La base
> Le top coat
> Le dissolvant douceur
> 
> #2 skincare
> Hydra Beauty gel crème
> Hydra Beauty Micro serum
> soon to purchase - Le lift eye cream
> Mousse douceur
> Démaquillant Yeux intense
> Hydra Beauty lip care
> 
> #3 make up
> Vitalumière aqua liquid
> Vitalumière aqua compact
> Vitalumière loose powder with mini kabuki brush
> Les beiges face powder (I have 2 shades, one for healthy glow, one as subtle bronzer)
> Les beiges blush stick n°21
> Inimitable intense mascara
> Kabuki brush
> foundation brush n°6
> eyeshadow brush n°19 (will buy n° 15 also)




Great stuff!!!


----------



## EmmaD

HeartMyMJs said:


> Great stuff!!!



Thank you. 
Nothing very exciting or flashy, but I love every single product I use and I use them all up, so that makes it all ok to spend all that money.


----------



## tinkerella

Hi all  have lurked around this thread for ages. Finally have my first Chanel piece - the joues contraste poudre blush in 86, discretion. 

It's a beautiful baby soft pink with some iridescent shimmer. Really beautiful and natural.


----------



## EmmaD

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3291079
> 
> Hi all  have lurked around this thread for ages. Finally have my first Chanel piece - the joues contraste poudre blush in 86, discretion.
> 
> It's a beautiful baby soft pink with some iridescent shimmer. Really beautiful and natural.



Congratulations on your first piece! Chanel's joues contraste is indeed a very beautiful and wonderful product.
Be aware though, Chanel is highly addictive.  I've been using it for years and it still feels special.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Has anyone tried the new Les Beiges creams? According to a sales assistant at my local Chanel counter this range has been expanded, reformulated and repackaged. I am very sensitive to silicones, so I am curious if anyone with similar sensitivity has any success stories to share.


----------



## Mila23

Mila23 said:


> I'm thinking about getting my first Chanel make-up. I've been really into lipstick lately. Any tips on the best colors/formulas?



Really happy with my new Chanel lipstick (velvet in l'amoureuse) and the compact mirror . Did need to go to another store to get the compact cause apparently it's limited edition.


----------



## jukilove

Has anyone gone to a Chanel beauty event in their city? Watch my walk through of the Toronto pop up shop on my YouTube channel! https://youtu.be/eAoL9ow9QT0 I'll reveal what I got this weekend, I left it at work!


----------



## Laura_allyson

I looove the new coco stylo lipstick!


----------



## jukilove

Finally I have some time to show everyone what I got at the Toronto Chanel event.

Le Vernis in Particuliere

Rouge Coco Stylo in 212 Recit- the only thing I can think of right now that I don't like is that it is not retractable, if you twist it up, it's not going back down. 

And I open them on my YouTube: https://youtu.be/opT13sQ-tSc


----------



## Sweet Fire

Laura_allyson said:


> I looove the new coco stylo lipstick!


 
I bought Roman and love it!


----------



## RaspberryJam

Updating my repertoire for spring/summer...


----------



## anis azmi

Laura_allyson said:


> I looove the new coco stylo lipstick!


me too! initially i just bought 2 colors, histoire and article. and now i am planning to buy more colors. it's longlasting and hydrating.love it!


----------



## Lovelee8

Is anyone planning on getting anything from the Chanel Summer 2016 collection? This is actually the first collection in a while that I'm excited about. I'm thinking about getting the lip gloss called Tanami or Rogue Desert (are these a new formula?) and I am very intrigued with the eye shadow palette. Just curious what everyone else is thinking.


----------



## nicci404

RaspberryJam said:


> Updating my repertoire for spring/summer...


I love this! Looks so natural and just the right amount of glow.


----------



## meg_in_blue

Does anyone have the Chanel travel palette?  Is it worth it as a daily touch-up palette?  Thanks.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone here have. The body cream?  It's about 82 dollars. Is it worth the money ? Thanks


----------



## Arlene619

I bought the Chanel hydra beauty cream, I loved the scent and it made my face feel so soft and smooth, but then I started breaking out. Such a waste of money for me, fortunately my husband doesn't mind using it &#128514;


----------



## miss miniskirt

Arlene619 said:


> I bought the Chanel hydra beauty cream, I loved the scent and it made my face feel so soft and smooth, but then I started breaking out. Such a waste of money for me, fortunately my husband doesn't mind using it &#128514;



No please return it even for an exchange I've had this happen & alway ask for a sample to try product at home for a few days always need to try it more then instore or at counter! I've had same thing happen to me they can sometimes be hesitant but just be persistent it's all to expensive to just be disappointed seriously swap it have you got the box still just take it in xx


----------



## miss miniskirt

New hair mist 
New gold nail polish 
Plus samples of la solution 10 & the new hydra beauty eye serum cream  
Mothersday grey ribbon


----------



## jukilove

Picked up the Hydra beauty serum and got the cutie gift with purchase!
See  everything on YouTube https://youtu.be/dXvJKjPbnjE


----------



## uhpharm01

Arlene619 said:


> I bought the Chanel hydra beauty cream, I loved the scent and it made my face feel so soft and smooth, but then I started breaking out. Such a waste of money for me, fortunately my husband doesn't mind using it &#128514;


Thanks. I'll stay away from
That one.


----------



## miss miniskirt

They don't do gift with purchase for chanel in Aus only Dior does it here  that I'm aware of


----------



## jukilove

miss miniskirt said:


> They don't do gift with purchase for chanel in Aus only Dior does it here  that I'm aware of



That's what I thought too (about Canada). Then I built a really good relationship with my Chanel SA and she notifies me when there is an event. Otherwise, they are quite secretive about gifts! 
Also, different locations will have different gifts, it's hard to collect them all!


----------



## Havanese 28

anis azmi said:


> me too! initially i just bought 2 colors, histoire and article. and now i am planning to buy more colors. it's longlasting and hydrating.love it!


I love the formula and the concept, but none of the colors suit me.  I'm hoping more shades,Warm shades, will be added.


----------



## Havanese 28

I recently purchased Chanel Beige as my Spring/ Summer fragrance and it is absolutely beautiful!  It's everything I hoped it would be.  My go- to Chanel fragrances sure Allure and Coco.  Beige is a nice change, while still feeling like " me".


----------



## Lovelee8

Made some purchases from the new summer collection: Aqua Glossimer in Tanami and the Stylo Yeux in Sable. Plus samples.


----------



## jukilove

In case anyone is looking for a lipstick the colour of the classic flap lining. https://www.instagram.com/p/BFoQUdrAl3v/


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

I recently picked up the Hydra Beauty Micro serum and its amazing, it has made such a difference to my skin and when I don't use it for a day or two I can see the difference in my skin.

I also got the Perfection Lumière foundation a while ago, I won it on eBay, the colour is slightly too dark for me so I use it in summer when I am tanned, but from the few times I've tried it, I love it. It looks beautiful on, and lasts really well. Expensive for foundation but totally worth it.


----------



## miss miniskirt

New bronzer & samples X


----------



## nyluvbags

got this beauty today, perfect for my medium flap[emoji257][emoji873]


----------



## nyluvbags

perfect[emoji92]


----------



## 19flowers

nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 3398672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this beauty today, perfect for my medium flap[emoji257][emoji873]




so pretty - you should also post these pics in the Chanel bags thread -- they will get more views than here in the Makeup thread -- show off these beauties!!

here's the thread for bags and slg's...

http://forum.purseblog.com/forums/chanel.18/


----------



## beauty k addict

LE quad shadow + 536 emeraude np


----------



## Grande Latte

The new seasonal eyeshadow palette is divine. You can check out Youtube videos on different ways to apply it. Tres chic!


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

Hi ladies 

Is Chanel foundation drying? Newbie here.. I have sensitive skin but I wanted to try it and maybe the blushes and bronzers.


----------



## miss miniskirt

Nail polish remover & chance hair mist


----------



## jen_sparro

JessicaCorbyn said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Is Chanel foundation drying? Newbie here.. I have sensitive skin but I wanted to try it and maybe the blushes and bronzers.



I don't find them drying personally. However, they do have quite a high proportion of alcohol in the formula so that may irritate your skin if you're sensitive. 
Highly recommend the cream blushes and Chanel's powder blushes, they are all beautiful. Bronzers tend to run pretty warm/orange toned so depending on your skin tone they may not work for you.


----------



## miumiuaddict27

What's d best Chanel powder for frequent touch up?


----------



## uhpharm01

miss miniskirt said:


> New bronzer & samples X


How was the dimenions de chanel mascara sample? Was it has good as Le Volume Mascara


----------



## WisePanda

My absolute favourite lipstick in the whole world is the Chanel Rouge a Coco 109 Rouge Noir...it's a very dark blackened red...apparently it's discontinued and I'm desperate! There's. Similar shade in stock but it's waaaaay more purple toned and it's not as flattering on me...
Does anyone know of a dupe or where maybe I could get some backups of the 109?


----------



## WisePanda

Sorry, I meant the Rouge Allure 109...


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> How was the dimenions de chanel mascara sample? Was it has good as Le Volume Mascara


I'm not like this mascara. It's back to Le volume. That's a better option for me


----------



## Samantha S

Picked up my favourite products from Chanel. My all time favourite perfume the no 5 eau premier and new love for rouge coco Stylo.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Samantha S said:


> Picked up my favourite products from Chanel. My all time favourite perfume the no 5 eau premier and new love for rouge coco Stylo.



Great haul!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Has anyone tried this item
Before ?  It's the updated makeup remover .


----------



## miss miniskirt

K


uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3491610
> 
> Has anyone tried this item
> Before ?  It's the updated makeup remover .


just got a sample yet to try I think it is different as its for whole face not just eyes lips right? X


----------



## miss miniskirt

New Christmas collection pot eyeliner black with brush 
Sample new make up remover
Sample gardenia fragrance 
❤️


----------



## miss miniskirt

Eyeliner


----------



## uhpharm01

miss miniskirt said:


> New Christmas collection pot eyeliner black with brush
> Sample new make up remover
> Sample gardenia fragrance
> ❤️


Lucky you, you got the Gardina large sample.


----------



## uhpharm01

miss miniskirt said:


> K
> 
> just got a sample yet to try I think it is different as its for whole face not just eyes lips right? X



Yes, I think you are correct about that. 
Thanks for clearing that up.  I was in a hurry and I didn't fully read the label.


----------



## aa12

let us know what you think of the new eyeliner!


----------



## miss miniskirt

aa12 said:


> let us know what you think of the new eyeliner!



Have only used it once you don't need allot on the brush I think you also need to also buy an eyeliner brush as the one it comes with is to short handled to apply with ease!

Anyone going to there local beauty boutiques VIP night for Christmas?

Also does anyone have info on birthday gifts & Christmas gifts / appreciation attendance gifts for these occasions/ nights? Out of interest  what are others experiences


----------



## 19flowers

Anyone tried the new Sublilmage Le Teint foundation yet?     I ordered it from the website and have been using it for a few days.    Really like it so far - feels like it melts into my skin and looks so natural.   I like the brush too.


----------



## baghagg

19flowers said:


> Anyone tried the new Sublilmage Le Teint foundation yet?     I ordered it from the website and have been using it for a few days.    Really like it so far - feels like it melts into my skin and looks so natural.   I like the brush too.


Was wondering about this one. .  How is the coverage and how did you figure out which shade to purchase online?


----------



## 19flowers

baghagg said:


> Was wondering about this one. . How is the coverage and how did you figure out which shade to purchase online?



Coverage is light to medium and is buildable for a little more coverage ---  I ordered the same shade I use in other Chanel foundations and it was a great match.   I love the cream texture of this - so easy to apply!


----------



## baghagg

19flowers said:


> Coverage is light to medium and is buildable for a little more coverage ---  I ordered the same shade I use in other Chanel foundations and it was a great match.   I love the cream texture of this - so easy to apply!


Thank you 19flowers.  Do you find this foundation to be as described,  as a foundation plus treatment?


----------



## 19flowers

baghagg said:


> Thank you 19flowers. Do you find this foundation to be as described, as a foundation plus treatment?



It does feel so good on the skin, plus it has some of the same ingredients as the sublimage treatment line, so I think it would provide something more than just foundation -- it feels very cool and almost tingly when applying it.


----------



## bonjourErin

19flowers said:


> Anyone tried the new Sublilmage Le Teint foundation yet?     I ordered it from the website and have been using it for a few days.    Really like it so far - feels like it melts into my skin and looks so natural.   I like the brush too.



I'm super intrigued by this! But can't yet bite the bullet because I have too many foundations at the moment (TF, dior, vitalumiere Aqua, estee double wear light plus numerous cushions) and because of the price [emoji30] glad to hear it's working out for you! Must be super luxurious


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

Got this yesterday. Ordered it via E-Mail at the Chanel Beauty Store in hamburg, Germany.
The SA is so nice and always send a little suprise with my Order 

With my first order she gave me a chanel bag-holder


----------



## aa12

has anyone seen this in person? I was wondering if anyone would recommed this or the twist version which is a bit larger?
 Any info helps!  
New Limited edition: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/chanel-...trio/4580541?origin=category-personalizedsort

Twist version:http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/chanel-...pray/2991120?origin=category-personalizedsort


----------



## skyeskye

Got this today... a little mini haul... I went to the makeup boutique with the intention of buying the Vitalumiere Aqua foundation... but the SA suggested the new Le Blanc foundation. I was SOLD! It is a semi matt but luminous finish. Was perfect on my combination skin and lasted for hours!


----------



## JA_UK

Got the huile de jasmin yesterday and it smells incredible.


----------



## andi

skyeskye said:


> Got this today... a little mini haul... I went to the makeup boutique with the intention of buying the Vitalumiere Aqua foundation... but the SA suggested the new Le Blanc foundation. I was SOLD! It is a semi matt but luminous finish. Was perfect on my combination skin and lasted for hours!
> 
> View attachment 3637463


----------



## andi

How does Le Bank compare to the Vitalumiere?  Im looking for a foundation and powder for travel


----------



## Pmrbfay

aa12 said:


> has anyone seen this in person? I was wondering if anyone would recommed this or the twist version which is a bit larger?
> Any info helps!
> New Limited edition: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/chanel-...trio/4580541?origin=category-personalizedsort
> 
> Twist version:http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/chanel-...pray/2991120?origin=category-personalizedsort



I have the twist and spray and I love it!  Fits in my purse and is so easy to change out the bottles. Here it is with the other items that go into my LV Favorite PM.


----------



## aa12

JA_UK said:


> View attachment 3638218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the huile de jasmin yesterday and it smells incredible.


Where did you purchase the jasmin oil if you dont mind me asking? I am hoping to purchase it as well, let us know how it works out for you  !


----------



## aa12

Pmrbfay said:


> I have the twist and spray and I love it!  Fits in my purse and is so easy to change out the bottles. Here it is with the other items that go into my LV Favorite PM.
> View attachment 3649376


Thank you!


----------



## aa12

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> Got this yesterday. Ordered it via E-Mail at the Chanel Beauty Store in hamburg, Germany.
> The SA is so nice and always send a little suprise with my Order
> 
> With my first order she gave me a chanel bag-holder


how are you liking the lip crayon and the blush you purchased? I am interested in both of those colors as well


----------



## skyeskye

andi said:


> How does Le Bank compare to the Vitalumiere?  Im looking for a foundation and powder for travel



The Le Blanc is a bit more matt than the Vitalumiere aqua and looks more luminous on me. 
The Le Blanc also has more coverage and I felt that lasted longer on my face. 
Texture wise both felt beautiful on, but Le Blanc gave me a really nice luminous glow but not dewy where as the Vitalumiere aqua was more dewy.

Hope that helps!


----------



## JA_UK

aa12 said:


> Where did you purchase the jasmin oil if you dont mind me asking? I am hoping to purchase it as well, let us know how it works out for you  !


I bought mine from the chanel beauty boutique in burlington arcade in London, I called before the launch to see if they were getting it and she said they only got 3 so I had 1 put aside for me.  It's quite expensive nearly £100 for 50ml but you only need a few drops.  I don't use it every day only when I need a little extra hydration. So far I still love it


----------



## aa12

JA_UK said:


> I bought mine from the chanel beauty boutique in burlington arcade in London, I called before the launch to see if they were getting it and she said they only got 3 so I had 1 put aside for me.  It's quite expensive nearly £100 for 50ml but you only need a few drops.  I don't use it every day only when I need a little extra hydration. So far I still love it


Thank you! I hope I can get a bottle to try!


----------



## aa12

JA_UK said:


> View attachment 3638218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the huile de jasmin yesterday and it smells incredible.


How are you enjoying the oil? I totally forgot to ask for it when I was there recently!


----------



## JA_UK

aa12 said:


> How are you enjoying the oil? I totally forgot to ask for it when I was there recently!


I'm still loving it, I actually bought another bottle when I went to the Spitalfields boutique a couple weeks ago for back up. Since then I've seen it on the website so you can order it from there


----------



## aa12

JA_UK said:


> I'm still loving it, I actually bought another bottle when I went to the Spitalfields boutique a couple weeks ago for back up. Since then I've seen it on the website so you can order it from there


Thank you! I was in such a rush that I completely forgot to see if they had it to at least try it before purchasing! How do you use it for yourself?


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

aa12 said:


> how are you liking the lip crayon and the blush you purchased? I am interested in both of those colors as well


Sorry for my late reply, I just missed your question, very sorry 
I love the blush but not so much the lip crayon. For me its a bit to creamy. I prefer the lip stylo


----------



## Lady Stardust

I picked up the Road Movie quad from the Fall 2017 collection, I love these shades! Going to wear it tomorrow


----------



## mistikat

I know this quad has gotten some poor reviews but I have it and love it. Don't find the greens patchy and it can be subtle or dramatic.


----------



## Lady Stardust

mistikat said:


> I know this quad has gotten some poor reviews but I have it and love it. Don't find the greens patchy and it can be subtle or dramatic.



I haven't used it on my eyes yet but it swatched beautifully. The shadows felt super creamy and easy to pick up, I don't think I'll have issues either


----------



## dreambag7767

My Chanel collection. Kind of obsessed...

Rouge Coco Shine 88-Esprit, 93- Intime

Rouge Coco  05-Mademoiselle, 41- Destinee

Le Teint Ultra Tenue  20 Beige & 30 Beige

Poudre Universelle Libre 30 Natural

Soleil Tan de Chanel – Universal Bronzer

Le Volume de Chanel 10 Mascara

Palette Essentielle 150 Beige Clair

Infiniment Chanel Illuminating Powder

Les 4 Ombres 232 Tisse Venitien

Correcteur Perfection Concealer 31 Beige Rose

Rouge Allure 140 Amoureux

Rouge Double Intensite Soft Rose-48

                                            Coral Crush-N/A

                                             Light Rose-40


----------



## Passau

Purchased City Lights and Road Movie Quads- they both look perfect for fall. Also just purchased the Les Beiges Eyeshadow as they seem like the perfect nudes...


----------



## Maedi

The Les Beiges Eyeshadow has become one of my favorites. I didn't think so initially, but the colors are easy and illuminate the eye area. An ingenious little compact.


----------



## catchmyambition

Is the Hydra beauty nourishing lip care worth it? I loved how it felt on my lips when I got a mini makeover, but $50 for lip balm... ouch.


----------



## blkbarbie310

catchmyambition said:


> Is the Hydra beauty nourishing lip care worth it? I loved how it felt on my lips when I got a mini makeover, but $50 for lip balm... ouch.



It's just okay to me. I prefer La Mer's lip balm.


----------



## deetee

All of this was free thanks to my shoppers drug mart optimum points! 
It's 'spend your points' event this weekend!

*Lipsticks:*
#99 Pirate
#102 Palpitante
#118 Energy 
#444 Gabrielle 
#464 Jackie
#466 Carmen 

Also picked up a Joues Contraste blush in #72 Rose Initiale & Les Beiges healthy glow gel touch foundation in No 20.


----------



## dotty8

My favourite summer products  ( I also got some free samples of the Gabrielle perfume)


----------



## dreambag7767

Christmas additions to my collection


----------



## BelieveinATL

My first Chanel bag, boyfriend purchased it for me as a 2018 Christmas gift. A little disappointed in overall look of the bag though — seems overly dull, matte and uneven in color to me. Also note the flatter quilting. Is it possible they sent me one of their last floor models?

Any thoughts or advice? Many thanks.


----------



## Porschenality

Bump


----------



## Samantha S

Love the foundation for its beautiful and handy packaging.


----------



## baghagg

Samantha S said:


> Love the foundation for its beautiful and handy packaging.


This seems very nice!  Is it powder?
I have this


----------



## Samantha S

baghagg said:


> This seems very nice!  Is it powder?
> 
> It's powder foundation. Yes, its nice and really easy to apply.
> I have this


----------



## Baikinman

In  love with the camellia lip and eye palette. The blush was from several years ago.


----------



## Samantha S

Baikinman said:


> In  love with the camellia lip and eye palette. The blush was from several years ago.
> View attachment 4670036



Wow...drolling..


----------



## lolakitten

Baikinman said:


> In  love with the camellia lip and eye palette. The blush was from several years ago.
> View attachment 4670036



I have this blush and I never even tried it


----------



## misstrine85

I love that they have done camelia shaped palettes again. Was it 2006 or 2007 when they did it last?


----------



## Lady Stardust

Picked up some items from the Les Beiges Summer collection:






•Highlighting fluid in Pearly Glow
•Nail Polish in Cruise
•Rouge Coco Flash in Freeze 

Super happy with everything!  Freeze is such a beautiful pink color and I’m not usually a pink fan.  Also sharing a comparison pic of Cruise with Holiday from the 2012 summer line since they seemed really close


----------



## misstrine85

I’d love to see a swatch or full mani of Cruise when you’re wearing it


----------



## Lady Stardust

misstrine85 said:


> I’d love to see a swatch or full mani of Cruise when you’re wearing it



I’ll definitely post! Probably going to use it tomorrow night


----------



## Lady Stardust

misstrine85 said:


> I’d love to see a swatch or full mani of Cruise when you’re wearing it



Cruise applied.  It’s a really pretty shade, very vibrant and has a cream jelly finish if that makes sense lol


----------



## misstrine85

Lady Stardust said:


> Cruise applied.  It’s a really pretty shade, very vibrant and has a cream jelly finish if that makes sense lol
> 
> View attachment 4757989


A crelly in nailpolish terms 
Thank you. It looks very pretty.


----------



## pmburk

I just picked up the Les Beiges Moisturizing Tint. Haven't had a chance to try it out yet, though.

I'm *so* glad I bought it in person instead of ordering online, though. I'm fair (NW15) and normally wear a fair to light shade with neutral undertones. I would have ordered fair or light in this - but in person, the fair shade was nearly straight up white. I ended up matching with the medium light. So, if you're thinking about this one, be advised the shades seem to run very light.


----------



## misstrine85

Lady Stardust said:


> Cruise applied.  It’s a really pretty shade, very vibrant and has a cream jelly finish if that makes sense lol
> 
> View attachment 4757989


I ended up buying - and loving - it


----------



## Lady Stardust

misstrine85 said:


> I ended up buying - and loving - it



Yay! It’s such a gorgeous shade. It also lasted really long on me, like a full 6 days with 0 chipping or tip wear.  Chanel polishes usually show wear within like 2-3 days for me


----------



## Le Lion

Today I was able to visit my Chanel beauty boutique and got my hands on the beautiful holiday collection. Got a lipstick, the rouge and the golden eye shadow. 
I just enjoy the Chanel products so much. Such a nice packaging and so carefully formulated.


----------



## Abba13

whoops


----------

